#xubuntu 2007-05-07
<Howdy125> I would think those two programs would look great by now as long as they've been available.
<aboyousif> Howdy125, what do you mean ?
<Howdy125> I mean they should have good looking fonts. aboyousif but I don't always know what I'm talking about .. ;)
<Howdy125> xmms has been around for Hmmm .. 5 years or more I think.
<Pumpernickel> More like 10.
<aboyousif> Howdy125, the point here is the render interface or the technology used to display the GUI in it is not as the same .. i guess something is missing
<Howdy125> I knew it was a while ..
<Howdy125> Could be aboyousif
<Pumpernickel> It uses the 1.x branch of gtk, instead of 2.x.
<RubberToad> hi, anybody here with DamnSmallLinux expirience that can join me in #damnsmalllinux
<Pumpernickel> It also hasn't been updated much at all in recent years.
<Pumpernickel> Which is probably why it looks a bit off.
<aboyousif> Pumpernickel, well is there any chance to fix or enable themeing for it ?
<Pumpernickel> Not really.
<RubberToad> or here anyhelp on i cannot remove a Desktop symbol since there is no /Desktop
<LaHrrSLoVeLL> Anyone here?
<Pumpernickel> You might try Beep Media Player, since it uses gtk+ 2.
<aboyousif> Pumpernickel, yes but i need to work on audacity
<Pumpernickel> (It being based somewhat on xmms.)
<Pumpernickel> Or Audacious, which is in turn based on Beep.
<aboyousif> Pumpernickel, actually i like totem :) .. but the audacity is the problem
<Pumpernickel> ah
<kalikiana> !anyone | LaHrrSLoVeLL
<ubotu> LaHrrSLoVeLL: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aboyousif> !apps
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<TomR> how does xubuntu compare to the server edition? can I software raid?
<TomR> I plan on using it for virtualbox, and I want to be able to run the gui, but not lose system resources.
<rmd_> is there a way around xubuntu-desktop's use of gdm?
<Jester45> yea, you can not use it at all or use kdm
<rmd_> what about xdm?
<Jester45> idk about that
<Jester45> !xdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> is it a lightweight dm?
<rmd_> that would be my guess
<Pumpernickel> They're interchangeable.
<rmd_> i just don't see any point in using the xubuntu-desktop if its going to install gnome crap
<aboyousif> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aboyousif> !login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aboyousif> !loginmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loginmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aboyousif> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rmd_> brb
<Jester45> rmd_: the xubuntu-desktop package has more then just gdm as a gnome part
<bur[n] er> gdm is not a "gnome" part
<bur[n] er> it is pure gtk
<Jester45> gnome is gtk also
<Jester45> my way of thinking about names is if it starts with  a K then dontever use, a G ok if needed and X simple and fast
<Whamazoom> my liveCD of xubuntu doesnt open the network app
<Whamazoom> I hope this xubuntu works nicely
<keb> depends what you want it for ;)
<Whamazoom> Well...its not letting me install.....I do not have user rights to partition my HDD....????!
<Whamazoom> wtf.
<Whamazoom> Am I missing something?
<TheSheep> Whamazoom: better verify that cd for defects -- there is an aoption in the boot menu for that
<keb> is HDD your hard disk drive or /dev/hdd which might be the cdrom ?
<Whamazoom> I checked CD for defects, then let the Live part load....I hit the install button and now it wont let me partition my Hard disk drive
<keb> usually your hard disk is /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<Whamazoom> its dev/sda in this case
<Whamazoom> I choose guided - use entire disk, then partitioner loads then tells me I dont have rights to partition.
<TheSheep> partitions don't have permissions :/
<Whamazoom> I know....which is why I don't understand whats going on........ can I just have ONE linux experience that doesnt make me running abck to windows lol....:(
<TheSheep> there is something very wrong, probably also connected with the network utility not working
<Whamazoom> hmm I even md5summed
<Whamazoom> I guess i will try the alternate install CD
<Jester45> please dont go back to windows :)
<Whamazoom> its the only os that works
<Jester45> you will find great things in linux
<Jester45> Whamazoom: you may think that, it 'just works' becuase allmost all hardware is made for windows
<Jester45> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALqduQfm09c
<Jester45> ^cool wiimote + beryl
<TheSheep> Jester45: actually, is there any hardware that doesn't work on windows but works on other operating systems?
<Jester45> probly
<Jester45> ooo i know
<Jester45> ps3 hardware, maybe
<Jester45> xbox 360
<Jester45> or a wii
<Jester45> but... they are no pcs
<Jester45> and i said allmost all hardware is made for windows, nothing about it not working for windows, ati makes their cards for mac/windows but works on linux what about the other way
<kalikiana> TheSheep, SPARC
<kalikiana> There is no windows for SPARC.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: umm... wasn't there windows NT for that?
<TheSheep> kalikiana: no, wait, it was for Alpha
<Jester45> actually i dont know if ati has mac drivers,most likely
<kalikiana> Jester45, They do support mac of course.
<kalikiana> I don't know if they support Linux on PowerPC, though.
<Jester45> on another note, is dual head concidered two video cards or 1 card 2 outputs
<Jester45> and is 2 cards possible
<Jester45> i think my intergrated would be a nice terminal
<kalikiana> Jester45, You can plug one monitor in one card each if you like.
<Jester45> yea thats was i was thinking newcard for desktop and older for a ttyl
<Jester45> the only problem i might have
<Jester45> is the intergrated is nvidia and the pci one is ati
<test3r> Hey everyone - i got Xubuntu704 to duel-boot on an HP Pavilion laptop with XP using GParted to do the initial partitioning! However, I can't access my WiFi network with it! It is lighting up the spots on my card like it is scanning when I activate the wireless network under Applications>System>Network, but even though it looks like it is working, it can't seem to find my network! I have my WEP key correct, and my ESSID correct. What
<Jester45> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<test3r> good point. lemme c if they have a solution.
<Jester46> could anyone please help me with my dual head i dont know what is wrong. my cards are both ati one is radeon 9250 and other is rage pro, i have 2 screen the radeon is connected to screen0 and rage pro to screen1 i can only get screen0 to work. my xorg.conf is at http://rafb.net/p/WgTjf252.html
<brianw> I have to say I am impressed w/ the Fiesty release. Great work
<brianw> http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/sys/325681845.html
<brianw> Xubuntu screams on that setup ^^
<Jester45> on what
<brianw> That link I posted
<Jester45> i just came back
<brianw> http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/sys/325681845.html
<brianw> I have to say I am impressed w/ the Fiesty release. Great work
<brianw> That is what I posted right befor eyou joined
<Jester45> pretty good for 150
<brianw> I am the seller. :)
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> and i was just about to write an email
<Jester45> why are you selling for so cheap
<brianw> I get parts/pc's from family/friends/clients and repurpose them. Usually I end up giving them away
<brianw> I have all kinds of parts and such, to frankenstein PC's
<Jester45> well, im a 10th grader
<brianw> I mainly give away to local students
<Jester45> and my sis is kinda in college 1/2 time
<brianw> Where do you live?
<Jester45> us missouri
<brianw> Ahh
<Jester45> you? i could pay for shipping, and i wouldnt need some of the things in the list
<brianw> I live in the Palm Springs area, Southern California
<Jester45> like the moniter and mouse and lan cable
<Jester45> man and its preinstalled with xubuntu
<brianw> I have 2 inquireies thus far, email the link and you get in the que
<brianw> I also have another one in the pipeline
<Jester45> k i will
<brianw> Specs are not as good though, amd tbird 925 w/ 512 ram
<nekomancer> one has to love this community...
<nekomancer> where else do people spend time rebuilding old pc's and giving them away for free?
<nekomancer> it's amazing.
<brianw> linux or ubuntu ? I am mainly a gentoo user myself. But I would not like to give a person who is new to linux a gentoo box. heh
<brianw> And there are not too many xfce based distros that I really like. And Xubuntu really has comne into it's own. It is a top notch product imo
<nekomancer> it's the linux comuntiy
<Jester45> im not that new
<Jester45> all though im having troble with dual head
<nekomancer> i like puppy myself, but ubuntu has much more flashy stuff...
<test3r> i got the networking solved on that DuelBoot HP Pavilion
<test3r> I had to switch my key to "Open" encryp
<brianw> wep? eww
<test3r> I read online that it can actually be BETTER than Shared encryp for WEP security - is this true? Im not sure what to think
<brianw> test3r: yes it is true
<test3r> yes it is rly my only choice until i get better router
<brianw> test3r: that being said, it makes little difference sonce wep is so trivial to crack
<test3r> OK thank you brian.  Well yes but my neighbors are an old lady and two dipshits that cant even keep their dog in the fence
<brianw> test3r: got an old pc lying about? checkout pfSense
<test3r> they piled up old tires
<brianw> heh
<test3r> next to the fence? the dog just climes ontop of them
<test3r> I dont get it...   ^ ^
<test3r> I dont think they will b trying to crack my wep ne time soon.
<test3r> even if some1 did what will they find????  OOOOO alot of stuff they already knew was around. whoopie ding.
<test3r> =)
<test3r> you know the other day i was searching with Google for a converter for file formats (FLA > MPG, AVI to be exact)
<test3r> and you know what come up in the results somehow? a scene rls.
<test3r> pretty rediculous.
<Jester45> brianw: sent mail
<brianw> Jester45: kk
<Jester45> brianw: i have to go to bed soon but thanks for showing link, hopefully i can get a family member to write a check or something for shipping i know its gonna be pretty high
<test3r> cdparanoia is running fast on that Pavilion its already on track11 of first incubus album and i started it when i got on here
<nekomancer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<test3r> yeah yeah I get it.  sry.  im just excited  it's up and going Duel Boot n all. new xubuntu. pretty pimp.
* test3r is a virgin duel-booter.
<brianw> dual*, unless you plan on sword fighting it
<brianw> :)
<test3r> spell check still doesnt tell me im an idiot using the wrong word- when are we gana code That project????
<brianw> heh
<test3r> now do i got oggy installd?
<test3r> i did automatix
<test3r> can i man ogg?
<Jester45> lol, a are you sure dont dont mean this? or how about a list of definitions
<test3r> vorbistoolsplz
<test3r> !vorbis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vorbis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<test3r> there we r.  hey i found a bug! vorbis should b linkt unless its rly spelld-
<Jester45> ok well, ima going to sleep now
<test3r> !vorbus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vorbus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<hitmanWilly> !vorbis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vorbis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Jester45 *chuckels*
* Jester45 begins log :)
<test3r> seeeen.
<keyvin> whats going on tonight guys
<nekomancer> test3r, i think ogg is on by default...
<test3r> i had forgot the good people of our distro included the vorbis-tools  pak by default for us
<test3r> hey- should i dare trying GLXcube on that Pavilion laptop???
<test3r> i think it has some generic IBM accelerator in it
<test3r> glxinfo | grep rendering reports Yes
<test3r> !!!!  =O   =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o   =) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> lols.
<test3r> nice glxgears gave 500+ FPS  all While XMMS was playing ogg.  i suppose ill try for doom on the thing then
<Gerro> omg md5sum command keeps blowing me off. I made a text file called stuff and everything in it looks like this flaiefjklaf4343290flkajfelaf ./file.jpg space alfiaejflaejfaj45534 ./file2.jpg then I did md5sum -c stuff inside that directory
<Gerro> not space I mean new line
<Gerro> should I leave any blank lines perhaps!? is it like gcc compiling?
<_Codeman_> how do I edit global key bindings in xubuntu?
<aboyousif> hello guys
<nopcode> hey
<nopcode> i just installed xubuntu but had to switch to 640x400x16 to see anything
<nopcode> because otherwise the screen went and stayed black
<nopcode> now it's installed but when booting i get the same problem
<nopcode> that is, a black screen all the way
<nopcode> got a geforce 8800 gts
<nopcode> any suggestions?
<Myrtti> have you tried vesa?
<nopcode> how do i do that?
<nopcode> btw i wonder, can i somehow disable that logo completely?
<Myrtti> nvidia?
<nopcode> i actually want to see the kernel message when booting, every time
<nopcode> Myrtti: yeah
<Myrtti> try replacing nvidia with nv in Driver -line of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nopcode> if you can tell me how to boot i'll try that :)
<nopcode> i'd like it to initially boot in normal 80x25 textmode
<nopcode> and not start X obviously
<nopcode> well i suppose vga=ask
<nopcode> but how do i prevent X from starting?
<nopcode> well i'll try brb
<nopcode> re
<nopcode> it works if i just remove the "splash" option :)
<Myrtti> from grub?
<nopcode> yeah
<Myrtti> yeah.
<nopcode> then X comes up and everything
<nopcode> now, my network card doesnt work either unfortunately
<nopcode> its a realtek gigbit card
<Myrtti> realtek is a curse word
<nopcode> it say "link down"
<nopcode> says
<nopcode> in dmesg
<nopcode> well dunno i think by now realtek should be ok for consumers
<nopcode> i only use it for dsl anyways 99% of the time :)
<Myrtti> nopcode: lspci | grep Realtek
<nopcode> i'm obviously not in linux right now
<Myrtti> hm
<nopcode> "realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC"
<nopcode> thats what windows says
<nopcode> the linux drivers thats loaded says similar
<nopcode> iirc
<Myrtti> nopcode: you've got feisty?
<aboyousif> !battery-monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery-monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aboyousif> !battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aboyousif> !battery-applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery-applet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aboyousif> !applets
<ubotu> To add useful applets to your panel, right click on the panel and choose "Add applet"
<aboyousif> !applets-link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applets-link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aboyousif> !applets-list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applets-list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nopcode> Myrtti: yeah
<Myrtti> aboyousif: you can use ubotu with /msg
<nopcode> Myrtti: would you suggest building a custom kernel?
<aboyousif> Myrtti, sorry didn't know that
<Myrtti> not really yet
<nopcode> Myrtti: maybe i could put a newer kernel package on an usb stick?
<nopcode> (btw this is x86-64 if that matters)
<nopcode> brb
<nopcode> re
<nopcode> Myrtti: any idea if a recent kernel package will fix this?
<Myrtti> nope, I've got no idea
<nopcode> well ok i'll try again
<nopcode> Myrtti: any idea where to get the kernel package?
<nopcode> and its dependencies?
<Myrtti> you could try asking at #ubuntu, this hardly is specifically xubuntu related question :-)
<Myrtti> more people would see your question there
<nopcode> oh, ok
<nopcode> well i never understood why theres different ubuntu distros..
<Myrtti> they're not actually
<nopcode> then why the fsck..?
<nopcode> why all this "xubuntu" "kubuntu" "edubuntu" mess?
<Myrtti> because cdrom is 700MB :-)
<aboyousif> nopcode, it is nod mess
<nopcode> uh well they could've made a dvd-image?
<Myrtti> there's another reasons, but the difference basically is the apps and gui, not the basic stuff
<aboyousif> nopcode, you have to choose the interface you want and the other things is the same
<nopcode> aboyousif: that doesnt warrant having different distros
<nopcode> the interface is a marginal detail
<Myrtti> it's not a different distro, you can switch to gnome and ubuntu with installing ubuntu-desktop
<aboyousif> nopcode, if you tried them you will know they are not different
<Myrtti> or to kde and kubuntu with kubuntu-desktop
<nopcode> well anyways
<nopcode> where can i get kernel packages?
<nopcode> i suppose i can simply install new kernel using dpkg?
<Myrtti> sure
<nopcode> well where can i find them? ;)
<Jester45> nopcode: if you see this, the only part the same is the core. ubuntu usees gnome related stuff kubuntu kde xubuntu xfce and edubutu i think uses gnome also. they all have the same release time and all use the same repo
<nopcode> then they shouldnt be different projects
<Jester45> have you tried more than one? its a really good thing
<nopcode> anyways
<nopcode> maybe you can help me
<nopcode> i downloaded a 2.6.22 kernel package from gutsy
<Jester45> i read about it and i cant
<Jester45> sorry
<Jester45> and i have to go to school soon
<nopcode> ok np
<archangelpetro> is there any specific process that could be terminated to prevent sound from working on the system?
<h3sp4wn> archangelpetro: what do you mean ?
<archangelpetro> well
<h3sp4wn> You want to disable sound ? or it has crashed ?
<archangelpetro> i came back to my computer after sleeping
<archangelpetro> and xmms nor amarok would play music
<archangelpetro> so i assume the sound was gone
<h3sp4wn> anything in - 'lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*'
<archangelpetro> i've rebooted
<archangelpetro> :/
<cliebow_> WOW!
<aboyousif> anyone has edgy here ?
* kalikiana is on Feisty.
<aboyousif> kalikiana, any differences you touched between feisty and edgy in xfce ?
<jgamio> aboyousif: in feisty xfce is more stable but i dont know why consume more memory (at least to me)
<aboyousif> jgamio, xfce is not the lightest ever .. it is heavy to some extend ofcourse not like gnome or kde but it make some balance between easy / features and lightness
<jgamio> aboyousif: if run with 128 MB is ligh I think feisty has more gnome dependence
<kalikiana> aboyousif, Xfce was updated. Anything specific you'd want to know?
<kalikiana> jgamio, Which would that be?
<aboyousif> jgamio, sorry i can't get what u mean
<kalikiana> Actually I recommend you to update to 4.4.1 if you have memory issues.
<aboyousif> kalikiana, thanks ..
<cliebow_>   anyone have a url on locking down ?
<aboyousif> cliebow_, what is locking down ?
<jgamio> kalikiana: I dont know by sure gnome but by example feisty mount my harddrivers by default that mean more app run
<aboyousif> cliebow_, http://www.linuxforums.org/security/locking_down_ubuntu.html
<cliebow_> ohh little things like preventing shutdown..preventing users navigating outside their homedir..that kind of pessulus thing..
<cliebow_> using ltsp you see
<kalikiana> jgamio, No, you guessed wrong there. Thunar does the auto mounting by itself now.
<kalikiana> jgamio, And you can turn it off if you like to.
<aboyousif> cliebow_, it is my first time to know such thing .. thanks for that ..
<cliebow_> aboyousif, thanks for the comeback//just the same
<cliebow_> anyone in Seville?
<aboyousif> cliebow_, spain ?
<cliebow_> yes..ubuntu dev conf
<DrCurl> hi
<deniz_ogu1> Hello. I've just installed xubuntu Feisty. Isn't it coming with OpenOffice by default?
<DrCurl> I find Ubuntu a little bloated for me and I'm considering xubuntu but I have a few questions...
<DrCurl> what is the media player in xubuntu?
<cliebow_> DrCurl, lemme give it  a try
<deniz_ogu1> DrCurl: gxine by default. but i installed vlc and using it.
<DrCurl> gxine for music as well?
<cliebow_> i got totem
<deniz_ogu1> it seems so. but you know there's some license problems with mp3s for example and I pdefer vlc, it plays everything. (of cource after you download the codec packages first)
<DrCurl> ok
<cliebow_> oops..gxine for an audio cd
<DrCurl> is there a vfs, like if I wanna browse samba, or ssh/ftp
<cliebow_> usb key works sweet!
<kalikiana> DrCurl, There is fusesmb.
<kalikiana> !fusesmb
<kalikiana> !info fusesmb
<DrCurl> kalikiana, is it setup by default, or di I have to mess with configs to get it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<deniz_ogu1> Dear friends is there OpenOffice.org coming with xubuntu by default. While I was first installing xubuntu, there were some packages related with OpenOffice if i am not mistaken. But I had to make another install and there's no OpenOffice now. Is it as it should to be?
<kalikiana> DrCurl, You need to install it. You should look in the forum, there is an easy howto.
<DrCurl> ok
<maxamillion> deniz_ogu1: with the livecd i believe there are some open office packages that are there, i think they are mainly for language purposes but to my knowledge the default installation does not come with openoffice
<deniz_ogu1> maxamillion: Thanks. I got it now.
<maxamillion> deniz_ogu1: anytime :)
<DrCurl> I tried xfce under zenwalk, and one thing I didn't like was that folder content wasn't automatically refreshing under thunar. Is it like this in xubuntu as well?
<maxamillion> DrCurl: no, that is an old bug that to my knowledge was associated with Thunar and i would assume the bug has been resolved in zenwalk
<maxamillion> DrCurl: but ultimately to answer your question: no, that issue is not in xubuntu
<kalikiana> It's a well known problem with people who forget to compile Thunar with gamin. :P
<DrCurl> ok
<maxamillion> kalikiana: well .. yes, that too ;)
<DrCurl> and cd/usn keys are automagically mounted too?
<h3sp4wn> I would prefer it not compiled with that
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: really?
<DrCurl> s/usn/usb
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: yep - rather just do a manual refresh if I need to
* maxamillion likes it when his file manager shows the current directory in its entirety
<maxamillion> DrCurl: ah, yes ... those are all auto mounted in xubuntu
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: fair enough
* maxamillion is lazy
<kalikiana> DrCurl, Look into Thunar's preferences for automounting options. ;)
<DrCurl> is it hard to get the gnome deskbar in xfce panel? someone is using it?
<maxamillion> DrCurl: gnome deskbar? ... is that just a panel plugin?
<DrCurl> yes
<maxamillion> DrCurl: xfce panel has gnome plugin support ... i wouldn't assume it to be hard at all
* DrCurl is wondering...
<DrCurl> if I install things like gnome deskbar and rhythmbox, will I get a XFCE that is as bloated/slow as gnome :|
<maxamillion> TheSheep: hi hi
<DrCurl> since those apps use gnome libs
<maxamillion> DrCurl: that i don't know .... it would depend alot on which gnome-libs they use
<maxamillion> DrCurl: xubuntu actually uses a couple of the lighter gnome-libs simply out of convenience
<DrCurl> ok
<TheSheep> DrCurl: try mpd :)
<DrCurl> mpd is cool, but I need a music manager that can manage my portable player as well
<maxamillion> DrCurl: actually ... i would recommend you try exaile .... when you close the program window it minimizes to the system tray and you can right click it for functionality from that point ... rather nice alternative and it doesn't need gnome-libs
<DrCurl> anyway, I think I much prefer thunar and the superb xfce compositor... even if it gets as slow as gnome with a few extra apps
<deniz_ogut> DrCurl: Gnome libs (up to some level, I believe) don't give harm. The GIMP, being a gnome application comes as default with xubuntu, for example.
<DrCurl> the gimp doesn't use gnome libs, only gtk
<maxamillion> DrCurl: i run xfce on my work machine which is overpowered for even the weigth of gnome ... i just like xfce better ;) if you don't mind the slow down then use the applications you like :)
<kalikiana> deniz_ogut, GIMP is Gtk, not gnome ;)
<DrCurl> at least, on some sustem
<DrCurl> maxamillion, yes, that is the way to look at things
<maxamillion> :)
* DrCurl is cheking out exaile
<DrCurl> also, last thing, is there a cd ripper in xubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> ripper X?
<kalikiana> DrCurl, xfburn
<kalikiana> By the way what are you guys using to burn cds/dvds?
<TheSheep> grip
<Catoptromancy> I like k3b
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> youll never get the same answer
<TheSheep> kalikiana: gravedigger is ok-ish
<nopcode> cdrecord?
<nopcode> ;)
<DrCurl> kalikiana, cds
<h3sp4wn> !info cdrecord feisty
<ubotu> cdrecord: Dummy transition package for wodim. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<h3sp4wn> cdrecord is not in feisty
<nopcode> ah
<nopcode> last time i burnt cds i used cdrecord
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Got a link?
<nopcode> after that only windows/nero
<nopcode> because growisofs destroyed like 3-4 dvds
<Catoptromancy> I think all my media software is KDE
<TheSheep> !info gravedigger
<TheSheep> !info graveman
<ubotu> Package gravedigger does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> sorry :)
* kalikiana is currently trying new burning apps.
<ubotu> graveman: graphical tool to burn dvd and cd, gtk based. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.12-5-1 (feisty), package size 692 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<Catoptromancy> mmm gtk burner
<Catoptromancy> k3b was quite effective
<kalikiana> TheSheep, So you meant graveman? That's what I'm currently using.
<kalikiana> Just it's still a bit incomplete.
<h3sp4wn> I think k3b is the best I have tried, but the last cd I burnt was with mkisofs and wodim
<maxamillion> TheSheep: i recently heard somewhere that the graveman project stopped development ... you know if there is any truth to that?
<kalikiana> Catoptromancy, Is gtkburner any good?
<Catoptromancy> dunno
<Catoptromancy> Ive only used k3b, no problems and easy to use
<kalikiana> Arg, it needs gnome core libs.
<Catoptromancy> didnt bother looking for another
<Catoptromancy> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<lysergide> Hello , i go some issues with changing cursor theme with xfce , someone know any decent guide how to do this ?
<Catoptromancy> apllications > settings > mouse settings
<Catoptromancy> theres a cursor tab
<lysergide> cant change it from there
<Catoptromancy> says you may need to restart PC for it to work
<lysergide> i know
<lysergide> i want to add new theme
<lysergide> but cant do it @ all
<DrCurl> kalikiana, xfburn really rip cds? can't find this info on the web
<lysergide> installed gcursor too aswell but didnt work
<Catoptromancy> how where they installed?
<Catoptromancy> apt-get, downloading a .deb,  synaptic?
<lysergide> apt-get
<Catoptromancy> hmm dunno
<lysergide> when i choose the new theme from "install new theme" its just happends nothing
<maxamillion> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
* maxamillion <3 aptitude
<lysergide> tryed also with "go to theme folder" but it says "the location of file coud not be found"
<maxamillion> lysergide: there isn't a theme installer in xubuntu
<maxamillion> lysergide: you have to do it manually ... create a .theme directory and unpack the theme inside of that directory, it will then show up in your theme selections in the preferences window
<lysergide> maxamillion k thx for the info ill give a shot now
<maxamillion> lysergide: anytime :)
<lysergide> maximillion hm dude i got lil problem with copyin the files into /.theme
<maxamillion> lysergide: no no
<maxamillion> lysergide: /home/<username>/.theme
<lysergide> maximillion yep there i created that folder
<maxamillion> lysergide: then copy the archive file over into the folder
<lysergide> done ..
<lysergide> now it shoud appear @ cursor manager ?
<maxamillion> lysergide: oh ... the cursor manager? ... i dunno about that, i thought you were installing a gtk or a xfwm4 theme .... you can try, it might work
<lysergide> tryed to install cursor theme ... but tnx for the info anyway :D
<DrCurl> another question, suspend/hibernate work in xubuntu?
<DrCurl> and doesn the cpu scales correctly as well, even without gnome-power-manager?
<maxamillion> DrCurl: yes, but it depends on if your hardware is supported with acpi
<DrCurl> ok
<deniz_ogut> Hi dear friends! If I install OpenOffice, does it slow my xubuntu system when I am not running OpenOfice?
<h3sp4wn> as long as you make sure the preloader thing for it is not running no
<deniz_ogut> preloader thing?
<h3sp4wn> I know only that one exists (I don't use openoffice ever)
<michaelpo> hi, does the 3rd party driver feature and the multimedia codec feature in ubuntu only or does xubuntu have it as well?
<deniz_ogut> h3sp4wn: Thanks a lot.
<h3sp4wn> (loads parts of it into ram at startup so it appears to start faster)
<deniz_ogut> michaelpo: xubuntu has it as well.
<michaelpo> does xubuntu have the ubuntu 3rd party driver feature and the ubuntu multimedia codec feature?
<michaelpo> deniz, hmm.. my xubuntu does not load the codecs... and cisco aironet 1bg wifi driver...
<deniz_ogut> michaelpo: First I installed that package after system installation and VLC after that and I'm able to play almost all files.
<deniz_ogut> michaelpo: wait a second please.
<michaelpo> deniz_ogut: u mean need to install some package to get those features?
<Merchelo> omg
<deniz_ogut> michaelpo: yes. for sure. in ubuntu you have to do the same as well.
<deniz_ogut> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<michaelpo> deniz_ogut: oh... which package is it? it read it is default for ubuntu7.04... i'm not too sure about  xubuntu7.04.... i still have ubuntu6.10 on my p4 and xubuntu7.04 on my p2
<michaelpo> sound is not working on my xubuntu7.04 p2
<deniz_ogut> michaelpo: Applications > system > add/remove applications > Ubuntu restricted extras
<deniz_ogut> michaelpo: If sound isn't working it should be some other problem. But maybe you are trying to play a restricted format, mp3 lets say, and because xubuntu doesn't play it without that package, you think that sound is not playing.
<deniz_ogut> install Ubuntu restricted extras. But after that, you should also install some tool to play restricted formats as well. I use VLC. It plays almost all formats.
<michaelpo> deniz_ogut: i'm playing the ogg files... it would play for 2 second then crash... computer lockedup
<deniz_ogut> michaelpo: hmm. so it seems to be another problem. I am not that much technical. sorry, I don't know.
<Ramla> xarchiver doesn't recognize tar archives in xubuntu. where do i file the report?
<michaelpo> deniz_ogut: ok thanks... i'm not sure if it is locked up... but x exited to terminal... dont know how to get back to x... terminal cannot type anything...
<michaelpo> it is the * running local boot    [ OK ] 
<michaelpo> * checking battery state... [ OK ] 
<deniz_ogut> michaelpo: Have you ever used any other GNU/Linux distro on your machine, with no problem with sound? Ubuntu, Kubuntu r something else?
<michaelpo> i have used damnsmalllinux with sound on my p2...
<michaelpo> oh
<michaelpo> deniz_ogut: it is not locked up... i ctrl-alt-f3, then startx....
<deniz_ogut> So, in my opinion you should solve the problem. Because I think xubuntu can recognize the hardware which dsl recognizes as well.
<michaelpo> deniz_ogut: it is not locked up... i ctrl-alt-f3, loggedin... then startx....
<h3sp4wn> Not necessarily (dsl uses 2.4)
<michaelpo> deniz_ogut: the thing is i could not figure out how to solve that problem...
<deniz_ogut> h3sp4wn can help better maybe. I am not that much "geek" !
<deniz_ogut> googling your sound card and xubuntu may be helpfull.
<deniz_ogut> searching forums for xubuntu sound (your sound card) may be useful.
<michaelpo> deniz_ogut: oh no... i dont have to play any ogg sound files... i just started gxine, then 2 sec later... x crashed into terminal....
<michaelpo> i have googled... nothing... i have forum... nothing...
<deniz_ogut> maybe something with gxine is wrong.
<Catoptromancy> gxine is buggy
<Catoptromancy> I deleted it
<Catoptromancy> sometimes total PC freezes
<Catoptromancy> sometimes it just froze itself
<deniz_ogut> why don't you try to install that restricted packages and VLC and try to play a file, an mp3 lets say via VLC?
<Catoptromancy> Kaffeine is xine based and ive never had a problem
<deniz_ogut> if you get sound it means that problem is not related with xubuntu&sound but with gxine.
<michaelpo> ok... i will shutdown this p4... and loadup my p2 with xubuntu... holdon...
<michaelpo> hello
<deniz_ogut> hi again.
<deniz_ogut> michaelpo: my machine is a very low end one and I didn't have such sound problems even with Ubuntu. and everything is perfect with xubuntu.
<deniz_ogut> but remember: Add Ubuntu restricted extras first and then a tool to play the files. I prefer VLC.
<michaelpo> another problem is... my shift keys are not working in xubuntu7.04
<deniz_ogut> what about your keyboard settings?
<deniz_ogut> what keyboard are you using?
<deniz_ogut> My experience: During the very first installation of xubuntu, I preferred Turkish F keyboard -and it is not a very common one- and it works just as it should be.
<michaelpo> usa keyboard
<deniz_ogut> interesting. usa keyboard is the default one I think. But there may be kinds of USA keyboard, I don't know.
<michaelpo> its acer travelmate 331t laptop... 10 years old.... p2... 4gb hdd.. 128mb ram
<deniz_ogut> there might be USA 104 key, 105 key, etc.
<deniz_ogut> for the keyboard I can't say anything. I don't know. But its weird why xubuntu does recognize the other keys but not the shift? I don't have a clue.
<deniz_ogut> michaelpo: this may be useful for the settings: setting > settings manager > keyboard > layout
<deniz_ogut> f not, maybe you should edit your xorg.config files. I've done it in Ubunhtu and got nice result but don't remember how to do. There are many hox tos for it.
<michaelpo> deniz_ogut: ok... will search the howto
<deniz_ogut> michaelpo: How about the sound problem?
<michaelpo> i'm installing the restricted codec package now... what is the link again/
<michaelpo> search found it
<deniz_ogut> applications > system > add/remove > Ubuntu restricted
<deniz_ogut> Ubuntu restricted extras
<michaelpo> deniz_ogut: i dont have applications > system > add/remove
<michaelpo> i dont have add/remove
<michaelpo> i have other - package manager
<deniz_ogut> at the uppermost, leftmost ... isn't there applications menu?
<michaelpo> i have applications > system > synaptic\
<michaelpo> i'm using 7.04, are you using too////
<deniz_ogut> interesting there should be an add remove other than synaptics. let me see the synaptics. let me for a few minutes please.
<deniz_ogut> yes xubuntu 7.04 Feisty.
<deniz_ogut> michaelpo: Its the same in Synaptic: ubuntu-restricted-extras. You can install it via Synaptic as well.
<michaelpo> deniz_ogut: thanks.. will do that now...
<deniz_ogut> and install VLC after that package.
<odat> if i have windows on a my second harddrive in my computer is there anyway to run windows inside a program/window on my linux side?
<TheSheep> odat: yes, with qemu
<TheSheep> !qemu | odat
<ubotu> odat: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<odat> TheSheep, is that the only program that will do it or just the best one
<TheSheep> odat: there are many such emulators, but I know that qemu can use a real disk for sure -- never did it with other
<odat> TheSheep, you remember that api mismatch problem i was having
<TheSheep> odat: not really
<TheSheep> gotta go, catch you later
<deniz_ogut> Dear friends, can one of you try to view this page under xubuntu 7.04 and with the default Firefox browser? Can you view it? www.cankaya.gov.tr
<deniz_ogut> the reason I ask for: I can't view it. But people with Firefox under some other OS say they can view and some other browser under some other OS views it as well. Can't you give a try for www.cankaya.gov.tr ?
<predaeus> deniz_ogut, does not work here. also minimal content when shown in lynx
<h3sp4wn> I can view the html version
<h3sp4wn> (don't have flash installed)
<predaeus> h3sp4wn, url? couldnt find it
<predaeus> tried index.html and index.htm
<h3sp4wn> www.cankaya.gov.tr
<deniz_ogut> Dear friends, what do you advice? is it a bug?
<h3sp4wn> http://www.cankaya.gov.tr/eng_html/index.html
<deniz_ogut> Why Firefox under Win view it but not our version?
<predaeus> thats all just blank white pages for me
<predaeus> i can get the index.html with lynx or wget though. really weird
<deniz_ogut> yes its blank white for me too.
<deniz_ogut> its the Presidential Web site of turkey. I am planning to warn Presidential guys that their system is out ou standards but Win Firefoxers can view it. What to do?
<lysergide> it is probably 100% flash and u mb need 32bit fx with flash player installed
<deniz_ogut> lysergide: Thanks for the tip.
<lysergide> im not 100% sure ... thats just my opinion , athorwise it coud be some kind of a bug too
<h3sp4wn> Its not 100% flash (or I wouldn't have been able to find the above)_
<lysergide> well i got some issues with opening some flash pages because i dont have chroot with 32bit fx , thats why i thought its full flash ...
<h3sp4wn> I don't have flash at all but could open that page
<lysergide> y well thats weird ...
<h3sp4wn> (I am going through squid though - dunno whether that makes a difference)
<predaeus> firefox flashblox should show a box then I think
<predaeus> *block
<deniz_ogut> h3sp4wn: How can you view it? I mean can you tell some about your xubuntu and firefox spesifications/settings?
<h3sp4wn> deniz_ogut: Nothing different other than it goes thru squid
<deniz_ogut> interesting.
<deniz_ogut> By the way, I have Flash Player installed. Version 9.0.31.0; you know the one for Linux.
<deniz_ogut> can it be that way: You can view some of it with no Flash Player. You can't view anything with Flash Player 9. Maybe you can view it with Flash Player 7 lets say, but it doesn't exist for Linux. If you use Firefox under some other OS with Flash Player 7, you can view.... Can it be?
<Catoptromancy> is there a command I can run that logs the terminal?
<deniz_ogut> Catoptromancy: What logs?
<Catoptromancy> something that prints termianl output to a text file
<kalikiana> Catoptromancy, What about 'somecommand > log.txt'?
<Catoptromancy>  netstat logged.txt
<Catoptromancy> I dont see any txt fiels
<Catoptromancy> files
<Catoptromancy> it ran netstat but didnt make a txt
<Ramla> it should create the file in the working directory
<Catoptromancy> ill try again
<Catoptromancy> arch logfile.txt
<Catoptromancy> even simple ones dont do anything
<Ramla> arch > logfile.txt
<Catoptromancy> even named log.txt
<Catoptromancy> cool
<Catoptromancy> doesnt print terminal
<Catoptromancy> but it puts it in the log
<Catoptromancy> thx
<tuxcrafter> colinlero
<tuxcrafter> are you there
<tuxcrafter> y
<Merchelo> hello
<tuxcrafter> hello
<kalikiana_> hi tuxcrafter
<tuxcrafter> hi
<kalikiana_> hi rhavenn2
<Whamazoom> Will easy ubuntu work on Xubuntu?
<tuxcrafter> i have to go now guys
<tuxcrafter> Whamazoom: i dont now the answer sorry
<tuxcrafter> maybe you can try installing it with xubuntu live cd
<tuxcrafter> changes are it will work
<tuxcrafter> xubuntu has the same configuration system als ubuntu
<Merchelo> yeah, easyubuntu works fine with xubuntu
<tuxcrafter> only xfce instead of gnome
<Ramla> To me it looks like there's nothing that would go wrong on xfce in the overview: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<Whamazoom> ahh, b/c I just install ubuntu last night....and its too slow on this laptop... gonna give X a try
<h3sp4wn> Is it necessary with the new codec support in feisty ?
<h3sp4wn> (and the enable restricted drivers)
<Whamazoom> Dunno, I couldnt figure out how to get Mplayer to get all the necessary codecs
<h3sp4wn> I built it from source
<Whamazoom> I did an apt-get install mplayer* and It gave me errors about video_out (-vo)
<h3sp4wn> (only use the w64codecs from the mplayer site )
<tuxcrafter> i am going bye
<Ramla> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/ you need these repositories for some codecs
<Ramla> Hmm, looks like it's down..
<Whamazoom> i tried a wget with that url and it told me there was no such URL
<Whamazoom> oh its down.... thats prolly why
<Whamazoom> becuase I had to use XMMS to play .mp3 and .m3u, but Movie player for .avi, and .wmv, and Mplayer didnt work at all lol!
<h3sp4wn> My mplayer has played everything I have tried
<h3sp4wn> (without w32codecs)
<Ramla> It's likely that mplayer's default video out driver is not the best suitable for your configuration
<Whamazoom> hmm
<h3sp4wn> just specify one then
<Whamazoom> how so?
<Ramla> I'm using xv
<Whamazoom> I looked in the preferences of Mplayer and didnt find anything of use
<h3sp4wn> mplayer -vo <tab> (at least works for zsh)
<Whamazoom> Couldnt I just install gstreamer* and get ALL codecS?
<Whamazoom> or doesnt it have a few?
<Whamazoom> basically all I need is .aac, .mp3, .divx, .xvid, and ac3 audio codecs
<Ramla> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs tried that?
<Ramla> at least w32codecs needs the medibuntu repository
<Whamazoom> yea I looked at that, and the other one about "non-free" codecs....but it only tells you how to install .mp3 support for Amorok...
<Whamazoom> so I can just type this "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good \
<Whamazoom> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-pitfdll"
<Whamazoom> then apt-get install w32codecs
<Whamazoom> ?
<Whamazoom> Im sorry if I am dumb about this stuff...
<Ramla> Yeah, and have multiverse/universe repos enabled and that medibuntu
<Ramla> I'm not an experienced user either, but I've done this a few times now
<Ramla> All on different ubuntu versions though, so I don't have any routine
<Whamazoom> well woudl Easyubuntu take care of all that codec stuff for me?
<Ramla> If there's an easyubuntu version for feisty, sure
<Ramla> You are using feisty, no?
<Whamazoom> 7.04
<Ramla> Yep
<Whamazoom> cool
<Whamazoom> that should take some of the headache out of it
<cellofellow> I set the root password on one of my computers a while ago. How do I get it back to being passwordless?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: passwd -l
<cellofellow> ok
<TheSheep> cellofellow: man passwd for detail
<Whamazoom> How do you kill an app? Mozilla froze up after I went to youtube
<TheSheep> Whamazoom: there is a process manager in the system menu
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you run k3b?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: np
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no
<hyper_ch> it doesn't work anymore on feisty....
<kalikiana__> Whamazoom, 'killall appname' kills every running instance of a program. This is useful when a program blocks the system.
* kalikiana__ waves at seren.
<seren> how did you guys configure thunar to mount hard disks with gnome-mount? im on ubuntu right now, but i run gentoo also and would like to use this feature.
<adam0509> hahahaha its the problem
<adam0509> there was a nice program called "disks-admin" in dapper...
<seren> adam0509, what you getting t ;)
<seren> s/t/at
<adam0509> they removed it
<seren> adam0509, well how does thunar mount media?
<seren> in fiesty
<adam0509> xfce4-mount-plugin ?
<seren> look here
<seren> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4kw30ci
<adam0509> err....
<seren> its using gnome-mount 0.5 but how, this is something i would like to do in gentoo
<adam0509> in fact you should'nt mix gnome and XFCE
<seren> hmm?
<seren> im not
<adam0509> gnome-mount is a nautilus extension
<adam0509> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/gnome/gnome-mount
<seren> im uains thunar in gnome, but i dont runn gnome really this is just a test install of fiesty and i happend to install thunar and saw this "feature": thats not in my gentoo install
<seren> uains/using
<adam0509> In fact, in XFCE you should use xfce4-mount-plugin and add it to XFCE4-PANEL
<seren> the question is how is thunar using it
<adam0509> I don't think you should ask this question here :)
<adam0509> Ubuntu is for beginers remember
<adam0509> see #xfce #xfce4 or #gentoo
<seren> this is on /topic
<seren> but if you want to take it to #xfce that would be nice
<seren> ot #thunar really
<kalikiana__> This is not only a beginners channel, adam0509 ;)
<seren> kalikiana__, =)
<seren> no. #gentoo is
<seren> O_o
<Jester45> adam0509: is this anything xubuntu related not just beginners
<adam0509> if you said it...
<kalikiana__> Xubuntu is not Windows Vista, remember! :P
<seren> well adam0509 your claming this is a bug right?
<seren> claiming
<adam0509> then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415892
<seren> if so lets get this bug added to the features list
<adam0509> mm ?
<seren> adam0509, ?
<seren> adam0509, compile the kernel your self
<adam0509> this is not a bug, thunar and nautilus shares same library
<adam0509> seren => i'd like too
<adam0509> but I'm too noob
<seren> "in fact you should'nt mix gnome and XFCE"
<adam0509> I never suceeded in adding nvidia-legacy driver in a custom kernel
<seren> =/
<seren> you didnt try hard enough
<adam0509> I don't wanna try enough
<adam0509> they should make a rather simple kernel maker like :
<adam0509> "select your computer"
<adam0509> "desktop or portable"
<adam0509> "select your motherboard from list"
<TheSheep> adam0509: and then follows a list of 625463983221093248398934 possible configurations XD
<seren> yea
<seren> at least
<adam0509> "select cards you like to install"
<adam0509> etc...
<adam0509> that could be nice
<seren> its easy
<seren> make menuconfig does most of that ;X
<adam0509> 300000 modules and configs :/
<seren> =/
<seren> i use a static kernel
<TheSheep> adam0509: that's just because one module handles multiple devices, with your suggestion there would be much more
<adam0509> much more what..?
<TheSheep> adam0509: choices
<TheSheep> adam0509: in menus
<seren> kalikiana__, i think gnome-volume-manager has something to do with it, but i cant find out whats linking thunar to it
<adam0509> no because choosing your motherboard from a list will take most modules and delete all the unecessesary module
<seren> adam0509, what about oem boxes
<adam0509> for example : P3C2000 (my old motherboard) don't have RAID, ATA USB2 etc...
<adam0509> oem boxes ?
<TheSheep> adam0509: but why do you need a custom-build kernel at all?
<seren> dell
<seren> hp
<seren> laptops
<seren> thats like 3000 systems
<seren> with 9000000 configurations
<seren> then you have custom made boxes with add on sound video and raid or etc etc
<adam0509> errr, I'm not talking about making this at start
<adam0509> I'm talking about making a GTK+/GTK2 app
<seren> make xconfig
<adam0509> like a menuconfig but for noobs
<TheSheep> adam0509: noobs can use the provided kernel
<seren> thats what the ubuntu kernel does
<adam0509> and that would automatiquely download packages
<seren> your trying to reinvent the wheel but the wheel is working very nice
<adam0509> I don't think so
<seren> i think yo should read some kernel compiling guides
<adam0509> Even If I know my computer by heart I can build my own kernel, that's a shame
<seren> you will then see how easy it is
<adam0509> I already read about 5-6 articles
<seren> well if its not the operation its the .....
<TheSheep> "even when I know how my girlfriend looks like by heart, I can't paint her picture, that's a shame"
<adam0509> still didn't understood how to
<adam0509> guys, how many times you use Linux ?
<TheSheep> times?
<seren> 24/7 3 years minus at public places friends or school ...
<TheSheep> adam0509: how do you count that?
<seren> with wc
<TheSheep> seren: wc on what?
<seren> lol
<TheSheep> seren: last?
<seren> in fact you should'nt mix gnome and XFCE
<seren> LOL
<seren> anyways
<adam0509> I use GNU/Linux since 10 months
<seren> last | wc
<seren> 40     383    2964
<seren> this is a new istall ;X
<TheSheep> shame it's capped
<adam0509> If you want a clean install with less Mb used, yes you should mix gnome and xfce...
<seren> Mb?
<adam0509> should'nt*
<adam0509> MegaBytes
<seren> i have a lot of mb;s
<adam0509> Well that's good for you...
<TheSheep> adam0509: in fact that's not true
<adam0509> add KDE then :D
<seren> like xfce gnome kde and e17 in one install
<TheSheep> adam0509: if you want clean install with less space used, install slack
<adam0509> na, too complicated
<seren> or use cryptcompress
<adam0509> even DSL is a little too complicated for me for now
<TheSheep> lol!
<TheSheep> last[sheep@atos ~] $ last | wc 168795 1581636 12997100
<seren> haha
<TheSheep> took a while
<seren> TheSheep, imma boot to my gentoo boxen brb
<TheSheep> actually I'm cheating, I'm not the only oser :)
<TheSheep> user
<TheSheep> hi max
<maxamillion> hello
<TheSheep> adam0509: what do you actually need that custom kernel for?
<adam0509> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415892
<adam0509> but i installed a Debian with 2.6.18
<TheSheep> adam0509: he gave you links to ready compiled kernels...
<MDM222> I tried installing Xubuntu on a Panasonic CF-48 laptop but it lockups during the install when it gets to the Checking File System part anyone know what the problem could be? It installed and worked fine before with Edgy Xubuntu but not Feisty.
<TheSheep> MDM222: maybe Bug #83831
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83831 in upstart "Boot failed to complete after fsck" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83831
<MDM222> Thanks TheSheep, this is from a downloaded ISO and fresh install though. Didn't upgrade from Edgy to Feisty.
<MDM222> Wondering whether my ISO is damaged maybe?
<Jester45> MDM222: baddownload?
<kalikiana> !md5 | MDM222
<ubotu> MDM222: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MDM222> thanks kalikiana will check that
<Jester45> anyone know why my dual head one uses one screen at a time
<Jester45> Screen 1 is only useing F1-6 and screen 2 uses only F7
<maxamillion> Jester45: your Xorg isn't setup right
<Jester45> maxamillion: could you help
<Jester45> i dont want X on the first screen
<Jester45> i just want them both to run at the same time
<Jester45> could be it that one is useing the radeon driver and the other uses ati?
#xubuntu 2007-05-08
<maxamillion> Jester45: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxAndDualMonitors.html
<Jester45> ok umm
<Jester45> re paste that once i get on with gaim, im in irssi now
<maxamillion> <3 irssi
<h3sp4wn> Thats not , one terminal running the console and another running X
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: wait ... is that what he wants to do?
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: I think so
<h3sp4wn> 23:24 < Jester45> i dont want X on the first screen
<maxamillion> 17:28 < Jester45> i just want them both to run at the same time
<maxamillion> now i'm confused
<h3sp4wn> To me that implied using them both usefully at the same time (but it doesn't make sense thinking about it properly)
<Jester45> sorry about that
<Jester45> i tried useing xdm and when i switched from f1 to f7 its frooze
<Merchelo> how to install xp
<Merchelo> http://www.doingitwrong.com/wrong/wrong26.jpg
<GrueTamer> hahahahaha
<michaelpo> how do i make xubuntu automatically login/
<GrueTamer> michaelpo: might have to edit some configuration files, sorry i cant be of more help, as ive never really looked into it
<GrueTamer> if youre willing to do some serious looking, examine how a livecd works...or just browse the internet :)
<michaelpo> GrueTamer: thanks... how about launching the onscreen virtual keyboard// it is not in the app menu... package manager said it is installed already...
<GrueTamer> no clue
<Whamazoom> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<michaelpo> GrueTamer: how do i add items into the app menu/
<GrueTamer> hummm...main menu i think
<Whamazoom> !worksforme > Whamazoom
<GrueTamer> i wish i had xfce open right now
<Whamazoom> Add apps to the Xfce bar?
<GrueTamer> wait, i have it wrong
<GrueTamer> um...what was it
<GrueTamer> right click on the panel and type "add new launcher" or something like that
<GrueTamer> bbl, dinner
<Whamazoom> rightclick Xfce bar, configure, then add a launcher, specify the pixmap (/usr/share/pixmap) then add the command
<Whamazoom> no configure....just add new item
<michaelpo> how do i add the accessibility category into the menu/
<kalikiana_> michaelpo, Are you speaking of the applications menu? I don't think there's a menu with that name at all.
<michaelpo> //join #df
<Whamazoom> michaelpo: goto applications, then system settings, then menu editor
<michaelpo> xubuntu cannot use my shift keys;;... so i want to use the virtual keyboard...
<Whamazoom> Did you install onBoard?
<michaelpo> onboard is installed by default... but it is not showing up at the apps menu
<Whamazoom> just type onboard in a terminal :D
<michaelpo> ok... thanks...
<michaelpo> gtg now... thanks...
<vidd> can anyone recommend a pcmcia wireless card that works out-of-the-box?
<vidd> seems like all the ones i find are all bcm43xx cards
<vidd> =\
<nicholas76> Get your own free domain! http://www.domainlagoon.com/?ref=17315
<vidd> OMG a spambot!
<Catoptromancy> never!
<Catoptromancy> heh
<vidd> ha! i have a lappy with a fully functional dial-up modem!
<vidd> but the wifi card (pcmcia) doesnt work
<vidd> only 23hours and 58 minutes to download updates from fresh dapper install
<cliebow> lspci show  it??
<cliebow> no
<vidd> its a bcm43xx card
<cliebow> pool inot bcm43xx
<cliebow> balls
<cliebow> look in to bcm43xx
<cliebow> and fwcutter
<vidd> the bcm43xx only works with ndiswrapper
<cliebow> or ibook g4
<vidd> this update via dial-up is going to take forever
<Jester45> anyone know of a lightweight cli music player with playlist support?
<cellofellow> mp3blaster
<brianw> mpd is nice
<brianw> and can be controlled remotely w/ various clients
<cellofellow> even FoxyTunes in Firefox
<Catoptromancy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19713/
<Catoptromancy_> Anyone have any clue on how to put ALSA in the client list under the right number
<Catoptromancy_> and get rid of a few timidities
<GrueTamer> is configuring anthy supposed to take a long time?
<GrueTamer> im installing xubuntu on the machine next to me, and while i know its very OLD, i feel that a few hours of configuring is pretty long
<Catoptromancy_> what exact screen is it on?
<GrueTamer> its on Select and install software in the alternate install, at 65% done, and it says its Configuring anthy
<Catoptromancy_> my super old PC freezes for hours on installing "systems files"
<GrueTamer> its not a big deal if its frozen for the time being, ill just let it run till its done
<Catoptromancy_> Is this a Live CD?
<GrueTamer> nah, alternate
<GrueTamer> livecd would fry it :)
<Catoptromancy> ya I had another old PC that could run Alternate
<GrueTamer> ill give it a day before i get worried
<Catoptromancy> but another really old PC didnt install overnight
<GrueTamer> i dont really care how long this takes, i just want it done
<GrueTamer> eventually
<Catoptromancy> how fast is it?
<Catoptromancy> or ram
<GrueTamer> just 64, barely squeaks by
<GrueTamer> i know, i should try something lighter...well, i know that xfce has the capabilities to run pretty darn well on it
<Catoptromancy> some reason its just the install that seems to need more ram
<GrueTamer> i think you need 128mb just to run the livecd
<Catoptromancy> on my super old PC that couldnt handle the Alternate, Win2000 installed fine
<GrueTamer> win98 installs fine
<GrueTamer> but, come on, its windows 98 :)
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> 6gbs of fun
<GrueTamer> thats almost as large as the hard drive :)
<Catoptromancy> that was the hardriver I tried to install on
<Catoptromancy> -r
<GrueTamer> ive got just a shade over 6 gigs
<Catoptromancy> heh I tried putting xubnutu on a 2.5 gb HD I still have
<Catoptromancy> my PC cried
<GrueTamer> this pc is in the room where i sleep, so the only thing im worried about slightly is if the noise of the machine will annoy me or not
<Catoptromancy> #ubuntu is impossible
<Catoptromancy> I ask a question and before I can even read it, its already scrolled past the top
<Catoptromancy> with more people asking questions heh
* GrueTamer had to switch to xfce quick :)
<BrendanM> hey, so if I wanted to install nethack, which package would be best for Xubuntu?
<BrendanM> nethack-gnome? nethack-qt? nethack-x11?
<DanielX> Hello everyone
<test3r> hey - is there a "Network Availability" icon to add to the Top Panel that will let me know when I am near a WiFi network / signal strength ?
<test3r> !network availability
<Jester45> anyone here use mpd? i cant seem to get mine to play
<test3r> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Catoptromancy> right click a task bar
<Catoptromancy> select network icon
<Catoptromancy> might be what you need
<Catoptromancy> "add new item " in right click
<test3r> well, thats a bandwidth monitor, which i still needed, but is not what I had in mind. I meant a Signal Strength monitor for WiFi signals for Any close network
<test3r> i found it
<test3r> its called wifi-radar
<test3r> no it's rly rly not. lol.  helpful tool, again, but not what I was looking for.
<test3r> maybe im just in a bad spot
<test3r> maybe i need to float outside
<test3r> right now im resizing my ext3 in hopes that nubuntu will enjoy the new space
<tuna> hi
<tuna> i need some help
<tuna> you see, I can't double click
<tuna> it's impossible!
<tuna> Like when I double click a word and it's supposed to select it, right?
<tuna> doesn't happen!
<tuna> it works when i log out, but not at any other time
<tuna> i have xubuntu feisty
<tuna> and i have compiz running
<crimsun> reproducible /without/ compiz running?
<colin___> how do i install xubuntu from apt?
<colin___> i forgot to choose it during the net install and only have the base installed
<colin___> i tried apt-get install xubuntu but that didn't work
<colin___> hello??
<kalikiana__> colin___, 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<colin___> thanka thanka
<kalikiana__> colin___, In the future 'apt-cache search keyword' might help ;)
<colin___> yeah i shoulda tried that
<colin___> so is it as easy to install a printer in xubuntu as it is in ubuntu?
<kalikiana__> colin___, Actually I have no idea - I don't use Ubuntu, so I can't compare.
<tuna> back
<tuna> let me try it with copmizturned off
<tuna> crimsun: nope, still does it with or without compiz
<crimsun> what does xev tell you regarding the taps?
<tuna> ...what?
<tuna> xev? taps?
<crabgras1> how do i change the system font?
<tuna> Applications>Settings>User Interface Preferences
<tuna> Is that what you want?
<tuna> crimsun: are you there?
<crabgras1> iusing XFCE, not gnome
<tuna> right
<crabgras1> *i'm using
<tuna> so am i
<crabgras1> oh.
<crabgras1> well, then where's
<crabgras1> applications?
<crabgras1> durp
<crabgras1> nm
<tuna> check the top left corner :D
<tuna> new to xfce?
<crabgras1> i didn't see it first time around
<crabgras1> somewhat, and the first thing i did was get rid of the default menu =/
<crabgras1> but it's working out!
<tuna> :D nice
<tuna> well is that what you wanted?
<tuna> brb
<crabgras1> sure is
<crabgras1> and everything's a whole lot shinier now.
<crabgras1> thanks!
<tuna> you are quite welcome
<tuna> back
<tuna> ok, can someone PUH-LEEZ help me?
<crabgras1> i'll give it a shot.
<tuna> ok, here's the prob
<tuna> i'm in xfce
<tuna> and when I try to double or triple-click, it doesn't work
<tuna> it only recognizes single clicks
<tuna> so when I want to select a word by double clicking, it doesn't work
<crabgras1> settings > desktop > behavior
<tuna> really annoying
<crabgras1> try that
<crabgras1> wait, no. tnot what i thought it was.
<crabgras1> oh
<crabgras1> settings > file manager > behavior
<tuna> i don't think that's what i want...
<tuna> ok, you know how when you double click a window, it minimizes?
<crabgras1> you sure?
<tuna> yes
<tuna> or when you double click a word, it highlights?
<crabgras1> yeah
<tuna> well when I try something like that, it doesn't do anything
<tuna> it acts like i just clicked it once
<crabgras1> hmm
<crabgras1> try changing the doubleclick speed in the mouse options
<tuna> it worked!
<tuna> thanks
<crabgras1> np np
<tuna> i love this channel :D
<tuna> bye!
<crabgras1> lol yup
<crabgras1> oops
<crabgrass> there we go
<binormal> anybody know the easiest way to setup a serial mouse in xubuntu
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> yo all
<BFTD> anyone up?
<tuxcrafter> hi guys\
<Rasi> hi
<Rasi>  i just tried to install my epson dx3850 on feisty.. but when i chose the model and want to apply it it says "you need package gutenprint-foomatic" which does not exist
<Rasi> when i install "foomatic-db-gutenprint", which seemed logical to me, nothing changed
<Rasi> any idea?
<maxamillion> Rasi: uhmm... let me take a peek into the repo and see if there is something to fix that
<maxamillion> Rasi: ah, i believe the package you are in need of is called: cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<Rasi> k.. will give it a try, thx
<Rasi> hehe
<Rasi> "is already the most recent version"
<maxamillion> huh ... that's a fun one
* maxamillion notes his digital sarcasm
<Rasi> fun thing is, a just read in a forum, that one has got it running on ubuntu without doing anything
<maxamillion> Rasi: ah, i bet there is something in the gnome printer manager that makes it "just work" ... while you can install the gnome printer tool i will warn that it will download a decent number of gnome libraries and could potentially take up system resources
<Rasi> which i will definately not do, hehe :P
<maxamillion> don't blame you
<esculapius> hi everyone
<esculapius> can anyone help me finding resources to correctly install an configure an
<esculapius> ADSL USB modem
<esculapius> D-link DSL-302t
<esculapius> on xubunt
<esculapius> where I have to start from?
<esculapius> I'haven't found nothing really specific about that subject
<esculapius> and before installing xubuntu on this machine i would have reasonable probability to achieve
<esculapius> thia
<esculapius> anyone listening to?
<predaeus> esculapius, ask in #ubuntu there is more traffic there and this would be the same procedure for both I think
<esculapius> ok
<reaVer> someone here good with svn?
<reaVer> some jackass emptied an entire reposity, and I'm trying to undo his change
<reaVer> the logical approach svn up -r x;svn commit failed
<h3sp4wn> reaVer: svn revert ?
<lysergide> sup h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> not much
<dave> hi all, my font size has just gone huge. I've had this appen on other Xubuntu installs. what is the problem??
<dave> I restarted the computer and when I logged back in the font size had gone up to what looks like 14px-ish. But in interface settings says 9
<h3sp4wn> dave: any more information ?
<dave> not really i'm afraid
<dave> what do you want?
<h3sp4wn> Not sure (I don't have any ideas currently though :/)
<h3sp4wn> especially as 100dpi is hardcoded by /etc/X11/xinit/xserver-rc
<dave> hmm. i checked my xorg.conf and default depth is 24
<h3sp4wn> dave: xdpyinfo | grep resolution (what does that say)
<h3sp4wn> (dots per inch - I would expect it to say 100)
<h3sp4wn> has just the size of the fonts changed or the screen resolution also ?
<dave> resolution:    125x126 dots per inch
<h3sp4wn> wierd
<dave> how can I change it back to 100?
<h3sp4wn> can you pastebin - /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<h3sp4wn> are you using nvidia or fglrx or free drivers ?
<grazie> dave: The font size in xfce often seems to be a problem. This was guide that helped for small fonts on edgy >> http://xubuntuguide.org/tiki-index.php?page=En:Edgy&redirectpage=Edgy#Small_font_sizes
<h3sp4wn> grazie: fonts in linux is still a problem (for me at least)
<h3sp4wn> (with lcd panels that have bad edid data anyway)
<grazie> h3sp4wn: Only ever had problems with xfce myself, which I've been using since Christmas
<h3sp4wn> grazie: by default I always get a multicolored tint on all fonts
<h3sp4wn> (physical size of screen is 96x96 exactly but the edid reports 95x96)
<dave> sorry for the absence guys... I use fglrx
<dave> #!/bin/sh
<dave> exec /usr/bin/X11/X -dpi 100 -nolisten tcp
<dave> thats my whole xserverrc
<h3sp4wn> hmmm
<darrend> dave: do the fonts in firefox look similar?  FF by default uses a slightly different rendering/dpi mechanism (not sure of the details)
<h3sp4wn> about:config (there is a css.dpi that should be set to what you are actually using)
<h3sp4wn> but the dpi should be what the screen measures to be
<darrend> correct,  (it's called "layout.css.dpi" I think) but it's not set by default
<darrend> normally with font size issues, FF does something slightly different
<darrend> you can also force the DPI in XFCE by amending ~/.config/xfce4/Xft.xrdb
<h3sp4wn> Yeah I still haven't got my fonts exactly as I want them
<darrend> by adding the line "Xft.dpi=100" or whatever you want it to be
<darrend> that last fix worked for me on the one machine I have seen this problem on (my laptop)
<h3sp4wn> Yeah I use that (but at 96)
<darrend> mine's at 72
<h3sp4wn> Option          "UseEdidDpi" "0" \n Option          "DPI" "96x96" (in xorg.conf)
<darrend> but, whatever works for you.  It seems to be the one thing XFCE takes notice of consistently
<h3sp4wn> Its still not as good as it was when I was useing gentoo (strange the reason I switched was to get rid of the messing around but so far I have spent more time messing around)
<darrend> interesting, I switched from gentoo also as I was getting fed up with breakages every time a new system component got broken.  I just needed a machine (esp for work) that "just worked"
<darrend> I've spent WAY less time in sys conf with xubuntu than gentoo
<h3sp4wn> I was using ~amd64 (with enlightenment and xeffects overlays - and paludis)
<h3sp4wn> and I had very little hassle at all
<darrend> gentoo was great for me for about 3 years, then about a year ago every time a major component got upgraded it seemed to cause all sorts of issues
<darrend> things like glibc or baselayout turning up in emerge world -p used to fill me with dread
<darrend> as I knew it would be another day lost
<Balal> ey.. how do i get my monitors refresh rate to 100 HZ?
<h3sp4wn> Balal: what driver are you using ?
<darrend> can your monitor *cope* with 100Hz?
<Balal> I've installed the nvidia drivers..
<Balal> i've ran 100 HZ in windows. i'm new you see ;)
<darrend> it's CRT, not TFT/LCD I take it
<Balal> jeah
<h3sp4wn> Balal: have you got the specs in correctly ?
<h3sp4wn> for your monitor
<Balal> what do you mean? hah
<Balal> spec?
<Balal> s
<h3sp4wn> HorizSync and VertRefresh
<h3sp4wn> you will be able to get them from the monitors manual
<darrend> you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root - add/amend HorizSync and VertRefresh
<darrend> heh - I'll leave it to h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> with nvidia (if those 2 are in right)
<Balal> oh.. i tried
<Balal> don't know what to put them on ;p
<Balal> kk
<h3sp4wn>  Modes           "1280x1024_100" "1024x768_100" "800x600_100" "640x480_100"
<h3sp4wn> once those are in correctly you can just add _100 etc to each modes
<h3sp4wn> what refresh rate is it saying ?
<Balal> 2 sec
<h3sp4wn> and are you using dapper or feisty or edgy ?
<Balal> Section "Monitor"
<Balal>     Identifier     "Generic Monitor"
<Balal>     HorizSync       28.0 - 51.0
<Balal>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 60.0
<Balal>     Option         "DPMS"
<Balal> EndSection
<Balal> feisty..?
<Balal> i guess
<darrend> those look like values for a TFT
<h3sp4wn> what does - cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version say
<Balal> really? well, i have a CRT;P
<Balal> NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:38:10 PST 2006
<Balal> GCC version:  gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<Balal> NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:38:10 PST 2006
<Balal> GCC version:  gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<h3sp4wn> that nvidia will report bogus hz ratings anyway
<h3sp4wn> Balal: Do you actually have the specs for the monitor ?
<Balal> i don't know what specs is;p
<h3sp4wn> Normally in the manual of the monitor those specifications would be listed
<Balal> ah.. hehe. i don't have the manual either
<Balal> but never mind
<h3sp4wn> find the model number and try to look it up on the web
<Balal> apparently i can't have any sound :\
<Balal> sooo
<Balal> back to windows i guess :|
<h3sp4wn> or you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (select medium and a suitable resolution)
<reaVer> h3sp4wn: nope
<reaVer> revert is clientside only
<h3sp4wn> reaVer: have you fixed it now ?
<h3sp4wn> if he removed them probably you have to re svn add them
<reaVer> h3sp4wn: yeah
<reaVer> no, we did a merge with an older revision
<h3sp4wn> reaVer: svn switch (have you ever used that correctly ?) everytime I have tried I ended up just needing a new checkout
<reaVer> h3sp4wn: no, I didn't use switch
<dadan_x> i installed xubuntu 6.10 with a certain videocard and now i need to replace it, how do i start xserver with the new card without reinstalling the whole system?
<predaeus> dadan_x, basically you would have to have the kernel drivers for that new card installed and also the X drivers and those set in xorg.conf I think
<predaeus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dadan_x> i have an old S3 trio card
<dadan_x> the machine is rather old
<dadan_x> that's why i have installed xubuntu
<h3sp4wn> change back to vesa prior to swapping the card
<dadan_x> "Change back to vesa prior to swapping the card:" and how to do that?
<h3sp4wn> dadan_x: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (select vesa and go thru the wizard)
<dadan_x> oke thank you!
<h3sp4wn> x should still work but very slowly (on both cards)
<h3sp4wn> then you can deal with setting up the new card one its in
<DrCurl> hi
<h3sp4wn> Hi
<DrCurl> I made the switch to xubuntu, very very clean
<DrCurl> I like the way it handles removable media
<DrCurl> orage is sweet too!
<DrCurl> I have no sound in gaim, do I have to install gstreamer to fix this? or just esd?
<TheSheep> DrCurl: just esd
<DrCurl> the package is esound I guess?
<h3sp4wn> there is something that is recommended instead of esd these days isn't there (pulseaudio ?)
<TheSheep> DrCurl: yes
<DrCurl> TheSheep: thanks
<DrCurl> hmm, still have no sound :(
<TheSheep> DrCurl: do you have any sound at all?
<DrCurl> yes, I have sound. When I start esd, I get a serie of sounds in my speaker, flash works as well
<DrCurl> when I go in gaim sound pref, and select automatic or esd for sound, I get nothing, even in the sound testing part
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> DrCurl: maybe you need the gstreamer after all?
<DrCurl> maybe that is the way gaim is built in ubuntu, gonna test it with gstreamer, brb
<h3sp4wn> I am certain pulseaudio was recommended over esd (by cr imsun) and its supposed to be fully compatible
<DrCurl> nice, now that I have installed gstreamer, I can't remove it, cause apt-get it wants to remove gaim as well
<DrCurl> and it wasn't working with gstreamer anyway, only way I could get it to work was through using aplay command
<TheSheep> The_Cleric: yes
<TheSheep> somerville32: \o/
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> (#xubuntu-devel) TheSheep, How goes the theme?
<TheSheep> somerville32: shelved
<somerville32> Why so?
<TheSheep> somerville32: I'll continue when I install drupal somewhere
<somerville32> TheSheep: I have a server you can use if that is the issue.
<TheSheep> somerville32: no, I have lots of servers, I just need to learn about drupal
<somerville32> I can install it for you.
<TheSheep> somerville32: I will need to learn it anyways
<somerville32> Does anyone have any ideas why my mic would not work?
<TheSheep> somerville32: run aumix and set it to recording
<somerville32> haha
<somerville32> I fixed it.
<boulba> salut comment on fait pour que le pav? num?rique soit verouill? quand on entre sur notre bureau graphique ?
<TheSheep> !fr | boulba
<ubotu> boulba: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aboyousif> je ne parle pas en francaise .. svp use english :)
<TheSheep> boulba: you can check #ubuntu-artwork too
<boulba> ok thank you
<adam0509> well this should be numlockx... personally I has never worked for me...
<boulba> so what must I use ?
<boulba> must I script it somewhere ?
<hyper_ch> yes, zattoo finally for linux :) one app less that make me start vmware :)
<hyper_ch> it's an edgy .deb... hmmm.... gonna try it anyway
<godless_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<godless_> This box has an AMD Sempron 2800, should I be using the 'amd64' install?
<godless_> Getting wretched performance from my radeon9600pro
<aboyousif> godless_, i think i386 will work too
<godless_> aboyousif:  it works, yes.
<h3sp4wn> godless_: what socket do you use ?
<godless_> Just wondering if I would get better performance.
<aboyousif> godless_, actually i didn't try it ..
<h3sp4wn> godless_: wretched performance doing what ?
<godless_> sorry, got distracted. All I've done so far is install, and turn on compositor :).. and the window rendering performance is terrible... like, my p3 with onboard i815 does better.
<godless_> long wait when switching windows, repositioning, etc.
<aboyousif> any fiesty here ? does php4 there ?
<h3sp4wn> godless_: using free drivers ? is dri working ?
<godless_> h3sp4wn:  I am using the default free drivers now. Thinking of using the fglrx drivers if it will help.
<godless_> Don't know if dri is working, how would I check?
<godless_> I also can't remember if this chip is socket A or socket 754
<godless_> built it a while ago :/
<aboyousif> any 7.04 users here ?
<h3sp4wn> godless_: glxinfo | grep direct
<h3sp4wn> godless_: are you using beryl or any of that junk
<aboyousif> !php4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godless_> h3sp4wn:  Well, I hope to (that's why I installed on this machine, to play with beryl) but as it stands I am in xfce still
<aboyousif> !fiesty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<godless_> h3sp4wn:  direct rendering: Yes
<godless_> h3sp4wn:  This is a default install, all I have done is turn on subpixel hinting and some transparency... and notice the terrible video performance.
<h3sp4wn> godless_: There is a few things you can try adding to xorg.conf to improve performance
<h3sp4wn> wait a minute I will find them and pastebin them
<godless_> thanks.
<godless_> Should I install fglrx?
<h3sp4wn> godless: I wouldn't
<h3sp4wn> you would then need to use xgl (which is a real pita)
<h3sp4wn> http://pastebin.ca/477413
<godless> don't I need to use xgl for beryl anyway?
<h3sp4wn> godless: (put them in section device)
<h3sp4wn> godless: no - with those drivers (configured right) you will be able to use aiglx
<grazie> aboyousif: php4 is not supported on feisty (it is on edgy)
<aboyousif> grazie, just found that .. :(
<h3sp4wn> godless: (it is possible to get decent performance with the free drivers)
<godless> h3sp4wn:  Thanks. Restarting x...
<godless> Hm.
<h3sp4wn> godless: no difference ?
<h3sp4wn> lsmod | grep radeon (kernel module loaded ? I guess it is)
<godless> h3sp4wn:  Rebooting has made a big difference.
<h3sp4wn> godless: useable ?
<godless> restarting gdm didn't so I rebooted. Now I can drag windows without having to wait 5 seconds! Huzzah! ;)
<godless> Yes, quite.
<godless> Where did you find those xorg options?
<godless> h3sp4wn:  ie- how will I remember how to do this next time?
<h3sp4wn> when messing around with my own radeon 9250 tryed all the options
<h3sp4wn> man radeon (pretty much) took ages
<godless> ah. Didn't know there was a man radeon.. heh
<h3sp4wn> I just went through them and tryed to see which ones made a difference to glxgears
<h3sp4wn> (junk benchmark but it was at least 50% faster by the end)
<Nalleman> Hi, just installed xubuntu on an old laptop, it works great so far but one thing annoys me. The splash screen does not use the whole physical screen so the "xubuntu" logo is displaced to the lower right end of the screen. anyone knows how to fix this?
<feliciano> Hi, I have xubuntu feisty installed. I'm triting to install xfce 4.4.1 with the graphic installer, but this send me a error... please help me
<feliciano> this is the final part of the log file
<feliciano> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19822/
<TheSheep> Nalleman: see /etc/usplash.conf
<godless> h3sp4wn:  Holy crap that's a lot of options :/
<Nalleman> TheSheep, thanx. this might just be it!
<h3sp4wn> godless: that is why I kept a list of what was the best for me
<feliciano> please, help me
<TheSheep> feliciano: the beginning of the error messages would be more helpful, but the guys at #xfce may help you better
<feliciano> they dont help me
<TheSheep> feliciano: please pastebin the whole log
<feliciano> ok
<feliciano> its a huge log
<godless> h3sp4wn:  Some of your options are not listed in man radeon: AGPSize, XAANoOffscreenPixmaps, etc...?
<TheSheep> feliciano: you can limit it to the last gcc call
<h3sp4wn> godless: I think the rest came from the xorg wiki
<feliciano> TheSheep, ok...
<feliciano> The Sheep... Its already... all it
<feliciano> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19826/
<Nalleman> TheSheep, hm.. it does not seem to change when i edit the usplash.conf file. the splash its ok when i turn the computer of though after editing.
<aboyousif> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<feliciano> TheSheep, did you test 4.4.1?
<h3sp4wn> feliciano: You can build from the source in debian unstable if you want
<feliciano> h3sp4wn... how?
<feliciano> you mean, compilate it??
<h3sp4wn> feliciano: yeah - using apt-get source with sid repositories and building it bit by bit
<feliciano> Oops... I think this is more dificult...
<feliciano> Thanks, but I'm newbie... thats why I choose graphic installer h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> that looks like its compiling it from source anyway (the so called graphical installer)
<feliciano> h3sp4wn, yes but, i think, is easier than compile by myself
<TranceLife> hello , how i can add programs to start system
<TranceLife> i use xubuntu
<feliciano> Aplications>Configure>Autostart Aplications or something like that (I have spanish xubuntu)
<TranceLife> Feliciano , very thx
<godless> Yes, applications->settings->autostarted applications
<TranceLife> I have one Question , where i can found drivers for iPOD...?
<Nalleman> so, anyone knows how to edit the splash screen settings, except for the usplasch.conf file?
<h3sp4wn> I just don't bother with the splash at all
<h3sp4wn> (remove splash from the defopts in menu.lst - sudo update-grub) problem solved
<Nalleman> how can i make the terminal stick to the background?
<Scunizi> How do I connect to my remote xbutu box graphic desktop with ssh.  Terminal ssh work now to the commandline. I'd also like the gui.
<TheSheep> Scunizi: just run any graphical application, it should display a window on your side
<TheSheep> Scunizi: if not, use ssh -X -Y to connect
<Scunizi> TheSheep: thanks..
<TheSheep> Scunizi: you can also use something like VNC or nxclient
<Scunizi> TheSheep: The xbutu box is actually a dapper server with xubuntu-desktop installed, remote & headless.  I thought I could log in w/ssh then activate the desktop
<Scunizi> TheSheep: With gnome once logged in I just type gnome-sessions after ssh -x name@IP
<TheSheep> Scunizi: there is xfce4-session, but I don't know if it will work
<h3sp4wn> xfce4-session will work fine with nx (otherwise may as well just run individual apps)
<Scunizi> That's what I was looking for!  thanks!
<XiXaQ> Can someone tell me what command I should use when connecting via NX?
<h3sp4wn> I just manually ran /usr/bin/xfce4-session when I tried it
<Scunizi> Worked for me except it looks like it running xfce on my primary machine.  Task bar shows all my primary machine programs that are open.
<XiXaQ> h3sp4wn, thanks. :)
<h3sp4wn> XiXaQ: I used key based auth also
<XiXaQ> right. I got it working with that command you gave me. :)
<lil_cain> any idea how I'd bind my windows key to do something?
<XiXaQ> I can't drag to select several files or folders on the desktop in Xfce. Is that normal?
<lil_cain> I've tried keyboard shortcuts in the settings menu, but that didn't get me anywhere
<TheSheep> XiXaQ: yes
<Amon-san> hi, i got a laptop with 400 MHz and 128 MB ram how can i tweak my xubuntu 7.04 on taht machine for better performance?
<TheSheep> lil_cain: this is a little tricky because of a bug in the key-catching part -- basically, you can do it by editing the ocnfig file
<lil_cain> TheSheep: where's that held?
<TheSheep> Amon-san: disable the parts you don't use
<Amon-san> are there guides about that on the web?
<TheSheep> lil_cain: which one? the general shortcuts or the window manager ones?
<TheSheep> Amon-san: yes
<Amon-san> i feel not safe enough so i might acciently disable stuff i need
<lil_cain> TheSheep: theone I'd need to edit to make my windows key launch something
<Amon-san> TheSheep: doyou have any links at hand?
<TheSheep> lil_cain: one is in .config/xfce4/shortcuts/<theme>.xml, the other one in .themes/<theme>/xfwm4/keythemerc
<lil_cain> TheSheep: cool, thanks
<TheSheep> lil_cain: where <theme> is the name of your keyboard heme (you can create a new one)
<TheSheep> Amon-san: not at the moment, try googling or searching the forums.ubuntu.com
<Amon-san> ok
<atarinox> is there a program which i can use on linux to stream mp3's  from my windows box?
<h3sp4wn> atarinox: fusesmb or smbmount ? (then just play as if they are local)
<atarinox> h3sp4wn: the windows pc is on my local network...ive never been able to access the files though, at least not in edgy. are there some upgrades in feisty which make accessing windows networks easier?
<h3sp4wn> atarinox: Not that I know of (I don't have any windows machines here - anymore)
<atarinox> h3sp4wn: oh ok
<knubbe> anyone who can suggest a command line mp3-player with as little resource use as possible. like splay and moc.
<h3sp4wn> opencubicplayer ?
<h3sp4wn> does it need to run without using floating point ?
<knubbe> no (i dont think so)
<knubbe> i just installed ubuntu server version on my old iMac
<h3sp4wn> !info opencubicplayer
<ubotu> opencubicplayer: UNIX port of Open Cubic Player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.1.11-1 (feisty), package size 584 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<knubbe> ill have a look at that one, thank you
<nalleman> Hi all, I would like to have a terminal to run in the background and maybe some freaky system status apps as well. is there som simple way to get such?
<knubbe> h3sp4wn: opencubicplayer doesnt seem to be in edgy
<h3sp4wn> is moc broken ?
<h3sp4wn> knubbe: you could try backporting it
<h3sp4wn> deb-src line for feisty - apt-get update; apt-get build-dep opencubicplayer; apt-get -b source opencubicplayer (should give you deb's) if you are lucky
<knubbe> h3sp4wn: i think i figured out how to use moc now. ;-)
<h3sp4wn> knubbe: I quite like moc (other than the sound quality is not too good)
<h3sp4wn> clips alot for me
<h3sp4wn> A cli player based on xine would be good
<knubbe> i ran mp321 earlier, but it didnt work very well. the sound wasnt good at all.
<knubbe> im using the imac as an icecast server
<knubbe> ..and client
<h3sp4wn> Do you use another mac as a desktop ?
<Whamazoom> If I am trying to share files between xubuntu and XP, should I get NFS & Samba?
<h3sp4wn> Whamazoom: you can use either (get services for unix (SFU)) or just use samba
<knubbe> h3sp4wn: nope. we had that one to test our websites in it, but since it was mac os9 it didnt do much good nowadays.
<knubbe> h3sp4wn: (that was our only mac)
<h3sp4wn> ah
<Whamazoom> h3sp4wn: but would it hurt to get them both?
<h3sp4wn> Whamazoom: Not really (services for unix would be for XP)
<Whamazoom> ok
<h3sp4wn> free download (or was last time I needed to use it)
<hyper_ch> knubbe: what kind of playing do you try to achieve?
<kanpachi> hello, i just d/led the xubuntu-desktop package, i was using ubuntu before, and i really like it, i only have problem, i still see the ubuntu logo when i reboot instead of the xubuntu one, how can i fix it pleasE?
<SD-Jason> hi folks -- im using the latest live CD from the website - -on 2 different machines now, ive gotten errors when the installer tries to create the EXT3 partition -- is there a workaround / etc?
<hyper_ch> kanpachi: could it be applicatiosn --> settings --> splashscreen ?
<kanpachi> apllications?
<kanpachi> i'm using xubuntu atm
<hyper_ch> SD-Jason: did you check the CD for defects? during boot before xubuntu is started you can make a cd-check
<SD-Jason> hyper_ch: yes sir i did
<SD-Jason> it passed with no errors
<kanpachi> and i don't mean the splash, i mean the logo that shows when you boot up, the one with the scrolling bar
<Whamazoom> I got samba, and set the shared folder....except I need to enter a name and pass from XP....and its not taking root/pass, or my user name and pass.....
<hyper_ch> SD-Jason: well, for installation the alternate cd is better... the desktop cd is ok but often there are problems with it
<SD-Jason> on one machine -- i went into the manual partitioner and changed the type to ext2 and it installed fine
<Whamazoom> and I have no way of locating the shared folder on XP from xubuntu
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: you need to add a user to samba
<SD-Jason> the alternate cd? -- isnt that the 64 bit one?
<hyper_ch> SD-Jason: no, it's not the 64-bit one...
<hyper_ch> SD-Jason: what country are you from?
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: no queries plz.... adding a(n existing) system user to samba:   sudo smbpasswd -a USER
<kanpachi> anyone please?
<kanpachi> how do i get rid of the ubuntu boot and replace it with a xubuntu one
<Whamazoom> hyper_ch: can I add the username that I am currently on?
<SD-Jason> usa
<SD-Jason> why?
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: yes, you are an existing system user
<Whamazoom> hyper_ch: ok thanks let me give it a try
<hyper_ch> SD-Jason: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/7.04/release/xubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<SD-Jason> thanks!
<hyper_ch> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/7.04/release/  --> first comes desktop, then alternate
<h3sp4wn> system users are <= uid of 999
<SD-Jason> have a good one folks
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: could be possible that after adding a user to samba that you have to restart the server (I don't think so but I'm not 100% sure)
<Whamazoom> I cannot seem to restart samba.... i typed in /etc/rc.d/init.d/smb restart ....nothing
<hyper_ch> hiho h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> moin
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: you forgot the "sudo"
<hyper_ch> and its:  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: you're not from Switzerland right?
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: no - uk
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: ok :) just thought because of the "moin" :) I guess you can't use zattoo then :)
<Whamazoom> hyper_ch: yes sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart worked :D
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: I cannot :)
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: too bad :) zattoo was one of the reasons I had windoze running in vbox :) and now they provided linux clients... one for edgy but it works fine in feisty :)
<Whamazoom> now is there a way of locating my XP shared folder from xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: never tried that... I keep sharing from Xubuntu
<Whamazoom> oh, because I am just trying to xfer a movie between the two.... XP > Xubuntu
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: share a folder in Xubuntu and use it as transfer folder :)
<h3sp4wn> Whamazoom: or use winscp
<Whamazoom> ok, yea I also had it set to read only lol duh
<hyper_ch> or rsync
<hyper_ch> or normal ftp
<hyper_ch> or setting up apache and putting it into a webfolder for download :)
<h3sp4wn> ftp must die
<Whamazoom> what is rsync?
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: why? ftp is one of the first protocolls :)
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: rsync is a program that syncs two machines/folders
<Whamazoom> Hmm, I still cannot drop any files onto the Xubuntu shared folder from XP....windows cannot use the linux HDD format right?
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: I use rsync to create my incremental snapshot backups
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: if it is shared with samba windows can write to it
<hyper_ch> that's why you use samba :)
<Whamazoom> "Network access denied, be sure you have the correct network permissions to perform this operation" ....
<kanpachi> hello, i was using ubuntu and now i installed the xubuntu-desktop package and i wanna get rid of the ubuntu logo at boot and replace it with the xubuntu logo, how do i do it please?
<Whamazoom> kanpanchi:try going to the splashscreen preferances
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: here's my little samba config... very simple but it's working:  http://phpfi.com/232823
<kanpachi> splash screen?
<kanpachi> i mean the ubuntu logo at boot
<kanpachi> not the splash screen
<hyper_ch> kanpachi: how about a fresh install of xubuntu?
<Whamazoom> YES! i just had to change "writable" to yes in the [home]  portion of samba  thanks so much hyper_ch
<kanpachi> well, i wouldn't mind that
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: you're welcome
<kanpachi> but i can't do so atm
<kanpachi> thanx anyways
<Whamazoom> I installed Ubuntu yesterday....I couldnt take how slow it was, so I just went witha fresh Xubunut
<Whamazoom> still slower then XP (booting up) but its free...
<hyper_ch> oh well, I don't thinki ubuntu is slow :)
<hyper_ch> I tend to think is quicker than xp
<Whamazoom> dang, if I boot my XPbox, and this cpu at the same time....Linux will load on average 5mins slower then XP
<h3sp4wn> I don't think it is (from a fresh xp installation) it is over time though
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: as soon as you add antivirus and a firewall on xp it's damn slow to start up
<Whamazoom> but this laptop (linux) is 256ram, 1.6Ghz brain, and the XP has a 3.2Ghz AMD brain, and +2gbs of 400mhz DDR ram
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: I wouldn't do that
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: you wouldn't add antivirus and firewall on xp?
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: never needed to
<Whamazoom> I dunno, this Xp has got alot going on....lots of programs /games, antivirus, and 2 HDDs serialata
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: if you can enhance the 256mb ram to a bit more it's really quick :)
<Whamazoom> I wish I could....im not too familiar with upgrading laptop components...
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: wanna swap your xp computer with my xubuntu one?
<Whamazoom> if it was in a box though...thats a whole nother story :D
<Whamazoom> no way....I got dual 7900GtOC's in SLI, on an MSI mobo with nvidia chipsets
<hyper_ch> well, I never added ram to a laptop either
<Whamazoom> my XP box is da bomb! lol
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 245/897GB, RAM: 993/1010MB, 136 proc's, 22.48h up
<hyper_ch> witha  nVidia GeForce 2 GTS/Pro card :)
<Whamazoom> 897gb of hardrive space...dang, I only got 220 about
<hyper_ch> well, there should be more than those 897gb
<hyper_ch> got a 500gb
<hyper_ch> a 320
<hyper_ch> a 160 and 120 gb one
<Whamazoom> who has almost a terrabyte of storage on a PC lol! thats awsome
<hyper_ch> but the 120 isn't loaded yet... gonna play around with truecypt a bit
<Whamazoom> trucrypt = the shiznit! I highly reccommend it
<hyper_ch> so far I use dm-crypt with LUKS
<Whamazoom> its got a sick hiddern directory option too....its beautiful
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: what do you need that for?
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: it just needs to be unhackable.. that's the only thing I care for
<Whamazoom> I use it to encrypt my USB drives that I take on campus.....just incase
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: everbody can see that there is an encrypted drive, they just must not be able to decrypt it :)
<Whamazoom> they got my resume and crap on there....don't want that info floating around
<Whamazoom> yes I know
<hyper_ch> well, it depends where you live
<tuuksi> hey, how do I add samba-users?
<Whamazoom> but truecrypt needs a PW for the original directory....then IF they find the hidden directory it requires a seperate pw
<hyper_ch> when you can be ordered by a judge to give out the info then it may be wise to use true crypt with plausible deniability
<Whamazoom> :D
<hyper_ch> but over here in Europe a judge can't order you :)
<h3sp4wn> In england I believe they can now
<Whamazoom> well in America.....thats way different, post 9-11 :(
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: that would be against the ECHR
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: there is terrorism stuff that goes against that
<hyper_ch> a violation of art. 6 ECHR
<Whamazoom> the FBI can take ANY info they want, without any probable cause....jsut come in here, and rip my Pc's from the wall.....
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: nope,not really :)
<hyper_ch> where is the code again for adding samba users
<hyper_ch> lphst:  adding a(n existing) system user to samba:   sudo smbpasswd -a USER
<Whamazoom> sudo smbpasswrd -a USER
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: even terrorists are protected by the ECHR
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: 2 years inside for not handing them over
<Whamazoom> then : sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<grazie> hyper_ch: ECHR would be ignored completely by Blair (an ex lawer) and his cronies if they had there way :(
<hyper_ch> then go and sue the UK in Strasbourg
<TheSheep> !ot | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Whamazoom> USA sucks for privacy nowadays...
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: people should move out of the US :)
<Whamazoom> Patriot act sucks
<Whamazoom> alot of my friends are considering it
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: http://www.opsi.gov.uk/acts/acts2000/20000023.htm
<Whamazoom> depending on how France goes with their new president
<TheSheep> !ot | Whamazoom
<hyper_ch> Canada is nice :)
<ubotu> Whamazoom: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Whamazoom> I <3 Canada
<TheSheep> guys, please
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: when none is asking for help there is no need to point that out
* kalikiana waves at TheSheep 
<lphst> thnx
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: freenode has a policy of not talking about politics
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: then I will be banned sometimes
<Whamazoom> no matter where you go, Freedom of speech is dead :D j/k dont want to start any trouble
<TheSheep> you can talk all you wnat on the ## channels
<Whamazoom> I have only been kicked out of ##freebsd .... because I was not 1337 enough to talk to them... can you believe that?!
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: where is that politics policy?
<TheSheep> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Whamazoom> 2mins remaining on tranfer of Legend of Drunken Master (divx)
<h3sp4wn> !politics
<ubotu> Plese take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<Whamazoom> /jon ##politics
<Whamazoom> woops
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: can't find anything there and neither in the Channel Guidelines
<herzenstern> hi! how do get read write rights for my hda3 internal partition
<h3sp4wn> become root ?
<herzenstern> as user
<hyper_ch> herzenstern: mount it, then chown/chmod it as root
<hyper_ch> herzenstern: mount it, then chown it to your user
<herzenstern> like chown -R 777 "/media"/hda3
<herzenstern> i did it like that but i still cannot write to it
<hyper_ch> herzenstern: nope, like sudo chown USER:USER /path/to/mounted/partition
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic
<lphst> okay, I need help. I have to install sata-drive without formatting it (It's already ext3)
<lphst> is it possible?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<lphst> how
<h3sp4wn> plug it in an mount it
<lphst> or if you can point me to some FAQ with answers that's fine too
<TheSheep> !fstab | lphst
<lphst> just add it to fstab?
<ubotu> lphst: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<h3sp4wn> is it external sata ?
<Whamazoom> make sure you turn your cpu off before you plug it in though
<lphst> no internal
<lphst> it's supposed to be plugged
<herzenstern> this is very complicated
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: that's about unlawful activites :) and they give examples on that like warez and stuff :) just discussing outside unlawful activies does not fall within that restriction :)
<lphst> where can i see if it's recognised by ubuntu
<herzenstern> what does path mean
<herzenstern> and to
<h3sp4wn> lphst: dmesg | grep sd\[a-z\] 
<lphst> h3sp4wn: thank you
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: first, you never know when you start being offensive, second, check also the channel guidelines
<h3sp4wn> lphst: maybe you will notice which manufacturer makes it or so
<herzenstern> <hyper_ch>  what does path and to mean
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: and third, read the whole paragraph, not just the first sentence
<Whamazoom> Is it possible to remove the 4 desktops...and just have one, like windows?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: just as it says, guidelines are are guide-lines and not set policy :)
<Whamazoom> nvm, figured it out
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: the rest of the paragraph doesn't give much either... as discussions are not "invective"
<hyper_ch> but then, this should be also argued in offtopic
<Whamazoom> 8-)
<Whamazoom> /who the Sheep
<Whamazoom> damn
<Whamazoom> /who TheSheep
<Whamazoom> wtf.
<Whamazoom> /who Whamazoom
<Whamazoom> /info Whamazoom
<Whamazoom> god I suck with IRC commands
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: TheSheep is all-knowing about xubuntu :) but sometimes hangs a bit too tight to guidelines :)
<TheSheep> Whamazoom: you're one /who away from a kick
<Whamazoom> ahh its /whois....
<Whamazoom> kick me then TheSheep
<TheSheep> please, are you really soo bored? :(
<Whamazoom> no but you are lol for causing all this fuss
* h3sp4wn yawns
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: no reason for being offending
<Whamazoom> hyper_ch: oh I see
<hyper_ch> Whamazoom: TheSheep is just doing his job and keep the channel clean... however I am of the opinion that if there is none asking for help and stuff then it can be used also for offtopic stuff... otherwise it would be dead-boring here
<Whamazoom> hyper_ch: lol very true, a dead IRC is no fun
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'm also tryingto get more people into #xubuntu-offtopic ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, there is only a limited amount of channel that can sanely be opened and I have reachd that already
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: LIES
<hyper_ch> I'm in 12 channels
<Whamazoom> lol
<hyper_ch> on 4 networks
<Whamazoom> I have a cpu monitor for xubuntu and every 1 second my cpu spikes to 70-80% cpu usage....I havent seen anything like this before
<hyper_ch> for me it spikes not that often
<TheSheep> Whamazoom: check the top to see what is it
<hyper_ch> when I switch applicatiosn it spiked up to 100%
<hyper_ch> it spikes for a blink
<Whamazoom> TheSheep: the top?
<TheSheep> Whamazoom: open terminal and type 'top'
<hyper_ch> !top | Whamazoom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> what? top is not in the db?
<h3sp4wn> atop is nice (even nicer if you bother with the kernel patch)
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: or htop
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: not as good as atop
<hyper_ch> what can atop do more?
<Whamazoom> xfce-4 batter -p is using 7-10% cpu usage every second
<Whamazoom> battery*
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: and you already know apt-file ?
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: yes but what is apt-file to do with it ?
<Whamazoom> there we go, the xfce battery monitor was taking a toll on my cpu
<TheSheep> !bugs | Whamazoom
<ubotu> Whamazoom: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: nothing... just wondering if you know that program
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: tells you which processes are responsible for disk / network load
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: hmmm, that's nice
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: apt-file used to be better (now you need -v all the time and the output is more messy)
<h3sp4wn> it used to give a sensible indication of what it was doing
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: are you an equal nerd like TheSheep?
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: you know pstree?
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: yes
<Whamazoom> hmm, no mention of battery monitor using so much cpu% on http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: a version of apt-file that worked like dlocate would be good
<TheSheep> Whamazoom: then add it
<Whamazoom> TheSheep: I am in the process :D
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: what's dlocate?
<h3sp4wn> !info dlocate
<ubotu> dlocate: fast alternative to dpkg -L and dpkg -S. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0.3 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<h3sp4wn> apt-file is too slow (most of the time I know what I want anyway)
<hyper_ch> I just think if you compile something and it needs a file and you don't know in what library it is then apt-file is great
<h3sp4wn> most of the time its in the README or INSTALL or whatever docs
<SD-Jason> hi again folks -- im looking to install some kind of file manager that will let me use sftp -- ive used konqueror in the past on another distro, but i cant seem to find it in synaptic -- can someone point me in the right direction?
<hyper_ch> SD-Jason: konqueror should be in the normal repos...
<hyper_ch> SD-Jason: however konqueror is KDE/QT based and hence not optimized for Xfce/GTK2
<hyper_ch> SD-Jason: however I use it also on my own :)
<hyper_ch> SD-Jason: open a terminal and enter:   sudo aptitude install konqueror
<SD-Jason> thanks hyper_ch
<Whamazoom> alright bug is officially reported :)
<SD-Jason> hyper_ch: do you happen to know the status of pidgin in the repos -- its not there - im more wondering when its comming
<hyper_ch> SD-Jason: I don't know what it is
<h3sp4wn> new name for gaim (apparantly)
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: no clue... I use kopete
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: I only know because I was helping someone compile it for uclibc earlier
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn:  ^^
<h3sp4wn> !info pidgin gutsy
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty
<h3sp4wn> SD-Jason: You could try a backport from debian unstable if you wanted
<SD-Jason> no thanks
<SD-Jason> i'll wait for it to come into the repos
<SD-Jason> :)
<h3sp4wn> 6 months I guess then
<SD-Jason> ok - fair enough
<h3sp4wn> unless it goes into backports (but I don't like using backports they are not well tested)
<SD-Jason> i use it in gentoo on another system, but this system is for a non gentoo user
<h3sp4wn> I still haven't got my xfce looking as good as it did when I was using gentoo + xeffects
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: the only thing I modded on my xfce is adding a background image changer
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: I have loads of stuff changed on mine (compiled 4.4.1 from sid) added some patches to libxcb and cairo and freetype
<h3sp4wn> still not right though
<h3sp4wn> (but alot better than it was)
<hyper_ch> whatever that all is :) do you always speak such techno-language? ^^
<h3sp4wn> well I know - "moin"
<h3sp4wn> is that techno language ?
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: Only at work and online
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: hehehe :)
<hyper_ch> it's late here in CET
<h3sp4wn> 11pm here
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'd say it's getting early :)
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: is your timezone now officially still called GMT or is it now UTC?
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: BST
<h3sp4wn> (summer so GMT+1)
<hyper_ch> ah :)
<hyper_ch> g'night everyone :)
<h3sp4wn> night
<Jester45> hi
<h3sp4wn> hi
<superkirbyartist> Anyone knows of an open source Java Runtime Environment for Firefox?
<Jester45> gnash
<Pumpernickel> That's Flash.
<Jester45> oo
<h3sp4wn> Is blackdown opensource ?
<Jester45> here s\orry
<Pumpernickel> Sun Java is open, now, at least mostly.
<Jester45> yea sun or blackdown
<h3sp4wn> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Pumpernickel> There's also the Apache Harmony project, which is getting into RCs now.
#xubuntu 2007-05-09
<h3sp4wn> Pumpernickel: does apache harmony have a 64 bit plugin ?
<cellofellow> would it be possible to get smbfs mounts to appear on the desktop?
<kalikiana> cellofellow, Why not just make a symlink?
<cellofellow> cause I'm using LinNeighborhood, and I'd just like mounted shares to automagically appear on the desktop, with a one-click unmount too.
<cellofellow> there's got to be a way
<kalikiana> I don't think so. :/
<h3sp4wn> maybe you could get ivman to do it
<cellofellow> mabe
<cellofellow> maybe
<Whamazoom> wow this samba works great!
<Whamazoom> only thing is it takes 20mins to transfer a movie lol
<h3sp4wn> through wireless ?
<Howdy125> Sounds about right.
<Howdy125> I just sent a movie from one computer to another here at home using xchat and it took about 15 min.
<Whamazoom> yea
<Whamazoom> laptop is on wifi
<h3sp4wn> Wireless is slow (how big movie ?)
<Whamazoom> 800mbs
<Howdy125> let me look
<h3sp4wn> I can get about 1.4/MB/s through my wireless (need to change my accesspoint when I can be bothered)
<blahblahx> hey guys
<Howdy125> 697.1 MB
<blahblahx> when i boot up the xubuntu 7.04 livecd ti gives me a blue screen
<blahblahx> after loading
<Devo> hello all
<h3sp4wn> Hello
<Devo> hello
<Devo> do you know how to mount a new HD in xfce
<Devo> my old mount command stopped working ( mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/mp3 )
<Devo> after i upgraded
<h3sp4wn> maybe its changed to sdX
<h3sp4wn> dmesg | less (have a look until you find the drive chances are its sda or sdb or so)
<Devo> ok
<blahblahx> hi
<blahblahx> i have a 1.8ghz pc with an ati card and 128mb or RAM
<blahblahx> after the loading screen, i get stuck with a blue screen that stays there
<blahblahx> and i have tried every boot mode ot no sucess
<blahblahx> can anyone help me?
<Devo> it worked
<Devo> nice
<blahblahx> what should i do?
<Devo> hit alt-f1 at that screen
<Devo> i think its f1
<blahblahx> thats what i should do?
<blahblahx> and then what?
<Devo> try the various F buttons till you see a text screen
<Devo> it should have an error maybe
<Devo> then at least you know where it froze
<blahblahx> ok
<blahblahx> at what point should i do that?
<Devo> when it freezes
<Devo> you'll eventually find the text-based bootup screen
<Devo> the last line is probably what it froze on
<thebillywayne> Hello.  I attempted to install xubuntu today on my office computer, wihch I'm away from right now.  Why is Xubuntu attempting to load GNOME?
<thebillywayne> When I select verbose mode to see my bootup procedure I see that GNOME is trying to load.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop actually stops Gnome.
<h3sp4wn> gdm is not gnome
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: it's not, it's just wrong message
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: they assumed it will only start/stop gnome
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: before there was xubuntu
<thebillywayne> TheSheep, oh I see.  I've tried reconfigured xorg using different drivers (vesa, i810, i730?) but I always get a "screen not found" error.  How can I go about fixing this?  (Remember I'm not at the computer right now.)  :)
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: normally you would just do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: the default settings suggested should work
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: you might also need to insrease so called 'graphic aperture' in you bios settings -- that is the amount of RAM your card takes from the computer
<thebillywayne> TheSheep, yeah 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' didn't work with the default settings.  I'll try your suggestion of increasing the graphic aperture in my BIOS.  Thanks for the tip.  :)
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: one more: Intel graphic cards suck ;)
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: at least under Linux
<TheSheep> although I've heard the support for the recent ones is very good
<thebillywayne> TheSheep, well maybe we can bork it so the company will buy us a new one.  my supervisor was a moron and suggested "hey I can just buy this old dung pile for a couple hundred" not thinking that this dung pile was what we'd have to work with.  Maybe I can find an old nVidia card or something.
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: if that doesn't help, try saving the x log and the output of lspci
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: with that info we might be able to do somethng more
<thebillywayne> TheSheep, I'll do that.
<thebillywayne> Though Ubuntu loaded and ran fine, though it was too heavy on the poor PIII w/ 256 MB of RAM.
<h3sp4wn> Cannot understand why ubuntu would work fine (they use the same X)
<thebillywayne> h3sp4wn, me neither, unless it was an install problem.
<h3sp4wn> thebillywayne: what version did you use ?
<thebillywayne> h3sp4wn, feisty.
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: you can just copy the /etc/xorg.conf file over if you still have it
<thebillywayne> TheSheep, it was wiped when I reformatted to put Xubuntu on.  Haven't really began using the *buntu's on the office computer, as we have a stinking Conexant winmodem and havent' secured a proper dial-up modem yet.
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: you could, if you still have the ubuntu cd, boot the livecd and copy the xorg.conf file from it to the disk
<thebillywayne> TheSheep, that's a really good idea.  I'll try that.
<thebillywayne> TheSheep, I used the alternate to do the install, but I'll give that a shot.
<TheSheep> thebillywayne: I have to sleep now, but if that doesn't work, bring your logs here and either me or someone else will help you
<thebillywayne> TheSheep, will do.  thx for your help.  go get some rest.  :)
<atarinox> can somebody help me change folder priveleges? i need to set a folder to read/write for all groups in the terminal...i think it's 777?
<kalikiana_> atarinox, Just do 'chmod 777 yourfolder' ;)
<atarinox> kalikiana_: thanks
<TheSheep> atarinox: you can also right-click the folder in thunar and select 'properties' then 'permissions'
<atarinox> hmm....trying to follow this step: In a terminal, type: sudo chown <username>:fuse /media/network
<atarinox> (Where <username> is your user account logon name)but....keep getting an error that i need another operand
<atarinox> nm....i got it
<Devo> i think i'll start drinking now
<atarinox> does anybody know how I can change the function of my third mouse button to scroll? is it something in my xorg.conf?
<Jester45>  yes
<Jester45> idk how but its in xorg
<crdlb> atarinox:     Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<crdlb> in the mouse section
<atarinox> crdlb: looks like that's included by default
<crdlb> it is
<atarinox> but my third mouse button won't scroll
<Asauce> Howcome ubuntu recognizes my wireless card, but Xubuntu doesn't?
<atarinox> instead it opens links in new tabs, closes tabs, and minimizes windows
<atarinox> crdlb: maybe this is because im on a thinkpad?
<crdlb> oh
<crdlb> that's what you mean
<crdlb> that's pretty much impossible to set up
<crdlb> I can remember some ways but they're complicated
<atarinox> crdlb: i remember doing it in edgy pretty easily, just cant remember hte option or value
<crdlb> however you can set up the right side of the touchpad to scroll
<atarinox> crdlb: no touchpad...
<crdlb> oh you have a really old thinkpad
<atarinox> yeah i have a T22
<crdlb> my t42 has both
<deniz_ogu1> Hi dear friends. In Xubuntu Feisty, when I drag and drop an item into some other directory it copies it there. How can set it to move the item instead of copying?
<Jester45> i want a T1
<h3sp4wn> I was happy with my 8mb baseband when I had it (years ago)
<crdlb> atarinox: you need a package called tp-scroll
<crdlb> then you have to change your xorg.conf a bit
<hitmanWilly> deniz_ogu1: just hold shift while you click/drag
<deniz_ogu1> hitmanWilly: Thanks but isn't there a way to set it as default as moving without shift+drag?
<hitmanWilly> deniz_ogu1: probably somewhere, not sure how tho
<deniz_ogu1> Thanks dear friend.
* hitmanWilly likes the CLI
<atarinox> crdlb: ok i'll try that if adding Option           EmulateWheel
<atarinox> and Option "EmulateWheelButton"   "2"   doesnt work
<Jester45> guess what.... i just ate a whole bag of Doritos without using my hands, mouth only :) thats skillz
<scot524> stupid question -- what is the best way to handle routine updates, is the there an update notifier like there is in ubuntu or should I just schedule with crontab?
<Jester45> there is a autoupdater
<scot524> jester45: in repos?
<Jester45> you can use cron or synaptic
<h3sp4wn> !info cron-apt
<ubotu> cron-apt: automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.13 (feisty), package size 22 kB, installed size 208 kB
<scot524> h3sp4wn: thxs!
<Jester45> i do like gnomes notifer
<Jester45> aa
<Jester45> synaptic -> settings -> repos -> updates
<Jester45> someone should get a machine and install all the packages
<Jester45> see what that does, and how long the menus are
<h3sp4wn> Jester45: sudo aptitude install -s \!~i
<h3sp4wn> (-s makes it simulate)
<Jester45> i dont wanna do it
<scot524> Thanks guys!
<Jester45> plus if its a simulated how would the menus change
<h3sp4wn> If you do want to do then remove -s
<scot524> Jester45: This is a fresh install ... and wouldn't care if I have to reinstall, want me to try it?
<h3sp4wn> (I was just demonstrating how easy it is)
<Jester45> sure but... do you have the disc space and bandwidth
<Jester45> its a lot of packages
<scot524> Would be kinda cool ... 80gb hdd might not cut it, the bandwidth is pretty good 4mb downstream
<Jester45> 80 isnt good
<scot524> Yep ... actually enjoying this install anyway -- was perfect!
<Jester45> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jester45> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jester45> my sources.list has 24 lines of debs... time to remake it
<Jester45> yea 8 lines
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(TheSheep/#xubuntu) scriptdevil: well, it'
(TheSheep/#xubuntu) scriptdevil: it's best to use whatever you're comfortable with
(scriptdevil/#xubuntu) TheSheep: i like how ubuntu attracts windows users to the brighter part of the computing world though :D
(scriptdevil/#xubuntu) anyway..
(scriptdevil/#xubuntu) adios amigo
(TheSheep/#xubuntu) abd: I can't understand what you mean, repeating it won't help, try describing in al ittle more detail.
(TheSheep/#xubuntu) scriptdevil: good luck
(scriptdevil/#xubuntu) abd: is qt installed?
<scriptdevil> TheSheep: qmake.. that qt version of make.. he says command not found
<abd> sure is installed , but to tell bash where qmake is .....
<TheSheep> abd: are you following some sort of a tutorial?
<abd> I edit /etc/environment/ but it still not working
<abd> yeah ..
<TheSheep> abd: you need to open new terminal for the /etc/environment to start working
<TheSheep> abd: link to that tutorial?
<abd> <TheSheep> but I followed qt instruction (INSTALL FILE)
<TheSheep> abd: what are you compiling?
<abd> test.pro
<TheSheep> nevermind, let's try a different way
<TheSheep> abd: is qt3-dev-tools installed?
<abd> C++ GUI Programming with Qt 4
<abd> By Jasmin Blanchette, Mark Summerfield
<TheSheep> ah, 4
<TheSheep> is qt4-dev-tools installed?
<abd> QT_4.2.3
<TheSheep> try installing the qt3-dev-tools too
<abd> like what , I installed qt-x11 opensource from the official site
<TheSheep> abd: ah, so you intalled your own (non-ubuntu version in some non-standard place?
<TheSheep> abd: so it installed into /usr/local or /opt ?
<abd> no I did ti from trolltech site
<TheSheep> abd: ubuntu provides ready packages with software, prepared for ubuntu
<TheSheep> abd: maybe you should try with these?
<abd> no I install it in /home/abd/qt , & while it installing it take place in /usr/local/Trollecth/Qt-4.2.3./
<abd> & r last ver of Qt ?
<TheSheep>      4.2.3-0ubuntu3 0
<TheSheep> !info  qt4-dev-tools
<ubotu> qt4-dev-tools: Qt 4 development tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.3-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 728 kB, installed size 1876 kB
<TheSheep> abd: looks like pretty recent
<abd> can I find the repository in ubuntu site ????
<TheSheep> abd: http://packages.ubuntu.com, but you can just use the system->synaptic package manager to install the packages
<abd> in synaptic , after update I have not the latest ver :(
<TheSheep> abd: which ubuntu do you use?
<abd> xubuntu edgy
<TheSheep> abd: ok, we can try to make your work
<TheSheep> abd: what did you add to your PATH?
<abd> PATH=usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.3/bin:$PATH  ---> export PATH
<abd> which qt installation creates
<TheSheep> abd: you need an / before that 'usr'
<abd> & /home/abd/qt/bin
<TheSheep>  PATH=/usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.3/bin:$PATH
<abd> I did but I forget itnow only :)
<TheSheep> ok, what happens when you type 'which qmake' ?
<abd> root@abd-desktop:/etc# qmake
<abd> bash: qmake: command not found
<TheSheep> abd: try as normal user
<abd> abd@abd-desktop:/etc$ qmake
<abd> bash: qmake: command not found
<abd> :"(
<TheSheep> ls -l /usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.3/bin/qmake
<TheSheep> abd: maybe consider upgrading to feisty, it has qt 4.2.3 ready and working out of the box
<abd> in lebanon we have poor connection , but I install it in uni ....  .
<TheSheep> abd: what did that last command show?
<abd> I cant install a package for feisty  on edgy
<TheSheep> abd: that ls -l
<abd> bd@abd-desktop:/etc$ ls -l /usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.3/bin/qmake
<abd> ls: /usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.3/bin/qmake: No such file or directory
<abd> I knew that qmake is not in this path , thus I export the second one
<TheSheep> aah, with what command?
<abd> abd@abd-desktop:/etc$ ls -l /home/abd/qt/bin/qmake
<abd> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2316096 2007-05-08 03:37 /home/abd/qt/bin/qmake
<TheSheep> abd: so, when you do 'export PATH=/home/abd/qt/bin:/usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.3/bin:$PATH', it still doesn't work?
<abd> yeah ,  & after nano editing
<TheSheep> abd: what are you editing?
<abd> mark tht yesterday it worked , only I tried if it's known
<abd> the full path
<abd> the two pathes
<TheSheep> abd: I think that for /etc/environment to work, you need to log out and log in back -- but then it will be permanent
<abd> I did it right now before going in IRC :P
<TheSheep> abd: what does that line in your /etc/environment look like exactly? Can you copy and paste here?
<abd> ATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.3/bin/:/home/abd/qt/bin/"
<abd> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<TheSheep> abd: I assume it's 'PATH' ;)
<TheSheep> abd: maybe try without the / at the end :(
<abd> I did :D
<TheSheep> abd: what do you get when you type 'echo $PATH' ?
<abd> root@abd-desktop:/etc# echo $PATH
<abd> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<TheSheep> abd: from normal user :(
<abd> abd@abd-desktop:/etc$ echo $PATH
<abd> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<abd> after removing / @ end
<TheSheep> abd: you did relog?
<abd> I didnt relog ever , before , It close my programs running ???
<TheSheep> abd: unfortunately yes
<abd> ok
<weswh-> will Xubuntu run reasonably on a 400mhz celeron/64 ram? or is it not worth installing?
<TheSheep> weswh-: a little low ram
<TheSheep> weswh-: you don't have any way to get more?
<TheSheep> weswh-: fluxbox or some other minimalistic wm would be better, xfce will run too, but may be a tad slow with all the swapping
<weswh-> i could...it's just a lot of $ for PC66 SODIMMs these days. heh
<weswh-> gotcha.
<abd> <TheSheep> qmake is know by system but I have another error :D thanks
<TheSheep> abd: you need to add the lib directories to /etc/ldconf
<abd> why ?
<TheSheep> abd: becsuse otherwise the system won't be able to find the .so shared libraries you installed
<abd> editing what ?& logout again ?
<TheSheep> no, you don't need to log out this time
<W8TAH> hi folks - someone told me to install a package called qt3 config -- but im not being able to find it in synaptic -- can someone point me in the right direction?
<TheSheep> abd: just add the paths to lib directories at the end of /etc/ld.so.conf
<TheSheep> !info qt3-qtconfig | W8TAH
<ubotu> w8tah: qt3-qtconfig: The Qt3 Configuration Application. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 95 kB, installed size 328 kB
<TheSheep> abd: then run 'ldconfig'
<abd> details abt lib direc
<TheSheep> abd: /usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.3/lib probably
<TheSheep> abd: ah, and ldcache needs to be run as root
<W8TAH> TheSheep, thanks - -I did it through apt-get -- is that correct (im comming from a different distro and trying to get my feet under me still)
<TheSheep> W8TAH: yes, it's fine
<W8TAH> cool -- is that stuff not held in synaptic?
<TheSheep> W8TAH: you can use 'apt-cache search something' to search for something
<W8TAH> kool
<TheSheep> W8TAH: it is in synaptic too -- basically, synaptic uses apt-get itself internally
<W8TAH> ok- - cool -- sorry for all the ??? trying to get oriented
<TheSheep> W8TAH: no need to be sorry, this is a SUPPORT channel
<W8TAH> :)
<W8TAH> that is welcome to hear
<W8TAH> :)
<abd> look I'm thinkig in installing the package ready from ubuntu ?? but how get the repository ??
<TheSheep> abd: I think there is only qt3 for edgy, but I may be wrong
<abd> no I found  qt4 in edgy
<abd> but how get the repos
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<TheSheep> abd: basically, you need to have the 'universe' repository enabled
<TheSheep> abd: then just install the qt4-dev-tools with synaptic
<nixternal> libqt4-core as well (in main)
<TheSheep> nixternal: shoudn't the dev-tools depend on it?
<nixternal> you would think ;)
<TheSheep> haha
<nixternal> ya, it all ties together, so if you grab even qt4-designer it will pull in everything you need
<TheSheep> honestly, one day I will run my own toolkit, just to increase the confusion :)
<TheSheep> I will; take a piece from tcl/tk, qt, gtk, gnome-ui, wx, gnustep and swing
<TheSheep> and depend on them all
<deniz_ogu1> Hi dear friends. I'm trying to edit xorg.conf. I'm in the proper directory: /etc/X11. I can see the xorg.conf file there. But I can open it to edit neither with sudo mousepad xorg.conf nor with sudo vi xorg.conf. Why? What should I do. (By the way, I'm using urxvt terminal emulator because of the known issue that the default terminal crashes x. But it seems to function as a terminal as well.)
<TheSheep> deniz_ogu1: what message are yu getting?
<TheSheep> you
<deniz_ogu1> TheSheep: For mousepad: It opens a blank page. Warns me that I'm root and I should be careful. But the page is totally white blank.
<deniz_ogu1> For vi: A blank page opens in terminal. there's only # signs at the beginnig of the lines but there are no actuel lines.
<TheSheep> deniz_ogu1: try 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<TheSheep> deniz_ogu1: did it show you the right content of that file?
<deniz_ogu1> TheSheep: yes, with cat it outputs the file. But how to edit it?
<hyper_ch> ui, JDK now under GPL 2 :)
<TheSheep> deniz_ogu1: did you try to scroll that file? maybe ito nly has empty beginning?
<deniz_ogu1> TheSheep: I did but wil try again. Which one do you advice vi or mousepad. (I miss my lovely gedit!)
<TheSheep> deniz_ogu1: you can change most settings by doing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<TheSheep> deniz_ogu1: well, if you can use vi, then use it, otherwise use whatever you are comfortable with
<deniz_ogu1> Ok that may solve my problem for now. I'm trying to function my serial mouse! :-)
<deniz_ogu1> But editing problem is something else. Weird. I've done it in Ubuntu once upon a time. I almost know how to do but can't at the moment.
<TheSheep> deniz_ogu1: try with full path: 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf;
<TheSheep> '
<deniz_ogu1> TheSpeep: Is mousepad function in these cases? To edit such files. I want to use the xubuntu defaults at the moment. I don't want to inistall gnome things such as gedit.
<deniz_ogu1> TheSheep: nano. i didn't try it. ok i will try with nano.
<TheSheep> deniz_ogu1: you can use mousepad as well, better to use gksu than sudo then
<deniz_ogu1> is it the same? gksu=? sudo
<TheSheep> deniz_ogu1: gksu is more suited for graphical applications
<deniz_ogu1> TheSheep: Thank you. I took your time.
<TheSheep> deniz_ogu1: I like it :)
<kingwalterii> sometimes when i click the shut down button in xfce, it logs me out, other times it actually shuts down...any thoughts on why?
<TheSheep> kingwalterii: it should display a dialog with several buttons constrolling what to do...
<kingwalterii> it does
<kingwalterii> and i click shut down
<TheSheep> kingwalterii: that's weird. which version? anything specific in your install?
<kingwalterii> it happened in edgy, updated and still happening in feisty
<TheSheep> kingwalterii: is it totally random?
<kingwalterii> i havent figured out the pattern
<kingwalterii> if there is one
<kingwalterii> i think it tends to happen when not plugged in
<kingwalterii> tends to not shut down
<TheSheep> kingwalterii: it's not this? Bug #46571
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46571 in xfce4 "xfce4 doesnt shut down properly" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46571
<kingwalterii> it drops to the gui login
<kingwalterii> and doesnt shut down
<TheSheep> kingwalterii: it looks like  something new then
<TheSheep> kingwalterii: please report a bug
<TheSheep> !bugs | kingwalterii
<ubotu> kingwalterii: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<kingwalterii> hmm, ok. thanks for the help
<TheSheep> thnk you for finding a new bug :)
<TheSheep> kalikiana: \o/
<kalikiana> hi TheSheep :)
<W8TAH> hi again folks -- 2 quick questions for ya -- i would like to add a terminal to my right click menu, and how do i add items to the meuns under applications
<TheSheep> W8TAH: use the menu editor form the settings menu
<W8TAH> cool
<TheSheep> W8TAH: it's only good for adding things though -- all the other ones are included from the autogenerated menus
<W8TAH> is it possible to get things into the categories -- for example - -i just added kino, and id like that to be in the mulitmedia menu
<W8TAH> ooops
<W8TAH> never mind
<W8TAH> i goofed
<TheSheep> just make such a menu and put the icon there
<deniz_ogut> TheSheep: Instead of sudo, gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf worked for me and I managed to edit the file and I can use my serial mouse at the moment. Thanks again. (But I still have a feeling that there's something weird with all these terminal-editor relations. In usuntu this was not the case as far as I can remember. I7m not sure to start a discussion in somewhere such as launcpad bugzilla or not. If you say that everything is normal; a relatively n
<TheSheep> deniz_ogut: well, I don't know where to start checking things in your case
<TheSheep> deniz_ogut: glad to hear you managed to work around it somehow
<deniz_ogut> maybe my hardware (a low end machine) but configurations are the defaults.
<deniz_ogut> thank you again. :-)
* Boje ist away (Schnen Tag - auf Wiedersehen!)
<q-t> Hey I downloaded xubuntu, and it was a rar file, not iso. I am to just extract the rar file and burn what is in it onto a disk?? like a data cd/dvd or do I have to make it an ISO or something??
* mode/#xubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@ip72-221-66-193.ri.ri.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#xubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<W8TAH> how do i "un-modprobe" a module
<Merchelo> remmod?
<W8TAH> thanks
<hyper_ch> modeprobe -r
<crdlb> it's rmmod and modprobe -r lol
<crdlb> but I think modprobe -r is better
<hyper_ch> crdlb: dunno... I just man'ed modprobe and it stated modprobe -r
<shawn34> Does anyone know of a Dreamcast emulator for linux?
<hyper_ch> what's dreamcast?
<h3sp4wn> sega games console
<h3sp4wn> more interesting would be if someone knows how to build a dreamcast ethernet adapter
<abd> while installing using apt-get --> failed , so which command can continue installing ?
<Merchelo> try using aptitude instead, or synaptic
<h3sp4wn> abd: is this during installation ?
<hyper_ch> abd: what error message?
<abd> using apt-get
<h3sp4wn> you are not being clear
<abd>  http://lb.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main libqt4-dev 4.2.0-1ubuntu6 [4186kB] 
<abd> Fetched 24.5MB in 1h43m14s (3950B/s)
<abd> Failed to fetch http://lb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-dfsg-5.0/libmysqlclient15-dev_5.0.24a-9ubuntu2_i386.deb  Connection timed out [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<abd> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<abd> the connection is slow in lebanon , it failed to download it , i need to continue not restart , how
<cjae_> hello
<cjae_> anyone else have problems with deluge crashing on exit?
<cjae_> is deluge written in python
<cjae_> using 7.04 and python keeps using 101% cpu
<cjae_> not to be rude but is anyone awake here?
<BFTD> nope
<cjae_> BFTD, is that to me?
<BFTD> I think so, I was asleep so I missed something
<BFTD> I heard about the 101% thing, is it while the program is running, using python?
<cjae_> May I ask my questions here?
<q-t> I`ve installed xubuntu on a laptop, but the wireless network card isnt working...where can I get the drivers?
<BFTD> most certainly
<cjae_> BFTD, I assume it runs on python cause when I try to close it the app freezes and my process shows 101% cpu usage
<BFTD> what kind of card is it? run "lspci" in terminal
<q-t> BFTD: me?
<BFTD> q-t yes
<q-t> BFTD: I`ll check. I have to restart...brb
<cjae_> so I kill it and all seems to be well I don't know if something else is causing the problem? like another app
<cjae_> BFTD, are u there?
<BFTD> yes
<BFTD> what version of python?
<Merchelo> ~wifi
<Merchelo> !wifi | q-t
<ubotu> q-t: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<q-t> BFTD: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<cjae_> BFTD, ython gtk2 2.10.4
<cjae_> sorry python
<W8TAH> hi folks -
<W8TAH> im working through the following howto as per the wiki
<W8TAH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<W8TAH> to install my broadcom wireless card
<W8TAH> im down to were it had me instal the wireless-manager-gnome -- how do i get that to show up in xfc?
<q-t> It suddenly worked:P haha
<q-t> well, all hail ubuntu:D
<cjae_> BFTD, it xubuntu 7.04 with all updates installed
<j1mc> W8TAH: try typing "nm-applet" from the command line.
<j1mc> W8TAH: don't use the quotes, though.  :)
<W8TAH> ok
<W8TAH> AHHHH
<W8TAH> kool
<hyper_ch> BFTD: is it more efficient to have multiple swap partitions among different drives or have one large swap?
<cjae_> BFTD, I think I had to install something before I enabled the repositories and used the disc to install python via apt-get and then I got updated a few days ago
<BFTD> gbet python 2.5
<cjae_> BFTD,  what?
<BFTD> sudo aptitude install python 2.5
<BFTD> !python 2.5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python 2.5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> !info python 2.5
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<j1mc> W8TAH: =)  it works really well in xubuntu.  if you close your terminal, nm-applet will also appear to close, but will appear the next time you reboot.
<cjae_> BFTD, why is my system not updating to this?
<cjae_> !info python 2.5
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<BFTD> cjae_ you want to keep python 2.4 because a lot of programs need it
<BFTD> that's why it won't update it
<cjae_> BFTD, so will 2.5 break them or will it install beside it?
<cjae_> BFTD, how do I tell what version of python I have?
<cjae_> btw this was a fresh install of feisty
<crimsun> cjae_: readlink /usr/bin/python
<cjae_> Couldn't find package "2.5", and more than 40
<cjae_> readlink /usr/bin/python
<crimsun> hmm?
<cjae_> python2.5
<crimsun> yes, that's python 2.5.  It's the default version in feisty.
<crimsun> what are you looking for anyhow?
<cjae_> look like that is what it was already
<cjae_> keeps maxing out cpu
<cjae_> I try to close deluge and it freezes and I check process manager and python is at 101% or higher
<Jester45> my xorg was 121 before... xfce cpu plugin said other wise
<cjae_> as soon as I kill it deluge closes and system runs fine
<|Slurpee|> So I am trying to install xubuntu 7.04 on an old compaq prosignia desktop.
<|Slurpee|> i can get to the xubuntu boot screen but once I select any opions I recieve "loading isolinux: disk error 58, AX = 4288, drive 9f"
<hyper_ch> Jester45: is it more efficient to have multiple swap partitions among different drives or have one large swap?
<cjae_> crimsun, hello
<|Slurpee|> then I only have option "I/O error, error reading boot cd." "reboot?"
<|Slurpee|> i tried new cd-r media.  i can boot into other livecds such as knoppix.  i currently have debian installed on the desktop's hard drive using grub.
<|Slurpee|> any ideas ?
<scur> tried the cd on another machine?
<|Slurpee|> yes
<Jester45> hyper_ch: umm, idk for linux becuase its smarter but in windows one swap on the fastest drive, becuase windows only uses one swap and will pick the fastest but the others are wasted
<|Slurpee|> i also drive 2 other cd-rom drives
<crimsun> cjae_: yes?
<hyper_ch> Jester45: idk?
<scur> drive? so you've got 3 cdroms in the machine?
<Jester45> hyper_ch: i would say for linux to use 1 swap also
<Jester45> hyper_ch: i dont know a.k.a. idk
<ciro314> my Applications >> System >> Network >> hosts. is empty what should i do?
<|Slurpee|> i swapped out the cd-rom drives
<hyper_ch> Jester45: ah :) well, I was thinking if you have swap on different drives and you read something from one drive... then the computer could still write to the swap partitions on the other drives... so I thought it might be more efficient
<Jester45> hyper_ch: can you copy files faster across  one drive or two at the same time
<Jester45> hyper_ch: ok, how are your drives layed out, the partitions
<cjae_> crimsun, did you see my problem
<hyper_ch> Jester45: so far one big swap partition
<Jester45> hyper_ch: if one drive is for system and the other is for /home then put the swap on the /home drive because that should be less active
<hyper_ch> Jester45: http://phpfi.com/233087
<hyper_ch> root and home are on the same drive.. as is SWAP
<scur> |Slurpee|, you've done everything i'd try (but I'm not an expert) :) you could always try netinstalling from debian (i've not done that with ubuntu though, only debian a few years back)
<crimsun> cjae_: no, I'm fairly busy ATM.  I'll read backscrool ASAP.
<crimsun> backscroll, even
<crimsun> cjae_: are you using the newest version of deluge (not in the official Ubuntu repository)?
<cjae_> I installed with apt-get
<hyper_ch> |Slurpee|: did you also try the alternate install cd?
<crimsun> cjae_: that's the old version that has known issues.
<crimsun> cjae_: I recommend that you purge that package and use the version distributed on its web site.
<cjae_> crimsun, where do you suggest I dl it from?
<crimsun> cjae_: from the web site of deluge-torrent.
<|Slurpee|> hyper what do u mean by alternate
<|Slurpee|> i am able to boot into knoppix livecd with no problems.  if that is what you mean.
<blahblahx> i have a ibm thinkpad with a 1.8ghz processor and 128mb or RAM and an ati card
<cjae_> crimsun, I believe I installed that one before I did the fresh install
<blahblahx> and when i boot into xubuntu 7.04 it gives me a blue screen after loading
<blahblahx> with a cursor
<blahblahx> i have tried every mode
<blahblahx> and it still happens
<cjae_> crimsun, and it would not even cache the dl's maybe it was not the offical site
<blahblahx> does anyone have a solution for me?
<hyper_ch> |Slurpee|: you are trying to install ubuntu feisty, right?
* hyper_ch wonders why notebooks are always equipped with so little ram...
<|Slurpee|> xubuntu, yes
<|Slurpee|> i ran it on other machines no problem
<|Slurpee|> just this compaq is being werid
<hyper_ch> well, the installation is normally better from the alternate cd... not from the desktop one
<|Slurpee|> how is it normally better?
<|Slurpee|> why doesnt everyone just used the alternate cd ?
<cjae_> alternate cd is way better
<blahblahx> how about me :(
<hyper_ch> |Slurpee|: it's less prone to failure
<blahblahx> wait is there an xubuntu alternate cd
<blahblahx> or just an ubuntu one
<hyper_ch> blahblahx: what did you do?
<hyper_ch> there are alternate cds to ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu
<blahblahx> where can i get them
<hyper_ch> as well as desktop ones
<blahblahx> link please for the xubuntu one
<hyper_ch> blahblahx: from the same place you got the desktop one... just scroll a bit further down until yuo see "Alternate"
<blahblahx> oh my problem is this: i have a ibm thinkpad with a 1.8ghz processor and 128mb or RAM and an ati card and when i boot into xubuntu 7.04 it gives me a blue screen after loading
<blahblahx> and ive tried every mode
<hyper_ch> blahblahx: have you installed feisty already?
<blahblahx> no
<cjae_> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/xubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<blahblahx> off the livecd
<ciro314> hello. could anybody help me, please? Applications >> System >> Network >> hosts. is empty what should i do?
<|Slurpee|> cjae, any faster servers ? ;/
<hyper_ch> blahblahx: well, ATI is always troublesome... if you are sure you want to install xubuntu feisty, download the alternate install ced
<blahblahx> ok
<hyper_ch> |Slurpee|: got bittorrent?
<cjae_> does anyone have the address for the official deluge p2p client
<hyper_ch> |Slurpee|: or what country are you from?
<q-t> hey, doesnt openoffice work in xfce??
<hyper_ch> q-t: sure it works
<ciro314> cjae_: i prefer transmission bittorrent client. its tiny too
<q-t> its all screwy at the toolbar when i start it
<hyper_ch> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/alternate/
<q-t> doesnt look like it works...
<blahblahx> yeah transmission is the best
<hyper_ch> q-t: it works for me
<cjae_> |Slurpee|, sorry don't know what I used
<q-t> hmmm
<hyper_ch> q-t: what does not work?
<q-t> hyper_ch: the graphics all screwy at the top of the window....
<cjae_> |Slurpee|, for some reason the color doesnt change when you send to me
<hyper_ch> q-t: you mean you have no buttons and only plain-text?
<|Slurpee|> usa
<cjae_> does anyone have the address for the official deluge p2p client
<TheSheep> q-t: there was someone with identical problem already
<hyper_ch> |Slurpee|: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/7.04/release/xubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<TheSheep> q-t: she was using an intel graphics card
<crimsun> cjae_: did you seriously just want to be lazy?  http://deluge-torrent.org/
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well the problem I had with re-isntall was that no theme-pack was auto-installed... but I don't know if q-t has the same issue
<crimsun> that's literally a two-second Google search.
<cjae_> crimsun, sorry I was just typing it wrong
<q-t> TheSheep: Ok, I think thats whats my problem
<cjae_> crimsun, got jumped night before last and kicked in the head a lot so my motor skills (typing) and vision are not to great
<q-t> TheSheep: I was told that the graphics card on the laptop im using is ATI, but it seems like its Intel
<q-t> TheSheep: Is there a solution?
<cliebow> cjae_, you ok?
<cjae_> sort of just asking for a liitle patients
<cjae_> opps little
<TheSheep> q-t: I think that reducing the color depth helped temporarily in that particular case, although it's a hrdly an acceptable solution
<godless> !info beryl-plugins-unsupported
<ubotu> beryl-plugins-unsupported: Collection of extra plugins for Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 248 kB
<cjae_> hospital released so should be
<q-t> TheSheep: I`ll see what I can do. I have to take care of something else right now
<godless> how do I find the contents of that package?
<q-t> thnx for the help ;)
<cliebow> cjae_, where  was this?
<cjae_> crimsun, I think this is the one I dl'ed before and would not cache dl's and various other things
<cjae_> cliebow, in my driveway
<cliebow> in philly?
<cjae_> way up in Canada
<cliebow> good grief...
<cjae_> yeah guy thought I stole his motor bike or something but I think they found out who really did it
<cjae_> thanks for asking though
<cjae_> the guy apparently has a record of this type of thing
<cliebow> i live in Maine..havcnt locked the door for years..some sort of morbid curiousity..
<cjae_> It happened in a town off 700 ppl and I never have locked my door before now either
<hyper_ch> what's the default gnome irc client?
<cjae_> sorry "of"
<cliebow> left my camp for four months..when  i got back i knew someone had been in..cause there was a gallon of new milk oj and a dozen eggs put in the fridge that day
<cjae_> guess that further proves the whole assuming thing
<cjae_> cliebow, At least u got something from it
<cliebow> someone'd gathered i was coming home anad picked me upo a few things..island living you see
<cjae_> cliebow, very strange though
<cliebow> well..ive only had xubuntu a couple days..but if i can help ..holler
<cjae_> anyone else here had luck with http://download.deluge-torrent.org/ubuntu/feisty/
<cjae_> cliebow, thanks
<nopcode> hey
<nopcode> i've tried to follow the installation isntructions for the nvidia driver
<nopcode> but now X doesnt come up at boot
<nopcode> it says "failed to load module nvidia"
<nopcode> and "modprobe nvidia" says "error running install command for nvidia"
<hyper_ch> nopcode: what nvidia card, what os, what instructions?
<nopcode> 8800
<nopcode> i found them on some page, dunno
<nopcode> some wiki
<hyper_ch> and what os?
<nopcode> uh, xubuntu
<nopcode> with the 2.6.22 kernel
<hyper_ch> so it's feisty
<nopcode> no actually i installed the previous version
<nopcode> but i installed the kernel package from feisty
<nopcode> to try and fix a network card issue
<hyper_ch> why not upgrade?
<nopcode> how?
<hyper_ch> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nopcode> so i should browse that with lynx now?
<nopcode> hmm my sources.list has "feisty" all over the place
<nopcode> and i did a dist-upgrade but it didnt download much
<Pumpernickel> `cat /etc/issue` will show what release you're on.
<nopcode> "ubuntu 7.04"
<nopcode> would that be feisty?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<nopcode> oh, ok sorry then
<hyper_ch> Do you have:  Applicatiosn --> System --> Restricted Drivers Manager?
<nopcode> hyper_ch: i dont have X at the moment
<Pumpernickel> The kernel you have is the one slated to be in Gutsy.
<nopcode> Pumpernickel: ah right gutsy was the new version - i confused them
<Pumpernickel> (Whcih is horribly unstable at the moment.)
<nopcode> hyper_ch: but i followed the instructions about disabling the "nv" module
<nopcode> hyper_ch: if thats what you're referring to
<nopcode> Pumpernickel: so should i remove the 2.6.22 kernel as well?
<hyper_ch> nopcode: you should be able to install from a gui... you shouldn't need to follow any wiki
<nopcode> i mean, it didnt solve my issues anyways
<nopcode> hyper_ch: i thought installing the nvidia driver always needed manual work..
<hyper_ch> not in feisty anymore
<nopcode> ok so... is the 2.6.22 kernel from gutsy the source of my problem?
<nopcode> it probably didnt get the proper modules for that?
<hyper_ch> nopcode: dunno... I don't play with out-of-release kernels
<nopcode> ok so i'll uninstall that
<nopcode> brb
<nopcode> didnt work..
<hyper_ch> nopcode: you removed the gutsy kernel and rebooted?
<nopcode> hyper_ch: no
<nopcode> apt-get didnt remove the kenrnel
<nopcode> "pre-removal script returned error status 9"
<nopcode> it says something about "error setting debconf flags..."
<hyper_ch> nopcode: well boot into the old kernel
<hyper_ch> then you should be able to remove the gutsy one
<nopcode> ok
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 248/897GB, RAM: 996/1010MB, 137 proc's, 5.47h up
<hyper_ch> .20-15 is the current one
#xubuntu 2007-05-10
<nopcode> ok it worked
<nopcode> but booting into the 2.2.20 kernel didnt start the X server either
<hyper_ch> Do you have:  Applicatiosn --> System --> Restricted Drivers Manager?
<hyper_ch> 2.6.20
<hyper_ch> execute startx
<nopcode> i dont have X
<nopcode> it doenst start
<hyper_ch> what error?
<nopcode> can load module nvidia
<nopcode> ah
<nopcode> now it says it cant find the module file
<nopcode> in /usr/lib/module
<hyper_ch> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-conf
<nopcode> doesnt work
<nopcode> but i think i need to reinstall the nvidia module
<hyper_ch> reconfigure your xserver... then you can boot into x and then you can install the restricted drivers
<hyper_ch> what didn't work?
<nopcode> that sudo line
<hyper_ch> what error?
<nopcode> now i'm reinstalling the nvidia modules
<nopcode> wait
<hyper_ch> you see, a comment "didn't work" doesn't help much
<nopcode> i know but i'm trying to reinstall the nvidia module
<nopcode> because it didnt exist
<hyper_ch> why not using vesa
<nopcode> ok now it talked about nvidia api mismatch
<nopcode> between x-server and kernel-module
<nopcode> when doing "startx"
<hyper_ch> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-conf
<nopcode> "xorg-conf is not installed"
<hyper_ch> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<nopcode> same
<hyper_ch> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hyper_ch> damn, what was it again :)
<nopcode> and then?
<nopcode> it worked
<nopcode> what now
<nopcode> its asking me what driver to use
<hyper_ch> go throught the menus
<hyper_ch> is nvidia there?
<hyper_ch> or nv?
<hyper_ch> use nv
<hyper_ch> or vesa
<nopcode> WTF is it asking me!!
<nopcode> i dont want that
<nopcode> i can change the driver myself
<hyper_ch> then go ahead
<nopcode> ok X is running now
<nopcode> what now?
<hyper_ch>  Applicatiosn --> System --> Restricted Drivers Manager?
<nopcode> ok i enabled it
<nopcode> now?
<hyper_ch> reboot
<hyper_ch> (or restart xserver)
<Merchelo> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jester45> its better to restart gdm
<nopcode> ok re
<nopcode> i rebooted
<nopcode> the x server says the api version doesnt match
<nopcode> between the X and the kernel module
<hyper_ch> no clue
<Jester45> ooo
<Jester45> thats not good, what did you install
<nopcode> i just followed the instructions :/
<hyper_ch> he had gutsy kernel
<hyper_ch> and followed some instructions from some wiki
<nopcode> well it looked like semi-official
<nopcode> well anyways
<Atan_fx> hi, Espaol,
<nopcode> which packages are relevant?
<hyper_ch> !es | Atan_fx
<nopcode> i'll try to remove and reinstall them
<ubotu> Atan_fx: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nopcode> nvidia-glx for one, what else?
<Atan_fx> ok thanks
<kalikiana> !de | kalikiana
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: #xubuntu-de
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, I know. I just wanted to try that command because I saw it for the first time. :D
<kalikiana> So there is no #xubuntu-es?
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: try to enter that channel and you'll see
<Jester45> there is
<nopcode> re
<nopcode> so, any ideas? :(
<kalikiana> Someone should tell ubotu about #xubuntu-es, else it's confusing.
<Jester45> or...not
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: tell seveas
<nopcode> so
<nopcode> if i have nvidia-glx
<nopcode> and nvidia-kernel-common
<nopcode> shouldnt those two be compatible?
<nopcode> i've only got voltaile/nvidia_new.o
<nopcode> as kernel module
<nopcode> hyper_ch: i got it to work with "envy"
<friarjac1> I'm a newbie trying to install Xubuntu, and I need help.
<cliebow>  ?
<friarjac1> install appears to be hung up installing "anthy" at 65%.  I read in the forums that "anthy" is not necessary.  And gave a way to switch to the console, enter the "ps" command, use the process id that ps give & kill it.  I did all that, but I do not see a process id.  The text is longer than my screen length, so I miss the top  part.  Is it up there, or do I just not know what I'm looking for and it's right in front of me?
<W8TAH> hi folks -- i need a suggestion -- ive been playing with kino and pitivi for video editing -- i can capture easilly with kino, but i need to find a good editor - -specifically, i need to add text and graphics to the video, as well as put in transitions - any suggestions?
<|Slurpee|> anyone still here from my odd issue earlier ?
<|Slurpee|> the alternate cd got me further into the installation
<|Slurpee|> now I am getting odd errors while installing the base system
<|Slurpee|> saying it cant find specific files
<|Slurpee|> i am an idiot
<|Slurpee|> stupid http request did not download entire file.
* Ry-Fi sighs
<Ry-Fi> why are all the new distros made so you *have* to load the live cd first before u can install
<crimsun> well, you can use the alternate installer image.  It's text-based and just an installer.
<Ry-Fi> bleh, so i have to reburn another iso
<Ry-Fi> i think im running out of disks
<BFTD> I can send you some
<Ry-Fi> well the system only as 128mb of ram, kubuntu should run on that right?
<crimsun> Well, if your machine(s) is(are) capable of netboot/PXE, then do that...
<Ry-Fi> *after* its installed
<crimsun> Kubuntu will be tight on 128 MB.  Even Xubuntu will be.  Try Damn Small Linux or something.
<Ry-Fi> haha this computer doesnt even have an ethernet port
<Ry-Fi> hrm
<Ry-Fi> ive never done a network install before
<Ry-Fi> is it done easily? i can install a PCI nic really quick
<BFTD> they're intense
<Ry-Fi> crowe O_o
<Ry-Fi> hahahah
<BFTD> what?
<Ry-Fi> thats random why arnt u in #cnerdc
<BFTD> I was caught
<Ry-Fi> oh u still banned>
<BFTD> they found the "photo shopped" pci
<BFTD> pic*
<Ry-Fi> of Ash>
<Ry-Fi> ?**
<BFTD> of me
<Ry-Fi> which picture is this?
<BFTD> the one you didn't see
<Ry-Fi> ok so how does a network install go?
<Ry-Fi> cause i did just delete the iso
<BFTD> get the alt cd
<BFTD> use that
<Ry-Fi> rgr
<Ry-Fi> downloading
<Ry-Fi> see
<Ry-Fi> the ironic part is
<Ry-Fi> windows installed just fine
<Ry-Fi> but linux?
<Ry-Fi> NO
<Ry-Fi> such a pain in the assssssss
<BFTD> wow, people don't like you already
<Ry-Fi> all im saying is windows made it a lot more convienient
<BFTD> windows was you child
<odat> hi everyone anyone know why gnomebaker would have trouble reading track data when burning
<Ry-Fi> odat have u tried installing windows>
<Ry-Fi> ?*
<Ry-Fi> jk
<nekomancer> hello room!
<nekomancer> i am currently installing 7.04 on a old p3 computer
<nekomancer> and was wondering if there was a file system that would be bettersuited, speed wise, for this pc
<cliebow> sounds like you are cramped for memory and cpu..not much you can do tot improvr
<nekomancer> yes.  256 mb Ram, (+64 mb video card ram) and 700mhz processor
<nekomancer> so it's more cramped for cpu than ram i guess
<nekomancer> it's just a pc for a music player and little sister surfing the net/word processing, so it should be fine.  but any tiny improvement would be nice
<Jester45> i use use ext3 its simpler and you will not gain that much performance over others for what it might be doing
<nekomancer> that tis what i figured would be said.
<nekomancer> but nothing lost in the asking
<nekomancer> Jester45, you're in here a lot
<Jester45> nekomancer: you might want to make 2 partitions, 1 at / for system files and 1 at /home for user stuff. its a lot safer if the system messes up then your sis will not loose her stuff
<Jester45> yea i am
<Jester45> nekomancer: the / should be fine at 10g or less. how big is the drive?
<nekomancer> Jester45, i'm well aware of that, but thanks!  one for music files, one for home, one for the rest of the stuff
<nekomancer> 19 gigs
<pimp^air> hi
<pimp^air> i'm looking for something like ms acces for gnome which is not openoffice
<Jester45> nekomancer: i would do under 500mb swap but thats just me
<pimp^air> but don't know what to google for?
<nekomancer> 6 music 8 root 7 home
<pimp^air> is there something like a gnome database-application?
<pimp^air> oder some gtk-based app
<pimp^air> :)
<nekomancer> swap is set at 300 megs
<Jester45> pimp^air: try php maybe, or google for linux spreedsheet datavase
<pimp^air> php:)
<Jester45> nekomancer: ok, if you want you can make the / partition a reisner fs, i think its faster but i dont know the stats on it
<pimp^air> all i need it for is some customer invoice stuff of the most simple kind
<nekomancer> Jester45, riser is only faster on a fast cpu
<Jester45> pimp^air: search google for a linux database program
<pimp^air> most things listed there are databases containing linux programm
<nekomancer> Jester45, and only if you are using small files.  it's good for mp3 playback, mail servers, and the like.  it's cpu intecive
<pimp^air> s
<pimp^air> :)
<pimp^air> and lots of oracle related stuff
<Jester45> nekomancer: ok, i didnt quite know its faster for me, there is somthing like xfs wich is good but i dont know the name
<nekomancer> pimp^air, why don't you like the open office stuff?
<pimp^air> because it doesn't work on my fresh xubuntu install
<Jester45> nekomancer: yea, the system part "/" is mostly small files if the bigger files are on a 2nd partition
<nekomancer> Jester45, it's called XFS.  i did my googling and decided to check here prior to installing
<pimp^air> i tried it out, the forms assistant for example doesnt work
<pimp^air> i tried java5 and java6
<pimp^air> no luck
<nekomancer> Jester45, riser also takes long to mount
<Jester45> nekomancer: well you know about as much as me...but you can remember the name
<nekomancer> pimp^air, how did you install open office?
<Jester45> well... i will be right back my fluxbox is done complieing
<pimp^air> aptitude install openoffice.org
<pimp^air> y?
<nekomancer> did you run as root?
<nekomancer> with sudo
<nekomancer> and did you update first also?  (sudo aptitude update)
<pimp^air> of course
<pimp^air> still the wizard won't open
<nekomancer> pimp^air, it works on my computer...  i'd try reinstalling it...
<pimp^air> openoffice.org?
<pimp^air> k, i'll do that
<nekomancer> sudo aptitdue purge openoffice.org
<nekomancer> you know the drill :P
<Jester45> if you want i would apt-get clean to remove the downloaded debs
<nekomancer> yes, that could help
<Jester45> before reinstalled or your installed in same thing
<pimp^air> openoffice.org is a meta-package
<pimp^air> so it removed 0 bytes
<pimp^air> :)
<nekomancer> although unlikely, you may have gotten a bad or corrupted download
<pimp^air> maybe i installed it using apt-get
<Jester45> yea, but meta packages have other packages linked to them so when iyou isntalled that meta package it installed others
<nekomancer> yes
<nekomancer> but removing it may not have worked in that fashon
<pimp^air> yes, it depends on them, but they don't depend on it
<Jester45> pimp^air: did you apt-get clean openoffice.org? or just 'apt-get clean'
<nekomancer> i don't know the pieces to open office, sorry
<nekomancer> it's just apt-get clean
<nekomancer> clears the entire cache
<Jester45> i wasnt sure if you could add a package name to clean,
<Jester45> ok... brb again i tihnk it should work now
<pimp^air> no, did clean
<pimp^air> nekomancer: which version of java are you using?
<nekomancer> good question
<pimp^air> hjehe
<nekomancer> how can i find out? java -v tossed an unreconsied option at me
<nekomancer> java makes me unhappy... long live python
<Jester45> java is fun
<nekomancer> Jester45, have you even tried python?
<pimp^air> java -version
<Jester45> yea
<nekomancer> java version "1.6.0"
<nekomancer> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<nekomancer> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode, sharing)
<nekomancer> Jester45, and you still find java fun?!  i fail to understand... it's slower, harder to read/write, and dosen't run as smoothly
* kalikiana nodds heavily at nekomancer.
<Jester45> i dont like most python apps
<pimp^air> python ftw
<pimp^air> :)
<nekomancer> Jester45, so you are simply a user.
<Jester45> yea
* kalikiana gives Jester45 an 'h'.
<nekomancer> Jester45, the reason for that seems to be advertising...   many people think java is some sort of standard or something...
<pimp^air> ok, doing a reinstall of openoffice
<pimp^air> after purging everything beginning with openoffive
<pimp^air> in its name
<nekomancer> Jester45, but you should know things like the beloved YouTube are writen in python
<Jester45> idk what is standard
<Jester45> i hate youtube
<pimp^air> 90MB download
<nekomancer> Jester45, and python is what was the suggest language for Ubuntu entries into the Summer Of Code
<pimp^air> yeah.... but if queen mum gets raped you can be sure it'll be posted to youtube in no time
* kalikiana would like YoutTube if it was not using Flash excessively.
<Jester45> videos are crappy
<pimp^air> and yes, i know she's dead
<pimp^air> :)
<pimp^air> why isnt there python flash?
<pimp^air> phlash
<pimp^air> :)
* nekomancer agrees with kalikiana, but it's more of a would like more... i can handle some Flash.
<nekomancer> good one pimp^air.
* nekomancer ponders if kalikiana has ever taken a look at ruby...
<Jester45> i like bash over html :) but thats not hard
<pimp^air> i wrote couple of htmls using bash and echo
<pimp^air> .)
<pimp^air> cgi ftw
<pimp^air> no look after a reinstall
<nekomancer> html isn't a language.  Well, real language... it simply displays stuff, Jester45
<Jester45> my flux doesnt wanna work
<Jester45> i dont care
<nekomancer> building from source sometimes does that
<Jester45> i didnt say anything about a language
<nekomancer> if you want to do everything from source, then i suggest gentoo...
<kalikiana> nekomancer, I tried the tutorial on ruby's website. I find it unfamiliar but maybe not bad. I didn't look at it further so far.
<nekomancer> or sabayon
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> sabayon is pretty cool
<Jester45> only good ting from gentoo, besides the gentoo wiki
<Jester45> i wish i could of got my dual heads working
<Jester45> then i would have a dedicated irssi screen
* Jester45 wonders where is F1-12 buttons are
* kalikiana points Jester45 to his keyboard.
<nekomancer> kalikiana, i agree that it feels too unfamiliar... esp for something they tote as 'natural''.  but many people swear by it, and it has a similar reputation to python so i was wondering
<Jester45> i got bored one day with a dremal and carved a keyboard holder in my desk
<pimp^air> see... openoffice just doesn't work
<pimp^air> do you have openoffice.org-gcj installed?
<Jester45> so the board is level with desk, and well the F buttons made it to big so i removed them also
<Jester45> brb last time
<nekomancer> sorry, pimp^air, i just installed it with aptitude along with quite a few other things.  i'm using 6.10 tho, thinking about it.  That may be the differance
<pimp^air> well, might be
<nekomancer> i doubt they would have allowed oo to become broken tho
<nekomancer> that would be sad
<kalikiana> nekomancer, The 'rails' is pretty popular with some webdesigners indeed. I am happy with python, c and php for everything I need currently, speaking of coding. I suppose future will show if ruby can compete with python.
<kalikiana> I'm especially not sure yet if ruby is good for non-web projects.
<pimp^air> wow
<pimp^air> installing the free crap version of java did the trink
<pimp^air> trick
<kalikiana> pimp^air, What is 'the free crap version'?
<pimp^air> gij-thingy
<pimp^air> however at the last step of the wizard i can only select cancel
<kalikiana> Ah, ok.
<pimp^air> which i read in other bugreports too
<kalikiana> I tried some free implementations three weeks ago or so, but I wasn't really pleased with it.
<kalikiana> For example one had no security certificate support at all.
<kalikiana> Another had a lack of some GUI elements.
<pimp^air> some things in ubuntu are just b0rken
<pimp^air> i go to bed, n8
<BFTD> !!
<BFTD> wow...
<nekomancer> BFTD, what?
<BFTD> oh I found a naturally Linux compatible Media Player
<nekomancer> BFTD, which one?
<BFTD> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855609003
<Jester45> many are compatible
<Jester45> a lot of cheap ones are because all they are are usb thumb drives with a processor and firmware
<Jester45> all though that one looks nice
<Jester45> does it have sd expansion?
<BFTD> Jester45 not that I can see
<Jester45> does anyone know if you can umm compond if statements?
<Jester45> like
<Jester45> if [ "foo" = "bar" ]  then if [ "foo2" = "bar2" ]  then run blah else run blah2
<Jester45> so that if the first if is true then the 2nd will check if its true
<squirrelpimp> Jester45: in bash?
<Jester45> see the problem is im tring to run 1 command at the end of a script but that command needs a few varables
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> or... use if inside a command
<squirrelpimp> if [ "a" == "b"] ; then if [ "c" == "b" ] ; then command; fi; fi
<squirrelpimp> should work
<Jester45> what if i branch that off again to
<Jester45> if [ "a" == "b"] ; then if [ "c" == "b" ] ; then command; else if [ "d" = "e"] ; then; fi; fi; fi
<nekomancer> Jester45, it should be fine.  use it all the time in other languages... never writen a complex bash script tho
<Jester45> hehe
<Jester45> i will paste what i have of the script
<nekomancer> no
<Jester45> not here
<nekomancer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jester45> paste bin
<Jester45> yea i know
<nekomancer> yep
<nekomancer> sorry
<nekomancer> you spend enough time here to know that
<Jester45> http://pastebin.ca/480152
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> plus chanserv whould kick me
<Jester45> at the first section i just ask questions about what you want the output to be
<Jester45> but im not sure how to get the command to be written
<Jester45> the part at the bottom is the base of the command with sections of it needing to be changed depending on the variables
<nekomancer> should add HD-DVD encryption support : P
<Jester45> nobody i know has hd dvd
<Jester45> its manly for my friends
<Jester45> i have my own script for me for my settings
<Jester45> i told them to try linux and helped them set it up and things like that
<Jester45> now some want to do multimedia things and i told them to use mencoder but they dont understand it
<Jester45> so im helping
<Jester45> i wanted to use bash because i know lots of people have it
<Jester45> it probly should be the other shells also
<xjkx> how do you use lazarus on xubuntu? i installed "tct" and i got a lazarus binary, but when i run:"Can't open" wtf :o
<Jester45> not sure
<xjkx> i think thats not lazarus pascal
<xjkx> " lazarus tries to revive things that have died and gone into the binary spirit world... deleted files, data in memory, swap, etc."
<xjkx> in man lazarus
<xjkx> but lazarus ia a pascal graphical thing
<Jester45> !lazarus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lazarus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalikiana> !info lazarus
<ubotu> Package lazarus does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<maxbeatt> whats goin on
<Jester45> nothin
<maxbeatt> i'm trying my first install of xubuntu tonight
<Jester45> thats great
<maxbeatt> i'm pretty excited
<maxbeatt> i've read alot about ubuntu but my system is so old i was recommended xubuntu
<Jester45> theres nothing wrong with xubuntu its better for older machines, but i like it better than ubuntu
<Jester45> i hope you dont have problems
<maxbeatt> haha me 2
<Jester45> what did the machine have on it
<maxbeatt> it's an original Gateway Profile
<maxbeatt> AMD-K6 400mhz
<maxbeatt> 64mb RAM
<maxbeatt> 6gb hd
<Jester45> what OS
<maxbeatt> i think it's close to 10yrs old
<maxbeatt> it was running win98 but not well
<Jester45> i think you will like xubuntu, just a tip you might want to look into more ram and try to use the command line if you can
<Jester45> my i use amarok for a music player and it uses 50-100mb of ram but i also use mpd and it uses under 2mb
<Jester45> hopefully i didnt care you off
<Jester45> :)
<maxbeatt> na i know it needs more ram
<maxbeatt> here's a pic of what i'm workin with
<Jester45> you will be fine with gui also
<maxbeatt> http://www.k3.dion.ne.jp/~datnio/LOVELOG_IMG/01_AUT_8833.JPG
<maxbeatt> all the components are built into the monitor so upgrading hardware is a bitch
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> thats kinda nice
<maxbeatt> it was fucking awesome 10 yrs ago
<Jester45> is it crt ? im guessing yes
<maxbeatt> but now you just gotta see what you can do it
<maxbeatt> na its lcd
<maxbeatt> about 4in deep
<Jester45> now thats fancy
<Jester45> i would wall mount it
<maxbeatt> haha
<maxbeatt> i move too much to mount stuff
<maxbeatt> a nice flat table does me just fine
<Jester45> i see all the boxes in the background
<Jester45> i wouldnt mind one of those
<Jester45> mount it in a car
<maxbeatt> i saw a diy for building a computer into your car
<maxbeatt> touch screen, 100gb hd for mp3s, wifi
<maxbeatt> didn't read it too close because i was afraid i'd want it too bad
<Jester45> theres a linuxdistro for that
<Jester45> :)
<maxbeatt> there's a tshirt waiting to print
<Jester45> i like the 1 point printer
<Jester45> just mount a ball point pen and go, then wait a few hours for it to finish a page
<Jester45> but... my art class would be much easier
<Jester45> copy-paste-print
<Jester45> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/08/02/car_whisperer/
<maxbeatt> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822709009
<Jester45> aaaa a paste war it is
<maxbeatt> haha just wait til i find this other bluetooth hack
<maxbeatt> video!
<Jester45> you know they have 1tb internal drives...
<maxbeatt> yea but they dont fit in my macbook ;)
<Jester45> add on external usb inclosure + usb wifi
<maxbeatt> with that i can swap out all the hdds i can find
<maxbeatt> i thought about just getting the enclosure but you get those 250gb hds for like $69 which i thought was a good price
<maxbeatt> "bluejacking" -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dltjEnrePxc&eurl=
<Jester45> i would get a external usb inclosure.. remove the case and you can swap the drives
<maxbeatt> one at a time
<maxbeatt> i have that
<maxbeatt> but 4 swaps is better than 1
<Jester45> i did the reverse on my dvd drive
<Jester45> riped the pastic off and bam
<Jester45> faster drive + its about 2 inches shorter
<Jester45> only usb
<Jester45> i woudl get a ethernet one
<maxbeatt> ethernet external drive?
<Jester45> yea
<maxbeatt> nice never heard of those
<Jester45> i found one with ether usb and wireless
<Jester45> wonder if it could use all 3 at once
<Jester45> http://www.nextag.com/ethernet-external-hard-drive/search-html
<Jester45> bunches
<Jester45> the top one is pretty cheap
<maxbeatt> yea i noticed
<Jester45> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?A=details&Q=&is=REG&O=productlist&sku=444004
<Jester45> hehe its pretty much a computer
<Jester45> if its not allready
<maxbeatt> 11k? its pretty much a car
<Jester45> yea its a computer
<Jester45> they dont count
<Jester45> 50 lbs
<maxbeatt> lol
<maxbeatt> hmm i wonder if i can share my macbook's wireless connection thru the ethernet to my gateway's ethernet...
<Jester45> xp could.. but the macbook would be able to use the internet
<Jester45> its so stupid
<Jester45> wouldnt*
<maxbeatt> wouldn't?
<maxbeatt> hmm that doesn't seem right
<Jester45> i did it at my friends
<pRrp> recompiling my kernel in xubuntu would free up ram wouldnt it?
<Jester45> we had a LAN of a few computer but not all the people had wfi so he sacrificed one of his machines to act like a gateware
<Jester45> pRrp: if you compile it with less things than the common kernal
<pRrp> yeah.. which is very possible.. i mean xubuntu doesnt compile one during installation does it? doesnt it just use a kernel with basically support for all hardware?
<Jester45> pRrp: you might want to try a kernal for your system pre built by ubuntu devs
<Jester45> yes, you can apt-get a new kernal thats for your processor
<Jester45> if you want to optimize more then you can compile one
<maxbeatt> apt-get, eh?
<pRrp> how do i do that?  for some reason this is like the easiest distro i've ever installed.. but im not used to it..
<Jester45> or any other package manager
<pRrp> i compiled kernels in slack and gentoo alot.. no problem
<Jester45> maxbeatt: its how you install things apt-get install <packagename>
<pRrp> for some reason im afraid of it here.. it's debian style but i havent used debian since like the 90's
<Jester45> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jester45> see 2nd link
<pRrp> cool. thanks.. i'll check it out..
<Jester45> no problem
<pRrp> modules are generally loaded into ram huh?
<Jester45> i dont know
<kalikiana> pRrp, How come you're trying xubuntu after slack and gentoo?
<Jester45> well night all
<pRrp> kalikiana: cuase all i have now is a 550Mhz w/128mb ram
<Jester45> i have to wake up in 4 hours :(
<pRrp> and i heard it was quick and easy.. which is true.
<pRrp> oh it's a laptop too.. with 6gb hd..
<kalikiana> pRrp, Yep, if you can live with "unoptimized" binaries it's extremely lazy :P
* kalikiana prefers actual work over hours of compiling.
<pRrp> yeah, hell it's better than nothin.. i dont think i could do gentoo on here.. too much compile time and space needed for building shit
<Jester45> maybe someone should make a third party repo of optimized packages
<pRrp> kalikiana: exactly.. gentoo took me like 20 hours to get setup decent on my old 1.8GHz laptop with 512MB ram.. i cant imagine it on this thing..
<maxbeatt> 20hrs?
<Jester45> night for real this time
<maxbeatt> gnite
* Jester45 starts logs
<pRrp> maxbeatt: compiling everything
<maxbeatt> ah
<pRrp> gnite jester45
<kalikiana> Anyone here using ccache?
<deniz_ogu1> Hi dear friendb. xubuntu 7.04 Feisty. My login screen is not viewed as it should be. Blurred and colours are weird. As if there's a resolution problem. My desktop user to look similar before I set it to 1024x768. Now desktop is ok with 1024x768. Depehring on this, I deleted all values more than it, namely 1280x1024 for each colour depth. But login screen is still the same. What can I do?
<deniz_ogu1> *user to be= used to be
<deniz_ogu1> *depehring: depending
<deniz_ogu1> !login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deniz_ogu1> !login screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalikiana> !info gdm | Myrtti
<ubotu> myrtti: gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1771 kB, installed size 13480 kB
<Myrtti> kalikiana: thanks. I was trying to give the info to deniz_ogul
<kalikiana> :)
* Boje ist away (Schnen Tag - auf Wiedersehen!)
* Jester45 's stay alive message
<billy_> hi.  what's the name of the xubuntu window manager?
<Gerro> sup jester
<Gerro> xfce is its name
<Gerro> hence when you open process manager everything says xfce
<aboyousif> billy_, x stands for xfce ..
<billy_> i'm attempting to restore the window decorations after a failed compiz experiment.
<billy_> in gnome, I just go metacity --replace.  Similar for xfce?
<billy_> xfce --replace doesn't help, though.
<billy_>  xfce
<Gerro> no clue about that billy
<kanpachi> hello, i can't print anything from mousepad, though i can print from firefox, can anyone help please?
* Boje ist away (Schnen Tag - auf Wiedersehen!)
<TheSheep> boje: do you think you could disable this script when you are here?
<asmith42a> Is there an app similar to Spiceworks? http://www.spiceworks.com
<asmith42a> Mostly I want to inventory.
<TheSheep> Spiceworks IT Desktop is the only application that combines Network Inventory, Help Desk, Reporting, Monitoring and Troubleshooting in a single, easy-to-use interface designed for IT teams in small and medium businesses.
<TheSheep> they wouldn't lie, would they? ;)
<asmith42a> lol
<asmith42a> Marketing has their own halo budget.
<TheSheep> asmith42a: there are actually lots of snmp tools, but most of them are blocks to build your own custom solutions
<h3sp4wn> There is definately something available for Solaris that is like that (Probably commercial though)
<h3sp4wn> (I have seen someone running one using Sunray's)
<asmith42a> Ah. Thank you.
<TheSheep> asmith42a: we use nagios for monitoring, but it's not exactly like that
<asmith42a> My main goal is to get device information without having to leave my seat.
<asmith42a> And I want to it to export into a simple form.
<TheSheep> asmith42a: you can do it with a simple snmp query, although nagios has this automated I think
<asmith42a> OK. I'll look into that. Thank you.
<makki> hi guys
<asmith42a> TheSheep: Nagios is a client. Not quite what I'm after, but thanks.
<asmith42a> Anyway, on a similar note, Is there such a thing as a Linux update server that pushes updates onto clients?
<TheSheep> asmith42a: you can set up an own deb repositiory and use the normal ubuntu update tools with it
<asmith42a> Ah, of course. Thank you.
<TheSheep> asmith42a: you can add something to rc.local to make th clinets pull the updates on startup
<asmith42a> Awesome.
<h3sp4wn> asmith42a: You can pin it to a higher priority than normal (if necessary)
<h3sp4wn> (i.e a priority of 1001 would always install your version - giving you time to fix your package in the event of a security update)
<W8TAH> someone in another room told me to check into desktop effects (which he said was compiz) but im having a hard time finding it -- can someone point me in the right direction?
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<W8TAH> excellent
<W8TAH> :)
<lysergide> Hi , i have weird problem ... so ,
<lysergide> Hi , i have weird problem ... so , when i start Deluge or Azureus it loading and then just diying
<lysergide> Even doesnt appear at process manager
<lysergide> any ideas how i can fix this ?
<aboyousif> lysergide, try to start them from terminal and see the error
<lysergide> k
<lysergide> aboyousif its a bit long error , shoud i paste @ private ?
<aboyousif> lysergide, use pastebin.ca
<lysergide> http://pastebin.ca/481088
<aboyousif> lysergide, do you have python and gtk installed ?
<lysergide> aboyousif got python
<lysergide> aboyousif gtk not sure
<lysergide> aboyousif but deluge was workin fine
<aboyousif> lysergide, you should check deluge site to see if you have the requirements
<lysergide> aboyousif im starting the pc today , tryin to run deluge and nothing happeninh
<lysergide> aboyousif well i have dled till now like 50G with deluge :X
<aboyousif> lysergide, you upgraded any thing .. from edgy to feisty ? from python 2.4 to 2.5 ?
<lysergide> aboyousif nothing
<lysergide> aboyousif yday i shuted down my pc with workin delufe 2day i turn it on , tryin to start deluge and like it loading and then just dyinhg
<lysergide> lot misstypes :D
<aboyousif> lysergide, i'm not english .. so don't write like this again :D
<lysergide> aboyousif sry :X
<aboyousif> lysergide, no problem .. i was just kidding with you
<lysergide> :D
<aboyousif> lysergide, do you have feisty ?
<lysergide> aboyousif yep
<aboyousif> lysergide, then try to get the new deb file and reinstall it
<aboyousif> lysergide, http://download.deluge-torrent.org/ubuntu/feisty/
<lysergide> aboyousif k tnx ill try
<aboyousif> lysergide, sorry but it seems deluge problem and i don't use it just try reinstalling it and ask in their forum if it is a bug or somewhat ..
<lysergide> aboyousif y ill do it later because gf is callin' me atm , tnx for help anyway
<He3eK> Hi PPL!
<He3eK> Guys I am  a noob in Linux... I need to connect to a WPA network on my xubuntu...
<He3eK> how do I enable it? please...
<h3sp4wn> have a look at /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz
<h3sp4wn> (just README.modes on dapper)
<aboyousif> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<He3eK> Thanks! that's something!!
<h3sp4wn> I would avoid network manager if it all possible
<He3eK> How do I do it without then? ...as I said I am a noob, need to start somwhere...
<h3sp4wn> zless /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz
<h3sp4wn> tells you the syntax for /etc/network/interfaces
<h3sp4wn> any questions about the doc ask me
<He3eK> ok! thanks!!!
<He3eK> going to read now...
<h3sp4wn> is the wireless card already detected ?
<He3eK> Yep
<He3eK> I did connect with it at work, but at home I have WPA protected router & that's an issue...
<h3sp4wn> know what chipset its using ?
<He3eK> Aheros
<He3eK> Atheros...
<h3sp4wn> what release of xubuntu ?
* grazie thinks everyone on the channel should start using a nick with an 'h' and a '3'  in it :)
<He3eK> 7.*** downloaded today the latest...
<IraqiGeek> hi all
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, hi
<IraqiGeek> im trying to install xubuntu 7.04 on an acer c104 tablet pc
<Abd> HI Iraqiii geek
<aboyousif> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IraqiGeek> hi abo yousif and abd
<IraqiGeek> ubotu, its just a normal notebook
<IraqiGeek> however the cdrom is externa, through firewire
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, ubotu is bot
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, i think c104 is the same as c 100 right ?
<IraqiGeek> yyyyyyep
<IraqiGeek> it boots the setup alright, but cant detect the drive
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, try normal cdrom on usb and set it to master
<IraqiGeek> the drive is connected through firewire
<h3sp4wn> !boot floppy
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<godless> hi
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, i have c100 and i use it like that .. i don't have tablet cd or floppy drive
<godless> I'm looking for a good eyedropper util? something to sit in my system tray and copy colour codes off the screen to the clipboard when I'd like?
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, or if you have another pc connected you can set it as http server
<IraqiGeek> hmm, ill try usb first
<aboyousif> godless, there was a good gnome colorpicker made in python i used it with xfce too
<aboyousif> godless, but you need to add a gnome tablet first
<aboyousif> godless, sorry s/tablet/applet :)
<godless> aboyousif:  what's it called?
<godless> Does bluefish have one built in?
<godless> seems it should but I can't find it
<aboyousif> godless, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358859
<godless> thanks.
<aboyousif> godless, you are welcome
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, my only proplem with c100 is the battery .. my batt. is %3 only capacity so i put it always on charger .. and i don't have wireless adapter too i don't know what is the suitable minipci card to it
<IraqiGeek> the battery on mine is almost dead too
<h3sp4wn> Wistron CM9's are very good wireless mini pci cards
<IraqiGeek> as for wifi, any minipci should work
<IraqiGeek> mine has some old fart 802.11b card
<W8TAH> anyone here running beryl? -- im having some issues and need some help
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, not any .. i asked for acer support and they said only the model came with it works .. i tried some minipcis in market and none worked
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, i think it is intel 802.11b
<IraqiGeek> yeah yeah yeah, u know how those manufacturers like to make things sound complicated
<godless> W8TAH:  I'm running beryl on one box but I'm no expert... try #beryl...
<godless> W8TAH:  Although I will help if I can :)
<h3sp4wn> You can usually get round any silly vendor limitations like that
<IraqiGeek> i've taken mine apart more times than i care to count, and its just a normal mini-pci card
<W8TAH> godless -- ok - -well -- im running feisty and xfce --- ive gotten xgl installed
<W8TAH> and started
<IraqiGeek> aboyousif, no its not an intel, i dont recall wat it is, and im not in windows so cant check
<godless> W8TAH:  First, what is your video card?
<W8TAH> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<W8TAH> direct from lspci
<godless> similar to mine. (radeon 9600 pro)
<W8TAH> ok
<godless> What driver are you using?
<W8TAH> xgl
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, i think you can check it after you install linux ..
<IraqiGeek> i recall there were plenty of places online that stated it
<godless> W8TAH:  Did you follow the guide @ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.29
<godless> ?
<godless> You should be able to use aiglx
<godless> I had to set some things differently than that howto says, but.
<W8TAH> humm -- i thought i did
<W8TAH> lemme go back and go over it again
<godless> OK, I'm getting ahead of myself.. what exactly is the problem? :)
<W8TAH> lots of proc use, and lots of errors in xsessions-errors
<h3sp4wn> I would avoid Xgl if you possibly can
<W8TAH> ok
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, you still in iraq ?
<IraqiGeek> aboyousef, nope
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, from where in iraq ?
<IraqiGeek> baghdad
<godless> W8TAH:  Add these to your xorg.conf under Section "Device": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20219/
<godless> (with thanks to h3sp4wn)
<IraqiGeek> how do i tell the xubuntu installer to install over ftp?
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, a7san nass :)
<godless> I haven't tweeked it fully but it works for me and should work for you
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, you need to get the alternate cd i think
<IraqiGeek> aboyousef, inta il a7san
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, is usb didn't work for you ?
<IraqiGeek> couldnt find how to tell it to use usb
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, you should boot from cd
<IraqiGeek> i quickly setup a local ftp server on another machine, courtesy of filezilla
<IraqiGeek> aboyousef, i am booting from the cd
<IraqiGeek> aboyousef, mneen?
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, masr :)
<IraqiGeek> aboyousef, agda3 naas
<godless> W8TAH:  Reboot and see what's up. My settings under the Beryl Jewel advanced menu are all auto except force aiglx...
<W8TAH> ok -
<godless> W8TAH:  Worth noting that I am using the open source radeon driver
<W8TAH> ok - also - thank you
<aboyousif> IraqiGeek, teslam .. i think we should stop talking in this language here .. people may thin us nuts in english :)
<godless> if you have switched to fglrx (or whatever the closed source ati drivers are) than this may be of no use
<IraqiGeek> aboyousef, lol!
<IraqiGeek> aboyousef, im already booting the alternate cd
<IraqiGeek> can i install xubuntu 7.04 from within 6.06?
<Catoptromancy> sure
<IraqiGeek> how?
<Catoptromancy> if your lucky upadte manager might work
<W8TAH> godless -- got it working - thanks for the assist - -i was using the wrong driver
<IraqiGeek> well, lets just say that im not lucky
<Catoptromancy> I downloaded the alernate CD
<Catoptromancy> then type "sudo apt-get update"
<IraqiGeek> there is a bash script in the 7.04 cd called cdromupgrade, but its not running, saying permission denied
<gnomefreak> IraqiGeek: upgrade to 6.10 than upgrade to 7.04
<Catoptromancy> ohh 6.06
<IraqiGeek> cato, the alternate cd is already wat i have
<gnomefreak> IraqiGeek: you need to run it with sudo.
<IraqiGeek> im already logged in as root
<gnomefreak> !upgrade > IraqiGeek | IraqiGeek please read the pm from ubotu
<gnomefreak> IraqiGeek: i didnt say logged in as root
<gnomefreak> IraqiGeek: su and sudo are not the same
<IraqiGeek> gnomefreak, ok...
<IG> for some reason, the wifi adapter isnt showing (it used to work fine)
<IG> and the upgrade script cannot upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04 :(
<kalikiana> IG, Please give us more information. What ubuntu version are you using? What kind of upgrade script are you talking about?
<h3sp4wn> You cannot skip a release
<IG> kalik, i have xubuntu 6.06 installed and im trying to install xubuntu 7.04
<IG> btw, im iraqigeek, just got disconnected
<IG> the cdrom is external, connected through firewire, and the xubuntu installer isnt detecting it, though its booting from it
<aboyousif> IG you can rename your self by using / msg nickserv ghost IragiGeek <password> then /nick
<grazie> IG: 6.06 > 6.10 > 7.04
<kalikiana> Ah, ok. So what about upgrading to 6.10 first? If you don't want to reinstall there is no other way. Apart from being unsupported skipping versions is fairly dangerous.
<IG> well i do want to install, its just that i cant
* grazie prefers to install fresh if at all possible
<IG> grazie, so do i
<grazie> IG: what's stopping you?
<IG> grazie, the xubuntu (alternate cd) installer isnt detecting the cdrom, even though im booting from it
<kalikiana> IG, What does 'detect' mean? Mounting?
<grazie> IG: network (minimal) install is possible if you've got a good connetion
<IG> detect as in the installer saying "cannot detect cdrom drive"
<grazie> IG: I've heard at least one other person with the same problem...
<IG> grazie, good to know im not alone
<IG> anyone has any idea how to work around that?
<IG> the firewire controller is listed alright in lspci
<godless> W8TAH:  Glad to hear it. Enjoy your hours of pointless noodling before you get exasperated and switch back to xfce or fluxbox :)
<godless> good for showing off to friends though
<W8TAH> LOL
<|Slurp33|> what is nice light weight cd/dvd burning software for xubuntu
<jadelrab> |Slurp33|, brasero is good
<hyper_ch> xfburn
<hyper_ch> intergrated in xubuntu
<|Slurp33|> completely missed that
<|Slurp33|> thanx
<grazie> |Slurp33|: xfburn doesn't seem to work for everyone...I like graveman
<h3sp4wn> Is xfburn anything other than a gui for the cli tools ?
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: nah, not really
<h3sp4wn> I cannot understand how it could be broken then (either work for noone or everyone)
<|Slurp33|> anyone recommend a good way to get xvid to work?
<sk__> I would like to remote control the logged in session on my new xubuntu machine.. However, even after quite some googling, I don't know which direction to look in or if it's possible. (VNC like in the "normal" ububtu version would be nice... )
<totalwormage> you'll need vino
<totalwormage> for as far as i know :] 
<sk__> thanks - a new word to feed to "the web" ;)
<totalwormage> vino-server actually, then you can login to the xubuntu machine with just plain vnc :] 
<totalwormage> :p
<totalwormage> |Slurp33|: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ?
<aboyousif> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BrendanM> Ok, so I'm trying to run SNES9x (an SNES emu) but in order to do fullscreen mode, it needs access to "/dev/mem" and I can't figure out how to do that. I tried adding my user to the "kmem" group, but that doesn't seem to do it. Any suggestions?
<h3sp4wn> ls -l /dev/kvm
<h3sp4wn> kmem only has read
<mcscruff> lo all, i have a dirty windows box set up but it has become virus/malware/adware city, is there a way t oclean it up from my nix box on my lan?
<h3sp4wn> BrendanM: zsnes is alot better emulator anyway
<h3sp4wn> but if you are on 64bit you need a chroot
<BrendanM> h3sp4wn, I have zsnes too, but for certain games, zsnes screws up the sound
<BrendanM> I changed the permissions on "mem" so that the group "kmem" has read+write access, but that still doesn't work
<BrendanM> running SNES9x as root does work, btw
<h3sp4wn> BrendanM: what version of zsnes ?
<h3sp4wn> 1.51 built with libao for sound works great
<h3sp4wn> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<h3sp4wn> that version is ancient
<BrendanM> I have 1.51, I got it from www.getdeb.net
<BrendanM> I don't know whether it's built with libao
<h3sp4wn> ldd `which zsnes` | grep libao
<BrendanM> ?
<h3sp4wn> no output means its not compiled with it
<h3sp4wn> (in which case I don't have much faith in whoever built the packages)
<BrendanM> hmm, well, in any case, I guess I'll just run snes9x with sudo. I wish i could figure out what's up with the /dev/mem thing
<h3sp4wn> or read about suid
<h3sp4wn> but it would be irresponsible to advise making snes9x suid root
<W8TAH> how would i go about adding a terminal to the right click menu?
<Zoofmu> #xubuntuCould someone help me please, I run Xubuntu, but I got no close/minimize/restor bar.. I removed beryl and restarted X now everything is gone.
<Jester45> press alt + F2
<Jester45> does it have the normal xfce window or beryls or none
<Zoofmu> Jester45 none
<Zoofmu> just says run
<Jester45> ok in that box type xfwm4 then click run
<Zoofmu> Jester45 done, worked perfectluy .)
<Zoofmu> thanks Jester45
<Jester45> then press alt + f2 again, does it have a border now
<Jester45> k
<Jester45> no problem
<Zoofmu> Jester45  how do I make it default?
<Zoofmu> like Xubuntu was from a fresh install, so I dont have to write that all the time
<ZER0> sorry to interupt, if im interrupting, but i have a question about installing the javac command
<Zoofmu> ZER0  shoot
<Jester45> you could make it auto execute command or.. save the session when you log out
<ZER0> aight, i installed the java command easy, but i am having trouble installing javac, i installed a file downloaded from sun, jdk6.0.1, and i dont know the commands to link files to the command
<Zoofmu> Jester45 how is default, how do I make it default
<Jester45> mpc
<Jester45> oops
<Zoofmu> Jester45 autoexecute command will just lag the system
<Zoofmu> Jester45 and I dont like saving sessions
<Jester45> umm
<ZER0> any help?
<Zoofmu> ZER0
<Zoofmu> you shouldnt
<ZER0> yes
<Zoofmu> ZER0 just next time
<Jester45> ZER0: so your tring to install java?
<Zoofmu> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Zoofmu> do that
<Zoofmu> Jester45 can you help me?
<Jester45> Zoofmu: thats what i want getting to
<ZER0> will that sudo apt-get install thingy download the jdk again?
<Zoofmu> Jester45  i just told him how to do it ;)
<Zoofmu> ZER0  yeah and install it too :)
<Jester45> ZER0: do what Zoofmu said sudo apt-get install sun-java<version number>-<type>
<ZER0> <type>?
<Zoofmu> there is run time and there is developer
<Jester45> yea the jdk jre
<Zoofmu> ZER0  JDK or JRE
<Zoofmu> Jester45 got ya ;)
<ZER0> ok, thanks, ill do that
<Zoofmu> ZER0  just type
<h3sp4wn> I usually just get bin
<Zoofmu> ZER0  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<ZER0> alright
<Zoofmu> ZER0  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk  then sun-java6-jre if u want that too :)
<ZER0> alright, thanks
<Jester45> and if you want you could get java5
<ZER0> ok
<ZER0> oh
<Jester45> use apt also lets you easly update
<ZER0> btw, i was working with automatix earlier, and i wanted to install gdesklets, but it kept freezing... is there gdesklets on apt-get too?
<Jester45> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<Jester45> yep
<ZER0> thanks
<ZER0> downloading jdk now
<ZER0> thanks alot for the help
<ZER0> bye
<Jester45> !info toolame
<ubotu> toolame: MPEG-1 layer 2 audio encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 02l-3 (feisty), package size 87 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Jester45> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<Jester45> anyone know what one is better?
<h3sp4wn> they do different things according to the descriptions
<h3sp4wn> (or lame might do both)
<Jester45> well.. ripperx has toolame and lame as mp3 encoder options
<Zoofmu> Does anyone know how to make xfwm4 as standard, I recently removed beryl and now xfwm4 is not there everytime I start Xubuntu
<h3sp4wn> Jester45: lame is more well known - What I cannot understand is why toolame is not also in multiverse if they both encode mp3
<Jester45> i installed both
#xubuntu 2007-05-11
<kalikiana> h3sp4wn, As far as the description goes, toolame does mp2. ;)
<h3sp4wn> that is what I said originally
<h3sp4wn> however 23:02 < Jester45> well.. ripperx has toolame and lame as mp3 encoder options
<h3sp4wn> implies different
<kalikiana> Hm, weird. I never tried toolame, though.
<h3sp4wn> me neither
<ZER0> hey look, im back
<ZER0> massive problem that i cant figure out
<ZER0> im at a screen after the download of the java6-jdk
<ZER0> and it has a licence agreement, and an <OK> at the bottom, but i cant click the <OK> or press enter for <OK>, etc
<ZER0> any help?
<ZER0> quiet, now arent we?
<ZER0> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwww
<ZER0> you know what? fuck this shit, im finding people to help
<darrend_> moron
<darrend_> all he had to do was hit the tab key :)
<Sleepy_Coder> I don't like him. 0.o
<Sleepy_Coder> Don't know him, but don't like him. :P
<freeza> hey does xubuntu feisty come with compiz preinstalled like ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> I just installed Xubuntu 7.04, and the "File System" icon, is on my desktop, how do i set it to hide
<IndyGunFreak> anybody
<kalikiana> IndyGunFreak, Settings->Desktop Settings
<IndyGunFreak> kalikiana: everything is unchecked, and its still there
<IndyGunFreak> acually all the icons are.
<IndyGunFreak> and none of hte options are checked.
<IndyGunFreak> nevermind, i got it now, don't know why, but it worked all of a sudden
<IndyGunFreak> i had it unchecked..
<IndyGunFreak> thanks..
<PrimoTurbo> I have a problem, my fonts in xubuntu became really small, i fixed it by forcing 96 DPI through some hack
<PrimoTurbo> however as a result the default GDM login theme has messed up and the text has moved to the left and it's not alligned
<PrimoTurbo> any ideas?
<PrimoTurbo> the way I set the DPI was throught ~/.config/xfce/Xft.xrdb.
<PrimoTurbo> adding Xft.dpi: 96 at the bottom of the file
<kalikiana> PrimoTurbo, I know that problem - if you find a solution let me know about it. :)
<PrimoTurbo> yeah I think i found it the solution
<PrimoTurbo> the problem is that the monitor DPI is not detected so when u force it only works for window manager and not GDM
<PrimoTurbo> u can force the monitor size to be detected
<PrimoTurbo> by messauring your monitor in mm
<PrimoTurbo> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts#Note_on_DPI section /etc/X11/xorg.conf explains it
<h3sp4wn> its hard coded in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc also (if you use startx as I do)
<h3sp4wn> probably also hardcoded somewhere for gdm
<h3sp4wn> (at 100)
<PrimoTurbo> brb going to see if it works
<IndyGunFreak> how do you change the CLock in xfce?
<IndyGunFreak> nevermind, found it
<IndyGunFreak> tks
<PrimoTurbo> monitor thing works but login is still messed up
<PrimoTurbo> I just use simply Ubuntu gdm theme for now
<PrimoTurbo> odd that only xubuntu login theme is messed up not a single other one
<PrimoTurbo> Is there anyway to make xchat go to tray on close?
<kalikiana> PrimoTurbo, XChat has a try icon setting. I don't know if it does what you want, though.
<kalikiana> *tray
<PrimoTurbo> found the solution the command is /set gui_tray_flags 1 type it in chat
<cjae> how do I get more screensavers installed
<Jester45> have you installed the open gl ones?
<cjae> I am not sure I just have want was installed ootb
<cjae> sorry that should say what
<Jester45> !info xscreensaver-gl
<ubotu> xscreensaver-gl: GL(Mesa) screen hacks for xscreensaver. In component main, is optional. Version 4.24-5ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1601 kB, installed size 4096 kB
<cjae> !info xscreensaver-gl
<ubotu> xscreensaver-gl: GL(Mesa) screen hacks for xscreensaver. In component main, is optional. Version 4.24-5ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1601 kB, installed size 4096 kB
<Jester45> hehe
<Jester45> i beat you to it
<Jester45> you could install other screensaver programs or, look online for extra xscreenaver ones
<cjae> so how do I tell I don't think I do cause the opengl ones have the sprongies or whatever right?
<Jester45> how od you tell what
<Jester45> do you tell*
<cjae> what is installed
<cjae> w/o having to go through whole list
<Jester45> you mean in synaptic
<cjae> no just your screen saver list
<Jester45> um
<cjae> Can I install them through synaptic??
<Jester45>  i dont know
<Jester45> yea
<cjae> I thought it might be like in kde where part of the wm will download and install it for you
<Jester45> to get extra screensavers for xscreensaver type this in a terminal "sudo apt-get install xcreensaver-gl-extra"
<Jester45> or search synaptic for xscreensaver
<cjae> the cli is not the problem it just lack of familiarity with xfce
<Jester45> im sorry
<cjae> for what
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> sorry wrong window
<cjae> what does it mean when ppl are greyed out from channel list using xchat
<Jester45> inactive maybe
<cjae> thought so
<cjae> just a noob to irc as well
<Jester45> its ok
<cjae> oh wow I wondered if it was ever going to come to me
<cjae> I finally thought of my other question
<cjae> I was wondering why the screen savers seem to twitch out after launching the first time??
<cjae> They have done this since dapper @ least
<cjae> I thought it might be my gpu card but why would they work once
<cjae> hang on I m going to check the names of which are the worst
<cjae> cubestorm freaks out
<cjae> badly
<cjae> does this happen with anybody else
<cjae> Jester45, ???
<cjae> anybody???
<maxownz> hello world
<cjae> this is a pretty cool channel.....hey
<kandrews> Hi, does anyone know where the xfce cursor themes are stored? I see a cursor.theme file inside /usr/share/themes/ but I don't see the icons in there and when I put the theme I want to install in there, it didn't show up in the dialog to change cursor themes. Thanks!
<cjae> cubestorm freaks out
<cjae> does this happen with anybody else
<Jester45> let me look
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> you mean it smears
<Jester45> thats what its supposed to do
<BFTD> yo Jester45
<Jester45> hi
<bordy240> Fonts are jagged and my screen flickers in Xubuntu 7.04 on an old ibm craptop. Any advice?
<Jester45> applications -> settings -> user interface -> play around with font rendering
<Jester45> and for the flickering applications -> settings -> display options
<bordy240> happen to know why I dont have a panel at the bottom? I did when I tested with edgy, I believe.
<Jester45> are you missing 1 or both
<Jester45> press alt + F2 then type xfce4-panel in the blank then press run
<s|k> is ie4linux still the best way to get IE on linux?
<Jester45> not sure
<Jester45> im guessing so
<Jester45> that or wine + IE
<navets> i am trying to use svideo to connect my tv to my laptop on linux, can anyone help me
<Jester45> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Jester45> its pretty trickly depending on your card
<navets> humm its built in
<navets> an intel card
<ZER0> help!!!!!!!!!
<navets> ubotu: what if your not using an nvidia card
<ZER0> wtf?
<ZER0> anywayz
<ZER0> yeah, i get to a configure screen with a licence and an ok button (sort of) and i cant click it or use enter or anything
<ZER0> btw, im installing sun-java6-jdk
<ZER0> anyone going to help?
<ZER0> Zambezi, i think you helped me before to start the download
<ZER0> but now i cant accept the license agreement
<ZER0> goddamn it
<ZER0> posingaspopular, can u help me, no1 is helping...
<ZER0> :(
<posingaspopular> ZER0: i can try
<ZER0> alright
<ZER0> i am installing sun-java6-jdk
<posingaspopular>  k
<ZER0> i get to a license agreement screen
<ZER0> and i cant accept the agreement
<ZER0> :'(
<posingaspopular> wth?!?
<posingaspopular> how is that possible
<ZER0> yeah...  its got a <OK> button, but i cant click it or press enter
<posingaspopular> and you tried aborting and restarting it
<ZER0> yes, several times
<posingaspopular> did you try ubuntuforums?
<posingaspopular> i haven't heard of this happening before
<ZER0> no... do you know if there is a license agreement screen when installing another terminal program such as Konsole?
<posingaspopular> no that shouldn't be an issue
<ZER0> alright, could i use apt-get for konsole?
<posingaspopular> umm i dont see why konsole would be an issue or related to sun-java6-jdk
<ZER0> well, im thinking that the terminal application is the issue, so by switching to another application, i can accept the agreement
<posingaspopular> well konsole is just the kde front for the terminal, im assuming you're running the terminal in xubuntu feisty fawn though
<posingaspopular> they both do the same thign
<posingaspopular> but yea actually go to add/remove programs and see what happenes with konsole
<ZER0> im using edgy
<posingaspopular> okay
<ZER0> im actually using apt-get to install konsole
<ZER0> lalala 46% downloaded
<posingaspopular> okay just tellme what happens
<ZER0> ok
<posingaspopular> ZER0: im talking to a girl so just let me know when you need me
<ZER0> same damn thing
<ZER0> it keeps trying to install the jre
<ZER0> and giving me this damn screen
<odat> anyone know how you get streamtuner to work with mplayer?
<ZER0> do you know how to install the jdk/jre manually
<ZER0> idk
<posingaspopular> hmm no odat
<posingaspopular> ZER0: so you ran that in konsole and that's didn't work
<ZER0> no, when i downloaded konsole, it tried installing jre and it gave me that same screen
<posingaspopular> ahh i see, dependencies issues than?
<ZER0> yeah, which is why i need to know how to install the jre manually
<ZER0> and where the default locations are for the files
<posingaspopular> ZER0: join #ubuntu-chicago and ask in there. i know somone has the answer in there, just tell them i sent you
<ZER0> thanks
<soberon> Hello... A newbie question: When I wish to install some packages using synaptic, a prompt tell about uninstall xubuntu-desktop; so This is OK? or it will destroys my configuration?
<posingaspopular> soberon: which packages
<posingaspopular> because you definetly DONT want to uninstall xubuntu desktop
<soberon> smb4k
<posingaspopular> which is..?
<soberon> for samba
<posingaspopular> ohhh i see
<posingaspopular> i haven't touched samba
<posingaspopular> i know a few people who have, but they're not online atm
<soberon> so I do not install any that if tell it OK?
<posingaspopular> i have no clue
<varka> soberon: its save to uninstall xubuntu-desktop as it is only a metapackage, but you have to reinstall it in order to fullfill the next distupgrade with success
<lil_cain> there's a shortcut, that makes my bar at the top and bottom of the screen, with the log in and out buttons disseapear...
<lil_cain> and I just accidentally hit it, any idea how I'd get them back?
<soberon> Thanks a lot
<lil_cain> any ideas?
<soberon> What package (other than open office) do you recommend for presentations?
<posingaspopular> slide presentations?
<soberon> Yes
* posingaspopular doesn't do slide presentations
<crdlb> you could just make a pdf
<crdlb> and use a simple pdf reader
<crdlb> if you don't need flashiness
<posingaspopular> ask j1mc
<posingaspopular> he's the hero in here ;)
<j1mc> hah.  hi posingaspopular
<posingaspopular> j1mc: these guys in here have questiosn abotu samba and presentations and who knows what else
<lil_cain> j1mc: I just pressed some shortcut to make the bar at the top and bottom of my screen go away...
<lil_cain> how would I get them back?
<soberon> In other PC (bigger) I use ubuntu with OO and works fine; I must made presentations for college and courses
<j1mc> lil_cain: try entering xfce4-panel into a command line prompt
<lil_cain> j1mc: thanks, you're a godsend
<j1mc> lil_cain: if you close that terminal window, though, i think the panels might go away.  heh.
<lil_cain> j1mc: I'm unlikey to that anyway...
<posingaspopular> j1mc: soberon was asking abotu samba
<j1mc> posingaspopular: what did they want to know?
<soberon> Thanks... my question is for an application to share documents as smb4k
<soberon> I see smb4k in sinaptyc
<soberon> but the promt says about uninstall xubuntu-desktop
<soberon> and it scares me
<j1mc> soberon: i can see how it would scare you, but xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage name... it is ok if it gets removed.
<soberon> so I can proceed to accept the prompt conditions?
<j1mc> yes
<soberon> Thanks a lot for the advice
<j1mc> soberon: you're welcome.  good luck!
<soberon> See you soon
<posingaspopular> j1mc: wasn't that fun?
<posingaspopular> i should be your secretary
<j1mc> posingaspopular: heh.  most of the time i am stumped if they ask hard questions.
<posingaspopular> j1mc: yea, if it's harder than !mp3, im out of luck
<j1mc> :)
<posingaspopular> bbl
<Gacha> hi
<Gacha> how can I run the xubuntu installer in 800x600 ?
<Gacha> I got 1Mb video card which doesn't support larger screen :)
<TheSheep> Gacha: it autodetects the resolution
<Gacha> but it's doesn't detect correctly
<Gacha> it gives me a black screen
<TheSheep> Gacha: have you tried the 'safe grpahic mode' boot option?
<Gacha> yes
<Gacha> the same
<TheSheep> Gacha: you don't have any other graphic card on board?
<Gacha> nope
<Gacha> there was AGP card, but it burned
<Gacha> and I think the AGP port is dead
<TheSheep> Gacha: I have no ideas. You might try the laternate cd -- it uses a text-mode installer
<Gacha> ok, I will, thanks
<TheSheep> *alternate
<TheSheep> :)
<odat> anyone awake?
<TheSheep> odat: no
<odat> TheSheep, lol
<Gerro> sup odat
<Boj3> hiho
<TheSheep> hi Boj3
<Boj3> so happy that my old notebook works. thinkpad 380xd comes with a fresh xubuntu installation  :D
<Boj3> Pentium II, 96 MB RAM
<Sleepy_Coder> [01:43:20]   ***  insecure (n=chatzill@121.247.65.116) has joined #ubuntu <----this sounds like a pun. lol
<Sleepy_Coder> Can do a lot with an IP address. :p
<Boj3> same to me :(
<Sleepy_Coder> 0.o
<Sleepy_Coder> Pentium II is good. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> It's not the worst, and it's better than most....
* Sleepy_Coder sticks Silly Putty onto his motherboard and pronounces his custom computer complete. :D
<Boj3> right, HDD sounds like a couple of bees
<Sleepy_Coder> :)
<Boj3> hmm putty?
<grazie> I've just moved house and got a very unreliable adsl connection from my ISP. Are there any scripts/tools I can use to monitor the connection?
<Catoptromancy> theres a network monitor
<Catoptromancy> right click a task bar, add new item
<grazie> The connection is so unreliable (I've just lost connecion now) that if I don't respond to any suggestions it means that I've not seen the response.
<darrend> grazie: your adsl router (if it is a router and not a modem) probably has a page somewhere in its admin webapp that shows connection stats and line transmission errors
<darrend> grazie: did you see my response or did your connection die before then?
<grazie> darrend: I got your router admin page response...
<darrend> cool.  any luck with it?
<grazie> darrend: can't find anything on there that helps
<darrend> which router?
<grazie> netgear dg834
<darrend> not familiar with that one I'm afraid
<grazie> the router is good...I just need some stats to argue with the ISP :(
<darrend> if your ISP is BT then I wish you lots of luck arguing about anything.  You'll need it :(
<h3sp4wn> grazie: Do you have a shell on the router ? http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101238.asp (dunno what version you have but there is quite a bit of source code there)
<grazie> h3sp4wn: I dunno...I'll find out...thanks for that link :)
<Jester45> http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=1&pid=533
<Jester45> ^thats pretty cool
<h3sp4wn> There is a dlink voip thing where they provide the sdk (based on kubuntu)
<h3sp4wn> http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/ - anyone seen ubuntu satantic edition ?
<Jester45> nope
<h3sp4wn> Me neither, but there is a comment from mark shuttleworth saying its ok
<h3sp4wn> I thought it was a hoax up until that point
<Jester45> http://parker1.co.uk/ubuntu-se/screenshots.php
<Jester45> the wallpapers are pretty cool
<h3sp4wn> Yeah
<h3sp4wn> Jester45: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2786 (that is the dlink thing I am interested in but I don't think you can buy them outside Germany)
<h3sp4wn> HorstBox they are called
<aboyousif> !corefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about corefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aboyousif> !mscorettf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mscorettf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> aboyousif: do you know can /msg ubotu for info?
<aboyousif> grazie, yes i did that .. sorry
<Tano> hello
<Pumpernickel> !info msttcorefonts | aboyousif
<ubotu> aboyousif: msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<aboyousif> Pumpernickel, thanks i got it :)
<Pumpernickel> ah, good
* Boje ist away (Schnen Tag - auf Wiedersehen!)
<TheSheep> boje: last warning, disable this script please
<Fabzgy> Hi mates.... someone willing to help me with ISDN Probs?
<Fabzgy> I ve installed Xubuntu 6.06 and don t find any ISDN configuration Client...
<Fabzgy> Right now I m online with knoppix Red Hat ISDN Config but I wonder if there is something for ubuntu...
<Fabzgy> hi ToHellWithGA do you ve got a clue how to install packages if you are not online?
<Merchelo> !isdn | Fabzgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isdn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ToHellWithGA> Fabzgy: yeh
<Merchelo> !info isdn
<ubotu> Package isdn does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ToHellWithGA> you could download the package and put it on a thumbdrive/disk/what-have you
<ToHellWithGA> sudo dpkg-i package_name.deb
<ToHellWithGA> it will then tell you of dependencies, you must get them
<Fabzgy> I ve got a USB stick... right now I m online with knoppix live CD
<ToHellWithGA> rinse, lather, repeat
<ToHellWithGA> bbl, gotta teach science
<magic_ninja>  at times my internet goes down (i use cable via dhcp), and i have to sudo ifdown then sudo ifup it for it to work, is there a way I can make a script to do that for me to put on my girlfriend's account (she doesn't have admin access)
<magic_ninja> fabzgy: what are you trying to install
<ToHellWithGA> magic_ninja: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ToHellWithGA> and/or sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<ToHellWithGA> that does ifdown, ifup
<Fabzgy> I m trying to run ISDN on my Computer but I ve got no Inet when I m on ubuntu...
<magic_ninja> ToHellWithGA: i can't do that, she doesn't have admin access and i'm not willing to give her it
<magic_ninja> is there a way to just give her access to networking commands
<cyris> Hey everyone. What is the min cpu speed required to run Xubunut? I'm currently running edubuntu on a duron 800mhz with 512mb of ram, but its somewhat slow.
<j1mc> hi cyris:  that info is found on: http://xubuntu.org/get
<j1mc> there isn't a minimum speed, just a minimum amount of RAM.
<cyris> yes i read that before coming here, i was hoping that someone would answer saying they run xubuntu on slower machines then the one im trying to get going
<j1mc> cyris: i doubt you'll find anything to be lightning fast with that processor, but xubuntu should be snappy enough.
<j1mc> oh, yes . . .   i've run xubuntu on a 900mhz PIII, but it only had 256k of ram.  it was fast enough.
<j1mc> others have run xubuntu on lesser machines.
<j1mc> Xfce is noticeably faster than gnome or kde on lesser machines.
<cyris> sounds good, i'll give it a go this morning
<j1mc> good luck!
<cyris> j1mc: run any ubuntu based machines that have wireless cards?
<cyris> I'm looking at the supported cards list ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink ) and I'm hoping the comments are correct for the dlink dwl-520+
<shmill> hey guys
<cyris> I want a card that will work out of the install.
<shmill> if i tell you my general system specs... can you tell me if i should use Xubuntu or Ubuntu?
<shmill> no, i meant i want to consider my system performance, not compability
<shmill> anyone?
<j1mc> cyris: yeah . . . look for one with an atheros chipset.
<pleia2> cyris: prism2 and
<pleia2> orinoco_cs
<pleia2> are good too
<cyris> so the dwl-520+ is atheros correect?
<j1mc> cyris: sorry, at work.  don't have time to check now.  :(
<shmill> i have a rather old computer: Duron 4 1.3ghz 512ram --> should i use ubuntu or xubuntu?
<shmill> anyone here?
<j1mc> shmill: you could use either.
<j1mc> i've run both xubuntu and ubuntu on a PIII with 256mb of RAM.  Xubuntu was a little faster, but Ubuntu was ok, too.
<shmill> ah l
<shmill> k
<shmill> because i dont know if i should use xubuntu or ubuntu.
<j1mc> shmill: it depends on what you'll use it for.  ubuntu is more full-featured, but xubuntu provides solid core functionality, and you can always add on more applications.
<j1mc> shmill: what will you use it for?
<shmill> general desktop
<shmill> mostly programming
<shmill> watching tv episodes/movies, internet, etc
<shmill> music
<shmill> oops
<j1mc> shmill: np.  :)
<j1mc> hmmmmm....
* j1mc thinks
<shmill> did you say something before i left?
<j1mc> shmill: no . . .   still thinking =)
<shmill> ah
<shmill> meanwhile
<shmill> is there a chance the live-cd version missing features that the installed version has?
<shmill> e.g. connecting to the internet through broadband (network card)|?
<j1mc> shmill: no . . .  not really.
<shmill> ok
<shmill> so how do you set a broadband connection in xubuntu?
<shmill> (i'm not using it right now)
<j1mc> do you have a router?
<shmill> umm no
<shmill> just a lan modem
<shmill> ROTAL RTA1320a
<j1mc> hmmm... how do you connect to the internet now?
<shmill> wait.. that's a router modem i think.
<shmill> same method
<shmill> no network, two computers switch modem :D
<j1mc> what OS are you on now, and are you having trouble connecting to the internet?
<shmill> xp sp2
<shmill> i'm not 'having trouble'
<shmill> i just dont know how to connect to the internet :d
<j1mc> what do you do to connect to the internet in XP?
<shmill> sec
<shmill> wan miniport (pppoe)
<shmill> "broadband"
<j1mc> ah, you'll need to install a pppoe package to connect to the internet in xubuntu or ubuntu.
<shmill> ah.
<shmill> how do i do that without internet connection? D:
<j1mc> i think you can do it w/o an internet connection . . . or, maybe it's installed already (sorry . . .).  google for pppoe +ubuntu
<j1mc> see what you come up with
<shmill> kay thanks
<Rich_li_ny> Xubuntu 6.10  ...  Resolution changes to 640*480 or something.. and when I go to change it back to normal only choice listed is "Default".   How do I set my resolution and make it permanently stay that way for myself and other users?  Its seems this happens every few days for apparently no reason at all.  (this last instance was after install a package but I don't think that was the cause).
<darrend> huzzah!
* darrend has finally found a decent gtk music player/organiser
<soberon> Good day... Please How can I to add a printer to my Xubuntu?
<aboyousif> !printer | soberon
<ubotu> soberon: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<soberon> There is not an app in Xubuntu?
<aboyousif> soberon, try to run system-config-printer
<soberon> Yes I did it, and read the help; but says that is for a printer previously configured and I can not find an app for do it as in Ubuntu
<Rich_li_ny> Xubuntu 6.10  ...  Resolution changes to 640*480 or something.. and when I go to change it back to normal only choice listed is "Default".   How do I set my resolution and make it permanently stay that way for myself and other users?  Its seems this happens every few days for apparently no reason at all.  (this last instance was after install a package but I don't think that was the cause).
<Rich_li_ny> Everything on my monitor is gigantic.. and i cant  change it at all now :(
<Rich_li_ny> Actually using another pc now.. cuase mine is barely usable.
<soberon> Rich_li_ny... Did you tryed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Rich_li_ny> Ive tried it in the past.. and it didnt help..
<Rich_li_ny> I will try it again
<soberon> I had the same problem and fix it that way
<gadius> hello people, sorry if my english is no good
<gadius> I have a little problem using Xubuntu, but I think it is independent
<gadius> do you know why Synaptic don't search?
<gadius> I mean, i write "xmms", and it doesn't show nathing
<soberon> Because xmms is not in the default repositories
<gadius> thanks, sobreon, I have universe and multiverse repositories yet
<soberon> You must go to repositories and add the others options, and refresh; so xmms will appears
<gadius> I have been using Xubuntu long time, and this is the first time that it happens xD
<ml--> anyone knows of a cli webcam application?
<soberon> This is my first time with xubuntu and my only trouble is that I can not print
<gadius> ok, thnaks anyway
<soberon> good look
<gadius> thanks ;D
<gadius> nobody more speaks here? xD
<maxownz> sup
<sunnypies> How bad does my computer need to be to install xubuntu?
<j1mc> gadius: sorry, working
<sunnypies> to anyone
<j1mc> sunnypies: haha  how bad?
<j1mc> what are your specs?
<Rich_li_ny> soberon: Thanks.... I think I was typing the command in incorrectly.. Looks like I should get it going now :)
<gadius>  j1mc: nathing xD
<sunnypies> its a laptop with 256 mb ram and about 50 gig hard drive
<j1mc> xubuntu does run on good computers, too.  :)
<sunnypies> processor is not real fast
<aro> sunnypies, xubuntu can be useful on things other than "bad" computers
<j1mc> sunnypies: that should be great.  i've run xubuntu on a PIII 900mhz with 256 ram.  xubuntu worked well.
<h3sp4wn> sunnypies: That will be fine - how experienced are you on linux ?
<maxownz> sunnypies: i have 400mhz and 64mb of ram
<maxownz> 6gb hd
<sunnypies> coo
<maxownz> i got it to install
<ml--> sunnypies: http://www.xubuntu.com/get#requirements
<gadius> yes, I hvave pentium 4 512 ram nvidia and i am very happy xD
<sunnypies> nice,  I want to put it on my wifes laptop, windows is slowing her way down
<gadius> i work better on xfce that in gnome
<sunnypies> is xfce graphical?
<sunnypies> gui
<aro> Yes
<gadius> yes
<Rich_li_ny> Sunnypies.. that should be fine.. its doesn't have to be a bad computer to work.  I have it installed on modern machines as well as dinosaurs and relics.
<sunnypies> and it does come with openoffice?
<darrend> sunnypies: http://www.xfce.org/
<darrend> I run it on very high spec h/w
<aro> Even if it isn't defaulted with openoffice, it's easy enough to add it
<gadius> at the beginig not
<darrend> some people just prefer it
<gadius> you can install it easily
<j1mc> sunnypies: aro is correct.  it doesn't come with it installed by default, but you can install it with one command or by using synaptic.
<soberon> Anybody has added and configured a printer to xubuntu?... How is it done please?
<grazie> !printer | soberon
<ubotu> soberon: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<grazie> soberon: if you have an hp printer you can use hplip rather thab cups
<grazie> !info hplip | soberon
<ubotu> soberon: hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 605 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<ml--> how do i see all attached devices?
<soberon> Thanks but What app is used?... as in ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> or you can use lpr / lpd
<h3sp4wn> (Well I use it with my hp)
<maxownz> if i build a custom kernel with the bare essentials will it run than the default on my ancient machine?
<sunnypies> thank you all for advising =)
<soberon> I have cups installed, but I do not know how to add a printer
<gadius> well, thanks all
<gadius> bye!
<h3sp4wn> soberon: are you using dapper / edgy / feisty ?
<h3sp4wn> I think it has a webserver listening iirc on localhost
<soberon> 6.06
<grazie> indeed >> http://localhost:631/
<Rich_li_ny> soberon:  Whooooooo hooooooooooo   I have a usable PC again.. :)
<soberon> I am glad for you
<Rich_li_ny> Thanks a bunch.. and since the config file was just rewritten.. it 'should' stay that way for a while.
<soberon> No guidance for printing??
<j1mc> soberon: sorry, i'm at work now, and can't help.  :(
<soberon> No problem... thanks
<soberon> see you
<sunnypies> Just a question, why would someone want to use Xubuntu rather than Ubuntu if they have a power-house machine?
<h3sp4wn> because gnome sucks
<pleia2> sunnypies: some of us like xfce more than gnome
<sunnypies> oh ok, I'm not familiar with xfce, whats the difference with that and gnome?
<sunnypies> I love learning =)
<maxownz> i thought xubuntu offered gnome and kde?
<h3sp4wn> You can run kde or gnome apps in xfce
<maxownz> but you aren't actually running kde or gnome?
<h3sp4wn> No you are running xfce
<pleia2> maxownz: under the hood the only difference between the *ubuntus are which window manager you're running, so if you're running Gnome you're running Ubuntu, if you're running KDE you're Kubuntu ,etc
<maxownz> ah
<sunnypies> so what's the difference between xfce and gnome?  just that one uses nautilis?
<sunnypies> anyone?
<maxownz> learning like you ;)
<h3sp4wn> gnome has all sorts of "features" that consume system resources and for me achieve very little
<sunnypies> oh ok
<sunnypies> h3sp4wn, so you just install the programs you actually use with Xubuntu
<h3sp4wn> I don't use any gnome programs
<h3sp4wn> I use amarok - and the rest are just X programs
<sunnypies> h3sp4wn, what is amarok?  and are X programs have a gui?
<h3sp4wn> amarok is a kde media player
<h3sp4wn> X programs have a gui yes
<sunnypies> h3sp4wn, so what the difference between a x program and a gnome program since they both have guis
<h3sp4wn> Actually I only use xterm or urxvt - and terminal stuff
<h3sp4wn> gnome programs need loads of libraries
<pleia2> sunnypies: different developers, different features
<h3sp4wn> I don't like any gui applications that are not in a compiled language either
<pleia2> you have a lot of choices for what apps you want to use in Linux to do most things..
<sunnypies> roger
<h3sp4wn> (Finally got to the stage where we have enough power for a computer to feel lightning fast - I would rather it feel like that than wasting power on perl / python / ruby applications etc
<maxownz> so h3sp4wn would you say you run a minimalist system?
<h3sp4wn> Not that minimalistic
<sunnypies> whats your system h3?
<h3sp4wn> dual core athlon x2 / 2gb ram / nvidia / decent 320gb sata disk ?
<maxownz> i'm trying to build something that is very basic - web, email, office, maybe a few simple games, maybe some multimedia apps
<h3sp4wn> fluxbox is lighter than xfce
<h3sp4wn> (I use a mixture of sometimes e17 sometimes xfce)
<maxownz> because my system is very old and virtually non-upgradable
<grazie> maxownz: if you've 128m ram or more xubuntu is worth a look. if you've got less then DSL or similar would be better in my opinion
<maxownz> so i want to learn how to compile a custom kernel so i can cut out a bunch of unwanted, unneeded stuff
<hyper_ch> hiho
<maxownz> 64mb ram :(
<maxownz> what is DSL? (i'm guessing you aren't talking about the internet service)
<hyper_ch> maxownz: you can run xubuntu on 64mb ram... but I would advice against it...
<maxownz> haha yea i have it running right now
<hyper_ch> maxownz: DSL --> DamnSmallLinux
<maxownz> ah
<hyper_ch> maxownz: you could install fluxbox as Window Manager on a ubuntu server install
<maxownz> then install openoffice, firefox, thunderbird to use with fluxbox?
<hyper_ch> maxownz: yes, but OOo is VERY slow on that
<grazie> i wouldn't try openoffice with 64mb ram
<hyper_ch> grazie: it works... I did it on a 10 year old notebook... well, not 10 year old.. had a P1 233mhz processor with 64mb ram
<hyper_ch> grazie: but it's crawling slow
<maxownz> is there something simpler than openoffice that could edit doc and spreadsheets
<h3sp4wn> I would use something based on uclibc with 64mb ram
<hyper_ch> maxownz: abiword and gnumeric
<hyper_ch> maxownz: you should them have already in xubuntu
<maxownz> sure do
<maxownz> so should i look into ubuntu server + fluxbox or rebuild a smaller xubuntu kernel
<hyper_ch> I'd go for DSL
<maxownz> then i can choose which gui i want?
<h3sp4wn> I would go for ucrux
<maxownz> looks like DSL comes with Fluxbox and JWM window managers
<hyper_ch> ucrux... haven't heard of that yet
<maxownz> would wireless be a problem with DSL?
<hyper_ch> could be... depending on your wifi adapter
<hyper_ch> do you have a cd-rw?
<maxownz> not in the machine i want to turn unix but i have in other computers lying around
<h3sp4wn> Alot of the wireless drivers don't support 2.4
<hyper_ch> maxownz: then just download the DSL Live CD, run it nd you'll see whether your wifi adapter works
<maxownz> haha simple enough
<hyper_ch> that's why I said cd-rw ^^
<maxownz> ?
<hyper_ch> cd-rw --> you can try lots of stuff and not waste piles of cd-r :)
<maxownz> oo ur sayin burn the DSL Live CD to a cd-rw instead of a cd-r
<hyper_ch> yes, if the cd-drive of the notebook can handle cd-rw then you can test-drive it... if it works it's good... if not, then you just blank the cd-rw and you have not wasted a cd-r
* hyper_ch gives channel operater privileges to hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> *smile*
<maxownz> yea i feel ya
<hyper_ch> maxownz: you see when I started with linux... I sort of just downloaded more or less any distro I could find to test on cd-r... so in the end I had a pile of those that I really don't need... I should have used cd-rw from the beginnin
<maxownz> haha i know what you mean
<maxownz> i have a spindle of distros when i started playin in hs
<h3sp4wn> I have grml on a 1gb usb key - I can install any distro from there
<hyper_ch> h3???
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: ?
<h3sp4wn> grml its a live distro
<h3sp4wn> (only decent one I know of actually for its use)
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: ah... I have DSL on my stick :)
<h3sp4wn> It has zsh - good screen configuration
<h3sp4wn> just what I want on a live cd
<hyper_ch> zsh?
<hyper_ch> !zsh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zsh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> http://grml.org/zsh/
<h3sp4wn> !info zsh
<ubotu> zsh: A shell with lots of features. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.2-25ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2169 kB, installed size 6528 kB
<hyper_ch> with lots of features ^^
<h3sp4wn> tab completion for almost everything
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> nice
<BFTD> I use Puppy
<hyper_ch> I have an important question.... what shall I go get for dinner
<maxownz> its friday - pizza
<hyper_ch> I guess I'm going to get pizza then :)
<hyper_ch> btw, is a sys reboot required after upgrading HAL?
<BFTD> hyper_ch nope
<hyper_ch> BFTD: good :)
<BFTD> at least not for me
<hyper_ch> after the power outage yesterday my uptime was reduced to 0 :(
<BFTD> pwn'd!!
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 238/897GB, RAM: 989/1010MB, 142 proc's, 12.15h up
<hyper_ch> :(
<hyper_ch> sunnypies: /sysinfo in Konversation
<pilotkevin> hey guys\
<pilotkevin> how can i download the PPPoe package outside linux? (i have an adsl connection through a router modem, i think, so i need to get pppoe installed)
<hyper_ch> pilotkevin: good question...
<pilotkevin> and the answer? :P\
<pilotkevin> ah http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hyper_ch> hmmm, the answer would be ask h3sp4wn or BFTD or TheSheep ^^
<godless> anybody use adesklets?
<hyper_ch> yes
<godless> Anyway to get yab to stay on top?
<hyper_ch> yab?
<flugger> I'm having multiple problems with xubuntu, I cannot open the terminal..it restarts xfce everytime I try. Synaptic will not let me mark anything for installation either.
<cjae> hi does anyone have a plextor optical drive and does it now work after the HAL update
<cjae> or work better??
<godless> hyper_ch:  The launchbar desklet.. anyway to keep any desklet always on top? I'm sure I could adapt the method.
<cjae> I don't understand how my hitachi/LG drive can work so good as compared to a plextor drive??
<hyper_ch> godless: I don't know what you mean
<hyper_ch> cjae: LG produces good devices
<h3sp4wn> plextor's new stuff is no better than anyone elses
<cjae> hyper_ch, and plextor does not
<h3sp4wn> (they used to be higher quality but now you just pay for the name)
<cjae> i see
<cjae> anyone know about the whole having to put an audio disc in before to get a dvd to play
<cjae> this was rectified by the HAL update
<hyper_ch> I remember when plextor had the first burn-free device
<cjae> but now it crashes gxine
<cjae> and I tried with VLC and that does not work as well
<cjae> but if I put it in the LG drive voila
<cjae> and gxine does not crash
<cjae> this suck though because my plextor is my dvd burner the LG is only cd/rw
<cjae> is plextor the only one that can update firmware by holding the eject button and the  putting the firmware iso in it?
<cjae> I mean like OS independent
<cjae> and how good is lite on as compared to the others??
<h3sp4wn> I have a lighton sata drive here - seems fine
<cjae> this really sucks cause I bought this drive so it would function well under linux and it sucks more than most wtf
<h3sp4wn> certain there is not something else wrong - wonky cable etc
<cjae> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/27316
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 27316 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Plextor DVD-RW drives do not detect DVDs properly until an audio CD is inserted" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<cjae> oh the you go
<cjae> there
<h3sp4wn> looks like it only exists in dapper
<cjae> on it was in xubuntu till the HAL upgrade this morning
<h3sp4wn> which hal upgrade ?
<cjae> Now this is what I get The xine engine failed to start.
<cjae> No plugin was found maybe the file does not exist or cannot be found please check url
<cjae> put the same dvd in LG wham bam thank you mam
<cjae> sorry not familiar with synaptic or apt-get could you tell me how to check
<cjae> Upgraded the following packages:
<cjae> hal (0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12) to 0.5.9-1ubuntu2~feisty1
<cjae> ktorrent (2.1-0ubuntu2) to 2.1.4-0ubuntu1~feisty1
<cjae> libhal-storage1 (0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12) to 0.5.9-1ubuntu2~feisty1
<cjae> libhal1 (0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12) to 0.5.9-1ubuntu2~feisty1
<Catoptromancy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cjae> sorry I just didn't think it would be so bad cause no else seems to be speaking
<Catoptromancy> not real bad, If I have more than 2-3 lines pastebin is alwasy good
<cjae> Catoptromancy, ok it will
<cjae> sorry that should say I will
<Catoptromancy> looks like those packages are already upgraded
<cjae> yeah but my drive still fails it also has the latest firmware as well
<Catoptromancy> how does it fail?
<cjae> I am very stumped I guess I should'nt say latest cause after I said that elsewhere there was a new update they were like 4 days apart(plextor)
<cjae> Ok first it would not recognize the dvd (only video like movie/mpeg dvds) regular dvds(data) worked fine
<Catoptromancy> hmm I should scroll up once in awhile heh
<Catoptromancy> did it seem like a codec missing?
<Catoptromancy> for an error message
<Catoptromancy> I had to install a ton of codecs to get Kaffine working right
<Catoptromancy> with pretty much everything
<cjae> I also have the libdvdcss while seems to be getting a little tattered anyway, I would just say blank disc on the desktop icon and  opening would just show vobs and such
<Catoptromancy> 1 DVD I had I couldnt play
<cjae> that should say it instead of I
<Catoptromancy> Movie, dais it was write proected
<Catoptromancy> said*
<cjae> It is madagascar
<Catoptromancy> I could open the the DVD, and look at the files
<Catoptromancy> but it wouldnt play
<cjae> trying to make backup cause this is the second one I have bought cause kids scratch the hell out of them
<maxownz> anyone in here know php?
<Catoptromancy> Try another DVD, it mgiht be Copy-protected
<cjae> the funny thing is I put it in the LG and works automagically
<Catoptromancy> LG a moive?
<cjae> wouldn't libdvdcss fix that on a that on a two year old movie
<cjae> LG is the optical drive
<cjae> it is just a dvd reader though
<Catoptromancy> hmm drivers maybe?
<cjae> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/27316
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 27316 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Plextor DVD-RW drives do not detect DVDs properly until an audio CD is inserted" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<EspadaV8> hi, what's the login managed in xubuntu? and how do i configure it?
<EspadaV8> *manager
<cjae> can codecs be attached to devices
<Catoptromancy> they are general
<Catoptromancy> shared devices use them
<Catoptromancy> if its installed it should find it
<Catoptromancy> EspadaV8, menu settings, login window
<cjae> Catoptromancy, well it works in the other device??
<h3sp4wn> EspadaV8: gdm
<cjae> I am so frustrated
<Catoptromancy> seems like a bug that you posted
<EspadaV8> ah, thanks Catoptromancy and h3sp4wn
<cjae> Catoptromancy, think it is just ubuntu
<cjae> or is it kernel??
<Catoptromancy> Launchpad bug 27316 in linux-source-2.6.15
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 27316 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Plextor DVD-RW drives do not detect DVDs properly until an audio CD is inserted" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/27316
<h3sp4wn> Looks like it only exists with dapper
<Catoptromancy> not using Feisty?
<Catoptromancy> cjae
<cjae> yes I am using feisty
<h3sp4wn> so a bug in 2.6.15 shouldn't affect you
<h3sp4wn> cjae: what does 'uname -r' say
<cjae> and I did the audio thing first and it would at lest recognize the dvd
<cjae> 2.6.20-15-generic
<cjae> think I need to recompile???
<h3sp4wn> This has only just started ?
<cjae> it was a fresh install
<cjae> zero filled and started clean
<h3sp4wn> but it worked prior to the hal update ?
<cjae> no worked worst
<cjae> worse
<cjae> h3sp4wn, sorry I should type your name cause you may have the beep enabled
<h3sp4wn> I am more likely to notice if you do
<cjae> h3sp4wn, would only open the disc desktop icon would say blank media I mean blank disc
<cjae> h3sp4wn, quote from the bug post "I don't have another drive spare to test with unfortunately. The problem exists with all video DVDs (I haven't tried with a data DVD though). I am able to use mplayer/xine to play the DVDs without having to insert an audio CD, it just seems to be Hal that gets confused." so that's why I thought it was just HAL
<cjae> opps
<h3sp4wn> hmm, you don't have to use hal or dbus
<cjae> !info dbus
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 342 kB, installed size 708 kB
<cjae> !info hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 543 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<h3sp4wn> probably removing either of those will remove xubuntu desktop though
<cjae> h3sp4wn, what do you think I should do??
<cjae> tired another disc nothing same crash
<cjae> wow does my spelling/typing suck
<cjae> h3sp4wn, ok but in I do not just let gxine open and play it with vlc an the plaextor drive it works
<h3sp4wn> sudo update-rc.d -f dbus remove
<cjae> wow
<h3sp4wn> Trying to work out how hald gets started
<cjae> h3sp4wn, not trying to be rude but this system is fairly stable,and I have been bouncing from distro to distro are you sure??
<h3sp4wn> You don't need dbus
<h3sp4wn> or hald
<h3sp4wn> If you can play manually (and know how to do it) then it won't make any difference to you
<cjae> so you would like me to do that
<cjae> h3sp4wn,
<h3sp4wn> I don't know if you would like to do it then do it
<cjae> ok I tried the madagascar disc in there again and the desktop icon comes up but vlc fails with it too
<cjae> h3sp4wn,
<cjae> h3sp4wn, sorry this is like my 5 time on irc
<h3sp4wn> have you removed the dbus startup scripts ?
<h3sp4wn> s/scripts/links
<cjae> I did the above command
<cjae> I will try again
<h3sp4wn> run sudo /etc/init.d/dbus stop
<cjae> ok
<h3sp4wn> ps -efH | egrep hal\|dbus
<cjae> h3sp4wn, ok did that now VLC does not have a /dev listing
<h3sp4wn> Can you not just use open disk
<cjae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20385/
<Tido> ok, I'm retarded.  Somehow I've borked xfce badly.  It won't load the desktop, no icons, no applications menu
<Tido> and I have no idea why
<Tido> any suggestions?
<cjae> h3sp4wn, you mean in VLC
<h3sp4wn> cjae: yes - don't know why you need /dev there
<cjae> open disc I always have needed a /dev/ listing there
<cjae> h3sp4wn, I think cause I have two optical
<h3sp4wn> just type in the device you want to use
<cjae> h3sp4wn, I know I tried
<h3sp4wn> are you in the correct group ?
<cjae> h3sp4wn, do you get the pastebin
<h3sp4wn> yes
<h3sp4wn> just not sure whether just killing those will exit xfce or not
<h3sp4wn> sudo kill 5565 5566
<cjae> h3sp4wn,  sorry just hang one sec please
<h3sp4wn> cjae: no I need to go somewhere back in a bit
<cjae> h3sp4wn, just killed xchat and the channel list
<Tido> did anyone see my question? I'm dying here :(
<Tido> I'll reprint if it's off your screen
<Tido> when xfce loads, one of the menus comes up, but no icons on the desktop come up, or the desktop itself.  Also the applications menu is gone.
<Tido> does anyone know what would cause this?
<Catoptromancy> right click desktop?
<Catoptromancy> or a task bar
<Catoptromancy> in task bar
<Tido> has no response
<Catoptromancy> "add new item" and select menu
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<cjae> alt f2??
<Tido> alt f2 works
<cjae> xfce4-panel
<Tido> doesn't seem to do anything
<Tido> hang on I might have it solved
<Tido> lets see if it survives a reboot
<cjae> or did you muk up panel manager settings
<Tido> it was xfdesktop
<Tido> somehow it got messed up
<Tido> but I purged it and reinstalled
<Tido> then ran and it seems to be ok now
<Tido> oh
<Tido> except
<Tido> applicants menu is still gone
<cjae> you can add that
<Tido> yeah, just did
<Tido> ok, well, disaster averted for now, but I wish I knew how that happened
<Shaba1> Hello all
<Shaba1> anyone here?
<sunnypies> oi
<sunnypies> hellp
<Shaba1> Hello sunnypies
<sunnypies> Shaba1, having a wonderful friday?
<ntslab> Sysinfo for 'nts61': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)XeonCPU1.70GHz at 1680 MHz (3361 bogomips), , RAM: 982/1010MB, 124 proc's, 5.45h up
<Tido> oh, also, how can I make a user that doesn't need a password to login?
<sunnypies> Tido, Just don't add a password hit next or continue
<Tido> it errors out and says password must be at least 6 characters
* Boje ist away (Schnen Tag - auf Wiedersehen!)
<kalikiana> boje, Turn that away script of yours off, please.
<soberon> Good afternoon... A question: There are in Xubuntu a directory named /hotplug/firmware??
<tero_> Hi! I need help upgrading from dapper
<h3sp4wn> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tero_> I tried with update-manager but it told me that i need one of the *buntu-desktop packages
<tero_> however I can't install any of them since slocate won't install
<tero_> this is what I get from apt-get
<tero_> (Reading database ... 92917 files and directories currently installed.)
<tero_> Unpacking slocate (from .../slocate_3.0.beta.r3-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb) ...
<tero_> Removing `diversion of /etc/cron.daily/find to /etc/cron.daily/find.notslocate by slocate'
<tero_> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/etc/cron.daily/find' with
<tero_>   different file `/etc/cron.daily/find.notslocate', not allowed
<tero_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/slocate_3.0.beta.r3-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<tero_>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<tero_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tero_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/slocate_3.0.beta.r3-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<tero_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tero_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<h3sp4wn> !info slocate dapper
<ubotu> slocate: Secure replacement of findutil's locate. In component main, is extra. Version 3.0.beta.r3-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 29 kB, installed size 152 kB
<h3sp4wn> tero_: Checked launchpad ?
<h3sp4wn> Shouldn't need to use force on dapper
<tero_> whats launchpad
<h3sp4wn> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<h3sp4wn> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<tero_> I'll try that
<Shaba1> hello
<Shaba1> anyone know and easy vnc client and server for linux that will connect and can be connected to a windwos machine?
<cjae> h3sp4wn, are you back I guess
<cjae> h3sp4wn, how do I put that startup script back
<h3sp4wn> update-rc.d
<cjae> does that just start all the scripts up again, didn't I just remove it?
<h3sp4wn> No
<h3sp4wn> just stopped the startup scripts - I didn't tell you to remove it
<cjae> sudo update-rc.d -f dbus remove
<cjae> is what you told me to do
<h3sp4wn> exactly
<h3sp4wn> sudo update-rc.d dbus defaults
<cjae> assume I got to restart wm??
<h3sp4wn> just start it up again sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<h3sp4wn> then restart the wm
<cjae> that what I meant sorry
<cjae> I did sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<cjae> before would that have worked
<h3sp4wn> ?
<cjae> anyway, I lost all my desktop icons on monitor and tv out
<cjae> I meant before I asked you
<h3sp4wn> That is nothing to do with that though
<cjae> oh that is daemons and not start up scripts right?
<kalikiana> Is someone in here fluent in Spanish, to review a short text?
<cjae> h3sp4wn, ??
<h3sp4wn> I am confused as to what you mean
<cjae> /etc/init.d is for what will run in the init level I  am in right??
<cjae> like init 3 or 4
<h3sp4wn> Not 100% sure what upstart does
<h3sp4wn> with regards to runlevels
<cjae> upstart??
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu replaced init in edgy
<cjae> I thought I read that somewhere
<cjae> so what is it now
<cjae> I gotta reboot wm old lady wants to watch movie
<renners> hi can I get some help installing xubuntu please?
<grazie> renners: what's the problem?
<aboyousif> renners, how much you will pay ? :D
<renners> I'm trying to install over a previous kubuntu installation.... but I keep getting disk errors... i think because the kubuntu partion is mounted but every time I unmount it, something remounts it!
<grazie> renners: if you're getting disk errors you most likely have a disk problem. What errors?
<Pumpernickel> bug 107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<renners> not disk errors... kubuntu installed no problem... I'm using option to use entire disk hda
<renners> i thaink that's it ubotu!
<grazie> renners: if you read the bug report there's most likely a workaround
<renners> yep, trying it now thanks
<skyde> hello
<grazie> hi there
<skyde> some one know why the install froze on (detecting hardwar)
<skyde> in fact it is not frozen it only make 30 minute it is at 90%
<kalikiana> skyde, Actually it'S often the case that a second try with the same options will work.
<kalikiana> I don't know why, though.
<skyde> tanks
<skyde> i will wait a little
<skyde> but it realy seem to do nothing
<grazie> skyde: are you using alternate or desktop cd?
<skyde> dekstop
<skyde> now it say selecting package to remove
<skyde> i think it work only it was slow
<grazie> does alt+ctrl+f1 give you a console?
<skyde> yes
<skyde> i seem to install well
<skyde> i am now at 95%
<skyde> sorry
<grazie> good news ... no problem
<skyde> i dont know why it is soo slow
<skyde> but if it work
<skyde> :)
<sunnypies> question:  I just installed mtpaint   i can load by typing mtpain in terminal, how do i put an icon of it in the Applications list???
<skyde> it now remove a lot of package
<skyde> it might be for that reason
<skyde> with the menu editor
<skyde> in setting
<skyde> menu editor
<grazie> sunnypies: not sure what you mean by "put an icon of it in the Applications list"
<skyde> i wish to have a button to start it
<skyde> like a link on windows
<skyde> :P
<skyde> he not i
<grazie> sunnypies: if you want an Applications menu entry you'll need to create a mtpaint.desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<grazie> sunnypies: if you wan
<grazie> sunnypies: if you want an icon on the panel then right click the panel and select "Add New Item"
<sunnypies> cool, I just right clicked on ubuntu
<sunnypies> and clicked edit menu
<sunnypies> and did it that way
<grazie> k
<cjae> how do I enable more tty (guis)
<sunnypies> thanks
<cjae> like ctl alt f8
<cjae> through f12
<cjae> ohla
<Catoptromancy> Anyone happen to know how to use a .diff
<Catoptromancy> I need to patch a program before I compile it
<renners> thanks for help earlier, peeps, I'm now talking from a working hd install!
<cjae> how do I enable more tty (guis)
<Gerro> need to export a .deb to another comp, how do I do that?
<Gerro> like I installed something on this comp through synaptic
<Gerro> but other one doesn't have internet
<cjae> download the .deb
<Gerro> from where?
<Gerro> check everyone of those repositories for where its getting it from!?
<Gerro> synaptic needs an export function..
<cjae> I think there are sites from ubuntu that just have  individual deb they may have a search on the page or just use google
<Gerro> and get it from some random other site
<Gerro> never mind found it under packages.ubuntulinux.org/fiesty/
<Gerro> feisty I mean
<cjae> I meant use google to find the ubuntu site
<cjae> like the subdirectories
<skyde> exect the desktop what is different in xubuntu
<Frem> font question: Why do the cool old Windows fonts like Arial and Tahoma not display correctly in the interface when I turn off anti-aliasing, hinting, sub-pixel hinting, and all that fun stuff?
<Frem> I want my desktop to look like this screenshot (http://xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=55632&file1=55632-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Murrina-Rezblue&PHPSESSID=0b5943e9f7cebb8f3e2396e302bf931b) , but the fonts look like they're scaled weird, they don't look nice at all.
<kalikiana> Frem, 1. When you turn off hinting and anti aliasing most fonts look bad, that's not only about Windows fonts. 2. The link doesn't work for me.
<Frem> http://fremwise.googlepages.com/Screenshot.png
<Frem> kalikiana, I'm using windows fonts which are supposed to look decent without anti aliasing and hinting.
<Frem> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Murrina-Rezblue?content=55632
<Frem> Doh, never mind. Turned on hinting and it got fixed.
<kalikiana> See? I was right. ;)
<Frem> Yes, yes you were. Thanks. :-)
#xubuntu 2007-05-12
<odat> what is the terminal command to discover your internal ip address from your router?
<h3sp4wn> ifconfig $1 | awk '/inet addr/ {printf "%s\n", substr($2,6)}' | grep -v ^127 (something like that)
<cjae> h3sp4wn, ok it seems just to be libdvdcss
<h3sp4wn> get it from /msg ubotu seveas
<cjae> cause I just got another dvd to use xdvdshrink and it worked I guess madagascar has to hard an encyption
<pRrp> check it.. in xfce.. somethin is weird with xscreensaver.. on boot i get this little 1 inch square that looks barcodelike.. distortion.. but if i wait for the screensaver to come on and i hit a key it disappears.. also i can make it disappear by going into suspend and then waking it up
<pRrp> i've disabled the screensaver and powersave mode and restarted.. but i still get it.. xscreensaver is still running in processes too.
<nopcode> hey
<nopcode> after installing the nvidia driver using envy, i'm getting "cannot find -lGL" when linking opengl programs
<nopcode> actually i dont have libGL.so in /usr/lib
<nopcode> only libGL.so.1
<nopcode> and linking that to libGL.so helps but that link is gone after rebooting
<nopcode> any hints?
<Riot777> hi
<Riot777> anybody know how to hide mounted hard disk icon on xfce desktop ?
<Riot777> dunno why xubuntu mounted a partition on my desktop it's not removable media
<Frem> pRrp, I get that also. It shows when restoring from hibernation, right?
<pRrp> frem; nah it shows when i boot up sometimes
<pRrp> and wont go away until i suspend then wake it up..
<Frem> huh
<Frem> It's centered around the mouse pointer for me, there's also some green lines at the top of the screen. I believe it's part of whatever the graphics card has buffered, if that makes any sense. Like, if I've booted Windows recently, I can sometimes make out a messed up version of the windows boot screen.
<BrendanM> weird
<BrendanM> what kind of graphics card is it?
<Frem> But for me, it only shows for a few seconds when I restore from hibernation. I've got an on-board ATI Xpress 200m.
<pRrp> ah. well this is a square box in the top left corner.. it has something to do with xscreensaver.. also i think i need to add some options to my xorg.conf to let my ati adapter work better. this is an old laptop. im sure there's something i can do
<nopcode> ati? ha-ha! </nelson>
<BrendanM> Are you using the ati proprietary drivers or the free drivers?
<cjae> how do I change Amules port 4665 to another port maybe in the 55000 + range
<cjae> Extended server requests UDP port
<Rynux91> I just keep coming back to confuse somebody...
<Rynux91> weird problem...
<spasticteapot> I recently had a system crash, and I'm getting filesystem errors on startup.
<Rynux91> everytime I try to run terminal, the x desktop enviroment ethier stops, or crashes...
<spasticteapot> Where the fnord can I find the logfile, and could someone look over it if I pastedump it somewhere?
<Rynux91> then if I'm not running anything...it'll simply ask me to re-login....and if I'm running something...it simply stops working...
<chatnoir> hello!
<spasticteapot> Hello.
<chatnoir> Just have two minor issues...
<spasticteapot> chatnoir: Can you tell me where my boot logfile is?
<chatnoir> ???
<chatnoir> boot logfile?
<spasticteapot> Er, the one that records all the crazy text that comes up on my screen when I boot.
<chatnoir> in /boot ?
<chatnoir> I mean in a file located in it...
<spasticteapot> Dunno.
<chatnoir> can somebody tell me how to setup my trackpoint device? I'm on Xubuntu Feisty, IBM Thinkpad X21
<chatnoir> ...I just wanna make it more sensitive
<M_42> does anyone know how to get your backlight on your lcd to turn off
<M_42> anyone know how to force a lcd monitor to turn its backlight off?
<deniz_ogut> Hi Dear Friends! xubuntu 7.04 Feisty. I'm trying to burn a ISO image but Xfburn is totally silent. I mean I can get to the dialog windowses, but it doesn't burn. What to do?
<M_42> I use k3b 1.01 (getdeb.net)
<M_42> to burn cds even though its kde
<M_42> nero linux is good also but its not free
<deniz_ogut> M_42: I know about k3b and its a good tool. But I wonder why the default writer of xubuntu is not writing. I made a search and in forums there's discussions that during Feisty era iso burning spec of Xfburn was broken. But it is unbelivable if it is still reamlaining broken in Feisty. I don't want to believe this and I'm trying to learn what I am doing wrong. Otherwise, it means that there's another huge problem. The question is simple: Is there anybo
<M_42> I could never get it to work
<M_42> so I went k3b
<M_42> :C
<deniz_ogut> *during feisty era= during edgy era.
<deniz_ogut> M_42: Thank you for answering.
<M_42> np  nerolinux is also very good
<M_42> I think there are serials up on mininova
<M_42> it doesn't use kde-libs
<M_42> I wish I could figure out how to force my lcd to turn off
<M_42> the backlight stays on
<M_42> lol
<deniz_ogut> M_42: Thanks but now for me the problem is not to find a burning too. There's something weird related with xubuntu as an OS. If xfburn was not working (at least was not working well) how can it be put in the next release, Feisty, as the same. Is it a joke?
<M_42> i dunno ive seen lots of broken packages
<M_42> gaim 1.5 stopped working with msn and they never fixed it till the next version of ubuntu came out
<M_42> OOo had a nasty font problem which was fixed in 2.1 but they never updated
<M_42> lots of little annoying things
<M_42> like that
<deniz_ogut> Yes the amazing one being the default terminal emulator. In your opinion, what is to be done? Do we waste our energy by dealing with xubuntu?
<spasticteapot> deniz_ogut: What's your problem again?
<deniz_ogut> Is the best to give our efforts to Ubuntu?
<spasticteapot> I've NEVER had any trouble with Xubuntu.
<spasticteapot> It has a wacky implementation of XFCE to make it more Gnome-like.
<deniz_ogut> We were discussing about why I didn't manage to write an ISO image to a CD via xfburn.
<spasticteapot> Go over to #XFCE for advanced help - they're the guys to ask when you have something like a faulty CD burning problem.
<deniz_ogut> This is not XFCE guys problem.
<deniz_ogut> isn't xubuntu responsible if some tool they put in the package isn't working?
<deniz_ogut> Then I will install an Ubuntu server and xfce on it.
<deniz_ogut> Why there's a xubuntu then?
<spasticteapot> deniz_ogut: For people who need a lighter distro than Ubuntu?
<spasticteapot> Personally, I think Ubuntu's only saving grace is ease of use - I'm thinking of moving to Arch, but I'd miss Sudo.
<deniz_ogut> Dear frield, I know this need and I USE xubuntu as well.
<deniz_ogut> and I want xubuntu be good, better etc.
<spasticteapot> Fair 'nuff.
<spasticteapot> Personally, I agree.
<spasticteapot> Arch linux, aside from being a bit trickier to use, seems to be vastly superior.
<deniz_ogut> But if that iso burning tool was not working during the previous release and if it is still not working, there's a serious..... I mean its wrong.
<spasticteapot> Yep.
<spasticteapot> I don't even HAVE an internal optical drive.
<deniz_ogut> Here for many such issues people keep saying: Install another tool or tell to the upstream.
<deniz_ogut> This is not acceptable.
<deniz_ogut> xubuntu as an OS should work under its own integrity.
<deniz_ogut> What emlse can I say?
<deniz_ogut> spasticteapot: Ok you don't have an optical drive. But if optical drives are much more for xubuntu then we will say that we won't give service for them. If we do, and if we put a device for it, we expect it to work.
<deniz_ogut> spasticteapot: This is the one of several unbelivable things I'm discovering in xubuntu. First one was terminal emulator is causing x to crash. And what said is: This is an upstream issue and install another tool. These are not serious manners.
<T`> hmm
<T`> deniz_ogut, i dont have that prob
<spasticteapot> deniz_ogut: I know what you mean - everyone is focusing on Gnomebuntu.
<spasticteapot> Personally, I'm wondering if Xubuntu should be replaced with an Arch-based distro.
<spasticteapot> I'm installing it on my laptop this weekend.
<spasticteapot> In a new partition. of course.
<T`> i haven't tried the gnome based ubuntu.. is it still dog slow as it used to be?
<deniz_ogut> For many architectures there is. Forums and Launcpad bugzilla is full of them. Anyway. There may be bugs, some of them may be serious as well but we can't say "install something else" or "this is upstream related". User, in the last resolution, demands something usable.
<deniz_ogut> Why did I change from Ubuntu to xubuntu then, if I will install all their tools?
<T`> deniz_ogut, what exactly is your issue?
<deniz_ogut> I beileve that I am doing something wrong, to write iso image via xfburn.
<deniz_ogut> But it seems that it is the case for everybody.
<deniz_ogut> And not in feisty but in edgy as well.
<T`> i dont like xfburn
<deniz_ogut> and I don't want to believe this.
<T`> i use gnomebaker
<deniz_ogut> and I don't want to install k3b.
<deniz_ogut> This is wnat i ask.
<T`> deniz_ogut, what the heck are you freaking out about
<T`> just shut up and use what works best for you.. this is linux.. free software
<deniz_ogut> Dear T. Problem is not liking xfburn or not liking it.
<T`> i install software which suits my needs all the time
<T`> i use xmms,
<deniz_ogut> What i ask is: is xfburn work for someone or not?
<deniz_ogut> it is that simple.
<T`> mplayer, etc.
<T`> i dont like xfmedia.. it sucks.. so what
<T`> but i'm saying: if it doesn't work, then use what works
<T`> there is so much choice.. and its beautiful
<T`> you have to be very glad
<T`> not like windows
<deniz_ogut> if the default tool is not working at all, there's a distro problem.
<T`> yea.. but unfortunately tools take time to mature
<deniz_ogut> i am talking about the default one. and not about chances. it is not working.
<T`> just like anything else in life
<T`> i highly recommend you use something else other than xfburn
<deniz_ogut> you are right.
<T`> i like xubuntu cuz its FFAAAASST
<T`> i dont care about its tools
<T`> i instlal my own.. thunderbird, firefox, xmms, mplayer, etc..
<T`> i  use lightweight stuff..
<T`> i agree it sucks xfmedia never works
<T`> atleast for me it always hangs up
<T`> but then i just dont care.. cuz i know a software which works awesome.. mplayer
<deniz_ogut> dear T I have a 128 ram and I like xubuntu for being fast as well. But this does not mean that we won't dibcuss the whole scene.
<spasticteapot> You need more RAM.
<spasticteapot> T': If I wanted to install all my own tools, I'd bloody well use Debian.
<T`> yea i see what you mean.. there is a real problem here with not making these tools better
<T`> but i think they just need time
<T`> spasticteapot, then please do?
<T`> i only install _a few_ of my own tools
<spasticteapot> Rolemaster - E Shit Critical Tables, excerpted from Companion XVIII: Shit
<spasticteapot> has happened, blinding the poor unfortunant permenantly, breaking both
<spasticteapot> their arms, and stunning them for 27 rounds. They expire in a miserable
<spasticteapot> heap 6 rounds later. Pity, that.
<deniz_ogut> :-) If I have more ram I won't use xubuntu! There are milions of 128 ram machines around the world and GNU/Linux is capable to operate them well.
<spasticteapot> Ack, wrong chatroom.
<spasticteapot> T': I like Ubuntu because it's easy to use.
<spasticteapot> I don't want to install my own tools.
<spasticteapot> I want to install, and have everything work.
<spasticteapot> I thought that was the whole point of Ubuntu.
<deniz_ogut> You are right and what i am trying to say is this.
<T`> spasticteapot, perhaps.. xubuntu is an offshoot.. has advantages/disadvantages
<deniz_ogut> "linux for human beings". Not only for geeks.
<T`> spasticteapot, give them some time dude.. they are all doing us free service..
<spasticteapot> Yes. But they are sucking at it.
<T`> i know.. i'm just pissed you guys dont appriaciate their work
<spasticteapot> I'm not going to bloody donate any money 'till they fix xubuntu.
<T`> oh thats fine
<T`> you should state that to them
<deniz_ogut> I'm not blaming the developers, I'm trying to contribute for the things to be better.
<T`> but the best way to encourage them is to thank them
<spasticteapot> T': As someone who has worked as a sysadmin for free - donating my own time - I can say : "THBBT!"
<T`> cuz they aren't obviously doing it for the money
<deniz_ogut> And I'll report this xfburn issue as well.
<spasticteapot> It's not done 'till it all works.
<spasticteapot> Gnome is, IMO, a worse choice than XFCE. Much more bloaty.
<T`> spasticteapot, have you used ubuntu lately?
<deniz_ogut> and for the moment, yes I'll install some other tool, solve my personal problem but this doesn't mean that the main problem is solved.
<T`> spasticteapot, just wondering how it compares to xubuntu on a fast machine.. like an intel core duo..
<spasticteapot> T': Gnomebuntu, no.
<deniz_ogut> Up to feisty, I was using Ubuntu.
<spasticteapot> T': I don't have a C2D. I have a 1ghz single-core Pentium M.
<deniz_ogut> During Edgy era I used Ubuntu.
<spasticteapot> Hence Xubuntu.
<T`> ah oko
<T`> deniz_ogut, how is it compared to xuubnut speed wise?
<deniz_ogut> for 1 month I'm using xubuntu.
<T`> deniz_ogut, i am buying a new comp.. 2GB/C2D e6600, etc..
<deniz_ogut> xubuntu is obviously much more speedy.
<deniz_ogut> because of desktops.
<T`> even on a fast comp?
<T`> what?
<deniz_ogut> Ubuntu= gnome xubuntu= xfce
<deniz_ogut> I don't know the fast computers.
<deniz_ogut> mine is a low end one and ubuntu was slow.
<deniz_ogut> xubuntu is for me.
<deniz_ogut> But I belive that even in a fast pc, xubuntu will run faster than Ubuntu.
<j1mmc> deniz_ogut: yes, xubuntu is a little more snappy, even on a fast pc.
<deniz_ogut> but I believe that, even if I have a fast computer I may prefer xubuntu. because i like its simplicity.
<T`> j1mmc, ohok
<heavywolf> really interesting conversation guys, im about to start using xubuntu on an old pc
<T`> i'm assuming kubuntu is just slower than ubuntu/xubuntu?
<deniz_ogut> heavywolf: If you have an old computer, xubuntu is THE best.
<heavywolf> yeah, that what a friend told me, im going to try it out
<deniz_ogut> yes kubuntu (kde) is the "slowest" one.
<heavywolf> but i have a question
<heavywolf> can you use beryl on xubuntu?
<deniz_ogut> But much more "eye candy".
<j1mmc> kubuntu and ubuntu are slower than xubuntu, but you need to weigh features, too.  xubuntu isn't quite as feature rich as kubuntu or ubuntu
<j1mmc> heavywolf: yes, you can use beryl on xubuntu
<heavywolf> perfect
<heavywolf> that's what i want
<deniz_ogut> As far as I know you can use beryl on xubuntu. but x-ubuntu can handle beryl doesn't mean it can handle on all machines I belive.
<heavywolf> thats reasonable
<heavywolf> i used to use ubuntu before
<heavywolf> when it was the 5.04 version
<deniz_ogut> You can install beryl on xubuntu on an 1 gb ram machine; it is sometheng, 128 ram machine, it is somletnhirg else.
<heavywolf> now im trying to upgrade everything till 7
<heavywolf> i just havent use it in a while hehe
<skyde> i would like a stric "python script.py" to start a boot time
<skyde> how i do that
<heavywolf> T` what version of xubuntu do you use?
<skyde> 7.04
<hitmanWilly> 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Jester45> !info hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 543 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<Jester45> theres a update for hal just so you know, and you need to use dist-upgrade or hal is kepted back
<deniz_ogut> Hi dear friends. Reminding that I am a relatively new bug reporter triager. Questions: 1- If a bug is reported for a previous release, and if I have the same of it in the current one, should I report a new bug or add a comment to the existing one? If there was an old similar report and if it is rejected by someone who is supposed to know what he is doing but if I believe that the bug (still) exists, what should I do? The real situation is for Bug #830
<deniz_ogut> TheSheep: You please have a look at my question above. I know that you understand me.
<deniz_ogut> Sorry sorry. Wrong channel. I am going to ubuntu-bugs. sorry.
<xjkx> dont care for languages, then i didnt download the language CD, somethings here is in english but i understand english, problem is that i cant see accent keys, its probably the charset, how do i change system's charset? its probably using UTF-8 and i need iso8859-1 or its using iso and i need utf-8, unsure
<xjkx> my echo $lang has;
<xjkx> pt_BR.UTF-8
<cjae> how do I remove entries from the applications menu (ones installed by wine) the edit menu is so strange
<cjae> is there just a normal config file I can edit like with nano or something?
<cjae> cause the xfce4-menu editor only has like three of the listed applications in it actually it does list them at all it lists SETTINGS,SETTINGS MANAGER and About XFCE
<cjae> hello
<aussieman> what can i use to comose html gu style as i cant get moz-composer
<hyper_ch> cjae: ~/.cache/xfce4/desktop  on of the files in there
<cjae> hyper_ch, thanks I 'll try and check back
<cjae> hyper_ch, this was under menu-cache--home-cjae-.config-xfce4-desktop-menu.xml it seems to be the only one that has the other entry may I just delete were it starts at <menu name="Other" icon="applications-other">
<cjae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20462/
<cjae> hello
<cjae> hyper_ch, did you die on me??
<grazie> cjae: maybe but probably just away from the keyboard. What's the problem? (Incidently I've got a very unreliable connection at the moment)
<cjae> grazie, thanks I ma trying to get rid of the applications menu created by wine which I purged
<grazie> cjae: do you know where in the menu?
<cjae> grazie, and I asked if there was something else I could use to edit the menu besides the xfce4 menu editor
<cjae> and he told me to go to ~/.cache/xfce4/desktop and look in those files
<grazie> cjae: the xfce menu editor can change anything that's not part of the system menu
<cjae> how
<grazie> cjae: the system menu is controlled by .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<grazie> cjae: is the wine entry in the system menu?
<cjae> I only have three entries in menu editor and none of them are applications
<cjae> no right above it
<cjae> in the menu editor I only have settings, settings manager and about xfce
<cjae> and some separators
<grazie> cjae: then the menu entries must be part of the system menu which is controlled as described above ^^
<cjae> it is NOT part of the system menu
<cjae> oh I see sorry hang on
<grazie> cjae: you could 'grep <menu entry> /usr/share/applications/*.desktop' to find the right .desktop file
<cjae> see he told me to look in ~/.cache/xfce4/desktop
<cjae> but would this not just be cache
<grazie> cache is cache
<grazie> or to be accurate .cache is cache
<cjae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20464/
<cjae> grazie,
<cjae> grazie, so deleting the cache would not be useful??
<grazie> it won't remove the wine menu entries no
<cjae> I purged wine why did it leave this
<cjae> sort of like winblows add/remove leaving folders
<cjae> grazie, did you get the pastebin??
<hyper_ch> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<grazie> due to the way it's been packaged (sorry just lost connection again)
<cjae> grazie, did you get my pastebin?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20464/
<grazie> cjae: I can see it now. Is "other" the menu entry?
<cjae> grazie, yes
<grazie> cjae: what menu items are there in "other"
<cjae> help. isobuster, order now, uninstall now
<grazie> cjae: which one(s) do you want to remove?
<cjae> all including other
<grazie> cjae: yes, but each of those menu entries will have a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications. You should search for "isobuster", etc...
<grazie> cjae: also case is important. use "grep -i" to ignore case
<aussieman> grazie, why cant i find mozilla composer?
<cjae> grazie, I am lost I tried grep -i isobuster /usr/share
<grazie> aussieman: I don't know. Why can't you find mozilla composer? :)
* grazie waits for punch line
<aussieman> dunno
<aussieman> its not in the repos
<grazie> don't know the app
<aussieman> and i wnat a simple html composer
<grazie> !info composer
<ubotu> Package composer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<aussieman> thats right ubotu so what can i use?
<grazie> aussieman: is not part of the mozilla suite?
<grazie> !info mozilla
<ubotu> Package mozilla does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<aussieman> wel cant see it in the apt cache
<aussieman> very good ubotu
<aussieman> is he a bot! stupid me
<aussieman> html composer?
<cjae> and I tried just making my way there by the file manager and the is no /usr/share/applications/.desktop folder
<cjae> !info thunderbird
<grazie> cjae:  no....grep -i isobuster /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<grazie> that can't be right
<grazie> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<aussieman>  !info html
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 10635 kB, installed size 29700 kB
<ubotu> Package html does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<aussieman> !info html
<aussieman> thunderbird exists
<grazie> !info mozilla-composer
<ubotu> Package mozilla-composer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<aussieman> but who knows a simple esay html editor like composer on mozilla?
<cjae> grazie, nothing
<aussieman> see
<aussieman> ubotu, knows a lot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows a lot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aussieman> ubotu, is very polite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is very polite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cjae> aussieman, you just want an email editor
<aussieman> !info mozilla-suite
<ubotu> Package mozilla-suite does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<aussieman> no i want to make web pages
<aussieman> without stuffing around with too much html detail
<grazie> aussieman: found this
<aussieman> http://www.mozilla.org/products/mozilla1.x/
<cjae> ahh I thought I wasn't right
<grazie> !info mozilla-cascades
<ubotu> Package mozilla-cascades does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<grazie> aussieman: that package is in edgy but not feisty. don't know why
<grazie> !info edgy mozilla-composer
<ubotu> Package edgy does not exist in feisty
<aussieman> ok
<grazie> !info mozilla-composer edgy
<aussieman> yeh
<ubotu> Package mozilla-composer does not exist in edgy
<aussieman> lol
<aussieman> too smart bot
<cjae> smrt
<grazie> aussieman: use http://packages.ubuntu.com to search
<grazie> cjae:  try "grep -i wine /usr/share/applications/*.desktop"
<cjae> anyway. grazie after an updatedb locate only finds the isobuster installer in my /home
<cjae> grazie, nothing
<grazie> cjae: yeah you've removed the app, but the menu details are still there
<grazie> cjae: yes?
<cjae> yes
<cjae> the grep wine showed nothing
<grazie> cjae: do "ls /usr/share/applications/*.desktop" and pastebin the output
<cjae> is it just in cache and a complete reboot would rid it??
<aussieman> y si quieres un manual de HTML aqui hay uno muy bueno: http://desarrolloweb.com/html/
<aussieman> O tambien el mozilla composer... me parece que es...
<aussieman> Code:
<aussieman> sudo aptitude install mozilla-browser
<aussieman> but i still cant find it --- seesm that is the name
<grazie> cjae: a reboot may clear the menu. Best just delete ~/.cache
<aussieman> ahaha  its now known as seamonkey http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/
<cjae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20465/
<aussieman> but we dont have it
<cjae> grazie,
<cjae> sh*t I was trying to remember that name
<aussieman> !info seamonkey
<ubotu> Package seamonkey does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<grazie> aussieman: I'm pretty sure that composer is part of mozilla (the suite), which is avaible on edgy but dropped from feisty
<aussieman> SeaMonkey 1.1.1
<aussieman> SeaMonkey 1.1.1
<aussieman>     The next generation of the all-in-one internet application suite
<aussieman> i couldnt find it in edgy on the pacakeges site
<aussieman> but i gonna try seammonkey from the mozilla site
<aussieman> lets see
<aussieman> thanks grazie! grazie gracias grazie
<cjae> grazie, did you get the pastebin
<grazie> cjae: yes, nothing obvious. Did you trying deleting ~/.cache
<cjae> no I was waiting for a response
<grazie> try deleting* :)
<cjae> I will
<cjae> grazie, didn't work
<grazie> cjae: ok, those menu entries must be hidden somewhere in those .desktop files
<deniz_ogut> Hi all! xubuntu Feisty. How can I learn the "chipset" of my PC? Any command? And which part of the output will tell me the chipset?
<cjae> grazie, but now I have less entries in ~/.cache/xfce/desktop
<cjae> grazie, found it
<cjae> ~/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs/smartprojects/Isobuster
<cjae> and then all the entries under the other
<kmindi> hello
<kmindi> I am new to linux - (x)ubuntu.
<cjae> grazie, should I just delete the wine folder
<kmindi> I have a question :
<grazie> cjae: sorry yes. I forgot about the ~/.local/...
<deniz_ogut> kmindi: hello. listening
<grazie> cjae: sorry yes. I forgot about the ~/.local/... (I just got disconnected again)
<kmindi> after i login the add/delete new software dialog appears.
<kmindi> how can i stop it loading every login?
<grazie> cjae: if wine is gone yes
<deniz_ogut> kmindi: Where does it appear?
<kmindi> as a new window
<cjae> grazie, why did they make the menu editor suck so bad
<cjae> it's the only thing that really sucks about xfce
<deniz_ogut> kmindi: wait a minute please. I'm looking for something. It shouldn't appear under normal conditions. You can open it via Applications > System. Just a few minutes please.
<grazie> cjae: it's work in progress I think
<grazie> cjae: it's work in progress I think (disconnect again)
* grazie concedes defeat
<kmindi> deniz_ogut: ok
<cjae> I found it by the ~/.cache/xfce4/desktop/menucache thing it was the first listing for some reason after rm ~/.cache
<cjae> thanks for the help grazie
<grazie> cjae: np
<cjae> later
<deniz_ogut> kmindi: Was that situation same from the very beginning you installed xubuntu or did it start after a point?
<nessmuk> can one upgrade from Ubuntu Dapper directly to Xubuntu Feisty, or is it better to install the Xubuntu fresh, from scratch.
<deniz_ogut> kmindi: are you there?
<kmindi> deniz_ogut: sorry I cant't remember but I just installed it lets say 5 reboots ago.
<nessmuk> In Ubuntu, you can Right-Click an item in the menubar and choose the option to show it in the panel. Can you do this in Xubuntu?
<kmindi> deniz_ogut: I think I did not change something . But thats what everyone says if a problem occours...
<deniz_ogut> kmindi: lets try this. Will you please go to Applications > Settings > Autostarted applications and tell me what exists there?
<kmindi> deniz_ogut: wait...
<kmindi> deniz_ogut: there is the printer queue applet, the gkrellm, "Verwaltung eingeschreankter Treiber", but checked is only the printer aplett
<kmindi> in the description it says something : these apllications are loaded in addition to those saved by/after logoff session.
<deniz_ogut> kmindi: thinking about it.
<deniz_ogut> kimindi: did you mak the installation in German?
<kmindi> deniz_ogut: yes
<deniz_ogut> kmindi: wait a fex minutes please
<kmindi> deniz_ogut: no problem
<deniz_ogut> kmindi: sorry. I don't know. I couldn't find anything related. Are you hanging here for some time?
<kmindi> deniz_ogut: thanks anyway maybe I get it work by myself. I think so.
<deniz_ogut> i will try to find you here if you will be here and if i find something. Try to ask the room later maybe there will be someone who knows about it.
<kmindi> ok, thanks.
<deniz_ogut> !add/delete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add/delete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Merchelo> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Merchelo> kmindi: ^^^
<kmindi> yes... and where can I find this tab in xubuntu?
<deniz_ogut> kmindi: applications > settings > sessios and Startup Settings
<deniz_ogut> *sessios= sessions
<deniz_ogut> Merchelo: But most probably kmindi haven't done anything to the default settings there. It should be something else but what.
<kmindi> under sessions and Startup Settings is no tab which was described above...
<kmindi> just two with a few checkboxes.
<kmindi> so: I am on to making a fresh installation . in english. -> started.
<shriphani> folks network manager kicks off 4 applets in xfce... any ideas on how to prevent this ?
<b52> hey guys
<b52> i could need a little help
<shriphani> like ?
<b52> im actually running the xubuntu desktop cd 7.04 i want to install it
<b52> but i dont know how to set up my partitions
<b52> im also running winxp and want to keep it
<shriphani> hmm give your xp 10 gb.... or 20
<b52> my winxp uses 25gig
<shriphani> ok...
<b52> and i want to offer xubuntu also around 25 gig
<shriphani> how big is your ram ?
<b52> 512
<b52> 2 gig swap?
<shriphani> ok so set up a swap partition twice that...
<b52> two swap partitions?
<shriphani> no
<shriphani> a swap partition two times your ram size....
<shriphani> i.e. 1024 mb
<shriphani> or 1 gig
<b52> ah ok
<b52> how can i make a screenshot of my actuall viewing?
<shriphani> i think i got a 4gb root partition and the rest for home and swap...
<b52> well, wait i show u what ive done so far
<b52> dev/hda
<b52> - hda1 ntfs /media/hda1 /(this is my win partition) 25gig
<b52> - hda2 swap 1gig
<b52> - free space 52gig
<b52> dev/hdv
<b52> *b
<b52> - hdb1 80gig
<b52> which filesystem should my / get?
<b52> ext3
<b52> ?
<shriphani> umm care to speak it out in a sentence ?
<b52> sorry
<b52> how can i create a screenshot of my actuall viewing?
<shriphani> well you dont need to
<shriphani> i was asking you to put the previous 3 lines in one sentence
<b52> should i use the ext3 filesystem for my root partition?
<shriphani> sure
<b52> could u tell me now how to create a screenshot of my viewing?
<shriphani> hmm Applications ------> Accessories ------> Take screenshot.
<shriphani> however this is on a ubuntu with xfce installed...
<b52> dont have "take a screenshot"
<shriphani> do you have gimp in graphics ?
<b52> yeah
<Merchelo> open a terminal, and type scrot
<b52> scrot is currently not installed
<b52> im running this live cd
<TheSheep> b52: gimp has an option to aquire a screenshot, and you can also add a screenshot applet to the panel
<shriphani> well then gimp it is...provided no one else comes up with an idea
<b52> i got it, thanks
<shriphani> b52, in case you want a look i am pasting my fstab in pvt.
<b52> pvt?
<shriphani> in a private dialogue window
<b52> ah ok
<b52> would be nice
<b52> what you think about that: http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitleddx0.jpg
<b52> my windows partition wont get erased, right?
<shriphani> doesnt look like it.....
<Merchelo> No.
<b52> should i change something before i apply it?
<Merchelo> nope.
<b52> ok, ill install now
<b52> sucessfully installed xubuntu :)
<infbliss> hi all can somebody tell me how to give execute permissions in vfat partitions
<TheSheep> infbliss: fat paritions don't have linux-like permissions
<TheSheep> infbliss: they don't support such thing
<TheSheep> infbliss: you can add some options to the mount command to have *all* files executable
<Laibsch> .
<malky> guys, how do i install packages without internet connection? (i need pppoe)
<hyper_ch> (1) download the .deb file
<hyper_ch> (2) double-click it
<Jester45> malky: use a 2nd computer to download the deb then burn it to a disc or to usb thumb drive, then just double click on the computer that needs it
<Riot777> hello I installed yesterday on pc xubuntu feisty, I notice that it created on xfce destkop icon of mounted harddrive partition , is there any way to remove that icon, I can't even rename it or something?
<hyper_ch> Riot777: right-click desktop --> settings --> behaviour
<Jester45> are you sure its not a cd?
<Jester45> i never had a harddrive icon
<Riot777> Jester45: yep
<Riot777> this partition is mounted on /media/stuff I have there some backup files etc
<b52> /server -m irc.quakenet.org
<Riot777> brb
<b52> someone knows how to create a lvm with the installpartitiontool?
<Jester45> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<b52> thanks
<Riot777> k I'm back, I tryed that thingy with icons it worked but
<Riot777> how come ubuntu thinks that my third partition is removable drive cause it dissapear only when I "unticked" removable drives
<Riot777> so now I don't see cdrom icon when it auto mounts
<Riot777> any tips ?:P maybe some config files to edit?
<Riot777> I only saw .config/xfce4/desktop/icons.screen0.rc but modifying this file is no go :d
<Riot777> I want only to remove that hardrive icon and leave cdrom and floppy
<Riot777> anyone ?:P
<Jester45> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<CotH> Is anyone on #ubuntu here?
<CotH> I got asked to paste an error and I got auto kick-banned by chanserv
<CotH> Not happy :(
<nixternal> CotH: sorry about that, I meant to do a /quiet to stop the flood
<nixternal> as soon as the channel resyncs I will remove the ban on you
<nixternal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CotH> Okay, ta
<nixternal> that is where it should have gone :) my appologies on the finger fumble on my part
<nixternal> CotH: fixed, you can rejoin
<W8TAH> where do icons get hidden so that i can select them for launchers?
<j1mc|afk> W8TAH: they are in /usr/share/icons
<j1mc|afk> W8TAH: they come in different sizes and such, so you may have to dig around a little bit to find the one you want.
<j1mc|afk> that's where they are, though . . .   :)
<b52> ive got a problem with the lvm solution the alternative cd offers
<b52> when i want to create a logical volume in my group, it takes a long time
<b52> when i check it in the console mode, he says something about not able to open hdc
<b52> because of read only
<b52> someone has an idea_
<Jester45> b52: channel #ubuntu might be more helpfull
<Jester45> b52: that problem isnt xubuntu specific
<Cannon_Ball> Hello everybody, I am new at Xubuntu
<Jester45> hi
<Cannon_Ball> I installed it one week ago on an old notebook
<Cannon_Ball> and since I'm experiencing loads of problems
<Cannon_Ball> hi Jester45
<Jester45> go ahead and ask
<Cannon_Ball> This morning I decided to reinstall everything from scratch,
<Cannon_Ball> to be sure that I did not forget anything I did
<Cannon_Ball> So the first problem I have is the OpenOffice suite
<Cannon_Ball> Xubuntu comes with a preinstalled Openoffice Word processor
<Jester45> yes
<fabianruch> kmindi: hey dude :)
<Cannon_Ball> Its windows have graphically disturbed edges, I can't see the borders
<Cannon_Ball> and I can't click on the usual buttons to change dimensions
<Cannon_Ball> With the previous installation, I tried to install twice the whole suite
<Cannon_Ball> but there were no changes
<Jester45> so the problem is only with openoffice
<Cannon_Ball> The thing which makes me go crazy is that it does it only with openoffice
<Cannon_Ball> yep
<Jester45> try installing sun-java6-jre
<Jester45> openoffice has some java in it and that might be messing it up
<Cannon_Ball> with the previous installation I had installed Java, which was working fine, but no improvement on this issue
<Jester45> ok
<Cannon_Ball> with the previous installation I had some problems with multimedia
<Jester45> did some things not play?
<Cannon_Ball> following the instructions on Medibuntu, I had installed some codecs for WMV
<Cannon_Ball> but when launching GXine I could not see anything.
<kmindi> ah hi fabianruch
<Cannon_Ball> When stopping the video and restarting the PC was rebooting unexpectedly
<Cannon_Ball> this was a constant, despite the many different codecs reinstallation
<fabianruch> kmindi: everything's working out for you?
<Jester45> there might be somthing wrong with your videocard driver
<Cannon_Ball> so my feeling now is that Xubuntu has some problem with the video driver
<Jester45> Cannon_Ball: what video card does it have
<Cannon_Ball> yep, that's it!
<kmindi> fabianruch: yes think so.
<Cannon_Ball> one moment
<fabianruch> kmindi: are you running xubuntu on your new (*blink* blink*) laptop?
<Cannon_Ball> I have an amnesia
<Cannon_Ball> The TravelMate 505 series are equipped with the Intel 82440 MX chipset
<Cannon_Ball> the graphic card is the NeoMagic 2Mb
<Cannon_Ball> I suspect that the Xubuntu installation does not properly sets the parameters for this videocard
<Cannon_Ball> on the net I only found instructions to set the parameters on the Gentoo distro
<Cannon_Ball> how can I check the parameters setting in Xubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> If its settings for xorg.conf then you can just use the gentoo ones
<Cannon_Ball> ok, but how?
<kmindi> fabianruch: yes . its working great .
<h3sp4wn> follow the instructions
<Cannon_Ball> which instructions?
<fabianruch> kmindi: :)
<h3sp4wn> 17:39 < Cannon_Ball> on the net I only found instructions to set the parameters on the Gentoo distro
<kmindi> fabianruch: but I have problems with my wlan usb stick. there are now drivers for linux so I took ndiswrapper, and I think that works. but then....
<fabianruch> kmindi: wait a moment. i'll be back in a minute. :)
<Cannon_Ball> the ones for Gentoo require to copy a file (XFConfig...)
<Cannon_Ball> I did it but nothing changed
<h3sp4wn> so read the file and merge the changes
<Cannon_Ball> where? in which file?
<h3sp4wn>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cannon_Ball> that's my problem, I don't know which file to change
<Cannon_Ball> ok thank, I'll try and come back
<fabianruch> kmindi: back
<fabianruch> kmindi: poor guy ;)
<kmindi|ibm-t20> fabianruch: ok, wb.
<fabianruch> kmindi: you shoudl buy a linux compatible wlan pcmcia card
<fabianruch> you won't have to worry then
<fabianruch> i think that's the best
<fabianruch> or: with the right documentation you can writer a driver on your own
<kmindi|ibm-t20> fabianruch: I thougt about that option, but I thougt, there must be a way to get this f*cking stick work ....
<fabianruch> tell the channel your "stick"'s name
<fabianruch> maybe someone can help you out
<kmindi|ibm-t20> so here we go: Netgear WG111T .
<kmindi|ibm-t20> my notbook is an IBM Thinkpad T20 .
<fabianruch> and which did you use? the windows driver?
<fabianruch> +driver
<kmindi|ibm-t20> (as you may can se in my nickname ^^)
<kmindi|ibm-t20> I tried it with the ndiswrapper to set up the windows drivers
<fabianruch> we don't like away-nicks and with-more-than-one-nick-in-the-channel guys :D
<kmindi|ibm-t20> and it worked-> ndiswrapper shows :
<kmindi|ibm-t20> athfmwdl : driver installed device (1385:4251) present
<kmindi|ibm-t20> netwg11t : driver installed device (1385:4251) present
<fabianruch> huh?
<kmindi|ibm-t20> what?
<fabianruch> did it really work?
<fabianruch> or: should it work? ;)
<kmindi|ibm-t20> the part with ndiswrapper works. i think.
<fabianruch> which part doesn't?
<kmindi|ibm-t20> that part should work
<kmindi|ibm-t20> ok the part with wpa_supplicant does not work
<kmindi|ibm-t20> shall I show you the debug output?
<fabianruch> paste it at rafb.net or some another pastebin
<fabianruch> does xubuntu have one?
<kmindi|ibm-t20> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kmindi|ibm-t20> so here it is:
<kmindi|ibm-t20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20513/
<kmindi|ibm-t20> everyone is looking/reading? ... :)
<fabianruch> what does ifconfig -a say?
<kmindi|ibm-t20> do you want the full output?
<kmindi|ibm-t20> or are you looking for somethink special?
<fabianruch> just paste it
<kmindi|ibm-t20> ok. wait.
<fabianruch> thanks *hugh* :)
<kmindi|ibm-t20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20516/
<fabianruch> and where's your interface wlan0?
<kmindi|ibm-t20> dont know
* fabianruch reads ndiswrapper doc
<fabianruch> let us see iwconfig's output :)
<fabianruch> normally you have to load a module or compile a new kernel
<fabianruch> so the driver recognizes your card und will be attached
<fabianruch> in the end your card can be used on another layer
<fabianruch> can somebody correct me? :)
<fabianruch> s/some/any
<kmindi|ibm-t20> iwconfig
<kmindi|ibm-t20> lo        no wireless extensions.
<kmindi|ibm-t20> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<kmindi|ibm-t20> irda0     no wireless extensions.
<fabianruch> please read the doc again ;)
<fabianruch> no, wait
<fabianruch> paste 'dmesg | tail'
<fabianruch> better: 'dmesg | grep wrapper'
<kmindi|ibm-t20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20517/
<kmindi|ibm-t20> oh...
<kmindi|ibm-t20> Windows driver couldn't initialize the device
<fabianruch> you got it!!!
<kmindi|ibm-t20> ok.
<kmindi|ibm-t20> but how can i fix it then.
<fabianruch> :D
<fabianruch> ehm, _Windows driver_ couldn't initialize the device
<kmindi|ibm-t20> yehhhs....
<kmindi|ibm-t20> but can you tell me what I have to do now?
<kmindi|ibm-t20> do I have to buy a new wlan device?
<odat> hi everyone
<kmindi|ibm-t20> one that is supported by the linux kernel by default.
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi
<odat> anyone know how to load an alsa module on startup?
<kmindi|ibm-t20> me not
<fabianruch> odat: /etc/modprobe.conf?
<fabianruch> man modprobe
<fabianruch> kmindi|ibm-t20: according to the error, i think the windows driver doesn't fit your device
<fabianruch> are you sure it's the right one and ndiswrapper should work out for it?
<cjae> how come a blank mousepad opens every time I log in to xfce??
<kmindi|ibm-t20> yes it is the right one
<TheSheep> cjae: you must have logged out with the 'save session' option checked and mousepad opened
<cjae> I don't think so cause nothing else opens hang on I will check im sure its not
<TheSheep> cjae: then check the settings->autostarted applications
<cjae> automatically save session on logout is unchecked
<cjae> show hibernate and suspend are checked but I don't see them either
<cjae> all that's in there is restricted driver and print queue applet
<cjae> TheSheep,
<TheSheep> cjae: then I have no ide, you may try to clear you session by removing ~/.cache/sessions/
<cjae> done that too!! think it is like winblows and I have to check and uncheck the dave sessions thing?
<cjae> the save sessions
<ivo> hello, I'm new here and need some help for the network-manager-gnome installation...
<h3sp4wn> ivo: maybe you would find more people using that in #ubuntu
<ivo> okay, thank you very much... cu
<h3sp4wn> ivo: If you want to just use wpa_supplicant I can probably help you
<odat> what directory do i use to load modules on startup
<h3sp4wn> which modules ?
<h3sp4wn> the simplest is just to add to /etc/modules
<odat> that directory doesn't exist
<cjae> TheSheep, I did have to check it and make sure everything was closed and completely reboot as a x server reboot was not enough to make it  take hold
<ivo> h3sp4wn: I have installed wpa_supplicant but I thought it was just necessary for network-manager?
<h3sp4wn> ivo: You can use it by itself
<h3sp4wn> odat: its a file
<odat> oh crap
<odat> sorry
<cjae> TheSheep, and then uncheck it and tried loggin in several times does not come back
<cjae> TheSheep, thanks anyway
<TheSheep> cjae: well, you must have some script running at startup that starts it
<ivo> h3sp4wn: does it have a graphical interface?
<h3sp4wn> It has wpagui I have never used that though
<h3sp4wn> !info wpagui
<ubotu> wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 98 kB, installed size 224 kB
<cjae> can anyone tell me why if I use something that is hard enough on system resources that it has to use my swap (rarely,,love xfce) why this stuff doesn't leave the swap when the load diminishes
<TheSheep> cjae: swap is not about load, but about memory
<cjae> TheSheep, the first time I tried loging out (xserver) it opened again except it was thunar and the optical storage disc, so I was thinking it might have been just a thunar window open with no contents
<cjae> ??
<TheSheep> cjae: linux doesn't clear the swap once it's used, because there is a good chance it will be used again in a moment, and it doesn't really cost to keep these pages in swap
<cjae> but after two days of no using them or at  least the app??
<TheSheep> cjae: you can go to thunar's preferences and go to the last tab to edit the volume manager properties (auto-opening of cd drives, etc.)
<cjae> TheSheep, it has n't happened again but I will familiarize myself with that anyway thanks
<cjae> TheSheep, my big problem is that I have no taskbar or panel on my tv out so when something get minimized over there I cannot see it and is hard to kill cause you forget what is open
<cjae> like if I minimize thunar in tv out I cannot unmount the drive on the monitor screen cause it is being used on the tv out
<TheSheep> cjae: middle-click on the desktop
<cjae> you mean left and right at once
<TheSheep> cjae: yes, if you don't have a 3-button mouse
<cjae> or scroll wheel
<cjae> on the tv out??
<TheSheep> anywhere on the desktop
<cjae> give me option for workspaces
<TheSheep> cjae: the workspaces hsould be there too
<TheSheep> cjae: on the window list
<TheSheep> cjae: you can also bind that list to some key -- the command is 'xfdesktop --window-list'
<cjae> I see I have to open a file manager first
<cjae> that is very cool didn't think about that
<cjae> it is very helpful cause my girlfriend does that a lot I don't know why I don't have the panel or taskbar though
<TheSheep> cjae: I have one of my 'windows' keys bound to that, and the other to the applications menu
<TheSheep> cjae: you can get the panel by pressing alt+f2 and typing 'xfce4-panel'
<cjae> tried that
<TheSheep> cjae: and then put taskbar and anything other you need on it
<Jester45> TheSheep: that would only give it to display 0 not the tv-out
<cjae> been on many places trying to figure this on out
<TheSheep> Jester45: ah, right
<Jester45> i just jumped into a lot of org stuff
<Jester45> xorg*
<cjae> TheSheep, my xorg seems to be crazy
<cjae> or else xfce is
<Jester45> i got 3 xservers running on 3 displays, 6 desktops with beryl is confusing
<cjae> Jester45, if you have 3 xservers you do not use twinview or anything right?
<Jester45> display 0 has 3xervers display 2 has 3xservers and display 3 has 3 xservers
<Jester45> im not suing twinview or at least i dont think i am
<cjae> Jester45, do you think you could help me get a panel or taskbar on my tv out
<Jester45> probly not
<cjae> TheSheep, thank you and that question goes to anybody actually
* Boje ist away (Schnen Tag - auf Wiedersehen!)
<Jester45> i can try
<cjae> ill pastebin xorg
<WantXubuntu> If I just tried to run Xubuntu from a live CD and the top and bottom bars didn't show up, is it unlikely they will with a full install as well?
<WantXubuntu> *will not
<Jester45> WantXubuntu: he has them on is moniter but not tv-out
<cjae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19912/
<zials> my bars didn't show up sometimes either... but they were fine when I installed it
<WantXubuntu> Jester45, not sure what you mean
<cjae> Jester45, TheSheep
<TheSheep> Jester45: he just joined :)
<TheSheep> WantXubuntu: are you still running it?
<Jester45> o i see
<WantXubuntu> TheSheep, no,got toonervous
<WantXubuntu> *too nervous
<Jester45> cjae: try this
<TheSheep> WantXubuntu: you might want to use the 'verify cd' option at boot, to make sure it burned ok
<WantXubuntu> TheSheep, I'm running it now off another computer
<WantXubuntu> I'm speaking to you from it
<WantXubuntu> Seems perfect here
<zials> mhmm, when I had the bar problem, I verified the CD and it didn't detect anything...
<Jester45> cjae: "xfce4-panel --customize" -> new panel -> position freemoveable  -> move panel to tv
<cjae> in terminal?
<WantXubuntu> So zials you just went for it and it worked?
<Jester45> yea
<zials> yup
<cjae> k
<WantXubuntu> even though the live showed no bars?
<zials> sometimes, the bar shows... sometimes they didn't... (with CD)
<WantXubuntu> Alright... I guess I go for it, thanks
<WantXubuntu> I'll be back in here as "Nrbelex" in a few mins
<zials> whats your monitors size?
<Jester45> after 6.06 i dont even use the lice cd anymore
<WantXubuntu> brb
<cjae> Jester45, it just gave me >
<Jester45> have you guys seen the proposed firefox icon?
<Jester45> http://www.skinbase.org/files/archive/shots/162/firefox_experiment_3_big.jpg
<cjae> Jester45, nevermind I was being retarded again I mean learning challenged
<Jester45> im working on making a xfce version, realy it just the xfce logo inplace of the globe but i like it
<cjae> Jester45, ok by using it I lost my taskbar or the bottom bar from my monitor
<Jester45> did you create a new panel? or just move a old one
<cjae> just moved old one did not let me create new one
<Jester45> why not, did you click the + button?
<cjae> did you want me to type all of this into the command prompt
<cjae> ??
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> just the xfce4-panel --customize
<Jester45> the other were instructions
<cjae> that's what I did
<cjae> there is no new option
<Jester45> its at the top next to Panel 1 or Panel 2 its a + sign
<cjae> wow am I stupid
<cjae> like really really stuid
<Jester45> found it?
<cjae> yeaaa
<cjae> hang on
<cjae> damn it your a god send
<cjae> sorry for profanity
<Jester45> its fine
<Jester45> just dont over do it
<cjae> ok
<Jester45> so... its works
<cjae> I think I just have to customize them now but they both look the same do you have to input workspaces and everything??
<Jester45> that must mean im not learning challenged
<Jester45> right click and add new items
<Jester45> if you wan somthing from the old one right click on the old one at the item you want and at the top of tha menu is the name
<cjae> yeah thank you man I was @ #xorg, #xfce debain and #nvidia
<thefirstdude> how take screeny?
<zials> print screen key? O.o
<TheSheep> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<thefirstdude> yeh, how print screen
<TheSheep> thefirstdude: only the print screen key is not enabled in xubuntu
<TheSheep> thefirstdude: there is a panel applet for this, gimp has a command for that, and you can install a commandline tool like scrot for that
<cjae> I have one more question for you later if you will it's about xorg I would like to customize before g/f gets home so she can use
<cjae> Jester45, thanks
<Jester45> cjae: your welcome, and what you want customized
<h3sp4wn> thefirstdude: imagemagick directly is as easy as anything to do
<h3sp4wn> sleep 10 && import -window root -display :0 screenshot.png
<cjae> Jester45, just so unfamilar with xfce I thought the panel 1 and panel 2 things were for different screens would have helped if I moved panel 2 hey
<cjae> Jester45, brb door
<Jester45> panel one is the top or bottom and #2 is the other
<Jester45> !gtk1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> is gtk1 temeable
<Jester45> my gtk2 has a dark theme and gtk1's white is very bright
<h3sp4wn> thefirstdude: actually use scrot (imlib2 is a great library)
<h3sp4wn> annoying the its built without --enable-amd64 by default though
<Jester45> what are they gonna name it when intel gets 64bit? just 64bit
<h3sp4wn> same thing
<TheSheep> Jester45: intel got its 64bit, but it sucked so much they used amd's in the end
<Jester45> but it wouldnt be amd64
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: Did you ever use linux on itanium ?
<Jester45> i figured they had it but its not popular
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: yeah, we had itanium for tests for a month
<Daemonik> xfdesktop behaves very oddly. When dragging an icon from xfdesktop to a thunar window it copies the file or folder instead of moving it. The shift key has to be held for normal drag and drop, is there a workaround for that?
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: it was only fast with the provided compiler and provided tests
<Jester45> Daemonik: thats how it acts be defualt
<TheSheep> Daemonik: yes, hold down shift
<Jester45> by*
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: Thats not necessarily a problem with the arch then
<Daemonik> Without shift
<Daemonik> TheSheep, I can hondle that, it's the users I'm setting this up for that can't, I need to find a way to work around it.
<TheSheep> Daemonik: disable the desktop icons
<Cannon_Ball> is there anyone who can tell me how to position the icons on the desktop where I want?
<TheSheep> Cannon_Ball: drag them with your mouse
<Cannon_Ball> whenever I reboot they go back where they were before
<Jester45> Cannon_Ball: drag them where you want and save session
<Daemonik> :-\
<TheSheep> Jester45: saving the session shoudn't be required...
<Cannon_Ball> the session is always saved when I reboot
<Cannon_Ball> still the icons go back to the left side
<Cannon_Ball> :-$
<Cannon_Ball> no ideas?
<Jester45> nope
<cjae> hey Jester45 what is this section of my xorg for??  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20530/
<TheSheep> cjae: it's there in case you had a wacom tablet
<TheSheep> cjae: you know, the pen-like input device
<cjae> TheSheep, I don't have one
<TheSheep> cjae: if you don't have a wacom tablet, you can safely remove it
<cjae> That whole section??
<TheSheep> cjae: these 3 sections
<TheSheep> cjae: the definitions for wacom input devices
<TheSheep> cjae: be careful, however, to not remove your mouse and keyboard devices :)
<cjae> Right show I leave 27-29
<cjae> right should I leave 27-29
<cjae> TheSheep, Also I have had this xorg for like two years should I have the fonts list changed??
<TheSheep> cjae: no, the whole part you pasted can be removed
<TheSheep> cjae: I don't think the font paths changed
<cjae> TheSheep, I  don't even know if this xorg is from this distro
<cjae> must be cause of the sudo dpkg thing!
<TheSheep> cjae: you can genereate yourself a new one with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<cjae> but won't this just kill what I did on my tv out??
<TheSheep> cjae: yes
<TheSheep> cjae: you will have to edit it again
<cjae> can anyone verify the fonts paths
<cjae> TheSheep, do you know if they have perfected at least got some kind of perfomance from logitech mice?
<Jester45> im useing 1
<cjae> I a mx 700 and have tried to config the buttons for some time now
<Jester45> and its perfect
<TheSheep> cjae: you need to use the evdev driver for that, not the mouse driver
<cjae> and can never ever ever get it to work
<TheSheep> cjae: there are some howtos on the neyt
<TheSheep> net
<cjae> it is just all of the buttons do not work
<cjae> I have tried editing Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<cjae> and adding a xmodprobe file
<cjae> would I still need the evdev Jester45 ?? TheSheep ??
<TheSheep> cjae: I think that advanced mice are better handled with the evdev driver
<cjae> this is not an advanced mouse well not technically speaking
<cjae> it kills batteries like they were free
<cjae> it always disconnects but that maybe cause of my phone
<cjae> is it 2.4 ghz??
<TheSheep> cjae: http://linux.netpimpz.com/mx700/
<cjae> TheSheep, thanks I ll check
<cjae> I sucks in winblows as well
<cjae> it
<cjae> my mother has like one of the first wireless logitech (well ones I saw anyway) and she replaces batteries like once a years not once every two days
<Jester45> how often does she use it
<cjae> on an non glossy transparent surface
<cjae> quite
<Jester45> thats one reason i changed to wired
<cjae> my cat always smashes it
<Jester45> im a gamer and i cant stand when the batteries are  low and it loses connection
<cjae> even if it get randomly hits with it off the desk
<cjae> it is like this one is possessed sometimes it will gradually die and sometimes the light will not flash
<cjae> so you think I just lost connection and try and connect it
<cjae> and then like three minutes later it will flash dead
<cjae> lol
<cjae> nuckin futz
<Jester45> lol
<cjae> then it acts like the cordless phone and will not accept new charged batteries
<cjae> still will flash and play dead
<Jester45> have you ever tried xeyes
<cjae> yes
<Jester45> its pretty cool
<cjae> yeh
<cjae> sometimes I look like that
<Jester45> i dont like gnomes panel version because its to small
<cjae> brb door again probably the cops
<q-t> Hey, I installed xubuntu on my laptop, but when I started openoffice, the graphics got all screwy, at the top. I was told that I could tune the graphics resolutions down, but I didnt find the place to do it, where can I do it?
<cjae> again
<Jester45> applications -> settings -> display settings
<Jester45> q-t: what laptop is it
<q-t> HP Compaq nc6000
<Jester45> cjae: is that the same as yours?
<q-t> With an ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600 graph card
<q-t> the graph card has given me alot of grief, ALOT :P
<Jester45> q-t: what driver do you have
<q-t> ehm, the default one I think, everytime I have installed the driver that is supposed to be installed for that card, it fucks up for some odd reason. In windows it crashed
<cjae> Jester45, ??? I ll have to go it is the cops again got jumped and kicked about and they are investigating
<q-t> havent tried to screw with that yet in xubuntu because all goes smooth except openoffice
<TheSheep> !langugae | q-t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langugae - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !language | q-t
<ubotu> q-t: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TheSheep> :)
<q-t> sorry:P
<TheSheep> q-t: thank you
<q-t> TheSheep: np ;)
<Jester45> q-t: try using the radeon driver and if that does work use fglrx
<Jester45> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jester45> doesnt*
<q-t> fglrx what it that?
<Frem> a binary driver for ati video cards. it lets you do fun things like 3d acceleration.
<q-t> ok
<q-t> I`ll try that, thnx:)
<cjae> Jester45, what did mean by is that the same  as yours
<cjae> Jester45, ??
<Jester45> cjae: sorry but want did you want?
<cjae> Jester45, what did mean by is that the same  as yours
<Jester45> o
<cjae> the laptop??
<Jester45> cjae: yea
<Jester45> becuase he has OO.o problems also
<cjae> desktop
<Jester45> k
<k8dd> where can i find a network mapping/discovery and a sniffer program?
<Pumpernickel> nmap, ethereal
<k8dd> Pump: thanx .... i'll give them a try.
<Jester45> anyone here good at blender?
<TheSheep> Jester45: ask on #tango
<TheSheep> or on #blender, of course ;)
<Jester45> just wondering
<Jester45> i used a programe like it at school but it was on windows
<TheSheep> Jester45: I know there are some blender pros
<Jester45> and i would like to do 3d modleing but i cant realy get used to blender, it might jsut be to advance
<TheSheep> Jester45: it's famous for its horrible interface :)
<TheSheep> Jester45: yet the pros love it
<Jester45> yea, i would like just to be able to color the objects and bend them and animate them
<Jester45> with simple frame 1 frame 2 frame 3
<Jester45> i cant even figure out how to make a new object other than lights
<TheSheep> Jester45: there are some tutorials
<TheSheep> Jester45: and manuals and books :)
<Jester45> yea, i got one
<TheSheep> Jester45: some of them are even free ;)
<Jester45> yea wikibooks has a long one
<TheSheep> knowledge costs work
<Jester45> do you know of a simpler 3d modeler
<TheSheep> Jester45: you may try povray
<Jester45> in repos?
<TheSheep> Jester45: or radiance
<TheSheep> Jester45: povray should be there
<TheSheep> Jester45: it doesn't use gui, but instead a special language that you 'compile' into scenes
<Jester45> i dont think i will like that
<TheSheep> Jester45: depends on what you do :)
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> try to make interesting things
<Jester45> im installing vertex and  k3d
<suckless> anyone here to go out and flame #suse? :)
* suckless 'd like to do so
<TheSheep> suckless: why?
<suckless> TheSheep: why not?
<TheSheep> suckless: because you annoy people and make yourself enemies?
<suckless> you're right!
<suckless> halleluja
<suckless> ajaahahem, amen
<suckless> i'm out...
* TheSheep is speechless
<h3sp4wn> If you do that I hope you get klined
<h3sp4wn> but I suppose Mark Shuttleworth did post that message to the opensuse list which could be considered a flame
<kalikiana_> h3sp4wn, I accidentally saw what suckless said. Did Mark S. actually post something offending suse?
<h3sp4wn> http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse/2006-11/msg03765.html
<kalikiana_> h3sp4wn, Ah, thank you. Maybe that post of Mark was a bit perky. *g
<andrey_> hello, is it possible to make from kubuntu xubuntu ?
<zials> yup
<zials> err.. *thinks* try 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<andrey_> will it be the same as dowloading xubuntu iso ?
<zials> depends
<zials> it won't be the whole ISO file
<zials> you'll be able to access most (if not all) files you had on kubuntu
<kalikiana_> andrey_, With the above mentioned package, you'll get a full xubuntu.
<kalikiana_> andrey_, However there *may* be issues, as for 1) kubuntu won't be removed automatically and 2) sometimes kde and xfce can conflict.
<h3sp4wn> andrey_: You might still have networkmanager
<h3sp4wn> which xubuntu is lucky to not have
<kalikiana_> h3sp4wn, Isn't System->Network the network manager?
<andrey_> I have knetworkapp installed
<h3sp4wn> kalikiana_: I don't have that horrible daemon on my machine
<h3sp4wn> (and never did) but kubuntu and ubuntu do unfortunately force it on people
<kalikiana_> h3sp4wn, I have that item in my menu from the Feisty default install. Is it the same or is it a different app?
* kalikiana_ rarely needs to setup his network.
<h3sp4wn> I don't think its the same thing
<kalikiana_> How is the package called?
<h3sp4wn> !info network-manager
<andrey_> knetworkmanager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 234 kB, installed size 584 kB
<andrey_> but basically  all ubuntu are the same, only with different window managers
<h3sp4wn> yes - but xubuntu doesn't use network manager
<kalikiana_> Ah, the one I have is 'network-admin'.
<andrey_> so I can do aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop and then aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> andrey_: Did you originally install kubuntu-desktop with aptitude ?
<andrey_> I just installed kubuntu from cd
<h3sp4wn> probably won't work then
<kalikiana_> andrey_, You'll have to remove kubuntu's packages manually
<h3sp4wn> sudo aptitude purge kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a kde~i
<kalikiana_> andrey_, But there is some website explaining what you'll need to remove.
<h3sp4wn> that should get rid of most of it
<h3sp4wn> or you could ask someone with a clean xubuntu to help you
<h3sp4wn> and use apt-get dselect-upgrade
<h3sp4wn> (get the packagelist from them)
<zials> mhmm... well, there's -> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<h3sp4wn> but thats not pure xfce at all is it
<h3sp4wn> its xfce made to look like a poor imitation of gnome
<zials> x.x
<h3sp4wn> and there is no way you would need all those
<andrey_> hope I'm not going to break my system
<andrey_> where can I find my network settings when network manager is gone ?
<aro> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<h3sp4wn> andrey_: /etc/network/interfaces
<h3sp4wn> or use network-admin
<nekomancer> is there a site from which one may obtain drivers for elderly ati cards?
<Pumpernickel> Those are typically supported by pre-included drivers.  Are you having any particular problems with them?
<nekomancer> i have what ubuntu believes is a "Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS" (i'm not sure, i saved the computer from being junked), and from what it did when it had windows on the pc i think preformance is lacking.
<nekomancer> it is old, i know, but i think it can be made to work better than it is
<nekomancer> i do know that it is some type of ati card
<nekomancer> should have looked in the bios, thinking about it.
<Jester45> the inculded drivers most likly are the best the driver from ATI tends to be only good for newer cards
<Jester45> type lspci in a terminal to find out what card it is
<nekomancer> still the same thing
<nekomancer> i pulled the card type from lshw and xorg.conf
<nekomancer> "Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS"
<aro> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nekomancer> aro, may i ask why you keep asking the bot questions?
<aro> Why else does one ask the bot questions?
<aro> To obtain answers
<nekomancer> it just seems strange that you simply ask the bot.
<TheSheep> aro: you can /msg it
<nekomancer> (as opposed to the people in the room)
<nekomancer> are you trying to get your windows programs to run under ubuntu from a dual boot hdd?
<aro> I check the bot first and read the links that it provides, and if I still have trouble, I'll google a bit, and then if I still have trouble, I'll ask in the channel
<nekomancer> ah
<jasonwolf> hi folks -- im trying to run a scrpt in Xchat that is looking for Gtk2.pm -- i tried to search for it but it doesnt appear to be in my system - -where should it be, or what do i need to install to get it?
<h3sp4wn> aptitude search gtk~nperl
<h3sp4wn> I would guess libgtk2-perl
<h3sp4wn> jasonwolf: ^^
<jasonwolf> cool
<jasonwolf> thank you
<q-t> !linux-restricted-modules-generic
<jasonwolf> what is aptitiude?
<q-t> hehe
<Jester45> packagemanager
<Jester45> package manager*
<jasonwolf> oh - -ok
<q-t> jester45: me?
<Jester45> like synaptic but cli
<Jester45> q-t: no to jasonwolf
<jasonwolf> better or worse than apt?
<Jester45> depends
<jasonwolf> ok
<Jester45> try running just aptitude
<h3sp4wn> has advantages and disadvantages
<q-t> I tried to fix the graph card thing on my xubuntu on my laptop, and went into system->administration->restricted drivers manager and enabled the card....but its gone wacko on me now:P
<h3sp4wn> (but for me its advantages outweigh its disadvantages)
<jasonwolf> ok - thanks
<Jester45> i like apt's simple ness
<q-t> that linux-restricted-modules-generic is the advice given on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<q-t> i love apt:D
<h3sp4wn> jasonwolf: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s03.html (that is what sold it for me)
<Jester45> and its what my linux abilities grew up on along with nano
<h3sp4wn> apt-cache's reg exp stuff is a pain to use
<jasonwolf> cool - - i use gentoo at work  -and portage is superb but i dont want that much fiddling with it for casual
<jasonwolf> btw - that was the right package
<jasonwolf> thanks
<Jester45> some people dont stick around long
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<spasticteapot> Anyone here used the M-audio Audiophile USB soundcard under xubuntu?
<spasticteapot> I think I need to download a module or something to make it work.
<Scrape> How do I slow down the cursor speed of an evdev mouse? It doesn't seem to be affected by the control panel settings.
<h3sp4wn> does it not just use the snd-usb-audio module
<spasticteapot> h3sp4wn: Nope. Won't even show up under lsusb.
<Jester45> anyone know why sudo rm -d will not remove a directory and gives the error rm: cannot remove `/home/ryan/Desktop/qemu': Is a directory
<Scrape> Jester45: try rm -r
<Merchelo> rm -rf /
<Merchelo> wrong window sorry
<Scrape> Jester45: don't type rm -rf /
<Scrape> that would be bad
<Jester45> i know
<Merchelo> but rm -rf the directory will work
<Scrape> Jester45: I tried rm -d on a directory here, didn't work either. Don't know why, but rm -r will work
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> thunar cant delete it when in trash
#xubuntu 2007-05-13
<TheSheep> you can also hold down shift while deleting in thunar -- then it won't use trash
<Jester45> i like to keep things untill i need somespace
<TheSheep> rm doesn't use trash -- ever
<Jester45> thats why i tried it
<Scrape> Argh. My mouse is moving way too fast, but the control center settings won't change it... any thoughts?
<Jester45> because it wasnt deleting from trash
<Jester45> have bettter reflexes
<Scrape> hehe
<Scrape> Moving the mouse less than an inch puts it all the way across the screen.
<Jester45> is there a 125x cd?
<Jester45> my burner says it can burn at 125x i would like to see that
<k8dd> 7200 rpm burner?
<Jester45> idk
<cjae> Jester45, I just broke my xorg.conf and did dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cjae> Jester45, does this do a fresh reconfigure??
<Jester45> yea
<cjae> is the wacom thing in everyone??
<Jester45> not mine
<Jester45> mines a streamlined 300 lines
<cjae> I just looked at my xorg and was wondering if ubuntu does the wacom thing by default or if it reloaded a backup
<Jester45> it woudnt reload a backup unless you told it to
<Jester45> that would defeat the reason to reconfigure
<cjae> Jester45, thought so does
<cjae> it must be a default thing
<cjae> what does -phigh enable
<cjae> ??
<Jester45> ever used that
<cjae> Jester45, and I edited out 15 bit resolution and added some to my tv out and it crashed
<h3sp4wn> debconf only ask questions of priority high or critical
<q-t> Hey, when i tried to enable the restricted driver manager to use the driver for mye ATI card, xubuntu wouldnt start up again. A big mistake maybe?
* Jester45 tries not to use managers
<Jester45> besides apt
<cjae> Jester45, my question is I don't need to have 15 bit for my monitor in there right?? I could just have 1 4 16 and 24 right?
<Jester45> just leave it
<cjae> ok
<Jester45> its not gonna hurt
<Jester45> unless you need the diskspace
<Jester45> :)
<cjae> not at all
<Jester45> 1 bit wouldnt that be all white?
<Jester45> or all black
<h3sp4wn> I think its easier to cut xorg.conf down
<cjae> um but can I make it just 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x780 without the other two options like
<Jester45> heerrr?
<zials> isn't that how it is by default? O.o
<cjae> 640x350 and ones like that
<h3sp4wn> Ideally I would like it to fit one one screen
<h3sp4wn> (it is just a few lines more though)
<cjae> Jester45, I am just trying to narrow what I did wrong
<cjae> I think tv out can only be 24 bit or was that just an ati thing?
<cjae> and can I only have one resolution or one bitrate? for tv out??
<Jester45> no it can less
<cjae> cause I took out the 15 bit section
<Jester45> mine goes from 8bit - 24bit  and 400x300 - 800x600
<Jester45> well in windows
<Jester45> my cards not supported yet
<cjae>  and took out silly resolutions on 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x780
<cjae> then I tried to add 800x600 and 640x480 two screen 1 @ 24 bit and boom no more xserver
<Jester45> try 640x480 with a smaller bit like 16
<cjae> I wanted the other resolutions out for my monitor so when I push ctr +- it only uses 640, 800 and 1024
<cjae> I have used 24 1024 on my tv out before just wanted to be able to switch it so I can read it when on the couch
<cjae> to 800x600
<cjae> I think someone said to me that you can only use one though
<cjae> on tv out
<Jester45> might wanna check with the ati driver docs
<cjae> I have an nvidia
<Jester45> what out put? s-video?
<Jester45> or nvidia ones
<cjae> s video
<cjae> you mean dpi
<NrbelexUbuntu> How does one change the permission options on multiple files using thunar? I can't even do it as root.
<cjae> I gave up on ati awhile ago
<Jester45> i love ati
<cjae> then tried it again in slackware and should have just punched myself instead
<cjae> I don't like either both of their new drivers in windows suck major ------ fill your own blank
<Jester45> it would be nice if xorg could detect dual cards
<Jester45> and ask if you want to enable output on them
<cjae> they are so big that they substantially slow my p4 512mb box down
<Jester45> i like rovclock
<Jester45> i took out an old card and rovcloked the core to 600mhz
<Jester45> didnt even display anything
<cjae> I reverted my ati in another box to the old 5.10 catalyst
<cjae> and the new super idiot control center driver of m$ my makes my tv flicker and sound snap
<cjae> and takes like 2 minutes to load (well not quite)
<cjae> of > for
<cjae> oh and it should say nvidia
<cjae> I need some quality sleep
<q-t> If your xserver doesnt work, how do you boot straight into 'just the terminal' ??
<cjae> are you at the end of the boot message
<cjae> Jester45, that didn't break anything??
<q-t> cjae: me?
<cjae> q-t y
<cjae> q-t, sorry I mean yes cat pulled kb
<q-t> ehm not now, but Im doing stuff that always ends up with me not getting into the xserver, it stalls in different places. And I was wondering if someone knew a way to boot without getting into X. I`ve only gotten there by accident before:P
<q-t> just typing alot ;P
<q-t> its the damn ati card
<h3sp4wn> you can stop {k,g,x}dm from running
<q-t> how do I do that without entering x?
<h3sp4wn> select recovery mode
<q-t> so I can configure xorg.conf and so on....
<q-t> ok
<q-t> I dont get prompted for anything, it just boots in
<h3sp4wn> (that should be without x anyway)
<h3sp4wn> update-rc.d -f remove gdm
<q-t> h3sp4wn: what is that?
<h3sp4wn> man update-rc.d
<q-t> ok
<q-t> it will make my linux not boot into xserver untill i type startx....?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<q-t> thnx:)
<q-t> im reading the man now, im just not very used to all these new commands. Havent used linux that long:)
<q-t> Havent the first clue what to do when things go wrong:P
<h3sp4wn> update-rc.d -f gdm remove (I got it the wrong way round)
<h3sp4wn> you can put back with - update-rc.d gdm defaults
<q-t> ok
<q-t> Im gonna do that after I re-install xubuntu on my laptop
<q-t> ehm, it isnt 'update-rc.d -f xfce remove' or something in xubuntu, instead of gmd??
<q-t> afraid I dont understand if gnome and xfce are totally seperate
<Pumpernickel> Xubuntu uses gdm.
<q-t> thought it used xfce
<Pumpernickel> It does.
<q-t> okay, so xfce is a function on gnome?
<q-t> or gdm
<Pumpernickel> No, xfce is a separate desktop environment.
<TheSheep> q-t: both gnome and xfce are relly just a set of many applications
<q-t> i c
<TheSheep> q-t: xfce doesn't have its own desktop manager, so we use gnome's
<TheSheep> q-t: because it doesn't use too much parts from gnome
<TheSheep> s/we/xubuntu
<TheSheep> sorry
<brianw> it only uses gdm really
<Pumpernickel> GDM is just the display manager.  It manages setting up a graphical prompt from which a user can start a desktop session.
<cjae> Jester45, the wacom part must be needed
<TheSheep> cjae: why?
<cjae> cause it s the only part I deleted again it d\broke the server
<TheSheep> cjae: aaah, you need to remove the wacom parts form the servelayout section too
<q-t> So xfce isnt a desktop manager
<TheSheep> cjae: sorry, forgot about that
<TheSheep> q-t: display manager
<q-t> aaaah, i c
<cjae> ill try
<Pumpernickel> q-t: You're mixing your terms.
<q-t> so xubuntu is running xfce as display manager and gnome as desktop manager...
<q-t> right ?:P
<Pumpernickel> Nope. :)
<TheSheep> Pumpernickel: that was me, sorry
<q-t> hehe
<q-t> okay
<q-t> hmmmm
<Pumpernickel> GDM is just the login portion.
<Pumpernickel> From there, xfwm4 is the window manager, and the various parts of the desktop environment are all provided by parts of xfce.
<q-t> I wish I had a friend that knew linux from the inside out, so someone could show me in person the basics + +
<Pumpernickel> e.g, the panels, menus, desktop background + icons, etc.
<q-t> okay, so gnome logs you into the xserver, and then xfce takes over....
<Pumpernickel> No, GDM, does that.
<q-t> argh
<q-t> :P
<TheSheep> q-t: that message about starting GNOME is just wrong
<TheSheep> I think I'm going to file a bug
<brianw> gdm is the only part of gnome involved
<q-t> TheSheep: ok
<brianw> if you have gnome services, you can use the session manager to start gnome services on login
<brianw> like if you install gnome-keyring-manager or something
<q-t> ok
<cjae_> you mean "CorePointer" and "Corekeyboard"
<cjae_> TheSheep,
<TheSheep> cjae_: no, the other ones
<TheSheep> cjae_: I don't have an xorg.cong handy
<TheSheep> conf
<q-t> When I use the 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI' explanation for installing ATI drivers on xubuntu, the 6.10 (Edgy) explanation. This is better than just adding the driver to the restricted driver manager, or is it just the same???
<cjae_> I am going to pastebin both conf k
<cjae_> confs
<TheSheep> q-t: depends
<cjae_> Is nt the restricted 96xx driver?
<q-t> cjae_: yes:P
<cjae_> and the edgy way 8xxx
<TheSheep> q-t: you get newver driver, but it's not tested so well and supported by ubuntu team
<cjae_> it seemed to be stable with beryl installed
<q-t> TheSheep: Ok, because I have had nothing but trouble with that graph card....ati mobility radeon 9600
<cjae_> I think the old driver is a little old
<q-t> I was wondering about tuning down the graphics, running it simple or something
<q-t> cjae_: it said that if the feisty 7.04 way didnt work you should try the edgy way....
<unikon> anyone know how to install pidgin 2.0 NOT pidgin beta
<cjae> ok I have almost destroyed my desktop
<cjae> here is the one that works http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20557/
<cjae> and the one that doesn't http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20558/
<cjae> TheSheep,
<cjae> Jester45,
<cjae> hi
<TheSheep> cjae: looks good
<cjae> doesn't work
<TheSheep> cjae: what's the error?
<cjae> trying again hang on
<cjae> the whole server is broke would you like to see ... but I selected no and got thrown to $
<cjae> will try again think I saw typo
<TheSheep> cjae: you have one EndSection toot many in line 60
<cjae> think so
* TheSheep --> bed
<TheSheep> good luck
<cjae> should I have this sorry for no pastebin desktop is whack
<cjae> Section "ServerLayout"
<cjae>    Identifier  "Simple Layout"
<cjae>        Screen 0 "Screen[0] "
<cjae>        Screen 1 "Screen[1] " RightOf "Screen[0] "
<cjae>    InputDevice "Configured Mouse" "CorePointer"
<cjae>    InputDevice "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"
<cjae> EndSection
<cjae> TheSheep,
<cjae> the core pointer part
<cjae> and kb
<ouz> i have a xubuntu display question
<ouz> the top task bar - Applications has disappeared, what is the best way to get it back?
<zials> x.x
<zials> right click on an empty spot on the top task bar
<zials> and select "Add new item"
<ouz> there is no top task bar, that is what disappeared
<zials> a new window should open, scroll all the way down and pick the "XFCE menu"
<zials> O.o
<zials> well, do you want to restore the bar or just access the applications menu?
<unikon> how can i upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04 Xubuntu
<unikon> zials my applications tab is missing as well
<zials> is it the whole bar or just the tab?
<ouz> i am able to access the applications menu now by right clicking the desktop
<ouz> i enabled it through desktop settings
<ouz> i would like to know how to restore the bar though
<zials> well, if you want to add a new panel
<zials> theres a pannel on the bottom right?
<zials> right click it and select "Customize panel"
<Jester45> unikon: you have to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04
<Jester45> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<unikon> jester45, ubotu if i upgrade will all my settings and logs remain unchanged
<Jester45> yes
<unikon> thanks
<Jester45> but... upgrading can cause trobles
<unikon> how so
<Jester45> diffrent things go wrong
<unikon> so its best to do a fresh install with the latest  version
<Jester45> it is best to use apt-get dist-upgrade from a ttyl(alt + ctrl + F1) and kill the xserver while upgrading
<ouz> to get the entire panel or taskbar back i used this command "xfce4-panel &"
<Jester45> ouz: yes you dont have to put the &
<Jester45> ouz: unless your in a terminal
<ouz> i was in a terminal and wanted it in the background
<ouz> guess i need to make sure i save settings on exit to keep panel
<Jester45> unikon: its safer to do a fresh install, you can burn things you need to a cd and do a dist-upgrade and if it breaks something then do a fresh install and use the cd to restore things
<Jester45> ouz: or add it to the auto  started applications
<unikon> jester45 have you by chance installed pidgin 2.0 yet NOT  the beta?
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> is that the firefox like music player?
<unikon> ahh
<ouz> thanks, did not know about the autostarted applications
<unikon>  how long do you think ittakes from product release to availability on synaptic?
<unikon> pidgin new version of gaim
<pRrp> i installed it.
<Jester45> o yea
<pRrp> it seems the same to me.. just diff look.. to avoid their copyright troubles on the logo/name
<unikon> prrp did you install from source
<Jester45> its in synaptic i think it just under the name of gaim so people know what it is
<pRrp> i think so.. holdon.. lemme see
<pRrp> it was either source or a .deb
<Jester45> ok its not just renamed in the repos
<Jester45> it depends on the maintaners activity on it and how many people wnat it
<pRrp> is there a deb on the pidgin site unikon?
<Jester45> no there isnt
<pRrp> then i used the src i guess
<pRrp> can't remember.. it was only 3 days ago or so too.. how sad.
<unikon> just the source in tar.bz2
<pRrp> yeah. i remember that
<pRrp> i did compile it.
<Jester45> i will make one if you want
<unikon> pRrp it may sound weird but is it easy to compile
<pRrp> yeah, if you have errors and dont know what to apt-get to remedy it just ask
<Jester45> and just so you know its only in beta stage even tho the version is 2.0
<Jester45> hold on a min
<unikon> pidgin isnt available in apt-get and the guys in pidgin are saying that 2.0 IS out
<Jester45> i allmost got the deb done
<pRrp> yeah i know unikon
<Jester45> 2.0 IS out but it IS STILL BETA
<pRrp> im saying get the tar.bz2 and uncompress it.. attempt to compile
<pRrp> and if it wont.. i can help you get it to
<unikon> i installed perfectly on xp
<pRrp> it's a learning process
<pRrp> it works fine. :)
<unikon> cool
<Jester45> unikon: ok i have the .deb do you want me to try to send it to you?
<unikon> please
<Jester45> its i386
<ferret_0567> Does anybody know how to use Nautilus with XFCE?
<unikon> i see
<Jester45> ferret install it and run it?
<ferret_0567> nvm
<pRrp> what's nautilus.. a newsreader?
<crimsun> it's gnome's default file manager.
<Jester45> file manager
<pRrp> ah
<ferret_0567> I think I know...just gotta disable xf4desktop from running, and make a startup script
<Jester45> dang crimsun you just jump in a beat me
<pRrp> i'm kde / fluxbox / xfce .. mostly
<pRrp> i always have shitty computers
<pRrp> ;)
<ferret_0567> fluxbox? Try openbox
<pRrp> cool. im using xf on here right now
<pRrp> openbox better?
<ferret_0567> yes
<pRrp> less resources?
<ouz> quit
<ouz> exit
<Jester45> unikon: is it going
<ferret_0567> I'm not so sure about that
<ferret_0567> Maybe a bit more...nothing much
<unikon> its trying to
<pRrp> word. this laptop is shitty.
<ferret_0567> Or a bit less...
<pRrp> i have 128mb ram. 550Mhz processor
<unikon> prrp lolv im running Xubuntu on a 650mhz desktop w/192 ram
<pRrp> but at least i can browse.. listen to mp3s.. stream vids.. etc.
<unikon> lol*
<pRrp> unikon; works good too huh
<unikon> yep
<pRrp> i'd smash this laptop if i had to run xp on it
<unikon> but i bet others are using slower pc's than me
<ferret_0567> I'd smash mine too, and it's not slow
<pRrp> i thought about gentoo.. cause i had that on my old laptop and loved it.. but i didnt wanna spend a year compiling everything so i tried xubuntu..
<Jester45> unikon: here -> http://rapidshare.com/files/28813389/pidgin_2.0.0beta7-1_i386.deb.html
<unikon> pRrp win2k would work good on your lappy
<Jester45> no no. 95
<ferret_0567> Win 98
<pRrp> word.. no thanks ahha
<Jester45> 95 would run fast but you have the possiblity of crashing by pressing the start bar
<ferret_0567> lol
<pRrp> win 98se was on this thing when i got it.. only 64mb ram too.. i had an old compaq laptop i gutted a chip from and a harddrive to replace the dead one in here
<pRrp> so im rockn out with 128mb ram and xubuntu on a 6gb hdd
<Jester45> i still like notepad for simple html (98 version of notepad)
<unikon> notepad was VERY usefull IMO
<unikon> jester45 how long will that rapidshare page be up
<unikon>  ill have to go there  later tonight
<pRrp> damn. my balls got stank quick. i just showered like a day ago
<pRrp> sorry.. wrong chan.. that was meant for #letstalkaboutthehygeineofourballs.. or something :/
<Jester45> for at least  of 90 days
<unikon> cool
<unikon>   for rapidshare whats the largest file size allowed
<Jester45> not sure
<Jester45> well none if you use split archives
<Jester45> but its 100mb
<Jester45> no its 300
<Jester45> hey vidd
<Jester45> you can remove me from ssh if you want im not gonna be using it
<cjae> yea
<cjae> works
<cjae> thanks to all that helped
<Jester45> what working
<cjae> xserver again
<Jester45> o
<cjae> gonna try mouse now
<cjae> and the screen 1 desktop
<cjae> Jester45, thanks
<cjae> Jester45, can  get more resolutions on the tv out? more than one?
<Jester45> the tv can
<Jester45> and your card most likley can , its up to the driver
<Jester45> give it a new res and if it dies
<Jester45> run sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove it
<cjae> gonna try
<cjae> anyone else tried avast for linux
<cjae> ??
<cjae> it 's freakin sweet
<cjae> does it have a dl daemon
<Jester45> avast is cool but useless on linux
<Jester45> unless your parnoid about windows comps on your networ
<Jester45> k
<cjae> wine app's and winblows shares
<Jester45> dont run wine in sudo
<Jester45> thats one step
<cjae> I guess
<Jester45> and 2nd dont run windows :)
<vidd> (and 4...and 5...and...)
<unikon> http://www.thisweeknews.com/?sec=home&story=sites/twn/content/pool/exclusives/051107-News-Bexley.html
<cjae> keep it around case of linux breaking that I manage to do frequently
<cjae> and to stay on top of what s new there for relatives and such
<Jester45> cjae: run "sudo rm -r /" to fix the breaking :)
<Jester45> dont run it
<cjae> yeah i know
<ksi> having trouble with screen resolution on 7.04
<vidd> ha...i dont let the relatives NEAR my windows boxes...
<cjae> heard about someone doing it
<Jester45> it would be a good virus with that command plus a password guesser
<vidd> Jester45, dont put that kind of command in a support channel...
<vidd> there are ppl that might do it thinking that you were talking to them
<Jester45> i bet there is only 5 people tops lookingat the irc window
<cjae> right.... three
<vidd> sorry...mi9ssed that...wasnt looking....
<vidd> lol
<cjae> their windows boxes
<Jester45> you got me + vidd + cjae + crimsun + ChanServ
<Jester45> crimsun allways watches
<Jester45> and ChanServ is to quite to say anything
<tonyyarusso> Jester45: BOO
<Jester45> darn
<Jester45> one more
<aro> Are there advantages to using a non-generic kernel?
<crimsun> depends on the non-generic kernel.
<crimsun> -386 works with a wider range of hardware but sacrifices performance.
<Jester45> aro: yes depending on your cpu you can get a better preforming one
<crimsun> -lowlatency works with a smaller subset of hardware but has better responsiveness for desktop apps.
<crimsun> -server* are better tuned for i/o transactions but sacrifice interactivity.
<aro> Thanks, sounds like something I should probably read up on
<ksi> can anyone help me find/install radeon x200m drivers
<Jester45> im trying to link the directory /home/ryan/Desktop/Media to /var/www/Media but i get this error
<Jester45> ln: creating hard link `/home/ryan/Desktop/Media' to `/var/www/Media': Invalid cross-device link
<Jester45> what does that mean
<Jester45> or better yet
<Jester45> how do you fix it
<hitmanWilly> Jester45: try a symlink
<hitmanWilly> Jester45: ie ln -s
<Jester45> ok i will try
<Jester45> does apache not fallow symlink by defualt?
<hitmanWilly> Jester45: don't know much about apache...
<Jester45> i will just search the conf for symlink
<hitmanWilly> good idea
* hitmanWilly has never messed with apache
<Jester45> symlink and symbolic link didnt work
<hitmanWilly> did it link them?
<Jester45> in thunar yes
<hitmanWilly> or is apache just not seeing them?
<Jester45> thunar sees it links
<Jester45> apache probly doesnt follow the link
<hitmanWilly> that would be my guess as well
<hitmanWilly> you can symlink just about anything
<Jester45> what about null to /
<Jester45> that would get jumbed up quick
<Jester45> ftp also works
<ToHellWithGA> Jester45: hacker
<ToHellWithGA> why are you in my computer?
<ToHellWithGA> /home/ryan is mine
<ToHellWithGA> Jester45: i have apache symlinked and it works fine
<ToHellWithGA> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 2007-04-04 20:48 /var/www/files/Packages.txt -> /home/ryan/settings/Packages.txt
<ToHellWithGA> i reckon if you can symlink files you can symlink directories as well
<hitmanWilly> yes, dir symlinks work well
<hitmanWilly> and /dev/null to / would be quite funny
<ToHellWithGA> i wonder why homeboy was having problems with that
<ToHellWithGA> what happens if you symlink to /dev/null?
<hitmanWilly> it wouldn't work normally cuz / would read as already existing
<hitmanWilly> but links to null work just like any other link
<ToHellWithGA> i'm thoroughly impressed with the battery performance of this 8 year old laptop
<ToHellWithGA> i got the thing to run roughly 2 hours from 90% to 10% battery reading
<hitmanWilly> not bad
<ToHellWithGA> lots less power is used when there is no networking :)
<ToHellWithGA> s/lots/much/
<ToHellWithGA> it has no ethernet/wireless, and its modem isn't found by ubuntu
<hitmanWilly> softmodem probably
<ToHellWithGA> i kinda wish i could update it some way other than using usb stick/hdd
<cjae> why do ppl s/
<ToHellWithGA> but it is ok
<ToHellWithGA> cjae: regular expression
<hitmanWilly> bash hacker thing
<cjae> what does it mean
<cjae> ahh
<ToHellWithGA> s/this/that/ changes the first instance of "this" to "that" in several programs
<ToHellWithGA> s/this/that/g changes all instances
<ToHellWithGA> it is fun
<ToHellWithGA> s/fun/your mom/
<hitmanWilly> lol
<cjae> I am told she was fun
<cjae> back in the day
<cjae> !info too much
<ToHellWithGA> i haven't made "your mom" jokes in forever and suddenly two of my coworkers, both approaching 30 years old, make them all the time
<ubotu> Package too does not exist in feisty
<cjae> sorry not really dennis leary
<hitmanWilly> !toomuchinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toomuchinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> oh well...
<hitmanWilly> !bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<hitmanWilly> hellooooo netsplit
<cjae> ok was trying to setup a logitech mx700 cordless optical mouse
<Jester45> have fun
<cjae> here is what I put in and I commented out the other mouse info
<cjae> not at all pullin hair
* Jester45 starts logs
<cjae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20578/
* Jester45 gets some sleep
<emdash> waaaah! i miss linux
<emdash> i've outgrown os x
<cjae> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471 this is what  was following
<cjae> crashed my xserver luckily could just uncomment
<cjae> is evdev in xubuntu actually isn't it in the kernel?
<emdash> evdev is a kernel module
<emdash> and as such, isn't really "in" the distribution so much as it is part of the kernel
<cjae> it is in the xubuntu 7.04 right
<cjae> or must I load it
<cjae> I thought it was there as of edgy or dapper emdash
<emdash> do you know how to use modutils? (modprobe, lsmod, rmmod?)
<cjae> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/input/evdev.ko
<emdash> whenever i want to know if i have a kernel module loaded i used lsmod
<emdash> that lists all the kernel modules
<emdash> that are LOADED
<cjae> is loaded
<emdash> you see it in the output of lsmod?
<cjae> yes
<cjae> has a size and everything
<emdash> hint: you can pipe it to less if you have many lines of output
<cjae> just scrolled
<cjae> but thanks
* emdash is not sure where cjae is at as a linux user
<cjae> had some success @ slackware but is much different than ubuntu
<cjae> have read the entire slackware essentials
<emdash> ubuntu is typically far less work
<cjae> yes
<emdash> the package maintainers do the hard stuff that you would have to do with slackware yourself
<emdash> anyways
<cjae> right
<emdash> i can't really help you without some output from your crashed x-server
<cjae> I know about insmod
<emdash> don't use insmod (deprecated)
<emdash> modprobe!
<cjae> right as it solves dependancies
<cjae> my problem is typing and syntax
<emdash> how do you start X11? do you use startx?
<emdash> or do you use GDM or KDM?
<cjae> want the xorg log??
<Jester46> yes
<cjae> gdm
<Jester46> startx :0
<emdash> well it's not the same thing...
<cjae> who emdash
<Jester46> it doent matter gdm will help log you in
<emdash> yeah, i forget where that is
<emdash> which is sad, because i use gdm too
<cjae> I am lost who is talking to me or not
<emdash> we are both talking to you, and to each other
<cjae> ahh
<Jester46> i will shut up
<cjae> want the xorg log??
<emdash> yes
<cjae> where is again
<emdash> pry /var/log/...
<emdash> i don't know off-hand, and am not running linux currently so i can't find out
<emdash> but usually logs end up in /var/log
<emdash> if we can't find it we'll just disable gdm temporarily
<cjae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20579/
<cjae> I have a receiver that does both wireless keyboard and mouse
<emdash> hm
<emdash> i'm somewhat confused
<emdash> could you also paste your xorg.conf file
<cjae> and I have a generic keyboard at ps/2
<emdash> it appears that the mouse configured properly
<emdash> oh
<emdash> hm
<cjae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20580/
<cjae> that is xorg
<cjae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20578/ this is what I changed in xorg.conf
<cjae> and it crashed the server so I commented it out and uncommented  the normal mouse
<emdash> oh
<emdash> okay
<emdash> i need to see the crash log
<emdash> the log i'm looking at doesn't have any errors in it
<cjae> I have to logitech entries when I check /proc/bus/input/devices
<cjae> that should say two
<emdash> gotcha
<emdash> do you do much programming, cjae?
<cjae> absolutely none
<emdash> okay never mind
<emdash> what i was going to say won't help you
<cjae> starting to read c++ for dummies lol
<emdash> typically programs that read config files don't do a very good job of finding errors
<emdash> so you have to infer what the syntax error was by looking at the error output
<emdash> typically when X fails to load because of a config file error, the last line says something like "no screens found"
<cjae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20581/ is xorg.0.log.old
<emdash> here's a clue:
<emdash>  10 Out Of 10 Democrats Hate Freedom
<emdash> San Francisco, California - A new poll has shown conclusively that Democrats, Independents, Libertarians and Green Party voters hate freedom.
<emdash> oops
<emdash> that is totally not what i meant to paste
<emdash> Parse error on line 51 of section InputDevice in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cjae> lost still
<cjae> emdash,
<emdash> sorry, i pasted the wrong thing
<emdash> but the answer is staring you right in the face
<emdash> the error log indicates a syntax error on line 51 of the config file
<emdash> although i admit i'm at a loss to see the error
<cjae> what editor opens (besides vi or emacs) telling you what line you are on
<emdash> got me
<emdash> i juse vim
<emdash> *use
<emdash> i think gedit will, if you turn it on
<emdash> plus i've seen newer versions of it do syntax hilighting
<skyde> does xfce need less memory thant kde
<emdash> it appears that line 51 i the line that says
<skyde> i only have 64mb of memory
<hitmanWilly> emdash: a LOT less
<emdash> Identifier "Configured Mouse"
<hitmanWilly> err, skydash
* hitmanWilly is tired...
<cjae> is gedit on xubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> anyway, xfce uses a lot less memory than most other desktops
<cjae> skyde, use xubuntu or xfce you'l never look back
<cjae> emdash, what is wrong with the line
<skyde> what about
<skyde> Fluxbuntu
<cjae> Don't know but I think xubuntu has more support
<emdash> skyde: you'll have to ask them
<emdash> skyde: the question is: do you like fluxbox? do you like xfce?
<emdash> you'll never know until you try
<emdash> cjae: i don't really see anything wrong. i suggest you try it again, and pay special attention to how you comment out the lines
<emdash> if the xserver crashes again, paste the log and the xorg.conf file that produced the error
<cjae> ok
<cjae> like arnold says .....
<emdash> oh well, starbucks is closing
<emdash> have to go soon
<dsmith_> how many ppl actually are using xubuntu?
<cjae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20587/ emdash
<cjae> me
<cjae> emdash, uanvle to initialize the xInt10 module: the console may not be restored correctly to you tv
<cjae> that should say unable
<cjae> emdash, unknown protocol "evdev"
<cjae> Preinit failed for input device  failed to initialize core devices screen 0 shares mem & I/O resources screen 1 shares mem & I/0 resources
<cjae> emdash, you there??
<cjae> anybody ??
<kalikiana> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cjae> already asked my question just wondering if anyone followed along
<cjae> kalikiana, that was directed to me??
<kalikiana> cjae, To me it was not clear that/ what you were asking. Maybe you should clarify that and have some patience.
<cjae> kalikiana, I had an xserver crash and was being helped with it before I restarted X
<cjae> kalikiana, sorry
<kalikiana> cjae, Ah, ok. I just wanted to hint you that this was not obvious to everyone.
<cjae> ok
<BFTD> what the heck? Do they not make motherboards with 5 PCI slots anymore?
<crabgrass> help, my panels are gone and i dont know how to get them back
<crabgrass> clicking on "panel" in the settings manager gets me nowhere
<crabgrass> and if i run xfce4-panel in term, it dies again after a few seconds
<crabgrass> okay, can anyone tell me where the panel configs are stored?
<Z0DIAK> I'm trying to backup my CD audio collection with the flac format, can anyone recommend a good flac encoder?
<crimsun> um, well, the reference implementation is good...
<crimsun> did you really mean to ask something else?
<Z0DIAK> I'm confused ... I'm a total n00b, I just was wondering if there was a good point and click encoder for flac
<cjae> is there an updated way to enable all buttons in mx700 duo mouse (keyboard and mouse)
<cjae> there is like 5 different ways in the ubuntu forums none are the same or for feisty
<cjae> I have tried a lot of things nothing?
<cjae> can even get xserver to load after editing xorg.conf
<cjae> is there an issue with evdev in feisty??
<blkcamarozr28> Is there any problems upgrading via YUM from 6.10 to ver 7?
<crimsun> ...via YUM?
<crimsun> what the...
<crimsun> why would you use YUM (for RPMS) to update a dpkg-based distro?
<blkcamarozr28> whoops...i mean apt-get
<crimsun> using apt-get?  I didn't encounter any.
<cjae> hello all
<kalikiana_> hi cjae
<cjae> anyone know what the file that directs how my wm acts
<Gerro> how can I get xubuntu to do /sbin/ipw3945 as root during bootup yet before wifi radar starts
<brianw> Gerro: when the module loads, it should start the deamon
<brianw> Gerro: that being said, wifi-radar sucks
<brianw> Gerro: you may want to use networkmanager
<Gerro> the module doesn't start the daemon
<Gerro> and I might try both out some see how it goes
<Gerro> I forget which is which
<brianw> wifi-radar does not support wpa at all
<brianw> so it is pretty much useless if you ask me
<brianw> The only box I have an intel 3945 card is on my gentoo laptop. And on that, when the module gets loaded, it starts the ipw3945d
<Gerro> already marked deleted before aboyousif joined :)
<Gerro> well mine loads the module but doesn't start the daemon
<brianw> hmmn
<brianw> Well I doubt the ubuntu folks overlooked it.
<brianw> There must be an init if nothing else
<brianw> did you go into the services gui?
<Gerro> do you have ipw3945 listed under services perhaps?
<Gerro> well restricted modules screw my graphics so I copied ipw3945d and named it so I could remove restricted modules and use wireless
<Gerro> why is it even marked under restricted!?
<Gerro> yeah
<Gerro> can I custom add services some how?
<Myrtti> brianw: say what?
<Myrtti> it does support wpa
<Gerro> wifi radar does?
<Gerro> okay then
<Myrtti> yes.
<Myrtti> atleast my madwifi works 100% with it
<Myrtti> better than network manager
<brianw> Myrtti: it does now?
<brianw> Myrtti: as of ~6 months ago it did not
<Myrtti> in feisty yes
<Gerro> think there was some reason people liked to use network manager something about system tray or such
<Myrtti> I was so happy to be able to ditch NM away
<brianw> yeah nm and madwifi do not work too good
<brianw> nm and ipw3945 works fine though
<brianw> that being said, wifi-radar may be a better choice now that it supports wpa
<Myrtti> but I'm off, I'm on gprs dialup now
<Gerro> I like kismet for when I'm in text mode
<brianw> I just use wpa_supplicant myself
<h3sp4wn> Myrtti: If madwifi works 100% with wifi radar - then does it support all features of madwifi (i.e vif's , ap mode, wds) ?
<dondong> hi,all
<Daemonik> I've just installed xubuntu on an AMD Duron 1600+ with 768m of RAM. Firefox starts fine. But when I close Firefox then try to start it up again it segfaults. Only apparent remedy is to restart the machine. Why would this happen?
<pleia2> Daemonik: it might be that it thinks it's closing uncleanly and tries to save a sessionstore.js (in ~/.mozilla/firefox/randomlettersnumbers/sessionstore.js) and when it tries to relaunch it somehow can't read this file and fails
<pleia2> so when it breaks, you might want to look and see if the sessionstore.js exists, and delete it
<Daemonik> Will do
<xjkx> Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu LOGOS are free to put anywhere, right? Please don't answer if you ain't sure
<Jester45> im going to start installing non-generic kernals. but i dont know what a cerlron (pentium 2) would use
<Daemonik> xjkx, If you sell a system with Ubuntu pre-installed you can put a Ubuntu logo on the case or on your website like system76 does.
<Pumpernickel> xjkx: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Gerro> tried installing beryl on xubuntu but I used compiz option on beryl manager and now get constant white screen. help plz
<Jester45> try #ubuntu-effects
<Gerro> its not really a beryl issue
<Gerro> more so a fact I keep reloading the same glitched up session
<Gerro> that had compiz running with white screen
<Jester45> then dont load the seesion
<Gerro> how?
<Jester45> do you have auto login enabled?
<Gerro> nope
<Jester45> when you login in select a diffrent session
<Jester45> at the bottom
<Gerro> brb think I over looked something
<Gerro> jester I checked and default login for xubuntu doesn't have session choice option
<Gerro> it just shows xclient, xfce, failsafe, failsafe gnome
<Gerro> and last session
<Gerro> all give either white error or display text mode
<Gerro> wait I'll just kill compiz duh, sorry I'm just freaking out trying to get settings going on this
<Gerro> thx for help
<imon9> hi, can someone tell me how to get rid of the "software uninstaller" made bu xubuntu 4.4.1 installer files? coz the so-called uninstaller doesnt work when i try it anyway
<imon9> haloo? isnt anyone here at all?
<imon9> hi, can someone tell me how to get rid of the "software uninstaller" made bu xubuntu 4.4.1 installer files? coz the so-called uninstaller doesnt work when i try it anyway
<Pumpernickel> Do you mean the xfce installer from xfce.org?
<imon9> yes
<imon9> haha...finally someone replied..i started to think my chatzilla setting is wrong
<imon9> yes, i meant the xfce installer from xfce.org
<imon9> after i run that installer according to the instruction given, it sucessfully install the new xfce on my machine and everything work well. NOw that i update my repositories to gutsy, the new xfce is already there
<Pumpernickel> The #xfce guys would likely know more about their installer's quirks.
<imon9> so 3 reason why i dont need the uninstaller (1) the uninstaller doesnt let me uninstall them anyway (2) i dont plan to uninstall the xfce (3) gutsy has them in repositories, so i dont need the manual installer anymore
<imon9> ok..i will try #xfce
<pilibeen> hi...i'm struggling here trying to connect to an unsecured wireless network. I can see it in iwlist, and i enter the ESSID under network, leave the WEP blank...but still can't connect. Any ideas?
<pilibeen> I've been able to connect in the past
<pilibeen> just seems to be something w/ the upgrade
<slow-motion> hallo
* Boje ist away (Schnen Tag - auf Wiedersehen!)
<Riot777> which user group in ubuntu is for usb devices ?
<Pumpernickel> Root, on the one device I have here to test with.
<cjae> what is the message output I should get from dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M  ??
<atarinox> is there a reason I can't save diff network location configs in Feisty?
<cjae> dd: /dev/hda: No Space left on device
<cjae> sorry had phone call
<cjae> cause it filled it with zero,s right of once it was full it should give this message right
<cjae>  first time using dd
<cjae> like it though cause I is easier than finding the manufacturers utility
<cjae> I should be it
<cjae> I think WD is serving out bad .iso images from their site the diag504cCD.iso and the .zip fail in both drives on my Sony box when I burn them to a maxell cdr
<cjae> i don't think they have a md5 either
<cjae> emdash, you around?
<TTT_Travis> I have an LVM install of xubuntu feisty, I am almost out of disk space, I would like to add another drive to expand my overall storage, how do I go about formatting and adding the new drive?
<cjae> does feisty do LVM by default??
<TTT_Travis> no
<TTT_Travis> I used the alternative installer cd and did it manually
<cjae> can I remap my caps lock key?
<adam0509> how do you change the panel color ?
<Merchelo> any ever tried installing windows server pro 2003 on a machine after installing xu/ubuntu ?
<TTT_Travis> Merchelo shouldn't have a problem as long as you left extra space on the drive for the windows server 2003 partition
<TTT_Travis> when you boot from the W2k3 server cd, create a new partition, making sure not to overwrite or delete any partitions
<Merchelo> ah ok
<Merchelo> cool
<Merchelo> wasn't too hip to the way my system was partitioned, and was wondering if windows would mess up grub
<cjae> how do I get the application list from kb again
<kalikiana__> cjae, xfdesktop --menu
<cjae> alt f1 right
<cjae> hi again btw
<cjae> cause I am just launching help instead of application window meaning I have the wrong keyboard map right
<cjae> the other alt does work either
<cjae> damn m$
<cjae> kalikiana_, are you there?
<cjae> my mouse just died and I am going to throw it out
<cjae> cause it is junk
<Merchelo> bury it at least
<cjae> fut that, it has taken more than it fair share of my hair
<cjae> I was telling someone here yesterday how nutz it has made me
<kalikiana__> cjae, So what'S wrong with your keyboard?
<cjae> it acts like it is possessed
<kalikiana__> MAybe you set it to emacs style?
<cjae> kalikiana__, my alts don't seem to work
<cjae> I think I have the wrong map
<kalikiana__> So you should 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' :)
<cjae> I have a standard qwerty kb but with the two ms buttons
<cjae> that is pc105 right
<cjae> I counted 104 twice
<mads-> Are there any pros when choosing xubuntu over normal ubuntu?
<mads-> none? =)
<Merchelo> you get to chat with us?
<Merchelo> you get to chat with us?
<Zeqfreed> mads-, smaller size and lesser memory usage i guess
<Merchelo> also it uses less memory, and comes packed with cool splash screens
<mads-> Have you tried 7.04 ? I'm using 6.10 right now, and have heard 6.10 is nicer...
<Zeqfreed> i'm using gentoo :)
<Merchelo> well i use 6.10 because 7.04 doesn't like my gfx card, and i'm too lazy to properly fix it
<mads-> What gfx do you have?
<Merchelo> ati 9200
<mads-> aaah, ati
<mads-> Think I will try xfce4 - looks nice :)
<Zeqfreed> mads-, good choice
<cjae> ok I did a xserver recompile and my kb but's still don't work
<cjae> I selected pc104 as pc105 was in my xorg and that I counted them twice
<cjae> still pressing alt f1 does nothing
<cjae> it is a logitech wireless kb with the volume and easy but's @ the top
<TTT_Travis> I just did a clean install of xubuntu 7.04 last night
<TTT_Travis> so far I don't have problems
<Zeqfreed> cjae, run xev and try pressing the keys. does it produce any output?
<Zeqfreed> i should run it inside the terminal surely
<Zeqfreed> *you
<cjae> yes alt L and alt
<cjae> R
<cjae> and the ms but work to
<Merchelo> there's alt and then there's altgr
<cjae> crt alt f1 put me to a real console
<cjae> that is alt L
<Zeqfreed> and alt+f1 not working?
<cjae> ff xfce documentattion
<cjae> just when I just hit f1
<Zeqfreed> so what is your particular problem?
<cjae> cannot select application menu from kb
<Zeqfreed> hm
<cjae> does just changing the pc10X part in xorg.conf use a different kb rule??
<Zeqfreed> only after restarting the xserver
<cjae> cause I counted them twice which btw means nothing
<cjae> and I got 104 but I was 105 in my xorg
<Zeqfreed> or you can use xmodmap which can change the settings on the fly
<Zeqfreed> are you sure alt+f1 should open the menu?
<cjae> does xfce use something else than alt f1 for menu
<Zeqfreed> i have no idea
<cjae> I went to a different workspace and tried alt(L) f1 and it opened ffox with the xfce doc
<Zeqfreed> as far as i can remember i've bound some command to the super key for opening the menu when i used xubuntu
<jrabbit> hi
<Zeqfreed> jrabbit, hey
<jrabbit> I was installing ubuntu on seperate drive and now brub sends back error 21
<jrabbit> *grub
<jrabbit> any way to reinstall grub from live CD?
<jrabbit> or alt Cd but I have the live CD here
<Zeqfreed> jrabbit, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978 is this the issue you have?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8978 in grub "Grub - Error 21 returned" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<cjae> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<jrabbit> Zeqfreed,  seems right
<Zeqfreed> jrabbit, i hope it'll be helpful
<jrabbit> I have a second bios for loading a pci/ata card that I can't edit
<jrabbit> soo
<cjae> I hate xorg
<jrabbit> oh
<jrabbit> ok
<Zeqfreed> cjae, try binding "xfdesktop -menu" command to some key and pressing it
<jrabbit> instructions for doing it from commandline
<jrabbit> great :D
<jrabbit> I knew you did something from terminal -> grub
<Zeqfreed> cjae, you can even try to bind it to alt+f1 keys :)
<Pumpernickel> You can use `xev` if you're curious as to what keycode your alt keys are currently generating.
<cjae> I don't understand why it does just work
<cjae> the meta keys don't work w/f1 either and I don't know how to make them bind
<Zeqfreed> somewhere in the menu there's a keyboard configuration launcher ;)
<Aar0n444> Hi
<Zeqfreed> well.. i need some sleep. bye
<Aar0n444> How can I get this kernal mod working in any version of Xubuntu >6.06? It worked in 6.06 http://guillermoesteves.com/blog/2006/06/08/how-to-get-a-d-link-dwl-g650-wi-fi-adapter-to-work-in-ubuntu-linux-6-06
<mcscruff> i installed a kde app, but it keeps saying cannot talk to klauncher
<mcscruff> help pls
<Aar0n444> Xubuntu uses XFCE
<Aar0n444> Not KDE
<mcscruff> i know, i have the kde libs tho
<Aar0n444> No idea then
<Aar0n444> Sorry
<mcscruff> the app runs but when i do file-open i get that error
<cjae> ok I think maybe some should have spoke up about crt esc I know I probably should have looked at keyboard settings too
<cjae> before I reconfig my xserver
<Merchelo> backup your old xerver.conf
<cjae> yes I had so I just cp it over
<cjae> anyone know what Load	"i2c" is for in xorg
<cjae> was missing when I reconfigured
#xubuntu 2008-05-05
<MiKa|> made in /etc/
<TheSheep> then trhow in /etc :)
<MiKa|> and probably some other folders
<MiKa|> which means i would rather backup the whole system
<TheSheep> why would you ever need to modify anything outside /home and /etc?
<MiKa|> but the rofs folder is exceptionally large
<TheSheep> it probably contains itself :)
<MiKa|> another thiing is i wouldn't feel like redownloading the files
<MiKa|> oh well, i think i will make my own tests to find out
<Macskeeball2> Hi. I just pressed ctrl-alt-escape just to check that is was the graphical xkill, but I don't actually want to kill anything right now. How do I get our of it?
<Macskeeball2> *out
<TheSheep> Macskeeball2: right-click
<Macskeeball2> Whew. Thanks.
<TheSheep> this is kind of a finger-of-doom feeling :)
<navetz> hey has anyone here got dualscreen working with a intel i810 ?
<maxamillion> navetz: i don't think the i810 will do dual screens ... doesn't it only have 1 vga out?
<navetz> maxamillion: well I am trying to do it with my laptop
<navetz> maxamillion: so my laptop as one screen, and an extrenal monitor as another.
<maxamillion> navetz: ah ... hmmm, nope i've had no success with that (granted i haven't done much digging) ... but if you do find it please let me know, i have a laptop that i would find that to be useful with
<navetz> maxamillion: i know it is possible, I almost had it set up before. This time I am getting blank screens and I can't figure out how to fix it.
<maxamillion> oh ... huh :(
<maxamillion> navetz: have you checked the ubuntu wiki? there's normally good stuff there
<navetz> maxamillion: yea I followed it but its not working :(
<maxamillion> oh ... :(
<zero-cool> Good morning
 * jms1989_xp is away: I'm busy
<Mannequin> hi
<zoredache> hello
<Mannequin> the XFCE panels (the desktop panels) have disappeared after rebooting
<Mannequin> I've clicked on Settings -> Panel setting, but it doesn't brings the panel dialog
<zoredache> try running xfce4-panel
<Mannequin> I've tried login with my girlfriends users, and her desktop has the panels there
<Mannequin> zoredache: sorry, didn't see your messages
<Mannequin> thanks
<Mannequin> the panels are back
<Mannequin> :)
<Mannequin> zoredache: ok, panels are back, but for some reason, all the output of Quicksynergy (a gui app) is appearing on the terminal
<Mannequin> I've also tried running xfce4-panel from the Run command (alt+f2) dialog
<Mannequin> but it's the same
<Mannequin> other apps doesn't seem to be redirecting any output to the terminal, just quicksynergy
<zoredache> Mannequin: I don't know what that is.. but you might try logging out and in again
<Mannequin> yes, I will, thanks
<zoredache> I suspect it may just be a one-time glitch... do make sure you choose to save your session when you logout
<Overand> (Xubuntu 7.10) - I changed themes, and new messages in pidgin no longer make the status bar thing blink.
<Overand> Not the 'tray'/notification icon- but the ..
<Overand> Heck, I'm missing the terminology.
<Overand> wait - I stan corrected, it's just ad ifferent style of blinking that I don't notice as clearly.
<zoredache> nuts.... I was going to ask you how to make the blinking stop  It annoys the hell out of me
<Roy_Mustang> good night!!
<Roy_Mustang> i'm looking for help, should i simply drop my question here?
<zoredache> yes
<zoredache> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<|Killabuntu|> hey guys whats the best burning program for xubuntu?
<zoredache> |Killabuntu|: I use cdrecord and mkisofs directly, but I suppose you where hoping for a gui
<|Killabuntu|> yes
<|Killabuntu|> i am half human still
<Roy_Mustang> Question: i've downloaded xubuntu 8.04 alternate cd for my p3750 128Mb ram 20gb disc, liberated 2gb with Partition magic from WinXP. burned the cd, but afeter it loads gets me a md5 sum error on debian-installer, burned twice and the result it's the same, md5sum after download is correct, is there any issue that i missed or just bad luck? thanks!!
<|Killabuntu|> try a diff mirror if not an official one? save to a diff directory, ues a diff browser
<Roy_Mustang> done, 2 diff mirros, 2 diferent browsers
<zoredache> Roy_Mustang: it sounds like your cd-drive may be dieing?
<|Killabuntu|> buy a new computer
<zoredache> since the md5 of the iso checked out it is unlikely you had a bad download
<Roy_Mustang> |Killabuntu| xDDD sure, i'll give my account numbre you can loan me some euros xDD. the cd-drive is a DVD recorder, only 6 month use
<zoredache> you could try investigating alternate install methods like booting off a usb disk if your computer supports it
<|Killabuntu|> guysss
<|Killabuntu|> whats a good burning prog for xubuntu
<|Killabuntu|> tell me so i can pee on winxp
<zoredache> |Killabuntu|: you could look through the add/remove programs and simply try things
<|Killabuntu|> no theres no net on this box yet
<|Killabuntu|> im gonna use it to just burn progs for now
<Roy_Mustang> mmm i found that i can't boot my pc from usb, i need a new pc, but i can boot from floppy and install from USB, i'll try that onde, thanks guys!
<|Killabuntu|> pcs are so cheap
<|Killabuntu|> i saw amd phenom proc 3gbram, 500 hd so cheap
<|Killabuntu|> zoredache how do u add stuff via command line
<Roy_Mustang> jejeje, the thing is that i live in argentina, and here pc arent so accesible to everyone, i got this one for almost 7 years, and never get to buy another one
<|Killabuntu|> why
<|Killabuntu|> i thouht argentia is very progressing
<|Killabuntu|> didnt know u guys are like a village
<zoredache> if you are asking how you install things you can use 'apt-get install {package}' or if you have downlaod the correct .deb files then you use 'dpkg -i {filename.deb}'
<|Killabuntu|> zoredache i mean
<|Killabuntu|> how do u add stuff to a command line burner
<zoredache> you use mkisofs to build an iso.. then you use cdrecord to write that to the drive
<Roy_Mustang> only in certain pats of the country, around Capital its quite accesible, but when u get far from it, its hard to get things, plus inflation and lots and lots of economic problems, anyway, thanks for the help ;)
<zoredache> Roy_Mustang: another though might be to use the mini.iso   It is a lot smaller and so might work
<zoredache> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Roy_Mustang> i dont think it works, i have a usb modem that it's a pain in the *ss it already hard to find the drivers for linux i dont think it works in the installer
<zoredache> ah... :|
<Roy_Mustang> yea, i think i'm gonna go crazy before getting xubuntu installed xD
<|Killabuntu|> zoredache how do u brun a bunc hof mp3s, etc
<Roy_Mustang> Question: wubi supports Xubuntu instalation?
<|Killabuntu|> wats wubi
<|Killabuntu|> a new teletubby member
<Roy_Mustang> Wubi is an installer that uses a process similar to what described in this page, but the installation takes place within a file inside Windows, and hence, differently from the other approaches, it does not require to modify the partitions. In any case, if you later want install it to a dedicated partition, you can do it. See  http://wubi-installer.org.
<|Killabuntu|> :(
<Roy_Mustang> ¬¬ anyway i cant execute it xDDDDD
<|Killabuntu|> XDDDDD
<Roy_Mustang> i'm getting frustrated
<|Killabuntu|> xubuntu is dl at 40kb/se
<|Killabuntu|> bs mirrors
<Roy_Mustang> i'm gonna use UNebootin
<|Killabuntu|> ok
<Roy_Mustang> it's a program that installs linux by making a partition on the disk and installing from there
<Roy_Mustang> im going to sleep now, thanks guys
<|Killabuntu|> anyone here use HTC phones
<vietnow> Hi, I restarted my computer, and when I got to my desktop my top panel disappeared?? and when I put in "xfce-setting-show" into the terminal and click "panel" nothing pops up
<vietnow> but everything else works, like "display" and "sessions and start up"
<vietnow> what command do I type into the terminal to restart xfwm4
<ere4si> try   xfce4-panel &
<vietnow> Thank you so much :D
<vietnow> thats what I was looking for... a quick google didn't display anything
<vietnow> hmmm so when I close the terminal, the panel disappears
<vietnow> how do I add it to start up?
<ere4si> close the terminal by typing exit
<ere4si> it should restart as you would use the same session
<vietnow> thanks alot
<Myrtti> morning folks
<Xerxes> Can someone help me with a display problem in Xfce.?
<zoredache> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zoredache> !night
<ubottu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<poisonblack> Alrite..Here's the problem I face in Xubuntu.Sometimes, after the loading screen at boot-up, I have no display on monitor.
<poisonblack> The problem occurs randomly and I don't recall doing anything to trigger this sort of thing.
<zoredache> when you have no display does the console still work?
<zoredache> ctrl-alt-f1
<poisonblack> Never tried accessing console when there is no display.I restart the PC when no display and the thing boots up fine.
<zoredache> my random guess would be that there is some screen resolution auto-detection that isn't guessing right some of the time
<zoredache> I am not sure where to set it, but perhaps look something to force the resolution/color depth
<poisonblack> I have following resolutions in xorg.conf
<poisonblack> "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<poisonblack> This is for my 15 inch HCL monitor
<poisonblack> default color depth in xorg.conf is set to 24
<mstef> im running the live cd for 8.04 and the text in the menus and application windows is enormous
<mstef> whats the deal with that
<mstef> ?
<ere4si> mstef: what is the screen resolution?
<mstef> i dont know..i cant naviagate any windows..but the bottom task bar looks perfect
<mstef> wallpaper looks fine
<mstef> each word is like 20% of the screen
<ere4si> mstef: is it a nvidia vid card?
<mstef> dont know..its not my computer..its an older toshiba notebook
<ere4si> mstef: open the applications - system settings menu - you can hold down the alt key and use the mouse to drag a window up - open desktop I think it is and check the default font size
<mstef> i unchecked 'use system font size'...made custom font size 4 and nothing changed
<ere4si> mstef: you might need to restart x - open a terminal and type   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mstef> nope
<ere4si> try hitting  ctrl+alt+bksp
<mstef> what do you use to login the live cd
<ere4si> gdm
<mstef> still big
<ere4si> sorry
<ere4si> ubuntu and leave the password blank
<mstef> it logged back in automatically
<mstef> font is still huge
<ere4si> ok - more terminal work - type   ls /usr/share/fonts/X11 and tell us what's listed pls
<mstef> k one sec
<mstef> 100dpi, 75dpi, encodings, misc, Type1,
<ere4si> hmmm
<ere4si> open a menu with the large fonts and hold down the ctrl button and move the scroll wheel back and forward slow and see if the size changes
<mstef> no scroll wheel
<mstef> laptop
<ere4si> kk
<ere4si> I'm out of ideas - maybe someone else can chime in...
<ere4si> ohh - was the cd checked with the md5 ?
<mstef> no
<ere4si> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ere4si> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ere4si> mstef: ^^
<mstef> k
<mstef> its good
<mstef> and i have the livecd checking the cd for defects
<mstef> its fine
<ere4si> mstef: one min
<mstef> k
<mstef> think i might just cut my loses
<ere4si> mstef: can you use firefox? - see if this helps - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3609621
<mstef> yea im on my main computer now
<mstef> its on a live cd though..and its xubuntu, not ku or ub..
<mstef> maybe ill just install then try to fix
<mstef> thanks..
<ere4si> k godd luck
<Finnisher> so is there a way of calibrating a notebook battery in xubuntu, or at least making the tool say that there's 100% battery left instead of 82% (in my case)
<latitu> hi, i have dsl on one lan card and another lan card connected to an other pc. how can i make the other pc share the internet ?
<suriro> latitu: install firestarter, use it
<latitu> i have fs
<latitu> theres an option to share internet
<latitu> but how do i assign a static ip to the other computer
<latitu> ?
<ere4si> latitu: you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<latitu_> but how do i assign a static ip to the other computer
<latitu_> i was disconected. sory........
<ere4si> latitu: that is the comp you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces on - then /etc/hosts on this comp
<ere4si> latitu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<latitu_> ok
<latitu_> thanks
<latitu_>  what is 'enable dhcp for local network' in firestarter means?
<ere4si> it means to have any ip address set - not static
<ere4si> latitu: ^^
<latitu_> ic
<latitu_> so if i want to share my internet with another computers i should enable both options ? enable internet connection sharing and enable dhcp for local network?
<latitu_> <latitu_> or ony one>?
<latitu_> i need to check enable internet connection sharing ..
<latitu_> but dhcp is an option..
<latitu_> right?
<latitu_> and if i dont check dhcp. how should i assign ip to the computer. or how will it work?
<ere4si> latitu: I only ever use static ip addresses
<latitu> how to set the ip manually ?
<suriro> network manager
<ere4si> latitu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<ere4si> latitu: what os's you running? - dsl and what?
<latitu> ere4si if i want to use firestarter. with dhcp. it says device etho2 is not ready
<ere4si> latitu: what os's you running? - dsl and what?
<latitu> ere4si kubuntu. etho1 dsl.     ethho 2  my other pc
<ere4si> latitu: what os's you running? - dsl and what?
<latitu> kubuntu
<latitu> dsl
<latitu> the other pc is windows
<ere4si> latitu: so which comp runs an ubuntu type os?
<latitu> i think static is better. if i use static ips. i can limit bandwidths to each pc by its ip.. right. ?
<latitu> mine run it
<ere4si> latitu: you may need to ask in #dsl or ##windows
<latitu> what about ubuntu .. mine as server?
<latitu> fs says etho2 is not up.
<latitu> how do i configure it|?
<ere4si> latitu: you are confusing me - connect dsl to windows?
<latitu> wait
<latitu> dsl>dslmodem>lancard,etho1>mypc(ubuntu)>i use it too >lancard 2 , etho 2 > other pc for sharing (windows.
<ere4si> latitu: I don't know how dsl and windows work - sorry
<latitu> iam not asking that
<Freddo_frog> Hey guys i am having a few problems
<latitu> iam asking about my computer that has linux
<ere4si> Freddo_frog: you just ask away in here :)
<Freddo_frog> thanks
<ere4si> :)
<Freddo_frog> well i installed ubuntu 8.04, and then i installed xubuntu-desktop. and now when i try to load xfce in the session thing in GDM, it just hangs
<ere4si> ohh
<Freddo_frog> ere4si: any idea what is going on?
<ere4si> I've never had that - suriro ?
<Freddo_frog> what is suriro?
<ere4si> a person
<ere4si> he was here before
<Freddo_frog> ohh ok
<ere4si> Freddo_frog: is the entry in sessions xfce or xubuntu?
<velky> did you install from xubuntu disk or xfce onto an ubuntu install?
<Freddo_frog> ere4si: it says xfce session
<ere4si> yep cool
<Freddo_frog> i installed xubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu install
<velky> ....and at login you can chose xfce?
<Freddo_frog> i can choose it
<velky> but it does nt work?
<Freddo_frog> yea
<Freddo_frog> it seems to just hang
<ere4si> Freddo_frog: I'd try in ubuntu   sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop   then   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   a reinstall so to speak
<velky> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<Freddo_frog> ere4si: thanks
<ere4si> good luck Freddo_frog
<ere4si> Freddo_frog: read velky 's link
<latitu_> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9729/41823606xq6.png   please see this ?
<ere4si> latitu: you have three comps and two addresses?
<suriro> Freddo_frog: some gnome stuff is locking display, it goes away if you kill X and retry.
<Freddo_frog> suriro: really?
<Freddo_frog> hang on
<suriro> ctrl-alt-bkspace to kill X
<ere4si> he beat you to it suriro
<ere4si> hehe
<Freddo_frog> suriro: it did not work
<velky> quick question - from latitu s png - how do you know "three comps and two addresses" (be gentle i am relatively noo
<suriro> Freddo_frog: you should press ctrl-alt-bkspace when it hangs, did you do so?
<ere4si> velky: addresses 100 to 101
<Freddo_frog> suriro: i pressed it when i left
<ere4si> velky: and above he said he had 3 comps
<Freddo_frog> then it loaded up the xubuntu gdm
<velky> yep - cheers
<Freddo_frog> but it still hangs
<suriro> Freddo_frog: switch to console when it hangs, login as the user and check contents of .xsession-errors
<Freddo_frog> suriro: how do i switch to the console
<suriro> ctrl-alt-f1
<Freddo_frog> hang on
<Freddo_frog> i cannot log in there?
<Freddo_frog> it is just a black screen
<suriro> try f2, f3.. press enter
<Freddo_frog> ok
<Freddo_frog> ok i tried it
<Freddo_frog> not working
<Freddo_frog> where is .xessions-error
<ere4si> ~/.xsessions-errors
<suriro> Freddo_frog: sth's not right. You should get a login prompt.
<Freddo_frog> suriro: i am aware of this lol
<suriro> I suggest you stop here. Login to gnome session, remove gnome-screensaver package, then retry loging into xfce
<Freddo_frog> could that be the problem?
<Freddo_frog> hang on
<suriro> my guess is gnome-screensaver is causing that locl
<suriro> but I'm not entirely sure
<suriro> you can reinstall it later
<Freddo_frog> how do i remove that package sorry i am new to ubuntu
<suriro> system>admin>synaptic package manager
<Freddo_frog> lol
<Freddo_frog> ok
<Freddo_frog> i will be back in a sec
<ere4si> suriro: thnx for coming in and helping - I was at the end of my knowledge with that :)
<Freddo_frog> It works
<Freddo_frog> =]
<Freddo_frog> thanks suriro
<ere4si> screensaver killing xfce hah - whoda thunk it?
<velky> Horay!! i was just going to sugest get an xubuntu CD & start over!!!
<Freddo_frog> Hey again
<velky> collective sigh of relief....
<ere4si> Freddo_frog: heh!
<ere4si> or hay!
<Freddo_frog> lol
<Freddo_frog> what do you people like about ubuntu?
<ere4si> the support and packaging does it for me
<Freddo_frog> yeah
<Freddo_frog> ere4si: what DE do you use?
<velky> me too - been a bit of a distro tart since starting with linux - open suse - mandriva - there is a lot of help out on internet
<ere4si> Freddo_frog: mostly fluxbox on dapper server 'cause I like light weight
<Freddo_frog> yeah
<Freddo_frog> velky: have you ever tried archlinux?
<velky> freddo;: no - heard adout it.....
<Freddo_frog> it is impressive
<ere4si> takes a while to set up I've read
<Freddo_frog> depends what you want to setup i guess
<velky> lightweight i see - im looking for something light for a friend who wants to try linux on an old laptop - tend to think xubuntu would be good or ubuntu with fluxbox for sopport reasons and remote fidling - my main puter at the moment is linux mint so ubuntu based
<ere4si> velky: there is the minimal cd
<ere4si> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ere4si> velky: install cli from that then the wm and apps you need
<Freddo_frog> i will brb
<velky> i think the non graphic install would be best - laptop has only 128 ram.
<velky> will check out link...
<ere4si> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<velky> we will probably give it a try with a live cd first to check out wireless and stuff - the alternative install - i have had problems installing graphic install on low ram puters
<ere4si> velky: 192mb mem for xubuntulive cd
<ere4si> *xubuntu live cd
<Freddo_frog> i must admit ubuntu has got a few things right
<velky> is that for install or could it manage a live session to check out hardware - no need for speed just checkout driver support
<ere4si> velky: it would be way slow but should work - maybe
<velky> then install from alt version after
<ere4si> yep - or the live cd - just leave it overnight hehe
<velky> i have a selection of cd to try DSL - puppy - Vista live - penultimate......
<velky> we sfall give em a try
<vidd> is there a freenode op here?
<ere4si> vidd: do   /msg nickserv "stuff"
<vidd> ere4si, are you a freenode op?
<vidd> nickserv cant unban an IP
<ere4si> vidd: not an anything op :)
<Nebuchan> Hello
<vidd> hello Nebuchan
<Nebuchan> How are we?
<vidd> could always be better.....
<Nebuchan> As always :D
<vidd> know any freenode ops?
<Nebuchan> I have a problem... I cant mount removable devices. It comes up with an error "Only root can mount device". Any ideas?
<vidd> yeah...sudo mount ....
<Nebuchan> hmmm
<vidd> only root can mount devices
<vidd> so you must usesudo to mount them
<Nebuchan> Is that done via terminal?
<vidd> yes
<Nebuchan> dang
<vidd> why?
<Nebuchan> i hate terminal
<Nebuchan> is why
<vidd> what are you trying to mount?
<Nebuchan> What removable devices?
<vidd> sure
<Nebuchan> Well for one, its not a local device
<Nebuchan> thats a plus
<vidd> is smb installed?
<Nebuchan> let me see
<Nebuchan> I haven't hade much luck with xubuntu so far. I keep messing things up by accident
<Nebuchan> FuseSMB?
<vidd> remote shares is not my strong suite
<vidd> i am not 100% sure
<ere4si> Nebuchan: why not plug it in  the comp you're on?
<Nebuchan> Well the last thing i screwed up was windows manager and i was left with no windows at all
<Nebuchan> ummmm ok
<vidd> you might try http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:1UrmNpOFClMJ:www.internet-matrix.net/xubuntu-samba.pdf+mount+remote+media+xubuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<vidd> nalioth, you around?
<vidd> kloeri, can i ask your assistance?
<Nebuchan> Damn i'm in no mood for syntax atm
<Nebuchan> might aswell give up
<vidd> Nebuchan, sorry...as i said...its notsomething i do alot
<Nebuchan> :(
<ere4si> Nebuchan: what filesystem nis on it?
<vidd> in fact, i NEVER did it
<ere4si> *is
<Nebuchan> NTFS
<ere4si> Nebuchan: and how is it listed in /dev - fdisk -l will tell
<Nebuchan> -fdisk... as in format disk?
<ere4si> fdisk -l as in list partions on all disks
<Nebuchan> ok ok
<ere4si> Nebuchan: might need sudo fdisk -l
<Nebuchan> call me neb, its shorter
<Nebuchan> ok, i'll try
<ere4si> Nebuchan: I type neb and hit the tab key
<Nebuchan> ok, so im a noob. No shame. I want to sudo a remove disk im pretty sure its sda1 whats the syntax for sda1 sudo?
<ere4si> Nebuchan: remove is unmount?
<Nebuchan> well its never has been mounted
<ere4si> then sudo umount /dev/sda1 - but sda1 will be the first partition on the first hard drive
<ere4si> so mount then
<Nebuchan> Only have one local drive so i guess that makes it easier then
<Nebuchan> and partition
<ere4si> Nebuchan: you need to make a folder to mount it to first
<ere4si> sudo mkdir /mediaq/somename
<ere4si> oops
<ere4si> Nebuchan: sudo mkdir /media/somename
<latitu_> i have a dsl working. i want to share my internet connection to another pc by an other lan card etho2. how do i configure etho2 to give the other pc a static ip? http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9729/41823606xq6.png   please see this ?
<ere4si> Nebuchan: then sudo mount -v /dev/sda1 /media/somename
<Nebuchan> The current mount dir is root/media/sda1
<ere4si> oops again
<Nebuchan> Its ok
<ere4si> Nebuchan: sudo mount -vt ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/somename
<latitu_> help
<Nebuchan> Is "somename" the device name?
<ere4si> Nebuchan: that is a folder that you will mount it to - somename = something you want to call it - could be anything
<Nebuchan> Oh ok. Thanks
<vidd> latitu_, what do you need help with
<latitu_> i have a dsl working. i want to share my internet connection to another pc by an other lan card etho2. how do i configure etho2 to give the other pc a static ip? http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9729/41823606xq6.png   please see this ?
<vidd> is the second eth device actually named eth2?
<vidd> what does ifconfig say?
<vidd> it looks like there isnt anything plugged into eth2
<vidd> do you have another computer connected (direct connect needs a cross-over cable)
<vidd> (unless things have changed recently)
<kloeri> vidd: hiya
<vidd> kloeri, i had a freind put TOR on one of my machines(without consulting me first so i could tell him "Dont do it!")
<vidd> and now the IP is banned
<vidd> TOR has been removed
<vidd> what do i need to do to get the IP unbanned?
<kloeri> hmm, it takes a while before it's removed from our list of tor nodes
<kloeri> how long has it been?
<vidd> i removed it today
<vidd> maybe an hour
<velky> latitu_: where is eth0 - is that important and as ere4si said earlier you have only addresses 100 to 101 - am new to this but it may be important?
<kloeri> ahh, it'll probably still be in our list then
<kloeri> /msg me the IP and I'll remove the kline but it'll get added again automatically if it's still in our list when you reconnect
<latitu_> velky ya. i have 2 pcs only
<vidd> how long does it take to get off the list?
<ere4si> latitu_: heh dsl = damn small linux mostly
<latitu_> how do i setup eth2 ere4si
<vidd> latitu_, first off....what does ifconfig tell you the eth device names are?
<ere4si> latitu_: do the two cards show when you do   lspci   in a terminal or konsole?
<latitu_> dont you think http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php will help completely?
<latitu_> vidd how to see ifconfig?
<vidd> open terminal and type it
<latitu_> ere4si i can see both cards
<vidd> and what are they named in ifconfig?
<ere4si> latitu_: and what does   ifconfig   say?
<latitu_> its a one page
<vidd> usually, you will see eth0, eth1, and lo
<latitu_> which one should i pase
<latitu_> ya.
<latitu_> i see all
<vidd> eth0, eth1, and lo?
<latitu_> but eth1 2 lo
<vidd> or eth1, eth2, and lo?
<latitu_> but eth1 2 lo
<latitu_> eth1, eth2, and lo?
<vidd> ok...
<latitu_> eth1 is dsl. works fine.
<ere4si> should be an etho 0
<latitu_> how i setup eth2 ?
<latitu_> nop
<vidd> ere4si, there are some situations that eth0 is not shown
<vidd> usually from changing a NIC
<ere4si> latitu_: paste your /etc/network/interfaces file
<vidd> anyway
<ere4si> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vidd> are you using a cross-over cable in eth2, or a normal cable in eth2?
<latitu_> auto lo
<latitu_> iface lo inet loopback
<latitu_> address 127.0.0.1
<latitu_> netmask 255.0.0.0
<latitu_> ignore this. its changed since i changed my connection. but this is not changed. iface eth0 inet static
<latitu_> address 192.168.3.175
<latitu_> netmask 255.255.255.0
<latitu_> gateway 192.168.3.1
<latitu_> auto eth0
<latitu_> iface eth2 inet static
<latitu_> address 192.168.0.1
<latitu_> netmask 255.255.255.0
<latitu_> auto eth2
<latitu_> thats al
<ere4si> !paste | latitu_
<ubottu> latitu_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ere4si> latitu_: what about the one you use now?
<latitu_> what do you mean
<vidd> there is nothing for eth1
<ere4si> it looks all wrong
<ere4si> and what's that about ignore this bit?
<latitu_> eth1 is dsl. dhcp
<ere4si> latitu_: use the pastebin
<vidd> but it is not shown
<vidd> anyway....
<vidd> latitu_, are you using a crossover cable on eth2??????
<latitu_> whats crossover?
<vidd> it is a special type of cable used to dirrectly connect one computer directly to another
<maxamillion> swing and a miss
<ere4si> I'm off to bed - good luck vidd
<latitu_> vidd yes.
<vidd> if you are not using a cross-over cable it will NEVER work
<latitu_> iam using a cable that has to pcs with 2 lan cards
<latitu_> at both ends.
<vidd> have you verified it is a crossover cable?
<latitu_> ill buy  switch if i need more pcs
<latitu_> yes
<latitu_> how to i setup static ip for the other pc. and the connection on my pc
<vidd> so it is different from the one that goes to the DSL?
<latitu_> thats the prob
<vidd> latitu_, no...that is not the problem
<vidd> the broblem is, your machine is not seeing the second machine connected to it
<vidd> expand the dhcp range, and try connecting via dhcp
<vidd> ill bet you dollars to donuts that it still fails because you are using a standard cable instead of a crossover cable
<latitu_> what do i put in eth2 configs?
<latitu_> on my pc
<vidd> if you hold the ends of the cable side-by-side, are all wires in the same order? (same color in the same location)?
<latitu_> yes
<vidd> looks like the settings are correct
<vidd> latitu_, then you are NOT using a cross-over cable and it will NEVER work
<vidd> get a switch, plug this into the uplink and the other into a jack, and it will
<vidd> but as it is right now, it wont work
<vidd> its a hardware issue, not a config issue
<latitu_> hm
<latitu_> k
<vidd> and if your going to buy a switch, might just as well get a router, and forget all the headaches!
<vidd> =]
<vidd> you can tell if the cable is a cross-over cable by holding the ends together....the order will be different....not completely oposite, but different
<latitu_> hm
<latitu_> ok
<vidd> they are usually marked differently (red or orange in color, or have odd colored ends
<vidd> you local computer hardware store should be able to assist you in finding the appropriate cable
<latitu_> its working
<latitu_> i followed http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<vidd> glad to hear it
<latitu_> :)
<latitu_> i dont know what i did my self. but its working
<latitu_> ^_-
<killsalad>  hi i've got a problem with unlock button in users-admin
<vidd> what is the issue?
<killsalad> is blocked - user is in proper groups
<vidd> which group is that user in?
<killsalad> i've tried some workarounds but with no effect
<killsalad> adm,admin,policykituser
<latitu_> vidd now how can is assigne ips of my choice. so that no other ip can be used by the other computer(s) and how can i limit each pcs banddwidth? or make a combined bandiwdth limit for 2 computers?
<vidd> latitu_, no clue
<vidd> i use a router for that stuff
<latitu_> i use linux >my pc
<vidd> asfar as setting IP's, you should be able to set the static IP normally
<latitu_> the client seems to set any ip he wants.
<latitu_> i dont want that.
<killsalad> any clue with my problem?
<vidd> killsalad, did you reboot?
<killsalad> right now
<vidd> latitu_, you cant stop a pc from saying "i am xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<killsalad> well it's LTSP server and there's no real acces to this machine
<vidd> you can only say "if this MAC addess does not equal xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx you shall have no access"
<vidd> killsalad, that is outside the scope of my experience
<vidd> =\
<latitu_> vidd  i set the static ip in the pcs lan settings. but if i set any ip... it uses it. that means the client can set any ip.  i dont want that
<vidd> latitu_, that is unfortunant...you cannot stop that
<latitu_> oh. ic
<latitu_> no way?
<latitu_>  i want to restrict the ip. and then force my band limits for each ip....        some ips get 20k/s some 10k/s  got the idea?
<vidd> i can tell my local machine its IP address, netmask, and gateway are whatever i wont
<latitu_> is there a way that the server. me. wont allow any ip from out of a rang i define?
<vidd> doesnt mean my gateway will accept the data and pass traffic
<vidd> oh...yes
<vidd> you say "this IP has this setting, that IP has that setting
<vidd> or better yet...this MAC address has this setting, that MAC address has that setting
<latitu_> how do i say that
<latitu_> ya . mac is better?
<vidd> get nice and cosy with your firewall software documentation
<latitu_> nice?
<latitu_> cosy?
<vidd> yes...MAC is always the same, IP address can change
<velky> latitu; not read it but this may help http://lwn.net/1998/1119/shaper.html
<latitu_> velky ok
<latitu_> vidd or how about allowing them as many ips thay wana use. but use a proxy on my machine to control bandwidth and pcs. one user name and pass. that has a limited band?
<latitu_> what is the better idea?
<latitu_> or any other?
<vidd> latitu_, this is all stuff outside my expertise (AKA nothing ive ever tried b4)
<latitu_> hm
<latitu_> ok
<vidd> my advise would be akin to the blind leading the deaf
<vidd> maxamillion, you have any input for latitu_ ?
<latitu_> someone said i need wondershaper
<sugardrunkk> hello
<sugardrunkk> how do I change the charset in terminal or/and shell terminal?
<Myrtti> sugardrunkk: irssi problems?
<Myrtti> or more than that
<sugardrunkk> help
<sugardrunkk> :D
<sugardrunkk> I need a way to change my charset on XFCE Terminal (xterm?)
<zoredache> edit->prefs->appears ?
<zoredache> appearance*
<sugardrunkk> nothing... :)
<TheSheep> sugardrunkk: just export apropriate LANG or LC variable
<TheSheep> sugardrunkk: locales gives you a list
<TheSheep> sugardrunkk: locales -a gives you a list of possible values
<sugardrunkk> "Terminal itself does not (yet) include builtin support for switching encodings on the fly in a terminal session. But since Terminal implements an UTF-8 mode, you can use the Luit application to switch between different character encodings within a terminal session."
<sugardrunkk> XFCE4 terminal...
<sugardrunkk> I think I'm just going to change it..
<Myrtti> sugardrunkk: are you having problems with connecting to your screened irssi session on a remote server or are you having other problems as well with charsets?
<sugardrunkk> yes with the shell, i can type Ä and Ö in there, but not read them on screen
<Myrtti> did you attach your screen with screen -U
<sugardrunkk> i Can always connect with Konsole (KDE) or suchs, as I can change the encoding in GUI
<sugardrunkk> but with the terminal I don't know how
<Myrtti> sugardrunkk: did you reattach your irssi session with -U
<sugardrunkk> Won't help
<Myrtti> well that was only the first step
<Myrtti> then you need to set your irssi with the correct options
<sugardrunkk> Myrtti: the shell and screened irssi both work without -U work with Konsole
<sugardrunkk> Myrtti: as I set the encoding to iso8859-1
<Myrtti> sugardrunkk: exactly
<Myrtti> install luit then
<sugardrunkk> :)
<Myrtti> if you want to set it from the terminal
<Myrtti> it's not the exactly right way of doing things, and you'd get better results configuring your irssi correctly, but since you don't want to do it like that, install luit or use some other terminal
<sugardrunkk> hmm but my irssi works fine on zenwalk, mac and  windows XP, but maybe I just set them also in the "luit" way :D
<sugardrunkk> what's wrong with me :D
<sugardrunkk> Myrtti: thanks :)
 * sugardrunkk is less confused about the world right now :)
<MythGuy> can anybody help me with a sound problem?
<Myrtti> there's no way of knowing before you elaborate on your question a bit more
<Stroganoff> if it isnt xubuntu specific i'd ask in #ubuntu
<MythGuy> oh.
<MythGuy> ok.
<Stroganoff> you dont have to
<Stroganoff> !elaborate | MythGuy, just
<ubottu> MythGuy, just: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MythGuy> I will if this channel doesn't help.
<MythGuy> When I run an mp3 file the player freezes and I have to force quit it.
<MythGuy> I also don't have system sounds or anything.
<duse|> Hello all -- I have a desktop running on Xubuntu right now, no internet. I'm going to grab a wireless adapter hopefully not a card because they are a bit expensive, im gonna buy something for about $30-40 What is a good one that will surely work with linux?
<MythGuy> (and yes, I have checked that my speakers are plugged in, on, and connected to the proper place.)
<Stroganoff> check if
<Stroganoff> oops
<Stroganoff> reinstall alsa-base
<MythGuy> ok.
<Stroganoff> !wifi | duse|
<ubottu> duse|: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<duse|> Stroganoff 	It has to be on the Atheros chipset?
<MythGuy> Stroganoff: what should I do after that?
<MythGuy> I've re-installed alsa-base. Do I need to restart or anything?
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿how can i know what my computer is using for its sound manager (whether pulseaudio or something else)? thanks
<spinx> hi guys
<spinx> i just burned the xubuntu cd and tried booting. and it says "boot: cannot find kernel linux"
<Stroganoff> spinx use the alternate cd and/or burn at lower speed and/or verify the burn
<spinx> theres nothing i can type on it?
<floating> is there a gui to download/upload from ftp in default xubuntu ?
<floating> when i type in thunar: ftp://url  it doesnt work..
<Volkodav_> try gftp
<floating> aa^^ i have tried this before yeah this is oki
<floating> hmm dangg... i wonder how i can associate mms:// to a program in firefox, it jus says it not associated. maybe i outa edit about:config or so ai?
<Stroganoff> floating: gconf-editor2
<Stroganoff> no
<Stroganoff> or maybe yes
<Stroganoff> gconf-editor -> desktop -> gnome -> url-handlers
<Stroganoff> floating
<Stroganoff> i'd try there first
<floating> but i would need to install that first
<Stroganoff> maybe
<floating> okz, there is already mms with entry totem "%s" and is tagged enabled
<floating> firefox doesnt know how to open this program since the protocol(mms) is not associated with any program
<floating> s/program/address
<floating> ah, about:config needs a value
<floating> strange
<duse|> how can i play mp3 files in xubuntu --- when the computer doesn't have a internet connection? is there something i can transfer over via usb and install?
<slider2800> Hi all.
<Odd-rationale> hello, slider2800
<slider2800> um... can someone help me with a tricky one? i try to get Metacity and its themes working under Xubuntu 8.04... i'm hangin on google since early in the afternoon...
<slider2800> but only found stuff how to replace metacity with xfwm4
<slider2800> is it even possible?
<Odd-rationale> slider2800: so you want to replace xfwin4 with metacity?
<slider2800> yes
<Odd-rationale> slider2800: do you have metacity installed?
<slider2800> yes
<slider2800> i just isntalled it with apt
<slider2800> and it actually works too.
<Odd-rationale> slider2800: try alt+f2 and type in "metacity --replace" ?
<slider2800> but i don't know how to set the themes AND make it the default window manager
<slider2800> um... never knew about that :P lol
<slider2800> i try
<slider2800> well... it works now...
<slider2800> hmm...
<Odd-rationale> slider2800: a crude way would be to run "metacity --replace
<Odd-rationale> "
<Odd-rationale> on start up
<slider2800> oh. so --replace doesn't make it default?
<Odd-rationale> slider2800: no.
<slider2800> damn.
<Odd-rationale> or you could fine where xfce start xfwm4 and replace it with metacity...
<slider2800> yea... that could be a good idea.
<slider2800> where are the startup scripts for the GUI ? any ideas?
<slider2800> i'm still somewhat a n00b when it comes to this kind of stuff
<Odd-rationale> slider2800: i dunno... let me see...
<slider2800> k
<Odd-rationale> hey, cody-somerville_! Do you know where the file that start xfwm4 is located?
<cody-somerville_> /usr/bin/startxfce4 ?
<Odd-rationale> slider2800 wants to replace it with metacity...
<cody-somerville> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<deserteagle> hello all
<cody-somerville> hiya
<slider2800> um. would that be a good idea on an old PII Compaq Deskpro? i've got 128Mb Ram + a 400Mhz CPU
<deserteagle> i'm trying to install xffm, but it won't run
<deserteagle> i installed the deb, but it reports some error with glib
<Odd-rationale> slider2800: i guess the easiest way to do it would be to go to Applications --> Settings --> Settings Manager --> Autostarted apps and create one for metacity --replace
<slider2800> i see...
<ere4si> xfce4 does compositing - why use metacity?
<Odd-rationale> slider2800: yes. and the best way would be to stick to xfwm4 ;)
<slider2800> because xfwm can't use the ones i liked in metacity.
<slider2800> i don't really care about compositing atm.
<ere4si> slider2800: aahhh you want a theme
<slider2800> besides. that would slow my machine down.
<slider2800> yea.. but i've been trough with xfce-look.org several times.
<slider2800> didn't find any really useful theme there
<slider2800> or... is there a way to use metacity themes in xfwm4 ?
<deserteagle> anyone else had issues running xfce under regular ubuntu?
<ere4si> deserteagle: you need to install xubuntu-desktop to use it right
<deserteagle> oh
<deserteagle> thank you, i'll try it out
<ere4si> good luck :)
<deserteagle> oh, btw, can i run xffm under openbox?
<ere4si> I wouldn't know
<ere4si> bye
<deserteagle> anyone know of a minimal yet decent looking file manager?
<slider2800> ookay. i think i sleep over the whole thing and try again tomorrow.
<slider2800> thanks anyway for the help
<slider2800> goodnight guys!
 * danielm loves thunar
<MythGuy> how do I search?
<zoredache> search what?
<MythGuy> for files.
<TheSheep> MythGuy: with the commands 'locate' and 'find', depedning on what you want to search for
<TheSheep> MythGuy: also 'grep'
<MythGuy> thank you
<TheSheep> MythGuy: you can also install tracker to keep an index of your files and do very quick searches
<TheSheep> MythGuy: it comes with a gui
<MythGuy> I'll likely do that.
<zoredache> is the displayconfig supposed to be on the menu somewhere?
<Myrtti> it's not even in ubuntu
<Volkodav_> what's the gui program to convert video to dvd format
<Odd-rationale> Volkodav_: dvdauthor ?
<Volkodav_> well I try qdvdauthor and it will error on any video I try to add to it
<Volkodav_> and my cam outputs .mov files in mpeg2
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, is PulseAudio known for not liking ISA soundcards?
<crimsun> not particularly.
<crimsun> meaning it should work just fine with them given ALSA loads the appropriate (correct) driver.
<PsynoKhi0> I had Gutsy perfectly stable, but in Hardy, it's lockups galore
<xubuntuser> I'm running xubuntu as a guest in virtualbox. How do I increase the screen resolution? (The "display preferences" in "Xfce settings manager" only has "default" and "640x480@60" as options)
<crimsun> PsynoKhi0: can you isolate the lockups?
<crimsun> PsynoKhi0: namely, what's(re) the common denominator(s)?
<PsynoKhi0> crimsun: not sure yet
<Roy_Mustang> goooood evening everyone, question: i've installed Xubuntu 8.04 on my pc, runing along with my crappy XP, 3 dif partitions, 1 xp, 1 for storage,1 for xubunut+swap, how should i do to acces my xp and storage partitions from xubuntu? thanks!!
<Roy_Mustang> xp and storage are NTS partitions
<Roy_Mustang> *NTFS
<PsynoKhi0> crimsun: they tend to happen faster if I have my wired connection up and running
<PsynoKhi0> crimsun: stuff that makes the comp lock up: mp3s, AVIs (tried both Totem and VLC), OpenArena, Wesnoth... stuff that doesn't: Pidgin, browsing (haven't tried any flash stuff though), standard office apps, Egoboo, Znes
<PsynoKhi0> Roy_Mustang: check that you have ntfs-3g installed (you should have it) then look at your /etc/fstab file
<Roy_Mustang> PsynoKhi0: i'll reboot and check, back in 5min :P
<Roy_Mustang> now i'm here, if i gat ntfs-3g instlled, i should add something like this on fstab: /dev/sda1 /Windows1 ntfs ro 1 0
<Roy_Mustang> am i correct¿
<WildChild7> hello there
<WildChild7> I was in #ubuntu and they suggest me to use xubuntu instead of ubuntu since I have only 368mb of ram and 1100MHZ cpu
<WildChild7> why is xubuntu lighter and less hungry than ubuntu ?
<PsynoKhi0> Roy_Mustang: isn't there anything about that in your fstab?
<WildChild7> why should I use xubuntu instead of ubuntu ?
<PsynoKhi0> WildChild7: lightweight apps in xubuntu
<Roy_Mustang> i didnt check, so im gonna do that right now, i'll be back 8-)
<PsynoKhi0> compared to ubuntu
<xubuntuser> also Xfce instead of gnome
<PsynoKhi0> mostly the desktop environment
<WildChild7> xubuntuser: and Xfce is sommehow lightweight ?
<xubuntuser> lighter than gnome anyway.
<WildChild7> but firefox 3 beta is included ?
<xubuntuser> yes
<WildChild7> I have this integrated card sis
<WildChild7> I think
<WildChild7> how can I check if it's compatabile and has full support
<WildChild7> sis == graphic caard
<WildChild7> card*
<xubuntuser> if you have a copy, you have enough ram to try a xubuntu live boot
<WildChild7> xubuntuser: erm... I'll install with alternate
<WildChild7> I'm loading it as we speak
<PsynoKhi0> installing from Xubuntu's LiveCD "only" requires 192MB unless I'm mistaken
<WildChild7> I have graphic card SiS 300/305/630/540/730 (16 MB)
<WildChild7> how would I know if it's on a support list
<WildChild7> I really wouldn't like to run vesa or smth..
<PsynoKhi0> your best bet would be googling for "sis ubuntu" :)
<WildChild7> PsynoKhi0: maybem but with alternate I will install faster
<PsynoKhi0> uh... not that big a difference really
<PsynoKhi0> IMO
<WildChild7> PsynoKhi0: force of habit.. I have an ati on my lappy and I had to install it with alternate cause of xorg problems..
<WildChild7> damn it..
<WildChild7> not looking so good :(
<WildChild7> sis is not well supported in linux
<WildChild7> well at least SiS motherboards
<WildChild7> My computer board is: Matsonic MS7308E and only graphic card is SiS
<WildChild7> or is  this the same
<PsynoKhi0> bbl
<xubuntuser> How do I increase the screen resolution in xubuntu?
<floating> $ tar -cf neural\ networks\ and\ agent\ technologies\ exercises/
<floating> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<floating> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<floating> why not tar ?
<ere4si> read man tar - you have to give a filename to tar to
<floating> i read my unix teachers guide page
<floating> there it says tar -cf packet file
<floating> i mean hm dir
<floating> aeh..hmm
<floating> i cant compress a directory ?... pretty strange
<ere4si> you gave the dir but not file
<floating> tar -cvvf foo.tar foo/ tar contents of folder foo in foo.tar
<floating> yeah i dont want exernals file
<floating> maybe that works
<floating> ah oh
<floating> :)
<ere4si> :)
<Roy_Mustang> i'm back! i 've asked about the NTFS partition on xubuntu like 15min ago, i chequed and i DONT have instaled ntfs-3g and i DONT have any line in fstab pointing to the ntfs partitions, any clue?
<Roy_Mustang> there's a package to install in the package manager, but everytime i try to install it it asks me to connecto to internet, thing that i can't do right now from xubuntu
<ere4si> Roy_Mustang: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<Roy_Mustang> 8.04
<ere4si> Roy_Mustang: without being able to install ntfs-3g you might have some trouble accessing that patition - can you get the net working?
<Roy_Mustang> isnt a way to download the package in my runing XP and copy it via USB devide or floppy discs?
<ere4si> Roy_Mustang: you can try but you might miss some dependencies and then it won't work...why not plug the cable from the xp machine into the xubuntu one?
<Roy_Mustang> cause there is only one machine :P that's why i got to reboot, cause both systems are in the same pc... this one :P
<xubuntuser> ntfs-3g is supposed to come with xubuntu. it's in /bin
<Roy_Mustang> i'l try bringing to life the net ;)
<ere4si> that's what I thought
<Roy_Mustang> ok, im reboooting... once again, and as i get it working ill come to tell, thanks all!!
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, ping
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: pong
<cody-somerville>  /^([^\n\r]*?)\r?\n(.*)/s
<cody-somerville> How can I modify that to also find [[BR]]
<cody-somerville> Also, what does it currently find? :P
<TheSheep> this is some adness
<TheSheep> madness
<TheSheep> bascially, the first paren is a line, the second is everything that follows that line
<TheSheep> the pattern is very clumsy and inefficient
<xubuntuser> How do I change resolution in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> xubuntuser: settings->setting manager->display
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: not sure what the s flag does in perl
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, This is for PHP
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: php uses perl syntax
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: at least for regexps
<cody-somerville> According to my regexp cheat sheet
<xubuntuser> That has only two options, Default, and 640x480@60. I got up to 1280x800 in Ubuntu on the same hardware. How do I get more resolutions?
<cody-somerville>  /s means treat string as single line
<TheSheep> xubuntuser: try setting your card with 'displayconfig-gtk' from terminal
<TheSheep> xubuntuser: put a gksu in front of it
#xubuntu 2008-05-06
<xubuntuser> screens and graphics crashes. I'll reboot and try again
<Overand> I changed themes, and this new one's 'notification' is apparently making the 'taskbark' thing bold and blinking the border
<Overand> ...taskbar?
<Overand> Regardless, I'd like to try to ake it more 'obvious' ala the whole thing flashing, etc.  Suggestions?
<Overand> Panel notification i guess
<Overand> Like... with MurinaStormCloud, pidgin blinks black/white - but with Xfce-cadium, it's like the border blinks.
<Brent^> I have a computer that has 128 MB of RAM and it keeps freezing trying to install xubuntu desktop... any way around this?
<dthacker> Brent^: regular CD or alternate install CD?
<Brent^> BOTH
<Brent^> I was gonna give it a try because XP didnt like to work anymore
<Brent^> it would never work though because that computers hard drive is almost dead
<TeslaTony> KDE has kdesudo, Gnome has gksudo...what's the Xfce version for root in graphical?
<b3nw> hi, how does one disable the alt+click = drag window around in xfce4 ?
<ere4si> TeslaTony: xfce4 uses gtk so it is gksudo or gksu
<TeslaTony> ere4si: Thanks
<ere4si> np
<Keule> hi there! how many space does xfce need for the installation into a gnome environment?
<ere4si> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.66 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ere4si> Keule: ^^
<Keule> ere4si: whats up?
<ablomen> 40kb.. that doesnt seem right
<Keule> i want to try xfce...
<ere4si> Keule: try xubuntu-desktop it will work better
<ere4si> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in hardy
<ere4si> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4: Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2 (hardy), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Keule> ere4si: okok - but i think its not the whole environment... isnt it?
<ere4si> Keule: yes
<ere4si> it is
<Keule> ok ere4si 190MB for the whole thing
<ere4si> Keule: 40mb for xubuntu-desktop that has xfce4 or 48mb for xfce4 on its' own
<Keule> xubuntu has a lot of stuff wich is connectet.. and i dont know what is neccessary..
<ere4si> Keule: that's why installing xubuntu-desktop is the go - you using ubuntu?
<Keule> ere4si: ill try the live cd... i think thats better
<Keule> yepp gnome environment
<ere4si> Keule: it's your choice - have fun :)
<Keule> :) :P thx i have a working system - so.... i dont want to kick it ere4si ... but i have my probs with gnome... and i dont like kde - so... i dont know... but never the less ... thx for your help
<ere4si> Keule: that's ok - the xubuntu-desktop package is designed to fit in with ubuntu - it will work fine
<Keule> ere4si: thanx - i will keep it in mind :)
<ere4si> :)
<fiya_werkin> depending on what you don't like about gnome, xubuntu may put you off at first, its customized to look just like it
<fiya_werkin> I always get a jolt at first
<Keule> fiya_werkin: :)
<ere4si> fiya_werkin: they both use gtk so thet'll never look too diff
<fiya_werkin> i mean the panels, mostly
<Keule> its not the look - its the speed and some things like nautilus i dont really like
<Keule> i hope xfce is faster
<fiya_werkin> think it depends on your machine really
<fiya_werkin> i dont notice much of a difference between all 3
<Keule> hmm ok i'll try
<ere4si> on any machine xubuntu "should" be faster
<fiya_werkin> but with newer machines, 'faster' can be relatively a small matter when even gnome flies
<Keule> i thougt it that xfce is faster...
<fiya_werkin> generally speaking it is
<alado2> has anybody here been able to get voipstunt/voipbuster etc. to work with ubuntu?
<WildChild7> alado2: what is voipstunt/voipbuster ?
<WildChild7> is this something like IP telephone or similar
<alado2> yep, for free
<WildChild7> alado2: we are going to get IP telephony now..
<WildChild7> and ur saying that every computer can have a telephone or microphone ?
<WildChild7> and I can call through computer to any other IP telephone for free ?
<alado2> no, to landlines, and of course ip telephones
<WildChild7> alado2: I mean, I put my headset on my head and I can call my friend which has IP telephony, but not computer. Only IP telephony... ?
<alado2> WildChild7: sure
<WildChild7> sexy
<WildChild7> alado2: what program do u use ?
<WildChild7> skype ?
<alado2> sure that woks, isn't free to call though, as i said, voipstunt is
<WildChild7> voipstunt is open source ?
<alado2> nope, but u can useopensource apps with the voipstunt settings, and thats what im asking about
<WildChild7> alado2: ohh
<WildChild7> if u find anything helpful share with us :)
<TeslaTony> Before I installed xubuntu-desktop, to get to my gui (from tty1, etc), I'd hit ctrl+alt+f7. Now I have to hit ctrl+alt+f9. Are the two related, and should I be concerned?
<alado2> WildChild7: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450394&page=3
<alado2> the first post there works
<WildChild7> thanx alado2
<ochosi> hi, i have a problem with my ipw3945 wireless card suddenly not being detected anymore (says there is no device eth1)
<ochosi> still, lspci correctly lists my wifi card
<ablomen> ochosi, shouldnt it show up as wlan0 and wmaster0?
<ochosi> ablomen, up to now it always has been eth1
<ochosi> ablomen: also, wlan0 doesn't exist
<ochosi> ablomen: (and wmaster0)
<ablomen> ok
<ablomen> well i cant help ya, no wifi experience
<ochosi> k
<ochosi> thx anyway
<ochosi> anyone else?
<daurnimator> mmm
<daurnimator> I can't use my keyboard and my mouse at the same time
<daurnimator> any idea why?
<ere4si> daurnimator: are they bluetooth?
<daurnimator> no
<ere4si> daurnimator: sorry - no idea then :)
<ere4si> unless it's hardware based
<daurnimator> na
<daurnimator> its only in linux
<daurnimator> and only regular keys
<daurnimator> not ctrl, shift etc
<daurnimator> definently some setting somewhere no one wants
<daurnimator> fixed
<daurnimator> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-417089.html
<ere4si> daurnimator: well done - google?
<daurnimator> yeah
<ere4si> +1 google hehe
<maiG6etab002> hello
<maiG6etab002> when I read the webpage http://www.xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release there is some old? text at the section "PulseAudio" ....
<ere4si> hi
<maiG6etab002> it says "The release candidate comes preinstalled with the  PulseAudio sound server, ..." only the the RC or allso the final 8.04 ?
<ere4si> maiG6etab002: having issues with firefox and another app not playing audio at the same time?
<ere4si> maiG6etab002: the final too
<maiG6etab002> oh... I havne't downloaded yet :-)
<maiG6etab002> I just read up a little while downloading the iso.
<ere4si> maiG6etab002: firefox is working on the issue I mentioned
<maiG6etab002> aha. ok
<ere4si> the final has pulse audio
<maiG6etab002> I guess there will be an update for firefox soon then.
<ere4si> maiG6etab002: the final for ff3 should be this month
<maiG6etab002> some should update the webpage there.. I see that it says "The release candidate includes...." on the kernel section too, and a whole section about bugs in the RC (that probably are fixed now)
<maiG6etab002> aha
<maiG6etab002> the sound issue, is that in both ff2 and ff3 ?
<ere4si> maiG6etab002: just ff3 from what I've heard
<maiG6etab002> ok.
<maiG6etab002> about firefox, are there any problems or special things I have to do if I want to have both installed? in the next 10 years or so I will probably want to check with both when I do pages. at least.
<fiyawerx> maiG6etab002, i have 2 and 3 installed fine
<fiyawerx> maiG6etab002, http://browsershots.org/
<fiyawerx> all you need for testing pages :)
<maiG6etab002> ok
<mcisbackuk> Hi can someone help with my 8.04 install please? It appears to have hung at "storing language", I've run tail -f /var/log/syslog to check what its doing, but all I got is "loalechooser: Generating locales...            localechooser:  en_GB.UTF-8..." any idea guys??
<mcisbackuk> Its running on a Pentium I 233 with 64 MB RAM, so does anyone have any rough idea how long it will take, unless obviously it HAS hung totally...any help appreciated thanks :)
<gNewPower> Hi, I am having a weird problem.  I switched from Ubuntu to Xubuntu (i.e. I am now using XFCE sessions).  Everything works to perfection except that each time I turn to computer on I need to go to Xfce->Settings->Setting Manager and choose "allow xfce to manage my desktop" .  If I do not do this I look my desktop background.  How can I fix this?!  Thanks.
<suriro> mcisbackuk: you dont meet min. sys. reqs. for graphical install
<mcisbackuk> suriro: I'm using the alternate install....
<suriro> mcisbackuk: I suggest you a minimal install, then pull packages via apt-get. But you still dont meet min reqs of xubuntu desktop http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<mcisbackuk> suriro: How do I do a minimal install?
<maiG6etab002> 64MB should be enough for the alternate cd, even if the graphic card is stealing say 8Mb of that, right?
<suriro> http://www.xubuntu.org/get <-- read
<mcisbackuk> suriro: If you mean the alternate CD install, thats what I'm using
<suriro> So you dont care about this statement: "Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM"
<mcisbackuk> :| where the hell was that! i must have missed it.........
<maiG6etab002> hehe.. yeah when you read it, it is kinda funny. sort of: "you can install this (with the alternate cd) with only 64MB ram, but you can't run it if you have less then 192. (the livecd can be run with 128Mb though)"
<maiG6etab002> ok "Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM" doesn't really say that it is impossible to run with less than 192 but, it is easy to read it like that :)
<soroush> which packages should i install to have an xfce desktop?
<soroush> in ubuntu for sure
<jimmy51vinsky> xubuntu-desktop
<jimmy51vinsky> soroush: xubuntu-desktop
<jimmy51vinsky> so, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
 * soroush is installing xubuntu-desktop
<tunnelblick> what does "iwconfig"?
<tunnelblick> forget it
<tunnelblick> ^^
<fiyawerx> wireless
<tunnelblick> i was reading an old post...
<tunnelblick> *sigh*
<abdorez1> hi
<abdorez1> can you help me?
<abdorez1> i cant install driver vga card
<abdorez1> soroush: salam
<abdorez1> soroush: hi
<roymustang_> hello!!!
<zoredache> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<roymustang_> wiiii i've configured my keyboard!!!
<roymustang_> quiestion: can i use apt-get to install Opera Browser?
<zoredache> if you add a non-default repository I believe so
<zoredache> !opera | roymustang_
<ubottu> roymustang_: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<roymustang_> thanks! zoredache
<roymustang_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jimmy51vinsky> when i try to run vnc config, i get an error saying "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"
<jimmy51vinsky> apt-file doesn't show that file in any package.... what should i do?
<Ultraputz> is there anything i should know about enabled extended attributes on xu/hardy with the encrypted disc feature>?
<zoredache> are you talking about the filesystem extended attributes?
<zoredache> it doesn't seem like filesystem level stuff would have anything to do with dm-crypt
<Ultraputz> i wasn't sure -- i was hoping to put beagle to work w/o sqlite
<Ultraputz> sez turn on extended attributes to do that, just wondered if there were any caveats.
<apgob> > how come when i do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras i get: "Couldn't find package xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<apgob> i cant install xchat etc either it says couldnt find package
<apgob> anyone here
<zoredache> apgob: yes, it is just a very quiet channel
<zoredache> anyway do you have the universe/multiverse repositories enabled?
<apgob> zoredache i m not sure i dont think so here is my sources list:
<apgob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10594
<apgob> zoredache u there
<zoredache> I am only half here
<WildChild7> hello there
<WildChild7> I've installed xubuntu on my box
<WildChild7> where can I change resolution ?
<zoredache> apgob: this is what I have - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10600/ - make sure you run 'sudo apt-get update' after you make changes to the sources.list
<zoredache> WildChild7: maybe try running gksu displayconfig-gtk
<WildChild7> hm
<WildChild7> strange
<WildChild7> I have 17" monitor but there is no option for 1024*768 resolution
<kdt> can anyone tell me what the equivelent of "sessions" in ubuntu is in xubuntu? I want to run a program at startup
<TheSheep> WildChild7: maybe it's autodetected bad, try setting the refresh rates manually
<apgob> ~[ zoredache ]~ Can't open file to write
<TheSheep> kdt: settings->setting manager->autostarted apps
<kdt> :-D thanks thesheep, been looking all over
<WildChild7> TheSheep: and buy manually u mean with xorg.conf ?
<TheSheep> WildChild7: yes, you can also use the wizard with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<TheSheep> WildChild7: also, make sure you use the right driver for your card, not the 'vesa' fallback one
<WildChild7> TheSheep: I have sis card integrated
<WildChild7> some old graphic card
<WildChild7> oh
<WildChild7> I'm trying to watch videos on youtube
<WildChild7> and it points me to adobe flash player and there I can choose .tar .yum .rpm
<WildChild7> what should I donwload ?
<zoredache> you probably should install the flash player from the repository
<WildChild7> zoredache: what's the package name ?
<WildChild7> so I won't have to update it manually
<zoredache> flashplugin-nonfree or if you want to get all the common non-free stuff get  xubuntu-restricted-extras
<TheSheep> flahplayer-nonfree
<TheSheep> flashplayer-nonfree
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> sorry
<WildChild7> hm
<WildChild7> interesting
<WildChild7> I have no driver selected for my sis card
<WildChild7> so can I choose sis from the list?
<WildChild7> Is there a package for skype for xubuntu ?
<WildChild7> for 8.04
<TheSheep> WildChild7: probably in the partners repository
<WildChild7> TheSheep: Ok. I'll try
<WildChild7> don't know why update is taking so long
<crimsun> because the main archive is broken.
<crimsun> try using another mirror in your country code
<crimsun> (unless you're in the USA, in which case you'll want to try gb.archive.ubuntu.com)
<WildChild7> crimsun: I'm in slovenia, but server is located in GB
<Myrtti> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<WildChild7> erm..
<WildChild7> can't see any system :D
<Myrtti> that's for gnome
<WildChild7> yep
<Myrtti> but applications - system - software sources
<WildChild7> thanx
<WildChild7> oh is there any music program installed by default in xubuntu ?
<WildChild7> for listening the music ?
<TheSheep> WildChild7: no, just totem
<TheSheep> WildChild7: it will play audio files, although technically it's a movie player
<TheSheep> WildChild7: there is a large number of audio players available though
<WildChild7> TheSheep: What is the leightest for xfc ?
<WildChild7> TheSheep: leightweight*
<TheSheep> WildChild7: if you liked the classic winamp, then you will enjoy audacious
<WildChild7> TheSheep: I'm set up ing xubuntu for my sister :)
<WildChild7> I need to make it as automaticaly as I can
<TheSheep> WildChild7: don't underestimate her leet skillz ;)
<WildChild7> shee needs skype, youtube, audacious, of caurse writer and codecs for movies, and transmission for torrents
<WildChild7> TheSheep: yea well.. I'll try but sis graphic card is making some problems..
<WildChild7> arh no skype package name in partner repository
<ere4si> I think it is in medibuntu
<ere4si> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<WildChild7> ere4si: let me check so I can comment back partners repos yes ?
<ere4si> k
<WildChild7> works
<WildChild7> now..
<WildChild7> How can I configure my sis graphic card so there will be actual driver for it :D
<ere4si> WildChild7: :)
<ere4si> WildChild7: which sis card? - there isn't great support for sis
<WildChild7> ere4si: at lest so much support that sister can watch movies and youtube flash movies
<WildChild7> 2d would be great :D
<WildChild7> ere4si: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 21)
<WildChild7> ere4si: don't know if it's 630 ir 730
<WildChild7> ir==or
<ere4si> WildChild7: I can do that with my sis card - that should be supported ok
<WildChild7> ere4si: when I run gksu displayconfig-gtk tehre is no driver enabled for my card, But it says that my card is sis 630
<ere4si> WildChild7: the way they do the graphics cards in hardy has changed - I don't know how to work it yet - maybe someone else can chime in
<TheSheep> ere4si: what changed?
<ere4si> TheSheep: used to be able to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but now that doesn't give an option for the vid card
<WildChild7> let me try smth
<WildChild7> omg
<TheSheep> ere4si: it doesn't? what about with -p0 ?
<WildChild7> I choose manually dirver by model and now I'm running in 640x300 o_O
<thegreyspot> How can I have ubuntu items in xubuntu?
<thegreyspot> (menu Items) like networkmanager
<ere4si> TheSheep: haven't tried it with that - if it needs that somethings changed then...?
<thegreyspot> ?
<TheSheep> thegreyspot: isn't it displayed in the system menu?
<WildChild7> ere4si: any clue of how can I get my resolution to 1024x768
<thegreyspot> no it is. But all the menu items like networkmagaer, or shutdown. is there.
<WildChild7> looks like sis drivers are even more broken that default one
<thegreyspot> I think they are called items?
<ere4si> WildChild7: try editing the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and manually adding the resolutions there - I haven't had much luck with the way the graphics are now...
<WildChild7> ere4si: well a Älittle problem ther. By default in xorg.conf there is no resolutions what's so ever :S
<WildChild7> where is normally put 1024*768
<TheSheep> WildChild7: it's normally detected automatically based on your graphics cards, amunt of memory on it and your monitor
<thegreyspot> Any ideas?
<ere4si> WildChild7: see why I have probs... - don't know how it works anymore - sorry
<WildChild7> ere4si: that's strange :S
<WildChild7> TheSheep: how can I check how much ram has graphic card ?
<ere4si> WildChild7: xorg.conf has always shown resolutions but now it mostly doesn't
<TheSheep> WildChild7: you can examine the /var/log/xorg.0.log to see the whole detecting process
<WildChild7> TheSheep: it is 64MB of ram... I think that's for more than just 1024*768...
<WildChild7> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SiS_630/730
<WildChild7> TheSheep: what's the name of editor default in xubuntu for txt
<chronitis> mousepad
<WildChild7> TheSheep: hm I've looked into it but it's empty
<TheSheep> WildChild7: maybe I got the file name wrong
<TheSheep> Xorg.0.log
<TheSheep> with capital X
<WildChild7> damn it. This graphic card has even 3d support!
<WildChild7> TheSheep: lemme check
<WildChild7> TheSheep: what am I looking for exactly. http://pastebin.ca/1009788  this is the Xorg.0.log
<TheSheep> look at around line 360
<TheSheep> it's not using these modes because it thinks your monitor cannot support it
<apgob> hey when i apt install something it says "Waiting for headers" and takes ages befoer it continues why is it so slow?
<TheSheep> WildChild7: set the hsync and vrefresh in your monitor section of xorg.conf to values apropraite for your monitor screen
<ere4si> apgob: it is making the internet connection - with a new release and updates it will be slow for a while :) - he left...
<Daftpunk> Hi there
<ere4si> hi
<thegreyspot> Can some help me get items for the Menu bar on top. ones like in ubuntu. Networkmanager sound Shutdown etc...
<Daftpunk> it's very quiet here
<ere4si> thegreyspot: right click the panel and select add
<Daftpunk> Is there anybody here who is not a newbie looking for help? :D
<groundzer0> yes me
<thegreyspot> Ya and whats there? NOTHING!
<Daftpunk> lol j/k
<groundzer0> After this operation, 20.3MB of additional disk space will be used.
<groundzer0> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<groundzer0> 0% [Waiting for headers]
<Daftpunk> cause I am
<groundzer0> takes a long time after that -- Why?
<thegreyspot> Are you telling me that if i want to shutdown my computer I have to log out first?
<groundzer0> that's for anything i try to do
<Daftpunk> Just installed xubuntu and I am a bit lost for the mo
<thegreyspot> If i want to find out my IP address I have to got to network tools in system?
<ere4si> thegreyspot: you get nothing - a list should pop up starting with "launcher"
<thegreyspot> Ya but there only about 10 items with nothing I want. Ubuntu has better one right? or am I wrong?
<Daftpunk> Does anybody know if there is Zend studio for linux?
<ere4si> groundzer0: it will be like that - everyones updating atm
<WildChild7> TheSheep: can u paste your xorg.conf.. don't know the syntax of setting hsync
<groundzer0> groundzer0, what do you mean, when will it be 'normal'
<WildChild7> or anyone else if it has in xorg.conf hsync and vrefresh
<groundzer0> ere4si, when will it begin to calm down
<ere4si> groundzer0: I have no idea - soon is the best I could offer
<WildChild7> nevermind I found one
<ere4si> groundzer0: I'm updating atm with d/load at 15kb/s...
<groundzer0> ere4si,  what u updating
<thegreyspot> Some one once told me that I could install ubuntu items. Is that true?
<ere4si> thegreyspot: you can search for plugins in synaptic
<ere4si> groundzer0: hardy - some updates have come out recently
<groundzer0> ere4si,  can you be more specific, which ones
<ere4si> groundzer0: nope - there were 115 of them - I haven't updated for a while
<TheSheep> thegreyspot: you mean the panel applets?
<groundzer0> ere4si, wow i just got about 25.
<thegreyspot> Yes thats right the sheep
<ere4si> groundzer0: I haven't been using my hardy box alot lately
<groundzer0> ere4si,  whats ur other box
<thegreyspot> TheSheep:I believe so...
<TheSheep> thegreyspot: you need to install them, then you can insert them in your xfce panle by using the xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<groundzer0> ere4si, i'm updating right now @ 25kb/sec :(:(:(
<ere4si> groundzer0: I have a "testing" box with hardy - the others run dapper server with fluxbox and apps
<TheSheep> (you need to install that too)
<groundzer0> ere4si,  nice -- anyways i'll be going now. See ya around.
<ere4si> groundzer0: bye
<thegreyspot> Ok TheSheep and ere4si I will do so
<thegreyspot> bye-bye
<ere4si> thegreyspot: bye and good luck
<maiG6etab002> hello/good evening
<maiG6etab002> what is the little small white ring that is to the right of the icon in the titlebar of windows?
<WildChild7> does the tube size means: inches ? like 17"
<Daftpunk> ﻿maiG6etab002 lol I would like to know that as well
<ere4si> WildChild7: I would think it would
<maiG6etab002> I assume that the window will not get circular when I press it :-O
<maiG6etab002> :-)
<ere4si> maiG6etab002: if you click it it will put the window on all workspaces
<ere4si> try it :)
<maiG6etab002> aha! ok
<Daftpunk> alright
<Daftpunk> lookin good
<maiG6etab002> (no I haven't finishing downloading of the iso yet, I'm still just looking at screenshots)
<Daftpunk> ﻿ere4si I downloaded  mozilla sunbird but there was just a folder
<WildChild7> I only know about my monitor, that it's 17" and it writes on it: ADI microscan. So how can I get info about hsync and vrefresh if on this page: http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/adi/  says that my monitor woold be ADI microscan something.
<Daftpunk> I cant run anything, how can I install it.
<ere4si> Daftpunk: I don't know about sunbird sorry - what is it?
<Daftpunk> ere4si calendar and organizer from mozilla
<sjefen6> Hi. I am installing Wine to try and run games on it, but I am unable to get it to create the .wine directory structure in my home folder. What am I doing wrong?
<maiG6etab002> WildChild7: normally there is more info on the back of the monitor too... what model etc, if the software can't find out by asking it.....
<Daftpunk> sjefen6 I especially installed xubuntu to run away from games, and youre telling me you can play on this system :D?
<maiG6etab002> yeees.
<sjefen6> hehe, yes :P
<ere4si> sjefen6: for wine help you might need to ask in #winehq
<sjefen6> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<sjefen6> oki, thanks ;)
<ere4si> np
<maiG6etab002> Daftpunk: there goes all the productivity you dreamt about, eh ? ;-)
<Daftpunk> lol
<Daftpunk> WOW on linux
<Daftpunk> so the world has come to an end after all
<ere4si> Daftpunk: is there a readme in the sunbird folder?
<maiG6etab002> if you start playing wow, you quickly get dependent on it you know. just like other drugs :-)
<Daftpunk> yeah but it just says to go to their web site where i downloaded it
<Daftpunk> there is sunbird-bin
<ere4si> Daftpunk: got a link?
<Daftpunk> For information about installing, running and configuring Sunbird
<Daftpunk> including a list of known issues and troubleshooting information,
<Daftpunk> refer to: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/
<Daftpunk> all this was in the readme
<maiG6etab002> about wow... isn't it possible to play wow for free just a day or so (without saving your person etc) ?
<Daftpunk> ﻿maiG6etab002 I know the games are after me
<maiG6etab002> :-D
<Daftpunk> ﻿maiG6etab002 the only solution will be probably to downgrade my computer
<Daftpunk> ﻿maiG6etab002 so I cant play it.
<ere4si> Daftpunk: did you do this? - Build Sunbird
<ere4si>    1.
<ere4si>       Add the following line to your .mozconfig
<ere4si>       . $topsrcdir/calendar/sunbird/config/mozconfig
<ere4si>    2. Build as per the instructions on the Mozilla build pages.
<ere4si>    3.
<ere4si>       Once that's done you can run Sunbird by executing
<ere4si>       dist/bin/sunbird
<zoredache> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Daftpunk> oh ok
<Daftpunk> I will try it
<maiG6etab002> Daftpunk: hehehe... I did had kinda drug-relation to SimCity back then.... you know when we used 386's with 320x200 ega.... you can't escape games by downgrading......
<ere4si> Daftpunk: from this page - http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/build.html
<maiG6etab002> and there is allways mud....
<Daftpunk> thanks ere4si
<ere4si> k
<Daftpunk> Is open office good app?
<Daftpunk> Iam just installing it
<zoredache> it is useful for some things
<zoredache> I wouldn't use it as a programming editor though...
<Daftpunk> how is it compared to MS office?
<maiG6etab002> nooohh... it is a huge memory and disk eating monster.
<Daftpunk> zoredache and what do you use for programming editor? I am looking for something like Zend studio
<maiG6etab002> Daftpunk: that depends of wich version of ms office you compare with. Word2.0 was nice....
<Daftpunk> lol
<zoredache> Daftpunk: it is somewhat kinda useful as an ms office replacement... Of course I hate MS office so something that is similar doesn't impress me
<zoredache> Daftpunk: scite
<zoredache> or vi/gvim
<Daftpunk> will check them
<Daftpunk> thanks
<Daftpunk> ﻿zoredache but its usefull when you need to write something
<zoredache> if you don't need a heavily formated document abiword is usually good enough if you need to write something
<Daftpunk> I am installing soft for couple of hours now. How can I check drive space?
<zoredache> When I have a complex document I like to go to html.  Other people like things like latex
<Daftpunk> Does any1 know please?
<maiG6etab002> how come the text editor in xubuntu is called *mouse*-pad?
<zoredache> Daftpunk: 'du' a terminal
<ere4si> Daftpunk: I use   df -h
<zoredache> maiG6etab002: the Xubuntu mascot is a rat isn't it?
<maiG6etab002> oh!
<zoredache> or xfce mascot rather
<maiG6etab002> I should have thought of that
<Daftpunk> lovely thanks
<Daftpunk> is there like a help in terminal with the list of all commands?
<Daftpunk> ﻿maiG6etab002 and what is the difference between ubuntu a xubuntu?
<zoredache> !cli | Daftpunk
<ubottu> Daftpunk: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Daftpunk> ok thanks
<zoredache> Daftpunk: I also really like learning_the_shell.php
<maiG6etab002> hmm... if you go to https://launchpad.net/fluxbuntu and click [List all packages] shouldn't it list everything that is installed when you install xubuntu?   - the page is empty :-/
<zoredache> but the short answer is no.  There is single reference or no help that will list everything you can do at the command line.
<maiG6etab002> oh.. sorry, wrong window
<maiG6etab002> (but are there a similar page for xubuntu perhaps?)
<zoredache> ack
<maiG6etab002> if you ask a true unix person he whould say you can do *everything* at the command line. including painting ;-)
<Daftpunk> Does anybody here have an EEE PC?
<Daftpunk> from Asus?
<WildChild7> maiG6etab002: There is some info. And there is Model No. VD-697 I can't find any adi microscan with that model :S
<ere4si> WildChild7: lists it here - http://www.tradeloop.com/m/products/product_detail.cfm?cat=109%7C72%7C276
#xubuntu 2008-05-07
<maiG6etab002> 'gnight
<maiG6etab002> now off to bed and Zzzzzzz.zz.z.....
<Newb> Im new to linux and having a big problem with bootloaders
<Newb> using GRUB gives me error 2
<Newb> and LILO 99s
<Newb> I read that the grub problem can be caused by some artificial RAID, but I dont have RAID settings in BIOS
<ere4si> hmmm
<Newb> its a very old box, used to run win98. I brought it out because my laptop is being repaired
<ere4si> Newb: how many drives are in the box?
<Newb> ere4si: only 1
<ere4si> Newb: from here- http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html - error 2 is because grub can't find the disk
<Newb> ere4si: I saw that thanks, but I don't know what to do
<Newb> Ill open the box up, i may have added a drive and forgot
<ere4si> Newb: older biose can't boot from a large partition - how large is the partition with / on it - and did you make a separate partition for /boot?
<ere4si> Newb: and make sure the disk with grub on it is the master
<Newb> ere4si: oh ok, how large should I make /boot?
<ere4si> Newb: 100-200mb is fine
<Newb> ere4si: currently I have swap ~200 mb and the main is 4 GB
<Newb> ok ill do that and come back later, thanks
<ere4si> Newb: that should be ok
<ere4si> Newb: where did you install grub - the default?
<Newb> ere4si: I used the guided install... im guessing that places it in the mbr?
<ere4si> Newb: yep
<ere4si> you could try and update grub - do you have a live cd?
<ere4si> Newb: ^^
<WildChild7> hm
<^u^> WildChild7: no luck?
<TheSheep> WildChild7: just try to put values from any other monitor of similar class
<TheSheep> WildChild7: you shouldn't be able to damage modern monitors with bad synch values anymore
<WildChild7> I could say I'm getting to loose my patience here. On the base of my Monitor Model No. VD-697 and I know It's ADI microscan. I decide on base of this info http://www.tradeloop.com/m/products/product_view.cfm?View=903137  that my full name for monitor would be: ADI microscan 5P+ and so my hsync and vrefresh based on this page http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/adi/microscan5p.html would be 30-69 / 50-120. Now there happe
<WildChild7> my resolution is 1360x1024 at 59HZ
<WildChild7> that's too much for my monitor
<TheSheep> you can set lower one
<TheSheep> you can also switch it at runtime with alt+ctrl+gray +/-
<TheSheep> (gray+/gray- are the +/- keys on the number pad)
<WildChild7> here is the xorg.conf after putting in manualy hsync and vrefresh: http://pastebin.ca/1009922
<Newb> ere4si: I have livecd but it was really slow and sorta frozen... my box only has 128mb ram
<Newb> ere4si: so I used the alternate one
<WildChild7> any suggestions ?
<^u^> Newb: i'm on another box atm - you might be better off with a reinstall adding a /boot partition
<^u^> ^u^=ere4si
<Newb> u: ok how will I place grub in there?
<Newb> u: using expert mode?
<TheSheep> WildChild7: try http://pastebin.ca/1009927
<^u^> Newb: it will do that during install - just mount the partition as /boot
<Newb> ^u^:ok thanks
<^u^> Newb: or manual partitioning
<WildChild7> TheSheep: let me restart x
<WildChild7> bah
<WildChild7> It asked me to modify or to shutdown... but than it wasn't able to get into x
<WildChild7> that monitos is a bitch
<WildChild7> monitor*
<WildChild7> How can I try to install proper SiS driver if I can't even set up monitor :)
<WildChild7> ok if monitor is such a bitch I'll grab another 17" monitor
<WildChild7> Will xubuntu recognize "new" crt monitor at boot ?
<WildChild7> the best to try ..
<floating> aaais there a tool to extract .7z files ?
<floating> by default in xubu
<floating> d'oh. trying to get a rom pack with japanese roms included. can only find those put in .7z and when i extract them, there is 5 versions of same game inside all of those 7z :/
<WildChild7> there u go...
<WildChild7> the "new" monitor works ok
<WildChild7> only Refresh rate is a little low :S 60HZ
<WildChild7> where could I put it into 85Hz ?
<WildChild7> ok
<WildChild7> So this is the trick
<^u^> WildChild7: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WildChild7> At 1280x1024 I can Only have 60hz of refresh rate... BUT.. I DON'T wanna to have resolution at 1280x1024.  I wanna have at 1024x768. So I start screen and graphic preferences and set my resolution to 1024x768 and I can automatically have 85Hz refresh rate beside. So I click OK And restart x but It messes all up...
<WildChild7> ^u^: can u help me a little ?
<^u^> WildChild7: can you paste your xog.conf file?
<^u^> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<^u^> *xorg.conf
<WildChild7> ^u^: http://pastebin.ca/1009957
<^u^> WildChild7: can't do anything with that - it has no options - doesn't list values it uses - hardys' X is crap
<WildChild7> ^u^: so no help for me
<WildChild7> I thought hardy will be more dynamic :S
<^u^> WildChild7: I'd just install gutsy until they get it sorted out
<WildChild7> well....
<WildChild7> enough for today
<WildChild7> gn8 to all and thanx for your participating
<^u^> good luck
<Newb> ^u^: should the /boot partition be primary or logical?
<^u^> Newb: primary is ok
<Newb> ^u^: ok what should I put for "how to use filesystem"
<^u^> Newb: what are the options again
<TheSheep> a) use as filesystem b) use as cooking stove c) don't use
<^u^> hehe
<TheSheep> Newb: ext3 is ok
<Newb> ^u^: Ext3, ext2, far 16, fat 32, physical volume for encryption or RAID or LVM, reiser, jfs xfs
<Newb> thesheep: ok thanks
<^u^> Newb: as TheSheep says ext3
<Newb> ^u^: then mountpoint as /boot?
<ere4si> yep newb
<Newb> ere4si: bootable flag on? and should I label it "boot"?
<TheSheep> no need, but it won't hurt
<ere4si> Newb: for sure - and any name you want for label - boot is ok
<Newb> ok and any special mount options?
<ere4si> TheSheep: I have no partitions marked as bootable - so it isn't needed then?
<TheSheep> ere4si: it's needed for some ancient hardware
<ere4si> Newb: I use noatime but you don't have to
<ere4si> TheSheep: ok thnx
<Newb> guys: thanks, now I just finish setting it up and then GRUB should automatically be installed into it by the guided install?
<ere4si> Newb: done the / and swap? - and grub will be put on the mbr
<Newb> ere4si: the / and the swap are done
<ere4si> Newb: your well on your way then :0
<ere4si> *:)
<Newb> ere4si: how will the /boot help avoid GRUB error 2 this time around? Thansk for your help by the way
<ere4si> Newb: with such an old comp it will be able to find the drive 'cause /boot is on a small enough partition for the bios to see it - newer comps don't have this issue
<Newb> ere4si: ok thanks a lot, Ill let it install then
<ere4si> Newb: good luck :)
<ArticWolf> HELP ... how do i turn off the non desktop screen saver ... the one that is always on
<fiyawerx_> Does anyone know how to tell what resolutions you can use? settings manager is only showing 800 x 600 for me
<ArticWolf> probibly means it didnt detect your vid card so defaults to  800 x 600
<fiyawerx_> no i found out, it only shows 640x, 800x, and "default"
<fiyawerx_> it doesnt tell you what default is
<fiyawerx_> but it was 1024x which is what i wanted
<fiyawerx_> i just wish it told you what the default was
<fivehorizons> Is anyone available to help me with a VNC tunneled through SSH problem?
<fivehorizons> Hello?
<Odd-rationale> fivehorizons: hi
<bronsoja_> is there a more commonly used/recommended burning tool besides the default installed brasero?
<fivehorizons> hello
<^u^> bronsoja_: I use k3b - it is considered one of the better ones
<bronsoja_> ok.. i'll give it a try for disc #2. thanks.
<fivehorizons> So anyone have a lot of knowledge about VNC & SSH?
<thechris> I get the following at boot "/dev/ram does not exist"
<thechris> it then drops me to a shell in initrd
<^u^> is it a live cd or a hard disk install
<thechris> hard disk
<^u^>  partition on my box that holds an ISO of the liveCD is diff to an install
<thechris> its pretty much the method in !install except without using windows
<^u^> do you mean wubi?
<thechris> no, the method in !install tells you to make a vfat partition and use some dos tools to get it to work
<thechris> its right, i have about 50 /dev/ramNN 's but nothing called just /dev/ram
<^u^> well good luck with that - I only ever burn a cd then install - it's so much easier
<bronsoja__> ^u^: k3b worked great, thanks... (except for maybe the sound playing at the end)..
<bronsoja__> but anyways.. if I have vlc installed.. how to do I need to format the command in the removable drives and media dialog in order to make dvd's play with vlc by default?
<^u^> bronsoja__: I never play dvds - I wouldn't know - a guess would be to put a dvd in - browse to it and right click the file and select open with vlc
<Newb> ^u^: Victory!!! it works. I did get an error 17 but looked uphow to fix that
<Newb> ^u^: thanks for all your help
<^u^> Newb: great :)
<Newb> ^u^: So can I check sensitive information over the internet out of the box? or do I have to enable some kind of security?
<^u^> Newb: I wouldn't want to be responsible for answering a question with such ramifications - the net is never truly safe
<Newb> ^u^: ok say that want to check my university email that contains my student info and have been using xp/vista in the past
<Newb> ^u^: does xubuntu include things like a firewall out of the box/protection against spyware?
<^u^> Newb: I use no extra security measures apart from a router
<Newb> ^u^: ok cool thanks
<^u^> !antivrus | Newb
<ubottu> Factoid antivrus not found
<^u^> !antivirus
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<^u^> !linuxvirus
<ubottu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Newb> ^u^: lol ok thanks
<Newb> ^u^: goodnight, im just gonna get some gpu drivers and then catch some shut eye
<^u^> Newb: night then :)
<bronsoja__> hey.. i started out with ubuntu the other day... and installed the xubuntu desktop stuff.. and have been using that since then.. like it a fair bit better than gnome... would i gain anything from doing a reinstall with just xubuntu?
<^u^> bronsoja__: you'd save some disk space is about all I think
<^u^> brb
<GroundZer0>  whats "feh" background image handler
<Meshezabeel> is it normal for xubuntu to run slow on a 2GHZ machine with 256 MB of Ram?
<ere4si> Meshezabeel: not at all - what do you call slow?
<Meshezabeel> I have a few machines that ran Ubunut 6.10 very well, but when I tried to install 8.04 it was extremely slow, now I tried to install xubuntu instead and it is still quite slow, just not as bad
<ere4si> Meshezabeel: in a terminal can you type    free     and paste the output?
<Meshezabeel> by slow, I mean even trying to search for a program in synaptic, it freezes up for a minute or so before it does anything, firefox takes quite a long time before it will even load on the screen maybe about a minute, other programs are just as bad
<Meshezabeel> ere4si, these machines are on the lab at work, so they are not in front of me right now
<ere4si> k
<Meshezabeel> I did try running top though and it said the available memory was going below 5MB quite often, but I couldn't tell what processes were using the memory, there were only a few at the top of the list that were about 3% or less
<ere4si> Meshezabeel: 8.04 does use more resources but shouldn't be giving those delays
<ere4si> I rarely get above 170mb mem used
<Meshezabeel> is there any way to tell what is using the memory?
<ere4si> well you know top - and a better app named htop
<ere4si> what are you using the comps for?
<Meshezabeel> top will show me how much memory is used at the top and then list percentages for what is being used, but the numbers don't seem to correlate with each other, maybe because it lists it by CPU priority rather than memory priority?
<ere4si> try ps -aux
<Meshezabeel> okay, I will take a look at htop, thanks. The computers are being used in a k-12 school.
<Meshezabeel> okay thanks, will do that
<ere4si> good luck :)
<Meshezabeel> thanks :)
<Meshezabeel> cool, htop lets me sort by memory :)
<ere4si> it is handy :)
<Meshezabeel> ah, I guess top does too with the > symbol
<Meshezabeel> so does F
<Meshezabeel> still not as nice as htop though :)
<Meshezabeel> strange: htop shows I'm only using 326MB of memory, top shows 684640k used
<singing-Geeks> Hi
<WildChild7> hm
<WildChild7> I don0t know..
<Sheldon> Greetings all, hoping I can get some assistance in installing xubuntu as a dual boot with vista
<WildChild7> I don't know if I wannt to go back to gutsy just because of screen. There got to be way how to set screen resolution and refresh rate for monitors
<Myrtti> if you've got vista already installed, it should be no problem
<Sheldon> In theory, yes.  However, when attempting to install, it goes without error.  After it finishes and reboots for the first time, grub gives an error 17.
<Sheldon> Do I have to install xubuntu on a partition that is on the same physical hard drive as vista?
<ere4si> Sheldon: see if this helps - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3518911&postcount=9
<Sheldon> Hmmm that mayjust do it.  I'll have to gmail that link to myself and see if that works when I reinstall xubuntu again.  If it fails, well, I'll be back :)  Thanks
<ere4si> np Sheldon
<ere4si> Sheldon: I just use firefoxs bookmarks
<Sheldon> Yes, but if I install, and it fails, and I reload the live cd, I won't have those bookmarks anymore, or does it store that on the HDD somewhere?
<Sheldon> meh, its gmailed, I have it regardless, wish me luck all
<ere4si> good luck
<ere4si> Sheldon: I have a separate /home partition so those things are saved
<Sheldon> Yes, but does that work for the live disc?
<ere4si> no
<Sheldon> Ok, so gmailing it to myself while on the live disc was a good thing, okie :) Wasn't sure if I was missing something
<ere4si> you have to make the partition during install
<ere4si> yep
<ere4si> good luck again :)
<xbj9000> how can I add more than 2 desktops to the pager?
<ere4si> xbj9000: right click the pager
<xbj9000> yes but all that lets me edit is the number of rows
<xbj9000> which only puts the two pages on top of each other instead of side by side
<ere4si> xbj9000: one min pls
<Myrtti> applications . settings . settings manager . workspaces and margins
<xbj9000> ah, thanks Myrtti
<xbj9000> I like xfce a lot but it is not very easy to adjust
<Myrtti> depends on what you've gotten used to
<xbj9000> I suppose, but editing the menu was rather involved
<Myrtti> I personally think I can edit the menu in xfce with more flexibility than in gnome
<Myrtti> for instance the quicklauncher is great
<xbj9000> I mean the fact that you have to save the default menu and then reload it and stuff
<xbj9000> also I come from kde, not much experience with gnome
<Myrtti> oh
<ere4si> xbj9000: the x in xubuntu stands for xfce - the desktop environment - it is diff to gnome
<xbj9000> lol, yeah
<ere4si> hehe
<xbj9000> I got it on purpose, working on an older machine right now
<ere4si> it's great for older comps :)
<xbj9000> yes and it looks nice
<Daftpunk> hi there
<ere4si> heh there Daftpunk
<ere4si> *hey even
<Daftpunk> ere4si I start to think that you are a bot
<Daftpunk> :D
<ere4si> Daftpunk: bots don't normally misspell :)
<Daftpunk> lol
<Daftpunk> Do you also sleep sometimes?
<Daftpunk> I went to sleep at about 1 o clock in the morn. you were there
<Daftpunk> ere4si I have a little problem installing apache 2.2.8
<Daftpunk> I read couple manuals on how to do that
<Daftpunk> but for some reason it's coming up with an error
<Daftpunk> what does "make" command do?
<ere4si> Daftpunk: I'm in australia - it is 7.30 pm here - what's the error?
<Daftpunk> lol then it makes sense
<ere4si> make is for compiling from source - use the apache from synaptic
<Daftpunk> All i can do is ungzip it then untar it
<ere4si> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Daftpunk> ok then
<Daftpunk> this is my second day with linux in my life so i am a bit lost for the moment
<Daftpunk> But i am reading manuals and everything basically I can
<ere4si> Daftpunk: what makes th *buntus good for me is the packaging - stick to the programs in synaptic and you'll have a much easier time
<ere4si> they are made to work
<Daftpunk> right that was easy
<Daftpunk> what about mysql is it in the synaptic? I couldn't see it
<ere4si> Daftpunk: apache installed?
<ere4si>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Daftpunk> i hope so the box next to it is green
<ere4si> hehe - it is
<ere4si> see above
<Daftpunk> but i think the install instructions will be the same for hardy heron as well
<ere4si> they should be
<Daftpunk> Where in australia are you
<Daftpunk> ?
<Daftpunk> I got a friend in Perth
<ere4si> I'm in brisbane
<ere4si> east coast it is
<ere4si> perth is west
<Daftpunk> oh thats the other end isn;t it
<Daftpunk> ya
<Daftpunk> what's the weather like in AU now?
<Daftpunk> Is it getting colder now?
<ere4si> obrisbane is known as "gods' own zone"
<Daftpunk> i know that you don't know the term "cold" in AU
<ere4si> brisbane has a couple of morns at -2 and days at 24c in winter
<ere4si> I saw snow once :)
<ere4si> down south
<Daftpunk> that's when temperatures drop below 15c :D
<Daftpunk> lol really?
<ere4si> hehe
<ere4si> have to go to the southern mountains for snow
<Daftpunk> where my mom lives, they usually get around 1 meter of snow throught the whole winter
<ere4si> I'm taking a trip to canada next year - should see snow then for sure
<Daftpunk> so skiing will probably not be the national sport
<Daftpunk> Oh yeah
<Daftpunk> It's beautiful ther
<ere4si> hehe - nope
<Daftpunk> I was thinking about moving to canada
<Daftpunk> the nature is beautiful
<ere4si> I think it would be great for a holiday - maybe too much to live there
<Daftpunk> But surfing is quite popular in AU
<ere4si> sure it is
<Daftpunk> I got a friend in Ireland that was surfing :D
<Daftpunk> water is freezing
<Daftpunk> there
<ere4si> most aussies are along the coast - all desert in the middle
<Daftpunk> Are there any problems with floods now in AU
<ere4si> surfing in ireland - must be mad!
<Daftpunk> or is it sill ok?
<Daftpunk> LOL exactly
<Daftpunk> but I think southwes of England is closest you can get to surfing in europe
<ere4si> floods are a summer thing - when there's no drought - we are limied to 4min showers atm
<ere4si> no water
<ere4si> afk for a min
<Daftpunk> ok
<Sheldon> Hey all, I'm back :P
<Daftpunk> welcome back
<ere4si> no grub error Sheldon ?
<ere4si> Daftpunk: what are you setting apache up for?
<Sheldon> So, I've hit a bit of a snag.  Going through the article you guys gave me on editing grub for the difference between the BIOS driver order and linux drive order ... getting an error 21: selected disk does not exist when trying to give it the command to look at a different disc (specifcally root(hd2,0) as the HDD its on is the 3rd drive in bios order, or 2 as first starts as 0
<holyguyver> when I install konqueror either the kde3.5 or 4 one, they do not show up in the xfce programs menu laucher. How can I get them to show up?
<ere4si> holyguyver: you can edit the menu from system settings
<holyguyver> Whenever I go to do that it only lets me edit the main thing, it does not seem to allow me to edit the catigories nor the sub catigories.
<holyguyver> I am on Gutsey
<ere4si> Sheldon: grub error 21 : "Unknown boot failure"
<ere4si> This error is returned if the boot attempt did not succeed for reasons which are unknown.
<ere4si> holyguyver: it will allow you to add new entries I thought
<ere4si> Sheldon: you have 3 disks? - what is on each pls?
<holyguyver> Only to the main menu, not to the catigories & sub ones, plus here is the stranger thing, if I open konqu through the terminal & have it look at my programs menu it says that both konq3 & 4 are there, yet they do now show up in xfce
<holyguyver> not*
<holyguyver> they do not show up in xfce*
<ere4si> holyguyver: try typing in a terminal   sudo update-menus
<ere4si> or sudo update-menu - I forget
<SabreWolfy> Hi -- can I ask a question here about Xubuntu please ?
<ere4si> anyone's free to ask SabreWolfy
<Myrtti> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sheldon> Don't recall the exact order, but Drive 0 is my vista drive, drive 1 is NTFS and has files on it, drive 2 is the linux drive with a reiser partition for / an ext2 for /home and a swap; the other two drives are also formatted as ntfs for files, the last one being a usb drive
<holyguyver> Nope did not work, but I figured as much as I have added a slew of programs since then & they all showed up in the menu instantly when I installed them.
<ere4si> Sheldon: where did you install grub to pls
<SabreWolfy> Well, I think Xubuntu is great and I've installed it on an "old" desktop machine; Xorg.conf lists no resolutions; when it's booted I can choose different resolutions fine; however, the login screen is going to the "default" resolution which is not what I want; searched around and can't find a solution. any ideas?
<SabreWolfy> So when I'm using it proper I've selected 1024x768 and that's fine; on the list it provides, the top entry is "defaulf" which is not what I want; this is the one it uses at the login screen; xorg.conf has no lists of resolutions or anything in it
<Sheldon> Where did I install it, beats me, it never asked me where to install grub when I went through the xubuntu install.  I would assume it stuck itself on drive 0, as every other time this has failed I've had to rebuild my mbr and boot record for vista
<ere4si> holyguyver: press ctrl+alt+bksp  then at the login press  ctrl+alt+F2 - login and do the update menu again - alt+F7 to get back to login
<holyguyver> sabrewolf that should be fixable by editing a config file
<SabreWolfy> holyguyver: that's what I thought; dug around on the forums, etc. but nothing was helpful; all the solutions expected that xorg.conf has stuff in it which mine doesn't!
<holyguyver> ere4si I added konq last week & I have logged out & in a dusain times since then, so wouldn't that have done what you are suggesting?
<ere4si> Sheldon: I would put the live cd in and find where grub is - open a terminal and type   sudo grub - find /boot/grub/stage1
<Sheldon> ok, one sec
<SabreWolfy> and what the HELL is the "USA" button next to the password entry box when you have a screensaver password on ? :)
<holyguyver> Well then SabreWolfy then it seems that you shoul be able to find someplace online that tells you what that config file should contain & you should be able to add that in to your blank one & start from there.
<ere4si> holyguyver: obviously not - I don't use kde apps so am not familiar with why they don't work on xubuntu - only offering suggestions :)
<SabreWolfy> holyguyver: your name changed colour in pidgin between one line you wrote and the next; strange
<ere4si> SabreWolfy: what is the default resolution - and what do you want it to be ?
<SabreWolfy> ere4si: default appears to be around 1280x768 I think; I want 1024x768, which I have once booted; login is using default setting
<holyguyver> eresi kopete & Dolphen show up, it is only both konques that don't :p
<Sheldon> Ok, so I assume where the - is means I hit enter, and put that command in inside the grub program itself yes?
<SabreWolfy> oooh I see the person's name is in a colour when they've used my nick in their text -- nice nice ! :)
<SabreWolfy> IRC has come a long way since the old days of early mIRC ! :)
<ere4si> Sheldon: nope - I was talking of a terminal in the live cd
<holyguyver> SabreWolfy the reason my name changed colours is ecause I typed out your name.
<ere4si> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ere4si> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Sheldon> so "﻿sudo grub - find /boot/grub/stage1" was to be entered as one whole line command in the terminal?
<ere4si> Sheldon: no - two entries
<Sheldon> Ok, that's what I asked.  In terminal, I do sudo grub, then the second half
<ere4si> Sheldon: sudo grub gives a grub terminal - find well finds
<SabreWolfy> ere4si: so basically I want to know where X has stored the resolution it considers to be "default"
<ere4si> Sheldon: yep :)
<Sheldon> Ok, returns error 15: file not found
<Sheldon> which confuses me since I get grub error 17 on boot, so its got to be installed.
<ere4si> SabreWolfy: I am lost with hardy's new X - sorry
<holyguyver> ere4si  kopete & Dolphen show up, it is only both of the  konques that don't :p
<SabreWolfy> ere4si: np; you know about the "USA" text next to p/word entry box on screensaver ?
<ere4si> Sheldon: try find /boot/grub/stage1.5
<ere4si> SabreWolfy: never seen that!
<holyguyver> ere4si you seem to be a very popular person ;)
<Sheldon> Same error.  Could be unfound because the drive its on isn't mounted
<ere4si> holyguyver: can't suggest more then add them as separate entries in the menu
<holyguyver> ere4si as I said the xfce menu editor won't let me do that, or else if it does, then I don't know how to do it.
<ere4si> Sheldon: never had a mount issue from the live cd and grub - you are on the live cd?
<Sheldon> correct
<ere4si> Sheldon: last try for this - find /boot/grub/stage2
<Sheldon> I went through the article http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3518911&postcount=9 and got up to the root (hdx,0) part and everyuthing else has gone smooth as butter (once I figured out how to use vi)
<Sheldon> file not found yet again
<holyguyver> Also does anyone know how I can do an apt-get keyword search through the terminal?
<ere4si> holyguyver: apt-cache search something
<Myrtti> aptitude search works too
<ere4si> Sheldon: to get to the root(hdx,0) part you need to have found grub stagex?
<SabreWolfy> bye
<Sheldon> Not according to that article I just linked
<ere4si> one min
<holyguyver> Well I am asking various things, does anyone know of an app I can install on xfce for searching for files/documents?
<holyguyver> searchinf for/finding
<ere4si> Sheldon: if those steps work follow the to find the grub stage 1 - I was working on setting grub up on hd0 and editing menu.lst accordingly
<ere4si> holyguyver: I use sudo updatedb && locate filename
<Sheldon> There's nothing mentioned about stage 1 in there.
<holyguyver> ere4si, but how about a more advanced one that can also read through the individual documents for words contained inside of them? Can I install that strigoli thing & have it work on a xfce machine?
<Sheldon> Thing is, going through it, it says type root (hd1,0) with the correct # for the order in the bios ... but I tried every drive in the bios, no drive # makes the command work, they all come up as no such drive
<holyguyver> (Strig is of course a kde program again :p)
<Sheldon> as in the bios its drive 3, or thus drive 2, I even tried (hd2,1) as the partition on that drive that I have / for is numbered as 1, or does it just number as 1 but treat as 0 like everthing else?
<Myrtti> holyguyver: beagle / tracker
<holyguyver> Thanks :)
<ere4si> Sheldon: bios goes 1 2 3 - grub goes 0 1 2
<Sheldon> Right
<Sheldon> So drive 3 in bios is 2 in grub, and thus partition 1 would be 0 in grub?
<Sheldon> oh, I've found stage1 and stage2, they're apparently on the same drive as / is mounted to
<ere4si> Sheldon: Sheldon step back a min pls - do the drives have several partitions on them - I'm getting lost with your changes in references
<ere4si> Sheldon: how did you find them?
<ere4si> Sheldon: so grub is a on drive hd2?
<ere4si> lol
<Sheldon> All the drives in my system running NTFS are only one partition.  the Linux drive however has several, which is normal for a linux install.  There is always the / partition and a swap.  I also have a partition for /home.  So the Ubuntu drive has 3 partitions, all the rest only have 1 each
<ere4si> Sheldon: and the linux install is drive 2 as grub sees it?
<ere4si> 3 as the bios sees it
<ere4si> ?
<Sheldon> Yes, on HDD3, or 2 as Grub would see it, I have the stage1 and stage2 folders.  I found them by exiting the grub terminal and typing dir while in the /boot/grub dir, since the instructions going step by step put you there anyhow
<Sheldon> BIOS sees partitions?
<Sheldon> That's news to me.
<ere4si> bios doesn't see parts
<Sheldon> Right
<ere4si> I said drive
<Sheldon> Ahh, I see, my bad, its late/early here :P  Yes, in the BIOS, the Linux drive is the 3rd on the list, and thus 2 in grub
<ere4si> Sheldon: but in the grub terminal stage 1 couldn't be found - so grub doesn't see the drive it is on - is that drive hooked up as a secondary/slave from the mobo?
<Sheldon> Yep.  I have only one usb drive and its not being touched for this at all.
<ere4si> sheld
<holyguyver> Mrtti I installed both beagel & tracker & whichever one I like more, I shal uninstall the other :p
<ere4si> oops
<holyguyver> myrtti
<LetsGo67> Why isn't Abiword updated to 2.6.3!?
<ere4si> Sheldon: I've run out of ideas - for what I know we have to be in the grub terminal with stagex found - maybe someone else can chime in
<ere4si> LetsGo67: is that the latest?
<LetsGo67> Yes, and even intrepid has 2.4 instead of 2.6  :(
<Myrtti> holyguyver: yes?
<Myrtti> ok
<ere4si> Sheldon: a last thought - simplify things - remove the usb and flash - try an install with just the vista disk and the one for xubuntu
<holyguyver> Myrtti : yeah sorry about that I sent you the message but had a typo on your name so that is why I said your name later
<holyguyver> ere4si, what is the version of xfce on gutsy & what is the newest version?
<ere4si> holyguyver: no idea at all
<ere4si> holyguyver: they are both xfce4 but what release I don't know
<ere4si> packages xubuntu gutsy and packages xubuntu hardy should tell
<holyguyver> 4.4.1 is gutsy
<Sheldon> ok weird, I just closed and reopened the terminal, went into grub from the root and it found /boot/grub/stage1 on (hd1,0)
<ere4si> Sheldon: so it is on the second disk then
<ere4si> and xubuntu is on the third
<ere4si> ?
<Sheldon> Well, in the gparted, the vista drive is first sda, then linux is sdb, then c d and e are the other general data drives
<ere4si> ahhh
<ere4si> Sheldon: I'd set grub up on the first drive and see if that helped
<Sheldon> So, on the vista drive?
<ere4si> I would but I am me...
<Sheldon> Ok, so how do I do that precisely?
<ere4si> I always set grub on the first drives mbr
<Sheldon> Now are we going by gparted first drive or bios first drive?
<ere4si> sudo grub - then /find /boot/grub/stage1 - then root (hd1,0) - then setup (hd0) - then quit and reboot
<holyguyver> I know this is off-toppic, but I just want to give everyone a laugh. I was just admiring my desktop & app configuration & I thought how nice it would be if there was a distro came preinstalled with these apps & configuration, & I thought, well since mine is basicly a set up for a Home Office it couled be called HomO Linux...& it could be lesBIAN based :p
<Sheldon> ok
<Sheldon> ok, rebooting, wish me luck.
<ere4si> my dinners burnt
<holyguyver> yumyum! :p
<holyguyver> it is 4AM here :p a bit early for dinner :p
<ere4si> 9.15pm here a bit late
<ere4si> hehe
<shar> Hi all, What is your preferred method for browsing samba shares?
<Myrtti> mount.cifs
<shar> I was thinking in terms of a file manager that could drag and drop files from an smb server to my local directory
<LayZ> Hai
<LayZ> Anyone here >_>
<LayZ> Err anyway here's the problem I installed eeexubuntu v3 on my 4g EEE and it was unable to mount my usb noname 1g stick and my western digital 320G usb hdd, so I used the updater to get all the updates available, which didn't fix anything. Then I used the "update to 8.04" feature, it updated and now instead of just showing "unable to mount [blah blah, gfy, blah blah (no text that would explain the issue]" it says "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock o
<LayZ> Well, I typed the command and it gives me nothing interesting apart from a line saying "UDF-fs: No VRS found" and "ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format."
<LayZ> Help would be apreciated
<TheSheep> 'the command'?
<LayZ> er?
<LayZ> the "dnesg | tail"
<LayZ> that one
<masaca> can somebody help me with a problem?
<sloopy> not really, problems are usually best helped when info about the problem is shared...
<LayZ> But noone helps me -_-
<sloopy> dunno, some people are beyond help... *cough* billy boy *cough*
<LayZ> sheesh
<sloopy> what format is the usb stick/hdd ?
<LayZ> fat
<LayZ> or fat32
<LayZ> one is fat
<LayZ> the other fat32
<sloopy> tdo you have vfat support enabled?
<LayZ> Erm
<sloopy> err installed?
<LayZ> And how do i do that :X
<LayZ> I don't really know
<LayZ> tell me the name of what should i get then
<LayZ> I really doubt that I don't have it tho
<sloopy> no it should be already in kernel, have you tried mounting manually?
<LayZ> Yes
<sloopy> and when you try to mount it says?
<LayZ> I'll type the command in
<LayZ> wait a sec
<masaca> can someone help me?
<LayZ> type your question
<LayZ> it's useless to just ask help
<LayZ> with no actual question
<masaca> the x button is gone in gnome in the upper right
<sloopy> tuse alt-f4 IIRC to close a window?
<masaca> but all the buttons are gone in the upper right
<masaca> but just in gnome
<masaca> so the x button has disappeared
<masaca> and the - button
<masaca> and the two screens
<sloopy> did you change your theme, etc when this happened or is it a random occurance?
<masaca> yes its random
<sloopy> tbut the title bar is still there?
<masaca> yes
<masaca> i only can exit programms with the alt button
<masaca> alt f4
<masaca> or alt b
<masaca> and choose exit
<sloopy> i am not familiar with GUI issues, i run a bunch of terminals usually, sounds like a corruption some where...
<masaca> i think too
<masaca> but is there a solution?
<sloopy> try changing the theme to see if that helps (you have tried a 120 reset?)
<masaca> whats a 120 reset
<sloopy> there is a solution to all problems, it just finding it ;')
<masaca> 120 reset?
<sloopy> 120 reset- shutdown wait 5-10 seconds and restart
<masaca> ok
<masaca> but i reset my pc often
<masaca> and i still have this problem
<sloopy> for hardware issues 120 reset involves pulling plug too but that isnt really useful for software issues
<LayZ> Ok now I rofl
<LayZ> The hdd succesfully mounts
<LayZ> manually
<LayZ> gonna test the flash
<LayZ> :X
<masaca> yes, no problems
<sloopy> layz, you are using -f vfat correct?
<LayZ> Hey this is srsly wicked
<LayZ> Now it perfectly boots :X
<LayZ> *mounts
<LayZ> Go figure what was the problem
<LayZ> I don't use -f vfat lol
<masaca> can anyone tell me where to go with my problem?\
<LayZ> Wait I'll restart it and then try again
<LayZ> Masaca
<masaca> yes
<LayZ> maybe try the ubuntu channel
<sloopy> well one day the DWIM OS will be ready for all of use to use...
<LayZ> It has moar people
<masaca> ok i try that
<sloopy> and is more gnome savvy
<masaca> thanx
<LayZ> Hurr hurr
<LayZ> This is really weird
<LayZ> I restarted it
<LayZ>  and then it didn't auto-mount it
<LayZ> but when I mounted it manually
<LayZ> It wurkz
<LayZ> the automount needs a kickstart lol
<LayZ> any ideas why it happens like this ?
<Daftpunk> hi
<suriro> LayZ: there are some settings about removable media in settings manager...
<Error4o4> i am trying to boot the LiveCD but i get  a (initramfs) prompt and nothing happens, any idea?
<Error4o4> xubuntu 8.04
<Daftpunk> would some1 know how to get to mysql console? or phpmyadmin?
<Error4o4> also when trying to install xubuntu i get that command prompt and thats it...
<Daftpunk> i have no idea when I installed xubuntu i have not come accross this
<Daftpunk> try to run memory test
<Error4o4> dont know, but i dont have any luck with *nix systems... always some problems, always...
<Error4o4> ok
<Daftpunk> can you at least get to the menu
<Daftpunk> ?
<Error4o4> i get to the first menu, (live, install, memory test,...)
<Daftpunk> I'm using linux 2 days altogether so my knowledge on your problem is very limited (NONE WHATSOEVER) :)
<Error4o4> btw that command prompt is Debian BusyBox..
<Error4o4> ok np
<Daftpunk> but initram sounds to me like something with memor
<Daftpunk> y
<Daftpunk> or is your CD not scratched?
<Error4o4> cd is ok, just burned it
<Daftpunk> i had a little problem with partitioning
<Daftpunk> but once I ran defragmenter it worked fine
<Daftpunk> apart from that no other problems
<Daftpunk> sorry
<Daftpunk> would someone know how can I find out if mysql is running?
<Error4o4> ps -aux | grep mysql
<suriro> Error4o4: did you try Check CD for defects option?
<silverblade> guys, if i do an apt-get dist-upgrade at the commandline this will just upgrade xubuntu wont it? i mean its not going to replace it with ubuntu or anything, right? :D
<platyhelminth> Hi, I do not see the other partitions on xubuntu 8.04. How to fix that ?
<suriro> silverblade: dont you get a long list of package names and a prompt to press Y/n when you issue that command?
<silverblade> I just did it and yes, i do.
<silverblade> and i see the xubuntu desktop packages there
<silverblade> so i guess im good to go
 * silverblade is doing a remote upgrade
<suriro> meta package for ubuntu is ubuntu-desktop, otherwise xubuntu-desktop
<fnord__> Hi ive used xubuntu before but wasent impressed by the lack of well,everything, toolbars,ease of changing desktop wallpaper,etc etc. has xubuntu gotten any sexyier lately?
<fnord__> Would xubuntu be faster then ubuntu if i added a bunch of stuff to it,like konquorer and the KDE main menu bar along with a fe wother things?
<jtcdesigns> hello...
<cody-somerville> Hi
<jtcdesigns> :)
<jtcdesigns> so there is life in xubuntu..
<cody-somerville> :)
<jtcdesigns> you wouldn't just happen to know what to use to setup a mail server would ya?
<Error4o4> Just cant boot Live or Install. Does it need a prepartitioned hard disk for that??  always etting into EasyBox..
<cody-somerville> Error4o4, Sounds like a bigger problem :(
<cody-somerville> jtcdesigns, See the server guide on help.ubuntu.com
<jtcdesigns> sweet
<jtcdesigns> I tried postfix....
<jtcdesigns> that wasn't much success
<Error4o4> cody-somerville: can it run the live version if the hard drive is bad? (just an assumption)
<cody-somerville> Error4o4, Yes, the hard drive won't affect the live cd.
<jtcdesigns> cody-somerville, I tried the link but nothing involving setting up mail or anything really more than basic use of xubuntu
<Error4o4> cody-someville: ok, thats what i thought too. cant get anything running except EasyBox... (jut dont have luck with *nix systems... having problems with them as far as i can remember touching one). thx anyway
<cody-somerville> Error4o4, I'd ask in #ubuntu
<Error4o4> ok
<cody-somerville> It sounds like the linux kernel is failing to start or something.
<thinkmassive> has anyone else seen the mouse cursor size get stuck at 46? and then only in application windows?
<thinkmassive> in 8.04
<jtcdesigns> I got a 7.04 box that doesn't show the task bar anymore
<thinkmassive> jtcdesigns: the bottom one?
<jtcdesigns> yeah
<jtcdesigns> just dissapeared one day
<thinkmassive> right-click the top one -> Customize panel
<thinkmassive> then you can select which panel(s) you want visible, and where
<jtcdesigns> if the top one was there I would :D
<thinkmassive> oh hah
<jtcdesigns> it's odd
<thinkmassive> is it auto-hidden?
<jtcdesigns> I have 2 of them set up side by side both same settings but one has no task bars
<jtcdesigns> if it is auto hidden then it did it on it's own
<thinkmassive> side by side?
<jtcdesigns> yeah 2 computers
<thinkmassive> I mean if you push your cursor to that edge of the screen, does it appear?
<jtcdesigns> physically sitting on the floor next to each other
<jtcdesigns> ha no
<jtcdesigns> seperate monitors seperate computers
<jtcdesigns> same distro though and same info on each
<thinkmassive> did you try settings -> panel manager?
<jtcdesigns> yeah
<jtcdesigns> even googled it a while back and decided to just leave it be
<thinkmassive> hmm restart X? (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<jtcdesigns> it only runs free vmware
<jtcdesigns> hmm haven't tried that
<thinkmassive> server or player?
<jtcdesigns> server
<thinkmassive> are you running it in a vm?
<thinkmassive> not that it should matter, just curious
<jtcdesigns> those are both physical computers running free vmware in them that run 8 VM's each
<thinkmassive> wow nice
<jtcdesigns> the only purpose for those was to install an app to relay our email from the mail server to our palm phones
<jtcdesigns> but we dont use palm now
<jtcdesigns> so those computers just sit
<jtcdesigns> im thinking of making our second mail server a linux vm instead of a windows server vm
<jtcdesigns> not sure which distro I will use though
<Error4o4> interesting is that OpenSUSE installs well..  but Xubuntu, FreBSD, BackTrack dont want to.   Athlon XP 1.8GHZ, MSI MB, 80GB, 512MB.
<jtcdesigns> I've had an issue like that too
<jtcdesigns> fedora does not want to install on one of the computers
<Error4o4> jtcdesigns: what you do?
<jtcdesigns> thats why I put xubuntu on it
<jtcdesigns> :)
<Error4o4> hehe lol
<jtcdesigns> it's odd but I cant find any info on setting up a mail server on xubuntu
<jtcdesigns> I just started to learn drupal so.. that is installed and working fine setting up xubuntu as a LAMP server
<jtcdesigns> but now I need mail :(
<jtcdesigns> I think google hates me today
<cody-somerville> jtcdesigns, It is the same to set it up on Ubuntu
<cody-somerville> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<jtcdesigns> thanks
<jtcdesigns> pardon my linux "n00bism"
<jtcdesigns> cody-somerville, is somerville the name of a town or last name? if town then you aren't too far from where I am
<cody-somerville> It is my last name.
<cody-somerville> :)
<jtcdesigns> ahh nevermind then
<Error4o4> cody-somerville: i see you are the project leader, nice ;)
<jtcdesigns> there is a somerville in massashusetts
<cody-somerville> :)
<emdash> back when 6.06 came out, xfdesktop worked more like thunar
<emdash> it had a selction marquee, and i could drag multiple objects around
<emdash> and i rememeber that progress bars would be displayed
<emdash> if i wanted to copy something
<emdash> and then around 7.04 that changed
<thinkmassive> I'm trying to get my tablet-pc working with 8.04 but I can't see a wacom device under lsusb or lspci
<thinkmassive> any suggestions?
<emdash> is it possible to get that behavior back?
<emdash> thinkmassive: google for "wacom hardy"
<emdash> and see what pops up
<thinkmassive> I don't know, I miss being able to select multiple icons by dragging too
<thinkmassive> cool, thanks
<emdash> look for links from ubuntu forums
<thinkmassive> oh, I'm actually already on the hardy wacom page, I just don't see my device anywhere
<emdash> ><
<emdash> might not be supported then
<emdash> don't give up right away
<emdash> you sure it shows up under lsusb as a wacom device?
<thinkmassive> hmm I'll keep poking around
<emdash> what computer to you have/
<thinkmassive> thinkpad x61t
<emdash> check thinkwiki then
<emdash> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<emdash> find your model number and read its page
<emdash> aha!
<emdash> your tablet doesn't show up under lsusb because it is a serial device =P
<emdash> but apparently supported, the page gives xconfig instructions
<emdash> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Wacom_Serial_Tablet_PC_Stylus
<thinkmassive> awesome, thanks a lot :)
<emdash> you're welcome
<radiant> The specifications of the machine the main xubuntu releases.
<radiant> What are they ?
<jcgrv06> Hello. I installed the xubuntu-desktop package on an ubuntu installation. Now I can choose between desktop environments, but I'd like to remove Gnome. Is there a safe proven way to do so?
<cody-somerville> jcgrv06, Safe proven way? no not really.
<cody-somerville> But there are tutorials on the web
<jcgrv06> Yes, I found some, but it seems are prone to problems. I might just re-install xubuntu from scratch.
<silverblade> I've just been doing a remote dist-upgrade on one of my parents machines. half way through, its stopped responding :/ - is it likely to have gone into sleep?
<Newb> I have a nvidia card that xubuntu found the drivers for, however how do I ensure hardware acceleration is working?
<Newb> the system seems to be very sluggish on my 400 mhz celeron and 128 mb ram
<Newb> can my card accelerate xfce?
<zoredache> Newb run glxinfo and see see if direct rendering is enabled perhaps
<realhans> hi. I want to install xubuntu from my local network. DHCP seems fine configured. But where is the ubuntu/netinstall folder on my cd ?
<zoredache> when you say install from your network.  What do you mean?
<realhans> install source a local tftp server ...
<zoredache> which cd did you download?  Installing via tftp isn't trivial...  You needed the stuff from alternate install cd
<zoredache> or you can download the files you need directly
<realhans> i aleady have those a diskette ... i just need the image to boot from ...
<realhans> which cd .. hmm ...
<zoredache> but do you have the right disk is the question... the kernel/initrd that is on your disk may not have what you need
<realhans> #define DISKNAME  Xubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" - Release i386
<realhans> is it possible to give as source an IP ?
<zoredache> unfortunatly I don't know the disk names...
<zoredache> what you probably want is just a few files from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<realhans> hmmm ... but this is probably ubuntu, and not xubuntu .... hmmmm ...
<zoredache> ubuntu IS xubuntu
<zoredache> the only difference is which desktop package that is installed
<zoredache> the image that is at that url gives you a cli only system.  From there you need to add whatever desktop enviroment you want
<zoredache> or build yourself a preseed file to do all the work
<realhans> hmm ....
<realhans> i'll try it ;)
<zoredache> realhans: also check out the docs at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<zoredache> ack... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<zoredache> stupid copy+paste!!!
 * realhans tries ...
<realhans> btw, thank you for you time ...
<realhans> I think i need really the ubuntu cd ...not the xubuntu .. :/
<Newb> sorry I had to restart, so just in case I missed anything: anyway to ensure xfce is hardware accelerated?
<sjefen6> how can i check the md5 of a file in xubuntu? do I need an application?
<realhans> where is pxelinux.0 on the cd ?
<sjefen6> found it :D md5 <filename> in the terminal
<japherwocky> where is the volume mixer by default?
<daftpunk> hi everybody
<daftpunk> Could any1 help me and tell me how to connect to mysql?
<daftpunk> I installed it, left all the passwords blank
<japherwocky> you should try #mysql maybe?
<daftpunk> but for some reason when i try to run it it's coming up with an error that mysql does not have access rights to the files
<daftpunk> that's actually not a bad idea :D
<daftpunk> thanks
<jtcdesigns> I had that error installing drupal
<jtcdesigns> had to give read write permissions to a folder
<daftpunk> i'm sure it's just in config
<jtcdesigns> not sure if thats the same issue as you though I'd try #mysql
<jtcdesigns> yeah
<Newb> enabling the compositor seems to have speed up the system
<Newb> im guessing its using the gpu more now...
<sjefen6> I am trying to install vmware server 2 beta on xubuntu. When I run vmware-install.pl nothing happends. Do I need something spesial to run pearl scripts?
<daftpunk> I got a serious question :D lol
<daftpunk> Please how can I copy some files to some folder?
<daftpunk> getting permission denied
<daftpunk> how can I grant permision to write files?
<sjefen6> I have to start guessing before asking, I am good at it :P
<daftpunk> Anybody please?
<daftpunk> I don't know how to change permissions
<daftpunk> It only says read only, can't change it
<WildChild7> hello there
<WildChild7> can anyone tell me a name of an app that can record my voice ?
<jcgrv06> WildChild7: On http://xubuntu.wordpress.com they mention PulseAudio and Audacity. I've used Audacity in Windows, it'd do what you want.
<WildChild7> jcgrv06: hem
<WildChild7> looks like it's not the sound devices but because of my graphic card
<WildChild7> I have no driver whatsoever and because of that processor get overloaded and I can't even call with skype
<silverblade> ok ive got a xubuntu hardy dist-upgrade (from gutsy) which was interrupted by power being pulled to the machine. how can i cleanly resume?
<zoredache> it kinda depends on when the power was pulled
<zoredache> if it was still in the package download phase then yes...  If it had started installing packages then things may be broke
<zoredache> you can safely try to resume... It shouldn't make things any worse
<holyguyver> When I try to use Synaptic I get this message Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<zoredache>  don't try to run it as root
<holyguyver> I wan't trying to
<holyguyver> wasnt
<zoredache> how did you try to start it?  from the menu or?
<holyguyver> All I did was click on the synaptic icon in the menu
<holyguyver> Someone in another room just told me to try sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME to fix this problem
<zoredache> I guess you could try that.  It shouldn't hurt anything.  I don't know how it would help.  But then I don't know what is broke.
<holyguyver> Alright, I think I know what the problem is
<holyguyver> I think it is that I don't have enough space on my harddrive for synaptic to activate because in activation it uses up a few bytes that I do not havew left on my harddrive.
<zoredache> ah.  A full hard drive can cause all sorts of weirdness
<zoredache> try doing an 'apt-get clean' at the command line to get rid of the package cache
<holyguyver> I actually typed in sudo apt-get autoclean
<holyguyver> Also one time in the past in the terminal apt told me that in the future I should do some kind of autoremove to get rid of packages I no longer need, but I forgot what the cammand was
<zoredache> the command is 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<holyguyver> thanks now it is going to free up over 200MB :)
<holyguyver> yeah doing autoremove worked & now synaptic is letting me activate it again, so it was because the harddrive was full
<holyguyver> the reason I wanted to get into synaptic was to remove unneeded programs
<sirjoebob> hello all... anyone know of a terminal-based ftp program i can download that will be like a terminal version of frostwire, etc
<sirjoebob> ?
<floating> sudo sh -c 'echo "# VirtualBox repository for Ubuntu Gutsy
<floating> deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian gutsy non-free" \
<floating> > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy-virtualbox.list'
<floating> in how many parts should i paste the above ? i cant see where the commands separate
<floating> 3 different commands ?
<zoredache> floating: it is a single command
<floating> ok:o
<zoredache> sirjoebob: do you want a p2p client or ftp.  They are different tools
<sirjoebob> p2p client... i can believe i typed p2p. i have dumb fingers today
<sirjoebob> i meant ftp above...
<sirjoebob> again... dumb fingers
<TheSheep> frostwire is p2p I think...
<TheSheep> anyways, lftp is nice
<TheSheep> ncftp too
<sirjoebob> i am looking for a cli based program
<zoredache> aside from the python bittorrent client I don't know much about cli p2p apps
<sirjoebob> ah... i am trying to run a lot of cli apps b/c it makes me feel important (and it is faster).... and p2p would be nice
<teh_b00nei> I'm having a problem and I've hit the end of my knowledge. I've only been using ubuntu about six months.  I've got ubuntu 6.10-server on a box, it's been runnig as a lamp stack with an eggdrop. I decided to use it as a proxy box to protect my windows box and kill ads.
<teh_b00nei> I've physically installed the second NIC, but networking is down, of course I went to ##networking first, but I was told it's a hardware/driver issue. So... How do I fix a drivier issue?
<zoredache> teh_b00nei: if your network card isn't supported by the running kernel you usually have to either compile a new kernel, patch support for the hardware into the kernel, or build a module
<zoredache> what you do somewhat depends on if you can find a patch, or the source for a module for that nic
<teh_b00nei> Okay, google told me that the module 'tg3' would run it.
<zoredache> I bet you alread have the tg3 installed...  run a command like the following to confirm - find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name 'tg3*'
<zoredache> by the way, why do you think the nic didn't get detected?
<psyco> hey
<zoredache> if you run a command like 'ip addr' do you see both ethernet devices?
<teh_b00nei> I'm nopt sure what you mean. It shows up in lspci/
<psyco> is there a way to install xubuntu without booting a desktop??
<zoredache> psyco: use the alternate cd, or the mini.iso
<psyco> Thanks
<teh_b00nei> yes, 'ip addr' shows lo, eth0, eth1, and sit0.
<zoredache> so that would indicate your computer has detected both nics... now you just have to get them configured properly
<zoredache> being a cli guy I would edit the /etc/network/interfaces file directly
<teh_b00nei> this box doesn't have a gui, so yay.
<teh_b00nei> ah, thoguht I remembered that file, I already did that. I added eth1, static, with a good IP and the same settings as eth0.
<zoredache> so you said you where trying to setup a proxy right?  you have each interface on a seperate subnet right?
<teh_b00nei> Um, but as an aside, do you happen to know how to get it to quit telling me '[54066.<rand>] eth1: mismatched read page pointers 4c vs c6'
<teh_b00nei> Uh... No. But only one has a cable to it.
<zoredache> that error seems like a bug in the driver
<zoredache> so was your computer working before you updated your /etc/network/interfaces and setup the second nic?
<teh_b00nei> It hasn't done anything right since I physically installed the second NIC.
<zoredache> perhaps you have a nic that doesn't like your motherboard or is somehow conflicting with the rest of the hardware
<teh_b00nei> Maybe I put the wrong driver on it?
<teh_b00nei> If I just take out the second nic, will it clean everything up and forget all the dumb things I probably did?
<teh_b00nei> that would be nice.
<zoredache> taking the nic out will not undo any changes you made to the /etc/network/interfaces
<zoredache> but after you undo what you did thinks should start working again
<teh_b00nei> Okay. start fresh then.
#xubuntu 2008-05-08
<knmstrflx> After a quick read i've been led to believe that on older, slower hardware Xubuntu will perform better than Ubuntu.  Is this accurate?
<teh_b00nei> Okay, pulled the card out, ifconfig shows eth0 and lo, only shows one NIC, loverly.
<teh_b00nei> knmstrflx: Yes.
<knmstrflx> win!
<teh_b00nei> I'm running xubuntu on a 733MHzp3 with 64MB graphics and 320MB ram, It keeps up with my 2.4GHz, 1GB ram 256MB grapghics windows box.
<knmstrflx> sounds perfect for my old junk
<knmstrflx> is there anyplace the xubuntu documenation is packed into a big fat PDF or something for offline consumption for my grandfather?
<Stroganoff> knmstrflx: http://thepiratebay.org/search/ubuntu/0/99/600
<Stroganoff> ;)
<knmstrflx> keke :)
<knmstrflx> maybe i can httrack the wiki
<Stroganoff> k if you'r that savy you might wanna try icewm or openbox, it's considerably faster than xubuntu
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<Stroganoff> http://www.doink.ch/xubuntu-doc/xubuntu-flash-quick-tour.html
<sponix> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<sponix> worked fine for a while, not sure why it quit being valid
<KindOne> I am Having trouble connecting to the wifi via Xubuntu 8.04 today, but yesterday I connected (first time in days since Update from 7.10 to 8.04) while I was connected the signal strength jumped from 20% to 100% a lot. I had also Updates some stuff via Update Manager. is there any idea how I can connect ?? I am currently on Win2000 and I got the usual 78%.... is there any way I can fix this problem, Wifi card is a Linksys WMP54G Version 4.1
<TheSheep> sponix: man in the middle attack?
<TheSheep> KindOne: you mifgt want to search the forums for that model
<KindOne> ok
<knmstrflx> time to attempt my first network install
<knmstrflx> because i have no CD's!
<zoredache> if you have a spare usb flash drive and your computer will boot off that, then that might be easier
<knmstrflx> hmm
<knmstrflx> might is an understatement
<zoredache> I don't think so... If you have the netboot infrastructure already in place (servers, dhcp, tftp, etc) then netbooting is really easy
<knmstrflx> aye but I don't.
<knmstrflx> omg /exit wife incoming sigterm -all hralp hralp
<fishmonger> hi everyone
<fishmonger> I'm using a G3 imac that I found at a thrift store with 6.06 installed. I opened the computer up and saw that there is a RAM card in the extra slot.. how can I tell if it's recognized, and how much RAM it is?
<sponix> top or free -m will tell you how much ram you have
<sponix> easy way to tell... booth with, and without it, to see the diff ;)
<fishmonger> sponix: it says Mem: 91, Swap: 206
<fishmonger> sponix: how does that relate to 64mb, 256mb, 512 etc?
<sponix> use free -m
<sponix>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<sponix> Mem:          2025       1604        421          0         82        970
<sponix> My box has 2024 Meg (2G) or Ram
<sponix> it shows 2025Meg... Close enough ;)
<Newb> images in xubuntu are being rendered real slowly
<Newb> videos on youtube are going like 2 fps
<Newb> I dont think its a cpu bottleneck cause FF is taking up at most ~70%... :(
<ere4si> Newb: got your vid card drivers working?
<Newb> ere4si: yes
<Newb> ere4si: heh, I have been waiting for you, I got a couple more questions
<Newb> ere4si: everything seems sluggish. Enabling compositing helped a bit (i guess this puts more load on the gpu). But would a different window manager speed things up?
<ere4si> Newb: xubuntu should not be slow - can you have a look at the command  top  in a terminal pls?
<ere4si> Newb: is xorg using alot of cpu?
<Newb> ere4si: ok I opened a terminal, nopw what do I check?
<ere4si> Newb: type   top   and see if xorg is using alot of cpu
<Newb> about 4-16%
<Newb> ere4si: page rendering in FF is especially slow... and flash videos in it very slow like 2fps
<ere4si> well that's not the issue
<ere4si> Newb: can you type   free -m   in a trerminal and check for used mem?.
<daftpun1> hey
<Daftpunk> hey
<ere4si> hi daftpun1 /daftpunk
<ere4si> :)
<Daftpunk> lol
<ere4si> Daftpunk: how's the lamp running?
<Daftpunk> It just started to work
<Daftpunk> by itself
<Daftpunk> i just restarted apache
<Daftpunk> and all is fine now
<ere4si> great
<Daftpunk> i am trying to install phpmyadmin now
<Newb> ere4si: typing "f"  takes me to this alphebetical list of selectable options... cant type free -m
<Daftpunk> how do I know wich folders have executable path?
<ere4si> Newb: why no type?
<Newb> ere4si: ill reopen a terminal
<Daftpunk> I downloaded rar and I would like to keep it somewhere so I can run it from anywhere.
<Daftpunk> Any idea in what folder should I keep it please?
<Newb> ere4si: free is 4
<ere4si> Daftpunk: Daftpunk there is a rar prog in synaptic - it installs to /usr/bin
<Daftpunk> oh ok
<ere4si> Newb: can you paste the line that starts -/+ buffers and cache
<Newb> ere4si: out of 128 mb, 118 used 4 free
<Newb> -/+ buffers/cache:         74         48
<ere4si> Newb: can you do the same with firefox open on another workspace?
<ere4si> Daftpunk: if you type in a terminal   $PATH    you will see where the terminal looks for executables
<Daftpunk> weird it gives me the whole list
<Daftpunk> and at the end is no such file or directory
<ere4si> Daftpunk: that's for games yes?
<Newb> ere4si: -/+ buffers/cache:         88         34
<Daftpunk> i think
<Daftpunk> I don't remember having games folder
<ere4si> Daftpunk: that's why it says no such file
<Daftpunk> can you unset that folder?
<Newb> ere4si: im on a 400 mhz celeron btw
<Daftpunk> it's not important but I am just playing around with everything for the mo
<ere4si> Newb: you might be a candidate for a lighter window manager - with 128mb mem and 400mhz cpu - I use and recommend fluxbox - firefox-2 would be lighter as well
<ere4si> Daftpunk: if you want to install from source   $PATH   lets you know where to put things :)
<Newb> ere4si: ok thanks, do I just get fluxbox through synaptic? and I also heard opera is fast, but i cant find it. I got a .deb and tried unpacking it using the consol but its dependant on other packages I dont have
<ere4si> Newb: I would recommend   sudo apt-get install firefox-2 fluxbox
<ere4si> Newb: and I would install a lighter login manager - slim is what I use - sudo apt-get install slim && sudo apt-get purge gdm
<Newb> ere4si: ok thanks. How can i remove xfce, ff 3, my current login manager afterwards>?
<Daftpunk> is there a big difference between Ubuntu and xubuntu?
<ere4si> Newb: sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop firefox gdm - ut be warned removing firefox 3 may make ff2 unusable - common libs etc - I would remove ff3 from synaptic and check what else will be removed
<Daftpunk> I've just downloaded ebook for ubuntu and I am just wondering whether it will be any good for me having xubuntu on my comp
<ere4si> Newb: xubuntu is community developed on the ubuntu distro - not officially supported the last I saw - but they are the same except window managers and some apps
<ere4si> Daftpunk: terminal commands and such are the same
<Newb> ere4si: gdm is the current login manager?
<aldrick> i cant create launchers on avant window manager... is it xfce?
<ere4si> Newb: it should be - xubuntu and ubuntu both use gtk
<Newb> ere4si: ok how do I use fluxbox instead now?
<ere4si> aldrick: no - it is a setup issue from what I know - there are net posts about that - google is our friend
<aldrick> coo ill check ty
<ere4si> Newb: at the login select sessions and choose fluxbox
<Newb> ere4si: thanks very much, again
<ere4si> Newb: my pleasure - remember to right click the desktop in flux for a menu
<Daftpunk> ﻿ere4si is there a big difference between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<ere4si> Daftpunk: of course if the book says to use a command like  sudo gedit - you use gksu mousepad
<ere4si> Daftpunk: the apps are lighter on resources - that is the point of xubuntu
<Daftpunk> yeah thats what i've been told. i got 1.6 Ghz Celeron and 512 MB ram on my laptop
<Daftpunk> So xubuntu is probably better for me
<ere4si> should be great on that Daftpunk
<Daftpunk> ﻿ere4si I also have 3 GHZ dual core 2 GB ram desktop
<Daftpunk> ﻿ere4si and I am planning ubuntu for thatone
<ere4si> great - should go well
<Daftpunk> ﻿ere4si for the moment xubuntu looks great
<ere4si> Daftpunk: and there is xfce-look (I think it is called) if you want to tart it up a bit :)
<Daftpunk> ﻿ere4si I knew abut linux for some time now and I was quite sceptic about it, and as I read this book there really was a campaign of fear and doubt.
<ere4si> Daftpunk: those that make money from os's have a reason to be scared... :)
<Daftpunk> after I've seen ubuntu I think they're in trouble
<ere4si> Daftpunk: and think of the money you would spend getting support using commercial os's
<ere4si> Newb: :)
<Daftpunk> and especially the whole idea of open source
<Newb> ere4si: the slim login doesn't seem to have fluxbox :(
<ere4si> Newb: if you have removed xubuntu-desktop just login as normal
<Newb> ere4si: ok Ill have to remove it. It was sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop?
<Daftpunk> ﻿ere4si I have to read more about it.
<ere4si> Newb: I did the same as you and don't have that option - I checked on my hardy box after telling you - yep
 * ere4si blushes
<ere4si> Daftpunk: hard to write a virus if the code is open source
<ere4si> Newb: sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop
<Newb> ere4si: it says itsnot installed anymore... so I must have removed it... but xfce remains
<ere4si> Newb: is it xfce-session at the session option at login?
<Newb> yeah
<ere4si> Newb: reboot and login without selecting session
<Daftpunk> ﻿ere4si I fell in love with sudo apt-get :D
<Daftpunk> ﻿ere4si it doesn't really get easier than that
<ere4si> Daftpunk: 24000 free apps :)
<ere4si> Daftpunk: apt-cache search "prog" is my fav
<Daftpunk> what is thatone for?
<Daftpunk> i am going to try it
<Newb> ere4si: no luck
<Daftpunk> what does "su" stand for?
<ere4si> Daftpunk: to find the app your after - apt-cache search apache - gives you the right name
<Newb> ere4si: there was some message about knytt pre login screen but didn't catch it
<ere4si> newbnewbI would reinstall gdm - get it working then switch - it's hard to see from here :)
<ere4si> Newb: ^^
<Newb> ﻿ere4si: ok, sudo apt-get gdm?
<ere4si> Daftpunk: su is an abbreviation for sudo
<ere4si> Newb: yep
<ere4si> newb and    sudo apt-get purge slim
<ere4si> Newb: ^^
<Newb> ere4si: E: invalid operation gdm
<Daftpunk> is there any eqivalent of MS blue screen of death in linux?
<ere4si> Newb: one min
<Daftpunk> phpyadmin set up and running
<r0b> can anyone tell me where i can find the md5 hash for the xubuntu desktop i386 iso?
<ere4si> Newb:    sudo apt-get install gdm   - sorry;)
<ere4si> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ere4si> r0b: ^^
<r0b> ere4si: thanks but i know how to check the md5 i just need the hash so i make sure mine matches
<r0b> i checked here but xubuntu 8.04 isnt listedhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ere4si> r0b: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto - will tell you about that
<ere4si> I thought - I burn the disk then boot and check...
<ere4si> Daftpunk: you might get a prog lockup - but no bsod - I haven't had issues yet
<r0b> nevermind i found it on another site, would be nice if ubuntu would include it on their own site
<Newb> ere4si: ok now gdm is installing, thanks. As for xfce: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388202 I read there that I have to use synaptic :(
<ere4si> Newb: I still have the xfce-session on my comp - doesn't hurt or get used afaik
<ere4si> the latest updates wrecked my panels tho...
<Newb> ere4si: ok
<Newb> ere4si: getting gdm again gave me this warning: adduser: Warning: The home directory `/var/lib/gdm' does not belong to the user you are currently creating.
<Newb> but it seems to have installed fine
<^u^> Newb: /var/lib isn't a /home dir... ? - I would reboot and see
<^u^> latest updates weren't the best - free -m shows no memory used ...
<^u^> well live and learn
<Newb> ere4si: yeah much more responsive
<Newb> ere4si: thanks a lot
<Newb> ere4si: however I can't find FF 2
<ere4si> Newb: the command at terminal is  firefox-2  you may need to add an entry to your /fluxbox/menu file
<ere4si> Newb: what my .fluxbox/menu file looks like - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10876/
<ere4si> Newb: that's from a gutsy box so ff3 doesn' come into it - make firefox firefox-2
<Newb> ere4si: ok thanks. How do I find the file?
<Newb> ere4si: I opened up thunar
<Newb> ere4si: but so many folders in file system I have no clue about
<ere4si> Newb: in thunar - view - show hidden files - then your home dir
<ere4si> Newb: .fluxbox/menu
<Newb> thanks
<ere4si> good luck :_
<Daftpunk> ﻿ere4si is it possible to set xubintu that it logins automatically to one account?
<Daftpunk> ere4si so I dont have to enter username and password when it starts?
<ere4si> Daftpunk: I do that on a server I have running xubuntu - I did that a while ago and need a min to remember
<ere4si> Daftpunk: system - login - there is an option - you might need to explore - killing things on another box atm :) hehe
<Daftpunk> lol
<Daftpunk> mmm can't see it
<Daftpunk> ere4si I found users and groups but I don't think that's what I am lokking for
<Daftpunk> I'll have a look on forums
<ere4si> daftit is in an option from the menu - system login
<ere4si> oops
<Newb> ere4si: I found fluxbox-menu ender etc/X11/fluxbox but I cant save my changes
<Newb> ere4si: maybe cause its read only unless in root? can I supply my pass somehow?
<Newb> under*
<Newb> fluxbox-menu is what the menue file in .fluxbox/ includes
<ere4si> Newb: there should be a .fluxbox in your home folder - you might need to logout and in - right click and select restart
<Newb> ere4si: there is one, but I want to edit the place ment of a menue item in the original file. Is there anyway I can use root powers to do this?
<Newb> ere4si: becuase its read only to non root
<ere4si> Newb: in a terminal   gksu mousepad /path/to/file
<ere4si> Newb: but the menu file in your .fluxbox in home is the place to do that
<Newb> ere4si: thanks alot for everything, im off to sleep
<jfcgauss_> ﻿i have xubuntu 8.04 amd64 desktop installed on a laptop. my Start Menu just vanished. how do i bring it back?
<chronitis> right click on panel -> add new item -> xfce menu?
<chronitis> although this doesn't address why it may have disappeared
<zoredache_> jfcgauss_: did the start menu go away or did the entire panel go away?
<zoredache_> if the entire panel away you may need to restart xfce4-panel
<jfcgauss_> ok thx :) i did try 'Add New Item' but somehow i didnt see it. i dont know y it vanished, maybe i right-clicked-and-deleted so quickly i didnt notice
<jfcgauss_> thx
<realHans> hi. where do I find ubuntu/install/netboot/pxelinux.0 for xubuntu ?
<sdh> sound doesn't work for me in xubuntu hardy, but works fine in ubuntu hardy
<sdh> using snd_hda_intel on an ibm thinkpad
<sdh> and try as i may, i can't get it working :(
<sponix> New sound thing... Umm, what do they call that thing
<sponix> Pulse Audio
<sponix> ... Buggy yet, imho. Might have to do some crap about setting some crap to pulse audio, or working around it ..
<ere4si> sdh: xubuntu uses the same base as ubuntu - so check the basics first pls
<sponix> Might google Hardy Pulse Audio, know the ubuntuguide.org made reference to VLC not working at times unless you fiddled with Pulse Audio ;)
<sdh> yeah... but pulse isn't even running and i'm just trying to get it to talk to alsa
<ere4si> !sound | sdh
<ubottu> sdh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sdh> ere4si: my point is that, for some reason, alsa works OOTB in ubuntu but not in xubuntu
<sponix> ere4si: good point, probably is something more basic
<sdh> ere4si: (for this card, at least)
<sponix> sdh: Check that Mixer, and do the basics first, like make sure the Volume is up, and not muted ;)
<sdh> i haven't had to manually configure sound since like redhat 5.2
<sdh> sponix: i tried that about 5 hours ago :)
<sdh> all channels are up, unmuted, alsa sees the card
<sdh> no headphones plugged in :)
<sdh> ...and yet nothing
<sdh> it's most perplexing
<sponix> sdh: pack your box up and send it to me !
<sdh> heh
<realHans> hi. where do I find the pxe install file for pxelinux.0 for xubuntu ?
<ere4si> realHans: try this - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<realHans> I know how to do it, but I don't know where to get the right pxelinux.0 :|
<ere4si> realHans: that link uses the alternate iso
<ere4si> THIS INSTALLATION METHOD WILL ONLY WORK WITH THE ALTERNATIVE ISO FILES OF UBUNTU/KUBUNTU/XUBUNTU*
<ere4si> quote
<ere4si> realHans: so d/load the alternate iso
<realHans> hmmm ...
<realHans> This is my problem. I dont find the (iso)files ...
<ere4si> realHans: when you d/load the desktop xubuntu it will be an iso file
<ere4si> same with the alternate
<realHans> but In the install folder of the iso is no netboot or something folder ...
<sdh> ere4si: what do you use to test alsa? mpg321 -o alsa ?
<sdh> i meant "what do you suggest i use"
<realHans> info: I found its name :: xubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386
<ere4si> sdh: aplay for .wav and mpg123 for mp3
<sdh> right, that's what i've been using
<ere4si> sdh: and typing   alsamixer   and making sure all interfaces are turned up doesn't help?
<sdh> ere4si: nope
<sdh> it's odd
<sdh> aplay -l shows my card ok
<ere4si> sdh: and lspci recognises your sound ccard?
<sdh> ere4si: yep
<ere4si> k
<sdh> i am wondering if i've done something stupid, but i donn't think i have
<ere4si> sdh: sound is pretty straight forward afaik - you'd need to be smart as to get it not working on purpose :)
<sdh> ere4si: like i say, i haven't had a problem (outside of the usual esd/arts faff) for almost 10 years
<sdh> even with this specific box
<sdh> im beginning to wonder if the speaker has died, heh
<ere4si> sdh: does lsmod show something related to your card?
<sdh> yes
<sdh> the support is there, the card appears in aplay -l
<ere4si> sdh: or is the switch on hehe
<sdh> :)
<sdh> oh well i have to go to work now.. thanks anyway
<ere4si> how do i stop whatever the program is from adding to my ~/.thumbnails folder - it's nearly 20mb - I had to write a script to delete it at startup
<ere4si> every time I open my home folder it is rebuilt - it is a persistent fartherless child of a thing!
<ere4si> *fatherless even :)
<platyhelminth> Is Thunar able to see partitions ?
<platyhelminth> like nautilus
<mistiipu>  iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html done for eth1 (client) eth4 dsl connection. http://pastebin.com/m4bdf9f3a i configured for eth1 and its not working itself. link is up on client. but a cross on computer connection on server.       instead eth2 is working fine.  any help please ???
<suriro> platyhelminth: you mean the Places menu showing HD partitions in Gnome? I also wonder what sets/controls that in Gnome...
<platyhelminth> Is Thunar able to see partitions ? like nautilus
<platyhelminth> he
<Hannz> hello?
<Hannz> anybody?
<Hannz> somebody?
<TheSheep> Hannz: how can we help you?
<Hannz> hi there
<Hannz> thank you for replying
<Hannz> posted a thread at networking and wireless about an hour ago
<Hannz> havent got any replies thought
<Hannz> so i thought i'd check this channel
 * TheSheep doesn't read the forums
<TheSheep> Hannz: got a link?
<Hannz> i'm connected to my office network
<Hannz> okay
<Hannz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786615
<TheSheep> Hannz: what protocol do you use do connect to that file server?
<TheSheep> Hannz: windows netwrok?
<Hannz> TheSheep: yes
<Hannz> TheSheep: Ubuntu got no problem connecting
<TheSheep> Hannz: thunar can't browse windows network by itself, like nautilus does
<TheSheep> Hannz: you can use fuse-smb tough to mount network shares into directories
<TheSheep> then you can access them normally
<Hannz> TheSheep: okay, i get the idea. does that mean i have to install the fuse-smb and then editing my fstab?>
<TheSheep> yes there should be howtos on the forums
<TheSheep> search fr xubuntu and samba
<TheSheep> for
<Hannz> okay :)
<Hannz> i'm getting on it
<Stroganoff> Hannz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<Stroganoff> no need to edit fstab
<TheSheep> cool
<Hannz> Stroganoff: thank you! saves my time to search for the appropriate thread :)
<Hannz> wow that thread is very good! i'm getting on it :)
<Stroganoff> in the end it comes down to this:
<Stroganoff> http://pastebin.com/mff775c
<Stroganoff> plus adding 'fusesmb /media/network' to your startup items
<mistiipu> i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html but it didnt worked for me. how can i revert?
<floating> im going to install win xp now over my xubuntu. i looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but on the 2nd example, the guy does fdisk -l and he seemingly has a boot partition.. a very small one in the begin of disk. when i do fdisk -l , i dont have such small partition, and i think i dont have that kind of partition at all
<floating> so i am worried on doing that thing on example 1
<floating> i have a /boot/ where is grub too but that isnt listed as its own partition in fdisk -l
<Stroganoff> just use the SuperGrub livecd to recover grub
<floating> argh i wouldnt want to
<floating> that messed up my system last time
<Stroganoff> mmmh
<floating> thats why im scared now.. it said something like processing... or doing.. and got stuck there
<Hannz> floating: if it's possible, maybe you should install winxp first, then xubuntu..
<floating> its not possible
<floating> i have already tweaked this so much that i wouldnt want to reinstall
<Hannz> floating: okay.. understand your feeling.. :P
<floating> i guess i take a "risk" .. i just dont understand all the buzz on it..
<floating> so i have a grub in my linux root partition and not in mbr right now ? i install win xp and it installs the win bootloader to mbr. then i go to recover grub, but it recovers it into the linux root partition and not overwrite the win in mbr... and i get stuck again
<floating> thats what i dont get
<floating> plus other things, like why the super grub boot loader hang last time..
<Hannz> sorry i can't help.. i'm new to (x)ubuntu..
<mistiipu_> i think i need tc command. i read the man. but it gave me headaches.         i need eth1+eth2=20k/s dl limit and 4k upload       and i dont want any eth user to consume all the trafic (while both eth1 and eth2 are online) and drain bandwidth from the other. any help?
<cody-somerville> ermm...
<mistiipu_>  i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and its working. but only when firestarter is disabled. why so and how can i share internet while firestater is running ?
<zoredache> getting traffic shapping working tends to be very difficult
<zoredache> if you primarily care about http traffic you can use squid to enforce the limits then firewall everything else off
<Hannz> TheSheep: hello?
<Daftpun1> hi
<suriro> mistiipu_: why dont you use firestarter for ICS?
<daftpun1> hey everyone
<daftpun1> !xfc
<ubottu> Factoid xfc not found
<daftpun1> !panel
<ubottu> Factoid panel not found
<daftpun1> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<daftpun1> !su
<zoredache> did you need something daftpun1?
<daftpun1> just playing around, thanks
<daftpun1> a little chat maybe
<daftpun1> I used linux for 3 days so far
<daftpun1> so i am trying to learn what I can
<zoredache> ah,
<daftpun1> but I love it for the moment
<zoredache> You couldcan introgate ubottu in a PM if you like.  You can also use the !search command to find topics that aren't named very well
<zoredache> !search su
<ubottu> Found: etiquette, code, studiorepo, o4o, mythtv-mysql, laptop, #kubuntu, alternatives, helpersnack, kickoff
<zoredache> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<daftpun1> Last time I saylol
<daftpun1> lol
<daftpun1> did you just feed him a snack?
<daftpun1> lol
<zoredache> yes
<daftpun1> so the only thing now I haven't seen is snake on a bicycle
<daftpun1> :D
<zoredache> you should go !moo at dpkg in #debian.  It is even more entertaining
<zoredache> !moo
<ubottu> Factoid moo not found
<zoredache> :'(
<Chrysalis> xfce should be the default for ubuntu
<Chrysalis> agree?
<TheSheep> Chrysalis: no
<zoredache> I do not...
<daftpun1> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<daftpun1> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Chrysalis> i dont know, i just finally feel at home, gnome and kde feel like unneeded bloat
<Chrysalis> nothing wrong with them, and its good to have a choice
<Chrysalis> but as default xfce makes more sence, whereas gnome and kde are like extra bloat
<zoredache> the fact that some people like windows and mac osx seems to prove that there is a desire for a certain ammount of bloat
<daftpun1> where are you guys from?
<daftpun1> I am in the uk, it seem to me that linux is not a very popular platform here
<Chrysalis> i would assume that applies to any country
<Chrysalis> thats why you gotta get the word out ;p
<daftpun1> I was buying a laptop recently and the store could not tell me if it's linux friendly or not
<daftpun1> I didn't want some Vista crap again
<daftpun1> Last time I ve seen linux was in 2001. And I was quite sceptic about it. But as I read the doco now it really was a FUD campaign
<Chrysalis> everyone you ask on the street pretty much thinks of linux distros are doing everything from the terminal still
<daftpun1> that's it
<daftpun1> I was so suprised when I saw Xubuntu
<daftpun1> I still do lots of stuff from terminal thou but it can't be more simple
<daftpun1> It seems to me now like windows is making lots of things very simple for users
<daftpun1> and they have no idea how the system works and are therefore dependent on their support
<Chrysalis> for just internet, mail, word etc which is pretty much all people do on a computer you dont need to ever see the terminal
<Chrysalis> my grandmother can use linux, just need someone to set it up for her
<daftpun1> Another problem is habit
<daftpun1> that many people got used to use windows and are not very keen on learning something new
<daftpun1> it;s
<Chrysalis> i think its more about having all your favorite programs working
<daftpun1> you can make it look the same
<Chrysalis> and the sore part (why they dont sell linux boxes) is pretty much marketing so you can go back and buy software instead of having it for free
<daftpun1> Is all soft for free on linux?
<daftpun1> Is there some1 selling software for linux?
<zoredache> you can pay for software to run both run linux, and run on linux
<zoredache> see redhat and cedega as examples
<daftpun1> are redhat and cedega not free distros?
<zoredache> redhat is an enterprise distrobution that many people pay for to get support.  Cedega is a windows-emulation tool that allows many games to run under linux
<daftpun1> what I loved about linux is when you need some application
<daftpun1> just go to terminal sudo apt-get install hit enter done!
<Chrysalis> yep, also, add/remove is pretty cool, type in what you need and finds you apps for it
<daftpun1> no buying software in store, on the internet (not that I have ever done it :D ), I meant no cracking no serials keygens
<daftpun1> add/remove s cool
<daftpun1> who is acually in charge of development of linux?
<zoredache> everyone
<zoredache> there is no central authority
<daftpun1> Who gets to decide how the distribution will look like
<Chrysalis> canonical?
<daftpun1> so you just customize it how you see fit and then share it with others
<zoredache> in the case of Ubuntu you are looking at the motu for the most part I believe
<zoredache> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<daftpun1> alright i read about canonical somewhere
<zoredache> but you too could participate in development.  Simply join some of the development mail lists or channesl then wade in and help where you are able
<daftpun1> I think I read something like that in the forum
<daftpun1> I was thinking about it lol :D but with 3 days experience and almost no Idea how should this system work I don't know if I will be of much help
<daftpun1> But I am reading forums all the time
<daftpun1> learning something new all the time
<zoredache> helping in the forums, or submitting tips is help.  Trying to get up to speed so you could answer questions here is help
<zoredache> Submitting bug reports for things you don't believe work correctly is help
<daftpun1> mmm thats lovely
<zoredache> there are tons of things that even a new user can do to help open source and Linux if they are motivated enough.
<Chrysalis> btw, whats the button on the task bar to the left for?
<Chrysalis> the one that doesnt do anything when i click it ;p
<zoredache> Chrysalis: I don't believe I have that button
<Chrysalis> with the little circle in it, basically on every window to the left by the dropdown menu
<daftpun1> I was suprised how many people were actually happy to help me with the questions i had
<daftpun1> over last week or so
<zoredache> Chrysalis: ah, that is gernally called the 'title' bar... that circle pins the window so it shows up on all workspaces
<daftpun1> lol that button was one of my first questions
<daftpun1> now I KNOW HOW IT WORKS
<Chrysalis> ahh, yes
<daftpun1> Yeah it's amazing
<daftpun1> how far has this system gottem
<daftpun1> I will definitely encourage people to try it
<daftpun1> at least try it
<daftpun1> For the moment I got my pink glasses on
<daftpun1> I hope I will be able to keep them for a long time
<daftpun1> what about graphical apps like photoshop on MAC or PC
<daftpun1> is there any open source equivalent?
<Chrysalis> gimp
<zoredache> or gimpshop
<Chrysalis> or you can use windows apps under wine
<daftpun1> how good is wine actually?
<zoredache> it depends on the age, and where the fruit was grown
<daftpun1> i heard people are playing like unreal tournament :D
<daftpun1> lol
<mistiipu> i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and its working. but only when firestarter is disabled. why so and how can i share internet while firestater is running ?
<daftpun1> winE
<daftpun1> win Emulator
<Chrysalis> it depends on the app i guess, some apps run fine some dont, the only reason i have it is foobar
<daftpun1> if you run halflife 2 on wine what will happen
<daftpun1> I got dual boot with xp pro so I don't realle need wine
<Chrysalis> yea
<zoredache> yes I am pretty sure people have gotten half life to run
<daftpun1> probably but what's the point
<daftpun1> its like pushing the car
<Chrysalis> for some reason linux is still in the stone age audio wise so i sorta need my foobar2k
<daftpun1> and for a while you're happy when you go down the hill
<Chrysalis> for everything else i just switch to my windows dualboot
<daftpun1> but it's not designed to be pushed
<daftpun1> is GNOME also a dev enviroment?
<Chrysalis> yea
<daftpun1> and thats like normal c/c++
<daftpun1> or does it use completely different programming language?
<zoredache> gnome is a window framwork... In you programming language you tell gnome where to put the windows
<zoredache> it some ways it is similar to the windows api, or to mfc
<zoredache> though it is also a lot different
<daftpun1> never heard of mfc
<daftpun1> !mfc
<ubottu> Factoid mfc not found
<zoredache> it is a Microsoft programming api.  you won't learn about it here
<daftpun1> Is there an Internet explorer for linux :D?
<daftpun1> the internet explorer
<zoredache> I believe some people have managed to get older versions of IE to run under wine
<mistiipu> i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and its working. but only when firestarter is disabled. why so and how can i share internet while firestater is running ? 2nd it was sharing internet. i rebooted all pcs. and its not sharing now. why so?
<daftpun1> I thought of this as a good funny question as a newbie
<daftpun1> i am going to #ubuntu ask somebody :D just or fun
<daftpun1> MS IE 7.0
<rdehler> i upgraded from gutsy to hardy and lost my orage calendar, anyone have this issue?
<realhans> Hi. What is so special about the 'alternative' ubuntu iso files ?
<zoredache> realhans: it will run on a computer with only 32mb of ram.  If you choose the expert mode you will have extreme ammount of control,  if you know what you are doing you can actually write a seed file that you can use to create repeatable installs
<Chrysalis> i think it also doesnt run as live cd
<Chrysalis> could be wrong
<realhans> we are talking about the ubuntu 'special' iso files, not about xubuntu ?
<realhans> not special, i mean 'alternative'
<Chrysalis> i think hes talkinga bout the torrent iso downloads
<zoredache> the alternate cd is pretty much the same across all the *buntus.  The only difference tends to be in the seed file that it is included and which packages are on the disk
<realhans> ah :) thank you ...
<realhans> .. to all
<Newoob> what difference can you see as a user between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Chrysalis> i think its basically not a full cd with all packages and used for upgrading from older versions and doesnt run as live cd etc
<rdehler> i got the calendar back, it was in a different location
<Chrysalis> i remember reading detailed info about it somewhere but cant find it right now
<zoredache> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<daftpun1> can anybody please recommend good download manager like flashget on windows
<daftpun1> ?
<Chrysalis> deftput1 for torrents?
<realhans> downthemall as Mozilla plugin is excellent ... works for all OS'
<realhans> I use it since years ...
<floating> hi. i tried to install win xp after i had installed xubuntu. the install process keeps looping the loading the setup files and restart machine, if i remove cd, it gives invalid partition table. now i booted with xubuntu live cd, and tried to fix grub, but i get  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2
<floating> /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed
<floating> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<GryzorX> hi guys, has anyone experienced troubles installing xubuntu-desktop (8.04 LTS) ? I get a "cyan" background when trying to start XFCE session; however Gnome session works fine. Any ideas where to look? From Gnome Session, starting thunar, xfce4-panel and such, work fine. (i.e.: they launch). I installed using Synaptic. (Ubuntu 8.04LTS here)
<mistiipu> i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and its working. but only when firestarter is disabled. why so and how can i share internet while firestater is running ? 2nd it was sharing internet. i rebooted all pcs. and its not sharing now. why so?
<floating> hmm and the reason is probably that the /boot/grub/ doesnt exists, because it is in the partition of my linux, and not a separate partition, and that xubuntu root is not moutned now
<GryzorX> xubuntu-desktop appears to be correctly installed, however when login-in using Xfce session, the screen stays blue (cyan), and I have to ctrl-alt-backspace.
<GryzorX> I guess nobody knows :)
<Stroganoff> what?
<GryzorX> i get troubles installing xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu 8.04
<GryzorX> i did it through synaptic
<GryzorX> (xubutu-desktop)
<GryzorX> restarted. Then login and selected Xfce session. But all I get is a cyan screen (the default xfce back color I presume)
<GryzorX> gnome works fine
<GryzorX> in fact from gnome I can launch thunar and xfce4-panel and such from the terminal.
<GryzorX> but the session is not starting, and I don't know why
<GryzorX> i have to ctrl-alt-backspace to go back to login
<Stroganoff> can u press alt+f2 while logged in xfce-session`?
<GryzorX> i can try that right now, as (x)ubuntu is right beside me.
<GryzorX> well..
<GryzorX> you're probably not going to believe it
<GryzorX> but... it just started
<GryzorX> (I haven't touch anything)
<GryzorX> :S
<GryzorX> Maybe it "takes time" ?
<GryzorX> (but I left it for 5 minutes while I was making tea) however it now started.
<GryzorX> so weird, anyways, thank you :)
<Stroganoff> Oo
<GryzorX> you wouldn't believe it :)
<floating> hmm i just mounted a ext3 with mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /mnt/root but i cant write there from the live cd why
<GryzorX> i logged out and when logged back in, it doesn't work anymore :S
<GryzorX> alt-f2 doesn't do anything
<zoredache> floating: you probably don't have rights on that filesystem
<floating> hmm actually i can write there, but when i try sudo cat /mnt/root/boot/grub/menu.lst >> /mnt/root/home/ville/backups/menulist
<floating> bash: /mnt/root/home/ville/backups/menulist: Permission denied
<floating> i just edited the file menulist just before
<zoredache> when you use sudo the redirection operators still are using the regular users effective permssions
<floating> how would i do this
<zoredache> so your '>>' is trying to write as a dweeb user
<GryzorX> well, I guess I'll have to go back to Gnome :S
<zoredache> why not just sudo cp src dst
<floating> ah ye :(
<floating> )
<floating> ... now the 2nd method here also failed to get my grub back :(
<floating> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda
<floating> The file /mnt/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<floating> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<GryzorX> Stroganoff: any ideas? :)
<Stroganoff> rm -rf ~/.config/xfce-session or something like this (I dont have xubuntu installed)
<GryzorX> it's xfce4-session (for the record) ;) let's see
<GryzorX> no luck
<GryzorX> same blank screen
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> hi all
<GryzorX> hi CRAZY_SCIENTIST
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> can someone tell me please where i can get the powerpc 8.04 version for the ps3?
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> anyone?
<GryzorX> i haven't got a clue.
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> damn
<Chrysalis> in gnome with nautilus i could find my partitions/drives to mount them in 'my computer' theres no 'my computer' in thunar. . . where do i find my partitions/drives to mount them
<zoredache> That feature doesn't really exist in Thunar
<Chrysalis> ok, so where do i go to mount my stuff
<zoredache> a terminal
<zoredache> Some people also have created some interesting scripts to mount things.  Some people get that behavior with autofs
<Chrysalis> ok, they gonna show in desktop at /media?
<Chrysalis> or use /mnt
<daftpun1> can somebody recommend some good download manager something? like flashget on xp?
<GryzorX> Speed Download
<GryzorX> sorry, wrong chanel
<GryzorX> *channel
<Chrysalis> daftpun1: i think someone suggested downthemall earlier (firefox extension)
<Chrysalis> as a 'download manager'
<Chrysalis> for torrents you already have transmission or deluge if you want something more advanced and amule for ed2k
<daftpun1> something for rapidshare
<zoredache> you could also try researching the packages returned by - apt-cache search http download manager
<daftpun1> lovely thanks
<floating> Stroganoff: remember when i told about the risk that i take for installing win xp
<Stroganoff> yep
<floating> earlier today... now i tried to install it and the win install got stuck because i had another ntfs for c: and it installed boot.ini in that place... if i removed win cd and booted, i got invalid partition table error. then boot with xubu live cd and try fix grub, but none of the methods work :o(
<floating> so i had my bad luck again... now i wonder how i could reinstall windows and xubuntu so that this wont happen again
<floating> i guess i can remove everything except one ntfs drive which is coinsidently assigned as c: to make things worse :(
<floating> just need to install liek 20h of stuff to get back where i am now
<floating> is there a way to write to ntfs partition from live-cd without the ntfs-3g app ?
<zoredache> I don't think so...
<zoredache> ntfs-3g is really the only semi-safe way to write to an ntfs filesystem
<Stroganoff> i use knoppix when needing a livecd
<maxamillion> knoppix is alright but its become more focused on their liveDVD release .... i've moved on to fedora community spins for liveCD needs
<daftpun1> any1 has experience with d4s? downloader for X?
<kingair_six> hi, I got a little problem here with my wifi, its a pcmcia card from belkin and I try to connect to my openly broadcasted network with WEP encryption. using hardy. the interface doesnt recognize the network as it does on this computer, any suggestions? thanks for the help!
<squalor> I'm getting graphic artifacts on refresh rates over 60, but under the display panel, there's no 1024x768@60. Any ideas?
<Chrysalis>  theres something freaky going on with my panel, added volume and now i cant right click it to get rid of it
<zoredache> Crazytales: try right clicking close to the bottem or left edge... some things are difficult to select
<Crazytales> zoredache: wha?
<zoredache> Try to click on the edge of the volume control
<Chrysalis> nope, either getting pannel or some invisible separator to be removed
<Chrysalis> got it finally, nm lol
<do> test
<do> anyone here also having problems with the compositor in version 8.04 ... cant get it to work
<maxamillion> do: you have the compositing extension enabled in xorg.conf?
<do> maxamillion: yes
<maxamillion> do: since you enabled those, have you restarted your X session?
<do> maxamillion: i even rebooted the computer
<maxamillion> hmmm...
<sprauerkraut> okay, so i think my broadcom wireless card is working, only the card appears to be "DISABLED" as the "lshw" util tells me
<sprauerkraut> any thoughts?
<sprauerkraut> xubuntu 8.04
<sprauerkraut> bcm4306
<kingair_six> hello, as posted 'couple of minutes ago, the problem with the Belkin 7010 PCMCIA card has been reported as a bug for ubuntu and reportedly solved since version 7.04. however, with hardy heron xubuntu i get the same problem : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/95930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95930 in network-manager "Wireless Notebook Belkin 54g F5D7010 won't connect or become active" [Low,Invalid]
<LetsGo67> Anyone knows how to do mashup music?
#xubuntu 2008-05-09
<mcisbackuk> Hi I've just installed Xubuntu Hardy, it seems it hasn't picked up my ATI Radeon 9200 drivers, although Ubuntu 8.04 does...any suggestions??
<mcisbackuk> How do I install them anyone?
<ere4si> !ati | mcisbackuk
<ubottu> mcisbackuk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mcisbackuk> ere4si: That might be fine for me, but what about the other users hunting for the same thing, when Ubuntu manages to find it fine? I've reported it as a bug anyway
<ere4si> good idea
<mcisbackuk> Thanks anyay, I'll have a look :)#
<Chrysalis> ive been trying to mount 2 partitions, but sudo fdisk -l is not listing them, not is sudo mount -a mounting anything
<Chrysalis> not is*
<Chrysalis> nor* damn it
<Chrysalis> am i missing something?
<Chrysalis> nm, got it, guess it doesnt show till i mount
<raket> hey folks
<raket> how can I mount a flash drive in xubuntu?
<raket> I am in recovery mode, and the thing won't mount automatically
<jarnos> Hello. I want to remove kubuntu-desktop, but I can not remove kio-umountwrapper due to an error. How do you remove it?
<zoredache> what is the error?
<jarnos> zoredache: I used apt-get to remove, it gives much text, but I guess this is the error: "dpkg: error processing kio-umountwrapper (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<biro> hi all, is it possible to reorder the applications on the taskbar?
<jarnos> biro: I don't know but I recommend using "Always group tasks" in the properties. BTW it may be hard to get in editing of task list properties, if there are a lot of apps open.
<zoredache> jarnos: that would indicate there is a bug in the post removal script.  Depending on how advanced you feel you could go look at the script and try figuring out what is broke
<jarnos> zoredache: I don't even know where the script is.
<zoredache> try running sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/kio-umountwrapper.postrm purge  pastebin the results or post here if they are short
<zoredache> "sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/kio-umountwrapper.postrm purge"
<jarnos> zoredache: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kio-umountwrapper.postrm: didn't understand being called with `purge'
<zoredache> what was the error you got?
<jarnos> zoredache: that was the only output the command gave.
<jarnos> zoredache: or do you mean the apt-get command?
<zoredache> so this is the exact error message copy&pasted?   'didn't understand being called with `purge'
<zoredache> btw what release/architecure?  hardy & i386?
<Assid> heya
<Assid> im trying to use the xbox xubuntu iso, however, i had a question
<Assid> does vnc start up by default?
<Assid> cause i dont have a keyboard/mouse on that
<jarnos> zoredache: yes.
<zoredache> ah... the script is being stupid
<zoredache> try running it like this -- "sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/kio-umountwrapper.postrm remove"
<zoredache> or if you are completely getting rid of kde you could do something hackish
<jarnos> zoredache: http://pastebin.ca/1012502
<zoredache> using a command like this would overwrite the postrm script and force it to return report that it has been removed properly  -- sudo sh -c 'echo "exit 0" > /var/lib/dpkg/info/kio-umountwrapper.postrm'
<zoredache> the postrm script doesn't look like it is doing anything important so getting rid of it is probably safe
<jarnos> zoredache: now the apt-get command gives "dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-removal script: Exec format error"
<zoredache> hrm.. just delete it maybe
<zoredache> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/kio-umountwrapper.postrm
<jarnos> zoredache: That did it! I suppose there is bug somewhere.
<Iskr> p
<daftpun1> good morinig
<larsensen> hi guys
<larsensen> ehiehi someone there?
<larsensen> i need a little help
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Iskr_> is there a way to remove update notifier from system tray?
<jbur2> Got disconnected.  Sorry.
<larsensen> :)
<TheSheep> Iskr_: yes, go to settings->setting manager->autostarted applications
<jbur2> repost:  How does one enable compiz as the default window manager for Xubunut?
<jbur2> For all the users
<TheSheep> jbur2: you'd make a session file in /usr/share/xsessions/
<TheSheep> jbur2: one that starts compiz instead of xfwm4
<jbur2> thanks I'll try doing that
<larsensen> ok, yesterday i've installed 8.04 to a friend, no problema at all. after downloaded the updates, i putted a second hd expecting that disk manager appear, but nothing append and i haven't found it nor via apt...
<larsensen> how can i find disk manager in xubuntu? is in by default like i think?
<TheSheep> larsensen: settings->setting manager->file manager->advanced->volume management
<larsensen> ah thank you, i will check it
<larsensen> bye guys
<GryzorX> Hello, has anyone installed xubuntu-desktop with apt-get? My Xfce4 session is not starting. I get a cyan background. Under Gnome everything works (thunar, xfce4-panels, etc.) I've thrashed user/.Xfce4-* with no success. I've removed (sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop) and reinstalled it using aptitude but nothing changed. This is 8.04LTS. Thanks.
<suriro> GryzorX: did you solve it?
<GryzorX> suriro: nope :(
<suriro> when the login screen appears, switch to console ctrl-alt-f1, login
<GryzorX> suriro: i just get this "blank" (well, it's cyan) screen. The same i get with gnome, only that gnome loads a few secs later.
<GryzorX> Let me try that, i've got the box right beside me.
<suriro> GryzorX: is this not like xfce hangs and never starts thing?
<GryzorX> ok, I'm on text login.
<GryzorX> I'd love to see a log or something
<GryzorX> If i start gnome, and then run thunar, or even xfce4-panel it works.
<GryzorX> In fact, yesterday, it started once! (without me touching anything afaicr)
<suriro> GryzorX: so the issue is xfce session hangs mostly with a blank backgeound, right?
<GryzorX> but the thing is, i login, select Xfce4 session and Xfce4 doesn't start. (I have to ctrl-alt-backspace )
<suriro> ok, issue the following on console
<suriro> killall screensaver
<GryzorX> suriro: as far as I understand, yes. It hangs and the background is the "standard" background (which I changed from brown to blue)
<GryzorX> no proc killed. :S
<suriro> ps ax|grep screensaver
<suriro> any output?
<GryzorX> aye, i've got pid 11653 with gnome-screensaver
<GryzorX> shall I kill that one?
<suriro> yes
<GryzorX> just a sec
<GryzorX> kill -15... it's gone
<suriro> ok, ctrl-alt-f7, retry login
<holyguyver_> Now I know that it came presetup with a cups/as pdf printer driver, but it doesn't allow me to choose a different name or location for the file. Is there any way for me to configure it to let me, or does anyone know of a different pdf diver that does?
<GryzorX> suriro: hmm not working either; however, I switched to text again and gnome-ssaver was there again...
<suriro> GryzorX: sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver
<GryzorX> (I made sure that it got killed, but it reapeared)
<GryzorX> suriro: now that's what I call a : "get the heck outta here darn ssaver" ;)
<GryzorX> suriro: hang on a sec, will do just that.
<suriro> GryzorX: you can reinstall later
<GryzorX> suriro: yeah, not that I really care 'bout those ssavers.
<GryzorX> suriro: ok, gone. Now trying to login again
<GryzorX> suriro: you're a genius :)
<GryzorX> suriro: is this a bug or a "my system only" thing?
<GryzorX> suriro: thank you very much :)
<suriro> GryzorX: gnome stuff is causing deadlock on some configurations, I'm not entirely sure this is repeatable everywhere
<GryzorX> suriro: multithreading is a killer thing :S
<suriro> no, in this case gnome-screensaver is grabbing DISPLAY and  not releasing it for xfce
<suriro> but I managed to recover after pressing ctrl-alt-bkspc and retrying login on my laptop
<GryzorX> suriro: ops. Bad ssaver. I had a gnome ssaver, that's true. I'll just leave it at "black screen"
<GryzorX> suriro: yes, in fact, yesterday while I was trying stuff, it logged in once and i was.. WTF?
<GryzorX> suriro: because the moment I logged off, it stoped working. (by the way, will try that right now) ;)
<GryzorX> suriro: now works fine :)
<GryzorX> i like xfce4 :))))
<suriro> i suppose this is like a timing issue, gnome-screensaver should not start before xfwm
<GryzorX> suriro: true, it has nothing to do there until a window manager is alive and well.
<suriro> on some boxes it always does, and the only way to recvoer is to remove gnome-screensaver.
<GryzorX> i won't install it again, i really don't need it. (ssaver i mean)
<suriro> xscreensaver plays nice with xfce AFAIK
<GryzorX> yeah, will configure that one.
<s_arts> GryzorX: i like xfce4 too.
<TheSheep> xfce has an important role of keeping the gtk apps cross-desktop
<holyguyver_> Well I will try asking again: Now I know that it came presetup with a cups/as pdf printer driver, but it doesn't allow me to choose a different name or location for the file. Is there any way for me to configure it to let me, or does anyone know of a different pdf diver that does?
<flotishu>  firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818     some apps like firefox or etherape are not runing too.  help?
<GryzorX> s_arts: yeah, it's nice. Tho I liked the old style CDE like panel that old versions had. :)
<s_arts> Well, in theory you could make it look like that again.
<holyguyver_> yeah just tell it to not extend it
<GryzorX> that's true
<GryzorX> stupid question, is it possible to drag an item from the menu to the panel (like in gnome)?
<holyguyver_> I don't think so
<GryzorX> what would be the best way to add a program then? Just adding a launcher and finding the binary file in the filesystem?
<holyguyver_> That is what I do
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: :S that's ugly, but I can live with it. :)
<holyguyver_> Sorry that I couldn't be of more help, I am relatively new at all this myself
<GryzorX> holyguyver_:  :) no problem. THanks anyway.
<holyguyver_> Now perhaps you can help me with my problem, it is : Now I know that it came presetup with a cups/as pdf printer driver, but it doesn't allow me to choose a different name or location for the file. Is there any way for me to configure it to let me, or does anyone know of a different pdf diver that does?
<TheSheep> hmm... I can select the location of the file in the print dialog
<holyguyver_> I am on Gutsy
<TheSheep> I don't htink it changed recently
<s_arts> GryzorX: the answer is, holyguyver_ is correct and please submit a feature-request for xfce.
<holyguyver_> O thank you s_arts, where do I go to submit that? :)
<GryzorX> s_arts: could you please provide me with a link to that? (if you have it handy, otherwise google is my friend)
<holyguyver_> GryzorX yes if you could submit that for me I would be greatful, because I do not feel that I would be very adaquit at submitting a feature request
<GryzorX> i'll do it. :)
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: http://atos.wmid.amu.edu.pl/~sheep/shot.png <-- like this
<holyguyver_> thesheep yes
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: there are fileds for selecting the file name and location, under the printer list
<holyguyver_> TheSheep I see that you have it set up slightly different so let me try configuring it to the way you have it
<holyguyver_> TheSheep, well on xfce (not sure what you are running it looks very different when I try to do that
<TheSheep> hmm... I might have installed something additional :/
<holyguyver_> TheSheep if you're running xfce then your xfce is vista to my xfce's win95
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: quite a metaphor you threw there… :)
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: what do you mean? it's just a style and some icons
<holyguyver_> No it looks completely different, is there any way I can show you a screenshot?
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: i just went to my print dialog, and I've got two options (as I've no real printer): Print to File (which looks much like TheSheep's dialog) and PDF. If I use Print To File, i can put the pdf wherever I want.
<holyguyver_> TheSheep I just offered to send you a screenshot of mine, did you get the request?
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: yes
<holyguyver_> GryzorX Yes it does allow me to, but it looks nothing at all like his
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: let me see
<holyguyver_> TheSheep I sent it, so you did not get the send request?
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: I did, I'm copying it to my desktop now
<holyguyver_> See TheSheep my print to file thing looks nothing like yours :p
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: argh, I forgot to accept the connection :)
<holyguyver_> there I am sending it again
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: that's a file selection dialog
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: you can navigate with it and you can enter the file name in the field at the top
<holyguyver_> TheSheep well that is what comes up when I click "print to file"
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: in what application?
<holyguyver_> firefox when I click on print
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: the dialog I showed you comes when you click on print
<holyguyver_> mine does too
<holyguyver_> the one I showed you came from when I click print
<holyguyver_> See yours is the vista to my win95 but linux & xfceifided :p
<GryzorX> lol
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: you forgot to install xubuntu's default gtk theme
<holyguyver_> O that might have done it :p
<holyguyver_> but I installed it from a xubuntu install CD
<TheSheep> and you didn't change anything?
<holyguyver_> I changed the theme
<holyguyver_> I changed it to Redmond
<GryzorX> that ought to explain why your's look like Win9X
<holyguyver_> :p LoL
<TheSheep> Redmond = Microsoft HQ
<holyguyver_> GryzorX but I am right now on a 1998 Gateway with a 4GB harddrive & 90MB ram.
<GryzorX> That also explains why you had that "strange" (if anything) taste :)
<TheSheep> holyguyver_: murrine, the default gtk theme, is actually pretty fast
<GryzorX> Does (x)ubuntu has anything like System Profiler in OS X? (to see the hardware)
<TheSheep> GryzorX: lshw
<holyguyver_> Yes it does
<holyguyver_> Yeah I was going to say that
<GryzorX> thanks
<holyguyver_> GryzorX & that is a terminal cammand
<GryzorX> i'm on a Pentium M 1700Mhz with 512Mb Ram
<GryzorX> yeah, I figured that out
<holyguyver_> I am on a PentiumIII
<GryzorX> Pentium® power :)
<holyguyver_> Yeah I know what you mean my PC before this was a 1995 PentiumI
<holyguyver_> One day I wish to have enough money to buy a new computer & one of those new fangled flat monitars, mine is like a foot deep/thick.
<holyguyver_> (foot as in USA messurments)
<GryzorX> If it works, don't fix it :)
<holyguyver_> well lots of my hardware is on the linux driver remove because old & obsolete list, so perhaps I should upgrade.
<holyguyver_> My sound card is on the remove for obsolete list, & my bios are marked as "past cutoff date"
<GryzorX> my linux box is this Toshiba notebook that a friend of mine discarded.
<GryzorX> but works like a charm with linux
<GryzorX> My main box is a Macbook pro, so I use both OSes :)
<holyguyver_> Well so far this 1998 is the newest computer I have ever owned
<whileimhere> Hi.
<GryzorX> hi
<holyguyver_> hi
<GryzorX> at least you have one holyguyver_ ;)
<whileimhere> I was wondering about the autostarted appliations. Is that like the GNOME services dialog?
<GryzorX> I don't know much 'about xfce4 but it looks like the same stuff.
<holyguyver_> I don't know, I have never used it
<holyguyver_> I pronounce it x-face is that currect?
<whileimhere> Can I uncheck the print Queue Applet and Restricted Drivers Manager if I dont use a printer and well I dont have any restricted drivers other than the old style 56K modem.
<GryzorX> i'd say x-f c e. (spelling out letters)
<GryzorX> but I'm not a native english speaker.
<Ben_Cs> hello
<holyguyver_> Well I know I pronounce gnome wrong, I pronunce it nome, but I don't care :p
<Ben_Cs> for some reason on hardy, vlc doesn't show subtitles. anyone knows how to fix it?
<GryzorX> whileimhere: i think that you can safetely uncheck those if you don't use them.
<holyguyver_> yeah use smplayer instead :p
<Ben_Cs> holyguyver_: vlc is light and supports almost all formats
<Ben_Cs> holyguyver_: but i'll give your player a try
<whileimhere> This is not really a poll okay. I was used to using Sound Juicer to make my ogg files from my CDs. I would like to switch to something lighter on here. Is there anything out there?
<holyguyver_> smplayer is heavy, but also supports almost all formats :p
<holyguyver_> this heavy advise coming from someone using a 98 :p
<holyguyver_> my computer freezed up well playing mp3s :p
<holyguyver_> freezes(currently)
<whileimhere> Well I have to run right now. BBL
<holyguyver_> yes my computer even freezes well playing mp3s in xmms :p
<holyguyver_> So maybe my advise on playing movies is not the best :p
<Ben_Cs> holyguyver_: this player is really bloated. still vlc is the best one. and anyway i would use mplayer instead of smplayer cause ther's no need in that bloated coat
<holyguyver_> I agree, it is a bit bloated, well which every one works for you :)
<holyguyver_> Ben is complaining about bloat...hmm he must be on a 93 computer :p
<flotishu> firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818     some apps like firefox or etherape are not runing too.  help?
<TheSheep> flotishu: try uninstalling it with --purge and installing back
<flotishu> with --purge or with -purge ?
<flotishu> TheSheep i did that already
<TheSheep> and there was no /etc/firestarter after you did?
<flotishu> when i --purged ?
<flotishu> i reinstalled it now. and its $ cd /etc/firestarter
<flotishu> user1@computer1:/etc/firestarter$ ls
<flotishu> non-routables
<flotishu> what does non-routables mean any way?
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> never used firestarter
<flotishu> k
<flotishu_>  firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818     some apps like firefox or etherape are not runing too.  help?
<suriro> flotishu_: you have to configure firestarter, it displays a GUI dialog after those no such file errors..
<flotishu_> hm
<flotishu_> no. it doesnt
<suriro> try starting it from menus, under apps>internet I suppose
<flotishu_> same
<flotishu_>  firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818     some apps like firefox or etherape are not runing too.  help?
<flotishu_> how to send a message on a windows client machine ?
<Stroganoff> what kind of message?
<benny__> hello. for some reason ntfs-config doesn't ask me for password and doesn't give access to make changes. please help
<daftpun1> Could some1 tell me where can I find startup script?
<daftpun1> there is one applet that is asking for access to default keyring and I have to enter the password everytime i turn my comp on
<daftpun1> is it possible just to add it there on startup?
<daftpun1> hi anybody here?
<TheSheep> daftpun1: no
<Stroganoff> daftpun1 you could add the applet to sudoers
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<B1gT1me> Does xubuntu generally recognize 2gig RAM?
<TheSheep> bdude99999_: it does recognize my 2 gigs
<TheSheep> bdude99999_: sorry
<TheSheep> B1gT1me: it does for me
<B1gT1me> TheSheep: Thanks--I'm getting one of those ASUS eee micro-notebooks and want to switch out the OS and upgrade the RAM
<bdude99999_> I am looking for someone to create an xubuntu or ubuntu liveCD for me.  i need it customized.  willing to pay for itś development
<TheSheep> bdude99999_: ubuntu has paid support, you can check the canonical.com website for details
<TheSheep> bdude99999_: there is also a really nice graphical tool for doing it, so maybe you'd manage to do it yourself
<bdude99999_> ive tried many times to do it myself, and the cds never work.  so i am looking for someone to create it for me
<daftpun1> ﻿Stroganoff are you still here? sorry, add it where?
<daftpun1> ﻿Stroganoff i am useless with linux , i used it for 3 days for the mo. Where can I find sudoers?
<TheSheep> B1gT1me: I'm not entirely sure, but the Asus EEE bios might have some kind of a lock on the memory
<B1gT1me> TheSheep:  Apparently the default Xandros OS only recognizes 1GB RAM (the machine ships with 512)--but other Debian distros recognize 2gig
<daftpun1> Does anybody know how to set password for default keyring so i'ts not asking for it every time I log in?
<daftpun1> Or can I just change it to blank?
<jburd> How does one completely remove xubuntu?
<jburd> I have ubuntu installed already.
<jburd> Removing xubuntu-desktop will remove only the meta package.
<jburd> Or reconfigure xfce4
<jburd> I have no window decorator.
<jburd> And while compiz --replace in a session works, editing /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc to use compiz instead of xfwm4 didn't work.  Restoring it back to xfwm4 doesn't restore the decorator back now either.
<lucife1> ﻿hello. Last night I was watching a Veoh movie from A website and the browser got stuck. when I restarted the pc the top and bottom panel was missing. even when I restarted again and again the top and bottom panel didn't appear. so I had to install Xubuntu again. What shall I do if something like this happens again?
<daftpun1> hi everyone
<daftpun1> i wanted to remove default keyring so it doesn't ask me for a password everytime I login, and I've done quite a lot of damage to my system
<daftpun1> I had to delete both files involved in this gdm and gdm-autologin
<daftpun1> does any1 know how to recover them?
<daftpun1> can I just reinstall keyring package?
<gnomefreak> try xubuntu-desktop
<daftpun1> do you mean reinstall it?
<gnomefreak> daftpun1: yes
<gnomefreak> deci: it should bring all depends back in
<gnomefreak> if its installed use apt-get to remove it and aptitude or apt-get to install it
<gnomefreak> daftpun1: sorry that is for you
<Roy> hello!
<Roy_Mustang> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Roy_Mustang> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Roy_Mustang> how should i do to get Flash Player to work on Opera? i've done: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree , afeter download and install, Opera can't play any flash element ..
<chi11y> hmm, where is restricted-manager in xubuntu 8.04?
<chi11y> jockey-gtk isn't helping me getting my nvidia geforce 2 card running :(
<Genesis> ﻿yo guys, im running xubuntu with fluxbox, and i somehow loading into my xfdesktop, and i was wanting to know how i would lock the screen through the terminal?
<Genesis> im running 8.04 if it matters?
<Genesis> can any1 help me?
<h4mx0r> how can I use xfdesktop with fluxbox?
<Stroganoff> yes
<Stroganoff> try my script if you want to combine different lightweight desktop parts:
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<h4mx0r> when I try to put "exec xfdesktop &" it won't let me reach fluxbox menu, some things are "locked". and I got lot of extra things like mcs manager, xinit, bashes
<h4mx0r> Stroganoff: nice, what are sharp fonts?
<Stroganoff> using the same fonts as in winxp-classic
<Stroganoff> http://www.abload.de/img/openbox-pcmanfm-fbpavc1.png
<h4mx0r> Stroganoff: looking very good, have you ever thought of writing a book?
<Stroganoff> i'm planning to write some pages of illustrated manual, yes
<h4mx0r> they look good but is there some sort of font rendering speed or advantage?
<Stroganoff> if yes then minor
<h4mx0r> are they proprietary or something?
<Stroganoff> grey zone
<Stroganoff> they are released as freeware
<h4mx0r> oh
<h4mx0r> Stroganoff: ah crap how do I go back a menu I forgot to check something
<Stroganoff> press ctrl+c rapidly
<Stroganoff> and begin anew
<Stroganoff> sry :D
<h4mx0r> lol np
<h4mx0r> it lists network manager, does it do anything new with network manager because I'm not happy with default one
<h4mx0r> how come you put swiftfox instead of swiftweasel?
<Stroganoff> no it doesnt
<Stroganoff> was the first one that caught my attention
<Stroganoff> i dont recommend swiftfox though
<Stroganoff> until fx3 is mature
<h4mx0r> oh k
<thinkmassive> I just setup NFS on my server and I my client is failing with "RPC Error: Program not registered"
<thinkmassive> from what I've read, this could be due to not having permission in /etc/hosts.allow but I listed my entire subnet there, and I don't see any related messages in /var/log/messages
<Stroganoff> thinkmassive i'd ask in #linux
<h4mx0r> lmao! "Default applications: Instant messenger Which file manager do you prefer Pidgin Multi-protocol IM aMSN MSN client"
<Stroganoff> oops
<h4mx0r> Stroganoff: microsoft network for file managing, darn windows what will they think of next :/
<h4mx0r> what does klogd do?
<thinkmassive> arrghghghg joining #linux is crashing my irc client, what an excellent friday afternoon
<blust66> hi , have download last iso image ..but nero refuse to burn on dvd ..there workaround?
<blust66> ..last cd img
<thinkmassive> h4mx0r: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4058
<h4mx0r> blust66: if your on windows right now use isorecorder
<blust66> tnx
<h4mx0r> Stroganoff: does this "script" have an uninstall and/or can it be upgraded past 8.04 when time comes?
<Stroganoff> it can be upgraded
<h4mx0r> I just don't want to go all unstable and break something
<stevethefiddle> Is this the place to seek help with Xubuntu problems?
<Stroganoff> yes stevethefiddle
<stevethefiddle> 1st time using IRC, so sorry if I do things wrong here
<Stroganoff> h4mx0r i wouldn't expect it to go unstable
<h4mx0r> stevethefiddle: no prob, what client you using?
<thinkmassive> why does that matter?
<stevethefiddle> Pidgin
<stevethefiddle> I've upgraded to 8.10 and have lost desktop icons for other partitions
<h4mx0r> me too :)
<h4mx0r> it pisses me off how pidgin doesn't support the up arrow history function when on irc
<stevethefiddle> FAT32 and NTFS partitions are mounted and I can read/write
<stevethefiddle> just no desktop icons
<h4mx0r> umm there is no 8.10
<stevethefiddle> not i "Places" either
<Stroganoff> stevethefiddle that problems seems to be common in hardy
<stevethefiddle> oops 8.04
<h4mx0r> stevethefiddle: umm common problem open settings and choose desktop then uncheck and recheck allow xfdesktop to control desktop hope it works
<Stroganoff> look up fstab arguments for write support. add the mountpoints to your thunar bookmarks. apart than that, i dont know
<h4mx0r> Stroganoff: your scripts skype download is slow as mud :(
<Stroganoff> h4mx0r thats the medibuntu repo
<Stroganoff> btw that script was supposed to be run on a bare command line installation (using the alternate ubuntu iso)
<h4mx0r> too late now muahaha
<stevethefiddle> Will try that ﻿h4mx0r - looks like I need to log out and back in again?
<h4mx0r> well I stopped it, was just downloading stuff. Do I need to finish it?
<h4mx0r> stevethefiddle: why would you do that?
<stevethefiddle> Just checking/unchecking that box does nothing
<stevethefiddle> message says that changes will be when i next log in
<h4mx0r> well that's incorrect message
<h4mx0r> which box you checking?
<h4mx0r> Allow xfce to manage the desktop one?
<stevethefiddle> "Allow Xfce to manage the desktop"
<h4mx0r> strange it never said that to me
<h4mx0r> well goodluck
<h4mx0r> I'm going to go mess with my system
<stevethefiddle> Well i know how to get here now - I'll be back :D
<stevethefiddle> I'm trying to get my desktop icons for hdd partitions - they disappeared after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 - Disks are mounted ok, but not showing on desktop or in "Places" - I hear this is a common problem, but has anyone solved it?
<thinkmassive> deja vu
<stevethefiddle> deja who?
<thinkmassive> all over again :-P
<stevethefiddle> I'm new to this IRC thing - 64 people in room, but only me and thinkmassive showing up in conversation - is that 'cos everyone else is busy elsewhere or what?
<thinkmassive> yeah people mostly idle in here... mostly
<thinkmassive> try #ubuntu also, a lot more activity there
<thinkmassive> you can join multiple chan's at one
<thinkmassive> at once
<stevethefiddle> oh - so people have their irc client open, are logged in, but not looking?
<thinkmassive> yup
<stevethefiddle> k :)
<stevethefiddle> will try logging into ubuntu
<thinkmassive>  /j #ubuntu
<stevethefiddle> cheers - got it
<stevethefiddle> It was suggested that I run gconf-config, but that's for gnome isn't it?
<stevethefiddle> any point installing it for this problem in Xubuntu?
<stevethefiddle> i read that gconf-config is not recommended way to change settings
<stevethefiddle> tried Google - nothing. tried the ubuntu forum - nothing, tried #Xubuntu irc - nothing so far
<stevethefiddle> anywhere else to look for help?
<thinkmassive> you can always post on a forum and be patient
<stevethefiddle> 3 days so far
<stevethefiddle> found similar posts from weeks ago with no replies
<thinkmassive> well 8.04 was just released a week or two ago
<thinkmassive> I guess two, since it was April
<stevethefiddle> yes, 2 weeks - i guess i exagerated a bit :)
<stevethefiddle> still can't find any info about it though
<stevethefiddle> was hoping someone here might have some ideas
<stevethefiddle> let's try another one:
<stevethefiddle> Error message from Browse C:/Drive (Wine) "Failed to open URL "~/.wine/drive_c".
<stevethefiddle> The URL "~/.wine/drive_c" is not supported. "
<thinkmassive> what browser are you using?
<stevethefiddle> browser?
<thinkmassive> where does that error appear?
<stevethefiddle> Got WINE installed - Applications menu > ﻿Browse C:/Drive
<stevethefiddle> Thunar should open but get error message instead
<stevethefiddle> seems to be a problem with "xdg-open"
<stevethefiddle> If I run "xdg-open ~/.wine/drive_c" in a terminal window, the directory opens fine
<stevethefiddle> If I type "xdg-open ~/.wine/drive_c" in a command line (Alt+F2) I get the error
<thinkmassive> replace ~ with /home/<username>
<thinkmassive> where <username> is your username
<stevethefiddle> The desktop configuration file "Browse C: Drive" has the line "Exec=xdg-open ~/.wine/drive_c"
<stevethefiddle> K - I'll try that
<stevethefiddle> No - just the same
<thinkmassive> do you have ~/.wine ?
<stevethefiddle> If I tick "Run in terminal" I also get the line "Error showing url: The location or file could not be found." come up in the terminal window
<thinkmassive> sounds like something is missing
<stevethefiddle> the folder ﻿~/.wine is present
<stevethefiddle> it opens if i type ﻿xdg-open ~/.wine/drive_c directly into a terminal window
<thinkmassive> oh, xdg-open "opens a file or URL in the user's preferred application" so maybe you haven't defined your preferred app in 8.04
<thinkmassive> oh I see, but it doesn't work from console (ctrl+alt+F2)?
<stevethefiddle> Alt+F2 - no that's correct
<thinkmassive> oh alt+f2 is "run program"
<stevethefiddle> Just tried "xdg-open /home/user/.wine/drive_c" and that works
<thinkmassive> that's what I told you to try a while ago
<stevethefiddle> (my user name of course0
<thinkmassive> why can't you just use that?
<stevethefiddle> I guess i must have made a typo the first time
<stevethefiddle> Yes I can use that
<stevethefiddle> I'll try editing the ﻿desktop configuration file
<Olgem> Will xubuntu run on my non-i686 compatible CPU? Its a VIA C3 Samual 2, which is missing some opcodes such as CMOV, and is only i586 compatible. I thought that since xubuntu is made to run on older hardware the devs might compile it as flat i386.
<thinkmassive> the iso I got is for i386
<brax> question for anoyone listening... I do not see a build of Xubuntu 8.04 for PPC... is there any way to run it on a PPC?  or do I need to use 6.01?  I am running Ubuntu 8.04 on my ppc, but would like to switch to Xubuntu.  Any thoughts?
<Olgem> thinkmassive, many distributions like i386 but when they actually are compiled for newer i686 CPUs.
<Olgem> Brax, why don't you just install xfce-desktop or whatever metapackage provides xfce? That would be easier, I dont think they provide PPC ISOs anymore.
<thinkmassive> brax: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=427714
<Olgem> s/like/list
<thinkmassive> why would they list an incompatible architecture?
<Olgem> thinkmassive, i686 is backwards compatible with i386, but i386 CPUs are not forwards compatible with i686 software.
<stevethefiddle> back again
<Olgem> When I try and boot a i686 ISO on my computer, it does a hard reboot.
<stevethefiddle> thanks thinkmassive - that worked
<thinkmassive> exactly, why would they mislabel something i386 when, in fact, it is i686?
<Olgem> I think I heard that ubuntu uses a i386 compiled userland but an i686 kernel. Something along those lines.
<Olgem> I don't really know, this is why I'm asking. :X
<thinkmassive> Olgem: I would just try it
<thinkmassive> I see no reason to label something wrong
<thinkmassive> I finally got NFS working, stupid firewall issue
<Olgem> Well, I've tried it with xubuntu 7.04, and it does a hard reboot for that reason, as with ubuntu and kubuntu. I was hoping possibly maybe a new release might have brought about some changes as xubuntu seems to be targetted at older hardware.
<thinkmassive> did you try a release labeled i386 or i686?
<Olgem> Its been a while, but do they really have seperate ISOs for i386 *and* i686?
<thinkmassive> I haven't seen any for i386
<thinkmassive> er
<thinkmassive> i686, sorry
<Olgem> Hmmm.
<brax> I will check that stuff out guys.... Thank you!
<thinkmassive> Olgem: you might need to use the alternate install cd if you have less than 128mb of ram
<Olgem> I have 512mb of ram, I use the alternative install anyway to set up encrypted LVM
<Olgem> here is an interesting thread about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367665
<Olgem> ooops
<Olgem> Well, I guess thats not the right one.
<thinkmassive> have you tried booting xubuntu?
<Olgem> On an old release, and it had failed to boot.
<thinkmassive> I dunno, try the new one and see if there's an issue
<thinkmassive> if there is, then start troubleshooting
<thinkmassive> no point in trying to solve a problem that doesn't yet exist
<thinkmassive> sorry I'm not more help now, but until you try there's nowhere to go
<thinkmassive> and I'm getting out of the office, later on!
<Olgem> The only way I can trouble shoot would be to master my own ISO and recompile the entire base distro as <i585 :(
<brax> anyone off hand remember the fix to that funky graphics issue with Xubuntu 8.04... the display is all jittery?
<C|-|R15> any know why windows (minimised) do not show on the workspaces? kind of fustrating and makes forget windows open but minimised.....ideas any one?
<C|-|R15> is it just a workspace panel resolution issue?
<C|-|R15> guess no one about today
<brax> Is Xubuntu meerly just a absolute copy of the Ubuntu build with a slipstreamed Xfce windowmanager, or has some of the kernel been tweaked etc?
<Odd-rationale> brax: the former...
<Odd-rationale> i believe the kernels are identical
<brax> OKay
<brax> just figured it would be a bit faster on a PPC laptop
<C|-|R15> its a little faster than normal ubuntu on an old laptop....im using xubuntu on 533mhz laptop
<C|-|R15> brax....ubuntu seems better if you then use lxde
<C|-|R15> sorry xubuntu installed then with lxde
<brax> what is lxde?
<Odd-rationale> brax: Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment
<Odd-rationale> I like it!
<C|-|R15> lightweight X11 Destop environment
<Odd-rationale> http://lxde.sf.net
<C|-|R15> kind of like gnome on crack....
<C|-|R15> makes things smoother and faster on my old 533mhz machine im using now
<C|-|R15> probably gnome on speed....not crack.....LOL
<brax> is there anything that needs to be configed to fire that up?  Or is it launched by default?
<C|-|R15> you just need to add to the sources.list then apt-get
<C|-|R15> install then when you go to log in choose that from option
<C|-|R15> I have then written on paper here....I can type them in if you want
<C|-|R15> but i'm using gutsy.....8.04 would not seem to install
<C|-|R15> (L)ubuntu would be very nice! if and when it gets round to that
<Genesis> yo guys, how can i lock my screen through terminal?
<C|-|R15> combined I used PCManFM another lightweight file manager which again can install from apt-get once you add address to sources.list
<C|-|R15> but at the moment i'm using xubuntu as normal..so depends on your laptop as if you can get away without lxde
<C|-|R15> it did it this way as could not really get into DamnSmallLinux
<C|-|R15> after using ubuntu for years
<C|-|R15> my current specs that I'm using at this very moment are: laptop 533mhz - 192MB ram - 6gig HD, and guessing 16MB or maybe 32MB graphics (if lucky) and xubuntu running fine...slow....but fine for resurrecting old laptop from M$ 95 devil
<Genesis> can any1 help me?
<C|-|R15> so that help you Brax?
<C|-|R15> whats problem genesis
<Genesis> how can i lock my screen through terminal
<Genesis> cause im running fluxbox, and im in a xfdesktop
<Genesis> so i dont have the poweroff button to lock it, and Control Alt L doesnt work
<brax> C|-|R15, yes.. than k you so much!
<brax> I will check it out
<Odd-rationale> Genesis: you need either gnome-screensaver, or xscreensaver.
<Genesis> i downloaded x screensaver
<Genesis> but how do i lock it using that?
<Odd-rationale> Genesis: for xscreensaver, it is "xscreensaver-command -l"
<Genesis> acorn@DeNub:~$ xscreensaver-command -l
<Genesis> xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0
<Genesis> acorn@DeNub:~$
<Genesis> ?
<C|-|R15> cannot go wrong with (x)ubuntu brax...best distro
<Odd-rationale> Genesis: start screensaver first
<Genesis> o
<Odd-rationale> xscreensaver &
<Genesis> o ok
<brax> well... I am more used to running the Core's or Gentoo... this is the first time I am playing with a *buntu
<Odd-rationale> Genesis: you can start screensaver in your ~/.fluxbox start up file.
<Genesis> ok
<Odd-rationale> i think the line was "xscreensaver --no-splash &
<Odd-rationale> don't quite remember...
<Odd-rationale> been a while since i used fluxbox...
<brax> I wanted to run Fluxbuntu... but I there was nothing pre-built for the ppc... so I decided to try xubuntu
<C|-|R15> once you convert there's no going back...lol....I was mandrake, then suse for a little..all the while with ubuntu at side.,...and stuck with it now...gets better and better
<Odd-rationale> I found Arch. Been liking it so far...
<C|-|R15> xubuntu has never gave me any problems...and like i said im on a piece of crap machine....lol
<Genesis> i used slackware for a while, then got a more powerful pc
<Odd-rationale> firefox took forever to load up on my xubuntu machine...
<C|-|R15> yeah is slow to boot, but once up seems fine
<Genesis> lol, that sounded like wen i tried ubuntu for a whole day <_>
<C|-|R15> but having 533mhz hard to compare
<Odd-rationale> got to go eat...
<C|-|R15> Puppy was nice on my even older machine
<C|-|R15> but would not install properly onto hard drive and so has to boot from cd each time....perhaps newer version is improved
<sponix> what is AWN, and has anyone tried it ?
<jamiejackson> <jamiejackson> after upgrading to ubuntu hardy, some user profiles hang just after login. how do I kill/troubleshoot?
<jamiejackson> (xubuntu that is)
<jamiejackson> hmm, quit's same as gnome ctrl-alt-bs
<jamiejackson> but why might the profiles be hanging?
#xubuntu 2008-05-10
<sponix> jamiejackson: try this... backup users homedir, then remake the account blank, and just move the "data" back in, chances are the prefs have changed
<jamiejackson> k will do
<sponix> Still think xfce is just the best over all
<sponix> Not just for low end systems, not just for this or for that... Over all xfce is just best period
<sponix> Does what you need, and does it well
<ere4si> sponix: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avant_Window_Navigator
<jamiejackson> actually, lots (maybe all pri
<jamiejackson> ...all profiles might be messed up. might try an sys update
<pulseezar> how can i play mp3 files in xubuntu
<pulseezar> ?
<litlebuda> pulseezar, with audacious for example
<ere4si> !mp3 | pulseezar
<ubottu> pulseezar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pulseezar> cant find audacious inadd/remove
<ere4si> pulseezar: you may need to enable the repositories
<ere4si> !repos | pulseezar
<ubottu> pulseezar: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sponix> know what pisses me off about xfce ?
<Odd-rationale> sponix: it's speed?
<sponix> .. Yeah, its speed, its stability, its ease of use, small footprint, the over all simplicity... Freaking hate that !
<sponix> Beyond that, what really ticks me off is how people treat it as 2nd best... "If you have a low end system, you might try xfce"
<sponix> Why not, if you want something that just works, and doesn't suck ass... xfce is where its at !
<Odd-rationale> sponix: yeah, the ubuntu guys kind of adverttise xubuntu for low-end machines. but it works even better on high end ones too
<standarshy> hi room
<Odd-rationale> hello, standarshy
<standarshy> Is this room open to n00b questions?
<Odd-rationale> NO
<Odd-rationale> jk
<standarshy> alright
<standarshy> So, i was wondering if xubuntu as compatible with programs as ubuntu.
<Odd-rationale> yes.
<Odd-rationale> you can run gnome apps and kde apps in xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> even windows apps for that matter (using special technology called WINE)
<standarshy> I am currently an opensuse user but am considering trying out a version of ubuntu, not sure which though
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: what are your specs?
<standarshy> well, the comp I run opensuse on has a sempronrunning at 1.8 ghz, and 250mb of sd ram
<Odd-rationale> Ubuntu would run just fine on that.
<standarshy> oh, and an archiac tnt2 with 64 mb ram
<Odd-rationale> puppy linux would run just fine on that
<standarshy> I read that xubuntu is faster, is there any reason why I'd want ubuntu over xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: what DE are you using in Suse?
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: if you are a gnome lover, you could use ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> xubuntu is faster, no doubt...
<standarshy> I'm not sure what you mean by DE but I'm assuming you're asking version
<standarshy> which is currently 10.2, which I'm giong to upgrade to 10.3
<Odd-rationale> DE == Desktop Environment
<Odd-rationale> Gnome or KDE
<standarshy> I'm using kde, I've actually only ever tried distro's with kde
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: then you might like kubuntu.
<standarshy> I was thinking about that one too actually
<Odd-rationale> or download a live cd of them all and try them!
<Odd-rationale> thankfully it is only a 700mb cd not a 4 gb dvd in suse ;)
<standarshy> would a livecd really give me a good idea about what the OS is like? or is it totally dumbed down?
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: really, only you can decide...
<standarshy> Well, god could decide.
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: oh, it gives you a perfect image of what the actually install looks like
<standarshy> so, I guess you`re not god
<standarshy> lol
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: only, you are limited to the speed of your cd drive, which is much slower than you hdd.
<Odd-rationale> kubuntu is my personal favorite version of ubuntu...
<standarshy> sry
<standarshy> suse or kde has been acting up lately
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: as i was saying, you are only limited to the speed of your cd drive, which is much slower than you hdd.
<Odd-rationale> kubuntu is my personal favorite version of ubuntu...
<standarshy> yea
<standarshy> hmm
<standarshy> I think I'll take your advice on trying out the livecd's
<Odd-rationale> cool!
<standarshy> are you familiar with yast though?
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: no, never tried Suse...
<standarshy> bummer
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: I would advice getting the kde3 version of kubuntu. not the kubuntu-kde4 version.
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: there is a opensuse chan...
<standarshy> i didn't get an answer inthe suse chan
<standarshy> I'll try the other
<standarshy> oh wait, there isn't another
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: where can i find the kubuntu livecd?
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: try looking in the kubuntu home page: www.kubuntu.org
<standarshy> Do you happen to knwo the difference between the hardy and remix versions?
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: the remix version has kde4 instead of kde3. I'd go with the standard kde3 version.
<standarshy> is the installatio cd also a livecd?
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: yup!
<standarshy> ok, sweet
<standarshy> i guess it the same with the others
<standarshy> I'll go download them now
<Odd-rationale> yes. all ubuntu livecd are also install cd's
<Odd-rationale> gtg
<standarshy> thank you very much for your help
<Odd-rationale> np
<Roy_Mustang> good evening!!
<Roy_Mustang> question: i'm looking for a light mp3 player for xubuntu, any suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> hi cody-somerville!
<cody-somerville> Hiya :)
<andronicus> when i tried installing compiz, the title bars all disappeared, what do I do???
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: did you install emerald?
<andronicus> i believe so, but that would explain it if i didn't
<Odd-rationale> try installing emerald, and in the window decoration plugin in the advance settings manager, put in emerald
<andronicus> is the command line install any different in hardy from gutsy?
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: you mean the alternative cd?
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: not by much...
<andronicus> no
<andronicus> i installed by sudo apt-get install compiz-core compiz-plugins compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald compizconfig-settings-manager
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: oh that is completely the same
<andronicus> i will try that, odd-rationale, and be back
<Odd-rationale> ok
<andronicus> can i get xubuntu to remember window positions on my second monitor?
<Odd-rationale> hmm. i dunno about that...
<Odd-rationale> don't remember...
<andronicus> so far this has been my biggest gripe about ubuntu in all it's flavors and maybe linux in general, dual monitor support is subpar and window managers fail at MANAGING WINDOWS ARG
<SnakeyeS> I forgot my username and password...what are my options?
<SnakeyeS> Does xubuntu have any password reminder functionality?  I'm locked out.
<Odd-rationale> SnakeyeS: you only option is to boot into recovery mode
<Odd-rationale> and do "passwd <yourusername>
<Odd-rationale> and change your password.
<SnakeyeS> Yep...just now found this...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375391
<SnakeyeS> which is good because I think I've forgotten both
<SnakeyeS> lol
<nikolam> Hi. is there any way to use consoles (like pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2..) On Xubuntu?
<Iskr> TheSheep, you know it didn't work
<Iskr> even if i unchecked the update notifier
<Iskr> from autostarted applications
<Iskr> still the orange applet with the star is in the system tray
<Chrysalis> anyone here using xfmedia?
<Chrysalis> well, it handles large playlists like nothing else ive seen in linux, but when you load a forder/directory it also loads none audio files (album art etc) and crashes when it tries to play none music lol
<Chrysalis> not sure how something like this could get overlooked
<PeterCartwright> Anybody awake?
<itai-michaelson> .
<C|-|R15> anyone using LXDE able to help???
<TheSheep> lxde?
<C|-|R15> lightweight X desktop environment
<C|-|R15> i installed it to use instead of xfce...but having problem with Logout
<TheSheep> xubuntu uses xfce
<TheSheep> have you tried #lxde?
<C|-|R15> no one seems to be there....i know few people using xubuntu tried lxde to make it a little lighter
<C|-|R15> and lxde is 'on-top' of xubuntu
<C|-|R15> do you know how to logout / shutdown from terminal in xubuntu?
<C|-|R15> anyone know how to logout and/or shut down using terminal?
<daftpun1> sudo shutdown -h now
<Chrysalis> easy, pull the power plug
<zoredache> C|-|R15: one way to quickly kill a session is by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace
<whileimhere> When I log into Xubuntu each time it asks me for a password to start NM manager. Is there a way to get it to remember this password and stop asking?
<gabkdlly> whileimhere: did you try setting the password under Applications -> System -> Network ?
<whileimhere> What is a good ogg ripper for the XFCE desktop?
<kripz> is there suppose to be audio on error messages etc, on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> no
<kripz> ok thx
<MiKa^> es
<flotishtu>  iam using ktorrent. my upload on knemo graph is more than my downloads. why so? iam not uploading any thing. not even in ktorrent.?
<douglas> Hey
<flotishtu> TheSheep my case is solved. got to confiugure ipmasq
<douglas> I have  a built in intel graphic media accelerator
<douglas> How do I install the drivers for it
<douglas> ah got it
<pimp^air> hi
<pimp^air> is there a way to change background-color for Terminal windows depending on which machine i'm currently logged in via ssh=
<pimp^air> like "alias ssh='changecolor; ssh'?
<wyz> hi
<douglas> hm
<douglas> Is it possible to change the bg color of xfce
<douglas> er the menus on xfce
<TheSheep> douglas: yes, with a gtk theme
<douglas> hm
<douglas> :s
<douglas> too bad its not right click like gnome :s
 * TheSheep doesn't mind
<TheSheep> at least you cannot make it bright orange
<douglas> i'm hacking xfce to look like mac osxc :p
<douglas> osx*
<TheSheep> douglas: there are several ready themes on xfcelook.org
<douglas> :o
<douglas> no good ones though
<douglas> to make it look like mac osx
<douglas> i gotta get a dock made
<Akisora> Hopefully someone can help me with a question I have. Running Xubuntu 8.04 as Live CD...what username/pass do I use?
<douglas> No idea, why use a livecd
<douglas> arg
<douglas> wb.
<douglas> :s
<Natureshadow> hello there
<Natureshadow> I am running Xubuntu 8.04 with Firefox 3.0a (the current version from hardy/main)
<Natureshadow> Now when BOINC consumed too much CPU time, I couldnt get Firefox and X.org in general to react, and restarted gdm and removed the firefox lockfiles
<Natureshadow> Now I am experiencing that the statusbar does not show anything and the back- and forward navigation and the refresh button do not work anymore
<Natureshadow> Any ideas?
<Natureshadow> Oh yes, and I just notice that the Google search box lacks functionality
<daftpun1> hi does anyone know wich package deals with keybord settings?
<daftpun1> i believe i had to delete default configuration file and for some reason when i log in it ignores the settings for keyboard
<daftpun1> I have to change it manually every time
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: hold on a moment
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: Which config file do you edit?
<daftpun1> i had to delete file named default
<daftpun1> but I don't remember in which folder
<Natureshadow> I think it might be a file in /etc/default ?
<Natureshadow> Rather than a file named default
<daftpun1> i think that was the one
<daftpun1> i'll have a look if its there
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: And then it would be /etc/default/locale , I guess
<daftpun1> etc/default is missing
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: Or /etc/default/console-setup, depends on what you want to change about the keyboard
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: You don't have a fodler called /etc/default ??????
<daftpun1> ah no sorry i got it
<daftpun1> but i deleted file named default
<daftpun1> it was some config for something
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: I dont know of a file named default that has to do with keyboard settings
<daftpun1> because i could not login I messed with autologin
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: Is this about the console or X?
<daftpun1> not sure now
<daftpun1> I think X
<daftpun1> sorry I am useless with linux this is my 3rd day with linux in my life
<daftpun1> :D
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: So why did you have to delete this file, whatever file it was?
<daftpun1> And I tried to get rid of the default keyring password
<daftpun1> and when I was loging in I just got a message authentication failed
<Natureshadow> Umm ... keyring ... keyboard ... whats the matter now?
<daftpun1> when I clicked ok another one like that appeared
<daftpun1> so I found in some forum that to fix it ishould delete it
<daftpun1> lol thats how it started
<daftpun1> I managed to fix it
<daftpun1> its just the keyboard is set as US when the system starts
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: Two questions ...
<Natureshadow> 1. Are you having a problem with your keyboard or with a keyring?
<Natureshadow> 2. Did you fix it or didn't you?
<daftpun1> 1. keyboard is set as US when i boot up
<daftpun1> 1. setting is set as UK keyboard
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: 1. This is in /etc/default/locale for the console and in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for X
<daftpun1> LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"
<daftpun1> this is in that locale so it should be fine
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: This is not the keyboard setting for X11
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: Open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor, lokk for a section called "InputDevice" with identifier "Generic keyboard" and change the option "XkbLayout" to en
<daftpun1> found it
<daftpun1> thank you
<daftpun1> it was set to us
<daftpun1> but now i can't save it
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: Are you root? Or did you use sudo?
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: I am rebooting, hold on a minute ...
<daftpun1> i just double clicked so no i have to do it through terminal
<daftpun1> ok
<daftpun1> problem is that I treat is as windows
<Natureshadow> re
<daftpun1> i ticked a box in setting use X configuration
<daftpun1> so it should be now ok I changed that layout to en
<daftpun1> and saved it
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: Then test it
<daftpun1> ok I'll reboot then, just a sec.
<Natureshadow> OK, after a reboot, my firefox runs like normal
<daftpun1> re
<Natureshadow> Seems to turn to Windows now ...
<daftpun1> it's working fine
<Natureshadow> wb daftpun1
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: There certainly is another solution using the normal configuration tools, but I find things a lot easier on the console :)
<daftpun1> the other questrion was how can I get rid of default keyring password safely?
<daftpun1> ya they are just need to get used to it
<daftpun1> I followed some procedures that I found on some forum and messed the whole system up
<daftpun1> that I could not even log in
<daftpun1> ﻿Natureshadow is there any way of getting rid of it
<daftpun1> ?
<daftpun1> network monitor applet is asking for it to login to wifi every time i log in
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: I dont know about that, sorry
<daftpun1> OK thanks very much
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: np
<daftpun1> I'll try to look on forums again :D
<daftpun1> i'm sure it bugs more people
<daftpun1> and are there any settings for keyring somewhere?
<daftpun1> ﻿Natureshadow Do you know how to mount some ntfs drives on startup?
<daftpun1> I got 2 other partitions with windows that I would like to mount every time I login
<daftpun1> I know how to mount them manually
<daftpun1> re
<Natureshadow> daftpun1: Look at one of the entries in /etc/fstab, then copy and modify it according to your needs
<Natureshadow> If you know how to mount your ntfs volume manually, then this should be quite easy
 * Natureshadow is leaving for dinner
<Natureshadow> bye!
<bikerbaz> hi there, wondering if anyone could help, have recently switched to the xfce4 gui, all was good untill i enabled compisite, after that my desktop icons disapeared and the right click menu doesnt work anymore, only thing i can seem to get to work is alt f4 to allow me to log of or shutdown. Is there a config file somewhere that i can disable the compisite?
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> how do i enable sound after coming back from hibernate?
<nikolam> I am using Xubuntu 8.04 64-bit and after coming back from hibernation, sound does not work.
<whileimhere> I would like to add thunar and a terminal to my taskbar as icons.
<whileimhere> What is the cli for thunar?
<whileimhere> and the same for the terminal
<nikolam> whileimhere, xfce4-terminal
<whileimhere> Okay got that working
<nikolam> Thunar is Thunar
<whileimhere> Got it.
<whileimhere> :)
<whileimhere> Now how do you add them to the desktop?
<nikolam> right click>create launcher
<whileimhere> Ahh no drag and drop then
<nikolam> you can also use quicklauncher Item on Xfce panel to make application-buttons always at hand
<nikolam> I found solution to missing sound after hibernate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768441&highlight=sound+hibernate
<nikolam> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<whileimhere> Hmmm. Is there a way to manipulate images via the Thunar file manager? Things like Rotate and stuff?
<nikolam> you can use gqview to see images
<nikolam> you also have gimp for editing pictures
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> can i upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 using the regular Ubuntu cd instead of the xubuntu cd ?
<whileimhere> How do I do a search and find in Thunar?
<Odd-rationale> wubrgamer: upgrade Xubuntu? no you need the xubuntu 8.04 alternative cd or good internet connection
<nikolam> wubrgamer, I suppose so. But why to change xubuntu? ;)
<wubrgamer> would the xubutu desktop cd work if it is placed into the computer? or just the alt. cd?
<Odd-rationale> wubrgamer: to upgrade, you need the alt cd. to install, either will do.
<wubrgamer> wubrgamer:  thanks
<wubrgamer> Odd-rationale:  is it better to do a fresh install?
<Odd-rationale> I like fresh installs...
<wubrgamer> Odd-rationale:  *high-five*
<PeterCartwright> Is anyone here?
<Odd-rationale> no
<PeterCartwright> alright, cool
<S0210> What should I do if I want to contribute to the Hungarian translation of xfce4-session?
<Chrysalis> S0210: try #ubuntu-doc, they might know
<totalwormage> S0210: you can add your translations to launchpad
<Chrysalis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Translation
<S0210> totalwormge: xfce2-session is not registered on launchpad. If you do it, I'll add my suggestion to it.
<S0210> Chrysalis: thanks, I give a try
<totalwormage> S0210: oh, sorry :]
<Chrysalis> might not be relevant at all, was just browsing around myself since i think they could really need some help with in my language
<Kir> hey guys
<Kir> tell me please how to change keyboard layout?
<Kir> and hotkeys for this action
<Kir> can't find it...
<Chrysalis> settings manager/keyboard?
<magic_ninja> i got a serious problem, my proc fried and i replaced the proc and the power supply, still get the same problem, my hsf spins up for a second or two then won't work
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> how do I add more than the default 2 workspaces in xkce? i like having 4 in gnome
<wubrgamer> and would like 4 in xfce as well
<chronitis> menu->settings->workspace settings
<chronitis> number of workspaces is then an option on the first page
<chronitis> (presumably by xkce you meant xfce rather than xkcd...)
<Chrysalis> i like 3 myself, 2 is not enough and 4 is too much to manage
<chronitis> there's probably a monty python joke there
<biouser> xubuntu is still going strong, eh?
<biouser> how is hardy?
<biouser> I wish I didn't use all of my CDs messing around with the gnome counterpart
<holyguyver_> Hey guys, it is me the 1998 Gateway guy. I just bought a HP Pavilion Slimline s3120n PC, how well will Linux play with that?
<magic_ninja> holyguyver_, it probably will play fine
<holyguyver_> Thank you :)
<frojnd> I've just installed ekiga. I can't find any ekiga test call. Can someone who uses ekiga pvt me and tell me his or her ekigas acc name so I can test the quality ? pelase pvt me.
#xubuntu 2008-05-11
<alex__> hey, when i turn on my computer, my xubuntu installation loads up, and it trys to go to the loading screen. shows the cursor, then blank screen, then a seemingly empty black screen. to fix, i run xfix in recovery mode. any fix?
<alex__> also, of course, once i turn off my computer and turn it on, i have to run xfix again.
<rw1> After installing Xubuntu, my resolution defaulted to 800x600. I changed it to 1440x900, and it looked fine, but after restarting, some of my fonts (like the text on desktop icons) is really large, while some of it is normal-size. Any ideas?
<mib_39jfax> hey can i use the 8,04 installer cd to install to a mac g4?
<zoredache_> mib_39jfax: you probably can't.  I don't think there is a ppc 8.04 installer available... I could be wrong though
<zoredache_> nevermind.  I am wrong.  here is an iso you would use... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/hardy-alternate-powerpc.iso
<mib_39jfax> yeah i had a hard time finding that on my own (unable) thanx
<mib_39jfax> is that xubuntu or regular?
<mib_39jfax> or is the alternate installer always for xubuntu?
<mib_39jfax> anyway thanks
<CircuitTsunami> Does anyone know how to make pcmanfm the default filemanager?
<CircuitTsunami> Does anyone know how to make pcmanfm the default filemanager?
<kripz> anybody know of any simple apps that moniter how much ive downloaded/uploaded (similar to windows DU Meter), preferably one that sits in the task bar
<CHR> So I just started using Xubuntu, and I was wondering.... what actually makes it better than Ubuntu and Kubuntu in ya'lls opinion? I know that it's faster in general, but what is it that makes Xubuntu ya'lls distro of choice?
<kripz> CHR, less resources/look/speed
<Chrysalis> its clean, gnome felt like carrying baggage around and kde is just not my thing
<CHR> Yeah, that's the way I feel about gnome as well
<kripz> What can i use to view/edit ms powerpoint files?
<kripz> is there an alternative to open office?
<CHR> I'm kind of a minimalist, so I thought Xubuntu would be my best choice
<CHR> Try NeoOffice
<Chrysalis> minimalist is my second name
<CHR> I like it a lot more than Open Office myself
<thechris> (look into ratpoision for minamalist)
<thechris> its like X11-screen
<kripz> CHR, NeoOffice is a full-featured set of office applications (including word processing, spreadsheet, presentation, drawing, and database programs) for Mac OS X ??
<CHR> Oops, thought it was available for Linux, sorry about that
<kripz> maybe ill just install powerpoint under wine
<CHR> This might be a question of opinion completely, but is Xubuntu probably one of the fastest distros out there in general?
<kripz> isnt there faster desktop environments?
<kripz> like flux or something
<CHR> thechris, ratpoison looks very interesting... thanks for the tip
<CHR> I have no idea which is faster out of xfce and flux, but I like them both
<kripz> my guess would be the shitter looking = faster =0
<CHR> haha, yeah
<Chrysalis> its a different type of beast from what ive gathered so far
<thechris> CHR:  back in the day (2005?) i used fluxbox and preloaded konqueror so KDE apps loaded fast.  then i realized that I had a lot of RAM, and just moved to KDE
<kripz> i wonder if ms powerpoint is < 183mb
<kripz> cos office impress is going to take up 183mb with all its files
<thechris> kde can be set up to look like xfce/flux.  and now i like the option in KDE to have the hidden taskbar appear at the bottom of the screen when the mouse is moved to the top of the screen
<thechris> (this prevents the taskbar from appearing when you attempt to click on controls at the bottom of the screen)
<CHR> I don't know how fluxbox actually works, but the screenshots on their website are pretty sleek looking
<thechris> well, i never used the tabbed windows feature.  really, i'd like a more advanced "tiling" WM
<thechris> as I generally manually "tile" my windows anyways
<thechris> (eg, non overlapping windows that fill the screen)
<CHR> I don't know how this would work (because I don't know a whole lot about linux in general), but isn't there a way to use fluxbox with xubuntu?
<CHR> right
<CHR> that question was hypothetically speaking by the way
<thechris> well, "linux" has "WM's" and "DE's".  a window manager is something like fluxbox -- just a graphical environment.  a DE generally is a WM with more apps that look consistant
<thechris> so, yes, xubuntu could use flux without much issue, other then any issues with apps targeted at different DE's looking different, and maybe a lack of easy desktop configuration from a graphical tool.
<Chrysalis> except that you wouldnt be using xubuntu but itll be then fluxbuntu ;p
<thechris> true
<CHR> oh yeah, forgot that that existed...
<CHR> I think I'll stick with xubuntu though
<Chrysalis> i have all 3 install lol was testing them all before i settled with xfce
<thechris> really, i'd be happy if they made a way to easilly instal *buntu FROM LINUX
<Arky44> Hello all. I am running both Ubuntu and Xubuntu on a Dell Inspiron B130 laptop. When I first turn my computer on, it is possible to log on under Xfce or GNOME. However, after closing out of either Xfce or GNOME and attempting to either switch to GNOME or go back to Xfce, Xfce will not load. Any ideas on how to get both DE's to play nice?
<Chrysalis> havent tried a window manager yet though, once i am more comfrtable with linux i will
<thechris> i love all the "install from *OS" guides that start with "click on start"
<Arky44> Thechris: you can
<thechris> Arky44: not really.  the current version has issues with /dev/ram not existing.
<thechris> and i haven't found a good way to fix this
<kripz> Is it only xubuntu or is it ubuntu/linux that has this problem. When i copy something and close that window, i go to paste in another window and my clip board is cleared
<thechris> Chrysalis: i suggest "window maker", "enlightenment", "fluxbox" and "ratpoison" to give an idea of what's out there
<thechris> Arky44: have you been able to solve the /dev/ram issue?
<CHR> thechris: Have you used ratpoison much, or just tasted it?
<Arky44> thechris: i think i misinterpreted your question XD
<thechris> CHR: i used it for a media center back in, maybe 2006.
<kripz> pun master
<CHR> thechris: Is it too minimal? Did it take away from productivity?
<thechris> CHR: its a "window manager" more for people who like screen.  each "desktop" can ONLY have one window, which is maximize.  you can create as many desktops as ou want, and switch between them with a keyboard
<thechris> and the keyboard shortcuts are somewhat similar to what you have in screen/
<CHR> ahhhhh.... I might give that a try soon
<Arky44> ﻿I am running both Ubuntu and Xubuntu on a Dell Inspiron B130 laptop. When I first turn my computer on, it is possible to log on under Xfce or GNOME. However, after closing out of either Xfce or GNOME and attempting to either switch to GNOME or go back to Xfce, Xfce will not load. Any ideas on how to get both DE's to play nice?
<aldrick> hello! how can i access a windows computer on my network?
<thechris> any errors listed?
<thechris> aldrick: as in remote desktop or SMB file sharing?
<CHR> Alright everyone, I'm out. Thanks for answering my questions and such
 * kripz uses pyneighbor hood for windows sharing
<aldrick> i want to get a file in a shared folder on a windows
<thechris> aldrick: probably a SMB share then.  you might need "samba" set up.
<kripz> aldrick u can try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<kripz> didnt work for me though
<ginnybee> afternoon everyone!
<aldrick> yeah i saw that thread but i was hoping to find an easier way....
<kripz> pyneighborhood is the easiest i think
<ginnybee> I hope I'm not being annoying: I have a question about installing xubuntu. Would it be totally evil to do on a 400mhz iMac?
<ginnybee> (64mb ram)
<kripz> To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk.
<kripz> Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM.
<kripz> ShipIt
<thechris> does xubuntu have a PPC install or repo?
<ginnybee> I read that on the download page, but I keep hearing reports in various places about it being able to run on something slower... so that's definitely the minimum?
<kripz> download the live cd and give it a go?
<kripz> it doesnt install anything
<thechris> ginnybee: nope, you can always run on something slower, especially if you move to a lightweight WM or none at all.
<ginnybee> hmmm, yeah, sounds like the best plan.
<ginnybee> thanks, kripz and chris :)
<thechris> but i'm not sure if *buntu has any pre-compiled binaries for PPC
<ginnybee> I'll give it a try. Thanks so much!
<thechris> hmm, i'm not sure he realizes the annoyances of having to compile from source without a package manger...
<Chrysalis> i read somewhere that people are installing just xfce to avoid the added application from a xubuntu install
<aldrick> ok i installed pyneighborhood but it says failed to mount when i click on the folders...
<Arky44> ﻿Hello all. ﻿﻿I am running both Ubuntu and Xubuntu on a Dell Inspiron B130 laptop. When I first turn my computer on, it is possible to log on under Xfce or GNOME. However, after closing out of either Xfce or GNOME and attempting to either switch to GNOME or go back to Xfce, Xfce will not load. Any ideas on how to get both DE's to play nice?
<thechris> Arky44: what fails from XFCE?
<thechris> aldrick: what error does it give?
<aldrick> "failed to mount"
<Arky44> thechris: i log in okay, but it just hangs for eternity on the solid background that is there when you first log in
<thechris> aldrick: eg, if you try from a command line the correct lisa(i think) commands, or mounts from the CLI?
<thechris> Arky44: you can try to log in, then switch to a VC (ctrl+f1) and log in and do a top or ps -aux to see whats running/hanging
<aldrick> oo i got it ty!!
<kripz> how do i make a shortcut to open a terminal window at a specific folder?
<franzrebs> need help with firefox. my del.icio.us extension disappeared
<[Lightning]> hi
<[Lightning]> did anyone get ubuntu to install on phenom system ?
<ere4si> [Lightning]: what's a phenom system?
<[Lightning]> with AMD Phenom CPU
<[Lightning]> does it help if i give you the specs ?
<zoredache> it seems like it should install the same as any other amd system
<[Lightning]> i have trouble with partitioning
<[Lightning]> if i set the bios to work on sata ahci mode it doesn't even start with livecd
<ere4si> [Lightning]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679509 - says it is ok
<zoredache> is the cdrom sata?
<[Lightning]> if i set the controller to ide enhanced mode it runs the livecd but partitioning gives all kinds of strange behaviour
<[Lightning]> yes
<[Lightning]> cdrom is sata
<[Lightning]> is that a problem ?
<[Lightning]> any suggestions ?
<zoredache> I couldn't get a cd-based install to work on my amd system
<[Lightning]> ere4si thanks, i will read that too
<zoredache> I setup a usb flash drive and installed from that
<[Lightning]> zoredache you have Phenom or some other SATA system ?
<[Lightning]> i can't exactly find out what causes the problem but i suspect it might be dues to ubuntu sata driver ...
<[Lightning]> however i read on the net people reported strange problems with Phenoms
<zoredache> it is a pretty recent gigabyte motherboard with an athlon 64x2..
<zoredache> it seems unlikely that a driver issue would be preventing the cd from booting
<ere4si> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<[Lightning]> you think my cd is not weell written
<[Lightning]> i sincerely hope you are right :)
<[Lightning]> writing a CD is piece of cake
<[Lightning]> i got a Gigabyte also
<ere4si> [Lightning]: did you do the md5 check at all?
<[Lightning]> 790FX chipset
<[Lightning]> ere4si i'm affraid i haven't
<ere4si> I never try to boot an ubuntu cd I haven't checked
<[Lightning]> i should start doing the check
<[Lightning]> i even burned with Brasero that checks automatically
<[Lightning]> do you recommend installing in sata ahci mode or ide mode ?
<kripz> Ive created a new .desktop file in /usr/share/applications and for Categories= i put "Wine;Programs;", the shortcut in the applications menu appears in the Wine folder, shouldnt it appear in Wine->Programs?
<ere4si> [Lightning]: I have no experience for that - sorry - but from the link I gave is a quote "The 2.6 SMP kernel will handle quad x64 just fine."
<ere4si> kripz: should that be Wine:Programs; ?
<kripz> ere4si, ill try it
<kripz> is there a way to refresh the menu?
<ere4si> kripz: try sudo update-menus
<kripz> ere4si, no command exists
<kripz> restarting
<ere4si> kripz: either   sudo apt-get install menu   or reboot   afaik
<kripz> ere4si, i tried Wine:Programs, Wine/Programs, Wine\Programs, all didnt work
<ere4si> kripz: next suggestion is to ask in winehq  -  type /j #winehq
<[Lightning]> wrote a new CD, same base eimage, brasero checked it, a seem to get to the point of partitioning
<[Lightning]> when i try to make an ext3 logical partition, gparted freezes
<[Lightning]> will try to get a new image
<ere4si> hmmm
<[Lightning]> it is very strange
<[Lightning]> should i get a dvd image ?
<[Lightning]> because i always upgrade after install i thought a dvd is not needed
<ere4si> [Lightning]: the dvd just has more packages - I would hope that it wouldn't make a diff - hehe
<[Lightning]> me too, i hope all drivers are included
<[Lightning]> bbl food
<ere4si> hehe
<floating> hmm, i have changed the screensaver to come after 1h1min from the applications- settings-settings manager - screensaver , but my system goes to the mode after the default 10mins or so
<ere4si> floating: if you're watching a vid I found that vlc has a setting to disable the screensaver
<exception_vaio> Hi, has anyone updated eeexubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 version?
<floating> often vlc but often i watch some streams or longer videos in browser
<exception_vaio> So the main difference between eeexubuntu and xubuntu is the special modules for asus eee, and I do not want to update the kernel, but I want to get new PulseAudio and others
<kripz> What is the most complete wireless manager with a gui for xfce?
<exception_vaio> kripz: I now WiFi Radar
<darkwyrm> Hi, guys. Anyone know why all my other drives no longer show on the desktop in hardy? All of them mount in /media and I can't seem to find any answers on the WWW
<exception_vaio> kripz: or the Wicd wifi-browser
<kripz> ive tried wicd, didnt support some security stuff i needed
<kripz> exception_vaio, will look at wifi radar
<exception_vaio> kripz: I have some manager on eeexubuntu installed, but I do not remeber it's name
<kripz> hmm, wifi radar website doesnt even mention what protocols it supposrts
<kripz> exception_vaio, ive marked it for installation in synaptic, it didn ask me to remove network-manager, will the conflict?
<exception_vaio> now
<exception_vaio> oy, no=)
<exception_vaio> I had not any conflicts with it
<darkwyrm> Clean hardy install, too. Any packages I should check to make sure are installed? I didn't have this problem on my gutsy machine
<kripz> what program do i need to execute to take a screenshot when i press the hotkey?
<darkwyrm> kripz gnome-screenshot
<darkwyrm> apt-get install gnome-utils
<darkwyrm> Alternatively, there's a panel applet to do the same thing.
<kripz> just installed gnome-screenshot and set the hotkey, nothing seems to happen?
<kripz> tried to paste in gime and it said clipboard is empty
<darkwyrm> try running gnome-screenshot from the terminal and see what happens
<kripz> ok
<darkwyrm> Wait a sec... sorry. gnome screenshot won't dump to the clipboard. It'll save it to a file that you can open in whatever program you need
<kripz> darkwyrm, works in terminal, probably needs a restart for hotkey
<darkwyrm> nah. You need to add the hotkey manually. Shortcuts tab in the Keyboard settings in the Settings Manager
<darkwyrm> gnome-screenshot --window if you want to just grab the active window
<kripz> yeah i added it there
<darkwyrm> and it doesn't work?
<kripz> no
<kripz> now it does...
<darkwyrm> *shrug*
<kripz> i set it to a different key, then set it back to print screen
<darkwyrm> Glad to see it works now. :)
<kripz> thanks for the suggestion
<darkwyrm> welcome
<trentster> Hey all, Just wondering if anyone else on hardy is experiencing problems with screensaver and power management not working?
<franzrebs> um i need advice on how to make my xubuntu look pretty
<voodoo> how do I play an audio cd?
<Sputn1k> Look at this screenshot, please http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/1600/screenshotxj9.png maybe anybody know how to solve this problem?
<Sputn1k> Everything was fine with 1600x1200 resolution
<daftpun1> hi
<daftpun1> Does anybody know where can I change default programs for opening files?
<daftpun1> for example firebird is trying to open my *.jpg files
<daftpun1> can I change it to Eye of Gnome
<daftpun1> or other picture viewer?
<daftpun1> it's actually happening in krusader
<daftpun1> file manager
<[Lightning]> still having trouble with partitioning a sata drive from the hardy livecd :|
<floating> daftpun1: yes, right-click file and choose properties and set app
<daftpun1> in thunar file manager it's working fine
<daftpun1> it's just that krusader
<daftpun1> but I read somewhere that is not good to mix gnome and KDE apps
<daftpun1> it's actuelly XFC not KDE
<daftpun1> what i meant
<daftpun1> ﻿floating Do you know of any good file manager for XFC
<Valsum> hey
<daftpun1> hey valsum
<doolph> hellooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Stroganoff> hi
<doolph> how are you Stroganoff
<Stroganoff> not good
<doolph> :(
<doolph> why is that
<Stroganoff> just unpacked the 2nd broken notebook memory module for this old laptop.
<Stroganoff> now i cant install 8.04 due to bug 202959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202959 in debian-installer "[hardy] generating locales stalls on 64mb ram" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202959
<doolph> I see
<doolph> I suggest you buy another laptop
<floating> how much does xorg eat your memory normally ?
<floating>  368m  48m   <--- i have 768mb mem and this is normal xorg @ virt/res
<TheSheep> floating: install and run xrestop to see which apps take it
<daftpun1> is 32gb memory stick normally supported in xubuntu?
<doolph> i think so
<daftpun1> ﻿doolph I can't see why not either, just making sure. If somebody have some experience with that
<daftpun1> Where are you guys from?
<David-A> Are you talking to me?
<daftpun1> Could you guys help me? Do I need to mount digital camera if I want to copy pictures?
<daftpun1> And if yes how do I do that?
<daftpun1> Or where should I see the files when I connect it?
<David-A> daftpun1: mounted devices should be shown on the desktop, if you havnt disabled it.
<David-A> should always be seen to the left in Thunar
<daftpun1> oh ok i'll have a look
<David-A> Thunar > View > Side pane if side pane was not shown in thunar
<daftpun1> tail -f /var/log/messages
<daftpun1> i used this
<daftpun1> and it shows me this
<daftpun1> usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<daftpun1> May 11 18:51:53 elinka-laptop kernel: [ 7687.318848] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A but no it's not showing on the desktop
<daftpun1> mmm it doesn't show in thunar either
<daftpun1> it looks like i'm gonna need some soft to access those pictures
<David-A> Maybe you need something in fstab. In the meantime, you might be able to mount it manually.
<David-A> My phone when conn to usb have device name /dev/sda1. Maybe yours have another
<daftpun1> how do I find out which one it is?
<daftpun1> or is it that USB 4-1
<daftpun1> ?
<daftpun1> mmmbut that doesnt sound like a filename
<David-A> but try mount /dev/sda1 /media/camera (first mkdir /media/camera if no such dir exists yet)
<daftpun1> mmm sda1 is normally my winXP partition
<daftpun1> mmm there is sda7 that looks like new, I don't recall having that before
<daftpun1> I'll try that
<David-A> Ah. 's' may be serial ata, ie harddisk. I have old ata (hda for harddisk) What is device for usb on a modern computer?
<daftpun1> i found a new file in dev called
<daftpun1> usbdev4.3_ep8:
<daftpun1> is this mountable do you think?
<daftpun1> it was created around the time when I connected the camera
<David-A> '4' and '3' is also in the log. mount readonly and see what happens. cant hurt, but remember -o ro!
<David-A> ie mount -o ro /dev/usbdev4.3_ep8 /media/camera
<daftpun1> mmm it says that it's not a block device
<daftpun1> it says character device next to usbdev4.3_ep83
<daftpun1> any idea how to mount character device
<daftpun1> do I need to specify file system or anything like that
<tht> good evening anyone here who can answer me a question about madwifi and xubuntu ?
<daftpun1> ﻿ tht sorry never heard of it
<David-A> daftpun1: no need to spec filesys i think. just the wrong device. try another?
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A mmm it creates 4 files when I connect the camera
<daftpun1> but when I try to mount it it says you can only mount a block device
<daftpun1> and this shows as character device
<daftpun1> I'll try to mount it with ntfs
<daftpun1> I think I remember formating that emory card in windows
<David-A> daftpun1: i think the char devices are not to be mounted to access the camera. it should be another device. have you tried sda7? (readonly)
<daftpun1> I tried that one but it sat looks like swapspace - not mounted
<David-A> daftpun1: ok, then its not sda7...
<daftpun1> and it can be cause I got 8MB unpartitioned
<daftpun1> scd0 is probably cd rom
<daftpun1>  then there is plenty of ram block devices
<daftpun1> and then there is sr0 that shows as link to block device
<David-A> daftpun1: overview of block devs: ls -l /dev | grep '^b' | awk '{print $NF}' | tr -d '[0-9]' | uniq
<David-A> show off: forgot to optimize: ls -l /dev | awk '/^b/{print $NF}' | tr -d '[0-9]' | uniq
<daftpun1> mmm
<daftpun1> so the list shows
<daftpun1> q, loop, ram, scd, sda
<daftpun1> So i think it could be q or loop
<daftpun1> but none of them makes much sense
<David-A> I associate loop with test-things
<David-A> Id try q, scd and sda, OR find someone how know these things...:) are there many numbers?
<daftpun1> i cant see any q in /dev/ tho
<daftpun1> and loop neither
<daftpun1> just the rest of them
<daftpun1> I'll try to look for some software for that camera for linux, cause in windows I cant acces them pictures either I need to access it through a program that I got with the camera
<daftpun1> But I found on the internet that this is a linux friendly camera
<daftpun1> I'd hate to see how an unfriendly one lokks like :D
<daftpun1> David-A thank you very much anyway
<David-A> If so, you should be able to find the dev and mount it. I have then added a line in fstab for my phone
<daftpun1> I just found somewhere that I need gphoto2 package
<daftpun1> I'll try it with that
<David-A> but I think there should be a more correct and general way, maybe involving /etc/udev/rules.d...
<David-A> daftpun1: which you well, (thou it should be possible to mount the camera if it is just a little modern)
<daftpun1> I managed to download the pictures now
<kontr4st> anyone know what would cause my xubuntu installation to have a seemingly  black, empty screen where the login screen would be?
<flotishtu> i always have to type these commands (when reboot, or firestarter is started or network connection is reconnected) in order to make my network share internet. echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE tc qdisc add dev eth1 root tbf rate 80kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000 dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq   any way to do it for good, for ever?
<daftpun1> Please does anybody know how can I make a batch file to run bash commands?
<flotishtu>  i always have to type these commands (when reboot, or firestarter is started or network connection is reconnected) in order to make my network share internet. echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE tc qdisc add dev eth1 root tbf rate 80kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000 dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq   any way to do it for good, for ever?
<kontr4st> anyone know why after my xubuntu installation loads up, a seemingly empty, black screen shows after i see the loading cursor for a second? (No ctrlaltbackspace/etc any shortcut)
<slow-motion> hi
<David-A> daftpun1: what you mean "batch file"? (keywords: "chmod a+x", "crontab", "at")
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A something like *.bat in windows
<daftpun1> that I can put some bash comands in
<daftpun1> i think it's called shellscript in linux
<TheSheep> daftpun1: just put them in a text file, add the execute permission and run it
<daftpun1> I'll try that thanx
<daftpun1> linux is really a good fun
<daftpun1> playing around all the time
<daftpun1> doesn't make you braindead as windows
<daftpun1> ﻿TheSheep and how to run an app from a specific dir?
<TheSheep> daftpun1: cd specific dir, ./file
<daftpun1> ﻿TheSheep Ok so I have to go cd dir first before I call the app
<TheSheep> daftpun1: you can do the cd in the script too
<daftpun1> I cant just do it in one command like /home/usr/Pics/ gphoto2 etc
<David-A> daftpun1: but the magic shebang "#!/bin/sh" or "#!/bin/bash" as the first line in the file.
<TheSheep> daftpun1: or pushd/popd
<David-A> daftpun1: make the file executable with "chmod a+x FILENAME"
<daftpun1> ah ok I read that somewhere
<daftpun1> ok Ill try it
<daftpun1> thanks
<theunixgeek> Whenever I right-click the desktop, XFCE stops managing it. How do I fix this? (Xubuntu 8.04)
<David-A> daftpun1: I have a dir"bin" in my home dir. (/home/david/bin) that I have added to PATH. Now i can start all my script by just typing their name anywhere. like any command.
<daftpun1> ﻿TheSheep how to do it so it opens terminal as well?
<daftpun1> that cd command didn't work as I wanted
<David-A> (someone comment on the security implications of PATH pointing into a home dir?)
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A Do you know how to make terminal appear as well when I run a command from the script?
<daftpun1> mmm ok
<David-A> daftpun1: there are a few terminal programs to shose from: in xubuntu "xfce4-terminal" is standard.
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A So if I run xfce4-terminal before other commands I will see exactly what is the script doing?
<daftpun1> or it will just open me new window with terminal waiting for command?
<David-A> daftpun1: Nope, it will open a new terminal, where you can type commands
<daftpun1> mmm exactly as I thought
<daftpun1> I would like to see the progress
<daftpun1> But maybe I can put xfce4-terminal myScript . Would that work?
<David-A> daftpun1: if you want the script to echo all command it executes, add "set +x" near the beginning of the script
<daftpun1> right after #!/bin/bash ?
<David-A> daftpun1: #! must be first, anywhere after where you want echoing to begin
<daftpun1> ok I got it to do what I want, it's just not echoing
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A do I need to quote it ? "set +x"
<daftpun1> i put set +x , the script is running but i can't see the progress
<David-A> daftpun1: No quotes
<daftpun1> I put it without quotes
<daftpun1> but nothing
<David-A> daftpun1: Sorry 'set -x' (set +x turns echo off again)
<daftpun1> lets see :D
<daftpun1> mmm nothing
<grothesk> Hi!
<grothesk> Is there any reason for including abiword 2.4.x and not 2.6.x in Hardy?
<David-A> daftpun1: do you start the script from the command line?
<daftpun1> I just double click icon on my desktop, I'm guessing that will be the reason :D
<David-A> daftpun1: yes, it echoes to stdout or stderr.
<daftpun1> ok i am on the right trail
<daftpun1> i am using sh xfce4-terminal -x myScript
<daftpun1> and then it opens a new window with terminal
<daftpun1> actually xfce4-terminal -x sh myscript
<David-A> daftpun1: Try in a command line: xfce4-terminal -e 'bash -c "YOUR_SCRIPT_FILE ; echo Press return; read"'
<slow-motion> is there a solution fo the resolution?
<slow-motion> the resolution problem
<David-A> daftpun1: if that does what you want, but that in yet another script...
<daftpun1> it just gives me >
<daftpun1> and that's it
<David-A> daftpun1: What about: xfce4-terminal -e 'bash -c "ls -al ; echo Press return; read"'  ?
<daftpun1> mmm that does it
<daftpun1> it shows list of all files in a new terminal
<David-A> daftpun1: Then i guess YOUR_SCRIPT_FILE shows a ">" ?
<daftpun1> I just realized that I left out single quote at the end last time
<daftpun1> I know I know
<daftpun1> life is hard :D
<David-A> daftpun1: what if you run YOUR_SCRIPT_FILE directly on a command line?
<David-A> ok, i see
<daftpun1> it echoes nicely when i run it from command line
<daftpun1> What is the name of the language that is used in these scripts?
<David-A> daftpun1: sh, or shell-script, or bash (bash is a superset of sh, ksh is another superset of sh)
<daftpun1> just asking what ebook i have to look for
<David-A> daftpun1: it is exactly the same language as you use on the command line in a terminal
<David-A> daftpun1: have you tried "man bash", but maybe a link on a ubuntu or linux-site or wikipedia is more pedagogical
<daftpun1> and what is the command to prompt user whether to continue the script or finish
<daftpun1> ?
<daftpun1> ok thanks I'll have a look at it
<David-A> daftpun1: "read" (or "read x" to save the input in variable x). try it on the command line (no quotes)
<daftpun1> I made a script that will copy all the pics from camera to default dir and I would like to prompt user if he wants to delete all pics from camera or not.
<daftpun1> and then I just put something like if X = N; break? lol I use php here
<daftpun1> I feel very clumsy in linux, can't do anything :D
<daftpun1> so I just put echo Do you want to delete pics [Y/N]; read x; and then?
<David-A> daftpun1: echo "Want a hello (y/n)?"; read answer; if [ "$answer" = "y" ]; then echo "hello" ; fi
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A Excellent, I'm going to try it. thanks
<David-A> You can replace some or all ";" with newline to structure the program. It works on the command line as well as in a script.
<David-A> daftpun1: I have a similar script for my cameraphone (not a good camera:), but I never remove the pics from the phone until the pics in the computer have been backed up.
<daftpun1> and you do that all in one script?
<David-A> daftpun1: Part of the script is to determine which pics have been copied already, and onl copy the new ones.
<daftpun1> mmm good idea i could be also adding them to an archive
<David-A> Yes, one script
<daftpun1> it compares dirs first
<daftpun1> mmm nice
<daftpun1> I have to read about bash language first before I start doing something like that
<daftpun1> I just though that this will be simpler than it actually was
<David-A> daftpun1: have you been able to mount camera?
<daftpun1> no I just can access it via gphoto2
<daftpun1> package
<daftpun1> but that's good enough
<David-A> daftpun1: when gphoto2 can access it, can you see it mounted with the "mount" command?
<daftpun1> no
<David-A> daftpun1: ok, how do you access the camera from a script then?
<daftpun1> gphoto2 can detect nicely anything from type of camera, firmware to size of the shoes of the person that was packing it into the box. But I can't mount it
<daftpun1> i just put gphoto2 -P
<daftpun1> and it starts to copy all images to the dir where i am currently in
<David-A> daftpun1: so gphoto2 does what i thought the script was to do. but you wanted it do som more, like delete the pics on the camera?
<daftpun1> mmm there is a command as well for that
<daftpun1> gphoto2 -D and it deletes everything on the camera
<daftpun1> Copying part is working now
<daftpun1> I just want to implement that prompt and deleting part
<daftpun1> and where are variables from read stored?
<David-A> ok, do you feel comfortable with having the pics in only one place, a cheap harddisk, until the next backup?
<thegraduate> suuup
<David-A> daftpun1: also consider the error mode: what if downloading ( -P ) fails but the script goes on and deletes ( -D ), then suddenly the pics are in no places.
<daftpun1> Just for timebeing, I will probably be adding them into an archive and burn it every time it will reach CD size or so
<daftpun1> mmm I was thinking about that
<daftpun1> Thats why I want that prompt thing there that a user will see if something goes wrong and will stop the script before delete command
<David-A> Is "mmm" a confermative answer in your language? Scandinavian?
<daftpun1> No I am actually from slovakia, now living in UK
<David-A> Im sitting just north of stockholm.
<daftpun1> not so far away?
<daftpun1> Are you swedish?
<David-A> yes, ja
<daftpun1> I was actually thinking about moving to sweden, but language barrier would probably be too much of a challange
<daftpun1> My wife is from Latvia, just across the sea
<David-A> daftpun1: nice
<David-A> daftpun1: "lnguage barrier too much of a challange", not for you, only for us :)
<daftpun1> Sweden is not very crowded is it? UK is running out of space
<daftpun1> people everwhere
<daftpun1> I was watching some document from sweden about piratebay.org
<David-A> I was traveling around scotland one week some years ago, not crowded at all.
<daftpun1> Oh yeah, scotland yeah is different
<David-A> A hotel i Edinburgh, one of the nicest I have ever visited. Dont remember the name of my head.
<jarnos> Does Xubuntu have any kind of file seach utility?
<David-A> jarnos: yes, you want command line or graphical interface?
<David-A> jarnos: for graphical interface you can use the same tool as in ubuntu. (beagle in xubuntu 7.10)
<daftpun1> ﻿echo "Want a hello (y/n)?"; read answer; if [ "$answer" = "y" ]; then echo "hello" ;
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A when I write read is it read answer; or read $answer; which one is correct?
<David-A> read answer
<jarnos> David-A: I was talking about GUI staff. I have only used catfish, but it is not included in Xubuntu installation.
<David-A> jarnos: it can be installed via Synaptic. It says "A file search tool that support several different engines" and "Currently find, (s)locate, tracker and beagle are supported as backends."
<David-A> jarnos: tracker is the default in ubuntu 8.04 if i recall correctly.
<David-A> jarnos: in synaptic there is both catfish, tracker and beagle. pick one, or a few.
<jarnos> David-A: Yes I know, but none of them is included in Xubuntu Desktop image.
<David-A> jarnos: no, maybe not.
<David-A> jarnos: catfish and beagle are also installable via the "add/remove" program menu.
<David-A> jarnos: do you have a slow internet?
<jarnos> David-A: no
<jarnos> David-A: But I think a distro like Xubuntu should have good search tool included by default.
<jarnos> David-A: And the tool should be well integrated to desktop so that you could operate by the sets of files you find.
<David-A> jarnos: I am not totally convinced it should. On a low end computer, I have found beagle takes too much resources when i dont want it to.
<jarnos> David-A: Do you mean also when you don't ask it to search anything?
<David-A> jarnos: Yep, at login there is a daemon started. At a certain time each night an indexing process starts. It runs in "nice" so the cpu is not so much of a problem, but the index and the daemon each use several tens of megabytes memory.
<kingair_six> hello, I got a problem here. I'm a linux noob and am trying to get this xubuntu hardy of mine to run my Belkin 7010 PCMCIA card, which is based on a Broadcom Chip and runs the b43 driver from linuxwireless.org . The card is recognized, but the network manager won't find my network, nor will it let me even open network manager as it should from the bar. wifi-radar does not help either. my network is only WEP protected, so that should not b
<CHR> I have another opinion question: Do you think xubuntu makes a good programming station?
<jarnos> CHR: You'll find a lot to fix in it.
<CHR> so would that qualify as a "No, coding would suck on it." ?
<jarnos> CHR: I don't have much experience. I don't see what would come in your way if you use Xubuntu for programming.
<CHR> xubuntu is just speedy and clean, which makes it a good candidate for a productive coding station.... but I don't know enought myself
<jarnos> CHR: What kind of programming you are thinking of?
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A I am just trying that if that you gave me before but i am not having much luck
<daftpun1> getting strange output
<daftpun1> GetPictures: 9: [no=yes]: not found
<daftpun1> GetPictures: 12: [no=no]: not found
<daftpun1> this is when I write no
<David-A> CHR: I dont program very much but emacs, make, cc and scripting work the same as in any unix. Just compiling from source is no problem either.
<kingair_six> if I can make a point about the capabilites of linux as a developement environment: it can only be better than windows^^:) ever had to work with a PHP/HTML editor, FTP and so forth on ONE DESKTOP? I think itsucks pretty bad on windows. Haven't tried it since i switched, but it's gotta be better
<daftpun1> ﻿kingair_six what are you using for ftp on linux?
<kingair_six> aehm, I haven't experienced much with it, but in ubuntu for example you could mount it as a regular file, pretty sweet if you ask me
<kingair_six> i don't know which is better though, using an acutal client or just mounting it
<daftpun1> I would definitely say mounting it
<daftpun1> i am still loking for some ftp client, I used krusader file manager, but that was something horrible
<David-A> daftpun1: what does the script look like? I have just learned about pastebin, do you know it?
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A no what is it?
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A I cant get that if to work still
<David-A> daftpun1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ do your thing and post the url here
<daftpun1> I'm getting strange output and have no idea what is wrong
<daftpun1> aaa so you can share your script with everybody else?
<David-A> daftpun1: ja, a little easier to see what might go wrong
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A any idea what could be wrong with that script
<daftpun1> getting not found message
<David-A> daftpun1: the url?
<daftpun1> i just put echo there
<daftpun1> echo "Would you like to delete Pics?[yes/no]";
<daftpun1> read delete;
<daftpun1> if [$delete="yes"]
<daftpun1> then echo "Yes delete all"
<daftpun1> fi
<daftpun1> if ["$delete"="no"]
<daftpun1> then echo "Please not don't delete"
<daftpun1> fi
<daftpun1> GetPictures: 10: [yes=yes]: not found
<daftpun1> GetPictures: 14: [yes=no]: not found
<daftpun1> last 2 lines is the output
<David-A> daftpun1: you was supposed to click "Paste!" and then copy the url here
<jarnos> daftpun1: do you use firefox? FireFTP add-on?
<daftpun1> aahh ok just a sec
<jarnos> daftpun1: gftp, filezilla
<daftpun1> David-A http://paste.ubuntu.com/11503/
<kingair_six> FireFTP is decent, works fine
<daftpun1> here we are
<kingair_six> my favorite on windows used to be smart ftp
<David-A> daftpun1: I know, no instructions on the page, but easy to grasp after using
<daftpun1> ﻿kingair_six I will try it
<daftpun1> but I was completely disgusted by krusder
<kingair_six> never tried it
<daftpun1> ﻿kingair_six it's file manager for KDE
<daftpun1> it doesn't work very good with Xfce
<kingair_six> i would be so happy if someone could actually include a nice, stable ftp client into Eclipse, so that you can do all your work right away from FTP, that would, imho, solve many issues
<kingair_six> hm, either way, atm i'm on ubuntu, cause my xubuntu refuses to do any wireless;)
<David-A> daftpun1: Aha, missing spaces inside the []. Like if [ "$x" = "x" ]; then
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A any idea what does that output mean?
<daftpun1> oh ok
<David-A> daftpun1: Also, you can use a if-then-else construct
<jarnos> kingair_six: FireFTP does not work with Firefox 3 (yet).
<daftpun1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11504/
<kingair_six> hm, i'm still on 2
<kingair_six> for some reason, firefox on ubuntu also screws with my design, which is why i'm kinda unhappy with it^^ i havent put my brains to solving the issue yet
<David-A> daftpun1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11505/  (you got the space around = too, i see)
<daftpun1> ﻿David-A it's working now
<daftpun1> thanks
<David-A> daftpun1: ";" is not needed at the end of lines, only between commands on the same line.
<David-A> daftpun1: The double "cd" is superflous. The second misses initial / so maybe the first worked.
<jsoftw> Hello. Logging in with an xfce4 session in ubuntu 8.04 from the login screen, fails. It just kinda hangs there, though I can move the mouse. If I start up with a fail safe terminal, then type xfce4-session, it works ok.
<jsoftw> Any ideas why its not working from the GDM login screen?
<CHR> Has anyone tried integrating random security tools like metasploit on xubuntu?
<CHR> Maybe I'm stupid, and you can't, but I was wondering if anyone had done that
<CHR> (and no, I'm not planning on "hacking")
<CHR> or black hat activities, whatever
<jsoftw> *shrug*
<jsoftw> What are these tools, and why would they not work on ubuntu?
<jarnos> daftpun1: what kind of problems you had with Krusader in Xfce or otherwise?
<CHR> hold on, I'll make a partial list
<portokaosol> hey folks, can somebody help me setup my wireless network?
<CHR> actually, I feel like I'm taking away from valid questions, so just nevermind
<daftpun1> ﻿jarnos yeah in Xfce it was very clumsy, it was ignoring file type configs, ftp client was a disgrace
<daftpun1> creating new connection for every file I copied
<daftpun1> It was using KDE file configs
<jsoftw> Anyway, how would I figure out why xfce4-session wont run from GDM, but runs ok if I start it manually
<jsoftw> ?
<portokaosol> it was working fine with Kubuntu, but I switched to Xubuntu using (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop).. I can connect ok using a wired connection, but not wireless
<portokaosol> Any ideas what should I do!?
<jsoftw> pass.
<jarnos> daftpun1: But it is very versatile file manager. I think KDE apps have icon buttons not so intuitive for beginners.
<biabia> 64bit xubuntu is ok with 4gb ram ?
<TheSheep> biabia: it has nothing to do with ram
<TheSheep>  biabia you need a 64bit processor
<killaz> Hi I need some help here with my installation of xubuntu
<killaz> I just finished installing the package xubuntu-desktop
<biabia> yes athlon 64
<killaz> but when I logged in at at the login page (xubuntu theme) I dont see any menu, xubuntu theme etc
<killaz> I only see a pigeon wallpaper
<portokaosol> killaz: you need to pick the session on the log in screen
<portokaosol> before you log in
<TheSheep> killaz: try pressing alt+f2 and typing 'xfce4-panel' in the window that appears
<killaz> portokaosol: ahh that's another problem the fonts in the logging screen are so small
<killaz> so when I clikc on the session button I can't read anything
<kingair_six> is anybody around here well versed in networking issues?
<tuna> kingair_six: somewhat
<portokaosol> killaz: did you switch from another distro, like ubuntu or kubuntu?
<kingair_six> alright, thx, so here's my problem: i cant get my belkin 7010, broadcom chipset, to run with the b43 driver from linuxwireless.org
<kingair_six> i cant get network manager to run, and wifi-radar doesnt recognize any signal., neither do the leds light up, although the card is recognized
<killaz> portokaosol: I first installed the server version... but now I want GUI so I thought XFCE is the right tool (light and fast)
<portokaosol> did you try what TheSheep said?
<killaz> I will
<portokaosol> try and come back if it doesn't work
<portokaosol> maybe I can help you pick the right session button to use
<portokaosol> since I just switched from Kubuntu
<killaz> portokaosol: I will appreciate that... the xfc4-panel works... but I still have that gnome feel as a desktop
<killaz> maybe you can tell me which button to use
<portokaosol> killaz: I think that xfce kinda looks like gnome
<slow-motion> n8
<portokaosol> by the way, on the log in screen
<portokaosol> do you see the Xubuntu logo?
<portokaosol> killaz: ?
<killaz_> portokaosol: sorry WiFi went down..
<killaz_> portokaosol: hope you can tell me which button....
<portokaosol> Killaz, do you see the Xubuntu logo on the log in screen?
<killaz_> yup
<portokaosol> alright, try this
<portokaosol> the right button is for sessions
<killaz_> yup
<portokaosol> the left is languages
<killaz_> yup
<portokaosol> pick the 5th button in the sessions section
<killaz_> the 5th ok.. I will give it a try
<portokaosol> wait
<portokaosol> over here, the 5th button says, "4. Xfce Session"
<portokaosol> just so you know
<killaz_> ok..
<portokaosol> try
<killaz_> strange thing that my font is so messed up.... probably has to do with the server installation
<portokaosol> yeah, I don't know how to help you with that... try searching for "small font log in screen xubuntu" somewhere
<killaz_> portokaosol: Think I have the right one cause it asked me if I want Xfce to be the defaukt session
<portokaosol> yea, that's right
<portokaosol> it should do that
<killaz_> hmmm the whole fonts in xubuntu are too small
<killaz_> so I can't read anything if I dont get a magnifying glass... :-)
<portokaosol> ﻿﻿in meantime I wanted to ask, does anyone here knows if a command exists that will tell the system to rebuild itself? kinda like reinstalling but without the CD ?
<portokaosol> killaz any luck?
<portokaosol> I found this, http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/09/howto-fix-xfce-fonts/
<portokaosol> you might wanna try it
<killaz_> portokaosol: I just tried and resize all the fonts but I will try this also..
<livingdayligh1> hello
<livingdayligh1> how can i add further workspaces?
<killaz_> livingdayligh1: Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Workspace and Margins
<livingdayligh1> killaz_: thx fella... i was confused why i couldn't right-click and do it from properties like in gnome
<killaz_> hehehehe it's all new for me too... just switched to xfce
<livingdayligh1> yea, me too
<killaz_> have to get accostumed to the new style
<livingdayligh1> now that've added a couple more workspaces i'm much happier with it all
<livingdayligh1> only thing i miss from gnome is the time and date which can be configured in gnome to add as many other time zones as  you like
<livingdayligh1> so when you click on the time/date there's a dialog drop-down detailing other time zones and weather conditions
<livingdayligh1> i looked at orage clock but it doesn't quite do it
<killaz_> but that is a new feature in gnome right>
<livingdayligh1> yes, relatively
<livingdayligh1> a really nice new feature too :)
<killaz_> portokaosol: I think I know why my fonts is messed up.. the xorg config is not set ok.... usually the desktop version will setup xorg for correct display
<killaz_>  FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
<killaz_> FontPath “/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi”
<killaz_> I dont have that
<livingdayligh1> how does one add/change backgrounds?
<Olgem> right click on the desktop
<portokaosol> does anyone know how can I add another alphabet on my keyboard? I managed to pick it, but nothing happens
<portokaosol> I am talking about the layouts
#xubuntu 2009-05-04
<carlis> yes, I have installed xubuntu completely and don`t have connection to the wifi
<vidd> did you install from the alt cd or mini iso instead of the live cd like i told you would fix all this?
<Balrog_> vidd: nothing prints even with e2ps
<vidd> Balrog_, you need to restart cups
<carlis> I have installed it fro usb stick
<vidd> carlis, the installer would have had you set up your keyboard during the install
<carlis> I already fixed the keyboard
<carlis> and now I want to fix the connection to internet
<vidd> are you near the desktop?
<carlis> The 2 pcs show me a white x
<carlis> yes
<carlis> I am near the desktop
<vidd> right-click and choose :edit connection"
<carlis> ok
<carlis> and then ?
<vidd> click the wifi tab
<carlis> ok
<Balrog_> vidd: restarted cups and nothing happend after trying to print
<vidd> what is there?
<carlis> nothing
<vidd> Balrog_, then im out of ideas
<carlis> it`s empty
<vidd> carlis, hit "add"
<carlis> ok
<SiDi> Balrog_: evince sucks for printing. Honnestly
<SiDi> last time i tried to print from evince, the images on my pdf were going all black
<Balrog_> SiDi: should I use xpdf? All I want to do is print PDF files
<SiDi> you can try it, yeh
<carlis> vidd ??
<carlis> and then n?
<carlis> vidd and then ?
<SiDi> Balrog_: also a reason why it wouldnt _try_ to print is that its specifically designed for gnome
<SiDi> Balrog_: it might want to contact some gnome daemon in order to launch the print, and that'd explain why it doesn't answer
<SiDi> Balrog_: do you have libgnomecups1.0-1 installed ?
<Balrog_> SiDi: yes.
<SiDi> Run system-config-printer, do you see your printer ?
<Balrog_> I can print from Firefox
<Balrog_> yes, it's there
<anzo> hey all, dealing with a ubuntu issue concerning video display on a dell x200 laptop. Wondering if some one would be willing to help?
 * vidd lost power
<anzo> sorry xubuntu*
<vidd> carlis, you good now with wifi?
<Balrog_> SiDi: any ideas?
<satansaunt> where's the best place for me to find icons?
<SiDi> Balrog_: no :/ probably a missing gnome daemon required by evince
<carlis> u said me to hit in the add button and now what do i do  ??
<Balrog_> any logs to look at?
<SiDi> anzo: what graphic card does ithave ?
<anzo> its an 830MG
<anzo> intel card...
<vidd> carlis, enter your wifi info =\
<SiDi> and also, is it a network, or a regular laptop ?
 * vidd would think that was rather obvious
<SiDi> anzo: what xubuntu version, then ? Xubuntu 9.04 has a recent version of Xorg, and there are no intel drivers for all cards yet.
<SiDi> anzo: i meant a netbook * not a network :P
<SiDi> Balrog_: aybe .xsession-errors
<anzo> i had black screens with 9.04 so i went back to 8.10
<carlis> I have to enter ssid.  how do i get it vidd ??
<anzo> its not a net book its to old its an pentium III at 800mhz
<vidd> carlis, are you really this way?????
<SiDi> anzo the problem is newest distros probably dont ship the driver on the CD anymore
<vidd> you cantr remember something i told you less the 4 hours ago?
<SiDi> anzo: i can't help you on this, though, i really dont know much about intel cards :/
<anzo> ok how do i go about getting driver
<carlis> This is difficult
<carlis> I have to enter the ssid and I don`t know it
<vidd> right-click on you wifi connection in windows, choose "network list" and LOOK AT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<anzo> cause i have configed xorg to keep cursor but i keep getting artifacting and weird charter blocks
<vidd> you had to do all this to get wifi to work in windows
<R1cochet> i just got done w/ upgrade and now wine sub menu has disappeared
<carlis> ok
<vidd> R1cochet, you need to re-install wine maybe?
<R1cochet> well im running utorrent right now
<vidd> R1cochet, i dont use wine so im kinda reaching in the blind here =]
<R1cochet> all good
<R1cochet> thank you
<SiDi> anzo: you'll have to play with xorg.conf apparently :/
<vidd> carlis, you find out what your ssid is yet?
<R1cochet> does 9.04 have a menu editor? o cant find it
<SiDi> R1cochet: it doesnt
<vidd> R1cochet, i cnt find it either
<carlis> yes, I have found it
<vidd> SiDi, YET ANOTHER BASIC FUNCTION DOWN THE DRAIN!!!!
<R1cochet> is there one out there?
<vidd> carlis, so ya good now?
<SiDi> anzo: google translate this page : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=309238
<SiDi> anzo: this is a post from the french forums with people who tried different xorg options for their intel cards.
<carlis> no, I have to write bssid now. what do i have to write there ?
<SiDi> vidd: the menu has been completely rewritten, they didnt have the time for the editor
<SiDi> carlis: bssid is optional, pass on
<J_Litewski> what is the best license to publish a programwith?
<R1cochet> is there a way to get "switch user" back in the log out screen?
<vidd> SiDi, fortunantly, the old hacked menu warks just fine
<SiDi> J_Litewski: depends :) i publish under GPL3, unless i really dont care then public domain
<vidd> R1cochet, you just want EVERYTHING!
<R1cochet> well yea
<zerothis> J_Litewski: Any FSF approved license
<R1cochet> Laughing Out Loud
<J_Litewski> ah
<R1cochet> then is there a way to switch user through terminal
<vidd> J_Litewski, that is not necssesarily tru....
<SiDi> J_Litewski: if you really want freedom you may prefer BSD to LGPL, but thats technical sides :P Also, CECILL is compatible with GPL but better for some specific countries' legislation
<vidd> it all depends on what rights you want to pass along to the "next guy"
<zerothis> actually, public domain lets people do evil things with your code. its a small risk
<carlis> vidd ?
<carlis> what do i do now ??
<vidd> you fill in the info, and save
<vidd> thats it
<vidd> oh...and enjoy using the internet
<carlis> I know but what do i have write in bssid ????
<Balrog_> print preview doesn't work either
<vidd> i distinctly recall you having been told to leave it blank
<carlis> ok
<SiDi> Balrog_: throw evince in a trash ben ;P
<SiDi> good night people
<carlis> what else do i have to write ??
<carlis> I have these field:
<vidd> do you have encryption set up?
<J_Litewski> whats the difference between GPL and LGPL?
<carlis> Mac address
<vidd> leave it
<carlis> ok
<carlis> the ok button is not enable
<vidd> ill ask the question again.....
<vidd> do you have encryption set up on the router?
<carlis> yes
<vidd> what kind of encryption?
<carlis> wait
<carlis> WPA2-Personal
<vidd> ok...go to the security tab
<vidd> fill in the security stuff
<carlis> ok
<vidd> hit apply
<vidd> i swear...these tools are very simple
<vidd> did you set this up in a language other then your native language?
<Balrog_> xpdf won't print either
<carlis> vidd the ok button is not enable
<vidd> carlis, you good now?
<J_Litewski> carlis, is it WPA2-PSK?
<vidd> there shouldnt BE an ok button!
<vidd> J_Litewski, wpa + Personal Shre Key
<J_Litewski> right, i know
<J_Litewski> i run it
<vidd> oh...you asked if he HAD it....not WHAT is it
<vidd> my bad
<carlis> its difficult
<carlis> the ok button is  not enable
<J_Litewski> vidd, np
<vidd> carlis, how difficult can it be to answer the man's question?
<vidd> is it Personal share key or not?
<carlis> I donpt understand
<vidd> J_Litewski, my lappy lost power so i have to ssh into my server to run xchat...and the text is god-aweful to read!
<J_Litewski> is it WPA2 (with a STUN server) or WPA2-PSK (with a password)
<carlis> it´s WPA & WPA2 Personal
<vidd> carlis, your wpa personal ....is it shared key or is it password or is it passphrase?
<vidd> what is your native language....ill google translate everything!
<carlis> It´s has password. I already wrote it
<J_Litewski> so it's WPA2-PSK
<vidd> J_Litewski, i use wap with mac filtering....is there something i dont know about with wpa?
<vidd> *wep
<vidd> carlis, on the wireless tab.....which mode did you choose?
<carlis> ok
<carlis> what do i do now ??
<carlis> Infrastructure
<vidd> so ssid is entered,, and mode = infrastructure....
<anzo> Sidi, sorry about the delay someone needed my comp. The link you set me seems to direct itself towards kubuntu and i am running xubuntu. Does this create config issues? Also they are trying to config much new cards....
<vidd> MTU = auto
<carlis> yes
<ochosi> anzo, SiDi is long gone
<ochosi> anzo, well, ok, not *long*, but a while :)
<anzo> crap-o thanks to
<anzo> tho*
<vidd> carlis, you have 8 or more charcters in your password?
<carlis> wait please
<vidd> your wifi security password of course
<carlis> more thant 8 characters
<vidd> put a check in the box for "show password" so you can make sure the password is correct
<carlis> ok
<carlis> it`s correct
<vidd> is the password correct?
<carlis> yes
<vidd> ok...on to ipv4 settings....
<vidd> is method auto or manual?
<carlis> auto
<vidd> then the apply button should be selectable
<carlis> the ok button is not enable
<carlis> wait
<vidd-> then something is missing
<Mikel> hey guys. I think that I've found a problem. Don't know if it's Xubuntu related or not.
<J_Litewski> it's Apply
<Mikel> let's say that I access "vi lala" from the terminal
<Mikel> I close it with :q , and then I do a stat lala
<J_Litewski> you need the SSID and the password and thats it
<Mikel> mi last access time isn't updated
<Mikel> any ideas?
<carlis> The ok button wasn``t enalbe because I had information in BSID. I delete the info in BSSID the ok button is enable
<vidd-> carlis, did we or did we NOT tell you to LEAVE THAT BLANK
<carlis> sorry
<zerothis> vidd seems to be yelling a lot lately
 * vidd- is 6 kinds of aggitattde
<carlis> vidd ???
<vidd> carlis, welcome back
<vidd> all well and good in the world?
<carlis> no
<carlis> and the i have to choose password for default keyring
<carlis> what do i write there ?
<vidd> you have a choice.....
<vidd> you can leave it blank or you can but whatever you like there
<vidd> *put
<carlis> do i have to write a new password ?
<vidd> carlis, what is your native speaking language?
<carlis> spanish
<vidd> its obviously not english
<vidd> no neccesita esse
<vidd> !spanish | carlis
<ubottu> carlis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carlis> I don`t get connection to internet
<carlis> ok
<zerothis> no #xubuntu-es? that sucks
<carlis> I don`t still get connection vidd
<carlis> what do i do now ?
<vidd> zerothis, no #xubuntu-es, no free disks, no all kinds of other things
<vidd> carlis, va #ubuntu-es por favor
<carlis> I uderstand u vidd
<carlis> I don`t get connection
<vidd> can you understand that you are making me very agittated?
<carlis> I don`t understand why I don`t get connection if I did everything u said me and didn`t work why ??
<knome> carlis, please ask help in #ubuntu-es as we are unable to help you more.
<carlis> I don`t get help in #xubuntu-es
<carlis> vidd what else do i do ?
<vidd> drop the 'x'
<vidd> it is #ubuntu-es
<knome> carlis, also if there is nobody available, you can try searchin the forums or wait to get help later.
<Wunderbar> okay, is there a solution to to stop xubuntu from forgetting to activate my thinkpad volume buttons?
<Wunderbar> what I found via google didn't rectify the problem
<knome> Wunderbar, what do you have to do to get them activated then?
<vidd> Wunderbar, xubuntu 9.04 killed auto-set volume control keys
<carlis> vidd I have this message: Wireless network connection to u2k
<Wunderbar> I have to go to 'sound' then select master
<carlis> y2k
<Wunderbar> and it works
<Wunderbar> are you saying that there is no solution vidd?
<vidd> Wunderbar, does that "fix"your keys? or just adjust the volume?
<carlis> vidd the connectio is connected but don`t show me any page
<Wunderbar> it allows me to adjust the volume
<Wunderbar> using the keys
<Wunderbar> until I have to restart, then I have to do the same thing all over again
<Wunderbar> somewhat of a nuisance
<vidd> you have more functionality then i do
<Wunderbar> :(
<carlis> vidd???
<vidd> we need to find the applet used in 8.10 and get it back
<Wunderbar> what was the reason given for killing the auto set volume keys option?
<vidd> carlis, i told you....im done trying to help you
<vidd> Wunderbar, they want the volume app to be pretty
<Wunderbar> and unusable
<DarkTan> how do i change the back ground color on my menus?
<carlis> vidd the white x is not there
<carlis> what do i do now ?
<vidd> carlis, you ask someone besides me
<knome> DarkTan, you need to tweak your gtk theme
<knome> carlis, which white X?
<DarkTan> wher do i go for that?
<ochosi> Wunderbar, well, there are several workarounds. like using a script for that. or just setting the keys in the keyboard-shortcut-dialog
<Wunderbar> I've tried the keyboard shortcut
<Wunderbar> that definitely doesn't work for me
<knome> DarkTan, i don't suggest doing it if you have little or no experience on it, it's not that trivial
<knome> DarkTan, there is themes with dark menu backgrounds
<DarkTan> I'm using the Xfce-dusk theme, everything is good except for the menus
<DarkTan> light grey back ground with white fonts
<ochosi> Wunderbar, what do you mean? i mean: be a bit more specific than "didn't work for me"
<knome> DarkTan, /usr/share/themes/
<Wunderbar> okay, it works for that session- but I have to do it all  over again when I restart/reboot
<knome> DarkTan, you should find the theme there
<DarkTan> okay
<carlis> when don`t u get connection u have a white x
<carlis> if u have connection don`t u see a white x
<carlis> the pc say me I am connected and don`t show me anypage
<knome> DarkTan, but as i said, it is *not* about just chaging one value. i've been there and it's a relatively big thing.
<carlis> what do i do now vidd ??
<carlis> ok
<carlis> I have an idea
<carlis> how do repair a connection in xubuntu ???
<DarkTan> knome: well, i don't know much about it, but I'm a fairly good reverse engineer
<Wunderbar> does anyone know of an icon set that's "high contrast inverse" but smaller?
<knome> DarkTan, okies. the gtk theming spec is partly also freaky, so expect things that doesn't work as expected :)
<ochosi> Wunderbar, you mean the keyboard shortcuts are getting lost?
<ochosi> Wunderbar, or the mixer-settings?
<knome> carlis, there is no "repair" in (x)ubuntu
<Wunderbar> the keyboard shortcuts for volume
 * vidd is away
<Wunderbar> actually, that's not true- they are there- but they're ignored...
<carlis> what else can i do knome ?
<DarkTan> knome:  it looks a litte like a themexp file, i'll see what i can figure out
<ochosi> Wunderbar, hm, i don't really get it. so you have to go to the shortcut-settings again on every reboot? i mean: are the shortcuts still in the list?
<Wunderbar> yes, they're listed (correctly) but they're ignored
<ochosi> Wunderbar, or to put it differently: how do you re-activate the shortcuts?
<knome> DarkTan, sure. good luck and have fun! :)
<Wunderbar> I re-enter them
<Wunderbar> and magically they work
<DarkTan> thankfull it's not this computer, just in case
<Wunderbar> either in 'sound' or 'keyboard shortcuts'
<carlis> vidd can u continiue help me ?
<ochosi> Wunderbar, in "sound"?
<Wunderbar> "enable sound and associate events"
<Wunderbar> sound settings
<carlis> u said me if I intall completely xubuntu i am going to get connection to internet and I didn`t get connection
<ochosi> Wunderbar, what version of xfce are you using?
<Wunderbar> latest
<ochosi> Wunderbar, or xubuntu, if you like
<ochosi> Wunderbar, so 4.6?
<carlis> vidd ???
<ochosi> Wunderbar, i'm using that too, but i don't even have sound settings :|
<vidd> carlis, check the forums for getting your wifi card to work in ubuntu
<ochosi> Wunderbar, how about other keyboard shortcuts? do they also stop working?
<Wunderbar> nope, I'm using 4.4
<vidd> do a google seaerch fo ryour card
<ochosi> Wunderbar, so that's (by far) not the latest version
<Wunderbar> I realise that
<Wunderbar> I tried creating a shortcut for screenshots
<Wunderbar> but that didn't work either
<carlis> it´s difficukt
<ochosi> Wunderbar, but when i asked you what version you're using you replied "latest"... :) anyways.
<Wunderbar> actually it is 4.6
<Wunderbar> just checked in 'about xfce'
<Wunderbar> anyways, 4.4 was marginally better
<ochosi> Wunderbar, wait a second, i mean the screenshooter-shortcut is set by default
<carlis> is there another person to help me ????
<Wunderbar> mine doesn't work
<ochosi> Wunderbar, so you did an upgrade recently?
<carlis> is there an expert here ?
<Wunderbar> a few days ago
<vidd> carlis, what is your wifi card again?
<DarkTan> hmm...odd...not every menu has the same background color
<ochosi> Wunderbar, just try to reset your shortcuts to default, reboot and re-enter them
<knome> vidd, 22:33  carlis: Realtek Semiconductor  Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g
<ochosi> Wunderbar, or instead of reboot you could also restart your session
<Wunderbar> Ive done both of those
<Wunderbar> I tend not to reboot
<Wunderbar> but sometimes I have to boot into windows
<ochosi> Wunderbar, well the shortcut-system has changed since 4.4 (which was part of the previous xubuntu-version) so it's not extremely unlikely that something was messed up during the upgrade
<ochosi> Wunderbar, even though i've never heard of a problem like yours
<Wunderbar> someone else told me the other day that they had the same problem
<ochosi> Wunderbar, you can either: backup and do a clean install or: file a bug report
<Wunderbar> clean install sounds like the way to go
<Wunderbar> thanks for your help
<carlis> did u find andything vidd ?
<vidd> carlis, yeah....http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/usb-wireless-adapter-install-715516/
<ochosi> Wunderbar, np
<vidd> dmesg|grep rtl8187 gives you what carlis (and thats RTL - just lower-case)
<vidd> ochosi, my linux is a clean install...and my sound keys wont work at all
<anzo> vidd, what distro?
<vidd> xubuntu 9.04
<anzo> did you cofigure the audio
<anzo> configure*
<vidd> they auto-worked with the volume panel app since breezy
<vidd> yeah
<anzo> I only installed it briefly and then removed but i had to specify the device i wanted it to control
<carlis> vidd how do i write vertical line ?
<vidd> it looks like : only longer....
<carlis> I have to write this dmesg|tail
<vidd> on en keyboards, it usually just above the return key
<vidd> possibly on the same key as \
<vidd> you get it?
<vidd> carlis, you good now?
<genii> Alternately, copy and paste
<vidd> genii, the computer he is working on has no internet atm
<genii> Aah, OK
<vidd> and now he's iggin me
<vidd> maybe he's actually reading fosts
<vidd> *posts
<vidd> genii, were you the one that suggeted lfs?
<genii> vidd: No
<genii> Oh, wait. yes
<genii> "LinuxFromScratch"
<vidd> you are evil =]
<vidd> i like it
<genii> vidd: Hehe... I recommend it for people who want to know how linux works and what goes into making a simple distribution. If even only once for educational reasons
<vidd> you know anything about rtl8187 wifi cards?
<genii> Mine seems to work fine under 8.04 until it overheats
<vidd> genii, you have to do anything special?
<carlis> vidd I have to write this command dmesg|tail
<carlis> wait
<genii> vidd: Nope. Under 7.04 and 7.10 I had to do stuff like blacklist some drivers, but not with 8.04
<vidd> carlis, genii says that card should "just work"
<genii> carlis: On keyboard... next key after: TYUIOP{}
<vidd> genii, he has a non-english (es) keyboard layout
<genii> Damn, no idea then
<vidd> me either
<vidd> carlis, the key says "- -" .... only one on top the other...not side by side
<carlis> ok
<vidd> carlis, you get the right key now?
<sl> I am running 9.04.  Using ntlmaps at work to get thru isa proxy, and it works great.  But when I take my laptop home I cannot use apt-get.  I stopped ntlmaps but still it does not work at home.  Do I have to uninstall ntlmaps?
<vidd> sl do you use different connection types at home and at work?
<sl> Yes at work I go wired connection
<sl> Yes at work I go wired connection at home I use wireless
<vidd> then you ***should*** be able to configure wireless to bybass ntlmaps
<sl> Is that easy to do?
<vidd> dunno....googling now
<vidd> well...that seems simple.....
<vidd> you have a wired box @home?
<sl> I have an XP wired box I can use
<vidd> i was thinking more along the lines of a server box....
<sl> oh sorry, no I do not
<vidd> cuzz you can configure that so you still proxy but to there, and it translates out to the world =]
<sl> Maybe I could load one in a virtual box and use it that way?
<sl> virutal box on another pc
<vidd> pft...set up a proxybox on the lappy
<vidd> ya dont neeed much
<sl> I could do that
<vidd> =]
<vidd> it pays to think outside (or in this case,,,inside) the box
<sl> I have only used xubuntu for a month.  When you say server are you talking like a debian server or something else?
<vidd> i mean kernel, and the proxy translation
<vidd> that should be it
<vidd> run it inside a qemu, and you (should be) golden
<sl> Sweet I will start that tonite.  Thank you very much for your time, it was very helpful
<vidd> and with that, i bid all a good nite
<sl> I'll let you know how it works out
<sl> good nite
<vidd> please do
<carlis> vidd I am going to give u Connection information
<carlis> Auto Y2K (default)
<vidd> for what?
<yuka_> i got 'pairing failed' with my earphone.  how do i troubleshoot this?
<carlis> Interface: 802.11 Wifi (wlan0)
<anzo> thats a bt issue
<anzo> yuka, did you enter the right code to syc
<yuka_> anzo: and 'hcitool scan' shows nothing.
<yuka_> anzo: what is my code?
<anzo> they are usually 0000 or 1234
<yuka_> anzo: let me try
<carlis> Driver: rtl8187
<anzo> try and re sync (set device in discovery mode) and then launch search
<vidd> carlis, i dont understand
<carlis> what don`t u understand ?
<vidd> what are you telling me?
<vidd> wlan0 is your wifi connection
<carlis> may be if i give u that info u canknow why my pc doesn`t get connection to internet
<vidd> go into your router.....
<vidd> does your router see your linux box?
<anzo> quick question cause i dont wanna look it up: what package should i download to get flash working in firefox?
<yuka_> anzo: i did 0000 and it found it, but failed again at the pairing.
<carlis> ip address: 192.168.1.5
<vidd> anzo, flashplugin-nonfree
<anzo> ok what are the headphones?
<yuka_> anzo: it also failes when i check the 'automatic pin selection' checkbox.
<carlis> Broadcast Address: 192.168.1.255
<anzo> No you dont want that it need the verify to make sure the device is what u want to connect to
<yuka_> anzo: it's earphones for my mobile phone that i want to use for my laptop music.
<anzo> thanks vidd
<yuka_> anzo: (instead of the phone)
<carlis> subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
<carlis> Default route: 192.168.1.1
<carlis> Primary DNS: 192.168.1.1
<yuka_> anzo: is there a log file i can read to try figure it out?
<carlis> is useful that info vidd ?
<vidd> can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<anzo> I am not sure about that, I am sure there is. But a fail to pair means that it isnt the right code or you didnt accept it on the device
<carlis> wait
<yuka_> anzo: i think it's ok now.
<yuka_> anzo: i kept clicking on the device's pair button for longer.
<carlis> Destination Host Unreachable
<anzo> yah, here is how it works.... you need to set the device in to pair mode by either holding or click the buttons on it
<anzo> then you need to search for it and when found choose pair
<vidd> carlis, what IP address does your windows box have?
<anzo> when it asks for code to join its going to be 1234 or 0000
<anzo> i even had my jawbone require i answer the device like i had a call coming in before it would work
<yuka_> anzo: now all audio will be send to my earphone?
<carlis> 192.168.14
<anzo> yes, however it might give you issues depending on the device when switching from use with computer to phone
<vidd> can your windows box ping 192.168.1.1?
<carlis> wait
<anzo> understand yuka_ ?
<carlis> yes, gets answer
<vidd> can it ping 192.168.1.5?
<carlis> in windows ?
<vidd> yes...can windows ping your linux box
<vidd> carlis, i have to leave to pick someone up from work
<carlis> i receive answer
<vidd> ok....
<yuka_> anzo: yes. now i can't find the volume control on my panel...i just upgraded to 9.04
<vidd> let me pick my buddy up...ill be back
<carlis> ok vidd
<yuka_> anzo: found it. i opened totem but i only hear the lapop speakers..nothing from the earphone.
<anzo> tell it the devices you want it to use
<yuka_> anzo: totem? opk
<yuka_> anzo: ok
<anzo> no, the os...
<anzo> when you click the speaker it tells you what options you want it to control....
<yuka_> i don't see the speaker icon on my panel so i added mixer add-in.
<yuka_> when i cick on it i see dropdown that let's me choose my sound card.
<anzo> Dude, i messed with it for like 10 min, i do know when i did the drop down tho that it gave me tons of options to control from the sound card
<carlis> vidd did u get back ?
<anzo> yuka_ get anywhere?
<carlis> vidd r u here ??
<yuka_> anzo: came back from lunch
<anzo> you did? or are you asking?
<yuka_> anzo: just ate. maybe i should find a way to bring back the original volume control on my panel?
<anzo> I am not completely understanding what the problem is... its not pushing the audio through the bt cause your havent told xubuntu to use the bt as an audio device
<yuka_> anzo: (-: and how do i do that?
<anzo> there should be an option on the audio controller
<yuka_> is it 'mixer' add-in or is it somewhere on the settings?
<yuka_> anzo: i just don't see anything on my bottom panel.
<anzo> it might be under options in audio settings
<yuka_> anzo: maybe it's a bug with xubuntu, i don't know.
<yuka_> anzo: ok, looking into it.
<anzo> i am still using 8.10 so i dont know how to step you through it
<yuka_> anzo: sure. this issue happend before i upgraded.
<anzo> i dont understand
<anzo> you upgraded because the bt wasnt working as audio out
<carlis> How do i fix this: Destination Host Unreachable
<carlis> who can help me ?
<yuka_> anzo: where is the audio settings?
<anzo> hold on
<carlis> ok
<anzo> here check this out yuka_ http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=67064
<yuka_> anzo: i'll check it put. thanks
<anzo> that provides a link to all the bt setup stuff for ubuntu
<n2diy> carlis: what is your setup?
<carlis> auto
 * vidd is back
<carlis> vidd the message is: destination host unreachable
<vidd> so destination unreachable from windows to linux?
<carlis> from linux
<vidd> but windows CAN ping linux?
<carlis> wait
<carlis> yes
<vidd> ok...reboot linux
<vidd> while linux is OFF try to ping it
<vidd> if you can still ping, then the two machines are not connecting to the same router
<carlis> how do i do linux off ?
<vidd> are you serious?
<carlis> I am new in linux
<vidd> are you new to computers too?
<vidd> applications->log out->turn off
<carlis> ok
<carlis> how do i do ping witth linux off ?
<carlis> the pc shut down
<carlis> do i turn on the pc again ?
<vidd> the same way you pinged linux from windows while linux was on
<carlis> ok
<vidd> so with linux off can windows still ping 192.168.1.5?
<carlis> I already understood
<vidd> and?
<carlis> ait
<carlis> wait
<carlis> It´s the same issue
<carlis> Linux is off and i get the same issue
<vidd> if linux is off....how do you know you still have the issue?????
<vidd> can windows ping 192.168.1.5?
<carlis> I ping 192.168.1.5 in windows and it´s the same issue
<vidd> ok...so windows can no longer ping 192,168.1.5
<vidd> good....turn linux on
<carlis> ok
<carlis> and then vidd ?
<Sinister> anyone know if you can remove all track numbers all at one time in banshee
<vidd> run ifconfig in linux
<carlis> ok
<vidd> what is the ip address?
<carlis> inet address ?
<vidd> yes
<carlis> 192.168.1.5
<vidd> ok...can windows ping 192.168.1.5 now?
<carlis> windows can`t
<vidd> can linux ping 192.168.1.1?
<carlis> no
<vidd> then im at a loss
<carlis> Destination Host Unreachable
<vidd> it makes no sence that windows could ping b4 but cannot now
<carlis> don`t u know how to fix this issue ?
<carlis> the issue is with Destination Host Unreachable
<vidd> not without laying hands on the equiptment
<vidd> did you specify your ip address, or is it set for dhcp?
<carlis> dhcp
<vidd> if its set for dhcp, then you should not get an IP if you cannot reach the host
<carlis> is there not more to do ?
<vidd> not that i can do.....
<carlis> vidd ?
<vidd> i suggest you hit the forums and google
<vidd> has this wifi card worked on you windows machine?
<carlis> yes, with windows works
<vidd> my only suggestion is to look on forums and google for more help
<vidd> that card is supposed to work right out of the box
<carlis> ok
<carlis> Thank you very much for trying to help me Vidd
 * vidd is going to bed
<vidd> good nite all
<carlis> I appreciate it
<carlis> Bye vidd
<yuka_> after upgrading i can't see wireless networks. iwconfig doesn't show ath0 interface anymore. any ideas?
<anzo> yuka_ u still there?
<yuka_> anzo: yes. now i have issue with my network interface.
<anzo> yah i read that
<anzo> i am trying to remember what i had to do when i had issues with my wireless. What is your wireless card?
<yuka_> anzo: can i get this by running lspci?
<anzo> Yah
<yuka_> anzo: i think it's realtek. it worked before...
<anzo> realtek, that would be an odd wireless card... what type of computer is it?
<yuka_> iwconfig doesn't show ath0 interface anymore. any ideas?
<yuka_> sorry, wrong channel..didn't mean to ask again.
<anzo> give me a sec yuka
<anzo> YUKA whats your computer model
<yuka_> anzo: 1 minute..
<yuka_> anzo: http://pastebin.com/m5810636e   this is the output of lspci -nn
<minazo> Anyone ever try disabling their Touchpad on their laptop. Looks like synclient and/or syndaemon will do it but haven't found the right resource yet. I just won't if off. I never use it...it's annoying IMO.
<minazo> The right resource on how to disable it, that is.
<anzo> ok Yuka your wireless is Atheros Communications
<anzo> the realtek is your hardwire
<yuka_> anzo: ok.
<yuka_> anzo: so how do i enable ath0 again?
<anzo> you probably need to purge and reinstall
<anzo> unless you just disabled it
<yuka_> anzo: what do u mean by 'it'?
<anzo> it is the wireless
<anzo> wait, is your eithernet connection working or is your wireless working?
<anzo> also what did you update? to 9.04?
<yuka_> anzo: wireless is not working. not sure about wired. 9.04
<anzo> how are you on the internt? most of the time wireless doesnt work out of the box but wired does
<yuka_> anzo: on another machine
<anzo> ok let me find a link
<anzo> Hey Yuka_ here is a link that should help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847&highlight=AR2413+install
<anzo> I have to packup and head out might be on later, we will see.
<yuka_> anzo: thanks, i'll follow this guide.
<anzo> also here is one specifically on your card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026972&highlight=AR2413+install
<anzo> good luck night all
<yuka_> anzo: night
<R1cochet> just upgraded how can i be sure im using xine backend for totem and not gstreamer?
<yuka_> 'lshw -c network' shows me network:0 DISABLED. any idea how to enable my wireless interface?
<yuka_> 'sudo ifconfig wla0 up' enabled my wireless interface. but 'iwlist wlan0 scanning' shows 'no scan results'.
<BSE> mornin' everyone :)
<BSE> may I have a question? is anyone using "governor" icon in the task panel?
<BSE> or is it bugged in 9.04
<BSE> I was using it in intrepid, but after upgrade it vanished and more important - it doesnt display :)
<david_> Hi, I'm running the unsupported 7.04 version of xubuntu, now I want to update to 9.04, can someone help with this as I can't use the update-manager?
<david_> I'm already running a clean version of 7.04 so I don't need to backup, the case is however I'm out of cd's so I want to do it without a bootable cd
<david_> is this possible?
<BSE> david_: may I ask you why you dont have update-manager?
<BSE> david_: this is not working? [you probably have to 7.04->7.10->8.04->8.10->9.04
<david_> I do have but I can't update from this version anymore it appears, it gives a whole list with 404 not found
<BSE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574796
<BSE> ah... well, I am noob, so probably someone more experienced will have to answer you with this
<_Pete_> I guess easiest would be to buy new CD updating that release chain most probably has some issues
<david_> it doesn't even says "a new distribution is available"
<SiDi> huh ?
<david_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<david_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<david_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<david_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<david_> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/universe/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<SiDi> david_: quit the spam
<david_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<BSE> we have the idea david_
<SiDi> and try to use versions that are still maintained
<david_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<david_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<SiDi> david_: STOP
<david_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<CloseYetFar> lol he cant, he pasted the whole thing
<david_> sorry
 * SiDi throws thunders at david_ !
<david_> i'm not doing anything
<SiDi> Alright, feisty isn't supported anymore afaik
<SiDi> You should have upgraded to hardy (at least) already
<david_> would it be possible to boot from a flash drive?
<SiDi> What's the issue actually ?
<BSE> david_: http://www.jonlee.ca/installing-xubuntu-without-a-cd-drive-the-weekend-project-continued/
<BSE> SiDi: he has 7.04 installed and no CD and want to upgrade
<SiDi> And he cant do a dist-upgrade ?
<SiDi> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<david_> thanks
<SiDi> oh no, 7.10 is stopped too
<SiDi> :/
<BSE> SiDi: that was probably the spam :D
<SiDi> BSE: 7.10 is gutsy :p
<CloseYetFar> he just needs to update his sources.list file and run apt-get dist-upgrade
<SiDi> Nah, you'll either have to find the _old_ alternate CDs and then upgrade from them
<SiDi> CloseYetFar: that'll completely break his distro
<CloseYetFar> thats how you do it on Debian
<BSE> SiDi: ah, I understand now - yea I know its gutsy, I just dont realised it dont look to feisty when dist updating :)
<SiDi> CloseYetFar: we have migration scripts
<SiDi> that would forget the 7.04->7.10 one
<SiDi> i really wouldn't do this to one of my distros:p
<CloseYetFar> well you have to go one step at a time
<CloseYetFar> not from 7.04 to 9.04 lol
<SiDi> the problem is the repos for 7.04 and 7.10 are closed
<CloseYetFar> yea thats gonna be a issue
<CloseYetFar> wait isnt 7.10 LTS
<BSE> no 8.04 is
<CloseYetFar> yea
<SiDi> come on
<SiDi> i tried 7.10 and it really failed here :)
<SiDi> apart from pa, 8.04 was perfect
<CloseYetFar> I alwasy go for the LTS so I dont have to update right away
<BSE> guy is stuck on only version which cannot be upgraded :D
<BSE> probably
<CloseYetFar> Ubuntu moves so fast with version
<BSE> as 6.10 [and now I talk without knowledge] should be LTS and have scripts to 8.04 :D
<BSE> and 7.10 should have direct -> 8.04 as well :D
<SiDi> BSE: it does :D
<SiDi> but 6.06 just stopped
<SiDi> afaik there are only 8.04/8.10/9.04 left now
<SiDi> 6.06 is only for servers now
<BSE> edgy is 6.06?
<BSE> ah, ok, i just googled i
<BSE> t
<BSE> ah.. now I am little but confused.. will be karmic LTS?
<BSE> *bit
<SiDi> No
<SiDi> 10.04 is the next planned LTS afaik
<BSE> ah, I thought that LTS are once per 18 month
<BSE> well, and another question, do any of you have experience with xubuntu on old computer? :) I am thinking about installing it on  year old acer [1GHz, 256MB Ram, 20GB disk], .maybe the disk is biggest issue, isnt't it?
<BSE> 7 year old Acer
<BSE> my fingers are lazy today o.O
<Slonkie> 20gb should be enough
<martink> hi. I would have one question in order to make xubuntu just completely perfect for me: the volume-shortcuts dont work. (they did in (k)ubuntu though). Does anyone maybe have experience with it?
<martink> in "keyboard"->"application shortcuts" I do "add" but it doesnt let me add a shortcut. only enter "aumix -v+10"
<SiDi> martink: enter the text, then press ok
<SiDi> then chose the shortcut
<martink> yes!!!!!!!
<martink> thank you very much. Dont know if I would have found that :)
<Slonkie> haha lol
<martink> haha
<BSE> tbh, I miss option tu MUTE and then to UNMUTE :(
<martink> yes I dont have "unmute" neither, but I'm more than happy with that now!!!
<BSE> maybe it is somehow possible with aumix, but I didn't find it
<Slonkie> you do have mute, right BSE ?
<BSE> Slonkie: yea, I have mute, but it simply sets volume to zero
<Slonkie> yes
<Slonkie> you chould make unmute to volume 10 ;P
<BSE> I was used to be able to return original volume after second "mute" :)
<BSE> I am using different volumes often :)
<Slonkie> yea i see
<BSE> ok, see ya later
<Slonkie> bye
<martink> thanks again for your help, bye for now!
<FSX> Hey, Xfce doesn't remember my settings. Each time I have the same settings as before I upgraded to Xfce 4.6.
<ablomen> FSX, you can try to remove everything in ~/.cache/sessions
<FSX> ablomen, Thanks I'll try that.
<doughed2003> good morning
<doughed2003> could use some help in changing boot menu list to get my usb into it
<Executioner> http://3x3cut10n3r.mybrute.com/ <-- have fun & good luck
<ruadh> Hi all
<BSE> btw guys, what text editor do you use for coding? vim? :)
<BSE> or specialised IDE?
<Slonkie> mousepad
<BSE> may it be html, C++ or python..
<Slonkie> whatever i need coded
<BSE> I would use it, but is has no syntax highlight... or has it?
<Slonkie> Don't think so. i don't use the highlights
 * ablomen uses gedit
<niabsirc> kate is nice
<ablomen> it has syntax higlighting and tonns of plugins (like snipets, inline terminals etc) which make it pretty good
<SiDi> gedit too T_T
<BSE> ablomen: hmm, nice :) it it precisely what I seek :)
<SiDi> BSE: its a Qt package !
<BSE> I was used to PSPad on Windows, and I missed something like that
<BSE> SiDi: huh?
<SiDi> Kate is a KDE app
<SiDi> you'll have to install Qt
<SiDi> Try Gedit / GVim / Emacs !
<carlis> sidi I don`t receive anwser of them
<SiDi> carlis: there is *nothing* i can do for that
<carlis> The exact error message is: Sorry the program "ubiquity" closed unexpectedly
<ablomen> SiDi, i said gedit...
<SiDi> ablomen: apologizes, someone wrote kate just above :P sorry
<carlis> I could install xubuntu in my house
<ablomen> lol ah np
<carlis> and in my office i receive the ubiquity error
<carlis> I can`t get help here
<carlis> :(
<histo> ?
<charlie-tca> histo, did you need help?
<histo> nope
<histo> I'm idle like always waiting to help others
<sevay> salut
<sevay> Quelqu'un parles francais N
<sevay> ?
<charlie-tca> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<SiDi> sevay: pm moi
<SiDi> sinon #ubuntu-fr :)
<charlie-tca> !fr
<SiDi> charlie-tca: you hurt my feelings ~ :)
<charlie-tca> why?
<SiDi> i was telling him to message me or try  #u-fr !
<charlie-tca> Isn't that what I said?
<SiDi> aw
<SiDi> i thought you rewrote it for me =P
<SiDi> but he dc'd when you wrote it first time
<SiDi> w/e :P
<charlie-tca> Yeah, and now the 'bot is broken again
<SiDi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<charlie-tca> You speak english, he didn't seem too
<SiDi> It's because it doesn't want to repeat the same things
<SiDi> !es
<SiDi> see ? :P
<charlie-tca> What did they set the repeat at now?
<SiDi> Don't know
<SiDi> Running out of battery, going back home :)
<J_Litewski> does launchpad have a SVN for a project?
<charlie-tca> Ask on #launchpad ?
<georgG> hmm, my volume seems to be muted on boot, any way of fixing that?
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> sorry
<charlie-tca> no problem
<corymac> i go to run the up date manager, i do not have enough room to install updates... how can i resize the partition Xubuntu is installed on?
<charlie-tca> Use the desktop/live cd to run gparted
<charlie-tca> You can not resize a partition you are currently in
<corymac> some how i have to free up 4510k for updates...
<charlie-tca> As long as you have disk space, you can do that by running the desktop cd.
<charlie-tca> You should make sure you have a backup, just in case
 * genii hands charlie-tca some more coffee
 * Pres-Gas takes coffee from charlie-tca's sleeping hand and stalks off to drink
 * SiDi throws kittens at Pres-Gas.
<Pres-Gas> AAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHH!
 * SiDi goes grab his kitten launcher v 3.01-unstable and aims at Pres-Gas !
<_Pete_> m-m-m-m-onster kill :)
 * Pres-Gas starts sneezing uncontrollably...looks for lung brush
<Pres-Gas> too late
 * Pres-Gas head asplodes
<SiDi> Aw
<darkham> hey people, what do you think about the newest 9.04?
<SiDi> Do you have a furious kitten allergy Pres-Gas ?
<darkham> maybe ideal , in complete installation, for eeepc?
<SiDi> darkham: it lacks kittens, but apart from that its really the wonderfulest distro i've ever used :)
<Pres-Gas> SiDi, unfortunately, yeah....
<SiDi> darkham: i'd honnestly use the ubuntu netbook remix cd, and then install xubuntu-desktop from there
<SiDi> because they have more drivers on their livec d:p
<darkham> yes, i think to create a pendrive for install xubuntu
<darkham> what's performaces?
<Pres-Gas> I love sshfs
<genii> Many people do :)
<Besogon> How can I mount Canon camera through USB. I see my device when type lsusb. But I dont know what I have to do
<Besogon> In gnome it mounted fine
<Besogon> ?
<charlie-tca> What about sudo mount /dev/device?
<Besogon> How can I know what is should device I need to use?
<Besogon> How can I know what device should I use?
<Besogon> ?
<zoredache> disconnect the device, and then reconnect it.  once it is reconnected drop to a terminal and run dmesg
<Besogon> I will try
<zoredache> the last few lines should give you an idea about if the device was detected and what device names it is using
<Besogon> Bus 001 Device 010: ID 04a9:3126 Canon, Inc.
<Besogon> it was lsusb command
<Besogon> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Besogon> dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/164310/
<cougarten> how to disable/hide a desktopicon (floppy drive) or disable the floppy drive?
<Besogon> What would YOU say to that? It seems that it cant find my device. Becouse last strings are like: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10
<cougarten> and why is the desktop a bit glitchy sometimes? is that xubuntu or my old hardware?
<Besogon> cougarten, No way. You can remove only all desktopicon to removable devaces.
<Besogon> zoredache, ?
<cougarten> and disableing that stupid floppy drive?
<zoredache> zoredache: it may be that your camera needs some extra drive or software to actually connect.  It doesn't appear like it is going to show up as a disk device
<Besogon> cougarten, yes you are. And you will disable ALL usb devices when you stick it in
<cougarten> okey
<zoredache> personally, I use a memory card reader.  I find that it is usually faster and works a lot better most of the time
<cougarten> than I'll keep that icon
<Besogon> zoredache, some times ago my camera connected fine. I will try to use it in GNOME again. I have old computer and havent USB2 ))))
<Besogon> cougarten, do as you like
<Besogon> chanell #ubuntu-ru has banned my yesterday to next week. ha ha ha... It was my first ban )))
<Besogon> by
<Besogon> all
<crazygir> oftentimes, after using my cdrom (reading/burning, etc), I then won't be able to open it back up.. or if I can (to remove the disc) I won't be able to open it again.. I've tried eject, eject through sudo, and eject as root (su)
<crazygir> any suggestions?
<zoredache> crazygir: silly, question, are you sure that the cd isn't mounted?
<Relam_> hi installed xubuntu on ppc, when i now boot i got error messages all the time: buffer i/o error on device hda8
<Relam_> powerbook g4
<Relam_> now it boots :-)
<Relam_> after 10 minutes of buggin me _)
<charlie-tca> crazygir: When mine does that, I am usually able to right-click the cd icon on the desktop and eject from that
<charlie-tca> Also, sometimes, exo-eject works
<crazygir> zoredache: yes
<crazygir> there isn't any disc in the drive
<crazygir> I'm usually able to do that the first time
<charlie-tca> crazygir: look like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/217900
<charlie-tca> bug 217900
<Relam_> i ve booted into xubuntu... mouse oer highlights buttons, but nothing happens
<xubuntoo> hi everyone
<xubuntoo> anyone having trouble saving their display settings after restart
<cody-somerville> Not me
<charlie-tca> Doesn't seem like it
<SiDi> hello i need help
<SiDi> my internet is slow
<SiDi> i think its because of windows update T_T
<charlie-tca> try ##windows
<SiDi> :)
<charlie-tca> I also heard Microsoft has help available?
<SiDi> charlie-tca: i'll upload you a screenshot to show you my windows updater taking all the bandwidth :]
<SiDi> (ive been at 251Byte/sec for a few secs)
<charlie-tca> ooops, that is, Microsoft needs help, I think.
<SiDi> Yes
<SiDi> They do :)
<charlie-tca> This one is easy. Just quit using Microsoft software!
<SiDi> it was preinstalled on my os !
<charlie-tca> Change where you buy, too, then?
<SiDi> Damn, even my upload bandwidth is down
<SiDi> They didn't want to sell me a clean machine (well they wanted, for 300 € more, the hardware wasnt worth 400€ on that machine/)
<charlie-tca> I don't think I have bought any systems with windows installed. OTOH, I built all of mine
<SiDi> I can't build laptops :)
<SiDi> but my desktop has been built indeed, without os !
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I think I have to get a netbook. Probably an ASUS, too
<SiDi> Samsung's are cool
<SiDi> get one with ubuntu netbook remix anyways ^^
<charlie-tca> I know, but we an Asus to test with
<charlie-tca> s/we an/we need an
<SiDi> http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/626/capturel.png
<SiDi> windows update :(
<charlie-tca> I don't think I would bother with it, personally.
<SiDi> there's something i actually hate about update-manager
<SiDi> downloading file 39/40
<SiDi> and a second later, file 41/80
<SiDi> T_T
 * SiDi almost finished downloading the packages list off the repo :X
<SiDi> See why i didnt dist-upgrade my other PC yet ? :)
<Pres-Gas> Look, you wanna talk about inefficient...try RHEL/Fedora/CentOS.  Yum is SO close to apt-get, but rpm just kills my soul
<zoredache> using rpm directly would be like using dpkg directly to install packages...
<zoredache> neither tools are really fit for direct human consumption... :p
<charlie-tca> Adobe is looking for testers with 64-bit systems. Seems they are trying to get out some Linux only software for now.
<charlie-tca> http://dthomasdigital.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/adobe-releases-64-bit-version-of-air-linux-only/
<dahaic> charlie-tca: I am afraid it will be like flash plugin :( still not really on par with windows
<charlie-tca> But windows is not even getting it yet!
<charlie-tca> They also have 64-bit flash for Linux only!
<dahaic> because 64bit windows are minority, with real margin, so they are using as as guinea pigs [which I dont mind]
<charlie-tca> doesn't that kind of leave windows users out?
<SiDi> cause windows sucks too much for 64b apps =)
<dahaic> I really look forward to one day, that it will be really no difference between flash on win and linux, and I think it will come, but it is long way :)
<SiDi> Wonderful
<SiDi> today's update killed my sound
<cody-somerville> Which update?
<J_Litewski> I got a semi decent GUI going my Python program =)
<dahaic> SiDi: which update killed the sound?
<SiDi> dahaic: the latest one
<SiDi> there were cups packages, udev, libwft (or something similar), and bluetooth
<SiDi> maybe it was bluez-alsa
<dahaic> SiDi: you are using developer updates?
<SiDi> i rebooted and it was back
<J_Litewski> what is the best GUI specification?
<martink> hi. I have a general linux-question, i'm still rather new to it: how do you deinstall application that aren't part of packet-sources?
<martink> in this example: maple or matlab
<J_Litewski> markink, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get remove [application]
<SiDi> martink: they're all parts of a package :)
<martink> well. i dont want to deinstall it now, but my synaptic does not find my maple or matlab
<martink> could this be, because I installed it into my home?
<martink> deinstalling Matlab with sudo apt-get remove matlab doesn't work.
<martink> I know I should have installed it properly, but I did install it into my home dir.
<martink> any idea on how I could deinstall it?
<zoredache> how did you install it?  Usually you need to do the reverse of whatever you did to install
<martink> I started an installer on the disc
<zoredache> check on the disk and see if there is an unintall script
<zoredache> or look in the matlab directory on your system perhaps under something like bin and see if there is a script or file named uninstall
<martink> thanks. I would have been too lazy to check the disk. Fould a hint in a documentary there
<martink> and it seems to be gone. good.
<martink> rm -rf matlabroot
<martink> while matlabroot is the path to the directory I installed it to.
#xubuntu 2009-05-05
<spasticteapot> Does anyone else here have problems with Rhythmbox? Mine refuses to play any songs, similar to when I have no soundcard selected.
<knome> spasticteapot, does it try to use pulseaudio?
<spasticteapot> Dunno.
<spasticteapot> It stopped working a few days after I updated to Jaunty.
<spasticteapot> I get this error message, for what it's worth: (rhythmbox:13827): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Unable to grab media player keys: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name
<spasticteapot> So, nobody knows what's up with my audio?
<spasticteapot> :(
<cody-somerville> spasticteapot, Do you get sound from anything else?
<spasticteapot> Everything else.
<spasticteapot> VLC, movie player....
<cody-somerville> spasticteapot, Do you have the appropriate codecs installed?
<cody-somerville> ie. Can you play the music you're trying to place with another gstreamer based player?
<spasticteapot> cody-somerville: Possibly not. Which is odd, considering that it worked up until the last round of updates.
<spasticteapot> FLAC isn't closed-source, so I can't see how that would cause an issue.
<cody-somerville> spasticteapot, and what were updates are you referring to?
<cody-somerville> errr
<spasticteapot> The ones Ubuntu automatically recommended?
<cody-somerville> spasticteapot, What updates did you get recently?
<cody-somerville> Thats not helpful
<spasticteapot> I usually leave the machine on or in sleep mode. There's been dozens.
<spasticteapot> At least, since the last time I rebooted.
<spasticteapot> Do you know where I can find a log of all updates I've downloaded?
<cody-somerville>  /var/log/apt/term.log might have useful info
<zoredache> ls
<cody-somerville> and /var/log/dpkg.log
<spasticteapot> The only thing that looks remotely relevant is bluez-gstreamer.
<spasticteapot> Also, bluez-alsa.
<spasticteapot> Though I'd presume ALSA is working properly since everything else plays.
<cody-somerville> so maybe this has nothing to do with updates?
<spasticteapot> It only started after I rebooted, and I've heard of other media players ceasing to function under Jaunty.
<frenzy42> i'm getting this error when i plug in my USB drive "The enclosing drive for the volume is locked."
<J_Litewski> HA!
<J_Litewski> i just loaded an HTML document into my python program :D
<J_Litewski> and it works!
<J_Litewski> i need to refine it to show images, but it works
<J_Litewski> JPohlmann, do you use PyQT?
<CppIsWeird> how is it that i cant seem to print on 4x6image paper? I've played with a number of programs that come on xubuntu by default but i just cant seem to get any of them to print out to the full size of the photo paper, i keep getting these little one inch by one inch (roughly) icon sized prints on the photo paper.
<wobbiebobbie> is there a good totural for net working xubuntu 8.04 with ubuntu 8.04
<iliketofrolic666> is ntfs support built into xubuntu?
<Amador> hi !! i need help with xubuntu version 9.04
<Amador> i just installed it over ubuntu but now that im runnin it i get this message when i try to update!!
<J_Litewski1> ok\
<Amador> No se ha podido inicializar la información de los paquetes
<Amador> Ha ocurrido un problema imposible de corregir cuando se inicializaba la información de los paquetes.
<Amador> Por favor, informe de ésto como un fallo en el paquete «update-manager» e incluya el siguiente mensaje de error:
<Amador> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages, E:No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.'
<Amador> any1 please!!
<J_Litewski1> Amador, can you turn that into english
<J_Litewski1> my spanish is a bit rusty :)
<Amador> ok
<mikubuntu> is anybody familiar with package ubuntu-restricted-extras and how to install?
<J_Litewski1> Mikubuntu, are you on ubuntu or xubuntu?
<Amador> A problem impossible to solve have occured when the information packages  started. Please, inform this as a faill of the package update-manager and include this message error:
<Amador> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages,
<mikubuntu> this machine ubuntu
<mikubuntu> but i have xubuntu and fluxbuntu machines too
<J_Litewski> well, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" without the qoutes
<Amador> E: it was impossible to analize or open the list of packages or the status file.
<mikubuntu> J_Litewski: i did, but got 'invalid operation'
<J_Litewski> huh
<J_Litewski> mikubuntu, try going into synaptic package manager
<Amador> what about my problem!!1
<J_Litewski> amador, i'm thinking
<Amador> lol ok!
<mikubuntu> J_Litewski: ok, seemed to install thru synaptic , but i won't have synaptic on fluxbuntu , maybe apt-get will work?
<mikubuntu> lemme see if my media will play now
<J_Litewski> maybe, does flux use .deb or .rpm?
<J_Litewski> Amador, i'm sorry, but i didn't find anything about it
<J_Litewski> can you ask sometime tomorrow, earily?
<Amador> ok , i think i will re install it!! thanx anyways
<J_Litewski> np
<Mood> my update manager has been running for about 45 minutes for only 5.6 MB downloads... is this normal?
<Mood> in top, i can see update-manager running, but it's not the top process (in terms of CPU)
<zoredache_> Mood: if you where (un)lucky enough to get a slow mirror, they yes, maybe
<Mood> zoredache: one troubling thing is that i noticed there were two update managers. i closed one but initiated another -- could this possibly cause instability issues?
<zoredache> I guess that is possible.  I would tempted to close both, wait a couple minutes for the cached dns entry to expire and try again
<Mood> would it be safe to kill update-manager? i'm paranoid that it's going to screw with the database of updates
<Mood> fyi- my download mirror is standard for US, i.e. deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<Mood> i strongly suspect my download manager is fu*kt
<Mood> i didn't even do anything extraordinary -- just clicked the update-manager on my task pane, clicked install updates, and waited. but now it's roughly been an hour, with no change to system status or notification
<KoshB5> xserve crashes
<KoshB5> would that cause the no internet problem?
<R1cochet> y is it that since ive upgraded everything seems to run slow?
<SiDi> my xubuntu vm install is stuck at 82 % : analysing mirrors :|
<demon_> is any body here
<demon_> i neeed help
<SiDi> ask your question
<demon_> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-2.png
<demon_> this is my question WHY
<demon_> every time i boot my xubuntu
<demon_> SiDi, can you help me with this
<SiDi> What version of Xubuntu do you have, and what graphics card ?
<SiDi> What version of Xubuntu do you have, and what graphics card ?
<demon_> 9.04
<demon_> nvidia fx5200
<SiDi> alright
<SiDi> Go to Apps -> system ->drivers of peripherals
<SiDi> In this window, do you have any driver listed ? Normally, Nvidia v96. Are they activated ? If no, please activate them.
<demon_> noooooo
<demon_> i use 173
<SiDi> Did you install them via this window, or manually ?
<demon_> this
<demon_> but
<demon_> harware drivers
<shashwat_> is xubuntu really fast
<FSX> Hey, what would happen if I remove the complete xfce config fro my home dir?
<ablomen> FSX, it would be re-generated to defaults on your next login
<ablomen> but i wouldnt do it while logged in to xfce and i would rename the folder and not delete it
<FSX> Alright, that's good. It's resetting my config to the same thing each time I relogin.
<FSX> ablomen, Thanks for the info. :)
<ablomen> yw :)
<FSX> Removing the ./cache/session didn't help. It just does the same thing again. >_>
<ablomen> ah
<FSX> Well, I'm going to try it. Bye. ^^
<_Sevay_> SAlut a tous, est ce que quelqu'un parles francais ?
<svein> x
<KoshB5_> I'm trying to install xubuntu on a compaq 5441 and I keep getting x serve failed.
<KoshB5_> Is there any alternative to X Serve?
<Feisar> KoshB5: try installing from the alternate cd
<KoshB5_> Feisar: I've tried that. It installs but still get X Serve failed.
<Feisar> have you looked at the x log to get an idea why it is failing?
<KoshB5_> It seems to not like the video. I'm using the onboard video set to 8MB. Machine is a compaq 5441 w/256MB
<Feisar> running 'sudo lspci' will tell you more about the card and then google should help you find out if it is supported
<KoshB5_> I'll give that a try. I'm attempting to reinstall via alternate cd.
<Feisar> hmmm... I had a quick google and I think its an SIS board, from what I recall they are not supported well under linux due to no driver specs being released
<Feisar> it might be worth your while to get a cheap grahics board from a manufacturer that supports linux
<KoshB5_> hmmmm..... I've been thinking about getting a graphics card anyways.   Thanks for the help
<Feisar> no
<Feisar> sorry
<Feisar> KoshB5: no probs, I think its an SIS 530 and a quick google suggested it might work but I need to go now - install from the alternate cd, at least then you can have a working system, then maybe get x working
<Besogon> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<familia> an error occured, please run package manager from the right click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong. the eoor message was: érror: opining the cache (E: encountered a section with no package: header, E: problem with mergelist/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntudists_jaunty-security_restricted_binary-i386_packages,E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.) this usually means that your installed packages
<familia> have unmet dependencies
<familia> who can help me!!!
<familia> please!!
<familia> ;)
<familia>  an error occured, please run package manager from the right click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong. the eoor message was: érror: opining the cache (E: encountered a section with no package: header, E: problem with mergelist/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntudists_jaunty-security_restricted_binary-i386_packages,E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.) this usually means that your installed packages
<familia> have unmet dependencies
<familia> xubuntu 9.04 issues!!!
<familia> any1_??
<forces> familia, do sudo apt-get update
<familia> how?
<familia> when i start the package manager i receive this messaage:
<familia> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<familia> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages
<familia> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<familia> helloo o o o
<familia> ??
<familia> need help bro
<Pres-Gas> familia, lemme read up on something real fast...hang on
<familia> ok...
<Pres-Gas> familia, did you attempt to edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<familia> no i did not
<familia> if it may work? how do i do it?
<Pres-Gas> Did the package manager ever work for you, familia?
<familia> never i installed xubuntu 30 minutes ago
<familia> im so new on this
<Pres-Gas> ahhhh
<familia>  hahaha what does it mean?
<Pres-Gas> Here is a post that may address your issue:
<Pres-Gas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863742
<familia> ok
<Pres-Gas> familia, make sure to read the whole post
<Pres-Gas> esp if you are a beginner
<Pres-Gas> familia, a key thing in working through any issue is to look for key phrases in the messages and then run them through google...
<Pres-Gas> it is a good place to get started.
<Pres-Gas> For example, I searched for "encountered a section with no package: header"
<familia> thanx bro but i tried and still doesnt work
<familia> specially this command sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<familia> invalid command
<familia> and with this # sudo dpkg --configure -a ..... it ask for my password but then it doesnt do anything else
<familia> an error occured, please run package manager from the right click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong. the eoor message was: érror: opining the cache (E: encountered a section with no package: header, E: problem with mergelist/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntudists_jaunty-security_restricted_binary-i386_packages,E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.) this usually means that your installed packages
<familia> have unmet dependencies
<familia> xubuntu 9.04 issues!!!
<familia> need help!!
<charlie-tca> familia: did you try opening a terminal and running "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<Pres-Gas> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<familia> yes i did! i still receive an error message
<Pres-Gas> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<familia> just download it and i get problems its supposed to be a tested version
<familia> dont u think
<wITTus> hi, how can I prevent gnome-power-man from starting?
<charlie-tca> It is a tested version. It probably something wrong on your end, I think
<charlie-tca> No application or distribution will ever be tested on every possible piece of equipment, using every mistake a user could make.
<familia> maybe but i reinstalled it and still have the problem!! is there a problem with the installation software maybe
<Pres-Gas> wITTus, if you go to the Setings Manager and look in "Sessions and Startup"
<wITTus> Pres-Gas: and via console? :)
<charlie-tca> wITTus: don't know how via console, but it is in Applications -> Settings -> Sessions and Startup
<familia> FIXED!!!
<charlie-tca> how?
<familia> SO WEIRD JUST CHANGE THE SERVER ON PREFERENCES
<charlie-tca> I see. So it is not something wrong with the software?
<familia> AND IT UPDATE AGAIN
<familia> GUESS NO
<charlie-tca> Please turn CAPS off. It is shouting at me.
<familia> ok
<J_Litewski> lol
<charlie-tca> I am glad you got it to work, familia
<familia> yep thanx to u too!!
<Araneidae> Just upgraded to 9.4 -- and I don't seem to have any sound, or any sign of tools for configuring sound!
<charlie-tca> do you have a speaker on the panel?
<Araneidae> No!
<Araneidae> Very odd...
<charlie-tca> right-click the panel, add new items, add the mixer
<charlie-tca> then double-click the speaker, and add the controls or unmute the controls.
<Araneidae> "No controls visible"
<charlie-tca> This is Xfce 4.6 default. you have to customize it to fit you
<charlie-tca> click select controls and add the master, at least
<Araneidae> Oh good grief!
<Araneidae> Thank you...
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> It's different, for sure
<charlie-tca> Even more different, if you start with gnome
<Araneidae> Hmm.  Still can't hear anything ... but that might be a wine+pulseaudio issue.  Guess I need something else that makes noises.,..
<Araneidae> Ah.  Stupid thing was muted by default
<Araneidae> That seems a completely loony default state.  How did that happen?
<charlie-tca> Don't know, but Xubuntu does not use pulseaudio by default
<Araneidae> That's fine, that's a red herring (saw pulseaudio in the dropdown list)
<Araneidae> But why is my default desktop silent?
<charlie-tca> I don't know why it is silent. If you see pulseaudio, something you added installed it.
<Araneidae> Yes, the "Sound card:" dropdown offers Alsa, OSS and PulseAudio mixers
<Araneidae> Oh God -- sound is absolutely terrible!
<Araneidae> Yep, got to uninstall pulseaudio again
<Araneidae> Ah: this box has had ubuntu-desktop before I upgraded to xubunut
<charlie-tca> That will do it. Ubuntu has pulseaudio by default
<J_Litewski> Xubuntu works great with ALSA
<Araneidae> That's better
<Araneidae> Now to try the sound again...
<Araneidae> 1e6 times better :D
<Roylap> Im about to install xubuntu. Does it always install GRUB?
<J_Litewski> RoyLap, i think so. I believe it can use LILO too, but i'm not sure
<Roylap> or only if you choose "Install side by side" in partion step. (multi-boot system)
<Roylap> couse that got me confused since I maid it so the partition i wanted to install on was selected by choosing "Choose largest unformated space"
<Roylap> otherwize it would just want to either install and shrink my C: drive or my other ntsf drives
<Roylap> J_Litewski: any thoughts on that :) ?
<J_Litewski> I overwritten my Windows install because my Dell hates it
<Roylap> oh :)
<J_Litewski> but, i believe xubuntu installs GRUB
<SiDi> it does
<J_Litewski> i'm not sure if it installs GRUB if another bootloader is installed
<SiDi> charlie-tca: did you have any particular trouble while testing the xubuntu iso in vm's ? i'm almost always failing to install at 82% : analysing the mirror
<Roylap> then I hope all will go well
<SiDi> It'll install the bootloader , no worries
<SiDi> at best vista will even refuse to let you boot it from grub
<SiDi> and thus you'll be stuck with ubuntu forever
<J_Litewski> sweet
<Roylap> I have xp pro sp2
<SiDi> damn
<J_Litewski> i heard that win7 is multiboot compliant
<SiDi> J_Litewski: i heard it was opensource
 * SiDi trolls.
<J_Litewski> SiDi, parts of it is
<J_Litewski> the Windows core isnt, but some of the backports of win7 and Vista sp1 are
<SiDi> where can i get the source ? :)
<J_Litewski> not sure
<J_Litewski> all i know is that some of the backports comply with GPLv2 or GPLv3 or some license
<Araneidae> Hm.  How do I stop things happening when I insert a removable device?  The only thing I want to happen is the mount!
 * SiDi doubts :D
<SiDi> Araneidae: like, no more thunar popping up ?
<J_Litewski> i read it on some opensource website
<Araneidae> thunar?  Maybe
<SiDi> Araneidae: go to the xfce properties
<SiDi> Araneidae: and then "Removables devices and medias"
<SiDi> or something like that :p
<Araneidae> Also it asked me "shall I run the autorun file for you?"  You must be joking!
<J_Litewski> heh
<SiDi> what, you want it to run w/out asking ?
<J_Litewski> SiDi, i made my first program :D
<Roylap> python, perl?
<J_Litewski> python
<SiDi> J_Litewski: finally pushed ? XD
<Roylap> ok
<Araneidae> Cheers SiDi, found it: Applications -> Settings -> Removable Drives and Media
<J_Litewski> SiDi, Pushed to www.launchpad.com/manual
<SiDi> .net :P
<J_Litewski> *www.launchpad.net/manual
<J_Litewski> hur
<SiDi> launchpad.net/reztorrent is mine ;à
<J_Litewski> lol
<J_Litewski> nice
<SiDi> it'll be nicer once i built the package of the alpha
<SiDi> it still doesnt upload properly, but it downloads (slowly but still !)
<J_Litewski> nice
<SiDi> takes 600 KO of memory for a Fedora torrent :)
<J_Litewski> i pushed 0.1-050509 today (the first fully working prototype)
<SiDi> do you use libs in order to read your pdf files ?
<J_Litewski> it doesn't support PDF, yet
<J_Litewski> i want it to display man files
<J_Litewski> like man *
<J_Litewski> i haven't figured out how to do that yet
<J_Litewski> but it can display readonly txt files and local *ML files
<J_Litewski> i'm installing wxWebKit to get some CSS support
<SiDi> man files
<J_Litewski> yea
<SiDi> www.2NT.free.fr/host/tmp/reztorrent.1.gz
<SiDi> Open the archive, then pick the file inside it
<SiDi> there's a particular syntax
<SiDi> unfortunately there are several syntaxes for the man pages
<SiDi> so you'll have to integrate them all
<SiDi> i guess a parser made in flex would be really adapted to that
<SiDi> python parser would be much much more tricky imo :p
<J_Litewski> it's still in early prototypes
<wilsonj> hey, I just launched pidgin.. and it doesn't go to the system tray.  Am I missing something?
<SiDi> wilsonj: you're for sure missing an icon in the systray.
 * SiDi is out :X
<wilsonj> SiDi, why thanks you captian obvious
<SiDi> wilsonj: go to pidgin's preferences
<wilsonj> SiDi, oh yeah.. think it's something in the prefs?
<SiDi> And put the "Display icon in systray" to Always
<wilsonj> SiDi, ahh... I got ya. Thanks
<SiDi> You're welcome :)
<SiDi> and sorry for the joke, couldn't resist
<Roylap> when i try to boot win from GRUb it just says Starting up......
<wilsonj> SiDi, np
<Roylap> its on another pyhsicall HDD and now its now first priority
<Roylap> I can boot win just fine but I need to select the win HDD as first boot priority before
<Roylap> hmm I guess GRUB should have been on that drive noww that I think about it :()
<SiDi> you should let grub do his stuff by default if you don't know how it works
<SiDi> and i doubt someone actually knows, apart from whoever wrote it oO
<Pres-Gas> Grub should be able to point to anything really
<Pres-Gas> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pres-Gas> Roylap, See the info on paste?
<mandragora22> hey does anyone know how to add the global panel applet to my menu panel?
<mandragora22> hi
<SiDi> Global panel ?
 * SiDi is so pissed by ubiquity that he's installing ArchLinux :/
<mandragora22> yes
<SiDi> mandragora22: what do you mean by Global panel ? I don't understand
<mandragora22> sorry, global panel is an applet for the menu bar
<mandragora22> (like the menu bar in OS X)
<SiDi> What is the menu bar ? :/
<SiDi> I really really don't understand what you mean
<Pres-Gas> mandragora22, I understand
<mandragora22> you see the menu in which appears: file, edit, view, windows, help
<mandragora22> thanx pres
<Pres-Gas> I am IM-ing with someone who installed it...hang tight
<mandragora22> ok
<mandragora22> Hey sidi chech this http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<SiDi> I see now
<SiDi> I don't think we have that in xfce
<SiDi> they're rewriting the whole panels atm
<mandragora22> but I've read somewhere that it can be installed on xfce
<mandragora22> actually I've installed it
<mandragora22> but I can't put it to work...
<SiDi> The packaging guide on help.ubuntu.com is horribly confusing
<SiDi> the more i advance the more i'm sure it'll fail
<mandragora22> lol
<Pres-Gas> mandragora22, so I see you have the web page for the globalmenu
<Pres-Gas> mandragora22, you will also need to install xfce4-xfapplet-plugin from the regular repos
<Pres-Gas> That should get you going, but your miliage may vary
<mandragora22> so i just apt-get install xfce4-xfapplet-plugin?
<Pres-Gas> yep
<mandragora22> ok, done
<mandragora22> what do i do now?
<Pres-Gas> Well, right click on your panel and select Add New Items.  You should see the xfapplet plugin.  Once you drag it in place, it should then pop up a similar box to select the gnome item you want
<mandragora22> yes... it's done pres!
<mandragora22> thanks a lot dude!
<Pres-Gas> No problem
<mandragora22> see you all then!
<J_Litewski> i love iconarcive.com :)
<J_Litewski> * www.iconarchive.com
<Relam_Xubuntu_pp> hi
<knome> !hi | Relam_Xubuntu_pp
<ubottu> Relam_Xubuntu_pp: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Relam_Xubuntu_pp> i finally have xubuntu installed on powerbook 12"
<Relam_Xubuntu_pp> runs fine so far
<Relam_Xubuntu_pp> is there a theme for notbooks with small resolution?
<Relam_Xubuntu_pp> everything is so big :-D
<knome> Relam_Xubuntu_pp, not really.
<Relam_Xubuntu_pp> mhh damn :D
<Relam_Xubuntu_pp> but its fast, very fast
<crazygir> what's the best way to view colorized output in less?
<Besogon> Relam_Xubuntu_pp, What resolution would you need? You should change xorg.conf. Or try http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<Relam_Xubuntu_pp> 1024x768
<Relam_Xubuntu_pp> i have
<Besogon> And what do you wish?
<Besogon> with it?
<Besogon> 800x600?
<Besogon> 640x480?
<Relam_Xubuntu_pp> no 1024x768
<Relam_Xubuntu_pp> that is ok
<Relam_Xubuntu_pp> but the theme has so huge icons
<Besogon> Right click on Desktop and change size of icons
<Besogon> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Besogon> Can Anyone help me with cdrecord?
<knome> !ask | Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Besogon> knome, OK. I have burnt DVD-RW, and I cant mount it.
<Besogon> now
<Besogon> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Besogon> knome, http://paste.ubuntu.com/165094/ and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/165095/
<knome> no idea :P
<Besogon> knome, ISO image good. I know it for "isovfy" dont find any mistakes. Can you help me?
<knome> i'm totally lost
<kora> hi, just a short question, i upgraded to xfce 4.6 with jaunty and im missing the autostart dialog in systemconfig. do i have to use .config/autostart/ or is there another config menu?
<SiDi> kora: xfce4-session-settings
<SiDi> normally it should be there
<knome> yes, it's moved to session settings
<kora> ahhh alright thanks a lot, i didnt look into session and startup because the only thing to autostart were the gnome/kde libs in the last version
<SiDi> :)
<SiDi> you're welcome kora
<Besogon> knome, of course I have cdrecord version "Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a59". May be the problem in it...
<knome> Besogon, why a non-default version?
<kora> btw is there a possibility to get rid of the "create folder / create launcher" menu you get when you right click on your desktop; in my old xfce i had only the part which is now below the application submenu
<SiDi> you can't get the old one, alas
<SiDi> but you can get only the appps
<SiDi> there's an option for this in Desktop
<Besogon> knome, I want multisession DVD and "wodim" don't use to do it. ()wodim by default
<knome> right
<Besogon> I going to download last stable release of the cdrecord then. If it not work, I will download Nero in my Windows.
<knome> Besogon, did you know there is GUI burners in linux also, you don't need to use cdrecord from the CLI :P
<Besogon> knome, K3B it is only GUI for cdrecord and Brasero bad work everytime. I used to K3B in ubuntu 7.10. cdrecord very usefull program for me. And fast too...
<knome> Besogon, you can use K3B in xubuntu also.
<Besogon> knome, Iyes I can. But when I use cdrecord I am creating image and cleaning my dvd in one time. I use notepad with standart string to do it. It not hard. (For wodim it worked)
<knome> Besogon, i see.
<knome> Besogon, however i don't see how windows gui is better than linux gui, but whatever :P
<Besogon> wodim created non-multisession dvd. Nero is reliables thing. I have Linux only at home. All my frends use WinXP. Nero work better you know
<Besogon> knome, And What do you use for burn dvd/cd?
<knome> Besogon, i don't burn cd's or dvd's
<Besogon> I dare say k3b )
<knome> if i do, i use brasero
<knome> but that is very very rare
<knome> like once in a year maybe
<Besogon> knome, do you use a flash disk dont you?
<knome> not much either
<knome> i use the internet
<Besogon> :)  heehe. How do you watch new films then? Dont your frends give you NEW films? Or you buy it like good boy?
<Besogon> don't be offended
<mandragora22> hey
<knome> lol, i watch really little films. i mostly listen to music, which i buy
<mandragora22> Pres-gas u busy?
<mandragora22> or anyone, that knows how to set up the gnome-globalmenu?
<Besogon> mandragora22, Make lokal menu by alacarte and copy it like global files.
<mandragora22> sorry, how's that?
<Besogon> I am so thinking! )
<mandragora22> u were joking?
<Besogon> mandragora22, gnome menu or xfce menu do you like change?
<mandragora22> it's a menu bar called gnome-globalmenu
<mandragora22> it's a menu bar like the OS X one...
<Pres-Gas> mandragora22, what is up?
<Besogon> mandragora22, In xfce you have and use XFCE-menu (I dont know like it be in xfce 4.6, but in xfce 4 it is true).
<Pres-Gas> Besogon, he is a return customer regarding this package: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<mandragora22> lol
<mandragora22> That's me
<Pres-Gas> What is up, mandragora22?
<mandragora22> the thing is, now that I've got it installed and running it doesn't show the menu at all
<Besogon> mandragora22, sorry then
<mandragora22> it just shows an arrow pointing down
<mandragora22> when click on it... og
<Pres-Gas> mandragora22, what happens when you right click on it?
<mandragora22> when I click the arrow everything appears,
<mandragora22> I mean it's like a submenu
<mandragora22> hold I'll show u
<Pres-Gas> k
<mandragora22> how do i take a screenshot?
<Pres-Gas> mandragora22, hit the "print screen" button
<mandragora22> but it doesn't work if I click the menu
<Besogon> See it in menu.
<Pres-Gas> In "Accessories" there is a screenshot utility...give it a time delay and then click the menu before it takes the shot
<mandragora22> http://i42.tinypic.com/1605vuu.png
<mandragora22> that's how it looks
<Pres-Gas> right, so what happens if you click or right click on that menu?
<mandragora22> this is when I click on the arrow
<mandragora22> http://i40.tinypic.com/15mg51k.png
<mandragora22> if i just click on the name shows the window actions
<mandragora22> if I right click shows me the pref panel
<Pres-Gas> mandragora22, it looks like it is generally doing what you want...but just not across the top of the bar.  I suggest posting to the forums in the code.google.com page
<Pres-Gas> project page
<Pres-Gas> sorry
<mandragora22> Ok then... thanx a lot... going there now.
<mandragora22> see you. Bye
<Gandhi> Hi. I'm having trouble connecting to a wireless WEP network in Ubuntu 9.04 due to an incompatible adaptor, however I have a laptop with Xubuntu Hardy Heron, which works fine. I was wondering if it'd be possible to have the laptop connected to the wireless network, and to this computer via an ethernet cable, acting as a bridge/server(whatever you call it)? Does that seem remotely feasible? Otherwise, as far as I can see, my
<SiDi> it's doable afaik
<SiDi> But i don't know how exactly :p
<SiDi> i fail at setting the DNS when i do this
<Gandhi> so far I havent come accross anyone who says "sure! That's easy" :s
<Gandhi> really, I'd need someone to hold my hand through it.
<SiDi> Well it's basic routing actually ^^ i'm very good at the theoretical part of this, but not at the practical one :)
<Gandhi> oh right, hehe
<SiDi> In addition to the laptop's wifi network, you'll have to configure an ethernet network
<SiDi> you can do this part with the nm-applet's connection editor
<SiDi> you don't really need dhcp for 2 machines
<Gandhi> well yeah, insofar as it's "puta here, puta there, router o're yonder" I'm pretty awsome at it too :p
<Gandhi> nm applet, huh.
<SiDi> once your two machines are connected via ethernet, you need to modify the /etc/resolv.conf files to set the DNS server's IP (i recommand you to use opendns so you dont need to bother
<SiDi> then you have to change the firewall rules of your laptop to allow external traffic for your desktop :P
<SiDi> There *should* be iptables tutorials on the wiki
<Gandhi> Hrm. Do you recon this is actually doable? If so, I'll dig the laptop out, connect the wireless adaptor to it, come in here and carry on pesting you.
<SiDi> I wont be of much help
<Gandhi> auw
<SiDi> It took me several days to configure a router with a lot of tutorials under hand :P
<Gandhi> arh. But at least you speak the same language.
<Gandhi> sytnatically, that is.
<SiDi> yeh, but i cant translate iptable to human
<SiDi> i only speak human
<Gandhi> Yeh. Otherwise you could just stick the cable in your ear.
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Gandhi> hohum. What to do now. I've more or less given up hope that I could get Ubuntu talking to the WEP network with this adaptor.
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<SiDi> These are the two tutorials i needed
<Gandhi> Cheers, SiDi. I shall browse.
<SiDi> the second one rocks :P
<Gandhi> aight
<SiDi> The DHCP/Firewall parts are reasy to do too
<SiDi> the problem is that a router is meant to always run
<SiDi> and then you write an init script for your firewall / etc incase of restart
<SiDi> that doesnt fit much with the usecase of laptops
<SiDi> Gandhi: gonna upload you an archive with some tutorials i grabbed here n there
<SiDi> i cant get you my firewall script cause its on a VM of which i archived the virtual disk :P
<Gandhi> ooh cheers
<SiDi> www.2nt.free.fr/host/tmp/Routage.tar.gz Gandhi
<SiDi> tell me when you have it so i can remove it please
<Gandhi2> I'm really sorry, SiDi, but my connection is messing with me. I missed anything you may have said since the last time I said anything.
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> www.2nt.free.fr/host/tmp/Routage.tar.gz Gandhi
<SiDi> tell me when you have it so i can remove it please
<SiDi> ;p
<Gandhi2> righto
 * Gandhi2 kicks Gandhi in the knadgers. Get out of here, ghost.
<Gandhi2> Thanks, SiDi, I've got it :)
<SiDi> ln -s Gandhi Gandhi2
<SiDi> kick it again plox !
 * Gandhi2 kicks Gandhi
<SiDi> How was it ? :O
<SiDi> I linked it to you ! You kicked yourself :O
<Gandhi3> oh good grief, this connection is awful.
<Gandhi3> The other two are ghosts now.
<SiDi> This channel is for Xubuntu support, not for ghosts !
<SiDi> Vade Retro !
<SiDi> sudo vade-retro gandhi*
<Gandhi3> They'll time out soon, won't they? :s
<Gandhi3> Sorry, what are these incantations you're chanting at me?
<Gandhi3> Some kind of banishment spell?
<SiDi> it was the idea yeh
<J_Litewski> lol
<Gandhi3> Oh right. Well, I'm sure the ghosts are absolutely mortified.
<Gandhi3> In fact, they're SO scared, they're frozen in place, which is why they havent TIMED OUT yet.
 * J_Litewski holds back the impulse to act like an idiot
<Gandhi3> I'd better say goodbye now, and thanks for the help, in case it happens again (it probably will). Having three ghosts would be too embarassing.
<SiDi> Well, see you then :P
<SiDi> J_Litewski: you shouldnt hold such impulse.
<SiDi> i'd feel less lonely
<Firefishe> 'ello, all. :)  I'm using ubuntu 8.10, and have installed xfce4.  I created a new user recently, and xfce seems to be running fine on that one, using only the xfce window manager, thunar, and such.  However, my normal user--the one I created when I first installed 8.10--although it also uses xfce, it always brings up the gnome icons and uses nautilus as the default file manager.
<Firefishe> How can I configure my normal user to use only xfce-based apps when logged into a xfce session?
<J_Litewski> lol Sidi
<SiDi> Firefishe: did you only install the xfce package ?
<SiDi> Firefishe: i think you should install xubuntu-desktop then, it'll add the default xubuntu settings to your xfce session
<Firefishe> SiDi:  I started with xubuntu-desktop, but I had problems with it even starting up, at first.  I'm running kde 4.2.2, gnome, and xfce4, so who knows what was causing  the login to crash.  My new user works just fine.
<Firefishe> I uninstalled (purged) all of xfce
<Firefishe> everything
<Firefishe> and then I just did:  sudo apt-get install xfce4
<SiDi> Another workaround is to set the folders to be opened with thunar :P
<SiDi> erm
<SiDi> you should have reinstalled xubuntu instead imo
<SiDi> try sudo apt-get reinstall xubuntu-default-settings
<SiDi> and xubuntu-artwork
<SiDi> compulsory !
<Firefishe> SiDi:  I tried doing the file manager selection, but it kept defaulting back to Nautilus
<Firefishe> it wouldn't save the session info
<Firefishe> I can try those two items and see what goes.  I'm in xubuntu now, so I'd probably want to log out ;)
<Firefishe> and use kde or something
<Firefishe> or console, whatevah
<Firefishe> xubuntu-default-settings and xubuntu-artwork?
<Firefishe> I'll try that and see what happens
<Firefishe> SiDi: Hi again.  I'm in irssi.  I tried the command sequence:  sudo apt-get reinstall xubuntu-default-settings xubuntu-artwork, and got:  E: Unknown command reinstall
<lukinfore> you might mean apt-get install --reinstall
<Firefishe> ah, okay
<Firefishe> I was thinking it might be a flag, like --purge
<Firefishe> thank you, lukinfore
<Firefishe> :)..makes me happy as a clam
<lukinfore> would be great if anyone tell me how to recover broken cd
<lukinfore> if it even not recognized as media
<lukinfore> what target for dd should i use?
<SiDi> sorry Firefishe i'm too used to aptitude's syntax
<SiDi> Firefishe: about your settings being reset, please chown <yourname> .config -R
<SiDi> from shell
<Firefishe> I just did the following to my system:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-default-settings xubuntu-artwork  |  When I log in, I get a dialog/error box that says I was only able to keep my desktop up for less than ten seconds.  It references my ~/.xsession-error file, pasted here:  http://rafb.net/p/Rwd4oj39.html
<Firefishe> I have a recently made new user (yesterday) that logs into xubuntu just fine, uses the xfce window manager, file manager, and other desktop settings properly.
<tmurase> How did you login?  Did you choose xfce as your session?
<Firefishe> yes
<Firefishe> I use gdm as the manager
<Firefishe> I have a newly created user that logs in properly.  Gives me what appears, to me, to be the default xfce desktop, with xfce logo/wallpaper, etc.
<tmurase> You moved from gnome to xfce?
<Firefishe> but when I use my main user--the one I log into gnome, kde 4.2.2, and everything else with, it gives me that error.
<Firefishe> I'm running both
<tmurase> have you tried with the failsafe session?
<Firefishe> I've run both before in previous versions of ubuntu, with no problem
<Firefishe> tmurase:  yes, I did.  I have one other issue in that arena:  The new user uses normal xfce settings; window manager, thunar for file managment, etc.  When I select xfce and my normal user from gdm--when it allows me to log in--the gnome/nautilus icons are on the xfce desktop.
<Firefishe> sorry, I'
<Firefishe> I"m typing slow tonight
<tmurase> failsafe booted you back to gdm after 10 seconds?
<Firefishe> no
<Firefishe> normal login, selecting xfce as session in gdm
<tmurase> You don't have a custom .Xsession on your main user, correct?
<vidd> anyone figure out how to customize the menu yet?
<Firefishe> tmurase:  Not of which I'm aware.  I use gnome and kde 4.2.2 and they work just fine, no x problems.  FluxBox works flawlessly (I"m on it now).  Only xfce and my normal user seem weird.
<Firefishe> I am using the proprietary driver for my ati card--fglrx--but I wouldn't think that'd do anything
<Firefishe> tmurase:  I seem to have some messages with update-notifier and something about /tmp/orbit-xxx something or other.,
<Firefishe> If you looked at that paste of mine, that user is my new user that has no problems
#xubuntu 2009-05-06
<Firefishe> tmurase:  any insights?
<tmurase> the /tmp/orbit- messages are essentially permissions problems.  You should fix those, but it's odd that they're occurring
<tmurase> I don't see anything fatal in your error log
<Firefishe> ...
<Firefishe> Well, I guess I'm going to have to do some more digging.
<Firefishe> I wish everything was as it was in the earlier days of linux:  you had everything for your user, and all the individual desktops in their own .file
<Firefishe> that way, kde3 and kde4 would have separate hierarchies, and could exist together, and my xfce4 would have .xfce4 and there wouldn't be any cross-folder nonsense
<Firefishe> It could be that X is just hanging on some weird program that the saved x session is expecting, too
<Firefishe> I appreciate the assistance, tmurase.  Thank you
<Firefishe> Well, I"m going to check something...bye for now
<Firefishe> :)  thanks again
<wobbiebobbie> hi yaw does anybody know how to put icons on the desktop
<meatcar> is there anythign that i can do to order the icons in xfce 4.6?
<meatcar> on the desktop.
<Wunderbar> so, xubuntu has thoroughly annoyed me today
<Wunderbar> can't even get past the annoying screen with the stupid rodent like thing and the bluish background....
<Wunderbar> why? you ask...who knows why...
<vidd> Wunderbar, the screen with the loading bar?
<Wunderbar> it's the one after you've selected your session...no loading bar in my config
<Wunderbar> but it's really, really annoying
<Wunderbar> there's absolutely no reason why it should be misbehaving
<Wunderbar> it was working this morning and no settings have been changed since then
<vidd> so you get to the point where you enter your name and password?
<vidd> so you get to the point where you enter your name and password? Wunderbar
<Wunderbar> I get past that, I enter my details and then I get a flash screen of sorts...then a flash screen
<Wunderbar> then....flash screen
<vidd> your /home directory is probably over quota
<Wunderbar> it flickers black at the point when it would normally show my delightful desktop, then...flash screen
<vidd> get to a tty and run "df"
<Wunderbar> idgi- Im not that smart- you going to have to explain as plainly as possible...
<vidd> ctr + alt + f2 key combination will take you to tty2
<vidd> put in your user name and password
<vidd> type "df"
<vidd> check your avalable disk-space your your /home partition
<vidd> if its 98% or more, you over quota
<vidd> Wunderbar, any luck there?
 * vidd gets this when he downloads alot of stuff and uses up all his hard drive space
<vidd> alls well and good untilyou restart
<vidd> welcome back Wunderbar
<Wunderbar> hey vidd, could you repeat what you were saying vis-a-vis tty2?
<vidd> can you get into tty2?
<Wunderbar> yah
<Wunderbar> what do I do from there?
<vidd> type "df" (no quotes of course)
<Wunderbar> and if Im over 98 percent then I delete crap....
<Wunderbar> well, Im not
<Wunderbar> now way
<vidd> so thenext step is to make sure you own your home directory
<Wunderbar> explain, please
<vidd> if your home directory is /home/wunderbar then type "sudo chown -Rf wunderbar:wunderbar /home/wunderbar"
<Wunderbar> and that should enable me to log into the xubuntu set up that had no problems earlier, but suddenly became uncooperative?
<vidd> yeah....if you somehow took away your ownership of your home diectory
<Wunderbar> -- r is an invalid option...
<vidd> try it
<vidd> the r is cappital
<vidd> and it -Rf ... not --Rf
<Wunderbar> silly me
<vidd> no worries
<vidd> Wunderbar, any luck?
<Wunderbar> uh, got side tracked...
<Wunderbar> cannot access /home/wunderbar/.gvfs?
<vidd> Wunderbar, did you "sudo" that command?
<Wunderbar> :(, yes
<Wunderbar> Ill sort it in the am
<Wunderbar> I'm pretty tired
<Wunderbar> thanks
<vidd> just "sudo rm /home/wunderbar/.gvfs
<Wunderbar> lol - now it's telling me that sudo/home/wunderbar/.gvfs is a directory...
<vidd> Wunderbar, ooppss.... rm -Rf
<Wunderbar> denied :(
<Wunderbar> srsly, we'll try again tomorrow...
<Wunderbar> we can beat this pesky thing...
<vidd> Wunderbar, this would mean that you are somehow in RO mode (read only)
<vidd> because sudo = god
<Wunderbar> :(
<Wunderbar> I fail at computers...and life :(
<vidd> Wunderbar, you are not a failure
<vidd> you use linux =]
<Wunderbar> :D
<wobbiebobbie> im just having trouble networking ubuntu 8.04 and xubuntu 8.04
<vidd> Wunderbar, did you add anything strange befor you last logged out?
<Wunderbar> nope...not a thing...i was using open office this morning
<Wunderbar> then I didn't use my machine for 5-6 hours
<Wunderbar> then, poof
<vidd> have you rebooted since you last logged in?
<Wunderbar> yep
<vidd> im out of ideas =\
<Wunderbar> likewise...i'm sure it will sort itself out...
<Wunderbar> usually does where Im concerned
<vidd> oh...have you run updates?
<vidd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<vidd> in command line (tty2)
<vidd> since you cant get into your desktop
<vidd> Wunderbar, we know your system is not totally fubar'd cuzz you can log into tty
<Wunderbar> well, at least I have that much...i can still log into other sessions just not xfce
<Wunderbar> which I was quite enjoying
<vidd> so...then the issue is the session
<vidd> that makes all the difference!
<Wunderbar> did I not say that before...silly me
<Wunderbar> okay, so what I should I be looking to do to rectify?
<vidd> you probably did....and i misunderstood
<wobbiebobbie> hi wunderbar I just like to know the problem you have with xubuntu
<vidd> you should be able to remove your ~/.config/xfce4 file, and then when you log in again, it will be rebuilt
<Wunderbar> well, can't log into my xfce session, it allows me to enter the password, then I get the flash screen, then at the point when it would usually show my desktop I get a black flicker, then flash screen
<vidd> right....
<vidd> so if you delete the session, then the session will be rebuilt
<wobbiebobbie> can you  get to terminal
<Wunderbar> yep
<Wunderbar> delete session...what's the best way?
<wobbiebobbie> have you try dpkg-reconfigure
<wobbiebobbie> I got stuck in log in once and no desktop on ubuntu before
<vidd> Wunderbar, your sessions are saved in ~/.cache/sessions
<Wunderbar> xfce-session-wunderbar:0.bak
<Wunderbar> xfce-session-wunderbar:0
<vidd> Wunderbar, try deleting them both
 * vidd has to go....
<vidd> ill be leaving the window open though
<Wunderbar> how would I go about getting a new xfce session?
<vidd> Wunderbar, delete those sessions
<vidd> when you log in, then a new one will be made
<Wunderbar> done, and done...
<Wunderbar> merci
<vidd> you in?
<vidd> Wunderbar, you good now?
<customer> how do you update with commandline
<vidd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<customer> thanks
<vidd> or do you mean upgrade?
<customer> no just update
<vidd> there ya go then
<vidd> =]
<vidd> others prefer aptitude over apt-get
<customer> i am running bare minamum system
<artistxe> hey. anyone here use windows as a secondary os ? I was just curious what (if there is a command like this ) does cal show in command shell ?
<vidd> both are installed by default
<vidd> artistxe, windows cmd is not so sophisticated
<artistxe> vidd . I know. I was curious though
<vidd> "file not found"
<artistxe> so no calendar command either I suppose
<customer> vidd i do not have aptitude installed
<vidd> wow...how did you manage to do that?
<vidd> what distro are you running?
<customer> found a article on distrowatch explained whole thing
<customer> i am running xubuntu 9.04
<vidd> ok...so what distobution did you get?
<vidd> if you are running any debian-based distro, then you have apt-get and aptitude
<customer> i installed using alternative cd
<customer> where is aptitude at then
<customer> if you install a commandline system then add desktop you do not have aptititude
<vidd> is the system already installed and rebooted?
<customer> yeah
<vidd> then you have aptitude
<vidd> ubuntu-minimal depends on it
<vidd> and therefore will not install without it
<customer> when i updated it did not ask me to restart
<vidd> if you dont want to use it, thats fine
<vidd> but dont spread lies
<vidd> you dont need to restart when you update
<customer> i did not restart i miss understood you
<vidd> you only need to reboot after you first install
<vidd> so the install disk is still in the drive?
<customer> no
<vidd> so you rebooted then since install?
<customer> when i installed i had to contol alt del to reboot cause it was command line system
<customer> if aptitude is here in operating system can you tell me where it is
<vidd> i really dont understand the question
<customer> is aptitude the thing that tells you when they are updates
<vidd> its in the same place as apt-get
<vidd> no...that is update-manager
<customer> i have no update manager installed
<vidd> aptitude is a command line tool, just like apt-get
<vidd> customer, that is fine...you still have aptitude installed
<vidd> customer, so, do you have any other questions?
<customer> well i have never used it because i have always used apt-get
<customer> thanks for help
<vidd> ashave i....i just stated that aptitude was a popular alternative to apt-get
<vanden> Hey. Long time ubuntu user. New to xubuntu.
<vanden> I'm having a problem starting conky when I boot
<meatcar> does anyone know how to organaze the desktop icons in 4.6?
<vanden> Anyone here have experience with conky?
<meatcar> vanden, i have problems with conky too. i just stopped using it.
<meatcar> lol
<vanden> meatcar: :-( I was using cruncheee on my eee.
<vanden> It has conky. I came to like it
<vanden> Ok, looks like no help is coming. So, night all.
<computer> hi how do i get my audio to work?
<computer> everything else seems to work
<R1cochet> turn on ur speakers
<computer> its a laptop
<srobinr> Hello, anyone available for assistance on a quick question I have?
<tavasti> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<srobinr> is there a way i can put xubuntu install on my 2g usb drive and install it on my pc?
<KoshB5> I'm in need of some help. Installed ver9.04 alternate on compaq 5441 and can't access internet. It has a PCI video card (ATI based)
<KoshB5> the eht01 is connected to a DHP server that is connected to another XUbuntu system only. Goal is to share the wifi internet between the tow.
<tavasti> srobinr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<tavasti> KoshB5, does your compaq get ip address at all from dhcp server?
<srobinr> ,
<srobinr> tavasti, Thank you.
<KoshB5> tavasti: the dhcp router is not hooked to internet. The internet is a usb WiFi. I can connect to WiFi network but no internet
<KoshB5> the eth01 is configured for auto ip address.
<XuanHy> hello all :)
<XuanHy> Bình thường mà Huy
<XuanHy> Tớ có thấy làm sao đâu :D
<zoredache> is it just me, or does kill -L not list the signals like man kill says it should?
<_Pete_> no
<_Pete_> same here
<DiecastMessiah> Hailz all
<Relam__> hi
<Relam__> after installing xubuntu yesterday i encuntered a issue while booting
<Relam__> it says sometimes can not findroot device and lands up in busybox
<Relam__> when iot finds it it takes ages to boot into xubuntu
<Relam__> while booting it posts io error on device hda8
<Relam__> but when bootied and i look into dev there is no hda8
<dahaic> btw, does anyone know, what is gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad ?
<dahaic> it is still in update manager but unchecked
<ablomen> dahaic, its nonfree codecs
<ablomen> so for things like mpeg3 etc
<dahaic> ok, thanks :) so I will not install it for now, just when needed :)
<rythmcl> I'm having a massive problem on 2 xubuntu computer I can not ping any other computers using there domain name come.home.local? Any suggestions?
<rythmcl> nslookup can find the computers ips but i can ping them I can on my other computers.
<rythmcl>  nslookup can find the computers ips but i can not ping them I can on my other computers
<Abiri4> works for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581325
<Abiri4> rythmcl, any success?
<rythmcl> No, As my DNS server is DHCP assigned by a OpenBSD server. I have never experieced this before.
<Abiri4> rythmcl, did you install winbind?
<rythmcl> yeap
<Abiri4> rythmcl, added "winbind" to /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<rythmcl> Yes. What I can not understand is why nslookup is working.
<Abiri4> oops, the "wins",not "winbind"
<Abiri4> rythmcl, other computers which you can ping from is in the same network with "problem computer"?
<rythmcl> i can ping every I need two with IP's and computer name with dns extension.
<J_Litewski> how do you add a package to synaptic?
<wilsonj> I'm running 64bit 9.04 at the moment.. I have a core 2 quad, and it seems as though only one core at a time is being used.  Why would that be?
<wilsonj> wonder if I need an smp kernel..
<wilsonj> J_Litewski, why would you want to add a package to synaptic?
<wilsonj> J_Litewski, why not just make a .deb?
<J_Litewski> wilsonj, i just want to know if it can be done :)
<J_Litewski> my project is still nowhere close to be on synaptic
<Pres-Gas> Okay, that is better.  Could not remember in finch how to list users on the side...*whew*
<Slonkie> I'm having problem playing flash movies, i'm able to play them at youtube, but when i go anywhere else (like facebook, i can't play any of those). anyone know a way to fix this?
<Slonkie> I'm using flashplugin-nonfree
<Pres-Gas> Slonkie, you running 64 bit or 32 bit and what version of Xubuntu?
<Slonkie> 32bit and i'm in Jaunty
<Pres-Gas> Slonkie, are you running any plugins like AdBlock?
<Slonkie> yes adblock plus
<J_Litewski> SLonkie, that may be your problem
<J_Litewski> do you have filterset-g installed too?
<Pres-Gas> I would try to temporarily disable adblock and try FB again
<Pres-Gas> That would confirm it
<Slonkie> No
<Slonkie> I did try that, it doesn't help :(
<Pres-Gas> Running any other privacy/anti-ad plugins, Slonkie?
<Slonkie> Nope
<Slonkie> I have "shockwave flash" Is this right? :/
<J_Litewski> Slonkie, try renaming the .mozilla file and try again
<J_Litewski> that's in your ~/ directory
<Slonkie> what exacly should i try agian?
<J_Litewski> Slonkie, i had problems with flash before, i renamed my .mozilla folder in my ~/ directory and flash worked
<Slonkie> what should i rename it to?
<J_Litewski> .mozilla-bkp
<Slonkie> No diden't help either.
<Besogon> J_Litewski, flash player installs exactly in that dir. If you rename that you have to install Adobe fkash player again. In my opinion
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> ok
<Slonkie> i wonder if theres an alternative to flashplugin-nonfree?
<J_Litewski> Slonkie, there is, but if the offical plugin doesn't work atm, then the others will not work very well
 * genii gnaws on gnash
<Besogon> I use flash plagin from Adobe. And it satisfy.
<Besogon> for me
<Slonkie> does it show in firefox in addons, Besogon ?
<Besogon> Slonkie, no. I downloaded it from official site. (Adobe.com) they have version for linux. (it not hard to install it)
<Slonkie> all right Besogon.
<Slonkie> well i'm trying, just gonna reboot now
<Slonkie> damn
<Slonkie> i can't seem to make it work :(
<Slonkie> Did you compile it you self, Besogon ?
<Slonkie> Or did you use the .deb?
<J_Litewski1> gha, stupid CMOS corruption
<Besogon> Yes I did. It not hard. You know English better than I.It is important to read information when the installer is working.
<Slonkie> what did you do?
<Besogon> http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/productinfo/instructions/
<Besogon> You wont compile any files. Installer will copy what it need in a right dir. not hard
<Slonkie> Well it doesn't work unfortunaitly
<Besogon> Slonkie, What does not work exactly?
<Slonkie> adobe flash plugin
<ruadh> Hi all
<Besogon> Slonkie, Have you installed driver for graphic card?
<Slonkie> well.. i've activated one from the "Hardware drivers"-"application"
<Besogon> Slonkie, I dont know why it doesn't work for you. I have jast downloaded flash player and installed it and it work.
<Slonkie> Does it show up in firefox in the addons bar?
<Besogon> Im going to show you
<Besogon> whait
<Besogon> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Besogon> !pasteimage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasteimage
<Besogon> !image
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image
<Besogon> hm... How can I paste image?
<Slonkie> well.. you can go to http://peecee.dk
<Besogon> Is it a joke? I dont undestand that language
<Besogon> http://peecee.dk/upload/view/168815
<Besogon> See
<Besogon> look at that
<Besogon> Slonkie,
<ruadh> Besogon, Who's in that pic?
<Besogon> ruadh, dunno
<ruadh> you should know.
<Besogon> ruadh, It was firs that I thought at Youtobe
<ruadh> ah
<Besogon> why?
<ruadh> does't mater
<Besogon> what is he talking about. I have undestanded thomesing about superman ))
<Besogon> ruadh, what does he talking about? Why does he play with toys? ))
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Besogon> ruadh, where are you from? no metter. Do you know, that first supermans legeng was born in Russia?
<Besogon> ruadh, It was about 3 knights, that fought with Mongols empire. It was many many many many years ago.
<Besogon> Actually story about super men have every country.
<Besogon> Slonkie, Are you still here?
<J_Litewski> wow, freenode suffered a massive netsplit it looks like
<Slonkie> Besogon sorry i'm back now.
<Slonkie> well doesn't help me atall anyway
<J_Litewski> heh
<Besogon> Did you notice this when installed flash plagin? : NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<Besogon>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<kora> heya i have just installed the new jaunty dist, and have a problem. i just plugged in my external monitor and changed to another wallpaper, then all the colors of the wallpaper get inverted and is displays the inverted wallpaper,... if i change the wallpaper the other wallpaper is displayed inverted too,... has any1 experienced that too?
<kora> apart from that, xubuntu feels a bit laggy, which it didnt b4
<kora> i narrowed down the problem: after a resolution change my wallpaper gets displayed with inverted colors and it stays like this until i do a reboot.
<J_Litewski> kora, are you on a laptop?
<kora> yep
<J_Litewski> does it go away if you press Fn+F3 when your desktop inverts colors?
<J_Litewski> i have a problem like yours, but thats when i'm trying to do a dual monitor setup
<J_Litewski> it funks up my colors on startup
<kora> ill try it, although i think the button just does a "xrandr --auto"
<kora> second ill try it
<J_Litewski> a simple Fn+F3 fixes it for me
<J_Litewski> but i also have a SiS videocard too (which epically fails)
<kora> for it only switches on the lcd on the laptop
<J_Litewski> thats what it does on mine too
<J_Litewski> but it fixes my inverted colors
<kora> sadly it doesnt work for me ^^
<kora> is your dualscreen setup with xrandr?
<J_Litewski> hmm
<J_Litewski> no, dual screen doesn't work for me
<kora> ah k i c
<J_Litewski> i get the same screen on two different monitors
<kora> maybe here its the intel gma driver wich is still kinda buggy in jaunty
<J_Litewski> maybe
<kora> hm im really thinking of going back to 8.10,... seems like 9.04 still has some major flaws
<forces> use LTS
<kora> lts?
<J_Litewski> Long Term Support
<kora> ah k
<Roylap> åäö what do you see?
<kora> an "a" with a circle on it, and an ä and an ö
<kora> the last two are a with two dots on it and o with two dots on it
<Roylap> thats great news
<Roylap> hmm, my status window dissapeared in irssi. How to I get it back to (1) ?
<super_hoops1967> hey, i've messed up my xubuntu can anyone help please?
<Pres-Gas> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<super_hoops1967> well i was trying to get my xubuntu to look like mac osx. i've changed something and now everytime i open a window the APPLICATIONS/PLACES disappear and it doesn't let me move the window around.  also window tweak manager no longer opens :(
<DetroitLibertyP2> is there a question in there somewhere?
<firestorm> hello. Can you suggest a very lightweight browser?
<super_hoops1967> how do i get it so whatever window i have open doesn't cover the top bar (applications/places) and also lets me move my window around the screen
<SiDi> firestorm: opera (proprietary) and midori
<SiDi> for midori, get it on launchpad, there's a PPA for the latest version afaik
<genii> firestorm: dillo
<SiDi> super_hoops1967: i suggest you remove the files that made your xfce bug, and reinstall xfce4-panel
<firestorm> PPA... isn't unsafe?
<super_hoops1967> is there anyway of finding out what i've installed? i was stupidly installing without taking much note (stupid i know). and how to i reinstall the xfce4 panel?
<SiDi> firestorm: its from an xfce developer afaik. You can aswell get it on xfce's git and compile it ^^
<SiDi> its just that there have been 4 versions since then
<vassalli> sera
<vassalli> azz
<vassalli> no italy
<firestorm> vassali compare no....
<SiDi> super_hoops1967: i cant say what you installed :) but for the panel "sudo apt-get reinstall xfce4-panel"
<SiDi> i hope it'll help
<SiDi> !it | vassalli
<ubottu> vassalli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<super_hoops1967> just tried that sudo apt and it comes up with E: invalid operation re-install
<SiDi> "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfce4-panel" sorry
<super_hoops1967> brilliant cheers thats just finished. will try and remember what i've installed thats cocked the rest up :)
<Roylap> Where do I mount /dev/sdb2, /media/ or /mnt/ ?
<SiDi> as you wish ? :D
<Roylap> Hmm okay I choose media then. #sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/ <-- correct command?
<SiDi> nooo :O
<SiDi> "sudo mkdir /media/MyDisk2 && sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/MyDisk2"
<SiDi> dont mount on /media itself
<SiDi> only mount on empty folders
<Roylap> yay works!
<Roylap> thanx SiDi
<SiDi> Roylap: you're welcome
<Roylap> SiDi: got more for you! Thinking about making it auto mount using fstab. Did I get it right?
<Roylap> #/dev/sdb2 /media/zulu ntfs defaults 0 1
<SiDi> erm
<SiDi> dunno about ntfs ^^
<SiDi> it looks ok
<SiDi> ntfs-3g maybe instead of ntfs... really not sure
<Slonkie> ntfs-3g is what i'm using
<Slonkie> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Slonkie> if you want read/write that's what you need!
<Roylap> okay will go with ntfs-3g then, thanx
<SiDi> Heya Slonkie :)
<Slonkie> Good evening SiDi :)
<SiDi> knome: ping :P
<knome> SiDi, pång?
<SiDi> Wanna give me your point of view on some xfwm ? :P
<Wunderbar> how do I go about removing all the unused apps from the menu list?
<knome> SiDi, sure.
<SiDi> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=104180
<SiDi> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Alvaro+XFWM+theme?content=104246
<SiDi> I only packaged them tho (+ added a button to hanso)
<SiDi> currently trying to make more buttons to alvaro
<SiDi> the gtk's are from dashua
<knome> imho the titlebar and menubar contrast is a bit problematic
<knome> in alvaro
<knome> hmmh, i don't like the completely round tool icons on hanso
<Wunderbar> has anyone come across an icon  like high contrast inverse but small?
<martha_> Hi does anyone here know about the dial via conexant modems, I know there is an open source driver, a proprietary one that half works if you pay for it and an dell one that I havent seen to many positive posts about
<martha_> but the info is quite dated, I think
<martha_> I am going to get high speed internet soon I just need dial up to work for awhile
<Wunderbar> histo, I can get rid of all the excess apps in my menu...how do I do that?
<Wunderbar> can't*
<martha_> Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. HCF 56k Data/Fax Modem (rev 08)
<genii> martha_: I've dealt extensively with this subject, to much frustration
<martha_> I have the linuxant sources I think I just need to compile for my kernel, but I dont know how
<genii> martha_: The linuxant one is only good for 14.4 unless you pay them
<martha_> I know
<genii> martha_: What is device:vendor ?
<DetroitLibertyP2> Wunderbar: have you tried uninstalling them from the synaptic menu?
<genii> lspci -nn            should tell it
<martha_> abouve
<martha_> above
<Wunderbar> Id have to completely remove kubuntu
<Wunderbar> it won't let me just remove the apps
<martha_> genii, 01:0b.0 Communication controller [0780]: Conexant Systems, Inc. HCF 56k Data/Fax Modem [14f1:1033] (rev 08)
<genii> martha_: "Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. HCF 56k Data/Fax Modem (rev 08)" does NOT contain vendor:device code in it. You want to look for something like 14f1:ancd
<Wunderbar> what would be be the best way to remove kubuntu- what with it being a complete waste of space...
<genii> martha_: OK, hang on a bit
<martha_> sorry
<genii> martha_: Unfortunately 14f1:1033 is not a combination which the Dell full-speed Ubuntu driver will see and set up. So you have two opetions: Pay for Linuxant, or else try to go the manual route.
<martha_> genii, what is the manual route
<genii> martha_: I'll give you link shortly
<martha_> and where did you find that info
<genii> martha_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190728
<genii> martha_: I have atm over 500 Conexant modems which I'm also trying to get working in linux
<martha_> genii, pm
<genii> Without paying Linuxant for that many licenses.
<martha_> right
<martha_> that is silly
<genii> martha_: I do not give assistance in private message, only in public channel. Sorry if this may be an inconvenience for you
<martha_> genii, ok if I had the full speed code what would I do?
<genii> martha_: There is no "full speed code". There's just a binary you would get from Linuxant in that case which you would just install according to their site
<martha_> ok
<genii> martha_: In your case, you can get the HCF one from them at http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hcf/downloads-license.php       after agreeing to the agreement there
<genii> The instructions to install it are on the next screen after that one
<martha_> pm?
<genii> martha_: Again, public channel only please.
<martha_> ok
<genii> martha_: The forum link I gave sometimes works and sometimes not to build the driver from the last-known source code which was available for Conexants. Even then it sontains what are called "binary blobs" or proprietary stuff, etc. I've had success and failures both with doing it this way. If I had only a handful of modems I'd let Linuxant extort me :)
<martha_> genii, what would you call this latestgenericsources/hsfmodem-7.60.00.04full.tar.gz
<genii> martha_: That is the Dell code for the drivers they are currently using. Those are also from Linuxant, btw.
<martha_> ok
<genii> If your Vendor:Device code does not meet what is currently in a Dell which is provided with a Conexant driver from them, it son't work.
<genii> son't ->won't
<martha_> ok
#xubuntu 2009-05-07
<rastamac> hola tengo un problema con el sonido que al reproducir o al hacer cualquier sonido me hace un ruido entre el sonido
<forces> rastamac, que tarjeta gráfica tenes?
<rastamac> sis 671/771
<rastamac> ?
<nintnint> Can someone walk me through getting MPD and Ario working?
<nintnint> ok thanks
<customer> i keep trying to write a image to floppy and it says permission denied how do i do it
<cody-somerville> how are you trying?
<customer> dd if=bootfloppy.img of=/dev/fd0 count=1 bs=1440k
<customer>  like this
<cody-somerville> as what user?
<customer> as regular user
<cody-somerville> customer, You'll need to use sudo to run the command as root
<customer> so type sudo in front of it
<Cypher67> i could not find a firewl
<Cypher67> sorry
<Cypher67> i could not find a firewall in xubuntu system any ideas?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys having probs with this POS 4318 not showing in NM anybody good with wireless here?
<jimisrvrox> btw im using 8.10
<jimisrvrox> R1cochet: hey are you good with wireless?
<ddsweet47> I looking for help with a display problem in ubuntu 9.04.  i ran a flight simulator the screen over lapped and had to reboot.  when it came back up the highest resolution that is listed it 800 x 600 and i am getting random boxes on the screen.
<rparish> how do i open a samba share with xubuntu
<The-Kernel> So, I have 4 gig's of ram, like Windows, do I need to be using 64-bit to utilize it all?!
<scarlet> any 1 know how to install lx 800 epson printer in ubuntu jaunty?
<R1cochet> cant  just plug it in?
<R1cochet> cant u*
<scarlet> Page 1 (Scheduler not running?):
<scarlet> {'cups_connection_failure': False}
<scarlet> Page 2 (Choose printer):
<scarlet> {'cups_dests_available': [], 'cups_queue_listed': False}
<scarlet> Page 3 (Local or remote?):
<scarlet> {'printer_is_remote': False}
<scarlet> those come form printer troubleshooter
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> sorry man cant help
<scarlet> the printer is already connected, but xubuntu cannot recognized it
<scarlet> differenet situaation when i use ubuntu intrepid
<R1cochet> i dunno
<R1cochet> did u upgrade or fresh install?
<scarlet> using fresh install
<scarlet> lot of my hardware didnt recognises
<scarlet> my geforce 2 mx, no sound , no printer
<R1cochet> well ima start my printer since fresh install
<R1cochet> u have me worried somewhat
<scarlet> what brand printer ?
<R1cochet> epson
<R1cochet> seems to work
<R1cochet> i mean its recognized and all the options are there but no damn ink levels still
<scarlet> oic
<scarlet> is there a away to donwload the driver?
<R1cochet> i have no isea
<R1cochet> idea*
<R1cochet> u might check in #ubuntu
<R1cochet> they might be able to help
<moodog> morning all
<R1cochet> morning
<ChrisVighagen> Hi! I have a weird problem, my system partion is loosing space at the rate of 2.5-5Mbyte per hour and I have no idea whats causing it.
<ChrisVighagen> the /tmp and /var/tmp contain noting out of order
<tavasti> ChrisVighagen, are changes permanent, or is extra 'diskfiller' disappearing in boot?
<Roylap> Any of you have problems runing Unetbootin in xubuntu 9.04?
<tavasti> some programs may use space in /tmp so that they open file and remove it from filesystem
<tavasti> program can still use file (write, read) but you can't see it
<tavasti> but it still uses disk space untill program closes file
<tavasti> if filler is permanent, you should be able to find it with 'du '
<tavasti> run 'du -x > /tmp/du_log.1' and after one hour 'du -x > /tmp/du_log.2', and 'diff /tmp/du_log*'
<tavasti> HTH
<ChrisVighagen> tavasti, I dont reboot my system that often
<ChrisVighagen> last tiem ai rebooted was 8 days ago... and before that it was about 2 months...
<tavasti> same here
<tavasti> try that du-thing
<ChrisVighagen> but that use of du was interesting.
<ChrisVighagen> i'm going to try that =) thx
<tavasti> that might be some program writing log file with debug-settings
<tavasti> or even without debug, some web server access log?
<ChrisVighagen> On a different topic, i get this error message everytime i start Firefox it started yesterday
<ChrisVighagen> ailed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<ChrisVighagen> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<ChrisVighagen> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<ChrisVighagen> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<ChrisVighagen> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<tavasti> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ChrisVighagen> ah sorry
<ChrisVighagen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165949/
<tavasti> have you looked http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ ?
<rocko> for real?
<rocko> yo
<ChrisVighagen> rocko, do you mean me?
<R1cochet> yes
<R1cochet> yes
<ChrisVighagen> Hi I'm back... a reboot cleared the / partition so that I now have 3.06Gb of 7.33Gb free... very strange.
<R1cochet> listen music player doesnt open for me, please help
<Roylap> new install?
<R1cochet> yea
<R1cochet> mouse goes to busy cursor then stops and nothing happens
<Roylap> open the file with totem movie player
<Roylap> it will ask you to dl codecs
<R1cochet> it plays it in totem
<Roylap> its listed as "movie player" if you right click on a file and choose open with other..
<R1cochet> doesnt open
<Roylap> can you start the Listen music player from Application > multimedia >
<Roylap> ?
<R1cochet> no
<R1cochet> thats how i usually try to start it
<R1cochet> terminal output when ii try to open player: http://paste.ubuntu.com/165965/
<Roylap> sorry I have no idea then :>
<R1cochet> all good thanx for trying
<tavasti> ChrisVighagen, on possible reason for such is some log file + rotation
<tavasti> program logging to file, and after a while, logrotate removes file, but program logging still to same file, which if already removed
<tavasti> you can't see it on filesystem, but it still takes space
<ChrisVighagen> that is scary
<tavasti> seen it for example with apache
<ChrisVighagen> is there a solution for it?
<tavasti> config that logging program to change file regularily
<tavasti> or restart it when log files are rotated
<tavasti> but first of all, you have to find that file which is growing
<tavasti> now after reboot you have suitable time to check with that du trick
<tavasti> file is most liikely still there, so you can see it
<ChrisVighagen> Step One, find the offending program and punish it severely. =D At least now I know how to proceed with the scripting. thanks for the help
<tavasti> you're welcome
<turutosiya> hello
<turutosiya> I've installed xubuntu (jaunty) on thinkpad t41
<turutosiya> i feel slow. how can i make it faster?
<tavasti> what is slow?
<turutosiya> all windows moving
<R1cochet> video card?
<turutosiya> ATI Mobility radeon 7500
<Roylap> Whats lighter then xfce?
<R1cochet> turutosiya: did u install the grafx driver?
<techknowlust> Can someone point me in the direction of the xfce config file on a live cd?
<techknowlust> I am trying to edit it to change the default backdrop after an install, but I can't seem to find it
<techknowlust> I'd rather do it in a config file than replace the default file with my own one
<techknowlust> no-one?
<shinbatsu> hello, can anyone help me access floppydisks in Xubuntu 9.10?
<Shapeshifter> hi. Where can I get an .img of the xubuntu 9.04 iso to put on an usb stick (don't have a cd drive on this machine)?
<Slonkie> http://xubuntu.org ?
<Roylap> Shapeshifter: you dont need an .img file for that. Download Unetbootin (win and linux cleint).
<Roylap> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<shinbatsu> Slonkie was that for me? I've found no relevant information there or in the wiki or in the forums
<shinbatsu> I've tried to mount the floppy the ordinary linux way but get "mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist"
<isaac_> Got a question about the AT&T USB internet "aircard."  Will it work with Linux, specifically Xubuntu 9.04?  The people at AT&T tech support hadn't even heard of Linux. :/
<Diecast_Messiah> Hailz all
<Diecast_Messiah> anyone know ... if there is a way i can change my system menu??
<DetroitLibertyPe> yes
<DetroitLibertyPe> Its Linux, you can do anything
<SiDi> Diecast_Messiah: Intrepid / Jaunty ?
<SiDi> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<Diecast_Messiah> 8.10 Intrepid
<Slonkie> I have a shockwave flash plugin in firefox, anyone know how i can uninstall this?
<DetroitLibertyPe> slonkie: did you get it from the repos or from shockwave directly?
<Diecast_Messiah> Sidi osrry interpid
<Slonkie> I don't know DetroitLibertyPe it's just there when i install firefox
<SiDi> Diecast_Messiah: look above for the menu entries inside Accessories/System / etc
<SiDi> either, there is a menu editor on right click for the other menu entries
<SiDi> Slonkie: swfdec-mozilla ?
<Slonkie> Thank you, SiDi. :)
<Diecast_Messiah> mmm not seeing it.... in the editor i have like setting and all that .. i can make my own entry and that no problem.... but there is a system menu and all i can do is to make it simple or multi-level
<Diecast_Messiah> sorry i feel dumb ..lol new to xfce... before it was just ubuntu and pclinuxOS before that
<SiDi> Diecast_Messiah: for this you have to modify the .desktop files
<SiDi> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<SiDi> menu editor planned for xfce 4.8
<Diecast_Messiah> oh ok thank ever ever much
<Diecast_Messiah> very very LOL
<Diecast_Messiah> wow never would have found that on my own LOL... thanks again... I'll have to try this out
<Diecast_Messiah> later all
<likemindead> Anyone know how to install Ceni in Xubuntu?
<likemindead> Or even where to find it?
<DetroitLibertyPe> apt-cache seach ceni?
<DetroitLibertyPe> ^search
<genii> It's in Debian but not in Ubuntu
<SiDi> genii: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-motu if someone can port it before debian import freeze for karmic
<likemindead> That'd be awesome. It comes with antiX M8 and works wonders for network configuration.
<genii> Looks like there was a PPA for Hardy, here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~inx-devel/+archive/ppa
<likemindead> ;-)
<SiDi> re
<SiDi> oops
<Araneidae> Can I get rid of all my window decorations?  (Then I'll need a close window key/mouse combination.)
<ZeZu> you dont even have to have a window manager
<ZeZu> or you could use twm
<ZeZu> and F4 ought ot close them
<ZeZu> to*
<Araneidae> Well, I've tried the really lightweight window managers, but xfce isn't bad
<SiDi> ZeZu: what is xfwm then ?
<SiDi> ah sorry
<SiDi> i read "you don't have"
<SiDi> instead of "have to have"
 * SiDi should read twice before speaking.
<ZeZu> with ubuntu attached to it, xfce seems a bit heavy for the really old hardware anyhow
<Araneidae> Well, I've played with dwm and xmonad, both very lightweight ... but xfce is good enough for me
<SiDi> its meant to be worked on :p
<ZeZu> i have an ibook g3 w/ 256mb of ram, and i have no free mem for sure running xubuntu :)
<Araneidae> But I'd like the option of *really* bare windows!
<Araneidae> Well ... calling xmonad lightweight is a bit of a lie
<ZeZu> e17 runs on the beagleboard w/ 128mb of ram
<Araneidae> Presumably I could cook up my own window style ... but don't know where they're documented
<ZeZu> google will prob have some answers for you there
<ZeZu> i've never looked into it
<ZeZu> I can usually find something i like
<ZeZu> or use nothing at all, then you just get a rect
<Araneidae> Is there an option for nothing at all?  Didn't spot that
 * ZeZu shrugs, its an option, dont know if a UI "has" that option in a menu somewhere
<Araneidae> Currently using Window Manager "Totem" style, the lightest I could find
<ZeZu> as is twm
<Araneidae> Sure.  Where does xfce keep its configuration options?
<ZeZu> well you realize it wont be using xfce anymore
<ZeZu> just straight X
<Araneidae> Ah, no -- I'm happy with the basic behavour of xfce, going to keep that for now
<ZeZu> no wm = no xfce-desktop,  no panel,  no anything other than just a rect if youy open a window
<Araneidae> yah, dwm wasn't very different from that
<Araneidae> Tried it, it's ok, but more work than I'm interested in for my desktop...
<Hezy> I tried gnome-do today. now I know where the name comes from - it installed more than half of gnome on my system...
<DetroitLibertyPe> hezy:you'll have that
<DetroitLibertyPe> I liked Amarok and K3b, now I have almost all of KDE on mine
<Hezy> DetroitLibertyPe: I could actually login into gnome. but it used dolphin as a file manager (WTF?)
<SiDi> Hezy: of course
<SiDi> since you didn't install the session
<SiDi> it used your own apps instead of the gnome-session's default apps
<Hezy> yes. but I don't use dolphin, I use thunar...
<Hezy> I think dolphin wad installed when I tried digikam
<Hezy> what a mess
<DetroitLibertyPe> Hezy:That's messed up
<DetroitLibertyPe> Id just go threw synaptic and take out all that bolonga
<tmurase> hm.  someone recommended midori to me a while back as an alternative to ff
<tmurase> but, so far it's not any lighter than ff 3.5
<SiDi> hah :P
<SiDi> tmurase: i don't believe you
<SiDi> and im a true gecko fan
<SiDi> here midori uses ~10x less RAM
<slow-motion> hi
<Slonkie> Good evening slow-motion!
<slow-motion> hi Slonkie
<tmurase> SiDi: with what I usually have in terms of tabs open they're about the same
<DetroitLibertyPe> tmurase: my personal prefernce is SeaMonkey, Dillo is lighter, and if you wanna go ultra light, Netrik is tiny
<Slonkie> Where can i change my DNS servers in xubuntu?
<SiDi>  /etc/resolv.conf :P
<Slonkie> so the "nameservers" would be my DNS servers right?
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> !resolv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolv
<SiDi> (i'm not sure)
<SiDi> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<SiDi> pff
<Slonkie> well i'l try.. should i reboot after changing the name servers?
<genii> That file takes effect immediately
<Slonkie> all right thanks
<Slonkie> yep that did the trick. Thanks SiDi & genii :).
<Slonkie> I forgot.. where is it i need to place new themes?
<charlie-tca> I put them in /usr/share/themes
<Slonkie> Thanks :)
<SiDi> tmurase: you were right
<SiDi> midori's engine eats much more ram actually :o
<SiDi> (another myth debunked, webkit not lighter than gecko :O)
<charlie-tca> That seems bad
<SiDi> for gmail, ff 3.5 takes 81 MB
<SiDi> and midori 100
<SiDi> and ff is of course much more complete in terms of functionalities
<charlie-tca> That seems realbad
<Slonkie> hmm i can't copy them in there
<Slonkie> i typed "sudo cp <theme> /usr/share/themes"
<Slonkie> that should be right?
<charlie-tca> looks right
<Slonkie> cp: omitting directory `darkertheme'
<Slonkie> What does that mean?
<SiDi> charlie-tca: i'm gonna enable the midori ppa
<charlie-tca> sudo cp -r
<SiDi> its not fair, ff was on 3.5beta
<knome> Slonkie, it's not copying that directory
<Slonkie> :S
<charlie-tca> why enable it?
<charlie-tca> sudo cp -r <theme> /usr/share/themes or else it is -R
<Slonkie> -r did the trick
<Slonkie> thanks! :)
<charlie-tca> got one right?
<charlie-tca> SiDi: nm, just got confused here
<SiDi> charlie-tca: latest midori still heavy
<SiDi> goes 107MB almost instantly
<charlie-tca> Let jeromeg know, I think
<SiDi> i'll come back with ff-3.6 and see how it goes
<SiDi> see if it has memory leaks
<J_Litewski> is there a sources list for xfce.net?
<charlie-tca> Wouldn't that be a website?
<J_Litewski> yea...
<J_Litewski> i was just wondering if xfce.net has a sources list for XFCE4
<knome> J_Litewski, what do you need with sources list?
<charlie-tca> Oh, try apt-get source xfce
<knome> *mean
<J_Litewski> i just want to update xfce
<knome> right
<J_Litewski> since my little "update from source" didn't work too well
<SiDi> J_Litewski: their git/svn
<SiDi> its highly not recommanded tho
<J_Litewski> right
<tmurase> SiDi: heh
<J_Litewski> or is there talk about when 4.6.1 will be mainstreamed?
<knome> J_Litewski, soonish, i suppose
<charlie-tca> I believe it is in work
<J_Litewski> because it sucks not being able to mount HAL DUI devices
<J_Litewski> have my CD's don't work anymore
<J_Litewski> *half
<J_Litewski> could also be that my CD-rom drive sucks too, idk
<J_Litewski> stupid undockable CD-rom drive :-/
<knome> :P
<J_Litewski> well, off to work on my program
<SiDi> there are improvements in ff3.6
<SiDi> a one regression (major one)
<SiDi> (the text of the uris in the urlbar's autocompletion proposals is BLUE like any URI color instead of the theme's text fg color !)
<likemindead> Welp... Xubuntu 9.04 has beat out antiX M8 as my preferred disto for my old Latitude C610 PII/1GB RAM laptop. ;D
<SiDi> :D
<SiDi> Glad to hear this :)
<likemindead> I still love antiX, though. CrunchBang too. ^__^
<likemindead> But Xubuntu has my <3.
<J_Litewski> Likemindead, the Dell Latitude C610 is one of the best Dell lappies i ever used
<J_Litewski> to bad mine didn't like windows to much
<J_Litewski> it would start deleting needed files
<likemindead> J_Litewski, ... well... it _is_ Windoze...
<likemindead> ;p
<J_Litewski> heh
<likemindead> Are you new to Linux, J_Litewski?
<J_Litewski> on my Inspiron 1000
<estan> hey folks. how can i manually set my name server temporarily on xubuntu? i can't find a /etc/resolv.conf..
<estan> ah nevermind, i could just create the file.
<MTec007> Hello every body. I am having some strange system issues regarding wireless internet. I recently followed a guide on ndiswrapper and I do beleive that it has fixed 'something' but as to what, I am not sure. My wireless card is connected to my (for now any way) unsecured router. It has been assigned an IP address via DHCP and the connection status says its connected at 54MBps. Would a system permission issue cause the wireless card
<MTec007>  not to be able to access the internet even though it could connect to the router to get an IP assigned? I am using firestarter (the results are the same no matter what I do with that even turning it off doesn't make a bit of noticeable difference. Any and all help would be greatly received and appreciated.
<SiDi> Firestarter is not needed, firewall with default settings lets you have the internet :)
<SiDi> are you sure you got an IP ?
<SiDi> type ifconfig and paste it please
<SiDi> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<SiDi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
#xubuntu 2009-05-08
<iliketofrolic666> how do I change screen saver settings?
<MTec007> SiDi, I do have an IP that doesn't seem to be the issue.
<R1cochet> iliketofrolic666: do u have xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver
<iliketofrolic666> w/e is default for xubuntu
<iliketofrolic666> i think gnome-ss
<iliketofrolic666> it recognizes the command in terminal
<iliketofrolic666> ** (gnome-screensaver:7446): WARNING **: screensaver already running in this session
<R1cochet> yep
<R1cochet> applications>settings>xfce settings manager
<R1cochet> but i recommend xscreensaver. u can actually set individual options for each screensaver
<R1cochet> only draw back is the screenlock dialog, u cant change it
<R1cochet> but other than that its far superior
<J_Litewski> where is the normal install directory?
<R1cochet>  /
<J_Litewski> i mean, is it in the ~/ directory?
<J_Litewski> as a dotfile?
<R1cochet> what is it?
<J_Litewski> it's a program i'm writing, i'm trying to future proof it
<R1cochet> i have no idea
<R1cochet> sry
<J_Litewski> np
<R1cochet> can some1 help me get listen music player to open
<R1cochet> when i click on it from apps menu the mouse makes busy cursor then stops and nothing happens
<gourdcaptain> I upgraded to 9,04 from 8.10 and my USB drives now take about several minutes to be recognized by the system. Any ideas?
<R1cochet> upgrading slowed everything for me
<R1cochet> i had to do fresh install and now it runs faster than 8.10
<gourdcaptain> I plan on either fresh installing this or Arch Linux. BTW, can you get Madwifi or other Atheros 802.11G drivers running off the CD now?
<R1cochet> i dunno
<AllStar> hi guys,any idea how to change my bootsplash screen ? i mean the loading screen of Xfce
<R1cochet> yes
<R1cochet> do u have the new one ud like?
<AllStar> yes
<R1cochet> install startup manager
<AllStar> ok
<R1cochet> open it click on appearance tab
<R1cochet> click manage usplash themes
<R1cochet> add new
<AllStar> oh
<AllStar> is there anyway to change without using startup manager ?
<R1cochet> u r talking about the xubuntu screen with the scrollbar right?
<R1cochet> yea but i dont know how
<AllStar> yea
<AllStar> im talking about the boot screen
<AllStar> the loading scrollbar before login
<R1cochet> yea
<R1cochet> there is a way i saw somewhere online but using manager was so much easier for me
<AllStar> so i'll have to download startup manager in source code then compile and install huh
<R1cochet> no
<R1cochet> get it from synaptic
<AllStar> lol ok
<R1cochet> thats how i got it
<AllStar> ok
<AllStar> hey
<R1cochet> ?
<AllStar> i typed startup manager in Terminal
<AllStar> but package not found o.O
<R1cochet> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<AllStar> oh thanks i works now
<AllStar> it works now *
<R1cochet> np
<AllStar> :)
<R1cochet> what splash u gonna use?
<AllStar> from deviantart.com
<AllStar> you ?
<R1cochet> ive been using a couple from gnome-look
<R1cochet> but i have yet to get fingerprint splash to work :(
<R1cochet> looks the shit
<AllStar> fingerprint ?
<R1cochet> i sec
<R1cochet> 1*
<AllStar>  one with a human face ?
<R1cochet> nope
<R1cochet> i get a link for u
<R1cochet> u can also change the bootloader splash if u want
<R1cochet> and the loging screen
<R1cochet> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/USplash+Theme+Fingerprint?content=93826
<R1cochet> thats the finger print splash
<AllStar> lol
<AllStar> my old computer freezed when i try to install startup manager
<AllStar> -_-
<AllStar> sometimes its like this
<AllStar> R1chochet
<R1cochet> ?
<R1cochet> like what
<AllStar> you use apache ?
<R1cochet> nope
<R1cochet> what is it
<AllStar> i also not sure but i think its something that can let u to host ur own website with your computer
<AllStar> and totally free
<genii> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 44 kB, installed size 100 kB
 * genii sips
<AllStar> i've tried apache
<AllStar> but i end up with an error
<AllStar> :(
<AllStar> any friendly human can help me out
<AllStar> lol
<R1cochet> AllStar: u have a link for splash screens on deviant? i cant find them
<R1cochet> nvm
<AllStar> oh wait
<R1cochet> just did a site search had left out the U
<AllStar> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=apache#catpath=customization/skins/linuxutil&order=9&q=splash
<AllStar> there u go
<R1cochet> ty
<R1cochet> much better
<R1cochet> which splash are u gonna use?
<AllStar> hmm
<AllStar> maybe this
<AllStar> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/USplash+Theme+Fingerprint?content=93826
<AllStar> you ?
<R1cochet> i dunno yet
<R1cochet> i have some oldies from gnome-look
<AllStar> any idea how they change their taskbar ?
<AllStar> to make it look like mac os
<AllStar> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=71314&file1=71314-1.jpg&file2=71314-2.jpg&file3=71314-3.png&name=lukas+desk_op-let
<AllStar> i mean this
<AllStar> the things at the bottom
<R1cochet> thats a gtk theme
<R1cochet> the taskbar at the top?
<AllStar> is it
<R1cochet> w/ the gnome foot and the .trash tab
<AllStar> no
<AllStar> at the bottom
<R1cochet> ohh the dock
<R1cochet> cairo dock
<AllStar> this one
<AllStar> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=71314&file1=71314-1.jpg&file2=71314-2.jpg&file3=71314-3.png&name=lukas+desk_op-let
<AllStar> ya
<AllStar> dock
<R1cochet> there are a couple diff docks u can use
<R1cochet> ive only used cairo
<AllStar> where can i find them
<R1cochet> i think u can find some themes at cairo's website
<AllStar> ok
<KoshB5> I'm haveing internet connect problems on a fresh jaunty install. I suspect the linux native drivers are the culprit. However, when I install ndiswrapper, I get no option for it.
<KoshB5> I can connect to the local wifi (home) network.
<KoshB5> I'm using the ndiswrapper package from the ndiswrapper site
<R1cochet> did u try opening hardware drivers?
<KoshB5> system is a Compaq 5441 w/256M ram and a PCI graphics card
<R1cochet> app>system>hardware
<AllStar> R1cochet:im going to install the dock using startup manager too ?
<R1cochet> ok
<KoshB5> I open hardware drivers and it says no propietary drivers found
<R1cochet> did u run a check?
<KoshB5> The wireless is a Trendnet TEW-424UB
<AllStar> R1chochet:the boot screen from startup manager = bootloader themes or uplash themes
<R1cochet> usplash
<R1cochet> bootlaoder is grub menu
<R1cochet> u can change that as well
<AllStar> lol ok
<AllStar> so Usplash themes using tar.gz ? or .so
<R1cochet> .so
<KoshB5> r1chochet: It ran a check on it's own. Nothing found
<R1cochet> u need to extract the .so then add that in startup manager
<AllStar> ok
<R1cochet> KoshB5:  i dunno then sry
<AllStar> change tar.gz to .so ?
<R1cochet> no
<R1cochet> open it and extract the .so
<AllStar> sry im new to linux
<R1cochet> all good
<R1cochet> u can also add cursors and icons if u like
<AllStar> but the splash screen downloaded is in source code mode
<AllStar> only makefile , some png inside
<R1cochet> ohh thats the fingerprint one isnt it
<AllStar> ya
<R1cochet> yea i was having that issue as well
<R1cochet> gimme a min
<AllStar> lol
<AllStar> k
<R1cochet> did u try to dl the .deb?
<AllStar> not yet
<AllStar> deb works ?
<R1cochet> maybe not cuz i dont see a jaunty deb
<AllStar> lol
<AllStar> how do i install the dock ?
<R1cochet> try from synaptic
<R1cochet> actually u should go to the cairo room on this net
<AllStar> k
<AllStar> ll
<AllStar> Cairo-Dock2 débarque dans toutes les chaumières des Linuxiens !
<AllStar> Voici une liste non exhaustive de toutes les nouveautés
<AllStar> what is this
<AllStar> - -
<Amarok___> i am getting an error when I load a CD, it claims: "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:     klauncher said" Unknown protocal
<Slonkie> hmm say i have an mediacenter with xubuntu, would i be able to play an .avi file by ssh'ing from my laptop ?
<SiDi> the file is on your lappy ?
<SiDi> i think you can with vlc / totem
<Slonkie> No it's on my mediacenter
<Slonkie> I wanna play it on the mediacenter which is connected to my lcd tv
<SiDi> aw
<SiDi> Erm thats a good question :P
<tavasti> on what display you want it to be shown?
<SiDi> If it supports URI's and sftp then yeh :P
<Slonkie> I wanna play it on the mediacenter / my lcd tv
<tavasti> do you want to see it on your laptop, or on your mediacenter?
<Slonkie> i just don't wanna have to use vnc like i am right now with windows :(
<tavasti> are you running X on mediacenter?
<tavasti> and what is on screen?
<Slonkie> well, i'm not running anything yet, going to install xubuntu jaunty if it's possible
<tavasti> is that lcd tv or computer tft display?
<tavasti> and how it's connected to computer?
 * SiDi dunnoes what the hell a media center is
<Slonkie> my mediacenter (just an computer which i use for playing movies/music ;)) is connected to my LCD TV trough VGA
<tavasti> SiDi, just computer, but used for watching tv, etc
<Slonkie> nothing fancy, SiDi ;)
<tavasti> Slonkie, then you most like would run X
<SiDi> Slonkie: then what do you use to play vids on your media center ?
<SiDi> something like totem/vlc ?
<Slonkie> well atm i'm using vlc @ windows, and i'd prefer vlc in xubuntu too :).
<SiDi> cause vlc supports sftp streams if i'm right ^^
<Slonkie> what would i need sftp stream for?
<SiDi> or either you can create a mountpoint on your media center to access your other pc
<Slonkie> the .avi file is on the mediacenter
<tavasti> and for X, if there is no app that is running ull-screen mode, you can start any X app with remote ssh
<SiDi> Slonkie	hmm say i have an mediacenter with xubuntu, would i be able to play an .avi file by ssh'ing from my laptop ?
<SiDi> ok
<SiDi> the file is on the media center
<SiDi> T_T
<Slonkie> i wanna ssh to the mediacenter (instead of vnc)
<SiDi> i thought you wanted to pick the file via sftp from your lappy to your media center T_T
<tavasti> DISPLAY=:0.0 mplayer myfile.avi
 * SiDi goes bed.
<SiDi> k i see
<SiDi> well as tavasti said :D
<Slonkie> thanks, tavasti ! :)
<SiDi> or :1 if you use a second X serv :P
<Slonkie> :)
<adam_> how do i get my panels back in xubuntu,i have lost my task bars and start menu.
<Slonkie> alt+f2 - xfce4-panel
<Slonkie> i updated from 8.10 to 9.04 some time ago, just now i see that my icons aren't the same as in a newly installed jaunty.. Why is this?
<Slonkie> nvm
<MarcPV> hi
<Slonkie> Hello marcPV :)
<marcPV> i upgrade to 9.04 and i miss the volume fader in the upper bar
<marcPV> any idea?
<Slonkie> did you use it to turn up/down volume, or just to see volume level?
<marcPV> to up/down
<marcPV> the usual fader bar
<Slonkie> okay, i don't know how to get the old one back
<marcPV> maybe its a bug
<Slonkie> you chould add the "mixer" which makes you able to up/down too, just place the mouse over the icon and scroll
<Slonkie> nah i don't think it's a bug
<marcPV> im a rookie, so i dont really know what is a bug... ;)
<marcPV> i already place the mixer but i dont want the window to pop up anytime
<Slonkie> well just place the mouse at the mixer and scroll up down using the scroll
<Slonkie> don't click the mixer
<Slonkie> You chould also bind buttons for up/down :).
<marcPV> how can i scroll down/up?
<Slonkie> do you have a scroll on your mouse?
<marcPV> its laptop old ibm
<Slonkie> all right
<Slonkie> well you chould do buttons for it then :/
<marcPV> ŵhat?
<Slonkie> like.. F11 for down volume and F12 for up or whatever buttons you like
<marcPV> 1min pls
<aitap> Hello!
<Slonkie> !hi | aitap
<ubottu> aitap: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<aitap> I'm trying to install Xubuntu via Wubi on my second PC
<aitap> its RAM is 256 MB
<aitap> when i try to run the installation, it says that i have only 255 MB
<aitap> and then fails
<aitap> i'll show you the error, wait a moment
<aitap> writelines() agrument must be sequence of strings
<aitap> so, what i can do to install xubuntu?
<marcPV> i'm little busy, but thanks a lot Slomkie
<marcPV> Slonkie
<Cristi_> anyone here
<Cristi_> i need help
<Cristi_> what is gnome?
<SiDi> its some kind of creature
<SiDi> of the mithology
<Cristi_> o ya?
<SiDi> as big as a dwarf
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> but they live in the forests !
<Cristi_> i think is a desktop enviroment
<SiDi> (gnome is a desktop environment, just aswell as xfce)
<Cristi_> i think you are teling lies
<Cristi_> some kind o
<Cristi_> f
<Cristi_> creature?
<Cristi_> im not stuppid
<Cristi_> so you all use xgace?
<blue_sky> xubuntu doesn't configure X correctly for my screen/video card. I've got three 'stripes' of screen - the left side, and then two copies of the right side, the whole centre of the screen is missing, so I can't see what to click on in the menus to fix it. Any suggestions?
<Pres-Gas> blue_sky, do you know what your graphics card is?
<blue_sky> Pres-Gas: It's been a long time since I had to config it. It's an ATI of some kind, 16MB ram, the screen is 1600x1200
<Pres-Gas> Can you get to one of the virtual ttys (ctrl+alt+F2 for example) and log in?
<blue_sky> yes
<Pres-Gas> blue_sky, run "lshw -class display" and tell me the vendor and product.
<blue_sky> Pres-Gas: I was just switching to a VT and I've a
<blue_sky> lost all display, gimme a minute!
<Pres-Gas> np, blue_sky
<blue_sky> Pres-Gas: had to do a hard reset, just booting...
<blue_sky> Pres-Gas: OK. It says: Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x
<blue_sky> Pres-Gas: Forgot to say, definitely and ATI
<Pres-Gas> Well, I do see this item based on your card, blue_sky:
<Pres-Gas> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/old-laptop-new-ubuntu-no-decent-screen-resolution-658417/
<blue_sky> OK, looking it up
<Pres-Gas> blue_sky, check this one out too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-r128/+bug/284309
<blue_sky> OK
<blue_sky> I know it all works, it's been running Debian for many years, just don't remember how!
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, Ubu has not been writing a Xorg.conf for a bit...you may have to hand hold it by actually making that file, blue_sky
<blue_sky> Pres-Gas: Yeah, OK, I may re-boot with an old Knoppix disk here that I know works fine, and extract the info I need under that. Thanks for your help
<Pres-Gas> NP...sorry it was not an easy fix
<DetroitLibertyPe> god i'm attractive
<Pres-Gas> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blue_sky> Pres-Gas: Just a quick FYI, that first link you gave me has led to a solution to the problem. Nice clear 1600x1200 24bit display, instead of a chopped about 800x600... Nice! Thanks again.
<Pres-Gas> blue_sky, w00t!
<Pres-Gas> I wondered about that
<Pres-Gas> Note the 2nd still says this is a bug
<Pres-Gas> ...but as long as you can hand-hold it, all is well
<ruadh> Hi. I have installed Photoshop Elements 6 using 'wine'. The installation went fine, with no problems. However, when I started Elements and attempted to register the product I got an error message saying "We were unable to connect to Adobe to register your product". I have no problems with my internet connection and JaveScript enabled in Firefox. Has anyone experienced any such problems?
<Pres-Gas> ruadh, is Photoshop Elements actually attempting to open up a browser?
<ruadh> Pres-Gas, No. But I guess it needs too
<ruadh> too/to
<Pres-Gas> ...and it is likely wanting to open up a windows browser, ruadh...which you do not have because you are running linux.
<ruadh> Pres-Gas, ok, thanks
<Pres-Gas> ruadh, I would guess that or it is wanting to talk via its own client, which may not be fully implemented since you are in wine
<Pres-Gas> See if you can register it more manually from adobe.com
<ruadh> Pres-Gas, Will do. Thanks for your advice
<Pres-Gas> Hope you get it going
<ruadh> :)
<Pres-Gas> ruadh, have you tried the gimp?
<Pres-Gas> It has more features than Elements, I believe
<ruadh> Pres-Gas, I am not keen on gimp, never have been.
<Pres-Gas> May I ask why, ruadh?
<petur> Hi
<petur> Gnome\XFCE is the only diffrence between ubuntu and xubuntu ?
<Pres-Gas> petur, there are different other utilities installed, ie Thunderbird instead of Evolution...but they both come from the same software repositories...
<Pres-Gas> so an ubuntu install can be set up like xubuntu and vice versa
<cjr> hi. i have a question that i had trouble googling.. i'm running xubuntu on a laptop, and i was wondering if there's a way to preserve the aspect ratio when changing the display resolution?
<Slonkie> Anyone here able to browse files with bluetooth to their mobilephones with xubuntu?
<knome> Slonkie, was with intrepid at least, haven't tried in jaunty.
<Slonkie> I'm haven't been able to do in either of the versions
<Slonkie> I'm only able to send files :/
<knome> right.
<SiDi> you'll need gnome-obex-ftp
<SiDi> and bluez-gnome
<SiDi> afair
<SiDi> and it was working just fine here last time i checked
<Slonkie> For my problem? :)
<Slonkie> if it is.. There is no gnome-obex-ftp package :(
<SiDi> gnome-vfs-obexftp
<Slonkie> Thanks
<F3r0X> hi
<F3r0X> just a question
<F3r0X> i've just switced from ubuntu to xubuntu
<SiDi> Hello
<SiDi> Feel free to ask
<Slonkie> That diden't help unfortunaitly, SiDi. :(
<F3r0X> i cannot find on systray the volulume control  icon  as in ubuntu
<F3r0X> i found mixer applet but it's not immediate as in ubuntu
<F3r0X> i know it's a stupid thing
<SiDi> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<SiDi> !obex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obex
<SiDi> Slonkie, there should be howto's somewhere... it's doable for sure anyways
<SiDi> F3r0X, you got the mixer applet atm ?
<Slonkie> Thanks
<SiDi> F3r0X, you can scroll it up / down to increase/decrease volume
<F3r0X> yes
<F3r0X> but i have to click it and then change volume
<F3r0X> does it exists something more immediate?
<F3r0X> hops
<SiDi> F3r0X, scroll it with your mouse
<SiDi> F3r0X, if you're under jaunty, you can also try to install xfce4-xfapplet-plugin and then add an xfapplet, then go to the applet's properties and turn it into a volume applet
<F3r0X> ok
<F3r0X> ...
<F3r0X> sorry
<F3r0X> it works
<F3r0X> :)
<SiDi> :p
<F3r0X> good start with xubunutu :)
<F3r0X> another question
<F3r0X> my video card is not detected
<F3r0X> with lspci this is the result
<F3r0X> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1650 Pro (rev 9e)
<J_Litewski> is there a way to change the way xubuntu handles when the computer overheats?
<J_Litewski> i'm tired of my lappy shutting down when it overheats. i would like it to subspend itself instead
<tmurase> Uh, how hot is it getting?
<J_Litewski> not sure
<J_Litewski> it just starting happening
<tmurase> I think at some point the CPU will just shut the whole thing down (> 100C?)
<J_Litewski> after i took the cmos battery out
<tmurase> The bios settings aren't the same as before, then?
<J_Litewski> not sure
<J_Litewski> the only thing i change in the bios is the startup settings\
<J_Litewski> i'll check though
<J_Litewski> brb
<J_Litewski> nothing in BIOS
<tmurase> can you run xfce4-sensors?
<J_Litewski> i'll try
<J_Litewski> installing it now
<J_Litewski> i think it's the crappy design of the dell inspiron 1000
<J_Litewski> ACPI/THRM is 83.0 C
<J_Litewski> thats kinda high
<J_Litewski> that's not right
<tmurase> yeah, that's pretty high
<tmurase> the fan is going full throttle too?
<J_Litewski> it's on half power
<tmurase> that doesn't seem right eitehr
<tmurase> On one of my laptops I had to open the thing up to take out a big dust bunny blocking the vent.  But the fan was desperately trying to cool the system
<J_Litewski> huh
<tmurase> ie: the fan was at full speed
<J_Litewski> i'm just going to be glad when i get my desktop
<Xubuntu904Instal> Hello.  Xubuntu 9.04 fails to install.  It goes black screen and scrolls error messages having to do with a hard drive.  AthlonXP2500+, 2gb ram, nvidia 6800, IDE cdrom, SATA hard drives (x2)  Does Xubuntu not support SATA or something?
<Xubuntu904Instal> When trying to install after booting the livecd (instead of install from boot menu), it only sees one of the SATA hard drives.
<Xubuntu904Instal> It hangs at the menu where you enter user information (step 5 of 7)
<Slonkie> hmm i changed my nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf but it doesn't seem to update? how do i make it update and make it keep the settings for next time i login?
<Xubuntu904Instal> Any suggestions, anyone?
<Xubuntu904Instal> slonkie, did you do it as root?
<Slonkie> Yes ofcourse :)
<Xubuntu904Instal> :)
<Xubuntu904Instal> on this system I'm having trouble installing Gparted hangs when booted from the livecd.  guess ubuntu hates my sata controller.
<DetroitLibertyPe> yes, Ubuntu has feelings and it HATES your sata controller
<Xubuntu904Instal> it speaks to me in error messages when I try to install.  they say that "hda" is having problems, but I thought sata shows up as "sda" in /dev
<Xubuntu904Instal> of course hda has problems... there isn't one.
<Xubuntu904Instal> cfdisk : "FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive"
<Xubuntu904Instal> cfdisk fails when pointed at sda, and hangs when pointed at sda1
<Xubuntu904Instal> Okay, I'm guessing that xubuntu 9.04 just plain doesn't like the nforce2 chipset's sata controller.  I've read of others doing a SATA install.  Where to report the bug?
<Xubuntu904Instal> I did a "dd if=dev/zero of=dev/sda" and it reports that only 1.1gb of zeros were written.  what the heck?
<Xubuntu904Instal> it's a 80gb drive.
<cjones> how can i create an iso image from a a cd
<Slonkie> Use brasero
<Slonkie> It has a built in function for exactly that :)
<Xubuntu904Instal> any other apps other than gparted and cfdisk on the xubuntu disk?  neither seem to work...
<SiDi> Xubuntu904Instal, bugs go in bugs.launchpad.net
<Xubuntu904Instal> I mean for partitioning...  guided partitioning fails.
<Xubuntu904Instal> thx, sidi
<SiDi> i suppose you should set the project for the bug to the kernel
<Xubuntu904Instal> sidi, have you gotten xubuntu to install on a SATA drive before?
<SiDi> All my PCs use sata drives afaik
<SiDi> and it works ok on all of them
<SiDi> i guess its a motherboard + kernel problem
<Xubuntu904Instal> any of your mobos have the nforce2 chipset?
<SiDi> no :p
<SiDi> only intel here
<Xubuntu904Instal> ahh
<Xubuntu904Instal> guess I'll have to dig up an IDE and try again... :(
<alyawn> Does anyone know why Thunar opens 2 windows whenever I connect my external USB hard drive?
<genii> Two partitions?
<alyawn> Only one drive appears on my desktop and both windows are in the same folder
<alyawn> When I disable the "Browse removable media when inserted" then I get no windows as expected.
<DetroitLibertyPe> alwyan:becaue you double clicked, so it opened twice
<alyawn> I didn't click on anything... I just plugged in the drive (USB)
<DetroitLibertyPe> well, never mind then
<DetroitLibertyPe> <- Runs sheepisly to the back
<cjones> how can i take an iso image of xubuntu and add files so that when i install it the files would be on the desktop?
<Slonkie> Anybody know an application in which i'm able to mark x amount of .mp3 files and change the id3 tag album on all of them at once?
<alyawn> I just tried with another USB hard drive and a flash drive and I always get 2 windows. Any ideas?
<cjones> how do i use braso to save a disk as an iso image?
<cjones> how do i use brasero to save a disk as an iso image?
<knome> cjones, "disc copy"
<cjones> how can i take an iso image of xubuntu and add files so that when i install it the files would be on the desktop?
<R1cochet> there is a program. hold i o forgot what it was called
<R1cochet> wells theres 2 diff ones.
<R1cochet> look at aptoncd, ima try to remember the other
<R1cochet> aptoncd doesnt add to install disc but will create a cd of all the packs u want
<Slonkie> cjones open brasero and press the "Disc Copy"
<SiDi> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SiDi> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<SiDi> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<SiDi> cjones, see above :p search help.ubuntu.com for OEM installs too
<R1cochet> SiDi: what was that program that would let u create ur own installer?
<cjones> SiDi all i want to is haveall my roms for my emulators someplace i can find them after install
<SiDi> R1cochet, dont remember
<Slonkie> I wonder if anyone know of an "rss" application one can add in the panel which shows latest headlines from an feed?
<laisa> Hi ppl. I have a problem with my resolution. Ecerytime I login, the Resolution change
<laisa> I whant to use 1024x768
<laisa> or 1152x864
<laisa> anyone?
<Slonkie> be patient laisa.
<laisa> Slonkie can you help?
<Slonkie> No if i were able to help i'd had answered. So be patient and when someone whom's able to help they will answer you.
<laisa> How can I run xfconf as root in Xubuntu 9.04?
<SiDi> laisa, did you install your GPU's drivers ?
<SiDi> If yes, did you use sudo instead of gksudo for drivers/screen res GUI apps ?
<laisa> Xubuntu doesn't find my GPU
<SiDi> aw
<SiDi> I can't help on this tho :)
<zorofrozo> hey, i cannot change the login screen on my xubuntu jaunty setup to belgian azerty.
<zorofrozo> the login screen is in us qwerty
<zorofrozo> can someone help me???
<SiDi> zorofrozo, edit your xorg.conf's keyboard layout and it should be good
<zorofrozo> humm, i'll try that, is there no way to do this tru the menus??
<SiDi> In Xubuntu i'm not sure :/
<zorofrozo> uwkay, and location of xorg??? i tryed etc, i was wrong:p
<knome> /etc/X11/
<zorofrozo> right^^ thx
<zorofrozo> opened it tru terminal with mousepad now, problem is, xorg is nearly empty, do you know the exact code?
<knome> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<knome> hmmh.
<knome> !kb
<ubottu> While it is common in the computing field to consider 1kB (one kilobyte) = 1024B (1024 bytes), the correct equation, according to standard IEEE 1541, is 1kB = 1000B. On the other hand, 1KiB (one kibibyte) = 1024B  -  Same goes for all multiples
<knome> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<knome> see that xfce one ^
<zorofrozo> nice :d
<zorofrozo> that will change the layout in the login screen?? because once logged in, it's fine, then it is azerty
<zorofrozo> i'll try and post back
<zorofrozo> grtzz
<zorofroozo> back
<zorofroozo> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<zorofroozo> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<m200> hi guys
<knome> !hi | m200
<ubottu> m200: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<m200> I need a quick 1-2-3 help with regard to Xubuntu 9.04
<zorofroozo> hi
<m200> I just installed through NetBoot Xubuntu 9.04
<m200> and tried to access my another PC with shared Windows and another PC with SSHFS
<m200> it seems that I can get authenticated and connected in Gigolo
<m200> but, when I try open the icon, it doesn't do anything
<m200> I don't have this problem with Ubuntu and Kubuntu.
<m200> I really appreciate if if you guys can share some lights
<zorofroozo> stillno azety in login screen, any ideas ??
<zorofroozo> still no azerty, is what i meant
<m200> hope some on this list can help out
<m200> thanks in advance
<SiDi> zoredache, isnt there an option in GDM for language ? :/
<SiDi> zorofroozo, *
<SiDi> zoredache, soz
<zorofroozo> let me look
<zorofroozo> i changed the layout at settings-keyboard
<zorofroozo> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<zorofroozo> what did you mean by gdm?
<zorofroozo> gnome display manager, kay:p
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> its the name of that login thing
<SiDi> the keyboard settings GUI is only for the xfce session
<SiDi> there also is the system-wide one in xorg.conf
<SiDi> but maybe gdm has its own one
<SiDi> then it'd be in /etc/gdm/somewhere
<zorofroozo> as though it seems:p
<zorofroozo> found gdmsetup, but doesn't provide the layout option, thquest continues
<SiDi> good luck :X
<SiDi> try #gdm maybe there'll be someone btw :P
<SiDi> Purée ubuntu server est mieux seedé que Fedora 10
<SiDi> j'ai gagné 3% sur Fedora et 15% sur Ubuntu
<SiDi> OOp
<SiDi> Wrong channel
<Slonkie> Anyone here know an calender which is capable of syncronising with the S60 mobile operative system?
#xubuntu 2009-05-09
<m200> Hi
<m200> Is there any one who has a way to access smb and sftp using Xunbuun 9.04?
<R1cochet> sry i dont know
<R1cochet> try google or the forums
<martha_> genii,  you around
<martha_>  Communication controller [0780]: Agere Systems LT WinModem [11c1:044e]
<martha_>  anyone got one of these working
<martha_> anyone else here good with winmodems unuder linux?
<martha_> how does one run a file that ends in .pl?
<R1cochet> i would think w/ pearl
<martha_> ? ok
<martha_> I thought something like ./ or sh
<R1cochet> i dunno honestly
<R1cochet> just a guess
<R1cochet> what can i use to create an iso of a dvd movie i have? like if i just want to make a 1:1 copy of it
<R1cochet> nvm
<R1cochet> brasero should work fine
<J_Litewski> zoredache_, can you verify that if you run xfce4-sensors from a terminal and exit it from the 'X' button, the terminal hangs until you press Ctrl+C
<artistxe> J_Litewski, you are assuming that he has them installed
<artistxe> ?
<Yud_Zroc> whats more stable 8.04 ot 9.04
<R1cochet> both seem equal to me
<Yud_Zroc> hm i guess ill try 9.04
<R1cochet> u can always try the livecd's
<Yud_Zroc> im using kubuntu, but it is too buggy for me.....and i want simplicity and it to be very light\
<Yud_Zroc> i dont care much about eye candy
<R1cochet> yes kde is buggy
<R1cochet> i liked xfce more than gnome
<Yud_Zroc> gnome is turning to a vista its making my want to cry
<R1cochet> well then i wont recommend compiz
<R1cochet> lol
<Yud_Zroc> does xu come with pigin im, and open office org
<infdo> is anyone here?
<Yud_Zroc> i am
<infdo> why does xubuntu need its own channel?
<Yud_Zroc> cause it uses another DE
<Yud_Zroc> and coding could be different idk
<infdo> what does a different DE include?
<infdo> are there different packages?
<Yud_Zroc> different repos
<R1cochet> Yud_Zroc: it comes w/ pidgin but ull have to dl OOo from repos
<infdo> different commands?
<Yud_Zroc> ok
<R1cochet> its comes w/ abiword and gnumeris
<Yud_Zroc> R1cochet: can i remove them\
<R1cochet> of course
<R1cochet> u can remove from synaptic or terminal
<infdo> R1cochet: can i install open office if i want?
<R1cochet> thats the first thing i do :)
<R1cochet> get rid of abiword and gnumeris
<R1cochet> yes
<R1cochet> its in repos
<Yud_Zroc> does it use apt-get
<R1cochet> yep
<R1cochet> sudo apt-get remove abiword gnumeric
<infdo> R1cochet: does it have the "add/remove programs" feature?
<R1cochet> or sudo apt-get purge abiword, and sudo apt-get autoremove
<R1cochet> yes
<R1cochet> it has add/remove as well as synaptic package manager
<infdo> so why would anyone choose ubuntu over xubuntu?
<R1cochet> ubuntu uses gnome and xubuntu uses xfce
<R1cochet> its all preference
<R1cochet> i prefer xfce
<R1cochet> also i recommend after u install that u remove gnome-screensaver and opt for xscreensaver
<R1cochet> more options, u can fine tune each screensaver
<infdo> so if i install xfce then my system is officially xubuntu?
<R1cochet> i guess yea
<Yud_Zroc> xscreensaver?
<R1cochet> r u on ubuntu now?
<infdo> yeah
<R1cochet> i think theres a howto somewhere on switching to xfce
<Yud_Zroc> yesh
<Yud_Zroc> open up syn
<Yud_Zroc> the search xfce-desktop-enviornment (spelling might be off)
<R1cochet> xscreensaver is the aplet that lets u control the screensavers
<R1cochet> far superior to gnome-screensaver
<infdo> can i go to the ubuntu channel for xubuntu support?
<R1cochet> yes on some things
<R1cochet> i have
<R1cochet> just depends on what it is
<infdo> what things cant i go there for?
<R1cochet> i have no idea
<R1cochet> prolly xfce issues
<infdo> what does ubuntu have that xubuntu doesnt?
<infdo> i remember installing xubuntu once
<R1cochet> nothing that ive needed
<infdo> and it didnt have something that ubuntu did have
<R1cochet> like?
<infdo> i forgot what
<infdo> are there any compatibility issues with any third party programs?
<R1cochet> also xfce can run gnome and kde apps
<R1cochet> dunno
<R1cochet> ud have to google that
<Yud_Zroc> because xu and u use the same base most things such as drivers are the same (nvidia, audio, wireless, etc)
<infdo> R1cochet, Yud_Zroc: how does xubuntu make itself more lightweight?
<infdo> specifically, how does it make the desktop environment more lightweight?
<Yud_Zroc> less clutter and your memery locations types
<Yud_Zroc> it manages memery easier cause it uses programs that use less ram
<Yud_Zroc> making calculations faster by using less memery
<infdo> what do you mean by less clutter?
<R1cochet> less shit
<infdo> less packages?
<Yud_Zroc> like a car that is almost the same except for the casing...one has fiborglass the other is metal
<R1cochet> .comparison xfce  to gnome
<infdo> what?
<R1cochet> wrong channel sry
<nikolam> I just want to express my rage over Whole system blocking (and sound and video twitching and everything) while updates are installing.
<nikolam> They Should do that in Background aargh
<nikolam> 8.04 LTS 64bit
<DICKBOYZ> hi all
<SiDi> nikolam, its DONE in background
<SiDi> don't think its DESIGNED to eat all your CPU..
<SiDi> If your PC is _really_ old though, it might just lag because of it
<nikolam> My PC is Dual core AMD at 2.5Ghz
<nikolam> It seems it is designed to destroy all interactive usefulness while installing packages in background.
<nikolam> i am not sure, maybe its priority could be changed somewhere
<R1cochet> what are u talking about
<R1cochet> i have no such issues here
<nikolam> Very nice, I am on 64-bit Xubuntu Hardy/8.04 and you?
<nikolam> I use software Raid1 device and 2 sata hdd`s, maybe that is bottleneck or something
<nikolam> Since I see that every disk operation also slow things down very much, even f process is of no high priority etc
<nikolam> I am also using fglrx driver maybe that is something to consider, too
<R1cochet> i dunno maybe
<nikolam> or i could try rt kernel or something
<R1cochet> im on 32b xubuntu 9.04, amd 4400 2g ddr1 3sata, 1 which is partitioned to 2 drives for dual boot
<nikolam> hey, Could you boot with kernel 2.6.24-24, I can only boot with 2.6.24-23
<R1cochet> i only used 8.04 for about 2mo then 8.10 came out
<nikolam> Ok, I see.
<nikolam> I have testing partition on first drive for 9.04
<nikolam> But I don`t think I will migrate any time soon, I have all new programs on this LTS I need.
<R1cochet> gotcha, that alwats is a pain
<R1cochet> how do i find out the kernal im running?
<nikolam> uname -a :)
<R1cochet> Linux Linux 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<R1cochet> ive read that unless u have more than 4g ram that its pointless to run 64bit version
<nikolam> mm maybe..
<histo> R1cochet: not really
<histo> R1cochet: I run 64bit and see no difference from 32bit.
<histo> R1cochet: as far as usability. However I get performance increases in folding etc...
<R1cochet> folding?
<zoredache_> folding.stanford.edu
<zoredache_> contribute your spare cpu cycles to curing cancer today :)
<nikolam> i run 64bit. maybe 64bit os and programs use more Ram
<histo> nikolam: they cache more memory
<nikolam> But if you add memory lately to, say 8 gogs, you are ready for it.
<nikolam> ops, new measurement for memory, gOgs ;) heeh
<need> hi - anyone who could help with bluetooth keyboard?
<Slonkie> How do i make an static IP in xubuntu?
<nikolam> Slonkie, http://www.google.com/cse?cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=static+IP&sa=Search
<nikolam> help.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<qwerkus> Does anyone know how to set up a working LAN chessgame between ubuntu and winxp hosts ?
<nikolam> qwerkus, http://www.linux.com/feature/60859
<nikolam> http://en.opensuse.org/Games/Chess
<nikolam> http://www.tim-mann.org/xboard.html
<nikolam> That`s it gnu chess with linux and windows gui backend
<nikolam> qwerkus, http://www.tim-mann.org/ics.html
<nikolam> http://sourceforge.net/projects/chessd/
<qwerkus> Great; thank you very much
<qwerkus> !
<Skizoboy> hey there
<valdur55> hello
<valdur55> I have lost my panels.
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<valdur55> Nice :)
<valdur55> panels are back.
<charlie-tca> :-)
<valdur55> I have been in linux two weeks :)
<charlie-tca> Welcome to Xubuntu. It only gets better
<valdur55> yea :) Like four days in xfce.
<valdur55> Damn.. My cpu is 100%
<charlie-tca> You can use system monitor from Applications -> System -> System Monitor to see what is causing that.
<valdur55> CPU Graph give false alarm?
<charlie-tca> In System Monitor?
<valdur55> In panel :)
<charlie-tca> I don't know. It might not be giving correct increments
<valdur55> i think. X-serv restart is best way
<valdur55> ;) BRB!
<valdur55> How can get my keyboard Hot keys?
<valdur55> Like Seach,Home,Back,Favourites, Play, Pause, AP1 etc.
<valdur55> How can make my Bottom bar larger?
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu?
<valdur55> I want to two rows.
<valdur55> )
<valdur55> 9
<valdur55> 9.04 maybe
<valdur55> lastest ;)
<charlie-tca> Don't know how to make it two rows.
<valdur55> Nice :)
<valdur55> I changed syse of panel to 50 pixels
<vitron> .
<Wunderbar> is there a way to remove the excess options from the menu...a lot of kde apps that I don't use in xubuntu..
<Yud_Zroc> why doesnt my cell phone automaticly mount like it does in kubuntu and/or ubuntu
<J_Litewski> Yud_Zroc, what do you mean?
<J_Litewski> like, when you plug it in?
<Yud_Zroc> ya
<Yud_Zroc> usually it popped up
<Yud_Zroc> but it aint
<Yud_Zroc> it wont even detect it in the file manager
<Yud_Zroc> but my phone knows it is plugged in
<J_Litewski> huh
<J_Litewski> sounds like a problem or feature left out of Exo
<Slonkie> Anybody know's where emesene keeps it's configuration files?
<satuon> I've got a problem, I installed compiz and Alt+F2 stopped working.
<artistxe> strange. works here
<artistxe> did you check your keyboard settings ( settings manager ) ?
<satuon> actually it works after i go to settings->keyboard and re-set the shortcut to be Alt+F2 (and it was Alt+F2 before that, so i haven't changed anything)
<satuon> but each time i start compiz it stops working again :(
<knome> satuon, sounds like compiz is stealing that shortcut for some other use.
<knome> satuon, once running compiz, what does alt+f2 do?
<satuon> nothing
<satuon> i mean, nothing that i can see
<Besogon> How can I find out driver of my Cd-rom?
<satuon> is there any way to see to what's Alt+F2 binding?
<satuon> some file that i can text-search for 'alt+f2'?
<charlie-tca> Besogon: look in /var/log/dmesg for cd-rom
<Besogon> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<charlie-tca> All you have to do is open it in mousepad and search for cd-rom
<charlie-tca> Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20 is what mine says
<Besogon> charlie-tca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/168111/ How can I know where is word of the name driver?
<charlie-tca> Mine is about 2 lines after that
<charlie-tca> My second cd-rw drive doesn't show any driver. It might be built into the kernel
<Besogon> 'Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods' what is mean that string? It has just after 2 lines that was pasted there by me
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<Besogon> cdrecord dont work for me. I'v been trying burning dvd-rw with multisession and without result. hm...(
<slow-motion> hi
<Slonkie> Evening slow-motion :)
<slow-motion> hi Slonkie
<artistxe> I know that this is the Xubuntu room. but I was curious . does anyone have any opinions on switching over to Linux Mint XFCE ?
<artistxe> as in. reasons not to ?
<artistxe> I keep reading that Mint is an "improved" version of xubuntu and besides newbie friendliness I cannot figure out why.
<charlie-tca> Doesn't Mint have all the codecs?
<artistxe> "all the codecs"  ? by that you mean media ?
<artistxe> downloading the iso right now. I am not sure if it will run live though.
<charlie-tca> yeah, Isn't Mint a mulimedia distro?
<charlie-tca> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<Slonkie> Is Mint build on ubuntu too?
<artistxe> charlie-tca, did not know that it was a multimedia distro. I have what I need with Xubuntu though
<artistxe> supposed to be lighter and "out of the box"
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: yes
<Slonkie> Okay
<Slonkie> I must say, it does look quite nice
<charlie-tca> Just because it is not xubuntu doesn't mean it can not look nice...
<artistxe> :)
<Slonkie> Lol
<artistxe> well. it is not going to kill me to try it out. but I would hate to reconfig my entire setup . I could save my home dir I think and swap it out ...update the installed programs. but the OS would have to impress me to do that.
<artistxe> the I would have to start #mint
<artistxe> ;)
<Brad777> Hi anyone here have a mic working successfully? I tried to follow the guides but I don't understand what they are telling me to do I'm a noob at linux and it's hard to follow unless i'm given specific commands to type :-(.
 * artistxe will report back tomorrow after doing extensive testing on Mint
<T`> hi, anyone here have issues with getting xfce to store the keybaord shortcut settings?
<slow-motion> n8
<KoshB5> How do I log into the root?  ndiswrapper instrucions says I need to do so in order to install it
<knome> KoshB5, prefix every command with "sudo"
<KoshB5> Knome; thanx
#xubuntu 2009-05-10
<Wunderbar> when I log into xubuntu I keep getting my gnome desktop for a few seconds before it switches to my xubuntu desktop
<Wunderbar> how do I stop this?
<forces> saluton
<R1cochet> hola
<kora-chan> heya, i'm just thinking about installing a 64 bit version of xubuntu. would you guys recommend using the 8,041 lts version or the new jaunty?
<xy|ox> kora-chan, if you a little more stability use 8.04, if you want the latest packages use the latest release
<KoshB5_> I've installed Jaunty on a Compaq 5441 (256M ram, PCI graphics). I'm useing a usb wireless for internet. It connects to the router but not the internet.
<KoshB5_> any ideals on how to fix it?
<R1cochet> IPv4 settings, did u set the dns?
<KoshB5_> how do I set the dns?
<satuon> i'm back with another problem, lol
<satuon> now it's the resolution
<satuon> previously i could choose between various resolutions but now the only choice can be the max resolution (1024x600)
<knome> why would you need lower resolutions?
<satuon> i have asus eee laptop
<knome> and..? :)
<satuon> games on wine
<forces> netbooks use 1024x600
<satuon> want 800x600
<forces> configure wine
<satuon> and wine crashes if it can't set the screen
<satuon> how?
<knome> 800x600 is not a correct ratio resolution anyway
<knome> winecfg?
<satuon> ok, i started it
<satuon> do i go to graphics?
<forces> yes
<forces> check emule virtual desktop
<forces> and type your resolution
<satuon> ok, i set it
<satuon> wait a minute, i 'll try to start the game
<satuon> it works now, wine starts
<satuon> but it starts in a window
<satuon> can i make that window fullscreen?
<valdur55> How install Nvidia 96 drivers?
<valdur55-brb-eat> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3)
<valdur55-brb-eat> My video card.
<knome> valdur55-brb-eat, jockey
<valdur55> ok.. need use google?
<R1cochet> did u open hardware drivers?
<R1cochet> apps>system>hardware drivers
<valdur55> Yea.
<R1cochet> and?
<valdur55> But it lagg
<valdur55> Need use Main server?
<R1cochet> dude it just looks like it lags
<R1cochet> it will sit at 0 for a while then jump to like 60 then 80 then done
<R1cochet> then restart
<valdur55> :) Downloading and installing process is 0
<R1cochet> it is rather large also
<R1cochet> it will sit there
<R1cochet> but its working
<R1cochet> trust me, i have nvidia card
<R1cochet> it jumps way up after a couple mins
<valdur55> yea :) i had install in Estobuntu und ubuntu
<R1cochet> just go have a smoke
<R1cochet> wtf is estobuntu?
<valdur55> lol... I can't smoke
<valdur55> Based on Ubuntu
<valdur55> With Kubuntu desktop
<R1cochet> so y not kubuntu
<valdur55> like Kubuntu :)
<valdur55> How terminate the crashed item?
<valdur55> oK! I will wait :)
<valdur55> I rebooted my system
<valdur55> Damn.. Like bug
<valdur55> Yockey backet crashed
<valdur55> Backend*
<Slonkie> Does anyone know of an RSS reader which can be hidden in the notification area and when a new "feed" is downloaded make an popup with the feed?
<Slonkie> nvm i found liferea
<Duckslammer> greetings: I have a ques about setting up ulogd, can anyone help me?
<Slonkie> !question | Duckslammer
<ubottu> Duckslammer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Duckslammer> i have installed ulogd; I am using ufw; what do I need to do to make the fw reports go to ulogd? the wiki says it needs to be done but not how to do it
<Duckslammer> where else should i ask for help with ulogd?
<Slonkie> !ulogd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ulogd
<Slonkie> Might just wanna be a little patient Duckslammer or come back later and ask agian, i believe many people isen't even up yet.
<Duckslammer> are most people here in north america?
<Slonkie> I think alot is in europe
<Duckslammer> anyone know how to disable touch-click on a touchpad?
<sixcorners> hey uhh.. I recently installed xubuntu onto my PS3 and I think I have a problem.. When I double clicked on one of the icons on the desktop to open it, the window flashed open then closed. I did this several times then toggled some option that said 'let Xfce manage my windows' off then back on again.. anyway, now there are no icons on the desktop and I can't bring up the context menu on the desktop. The toolbars on the top and bottom work fine. The windo
<sixcorners> anyone able to help?
<sixcorners> Ah.. it still does it.. when I go to 'Places' in the top toolbar and click on something like 'File System' it flashes a window then doesn't do anything..
<marcPV> question: what is better for a 256Mb laptop (pentium M 1,50GHz), xubuntu 9.04 or Ubuntu 8.04?
<sixcorners> hmm.. when I login to a different session I get the desktop back (although the windows still don't open correctly). When I log back into the main session, I get the desktop but when I go to open the context menu it goes away..
<sixcorners> the desktop background displays fine until I enable window composting.. then the background doesn't redraw itself when I move windows over it..
<sixcorners> oh.. xfce was toggled off.. I found the setting I guess..
<sixcorners> nope, not working
<skunk666> hi to all
<firestorm> hello. Can you suggest a good messenger supporting Msn and allowing webcam chat?
<firestorm> Amsn not allowed :-)
<slow-motion> hi
<satuon> in xubuntu i get monkey symbols for mp3 tags i know are written with windows cyrillic fonts cp1251 (not UTF-8)
<satuon> can i fix that by changing the font or something?
<ruadh> Hi all
<ruadh> bbl
<emdash>  /win 3
 * Wizard yawns
<Wizard> hi
<evilbug> where can i find the xubuntu help file/manual in romanian?
<Wizard> hmm.. i don't know.. maybe on some local community website?
<Wizard> x.*x: hi
<xsavagex> Hello
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> how to install held upgrades?
<Wizard> --ignore-holds does not work
<Wizard> :P
<ruadh> re
<kora-chan> hi im using jaunty, what i want to do is input japanesse hiragana symbols in text fields. i installed scim with anthy japanese symbols. the scim gui has the japanese installed, but i have no clue how i can activate it. anybody knows about it?
<anzo> Sorry i dont
<Duckslammer> Greetings!  can someone tell me what I have to do with ufw to make it log to ulogd instead of syslog?
<SiDi> Wow
 * SiDi has no idea.
<Wizard> hah
<Wizard> xubuntu/ppc installed :)
<artistxe> isn't there a default file ( or config) somewhere ?
<Duckslammer> are you talking to me?
<artistxe> yes
<artistxe> Duckslammer : yes
<Duckslammer> ulogd capture the exceptions logged by the firewall and does something with them (whatever you tell it) but you have to tell the firewall to talk to ulogd - how to do that isn't clear to me - the docs say there is a command to iptables, but I don't understand if this works seperately from, or along with, ufw
<artistxe> looking thru info right now
<Duckslammer> and I want to tell everybody that wicd beats the tar out of NetworkManager
<artistxe> funny. I was looking at that. is used in Linux Mint I believe.
<artistxe> NetworkManager is a gnome applet . I had no problem with it though
<Duckslammer> on jaunty, it doesn't scan for wifi APs, you have to specify the ssid - this means if you go into a public hotspot you have to ask a windoze user what the network name is - humiliating!!
<artistxe> Duckslammer,   https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html      ctrl-f "ulogd" on that page
<artistxe> lol. asking a windows user. what a shame !
<Duckslammer> artist, that page is where i first learned of ulogd, but there is no info on what to do to ufw to make it use ulogd
<artistxe> sorry. mybad.
<Duckslammer> regarding wicd, it has much nicer interface that gnome networkmanager and more funtionality - plus it uses gtk, no gnome dependencies, so it works in any window manager
<artistxe> The above log will also appear in /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, and /var/log/kern.log. This behavior can be modified by editing /etc/syslog.conf  appropriately or by installing and configuring ulogd  and using the ULOG target instead of LOG
<Duckslammer> right!
<artistxe> now. to change target. fundocs
<Duckslammer> i'm unclear on what they mean by "ULOG target"
<Duckslammer> what is "fundocs"
<artistxe> say to config ulogd . do not have it installed but am guessing there is a file somewhere ( has to be)
<artistxe> fundocs is my way of saying "fun documents "  as in unclear
 * artistxe coins the term :)
<artistxe> Duckslammer, sorry I cannot help more at this point.
<artistxe> laters
<Duckslammer> thank you for trying!
<PaoloIT> hi
<PaoloIT> I got a question
<PaoloIT> if somebody can help me :)
<PaoloIT> I migrate from ubuntu to xubuntu (lightweight, better looking)
<PaoloIT> now I want to update the uspash
<PaoloIT> so that on boot I can see the Xubuntu logo instead the Ubuntu one
<PaoloIT> how can I?
<PaoloIT> I've just installed xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<PaoloIT> how can I select the usplash?
<PaoloIT> just done
<PaoloIT> I used update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<PaoloIT> thank you
<PaoloIT> goodbye
<DetroitLiberty> since I've updated to 9.04 I no longer see the tabs on the bottom task bar of any programs, including those that have been minimized, any idea what I can do?
<Simplemind> maybe something went wrong with the applets for your menubar, try what happens: rightlclick on task bar, add new items, taskbar
<kora-chan>  heya i'm using ubuntu jaunty since a few days and wanted to reactivate my old screenlets. when i try to load a screenlet it doesnt show up and the following python errors are shown on the console http://paste.ubuntu.com/169020/. any1 got an idea?
<DetroitLiberty> simplemind: thanks!
<DetroitLiberty> any idea what happened?
<DetroitLiberty> Is there a way to set so if I drag a window off of the desktop it is displayed on the next desktop, like you can on KDE?
<ochosi> DetroitLiberty, go to menu -> settings -> window-manager -> advanced -> wrap workspaces
<iliketofrolic666> anyone know to use a tv tuner in xubuntu?
<iliketofrolic666> \j #ubuntu
<rpatton> hello
<Dnikrednuw> hallo
<rpatton> im looking for some help installing on an old amd k6 machine
<rpatton> does anybody have any knowledge of this proccessor?
<rpatton> i found a post here http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/346954-ubuntu-amd-k6-2-550mhz.html
<rpatton> that says to try xubuntu
<rpatton> just was wondering if i was wasting my time or not trying to get it installed
#xubuntu 2010-05-10
<ooze> mr_pouit: incase your still around.. do you know if there is anyway to force xfce to pull from xdg on every boot?  I would like to remove saved profiles.. so every boot is generic
<muchosoft> hola, alguien habla español?
<muchosoft> someone speak spanish?
<muchosoft> someone reply me? ¬¬
<allyourbass> just updated to 10.04 via update manager, what happened to the "shared folders" menu option? I want to admin my samba shares, has this been moved somewhere else?
<mr_pouit> ooze: delete the config in $HOME, and it'll take the one from $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<owen1> after i upgraded to lucid, i can't login. i see a wallpaper, the mouse is responding, keyboard is not and no login screen shows up. i can, however ssh to my machine. any tips?
<allyourbass> owen1, can you switch to a virtual terminal, does the caps lock light turn on when you press the caps key?
<visitor1> i have just installed xubuntu 10.04 and have now problems with thunar wich just hangs when i want to browse a hdd
<visitor1> but only with the option detailed view!
<gottto> yep that's abug - try the compact view to get where you need to go then do detailed
<gottto> s/abug/a bug
<visitor1> rather annyoing, is it know to the developer? is there going to be a update to fix it?
<gottto> been known for a little while and for sure it will be fixed
<visitor1> ok thanks gottto
<gottto> np :]
<Besogon> When wil we get next release of xfce?
<Besogon> I don't like xfce 4.6 because of it has no menu editor at all. It's so litle thing but I sure we all miss it.
<Sysi> xfce dev team is a bit down
<Sysi> it contains about 2 persons :/
<gottto> bugger me but they must work hard at it...
<Besogon> It feels
<gottto> how many lines of code in a whole desktop environment? ...
<MalkavianManiac> more than one
<Besogon> I heard that Canonical sponosored lxde... Why don't they support xfce then? It's more known be common...
<Besogon> vy common
<Besogon> by common
<Besogon> D
<visitor1> what does this application do? gam_server
<visitor1> it just needs a lot of cpu
<charlie-tca> it maintains a database of files
<visitor1> what for? i mean its running constantly
<mr_pouit> file monitoring
<visitor1> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gam-server/#post-247296
<visitor1> i turned it off
<jarnos> My 10.04 boot occasionally freezes during the display of the xubuntu logo.
<hatake_kakashi> I'd turn off the splash stuff and see where it freezes, of course not a guaranteed method but when it freezes and you have that set, you will see where it freezes
<visitor1> how can i remove the verve command line from the panel?
<hatake_kakashi> right click on the verve command line and click remove
<hatake_kakashi> or remove from panel
<visitor1> nope there comes a terminal menu
<hatake_kakashi> hmm try opening up add new items and drag'n'drop the verve command line
<visitor1> doesnt work also
<syn-ack> visitor1, you see the command line right
<jarnos> hatake_kakashi: In "Session and Startup" I have already "None" selected for Splash. Still I see splash screen in boot.
<visitor1> yes syn-ack
<syn-ack> right there on the left "line" of the context box, try to get the cursor like 1 pixel to the left of that and right click
<hatake_kakashi> jarnos, I don't use that, I'd go directly to the grub's (or in your case, possibly grub2's) configuration file and remove it from the kernel line
<syn-ack> visitor1, where the context ends is *really* hard to see
<visitor1> lol syn-ack , i managed it, thanks
<syn-ack> I ran into that lastnight myself and spent something like 455 mins to an hour trying to get it just right
<visitor1> how can i start mc with full screen option?
<visitor1> hmm deosnt seem to be so easy
<visitor1> no mc --full-screen
<jarnos> hatake_kakashi: That would work for certain kernel, but once new kernel is updated, or grub other wise updated, I'd have to do it again. Besides grub2 tells you shouldn't edit the grub.cfg file.
<hatake_kakashi> jarnos, its mainly for debugging purposes, or if you have a better solution in mind to figure out exactly where is the problem rather than leaving helpers `stabbing in the dark'
<charlie-tca> jarnos: remove splash from /etc/default/grub configuration file
<charlie-tca> When the new kernel is put in, that does not put it back, unless you choose to allow a new file to be written specifically
<subspider> good morning to evryone
<subspider> :D
<jarnos> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<azareth> hi, my ubuntu hangs on loading "/scripts/init-bottom", but I could find that file/directory on the flash drive, can someone help me?
<jarnos> Strange, as I pressed Ctrl-Alt-Del to lock screen in 9.10, it rebooted. Usually it locks.
<_6i> hi everyone
<_6i> i have a problem regarding grub2
<_6i> after shutdown and sometimes reboot, too, i dont get to the boot menu, but instead to the grub console - if i do the "set root=...;linux...;initrd...;boot" procedure, i can boot fine, but i would like to get that boot menu... (ubuntu version: lucid, dual-boot with winxp, xp was first, ubuntu wa sinstalled afterwards)
<_6i> i've tried to reinstall grub, and the whole os and still the problem remains
<jarnos> _6i: check /etc/default/grub
<_6i> well, just defaults there..
<_6i> the problem is that sometimes the boot menu shows, sometimes not
<_6i> and i'm thrown to the grub console instead
<jarnos> _6i: do you press any key?
<_6i> no
<jarnos> _6i: try asking in #grub.
<_6i> when i shutdown, i always get the console, when i restart, if the shutdown animation is shown, then console, if just text information about the restart in progress, then i got the bootmenu afterwards
<Sysi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<_6i> well, after readin that, a could boot to ubuntu, if i enter the root, kernel and initrd settings manually..
<_6i> but didn't find help there to check what the problem is
<_6i> tried to reinstall grub and the os, too
<_6i> but the problem remained
<Sysi> that souds like bug maybe
<_6i> i didn't even find similar problems on the forums or using google in general..
<_6i> but thanks for trying to help
<_6i> ..at least someone..
<jarnos> _6i: maybe some BIOS issue?
<gharz> hey guys, i've just installed xubuntu thru wubi. why is it that the ntfs partition was not automatically mounted on xfce unlike in ubuntu??? how do i do this?
<gharz> guys, how do i mount my windows partition on xubuntu? ubuntu automatically mounts other ntfs partition. how do i do this?
<gharz> xubuntu doesn't mount them automatically? do i really need to update my fstab?
<gharz> anyone?
<Sysi> !ask
<gharz> !ntfs
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gharz> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<gharz> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Sysi> !inspection
<Sysi> baf..
<Sysi> you can talk to bot in query
<_6i> jarnos: someone on #grub asked if my BIOS have a limit on how far into a large drive it can read, because if so then on some kernel upgrades the grub.cfg may be written within that limit, and on other outside it. He said, I can usually check this by looking at your BIOS menu and seeing how large it lists the drive as being, or when it fails instead of running "linux... initrd... boot" run "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and i'l
<_6i> l see an "out of disk" error if that is the problem i'm having. But if the console is shown, and i run "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg", the bootmenu shows up, and everything boots fine.
<charlie-tca> You told him that, right?
<_6i> charlie-tca: you ask me?
<charlie-tca> yes
<_6i> charlie-tca: told whom what?
<charlie-tca> told the guy in #grub - But if the console is shown, and i run "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg", the bootmenu shows up, and everything boots fine.
<_6i> yeah
<_6i> he said:  can't think of anything that could cause this problem. Do you get any error messages when the menu fails to load?
<_6i> i said, no, just the grub console loads instead of the bootmenu
<_6i> GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu6 \n\n Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions. \n\n grub> _
<charlie-tca> After a failure, check /var/log/dmesg  or /var/log/bootlog  for errors?
<_6i> charlie-tca: that was all i got without any warning or error messages instead of the boot menu (i'll check the logs in a sec)
<_6i> (no answer from the guy in #grub since :) )
<_6i> charlie-tca: btw, those logs aren't for the problems regarding the ubuntu startup stage (could it even contain regarding grub which runs before even the os is selected to boot?..)
<charlie-tca> bootlog should even show the os selected
<charlie-tca> You may have to turn on boot logging in /etc/default/bootlog
<_6i> charlie-tca: nothing in /var/log/boot, /var/log/boot.log has 7 lines and starts with "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2", /var/log/bootstrap.log shows only some dpkg dependency issues but not errors
<charlie-tca> Sorry, I don't know anything else to try. bios is not limiting you, right? I do have a machine here that does something similar, if I try to install on a SATA drive with the IDE drive empty
<_6i> charlie-tca: /var/log/dmesg also shows just things after the selected os started to boot
<_6i> charlie-tca:  the weird thing is, that sometimes when rebooting, the bootmenu loads, but usually don't
<charlie-tca> Turn the menu on in /etc/default/grub, just comment the line - #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<charlie-tca> That should turn it on full time
<charlie-tca> Maybe that will fix it, even?
 * charlie-tca shooting in the dark, now
<_6i> charlie-tca: sorry, it has always been commented out
<_6i> (btw, thanx for trying)
<charlie-tca> Do you have more than one install of ubuntu/xubuntu on the system?
<charlie-tca> I have to wonder if there is not another menu taking over sometime
<_6i> no, just 1 winxp, and i installed an ubuntu lucid afterwards (it's also updated)
<charlie-tca> run 'sudo update-grub' in a terminal, sometimes that does straighten it out
<arthurjohnson> This is interesting, when I switch on twinview the panel is spanning the desktops.  I really don't want it doing tat.
<charlie-tca> yup, it does
<arthurjohnson> It didn't used to do that
<_6i> (after install (which was some hours before) i ran "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade")
<charlie-tca> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<charlie-tca> _6i: still try running the grub update, sometimes it doesn't update it right
<arthurjohnson> No, actually xrandr doesn't work with my nvidia card, its a twinview card
<_6i> i've done that a couple of time before: no error, the problem stays
<arthurjohnson> xrandr only shows one screen.
<_6i> charlie-tca: i've done that a couple of time before: no error, the problem stays
<charlie-tca> _6i: my brain is empty now
<charlie-tca> arthurjohnson: I thought twin-view no longer worked, but I am probably wrong
<_6i> charlie-tca: mine is overwhelmed and clueless :)
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: Its configured in the NVIDIA X Server Settings
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: Its part of the nvidia proprietary drivers
<charlie-tca> Doesn't that make me right about being wrong?
<arthurjohnson> heh
<charlie-tca> :-)
<arthurjohnson> Ungh, this is annoying.  Windows are appearing between screens.
<arthurjohnson> The main problem with the way this is running is I have two different monitors with different target resolutions.  The panel isn't showing up in the span.
<_6i> charlie-tca: what can it mean, that after a shutdown, it always shows the console, but when just restarting, sometimes the bootmenu is shown
<charlie-tca> _6i: it is a bug, if it is not shutting all the way down. Check your bios options, for ACPI.
<_6i> charlie-tca: it shuts down allright, but then, when i turn it on again, the console s shown charlie-tca: instead of the menu, but when i set the path to the menu, the menu shows up ("grub> configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg")
<_6i> charlie-tca: it shuts down allright, but then, when i turn it on again, the console is shown instead of the menu, but when i set the path to the menu, the menu shows up ("grub> configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg")
<charlie-tca> set the path where?
<_6i> in grub console (which starts instead of the boot menu)
<_6i> if i run "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg" there, the bootmenu loads allright
<charlie-tca> Do you have to select the grub menu from a windows menu, by chance?
<_6i> no
<charlie-tca> I "think" it has something to do with windows, instead of grub
<_6i> after the bios startup stuff i get the console or the bootmenu rightaway
<charlie-tca> Somehow, windows is getting things confused
<_6i> why windows?
<_6i> it wasn't even started in a while
<charlie-tca> dual boot, right?
<_6i> it didn't have the opportunity to screw up anything
<charlie-tca> windows is messing with the mbr and grub setup
<charlie-tca> windows always takes over if there is any way possible
<_6i> charlie-tca:  again, then: in the beginning, there was winxp, then i installed lucid, updated it, restarted, got the bootmenu, went straight to ubuntu, shutdown, poweron, grub console instead of the bootmenu
<_6i> charlie-tca: win didn't have a chance to interfere
<charlie-tca> But that doesn't mean a windows update didn't screw things up, does it? ;-(
<_6i> yes it does, because since the lucid install, win has not been started
<_6i> so not updates there..
 * charlie-tca gives full-disclosure: no windows here, don't really like windows, thinks microsoft wants to over write grub
<charlie-tca> I'm sorry then. I am out of ideas again.
 * charlie-tca also thinks windows belong in the wall of the house, not the computer
<_6i> sometimes it really could, but since it didn't get the chance to do that, it couldn't (not a single byte of windows could have been executed, since it was never started from the grub bootmenu, therfore, it could not rewrite anything, since it did not ruan)
<_6i> *run
<_6i> charlie-tca: yeah, well, didn't like it either very much, but evidence shows (according to me), that it couldn't have commited the crime this time...sadly..
 * arthurjohnson hasn't used Windows outside VirtualBox since 1998
<jarnos> arthurjohnson: doesn't VirtualBox make it slow?
<arthurjohnson> Not Windows XP
<arthurjohnson> I mostly use it to watch VirtualBox.
<charlie-tca> huh?
<arthurjohnson> of course, the machine I do this on is a dual core with 2 gigs of RAM on Xubuntu, so plenty of resources ;)
<arthurjohnson> Er,  I mean Netflix
 * charlie-tca didn't know VBox was that good a show ;-)
<arthurjohnson> I used to use it to sync my daughter's iPod Touch, but with Lucid I can sync her iPod Touch over USB and GTK Pod
<arthurjohnson> And every once in a while I run across something that needs Windows.  Not usually, but every once in a while.
<charlie-tca> I haven't needed windows since 1998
<arthurjohnson> Now that Netflix streams to my Wii, I don't even watch netflix that much on my vbox.
<arthurjohnson> Okay, this is downright strange.
<arthurjohnson> If I save the twinview configuration, and reboot, the panels stay where they belong, and windows appear where they are supposed to.
<ooseiso> im trying to disable touchpad tapping permanently. I downloaded GPointingDeviceSettings and disabled tapping but every time i reboot its back.
<charlie-tca> Isn't that what you want?
<charlie-tca> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<arthurjohnson> No, I used to run nvidia settings and turn on twinview when I needed the extra montior
<arthurjohnson> Which isn't all that often.
<charlie-tca> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<charlie-tca> ooseiso: ^^
<arthurjohnson> Meh, I can leav it on I guess.
<ooseiso> so yeah, i dont want to disable the touchpad just the tapping.
<arthurjohnson> The second monitor usually sits under my desk until I need it, which isn't all that often.
<arthurjohnson> ooseiso: I typically just use touchfreeze
<colbyz> hi...i want to install xubuntu lucid, dual boot with windows vista....i have read about a last minute bug....what can i do now?
<charlie-tca> What last minute bug? don't have answers without the facts
<ooseiso> that looks like its for windows and further only disables tapping when your typing. "disable touchpad tapping permanently" lots of things tell me how to turn it off, but it never stays off.
<colbyz> The problem  affected the bootloader and made it impossible for a dual-boot user to switch back to Windows once Ubuntu was installed.
<charlie-tca> And was fixed before the final release?
<charlie-tca> I guess I would suggest reading the release notes referenced in the topic
<colbyz> no
<charlie-tca> bug number?
<colbyz> they say "Installing the available updates and rebooting will fix this issue,"
<charlie-tca> Okay, so "yes, it is fixed"
<colbyz> i dont know man...i am newbie
<colbyz> ok...good...thanks
<charlie-tca> Make sure the image / cd you use is dated april 29, though
<colbyz> ohh...i see now
<ooseiso> im trying to disable touchpad tapping permanently. I downloaded GPointingDeviceSettings and disabled tapping but every time i reboot its back.
<ooseiso> I'm trying to disable touchpad tapping permanently. I downloaded GPointingDeviceSettings and disabled tapping but every time I reboot its back.
<charlie-tca> !patience > UbuntuIsInept
<ubottu> UbuntuIsInept, please see my private message
<arthurjohnson> hey, check this out:  http://is.gd/c31xB
<arthurjohnson> Hasn't bugged me, the default timeout, but if it needs to be changed
<arthurjohnson> thats the way to change notify-osd to a lower timeframe
<charlie-tca> Now if I could just change the color as easy... ;-)
<TheBase> hello
<TheBase> I've been using linux for years now and surprisingly I have to set up the JAVA_HOME with every new distribution. Does anybody knows why JAVA_HOME doesn't get configured automatically when the java package is installed?
<danutzmilea> can anyone help me with my xubutu? i keep getting logged out after i log in... i suspect it's just after xfwm4 starts
<danutzmilea> anyone at all
<TheBase> is that a new installation?
<TheBase> Go to text mode and check the log files. See if you find any errors
<TheBase> Try Ctrl+Alt+F1 to go to text mode
<danutzmilea> well i already restarted a bunch of times
<TheBase> during the login screen
<TheBase> restarting won't help
<danutzmilea> the thing is i was playing with the window style thingy from xfce
<TheBase> there is probably something broken
<danutzmilea> and it broke
<TheBase> that's what I was gonna ask
<danutzmilea> so.. i logged in using that "xfce" mode...
<danutzmilea> with just the terminal
<TheBase> did you try to install any 3D stuff?
<danutzmilea> and started all this manually
<danutzmilea> nu
<danutzmilea> no*
<danutzmilea> just tried changing window styles
<danutzmilea> anyway, i managed to start xfdesktop from terminal
<danutzmilea> and xfwm4
<danutzmilea> however, if i start xfwm4 first then xfdesktop it logs out
<TheBase> try to reverse the changes you did to the window style
<danutzmilea> any thoughts on that?
<danutzmilea> i tried
<TheBase> actually before trying stuff have a look in the log files
<danutzmilea> but apparently xfdesktop is not the same as xubuntu-desktop
<danutzmilea> :-?
<TheBase> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TheBase> look for some error on it
<TheBase> see if xfce uses any other log file
<danutzmilea> just one
<danutzmilea> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<danutzmilea> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<danutzmilea> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<TheBase> you might have to reinstall the window manager package
<danutzmilea> i did that already
<TheBase> that's not an error
<TheBase> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<danutzmilea> reinstalled xfwm, xubuntu-desktop and xfwm-themes
<danutzmilea> from the synaptic package manager thingy
<TheBase> try asking on #xfce too
<danutzmilea> i did
<TheBase> what do you get with grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<danutzmilea> a guy told me to move some config files
<danutzmilea> i was just about to restart
<mr_pouit> danutzmilea: it broke when setting a theme?
<danutzmilea> yeah
<danutzmilea> well, not a theme
<danutzmilea> a window style
<TheBase> make sure that when you reinstall the packages you "completely remove" the package. Otherwise it will keep the configuration files
<danutzmilea> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<danutzmilea> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<danutzmilea> hmm.. didnt COMPLETELY remove though
<danutzmilea> :-?
<danutzmilea> i'll try that after restart
<mr_pouit> danutzmilea: check that in $HOME/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml, the 'theme' property is not empty
<TheBase> ok
<danutzmilea> <property name="theme" type="string" value="Wildbush"/>
<danutzmilea> i think i might be able to edit this
<danutzmilea> and revert to the theme i had
<danutzmilea> :-?
<mr_pouit> try to put Albatross
<danutzmilea> yeah, that's what i was thinking :D
<danutzmilea> ok, i'll restart now :)
<danutzmilea> see if it worked
<danutzmilea> ok, i'm back
<danutzmilea> worked like a charm
<danutzmilea> thanks a whole lot!
<TheBase> lol
<TheBase> :)
<TheBase> bug report!
<danutzmilea> Yeah, how do I do that?
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<danutzmilea> damn, i'm really lost
<TheBase> I'm off
<TheBase> laters
<Aquina> 'lo
<invite> hello everyone
<invite> is this english speaking ?
<invite> or french
<acerimmer_> invite: very low usage on this channel.
<invite> and ....
<invite> ok.
<invite> well...
<invite> thx anyways
<acerimmer_> !fr> invite
<ubottu> invite, please see my private message
<invite> acerimmer_ : thx, and anyways, i dont mind speaking english
<invite> just that on #ubuntu, nobody seems to listen (too crowded a channel I feel...)
<filip_> hi all
<invite> hi filip_
<filip_> i bought today laptop IBM R60, and installed xubuntu
<invite> I got jammed with this xubuntu upgrade : no longer do I log in normally
<invite> default automatic user seems to be forcing its way
<invite> wonder why
<filip_> I'm newbie in linux, can anyone explain me how install intlel GMA 950?
<filip_> drivers ofcourse
<invite> sorry, but I doubt I could help you
<invite> r u french speaking ?
<filip_> no, only english, litttle german and very little arabic.
<invite> ok
<invite> it's just that I found recently that there is a good french tutorial, that's why I was asking
<invite> dont know about english equivalent but there must be !
<filip_> hmm, could we translate this tutorial by google translate?
<invite> why not
<invite> lost my way to that page
<invite> dammit !
<filip_> hmm i found and download xorg.conf for my graphic card, if i put it on my x11 folder it will be right?
<invite> gee...
<invite> cant help you with this
<filip_> ok, thank you. you try :)
<filip_> bye
<TNuser311> hello I'm having a problem with my screen, it is cutting off the bottom of the desktop so I can't see the lower bar, Can anyone help me fix this.  TY!
#xubuntu 2010-05-11
<monocian> My firefox's font changes to another one ( really ugly) after I Installed my ttf fonts (instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797173). Is there anyway to reverse it?
<visitor1> hmm strange, no spell check is working , neither in oo or in abiword? another known bug?
<visitor1> ok managed to get spell check woking in oo
<visitor1> cant get vice working, get this error : C64MEM: Error - Couldn't load kernal ROM `kernal'.
<bivo> why can't I find my xorg.conf on a clean install of xubuntu 10.04?
<gaurdro> because it doesn't exist
<gaurdro> the X server is set up to autoconfigure everything, so it doesn't need an Xorg.conf
<moetunes> bivo: if you need one you can make it
<bivo> gaurdro well that isn't working too good for people on old intel igps
<Sysi> old intels don't work any better with that file..
<Sysi> there's something other broken also
<Sysi> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bivo> Sysi I'm looking at workaround f at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Sysi> right
<visitor1> cant update? get this error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<visitor1> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<bivo> is there a script set for xubuntu like the one for ubuntu? root-nautilus-here is very useful http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/125-nautilus-scripts-to-simplify.html
<moetunes> visitor1: you must have synaptic open too - can do apt-get while it is open
<visitor1> hm it sort of auto started again and again , turned it now to always ask...
<moetunes> bivo: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/thunar - tells you how to add custom commands
<vertigo42> Hey, I'm new to linux. Just installed Xubuntu 10.04 and have sound problem with USB soundcard Mackie XD-2. It's shown on Mixer plugin as "Playback: Mackie XD-2 ANalog Stereo (pulseaudio mixer)", but there's no any sound. Any issues?
<vertigo42> Also, it was nicely working on Ubuntu (ALSA) recently.
<moetunes> vertigo42: what is being used - master or pcm?
<vertigo42> once again: Just installed Xubuntu 10.04 and have sound problem with USB soundcard Mackie XD-2. It's shown on Mixer plugin as "Playback: Mackie XD-2 ANalog Stereo (pulseaudio mixer)", but there's no any sound. Any issues?
<moetunes> vertigo42: you may just need to use pcm in the mixer instead of master
<vertigo42> how to do that?
<vertigo42> Mixer track: Master
<vertigo42> and there're no other option
<vertigo42> (btw, how to auto quote your nick while writing here? default XChat)
<moetunes> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<moetunes> so type moe the hit  tab
<moetunes> s/the/then
<vertigo42> moetunes, great! thx
<moetunes> don't you have the option to choose the   wannabe master   or something like it?
<moetunes> try right click of the sound icon in panel
<vertigo42> writing */quit was a bad idea, sorry)
<moetunes> heh
<vertigo42> moetunes, no options at all, just Master
<vertigo42> :)
<moetunes> try right click of the sound icon in panel
<vertigo42> moetunes, nothing happens
<vertigo42> moetunes, mby it's better try to set ALSA as default instead of pulsemixer?
<moetunes> vertigo42: yep that is always a wise choice - pulse blows
<vertigo42> moetunes, any directions on manuals? how to do it simplier?
<moetunes> err
<moetunes> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<moetunes> one min
<vertigo42> moetunes, oh I see (nice support features here :D)
<vertigo42> moetunes, going to try sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<moetunes> better to do   sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio   to remove config files vertigo42
<vertigo42> moetunes, Agh, I did first command already, so: "Package pulseaudio is not installed, so not removed"
<moetunes> http://innergytech.wordpress.com/2010/01/20/safely-removing-pulseaudio-in-ubuntu-linux-9-10-karmic/   gives some good clues
<vertigo42> moetunes, 2nd question: how to install ALSA as default driver (or what's that) on system?
<moetunes> see above vertigo42
<vertigo42> moetunes, oh ok, gone to workout it
<moetunes> luck :]
<vertigo42> moetunes, going on restart, gonna be back soon
<moetunes> k
<vertigo42> well, wait, I'll switch on macbook to be here
<vertigo42> moetunes, Done.
<moetunes> all good ?
<moetunes> vertigo42: ^^
<vertigo42> moetunes, now I have two Sound card options: HDA Nvidia and Realtek, and no my Mackie))))
<vertigo42> moetunes, and a lot of controls (master, PCM etc.. already better :))
<vertigo42> moetunes, how to make ALSA see my Mackie?
<moetunes> vertigo42: does it show in lsufn?
<moetunes> lsusb I meant
<vertigo42> moetunes, mmm... seems not: dsb@vertigo:~$ lsusb
<vertigo42> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c51a Logitech, Inc. MX Revolution/G7 Cordless Mouse
<vertigo42> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a73:0002
<vertigo42> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vertigo42> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<vertigo42> dsb@vertigo:~$
<vertigo42> moetunes, but: dsb@vertigo:~$ ls /dev/snd/by-id
<vertigo42> usb-Mackie_Designs_Mackie_XD-2-00
<moetunes> vertigo42: IO
<vertigo42> moetunes, there and how?
<moetunes> oops eating and not being careful with the keyboard - sorry
<vertigo42> moetunes, happens)
<moetunes> vertigo42: I'll have a google for it
<vertigo42> moetunes, google didn't banned me also, but I have no idea what to search))))
<moetunes> vertigo42: I'm getting nothing for   usb mackie
<vertigo42> moetunes, i can choose my card clicking F6 in terminal "alsamixer", for sure there no options, but alsamixer actually see it..
<vertigo42> moetunes, no idea, why graphic mixer can't detect it
<moetunes> vertigo42: prob 'cause there's no driver for it the mixer doesn't display it
<moetunes> you said it worked in ubuntu?
<vertigo42> moetunes, yep
<moetunes> vertigo42: what does   sudo aplay -l   return - just the mackie if it does
<vertigo42> moetunes, **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<vertigo42> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<vertigo42>   Subdevices: 1/1
<vertigo42>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<vertigo42> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
<vertigo42>   Subdevices: 1/1
<vertigo42>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<vertigo42> card 1: XD2 [Mackie XD-2], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<vertigo42>   Subdevices: 1/1
<vertigo42>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<vertigo42> moetunes, card 1 -- is what I need)
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> vertigo42: waht does   cat /proc/asound/modules   return?
<vertigo42> moetunes, cat /proc/asound/modules
<vertigo42>  0 snd_hda_intel
<vertigo42>  1 snd_usb_audio
<moetunes> hmmm
<moetunes> vertigo42: try   sudo alsa force-reload   and check in alsamixer again
<vertigo42> moetunes, mixer gone away from bar :(((
<moetunes> vertigo42: it should be back at next boot or right click the panel and readd it - is the mackie in alsamixer?
<vertigo42> moetunes, I alsi tryied recently - sudo alsa force-reload - didn't helped
<vertigo42> moetunes, added mixer, same story. just those 2 devices
<moetunes> vertigo42: I'm nearly outta ideas - what does   lsmod | grep snd return and it's time you used http://paste.ubuntu.com to show the result
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vertigo42> moetunes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/431545/
<moetunes> vertigo42: line 4   snd_usb_audio          92747  0    says nothing is using the usb audio
<vertigo42> moetunes, first time see those features, greeeat stuff)
<vertigo42> moetunes, I see, how to make alsa use it?
<vertigo42> !pastebinit ololo just a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vertigo42> sorry for that..
<moetunes> vertigo42: but line 19 says usb audio is using soundcore... - I'm outta ideas wiyhout being able to find anything about what module the mackie uses - sorry
<moetunes> s/wiyhout/without
<vertigo42> moetunes, great thanks for you tries
<moetunes> np :]
<moetunes> !bot | vertigo42
<ubottu> vertigo42: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<vertigo42> moetunes, crazy stuff, I'll take a look on it later)
<moetunes> heh
<Name141> is hardy no longer supported?
<Sysi> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Name141> all that does is let me download 8.04.4
<Name141> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Name141> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Sysi> so year left
 * Name141 shrugs
<Name141> OK, so pretty much no reason to install 9.10 if hardy is working fine?
<charlie-tca> Name141: Hardy is supported for one more year
<Name141> charlie-tca: and 9.10 is supported for how long?
<Sysi> you should upgrade to lucid maybe
<charlie-tca> If it is working, there is no reason to go to 9.10. In fact, if you planned to update, I would suggest going to 10.04, which is supported for three years also
<Name141> I will when the disk gets here.
<charlie-tca> 9.10 is supported for 18 months, which gives it a year from now
<Name141> I don't have a Lucid disk.
<Name141> and the computer only has a CD-RW
<Name141> thus, I can't use my DVD+R's
<Name141> less you know of some other way to install it?
<charlie-tca> netboot
<Sysi> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Name141> The old 1996ish system isn't gonna support that
<Name141> It is a PII 450 MHz,
<Name141> Gateway Essential 450
<Name141> charlie-tca: netboot?
<charlie-tca> Maybe netboot, yeah
<charlie-tca> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Name141> seems I might as well wait on a lucid disk
<Name141> or go buy a CD-R pack
<Name141> I didn't like the 'upgrade'
<Name141> took up 4 GBs
<Name141> although hardy is 2.8
<Name141> so I guess it was resonable
<Speckal> morning all
<charlie-tca> Good Morning, Speckal
<pankajmore> hi, i have ubuntu 9.10 installed and xubuntu-desktop on top of it since a few months wid no problems,2 days ago suddenly there was a power failure and the system rebooted.After that I have been unable to use ubuntu, grub 1.97 menu comes wen i use ubuntu option it just shows the background and then reboots
<pankajmore> I have tried various live cds from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 10.04 , all of them crash and reboot
<charlie-tca> Tried choosing the recovery mode and then fix broken files?
<pankajmore> even other linux distros also cresh , is there sum hardware fault or live cds also get affected by hdd faults?
<charlie-tca> A hardware failure can affect everything, but it may not be the HDD, it could be the bios
<pankajmore> but should the live cds also be affected ??
<pankajmore> i m unable to use any live cd
<charlie-tca> It can be.
<pankajmore> i m able to boot to windows from grub
<charlie-tca> That sounds like a hardware failure to me.
<pankajmore> can you please give sum suggestions as to wut might cause such reboots even on live cds?
<charlie-tca> Perhaps the power failure caused damage to the cd drive?
<pankajmore> even live usbs dont work
<pankajmore> sam reboot on displaying (maybe xserver relatred)??
<charlie-tca> I have seen that with floppy drives that burn out, just unplugging the floppy cables fixed it. also zip drives will cause it
<Ulala> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu on a Virtual PC (I used Sun VirtualBox) as a part of a school project and I need to setup a basic www/ftp/mail/php server. I need a really simple server just to show the teacher that it works. Can anyone please guide me through the process or point me to a simple newbie friendly guide (I've got zero knowledge on this subject)
<charlie-tca> Ulala: better to ask in #ubuntu-server
<charlie-tca> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<charlie-tca> Ulala: ^ ^ might help too
<yellowBaron> hi. i want to install xubuntu on an old laptop. this laptop has no wireless drive so i'm forced to use a key; i'd like to know if this will work with xubuntu
<yellowBaron> the key is NETGEAR DW111v3
<yellowBaron> anybody's home ?!?!?!
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<yellowBaron> charlie-tca: was just surprised that were not other chats! i'll wait...
<charlie-tca> There is a small group of volunteers here. We don't have all the answers, sometimes. Also, a lot of people are working and answer questions when they can get a minute.
<charlie-tca> Okay, let me try this, but don't get the hopes too high
<charlie-tca> yellowBaron: I am confused by the use of 'key'. This is a wireless router or USB drive?
<yellowBaron> usb drive
<subspider> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<charlie-tca> You are planning to install by putting the image on the usb drive, then?
<charlie-tca> Hello, subspider
<subspider> hello charlie-tca
<subspider> how are you??
<yellowBaron> charlie-tca: my english is not too good, my fault... i'll try to explain better:
<charlie-tca> subspider: doing fine. Yourself?
<charlie-tca> yellowBaron: it's okay. We just take it a little at a time.
<subspider> charlie-tca, having problems with my sound card now i take out the amd water mark
<charlie-tca> You can install to a USB drive from the cd, or install the cd on the USB drive to install to the hard drive.
<charlie-tca> heh
<yellowBaron> the laptop use a USB key to connect to the wireless modem/router, since it has not wireless drive by itself
<charlie-tca> yellowBaron: Got it
<charlie-tca> You do have a cd drive, then?
<yellowBaron> yes, but i think the driver is just for windows
<yellowBaron> maybe the driver in linux is providen by the kernel itself
<charlie-tca> It's okay. If you download the desktop cd from http://xubuntu.org/get  and burn it to a cd, you can try it without installing and see if the wireless works.
<yellowBaron> i'd like to know if is automatically recognized
<charlie-tca> If it does, installation will work okay
<charlie-tca> Most wireless is now recognized automatically by linux
<yellowBaron> charlie-tca: there's an issue: the laptop is not physically with me; indeed is my aunt's one, and she lives in another city...
<subspider> charlie-tca, yes i'm doing fine thanks
<yellowBaron> so i was surfing for infos..
<yellowBaron> (feel free to correct me with english grammar, if you want!)
<charlie-tca> same thing, either you or her should download the desktop cd and try it on the system. You don't have to install it. It has the ability to run without touching the system.
<charlie-tca> That gives you a chance to see if it works or not.
<yellowBaron> charlie-tca: ok, but i can not have even a live session! the laptop is in another city! i'll install when i'll come and see her, but i won't have much time...
<yellowBaron> so i was previously wondering if there's hope...
<charlie-tca> That works. You can run the cd, and if it works, install it from the desktop. There will be an icon to install from there. But then you know for sure the hardware is okay.
<charlie-tca> It should work. I have no reason to think that wireless won't. It is not broadcom, right?
<charlie-tca> The broadcom b43 needs help to work, normally
<subspider> does anyone have anyidea how to put my sound working
<subspider> ??
<charlie-tca> what's wrong with it?
<yellowBaron> broadcom is a brand?
<yellowBaron> don't know what is it
<charlie-tca> nm, I probably don't know anyway
<charlie-tca> yellowBaron: broadcom is the wireless chip used.
<yellowBaron> ops... absolutely don't know...
<charlie-tca> Can't honestly say if it will work. I googled for the netgear, but it looks like windows has lots of problems with it.
<charlie-tca> the issues I see with linux date back to Xubuntu 8.10, that was two years ago.
<yellowBaron> this is the key i was talking about http://www.netgear.com/Products/Adapters/WirelessGAdapters/WG111.aspx
<charlie-tca> It just is not possible to say, without trying it.
<yellowBaron> sorry previously i gave you the wrong name
<charlie-tca> I don't see anything about problems with that one on Ubuntu/Xubuntu since 2007. It is having issues with Windows 7, though.
<yellowBaron> yeah, those issue seems to be quite old...
<charlie-tca> My guess is it will work fine.
<yellowBaron> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.edmond.netsons.org%2Findex.php%2F2008%2F04%2F28%2Fusb-wireless-wg111v3-e-linux
<yellowBaron> seems to require still some efforts...
<yellowBaron> ok, i'll try...
<yellowBaron> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<BeteNoire> hi, where in xubuntu is the file written by graphical network configuration gui?
<xubuntu830> hello
<GothSpark> hi every one , I got a grub error just after an install , it seams that grub rescu start but I do not know how to fix it
<GothSpark> some one can help ?
<Aquina> What's the exact error message? Is there already a bug on launchpad.net (use the search function, please)?
#xubuntu 2010-05-12
<CloneDeath> Hello
<CloneDeath> My wireless card on my laptop isn't working again...
<twiztid> hey all how are effects enabled in xubuntu?
<twiztid> im trying to enable compiz effects, i have compiz installed, how do i enable the effects?
<CloneDeath> sorry, brothers laptop crashed
<CloneDeath> As I said, my wireless card stopped working, but I still have normal wired ethernet access to the net. I had this problem before, but it recently stopped working.
<visitor1> whats the easiest way to block some ip numbers on xubuntu 10.04? i used firestarter on xubuntu 9.xx
<bazhang> firestarter is still available afaik, there is also ufw, gufw (gnome front end) and simply iptables
<rshakin> hey anyone got electrisheep working with xsreensaver
<visitor1> firestarte seems to wrok ok in 10.04 :)
<visitor1> anyone tried vice yet?
<visitor1> read about someone asking about yesterday in ubuntu so i guess its also not working in ubuntu :(
<Sysi> vice?
<visitor1> c64emulator
<Sysi> there propably is some working in repos
<visitor1> well, after the thunar bug this seem to be the second bug which i hope i going to be fixed soon
<visitor1> what i also miss is a task manager
<visitor1> tried mandriva and there is  a fine task manger with ctrl-alt-del
<Sysi> system monitor works as task manager
<visitor1> but there comes nothing with ctrl-alt-del
<Sysi> add shortcut in keyboard settings
<Sysi> command is gnome-system-monitor
<Sysi> xfce's (worse and lighter) taskmanager is in repos
<visitor1> hmm shortcut in keyboard settings? lets try....
<subspider> charlie-tca, good morning
<subspider> :D
<Chelovek> ËÔÏ-ÔÏ ÐÏ ÒÕÓÓËÉ ÆÅÒÛÔÅÊÎ?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Chelovek> ÔÁÍ ÐÕÓÔÏ
<Chelovek> tam pusto
<bazhang> utf8 please
<Chelovek> goot&
<Chelovek> ?
<bazhang> Chelovek, english here #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<Chelovek> Russian no bady
<Sysi> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> Chelovek, sure, there are many users there.  /join #ubuntu-ru
<Chelovek> goot
<tycho> i have a problem with my workspace
<tycho> when i change from my first to the second the procceses on the toolbar dont change
<tycho> it only minimalize them....
<tycho> does anyone have any idea what to do ?
<tycho> it worked flawlessly before
<Sysi> right click → properties; over taskmanager
<Sysi> wait, was it there..
<Sysi> yes, take tap there away about showing  windows from all workspaces
<tycho> sysi sorry i havent got a english language distro
<tycho> cant seem to find the taskmanager
<tycho> i have one in settings where you can change number of workspaces
<Sysi> argh, taskbar i ment
<Sysi> do you use compiz?
<tycho> it is on
<tycho> show activites from all workspaces
<tycho> i had problem with it before and then i had to start the xfce4 from the terminal and then save it as a session
<tycho> then the whole taskbar wouldnt show up at ll
<Sysi> taskbar != panel (btw)
<tycho> ah yes
<Sysi> compiz can mess up workspaces
<tycho> i dont have compiz
<tycho> or i dont know what it is
<Sysi> oh right
<Sysi> take that tap off
<tycho> nice
<tycho> thx sysi
<tycho> it worked
<vernon_> can anyone help me get the sound working on an old toshiba laptop?
<lastnamelost> very new so forgive any misdemeanor just wanted some help. just trying to install ubuntu on a vista pc with partition drive working well but the install status bar is stuck on importing documents and settings at 83% any suggestions?
<slow-motion> hi
<arthurjohnson> hola
<slow-motion> hi arthurjohnson
<Prajwal> good night
<naz> ok so when i plug in my usb drive into my laptop it does not appear as normal... i've tested the drive on other PCs and it works fine... i'm afraid that i may have take the adice of powertop and disabled usb monitoring or something like that... how do i fix this?
<naz> xubuntu 10.04
<Sysi> naz: install hal
<naz> it's already installed
<mr_pouit> it's a known bug
<mr_pouit> Bug #546992
<mr_pouit> mmh, no bot?
<mr_pouit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/hal/+bug/546992 then
<afromark> hi all
<afromark> wondering if i can get some advice/help?
<afromark> i need to access a partition left from a different version of linux with xubuntu. possible?
<poiuyt> hi therer
<poiuyt> is there anyone here ?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> just us, mice
<poiuyt> cool
<TheSheep> what seems to be the problem?
<poiuyt> well how many capacity of disc xubuntu take after the installatioN ?
<TheSheep> I didn't make a fresh install since a while, but I think it was somewhere between 1.5GB and 3GB
<TheSheep> it will take more if you install a lot of additional applications
<TheSheep> I usually make my root partition 5GB to leave some space for temporary files and upgrades
<poiuyt> i just  got
<poiuyt> this disk
<poiuyt>      Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/xvda1               1         965     7751331   83  Linux
<poiuyt> under 6Gb after of hard disk
<poiuyt> how to install xubuntu light version  ?
<poiuyt> which contain just only under 2GB ?
<TheSheep> you can install ubuntu server and then add xfce and the applications you need
<poiuyt> wait i rexplain my problem
<poiuyt> i got a remote host where i got ubuntu distribution on it
<poiuyt> i use xming to receive webgui application of my server from windows
<poiuyt> now i just need xubuntu interface
<poiuyt> what to do for that ?
<TheSheep> if you have some free space, you can just install xubuntu-desktop on that ubuntu, then you will be able to choose whether to run ubuntu desktop or xubuntu desktop on your login screen
<TheSheep> since large part of xubuntu and ubuntu is common, it won't take much space
<TheSheep> you can display your free space with 'df -h' command, btw
<TheSheep> if you want to save some space, you can uninstall the ubuntu-specific parts after that
<poiuyt> with df -h i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/432434/
<poiuyt> it looks like strange
<poiuyt> i got 8gb partition
<TheSheep> so you have 1.4GB space available
<poiuyt> with gparted i can see
<poiuyt> 2 partition
<poiuyt> one is swap 630 Mo
<TheSheep> maybe the other partition is not mounted?
<TheSheep> what does 'fdisk -l' show?
<poiuyt> and ext3 7,4gb something
<poiuyt> plz wait
<poiuyt> this one
<poiuyt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432436/
<poiuyt> why df -h gives me the wrong info ?
<TheSheep> it gives you correct information
<TheSheep> the other partition is wap
<TheSheep> swap
<poiuyt> i can't get u
<TheSheep> you can sho it with 'swapon -s'
<TheSheep> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<poiuyt> yes of course i know what is swap
<TheSheep> so you have 2 partitions, one is mounted as root and the other is used for swap
<poiuyt> the problem is why with df -h i just only got 1.4GB space available
<poiuyt> ??
<TheSheep> because that's how much free space you have
<TheSheep> it shows the size in blocks, not in megabytes
<poiuyt> yes correct
<TheSheep> that fdisk
<poiuyt> you are correct
<poiuyt> i just check that with gparted
<poiuyt> as i can only access via terminal on my system
<poiuyt> how can i see list of package installed on my system ?
<TheSheep> dpkg -l | grep ii
<poiuyt> excellent i never know that before
<poiuyt> as i just only got 1.5gb of hard disk
<poiuyt> is it possible to install xubuntu on 0.5 gb ?
<TheSheep> poiuyt: I think so, but you will need to remove some applications
<TheSheep> actually, I assumed you meant adding it to the existing ubuntu
<poiuyt> remove means after installation ?
<poiuyt> yed
<poiuyt> yep
<TheSheep> you can remove some ubuntu apps now
<TheSheep> openoffice is pretty large, for example
<poiuyt> no openoffice not present
<poiuyt> on my system
<poiuyt> gparted how many usage disk it contain ?
<poiuyt> before installing gparted i had 7gb of freespace
<poiuyt> now i just only got 1.5 gb
<poiuyt> is that normal ?
<xubuntu819> Hallo Boys and girls
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-05-13
<residentgrey> can gparted help reabsorb a partition I set up with another os, instead of reinstalling on the entire disk again?
<xubuntu523> Hello
<mungewell1> Hi, fresh 10.04 install on a X40 and having problems with xorg-intel. Is there a quick way to gen an xorg.conf (ala 'dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg' which nolonger does it)?
<mungewell1> ... I should add I want to disable XV ( Option "XVideo" "0" ) to prevent it crashing my system.
<ocs> hi. On 10.04 the xfce panel covers the border of many applications. this didn't happen with 9.10 . is there a way to fix that?
<moetunes> isn't there an option for that when you right click the panel and configure?
<charlie-tca> not in xubuntu
<ocs> this is a bug
<charlie-tca> try different themes, see if it is theme specific
<ocs> charlie-tca: this happens with all the themes
<charlie-tca> bug time
<charlie-tca> bug against xfwm4, most likely, since that controls the borders and placements
<ocs> charlie-tca: I noted a lot of bugs in 10.4 ... they don't appear in 9.10 .... this is strange
<charlie-tca> it happens
<charlie-tca> there were a lot of changes again, which will create bugs for some people.
<ocs> charlie-tca: 9.10 was not so buggy
<ocs> charlie-tca: anyway, is there a way to fix the bug for the borders?
<charlie-tca> I found it to be more buggy then 10.04
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to fix it.
<ocs> in addition there's this hugly bug: http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/18904
<ocs> I suggest to add it to the topic
<charlie-tca> We try hard not to give references to other os bugs
<charlie-tca> We got a fix for that already, it will be coming soon
<ocs> charlie-tca: how can I fix it?
<ocs> the webpage is not very clear
<ocs> it suggests to downgrade gtk 2
<ocs> but how can I do that?
<charlie-tca> Let me find the Xubuntu bug
<charlie-tca> Are you using xubuntu or arch?
<ocs> charlie-tca: xubuntu
<charlie-tca> then go look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/520118
<charlie-tca> It has the xubuntu specific patch
<ocs> thanks very much charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<ocs> charlie-tca: I have exo_0.3.106-1ubuntu2.diff.gz and  exo_0.3.106.orig.tar.gz  -----> how can I apply the first (patch) to the second?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know. I just wait for the fix
<oiuz> hi there
<charlie-tca> !hi | oiuz
<ubottu> oiuz: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<oiuz> i just installed xubuntu-desktop with apt-get install
<oiuz> on my ubuntu pc
<oiuz> the installation not finish successfully
<charlie-tca> what was the error message?
<oiuz> i got this error
<oiuz>  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<oiuz> and if i run df -h
<charlie-tca> and what was the result of running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?
<oiuz> i got this things
<oiuz> :~$ df -h Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/xvda1            2.4G  2.3G     0 100% /
<charlie-tca> out of space
<charlie-tca> It can't continue because there is no drive space to use
<oiuz> well my question is
<oiuz> after that issue my question is
<oiuz> how to install minimal xubuntu-desktop package ?
<charlie-tca> use the alternate cd
<charlie-tca> but you will need to delete some stuff first.
<oiuz> with just less than 1Gb of hard drive ?
<charlie-tca> Also, if you already installed Ubuntu, you have a minimal install already
<oiuz> it is an remote host
<charlie-tca> You do not have enough drive space on the partition to install the xubuntu and ubuntu desktops
<oiuz> how many space do i need for the installation ?
<charlie-tca> I would guess about 3.5GB for both packages
<oiuz> we can't do installation something like
<oiuz> "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop without openoffice, withoutuncessary package, etc .... ?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu-desktop does not install those. Ubuntu does
<charlie-tca> You installed the ubuntu environment already.
<oiuz> nevermind
<oiuz> how to install ubuntu like that ?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu-desktop does not want oo.o and other stuff. Xubuntu uses about 1.5GB of drive space, Ubuntu uses about 3.5GB
<charlie-tca> I have never tried a minimal Ubuntu installation. You should be able to do that using the alternate image cd, though
<oiuz> but you can't understand one thing i try to explain, maybe you don't know what that it means
<oiuz> my ubuntu pc is an remote host i can access physically on the device part
<charlie-tca> You seem to want Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu, or do you want both desktops?
<oiuz> i just only want  to have a webgui interface for my linux ( ubuntu )
<oiuz> for now i can only access to pc only by terminal
<charlie-tca> So, it has the server version installed, right?
<oiuz> yes
<charlie-tca> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<charlie-tca> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<charlie-tca> Maybe that would be better with the limited partition you have
<charlie-tca> It gives you a gui instead of the terminal, but uses very little space
<oiuz> this is what i got
<oiuz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432621/
<charlie-tca> get rid of the period in front of ^
<charlie-tca> It should read exactly like this - sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*”
<oiuz> no
<charlie-tca> According to the wiki page, it must
<oiuz> it is not exactly
<charlie-tca> The quotes allow you use the wildcard
<charlie-tca> The . you put in front says install a hidden file, which it should not be
<oiuz> ok what is the right command
<oiuz> can i do sudo apt-get install ebox
<oiuz> ?
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*”
<charlie-tca> Go to the wiki and read this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<charlie-tca> You should not need the ppa part
<oiuz> when i paste this on the terminal sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*”   i got this      sudo apt-get install .^ebox-.*.
<oiuz> is that normal ?
<charlie-tca> Maybe for the language settings. just use backspace and arrows to remove the extra .'s and then add the double quote
<oiuz> arrow ?
<charlie-tca> cursor keys?
<oiuz> which one ,
<oiuz> idon't understand
<charlie-tca> have to remove the . in front and in back of ^ebox-.*
<oiuz> leave that one
<oiuz> i got software center
<charlie-tca> erase the .^ebox-.*. and type the right part - "^ebox-.*"
<oiuz> installed on my box
<oiuz> can i do the installation from software center ?
<charlie-tca> You have software center on the server?
<oiuz> yes
<charlie-tca> search for ebox then and install from it
<oiuz> plz wait
<oiuz> software center not working right i try to troubleshoot
<charlie-tca> Did you delete anything from the hard drive?
<charlie-tca> If it is still at 100%, it won't install anything
<oiuz> yes i tried to remove xubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<charlie-tca> Maybe try sudo apt-get --purge remove xfce*
<oiuz> thanks charlie-tca
<oiuz> i got leave tu
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> good luck
<Cali1> Hello, i have an older pentium 3 notebook (1.0Ghz & 256MB ram)  -  Xubuntu 8.04 runs just great on it.
<Cali1> I've upgraded to the new lts version but the system is real slow
<Cali1> do you know if 10.04 needs really a lot more resources than 8.04?
<charlie-tca> Yes, the newer version is slower on 256MB ram
<charlie-tca> It would prefer 384MB, I think
<Cali1> this laptop is too old for a ram upgrade...
<Cali1> thank you for the information
<Cali1> the only reason i've tried to upgrade is
<charlie-tca> You might take a look in system monitor and see if you can live without some stuff
<Cali1> good idea
<Cali1> ...
<Cali1> okay the only reason for the upgrade
<Cali1> was the newer evince version
<charlie-tca> No ppa?
<Cali1> my girlfriend studies and she needs to print out
<Cali1> a lot of papers . Evince on 8.04 sucks at printing out multiple pages on 1 page
<Cali1> ppa?
<charlie-tca> personal package archive in launchpad
<charlie-tca> I'm looking now
<Cali1> for evince?
<charlie-tca> yes, sometimes a developer will package the new versions to allow them to run in older releases
<Cali1> would be great ..... i've looked around for a while but didn't not find something
<charlie-tca> Nothing newer than 2.22, which is in Hardy
<Cali1> thanks :/
<charlie-tca> Probably has dependencies that can't be back ported
<Cali1> maybe
<Cali1> do you know other pdf viewers
<charlie-tca> I don't use any
<Cali1> who offer good print settings
<Cali1> :)
<charlie-tca> evince is the best one that I know of
<charlie-tca> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<TheSheep> there is also acrobat, but ugh
<Cali1> i've tried it
<charlie-tca> yup
<TheSheep> and epdfview
<charlie-tca> okular I think has printing issues
<Cali1> but printing did not work as good as with the new evince version
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> Ihave installed lucid xubuntu 10.04 , how can I setup Radeon 7000/VE ?
<drcode> thanx
<charlie-tca> Install it using Applications -> system -> Hardware Drivers
<drcode> no driver there
<drcode> I did try it
<drcode> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<charlie-tca> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cali1> yes the radeon driver should be already running
<Cali1> if have an older radeon 7xxx mobile
<Cali1> and searched after the ubuntu 10.04 upgrade
<Cali1> for the fglrx
<Cali1> but it' the radeon instead
<Cali1> no need for propri. hardware drivers
<drcode> I see
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> root@user1-desktop:/home/user1# glxinfo |grep vendor server glx vendor string: SGI client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<drcode> Cali1: is it ok?
<drcode> Cali1: Idid install fglrx
<Cali1> ah okay
<drcode> how do i config it?
<Cali1> if you've installed fglrx and it works
<Cali1> okay
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<Cali1> last time i've tried it
<drcode> Ican install compiz?
<drcode> it come with xubunutu?
<Cali1> the system had serious issuees
<Cali1> normally yes
<drcode> how can Icheck it?
<Cali1> if you have installed the package compiz
<Cali1> you should be able to install it under the system - settings
<Cali1> and there somewhere in the visual settings / desktop effects
<drcode> ok
<Cali1> to config fglrx you can try fglrxconfig
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> I will check it
<Cali1> for the compiz start
<Cali1> you can also type in the terminal
<Cali1> compiz --replace &
<Cali1> to start compiz
<Cali1> i'l quit
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<ebbie> hi, i'm searching for bluetooth in xubuntu 10.04
<ebbie> the bluez-gnome package is not there :(
<charlie-tca> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<charlie-tca> It may not be installed by default in Xubuntu
<ebbie> ok, i take a look on it :) thx
<ebbie> wow, the bluetooth hardware is gone... before those packages the hcitool scan works
<ebbie> now the hardware seems to be frozen :(
<ebbie> ... try a reboot
<Cali1> hi there
<TheSheep> hello Cali1
<Cali1> i had some problems with a slow xubuntu installation yesterday
<Cali1> and i wanted to use puppy as frugal
<Cali1> installation on the same sda
<Cali1> and of course.. i killed the xubuntu installation
<Cali1> now i've finished the reinstallation
<Cali1> and xubuntu 10.4 is just as fast as 8.04 was before
<Cali1> weird
<TheSheep> shame you don't have the old logs anymore
<Cali1> the only thing i did yesterday was to update after the new installation
<Cali1> there were updates over 60mb
<Cali1> now i reduced updates to security-only
<Cali1> and had just a teX update 112kg
<Cali1> kb
<Cali1> if i would have more time
<Cali1> i would retry to apply all pending updates
<Cali1> ... but now -> System runs great and won't be touched again (P3 1GHz, 256MB)
<visitor1> wow
<Cali1> wowß
<Cali1> ?
<visitor1> 256mb ram and its working ok ?
<Cali1> right now?  yes absolutley
<arthurjohnson> Cali1 visitor1: 256 is fine for Xubuntu, just don't run Firefox.  Use Chromium
<Cali1> i have firefox and abiword running
<charlie-tca> or midori
<Cali1> and 192mb of 244 are in usage
<Cali1> @arthur: this is the laptop of my girlfriend
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: +1 on that. Midori is getting nice.
<Cali1> she likes firefox
<arthurjohnson> Cali1: Once you start hitting flash sites, that memory is going to go out of control.
<Cali1> i offered her already chromium f.e. but she didn't like it a lot (no master password etc.)
<Cali1> wait
<Cali1> let'S test it on youtube ..
<arthurjohnson> Cali1: Welcome to Swap City, population YOU
<charlie-tca> I keep trying to get midori to work for me, but it isn't quite there yet
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: Yeah. I tried to love Midori, but I agree. Not quite there. Soon thou..
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: I'm using Chromium on my slower machines.
<Cali1> has anybody tried lubuntu-desktop already?
<arthurjohnson> Cali1: It doesn't use that much less than Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I downloaded it
<charlie-tca> but it is only about 30% lighter than Xubuntu
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: If that. They are still missing a few essential services.
<arthurjohnson> charlie-tca: Like thunar-volman like service
<charlie-tca> Are they using thunar? I thought it might pcfman
<Cali1> 30% lighter in mb or in ram?
<charlie-tca> disk space and ram
<arthurjohnson> Cali1: Pretty much both.
<Cali1> 30% can be a lot?
<arthurjohnson> Cali1: I had Lubuntu running in one VirtualBox and Xubuntu running in another. Only saved about 20 megs of ram.
<charlie-tca> That's about right according to the reviews I have read
<arthurjohnson> XFCE4 and LXDE use the same amount of RAM in the tests that I've run.
<arthurjohnson> Right around 100 megs.
<Cali1> thanks
<Cali1> okay youtube is running
<Cali1> video is running of course
<Cali1> 204 of 256mb
<Cali1> of course the video is not running fluently
<Cali1> but its ok
<Cali1> i'm sure
<Cali1> as soon as i will apply the latest updates to xubuntu 10.04 the slowlyness beginns
<arthurjohnson> Cali1: Now, try another flash based site, or open a tab and start surfing.  That memory will go away pretty quickly.
<arthurjohnson> Cali1: You can even close the youtube tab. The memory won't free up.
<Cali1> of couse
<arthurjohnson> Firefox memory management is brutal
<charlie-tca> Cali1: are there a bunch of updates? Maybe apply them one at a time, to find the one slowing it down?
<Cali1> too much can't be done
<Cali1> @charlie : my girlfriend needs her laptop back :)
<arthurjohnson> Cali1: It will also help to close firefox out once in a while, expecially after watching a bunch of videos.
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> I'll try to reproduce that here, on a desktop system
<charlie-tca> I have an 866MHz that I can cut back to 256MB ram and try it
<charlie-tca> Cali1: is the swap file bigger than the memory?
<Cali1> yes
<Cali1> memory 256mb   - swap 729
<Cali1> mb
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> I will try to reproduce this weekend
<Cali1> and at the moment the swapiness was turned down to 10 (on the fly)
<Cali1> i want to test out whart
<Cali1> what's better
<Cali1> for a small amount of ram
<Cali1> ....  AND  ... i've ordered an additionell so-dimm 256 for this old but still nive evo n600c notebook
<Cali1> are you often here in the xubuntu irc?
<charlie-tca> who? me?
<Cali1> yes
<Cali1> so i'll know the results of your test
<charlie-tca> 5-6 days a week, but normally from about 12:00 noon UTC to 18:00 or 19:00 UTC
<Cali1> ok :)
<Cali1> another information:  i deactivated the "load gnome runtime at startup" in the start up/session settings
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> got to get as close to what you have as possible
<charlie-tca> added applications?
<Cali1> right now none
<Cali1> ext4
<Cali1> first time i tried this filesystem today
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> What was the filesystem yesterday? still ext4?
<Cali1> no ext3
<Cali1> :)
<poop23> If you scroll a background window, it is brought forward. This behaviour is new (and somewhat annoying) to me. Can I disable it?
<Cali1> and i deactivated also the tty2-6
<Cali1> consoles
<Cali1> nothing else
<charlie-tca> poop23: Applications -> Settings -> Window Manager, Focus
<charlie-tca> Cali1: might have been ext3 doing it for some reason. How big a partition?
<Cali1> 27gb
<Cali1> its a 40 gb ide
<Cali1> drive
<Cali1> with 12gb winXp
<Cali1> 27gb  Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Okay
<Cali1> and the rest (729mb) swap
<poop23> charlie-tca: There's no "stop doing that thing where you raise windows when i just scroll in them"
<poop23> lol
<charlie-tca> poop23: unchecked "Raise on focus" ?
<poop23> there's just "raise on click", which i want anyway
<poop23> charlie-tca: it is unchecked
<charlie-tca> Raise on focus means if the mouse hovers on the window
<poop23> yeah
<charlie-tca> Above that, Focus model should be "Click to focus"
<poop23> it... is
<Cali1> i'll quit  - thanks and see you during the next days
<poop23> the only difference is that now a window is brought to top when i scroll in it, which i don't think used to happen
<poop23> it sounds like just one line of code was added somewhere, without the option to disable it :P
<charlie-tca> Are you on 10.04 or 9.10?
<poop23> 10.04
<charlie-tca> Straight xubuntu installation?
<charlie-tca> poop23: If that is a Xubuntu installation, without gnome, can you file a bug on it and include the things I asked you?
<charlie-tca> Subscribe me
<poop23> i'm not sure it's without gnome
<poop23> i actually installed nautilus at one point cause thunar had this weird thing where if i double clicked to enter a folder, i couldn't do anything there anymore and had to Ctrl+N to continue working
<poop23> but if i used the keyboard to move around it worked fine
<charlie-tca> I don't think that should matter
<charlie-tca> go ahead and file it
<poop23> where? lol
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug xfwm4
<charlie-tca> I think the window manager should be responsible for that
<poop23> but wait
<poop23> are you on xubuntu too?
<charlie-tca> yes
<poop23> just try scrolling up or down any window in the background
<poop23> does it stay in the background?
<charlie-tca> consistent, isn't it/
<charlie-tca> Still got to be filed and confirmed
<charlie-tca> I can file it later today
<charlie-tca> poop23: Is that a 386 or 64bit?
<charlie-tca> I can not reproduce the focus issue on my PIII here
<charlie-tca> poop23: found the settings to make it stop focusing
<poop23> oh yay
<charlie-tca> Applications -> settings -> Window Manager Tweaks, Accessibility, uncheck "Raise windows when any mouse button is pressed"
<charlie-tca> Don't even need to log out. It is immediate
<charlie-tca> Apparently, the scroll wheel movement is a "mouse button pressed"
<poop23> ahh!
<poop23> awesome :D
<poop23> thank you
<samsa> all: anyone an idea how to deal with 2 bateries in an notebook?
<samsa> so how to configure when automaticly switching between them and how to chose manualy?
<arthurjohnson> samsa: I'm not sure, I've never used a dual-battery laptop.
<Anthoo> hello
<Anthoo> Somebody who could assist me? I have a problem with Xubuntu
<Anthoo> in fact I plug my USB key, and nothing it not on the computer
<arthurjohnson> Anthoo: Thats a known issue, here is the fix...
<arthurjohnson> Edit your /etc/rc.local file ( gksu mousepad /etc/rc.local )
<arthurjohnson> And put /usr/sbin/hald in it before "exit 0"
<arthurjohnson> Reboot and you will be all set.
<arthurjohnson> Make sure you save your changes thou
<Anthoo> I put before exit 0, I put this: / usr / sbin / hald   ??
<Anthoo> arthurjohnson: ?
<schlaftier> Anthoo: without spaces, exactly like arthurjohnson told you: /usr/sbin/hald
<arthurjohnson> Anthoo: Exactly like I told you
<arthurjohnson> schlaftier: Thanks
<schlaftier> arthurjohnson: by the way, I have hald running even though it is not in my /etc/rc.local
<arthurjohnson> schlaftier: Yeah, with fresh installs of Xubuntu without autologin it works without the rc.local hack
<Anthoo> give it this: http://paste-bin.toile-libre.org//view.php?id=106  ??
<arthurjohnson> Anthoo: Yup, just like that
<arthurjohnson> Anthoo: Save your changes, reboot, and all will be right with the world.
<schlaftier> arthurjohnson: I see. I always thought autologin was a bad thing ;-)
<arthurjohnson> schlaftier: Well, technically yeah
<Anthoo> it works:) thank you very much
<Anthoo> I have another problem when I restarted or shut down my computer, it blocks the logo xubuntu what?
<Anthoo> arthurjohnson: ?
<alex_____> hi! I've installed xfce (xubuntu 10.04), but I can't make compiz work on it... I search for xorg.conf but didn't find it on /etc/X11, my Intel GMA945 isn't using a restricted driver... hwo can I make it work?
<Anthoo> :'(
<arthurjohnson> Anthoo: I really don't understand your request.
<arthurjohnson> Anthoo: Can you clarify?
<Anthoo> arthurjohnson: ??
<Sumner> Hi folks. I'm in need of a little assistance. Anyone available?
<schlaftier> Sumner: ask your question and see if somebody can help you
<Sumner> OK.
<schlaftier> Sumner: also, if it is not Xubuntu-specific, you might have a better chance in #ubuntu
<Sumner> I was in here a few days ago with this problem, but got attitude. :-(
<Sumner> It is Xubuntu-specific.
<Sumner> OK... I've used the default Ubuntu confog (Gnome) and it's quite nice, but I figured I'd try Xubuntu on my little POS laptop. Xubuntu works great! but seems to be missing something I kinda need.
<Sumner> With Gnome, I can click on "Places" then "Network" and get to all the stuff on my fileserver.
<Sumner> Xubuntu doesn't seem to have that.
<Sumner> Suggestions?
<Anthoo> ????
<Sumner> Anyone?
<MalkavianManiac> whats the problem?
<Sumner> OK... I've used the default Ubuntu confog (Gnome) and it's quite nice, but I figured I'd try Xubuntu on my little POS laptop. Xubuntu works great! but seems to be missing something I kinda need.
<Sumner> With Gnome, I can click on "Places" then "Network" and get to all the stuff on my fileserver.
<Sumner> Xubuntu doesn't seem to have that.
<MalkavianManiac> hrmm, i know what ya mean
<MalkavianManiac> lemme do a bit of research
<Anthoo> j'go x) , bisouu , sms si tu veux ;D ;; j't'adoore :::
<Anthoo> oup's
<Anthoo> I have another problem when I restarted or shut down my computer, it blocks the logo xubuntu what?
<MalkavianManiac> Sumner, a quick google turned up this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<Sumner> I'll explore that and see what happens. Thank you!
<MalkavianManiac> Anthoo, while ive never come across your problem before, does it infact hinder the operation of ubuntu in anyway?
<Anthoo> MalkavianManiac: How does?
<MalkavianManiac> Anthoo, does it stop the system from loading, does it increase load time by an extended period of time?
<Anthoo> MalkavianManiac: what ?
<MalkavianManiac> parlez-vous français ?
<Anthoo> MalkavianManiac: oui :)
<MalkavianManiac> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Anthoo> tanck you
<zer0x> Can anyone tell me if PulseAudio is included by default in Xubuntu 10.04?
<zer0x> The H0RR0R!!! Its there! AaAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaRRrrrrGgggHHHHHH!!! The DAEMON!!! PULSE!!!!! RUN fOR tHE HILLss!!!
 * zer0x Throws cloak around self...
#xubuntu 2010-05-14
<jesi> Hi
<jesi> Need help here
<jesi> I dont have sound in YouTube
<arthurjohnson> Wow. He stuck around for three whole minutes
<arthurjohnson> Must be new to Linux ;)
<MalkavianManiac> lol arthurjohnson
<jesi> Anyine assisting here?
<Viper550> someoen said the xubuntu bug maintainers wern't doing as much of a good job
<gatlin> I know there is a wiki page on live cd customization but it only has instructions for gnome; I am interested in doing some refinements (different theme defaults etc) on a remix of xubuntu I'm working on
<gatlin> does anyone have any insight?
<Viking667> hey ho. Is there a "small" release of xubuntu? I want to install Xorg and Chrome, and that's pretty much it.
<Viking667> (on a 1.3GHz P3 with 512Mb memory, no CDROM, and 10Gb drive.)
<Viking667> And yes, it has USB, though I don't know if that's bootable yet.
<charlie-tca> there is not a specific image for a small release, no.
<Viking667> hm. So I'm stuck with 610Mb for the iso then... *sigh*
<charlie-tca> You could use the alternate image and do a minimal installation, which lets you decide which packages to install
<Viper550> Viking667, try slitaz
<Viper550> its also LXDE-based, but its only got a 30mb iso too
<Viking667> Does it support running Chrome and Flash?
<Viper550> Viking667, dunno, comes with that midori web browser
<Viking667> m.
<Viking667> Okay, thanks. I guess I can replace it, but I have to hope that Chrome works.
<charlie-tca> any suggestions for a stand-alone calendar to replace 'sunbird'?
<TheSheep> orage?
<TheSheep> cal -y ?
<charlie-tca> Yeah, been trying hard to like orage, but it just don't work
<TheSheep> osmo?
<TheSheep> dates?
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I will take a look at osmo again, and cal -y is the one I never think about
<syn-ack> charlie-tca, I've not found a single stand alone calendar that I've liked. I tend to use Evolution for just about everything...
<charlie-tca> I use claws-mail, but the calendar plugin crashes everytime I click on the calendar
<syn-ack> ouch
<charlie-tca> I really like sunbird, but they have discontinued it
<syn-ack> really?
<charlie-tca> yeah
<charlie-tca> replaced by thunderbird with lightning
<syn-ack> that was gonna be second question
<charlie-tca> and lightning doesn't appear to be a stand-alone
<syn-ack> well since they've done that, have they actually a port to x64 yet?
<syn-ack> no, it's not
<charlie-tca> :-(
<faLUCE> hi. the xfce4 panel often covers windows border in 10.04 . Is there a way to solve that? thanks
<syn-ack> I liked thunderbird with lightning... pissed me off when they didnt have an x64 in the repos though
<charlie-tca> faLUCE: not that I know of
<syn-ack> faLUCE, come again?
<faLUCE> syn-ack: :)
<syn-ack> I've never had that issue, myself
<faLUCE> syn-ack: it depends on the application
<syn-ack> examples?
<faLUCE> some java applications, some wine applications
<syn-ack> ah
<syn-ack> I don't think that's so much an issue with the panel... I know what you're talking about now
<faLUCE> syn-ack: it has something to do with xfce4
<faLUCE> anyway, the same problem did not occour in the previous xubuntu
<syn-ack> you file a bug or anything yet? are there similar bugs?
<charlie-tca> faLUCE: packages usually update between releases
<faLUCE> charlie-tca: I have already update packages
<charlie-tca> That's why it did not occur in previous release. the package updated
<syn-ack> May I reask my question as to whether or not you filed a bug on that?
<charlie-tca> I have not. I don't see the issue here
<faLUCE> charlie-tca: yes, this is clear. but what is strange is that this adds a strong bug... as said some days ago, there are several ugly bugs in this release; look at the thunar bug (which I solved, meanwhile)... it's really strange
<syn-ack> charlie-tca, sorry, that was meant for faLUCE
<syn-ack> charlie-tca, I think it's a non issue as well...
<faLUCE> syn-ack: no, I didn't file it, because I don't know exactly how to reproduce it
<syn-ack> I still don't think it's an issue with the DE. I think it may be more of a WiNE issue and opJDK display issue
<syn-ack> openJDK too
<faLUCE> syn-ack: since it did not occour in the previous versionS of xubuntu, it's a problem of xfce
<charlie-tca> but it won't get fixed without a bug report
<syn-ack> You do realise that more than just XFCE gets updated, right?
<syn-ack> I mean, I don't mean argue points here, but I think you need to quite a bit more digging before you lay the blame on one particular thing
<faLUCE> syn-ack: yes, but it's reasonable that it's associated with xfce
<syn-ack> It's also reasonable that its associated with something else too
<charlie-tca> faLUCE: not if it doesn't happen outside of wine and openjdk
<charlie-tca> It might be caused by the new gtk package
<faLUCE> charlie-tca: it happens for wine and jdk (not openjdk)
<syn-ack> exactly
<faLUCE> gtk is part of xfce
<charlie-tca> That is not the xfce package, then
<syn-ack> So you're running Sun Java
<charlie-tca> no
<faLUCE> syn-ack: yes
<charlie-tca> gtk is not part of xfce
<faLUCE> charlie-tca: ok, let's say that it's used by xfce
<charlie-tca> It is also used by gnome
<syn-ack> xfce is built atop of gtk... its not even remotely a part of it
<syn-ack> and LXDE
<syn-ack> and a TON of other products
<charlie-tca> GTK is a completely separate package from xfce. The xfce developers do not touch it
<faLUCE> charlie-tca: yes, I see that, but anyway the two packages work together
<syn-ack> faLUCE, what charlie-tca and I getting at is that your issue is still premature to determine what is causing the issues. Time to debug
<faLUCE> syn-ack: I know that it's premature
<charlie-tca> faLUCE: if the bug is really in gtk, and we send it to xfce, it will never get worked
<syn-ack> man, Pandora uses a lot of CPU... more than I initially thought
<syn-ack> averaging around 20% on top
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> I wonder if I can nice it out some with out it going nuts on me
<faLUCE> charlie-tca: syn-ack: http://drop.io/pujztbx <---- you can download a program which reproduces the bug. in order to execute it:  java -jar TestBugBorder.jar
<charlie-tca> Do you have any error messages in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<syn-ack> Sorry, I don't download from untrusted sources
<faLUCE> syn-ack: it's a program made by me
<syn-ack> Exactly.
<faLUCE> charlie-tca: only that (firefox-bin:2963): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<charlie-tca> That's not it
<Viking667> hey all. I'm having trouble getting Xubuntu onto a machine that hasn't got a CDROM drive, and won't boot from its USB drive.
<Viking667> Any suggestions aside from hauling the drive out and sticking it in an install machine?
<moetunes> that would be a hassle
<Viking667> *nod*
<moetunes> there is pxe
<moetunes> !pxe
<Viking667> It's looking to be the only option I've got left, unless I can get that running.
<moetunes> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Viking667> Right. I've got a prepared USB stick that I can stick on another machine that can act as the pxe host, would that work?
<moetunes> I would put the hd in a comp that could boot from cd - it doesn't matter what comp the hd goes in unlike windows
<Viking667> actually, it does, somewhat.
<syn-ack> whoa
<syn-ack> heyas Viking667
<Viking667> The target machine has Intel chipset (and unfortunately, Intel graphics too)
<Viking667> hi there, syn-ack.
<Viking667> ltns, huh?
<syn-ack> Tell me about it
<moetunes> swap the hd from comp to comp - linux doesn't mind at all - and it is easier
<Viking667> The other machines all have VIA chipsets, and one has ATI radeon vid
<Viking667> moetunes: I struck that with one other machine I tried to migrate. I didn't know what X server I was supposed to use, now I know it's 81x, thank goodness.
<moetunes> it is set up at boot time - the comps vid card doesn't matter now - there's no xorg.conf unless you make one
<Viking667> so, anyhow - I have this USB stick I prepared with usb-creator, I can stick that on a pxe server...
<syn-ack> If you don't want to remove the disk, the only real method albeit time consuming would be to PXE boot it. Though.. if you use a Clonezilla machine it would go by very quickly
<Viking667> *blink*... darn. I forgot that.
<moetunes> heh
<Viking667> no idea what clonezilla is.
<syn-ack> Goodness, that's what. :P
<Viking667> I'll have to go grab a pxe boot image then, I guess.
<syn-ack> Viking667, Ghost on 'roids, dude.
<moetunes> and linux determines hardware at boot so swapping between comps is so much easier than pxe imo
<Viking667> mmmm. not as badly as Windows, true.
<syn-ack> So, do I want to rid myself of a swap partition and start using page files? hrm
<syn-ack> what say you guys?
<moetunes> errr page file = swap more or less - page file is a windows term
<syn-ack> yeah, I know. ok "swap" file
<moetunes> in linux we set a partition to do do swap
<Viking667> shyte.
<syn-ack> yeah, you can use files too.
<syn-ack> moetunes, I've been using linux 13 years now.... I keep up, mate
<Viking667> this machine has no CDROM drive, no floppy drive, doesn't recognise any USB drives on bootup, and has a network connector, a hard drive, a CPU, and memory.
<moetunes> yep - with the mem available now if you don't hibernate the is no real need for a swap partition afaik
<Viking667> It (probably) supports booting from the network, I guess I'm stuck with pxe, except I haven't found it yet.
<moetunes> syn-ack: and still you ask?
<syn-ack> sure do
<moetunes> hehe :]
<syn-ack> Viking667, how old is that machine?
<moetunes> is it a lappy
<syn-ack> and... have you checked for a firmware update?
<Viking667> not a lappy. It's a Compaq D500
<syn-ack> ouch
<Viking667> yuh.
<Viking667> max of 512Mb memory...
<syn-ack> yeah, that's gonna be tricky but they do support PXE boot
<Viking667> ...which, luckily for me, it has
<Viking667> you know the machine, huh?
<syn-ack> yeah
<syn-ack> <- premerger Compaq fanboi... remember. :P
<Viking667> good. You might be able to walk me through a couple of things on this  machine.
<syn-ack> Been a while, but I'll try
<Viking667> The machine came to me with a dying hard drive with an invalidated install of Windows on...
<syn-ack> ok..
<Viking667> Right. I'll do the ltsp-server bit on this machine, I think... might make it easier
<Viking667> I've got a 10Gb that's slotted in there now...
<Viking667> give me a couple of minutes to reroute the secondary monitor...
<Viking667> and power
<syn-ack> you had a Compaq hard disk lying around?
<syn-ack> with the offset pin..
<Viking667> uhm, no?
<syn-ack> what year is the bios on boot?
<Viking667> this drive's uh... can't remember what it was now.
<syn-ack> 2000 or 2001?
<Viking667> I'll check once I get the power plugged back in. Got a wonderful RED compaq on black background
<Viking667> 2000 I think, but give me a chance to plug it in.
<Viking667> at the momen't there's no CMOS battery, that's going to have to wait
<syn-ack> I'm sorry 1999 or 2000...
<Viking667> crap Missed the date.
<syn-ack> anyway, 2000 is first year post merger, so it's opened up a bit from before then
<moetunes> ppl are too trained on windows... you can take a linux install from amd h/ware and put the hd in an intel comp and it will boot fine
<Viking667> you're in luck, the bios "About" screen states copyright of 1998-2001
<syn-ack> hah
<Viking667> hah?
<syn-ack> just the dates. :P
<Viking667> describes itself as a Evo D500
<Viking667> sorry, 1982-2001
<Viking667> (that's what I meant to say to begin with)
 * syn-ack looks at his Evo D500 sitting to his right
 * Viking667 grins
<Viking667> Compaq Evo D500 USDT
<Viking667> it has a Celeron 1300
<syn-ack> Mine has the P4 2.8
<Viking667> system rom says:  686Y1 v1.02
<syn-ack> and it supports 1 gig ram instead of the half gig of yours
<Viking667> ooo, lucky you. That's what I've got on this machine (p4)
<Viking667> but the Compaq just has the Celeron
<Viking667> 325 or 335?
<Viking667> or a full P4?
<syn-ack> Full p4
<Viking667> even better!
<syn-ack> I'm waiting on a PSU for it. :.
<syn-ack> :/
<Viking667> Right. Let me get a ltsp-standalone server installed here.
<Viking667> the drive's a Fujitsu...
<Viking667> darn dhcp3 server isn't starting yet... I might have to set it up.
<moetunes> pxe is pita
<Viking667> might be, but it seems to be the only way I'll get Linux on this box shy of a disk transfer
<Viking667> I've already got a dhcp machine set up, I just need the pxeboot image for booting Ubuntu's installer.
<syn-ack> Viking667, that's why I suggested clonezilla
<moetunes> <moetunes> pxe is pita - why i suggested justtransferring the hd just for the install - could have been done by now...
<Viking667> current machine needs to remain running, and it's the only viable target for a HD install, so no.
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> errr - how do you use a new install on a machine that needs to remain running?
<Viking667> (1) compaq is target machine. It's the one without CDROM, et al.
<Viking667> (2) This machine is the source machine , and currently running applications
<Viking667> I do have another machine that can act as a dhcp server, and has done so in the past.
<Viking667> I can put the files required for pxe on there...
<ManicMalkavian> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Viking667> I just edit the menu and away I goe
<ManicMalkavian> wouldnt that do the trick?
<Viking667> ManicMalkavian: problem there. The silly machine won't recognise the USB drive either.
<Viking667> I've already been down that path
<ManicMalkavian> i seee
<Viking667> that was the first thing I tried.
<Viking667> yuh.
<moetunes> you can't use a new install without a reboot - format is most likely
<ManicMalkavian> is it a desktop or a laptop?
<ManicMalkavian> cos if both machines are desktops, i would just hotswap your optical drive
<Viking667> The machine doesn't have a slot to put it...
<ManicMalkavian> hang it out of the case
<Viking667> silly thing has one power plug. It's plugged into the hard drive. Sigh.
<ManicMalkavian> aah
<Viking667> it hasn't even got any FLOPPIES, for pete's sake...
<charlie-tca> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ManicMalkavian> you see, i have parts lying around... so id just set another PSU next to the case and run new wires to it
<Viking667> it's got (instead) this stupid multi-function bay that can take either a CDROM (which I don't have) or a floppy (which I also don't have)
<Viking667> I wondered that too... I've got a cdrom drive spare...
<Viking667> I even have a PSU spare.
<ManicMalkavian> then do that
<Viking667> But what I don't have is a reliable dual cable.
<Viking667> (ide)
<ManicMalkavian> i see
<ManicMalkavian> newer motherboard with only one ID port
<Viking667> I _think_ I have a second single IDE cable lying around...
<ManicMalkavian> IDE*
<Viking667> no, it's an OLDER mother board with ide ports
<ManicMalkavian> aah, god
<ManicMalkavian> good*
<Viking667> I'm not even sure if the darn thing's got two IDE connectors or not
<ManicMalkavian> it will
<Viking667> Well, not that good. It's as unexpandable to all hell and gone.
<ManicMalkavian> if its an older board
<Viking667> 2001-ish, Compaq Evo D500 USDT
<Viking667> hm. That last link assumes there's an OS already on the hard drive... there isn't,.
<Viking667> I'll check the other Installation links too.
<ManicMalkavian> honestly, netbooting isnt worth the effort
<ManicMalkavian> just plug in a spare PSU and CD drive
<ManicMalkavian> and youll be installed within the hour
<Viking667> except I haven't got an hour left... so I'llbe doing this tomorrow, I guess.
<Viking667> I've figured out I can't just shovel over a whole ISO, it won't work for that.
<Viking667> so now I'm on the hunt for a netboot ISO that's small enough (30Mb?) to pxe it.
<Viking667> still looking at web pages. I seem to have found what I want.
<TheSheep> there is the minicd
<moetunes> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Viking667> ooo.
<Viking667> Right. I'll have that when I get up tomorrow then, I guess.
<Viking667> thank you.
<moetunes> I wouldn't be linuxing without TheSheep ....
<_chris_> is it usual that apache2 has about 10 processes running ?
<moetunes> _chris_: I get 4 running - but it prob depends on what you're doing with it
<charlie-tca> _chris_: Probably is correct, but you could also check in #ubuntu-server to be certain
<_chris_> okay thx
<moetunes> the bot is dead!!
<charlie-tca> she times out too, huh?
<moetunes> heh
<LaPetite> Hello
<ManicMalkavian> hello LaPetite
<LaPetite> I need help with my Wireless. After 20minutes I add rt2800usb to blacklist, restared PC and my Wireless works fine
<LaPetite> But now It not works anymore
<LaPetite> I see again stupid message: "wlan0 No scan results"
<ManicMalkavian> reload the kernel modules and disable and re enable the interface
<LaPetite> Restarted PC, loaded unloaded USB Wireless
<LaPetite> And same thing..
<LaPetite> One thing was that
<LaPetite> That laptop was in other room
<LaPetite> and battery goes down
<LaPetite> and pc taked off
<LaPetite> After that it don't work anymore
<LaPetite> Anyway, after that i didin't checked Wireless. I connected my cable internet, isntalledd some things like macchanger and aircrack.
<LaPetite> and after that I getting my wireless crashed :/
<LaPetite> nm-tool showing me
<LaPetite> Driver: usb
<LaPetite> State: disconnected
<LaPetite> Default: no
<LaPetite> So maybe here is a problem?
<LaPetite> lsusb showing: 148f:3070 Ralink Technologi, Corop.
<ManicMalkavian> [AMSG] AWAY: Snooze
<knome> ManicMalkavian, please do not use public away messages
<tycho> can anyone help me editing my menu ?
<tycho> i downloaded alacarte but it just shows the wrong icons all the time
<tycho> where is the menu file located ?
<TheSheep> what do you want to change?
<tycho> well
<tycho> i want to be able to add programs that dont get added automatically and change the wine folder in "other" category
<tycho> it also shows icons of programs i dont have installed anymore
<tycho> i know a bit xml so i can figure it out i just cant find the file
<tycho> it says different folders when i serach on google
<charlie-tca> It is no longer xml as of Xfce 4.6
<tycho> what is i
<tycho> it
<charlie-tca> [for 4.6] copy '/etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu to '~/.config/xdg/menus' and customize it.
<charlie-tca> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<tycho> i have the latest
<tycho> now i removed every file that is in username//.config/xdg/menus
<tycho> still shows all icons
<charlie-tca> Icons come from the generated .desktop files for most applications. They are in /usr/share/applications
<tycho> ah found them
<charlie-tca> Not every item in that directory will be in the menus
<tycho> i dont get this i have removed all files in .config / menus
<tycho> and remove the icons i dont want from the applications folder
<tycho> and refreshed it in the terminal
<tycho> still shows duplicate icons
<tycho> shouldnt it show nothing at all or at least one less duplicated icons
<charlie-tca> When you click Applications - properties, what menu are you using?
<charlie-tca> right-click Applications, left-click properties, Menu File should have choices
<tycho> these are in swedish but i will try to translate, Others, Programming, acessories, system games, network multi media office graphics and settings
<charlie-tca> No
<charlie-tca> Is that Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<tycho> xubuntu
<charlie-tca> right click Applications, in the panel, then left-click "properties"
<charlie-tca> You can choose "Use default desktop menu file" or "Use custom-menu file"
<tycho> ok
<tycho> ah
<charlie-tca> default is Use default destkop menu file
<charlie-tca> I'm just trying to point you in different directions, here. the menus in 4.6 are not really set up for user editing
<charlie-tca> Maybe something will be what you want
<tycho> well i chose one here that is ok, just have too add the various folder again with all the wine programs
<charlie-tca> Add them in ~/.local/applications
<charlie-tca> All you need is a Application_Menu_name_you_want.desktop file
<Fredags> hi, I'm having quite some trouble setting my netbook up for wifi
<tycho> i am currently in username/.local/ but there is no applications folder do i create one
<charlie-tca> ooops, sorry
<charlie-tca> ~/.local/share/applications
<tycho> ah!!
<tycho> sweet
<Fredags> It's an old acer 3003lmi with a broadcom card, though I gave up on trying to get it working, so I'm currently trying a dlink dongle
<charlie-tca> Files are just like those in /usr/share/applications . They are just easier to edit here
<charlie-tca> Any file in this will override /usr/share/applications , too
<Fredags> upon entering ssid and wpa2 passwords in the network manager it appears to connect and then repeatedly prompts me for the password (which is correctly entered). the router doesn't seem to see any connection attempts though
<Fredags> any thoughts?
<charlie-tca> !wireless | Fredags
<ubottu> Fredags: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fredags> yeah, checked it out but i still don't get it to work
<Fredags> tried ndiswrapper with the drivers for broadcom
<charlie-tca> I really don't know wireless, myself.
<tycho> i just had to remove some files there and change the desktop file on the menu, now it looks like i want... thx
<Fredags> alright
<charlie-tca> tycho: You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Glad we got there, even if it was a bit of a merry-go-round
<tycho> yes i appreciate it, i think they should add a menu editor in the next release to make it easier
<charlie-tca> It is planned for Xfce 4.8
<tycho> oh thats great
<arthurjohnson> They also need an easier way to add launchers to the panel
<arthurjohnson> I hope thats coming with 4.8
<charlie-tca> hmm, I guess I don't add very many
<arthurjohnson> Me either, but when I do, its a pita.  Appfinder, adding launchers.  Just not very intuitive for the new user.
<arthurjohnson> I would like to see Xfce become more and more user friendly, that way when GNOME goes all wonky, getting rid of the panel and going all shell, we will dominate the wimp interface!
<arthurjohnson> I'm on the gnome-shell mailing list, thats their long term plan.  To dump the gnome panel and metacity all together.
<charlie-tca> Aren't they doing that in gnome3?
<arthurjohnson> Yeah
<arthurjohnson> Some time after GNOME3 is out, metacity and panel are history. I think we are going to see some users migrate to us over that.
<charlie-tca> I haven't heard if Ubuntu is dropping the panel at the same time, though
<charlie-tca> Users will bounce back and forth depending on what is new, all the time.
<arthurjohnson> Probably.  My days of switching window managers every week ended years ago. I settled on Xfce because its easy to use, feature rich, and doesn't use a lot of resources.  Its what Gnome should have been.
 * arthurjohnson abandoned GNOME when they dropped sawfish
<charlie-tca> heh. I went for the color the first time
<charlie-tca> I had to change a lot of theme stuff in Ubuntu, xubuntu was made for me
<arthurjohnson> Indeed. I switched to Xubuntu in 7.10.
<arthurjohnson> Only used Ubuntu with 7.04
<arthurjohnson> As far as window managers go, I didn't care for Xfce 3. Xforms were kindof ugly.  I didn't start using Xfce religiously until version 4.
<TheSheep> how do you use a desktop environment religiously?
<TheSheep> for making sacrifices and stuff?
<arthurjohnson> Yes, I sacrifice dead projects to it
<arthurjohnson> The last one was WindowMaker ;)
<arthurjohnson> When I started with Linux I used FVWM, then KDE (loved ver 1 and 2), but switched to WindowMaker early, like 1999 or 2000.  Used that till I switched to Ubuntu with 7.04, and Xfce ever since Xubuntu 7.10
<TheSheep> funny, I also came to xfce from windowmaker
<TheSheep> cde before that
<arthurjohnson> WindowMaker is the pimp, but it doesn't handle libnotify and tray items gracefully.  In fact, WindowMaker pretty much predates the system tray and notify techs we take for granted today.
<arthurjohnson> Never found a decent dockapp for system tray, at least not when I switched.  Maybe someone has a decent dockapp now, but its kinda too late. My heart belongs to Xfce ;)
<charlie-tca> huh. I went commodore-64, to windows 3.1 to OS/2 to Ubuntu 5.10 to Xubuntu 6.06
<arthurjohnson> I used OS/2 for a while, but didn't have a cdrom drive, and their hardware support was brutal.
<charlie-tca> yeah, all their home user support was bad
<arthurjohnson> For me it was Tandy CoCo, DOS, Win 3.11, OS/2, Win98 (for a month or so), Slackware, RedHat, Debian, then Ubuntu.
<arthurjohnson> All starting about 1984 ;)
<charlie-tca> but then again, Ubuntu 5.10, I had to manually install ndiswrapper and wireless drivers from windows, download and install the nvidia driver, etc.
<charlie-tca> Ah, the fun days. Go find a computer that had internet to download ndiswrapper to install wireless
<charlie-tca> Wasn't even in the repositories, either
<handjob> Hi. I am bit frustraed and I need some help. I have some issues with god damn puls (there is more problems then benefits of this shit) and I need to acces /root. When passing "cd /root" I get the "permission denied" and thats ok. But when I do sudo cd /root sudo: cd: command not found. I can't log in as I root since it is disableb by default. What to do? I dont want to grant user 777 on /root...
<ochosi> handjob, tried sudo su yet?
<schlaftier_> handjob: cd is a shell builtin, that's why you cannot "sudo cd". Try "sudo -i" or "sudo su"
<handjob> Thank You gentleman.
<choi> hi, does anyone know how to enable the terminal beep in xfce?
<handjob> Bye!
<charlie-tca> choi: you can edit the terminal preferences manually - in a terminal, mousepad ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc
<choi> @charlie-tca, already did that, no effect.
<choi> @charlie-tca, i can do the beep and it works, but it cannot work when using "echo -e '\a'" so it doesn't work with terminal applications
<charlie-tca> did you enable bell in /etc/screenrc ?
<choi> ill check
<choi> hmm.. what part here? do I disable visual bell?
<charlie-tca> No, you enable audio bell, just a minute
<charlie-tca> man screen should list it
<choi> screen? isn't that an application?
<charlie-tca> oops wrong one
<charlie-tca> edit /etc/inputrc
<charlie-tca> 'set bell-style audio
<knome> charlie-tca, any idea why i don't get a xubuntu gdm theme after upgrade to lucid?
<charlie-tca> You get a blank?
<charlie-tca> you just don't get the fireflies?
<knome> black background, light gtk stuff
<knome> i don't get those either.
<charlie-tca> it's disabled, mr_pouit knows the command
<knome> okay. was there some issue with nvidia, or is it already fixed?
<charlie-tca> I had to disable it during testing
<charlie-tca> the only issue I know was with plymouth, gdm and nvidia. Removing gdm splash in 9.10 stopped the repeating gdm login screen
<knome> mm-hmm
<charlie-tca>  In lucid, if you got a black screen on boot, you disabled the plymouth splash screen in grub, removed the gdm splash screen
<choi> @charlie-tca still not working, do I have to restart?
<knome> also, i needed to install elementary-icon-theme and change both the icon theme and gtk theme to elementary and albatross, respectively.
<charlie-tca> choi: believe you do for the file to be read again.
<acantide> jin #xubuntu-es
<acantide> join #xubuntu-es
<knome> charlie-tca, didn't do either of those.
<charlie-tca> no idea, knome. Time for a bug report
<choi> @charlie-tca okay
<charlie-tca> I can't think of any I saw where the only screen missing is gdm
<knome> charlie-tca, well i didn't install recommends, since i didn't wan abiword or gnumeric to be installed
<charlie-tca> That's it ! gdm-splash is part of xubuntu-artwork, isn't it?
<charlie-tca> gnome doesn't use it anymore
<knome> i installed xubuntu-artwork later on though, but that didn't solve the issue
<charlie-tca> but if gdm didn't see it on install, it probably disabled it
<knome> any way to enable?
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: what is the command to re-enable the gdm splash screen?
<knome> i'm not sure if i like thunderbird 3
<charlie-tca> I didn't like it at all
<ochosi> well maybe it's time to give claws-mail a chance...
<ochosi> :)
<charlie-tca> Using it already :-)
<knome> the foldertree seems to be quite crammed up
<knome> need to work on a new userChrome.css
<ochosi> charlie-tca, would be cool imo if you'd set the elementary icon theme i made for claws as default, that would make it blend in with the rest a bit more nicely
<charlie-tca> Is it installed to the system by default?
<ochosi> not sure how up-to-date the claws-mail-themes package is in ubuntu
<ochosi> i've always been using claws from their ppa
<charlie-tca> Only show one in claws-mail - Default internal theme
<ochosi> yeah, you need to install the claws-mail-themes package
<ochosi> and even then i'm not sure my theme is there already
<charlie-tca> oh
<ochosi> depends on when they made that package
<ochosi> i'll have a quick loock
<ochosi> i'll have a quick look
<charlie-tca> I don't know. version is 3.7.4
<ochosi> it says 20090605.dfsg-2
<ochosi> so that's *really* old...
<charlie-tca> heh
<ochosi> basically that package contains the crappy themes
<ochosi> not the newer png themes, only the older xpm stuff
<ochosi> would really deserve an update
<charlie-tca> knome: you are using 'xubuntu session' and not 'xfce session', right?
<ochosi> especially if claws is considered as a tb-replacement
<knome> charlie-tca, yup
<charlie-tca> I'll have to dig for the file to enable/install. got to run to uds wrapup now, though. I will get to you
<knome> okay :)
<charlie-tca> I attended remotely all week
<choi> @charlie-tca was that set bell-style "audible" or "audio"?
<charlie-tca> It should be "audible", I think
<choi> hmm didn't work :(
<choi> there are so many combinations of settings to turn it off or on, so far i haven't made it work
<choi> does it work on yours?
<charlie-tca> I turn all the bells and flashes off
<charlie-tca> I hate them bells
<choi> haha, yeah, i turned it off before too. although now that i'm using a lot of terminal apps, it seems useful
<choi> nevermind, i'll try to search the forums, thnx neway
<onkara> could anyone confirm if autofs in LucidLynx is broken ??
<Pres-Gas> oooh, I hope not...I was looking at using it
<onkara> Pres-Gas: yeah I can't get it to work
<Pres-Gas> onkara, do any of these match your issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs
<Pres-Gas> onkara, especially this one?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/573919
<onkara> Pres-Gas: yes I am having the exact same problem ... not only autofs is not starting on reboot but its not mounting even when service is manually started
<Pres-Gas> I would latch onto that report and contribute to it or lurk, onkara
<Pres-Gas> Though to get you fixed in the meantime, onkara.  It looks like there is a patch/workaround.  See comment #5?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/573919/comments/5
<K3nny> Hi
<K3nny> can somone help me pls
<K3nny> i got truble install ubuntu
<Pres-Gas> Elaborate K3nny
<Pres-Gas> Or ask in #ubuntu
<K3nny> k
<knome> is there a fix to the "not-selectable" thunar bug? that's really annoying, and i definitely do not want to use any other view.
<Pres-Gas> knome, I am so glad someone said that is a bug...
<Pres-Gas> ...that was annoying me
<knome> why wouldn't it be? you can't select stuff although y oushould.
<Pres-Gas> Well, I made alot of changes, knome...so I thought it was one of those changes.  I was troubleshooting this.
<Pres-Gas> onkara, did you try that "patch"?
<schlaftier> It's definitely a bug in Thunar
<Pres-Gas> schlaftier, always good to know when I DIDN'T break it
<schlaftier> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/520118
<schlaftier> It will be fixed soon, apparently somebody already wrote a patch
<onkara> Pres-Gas: sorry which patch are you referring too ?
<Pres-Gas> onkara, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/573919/comments/5
<Guest2098> hi
<Guest2098> i on this channel for first time
<Pres-Gas> !welcome
<ubottu> Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<Guest2098> i have a problem with my msi 100u msi netbook
<Guest2098> a small windows appear on screen
<Guest2098> a bomb is design on it
<Guest2098> and my screen flash
<Guest2098> i look in system monitoring
<Guest2098> no active processus there
<Guest2098> do someone know what it is ?
<slow-motion> hi
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hyea
<Psilocybin_Elf> Heya*
<|2-bits|> I'm wondering if there is a package for the thunarx development files? I've been looking but I can't find it...
<|2-bits|> short of that, is there anyway I can find out which package provides a specific file? I'm just looking for thunarx.h
<schlaftier> |2-bits|: libthunar-vfs-1-dev: /usr/include/thunarx-1/thunarx/thunarx.h
<schlaftier> (I did: apt-file search thunarx.h)
<|2-bits|> oh wow
<|2-bits|> thanks
<|2-bits|> it's in vfs? huh
<schlaftier> I wouldn't know :)
<arthurjohnson> Okay, I'm about to go down a dark, dark tunnel
<arthurjohnson> I'll most likely be eaten by a grue
 * arthurjohnson is reinstalling his primary server
<arthurjohnson> So I'll be away for a while ;)
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-05-15
<Viking667> yay! Finally got the Xubuntu install started... stuck vmlinuz and initrd onto a tftp host, stuck the USB drive in the slot, booted up over pxe, and the installer picked up from the USB drive once the kernel and initrd were copied
<ManicMalkavian> gratz Viking667 woulda been quicker to use a second PSU and drive though
<Viking667> so if a machine can netboot, there's always a way to get Linux on to it, at least for it.
<Viking667> ManicMalkavian: didn't have the time in the end...
<Viking667> ... nor the power cables free.
<ManicMalkavian> Viking667, correction, if a machine can 'boot' we can get linux on it
 * Viking667 counts plugs in use ... three boards... eleven plugs
<Viking667> ManicMalkavian: yeah, but you know what I mean... without having to haul out the hard drive from a machine without CDROM and Floppy.
<ManicMalkavian> ... but wheres the fun in that?
<Viking667> silly thing was: I struck that snag of the machine not booting off the USB drive... else I would have been good to go.
<Viking667> ManicMalkavian: hm?
<Viking667> Well, I've gained a little experience, I must say.
<ManicMalkavian> finding weird and obscure ways of installing is the best thing about linux
<Viking667> *nod*
<Viking667> 93% and the drive light's still flickering.
<Viking667> now I get to boot up and strip out packages...
<ManicMalkavian> you must document this procedure
<Viking667> I intend this machine to run one application, chrome.
<Viking667> heh.
<Viking667> It's already been documented... that's how come I found out how to do it.
<ManicMalkavian> as then i might be able to take it one step further and flip a LiveCD over the network
<Viking667> I didn't have enough memory to do justice to that... the machine takes a maximum of 512Mb.
<ManicMalkavian> coz thinclients connecter to a master X server via ssh != nice
<Viking667> mmm.
<ManicMalkavian> however if i can get a minimal livecd PXE'd then i can create media center extender boxes for minimal cost
<Viking667> but running the X server actually on the card of the machine is good. In fact, I don't know how you could get applications rendering on a monitor without running an X server on that same machine, no matter where the X applications are hosted.
<Viking667> If you have 1Gb or more of memory, you could do it...
<Viking667> but for 256/512Mb machines, nope. Only a low-size CD would have done it (a la LTSP)
<ManicMalkavian> meh
<Viking667> I think that's as small as uh... 20Mb or so?
<Viking667> fetches an NFS root off the server...
<ManicMalkavian> i reckon i could do it properly on that amount of RAM
<Viking667> you won't fit the CDROM image in, if you have less RAM than the image takes up
<ManicMalkavian> DSL stipped back to bare minimal X and a frontent would do
<Viking667> *nod*
<ManicMalkavian> you could proly dop that in under 100mb
<Viking667> That's probably about right. Puppy linux too...?
<ManicMalkavian> yah
<ManicMalkavian> well really it wouldnt amtter which tiny distro you used
<ManicMalkavian> if your gonna cut it back to X and alsa
<ManicMalkavian> then theyre all gonna be the same standard size
<ManicMalkavian> whether you use puppy or DSL
<Viking667> roughly.
<Viking667> X, alsa, chrome, and flash.
<Viking667> I'll be surprised if I run out of memory then.
<ManicMalkavian> im thinking X alsa and xbmc
<Viking667> what's xbmc?
<ManicMalkavian> media center
<ManicMalkavian> very flashy
<ManicMalkavian> or maybe mythTV if you wanna screw around for months on end
<Viking667> I want this back to the bone so it's got as much memory spare to run an app over flash...
<ManicMalkavian> how mcuh RAM does it have?
<Viking667> 512
<ManicMalkavian> thatl be enough to run a standard Xubuntu
<ManicMalkavian> oh yeah, if you dont need it
<ManicMalkavian> rip out pulse
<Viking667> heh.
<ManicMalkavian> it tends to use alot more CPU than alsa
<ManicMalkavian> i had to remove it from my 400mhz latop so i could play youtube sized videos without lag
<Viking667> yup yup. I normally remove pulse if I can get away with it...
<Viking667> Unfortunately, too many apps assume dependency on ubuntu-desktop, and pulseaudio seems to be a dep of that.... as soon as you rip out pulseaudio, you lose the ubuntu-desktop meta-package, even though you don't lose the other sub-packages that get installed with ubuntu-desktop
<AlienDK> Xfce is fucking awesome
<ManicMalkavian> glad you think so AlienDK
<Viking667> Pity about the *%) swearing
<AlienDK> -.-
<AlienDK> A swear is a word. A word is a combination of letters from the alphabet. Why do you guys hate combination of words so much?
<Viking667> because it's not appropriate in most circumstances
<AlienDK> Ooooh nooo! I do not liek dat combinashun of wurdz!! WE MUST BANZ DIS!!! BAAAANZ!
<AlienDK> -.-
<ManicMalkavian> some people take offence to certain words used in combinations with others
<AlienDK> Okay. We'll do it your way.
<AlienDK> Please note that the combination of letters that forms your nickname, ManicMalkavian, offends me. Please change your nickname.
<AlienDK> Sorry, that offends me too
<_|_|_> cant complain now
<Viking667> AlienDK: acktually, ifyou want to be stupid, your nick offends me too.
<_|_|_> no letters
<Viking667> <grin>
<AlienDK> I'm not the one wanting to control how people combine letters! Its you guys.
<_|_|_> im not trying to control the way letters are used
<AlienDK> Yes you are
<_|_|_> i just said some people take offence to certain combinations
<AlienDK> And you offend me by not capitalizing 'I'.
<AlienDK> Please do that
<AlienDK> and please don't speak in this channel at all, that offends me too.
<_|_|_> haha
<AlienDK> Just saying! Not trying to control you. Just saying!
<AlienDK> WOW! That REALLY offended me, BIG TIME!
<AlienDK> Everything other people do offends me (unless the thing is nothing). Please do nothing...
<AlienDK> AT ALL!
<AlienDK> Cause it offends me.
<AlienDK> [TDJACR VERSION reply] mIRC on Genuine Microsoft Windows 3.1
<AlienDK> Lol
<MalkavianManiac> well, as much as this conversation entertains me, im getting bored with it
<AlienDK> Me too
<AlienDK> Imma install some more apps on my newly installed Xubuntu 10.04
<MalkavianManiac> cool
<Viking667> darn. still here.
<MalkavianManiac> DW
<MalkavianManiac> we got bored
<Viking667> is there a way to have Chrome take up the whole screen on startup? -fullscreen doesn't seem to work
<AlienDK> I know this is off-topic
<MalkavianManiac> umm ill check
<AlienDK> but
<AlienDK> In the middle we have Chrome
<AlienDK> Chrome is capitalized
<Viking667> not normally, no.
<MalkavianManiac> [offtopic] - Viking667, relevant to our earlier convo.... http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<AlienDK> Fail browser == CHROME == Google == evil
<AlienDK> Chrome sucks in many ways
<Viking667> AlienDK: it's also the fastest browser there is, except _possibly_ Opera.
<Viking667> Firefox has got bloated. Safari... well, that's evil.
<AlienDK> Firefox is faster for me
<Viking667> not me.
<AlienDK> Firefox loads noticeably faster for me
<Viking667> I love the idea of a browser that shows up in three seconds.
<Viking667> Firefox takes about 15 seconds on my machine
<AlienDK> Lol
<MalkavianManiac> wellthat sucks
<AlienDK> Shows up instantly on mine
<Viking667> ... and takes another ten seconds to get a page shown
<MalkavianManiac> wow
<MalkavianManiac> that is bad
<Viking667> yeah.
<AlienDK> I click it and like a second later its up
<MalkavianManiac> mines almost instant
<AlienDK> Yeah
<Viking667> That's on a 2.4GHz Celeron 512Mb running Ubuntu.
<MalkavianManiac> aah
<Viking667> ATI Radeon 9550
<MalkavianManiac> an evil celeron
<AlienDK> Intel Core2Quad something something 2,8GHz
<Viking667> heh. Can't do much about it. I live on hand-me-downs
<AlienDK> 8GB DDR2-800
<MalkavianManiac> AMD Athlon X2 64 4600+
<AlienDK> Nvidia GTX260 896MB ram
<MalkavianManiac> or was it a 4200+
 * Viking667 slaps AlienDK with a 8080-based machine with 4kb of memory.
<MalkavianManiac> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
<MalkavianManiac> Memory (RAM) 2.00 GB
<MalkavianManiac> Graphics NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
<Viking667> At least you can be assured your apps will run in opportune time.
<MalkavianManiac> graphics is gonna change soon though
<MalkavianManiac> damn, gotta love win7
<MalkavianManiac>  Dedicated graphics memory 128 MB
<MalkavianManiac> Shared system memory 767 MB
<MalkavianManiac> almost 6x dedicated memory is shared ot my graphics card
<AlienDK> why do you love win7?
<AlienDK> ...
<AlienDK> Well
<AlienDK> There are a couple of things I love about Windows
<AlienDK> The folders makes sense
<AlienDK> all the way up to C:
<AlienDK> Makes sense
<AlienDK> all of them
<AlienDK> In linux all the folders are named: blehfyb,lukf,wgwy,gwyg,ook,afnvn,etc
<AlienDK> and other things that doesn't make sense
<MalkavianManiac> i like to game and upscale my music to 5.1 dynamically... thats why i like windows
<Viking667> AlienDK: you've obviously never been brought up in the holy order of UNIX then, have you? When System V was king, and MS-DOS wasn't even thought of.
<Logitech> hello
<Logitech> question:  I use LogMeIn because its simple for remote access of my computer....is there an equally simple equivalent for Linux?
<Viking667> wow. Was that ever a conversation stopper
<MalkavianManiac> Logitech, do some research on SSH port forwarding and DynamicDNS
<MalkavianManiac> SSh, Port Forwarding*
<Logitech> no idea about any of that stuff
<MalkavianManiac> hrmm, logmein uses the hamachi network doesnt it?
<Logitech> I dunno
<Logitech> they have a product called Hamachi
<MalkavianManiac> yeah
<Logitech> I just use their Free service to remote access my other computers
<MalkavianManiac> umm, you could use hamachi and VNC
<Logitech> does that automatically configure itself
<MalkavianManiac> not completely
<Logitech> LogMeIn simply works....I dont wanna start screwing with ports and SSF stuff
<Logitech> is there something that just works, for Linux?
<Viking667> hm. Why the *%@(*%@ does firefox depend upon a _touchscreen_ library?
<MalkavianManiac> whats the point in linux if your too scared to do something more than absolute basic
<Viking667> hm?
<Viking667> oh.
<MalkavianManiac> sorry, shoulda said Logitech at the starth of that
<Logitech> yeah
<Logitech> I hate networking stuff
<Logitech> I like the Linux OS
<Logitech> but I really don't want to hassle with how complicated remote access stuff is
<Logitech> maybe if i was unemployed I would
<MalkavianManiac> its not complicated
<MalkavianManiac> complicated is setting up a netboot server, and Viking667 has already done that in the past day or so
<Viking667> Ohh, SURELY they have to be kidding? If I choose to remove wireless-crda, I lose the KERNEL?
<MalkavianManiac> ROFL
<MalkavianManiac> Viking667, try it... if you dont come back for a day or so... ill be laughing
<Viking667> I've got _two_ wireless devices here in my entire house, and they're both computer mice. No networking going on there.
<Viking667> MalkavianManiac: hah. Sorry, dude.
<MalkavianManiac> anyway, im gonna go play some Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines
<MalkavianManiac> you guys can sit happily on my second screen
<arthurjohnson> I... Live... Again!
<arthurjohnson> Man, that didn't take that long at all.  I started at 6pm, and other than the web server, fileserver, and data feeds, its back to normal!
<Viking667> Hi all. How are default nameservers configured on Xubuntu?
<Viking667> or even on conventional Ubuntu, for that matter?
<MalkavianManiac> i would just set up manual IP configs in /etc/networking/interfaces
<Viking667> Cool. I think I'll look up that file in the man pages
<Viking667> Right. That's got the gateway sorted out, just not the nameserver
<Viking667> hrm. /etc/resolv.conf keeps getting reset...
<Viking667> That seemed to get it stable.
<Viking667> Right. I'm out of here. let's hope that the Cafe World machine works out.
<ball> Hmm... I just got an email about a bug that I supposedly filed against some previous version of Xubuntu
<ball> ...ah, it was against Jaunty
<naz> if i have a machine with a dual boot windows and xubuntu install and i want a ntfs partition to mount every time on boot, is there a way to do that?
<gottto> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gottto> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<naz> ok cool
<naz> now... if i want windows to be the default, i specify 4 as the deafult in /etc/default/grub however the problem is that updates can install other linux kernels which change the menu item numbers, is there a way to name that by name? iirc you could do this with grub1
<knome> naz, i'm not sure about grub2, but look for "savedefault"
<naz> google results are pretty thin...
<Viking667> Right. I found the fault.... it runs like this:     error: no suitable mode found;   error: unknown command 'terminal'.
<Viking667> Anyone know what the heck that means in Grub2-language?
<Viking667> And before you ask, yes, terminal.lst and terminal.mod are both in the /boot/grub directory
<Aquina> hmm... grub2 is still a bit a problem I think. Hope you havent altered the AUTOMAGIC paragraph! Regarding the rest (e.g. Windows list entries) I'd let grub handle it. What's the problem with that?
<Viking667> it hangs for a good fifteen seconds
<Viking667> ... probably continues after that...
<Viking667> and there's only the one OS on the machine (xubuntu)
<Aquina> What do you mean by probably? Have you installed Xubuntu 10.04 from scratch and the problem occoured then as you described?
<Viking667> pretty much.
<Viking667> probably, as in: it seems to continue... wife's using the monitor at the moment so I can't reconfirm it.
<Aquina> Hm. I'd checl launchpad.net and search for something like "grub hangs on boot" or directly search for the grub package. I'm sure someone already found that bug and reported it. In case you can't find something then tell me and I'll look it up or help you in filing a bug report. In any case it's wise to have a registed launchpad account already. :-)
<Viking667> grub doesn't hang, it just stalls, then picks up again. and the xubuntu seems to boot up fine.
<MalkavianManiac> Viking667, have you checked over /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<MalkavianManiac> it is set to a 10 second delay by default
<MalkavianManiac> unless theres been a bad startup, at which point it halts for the user to select an entry
<Viking667> As I said, the monitor's in use at the moment...
<Viking667> and I didn't see anything about a timeout in there.
<MalkavianManiac> sorry, i didnt know this
<Viking667> 's okay. I said it about 15 minutes ago
<MalkavianManiac> if you want i can boot over and help
<Viking667> naah.
<Viking667> I may have to pick this back up tomorrow.
<MalkavianManiac> you sure?
<Viking667> Well, it requires moving wiring around, I've already taken one Ubuntu machine down accidentally today. I've no wish to do it again
<MalkavianManiac> lol
<Viking667> I got the machine up... it seems to have the error from grub... shows for ten seconds, then continues booting.
<Aquina> Viking667, under these circumstances it seems to be ok. My Ubutnu 8.04 LTS server also requires 30 sec on GRUB and more than a munite until the Kernel has been loaded sucessfully and the first daemon messages are being displayed on the screen.
<Aquina> Again... I think it's not an error but the actual time the kernel load and execution takes. Screen is usually blank during that time. Afterwards either the daemon messages are being displayed or some kind of *buntu logo (or both).
<datz> hi. is it possible to do an distribution upgrade (9.04 -> 10.04) from remote shell?
<bazhang> in one step? no.
<bazhang> you need to go to 9.10 first
<datz> really?
<datz> hum
<bazhang> yep
<datz> fun
<datz> I remember hearing that LTS releases could be upgraded to from any supported version..
<bazhang> sure, but 9.04 is not LTS
<bazhang> 8.04 is
<datz> oh..
<bazhang> 8.04 to 10.04 is a one-stepper
<datz> gotya
<datz> should not have gone to 9.04...
 * datz checks to see how long 9.04 is supported
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<bazhang> 18 months
<datz> thanks
<datz> guess I still have some time
<bazhang> np
 * datz thinks it may be best to build from ubuntu-server base for extended support. :P
<AlienDK> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<AlienDK> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<AlienDK> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<bazhang>  /msg the bot please
<AlienDK> why?
<MalkavianManiac> just ignore him, he seem to troll alot
<Aquina> datz, in case you don't run mussion critical stuff and can spend some days on reconfiguring I recommend you to perform a fresh install and avoid upgrading twice (9.04->9.10->10.04).
<Aquina> (I ment mission :-)
<datz> Aquina: thanks.. I was thinking that might be the best option :)
<Aquina> :-)
<mikubuntu> does anybody know how to clear cache in google chrome?  it was so fast last week when i installed and now is slow as molasses
<bazhang> installed from where? or did you mean chromium-browser
<Aquina> You mean Chromium? :-)
<bazhang> google should have their own forums if it's chrome
<Aquina> And I think it's not a cache issue.
<Aquina> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316679
<mikubuntu> aquina, thx
<mikubuntu> do you know where i check my cpu usage?
<mikubuntu> cpu and ram, i guess
<Aquina> I'd choose two DNS servers. Maybe 8.8.8.8 and one from OpenDNS. Aehm...
<Aquina> ... try "sudo apt-get install htop"
<mikubuntu> aquina, is that for me htop?
<Aquina> Then run it always as "sudo nice --1 htop" or create a starter. The niceness is recommended so htop is always prefered over most other processes.
<bazhang> yep
<Aquina> Yes.
<mikubuntu> so how do i launch it?
<Aquina> As an alternative you can use "Gkrellm" which looks a bit nicer and STAYS on desktop and not only resides in a terminal-
<Aquina> Launch from terminal. :-)
<Aquina> e.g. xfce4-terminal
<Aquina> or xterm
<mikubuntu> oh, ya, i used to have gkrellm installd on previous machine, i wonder if i got it from synaptic
<Aquina> htop is superior IMHO though. All you need is F4, F5, F6 and F9 for options on a selected process.
<Aquina> Oh yes Gkrellm sould be available via the repos.
<Aquina> (sudo apt-get install gkrellm)
<slow-motion> hi
<subspider> hello all
<subspider> :D
<bazhang> hi
<mikubuntu> aquina i disabled dns something or other in chrome settings as per the link you gave me, it did speed up some, but not as much as when i first installed
<mikubuntu> thanks for the steer, every little bit helps when it comes to speed
<Aquina> hm.
<Aquina> Check "~/.cache/chromium" maybe you can erase everythin in it. Maybe also closing cromium and starting it with the parameter "--disable-application-cache" or manually clearing the browser cache (Wrench --> Options --> Under the hood --> Clear browsing data... --> Empty the cache / Delete cookies and other site data)
<mikubuntu> could this be why chrome is so slow?: http://www.speedtest.net/result/815417493.png
<sonicfart> hello
<SteamInc> Will Xubuntu work well on a 500 mb memory comp?
<rob79> yes
<rob79> without java and flash ^^
<TheSheep> rob79: he's gone already
<k2s> i am new to xfce, installed xubuntu lucid, where to find thunar-shares-plugin ?
<k2s> also I upgraded from ubuntu to xubuntu and my xfce desktop keeps looking as gnome, new users have different look, how to reset xfce in my account to the default look ?
<TheSheep> k2s: select the xfce session at login
<xubuntu041> hi
<k2s> TheSheep: it removed gnome from my system, I am sure I am in xfce, but the menus and toolbars seams to be almost the same as gnome was. if i create new user his desktop looks differently
<TheSheep> k2s: there are two sessions, 'xubuntu session' and 'xfce session'
<TheSheep> k2s: the former has ubuntish defaults, the latter xfce defaults
<TheSheep> k2s: they both use xfce
<k2s> TheSheep: thank you, going to try ...
 * Viduka Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
<garagecenter> Hi. I have a question in regards of an 2wire wirless modem. Is there any driver to be used in Xubuntu? thanks
<garagecenter> 2WIRE 802.11g Wireless USB Adapter
<garagecenter> Hi
<MarcWeber> How can I get to know which action xubuntu is running when suspending to RAM? I'd like to mimic the working behaviour on NIXOS linux
<slow-motion> n8
<AlienDK> I have locked the screen and the screensaver has activated. However, I cannot stop the screensaver so I can log back in. Using Lucid.
<AlienDK> hmm
<AlienDK> nevermind
<AlienDK> seems to have fixed itself after it changed to another screensaver
#xubuntu 2010-05-16
<Aquina> lWhy is there something like abs_builddir in Makefiles? After distribution they'd be worthless, right?
<nips> Hello?
<myodisk> acpi=off  ....  how to make stick in 10.04 LL?
<moetunes> !grub2 | myodisk
<ubottu> myodisk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<moetunes> myodisk: add it to the kernel line after splash
<myodisk> I have one install (laptop) with /boot/grub/menu.lst and a desktop with out.   Why no list?
<myodisk> (why no menu.lst)
<moetunes>  GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic - means it is set up diff - it uses grub.cfg
<moetunes> but grub.cfg gets rewritten with kernel upgrades according to the files mentioned in the bot link
<myodisk> ahhh......  laptop was upgraded to 10.04 desktop was fresh install...   Hmmmmm
<moetunes> lappy should have grub2 then as well
<moetunes> is there a grub.cfg on the lappy too
<myodisk> OK...  awesome!!  now I have some hope!!   Thanks very much!
<moetunes> np :]
<mufasis> how much space does xubuntu need?
<bazhang> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<moetunes> mufasis: you asked the same thing on #archlinux - just trolling or looking for genuine usable info?
<mufasis> i only have a laptop right now and it has an 80gb ssd drive
<mufasis> looking at some different distros
<mufasis> looking to really learn more about linux
<mufasis> cant figure out what i want to start on
<mufasis> =/
<mufasis> any opinions
<bazhang> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> read that
<moetunes> k - you can use about 2.5G as an absolute minimum with xubuntu - no room for anything else - you might like to try dsl if space is an issue
<mufasis> moe what do you use?
<moetunes> mufasis: I use a minimal ubuntu with xfce and arch on my lappy
<moetunes> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<moetunes> but you need to know at least the basics of linux
<mufasis> i dont know much simple things like how to move around directories make directories delete files stuff like that
<mufasis> you said you use minimal ubuntu with xfce isnt that xubuntu?
<moetunes> mufasis: go with a normal disto until you learn - xubuntu would be best in that regard
<moetunes> mufasis: almost - but I select diff apps from some xubuntu ones
<mufasis> does xubuntu come with a minimal install ?
<Rgoodermote> A friend of mine *points to Rydian* is having Audio issues with a Wubi install of Xubuntu. You can find the information needed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478503 he is describing it as "less latency and more popping"
<moetunes> mufasis: all *buntus come with the minimal - then diff desktop environments are added
<rydian> 'Cause it had a bunch of latency before I removed pulseaudio. ^^;
<moetunes> heh
<moetunes> intel audio?
<Rgoodermote> Yeap, it would be Intel AC79
<mufasis> no im saying like is there a minimal net install for xubuntu
<moetunes> mufasis: earlier I did !minimal to show about that - that's what I started with
<moetunes> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Rgoodermote> *facepalm* Ignore my statement. Sorry.
<rydian> It's an FIC AU31 motherboard, nForce2 chipset, I assume the audio is Intel, the wikipedia page on AC97 states so. ^^;
<moetunes> lspci | grep Audio   will tell
<rydian> Says "Nvidia Corporation".
<moetunes> I know nothing about that- what's the full output from lspci | grep Audio ?
<rydian> 00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)
<rydian> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<moetunes> two cards? - that might cause the issue
<moetunes> which is selected as the default?
<rydian> It's onboard and I have no addition sound card, odd.  I don't know how to see which one is the default, could you please tell me?
<moetunes> click the sound icon in the top panel - it might be a right click to see
<rydian> Ah, I don't have that icon... it may have something to do with the packages I read to remove/reinstall as part of the troubleshooting steps (listed in the forum thread).  Mixer reports "NVidia nForce2 (Alsa mixer)" and "Realtek ALC650F (OSS Mixer)", though the Realtek entry lists far fewer options.
<rydian> Ah, turns out I removed that icon when editing the panels. ^^;  It reports both of those as well, with the nForce2 one first.
<moetunes> it seems that card uses the intel hd driver - in the file   /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   do you have a line   options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N   ?
<rydian> No, I do not.
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> next step is   lsmod | grep snd
<moetunes> !paste
<moetunes> !bot
<moetunes> thebotisdead...
<moetunes> http://paste.ubuntu.com pls
<rydian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434229/
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<moetunes> yep - that is as should been - have you done an update lately?
<moetunes> well done ubottu - better late then never
<moetunes> sudo apt-get ipdate && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rydian> Will do, thank you.
<moetunes> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<moetunes> seems to be an lod bug...
<moetunes> old even
<rydian> Apparently there's no updates.
<moetunes> o
<moetunes> well I'm outta ideas... - not h/ware - tried diff speakers?
<rydian> Yes, no change.  The thing is some applications have latency issues, and some don't.
<moetunes> maybe someone else has experienced something similar - you should ask again in a bit or try in #ubuntu - seems strange it is some apps but not others...
<rydian> I ran SNES9X (which allows choosing the sound system it uses) to test things, right now PortAudio and Open Sound System play fine.  SDL and ALSA play with some latency and cause some gameplay lag, and pulseaudio plays nothing (I removed it as a troubleshooting step, which fixed a bunch of the latency, but not all).
<rydian> I've had a thread on the ubuntu forums I've been keeping bumped for the past six days, nobody's posted even once. :(
<moetunes> pulseaudio both blos and sux
<moetunes> you can use oss as the default
<rydian> Seems so, multiple people that I'd normally go straight to for linux problems don't want to touch pulseaudio with a 20-foot pole.
<moetunes> most suggest it is easiest to remove it
<rydian> I can switch the overall system to use OSS?
<moetunes> from the panel applet is easiest
<moetunes> !oss
<rydian> I'm not sure what you mean.
<moetunes> the sound icon in the top panel you have removed? - it lets you select alsa or oss if both are installed iirc
<rydian> Ahhh, I thought that only changed which controls were present on-screen (and in the panel). ^^;
<moetunes> I never use it or the panel here so...
<moetunes> but I never have sound issues
<rydian> Okay.  The latency issue was mostly fixed by removing pulseaudio (yay!), though I'm getting some popping in audio.  ^^;
<moetunes> ubottu: !sound | last thing I know about it
<ubottu> last thing I know about it: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> weird actually seeing "i386" on one of my systems
<syn-ack> err, wrong channel. Sorry folks
<moetunes> heh
<tyur> hello
<moetunes> hello
<mufasis> hello
<moetunes> mufasis: decide on a installation yet?
<tyur> j'ai xubuntu depuis peu, j'ai des pbs pour désinstaller un programme correctement /
<moetunes> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<moetunes> tyur: ^^
<tyur> sorry !! ;-)
<moetunes> it's not a prob tyur :]
<tyur> no thanks bye !
<FreeFull> I upgraded to 10.04 and now clicking on Applications doesn't work
<knome> FreeFull, try to readd the panel plugin
<FreeFull> Nope, it still doesn't work
<knome> FreeFull, have you tried killing panel and rerunning it?
<FreeFull> Yes
<FreeFull> The rest of the panel works fine
<moetunes> if you right click the desktop do you get a usable menu showing applications?
<FreeFull> Doesn't show applications
<moetunes> you can access apps tho? - i might have remembered it wrong
<FreeFull> No
<moetunes> I wonder if menu is still installed - try   sudo update-menus   in terminal FreeFull
<FreeFull> moetunes: Worked, didn't give any messages
<moetunes> FreeFull: so clicking on applications gives a menu?
<FreeFull> No
<FreeFull> I meant the command terminated successfully
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> I wonder if the .desktop files aren't executable - is the application entry a .desktop file knome ?
<moetunes> FreeFull: does right click on applications give a menu to configure it?
<FreeFull> Yes, but I couldn't do anything to make it work
<FreeFull> Let me check .desktop files
<FreeFull> They still work
<MalkavianManiac> mnight i suggest posting the output of a "ls -l -a" on the panel folders
<moetunes> MalkavianManiac: all help appreciated :]
<moetunes> so   ls -a .config/xfce4/panel   then
<moetunes> so   ls -la .config/xfce4/panel   then I meant
<FreeFull> No such file or directory
<FreeFull> Oh wait
<MalkavianManiac> moetunes, just to be sure when refering to items in the home directory use ~/ as users may not necessarily be in their home dir
<FreeFull> Did it in wrong dir
<moetunes> well picked up MalkavianManiac
<MalkavianManiac> ls -la ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<FreeFull> Going to pastebin it
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> default to open terminal is in ~ afaik
<FreeFull> I didn't even notice until now, because I've been using alt+f2 and didn't run much
<moetunes> without a menu I can appreciate that
<FreeFull> http://pastebin.com/7L28L6tk
<MalkavianManiac> moetunes, can you please check those file permissions against yours, im in win7 atm
<FreeFull> What was the keyboard shortcut to open the applications menu? Should try that too
<moetunes> here the file permissions are the same
<moetunes> heh - I'm on my dapper server atm...
<FreeFull> Any ideas?
<FreeFull> Never had this happen to me before, and I started using Xubuntu when it was 6.10
<moetunes> I wonder if TheSheep is awake ?
<moetunes> to help sort out the menu
<moetunes> FreeFull: in terminal do   xfce4   and hit the tab button twice - an option for a menu?
<moetunes> I have xfce4-panel here but not xfce
<FreeFull> xfce4-popup-menu
<moetunes> try that but it is unlikely to be the one afaik
<FreeFull> I tried it, terminated without doing anything
<moetunes> expected it - the popup menu is a diff thing
<moetunes> there's something definitely wrong if there's no menu on right click
<FreeFull> You mean that there is no applications when you right click on the desktop?
<moetunes> try moving ~/.config/xfce4 to ~/.config/xfce4-bak then logout/login to make a new .config/xfce4
<moetunes> FreeFull: yep - end of the right click menu should have applications
<FreeFull> According to the xfce4-popup-menu manpage, "xfce4-popup-menu - shows the Xfce Menu"
<FreeFull> moetunes: Ok, I'm going to try that
<moetunes> luck
<FreeFull> Didn't work, all that changed was the theme
<FreeFull> Maybe I should delete .config/menus/applications.menu
<moetunes> might be a go
<FreeFull> Nope, didn't work
<moetunes> one min I'll try google
<MalkavianManiac> i love that, when a tech is helping someone, google is considered a last resort
<moetunes> who says I'm a tech? ;]
<MalkavianManiac> i do
<moetunes> from the right click menu is there an option for desktop settings?
<andai> my desktop image is gone and the icons are messed up. how do i restart the program that manages that?
<andai> [ too much stuff open to be worth the effort of logging out and back in ]
<MalkavianManiac> sudo killall thunar && thunar
<moetunes> andai: xfdesktop &   in terminal might do it
<FreeFull> moetunes: Yes.
<andai> thunar: no process found
<andai> lol
<MalkavianManiac> hrmm, that must be ubuntu
<andai> hm?
<moetunes> FreeFull: from here - http://orderweb.co.za/linuxshop/xubuntu/ - there is a way to start the menu in there
<andai> xfdesktop & worked tho thanks :D
<moetunes> woot!
<andai> lol but it died when i closed the terminal
<andai> but restarted
<andai> hm
<FreeFull> andai: Use alt-f2 and
<andai> yeah
<moetunes> the & means it should run seperate from the terminal
<andai> yeah
<andai> which is why i was like lolwtf when it didn't
<FreeFull> moetunes: That website doesn't say anything about my problem
<moetunes> heh
<andai> FreeFull: What's your problem?
<FreeFull> & means that it runs in the background, but it is still the child process of your shell
<moetunes> The net result was that I had to right click on the desktop and choose Desktop Settings from the existing menu to enable the desktop menu
<FreeFull> moetunes: I already did that
<FreeFull> Didn't work
<moetunes> FreeFull: that was the bit i read
<moetunes> FreeFull: last shot   killall -v xfce4-panel && xfce4-panel &
<moetunes> show any errors?
<FreeFull> ** (xfce4-menu-plugin:4649): WARNING **: xfdesktop: Could not locate a menu definition file
<moetunes> there you go - nothing we did would have worked
<MalkavianManiac> so we need a menu definition file
<FreeFull> sudo update-menus terminates with no errors
<moetunes> <FreeFull> Maybe I should delete .config/menus/applications.menu - might have just needed to move it...
<FreeFull> I have a backup, let's try that
<moetunes> it might have a copt in /etc/xfce
<moetunes> ohh well done :]
<FreeFull> Still getting the same error
<moetunes> can you paste that file pls FreeFull ?
<FreeFull> Last time I checked, wasn't there a global menu file that included the local file?
<FreeFull> Or was it the other way round
<FreeFull> Ah, other way round
<FreeFull> http://pastebin.com/AEvtPtiF
<moetunes> afaik it looks in /etc the home
<FreeFull> "<MergeFile type="parent">/etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu</MergeFile>"
<FreeFull> There is no applications.menu in that directory
<MalkavianManiac> okay, time for me to get 5 hours sleep.. night everyone
<moetunes> /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu - is where it seems to bork
<moetunes> night MalkavianManiac
<MalkavianManiac> wish you luck FreeFull
<moetunes> FreeFull: in /usr/share is there an xfce4 folder with it in
<FreeFull> There is an xfce4 folder, but doesn't have an applications.menu
<moetunes> k I'll boot my xfce lappy for it
<gr8m8> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gr8m8> FreeFull: http://paste.ubuntu.com/434365/
<moetunes> for the xdg menu
<FreeFull> Thanks
<FreeFull> Doesn't work :/
<FreeFull> Hmm, http://foo-projects.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2008-September/024993.html
<moetunes> chmod +x the file
<FreeFull> Doesn't do anything
<FreeFull> If I try to run xfce4-appfinder, I get Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-vcDxZVZpNo: Connection refused
<FreeFull> aborting...
<FreeFull> It works if I run it as sudo
<FreeFull> s/as/with/
<moetunes> tmp is root owned so yep
<FreeFull> tmp can be written to by normal users
<moetunes> right click on the desktop - desktop settings - menus tab se;ect show applications menu on right click - nothing changes?
<FreeFull> I already had that
<moetunes> k
<gr8m8> is there a xfce4-menu file in .config/xfce4/panel FreeFull ?
<FreeFull> Yes
<gr8m8> and killing/restarting the panel with the file added to /etc/xdg did nothing? hmmm
<FreeFull> I found out apparently there is a /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<gr8m8> the   /etc/xdg/menusxfce-applications.menu   file should not be executable - my bad FreeFull
<FreeFull> The menu plugin disappears from panel when I set the file to that though
<FreeFull> Let me check for system upgrades
<gr8m8> disappears when it is set not executable?
<FreeFull> No, when I set the custom menu to /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<FreeFull> gksudo update-manager gives me an error
<gr8m8> I would just try   sudo apt-get update
<FreeFull> Hmm
<FreeFull> Apparently I didn't have the newest version of libboost, because it was held for some reason
<FreeFull> Using aptitude
<FreeFull> I mean I'm using aptitude right now to fix it
<moetunes> k
<FreeFull> Going to try messing around with dbus too
<gr8m8> what makes you think dbus is involved if it isn't a rude question?
<FreeFull> I've been getting dbus socket errors
<FreeFull> Eg. when running xfce4-appfinder (didn't work without sudo, and uses libxfce4menu(
<gr8m8> k
<FreeFull> Hey, I managed to fix it somehow
<gr8m8> well done :]
<FreeFull> Either restarting dbus or choosing Xubuntu Session at the login screen did it
<gr8m8> prob the session thing
<gr8m8> as a guess
<FreeFull> I read that the position of the menu file was hardcoded in karmic, but changed in lucid
<FreeFull> I'm going to remove the old session files
<FreeFull> Thanks for the help
<slow-motion> hi
<huevolin1990> hi I need help in xubuntu 10.04 to install hamachi please
<huevolin1990> hey i need help to use a .DAT installation guide on xubuntu 10.04 please
<charlie-tca> huevolin1990: what is hamachi; where is the package from?
<huevolin1990> hamachi is a VPN's program
<huevolin1990> i dont know exactly the origin, but there is a script
<huevolin1990> u use to install it
<huevolin1990> its a .dat file
<huevolin1990> and i can't run it as a program
<huevolin1990> it should start with the shell
<challman> just upgraded 9.10 to 10.04 and now it boots to a blank screen and now shows out of range. the xorg.conf files are the same. i think it may be video driver based because i was not using the ATI Raedon drivers on 9.10 due to an install problem with the drivers. how can i get it to just boot with a generic video driver?
<huevolin1990> ?????
<challman> just upgraded 9.10 to 10.04 and now it boots to a blank screen and now shows out of range. the xorg.conf files are the same. i think it may be video driver based because i was not using the ATI Raedon drivers on 9.10 due to an install problem with the drivers. how can i get it to just boot with a generic video driver?
<challman> @deci testing
<challman> //help
<challman> test
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<charlie-tca> Sometimes you have more people in other channels, so you might want to try #ubuntu
<oozy> Guys, can you assist me with that bash script http://paste.ubuntu.com/434502/ , i want to reduce mp3 files bitrate but i dont know how to transfer id3 tags to converted files.
<soona86> is this xubuntu room?????
<charlie-tca> this is Xubuntu support, yes
<soona86> cool finally! :D
<soona86> i just wanted to know how can mount a fat32 drive
<soona86> i'm on 8.04
<soona86> is this the right place to ask? :$
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> !samba | soona86
<ubottu> soona86: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<oozy> Guys, can you assist me with that bash script http://paste.ubuntu.com/434502/ , i want to reduce mp3 files bitrate but i dont know how to transfer id3 tags to converted files.
<oozy> Sorry for that repeat ;}
<charlie-tca> soona86: as far as I recall, in 8.04 you will need to use samba
<charlie-tca> oozy: no problem
<charlie-tca> I don't have an answer for you, though
<oozy> Huh, ok :}
<soona86> samba...i see..will i find that @ add/remove?
<Pres-Gas> soona86, what is this drive?  An external drive, connecting via USB?
<soona86> no it's a drive on my hard disk
<Pres-Gas> ahhh
<soona86> i found some terminal codes for mounting...but the problem is i can't get it to auto-mount..i installed the device manager and it did auto mount the drive but the non-english filenames weren't displayed right
<Pres-Gas> soona86, OH so it does show up but the filenames are garbled?
<Pres-Gas> What language are the names in, soona86?
<soona86> yeah, file names like this = ?????? ?? ????
<soona86> they are in arabic. it's funny that i could manage to mount other (ntfs) drives and they show the filenames correctly, but this one..i still can't find a way
<Pres-Gas> So, you already have Arabic language support installed, soona86?
<soona86> yeah
<soona86> can i send the fdisk terminal report here?
<robertzaccour> every time my computer starts up, google chrome starts up, and its not even selected in the startup programs. how do i change this?
<Pres-Gas> !pastebin | soona86
<ubottu> soona86: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pres-Gas> soona86, you may want to make sure you have all ar support.  Check this one out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873864
<soona86> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<soona86> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<soona86> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<soona86> Disk identifier: 0x3c0a3c0a
<soona86>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<soona86> /dev/sda1   *           1        1828    14683378+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<soona86> /dev/sda2            1829        5092    26218080    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<soona86> /dev/sda3            5093        9728    37238670    7  HPFS/NTFS
<soona86> i think i installed all these language support files..i clicked on apps>>system>>language support>>then i clicked on arabic..isn't this correct?
<Pres-Gas> soona86, in the future, you paste that into the pastebin page and then give us that link.
<soona86> oh
<robertzaccour> every time my computer starts up, google chrome starts up, and its not even selected in the startup programs. how do i change this?
<Pres-Gas> hehe
<soona86> sorry i thought that is how it works..
<soona86> like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/434540/plain/
<soona86> ?
<Pres-Gas> Yes
<soona86> yeah
<soona86> okay
<soona86> so what about mounting the drive?
<Pres-Gas> Can you read the files in the terminal?
<soona86> i have other drives contains files in arabic and they are fine....but the problem is with this certain drive
<Pres-Gas> ...the filenames in the terminal, soona86?
<soona86> oh...how can i read the files?
<soona86> just give me the command line
<soona86> and i'll do it
<soona86> :)
<Pres-Gas> Ummm...is it mounted now?
<soona86> yep
<soona86> the D and the E
<soona86> D is the one with the problem
<Pres-Gas> Are you familiar with the terminal, soona86?
<soona86> well, not so much...actually not at all! :$ :$ :$
<soona86> i just understood some sudo mount lines...but just this line nothing more..
<Pres-Gas> You know the "cd" command and the "ls" command?
<soona86> oh and i made a directory! :D
<Pres-Gas> LOL, nice!
<soona86> lol :D
<Pres-Gas> You know the "cd" command and the "ls" command, soona86?
<soona86> hmmm all i know is what cd stands for...it stands for change directory
<soona86> but don't know how to type the full command line
<soona86> :$
<soona86> this is so embarrassing
<soona86> :$
<Pres-Gas> Okay, another thing you can try is seeing the names in Firefox...in the web address bar type:
<soona86> yes?
<Pres-Gas> file:///path/to/D
<Pres-Gas> and see if you get a listing of files in FF
<soona86> i see..but not google chrome
<Pres-Gas> ummm...let's stick with FF for right now
<soona86> what do path, to, D stand for?
<soona86> i mean...should i replace them with things on my hard drive?
<Pres-Gas> soona86, I do not know where your D drive is attached to...only you do
<soona86> yeah i see
<Kuwanger> It should be possible to do this, right:  Ubuntu 8.04 -> Xubuntu 8.04.1 (through installing xubuntu-desktop from the xubuntu alternate cd) -> Xubuntu 10.04?
<soona86> done
<charlie-tca> Kuwanger: You have to also remove ubuntu-desktop
<Kuwanger> charlie-tca: Yea.  I did that.
<soona86> there's an arabic filename and it's shown like this : ??????? ???? ????? ?????
<charlie-tca> Are you upgrading live?
<charlie-tca> You will need to make sure you run updates, to have all the files up to date
<Pres-Gas> soona86, if it is doing that in FF as well and you have ar support I am out of ideas.   :(
<Pres-Gas> soona86, I would recommend upgrading to 10.04
<soona86> yeah...
<soona86> the strange thing is that the filenames on other drives are shown correctly.... :(
<soona86> thanks for your effort pres :)
<soona86> could someone please give me the command line for how to mount a fat32 drive?
<Kuwanger> charlie-tca:  I ran cdromupgrade from the Xubuntu 10.04 alternative iso mounted on loopback.  I chose to not do any internet downloads (I was planning on doing it after the upgrade).  It got as far as installing dbus, the oom killer ended up being spawned, and now the system is unbootable.
<equinox> hello is anyone there?
<equinox> knock knock?
<robertzaccour> every time my computer starts up, google chrome starts up, and its not even selected in the startup programs. how do i change this?
<slow-motion> n8
<ricardoperera> Hi!!
<ricardoperera> Is there anyone experiencing problems with Thunar, when try to open more then one folder?
<ricardoperera> oi tem alguem ai
#xubuntu 2011-05-09
<skoubri> hello, i need help with installing xubuntu on a laptop. could anybody help?
<bin_bash> skoubri: be more specific
<skoubri> bin_bash, it fails installing the base system.
<bin_bash> skoubri: are you upgrading? clean-installing? what errors are you getting?
<skoubri> its a clean installation, dual boot. with win xp pre-installed. lemme check and give u the errors exactly.
<skoubri> 1. failure trying to run: chroot /target mount -t proc proc /proc
<skoubri> 2. debootstrap program exited with an error
<skoubri> 3. the base installation into /target/ failed.
<skoubri> thats the three screens i get
<skoubri> 4th screen is telling me that installation step failed
<skoubri> and then it gets me back to the installer main menu
<xubuntu098> I am doing the Xubuntu install and its really slow.  What do I do o wise gurus of everything buntu?
<bin_bash> skoubri: did you partition your drive?
<skoubri> yes
<skoubri> i used the guided partition 20% of my hdd
<bin_bash> when you run the installer, does it recognize that xp is installed?
<skoubri> im not sure. how do i check?
<skoubri> i remember something about a pre-existing os tho when i did the partitioning. im just not sure if i saw xp on the screen tho.
<xaemonic> hey guys adobe air wouldent install dofus because gtk warning couldent find module in ubuntu looks or some bs
<xaemonic> can someone help me?
<Soupermanito> adobe air is a linux app?
<Soupermanito> O:
<xaemonic> yep
<xaemonic> guess so lolz
<xaemonic> i have it installed atm
<xaemonic>  hey guys adobeair wouldent install dofus because gtk-warning **: unable to locate theme engine in module_path : "ubuntulooks"
<xaemonic> thats the error
<Soupermanito> sorry can't help
<xaemonic> :(
<Soupermanito> try to: >sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<Soupermanito> after doing an >sudo apt-get update
<Soupermanito> always update
<Towzzer> anyone know how to change the popup delay on the panel
<bluenail> Greetings, can anyone direct me to a good resource on setting up a mulit-headed display for an extended desktop in Xubuntu 11.04?
<bluenail> *multi-headed
<bluenail> (Or tell me the stupid-easy way if I'm overlooking something obvious)
<gogeta1> :)
<xaemonic> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks" do i need to download the old theme engine???? someone plz help!!!
<Soupermanito> try to: >sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<xaemonic> that dont work
<xaemonic> dosent exist
<Soupermanito> oh, well amh search for ubuntulooks on synaptic
<xaemonic> gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xaemonic> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<xaemonic> is only available from another source
<xaemonic> However, the following packages replace it:
<xaemonic>   human-theme
<xaemonic> it cant be found on synaptic
<xaemonic> its gone.
<xaemonic> was replaced by some thing called human theme
<xaemonic> how do i downgrade to the old version?
<bin_bash> you do a clean install of the old version
<Towzzer> when in doubt a format fixes all
<bin_bash> ^
<Towzzer> be careful of hard core linux guys who never restart  or upgrade
<Towzzer> It takes 10 mins to install xubuntu
<jon5000> help.  I am using xubuntu, just uninstalled compiz and now havve no window manager.  worse, the window decorations dont include any buttons and I cant move them around.  can anyone help?
<socratesxd> This is a good distro
<socratesxd> and xfce is so light...
<Josesordo> =)
<Towzzer> I agree
<Towzzer> ever since gnome turned into vista
<Towzzer> and ubuntu turned into ipad
<Soupermanito> lol
<bin_bash> If my computer is continually freezing, where do i check
<Soupermanito> freezing?
<Soupermanito> you are doing something when it freezes?
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> i think it's skype
<bin_bash> that's doing it
<Soupermanito> moving files for example?
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> just using skype
<Soupermanito> or playing video?
<bin_bash> JUST
<bin_bash> USING
<bin_bash> SKYPE
<bin_bash> i was just selecting some text
<bin_bash> and the whole thign froze
<Soupermanito> calm down bro, skype uses video for video calls
<bin_bash> just selecting text
<Soupermanito> run skype from a terminal and see if it dumps some error logs
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> nope
<Soupermanito> did it freezed? do the selecting stuff
<bin_bash> no it's fine since rebooting
<KM0201> you still having issues w/ skype?
<bin_bash> KM0201: bro
<bin_bash> this morning
<bin_bash> lol
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> i was using skype
<bin_bash> and the screen turned black
<bin_bash> and there was just a curson
<bin_bash> and i had to hardboot
<bin_bash> and then when i rebooted it froze right away
<KM0201> hmm
<bin_bash> abd then i couldnt log in
<bin_bash> lolol
<KM0201> dang macs.
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> stfu
<bin_bash> and then
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> i had to delete a few xfiles
<bin_bash> XFILES
<bin_bash> .ICEauthority
<bin_bash> X0-lock
<bin_bash> Xauthority
<bin_bash> lol
<bin_bash> and then just now
<bin_bash> i was selectign text in skype
<bin_bash> and it froze
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> that is weird
<bin_bash> iknortie
<KM0201> iknortie?  is that supposed to be i know?
<bin_bash> iknorite == I know, isn't that correct?
<KM0201> oh..lol,
 * KM0201 doesn't know l33t sp34k
<bin_bash> lulz
<ball> There, that's got Xubuntu installed.
<Towzzer> congratz
<Towzzer> it's a nice system
<Towzzer> very fast
<Towzzer> how an os should be
<ball> It may be my favorite of the Linux systems I've tried so far.
<Towzzer> yeah
<Soupermanito> :D awesome
<Soupermanito> welcome to the team
<KM0201> bin_bash: maybe you should file a bug on that... (although not sure how much good it would do)
<ball> I'm using 10.10.  11.4 didn't like my hardware
<bin_bash> i want to check my logs
<Towzzer> linux hates hardware
<KM0201> bin_bash: unfortunately i don't know how to do that.
<KM0201> my guess would be, if the screen would black, the xorg.log would be pretty revealing
<KM0201> bin_bash: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/
<bin_bash> >gnome
<bin_bash> lol
<bin_bash> oh yeahhhh i forogt
<KM0201> bin_bash: gnome and xfce are pretty closely related, i'm guessing it'll still work w/ xfce.. or did you try it?
<bin_bash> no i just forgot where the logs are stored
<KM0201> oh
<Towzzer> xfce is now what gnome used to be
<Towzzer> and soon xfce will be bloated and we'll have to find another desktop
<Towzzer> it's the circle of os's
<Soupermanito> >implying xfce is an OS
<ball> Towzzer: Except neither Gnome nor Xfce is an OS ;-)
<Towzzer> I know but I couldn't think of a single word
<Towzzer> you get my point :D
<Towzzer> please don't attack me
<Soupermanito> not attacking you, just pointing and laughing
<ball> I may be back in a bit, if this coffee works.
<Towzzer> sometimes coffe puts me to sleep
<ball> Life puts me to sleep.
<xaemonic> lol
<xaemonic> install slackware thattel keep u awake
<xaemonic> good times installing everything module by module lolz
<ball> /dev/sda1              3852224   2466816   1189724  68% /
<ball> I should really buy a hard disk for this... or perhaps a laptop.
<kr0ni> What's the pastebin at paste.ubuntu.com for/do?
<psycho_oreos> pasting large amounts of lines for helpers or others to view without pasting large lines on here thus flooding the channel
<psycho_oreos> e.g. outputs from dmesg, lspci, lshal, lshw, etc, etc, etc
<kr0ni> that makes sense, thanks
<psycho_oreos> nw
<psycho_oreos> usually 3 lines or more being pasted into channel within a short manner of time is considered as flooding and somewhat being frowned upon in a IRC support channel
<kuatoAR> Hello, i have a problem, I've updated xubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 , I've added 2 action buttons to the upper panel, Turn Off and Rebbot, but when i click on them they only send me to the change session screen, any help on that ?
<Towzzer> xubuntu rocks
<ali1234> how can i turn off icons in application menus but keep icons on the start menu?
<bin_bash> Skype did it again
<bin_bash> turned the screen black
<bin_bash> froze everything
<ball> That reminds me, I should probably install Skype
<bin_bash> i think i need to purge it
<ball> brb, rebooting
<Towzzer> I sorta like skype
<Towzzer> sometimes it fails
<Towzzer> calls don't connect it's weir
<Towzzer> d
<bin_bash> well it would be great if it wasnt FUBAR
<kuatoAR> @_@
<Towzzer> I like landlines
<Towzzer> even cell phones are annoying to talk on
<Towzzer> so small
<bin_bash> so i purged skype
<bin_bash> and when i reinstalled it
<bin_bash> my stuff was still therwe
<bin_bash> wtf
<Towzzer> yeah
<Towzzer> purge isn't even full-proof
<Towzzer> they need to make a super purge
<bin_bash> sudo apt-get UBERPURGE
<ball> Xubuntu 10.10 (amd64) doesn't seem to give me a suspend or hibernate option.
<kuatoAR> ball i have a similar problem
<kuatoAR> with xubuntu 11.04
<ball> amd64 or i386>
<ball> ?
<kuatoAR> my Turn Off and reboot actions buttons just sends me to the session change screen
<kuatoAR> i386
<kuatoAR> then i need to click on the Turn Off button again
<Towzzer> that happens to me
<Towzzer> did you sudo to root?
<Towzzer> I think you issue a reboot if other users are logged in
<Towzzer> but that button doesn't show you the notice
<Towzzer> just logs you off
<ali1234> anyone ever used xfce in virtualbox with two virtual monitors?
<ball> Goodnight evenryone
<bin_bash> hey guys
<bin_bash> how do you rm a directory
<bin_bash> nm
<bin_bash> wow
<bin_bash> is there a way to get rid of the update checker in the top panel without getting rid of the other notificiations?
<bin_bash> HAHA GOT IT
<bin_bash> what does a kernel panic look like
<Shimi_Chen> I have removed the "Window Buttons" from the top panel and now the date and notification stuff are stuck on the left. dragging them to the right only makes them rightmost among the left side. How can I get them back to the right?
<Sysi> Shimi_Chen: add separator, set it to ne invisible and expanding
<bin_bash> okay so when doing a video call i get a kernel panic
<iridium> hi, I have a small problem, after the latest pidgin update from ubuntu, it works fine, but the notification icon on the task bar changed, and it doesn't update like before, showing the status or if somenoe answered, anyone knows anything about this?
<k_sze> Anybody getting frequent update manager problems?
<knome> k_sze, problems as in?
<knome> k_sze, with what version of xubuntu?
<k_sze> natty
<k_sze> I suddenly start to get this error (again - this is my second clean reinstall of xubuntu): 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<k_sze> Hmm, upon opening the file in question, I think it has to do with my stupid ISP's DNS.
<k_sze> (my ISP hijacks failed DNS lookups)
<k_sze> So do I just delete the /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages file?
<knome> k_sze, try running 'sudo apt-get update' in terminal and see what that gives?
<k_sze> same error.
<k_sze> even though I can manually execute 'host extras.ubuntu.com' and get 'extras.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.88.33' as response!
<knome> k_sze, have you googled? (i haven't seen that error yet)
<k_sze> ya, I think removing the bad files and then 'sudo apt-get update' again fixes it.
<k_sze> my isp is getting on my nerves
<k_sze> really unreliable name server
<Thermi> k_sze use another name server?
<k_sze> ya, I'm trying to configure my router to use google's
<k_sze> hopefully google's name servers don't hijack failed lookups.
<k_sze> router doesn't seem to allow me to
<k_sze> I'll just configure my machines one by one then.
<k_sze> how do I do that in Xubuntu Natty again? Which file do I edit? I keep forgetting. XD
<k_sze> resolv.conf, right?
<k_sze> Is there a dns cache even if I don't have ncsd installed?
<k_sze> I mean nscd
<k_sze> yay, no more error.
<dusf> hello, I am having a lot of problems with my desktop, window manager and the system reporting multiple drivers are in use and/or active but not in use
<dusf> please see the screenshot on my post of a few minutes ago http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10791486#post10791486
<Sysi> Omilla aivoil
<Sysi> whops
<Sysi> xfce-terminals fault, pasting in same button that opening links
<dusf> Sysi: i followed your instructions yesterday on removing nautilus but things seem even worse now...
<drc> dusf: I'm confused...Let's see if I have the chronology straight.
<drc> 1) You installed Ubuntu (and/or) upgraded to 11.04; 2) Decided to try/use Xubuntu.
<drc> dusf: How did you install Xubuntu...just install Xubuntu-desktop?
<drc> Over the ubuntu install?
<bin_bash> Hello.
<drc> oh no...more problems ;)
<bin_bash> I've found that videochatting on skype is causing a kernel panic when both of us are using our cams
<drc> Moring bin_bash
<vabigoon> hi guys, is that possible to change the default number of lines to scroll by mouse wheel?
<bin_bash> wow
<bin_bash> Okay
<bin_bash> My problem is that videochatting on skype is causing a kernel panic
<dusf> drc: latest ubuntu install was 10.10 a few weeks ago, used online upgrade to 11.04 and then not liking the new interface installed xubuntu
<dusf> drc: because of all the problems i have now formatted my / partition and put fresh Xubuntu 11.04 from a cd there, but keeping my same /home partition
<dusf> by my reasoning that should me the problem isn't something in my home partition affecting / ?
<bin_bash> anyone?
<Unit193> bin_bash: (I came in late) Did you check any logs in /var/log/ ?
<dusf> hello, I am having a lot of problems with my desktop, window manager and the system reporting multiple drivers are in use and/or active but not in use
<dusf> please see the screenshot on my post of a few minutes ago http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10791486#post10791486
<Xornot> Xubuntu is not using my nVidia non-free driver, even though it is installed and working. Any ideas on getting it working under Xubuntu?
<Sysi> Xornot: if it works, don't care what app for activating it says
<Xornot> It works, but no acceleration.
<Xornot> It's not using the non-free driver for some reason. Ubuntu does, but Xubuntu isn't. No idea why.
<Soupermanito> Xornot, uninstall it, reboot, reinstall it, reboot
<Xornot> rgr
<Xornot> I love how rebooting is not a chore - like in windows. LOL LOL
<Soupermanito> for video drivers related problems its something you have to bare
<Xornot> sounds like a plan. ty
<dusf> Xornot: i have a similar problem
<dusf> Xornot: how do you know it's using it, and what output does lspci -k give?
<Xornot> oh yah?
<dusf> Xornot: yes, additional drivers tells me the driver 'nvidia (current)' is active but not in use
<drc> dusf: Have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.conf  to see exactly which driver you are using?  The "not in use" text appears to be a bug in jockey-gtk.
<dusf> drc: i did, a few days ago
<drc> dusf: Did you ever solve your "hybrid" problem?
<cgtdk> If my desktop with Xubuntu 11.04 is left idle for some time, it will slow to a crawl or completely freeze. Anyone have similiar problems?
<dusf> drc: no, no resolution even post install
<dusf> drc: i replied to you but you had left, standby
<drc> dusf: I waited for a while, but did have to be afk
<dusf> drc: np at all
<dusf> drc: http://pastebin.com/57jHbhBm
<dusf> drc: it's got to be something in my /home partition since / is a fresh install, right?
<dusf> the hybrid and driver problem?
<drc> dusf: I think they're two different problems.
<dusf> drc: yes but both of which could be caused by something/settings in /home partition?
<drc> dusf: When I re-install (or install another distro) with a separate /home, I <always> clear out the ~ of <all> hiden/dot files and folders (this leaves things like Documents/Music/Videos, etc intact but deletes all user config files).before re-installing.
<dusf> i've already migrated all my media to my new 'DUMP' partition
<drc> It's a bit of a PITA sometimes, but I never get any problems with user config files that way (nautilus vs thunar)
<dusf> so i hope to do a xubunut install with a new formatted /home partition tomorrow
<dusf> in fact since all my media is now on the DUMP partition i'm just going to combine / and /home on one 15gb part
<dusf> drc: so is thunar the default file manager, and do you see how it looks different for me?
<drc> dusf: thunar is the default FM on a vanilla xfce/xubuntu  install.
<dusf> drc: do you think the fresh install with a formatted /home will fix everything?
<drc> dusf: You have you data backed up to another partition )but <not> the DOT files and folders ?
<drc> If that's the case, yes I think your problems should be solved by a >clean> install...format the / and /home partitions, install and update.  Then let's check the nvidia driver problem...<then> move the data back from the DUMP partition
<Soupermanito> Xornot, did rebooting fix the problem?
<drc> dusf: Do NOT install the Additional Drivers until <after> you have finished with all the updates....just in case :)
<dusf> drc: see the plan is to keep all media on the dump partition
<dusf> that way i can have a fixed size ubuntu, win xp, windows 7, and later mac os partitions
<dusf> have symlinks set up for windows 7 so my documents and program files already redirects to DUMP, much easier to do with xubunty
<dusf> xbuntu
<drc> planning to be busy, aren't you ;)
<dusf> 'dual boot, what is this dual boot of which you speak? i quad boot' ;)
<drc> 4 times the boots, 16 time the problems....
<Xornot> Soupermanito, I'm working on some other stuff right now. I'll do the reinstallation/boot/reboot etc later today. ty for the help!
<Soupermanito> :) you're welcome, hope it works XD
<dusf> drc: yeah, but chicks dig it
<dol> Does somebody have the same issue with  xfce4-notifyd and displaying HTML tag from Banshee 2.0 on Natty?
<Sysi> dol: yup
<Sysi> i solved it by taking off banshee notifications
<dusf> i curse mac os for not only refusing to make an linux native itunes version, but by trying to make it even more difficult for those who happen to get it running
<dusf> s/mac os/apple
<dol> Sysi, Where can I find this option?
<Sysi> right click on icon on notification area
<dol> Sysi, Easy as that. Thx
<Towzzer> Can you decrease the popup delay of the panels
<drc>   /clear
<Aleksander> Hello :) I have a problem with Xubuntu 11.04 - Banshee music player doesn't have a tray icon, and I don't know how can I force it to have.
<Sysi> you need to have notification area in your panel and banshee trayicon plugin enabled
<drc> Aleksander: Define "tray icon" a bit more precise.
<drc> or what Sysi said
<Aleksander> just a moment, I was sure I had that one...
<Aleksander> ok. it got unchecked during re-installation. my fault
<bin_bash> LOL THAT WAS FUN!
<Aleksander> and next question: how can I make xfce4-mixer change volume when I roll a mousewheel over it? now it does change the icon, but the audio itself is unaffected
<drc> bin_bash: It's well known you a seriously flawed sense of fun...what this time?
<dusf> drc: wish me luck
<bin_bash> Well randomly, out of nowhere, the system froze and the song that was playing got caught in an infinite loop of the part that was playing when the freeze happened
<bin_bash> I let it sit for 6 minutes, hoping it would unfreeze
<bin_bash> then i couldn't take it anymore
<bin_bash> and hard booted
<bin_bash> ran dpkg
<bin_bash> and fsck from recovery
<axt> I'm having a lot of trouble installing natty on my eeepc seashell, esp with wireless, but also the trackpad is working point to point, like a graphics tablet. Anyone can help?
<drc> bin_bash: And now you have Win95 running?
<bin_bash> AHAHAHAHA no.
<bin_bash> Still using natty.
<bin_bash> But thinking of doing a clean install.
<bin_bash> Ever since I updated two days ago, I've been having weird problems.
<debussy> hello... I am having an issue with the notification area. I use tint2 as a replacement for xfce-panel, but neither sound nor nm-applet show up in tint2. Guess this is because now indicators are used for them?! How can I solve this?
<drc> bin_bash: IMO, unless you are specifically trying to learn something (like <why> something happened or <what> you di to make it happen, then I'm a great fan of re-installs...usually quicker and cleaner.
<bin_bash> Well, I'd really like to AVOID reinstalling
<bin_bash> But I'm looking at the logs
<bin_bash> and honestly
<Sysi> debussy: both should work on basic systray too
<bin_bash> I don't know what I'm looking for
<Sysi> Aleksander: set it to have right channel
<debussy> Sysi, thx... then it seems that the problem is somewhere else :(
<Aleksander> Sysi, already done that and I can set the volume inside xfce4-mixer, but the icon doesn't change anything except of its look
<Sysi> Aleksander: right click on icon and change chanel it's using, pulseaudio master propably
<Aleksander> Sysi, ow, so the icon's a different app?
<Aleksander> thanks
<Aleksander> and see you :)
<bin_bash> drc: Which logs should I look at, and wtf am I looking FOR
<Sysi> bin_bash: cat /var/log/syslog | grep -i warning (or error) && dmesg with same grep
<Sysi> grep filters output, with | output is piped to it
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> thanks
<bin_bash> i'm familiar with grep, i just dont know wat i'm looking for
<Sysi> something with caps :P
<bin_bash> [   40.084240] [drm:intel_dsm_pci_probe] *ERROR* failed to get supported _DSM functions
<bin_bash> that shows up a couple times
<Sysi> that *could* explain videocam problems and other issues.. but i'm not really sure how to fix
<Sysi> you could try reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Sysi> or it's acpi issue and i have no idea
<axt> I'm having a lot of trouble installing natty on my eeepc seashell, esp with wireless, but also the trackpad is working point to point, like a graphics tablet. Anyone can help?
<bin_bash> lol oh god
<bin_bash> now it says it can't find alsamixer
<Sysi> axt: post output of 'lspci' to paste.ubuntu.com
<Sysi> (and give url here)
<Sysi> bin_bash: do you have multiple kernels? you could try booting to other one
<bin_bash> no
<axt> Sysi: and what will that do? I'm not doing very well with xubuntu yet
<Sysi> axt: lists your hardware
<drc> axt: What's the model number?
<bin_bash> I can't open synaptic package manager
<bin_bash> oh this is interesting
<Sysi> reboot
 * drc looks to find his LiveUSB to hand to bin_bash  ;)
<bin_bash> >failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root
<bin_bash> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<Sysi> bin_bash: what hardware you got?
<bin_bash> MacbookPro 13" 8,1
<bin_bash> this is a brand new issue
<axt> I'm not using that computer, wireless is totally shot, manager doesn't even show up. model is 1015px
<Sysi> bin_bash: newest? i'm gonna get 13" too
<bin_bash> Don't.
<Sysi> axt: you need to be on computer to fix it :P
<Sysi> bin_bash: not for linux use actually..
<bin_bash> oh
<bin_bash> then do it
<bin_bash> it's a nice computer
<bin_bash> if you're not using linux
<Sysi> thinkpad X220 could be an option but then i would propably be stuck with windows for some months..
<bin_bash> this is so weird
<bin_bash> i can run alsamixer without sudo
<bin_bash> sound doesn't work out of the speakers
<Sysi> bin_bash: what works/doesn't work on linux on that MBP?
<bin_bash> nothing works
<bin_bash> NOTHING
<bin_bash> IT'S HORRIBLE
<bin_bash> HORRRIBLE
<bin_bash> actually
<bin_bash> the graphics work
<bin_bash> and the sound was working
<Sysi> (less enter, could you)
<bin_bash> eveyrhting was working
<Sysi> multitouch, some networking?
<bin_bash> sorry. everything was working until I updated the other day. Now nothing works.
<bin_bash> SOME networking. No wireless.
<axt> I mean that I'm not on the internet on that one. Ethernet cable is so far away....
<Sysi> axt: do you have updates installed on it?
<bin_bash> brb
<Sysi> ..in the other hand there haven't been any kernel updates
<axt> I literally just installed natty and network manager isn't showing, so I'm trying to fix the trackpad and similar first
<bin_bash_> Okay. THAT'S interesting.
<bin_bash> As I was saying.
<bin_bash> That's VERY interesting.
<bin_bash> Don't you guise want to know what's so interesting?
<axt> yes, yes, we do
<bin_bash> Apparently
<axt> (that doesn't mean I, at least, will understand what's interesting you)
<bin_bash> When you do startxfce4 from the console after booting into recovery mode and running dpkg and fsck you don't have access to everything, and it acts as if it's still in recovery mode.
<bin_bash> Which explains why I couldn't use reboot or shut down or hear sound
<Sysi> consolekit fail i think
<axt> what is different about recovery mode?
<bin_bash> Sysi: yep
<bin_bash> But it explains why I had to sudo everything, and why things appeared to be working, but weren't actually.
<bin_bash> tbh, I'm a little scared to try skype again though
<bin_bash> I reckon I'm going to have to get my boyfriend to get Ekiga
<bin_bash> i wonder about running skype through wine lol
<axt> is wine generally the best way to run windows programs? Does it work well with photoshop?
<Sysi> depends on photoshop version, check winehq.org or just google
<Sysi> wine is about only way, exept virtualbox
<axt> is there a reason to choose one over the other?
<Sysi> well, they're totally different things
<Sysi> in virtualbox you run actual windows
<Sysi> everything works, but performance isn't great
<axt> so not good for a notebook
<teliti> Hello. Could anyone tell me if the scheme programming gui (former drscheme) racket is available for xubuntu to install?
<Sysi> !find racket
<ubottu> File racket found in acl2-books, acl2-books-certs, acl2-books-source, arduino, asterisk-sounds-extra, bist, bkchem, cadabra, calibre, cameleon-doc (and 66 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=racket&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<Sysi> drscheme website forwards to racket website, that offers version for xubuntu 9.04
<Sysi> it's shell script, i'll see what it contains
<Telekhan> Hi all, is it possible to use Nautilus to control the desktop in xfce 4.8?
<bin_bash> Why?
<bin_bash> Why do you want to use Nautilus?
<Telekhan> primarily as i'm missing the ability to resize icons independently on the desktop
<Telekhan> though i'd be happy to ditch it if i'm able to do something similar otherwise
<Sysi> it doesn't take over xfdesktop by just running it?
<Telekhan> it doesn't appear to
 * drc no longer finds it starnge when some one want to get rid of nautilus in xfce and an hour later someone want to add it....
<Telekhan> the desktop flashes, but the things in the desktop directory don't show
<teliti> Sysi: thank you :-)
<Sysi> teliti: you ran the install script?
<teliti> yes, it works. But it seems that there are some help-files missing
<Sysi> Telekhan: 'killall xfdesktop' ?
<Telekhan> that did it
<Telekhan> thanks Sysi, much appreciated
<Sysi> save session on logout, if it fails on next login, 'rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions' and then try saving session
<pectoral> HI all ... I just ran updates on xubuntu 11.04 x64 and now X won't start
<pectoral> Plymouth is failing it appears... no splash at all
<pectoral> Anyone see similar problems?
<pectoral> FRESH install too ... installed ... ran default updates and boom ... dead
<Sysi> pectoral: what graphics card do you have?
<bin_bash> I almost want to do a clean install
<bin_bash> but dont wanna update
<bin_bash> but have to cuz my liveCD/USB is beta2
<jannick> hello... i managed to mess up my xubuntu natty installation :(. How can I restore the default settings? I just needs the basic XFCE stuff, that a clean install of xubuntu ships with
<pectoral> did u just run updates and now nothing works?
<pectoral> cause thats what just happened to me :(
<jannick> no... i accidently killed the .config folder when rsynced my backup back to this machine oO
<pectoral> oh.  Ouch
<pectoral> Yea I don't think theres backups of that unfortunately
<pectoral> unless you made oen
<pectoral> you can try renaming it
<pectoral> and tehn restarting xfce4-session or whatever
<pectoral> ... or just service gdm restart if yu wanna be quick about it
<bin_bash> pectoral: when you try to login to X hat problem are you having?
<bin_bash> Does the login screen load?
<pectoral> I get plymouth failed error in orange... it stops at runlevel 2
<pectoral> never gets to 5
<pectoral> startx says no displays foudn ... :(
<bin_bash> hm
<pectoral> but nvidia module loads and stuff
<bin_bash> try startxfce4
<jannick> pectoral, I managed to get XFCE running again, but all the basic stuff is missing, like the xubuntu theme, autostart etc. I just want the basic config files back that are set up when you first login, this stuff must be somewhere on the system?
<pectoral> honestly this is the second screwup with 11.04 so im going back to what i know in 10.10
<pectoral> err 10.04
<pectoral> I'm burnt out on messing with jacked installs today
<bin_bash> pectoral: did you try to update from 10.04 or do a clean install?
<pectoral> fresh install.
<pectoral> my xorg.conf had jumbled bus IDs for ym display adapter tho
<pectoral> i think thats the problem
<bin_bash> probably
<pectoral> (after running nvidia-xconfig)
<pectoral> X -configure ... or Xorg -configure ... whichever... failed
<pectoral> for the same thing as well.
<pectoral> somethign was goofy there so im jsut clean installing 10.04 and seeing what happens.  Im starting to hate my life
<Liv-> is it better to update or do a clean install?
<bin_bash> clean install always
 * drc wants Xubuntu to turn to a rolling release :(
<Liv-> I thought so
<bin_bash> I'm going to try to install xubuntu on my toaster and then my vaccuum
<drc> bin_bash: Wrong...vacuum first...then the toaster...it takes advantage of the laws of thermodynamics.
<bin_bash> oooh ok
<bin_bash> Do you think I'll have enough RAM?
<drc> Dunno...I heard that toasters dont use much RAM...but to create a decent vacuum requires at least 2TB of RAM.
<bin_bash> hmmmmm okay
<drc> Yeah, vacuum RAM sucks.
<Towzzer> is there a touchpad management tool
<Towzzer> like
<Towzzer> turn off touchpad when external device plugged in
<Towzzer> etc
<Towzzer> I see the kde one but it's gigantic
<Towzzer> and there is gpointing-setting or somethin
<Towzzer> but that doesn't work
<kavurt> i can't see my video on google talk. i see a black rectangle instead. any idea?
#xubuntu 2011-05-10
<xubuntu091> hallo :-)
<lostson> good evening
<Towzzer> hi
<teepegg> can anyone help with with non-functional bluetooth in xubuntu 11.04?
<Towzzer> maybe no driver is available
<Towzzer> is it built in to a laptop
<Towzzer> or a receiver
<Towzzer> I have to go back to homework in about 5 minutes
<teepegg> it's in a laptop
<Towzzer> what is the model
<teepegg> ASUS x83v
<Towzzer> hcitool dev
<teepegg> output is "Devices:"
<Towzzer> nothing else?
<Towzzer> try
<Towzzer> lsusb | grep tooth
<teepegg> nothing
<Towzzer> lsmod |grep 'bt'
<teepegg> also nothing
<Towzzer> lsmod |grep 'blue"
<Towzzer> lsmod |grep 'blue'
<teepegg> bluetooth
<teepegg> that's the only module
<Towzzer> is there a bluetooth button
<Towzzer> maybe you have turned off
<Towzzer> physically on the laptop
<teepegg> no external switch
<teepegg> I'm wondering if the little bluetooth led is a lie
<Towzzer> what is the exact model
<teepegg> not sure
<Towzzer> because there is no x83v
<Towzzer> check sticker?
<teepegg> the bottom of the laptop just says "x83v"
<Towzzer> where did you get this
<Towzzer> how old is it also
<teepegg> from a roommate
<teepegg> guess I could ask him for the documentation
<teepegg> but he's not home
<teepegg> not sure how old, two years/
<teepegg> ?
<teepegg> lshw tells a different story
<Towzzer> searching for this laptop on asus
<Towzzer> comes up nothing
<teepegg> says it's an "N80Vb"
<Towzzer> do you think he got it at bestbu
<Towzzer> there are 2 versions
<Towzzer> 1 is custom from bestbuy
<Towzzer> ok hang on
<teepegg> probably from bestbuy
<Towzzer> of the two models one doesn't come with bluetooth
<teepegg> says "version: 1.0"
<teepegg> hmm
<Towzzer> on the bottom is there a fcc sticker for bluetooth
<Towzzer> like a regulatory sticker
<teepegg> I see one for wireless networking
<Towzzer> I found the manual
<Towzzer> let me check
<Towzzer> function f2 turns on bluetooth
<Towzzer> try it
<teepegg> just turned off my wireless
<Towzzer> try it again
<Towzzer> it cycles between blu+wir , blu , wir, off
<Towzzer> well , i can't tell but some models have bluetooth others don't
<Towzzer> and I don't know exactly which one you have
<teepegg> ugh
<teepegg> thanks for your help
<Towzzer> there is a -x1 and a -x2
<Towzzer> bestbuy alot sold an exclusive model
<teepegg> they would
<teepegg> best of luck with your homework
<Towzzer> it seems the bluetooth was on the x2
<Towzzer> the x1 didn't have it
<Towzzer> check on the web
<Towzzer> use the model you just found
<teepegg> yep
<teepegg> see ya
<bin_bash> Anyone ever uise ekiga?
<MrFahrenheit> hi everybody
<MrFahrenheit> in need of some assistance
<MrFahrenheit> anyone here?
<MrFahrenheit> please?
<Sysi> nobody will ansver without a question
<MrFahrenheit> oh i see, just checking if anyone was here
<MrFahrenheit> trying to install nvidia proprietary drivers
<MrFahrenheit> can't seem to figure out how
<MrFahrenheit> tried manually downloading and running, wont work
<Sysi> menu → system → additional drivers
<MrFahrenheit> and it doesnt show up under additional drivers
<MrFahrenheit> also i don't appear to have an xorg.conf file
<MrFahrenheit> no idea if that is related
<MrFahrenheit> "experimental 3D support for nvidia cards" is the only driver there
<Sysi> what card do you have?
<MrFahrenheit> a geforce mx 420 32mb
<MrFahrenheit> the laptop is a tc1100
<MrFahrenheit> i have used nvidia 96.43.19 before but it won't install on this for some reason
<MrFahrenheit> first time using xubuntu, ubuntu is now too bloated for this machine
<MrFahrenheit> i tried closing the x  server thing and running sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.19-pkg1.run but it half installs then gives me a few strange errors
<MrFahrenheit> and when trying to install the 96 driver through ubuntu software center i get "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MrFahrenheit> nvidia-glx-96: "
<MrFahrenheit> no ideas folks?
<MrFahrenheit> well according to my long amount of research, 96 isn't compatible with 11.04
<MrFahrenheit> i guess i'll reformat with 10.10
<MrFahrenheit> thanks for being a totally useless support forum...
<TheSheep> this is irc, forums are somewhere else
<MK`> what is the command to get the run dialog?
<knome> MK`, xfrun4
<MK`> thanks
<chekio> installing xubuntu
<MarcoGennari> hello everybody what's the italian channel?
<Sysi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MarcoGennari> thanks!
<MarcoGennari> can someone please, tell me if could I install xubuntu on my eeepc? I ask this question just 'cause my hard disk has 3.8gb and xubuntu need 4.4gb, as I read on the live CD, otherwise in the website it's written that it could works also with 2Gb...???
<Sysi> that's old info.. you could try 10.04 LTS if natty didn't fit
<Sysi> or get minimal iso or install command line system and install there everything you need
<TheSheep> MarcoGennari: you can also install a base ubuntu system without gui, and then install xfce and the apps you need -- without all the apps you wouldn't use
<MarcoGennari> thanks for you aswers, but what if I install xubuntu 11.04 without use a 4.4Gb hd?
<MarcoGennari> anyway thanks for the advices, i have to go now... byebye
<mnemoc> hi, how can one mount/umount from command line is the way the UI does? (getting /media/foo created and deleted automatically)
<mnemoc> is it done over dbus?
<mnemoc> pmount solved it, thanks ;-)
<exs> hi
<exs> i have a problem
<exs> iam trying to declare a shortcut for hidding window. but the gui doesn accept my shortcut. how to declare it manually?
<Roasted> howdy
<Roasted> just installed xubuntu-desktop on my laptop. it's pretty snazzy. runs leaner than unity does, even tho unity was pretty decent on it.
<Roasted> but I really am partial to my min/max/close on the left - how can I change that here?
<Tele> Hi all, I'm wondering if it's normal for things like chat windows that have updated on another desktop to not appear in the window buttons tray?
<Tele> specifically, when a skype chat window is updated, in gnome it would appear flashing in the tray no matter what desktop I was on
<Tele> is xfce able to do this?
<atma_> hello
<atma_> is there any way to switch layout in Xubuntu?
<Sysi> what layout?
<atma_> us,el_GR
<atma_> in my case
<atma_> there is no xorg.conf
<Sysi> keyboard?
<atma_> 105-pc
<atma_> normal
<atma_> although I am on a laptop
<Sysi> do you want to change keyboard layout?
<atma_> no
<Sysi> then what layout?
<atma_> Iwant to be able to switch between greek input and english
<atma_> my problem is the input switch
<atma_> this iBus does not work
<Roasted> hi
<pabur> hey folks... i'm using xubuntu natty, but without the xfce panel (tint2 instead). How do I get the volume back into the systray? the indicator just works with xfce panel :(
<bassliner> hello, i get a black screen in grub and also while booting my machine, but gdm shows okay. i'm using a radeon hd5850. any help?
<knome> bassliner, with what version of xubuntu?
<bassliner> knome: recent one, 11.04 - nevermind, i fixed it by using GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub
<bassliner> however this seems to reflect a bug in both ubuntu and xubuntu (probably others as well)
<knome> mm-hmm
<bassliner> i think it's related to a framebuffer it tries to use that breaks things with a hd5850
<bassliner> knome: in case you're interested, i made a blog entry for this: http://darkbyte.org/?p=1193 and probably will submit a bug report once i focused on this a bit more.
<OFF_> hello, what version of Firefox is in Xubuntu 11.04?
<Sysi> 4
<OFF_> thx
<OFF_> and i have another question, in new Xubuntu are preinstalled Ubuntu Software Center (from Ubuntu 11.04) or are enable to download?
<knome> bassliner, okay, thanks
<Sysi> software center is installed by default, and also possible to install with synaptic if you loose it
<OFF_> kk
<OFF_> and last question, when i install xubuntu on machine i will get video and audio codecs? or i will must download and install them?
<Sysi> install xubuntu-restricted-extras and you get all codecs, flash, java and stuff
<OFF_> thank you so much Sysi :P
<knome> Sysi, you're on a winning streak
<OFF_> bye all :P
<Sysi> i can't remember what that ment exactly and my wifi box just lost DNS but i guess i should be pleased
#xubuntu 2011-05-11
<roderick_> absolutely lovin' xubuntu 11.04
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> congrats
<jon5000> can anyone assist me in setting up a dell bluetooth mouse?  i have looked all over google but it seems all the info is for other/older versions of ubuntu and involve commands and files that dont exist
<KM0201> !bluetooth > jon5000
<ubottu> jon5000, please see my private message
<jon5000> thx. i will read it
<bin_bash> Hey guys.
<bin_bash> My trackpad has stopped working
<KM0201> just stopped
<KM0201> ?
<Seqis> Anyone know how to change the login screen background in Xubuntu (xfce 4.8) ? I googled for a while but couldn't find anything
<bin_bash> KM0201: yeah
<bin_bash> I can scroll with it
<bin_bash> and I can click
<bin_bash> But I can't move the cursor
<charlie-tca> Seqis: google for gdm instead of xfce
<KM0201> Seqis: if i'm not mistaken, xubuntu uses gdm login doesn't it?... so you should be able to install that.
<Seqis> oh
<Seqis> so google "how to change gdm background on login screen" should be closer to the target
<KM0201> !info gdm | Seqis
<ubottu> Seqis: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 672 kB, installed size 2208 kB
<Seqis> I didn't know Xubuntu used gdm
<KM0201> yup... :)
<Seqis> I thought it used some xfce thing
<KM0201> naa, gnome and xfce, are kinda like step sisters.... Gnome is the ugly one, Xfce is the hot one
<bin_bash> ^
<Seqis> KM0201, it is now (since 3.x)
<Seqis> I've had to move wholesale from Ubuntu to Xubuntu
<Seqis> I even tried installing XFCE onto 11.04 .. omg....... all sorts of hell
 * KM0201 switched to lxde
<charlie-tca> um, xubuntu comes with Xfce 4.8
<Seqis> you know, the lxde site hasn't loaded for me in weeks
<Seqis> charlie-tca, was that to me? if it was, you failed to understand me completely.
<Unit193> lxde is changing servers
<bin_bash> This is bizarre guise.
<KM0201> Seqis: my understanding, they've had some server issues, the place that hosted them refused to host them any longer, or something
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu has been approved as an official derivative
<Seqis> KM0201, oh ok ... the site hasn't loaded in some time
<KM0201> Seqis: yeah, it's been at least a week i think
<Seqis> more than that
<Seqis> maybe 2+
<Seqis> XFCE is a lot like gnome 2.x ... which I'm happy about ... I think it's a bit rougher around the edges..
<charlie-tca> Seqis: appologies. I should have read the back log
<Seqis> also, charlie-tca I don't think Lubuntu is approved yet?
<Unit193> They will be for next release
<Seqis> I am reading the lubuntu site and while it looks good, it doesn't look official
<Unit193> charlie-tca: Correct?
<Seqis> as far as the shuttleworth comments they have on the front page
<Seqis> ..
<Seqis> for me, xfce is the way to go .. 4.8 was a big leap forward in usability
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu was approved yesterday, I think
<charlie-tca> It is going to be announced very soon
<KM0201> charlie-tca: really?.. thats good news... hadn't heard that
<KM0201> do you have a link for that?
<Seqis> lol all the sites are saying install Ubuntu-tweak to change the gdm wallpaper
<charlie-tca> not yet
<charlie-tca> !ubuntu-tweak
<charlie-tca> !ubuntutweak
<ubottu> Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<Seqis> yea I wouldn't use it either
<Seqis> odd for sites to offer "install this to do that" instead of "do this to accomplish that"
<Liv-> I upgraded to natty today... It feels strange :/
<charlie-tca> Seqis: Maybe it is safe for some stuff, but for myself, I have to agree.
<KM0201> i didn't know shipit ended
<KM0201> !shipit
<ubottu> Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<KM0201> not surprising though.. considering the gazillion they had given out for free... i bet that was an expensive endeavor
<bin_bash> Especially when you can make your own
<Seqis> anyone else looknig for skype alternatives
<KM0201> Seqis: sip seems OK..
<Seqis> eh .. not for my older relatives overseas :(
<Seqis> (complicated)
<KM0201> Seqis: complicated?
<KM0201> i set it up and like 5min w/ linphone
<KM0201> Seqis: and.. duh, remote desktop, you can set it up for them
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> if i can install linux w/ remote desktop on a PC in Iceland... you can set up sip...lol
<Seqis> bah
<bin_bash> sip is super easy
<bin_bash> jesus christ
<KM0201> it really is
<bin_bash> I did it with a concussion
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> Half awake and enraged at life.
<bin_bash> So, I'm PRETTY sure you can do it.
<Seqis> it's not that.... it's the $hit I am going to have to hear .. after the 3 years it took grandma to get used to the skype-thing (she pronounced it Sky-pee)
<bin_bash> Okay
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> Well
<bin_bash> What's the problem with Skype then?
<Seqis> just sky-pee me
<bin_bash> KM0201: My face hurts so bad, dude.
<KM0201> Seqis: wsell, there's Google Talk's web interface?
<KM0201> bin_bash: lol, at least you're finally admitting you have a concussion
<Seqis> well I expect in about 1 year that the linux skype client will stop working... "developers developers developers ... developersdevelopers developers"
<bin_bash> Yeah. My boyfriend was like "just take it easy..."
<KM0201> Seqis: probably.. thats my thinking as well
<bin_bash> Do you expect your elderly relatives to live that long?
<KM0201> ..
<Seqis> a true vulcan answer
<Seqis> hedge your bets, maybe they'll die before you have to bother
<KM0201> ll
<bin_bash> :P
<bin_bash> I'm not trying to be insensitive.
<bin_bash> Just practical.
<bin_bash> I tried Ekiga and Linphone last night
<Seqis> here grandma have some more oily food
<bin_bash> Both dudded out for me. My last resort was going to be Googletalk
<bin_bash> There's a client for windows, and webclient for linux
<Seqis> so googletalk has a voice client like skype?
<Seqis> or is it web based
<KM0201> Seqis: its not ike skype, you use it on their website
<bin_bash> Yeah. I reckon you can use voice through pidgin, but not video
<bin_bash> This computer is racist against right-handed people
<KM0201> uh, that wouldn't be "racist" that would be "biased"...lol
<bin_bash> no. it's racist. right-handed people are a race.
<Seqis> hmm is there some magical voice chat button I'm missing in the gmail interface?
<Seqis> .. I see the "call this person" assuming it will actually use google voice to dial the number.. but no voice (computer) chat icon ... I guess I'll go googling
<Unit193> Seqis: Do you have the Google plugin? I'm guessing not...
<Seqis> Unit193, ya I do actually
<Seqis> I suppose it's the voice/video chat button, next to the telephone icon in the google-text-chat window
<bin_bash> ^
<KM0201> i wish google would just create a google talk client for linux
<KM0201> surprised they haven't
<Seqis> I was thinking the same thing
<Seqis> because I eas checking my CONTACTS list and I was expecting to see a "voice chat" icon
<Seqis> ..nope
<Seqis> phone-dial yes... voice-chat, no..
<KM0201> hmm
<Seqis> screw it I might just go and set up a ventrilo server
<Seqis> ventrilo clients are easy... oh no linux client
<Seqis> bah
<Seqis> mumble maybe then
<KM0201> really?
<Seqis> it's at times like this I want to send a small statue carved out of Kopi Luwak beans in the form of RMS and burn it in front of Bill's door
<bin_bash> There are NO ventrilo clients for linux?
<bin_bash> srsly?
<Seqis> I dont think so
<bin_bash> Seqis: If all you want is calling, then you can use pidgin for googletalk i think
<Seqis> there's I think some project for it
<Seqis> I dont think ventrilo offers it... last time I checked it was "in development" ...which has been that way for yrs
<Seqis> pidgin supports voice?
<KM0201> Seqis: its less than perfect
<Seqis> yea :)
<Seqis> I mean if I printed money like Bill Gates does, I would just call my old relatives on a gold plated phone, with my vocal data packets carried by millions of dwarf-like migrant workers :)
<Seqis> I'll figure it out ... I'm just half airing my frustration at the whole thing
<Seqis> So Linphone supports pc-to-pc calls and sip trunking with VoIP providers I gather
<KM0201> yes.
<KM0201> linphone should work fine
<Seqis> yea bin_bash said he had issues with it-- anything worth sharing?
<Seqis> KM0201, on another topic, you running Xubuntu 11.04?
<KM0201> Seqis: negative, lubuntu
<Seqis> oh ok
<Seqis> I am running Audacious (winamp style music player) and I have an odd bug with the playlist window... just wondering. ok..
<bin_bash> Seqis: I had a hell of a time configuring sound/mic in linphone
<Seqis> bin_bash, alsa?
<KM0201> Seqis: i love audacious
<bin_bash> Seqis: I tried both alsa and pulse.
<Seqis> KM0201, same here.. running 2.4.4 ... but some odd bug with the playlist window resizing... when I click the lower-right corner to resize, instead of allowing me to click-b-drag to resize, the upper left corner snaps down to the mouse-point which at the moment of clicking was on the lower right corner.
<bin_bash> I'm using moc
<Seqis> bin_bash, sounds like fun ... I liked skype because it "just worked"
<KM0201> Seqis: confirmed
<KM0201> happening to me as well
<Seqis> KM0201, oh good, not just me
<bin_bash> Seqis: The only reason I was looking for an alternative is because skype was causing kernel crashes and then random freezes
<bin_bash> You guys should use MoC
<bin_bash> So much win.
<Seqis> bin_bash, so much for my "just working" heh
<bin_bash> Seqis: I'm using it now after purging it a couple times and removing ALL the config files.
<bin_bash> We'll see. I'm not considering it fixed.
<KM0201> bin_bash: curious... have you tried aMSN?... i've had halfway decent luck w/ it and voice/video chat (don't know why i didn't think of that before
<bin_bash> KM0201: didn't think of it actually
<KM0201> bin_bash: something to consider...
<bin_bash> If skype fks up again then I'll try it
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> I had to boot into OS X last night *shudder*
<Seqis> oh cute...MoC looks cute
<Seqis> aMSN? what's that
<Seqis> oh
<Seqis> I see
<KM0201> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.4-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<Seqis> I use pidgin for IMs
<KM0201> Seqis: yah, so do i.. but aMSn, has built in support for voice/video
<bin_bash> MoC is so awesome, Seqis. I started using it today, and I'll never use a graphical music player again
<KM0201> Seqis: might be a solution to your prob as well.
<Seqis> KM0201, we can't seem to break away from MS :(
<KM0201> Seqis: lol.. we just need to wait for google to take over the world, thats all.
<bin_bash> fkin' Microsuck bought Skype for like over9000 billion dolalrs
<Seqis> I mean I deal with it @ work too ... domain controllers and all.........
<Seqis> 8.5billion
<bin_bash> ok
<Seqis> in hard cash too
<bin_bash> damn
<Seqis> no stock options, nothing
<bin_bash> wow
<bin_bash> wtf
<KM0201> thats close to over9000..lol
<KM0201> Seqis: thats what i couldn't believe, they just plunked cash down for it
<bin_bash> well... there goes linux support.
<Seqis> yea an actual money transaction... like bill just opened his wallet.. "8.5 billion .. ok ... 20....40....60..."
<KM0201> bin_bash: maybe... (probably actually)
<bin_bash> LOLOL Seqis
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> He probably wrote them a check from his personal bank account
<bin_bash> "Oh that's my daughter's weekly allowance. No problem!"
<Seqis> I mean they can afford 8.5 billion in CASH without selling any assets
<Seqis> and can still .. like .. operate
<Seqis> 8-\
<bin_bash> Soon we're going to be the United States of Microsoft
<Seqis>  (-,-)_,,|,, microsoft
<KM0201> bin_bash: naa, we'll be the Peoples Republic of Google
<bin_bash> lulz
<Seqis> bin_bash, does MoC offer a tray icon or any hotkeys if the console window isn't up?
<bin_bash> Seqis: yeah actually
<bin_bash> one sex
<bin_bash> sec
<bin_bash> http://code.google.com/p/moc-tray/
<bin_bash> Seqis: Want to see MoC with conky?
<Seqis> KM0201, so you live with that window-bug in Audacious?
<KM0201> Seqis: i honestly had never noticed it until you said something
<Seqis> I dont use conky, but that's pretty nice there bin_bash
<KM0201> and it doesn't really bother me to be truthful
<bin_bash> Seqis: http://imgur.com/7uaS7
<Seqis> KM0201, yea I just like to size the window to see more text in the playlist
<Seqis> bin_bash, how about hot key bindings
<Seqis> it looks like it's worth trying either way bin_bash
<bin_bash> Seqis: I was about to do them when my cursor stopped working
<Seqis> in Audacious I often use the tray icon to skip fwd or back
<Seqis> (since it's hardly the active application)
<bin_bash> in a terminal you do
<bin_bash> mocp --next
<bin_bash> or mocp --previous
<bin_bash> but you can set keybindings for them
<uofm49426> hey there is a problem this time with my good desktop and same problem with my laptop
<uofm49426> freezing
<uofm49426> with xubuntu 11.04
<Seqis> MoC is in the repo's ... not moc-tray though
<bin_bash> Seqis: No, I didn't download the tray.
<Seqis> ah ok bin_bash
<bin_bash> I plan on doing keybindings
<KM0201> ok, now this is stupid.
<Seqis> bin_bash, bindings with moc-tray, or outside of moc-tray
<bin_bash> KM0201: is that what would happen to me before?
<bin_bash> Seqis: Outside. using the terminal commands
<uofm49426> is it a upgrade problem from 10.10
<KM0201> apparently, msn blocked aMSN, from their servers, so you can't voice/video chat, but you can set up a "conference" apparently
<Seqis> bin_bash, ah.... like alt-n for "moc --next" or whatever
<bin_bash> Seqis: yeah
<KM0201> bin_bash: you like some strange music.
<bin_bash> I have next/back/play keys on this computer
<KM0201> and bin_bash i don't really remember to be truthful
<bin_bash> :P
<Seqis> I am old ... most of my music was written & performed ,1985
<bin_bash> Seqis: something to note: play != unpause
<Seqis> err.. <1985
<bin_bash> you would do mocp --unpause to unpause
<Seqis> lol
<Seqis> ok
<Seqis> so play is from a stop position... unpause is to reverse pause
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> if you do mocp --play from a pause position it starts the song over
<Seqis> totally a coders paradise that logic
<Seqis> rofl
<Seqis> good tip
<bin_bash> lol
<bin_bash> this is so weird
<bin_bash> i can scroll
<Seqis> no releases in 2 yrs for MoC
<bin_bash> and i can click
<bin_bash> but i can't move the cursor.
<bin_bash> I want to find a fix without restarting
<KM0201> bin_bash: gyachi may also be an option (yahoo)
<bin_bash> KM0201: meh right now i just want to fix my damn mouse lol
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> sorry,  i'm just sitting here reading about various messengers, so i'm just coming across stuff..lol
<bin_bash> I know
<bin_bash> But wtf man why no cursor?!
<bin_bash> the thing is
<KM0201> i dunno
<bin_bash> i can click
<bin_bash> and scroll
<KM0201> have you tried restarting?
<bin_bash> i dont wanna
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> i'm sure restarting would fix it
<Seqis> My mouse misbehaves badly when flipping between KVM ports .. I always have to unplug/replug it back in
<Seqis> the KVM is right under the monitor, so it's easy
<bin_bash> this is a trackpad
<bin_bash> it works with an external
<KM0201> "the amazing macintosh"
<Seqis> ..afk a few mins
<bin_bash> KM0201: skippy is so awesome
<Seqis> Can you use Linphone to call other linphone clients or it's built only for sip trunking (landline calls)
<bin_bash> yeah
<Seqis> yea to which part
<bin_bash> oh
<bin_bash> yes you can call other sip clients
<KM0201> bin_bash: what is skippy? (i remember us talking about it...)
<Seqis> ah just sign up for Linphone.org's free sip service -- ok I see
<bin_bash> it's that expose program
<bin_bash> or script rather
<KM0201> oh thats right.. for the workspace switcher?
<bin_bash> yea
<Sysi> bin_bash: how did you install it?
<bin_bash> how did i install what
<Sysi> skippy
<bin_bash> chmod +x
<bin_bash> lol
<Sysi> the one skippy i know is written in C ?
<Sysi> url for that script?
<KM0201> hmm, I just tried Google Talk w/ my two Gmail accounts.. I don't have a web cam, but the audio worked flawlessly.
<TheBestJohn> video is also great... even on a relatively slow speed
<KM0201> hmm
<ball> I should try Ekiga again
<KM0201> ball: naa, i'd try google talk.. :) ekiga kinda suxors
<KM0201> unless you got friends that use a sip client
<KM0201> at which point, i'd probably try linphone
<TheBestJohn> plus you can call landlines in US and Canada for the remainder of the year free
<KM0201> TheBestJohn: i don't thnk you can do that from pidgin though
<TheBestJohn> not sure... I'm having some difficulties installing on my laptop
<KM0201> TheBestJohn: installing what?.. pidgin?
<TheBestJohn> xubuntu
<KM0201> whats the prob?
 * KM0201 loves troublesome installs
<TheBestJohn> well it's reformatting right now (cause I did something stupid) but in order to get it to work with my wifi dongle I had to use ndiswrapper
<TheBestJohn> i installed ndiswrapper and installed the driver and it worked well
<KM0201> TheBestJohn: well, thats not exactly the most unusual thing in the world
<KM0201> whats the USB dongle device?
<KM0201> *assuming its usb
<TheBestJohn> i then updated and rebooted and alas wlan0 didn't show up after that
<TheBestJohn> TEW424ub
<TheBestJohn> theres an actual topic on the forums about that specific dongle
<KM0201> TheBestJohn: did you try reinstalling inside ndiswrapper again?.. if you did a kernel upgrade... you might have to do that each time it upgrades (i think, my ndiswrapper experieence islimited)
<KM0201> TheBestJohn: are you installing 11.04?
<TheBestJohn> reinstalling the driver? Yes I did
<KM0201> hmm
<TheBestJohn> yep 11.04 freshly downloaded today
<TheBestJohn> and modprobe showed it running and everything
<bin_bash> i got the cursor working
<bin_bash> skype crashed do i rebooted
<KM0201> weird.. unfortunately my ndiswrapper experience is limited
<KM0201> bin_bash: right before you left, we were discussing google talk w/ pidgin.. seems to work ok
<TheBestJohn> so this time i'm using a hardline to update kernel and then installing ndiswrapper and it's dependant
<TheBestJohn> s
<bin_bash> KM0201: yeah the voice works but not the video
<KM0201> oh... i couldn't test that
<KM0201> bin_bash: just tell him to tape your picture to his monitor.
<KM0201> or make your picture his wallpaper
<bin_bash> LOL
<bin_bash> oh he has that already
<bin_bash> :P
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i can't believe video/audio chat is such a PITA w/ linux.
<KM0201> lol
<ball> KM0201: Skype worked for me, last type I tried it.
<bin_bash> what do the feedback/accelration settings do in the mouse?
<KM0201> ball: it works pretty good for me as well, bin_bash has lots of probs w/ it.. .and plus, we're anticipating skype going away since MS has purchased skype
<KM0201> bin_bash: not sure about feedback, but acceleration, is how fast the cursor goes from "0 to fast"
<TheBestJohn> i think acceleration is how long it takes for the mouse to reach max speed
 * ball nods
<KM0201> ball: so really we're left w/ dealing w/ either aMSN (which doesn't appear to support video right now either, go figure)... or sip clients.
<ball> Why not SIP?
<KM0201> ball: it works fine for me.
<KM0201> bin_bash: has issues (with everything)
<bin_bash> ^trufax
<KM0201> trufax?
<KM0201> you want to send faxes now?
 * KM0201 somehow thinks he's missed another internet meme
<bin_bash> it means
<KM0201> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trufax
<bin_bash> yes, good sir. those are all true things that you have said.
<KM0201> "a true statement"
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> you'd think working in a prison i'd be well adept w/ urban hood speak...
<KM0201> never heard trufax though
 * ball is *so* tired
<KM0201> bin_bash: how do you install com?  i don't see it in the repos
<bin_bash> com?
<KM0201> isn't that the name of that command line music player yo were using?
<bin_bash> moc
<KM0201> thats probably why i can't find it, i'm dyslexic
<bin_bash> sudo apt-get install moc
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> once i knew the package name, i kinda gathered..lol
<KM0201> how do you start it?
<KM0201> "moc" tells me i need to install more crap (QT libs)
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> mocp
<KM0201> oh ok
<Seqis> man I totally screwed up my xubuntu trying to install compiz
<Seqis> I tried to uninstall (with --purge) and I removed it -- but the xfce window manager isn't loading properly
<Seqis> is there any way to run an xfce --replace or something... like I ran compiz --replace ?
<Sysi> Seqis: xfwm4 --replace
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and save session on logout
<Seqis> got it
<Seqis> what's stored in sessions
<Sysi> ..sessions
<Seqis> man that saved me... compiz totally blew out all my window borders... every window was hanging behind the top-panel
<Seqis> thanks sysi
<Seqis> I thought I had it right with apt-get --purge remove compiz*
<Sysi> you'd need to set compiz to offer window borders by some plugin
<Seqis> but I suppose I had to xfwm --replace
<Seqis> yea I h ad that set - but window borders refused to draw.. everything was headless
<Seqis> and I couldn't alt-tab
<Seqis> I had to log in with recovery console just to purge compiz*
<Seqis> the xfwm --replace fixed it (after my purge of compiz*) .. thank you very much
<Rodensky> hello. how do i restart the sound?
<ochosi> Rodensky: first alt+f2 "pulseaudio -k" then again alt+f2 "pulseaudio"
<Soupermanito> where do i add a service to start up manually
<ochosi> Soupermanito: what do you mean with "start up manually"?
<ochosi> if you  want a service to start up manually, just start it manually :)
<ochosi> or did you mean automatically?
<Soupermanito> now i have to run it manually by ./OctoshapeClient -url:octoshape:BROADCASTER.channel but i want it to be started whit the system
<Soupermanito> XD yeah sorry
<ochosi> add it to settings > sessions and startup > applications
<ochosi> but don't use relative paths
<ochosi> (at least i assume the script OctoshapeClient is in your home, not in /)
<Soupermanito> :D there it is! i knew it was somewhere
<Soupermanito> no no relatives
<Soupermanito> :P
<ochosi> okeydokey
<Soupermanito> how do i test if i did it rigth?
<Soupermanito> need to log off log in?
<ochosi> Soupermanito: yep guess so
<captnemofulcrum> hello my 'file' 'edit' etc are missing from the windows (all windows) i'm using XFCE any ideas
<drc> xfwm4 --replace > in a terminal
<captnemofulcrum> drc, doesn't seem to fix it
<drc> try sudo with it
<captnemofulcrum> (xfwm4:5606): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_prefix: assertion `prefix != NULL' failed xfwm4:5606): xfwm4-WARNING **: Failed to connect to session manager: Failed to connect to the session manager: SESSION_MANAGER environment variable not defined
<captnemofulcrum> is what it gives me
<drc> Yeah...I never remember whether sudo is required or not...guess not.  If that didn't work (usually works for me, but this appears to be a different problem), I'm out of ideas...sorry
<Soupermanito> mmm i think you are missing windows borders
<captnemofulcrum> is there a way to go back to the default xubuntu session and just nuke all my changes?
<Soupermanito> try disabling the compositor? that might help
<captnemofulcrum> anyway to do a default session?
<drc> captnemofulcrum: I <think> that deleting/renaming ~/.config/xfce4 and restarting X/reboot should work.
<captnemofulcrum> drc, so sanity check should i be running gdm or is that part of the problem?
<drc> captnemofulcrum: You're asking <me> for a "sanity check"?  HaHaHa.  I don't think gdm is part of the problem...it's more likely to something with the window manager (that's what the xfwm4 --replace was for)
<captnemofulcrum> ok thank i be trying stuff :p
<new_kid1> Is it possible to create a keyboard shortcut which will force logout ?? How?
<W0lner> Hello
<new_kid1> W0lner: Hello :-D
<bin_bash> is there a way to remove the gmusicbrowser icon from the sound applet?
<bin_bash> anyone?
<Sysi> remove gmusicbrowser?
<bin_bash> i did that
<bin_bash> i purged it and everything
<drc> bin_bash: You want to keep gmusicbrowser around?
<Sysi> relogin
<bin_bash> ok
<drc> what Sysi said
 * drc need to create a macro that says that...he always beats me to the punch ;)
<bin_bash> durrr
<bin_bash> wow
<gilles> hello,
<gilles> im just trying xubuntu for the first time. Does it have a feature similar to aero snap?
<drc> gilles: What <is> aero snap?
<gilles> sorry, its what windows calls the feature where you drag a window to the side (or top) of the desktop and it will snap to fill half of the desktop (or maximise it)
<Soupermanito> don't know if compiz can do that kind of thing
<bin_bash> drc: yeah it does
<bin_bash> err
<bin_bash> gilles: it does
<bin_bash> lemme find it
<gilles> i followed this guide http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/get-aero-snap-in-ubuntu/
<gilles> but it isnt working
<bin_bash> wait
<bin_bash> it's built into xwm4
<bin_bash> xfwm4*
<bin_bash> hold on
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> go to settings > window manager > advanced
<bin_bash> It's there with window snapping
<drc> gilles: That article is very old (in computer years :)
<bin_bash> 2009 oh god lol
<gilles> didnt see that
<gilles> i have the box checked but it doesnt seem to work
<bin_bash> what do you  mean it doesnt work
<gilles> when i drag the window to an  edge it doesnt do anything
<drc> bin_bash: if  you mean Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Window Manager>Advanced it doesn't change the window size, just the "snappiness"
<bin_bash> what are you expecing it to do
<bin_bash> oh
<bin_bash> i didnt read that
<bin_bash> get a different window manager like awesome or soemthing
<bin_bash> i think awesome does that
<gilles> kde does it
<drc> oooo...tornado warning :)
<bin_bash> so then go use kde
<bin_bash> have fun with your bloat on bloat
<drc> gilles: So does Unity.
<bin_bash> unity makes me want to throw up.
<gilles> but i dont want to use kde
<bin_bash> well
<bin_bash> you sound like a whining child
<drc> bin_bash: Manners please
<bin_bash> Sorry.
<drc> bin_bash:  Forgiven and forgotten :)
<Sysi> gilles: everything isn't possible on xfwm4, you can try settings up compiz or kwin
<Soupermanito> but xfce does that as default, the snap thingy
<drc> Oh snap!
<bin_bash> He wants special fancy resize snap
<bin_bash> try using a different wm
<Sysi> Soupermanito: snapping to edge is totally different
<bin_bash> like awesome
<Sysi> awesome is more keyboard-oriented i think
<Unit193> It is kinda keyboard-oriented, but you can also use the mouse
<bin_bash> well you can't have everything, man
<Sysi> women can? :P
<bin_bash> yes.
<bin_bash> :P
<TheSheep> only as a nation
<bin_bash> man, MoC is so much better than gmusic
<gilles> i tried following the guide I posted but it didnt work. Im pretty new to linux so wondered whether compiz was compatible with xubuntu
<bin_bash> gilles: if you want compiz you're beter off using regular ubuntu
<gilles> im not a fan of unity
<bin_bash> no but you can use gnome
<gilles> didnt know that.
<drc> bin_bash: What id MoC?
<bin_bash> music on console
<bin_bash> cli music player
<drc> bin_bash: ah..thanks
<bin_bash> so awesome. i have it working with conky.
<bin_bash> you can easily add it to the conky config file
<Sysi> gilles: you need some setupping to get window borders if you're using compiz, but basically works
<bin_bash> but a couple friends of mine whipped up a python script so that when moc isn't running it displays as false
<Sysi> gilles: you can set keyboard shortcuts to that kind of functions with xfwm4, see window manager settings
<gilles> thanks, ill have a look at that.
<pimperle> hi
<pimperle> on xubuntu lucid i used xfapplet to embed the gnome clock applet into my panel, which i like better than the xfce one
<pimperle> on natty the applet is installed but does not show up in the list of available applets in xfapplet configuration dialog
<bin_bash> Sysi: I'm trying to change the audio properties of this file, but anytime I try to enter something it just blanks it out and returns it to the default
<pimperle> in /usr/share/gnome-panel/applets it starts with org.gnome.panel instead of org.gnome.applets. could this be the reason for xfapplet not finding it?
<Sysi> bin_bash: gmb?
<bin_bash> what?
<Sysi> where is that happening?
<bin_bash> it happens with all music files
<bin_bash> thunar
<pimperle> i cannot find anything looknig like that in the source however
<Sysi> bin_bash: what do you mean by audio properties?
<bin_bash> if you right click a music file
<bin_bash> and select "properties"
<Sysi> never even tried that
<bin_bash> try it
<bin_bash> see if u can do it
<drc> bin_bash: nope...returns to what it was before.
<bin_bash> hmmm
<bin_bash> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=116356
<drc> bin_bash: Check launchpad and see if there is a bug filed?
<bin_bash> im googling
<Soupermanito> oh great just great
<Soupermanito> i floped things up
<Soupermanito> so i activated compiz, because im that stupid, and now if i stop compiz it will take away my window borders, and also the keyboard, so i can't type
<Sysi> later one is bit weird
<Soupermanito> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<bin_bash> just type xfwm4
<Soupermanito> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<Soupermanito> (gtk-window-decorator:3989): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_client_set_string: assertion `val != NULL' failed
<Soupermanito> i, can't, type
<bin_bash> sucks bro
<bin_bash> idk what to tell you
<Soupermanito> :D i can now
<bin_bash> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/thunar-media-tags-plugin
<bin_bash> Sysi: do i need to build that
<Sysi> idk
<bin_bash> well
<bin_bash> make and .make don't work
<drc> bin_bash: Check Synaptic...it looks like it is installed by default...at least on my system
<bin_bash> well crap
<Soupermanito> so if i dont manually run >compiz at a terminal it won't work?
<bin_bash> You have to replace xfwm4 with compiz
<Soupermanito> D: but i don't want to
<bin_bash> why
<Soupermanito> have you seen the compiz layouts? they are awful
<Sysi> then xfwm4 --replace
<bin_bash> then why are you using it in the first placE?
<Soupermanito> i wanted to try stuff, like the cube and to see if i could do nice things whit it, but is just eyed candies
<Sysi> bin_bash, asking that doesn't actually help on anything
<bin_bash> Well it helps to understand why he wouldnt replace it
<Sysi> that isn't relevant in getting it working
<Soupermanito> :D ok, now i have xfwm4 working again :D
 * Sysi testing gnonom3, yet in fallback because need to install new kernel before installing nvidia
<Soupermanito> thanks
<Soupermanito> gotta do stuff
<xubuntu222> hello
<Guest50649> hi, the system recognize my audio board but i can`t make it work. it doesn`t have a sound
<Guest50649> any help?
<bin_bash> okay are you using 11.04?
<Guest50649> yes
<bin_bash> okay open up a terminal and type alsamixer
<Guest50649> ok
<Guest50649> done
<Guest50649> but one thing before that
<bin_bash> ok
<Guest50649> the sys recognize that i have 2 boards. the off and the onboard.
<Guest50649> the off has no sound
<Guest50649> but the on has sound
<bin_bash> oh
<Guest50649> i just had to say it, so you could know if it would make any difference
<Guest50649> so... what to do now, sir?
<Sysi> install pavucontrol
<gilles> could somebody recommend a vnc client?
<Sysi> remmina or vinagre should work
<gilles> thanks
<Guest50649> installed pavucontrol
<Guest50649> it totally worked.
<Guest50649> you`re genius
<Guest50649> thaks!
<Guest50649> i have another problem
<Guest50649> where do i set my keyboard type
<Guest50649> ?
<gilles> I keep getting a window popping up with nothing in it, but with the title Debconf.
<gilles> is this a problem?
<Sysi> menu → settings → settings → keyboard
<Guest50649> it seems that it doesnt have my keyboard setting
<Guest50649> i mean, i need abtn2
<Guest50649> setting
<Guest50649> where do i get it?
<Guest50649> i was just messing with the wrong menu (keyboard method). the keyboard menu actually done the job.
<Guest50649> thank you
<bin_bash> drc: know of a good way to convert mp4 to mp3?
<drc> sound converter (repos) is what I use when I cont to convert audio.  Don't now if it does mp4, but google is your friend :)
<drc> bin_bash:  "It reads sound files in any format supported by GStreamerand outputs them in Ogg Vorbis, FLAC, or WAV format, or MP3 format if
<drc> you have the GStreamer LAME plugin.
<bin_bash> no
<drc> no, what?
<bin_bash> no i don't plugin
<drc> ok...there is a link in the app that will make getting the plugin easy.
<drc> In the preference
<drc> http://soundconverter.berlios.de/gstreamer-mp3-encoding-howto/   This is it...can't be much easier :)
<bin_bash> yeah but i have to isntall gnome2 it says
<drc> I doubt it, I just installed it without installing gnome2.
<drc> It does add a bunch of dependencies though
<bin_bash> ok
<drc> use synaptic and read the dependencies, just to be sure.
<bin_bash> okay now wyat
<drc> looksd like the dependencies are python and gts streamer
<drc> installed?
<drc> and the mp3 dependency installed?
<bin_bash> yeah i got
<drc> set the preferences
<drc> then use the menu or drag and drop the files to be converted and convert
<netrat> how do i prevent cupsd starting on boot? in previous versions of ubuntu all the startup scripts were stored in /etc/rc2.d. has this changed?
<netrat> xubuntu*
<Annunakey> anybody on?
<Annunakey> need help :/
<drc> There's very little chance of us guessing what your problem is.
<Annunakey> lol
<Annunakey> i am trying to install xubuntu 10.10 on old machine
<Annunakey> 660mghz, 192 SDram
<Annunakey> an alternate cd
<Annunakey> but an error apeared "... Tha failing step is: Load installer components from cd"
<Annunakey> looks like could not mount the cd rom
<Annunakey> any sugestions:?\
#xubuntu 2011-05-12
<Overlord> Anyone here experienced in the terminal on nUbuntu?
<michael> i got problems
<furtat> alçgum brazuka aki?
<furtat> algum brasileiro nessa porra?
<drc> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Guest47630> does anyone get startup on xubuntu when all windows show up on the top left with no titlebar?
<drc> Any Menus?
<Guest47630> yeah the menus show up
<Guest47630> but i can't move them around
<Guest47630> and it only happens sometimes
<Guest47630> when i reboot it works again most of the time
<drc> Try < xfwm4 --replace > in a terminal
<Guest47630> just tried it, my screen flashed
<drc> no change?
<Guest47630> it's working right now, but it has already been working this session, but it has been a consistent problem
<Guest47630> i guess i'll have to see with time if it continues to happen
<Guest47630> thanks, another problem i have is that when i suspend my computer and bring it back, my soundcard no longer works until i reboot my computer
<drc> no idea, I've never had problems with sound
<Guest47630> it's an audiophile 192 soundcard
<Guest47630> i think it uses the envy24pt/ht driver
<bin_bash> man thunar is laggy
<Soupermanito> it can be, oftenly if it involves lots of thumbnails and selecting
<Soupermanito> i had to install another file manager to do that, particularly fond to emelfm2
<charlie-tca> Soupermanito: is that in the repositories?
<cpatrick008> i love xubuntu it is much better than gnome 3 and UNITY!!!!!!!
<bin_bash> cpatrick008: yes. yes it is.
<Soupermanito> charlie-tca, yes, yes it is
<bin_bash> bash: ./anonbot.php: /usr/bin/php: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<bin_bash> wat
<bin_bash> >mffw PHP isn't installed
<Guest47630> why not just use pcmanfm?
<charlie-tca> pcmanfm is a single pane file manager; emelfm2 is two-pane side by side
<charlie-tca> also emelfm2 has no dependcies added for Xubuntu; pcmanfm requires about half a dozen more files be installed
<charlie-tca> s/dependcies/dependencies
<Guest47630> still, wouldn't that help with bin-bash's problem with lagginess?
<bin_bash> When I start it from terminal it doesn't happen
<KM0201> bin_bash: whats lagging?
<bin_bash> thunar
<KM0201> bin_bash: freezes up for ike 10-12sec?
<bin_bash> yah
<KM0201> not trying to dog xfce (i like it) but thats why i switched to lxde
<bin_bash> but when i load the directory in terminal and then open thunar it doesn;t
<bin_bash> isn't lxde kde's ugly littlebrother?
<charlie-tca> Guest47630: not sure here, I thought pcmanfm had a lag issue also
<charlie-tca> bin_bash: any network connections?
<bin_bash> charlie-tca: no
<Guest47630> lxde can look pretty good if you configure it, kde is just wasteful
<charlie-tca> hm, I have discussions in Xfce about the lag, they are trying to pinpoint the issue
<charlie-tca> It has something to do with gvfs trying to find any network connections, but beyond that it has not been pinned down yet
<bin_bash> ah ok
<bin_bash> KM0201: gimme a screenshot of how you have lxde running
<KM0201> bin_bash: quite the opposite... lxde is awesome.
<KM0201> bin_bash: http://imagebin.org/152905
<bin_bash> you just love that bottom panel lol
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i'm not sure how your skippy script would work though
<KM0201> i usually just middle click desktop, and choose the window i want.;
<KM0201> bin_bash: http://imagebin.org/152906
<KM0201> works a bit like that
<bin_bash> i think my next ui is going to be openbox
<cpatrick008> too bad lubuntu is only 64 bit  but glad you can get the pae kernel
<KM0201> bin_bash: i think lxde is based openbox (could be wrong)
<KM0201> cpatrick008: uh, no.. it has a 32bit version
<bin_bash> ^
<bin_bash> lol
<KM0201> cpatrick008: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606353/
<cpatrick008> i ment only 32 bit not 64
<KM0201> cpatrick008: i dunno bout that, don't need/use 64bit on the laptop
<bin_bash> KM0201: My next distro is either crunchbang or archbang
<KM0201> bin_bash: wouldn't recommend crunchbang (even though I like it)... and i probably wouldn't recommend archbang
<bin_bash> i'm definitely installing archbang on the crappy laptop i'm getting
<KM0201> just cuz you're not l33t
<bin_bash> LOL
<bin_bash> >l33t
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> you should try lubuntu.
<bin_bash> no i want something other than ubuntu
<KM0201> you might find you like it.. just use the live cd a few days, see how it goes... if you don't like it, you've only wasted a cd
<bin_bash> dude i have to do a cd and usb. rmemeber?
 * drc thinks real 1337'ers use netBSD on everything they own, including toasters
<KM0201> oh thats right
<cpatrick008> use usb so you dont waste a cd
<KM0201> drc: you mayb e right.
<bin_bash> drc: I use netBSD on my vacuum.
<bin_bash> umad?
<KM0201> cpatrick008: she has a jacked up mac, she has to use both
<cpatrick008> ok
<lldavid> hi, my video players (parole and totem) crashed  when i tried to play a video, so i installed vlc. I managed to play the videos, but they have no sound. does someone knows how to fix it?
<bin_bash> So, you don't think i'm 1337 enough to use #!
<lldavid> i installed gstreamer but it gave no help
<bin_bash> hmm
<bin_bash> video but no sound, eh
<lldavid> yep
<lldavid> i can play them on vlc. i managed to do it by changing the preferences
<charlie-tca> lldavid: install pavucontrol and turn the controls on
<KM0201> bin_bash: no, i think #! sucks
<KM0201> :0
<lldavid> charlie-tca: i have it installed
<bin_bash> :O why!?
<bin_bash> lldavid: did sound work in parole?
<lldavid> no
<bin_bash> ok
<lldavid> parole just crashes
<bin_bash> hm
<bin_bash> and video works in vlc?
<lldavid> vlc plays the video
<bin_bash> does sound work elsewhere?
<lldavid> but has no sound
<lldavid> works fine on browser
<lldavid> and sys sounds
<lldavid> pidgin, etc...
<bin_bash> okay
<bin_bash> do you have a music player installed
<lldavid> haven't downloaded any mp3 yet
<lldavid> well i have banshee
<lldavid> isntalled by default
<bin_bash> try playing a song on banshee
<lldavid> sorry
<lldavid> its gmusic player
<bin_bash> ok
<lldavid> not banshee
<bin_bash> whaterver it is
<bin_bash> try playing soemthing
<lldavid> ok
<lldavid> no sound
<lldavid> on mp3 files
<lldavid> tried gmusic and nothing
<lldavid> no sound
<bin_bash> okay
<bin_bash> open up a terminal
<bin_bash> type alsamixer
<lldavid> i'm on it
<lldavid> everything is set up on max
<bin_bash> hmm
<bin_bash> okay
<lldavid> so. wut to do, sir?
<drc> Sir?....She works for a living :)
<bin_bash> LOL
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> go to multimedia > pulseaudio volume control
<KM0201> yup
<lldavid> u a she? O_o
<bin_bash> Yes.
<bin_bash> I know... shocking and all.
<bin_bash> But I seem to manage.
<KM0201> just don't let her start "raging".
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> LOL
<lldavid> lol
<bin_bash> I think my concussion is healing, KM0201
<KM0201> lol, well thats a relief.
<KM0201> i couldn't take being sworn at anymore
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> ahaha
<bin_bash> Not nice to say I can't handle #! or Arch! though
<lldavid> sorry for the "sir" i really didn't expected
<michael> so i tried fwm4 --replace
<KM0201> bin_bash: oh i think you could handle them... they're just such a PITA.
<lldavid> so wut now
<lldavid> ?
<Guest14240> it fixed my problem of not having the title bar
<Guest14240> but do i have to use fwm4 --replace everytime?
<Guest14240> what exactly does it do?
<bin_bash> lldavid: multimedia > pulseaudio volume control
<bin_bash> is everything squared away?
<lldavid> everything is maxed
<bin_bash> hmm
<bin_bash> perhaps you're missing libs
<lldavid> like i said before, i have sound on other applications
<KM0201> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 43 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<lldavid> i installed gstreamer and nothing changed
<KM0201> lldavid: and its only one app that has no sound?
<KM0201> sorry, haven't really been following..
<Soupermanito> lldavid, what warning do you get by runing vlc or other media players fromt a terminal?
<bin_bash> Right but if your music player isn't working, then it might be a library issue
<bin_bash> KM0201: totem and parole crash, no sound on vlc or gmusic, but sound everytwhere else
<KM0201> that is weird.. VLC has had some problematic issues anyway in 11.04
<KM0201> almost sounds like a code issue.
<lldavid> i haven't tried to run it on terminal
<lldavid> i'll try
<lldavid> VLC media player 1.1.9 The Luggage (revision exported)
<lldavid> Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_ADDRESS")
<lldavid> Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_BUS_TYPE")
<lldavid> [0x9bd18fc] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<lldavid> Blocked: call to setlocale(6, "")
<lldavid> Blocked: call to setenv("ORBIT_SOCKETDIR", "/tmp/orbit-david", 1)
<lldavid> Warning: call to srand(1305463495)
<lldavid> Warning: call to rand()
<lldavid> Blocked: call to setlocale(6, "")
<lldavid> (process:6429): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<lldavid> 	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<lldavid> so, how do i solve this?
<lldavid> how do i get the necessary lib?
<lldavid> or whatever it is that is missing?
<Soupermanito> wait, run one of those programs that crash, like parole, and copy the dump to a pastebin
<Soupermanito> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lldavid> (parole:6465): parole-WARNING **: Unable to lookup rc file in : xfce4/parole/parole-media-player.rc
<KM0201> hmm
<Soupermanito> mmm weird, i don't really know but i think you have permission issues
<bin_bash> lldavid: are you starting xfce from the command line?
<lldavid> bin_bash: I don't know how to answer that... So I believe I'm not
<lldavid> (?)
<bin_bash> wehn you start your computer you go to the login screen and login that way, yes?
<lldavid> yes
<bin_bash> okay
<bin_bash> hmmm
<lldavid> just automatic
<bin_bash> try opening synaptic from the menu and tell me if you get an error
<Soupermanito> lldavid, try runing parole whit sudo
<Soupermanito> or gksudo
<Soupermanito> alt+F2 >gksudo parole
<lldavid> synaptic opened just ok
<lldavid> ill try to sudo the parole
<Random_Fool> Hey everyone, I've setup a media pc (xubuntu) at my apartment for remote viewing via x11vnc, and since adding "x11vnc -forever -thread -safer" to the end of my /etc/gdm/Init file, (setup for autologin) I get blank screens on both the media pc and on a tightVNC connection into it
<Random_Fool> running a clean install of xubuntu 11.04
<Random_Fool> any ideas on how to fix it? lol
<lldavid> the parole opens just fine it it's the program alone. it crashes only when i try to open a file (vid or music)
<bin_bash> have you tried right clicking the file and then choosing which program to open with?
<bin_bash> also have you tried opening the file with parole using the terminal?
<lldavid> yes
<lldavid> to open with the others i tried that
<lldavid> totem and vlc
<lldavid> i tried
<lldavid> on terminal too
<lldavid> but it's just the same
<bin_bash> okay try this
<bin_bash> open a terminal
<bin_bash> then do parole /path/to/file
<bin_bash> for example: parole ~/Videos/RuckaRucka/"Rucka Rucka Ali - Ching Chang Ch... (SD).mp4"
<KM0201> hmm.
<KM0201> interesting path
<lldavid> indeed
<lldavid> i'll try
<lldavid> The program 'parole' received an X Window System error.
<lldavid> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<lldavid> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<lldavid>   (Details: serial 53 error_code 11 request_code 132 minor_code 19)
<lldavid>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<lldavid>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<lldavid>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<lldavid>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<lldavid>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<KM0201> can't you use a pastebin?
<KM0201> thats annoying
<bin_bash> lol
<lldavid> like that? http://pastebin.com/6YpUpvct
<KM0201> yes, like that
<lldavid> i didn't even knew that this existed. LOL
<KM0201> looksl ike your install is al ljacked up
<lldavid> can i fix it with the installation cd? the repair option?
<lldavid> or will i have to redo the entire thing?
<KM0201> lldavid: if it were me, i'd re-do it.. but thats just me...
<KM0201> not sure what went wrong
<lldavid> oh snap
<KM0201> it can't be that bad
<lldavid> i'll redo the entire thing
<lldavid> no it's not THAT bad
<lldavid> it's just kinda annoying
<KM0201> i dunno, i redo linux all the time, doesn't bother me
<lldavid> how do i do it like that?
<KM0201> what do you mean?
<lldavid> i understood that i would have to format the entire thing and redo all the installation from the start
<lldavid> so when you said that you do it all the time i got confused.
<KM0201> oh
<lldavid> you do it by not formating and just redoing the installation process?
<KM0201> usually what i do.
<KM0201> i go through the normal install process
<lldavid> how?
<KM0201> i don't mess w/ swap
<KM0201> well, first
<KM0201> when it comes to the partition stage i choose the "manual" option
<KM0201> then i delete the old /   (and in your case, if you have /home on a separate partition, i'd probably delete that as well)
<KM0201> then i just recreate them... and continue w/ the installation
<KM0201> piece of cake
<lldavid> i had my main pc fried last weekend
<KM0201> fun
<lldavid> so i'm using this slower one
<lldavid> that i have
<lldavid> i used ubuntu 10.04 on the main
<lldavid> and it worked just fine and fast and dreamy
<lldavid> but in this new one
<bin_bash> well
<lldavid> i decided to use the xubuntu
<bin_bash> ubuntu is bloated
<bin_bash> maybe you should try a lightweight system
<lldavid> for it's cleaner and lighter
<lldavid> until i get my new pc
<lldavid> i thought of using this secondary with xubuntu
<lldavid> i never thought it would be this harsh
<lldavid> LOL
 * KM0201 says Lubuntu for the win!
<lldavid> well
<lldavid> thank you all
<lldavid> really
<lldavid> thanks for your time
<lldavid> and trouble
<lldavid> i'll try to redo the installation like you said
<bin_bash> yeah
<lldavid> but i just need to sleep now
<lldavid> lol
<lldavid> i just wanted to watch the new episode of game of thrones
<lldavid> is that too much, god?
<lldavid> am i asking for the world here?
<lldavid> thank you all
<lldavid> for your kindness
<bin_bash> no prob
<bin_bash> good luck
<lldavid> bye folks
<KM0201> having fun
<bin_bash> tons
<bin_bash> got bored and did this
<bin_bash> https://pastee.org/64gwp
<KM0201> man, you ever talk to someone, who is obviously so full of BS, you have trouble not laughing at them?
<Seqis> KM0201, this is for you: http://bit.ly/jyFcy9
<KM0201> lol..
<Seqis> You've helped me and others (like the lldavid fellow) .. you deserve a spread like that...
 * KM0201 doesn't eat stuff like that.
<Seqis> but you have to get the milk
<Seqis> u kidding? those look totally swallowable
<KM0201> lol, i didn't help lldavid all that much... bin_bash helped him more than i did.
<KM0201> Seqis: my one vice, for my sweet tooth, is jolly ranchers
<KM0201> i freaking love those things
<Seqis> ok bin_bash then this is for you .. http://bit.ly/kkdGd7
<Seqis> I took the bite out of that heart-cookie
<bin_bash> Awwww
<bin_bash> <3
<Seqis> isn't that the gummy candy
<bin_bash> yus
<KM0201> jolly ranchers are hard candy
<KM0201> they're look, little squares of awesome sauce
<KM0201> *like
<Seqis> you can pull a tooth out
<Seqis> trynig to get that off your teeth
<KM0201> yeah, but.. it'd be worth it
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> yeah, you have to brush when you eat them
<Seqis> eww
<Seqis> like brushing your teeth after drinking orange juice
 * KM0201 hates orange juice
<Seqis> i haven't have OJ in years actually
<KM0201> just not my fav
<KM0201> i do like it on occasion
<KM0201> i really prefer lemon juice
<Soupermanito> Seqis, you mean like drinking orange juice after brushing your teeth
<Seqis> either way.. it's wrong
<Soupermanito> indeed
<KM0201> nighters folks, i'm tired
<xubuntu032> francais ici?
<knome> !fr | xubuntu032
<ubottu> xubuntu032: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sysi> !fr
<TheSheep> !fr
<knome> ha!
<Sysi> i was first!
<knome> not
<knome> :P
<Sysi> on my end i was :P
<xubuntu032> no french people here?
<knome> xubuntu032, this is an english channel, even if there was french people
<starkid> j'habite en france mais mais je ne parle bien la langue
<Sysi> no this is english only, #ubuntu-fr should know about xubuntu too
<xubuntu032> i need help
<knome> starkid, you too, english only
<knome> xubuntu032, you can ask here in english or in #ubuntu-fr in french
<xubuntu032>  l
<xubuntu032> i need help
<knome> xubuntu032, just ask your question
<starkid> I need help with my numpad...Shift+Numlock is supposed to toggle back and forth between typing numbers and moving the pointer, but it doesn't work at all.
<starkid> pressing Shift+Numlock has the same effect as pressing Numlock alone
<guerilla> hello, im just trying out xubuntu 11.04. Is there a way to change the netowrk proxy to automatically detect?
<guerilla> i cant find any settings to do with proxies at all
<ochosi> starkid: i thought just pushing numlock toggles "numlock" already? never heard of shift+numlock tbh
<starkid> ochosi, it came up several times when I googled the issue
<starkid> numlock does toggle numlock, shift+numlock supposedly allows one to move the browsing caret with the numpad
<ochosi> i see, guess then i can't help (my notebook doesn't have a numblock)
<starkid> thanks anyways
<skumara> I'm new. I want to know wheather we can install and run gnome and kde software like amorok and rhytmbox in xubuntu?
<ochosi> skumara: yes, you can
<skumara> thank you
<beefalo> hello guys, is this the place where i can get support for xubuntu ?
<Sysi> yes
<guerilla> can xubuntu be configured to work with a proxy script. My uni uses a script for the netowrk.
<ochosi> guerilla: sry, never used proxy, but i assume you can set it (at least app-specific) in firefox
<ochosi> maybe there's also a global setting in the network manager
<nicofs> Has someone any experience in getting bluray to work? I'm currently stuck with DumpHD which doesn't work... I just want to watch the br i just purchased...
<guerilla> i cant locate network manager, any hints
<ochosi> guerilla: network manager is the programme that manages your connections and sits in the system tray (by default the right upper corner)
<guerilla> I have looked through that before and it doesnt seem to have proxy settings in it.
<MK`> nicofs
<MK`> !bluray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Soupermanito> if i go and install another window manager, say lxde, how can i NOT make it the default wm and just be able to run it when i want?
<MK`> at the login screen, you select which desktop to run :)
<Soupermanito> :P okay
<MK`> and if you have a System > Login Screen
<MK`> you can select the default one there
<MK`> but you can always switch between them whenever you want when logged in
<Soupermanito> kk i knew that
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> ok, so i install lxde, or lubuntu-desktop?
<Soupermanito> wait ill ask on #lubuntu , if it exists
<MK`> do lubuntu-desktop --no-instal-recommends
<MK`> it does
<MK`> one sec, typoed that
<MK`> yeah
<MK`> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<Sysi> lxde means just lxde, -desktop also apps they've chosen
<starkid> quit
<gharz> guys, why is it that everytime i turn on the system, it always asks me for the keyring password so it can connect to a wifi? how do i disable or automatically connect to a wifi without the keyring password
<KM0201> gharz: do you have network manager set up to auto connect to wifi?
<gharz> KM0201: i use the default network manager
<KM0201> ok... do you have it set up to auto connect to wifi when you start up?
<gharz> KM0201: yes, i already did. ticked the connect to the network automatically
<gharz> and the user that i'm using is the default user (the user which has been created during the installation)
<Sysi> automatic login?
<KM0201> gharz: well, just to make sure, make sure the "available to all users" is available on that tab.
<KM0201> Sysi: probably.. but i was gonna get tot hat.
<KM0201> i've never been asked for my keyring password (but i disabled it.. so.. go figure)
<gharz> KM0201: ok. let me do it
<gharz> KM0201: i can't find that option now whenever i edit the connection
<gharz> KM0201: i think i have to delete the account and re-create it
<KM0201> gharz: no... go to edit connections, then clcik the wireless tab.. highlight your default network, click edit.. and bottom of the first tab, it says "available to all users"
<KM0201> gharz: you might also want to edit the "wired " connection, and disable "connect automatically" on it (even though it does connect automatically even if unchecked)... reason being.. for some reason for me, the OS would spend a lot of time looking for a wired connection, before finally looking fo rmy default connection, so unchecking that, made that prob go away.
<KM0201> hmm
<gharz> KM0201: yes... it worked!!!!! tanks so much!!!!!
<gharz> thanks!!
<KM0201> no prob.
<KM0201> gharz: another thing....
<KM0201> gharz: you might also want to edit the "wired " connection, and disable "connect automatically" on it (even though it does connect automatically even if unchecked)... reason being.. for some reason for me, the OS would spend a lot of time looking for a wired connection, before finally looking fo rmy default connection, so unchecking that, made that prob go away.
<gharz> KM0201: nice tip!!!
<gharz> thanks
<gharz> i'll definitely do that
<gharz> KM0201: thanks for the tip!!! you're a star!
<gharz> thanks!
<KM0201> np, glad it all worked out
<Sysi> KM0201: cool, i haven't thought of those
<KM0201> Sysi: thought of those...?
<Sysi> solution/workaround/performance tweak
<KM0201> i didn't really think of it as any of the above.
<Sysi> would you also have something for "connection closed" popup that refuses to disappear?
<KM0201> really, when you think about it... if you have the wired tab checked as "connect automatically" it's only trying to do what you are telling it to do... so it looks for a wired connection for about a minute or so, then moves on and connects to the wireless...
<KM0201> Sysi: you could probably disable libnotify on that, but... honestly not sure on that one
<KM0201> using lxde, the notification has an X on it, so i can close it.
<Sysi> if i used notify-osd instead of xfce4-notifyd it propably would work
<KM0201> probably
<KM0201> i'm not rea sure what lxde uses..
<Soupermanito> talking about that, how do i edit the osd notification to be shorter, they last like 30 seconds or something
<KM0201> hmm
<Sysi> settings dialog
<Sysi> i've set them to be like 3 seconds :)
<jf_> hello
<KM0201> o/
<jf_> i have a problem: I'm on Xubuntu 11.04 and youtube movies  are freezing every 5 sec.
<jf_> both chromium and ff
<KM0201> jf_: probably mainly because the linux version of flash, is inferior to the windows version... 64 or 32bit?
<jf_> x64 , if i turn on window manager compositor the problem dissapear
<KM0201> yup.. :)
<KM0201> problems w/ the compositor, is what made me switch to lxde... disabling it fixed some strange behaviors...
<Sysi> taking off hardware acceleration would be worth a shot
<Hezy> hi everyone. I'm having lots of problems with flash. whenever I try to watch a youtube video Firefox gets stuck. I have Flash 10.2 r159 installed on Xubuntu 11.4. anyone else having similar problems?
<Soupermanito> mmm do you have the proper video drivers installed?
<Soupermanito> i had a similar problem and it fixed reinstalling the drivers
<Sysi> Hezy: 32 or 64bit? try first taking off hardware acceleration
<Soupermanito> you know what i dislike, evince opening pdf's out of the screen
<rickvanhelvert> Hello, I wanted to install Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwal but after install the system boots with a blackscreen, will Kubuntu  boot with a screen that i can see?
<knome> rickvanhelvert, this is the Xubuntu channel, but it's most probable that either xubuntu or kubuntu will not work either (same drivers etc)
<rickvanhelvert> Oh i meant Xubuntu hahah, Typ error
<rickvanhelvert> Okay because i switched with two Distobutions today with Linux because i didńt like Linux Mint and now i am on Mandriva but it isnt that good as i expected
<rickvanhelvert> If Xubuntu doesnt work, What Distubution looks alot like Ubuntu and is as good as Ubuntu
<Soupermanito> rickvanhelvert, it shouldnt boot whit a black screen, try to reconfigure the x's
<rickvanhelvert> The xś?
<Soupermanito> XD yes, the X server, it might be using a non compatible video driver for your monitor thats causing the error
<rickvanhelvert> And how should i be able to do that when i see completly nothing
<Sysi> rickvanhelvert: *ubuntu after setting it up, fedora might be worth trying too
<Sysi> rickvanhelvert: try pressing Ctrl Alt F6
<Soupermanito> if you press alt-ctrl-F1  to F6 give you tty's that dont need video drivers :P you can configure x's from there
<Sysi> what graphicd card do you have?
<rickvanhelvert> Intel GMA 4500M
<rickvanhelvert> 1,5gb
<rickvanhelvert> Ubuntu 10.10 is supported btw
<Sysi> well, you still can use it
<rickvanhelvert> not until the end of 2012
<rickvanhelvert> I am going to try to create a bootusb now of Xubuntu and see
<Sysi> next ubuntu will be released after half of a yer, if you can't figure out 11.04
<Sysi> but try
<rickvanhelvert> ok
<rickvanhelvert> Okay well Mandriva sucks because i cant even see the empty disk
<dol> Does someone experienced slow load of thunar (only first time) in Natty?
<Sysi> everyone
<rickvanhelvert> burning Xubuntu now
<rickvanhelvert> So Ctrl alt f1 to f6?
<Sysi> F1 or F6 or anything beetween
<rickvanhelvert> ok
<slow-motion> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdfdSF8MgDE
<slow-motion> ops
<slow-motion> sorry
<mic> ive been trying to install xubuntu to my asus eee, but i cant get it to boot from the usbdrive, all bios settings are right, im doing someting wrong with the usbdrive, can anyone give me any pointers on how to make a bootable usbdrive with xubuntu install
<Sysi> mic: how did you do the stick and how it is failing?
<mic> i used that uniboot or whatever its called, it simply just bots windows instead since it dosent find any bootable medium on the usbdrive
<mic> and ive also tried dd if=xubuntu.iso of=/dev/myusbdrive bs=1m
<mic> still no cigar
<mic> then i tryed to copy the installfiles to the drive and run syslinux -f on it, then it boots from the usbdrive but just freezes
<mic> dosent load anything tho, just a black screen
<mic> anyone?
<Soupermanito> do you happen to have a windows able machine? if you do you can use > http://wintoflash.com/home/en/
<Netrix> I updated to Natty Narwhal and when I try to boot it, it just stays on a black screen. Is this a known issue?
<TheSheep> Netrix: it may be any of several dozens of issues
<TheSheep> Netrix: did you try the recovery mode?
<Netrix> Yes. It stays stuck on that too.
<Netrix> Though it does have text instead of just a black screen.
<TheSheep> what text
<TheSheep> the last lines are probably the most interesting
<Netrix> Stuff related to booting up. I could reboot and write down what the last stuff is.
<TheSheep> that could probably help determine what is going wrong
<Netrix> I will be back in a bit.
<Netrix> TheSheep, I fixed it.
<Netrix> The last text shown in recovery was not really helpful, but I changed from switchable graphics to discrete graphics in the BIOS and it booted up fine.
<Netrix> So it seems like Natty does not like switchable graphics. I didn't have any issues with the previous versions of Xubuntu.
<gilles> quick question. apologies if its a stupid one. where do i set the system wide settings for proxies
<pwrusr2> Hi i just installed xubuntu 11.04 for the first time today and managed to screw up window manager (max min and close are not available is there a way of fixing this without reinstalling??
<pwrusr> is there a WAY TO REPEPAIR A CORRUPT WINDOW MANAGER WITHOUT REINSTALLING
<pwrusr> sry didnt realize caps was on
<pwrusr> anyone?
#xubuntu 2011-05-13
<igna_> Hello everybody!  My CD tray not works well, so I installed partially Xubuntu 11.04. With GRUB installed, how can I start a USB install of Xubuntu. I mean, is it possible to choose a usb start from the menu start?
<KM0201> igna_: did you "install" to a USB, or did you just create a live USB, so you can partition your hard drive?... either way, if your machine is capable of booting USB, you'll have to set that in your BIOS>
<igna_> No, this is a Pentium 3 and in my BIOS I cant choose to boot from USB directly. So I am trying to read the USB . It contains an start up Xubuntu, not just the ISO image
<igna_> Read the USB from the menu of the Grub
<Josesordo> hello all
<Josesordo> I have a weird problem
<zenrox> ask away
<KM0201> igna_: if you can't boot USB, i'm not sure how you expect to boot it if you installed to it?.. or is something not coming through in the translation?
<KM0201> igna_: if you can't boot a USB, your best bet is to burn the ISO to a CD, boot the cd, partition hard drive, install.
<Josesordo> I cant delete a files.. even with "sudo rm --force" .. =(
<Josesordo> is a Pendrive 2GB.. fat16 ..
<KM0201> Josesordo: wel, first, use that sudo rm command sparingly and carefully.... are you sure the path was right to the drive/file?
<Josesordo> yeah.. I used it well.. but this pendrive is cursed.. lol
<Josesordo> I cant format it with gparted.. lol
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i'm gonna go out on a limb, and say you probably don't have permission to do anything to that drive.
<Josesordo> o_O
<KM0201> try this.
<KM0201> (this is very very dirty, just so you know)
<KM0201> plug in drive
<Josesordo> plugged
<Josesordo> in properties.. says I have permission to read and write.. o_O
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> obviously you don't.
<KM0201> are the files "padlocked"?
<KM0201> when you open the drive.
<Josesordo> look --> http://bit.ly/m30LrY
<igna_> KMB201: The hard disk is partitioned. It contains W2000 and Xubuntu partially, or not well  installed. The problem is that, in the middle of the installation, the tray opens randomly and the installation crash.
<KM0201> Josesordo: so there's your problem, ou gotta fix that
<KM0201> igna_: hmm, that is strange
<KM0201> Josesordo: do this (and this is very dirty, just so you know)
<KM0201> plug drive in, let it mount..
<igna_> KMB201: Its a motherboard bug, or fail. It happens in windows too
<KM0201> open a terminal   gksudo thunar
<KM0201> after the "root thunar" opens.
<KM0201> go to /media    and find your thumb drive
<KM0201> right click it, choose properties, then permissions
<KM0201> then change the permissions on the drive,
<KM0201> then click close.
<KM0201> then unplug drive, and plug back in
<Josesordo> oh... lets see
<Josesordo> (gksudo:15091): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks"
<Josesordo> Failed to open "(unreachable)/"
<igna__> KM0201: I am at the permission tab, What I have to change?
<igna__> Group, Access Group, Others?
<KM0201> igna__: that wasn't directed to you... i'm not sure what your prob is
<KM0201> Josesordo: sorry, gksudo always gives gtk warnings, but it should still open thunar
<Josesordo> KM0201, yeah..but still no open.. give that error..
<KM0201> Josesordo: did you try putting a path in there?.. just put gksudo thunar
<KM0201> then use the GUI to navigate (filesystem/media/whatever your usb is)
<igna__> is /media/PENDRIVE
<Josesordo> mm.. I delete it better with thunar?..or only change permission?
<Josesordo> KM0201, delete with thunar or only change permission?
<KM0201> Josesordo: just change the permissions
<KM0201> make sure you you give yourself read/write also.
<KM0201> igna__: i have no idea what your problem is... so if you're following my instructions, do so at your own peril, i made clear i was talking to Josesordo
<Josesordo> WTF
<Josesordo> I changed the permission.. then I tried to delete it permantly ..and when I press refresh..the file still there.. Damn
<igna__> Ok, thanks anyway
<KM0201> Josesordo: you don't need to delete it permanently
<KM0201> Josesordo: change the permissions so that "access: read and write"   "group"  your username.. " and put the last "access" to read and write also... others.. you can leave at none, or change that to whatever grants others access
<Josesordo> KM0201, I tried that..but it still in None or Read only =( .. it change by himself when I try to change it.. lol
<KM0201> Josesordo: hmm, i dunno, you're doing something wrong
<KM0201> that should've handled it
<Josesordo> KM0201, well...I guess I will need to tell to the owner.. "buy a another pendrive" .. haha
<KM0201> Josesordo: really shouldn't be necessary
<KM0201> do you have a windows machine you can boot it under?
<Josesordo> in windows..says its a virus..I cant format the pendrive..
<KM0201> ridiculous... wonder if you could do it from a live cd?
<Josesordo> seems like this pendrive is blocked.. Damn Maxell .. lol
<KM0201> naa, ther's something up.
<Josesordo> ok..lets begin..
<Josesordo> is a fat16 pendrive
<Josesordo> with 1 file and a folder I cant delete.. well, when I try.. seems like was deleted..but when I refresh..they appear again
<Josesordo> I tried with sudo rm --force ..nothing
<Josesordo> I tried to format it with gparted..and nothing
<Josesordo> thunar... nothing..
<KM0201> Josesordo: dunno, i've had tha tproblem lots of times, and gksudo thunar, and setting the permissions, always fixing it
<KM0201> bin_bash: which macbook do you have again?
<bin_bash> MacBook Pro 13" 8,1
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> someone in #ubuntu having probs w/ an 8.2 (that must be evennewer than yours)
<bin_bash> no that's the 15"
<KM0201> oh.
<bin_bash> i dont want to venture there
<bin_bash> tell then to come here or PM me
<KM0201> lol, why not?
<KM0201> oh, here he is.
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> because thjat channel is a clusterfuck
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> well, you can tell him all about how awesome macs are..lol
<bin_bash> ha
<bin_bash> Okay, davel_ What's your problem, broski
<KM0201> i think he's getting that same boot problem you did... where you had to make the USB, and the CD.. could be wrong though.
<davel_> I boot, and get: initramfs: unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem
<bin_bash> Yeah you have to use a CD and USB simultaneously
<KM0201> did AIM just go down for anyone else?
<bin_bash> no
<KM0201> hmm
<davel_> bin_bash: howdy. I hear you know how to get 10.10 to boot on a macbook pro 8,2?
<bin_bash> I just told you
<bin_bash> <bin_bash> Yeah you have to use a CD and USB simultaneou
<KM0201> davel_: she just told you want to do..lol
<davel_> tried that. does the usb have to be empty?
<KM0201> davel_: i think you have to unpack the ISO onto the USB, then burn the ISO to the cd.. at least i recall her using that procedure
<bin_bash> oh my god
<davel_> huh?
<KM0201> davel_: why don't you try ubuntu 11.04 (for starters)...?
<davel_> need 10.10
<KM0201> why?
<bin_bash> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<davel_> meego sdk qemu emulator only works fast on 10.10
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> now i trust you can figure it out from there
<KM0201> creating the USB, is just to big a PITA w/ a mac
<davel_> you are correct (if I wanted 10.4) are you saying 10.4 will boot on a macbookpro8,2?
<KM0201> there is no 10.4
<bin_bash> KM0201: Can you please pass me that glock?
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> No
<bin_bash> You cannot use 10.4
<bin_bash> Because A)
<bin_bash> 10.4 doesn't exist
<bin_bash> and B) 10.04 doesn't run on the new MBPs
<davel_> good thing I don't want 10.4 OR 11.4  If 10.10 doesn't work I'll go elsewhere
<bin_bash> lol where are you going to go?
<KM0201> davel_: 10.4 and 11.4 don't exist, so it is a good thing you don't want them.
<bin_bash> ^
<KM0201> davel_: i would try debian... they are super friendly and helpful in #debian
<bin_bash> AHAHAHAHA
<bin_bash> omg
<bin_bash> You so troll
<davel_> why do you say 10.4 and 11.4 don'e exist? Is it because I didn't type 11.04 and 10.04?
<bin_bash> Now, now, KM0201. It's not nice to troll newbies.
<KM0201> i think honestly, just that macbook(that particular one) is so freaking new, its just tough to get working.
<KM0201> davel_: that would be correct.. there's a difference between .4 and .04
<davel_> you all have been very helpful
<davel_> night.
<KM0201> davel_: if you google, you'll find several threads directing you what to do
<bin_bash> >inb4 he goes to #debian and get confused
<KM0201> i mean.. it's gonna be an uphill battle... hate to tell you.
<KM0201> even as l33t as bin_bash is, she still ahs probs
<bin_bash> LOL
<davel_> so nobody has installed 10.10 on the latest macbook? I coiuldn't find anything on google.
<bin_bash> dude
<bin_bash> DUDE
<KM0201> ..
<bin_bash> It's on like THE FRONT PAGE of the ubuntu forums
<bin_bash> Go to the apple page
<bin_bash> and it's like in the top 5
<davel_> will do. You are so kind to newbies!
<KM0201> davel_: just for the record, i got a ton of hits on it.
<davel_> maybe past the url here?
<davel_> paste
<bin_bash> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<davel_> Thanks!
<KM0201> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+10.10+macbook+pro+8.2&l=1
<bin_bash> ^
<Soupermanito> sometimes i wish there where a lmfgtfy
<lighta> hi guys, how can I add libpcap on java librairie under linux ?
<KM0201> huh?
<KM0201> Soupermanito: what do you mean
<Soupermanito> you know the f for effing
<KM0201> ohhhhh.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> man, you're abrasive.
<bin_bash> Soupermanito: A man after my own heart.
<Soupermanito> or is too late and i have been reading articles about wikipedia versus standard encyclopedias for too long...
<bin_bash> I WISH THERE WAS LMFGTFYYWF
<bin_bash> If you want to know what trhat means, you can PM me
<KM0201> i notice ubuntu+1 is now open on the forum
<Soupermanito> pretty obvious that it means; Let Me Google, Friend, That For You, You Will Flatter
<bin_bash> totallt.
<Soupermanito> :D GODS MONGOLIAN SONGS ARE AWESOME
<Soupermanito> totally ot, i know
<bin_bash> I'm watching The Social Network
<Soupermanito> D: GOOD GODS
<bin_bash> And Mark ZUckerberg is a total douche
<Soupermanito> >ZUCK
<KM0201> the Social network? what is that
<KM0201> oh, he made faceboook
<KM0201> well, he's a gazillionaire now.
<bin_bash> It's the movie about that facebook fgt
<bin_bash> I plan on being a gazillionaire someday
<KM0201> bin_bash: i take it you don't use facebook?..lol ( i don't either)
<Soupermanito> its a movie someone wrote about facebook, but not knowing shit about anything so they made half of the movie up
<bin_bash> I use facebook
<bin_bash> I have at least 2 accounts
<Soupermanito> if you think the movie even resambles half of something similar to the actual story, i have bad news for you
<KM0201> hat i don't understnad
<KM0201> is how he got so freaking rich off facebook?...
<KM0201> he doesn't charge anything to use it.
<KM0201> all it is is mindless drivel posted by people.
<KM0201> i don't use it, but what little i have seen it, it doesn't seem to have lots of ads
<bin_bash> he sells personal information
<KM0201> lol
<Soupermanito> except there is lots of people using it, and people will pay lots of money to put ads there, and most of the time people dont even notice they are moving ads around
<KM0201> Soupermanito: are there ads on facebook? i've never seen them, but honestly, i've probably only been there a total of 5x
<bin_bash> they're partnered with gogole as well
<KM0201> hmm
<Soupermanito> okay people, lets get back on the topic of helping people whit xubuntu and leave the chipchat to #xubuntu-offtopic
<bin_bash> right.
<bin_bash> I'm expecting my system to freeze/crash at any moment
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> I'm getting another computer sometime next week
<Soupermanito> talking about freezes i purged half the stuff lubuntu installed on me XD
<bin_bash> and i'm installing arch
<bin_bash> And if I like it, then I'm installing it on this machine
<KM0201> uh oh
<KM0201> bin_bash: won't be hanging out w/ us anymore
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> :P
<bin_bash> Nah. I'll still hang out with you silly fgts and help with xubuntu
<bin_bash> i'm stll going to use xfce4
<KM0201> oh ok...lol
<bin_bash> Yah I like xfce a lot
<bin_bash> friend of mine uses arch with afce
<inaety> where can i find this wallpaper http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/Xubuntujaunty-GDM.png
<bin_bash> google
<inaety> no lcj
<inaety> luck*
<istok> inaety, it may be in /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<inaety> istok, its not.  the picture must be too old
<istok> :\
<istok> that was the only place i could think of, sorry
<Unit193> inaety: All I can find are the GDM snapshots...
<Seqis> another option would be to try to download whatever xubuntu version was out around the time of that 2009 post.. and install it in a VM to get the wallpaper
<inaety> Unit193, yeah that's what i kept finding
<inaety> Seqis, that seems like a lot of trouble to find an old wallpaper haha
<Seqis> your question implies a lot of work anyway.
<Sysi> i found that, wait a sec i'll upload
<Seqis> ..I'm also willing to bet that the time you've spent on it so far, may make it worth the effort.
<inaety> Seqis, yeah haha
<inaety> surprisingly hard
<inaety> Sysi, really? where?
<Seqis> wormhole, created with chronometric particles
<Sysi> https://launchpad.net/~gnome-colors-packagers/+archive/ppa/+files/xubuntu-gdm-theme_0.28%7Eppa1_all.deb
<inaety> Sysi, wow nice find
<Sysi> open that with archive manager, you should find it after little browsing
<inaety> Sysi, got it
<inaety> is there any way I could make my GDM look like that too?
<inaety> that GDM is the best i've seen
<Sysi> launchpad page for xubuntu artwork, at the bottom link for nonsupported stuff
<Sysi> i don't really know about gdm theming.. i never login manually
<Seqis> inaety, best in terms of your preference for a graphical backdrop?
<Sysi> the one in 11.04 is nice too
<inaety> Seqis, nah http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/Xubuntujaunty-GDM.png the placement of the login area and top row bar
<Seqis> sysi you choose for it to remember your login credentials?
<inaety> looks really nice
<inaety> Sysi, not on 11.04 :( having trouble updating
<Seqis> I'm willing to bet Xubuntu downloads/usage goes up 40% from the Unity thing/gnome 3
<Sysi> i really liked gnome3, it just isn't quite made for dualscreen
<Unit193> X/K/L might all get a pickup
<Seqis> I think less K
<Sysi> i'll maybe go for gnome3 on this netbook
<Seqis> anyone using gnome will be less likely to switch to gnome methinks
<Seqis> err kde
<Sysi> if you like some kind of setup, you can have it with kde
<Unit193> A guy in the LoCo posted pics of Gnome3, it's not bad...
<Sysi> thing that matters if you have enough passion to set it up
<Seqis> I removed the bottom panel in xfce 4.8 and put the application button panel, and workspace switcher at the bottom ala Gnome 2.x ... it looks almost like i: yay.
<Seqis> I tried it .. gnome3 is not something I'll try again for some time...
<Sysi> gnome3 added things that i hated gnome2 for lacking
<Seqis> (my PC != oversized smartphone)
<Sysi> hotkey setup mostly
<inaety> how do i remove a ppa install of 4.8 on 10.10 and install 11.04?
<Unit193> Last I had Gnome was Ubuntu 6.10 :/
<Unit193> inaety: I would say ppa-purge
<inaety> Unit193, im not sure how to find the correct parameters
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<bazhang> also in 10.10
<inaety> bazhang, im not sure how to designate which ppa it is
<bazhang> inaety, you want to version upgrade? all PPA are disabled in that event
<inaety> bazhang, it throws me an error because xfce 4.8 is installed
<inaety> im guessing i need to revert?
<bazhang> inaety, did you install the package?
<inaety> yeah
<inaety> using some ppa repository i found online
<bazhang> no help file? or man page?
<bazhang> no, for ppa-purge
<inaety> ohhh
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<inaety> bazhang, yeah i see it
<inaety> im trying to find which ppa server i used
<inaety> cause it was a long time ago
<Unit193> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<bazhang> inaety, and you tried running sudo ppa-purge ? or check for arguments with it?
<inaety> Unit193, nice found it. it gave me koshi-xfce-4_8-maverick.list
<inaety> so what would the argument be
<inaety> sudo ppa-purge -p koshi-xfce-4_8-maverick.list ?
<Unit193> inaety: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/koshi-xfce-4_8-maverick.list ?
<Unit193> Welcome back, charlie-tca
<inaety> Unit193, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/koshi-xfce-4_8-maverick.list
<inaety> Unit193, still cant get the correct parameter
<inaety> i think ive tried everything
<Unit193> What is the line?
<Sysi> you *could* just remove all xfce-stuff (packages listed on the webpage of ppa) from virtual console and then remove the ppa
<inaety> Unit193, what line?
<inaety> Sysi, im afraid of breaking the system
<inaety> Sysi, can't do that, its my only computer up at college
<bazhang> inaety, thats hardly likely
<Sysi> how could it break on that
<Sysi> upgrading is greater risk
<inaety> i don't know, i've just always had trouble with ubuntu when i have a different version desktop environment
<bazhang> inaety, adding PPA is *way* more risky
<inaety> bazhang, haha
<bazhang> inaety, not kidding.
<inaety> bazhang, trying to be safe now
<bazhang> if thats your only system steer clear of all PPA
<inaety> yeah
<inaety> i just realized that i have the correct ppa-purge command but the packages list had been commented out in sources.list.d
<bazhang> I only use a single one (handbrake) and thats from a very trusted source
<inaety> thus ppa-purge is saying it cant find any packages
<inaety> should i uncomment those? that sounds wrong
<inaety> this is what i get when i try to do the dist upgrade
<inaety> http://pastebin.com/0QQ9TJYd
<inaety> its a log printed out by the instaler
<Sysi> you need to remove either ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop, not entire desktop but other of those metapackages
<inaety> just apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<Sysi> should work
<Sysi> how were you doing the update, do-release-upgrade?
<inaety> just the notification icon :)
<inaety> removed it
<inaety> should i do a command line install
<Sysi> shouldn't matter
<inaety> k im doing GUI
<inaety> why does removing the ubuntu-desktop package not remove the whole ubuntu-desktop?
<inaety> those meta packages always confuse me
<bazhang> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<inaety> ah
<Sysi> because apt-get isn't good enough to remove all dependencies
<Sysi> aptitude sometimes isn't either
<inaety> aptitude has failed for me several times
<inaety> bazhang, why is yigal being such a dick
<Sysi> language please
<Sysi> (yigal?)
<bazhang> lets move on
<inaety> Sysi, removing ubuntu-desktop worked
<inaety> Sysi, over in #ubuntu
<Sysi> ah
<inaety> well off to bed. thanks for the help guys
<exs> hi
<exs> i have an important question. my clipboard doesnt function in xfce4.8. any ideas?
<TheSheep> exs: try using clipboard manager
<TheSheep> exs: and see if it's not getting copied or not getting pasted
<exs> TheSheep: ivh installed the package. need to restart xsystem?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> just run it
<exs> how
<TheSheep> or add it to the panel, depending what you installed
<exs> dont find it
<TheSheep> what did you install?
<rtdp> i just install xface desktop over previously installed ubuntu desktop...
<bazhang> xfce?
<rtdp> I want to configure two monitors, but doesn't allowing me open ATI drivers module for it.
<bazhang> using arandr?
<rtdp> I have ATI graphics card, and trying have dule monitor conf for same
<path_> having an issue trying to do-release-upgrade with the xubuntu-desktop package..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/607012/
<path_> the machine was originally ubuntu-desktop, but i added xubuntu-desktop later.  is this a known issue?
<beefalo> hey guys can u tell me where i can leave feedback&suggestions ?
<path_> i saw http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10736791&postcount=2 but that doesn't seem to be the optimal way to upgrade to me
<path_> FWIW..  it was because i had ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop packages installed.  got a clue from http://ircanswers.com/xubuntu/620500/successfully-upgraded-maverick-xubuntu-desktop-upgrade
<path_> after removing ubuntu-desktop, the upgrade started
<Soupermanito> so im installing libreoffice gtk :D hope it works nicely
<Soupermanito> :P have the engine but not the editors LOL
<xubuntu346> Hi
<KM0201> Soupermanito: i don't see any reason it wouldn't work.. i installed it on xfce and it seemed fine, and i've also got it on lxde.. no probs
<Soupermanito> :D i forgot to install the libreoffice package directly, so i only had the first menu and all the options where grayed out, so i installed it and now it works
<Soupermanito> sadly is not gtk enough
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> "not gtk enough"?
<Soupermanito> i dont know it doesnt look "correct" but that might be just me
<granger_> the menus under the titlebar are not showing since updating to 11.04.
<granger_> Is there a way to get them back?
<Soupermanito> run >xfwm4
<nillerz> Hey
<Soupermanito> :) yes?
<nillerz> My menus on the top of a window are gone
<nillerz> the file/edit/etc menus
<Soupermanito> told you, run >xfwm4
<nillerz> window manager is already running
<nillerz> I can manage windows fine, the window manager is running, it's just not showing the file/edit/settings/whatever menu underneath the title bar
<TheSheep> nillerz: did you install something weird, like a global menu?
<Soupermanito> thats a windows manager problem, did you installed compiz? it takes away windows borders sometimes
<TheSheep> Soupermanito: I think he has the borders, just not the menu
<nillerz> TheSheep, no, not that I know of.
<nillerz> I am not running compiz, I do not believe, let me check
<TheSheep> nillerz: perhaps a screenshot would help
<Soupermanito> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nillerz> http://imgur.com/FsHHi
<nillerz> see? No menu under the title bar
<TheSheep> nillerz: did you try a different gtk theme?
<Soupermanito> nillerz, while on xchat press F9
<nillerz> I only have the default ones but yeah, I tried a few of them. Should I try them all?
<nillerz> what does it do?
<Soupermanito> takes the menu bar on and off
<nillerz> not for me it doesn't, it makes a horizontal black line, 1px by 1440 px, across the screen where the menu bar should be
<nillerz> went through all GTK themes and none makea  menu bar appear
<TheSheep> nillerz: do you have a .gtkrc-2.0 in your ~?
<Soupermanito> i see. :( i have no idea, if it where me i would try to create a new user and see if it helps
<nillerz> according to #xfce it's an Ubuntu thing
<nillerz> because apparently Ubuntu knows how I like my GUI better than I do
<nillerz> and they put that in the panel, like a dock
<nillerz> stupid
<TheSheep> that's the global menu, but you said you didn't install it
<TheSheep> and it's not installed by default
<Soupermanito> also your screenshot doesnt show said feature
<TheSheep> Soupermanito: because it's a gnome panel applet, not xfce
<Soupermanito> yep
<Soupermanito> that was my point
<TheSheep> Soupermanito: it's not added automatically, you have to add it yourself
<TheSheep> Soupermanito: so if he got it installed somehow by accident, it wouldn't be there
<Soupermanito> ... why are you arguing whit me? i said you are right
<TheSheep> Soupermanito: I'm thinking aloud
<Soupermanito> oh :D
<TheSheep> nillerz: is that an xubuntu-only install, or do you also have ubuntu installed?
<Soupermanito> i have a problem whit ispell, its not using utf 8 to display special characters, it shows broken symbols instead of proper symbols, i had to unistall it :(
<nillerz> I think it's a xubuntu install
<Soupermanito> nillerz, rename your .gtkrc-2.0 folder to another thing and restart xfce
<Soupermanito> :P i meant file
<nillerz> where?
<Soupermanito> on /home/you/.gtkrc-2.0
<Soupermanito> its a hidden file
<Soupermanito> thus the .
<nillerz> its not there
<nillerz> I know its a hidden file, its still not there
<mister_my> I've been having a problem with xubuntu where like, the screen locks randomly, and I am not able to alt tab or close any windows or change focus from wherever the focus was at the time
<TheSheep> mister_my: locks -- in the sense that it asks you for password to unlock it?
<mister_my> TheSheep, no, I mean more like freezes
<TheSheep> mister_my: but the application on which you have focus works?
<mister_my> well for example, the last time this happened I was using xchat, and the spot where I am typing had focus (blinking cursor)
<TheSheep> mister_my: can you switch to text mode with alt+ctrl+f1 and back with alt+ctrl+f7/8 ?
<mister_my> well it isn't happening right now - what will that do?
<TheSheep> (I mean when that happens)
<TheSheep> it will go to the text mode console, and then back to XWindows
<mister_my> I will try that next time
<mister_my> I don't know if I am hitting some kind of stray key press or what
<TheSheep> also, in the text console you can then check some things
<TheSheep> for example, typing 'top' will show you a list of processes, sorted by their cpu use
<TheSheep> you migth also check 'dmesg' which displays kernel messages, and look into the file '.xsessionerrors'
<TheSheep> in your home directory
<mister_my> TheSheep, thanks
<TheSheep> you can also check /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<xubuntu709> ciao
<Soupermanito> ciao
<Soupermanito> wait you using ciao for hello or ciao for goodby
<xubuntu709> ciao for hello
<xubuntu709> i had installed xubuntu
<Soupermanito> :D Welcome
<Soupermanito> how you liking it?
<Unit193> That well, eh?
<Soupermanito> question, HOW DO I DISABLE DRAG AND DROPING ON TOTEM?! thats really annoying
#xubuntu 2011-05-14
<skx> Hey, I have xubuntu 10.10 and a problem with locale, it's by default set to "en", whatever that is, and so messes up a lot of apps
<skx> I would prefer some sort of utf
<skx> maybe en_US
<skx> how do I globally set that?
<skx> the language support doesn't let me choose any flavour of English
<skx> there's just English
<skx> which, I assume, is this "en"
<skx> "English" is in black and flavours like "English (United States)" are in light grey and not clickable
<skumara> Iḿ installing something in ubuntu software centre. How do I know what is going on in background?
<KM0201> skumara: i think there's a "see details" thing you can click iirc
<skumara> if install something from software centre there is no see detail thing.
<uofm49426> any one mess around with frets on fire
<uofm49426> is it a limux thing that wont let me hold more then 2 frets or program problem
<exs> hi, i have a problem. if i open mousepad and close it after it takes more time to close a program then normal. what could be the solution for it?
<arguan> Hi
<arguan> In the indicator applet is a mail symbol, how can I get rid of that? Thank you for your help
<Sysi> remove indicator messages, log out and back in
<arguan> Thank you!
<arguan> Sysi, thank you, it worked like a charm!
<debd> I just downloaded some docs/packages from the "documentation" catagory in synaptic..now where should I find them?
<TheSheep> debd: /usr/share/docs usually
<Viper550> does xubuntu's boot menu seriously still use the old logo?
<knome> that's possible
<memee> hello all
<memee> i have a computer cpu 1,4GB with 256 Mb ram, ubuntu is extremely slow, xubuntu should be easy on it ?
<Sysi> memee: 256 isn too much, xubuntu will run better but i'd maybe recommend lubuntu
<Sysi> you can try installing both, xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop
<memee> Sysi thank for the advise , i plan tomorrow to buy 256M used ram to add on it, it should help i guess
<memee> used markets here are really Ali baba caverns for pc parts
<mint> Hi...I am looking for an OS without plymouth
<Guest83181> Does Xubuntu have a splash screen?
<Guest83181> hi?
<Guest83181> is anyone here?
<Josesordo> hello all.. yes have a splash screen that I dont know how to customize it yet =(
<Guest83181> Is it plymouth or something else?
<Guest83181> I need to find a OS that can use ATI
<Guest83181> What's disappointing about Zorin, people say it's easy to use
<Soupermanito> Guest83181, it is plymouth
<Guest83181> Crap
<Guest83181> What about dream linux?
<Guest83181> Also plymouth?
<Soupermanito> what is dream linux?
<Guest83181> It's based on Debian lenny
<Guest83181> It has a mac look
<Soupermanito> no idea
<Guest83181> uses 256 megabytes of ram
<Guest83181> can be run from usb
<Guest83181> Development on it is slow though
<Soupermanito> i dont know
<Guest83181> Nimble X?
<Soupermanito> if you want a small linux lubuntu is an option
<Guest83181> Actually I want a OS I can install on hard disk
<Guest83181> That doesn't use Plymouth
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> why?
<Guest83181> Because I am using Linux Mint 8 from live cd
<Guest83181> right now because Linux Mint 10 uses plymouth
<Guest83181> That's why I can't boot anymore
<Soupermanito> thats weird
<Guest83181> I had to manually shut down too many times because of boot problems
<Soupermanito> why wont it boot?
<Guest83181> And caused some sort of corruption in Grub
<Guest83181> All from trying to get my ATI to boot
<Guest83181> Yet here I am using my ATI in Mint Helena which ironically is considered obsolete
<Soupermanito> lol ati
<Soupermanito> but really it should boot anyway
<Soupermanito> cant you run into safe mode?
<Soupermanito> init 2?
<Guest83181> No it goes into grey screen
<Guest83181> Especially if I push f2 to go into the bios and switch back to agp
<Guest83181> It will ignore my commands and start loading mint 10 and freeze in what can only be the coolest black and white matrix graphic
<Soupermanito> but that sounds like a grub problem, not a plymouth
<Guest83181> I said that I corrupted grub from pushing the off button too many times
<Guest83181> So I have to reinstall
<Guest83181> But it wouldn't have happened if plymouth wasn't installed
<Guest83181> Does Xubuntu have Plymouth?
<Soupermanito> yes, at least on 10.04
<Soupermanito> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451592
<Soupermanito> read this
<Sysi> every modern ditro has it
<Sysi> exept arch maybe
<Guest83181> Ahhh! It's a Monopoly!
<Soupermanito> oligopoly at least
<Guest83181> Why? I think that Linux mint 8 has a better splash screen then 10
<Sysi> i wouldn't base my OS choise on bootscreen i have to watch for seconds
<Soupermanito> he says it wont boot if it uses plymouth
<Guest83181> Well...I might get something that isn't as modern then
<Guest83181> Well...for the most part grub is corrupted right now
<Soupermanito> there, see, thats what i was saying to you
<Guest83181> Installing a new os might help
<Soupermanito> it sounded like a grub problem more than a plymouth
<Soupermanito> install xubuntu!
<Guest83181> But ATI wouldn't boot before I had the grub problem
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> yeah, but ati sucks
<Guest83181> That's why I kept holding the blue button
<Guest83181> which corrupted the grub
<Guest83181> I might go with Dream linux, it's out of date but it sounds awesome
<drc> Guest83181: Have you tried LMDE?
<Sysi> i use what ever works and customise it to be nice
<Guest83181> You mean Mint Debian?
<drc> Yes
<Guest83181> I am not advanced enough to use it
<Sysi> i still don't have much respect for mint
<Guest83181> Though I did manage to set up my own Openbox desktop before I corrupted grub
<Guest83181> Shame really
<Sysi> boot from livecd on copy your settings
<Guest83181> ???
<Guest83181> What's that mean?
<Sysi> you can boot to linux from livecd, then just copy config files somewhere
<Guest83181> I'm using Mint 8
<Guest83181> No other mint will work since I'm stuck using PCI
<Sysi> pci what?
<Guest83181> PCI as default
<Soupermanito> \o/ yay! new doctor who torrent!
<Sysi> Soupermanito: keep it legal please, CoC
<Sysi> Guest83181: i still don't get that
<Guest83181> My BIOS is set to PCI and I can't change it
<Sysi> ..okay
<Guest83181> Which means I'm using my ATI
<Soupermanito> oh, sorry
<Guest83181> Which causes black screens in mint 9 and 10
<Sysi> Guest83181: that just means it needs some configuring :)
<Guest83181> And even if I go into the BIOS right now, Instead of switching to AGP, it'll cause a grey screen
<Sysi> mint people should help, i'd think xforcevesa or something as boot option should work
<Guest83181> You mean from the live cd?
<Sysi> get xubuntu and then i can even try to help if google doesn't know
<Guest83181> Anyway, I was going to download an ISO to this junk MP3 drive and try and use unetbootin to create a live USB
<Guest83181> Since I don't have anymore cds
<Guest83181> However downloading will be a problem since I'm in a live cd
<Soupermanito> why?
<Guest83181> I want to get Dream Linux because it's a modern OS that hasn't been updated since -09
<Soupermanito> mount a hard drive
<Soupermanito> get xubuntu 10.04
<Soupermanito> :/
<Guest83181> I want to try to get one that doesn't have a splash screen.
<Guest83181> I'd use Puppy Linux but you can't install it
<Soupermanito> ... yes, yes you can
<Guest83181> Not without partitioning first and I don't know how to edit grub2
<Soupermanito> all my library terminals use puppy
<Guest83181> What's CrunchBang?
<Guest83181> Your a librarian?
<Soupermanito> indeed :D
<Soupermanito> well a student of library science that happens to work on a library
<Guest83181> Linux Library! Awesome
<Guest83181> Anyway I'm looking at distro lists
<Guest83181> I came across Crunchbang linux
<Soupermanito> :D its easier to leave unatended because people cant get them flooded whit viruses or install stuff on them
<Guest83181> True!
<Soupermanito> crunchbag i see, its interesting, well if i need a small linux i use slitaz or puppy
<Guest83181> I always got angry that computers at the library would be broken the next time I came in
<Soupermanito> that happens
<Guest83181> On the list of distros Nimble X and Crunchbang are rated higher then Puppy :(
<drc> Guest83181: Who's list?
<Guest83181> Linux.com
<drc> AS long as it's not Distrowatch's :)
<Guest83181> Can I install Unetbootin from the live cd? Or does it come preinstalled?
<Soupermanito> try it
<Soupermanito> if its not installed apt-get it
<Guest83181> How?
<Guest83181> It can't find Unetbootin
<pwrusr> Is there something I need to do to get rythmbox gmusicplaer to remember the settings i give it??
<Soupermanito> i dont know if you need sudo from the livecd but if no then just apt-get install unetbootin
<Guest83181> I tried
<Guest83181> I It says that  install is an invalid operation
<Guest83181> It installed
<Guest83181> Now I need an OS
<Guest83181> Pclinux Os has a KDE Minime
<Guest83181> Or is that bad?
<pwrusr> why does no one answer me when i post a question here ??
<Guest83181> I know, I've been frustrated before
<Guest83181> patience is a virtue
<pwrusr> if patience is a vitue i should have angel status by  now
<pwrusr> virtue
<Guest83181> Hah!
<Guest83181> We all should
<drc> pwrusr: Maybe because you claim to be a Power User and we think that we'd embarass ourselves in front of  you?
<Guest83181> Can someone name a good OS Distro?
<pwrusr> oh lol sry i will change that
<pwrusr> have been using that tag 4 years never thought of it like that
<drc> pwrusr: That <was> a joke ;)
<ludite> hows this lol
<Soupermanito> pwrusr, whats your problem?
<ludite> sry souper just having a little fun
<drc> ludite: Didn't know you were <that> old....
<Guest83181> Would anyone recommend Arch Linux?
<ludite> im haveing trouble getting rhythmbox and gmusicplayer to remember the settings i give them
<Guest83181> Does it use Plymouth?
<ludite> whem i close and restart them the music libraries are empty
<drc> Guest83181: Arch?  Not for you...it requires a great deal of linux knowledge to install and configure it.
<Guest83181> Oh
<Guest83181> I'm trying to download Dream Linux
<Soupermanito> can you run rhythmbox from a console and see some errors while adding settings to it?
<Soupermanito> thats usually the fastest way to determinate why some things happen
<Sysi> ludite: killall gcofd-2
<Sysi> with those apps closed
<Guest83181> I need an OS that has long term support and has good hardware compatibility without all the glitz and glam
<Sysi> try debian
<Guest83181> Wait, I remember that Debian doesn't have Plymouth and Plymouth can be uninstalled
<Sysi> ludite: sorry typo, gconfd-2
<drc> ludite: I know rhythmbox stores it data in ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml.  Delete that file, open rhythmbox, add a coupple of files, close rhythmbox, and open that file in an editor...see what it says.
<Guest83181> Dream Linux is a fork of Debian though
<Guest83181> Hmmm
<Sysi> drc: i've had that problem couple of times, and killing gconfd-2 always helped, not sure about gmusicbrowser though
<drc> Sysi: I'm thinking that you may be right...especially if <both> apps do it
<Sysi> so.. would i like to try kde-netbook or gnome3 on that netbook
 * drc looks for his garlic at the mention of KDE...he <knows> its well done, but doesn't like it anyway :)
 * Soupermanito seconds drc statement
<Sysi> i have regular plasma on this desktop, i tried netbook but it failed with dualscreen
<TheSheep> so, since I updated to Natty the 'Create Document' menu seems to take forever to display, using up lots of cpu in the process, is that a known bug?
<Roasted> how can I enable dual-touch-tap to right click? My trackpad has no buttons on it so I have to tap with 2 fingers to initiate the right click.
<TheSheep> !info gsynaptics | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: gsynaptics (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-4 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<TheSheep> Roasted: use that
<Roasted> TheSheep, wheres it install to?
<TheSheep> Roasted: it will appear in the settings menu
<TheSheep> roasted_: if it doesn't, you can run it from terminal
<roasted_> just gsynaptics?
<TheSheep> yes
<roasted_> command not found...
<TheSheep> did you install it?
<roasted_> already newest version
<roasted_> yes
<roasted_> I installed it in software ctr
<TheSheep> gpointing-device-settings
<TheSheep> sorry
<roasted_> in terminal, or install?
<TheSheep> in terminal
<roasted_> I see
<roasted_> got it
<roasted_> not sure what setting I need tho
<TheSheep> the tapping tab
<roasted_> yeah
<roasted_> but
<roasted_> I don't see anything here that pertains to what I want
<roasted_> unless I'm just being absent minded
<TheSheep> btw, double- and triple- finger tap should be enabled by default
<roasted_> well, if it makes a difference I installed ubuntu then xfce
<roasted_> not xubuntu
<roasted_> but it works on ubuntu
<TheSheep> it shouldn't make a difference
<roasted_> I have double tap scrolling
<roasted_> but I dnt have double tap right click
<TheSheep> I think double defaults to middle click
<TheSheep> triple is right
<roasted_> I'm still not sure I'm following
<roasted_> I see nothing here that is what I;m looking for
<TheSheep> tap with 3 fingers
<roasted_> ahh
<roasted_> yeah
<roasted_> 3 right clicks
<roasted_> can I change it
<roasted_> ?
<TheSheep> I changed it somewhere
<TheSheep> but it might have been specific to mac
<TheSheep> can't remember where :(
<roasted_> you're on a mac?
<EgotisticalElf> should i have to do anything special to get Xubuntu 11.04 to install on a P3-650 w/ a TNT2 and 512mb of memory?
<TheSheep> roasted_: not at the moment, it was the other computer
<roasted_> I see
<roasted_> I'm on a CR48 at the moment.
<roasted_> xfce runs pretty snazzy on here
<TheSheep> roasted_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Frequently_used_options
<TheSheep> roasted_: but that requires you to create a xorg.conf file
<CPrompt^> greetings.  Just installed Xubuntu 11.04 and it doesn't seem to have apache2 or PHP in the default repos
<CPrompt^> looking through the internet doesn't really turn up much
<CPrompt^> any ideas?
<roasted_> TheSheep, triple select is fine. I was just curious if it was easily possible :P
<roasted_> thanks for your help bro
<TheSheep> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.17-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<TheSheep> CPrompt^: make sure you have the repositories enabled
<CPrompt^> hmmm...let me look.  I thought I had them all enabled
<CPrompt^> well, the only ones that were not enabled were "Source Code"
<CPrompt^> and "Canonical Partners"
<CPrompt^> TheSheep: do you happen to know which repos I need?
<TheSheep> CPrompt^: it says it right there, 'main'
<CPrompt^> got it
<TheSheep> what was it?
<CPrompt^> it was the "Source
<TheSheep> impossible
<TheSheep> maybe it just didn't have the lists of packages updated
<CPrompt^> that is possible
<CPrompt^> i just installed Xubuntu about 10 minutes ago
#xubuntu 2011-05-15
<roasted_> how can I manually move items in the taskbar?
<roasted_> open windows that is
<TheSheep> no idea, I don't use the taskbar
<TheSheep> perhaps you can't
<roasted_> sigh
<roasted_> what do you use, a dock?
<TheSheep> no, I just have lots of workspaces and a large workspace switcher
<TheSheep> and when I need to find a window by name, I middle-click on the desktop
<roasted_> I see
<roasted_> I'll definitely use a taskbar
<roasted_> we're contemplating ubuntu with xfce
<roasted_> in replacement of windows at work
<roasted_> I wouldn't want to drop the taskbar. they'd crap themselves :P
<TheSheep> if it's for users others than you, perhaps you shouldn't customize it too much
<TheSheep> it adds a lot of work later on
<roasted_> I'm moving the bar to the bottom and making it a bit larger in size
<roasted_> and adding some quick launch icons
<roasted_> that's about it
<roasted_> it's for a school district
<roasted_> I work in IT at one
<TheSheep> we did at at our university, and then the students came and complained that they installed ubuntu at home but it didn't look like the ones in the labs
<TheSheep> it's much better if they can just install it and have it look the same
<roasted_> I'm not worried about that. It's not like I'd be doing any massive changes.
<TheSheep> even if it's different than windows
<TheSheep> btw, have you seen lubuntu?
<roasted_> yes
<roasted_> I don't feel as though it's mature enough to deploy to 1,500 systems :P
<roasted_> that I have to support
<roasted_> Ubuntu was a sure-fire hit, but Unity and GNome Shell are too new to deploy as well
<roasted_> XFCE is rock solid and simple.
<TheSheep> well, I did have some minor hiccups in Natty
<roasted_> where at?
<TheSheep> making chromium the default browser, long delay in the 'create document' menu, renamed items in the apps menu that I had to remove again
<roasted_> I had the same issue with chromium
<roasted_> but it might be fixed
<roasted_> as I just set chromium to be my default on this laptop
<TheSheep> oh, and thunar is ignoring my icon theme and displaying folder icons from the gnome icon theme
<roasted_> and I'm on 11.04 with ubuntu and xfce
<TheSheep> roasted_: I found how to change it
<duende> anybody have problems to play video in 11.04 ??? not are codecs restart X whent play video
<duende> ????
<TheSheep> roasted_: you have to edit /usr/share/defaults.list
<einseeinai> guys, compiz ccsm and awn r gonna work ok in 11.04, right? i'm gonna install now
<TheSheep> !r | einseeinai
<TheSheep> !u | einseeinai
<ubottu> einseeinai: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<TheSheep> duende: works fine, I had to install xubuntu-restricted-extras though
<TheSheep> einseeinai: they will work if your graphics card supports them
<TheSheep> einseeinai: but you won't have much left from xubuntu
<einseeinai> TheSheep, thanks, i mean won't they conflict with xfce native compositing?
<duende> <TheSheep> I too but the problem continue, and tvtime also restart X when I clic it
<TheSheep> einseeinai: as soon as you run compiz, there is no xfce native compositing
<TheSheep> einseeinai: because compiz replaces xfwm
<TheSheep> duende: anything relevant in your ~/.xsessionerrors file?
<duende> <TheSheep> yes there are much things  :-/
<einseeinai> TheSheep, thx a lot -) *gone to install*
<EgotisticalElf> on the install process, does it do anything terribly long and UI blocking during the "Installing system" step?
<EgotisticalElf> mine has been there for some time and i clicked the expand button to show the console output and it froze the UI
<Soupermanito> not really, it depends on your system tho
<EgotisticalElf> it's a p3-650 w/ 512mb memory
<EgotisticalElf> fairly old, but i heard it'd still work fine
<Soupermanito> indeed it should
 * KM0201 says "Lubuntu for the win!"  :0
<xubuntu405> hello, guys, how could i switch off launcher panel?
<drc> Do you mean the suto-hiding panel at the bottom of the screen?
<xubuntu405> yup, exactly
<drc> Right mouse-click on the top panel> Panel> Panel Preferences...Select Panel 2 in the top (panel 1 shows), then click on the "slashed circle"  This DELETES the panel and you cannot get it back, so be sure this is what you want to do.
<xubuntu405> brilliant, thanks a lot :-)
<drc> np
<roasted_> how do I install xfce themes? Some I install work, some don't. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
<roasted_> I just drop them in .themes
<xubuntu405> guys, is there no ubuntu one app in xubuntu?
<drc> xubuntu405: in the software center
<roasted_> how do I install new window managers?
<xubuntu405> drc, thanks again, got one more question - i tried ubuntu 11.04 in live cd mode and there my bluetooth was functioning. here, in xubuntu - it's not. any way to fix it?
<drc> xubuntu405: Not idea...I do not use bluetooth.
<xubuntu405> roasted_ open up synaptic, type name of needed wm, there must be metapackage, which depends on all apps of the wm. it's called kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, etc.
<roasted_> xubuntu405, uh...
<roasted_> I meant like... a theme
<roasted_> the border of the windows with a theme
<xubuntu405> roasted_, ah. well, just search it in software center or xfce-looks
<roasted_> I am
<roasted_> but
<roasted_> half of the ones I install wont work
<xubuntu405> drc, ok. thanks anyway. -)
<drc> roasted_: Things are slow here tonight, you might ask in #xfce also (I have <no> idea on how xfce treats Themes/Appearence and Window Managers except that its way different than GNOME, so I can't help)
<xubuntu405> drc, is it possible to make "home", "trash" not shown on desktop?
<drc> xubuntu405: Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Desktop>Icons
<xubuntu405> O:-) thx.
<EgotisticalElf> finally, restarted the install and it got through it that time. no changes in hardware either
<Raggs> hi Elf
<EgotisticalElf> now i have a console screen, last thing is "Stopping userspace bootsplash [OK]" followed by a blank line with an OK on the far right
<EgotisticalElf> automatic crash report generation failed to start a few lines prior
<xubuntu405> drc, is it ok to install gnome apps like gedit? won't it brake anything?
<drc> xubuntu405: It depends on the dependecies that the app has, but generally it's not a problem.
<xubuntu405> drc, cool! i just wanted to install gedit and nautilus, cause i'm used to them ))
<drc> xubuntu405: In fact, I delete most <xfce> apps (mousepad, parole, gmusicbrowser, etc) and replace them (gedit, rhythmbox, vlc, etc).
<drc> xubuntu405: Nautilus is one that I have heard of problems with
<drc> You might want to to research that one (because it controls the desktop)
<xubuntu405> drc, thanks for warning. i also had a strange feeling that nautilus might be a prob.
<xubuntu405> btw, 11.04's ubuntu one is really awesome
<EgotisticalElf> well, the GUI failed to launch, but ctrl+alt+f1 kicked me to console
<EgotisticalElf> so at least i can run stuff
<f1assistance1> did a clean install of xubuntu 11.05 and Additional Drivers doesn't see my lappy's Broadcom wireless adapter...can someone point me to where I can install this? THX
<KM0201> !broadcom | f1assistance1
<ubottu> f1assistance1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<f1assistance1> actually it's a BCM94318MPG
<EgotisticalElf> i get "error allocating scanout buffer" when starting xfce...
<EgotisticalElf> tnt2 on a p3 650
<Shii> i'm having trouble automounting stuff, can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Shii> oh it works suddenly
<xubuntu405> guys, i'm trying to put my startupconky.sh into startup apps in settings manager, but button "ok" is not pushable. any ideas?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 xubuntu405
<xubuntu405> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> np
<xubuntu405> mm, well, it's not what i was looking for.
<xubuntu405> i mean u just can't add startup script to autostart in xfce.
<bazhang> you dont need to autostart it
<bazhang> just follow that guide to get conky working
<xubuntu405> ok
<xubuntu405> bazhang, thanks again. the problem was i didn't set title. only command.
<bazhang> np
<j0rd_> can anyone here help.? The menu bar on the top of each window is missing (file, edit, etc...) and i have no idea how it happened of how to fix it.
<einseenai> guys, how do i install ttf fonts in xubuntu?
<Aee> I have problem bluetooth in xubuntu
<Aee> it don't work
<TheSheep> what is the error?
<Aee> find new device
<Aee> Searching for devices a longtime
<Aee> In mobile open bluetooth
<TheSheep> Aee: if you type 'dmesg | tail' in terminal, does it show anything relevant?
<Aee> i trying
<Aee> see to http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3847857/bluetooth1.png
<TheSheep> that looks ok
<Aee> but search new device a longtime
<TheSheep> how about 'tail .xsessionerrors'?
<TheSheep> sorry, that's .xsession-errors
<Aee> um
<Aee> howto repair it?
<TheSheep> I don't know what is wrong with it, so I can't tell how to repair.
<Aee> before! nothing bluetooth in xubuntu 11.04
<Aee> I just install bluetooth
<Aee> and try search new device
<EgotisticalElf> the build of the nvidia drivers on this p3 650 is *still* ongoing.. started it about 8 hours ago
<EgotisticalElf> looks like it is building the ENTIRE kernel
<TheSheep> EgotisticalElf: why are you building your own drivers? just install the ones provided from the repositories
<TheSheep> EgotisticalElf: they are already build and tested
<EgotisticalElf> because the repo doesn't contain a driver for a TNT2
<EgotisticalElf> and the drivers from nvidia don't contain a pre-compiled one for xubuntu 11
<EgotisticalElf> 71.86.14 is the one i need
<lolmaus53258> Hi. I've just installed Xubuntu on my laptop. My mouse is bluetooth-ish. How do i make use of it?
<Aee> notsure bluetooth
<Aee> in xubuntu nothing bluetooth setting
<Sterist> what do i need to do in 11.04 software sources to get xubuntu to show?
<anny> Where is the "Connect to server" dialog like in Ubuntu ?
<Sysi> Sterist: what do you mean?
<Sterist> sysi i search in the software center for the xubuntu environment and it's not there like in previous versions
<Sysi> Sterist: it should be, you have clean installation of 11.04?
<Sterist> yes
<Sysi> what if you put 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' to terminal
<Sterist> havent installed any updates yet. i'm getting there
<Sterist> just got done customizing swap
<Sysi> that doesn's install updates
<Sysi> *doesn't
<Sysi> just package lists
<Sterist> sudo apt-get update updates
<Sterist> ..doesnt it? lol
<Sysi> it doesn't install anything
<Sysi> apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade install updates
<Sterist> well that's upGrade, we were talking about upDate lol
<Sterist> i'll give it a shot
<Sterist> it's workin :)
<Sterist> omg almost a month later n the servers are STILL dead slow :(
<einseenai> guys, how do i get layout indicator and key shortcut to switch?
<Doyle> yo. What file is responsible for the white border around active and inactive windows? It puts about a 3px top on windows that screws with dark themes.
<Need4Help> Need help, i'm using ubuntu on a usb stick and i restart and now there's a windows requesting for authentication...(says: automatic logon / other) i have not set anypassword... in fact the only change i made was install xchat, chromiun, vlc and rar that was all... can someone help me out
<genshooter> doyle are you using one of the preset appearance styles?
<Doyle> genshooter: it's there with any theme, but doesn't mess up the look of the defauls
<Doyle> defaults8
<genshooter> doyle: im thinking its in the Settings Editor somewhere, I'm looking for it myself no luck so far
<Doyle> genshooter: I've been poking around /usr/share/themes/Default/xfwm4 but haven't found it there...
<genshooter> doyle: the theme im using that border is dark blue on a focused window, black on a non-focued windows - if were talking about the same border - you check those out?
<TheSheep> Doyle: white border around windows? I can't see such a thing
<TheSheep> Doyle: perhaps a screenshot would help?
<Doyle> TheSheep: sure, just a sec
<Doyle> https://picasaweb.google.com/108943949294985591385/Tmp?authkey=Gv1sRgCNSZsuqS4dbgcA#5606980301532009618
<Doyle> Thats the xfce-dusk theme, but the white top and 1px border around the sides and bottom is visable on any darker theme.
<genshooter> my border is blue when i select that theme, which tells me that the border can be configured somewhere
<Doyle> I've messed with themes individual index.theme files, as well as some xpm settings, but I might have missed something. I' haven't work with themes much in the past. They usually just work.
<TheSheep> Doyle: perhaps you want to change the window manager theme
<Doyle> hmmm, is that a gtk2 thing?
<TheSheep> Doyle: no, looks like it's an xfwm4 thing
<Doyle> xfwm4 themes. gotcha. I'll give it a shot
<Doyle> Ahhhh, Window Manager! For shame... seperating window "styles" from themes.
<genshooter> sometimes you want to keep the same window style that the theme itself uses, but i saw a few window styles with thinner (non-existent) borders
<genshooter> kde1
<Doyle> Platinum is nice and dark
<genshooter> can you find the config files referred to by these different styles?
<genshooter> maybe you can tweak one even further in a config file somewhere
<Doyle> yea, shouldn't be too hard now that I know they're "window styles"
<Rodensky> freenode uses ssl?
<Sysi> freenode offers possibility to connect using ssl
<Rodensky> i'm trying to use another client and i entered chat.freenode.net as server but it won't connect. is the address wrong?
<Rodensky88> yey
<Rodensky88> i got it :)
<sta11> just installed Xubuntu 11.04 ... my favorite OS get even better! I'm in love with it
<MK``> I was going to install it on my old PC but the HDD died D:
<warpi> thanks for a great xubuntu 11.04! everything works great except for my wireless lan :(
<warpi> (which worked great in xubuntu 10.10 :(
<preecher> ive installed xubuntu11.04 from usb without enabling the "install updates & 3rd party software" during initial install--now after install has completed & i do the update all the translation packages "fail"----my question is --is this anything to be concerned with
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Soupermanito> thats weird
<Soupermanito> it shouldn't be happening
<Soupermanito> do your internet works ok? what kind of "fail" you have?
<Sysi> and with what you're updating
<Soupermanito> hey Sysi! :3 sup?
<preecher> internet is fine---within the update window that shows progress of update it shows failure when it normally displays the size of the package
<Sysi> Soupermanito: ice-hockey!
<preecher> ive done this 4 times this week with same result
<Soupermanito> do you updated the repositories before installing?
<preecher> updating thru update manager
<preecher> yes
<Sysi> you could try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal
<preecher> ill try that
<preecher> thnks
<einseenai> in ubuntu, there was an app "about me" where u could assign picture, is there smth like that in xubuntu?
<Soupermanito> einseenai, users-admin
<einseenai> Soupermanito, no, it's impossible to set picture there
<Sysi> you can do it manually some way.. place picture with right name to your home folder and it should work
<Sysi> though i'm not sure with new gdm, google
<einseenai> i'm looking for a particular pic, which could be choosen from that "about me" menu entry program
<jmcantrell> does xubuntu have all that indicator stuff that unity/gnome does?
<Soupermanito> xfce4-taskmanager?
<Soupermanito> or you mean screenlets?
<Wolver1n3> is this the proper xubuntu tech support IRC Channel?
<Wolver1n3> loving the xfce desktop btw
<Wolver1n3> just wish it was more customizable
<Wolver1n3> can anyone help on how to customize the menu
<drc> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<Wolver1n3> thanks
<drc> You won't like it :)
<xubuntu011> Installing Xubuntu right now ;) <3
<einseenai> guys, what is command for xfce terminal?
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal
<Soupermanito> lol
<einseenai> thanks
<quant> hi, I was told that older versions of xubuntu were not "pure" xfce, that they were running xfce on top of "something", does anyone have any idea what is this about?
<pleia2> xubuntu uses a different layout of panels and panel stuff than default xfce
<pleia2> don't know what they mean about xfce running on top of "something" though
<pleia2> xubuntu is also a full OS, which includes a variety of default applications, xfce is just the desktop environment
<drc> You can choose a <xfce session> at login...I know it's different than the Xubuntu session, but how <pure> it is, I don't know.
<pleia2> and you can always change the layout of panels and what you run in your panels to make it look like regular xfce, I do :)
#xubuntu 2012-05-07
<AxD09> might have to check the logs
<GridCube> no dice?
<GeminiDomino> Been doing that
<GeminiDomino> Doesn't seem to be anything in the X.org log to tell me what's going on...
<GeminiDomino> GridCube: Means it didn't work
<GridCube> you already tried gdm?
<GridCube> that was fast
<AxD09> dmesg?
<GridCube> well don't know then
<GeminiDomino> GridCube: Yep, already replaced lightdm
<GeminiDomino> AxD09: A bunch of nouveau spam but nothing that looks like an error
<AxD09> wonder if blacklisting nouveau or install the official drivers would help
<GeminiDomino> AxD09: That's my thought... Damn nouveau has been a ballbuster on a bunch of boxen and distros for me for over a year now. :P
<AxD09> I love linux setups, but the tweaks. My god, the tweaks and fixes.
<GeminiDomino> Normally I'm okay with that
<GeminiDomino> but making something so flaky a default just makes me facepalm. :P
<AxD09> eh, it's the way things are nowadays unless you want something a bit harder to setup.
<GeminiDomino> Harder to setup isn't a problem. Maintain, on the other hand...
<GeminiDomino> if it wasn't for having to maintain three dozen boxen, I'd still be using Slack. :)
<GridCube> i havnet had that many problems actually
<AxD09> Let's hope the wifi card works :)
<AxD09> It's crazy how common the broadcoms are, yet the give people so much trouble
<GeminiDomino> Yeah. Got that working, thank the maker
<GeminiDomino> Okay... used jockey-text to install nvidia, blacklisted nouveau... rebooting now. Here goes nothin'
<GeminiDomino> Damn it
<GeminiDomino> now I get a glimpse of the nvidia splash screen before it goes back to gdm
<GeminiDomino> So it's not lightdm and not nouveau
<GeminiDomino> joy
<AxD09> you dont need a login manager to start xfce, right?
<GridCube> nope
<GeminiDomino> nope
<GeminiDomino> found something interesting in auth.conf tho
<AxD09> well yea, was more of a suggestion
<GeminiDomino> "nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0" ?
<AxD09> hmm
<AxD09> http://skralljt.info/?p=586
<GeminiDomino> Looks like iut might be PAM screwing with me
<GeminiDomino> nope.
<AxD09> the link?
<GeminiDomino> Yeah, changed the perms but no help there
<GeminiDomino> same messages in auth.log
<AxD09> forum link that seems related. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921178&page=2
<AxD09> but you dont even get a login screen?
<GeminiDomino> No, I get the login screen. Once I login, it flashes the Nvidia logo (so it's using the right driver) then goes black and dumps me back to the login
<AxD09> the login screen or a tty login?
<GeminiDomino> GDM login
<AxD09> so infinite gdm login?
<GeminiDomino> yeah
<AxD09> I've had my system repeat the login once or twice before, but then it kicked out of it.
<GeminiDomino> I've tried it up to 5. No change. :P
<AxD09> did you try a new user account?
<GeminiDomino> ...
<GeminiDomino> Of course.
<GeminiDomino> That works. Pardon me a moment. I'm going to go put my head through the wall
<AxD09> well im no expert, just putting out randon ideas
<GeminiDomino> Well yeah. We used up the ideas that made sense some time ago and were into the "blindly flailing" stages. :
<GeminiDomino> :)
<GeminiDomino> Guess I put too much faith in the installer not to screw up something as mind-meltingly complex as creating a user... <_<
<AxD09> googling like crazy but my connection is slooow
<AxD09> one more idea. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9511307
<GeminiDomino> No, you were right
<GeminiDomino> creating a new user worked
<GeminiDomino> so I just blew out the homedir and it's working
<AxD09> ha, no idea. Blind fumbling...
<GeminiDomino> I appreciate the fumbling along with me.
<AxD09> no prob, love helping
<GeminiDomino> Now I get to go do the actual post-install tweaking. Much obliged. Thanks
<AxD09> good luck
<not_found> hi all... I heard this channel is so awesome you would even be able to assist me with some Unity issues I have?
<knome> nope. #ubuntu for unity
<wildmanne39> hi, does anyone know how to fix this error (xfdesktop:1814): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_server_set_root: assertion `DBUSMENU_IS_MENUITEM(root)' failed?  I googled it but it did not show anything that would help
<not_found> knome: :( I guess I was misinformed
<wildmanne39> not_found, lol
<not_found> :p just messing with you all... keep up the awesome work all :)
<jpff> Hi all: Is there a list of known problems with the gcc in 12.04?  I have codethat runs OK on otherLinux releases but is odd on xubuntu
<GeminiDomino> Just a quick check: has the 10.04->12.04 update showed up on the update manager yet?  My VM isn't showing it and I just want to make sure nothing's buggered. :)
<mips1911> I woudl not upgrade to 12.04, rather do a clean install.
<hobgoblin> afaik the upgrade to 12.04 will not show until it's 12.04.1 - read it somewhere yesterday
<hobgoblin> though that 'might' be for servers
<GeminiDomino> hobgoblin: Makes sense.
<GeminiDomino> On the servers, I'm doing clean installs. Figured I'd test it out on a VM I can backup, on the off chance it saves me having to re-tweak the whole damn thing. :)
<hobgoblin> I upgraded 3 machines with no problems - though they were all 11.10 installs
<jpff> so no one knows about compilation problems?
<ochosi> jpff: so far i haven't encountered any, but i haven't compiled much yet in precise
<ochosi> you might wanna wait for someone else or ask on the mailinglist
<ochosi> that might be more efficient
<jpff> Thanks.  Will try the mailing list
<Carpe|Diem> HEllo everyone
<Carpe|Diem> I'm trying to lock down my xubuntu, so that users basicaly only see a few icons on their desktop and thats it
<Carpe|Diem> any suggestions? I tried kiosk mode but I couldn't locate the xfce4 config file
<Carpe|Diem> there should be something like ${sysconfdir}/xdg/xfce4/kiosk/kioskrc
<Carpe|Diem> but its not there
<ochosi> Carpe|Diem: have you had a look at http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/kiosk_mode  yet?
<Carpe|Diem> ochosi: yes thats where i started
<Carpe|Diem> but that config file is not on my xubuntu box
<ochosi> Carpe|Diem: well then if the file doesn't exist simply create it
<Carpe|Diem> its a newly installed 12.04
<ochosi> the instructions of how to do that are on that page
<Carpe|Diem> that will just work?
<ochosi> tbh i don't know because i've never used kiosk mode
<Carpe|Diem> :]
<ochosi> you can also try asking in #xfce btw
<Carpe|Diem> okay
<Carpe|Diem> well i dont even know if kiosk mode will be sufficient for me
<ochosi> just in case you don't get anyone here who has used this before
<Carpe|Diem> i need a completely locked down eviroment
<ochosi> how safe?
<Carpe|Diem> well, its gonna be a public computer that should be used to connect to my citrix farm
<Carpe|Diem> thats all it should do
<Carpe|Diem> i was thinking of just locking down the GUI
<ochosi> well user-rights is one way of locking things down
<Carpe|Diem> yes
<ochosi> then disable all keyboard-shortcuts
<ochosi> and only show the deskop, no panel
<Carpe|Diem> yes thats what im trying to aim at
<Carpe|Diem> you think xfce is able to do that?
<Carpe|Diem> i assume it is...
<ochosi> and configure the desktop with kiosk mode, or just change the settings of that particular user, if it's only going to be one
<ochosi> yes, i'd say sop
<ochosi> -p
<Carpe|Diem> well its only going to be one yes :)
<Carpe|Diem> well ive got trouble finding the config files of xfce4
<Carpe|Diem> i can only find xml files
<ochosi> then you can configure the desktop for that user via xfconf to not do anything
<ochosi> don't edit the xml files by hand, there's the settings-editor for that
<Carpe|Diem> oh
<Carpe|Diem> ok
<Carpe|Diem> was looking for keyboard shortcuts etc
<ochosi> that's all also editable via settings-editor
<Carpe|Diem> okay
<ochosi> if you don't want to use the settings-manager
<ochosi> or xfconf-query (which is the cli to settings-editor/xfconf)
<Carpe|Diem> oh
<Carpe|Diem> so where can i find the settings editor? is that the one I can find in the menu?
<ochosi> in fact xfconf-query would probably be the way to go, because it's hard to lock down a user while being logged in as that user
<Carpe|Diem> yes
<ochosi> yup
<Carpe|Diem> you've got a point there
<ochosi> so you can log in via tty as that user
<ochosi> change all the settings and test via logging into the x-session
<Carpe|Diem> lovely
<Carpe|Diem> i'll use that approach
<ochosi> it could also be that for kiosk mode that you'd have to create a separate session, i'm not 100% sure
<Carpe|Diem> Possibly, i'll have to find out :)
<ochosi> one last hint: stay logged in with your main user in your X-session so you can check the settings you'd wanna change via cli in the settings-editor ;)
<Carpe|Diem> oh yes
<Carpe|Diem> good hint :)
<Carpe|Diem> thanks very much, ochosi
<Carpe|Diem> :)
<ochosi> np
<Pimo> how can i see the grub page at boot to pass some parameters? xubuntu 12.04
<Pimo> what happens if i set GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 to 0?
<Pimo> the boot is faster?
<Carpe|Diem> not sure
<Carpe|Diem> maybe 0 is unlimited
<Carpe|Diem> set it to 1
<Pimo> lol
<Pimo> ok
<Pimo> ty
<Papa-Smurf> Hello
<Papa-Smurf> is there any wall-paper desktop roll application like webilder for xubuntu?
<ochosi> Papa-Smurf: what is a desktop-roll application? auto-changing desktop backgrounds?
<Papa-Smurf> ochosi, yes that is :)
<ochosi> Papa-Smurf: depending on how willing you are to experiment, in xfce4.10 this feature is included already
<ochosi> Papa-Smurf: so if you install that via the dev-ppa (will be updated in a few days with xfce4.10) it should work, i haven't tested it though
<Papa-Smurf> i'm still in Xfce4.8
<Papa-Smurf> Xubuntu 12.04
<ochosi> you can also write a quick script
<ochosi> it's not very hard, you can change the wallpaper via xfconf
<ochosi> then throw that in a cronjob and you're done
<Papa-Smurf> yes sure :)
<Papa-Smurf> but i would like to download some nice pictures from flirck
<ochosi> you mean automagically?
<Papa-Smurf> webilder does that nicely
<Papa-Smurf> yes
<ochosi> ah ok
<ochosi> i thought it was just about cycling images you already have
<ochosi> in that case i don't know :)
<ochosi> maybe you can adjust webilder
<Papa-Smurf> Webilder works nicely in Gnome
<Papa-Smurf> but i haven't tested in Xfce
<Papa-Smurf> thanks ochosi for your help
<Papa-Smurf> :)
<aguitel> is anyone upgrade to 4.10 with https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa   ?
 * ochosi 
<miarf_> what's the optimal way to change dns servers? editing /etc/resolv.conf says that "don't edit by hand, changes will be overwritten"
<aguitel> is anyone upgrade to 4.10 with https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa   ?
<Pimo> i'm also interested at the question of aguitel
<astraljava> You might get much more interesting answers other than [yes|no] if you had a more specific question, though.
<aguitel> i want to know if this upgrade works
<xubuntu433> hello. is there anyone here who could guide me to making hibernate work on 12.04? I already tried this and failed: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<holstein> xubuntu433: personally, i dont feel hibernate is worth the hassle
<holstein> xubuntu433: takes about as much time, if not more to just shutdown and restart
<Infy_> I'm in a dilema
<miarf_> hmh, laptop volume control keys still don't work
<aguitel> xubuntu433, it say:Unfortunately, hibernate doesn't work in many cases with Ubuntu, which can cause you to lose data if you expect your documents and applications to re-open when you switch your computer back on. Therefore, hibernate is disabled by default in Ubuntu 12.04.
<Infy_> How much SWAP space should I allocate if I've got 15 gigs of HDD space, and 6GB RAM. I'm thinking under 1 GB?
<baizon> Infy_: i got 4GB RAM and 1GB Swap and i've never seen even 1MB swap used :)
<xubuntu433> I know about the hibernate "feature" being disabled but coming from 10.04 where hibernate works fine, I'm surprised that now it's no longer working.
<aguitel> i think it depend of app open
<Infy_> baizon: Same. That's why I'm pondering ATM about it :\
<baizon> but dont know how much your using your pc
<Infy_> I highly doubt I'll ever hit more than 6 GB ram usage TBH
<baizon> so 500MB Swap :)
<Infy_> Was thinking bout that, thanks
<xubuntu433> hibernate may not be worth the hassle for some, but there are some who appreciates its convenience.
<baizon> np
<koegs> Infy_: you could also use swap in a file if you do not want to waste space and be more flexibel
<Infy_> mhmm, I'll think about it, thanks. Fetching 12.04 atm, going to install later on today.
<baizon> hmm, does xubuntu work without swap?
<baizon> or any other distro
<koegs> yepp
<holstein> xubuntu433: i dont think its more convenient is my argument
<baizon> good to know :)
<holstein> xubuntu433: could be kernel related.. could be that you are getting used to XFCE
 * Infy_ afk
<baizon> xubuntu433: http://xflinux.blogspot.de/2011/01/enable-hibernate-and-suspend-in-xubuntu.html
<baizon> that should help
<holstein> xubuntu433: is this the same machine that 10.04 worked on?
 * holstein has used ubuntu without swap
<xubuntu433> holstein: yes, same machine.
<baizon> holstein: is there a but?
<holstein> nah... it worked fine.. i would assume if you "run out" of ram, it would be bad
<holstein> xubuntu433: i would confirm that no bios settings, or hardware setting have been changed that would prevent hibernation
<koegs> baizon: i am not sure but hibernate could be a problem without swap
<baizon> koegs: i dont use hibernate :)
<baizon> was just helping xubuntu433
<holstein> that would be a hardware change that would prevent hibernation xubuntu433
<koegs> baizon: my answer was related to your question ;-)
<baizon> ok :D
<xubuntu433> holstein: none. this is a fresh install of xubuntu, all i retained is my home partition.
<holstein> but, if you sit down and time it, i really see no need for it... in my personal tests on several machines, hibernate takes longer than just restarting
<miarf_> man, resizing windows by the bottom corners is nearly impossible
<xubuntu433> for me, the best thing about hibernating is being able to resume to where you were the last time you're using the computer. Yes, it's a bit slower compared to a fresh re-start, but you don't have to re-arrange your desktop, apps, etcetera back.
<koegs> aguitel: it seems like the xfce 4.10 ppa is not "complete"
<aguitel> koegs, yeah
<baizon> xubuntu433: xfce got an save session option. Im using that
<xubuntu433> baizon, that's interesting. let me check that out.
<jesus> buenas
<Guest93527> buenas tardes,hay alguien por ahi para resolverme una dudilla?
<miarf_> the broken volume control (with fn vol buttons) has be really pulling my hair out
<aquix> broken?
<miarf_> to begin with, the laptop volume controls move the xfce4 volume indicator
<miarf_> but it doesn't affect actual volume
<miarf_> in the settings editor, under xfce4-mixer, there's a property called active-card, and deleting it momentarily fixes the problem
<miarf_> until i press the mute button a couple of times, after which the keys die again
<miarf_> this happened with xubuntu 11.10 as well, on at the three different laptops
<miarf_> not sure if it's a pulse/alsa mixup somewhere, or audio device (hdmi/analog)
<miarf_> most fixes i've found do work - momentarily
<miarf_> then again, adjusting the volume with the mouse is good enough, i suppose
<aquix> ah, ok, because my buttons work but I get no indications on the actions. but I use cairo-dock to adjust my volume
<aquix> in xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu365> salut
<miarf_> yeah, should probably install something else myself
<miarf_> just annoying how poorly such a basic feature works out of the box
<aquix> but are the other (FN) buttons working?  I had problems with brightness.
<miarf_> they work properly, as fas as I can tell
<aquix> it's hardware, built for windows
<miarf_> the volume control buttons do work also, in that xubuntu registers them properly
<miarf_> since they always affect the volume indicator popup
<miarf_> but how xubuntu interprets them beyond that is pretty chaotic
<aquix> hmmm
<aquix> your not alone    https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=xubuntu+fn+volume+buttons#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=xubuntu+solved+fn+volume+buttons&oq=xubuntu+solved+fn+volume+buttons&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=serp.3...12537.13683.0.13891.7.7.0.0.0.2.242.1115.0j6j1.7.0...0.0.tTt_cCzrDZs&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=b1c1f3c9dcac8c8b&biw=1366&bih=690
<miarf_> yea
<aquix> I can't get fn keys to work with brightness but use  commands for it in the terminal set to aliases
<aquix> same  with disabling caps lock, but I am not sure how to, tie a command to a fn key.   I use ins to start the screensaver.
<miarf_> i wonder how complicated it is to make the volume keys control the global volume
<miarf_> like, universally
<miarf_> if the actual mixer supposedly work on ~every machine if you move the slider with the mose
<miarf_> *works
<aquix> isn't that    XF86Audio  that are used with hotkeys?
<aquix> well. good luck. I'm of to make dinner
<aboudreault> hi. How can I disable the touchpad in xfce? There is no xorg.conf
<AxD09> Did you check the mouse and touchpad section in settings?
<webspider_> hi all
<aboudreault> AxD09, there is no DIsable/Enable Touchpad in the settings
<AxD09> I have a device dropbox and right below that is checkbox that says "Enable this device"
<aboudreault> AxD09, what version?
<AxD09> Xubuntu 12.04
<AxD09> I remember I used to blacklist the synaptic driver in the past
<aboudreault> I am in xubuntu 11.10
<aboudreault> ok
<sixpack> hi all
<sixpack> I have a really basic question
<sixpack> When using Thunar it will not show certain dir's
<AxD09> hidden directories?
<holstein> with dots? like .config ?
<sixpack> browse to my home folder then to my username, the folder list is missing folders that have a "." in the name
<Unit193> Ctrl+H to show them.
<sixpack> lol ya
<Unit193> Those are hidden folders.
<sixpack> thanks alot! was driving me crazy
<sixpack> had to use the go option and manually enter the folder name
<sixpack> thanks for your help, have a great day
<Unit193> ls -a does it too.
<rolesp> hello all
<rolesp> when I do sudo apt-get install amsn I get this: The amsn package is not available, but some other package references
<rolesp> to it. This may mean that the package is missing, outdated or just
<rolesp> available from another source
<rolesp> E: Package "amsn" has no installation candidate
<holstein> rolesp: i think its been removed.. if for some reason you cant find a replacement, i would go here http://www.amsn-project.net/ or find a .deb somewhere
<rolesp> holstein, Thanks, but same thing that the Sourcecode page, only option is to build from the source package
<holstein> rolesp: and just for the record, that *is* an option
<holstein> rolesp: when i go here http://www.amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php i see "ubuntu" as an option
<rolesp> and i only found a deb package for lucid in the internet
<holstein> rolesp: i see them for oneiric... if you are comfortable installing a .deb and removing if there are any issues, i say it wont hurt
<holstein> if it were me, id probably just move on to a more supported and capable client
<holstein> http://packages.debian.org/lenny/all/amsn-data/download for example
<holstein> BUT, i would at least glance at the build instructions
<rolesp> holstein, I am using pidgin that is instaled by defect, and i think is good, but even whit the complements installed lacks some options
<rolesp> and the config interfase is confuse
<holstein> "installed by default"
<holstein> and thats literally one option, others include trying that or another .deb, or a package from oneiric, or the windows verions in wine ...let us konw whot you decide and if we can help any more :)
<holstein> also just building as it is suggested on the site
<holstein> rolesp: heres a PPA https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa
<rolesp> thanks holstein, gona try that deb package
<rolesp> thanks again, going to add that PPA
<hfpm> Greetings everyone
<hfpm> i have xubuntu 12 installed
<hfpm> and untill the moment i have not been able to install oracle java 6
<hfpm> usually this used to be something like this
<hfpm> sudo wget http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/6u31-b04/jdk-6u31-linux-x64.bin
<hfpm> sudo chmod +x jdk-6u31-linux-i586.bin
<hfpm> sudo ./jdk-6u31-linux-i586.bin
<hfpm> but i'm always getting the following errors
<hfpm> ./jdk-6u31-linux-x64.bin: 1: ./jdk-6u31-linux-x64.bin: cannot open html: No such file
<hfpm> ./jdk-6u31-linux-x64.bin: 2: ./jdk-6u31-linux-x64.bin: cannot open head: No such file
<hfpm> ./jdk-6u31-linux-x64.bin: 3: ./jdk-6u31-linux-x64.bin: cannot open title: No such file
<hfpm> and so on
<hfpm> any hints???
<hfpm> (sorry fo mistaking the package name)
<hfpm> it is always jdk-6u31-linux-x64.bin
<holstein> hfpm: i would confirm those paths
<holstein> hfpm: i would reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<holstein> i would use tab complete in the terminal to complete the path
<Pici> hfpm: You can't download things from oracle's website like that.
<Pici> hfpm: I bet if you looked at that bin file you have, you'd find that its just an html document.
<hfpm> holstein, looking at the site you referred
<hfpm> the procedure which is described
<hfpm> is:
<hfpm>  wget http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/6u31-b04/jdk-6u31-linux-i586.bin
<hfpm>  $ chmod u+x jdk-6u31-linux-i586.bin
<hfpm>  $ ./jdk-6u31-linux-i586.bin
<hfpm> more or less the same procedure what i'm doing
<Pici> Open that link yourself in your browser.
<rolesp> This PPA is signed. You may want to add the corresponding GPG key to your apt keyring:
<rolesp> what do I do to add the key?
<hfpm> ok pici
<hfpm> it seems that i have somehow a wrong link
<Pici> !gpgerr | rolesp
<ubottu> rolesp: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<hfpm> i will check further
<hfpm> thanks
<rolesp> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<xubuntu814> Hello?
<xubuntu814> hello
<xubuntu814> hello world
<knome> hello.
<xubuntu814> hi
<xubuntu814> how can I install xubuntu on my laptop if it doesnt have a cd drive?
<knome> you can install via usb drive
<xubuntu814> would i always have to run xubuntu from the usb drive?
<knome> no, you can install from the usb drive
<xubuntu814> ok, I will try that, thanks m8
<knome> no problem
<MrMkS> Hello
<taskb4r> Hellp
<MrMkS> How i can become a Official Xubuntu Mirror ?
<taskb4r> Hello*
<MrMkS> Im already have a Ubuntu Official Mirror
<knome> MrMkS, i'd advise you to turn to #xubuntu-devel, so i can tell you that we need to investigate ;)
<knome> MrMkS, you're the one sending the email to the mailing list?
<single> Hi,   like it could put to the windows of xubuntu great buttons without having to change the manager of windows that it has by defect?
<knome> single, can you please try to rephrase? that doesn't make any sense
<SATop> hi, my mousepointer freezes sometimes in xubuntu 12.04 when i logoff i can move the mouse again in the login screen
<single> ok i want big buttons in the windows of xubuntu
<single> ppp size font dont work
<single> in xubuntu  for the big buttons
<knome> single, big buttons - where?
<knome> single, in the window borders?
<single> in the windows of xubuntu like mozilla or another apps
<SATop> single do you mean the window manager buttons ? for minimize maximize close ?
<knome> single, if i understand you correctly, the answer is that it is not possible
<knome> SATop, wait... when you log off, but you can use it again in the login screen - so what's the problem? :)
<single> yeah are the buttons of minimize maximize and close are very small for my eyes in xubuntu
<knome> single, at the moment, there's no other option than use another theme
<SATop> knome well i dont want to log off and loose my work or do a lot of work with keyboard to save all things and logoff and login again
<knome> SATop, right - so the freeze happens *before* you log out ?
<single> where is there a theme with buttons for xubuntu without use gtk only xfwm
<single> ?
<SATop> yes it happens randomly when working in xubuntu
<knome> single, xubuntu will use a gtk theme anyway.
<single> with big buttons?
<knome> single, there should be some hicolor-themes installed
<knome> single, those will have bigger buttons too
<SATop> single you can maybe make your own theme or edit a theme and change the sizes ?
<single>  my xubuntu 12.04  hasnt themes with big buttons
<knome> wait - i mixed up gtk and xfwm themes. i'm not sure if there is any xfwm themes with *particularly* big buttons
<SATop> xfce-look.org has lots of themes
<single> themes for the windows in xfwm
<knome> single, i suppose the only way to go is to create your own theme at the moment
<SATop> knome is there a way to restart the "mouse" in the terminal ?
<knome> SATop, i don't know
<SATop> ok
<knome> have you filed a bug?
<SATop> i dont know if it is a real bug
<single_> knome could you give me the link of a theme with big buttons for xubuntu xfwm?
<knome> single_, as i said, i suppose the only way is to create your own theme at the moment
<SATop> knome in 11.10 i had no problems i dont know exactly what changed in the touchpad area in 12.04
<knome> SATop, i'd file a bug, give any logs some developers ask for, and see if it's a real bug :)
<SATop> ok knome
<SATop> single i know of a big theme but i have to search for it if it is still available
<knome> SATop, there's a new dialog for mouse/touchpad in 12.10
<knome> SATop, see settings manager -> mouse and touchpad
<knome> SATop, i don't know if that helps, but...
<SATop> yes i looked into that but changing settings or switching of and on didnt help
<single_> ok but is very bad for my eyes use a theme with buttons so shorts
<single_> in xubuntu
<rolesp> SATop, maybe selecting mouse emulation in accesability can help
<SATop> how can that help me ?
<SATop> is that managing the mousepointer with the numerical keyboard ?
<rolesp> I think so
<SATop> well i am on a netbook and the numerical keys are hidden behind the FN-key so i dont think that it will work very comfortably
<aguitel> how enable mouse and touchpad with command line ?
<SATop> yes aguitel yes rather restart it
<knome> aguitel, xfce4-mouse-settings
<Infy_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAc6vc93jxc
<singlerr> i wanted use openbox in xubuntu but i dont know install it
<genii-around> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 298 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<Unit193> You could also build from the !mini iso.
<singlerr> what is mini iso???
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<genii-around> singlerr: It's a minimal base version of ubuntu, to which you can add manually only the packages you want, to make a lighter overall system
<Unit193> Or more customized.
<singlerr> ok but i dont want mor difficult level for me in xubuntu
<singlerr> i dont want more...
<Infy_> mini-iso = alternate install?
<knome> Infy_, nope
<knome> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Infy_> Ahh, thank you
<singlerr> ok but i dont want to install  another time my distro of xubuntu
<knome> singlerr, 'sudo apt-get install openbox' will install openbox, but please note it is not supported in #xubuntu
<singlerr> i had installed openbox in xubuntu but dont work , the system report error with open box
<genii-around> singlerr: Did you first do: sudo apt-get update       ?
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=0cbce80f64253386cd42c42f6b3eb01f&p=10950331&postcount=8 That's one way to get it setup.
<singlerr> yeah xubuntu say me : you dont have four desktops or similar when i installed openbox
<knome> singlerr, is english your native language?
<SATop> reboot
<Elchzard> Under SEH Team
<knome> Elchzard, excuse me?
<Unit193> Crosspost 3 chans.
<singlerr> knome no
<knome> Elchzard, okay, stop advertising *now*.
<Elchzard> knome, my client not me!
<Elchzard> erghghgh
 * Elchzard remembers not to DCC using this XChat
<knome> Elchzard, then change the client. you are responsible what your client is doing
<singlerr> the size  parameters of the windows can be modified in xubuntun from a file?
<knome> singlerr, is english your native language?
<singlerr> no never
<singlerr> never was
<knome> singlerr, then what is?
<singlerr> my native language is the second language more used in the world
<knome> singlerr, i don't want riddles, i'm trying to help you
<singlerr> knome
<singlerr> my native language is es -es or sp sp
<singlerr> knome
<knome> !es | singlerr
<ubottu> singlerr: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<knome> singlerr, maybe you'd get better responses there?
<singlerr> no  xubuntu-es hasnt many users
<singlerr> knome
<knome> singlerr, try #ubuntu-es, they will be able to help on xubuntu-issues too
<singlerr> no because mv4 always put me a ban in ubuntu-es
<knome> singlerr, in that case, go to #ubuntu-ops and resolve the ban
<singlerr> no in ops must be much worse yet
<singlerr> knome
<knome> singlerr, you are not making any sense to me with your questions - i point you to a channel with your native language where you are banned - please resolve your ban
<singlerr> im sorry but i need a miracle not resolve my ban
<singlerr> knome
<crond> singlerr, I suspect more people in the world speak chinese than spanish.
<knome> crond, if you wish to talk about languages, feel free to do so in #xubuntu-offtopic
<crond> knome, never, I will discuss python *here*
<crond> :P
<singlerr> crond ok but in the world ? in how many countries speak chinese?
<knome> singlerr, take it to #xubuntu-offtopic.
<singlerr> well i had solution to my  question , i go to the bed and see you tomorrow
<SATop> i found a BIG xfwm theme it is called "Touchscreen theme for WeTab" on xfce-look.org for mister single if he returns here
<sixpack> anyone know a good instant messenger that works with file transfers with windows users?
<Unit193> I *think* pidgin does, but it'd depend more on the protocol used.
<sixpack> I use Pidin and ya it does work for some and receiving.. but not msn or sending to yahoo users
<sixpack> have you heard anything about aMSN
<sixpack> I use trillian on windows but I havent been able to get it to run even under wine
<sixpack> I guess I could run a virtual machine but that seems a bit drastic
<Unit193> aMSN was removed from the repo, there's Empathy?
<sixpack> hmm is that the default one in the main ubuntu install?
<SATop> emesene is a msn-messenger
<sixpack> I heard good things about it but havent tried it yet
<SATop> it looks good and works well
<sixpack> emesene? never heard of it thanks will take a look
<rolesp> bbl
#xubuntu 2012-05-08
<_nonlocal> Hello. I have what may be a stupid question. I have bought a new computer with an hdmi out which I am presently running through, connected to my TV. The image is smaller than teh available screen space. It is slight but it bothers me. My windows OS (or even my xbox) have a slider in the settings to adjust the image size to fit the borders of the screen. I cannot find this in ubuntu, and googling has so far failed me.Or more likely I have failed it... neverth
<_nonlocal> I should note I am actually running the vanilla ubuntu interface right now. new hardware seemed like a good time to finally check out unity
<babble> Try here: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=148662
<_nonlocal> ah yes, overscan/underscan, the jargon I couldn't quite call to mind. Thanks.
<_nonlocal> Oh hello xorg.conf, we meet again... }8[
<babble> what are you outputting to the HDMI display?
<babble> is this for media, or something else?
<babble> (if you're watching videos and whatnot on your TV, it may be simpler to use XBMC which has overscan adjustment)
<_nonlocal> babble, I am outputting everything
<_nonlocal> I dont ghave a regular monitor right now\
<babble> if you're using it as a regular display, then a custom xorg modeline is your best bet
<_nonlocal> thanks. Its funny I just installed xbmc to check if it had an adjustment.
<_nonlocal> (I am also getting used to this stupid frenglish kbd. Please excuse frequent typos.)
<babble> there's a MythTV wiki that may also help
<babble> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Overscan
<babble> if you have an nvidia card, you may try the nvidia-settings utility
<_nonlocal> ati.
<_nonlocal> ati config has an overscan toggle
<_nonlocal> but it is just off or on
<babble> if you're using fglrx drivers, it looks like you can specify a specific amount from the commandline:
<babble> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?14806-fglrx-overscan
<babble> pasting from that thread...
<babble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/974774/
<babble> try a dpkg-reconfigure with the monitor hooked up and then run aticonfig --initial
<babble> Xorg will try to be smart and autodetect your monitor for you on a dpkg-reconfigure
<_nonlocal> thanks. I notice once I installed fglrx drivers... it stopped detecting my tv as tv
<_nonlocal> and started calling it 'laptop'
<aguitel> jockey-gtk maybe do this work
<_nonlocal> aticonfig --tvinfo reports the tv is not connected, which I assure you it is :)
<_nonlocal> although perhaps it is looking for two displays
<babble> try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<babble> and then aticonfig --initial
<babble> the fglrx driver may have just guessed wrong
<babble> probably not - it's probably just guessing from the resolution reported by the TV over HDMI and guessing it's a widescreen laptop display in the absence of a better guess.
<babble> see also the manpage for aticonfig:
<babble> http://man.cx/aticonfig(1)
<babble> looks like you can force resolutions:
<babble> aticonfig −−resolution=1600x1200,1280x1024,1024x768
<_nonlocal> whoops, how do I reload the display settings? ctrl-alt-backspace no longer works?\
<babble> the safest way I know of is to drop to a console and restart lightdm
<babble> ctrl-alt-f1, and log in
<babble> then sudo service lightdm restart
<babble> ...and there's this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11914927
<babble> xrandr --output <output> --set underscan on (or off, depending)
<babble> "Could try a overscan correction with xrandr"
<babble> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849599&highlight=intel+overscan+xrandr&page=2
<_nonlocal> Yes, reading
<_nonlocal> This seems to be similar to the custom modeline
<babble> it's all ways of dancing around the same basic issue, yeah.
<babble> xorg autodetection in this case is making a bad assumption, so you can fiddle to force it to do otherwise.
<_nonlocal> xrander won't let me go any bigger than 1920 so I will still have bars on two edges
<babble> um.
<babble> 1920x1080 is 1080p
<babble> unless you're saying you have a 4k display, you don't need bigger than 1920x1080
<_nonlocal> It's annoying because connected by VGA I have a pixel-by-pixel option but hdmi I do not
<babble> you said it was on HDMI
<_nonlocal> that's just it, I'm connected at 1080p
<_nonlocal> but still seeing borders
<babble> 1080p is 1920x1080
<babble> then you're not outputting 1080p
<_nonlocal> Yes.
<babble> you don't need larger than 1920 horizontal pixels
<_nonlocal> I am at 1920x1080p. The TV is messing with it I think
<babble> if you're using a vga port and not an hdmi port, you're not likely to ever get 1080p
<_nonlocal> not vga
<_nonlocal> hdmi. I have connected to the tv with vga in the past though
<babble> you're not really listening to what I'm saying
<babble> if you think you need larger than 1920 horizontal, you don't
<babble> unless you have a 4k display (which you very likely do not)
<_nonlocal> no you're right
<babble> if you're seeing pillarbox bars, your computer is not OUTPUTTING 1920x1080 regardless of whatever the television's native resolution is
<_nonlocal> It is. I believe the TV is the problem.
<_nonlocal> in windows I had to adjust down to fit the desktop on the screen
<_nonlocal> underscan?
<_nonlocal> likewise ubuntu was off the edge when I first installed
<_nonlocal> after installing fglrx I am boxed
<babble> see if you can force the television to do 720p and set a resolution modeline for 1280x720
<_nonlocal> which is better than missing half the dock
<_nonlocal> but not ideal
<metals> hi, people
<metals> I am a rookie and I don't know how to hide folders or files in Xubuntu. Would ya help please?
<Unit193> Put a dot (.) in front of the name.
<metals> thanks
<metals> is Windows gonna recognize that as Hidden?
<metals> unit193: ?
<Unit193> Nope, not normally.
<metals> thanks, pal
<metals> bye
<xubuntu149> Hi, I was playing with my panel and remove the mail, volume bar icon bar by clicking on removing something called notification plugin I think, it did say if I choose to removie then it's permanently lost, anyway to get it back?
<xubuntu149> Thanks!
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> go to right click >panel >add element, there search plugin indicator
<GridCube> done
<xubuntu149> Thank you! It's now fixed.
<xubuntu149> Now it's strange how I get a extra bluetooth icon mixed in with my mail, volume and network icon, any way to get rid of it?
<GridCube> xubuntu149, you have now two pluging indicators
<GridCube> delete one
<naryfa> xubuntu rocks
<naryfa> I can customize my ass out here, and it'll still be light and work
<heikokoko> will there be better support for multiple displays in future xubuntu releases?
<koegs> heikokoko: what should be better?
<heikokoko> in short: everything. you can't even disable mirroring in the display settings.
<xubuntu646> can someone help me with the xubuntu desktop cd under 64 bit vista?
<knome> !ask | xubuntu646
<ubottu> xubuntu646: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu646> ok in that case...
<xubuntu646> I burnt the dvd using the instructions on the xubuntu website (infrarecorder)
<xubuntu646> after that, I tried to do a couple of things with it
<xubuntu646> first thing
<xubuntu646> I restarted my computer with the disk in there
<xubuntu646> and a xubuntu logo showed up
<xubuntu646> but then it turned into a command line
<xubuntu646> and then I tried typing some basic stuff on the command line (for lack of anything else to do)
<xubuntu646> and it is said panic mode or something
<xubuntu646> and then it froze
<xubuntu646> second thing I tried
<heikokoko> if you set it up with arandr or similar, there still is no automatic reaction on (dis)connection monitors and so on. support for multiple displays seems almost nonexistent (or is very well hidden). don't get me wrong, this is not a "your os sucks" rant. I love xubuntu, I'm very well aware that there is a lot of voluntary work behind it. i'm not making demands.
<xubuntu646> was to reboot into vista
<xubuntu646> and then I tried double clicking on it
<xubuntu646> and then it decided to ask me what to name the CD and it formats the cd
<xubuntu646> so I'm super confused now
<koegs> heikokoko: any special configuration? triple display with ATI on my workstation is no problem
<koegs> putting my thinkpad in the dockigstation and automatic detection of the external display is no problem
<heikokoko> koegs: how did you set it up? xubuntu display settings?
<koegs> triple display: ati control panel
<koegs> thinkpad: nothing, automagic :)
<heikokoko> intel graphics here
<koegs> same on the thinkpad
<heikokoko> let me try with my thinkpad ...
<koegs> i have to go to work, but i will read your findings later in the office
<heikokoko> that test already failed due to lack of a vga cable :)
<ronsonol> Changelog for util-linux says ddate was removed in 2.11z-3, returned in 2.11z-4, doesn't mention it was again dropped, but isn't in 2.20.1.util-linux
<heikokoko> on the desktop pc i have no automation there at all. if I connect a monitor, I have to set it up manually each time(, or run the script arandr generated).
<ThePendulum> Where can I download Xubuntu?
<heikokoko> the topic says "Xubuntu 12.04 is out! Download from http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu"
<ThePendulum> The ISOs get a 403 and the torrent files (just the torrent files, not their actual contents) stop downloading halfway
<ThePendulum> If it was that easy I wouldn't be here, lol
<knome> ThePendulum, which image?
<ThePendulum> Nvm, managed to find a copy
<knome> what iso gives 403 ?
<ThePendulum> knome: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/ <-- Both of them, for me at least
<ThePendulum> The torrents seem to work though
<knome> well that's the idea, that's the torrent server
<ronsonol> knome, why're they listed?
<ThePendulum> ^
<knome> ThePendulum, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<knome> ronsonol, no idea, that's something to ask from the canonical IS.
<ThePendulum> The fact they're listed surely is a tad confusing
<knome> but it's still the torrent. server
<ronsonol> I always do the torrent anyway.  Just to irritate my ISP with *legit* torrents. :)
<xubuntu646> so after I burnt that desktop CD, vista tried to rename/reformat it instead of actually running it.  Do you think I burnt it correctly?  I used InfraRecorder as suggested...
<ThePendulum> xubuntu646: You can run it by booting from it
<ThePendulum> (to avoid Windows completely)
<xubuntu646> What is the expected behavior at that point?
<xubuntu646> For me it opened a command prompt,
<xubuntu646> but when I tried "ls" it said it was entering panic mode
<xubuntu646> and  then computer crashed
<ThePendulum> You should see a GUI installer and be able to install Xubuntu (either overwriting Windows or installing it alongside)
<xubuntu646> hmm
<xubuntu646> I saw the xubuntu logo
<xubuntu646> and a loading bar moved for about 5 min
<xubuntu646> but then the screen turned black
<xubuntu646> and this prompt just came up
<ThePendulum> Strange...
<ThePendulum> I don't know if the disc may be faulty
<xubuntu646> I didn't know what I was supposed to type into the prompt
<xubuntu646> I tried "install"
<ThePendulum> I usually just burn the ISOs to the disc directly when on Windows
<ThePendulum> Or create a USB stick using UNetbootin
<ThePendulum> Never had issues during instalation
<ThePendulum> xubuntu646: You shouldn't see a prompt by default at all
<xubuntu646> for me this is the second disc which did this...
<ThePendulum> I'm afraid I have to leave for school now. I will be back later today.
<xubuntu646> so maybe my burner is bad?
<ThePendulum> xubuntu646: Perhaps, you could try to burn something completely different to find out
<xubuntu646> o, other things work fine
<xubuntu646> just this is giving me issues
<ThePendulum> Your burner should be fine then
<ThePendulum> I'm afraid I really have to leave now :| I hope the others here will continue to help you
<ThePendulum> Cheers
<hipparchia> hi
<knome> hello
<hipparchia> have anyone problems with the shortcuts keys in the 12.04 version ?
<hipparchia> mines are ofen dead :(
<knome> did you read the release notes?
<knome> see the bottom of http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<hipparchia> thanks am going to look at
<hipparchia> well I did all that yet, but does not work :(
<koegs> hipparchia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/992579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992579 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "XFCE4: Hotkey for "Maximize Window" ignored, Application Hotkeys delayed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<REK_007> I have one question this Xubuntu 12.04 is LTS version right?
<knome> REK_007, yes
<REK_007> ty knome
<hipparchia> ty koegs
<koegs> hipparchia: i have reported that one :)
<koegs> maybe you can click "affects me"
<hipparchia> ok ty :)
<xubuntu934> good afternoon all..
<xubuntu934> im newbie with xubuntu..
<hipparchia> hi xubuntu934
<xubuntu934> i wanna ask something about xubuntu fresh install
<hipparchia> please do
<xubuntu934> after my installation finish and logon my screen turns black and asking me to fill username and password
<xubuntu934> then i fill it and after that i dont know what i must to do
<xubuntu934> i use xubuntu alternative
<hipparchia> the computer does not start ?
<xubuntu934> it say tty1
<hipparchia> ??
<xubuntu934> i mean it like in terminal
<p3c0> call startx
<xubuntu934> cannot run startx p3co
<p3c0> why?
<xubuntu934> it something not installed
<xubuntu934> i forget the error is
<xubuntu934> it said something not ontalled
<xubuntu934> *installed
<p3c0> did you install xorg?
<xubuntu934> i dont know
<p3c0> type 'Xorg' on terminal
<xubuntu934> the error said i use to installed innitx
<xubuntu934> when i type startx
<p3c0> is Xorg installed?
<xubuntu934> i dont think so
<xubuntu934> wait i'll be right back
<xubuntu934> i wanna try to install Xorg
<metals> hi
<metals> my home is encrypted. could it be he result of my Xubuntu not going on Stand By mode?
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 12.04 is out! Download from http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<p3c0> how to call startx automatically as soon as machine boots?
<p3c0> i have installed minimal ubuntu 11.10
<oxic`_> sweet, thoughts?
<mrwbsn> Hello im the one before who asking about startc
<mrwbsn> Startx
<mrwbsn> I have to type Xorg and there is an fatal error message
<mrwbsn> Cannot move old log file
<mrwbsn> And before i type xorg i have installed xinit
<mrwbsn> What else i must install?
<mrwbsn> Now when i type startx it will appear a terminal
<xubuntu145> <xubuntu145> I have tried to install xubuntu 1204 on an IBM T22 (Thinkpad) with 380 MB memory. The life CD runs fine and Firefox connects to the internet and works off the life CD.       ---   However, when I try to install I get an unrecoverable error towards the very end. I have tried to install after running the desktop session, as well as directly after starting the CD and I have also tried to upgrade directly from my 1004 Xu
<mrwbsn> Sorry im a noob with xubuntu
<knome> both xubuntu145 and mrwbsn: what's the error?
<mrwbsn> Startx bring me to terminal
<mrwbsn> After i install xinit
<mrwbsn> What should i install then?
<mrwbsn> Xubuntu-desktop?
<mrwbsn> Or there are another packages?
<knome> mrwbsn, if you install xubuntu-desktop, it's the same as you would have installed from a normal xubuntu cd
<mrwbsn> If xfce4?
<knome> that question didn't make sense
<mrwbsn> Sorry
<knome> i'd imagine you have to install a display manager (a login screen), try installing lightdm
<mrwbsn> Im confuse with installation
<mrwbsn> Ok i try with lightdm
<knome> mrwbsn, if you are confused because you installed with mini, try using a normal xubuntu disc.
<mrwbsn> I have downloaded alternate version iso
<knome> did desktop not work?
<mrwbsn> Not yet try desktop
<knome> mrwbsn, if you are new to linux, i'd suggest you to try the desktop iso first. it's the easiest one.
<mrwbsn> Ok
<knome> mrwbsn, generally, don't do things you are not certain of
<mrwbsn> Thx knome for the advice
<knome> no problem
<knome> better to start easy - when your skill set increases, move to more advanced things
<knome> mrwbsn, now that you have installed mini, you could try installing xubuntu-desktop and see if it helps
<mrwbsn> Ok
<mrwbsn> I want try to install mini i hve
<mrwbsn> I have
<mrwbsn> Now im installing lightdm
<mrwbsn> :)
<knome> and yes, you will need a desktop environment too
<knome> (eg. xfce4)
<mrwbsn> Ok i curious about how if i install this and this etc
<mrwbsn> Heehe
<aquix> mods: the xubuntu.org link in the topic can't load when it say's   :http
<aquix> now I have to duck duck it :)
<knome> hmm?
<knome> looks about right for me
<aquix> nah, there is no space between the : and the http://xubuntu.org, so irc can't recognize the link. or xchat that is.
<knome> aquix, there is no such thing
<knome> 12:37 » Topic for #xubuntu: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 12.04 is out! Download from http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> aquix, file a bug for xchat.
<aquix> The topic I get up is  ->    ChanServ- [#xubuntu] Welcome to #xubuntu. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<aquix> * #xubuntu :http://xubuntu.org
<knome> right, that's the notify
<aquix> doh, right. my bad
<knome> aquix, i think that's a problem with the freenode irc server
<aquix> seems like it. the two other networks I'm on don't have it.
<knome_home> 12:50 -!- Home page for #xubuntu: http://xubuntu.org
<knome> ^ that's what i get with irssi
<knome> so not a problem with freenode after all, but xchat
<Unit193> [D[D[D/ /cs info #xubuntu
<knome> fsst :)
<REK_007> what does run level in rc#.d mean ?
<knome> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<REK_007> knome: suppose i want to call a script test.sh during start up and it requires root access
<REK_007> so i open rc.local and add <path>/test.sh
<REK_007> and then chmod +x rc.local
<REK_007> that will do it?
<sergio> Hello
<mrwbsn> Hi
<Guest80761> hello
<mrwbsn> Mm.. How to get xubuntu theme for xfce4
<REK_007> mrwbsn: what do you mean by that exactly?
<serbforce> hi again
<REK_007> hi
<serbforce> anybody around to answer a quick question?
<Unit193> mrwbsn: Shimmer project has it in github and maybe on their site.
<mrwbsn> Alrite i'll check that out
<serbforce> im using xubuntu precise and im trying to set chrome as default  browser, but it wont stick
<Unit193> " Greybird" being the default.
<REK_007> serbforce: "exo-open --launch WebBrowser"
<REK_007> try this
<serbforce> yeah it starts chrome but
<serbforce> chrome itself asks me if i want to set it as default
<REK_007> serbforce: today morning I faced this same issue
<mrwbsn> Alrite greybird
<REK_007> after that command its running fine :D
<REK_007> BTW I shifted to XFCE today only so am searching for all this things :P
<serbforce> oh i see
<serbforce> its great isnt it
<serbforce> :p
<REK_007> yeah much better than filthy touch type interfaces being released lately :P
<serbforce> those are fine too, but xfce feels much more natural
<REK_007> I dont like them on my PC.. huge icons .. needing heaps of time to find apps :(
<serbforce> you can scale the icons down :)
<REK_007> dont like it for PC ..maybe for netbook/touch type device yes it will work
<REK_007> i didnt like the menu too ...
<Unit193> Just disable that message, seems like you already have that set as default.
<serbforce> no but listen
<serbforce> when i for instance click help in xubuntu menu
<serbforce> it doesnt know what to use
<serbforce> asks me to set a browser
<REK_007> serbforce: exo-open --launch WebBrowser
<REK_007> sudo exo-open --launch WebBrowser
<REK_007> exo-open --launch WebBrowser
<REK_007> this is the exact chain of events
<REK_007> and after which its working good
<REK_007> sudo one didnt work though
<REK_007> :P
<serbforce> yeah cant be run as a root
<REK_007> was worth a shot as nothing was working
<serbforce> looks like they dont want us to use chrome :p
<REK_007> maybe :P but i am so used to chrome now
<REK_007> mrwbsn: try this "ln -s /usr/share/themes/Greybird/gtk-3.0  ~/.config/"
<serbforce> ok solution didnt work, ill try googling a bit more
<serbforce> thanks anyways!
<mrwbsn> Alrite i'll try.. Thx REK_007
<REK_007> serbforce: sorry mate that did the work for me..i was also initially irritated with it
<rhin0> what was the comm,and to set up default keyring password
<rhin0> to stop it asking for keyring password every ssh
<rhin0> #ssh-add
<REK_007> i would also like to know this
<rhin0> its ssh-add
<rhin0> as soon as I asked I remembered
<REK_007> thanks :)
<rhin0> always happens that
<REK_007> lol then as more :P
<REK_007> how to use rc.local to run start up scripts?
<Kenshizl> I have a question for all the peoples out there!
 * hyperreal is away: I'm busy
<Kenshizl> I have a laptop and I tried to put xubuntu on it (using a disk and usb), but for some reason it just kept showing the loading bar on the xubuntu startup. Anyone know what happened?
<Mike-Linux-NL> it seems that hotkey's for volume control loose sync with the actual volumecontrol itself?
<Mike-Linux-NL> i see the notification changing the volume, but the volume itself does not change? it works at first but then at some point it crashed quietly...
<Mike-Linux-NL> when i do it with the mouse, by clicking on the volume icon and change the slide, then it works.
<Mike-Linux-NL> grr...
<Mike-Linux-NL> volume control crashed yet again...
<craigbass1976> how do I get rid of the regular ubuntu login screen?
<craigbass1976> I put xubuntu-desktop on afterthe fact
<holstein> craigbass1976: theres not really any reason to
<holstein> craigbass1976: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html
<craigbass1976> holstein, just principle.  Unity has so driven me nuts that I want it and anything purple gone.  :)
<ochosi> holstein: that might be misleading, you haven't asked whether he uses gdm
<ochosi> holstein: ubuntu itself also uses lightdm
<holstein> ochosi: link what you like.. that link teaches me to choose a different one
<ochosi> craigbass1976: it could be sufficient to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and replace "unity-greeter" with "lightdm-gtk-greeter"
<craigbass1976> Ah.  And what's the widget-ish thing down bottom that pops up when I hover the mouse down there long enough?
<ochosi> craigbass1976: a launcher panel. quick access to a few commonly used apps. you can edit/remove it like any other panel
<odo> hi
<odo> my machine is loud and hot   Xubuntu 12.04
<Guest54736> the hot machine:  Samsung P series
<craigbass1976> All I can think of is girlfriend jokes...
<holstein> Guest54736: you could try different graphics drivers... i usually try live CD's til something "works" or seems more appropriate, then i make a note of the kernel version and whats going on with the graphics
<rhin0> trying to find easiest way/description of getting remote desktop up and running for xubiuntu 10.04 -- was easier with standard ubuntu
<rhin0> just need poiinter (anyone)
<Guest54736> ok sounds good, how can i get information about my grafic card and how can i find a better driver?
<holstein> Guest54736: i usually do that by searching... but trying live CD's is just easy and non-technical
<holstein> rhin0: i used the default one.. vino and/or vinagre
<rhin0> ok - was ussing vinagre on ubuntu
<rhin0> will google it
<holstein> rhin0: make sure you have vino installed and launch "vino-preferences".. should work just like it does in main ubuntu
<rhin0> vino on the server?
<rhin0> I know vinagre was client
<Guest54736> holstein:  so live cds of other distros?
<rhin0> ta
<aquix> Guest54736, you can install inxi, then in terminal       inxi -F
<aquix> nice little program for sysinfo
<holstein> Guest54736: i typically just throw ones in til something works more appropriately.. searching around in the forums for someone with that hardware can help, but really a kernel revision can change everything
<Guest54736> yes i read once that in linux generic 3.3 is simulating a microsoft windows startup and so working better with bios bugs,  the windows i have installed is silent and cool
<Guest54736> how can i install the 3.3 kernel backend?#
<holstein> Guest54736: you can always look for a live CD that has the kernel you are looking for to see if that is actually going to be helpfu
<holstein> Guest54736: could be the graphics driver would really make the difference.. i have a via chip that just gets hot, and theres nothing to do about it really
<holstein> Guest54736: wont do any good comparing the windows drivers with the linux drivers
<Guest54736> a live cd of xubuntu? sorry i dont understand ur workaround...
<holstein> Guest54736: its not a workaround.. its a troubleshooting step
<Guest54736> :)
<holstein> Guest54736: you are proposing that the 3.3 kernel will help.. im proposing finding *any* live CD that has that kernel
<Guest54736> ah ok
<holstein> you pop it it.. boot.. test... you dont effect the machine at all.. and you get to see if it *actually* helps or not
<holstein> in my case, its the grahpics driver... the machine gets hot just as you are experiencing.. this is a VIA graphics chip and will never be properly supported
<Guest54736> ok live cd's sound good
<Guest54736> i will give that a try
<holstein> Guest54736: is that you issue?... i dont know.. you can use that tool aquix suggested to get more information about the harware... you could open a terminal and run lspci
<Phips-> hi
<Guest54736> lspci  says  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<Guest54736> can i trust inxi?
<aquix> yup :)
<Guest54736> how to find the installed graphic driver and where to find more?
<aquix> in terminal:    inxi -h       to see all the options                inxi -G       for graphic card info
<Phips-> when I mount the Win-partition to the Xubuntu-partition, can I find these pics etc at Win too or are they now only on Xubuntu?
<aquix> if you can access files on the linux partition from windows?
<Phips-> at the moment I can´t find anything from the win-p. at Linux
<Phips-> but I want to see and edit all the files at Win & Ubuntu
<Phips-> but don´t want to have them two times at the hard drive
<Phips-> *twice :)
<aquix> the partitions get's mounted each time you boot the machine. it's easy to mount windows partitions in linux. but you have to use a program in windows to access a linux partition. ( windows don't play well with others)
<Phips-> ok, so I have the Files at the OS I´m using at the moment
<Guest54736> ah ok so the drivers are in the kernel? when i  upgrade the kernel i get other drivers?
<Phips-> hm?
<Phips-> ah ok ^^
<Phips-> other prob :d
<aquix> Phips-, what are you using now?
<Phips-> as standard Win
<Phips-> and there are all the files ^^
<aquix> your in windows right now?
<Phips-> you mean that I´m online now with Win?
<aquix> yeah?
<Phips-> yes, but at an other comp
<aquix> ah, ok.
<Guest54736> i know my graphic card is in the intel processor integrated and there is a kernel module "i915 intel graphics"  sounds good?!?
<aquix> Phips-,  well, if you use the windows partition for your files (ntfs file system).  then you can mount that with ease in linux, and use it like any other partition. so you have the same files i both windows and linux.
<aquix> if I explained that righly :)
<Phips-> i hope so
<Phips-> :d
<Phips-> and what is ease o.O
<aquix> Phips-,  I once had a dual boot of win7 and linux mint. I then had virtualbox on the mint machine with win7 and saved the files in virtualbox on the windows partition.   :p
<aquix> Phips- ease means it's easy to do.
<Phips-> yes I have that now :d
<Phips-> sry, from Germany
<aquix> no worries
<aquix> I thought everyone in Germany used opensuse    :)
<Phips-> :p
<Phips-> so, is a programm for that mounting necessary or works it with a command?
<craigbass1976> Is it just me, or are the bottom two corners of windows really hard to grab?
<aquix>  Phips-  not for what you want. Just come to this chat next time you are in linux.   You have to add an entry into your /etc/fstab, but that is done  in 2 min.
<aquix> brb. smokes.
<Phips-> ok
<Phips-> I´ve read about this here http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Datentraeger-einhaengen
<Phips-> when I understand that right I have to incorporate a file in /etc/fstab
<mssssm> Hi, the 12.04 xubuntu live disk kernel panics after about 2 minutes (of loading screen)
<aquix> Phips-  this guy have good tutorials    http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<Phips-> ouh thx ^^
<aquix> np
<Phips-> psychocat :d
<Phips-> and this pic at the top ^^ :d
<aquix> good nick :)
<Phips-> ^^
<Phips-> I would appreciate it when sb may help me at this "operation" ;)
<Phips-> so, i´ll connect again when I´m on Xubuntu, i have xchat already taken in operation
<aquix> just ask here. most people have done it before
<Phips-> so, i think that´s going to work ^^
<Phips-> ok
<Phips-> much thanks
<Phips-> see you soon bye
<cc_INC> For the past two weeks I've been trying to get Xubuntu on my Mac G5. No success so far. Apperently there is something wrong with the xorg.conf file. I intend to write a small but clear how-to as soon as I get it working properly.
<mips1911> cc_INC did not even know they still did ppc releases
<xubuntu085> hi
<grifo74> hi any idia to put my intel graphic card work with 3d drivers?
<xubuntu085> sorry
<xubuntu085> i am did not finish the instalation
<grelot> is worth going from ubuntu 10.04 to Xubuntu 12.04 ?
<astraljava> grelot: Depends on how much you appreciate stability. If you're not in a hurry, wait up until the first point release, when the update-manager will recommend doing so.
<grelot> ok
<astraljava> grelot: After that you can just install xubuntu-desktop, and everything's great.
<n-iCe> hello
<grelot> I am testing it with a live usb. it looks nice
<n-iCe> I'm installing Xubuntu, any tips?
<n-iCe> Indeed I'm downloading...
<grelot> get rid of the bottom panel
<n-iCe> hehe
<n-iCe> and what panel should I use?
<cc_INC> mips1911 I intend to use the mini.iso from the Ubuntu PowerPC download page. This is a base command line system only.
<cc_INC> After installing I need to download a desktop. My choice will be Xubuntu as I am a big big Xubuntu fan.
<cc_INC> Today I will give it another try and edit the xorg.conf so I can get my Mac G5 Nvidia card to work properly.
<cc_INC> First few attempts gave me a blank screen.
<cc_INC> The last few attempts gave me a Xubuntu desktop that looked like my 3 year old had drawn and painted the desktop.
<mips1911> there's also xfce 4.10 released 10 days ago but for PPC you might have to compile from source
<cc_INC> So I'm making a little progress :)
<cc_INC> Yeah I will wait till Xubuntu comes with Xfce 4.10
<cc_INC> I'm lazy :)
<mips1911> 4.10 will only appear in 12.10 xubuntu
<aquix> how much better is 4.10 than 4.8?
<baizon> aquix: i will install it because of tiling!
<baizon> aquix: http://xfce.org/about/tour
<baizon> there you have all changes
<aquix> is tiling anything like the compiz scale feature?
<baizon> aquix: you mean?
<baizon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19X0gng_-qk
<baizon> its like this
<aquix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHesPRMTTSg
<baizon> that isnt tiling
<baizon> but you can install compiz :P
<aquix> I have. and scale is the only thing I use it for because hot corner/edges are the most brilliant thing ever
<aquix> feels like overkill though
<baizon> what is it?
<Guest99770> hi!  im back. mz problem is still that the machine is hot and loud.  i trzed now kernel 3.3 with fedora 17 beta live cd, but still the same
<baizon> Guest99770: ?
<baizon> your pc is hot?
<holstein> Guest99770: what graphics driver?... what graphics hardware?
<Guest99770> as i have a samsung notebook there are onlz officiallz suported windows drivers
<aquix> you can touch an screen edge/corner with your mouse (no clicking) and get all the open windows in a fullscreen menu
<Guest99770> wait
<baizon> aquix: a ok
<baizon> aquix: dont think this will be implemented soon
<aquix> I know, because that would be a completely perfect day :)
<baizon> hehe
<baizon> i personally dont need that stuff
<aquix> it's addictive. I have used compiz for over a year, and I can't live withpout it.
<holstein> thats what i used to say...
<baizon> how come?
<aquix> what did you do about it?
<mips1911> can't stand compiz, even got xfce compositing turned off
<baizon> thats the only thing i have thats "shiny" :D the xfce compositions :)
<Guest99770> Machine is Samsung P580 Pro Penfield   Graphic is    intel HD Graphics   im now in Fedora... cant see the driver   it was in xubuntu 12.04 something csalled  i*number* intel graphics revision 12
<baizon> Guest99770: cpu speed?
<aquix> I know compiz is bloat, but its features are soo good :)
<baizon> and graphics card clock would be nice
<Guest99770> baiyon ure talking to me_
<holstein> Guest99770: intel is usually weel supported... i would not be afraid to boot up 10.04 and see how an earlier kernel supports that hardware
<holstein> well*
<Guest99770> mhm ok
<mips1911> holstein, what about the intel drivers in the x-swat ppa, any good?
<Guest99770> what about older kernels>? are there no security issues?
<holstein> mips1911: i havent needed to try them... not a bad suggestion for Guest99770 though
<holstein> Guest99770: not from a live CD
<holstein> Guest99770: ubuntu 10.04 is supported for another year on the desktop
<holstein> Guest99770: you need only boot something that "works" then you can troubleshoot the current set up
<Guest99770> this means 1 zear security fixes?
<Guest99770> xubuntu too?
<holstein> xubuntu = ubuntu
<Guest99770> ok
<Guest99770> so i find something that works
<mips1911> holstein, I think I will be trying them tomorrow some time for my 12.04 lubuntu install
<aquix> Guest99770  Do you only have the intel card, or do you have an nvidia card there as well?
<Guest99770> and then i look at the setup *how can i do that?)
<holstein> yeah... sounds like something you'd see from nvidia or via hardware
<Guest99770> and trz to put it into 12.04
<Guest99770> no only onboard graphic intel chip
<Guest99770> i bought it because its always colder and more silent ...
<holstein> i kind of tolerate it on my via hardware.. i think loud and hot is still more suitable for me than windows... this machine came with SUSE preloaded too, which is odd
<Guest99770> the cpu load is 0 - 1 percent and the fan is loud and the machine is hot
<Guest99770> yes ure right but my battery gets fucked of it
<Guest99770> and im afraid of the rest of the hardware
<holstein> Guest99770: i would find the *exact* #'s for the graphics card, and search the forums.. and stop cussing in here
<holstein> Guest99770: there was a kernel patch for my EEE i found... thats intel
<Guest99770> the exact name?  the exact driver
<holstein> Guest99770: i personally fear windows more than replacing some hardware.. but thats just me
<holstein> Guest99770: i run lspci.. i see 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<holstein> i drop that into google like this.. "ubuntu wiki Intel Corporation N10 Family" or something like that
<Guest99770> kernel patches ... how to install them>?  i found many on my searchsurfs but dont know how to use
<holstein> Guest99770: you dont have one... nor do you know you need one.. so i say, dont worry about that til you know you need it
<holstein> Guest99770: i am offering troubleshooting advice.. without the machine in front of me, thats about the best i can do
<Guest99770> ok thanks a lot!
<Guest99770> i know now how to get further ...
<Guest99770> thank u
<holstein> Guest99770: sure.. take it slow... run xubuntu in VM or virtualbox.. buy a machine for $20 at a charity shop...
<holstein> Guest99770: i say, take some time and get your feet wet with the OS.. like you did with windows likely
<holstein> imagine its day one with windows and the fan is kicking up.. you wouldnt "fix" it.. you'd just tolerate it for a bit
<Guest99770> i have xubuntu alrady installed and windows kicked in the trash
<Guest99770> yes im dealing with this now for half a year and now i want to change it to be able to use my computer everywhere with battery
<Guest99770> i found things about hot machines
<Guest99770> as far as i know for now
<Guest99770> it could be because of bios bugs
<holstein> Guest99770: i get less battery with all my machines with linux on them, and i consider that to be worth the hassle
<Guest99770> and windows is curing them
<Guest99770> ubuntu not
<holstein> Guest99770: it could be.. flash the bios
<Guest99770> but thats what kernel 3.3 tries to do too ... emulation windows acapi ...
<holstein> the via machine i keep mentioning did much better with an earlier bios i flashed to it
<holstein> Guest99770: i dont think that is the issue... but i could be wrong
<Guest99770> ok im afraid of flash9ing the bios but i think too that i should try that ... the is an update of evil samsung out
<Guest99770> they provide only the new bios and not the old one
<holstein> Guest99770: maybe put windows back on and sell it.. take the money and buy some used hardware you wont be afraid of
<Guest99770> if its worse after (samsung recomends windows) arg
<holstein> or get a system76 rig
<mips1911> system76 is expensive, you are better off sourcing your own stuff and building a rig
<Guest99770> system76 rig?
<mneptok> mips1911: not so easily done with laptops.
<Guest99770> system76 are good? what about them so special?
<Guest99770> they are designed for ubuntu
<holstein> arguably better off.. i say its worth the $$
<mneptok> Zareason. Emperor Linux. blah blah.
<mips1911> Guest99770, they are actually just rebranded laptops from laptops from other manufacturers, last time I checked (about 2-3yrs ago) they were using Asus laptops.
<Guest99770> thez look very muchlike my laptop ..
<Guest99770> thx  bye
<rolesp> hello all
<rolesp> I get this error from Monodevelop: Error when trying to load the project Project does not support framework '.NETFramework,Version=v4.0'
<rolesp> think something is missing, but can't find anything in the repositories
<alex__> hello all
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<alex__> I installed Xubuntu on an old P4 and I like it.  I'm starting to get into networking, so I'm buying up a few old systems and going to hook them up
<n-iCe> hello
<mips1911> hi
<n-iCe> I'm trying to move the thing in my panel
<n-iCe> But I cannot send all the icons to the left they keep on the left, what should I add to move them to the right?
<mips1911> what "thing"
<n-iCe> icons
<n-iCe> time, date, notifications apps menu
<mips1911> is the stuff on you panel not locked?
<Infy_> Anyone here using tint2?
<n-iCe> mips1911: I can't move it to the left
<mips1911> I can move mine
<mips1911> Infy_, in my openbox setup I do
<n-iCe> mips1911: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05082012-033640pm.php
<n-iCe> see above
<n-iCe> I can't move them to the left
<Infy_> mips1911: I'm running x64 xubuntu and having this issue
<n-iCe> right*
<aguitel> is ppa avaleable to upgrade xfce to 4.10 ?
<Infy_> http://code.google.com/p/tint2/issues/detail?id=353
<Infy_> Any suggestions?
<mips1911> Infy+. do you have a seperator on the panel
<Infy_> A separator? What do you mean?
<mips1911> aguitel, yes!
<Infy_> A separator in xfce4-panel?
<aguitel> mips1911, could you send to me the url ?
<mips1911> Infy_ hang five so I can do a screenshot and upload
<Infy_> kk
<mips1911> aguitel, https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa
<aguitel> mips1911, this is pre xfce 4.10 ? or not
<mips1911> no, 4.10. If you want I can start up my xubuntu 12.04 vm with 4.8
<mips1911> Infy_ http://ompldr.org/vZG83dQ/panel.png on 4.10
<aguitel> mips1911, how start with 4.8
<Infy_> Ah
<mips1911> aguitel, what do you mean?
<Infy_> but what does that have to do with tint2? I still can't get it to render
<aguitel> mips1911, you make the upgrade ?
<mips1911> Infy_ hang 5 and I'll give you the default 4.8 setup in 12.04
<mips1911> aguitel, add the ppa to your repos, sudo apt-get update and then install xfdesktop I think
<aguitel> you make it?
<aguitel> it works?
<mips1911> aguitel, no one of the xubuntu team members made it. Yes it works fine
<aguitel> mips1911, you advise to make the upgrade or to wait more time ?
<mips1911> Infy_ stock xubuntu 12.04 panel layout http://ompldr.org/vZG84Mw/panel2.png
<Infy_> thanks
<mips1911> aguitel, that's up to you, I'm happy with it. There is no official support for it though.
<mips1911> Infy_, did you come right?
<n-iCe> Weird
<n-iCe> I really can't move the icons in the top bar to the right
<GridCube> n-iCe, go to the panel preferences, and edit the position of elements from there
<n-iCe> yeah but all the icons are in the left
<knome> add a separator if you have removed them
<n-iCe> oh that could be
<n-iCe> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05082012-050442pm.php
<n-iCe> the separator must go before or after?
<knome> after the skype launcher
<knome> then make it expand
<knome> if it doesn't, by default
<n-iCe> THAT DID IT
<n-iCe> Awesome
<n-iCe> thanks knome
<knome> no problem
<n-iCe> I'm loving xubuntu
<knome> great to hear that
<n-iCe> I'll be around
<n-iCe> something is different here too
<n-iCe> I can't move/grab the windows to set it in other place
<n-iCe> in the window buttons
<GridCube> what?
<n-iCe> you the see windows buttons right?
<n-iCe> when you open a site, or a terminal or a software are listed in the windows buttons
<n-iCe> but if I launch gimp at the end, after lunched two terminal windows
<GridCube> oh yes
<n-iCe> I can't move the gimp window button to the beggining, before the 2 terminals buttons
<n-iCe> why?
<GridCube> you have to go to the options and choose the option to allow drag and drop
<GridCube> because the default state is to not allow it
<n-iCe> done
<n-iCe> again, thanks
<knome> GridCube, i didn't know that either :)
<n-iCe> awesome
<GridCube> :P
<aquix> lock panel  your talking about?
<GridCube> nope
<n-iCe> on system monitor, proccesor says: Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz × 2
<n-iCe> I assume by x2 is because is detecting both, right?
<knome> n-iCe, i imagine so
<rolesp> I get this error from Monodevelop: Error when trying to load the project Project does not support framework '.NETFramework,Version=v4.0'
<rolesp> think something is missing, but can't find anything in the repositories
<GridCube> !mono
<rolesp> maybe ubottu is sleeping
<GridCube> he doesnt know
<Unit193> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<GridCube> rolesp, you might better ask in ##mono
<GridCube> :)
<rolesp> ok GridCube, I try, thanks
<rolesp> is in this server?
<CellTech> xubuntu with lxde :D I love it
<CellTech> How can I install and try trinity, or is it even worth it
<knome> that sounds like lubuntu
<n-iCe> haha
#xubuntu 2012-05-09
<t0rx__> anyone know how to drop to a busybox prompt from the "enter passphrase" prompt for an encrypted drive?
<GridCube> nope
<alex__> hello.  I'm trying to set up Xubuntu to resume for suspended mode by using the mouse or keyboard instead of using the power button, I couldn't find anything in power settings.
<craigbass1976> I've gotten rid of unity with a "sudo apt-get remove unity unity-2d unity-2d-panel unity-2d-spread unity-asset-pool unity-services unity-lens-files unity-lens-music unity-lens-applications gir1.2-unity-5.0 unity-common indicator-sound indicator-power indicator-appmenu libindicator7 indicator-application indicator-datetime indicator-messages libnux-2.0-0 nux-tools libunity-misc4 unity-2d-common"  I still a unity-ish looki
<craigbass1976> ng login screen.  I'm more apt to live with this than with the drum sound at the login.  How on earth do I get rid of that?
<Unit193> dpkg -l |grep ubuntu-sounds  see if that comes up with anything.
<Unit193> Also, the login is "unity-greeter" and Xubuntu uses something else.
<Unit193> lightdm-gtk-greeter
<craigbass1976> Unit193, something didn't make the transition then when I installed xubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> Did you copy that into a terminal?
<craigbass1976> ii  ubuntu-sounds
<Unit193> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-sounds   in a terminal.
<craigbass1976> If I ever get hold of that drummer...
<craigbass1976> Unit193, thanks; I've got to try it out
<p-cHAN> Hello boys. MyXubuntu precise is very heavy on my machine. How I can solve it? My old pc is a atom with 1gb of ram with intel graphics card
<Unit193> Disable any unwanted or needed services/programs on startup.
<p-cHAN> Unit193: give me suggestions. I use bluetooth and I not use screensaver. Can you borrow me ram memory. I live in brazil and can you send for me?
<p-cHAN> Gnu community
<p-cHAN> shared  computer pieces
<p-cHAN> hehehe
<Unit193> Did you disable the screensaver then?
<Unit193> Also, you could try #ubuntu-es or #xubuntu-es if you'd like support in Spanish better.
<p-cHAN> Unit193: I understand better engish
<p-cHAN> I think I go back to 10.04. Its have server support yet
<Unit193> Would still be better to be on current though.
<p-cHAN> |Slacker|: Why are you in xubuntu chat? You must support slackware
<|Slacker|> p-cHAN, I used to use slackware but dropped it for ubuntu/xubuntu
<|Slacker|> I'm too lazy to register another nick :p
<p-cHAN> |Slacker|: Xubuntu is really easy, but, need offline installer from PCBSD
<|Slacker|> why you say that? the installer seems good to me
<Unit193> Alternate and desktop installers work for me™
<p-cHAN> |Slacker|: I need puredata extended but I don't know compile. iT is very hard for me
<|Slacker|> i see
<REK_007> is there any tool to monitor frequency of cpu and then change it on a fly ... like the one I had on GNOME ubuntu .
<red_> hi installing latest xubuntu
<red_> got a question about vmplayer
<red_> anyone have any experience with it?
<red_> youse guys enjoy your evening, or morning, or whatever the heck time it is wherever you are
<xoolander> an OS for ants!
<xoolander> its got to be at least 3 times bigger
<xoolander> is there a way to refresh the list of wireless networks without rebooting?
<Cyberspaceloa> haha
<Cyberspaceloa> the derek xoolander OS for kids who can't compute good?
<xubuntu817> I installed xubuntu using the CD, but my computer still always boots into vista
<xubuntu817> Though if I boot again with the CD in, it does detect that I had previously installed
<xubuntu817> how can I get it to allow me to choose each time I boot
<Unit193> Try holding left shift as the computer boots, or meybe grub didn't install?
<xubuntu817> I'll try the left shift thing
<Unit193> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xubuntu817> I believe though that grub didn't install
<xubuntu817> can you think of any reason why it wouldn't install?
<xubuntu817> I  just went with the default install options all the way
<xubuntu817> thanks for the links though:)
<xubuntu817> and I didn't install windows over it, or anything like that
<Unit193> Not offhand, but there is a easy enough way to fix in one of the links.
<xubuntu817> Ok I'll give it a shot, thanks.
<Unit193> (First one recommends you install boot-repair)
<xubuntu277> Ok so I'm trying to use boot repair so I can maybe boot into xubuntu and not just vista, and I encountered something
<xubuntu277> it says:
<xubuntu277> the sda2 (windows recovery environment) partition is nearly full
<xubuntu277> and I should delete files
<xubuntu277> however I am hesitant to do so
<xubuntu277> what do you recommend?
<Unit193> It's always nearly full, from what I remember.
<xubuntu277> o in that case I guess I'll ignore the error?
<Unit193> From what I remember.
<holstein> i would go look, and if its not full, ignore the error
<xubuntu000> Hi, I installed xubuntu (computer also has vista) but it wouldn't boot into xubuntu.  After running "boot repair", it does indeed boot into xubuntu, however I have lost the ability to boot into vista.
<xubuntu000> I'm thinking of taking my machine to a computer repair shop but if anyone has any other suggestions I'd be open
<hmmmm> what logon manager does xubuntu use?
<Unit193> hmmmm: Lightdm.
<hmmmm> thanks
<Unit193> As of 11.10.
<hmmmm> i like it
<hmmmm> wait, how do i find my version of ubuntu?
<Unit193> xubuntu000 needs to run something like update-grub, or os-prober.
<Unit193> lsb_release -a
<hmmmm> ah yes, this is 11.10
<hmmmm> hmm, so i think this lightdm might replace slim on my other systems
<Unit193> The theme is better in 12.04. ;)
<warhell> i am enjyoing xubuntu 12.04 my self, i do want xfce 4.10 tho
<hmmmm> i believe that xubuntu is the closest thing to a unified, standard Linux desktop distribution
<hmmmm> if there is such a thing
<hmmmm> this is the only Linux distro i'd use
<warhell> its nice light weight and so forth, tho i used almost all the ubuntu's lubuntu is fast tho.
<warhell> but kinda lacks in easier options that xubuntu makes up for.
<hmmmm> hmm
<hmmmm> is this Lightdm something brand new?
<warhell> nice
<warhell> i found a deb file for it
<warhell> hehe
<hmmmm> it seems to be Linux-only at this time
<hmmmm> :(
<warhell> i gotta reboot
<Fableflame> Anybody having sound issues with 12.04?
<knome> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Fableflame> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Fableflame> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<warhell> im not
<knome> Fableflame, if you want to search the bot, please do it in query; /msg ubottu
<Fableflame> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Fableflame> I seem to have lost all sound in Xubuntu 12.04. I was on YouTube with Chromium when it first happened, but I also have no sound in FireFox and Gmusicbrowser. I've tried looking in Alsamixer but everything seems fine there. I also tried looking in PulseAudio Volume Control but couldn't find any problems.
<linuxfreaker> Hi Guys
<linuxfreaker> I need help regarding UEFI mode installation for Ubuntu 11.04 on Dell hardware
<linuxfreaker> Its not able to get install and proceed after GRUB menu during the installation
<Fableflame> I seem to have lost all sound in Xubuntu 12.04. I was on YouTube with Chromium when it first happened, but I also have no sound in FireFox and Gmusicbrowser. I've tried looking in Alsamixer but everything seems fine there. I also tried looking in PulseAudio Volume Control but couldn't find any problems.
<ochosi> Fableflame: if it's not a software-problem then it's hard to help...
<Fableflame> ochosi, it has to be a software problem, I didn't have any sound issues until today after installing Xubuntu.
<ochosi> Fableflame: if all channels are unmuted and you see the progress-bar in pavucontrol jumping up and down while you play back stuff, then i'm not sure i can help
<ochosi> have you set the port in output-device to the correct output in pavucontrol?
<Fableflame> Right now the port is set to headphones, since I have a set plugged in
<ochosi> yeah, that should be fine
<Fableflame> Odd, I now have sound again, even though I haven't changed anything.
<xwalk_> Is there no sudo auth needed for package updates any longer through the package manager?
<xwalk_> I haven't had to authenticate since the initial install for updates.
<xubuntu857> hi
<xxxx8888> hi folks
<xxxx8888> trying to upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10
<xxxx8888> running into some issues
<xxxx8888> bit a noobie to linux
<ochosi> what's the problem?
<xxxx8888> first a message saying need tostop or restart xscreensaver and xlockmore
<xxxx8888> opened terminal and "sudo killall xscreensaver"
<xxxx8888> seemed to work
<xxxx8888> but no such process found was the message from "sudo killall xlockmore"
<xxxx8888> seems common bug but no fix yet
<ochosi> xxxx8888: no that's fine, no need to kill xlockmore i think
<xxxx8888> you think?
<xxxx8888> everything is on this machine and the warning says i might affect the login systems
<xxxx8888> really dont want to brick it
<xxxx8888> but im a gambler so have clicked forward
<xxxx8888> anyway
<ochosi> you can test whether xlockmore is running easily: "ps -A | grep lock"
<ochosi> if yuo don't get xlockmore there, then it's not running
<ochosi> so no need/possibility to kill it ;)
<xxxx8888> kk will check that
<xxxx8888> next im getting this window that is telling me everything using nss needs killing
<xxxx8888> i dont know what that is
<ochosi> !nss
<ochosi> ubottu also doesn't know anything about it
<ubottu> ochosi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xxxx8888> have an input box :services to restart GNU libc library upgrade
<ochosi> xxxx8888: mind to simply post a screenshto?
<xxxx8888> i assume its secure sign in libraries
<xxxx8888> where would you like me to post said screenshot?
<ochosi> it's some network security service libraries
<xxxx8888> thought so
<ochosi> e.g. imagebin.org
<xxxx8888> have i got a built innscrengrabber on this xubuntu thingammy then
<Gape> Hello, how do I change back touchpad two finger tap to middle click
<xxxx8888> screengrabber
<Gape> (in 11.10 tapping the touchpad with two fingers meant middle click, in 12.04 it changed to right click. I want it back to middle click)
<xxxx8888> yes found it
<ochosi> Gape: have you looked at the mouse settings dialog?
<Gape> Yes, it doesn't seem to have any setting related to it. (Hold on,
<Gape> I'll check again in a minute, I'm on my desktop computer atm)
<ochosi> Gape: if not, you might have to install a programme like tpconfig
<Gape> Ok, you probably mean settings manager -> Mouse and Touchpad. That has no settings regarding tapping with multiple fingers (only option to disable 'Tap touchpad to click')
<ochosi> Gape: right, i couldnt test whether that setting exists because i don't have a multi-touch-enabled touchpad
<xxxx8888> right then the images are up on imagebin
<xxxx8888> latest set "groitswitch"
<xxxx8888> one of terminal -one of help/ message thinagmmy
<Gape> I just checked tpconfig in ubuntu software center, from the comments it seems it's only command line program to configure other programs, which doesn't seem much use. Do you know if xubuntu uses synaptics touchpad driver?
<xxxx8888> was trying to test if xlockmore was running and the command is confusing me
<ochosi> xxxx8888: i need a link to that image, thousands of people post images on imagebin every day...
<xxxx8888> its the first one on the page labelled groitswitch
<xxxx8888> but will link it
<ochosi> Gape: that depends on your touchpad. if it's a synaptics touchpad, then yes (drivers go via kernel and xorg, nothing xubuntu-specific)
<xxxx8888> http://imagebin.org/211659
<xxxx8888> and http://imagebin.org/211660
<xxxx8888> second one shows terminal
<ochosi> xxxx8888: right, but what's the specific problem? are you actively using rsync, cups or cron at the moment?
<xxxx8888> absolutely no idea
<xxxx8888> wouldnt know what they were if they jumped up and slapped me
<xxxx8888> the issue was mainly the xlockmore one
<xxxx8888> and i dont understand the check command that was indicated
<xxxx8888> ps -A"vertical line" ...
<xxxx8888> what is the vertical line
<xxxx8888> i am cluelessas far as linux goes
<xxxx8888> you are doing very well if i can make it work because im a fucking idiot
<Gape> ochosi: Thanks, I was able to change it easily via synclient [command]
<xxxx8888> ???? still wouldlike to check whether xlockmore is running tobe sure
<xxxx8888> alt win doesnt workas my third evel key chooser
<REK_007> |
<xxxx8888> level
<REK_007> this is the vertical line
<REK_007> xxxx8888: <command> | <command>
<xxxx8888> yes i can see the key but dont now te third evle key chooser
<xxxx8888> on linux
<xxxx8888> what is it default in buntu?
<xxxx8888> see i am idiot
<REK_007> can you tell me what are you trying to achieve
<REK_007> i see you trying to look at the process list
<REK_007> if you are trying to highlight out one particular process then
<xxxx8888> i want to check if xloxkmore is still running- but allcombinations i can remember wont give me the 3rd level key choser
<REK_007> ps -A | grep <name>
<xxxx8888> so i cant type the vertical line thigammy
<ochosi> xxxx8888: copy-paste?
<xxxx8888> it would benice to have it working
<REK_007> shift+key where it has it
<xxxx8888> that would workif copy paste worked in this chat program
<xxxx8888> it dont
<REK_007> ohh 3rd level.. then sorry I dont know
<xxxx8888> arse
<xxxx8888> not u
<xxxx8888> just swearing
<REK_007> hmm
<ochosi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ochosi> ;)
<REK_007> what program are you using which doesnt let copying?
<xxxx8888> xchat
<ochosi> ok, gotta leave now, good luck xxxx8888
<penreturns> <xxxx8888> xchat
<REK_007> xxxx8888:  just select the part you want to copy and right click and copy iy
<REK_007> it*
<penreturns> works fine ;)
<REK_007> ctrl+c wont work AFAIK
<REK_007> yeah it works penreturns .. I too use xchat and irssi extensively :) both support copy pasting
<xxxx8888> done, saved text option located nd deployed
<REK_007> good :)
<penreturns> ;)
<xxxx8888> but that isnt copy paste is it?
<penreturns> hello from malaysia :)
<REK_007> hello penreturns ...
<nicklas__> can you install dropbox in xubuntu/xfce from package manager without getting nautilus/gnome desktop pulled?
<REK_007> xxxx8888: yeah its controversial ;)
<penreturns> hello
<xxxx8888> everything in linux always is
<xxxx8888> so desperate to not be windows.....
<xxxx8888> dont get me wrong i hate windows
<xxxx8888> but linux has ientity complex
<astraljava> Ok ok, this is well outside of the topic for this channel. Take it to -offtopic, please.
<xxxx8888> yes mum
<penreturns> im using xubuntu voyager, n looks like dropbox hv an issue... theres no option to get publick link
<magnus> hi - how do I change the theme in Xubuntu? Can't see a shortcut?
<REK_007> xxxx8888: put in a suggestion to developers :)
<REK_007> magnus: Menu>Settings>settings manager>apperance
<magnus> REK_007: thank you
<nicklas__> i need dropbox
<xxxx8888> this is the output from terminal fromthe "ps -A grep lock" command
<xxxx8888> 18 ?        00:00:00 kblockd
<REK_007> magnus: You are welcome
<xxxx8888> is that stopped?
<REK_007> if it shows up on ps list then its running xxxx8888
<REK_007> you can do "top" to check it on real time
<REK_007> check process list*
<xxxx8888> where is that?
<nicklas__> penreturns: or what is xubuntu manager?
<xxxx8888> please remember i am idiot
<nicklas__> sorry, meant voyager penreturns
<laite> nicklas__: you can, just install package 'nautilus-dropbox' - despite its name it only suggests nautilus to be installed, not require it
<xxxx8888> the suggested command doesnt give me a list it just outputs the above line
<xxxx8888> 18 ?        00:00:00 kblockd
<penreturns> its still xubuntu, maybe it just a theme, complete with all installed apps,..
<penreturns> can found it here http://voyager.legtux.org/
<xxxx8888> ho hum
<REK_007> xxxx8888: if the process shows up on "ps" command then its active
<xxxx8888> right then jow do i kill it?
<xxxx8888> how
<REK_007> kill <PID>
<xxxx8888> just type that?
<nicklas__> laite: you are sure? and the same for kubuntu?
<xxxx8888> this is from the upgrade manager that i got here asking...
<xxxx8888> not my fault im an idiot
<nicklas__> laite: it doesnt pull nautilus and gnome desktop automatically?
<REK_007> xxxx8888: yeah just type in that should work
<nicklas__> laite: and it will work?
<laite> nicklas__: don't know for kubuntu, but at least on xubuntu you can install without gnome/nautilus
<laite> works for me :)
<REK_007> xxxx8888: well am a beginner as well :) got on Xubuntu yesterday itself
<xxxx8888> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<nicklas__> laite: then it should work in kubuntu though, logically
<laite> yeah, I guess so
<xxxx8888> thats what i get from kill <PID>
<nicklas__> laite: thank you very much
<laite> nicklas__: np
<REK_007> xxxx8888: you have to replace <PID> with the number ID of the process you want to kill
<nicklas__> laite: well then, how exactly did you install it? you chose the package, and chose not to pull nautilus or what?
<xxxx8888> what about a taskmanager gui? where i can just lidst the processes and kill what i want?
<REK_007> xxxx8888: thats also ther
<xxxx8888> thats not what you said
<xxxx8888> so the process number is 18?
<REK_007> Menu>System>System monitor >process tab
<REK_007> yeah process ID is 18
<laite> nicklas__: you can install it from synaptic package manager, 'nautilus-dropbox', and for me it installed some python-libraries (total of ~1.5Mb) and that's it - however, dropbox has its own 'installer/setup' you have to run, but xubuntu will inform you about that
<xxxx8888> xxxx8888@xxxx8888-Milano:~/Desktop$ kill <P18>
<xxxx8888> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<xxxx8888> xxxx8888@xxxx8888-Milano:~/Desktop$ kill <18>
<xxxx8888> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `18'
<xxxx8888> no
<xxxx8888> doesnt work
<REK_007> xxxx8888: kill 18
<REK_007> this is the command
<xxxx8888> hy put the box round it
<REK_007> when its written <value> means replace the "<value>" with your required stuff
<xxxx8888> you guys have your own language to identify what your trying to tellme- without the phrasebook
<xxxx8888> this is why linux is not taking off
<xxxx8888> as it should
<xxxx8888> to much inspeak or knowledge of programming rquired
<REK_007> xxxx8888: well am sorry.These are general conventions .
<REK_007> xxxx8888: try  "kill 18"
<xxxx8888> bash: kill: (18) - Operation not permitted
<REK_007> xxxx8888: "sudo kill 18"
<xxxx8888> general conventions in the programming community....
<xxxx8888> seems to have worked
<xxxx8888> thanks sorry for the communication issues
<REK_007> hmm not an issue with that xxxx8888
<REK_007> your welcome
<xxxx8888> we sahll see when i finish the upgrade- and i amlearning the conventions as i go
<REK_007> xxxx8888: am suer you will pick them up on the way :)
<REK_007> sure*
<xxxx8888> ty have a good day
<laite> not really an support issue, but where I could get information about what effects to xubuntu (in long run) I should expect for installing newer kernel than official
<laite> Since my graphics gard needed kernel 3.3 for HDMI-audio I installed 3.3.5 from kernel.ubuntu.com
<nicklas__> laite: ok
<nicklas__> ty
<REK_007> laite: didnt the drivers of the card work ?
<laite> REK_007: proprietary drivers? Not really, they seemed to work really randomly and mostly not at all :/
<REK_007> laite: yeah which make you using?
<REK_007> I have not tested on xubuntu but on ubuntu they used to work fine for me
<laite> REK_007: make?
<REK_007> ati or nvidia?
<laite> oh, sorry - ATI
<REK_007> ohh then cant help now .. sold my ATI about a month back :P
<laite> :)
<laite> HDMI audio worked if my TV was on during boot, but not if I switched TV on when xubuntu was already running - unless I took the cable off and put it back in again
<laite> but I thought it was too much of a trouble, and tried a lot of things during couple of days until finally switched to newer kernel
<REK_007> well from my experience so far on xubuntu .. audio depatment needs serious tweaking
<REK_007> well I am noob ... so i really cant say how to fix it or tweak it :P
<laite> yeah, I'm not too much of a pro myself =D
<baizon> laite: what model?
<laite> baizon: It's ATI Radeon HD6250, on Acer Aspire One 722 laptop
<laite> It worked perfectly with proprietary drivers on Linux Mint 12, but unfortunately I have no idea of program versions etc.
<xubuntu206> anyone here?
<holstein> xubuntu206: just ask :)
<xubuntu206> wow)) just wanted to ask, if anybody had an experience of using xubuntu on samsung netbooks, such as n148?
<holstein> xubuntu206: i would try it live.. that'll give you an idea of the support... you can look at the hardware (which is likely intel) and is usually well supporte out of the box
<xubuntu206> i've already almost installed it, now trying to google-out the Fn-button problem, to make screen brightness control etc possible  :)
<xubuntu206> as for hw support, everything seems to work just out-of-box. it's amazing (:
<manuee> ahoy everyone
<manuee> is there any partition editor program in xubuntu?
<manuee> something like gparted
<holstein> manuee: gparted is "in" xubuntu
<manuee> you mean you can install it holstein right
<manuee> i didnt get it on a fresh install
<manuee> 12.04
<holstein> manuee: if you want it... otherwise, just open the package manger of your choice and search for a partition manager
<manuee> well, im install ing it now
<manuee> thnx =)
<holstein> manuee: i just have it.. and i dont remember if its default, or if i insatlled it
<holstein> installed*
<manuee> yup
<xubuntu206> live-usb image has gparted, afaik
<manuee> i always get freaked out when i have to install something bult for gnome
<manuee> not entirely sure if i should at all but anyway
<manuee> hehe
<aquix>  manuee  anything in the repos is free to install and is most likely an gnome app.
<manuee> right
<manuee> i get confused with window managers compatibility and perfomance implications
<manuee> heh
<manuee> totaly loving xubuntu thouhg
<manuee> im actualy going to install it onmy wife's laptop instead of ubuntu
<manuee> she'll probably notice a good performance improvement
<aquix> yeah. I'm new to xfce too. Came from mint 11. And very happy with xubuntu.
<n-iCe> hi
<aquix> hello
<midisa> help me set up the window sticky. When I turn on compiz, the window title is not active.
<aquix> you have to enable window decoration, window resize and window move in ccsm
<midisa> ш иу еуыештп
<midisa> sory. i be testing
<midisa> thank you
<aquix> no worries
<midisa> please get me picture, i have other labguage and not foun this option
<aquix> btw. if compiz don't start after boot you have to use the command:      compiz --replace &
<babble> what do you mean "get picture?" Do you want to take a screenshot?
<midisa> no, please get me screenshot
<midisa> i have other language and not found this option
<aquix> midisa  press the PrtSc   or print screen button
<babble> no, I think he's confused where the window decoration and window resize options are in his (russian?) localization of ccsm
<aquix> then use google translate
<midisa> yes yes russia
<aquix> I always recommend people using english language on their computer to avoid issues like this.
<midisa> not found this : window resize and window move
<Marzata> aquix: me too, but sometimes ppl can't change it.
<aquix> howcome?
<midisa> please help me
<Marzata> aquix: working in the public administration in non-english speaking country for example :)
<Marzata> midisa: what do you need help for?
<aquix> midisa   декор окна   ?
<midisa> да
<aquix> Marzata fair enough :)
<aquix> brb smokes
<midisa> помогите пожалуйста
<midisa> не могу найти эти опции
<Marzata> какие опции?
<midisa> может через командную строку как то можно
<Marzata> ах, а у его интефейс по русский, да?
<midisa> да
<midisa> window resize and window move
<Marzata> не надо
<midisa> изменение размера окна
<Marzata> только английски блин, тема лебедев не читал?
<midisa> я когда включаю компиз заголовки не акимвные и сразу уходят по верхнюю панель
<Marzata> это в каждая програма?
<midisa> не все
<Marzata> мне было это только в Стеллариум.
<midisa> некоторые отображаются по середине но заголовок все равно не активный
<Marzata> а когда нет компиз?
<Marzata> всё в порядке?
<midisa> да
<foobArrr> midisa: http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/ccsm9a55b6b4png.png
<midisa> но окна не вязкие
<midisa> по картинке нашел
<midisa> счас буду пробовать
<AyaneForever> Why is Update Manager asking me to update Compiz when I don't use Compiz at all? Same goes with some random GNOME games? Do I have a dependency I need to get rid of somewhere?
<midisa> foobArrr thank you !!!!
<midisa> work fine!
<babble> AyaneForever: have you installed something like Ubuntu Tweak?
<aquix> foobArrr smart :)          is that dock on the right the panel?
<AyaneForever> Yes, I do have UbuntuTweak, I use it to remove cruft
<midisa> хе хе рано радовался
<AyaneForever> Is that why?
<babble> Ubuntu Tweak depends on Compiz
<babble> (so it can configure the compiz bits it knows to config)
<midisa> окна работают а окно настроек нет
<midisa> помогите пожалуйста разобраться
<midisa> please help me
<midisa> setup windows not active
<midisa> other windows work fine
<AyaneForever> OK that makes sense. I don't use it for anything except cruft, really. I don't think apt-get autoremove does that fully does it?
<AyaneForever> I might just get rid of UbuntuTweak I'm tired of telling me I have updates when I don't.
<foobArrr> aquix: that's avant-window-navigator
<aquix> ok. I have to try that again. I'm running cairo
<babble> autoremove won't remove compiz in this case.
<babble> because it's marked as a dependency of Tweak
<AyaneForever> well I don't have compiz
<AyaneForever> I just removed tweak and I'm doing apt-get update
<babble> you do, you just aren't running it
<AyaneForever> I'm going to see if update manager still wants to install it for some reason
<babble> if you're nuking tweak that's overkill
<babble> imo
<babble> but you do what works for you
<babble> it'll be a few megs for some plugins you won't have to run - is that worth sacrificing Tweak for? If so, fair enough.
<babble> If you just let it *install* the bits of compiz that Tweak depends on, it'll stop asking for you to update.
<babble> again, there's no requirement that you run any of it
<AyaneForever> I somehow missed compiz as a dependency. Just purged it, I don't want it.
<babble> You don't want tweak or you don't want Compiz?
<babble> If you're unwilling to install compiz at all, even without running it, okay, go ahead and get rid of Tweak
<babble> but that still seems like overkill if Tweak is convenieent for you
<AyaneForever> yay it's gone and not asking me to update it, thank you a ton :D I didn't want compiz and I can remove tweak since I only used it to remove cruft. I should learn how to do that via commandline anyway
<AyaneForever> Tweak is overkill for one function I think
<babble> you don't have to do everything Tweak does from the commandline.
<babble> (you can do most of it in Synaptic, for one thing)
<aquix> I find ubuntu-tweak overrated to be honest
<babble> Tweak can be handy in that it collects a bunch of maintenance tasks in one place.
<babble> but again, I'm completely not saying anybody *ought* to use it
<babble> just that it *can* be useful, and that killing compiz in this case may be overkill.
<AyaneForever> Compiz was the reason I moved to xfce, honestly. I know I'm being overkill but I just don't want it, even if it's not in use.
<babble> *shrugs* like I said, you do what works best for you.
<AyaneForever> thanks a ton though. and I believe that's why we're linux users, we like doing what works best for us ;)
<aquix> choise ftw \o/
<foobArrr> are there alternatives to compiz scale? scale is the only reason I'm using compiz.
<aquix> same here
<AyaneForever> I've been looking for one, too.
<aquix> Think compiz is the only thing offering a scale feature. Or at least last time I searched for it
<babble> so, I've got an installation of 10.04 on a second partition (for Secondlife; Xorg crashes in 12.04 for now unless I install Xorg updates from xorg-edgers which are hideously slow on my hardware.)
<babble> When do the 10.04 repos go offline? Do I have a mirror or something I can use when that happens?
<aquix> unless you want to use kwin, but then you have to use kde. so the bloat you save  :p
<AyaneForever> Um... I think April 2013? I think it's 2013 for Ubuntu, but I'm not sure if it's the same for Xubuntu.
<AyaneForever> Although I like scale a lot, I still get everything done with a dock, kupfer, and the window list in my panel. Might not be as pretty but still very usable.
<aguitel> babble, april 2013
<babble> ah, if they're still up for a year, I should have enough time for Xorg issues to work out then.
<aguitel> yes
<AyaneForever> Anyone else worried that as soon as X.org gets "fixed" Wayland will become the new standard with a new charlie foxtrot of issues lol
<babble> now then: assuming Linden Lab drags their feets (this is likely), and it's something in LL
<babble> LL's code (any Secondlife viewer I try crashes), do I have to worry about this come next april? Heh.
<aquix> wayland had been on it's way since 1857 :)
<babble> I'm fine with maintenance releases stopping as long as I can still pull stuff from a frozen repo mirror someplace.
<foobArrr> how far along is wayland? ready for prime time soon?
<AyaneForever> Shuttleworth thinks it's pretty close.
<babble> (completely unreleated, it's been fun setting up Gnome 2 in 10.04 again. heh)
<aquix> wayland reminds me of duke nukem. but don't get me wrong, I look forward to the day it's stable and released
<babble> it will transform 3d gaming, er GUI infrastructure as we know it!
<aquix> it's time to kick ass and install linux
<babble> hehe
<crond> I've lost a lot of faith in Ubuntu due to Unity
<crond> I find it atrocious
<crond> but that's just $0.02
<aquix> unity and gnome-shells, don't get me started
<babble> I've been living in Gnome Shell since 12.04
<babble> I keep trying everything.
<astraljava> Sorry to step in here and ruin all the fun, but please refrain from deviating this far from support issues. Chit-chat can be done on -offtopic. Thanks for understanding!
<crond> oh sorry
<aquix> oh sorry. I didn't know about offtopic. On my way
<AyaneForever> Does anyone have any themes they'd recommend besides Greybird? I like greybird a lot, something simple and elementary-ish to try out?
<knome> AyaneForever, not many support gtk3 well yet
<ochosi> AyaneForever: and especially for gtk3.4 there aren't that many themes yet that have been ported. you can try zukitwo though
<Unit193> I can open file-roller and get no error messages in the terminal with zuk<tab>
<AyaneForever> Bummer. I just wish that Firefox had scrollbars sans up and down arrows like every other app. I guess I'll deal with it :P It's trivial, really.
<aquix> I use an addon called Smoothwheel that makes scrolling a lot easier.
<aquix> or smoother :)
<AyaneForever> The smooth scrolling isn't an issue, I just use FF's built in smooth scrolling, I'm saying I wish the scroll bars wouldn't have the up and down arrow like other GTK3 apps. It could be solved with a theme but afaik no themes are available for FF 12 that look good with Greybird. It's fine, really.
<Releed> Hola!
<Releed> Folgendes... ich will auf meinem frischen xubuntu xmbc installieren. schon geschehen.. nur wenn ich es starte wird der Bildschirm einfach schwarz und bleibt schwarz, dann hilft nur noch Strom weg und neustarten... selbst wenn ich es via das Terminal starte "xmbc > ~/output.log steht NICHTS in dem logfile drinnen.. noch wer ne idee? :D
<AyaneForever> Sorry, I don't speak German so I had to use Google Translate, which is gramatically terrible. I hope this translates right. Anyway, What video drivers if any are you using?
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Marzata> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<t0rx__> anyone know how I can drop to a busy box prompt at the splash screen?
<t0rx__> after boot?
<t0rx__> I'm working with an encrypted drive so it is at the passphrase prompt that I want a busybox shell.
<t0rx__> Anyone?
<Marzata> why one can't change the current user name in 12.04.? It was posible in 11.10 .
<Releed> @AyaneForever
<Releed> the Standard-Driver?
<Releed> Is that wron?
<Releed> wrong*
<Releed> I have two video cards, onboard and a external graphics card...
<Releed> at the moment the cable is connected to the onboard card!
<Releed> should i remove the external card and try again?
<warhell> I'm wondering since my desktop only has 2 gigs of ram and mobo really only supports 4 gigs which i gotta get certain type to upgrade which is lame, any way would it be fine running 64bit xubuntu or i386 with 2 gigs of ram?
<AyaneForever> Yes?
<AyaneForever> OMG sorry
<AyaneForever> ummm
<doda1> hi folks
<doda1> where can i find an official 4.10 ppa?
<AyaneForever> I was going to say if you have propietary drivers perhaps xbmc doesn't like them, but it sounds like you already have the open source ones. Try on board video? If that isn't working try the card.
<AyaneForever> I don't have a whole lot of experience with xbmc so those are just educated guesses if you're having video issues. I assume everything else works, right? You can load into x and other DEs?
<Releed> jeah x works
<AyaneForever> Also if you are using on board video, remove the external card you might confuse xbmc what you're trying to use.
<Releed> a okay
<Releed> ill try this
<AyaneForever> try that
<Releed> ill be back soon :D
<AyaneForever> Good luck hope that's it
<Releed> AyaneForever
<Releed> tried it
<Releed> ^^
<Releed> still black screen :D
<AyaneForever> *sigh*
<AyaneForever> um
<Releed> cant i get an output to any logfile? to see where the problem is
<AyaneForever> Unfortunately that would not be my area of expertise
<AyaneForever> Anyone else??
<Releed> :D
<astraljava> Graphics are logged in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, or something like that. Not on a linux machine right now.
<n-iCe> You like my desktop? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05092012-030016pm.php
<Marzata> n-iCe: wow
<n-iCe> you like it? :D
<doda1> n-iCe, simple and tidy with a nice wallpaper, cool
<guest-6iYN6l> having an issue where i login and it automatically takes me back to the login screen any help would be appreciated i've tried deleting .ICEauthority with no luck
<n-iCe> I did not get you
<n-iCe> Not sure If I can help you though, but would like to try
<n-iCe> After you log in, the system returns you to the login menu?
<holstein> guest-6iYN6l: i would try as a different user
<n-iCe> I would try removing the password at boot and setting to boot auto
<holstein> login in tty and see if there are errors about permissions
<guest-6iYN6l> i can login as guest
<Unit193> Good for you?
<guest-6iYN6l> someone asked if i could login as a different user
<guest-6iYN6l> i can't seem to login with my main user it logs in and then takes me right back to the login screen after i enter the password
<guest-6iYN6l> it works to login the tty but how do i check for errors?
<Dindon_> Hi , there is a startupmanager or similar  in the repos of xubuntu pangolin 12.04?
<holstein> guest-6iYN6l: you know its something with theuser config now
<guest-6iYN6l> i deleted ICEauthority
<guest-6iYN6l> .ICEauthority
<holstein> guest-6iYN6l: cool... it'll be soemthing else then
<guest-6iYN6l> ok thanks
<holstein> if it were me, on my skill level i would just move things from /home til it worked
<guest-6iYN6l> hmmm
<guest-6iYN6l> ok
<guest-6iYN6l> i'll be back i will try some things
<guest-6iYN6l> thanks again
<Dindon_> startup manager  or similar for the new  xubuntu 12.04 , there is???
<holstein> Dindon_: yup.. should be actually in the menu somewhere called "startup" or "sessions"
<Dindon_> the app is startupmanager not session manager
<holstein> Dindon_: cool! enjoy its functionality :)
<xubuntu709> hi
<xubuntu709> I am using xunbuntu 10.4
<holstein> 10.04*
<xubuntu709> I was expecting the package manager to propose me to update to 12.04
<xubuntu709> But it tell me I am up to date
<aquix> xubuntu709  that would be a bad idea no matter what the manager say
<Dindon_> and im using xubuntu 12.04 and hasnt the old app startupmanager
<holstein> i would prefer a fresh insatll, but you can go from 10.04 to 12.04 xubuntu709
<xubuntu709> aquix, how should the update be perform?
<astraljava> xubuntu709: It will suggest you to do that when the first point release is out.
<holstein> xubuntu709: there are settings in synaptic you can change... "show lts release" something like that
<aquix> xubuntu709 I wouldn't do an update. I would do a fresh install over the old one
 * holstein +1 on fresh install
<xubuntu709> yes, the setting say show lts
<astraljava> xubuntu709: But of course you don't have to. It's a good idea, though, when lucid faces EOL.
<xubuntu709> EOL is in one year on the desktop
<xubuntu709> And there won't be any other LTS in that time
<holstein> xubuntu709: 3 years in 10.04... 5 years in 12.04
<aquix> yeah, install 12.04 now since it's lts. Refreshing new packages comes with it :)
<Dindon_> could i install the old app startupmanager for xubuntu oneric in xubuntu 12.04 or is a risk?
<astraljava> xubuntu709: Yes, it'll suggest you to update to 12.04.
<holstein> Dindon_: try it.. its a risk
<aquix> Dindon_  what are you trying to do?
<holstein> i see no reason to revert a startup manager
<Releed> AyaneForever
<Releed> it works! :D
<AyaneForever> Yay! What was it??
<Releed> its a 6150 se geforce, had to pick the 3d experimental driver
<Releed> u were right
<Releed> and! now the best is coming
<AyaneForever> Fantastic
<Releed> xmbc can play even 720p files with it!
<Releed> 0o
<Releed> what the hell :D onboard stoneage chip :D
<Releed> i LOVE xmbc! damn shit
<AyaneForever> haha!
<AyaneForever> Awesome!
<warhell> it allways crashed on me
<warhell> or never ran right.
<warhell> so i quit using it.
<warhell> and just used ushare
<gcote> I was kick out of the when chat as xubuntu709
<gcote> I was discuting updating from 10.04 to 12.04  versu a fresh install
<gcote> A lot of people where recommanding a fresh install
<gcote> I asked why and I did not get your answer
<holstein> gcote: the speed
<holstein> gcote: you should not do anything like that anyways without backing up your data.. at that point, i think its about 5 hours faster in my experience to do a fresh install
<gcote> holstein: why is a fresh install faster?
<holstein> gcote: takes me about 12 minutes to install ubuntu on a modern machine.. best case, it takes an update manager less than 7 hours to upgrade
<gcote> holstein: I have a lot of configuration, I was expecting a update to kept them, but a fresh install to erase them all
<holstein> gcote: try them both and see for yourself
<gcote> It would take me a lot more that 5 hours to reconfigure everything
<holstein> gcote: you backup your /home, and put it back in place
<holstein> gcote: as i said, try both
<Releedd> so going to bed
<Releedd> night! thx a lot everybody.
<aquix> gcote  if you get troubles after an update, you can spend way more time fixing it than a fresh install would. I know it's a pain, but a fresh install forces you to make backups of your data, and that is a goos thing. Once you have a system, a fresh install can take no more than 2 hours including all settings.
<gcote> my /home is 800m, I don't have anuthing to back it up
<aquix> *goos means good
<holstein> gcote: go for it!
<holstein> gcote: i have dont both, and id rather put a stick in my eye than do an upgrade, but you'll need to learn for yourself
<holstein> upgrades work fine (usually)
<aquix> gcote  Don't mean backing up using a program or anything like that. Just keeping important files and paswords/bookmars and stuff copied to another disk, partition or dropbox/ubuntuone.
<holstein> gcote: if you dnt have your data backed up, you *will* have problems at some point.. you might as well deal with that now
<holstein> dont*
<gcote> I have the most important data backup, but all the stuff that can be redownload is not
<gcote> I backup about 16G on several location
<holstein> gcote: that hard drive *will* fail
<holstein> they all do..
<gcote> Yes, but usually, by the time they fail, I moved data to another one
<gcote> I got three copy of the important stuff
<holstein> gcote: its not my data, so do what you like.. if you are saying to me "i canr reinstall because my data is not backed up" then you are asking for trouble
<gcote> I am ok redoneloading a few thing when the hard drive fail
<holstein> if your dats is backed up, then its backed up
<gcote> But I was not expecting to have to do it just to do a upgrade
<holstein> gcote: sure, and you can and should, and are AFAIK
<holstein> gcote: if you are asking a quesiont, the answer is i and others feel a fresh install is worth it
<gcote> If I try to upgrade, what is the procedure
<holstein> gcote: i you are going to upgrade, go for it :)
<aquix> remember passwords/bookmarks from the browser, your aliases in .bashrc ,    podcast opml,  conkys, scripts, icons  and maybe make a file with commands you use.
<aquix> it's well worth getting it done :)
<gcote> I was expecting the upgrade would just change the list of package it points to and install the latest one
<holstein> gcote: all the latest ones are different
<holstein> gcote: you will be downloading the new ubuntu basically and putting it in place
<gcote> thanks for your feedback
<bodobob> why is no easy way for  a peristence file in LiveCD
<holstein> bodobob: i just install to USB
<bodobob> why should by an stick, when iwill only test?!
<bodobob> so my text: why is no easy way for a peristence file in LiveCD distro. and why does the "handmade" (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence) peristence file will not wil find alone at booting ubuntu, like puppy linux *.2fs file or like salix and so on? itś angry to lose after some hour "setup" this and not able to realy work with the distro!
<bodobob> by=buy
<holstein> bodobob: i have set up persistence before
<bodobob> and how?
<holstein> i dont personally see any advantage to it
<bodobob> uare german?
<holstein> i just install to the USB stick like normal... maybe without swap
<holstein> bodobob: ?
<holstein> im in the states
<bodobob> sorry, means >"holstein" it easyer in germany for me
<holstein> bodobob: its a german last name, and i live in the states, and i prefer an install to persistence
<bodobob> i tested so 5 distros
<bodobob> and ubunto & co is the only one with out option to save the first works
<holstein> bodobob: maybe you'll contribute it
<holstein> bodobob: i dont think its something that is on the radar as important
<holstein> no one will care if you make an ISO with it in there and distribute
<bodobob> :-/
<holstein> bodobob: its not the focus of the project be default
<bodobob> iám only a symple user
<holstein> like i said, i set it up with persistence
<holstein> but i prefer just installing
<holstein> i see only persistence and other benifits to an acutal install
<holstein> actual*
<bodobob> i dont will risk my installed systems bevor i seen what is the right distro
<holstein> bodobob: install to the USB stick
<holstein> bodobob: will be no risk
<holstein> bodobob: install GRUB on the usb as well
<holstein> bodobob: or, use the usb creator to make a persistant area
<bodobob> i readed must be a ext2 or mor on the falsh stick?
<holstein> bodobob: i remember letting the usb creator do what it needed to do
<holstein> bodobob: i think it was fat
<holstein> bodobob: when i do the normal install, then i can choose whatever i like
<bodobob> it is enable only to make a persi. without to install on usb flash?
<holstein> bodobob: its enable to do what you like.. literally anything
<bodobob> ...with the usb creator?
<holstein> bodobob: for me, i use whatever tools i want to accomplish the goal
<n-iCe> damn
<n-iCe> How come xubuntu uses the same resources as Ubuntu
<n-iCe> 700MB ram
<n-iCe> should not be less?
<holstein> bodobob: check out http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/ .. this should be relevant
<bodobob> i type 4 hour today for the shi.. persid.. and at the end, nothing
<bodobob> i readed this page today too
<holstein> bodobob: how did it fail?
<holstein> bodobob: what are the errors?
<holstein> for me, if i want ubuntu on a USB stick, i just install it there.. takes like 12 mintues, and im done.. and its persistent
<bodobob> i have now not a empty usb stick
<holstein> bodobob: cool... i say just install ubuntu there and you'll have persistence
<bodobob> hey, i only want test xubuntu and ot buy!
<holstein> bodobob: cool
<bodobob> 8-)
<holstein> bodobob: you can temporariliy actually install it to the USB stcik
<holstein> stick*
<holstein> bodobob: the end result is the same
<holstein> xubuntu is on a usb stick with persistence
<holstein> i just find it not only easier, but with more features
<bodobob> yes, and the installation will kill my stick, delet my salix
<bodobob> delete*
<holstein> bodobob: you can install it beside it
<holstein> bodobob: you can use a different stick
<holstein> bodobob: to make a persistent live USB, you'll need to have some free space on a USB stick anyways
<manuee> http://html9responsiveboilerstrapjs.com/
<bodobob> o.k., i forget xubuntu or vi invest in some usb sticks (kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu, slick etc.
<bodobob> i dont thrust the installer! an a message: usb will be formated..
<bodobob> so, bedtime and thank for ur help
#xubuntu 2012-05-10
<negrito> Is there a way to remove the painel 2 in Xubuntu?
<negrito> Oh, found it
<no-dev> How do I format a pendrive in Xubuntu? Right clicking there is not the option...
<warhell> unetbootin
<warhell> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Unit193> I used gparted, may be overkill but that's the best type of kill, right?
<warhell> unetbootin is good for usb thumbdrives tho
<warhell> yeah
<warhell> gparted be better if ya just want to format it
<no-dev> Xubuntu should have the option like Ubuntu, Windows...
<no-dev> To format the drive
<vfw> bug 950340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 950340 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[HP Pavilion dv7 NoteBook PC, IDT 92HD75B3X5, Mic, Internal] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950340
<vfw> sorry, wrong channel
<GridCube> no-dev, install gparted
<no-dev> just did
<hiawatha> installing xubuntu right now!
<hiawatha> Looks like there's nobody home.  Oh well.
<Etherael> Will there be any issue upgrading 11.04 ubuntu to 12.04 xubuntu?
<Unit193> I'd say so.
<Etherael> is it actually possible?
<Unit193> You'd have to go to 11.10 first.
<Etherael> I hear it could be as simple as apt-get install xubuntu-desktop then just take the upgrades offered in system manager?
<Unit193> You should just type  do-release-upgrade   in a terminal.
<Etherael> Actually I just recalled the precise reason I didn't go to 11.10
<Etherael> it completely breaks compiz, the grid plugin no longer works.
<warhell> ?
<Etherael> Does anyone have 12.04 and can confirm that's fixed?
<warhell> nah just xubuntu
<Etherael> compiz is not available in xubuntu?
<Etherael> just the wm
<warhell> you  can download compiz  and install it
<Etherael> yeah that's what I meant
<Etherael> post 11.04, the compiz packages in ubuntu core are completely stuffed.
<Etherael> not sure on 12.04
<Etherael> but definitely 11.10
<Etherael> I tried recompiling manually but that's a huge dog's breakfast for compiz and segfaults aplenty was the result.
<warhell> i dont know much about compiz
<DjNeoX> Hi!
<AyaneForever> Has anyone ever used lightdm to lock the screen? I've done a some research already to use it instead of xscreensaver but I haven't found much luck. I don't really want to have a screensaver, I just want the display to power off and it be locked afterwards, preferably with lightdm since xscreensaver is really ugly. I know it's not as secure as xscreensaver if i were to do this but still I would prefer lightdm. Any thoughts? Than
<AyaneForever> ks :)
<cythes> Does anyone else have dvd issues in xubuntu?
<cythes> Also brb in a few, need to reboot
<cythes> back
<cousteau> hmm, it looks like someone kicked his ethernet cable...
<daniel2> hi anyone around
<daniel2> anyone around
<Pici> Do you have a question?
<daniel2> yeah
<daniel2> i'm downloading xubuntu 12.04 lts and would like to use it on an old pc as a media server! do you have any idea what i can install? i don't need to stream internet through it! but i do want it to stream music films to my ubuntu machine and at some point other machines i connect to it!
<magnus> I take it your want it to be a dlna server?
<daniel2> yeah although i don't know what dlna is! lol
<magnus> its just a standard, which is getting used quite a bit. Allows other devices in the house to connect to it
<magnus> ie ps3 etc to connect to it
<magnus> I use a WD Mybook, but you could do the same on Linux
<daniel2> i just want to store all my music on it and then access it to watch films and listen to music through my ubuntu pc!
<magnus> streaming though yea
<daniel2> yeah stream it to my other ubuntu machine to watch on there
<magnus> I guess you still could do a dlna server, and setup serviio
<magnus> you could use a dlna player to connect to it
<daniel2> i'll be using eth0 to connect both computers
<magnus> I guess others may come up with other solutions, but that one would be setting it up for the future, esp if you purchase new media centres for the televisions in your house.
<magnus> as they'll be able to use it too
<daniel2> i'll google serviio
<magnus> daniel2: whatever network medium you use, does not matter
<magnus> best of luck ;)
<daniel2> i have read about xbmc
<daniel2> but i don't need to stream from the internet
<daniel2> thanks for the pointers
<craigbass1976> daniel2, http://www.doopensource.com/applications/stream-audio-with-ubuntu/  That's a walkthrough I wrote recently.  I'm finding that Android is retarded about m3u files though.  I can listen fine on other computers and an iPad.
<daniel2> ah thanks craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> daniel2, I also had an easier time with alsa faders and what not with a regular computer (the headless one that's going to do the full time streaming at church) than with the laptop.
<craigbass1976> Now I'm trying to get icecast and darkice firing up from the get go; I think the network is starting afterward, and that's why it won't start at boot.
<craigbass1976> Anyone else...  Is there a way to make the BOTTOM corners of a window easier to grab and resize with?
<oCean> craigbass1976: alt+rightclick and drag to resize
<aquix> craigbass1976  I was searching for that. Do you know a good guide to stream with icecast using mixxx?
<craigbass1976> aquix, no idea.
<aquix> ok, no worries.
<craigbass1976> oCean, alt_right click isn't doing anything
<craigbass1976> aquix, what are the advantages of mixx?
<oCean> craigbass1976: alt+right_click
<aquix> it's like virtual dj.   you should install it and check it out. It's become an awesome program
<craigbass1976> oCean, what's supposed to happen?
<oCean> craigbass1976: alt+press_mouse_button makes it possible (in XFCE) to resize the selected window
<craigbass1976> oCean, Ahhh, I get it.
<oCean> :)
<craigbass1976> Can't be maximized first.  How do I get vertical resizing?
<craigbass1976> forget it.  DOH!
<aquix> craigbass1976 hold the ALT key + middle mouse button -> then drag the window edge with your mouse
<aquix> ah, to late :)
<oCean> hehe
<xubuntu914> hello. I seem to have vanished the "envelope icon" on Xubuntu 12.04. notification-applet is running on the panel though
<craigbass1976> alt and middle mouse (pressing scroll wheel) tabs between windows for me
<craigbass1976> xubuntu914,  is it the indicator plugin you're looking for?
<aquix> it doesn't work if the window is maximized
<aquix> when pressing the scrollwheel + alt       do you see an arrow?
<xubuntu914> craigbass: probably, how do I start it again?
<dysoco> Anyone knows how to update to 4.109 ? I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mrpouit/ppa/ubuntu precise main" to my /etc/apt/sources.list but I can't use that Repo because of the GPG keys... any ideas ?
<baizon> dysoco: open termial... then sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mrpouit/ppa
<baizon> then it will work
<dysoco> oh OK, the URL formatting was the problem :P
<dysoco> thanks
<baizon> np
<craigbass1976> xubuntu914, I think you right click on an empty spot on the panel (the pane runs the whole width of the screen) do Panel --> Preferences, then go to the items tab,  click the green plus button, and add the indicator icon
<craigbass1976> You have to shuffle it around after with the up and down arrow buttons to get it where you want it.
<xubuntu914> craigbass1976, thank you very much
<xubuntu914> and congrats to all for a very fine distro... I had checked it in an earlier version and the improvement is colossal
<pimperle> after the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, X segfaults. I have a black screen but I can log into the device via ssh. What should i check first?
<pimperle> (On a sidenote I wonder why every ubuntu release upgrade breaks at least one thing for me) :(
<pimperle> it might be the fglrx driver i use
<pimperle> i'll try without it
<pimperle> why would it have 900+ upgradeable packages *after* the upgrade. I feel old. :(
<pimperle> and it wants to uninstall 209 packages. Is there some "Debugging dpkg/apt problems" guide/howto available online?
<baizon> pimperle: check the packages manually
<baizon> the boot problem comes from the graphics driver
<baizon> it was in my case
<pimperle> yes, i removed fglrx and will try to reenable it once the package problem is resolved
<pimperle> what do i have to check with the packages?
<baizon> in my case the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 took 1200 packages
<baizon> if you need them
<baizon> but in the most case there arent needed anymore
<pimperle> most of it is libs
<baizon> but check if there are programms that you need
<pimperle> but also virtualbox
<baizon> pimperle: so its not a problem
<pimperle> and I am afraid that 209 libraries missing will cause the system to fail
<baizon> alsmost all of them are dependencies from other packages
<baizon> pimperle: no they wont, dont worry ;)
<pimperle> some years ago aptitude removed a bunch of packages during update and left me with a mostly unusable problem
<baizon> aptitude != apt-get
<baizon> and ubuntu dropd aptitude cause its for debian :)
<baizon> ubuntu is using apt-get
<baizon> apt
<aquix> aptitude have it's uses, but yeah, use apt-get
<pimperle> oh, its dropped?
<aquix> yeah, you have to install it
<pimperle> apt-get upgrade will update 969 packages but leave the 209 untouched and not upgraded
<aquix> upgrading?
<baizon> pimperle: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/aptitude-removed-from-ubuntu-1010.html
<pimperle> oh, I've used it ever since and only considered apt-get when I didn't want aptitude to think for me
<pimperle> aquix: yes, it looks as those are the packages aptitude wanted to remove
<aquix> aptitude is good for search version and show
<baizon> i dont trust aptitude since it broke my system once
<aquix> well, never upgrade again. waste of time :)
<baizon> aquix: there is a apt-show-version ;)
<baizon> and the best way to upgrade is using update-manager
<astraljava> pimperle: Quite possibly the rest of the packages require dist-upgrade.
<aquix> update manager is just a gui frontend
<baizon> aquix: yes, but it never broke my system :)
<pimperle> I did do-release-upgrade which reported that an error had occured but wouldn't let me scroll up to see it
<aquix> fair enough :)
<baizon> for servers i use do-release-upgrade :)
<pimperle> then i rebooted, uninstalled fglrx and now do-release-upgrade says theres nothing new, though aptitude reports 1200+ outdated packages
<pimperle> so it looks like do-release-upgrade actually failed a lot
<baizon> pimperle: apt-get upgrade?
<astraljava> pimperle: What does `lsb_release -a` tell you?
<pimperle> upgrade-manager fails with aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException: Error: could not find a distribution template
<pimperle> :)
<pimperle> astraljava: precise
<aquix> have you done clean, autoremove and autoclean yet?
<astraljava> pimperle: Okay, and if you do `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<pimperle> clean i did, the rest not yet
<pimperle> well, currently the flatmate wants to play online so i'll first have to figure how to limit apt-get's bandwidth usage. phew. but i'll find a way.
<pimperle> now dist-upgrade runs
<pimperle> and it doesn't seem to want to uninstall the packages aptitude did
<pimperle> which one should i trust?
<pimperle> i'll wait for dist-upgrade to finish though. Thanks for the help so far
<astraljava> apt-get
<aquix> trust apt-get
<polskasp> hi there is a software similar to cheese but for xubuntu xfce  and without use gnome?
<polskasp> lubuntu had a software similar to cheese and without use gnome libs   but for xubuntu i dont know it
<baizon> polskasp: software center? :)
<baizon> search there
<knome> there is no "xfce webcam software" if that is what you are after
<polskasp> and i dont know which used lubuntu, ¿which is  the name of software for lubuntu?
<baizon> polskasp: http://wxcam.sourceforge.net/
<polskasp> wxcam use software xfce ?
<baizon> polskasp: it doesnt have "gnome libs"
<baizon> its just written in c
<baizon> but doesnt have x64
<baizon> only x86
<baizon> ok im gone
<baizon> see you
<Mike-Linux-NL> Hello everyone. SInce pulseaudio is very buggy and crashes a lot, and also crashes the volumecontrol, is there a way to move to ALSA alone?
<Mike-Linux-NL> hotkeys are crashing to change the volume. the on screen animation works, yet the underlying volume change crashes
<Mike-Linux-NL> sometimes, sound crashes completely.
<acatiera> ey
<acatiera> so.. i got a problem.. im trying to instal xubuntu on a clean computer, and at the end of installation, it told me that it falied to install gnome, and asked for a different partition, wich i chose. when i started up again, the screen just went black with a single white space blinking for a long time... any idea whats wrong or how to fix it?
<nicklas_> hello, using sabayon and gentoo, but tired of all the work in those dists, so thinking of going back to easy to use dists, and ubuntu land is the choice for me
<nicklas_> but, dont know how much you can change looks/panels in unity, and tired of kde. so thinking of xubuntu. but, does xubuntu come with same support for everything as ubuntu, just different apps and such. or are there less barebone packages in xubuntu than ubuntu?
<Unit193> You can install what you want.  If you like LibreOffice better, you can just replace what's currently installed with it.
<nicklas_> acatiera: you are trying to install xubuntu? then why does it say that it fails installing gnome? xubuntu uses xfce
<acatiera> i dont know, and yes, im trying to install xubuntu.
<nicklas_> Unit193: that i understand, but like, ubuntu has open source ati and nvidia drivers with mesa and 3d support right? does xubuntu have that? and does xubuntu come with the packages to run native games like quake 4, doom 3 and etqw, like ubuntu does?
<nicklas_> Unit193: do you know how much you can change looks in unity? get no answer in #ubuntu . too flooded in there
<Unit193> They use the exact same repo, and basically the only difference is using Xfce rather than Unity, and a couple of the default programs.  And no, have no idea what you can and cannot change in Unity.
<nicklas_> hm ok, tahnks
<nicklas_> compiz and emerald still in repos? do they work with xubuntu?
<Unit193> Not sure about emerald, but compiz is.  I *think* it works, but I haven't ever used it myself.
<_jay> hey all, on a fresh boot I get this when trying to open a folder or cd on the desktop- it takes a bit to open, but once one does there are no problems for the rest of the session. http://imagebin.org/211888  xubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<nicklas_> ok ty
<aquix> ld you have to compile
<aquix> emerald
<aquix> compiz is in the repos
<aquix> I see there is a new thing called     zukitwo-emerald-decorators     but I'm not sure what it is. Just saw it right now
<Unit193> nicklas_: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1110-oneiric/ that has how to use compiz, shouldn't have changed much from Oneiric.
<nicklas_> does xubuntu like kubuntu have extra reposes for kde and kde apps updates?
<knome> you can use the kubuntu repositories in xubuntu too.
<Unit193> Only Xfce 4.10, but that's not supported.
<knome> xfce != kde ;)
<nicklas_> lol, i know that, but i meant if xubuntu has reposes for new versions of xfce and such
<knome> in that case, Unit193's answer
<nicklas_> Unit193: where do you find the xubuntu reposes then?
<nicklas_> launchpad?
<knome> nicklas_, https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10
<knome> Unit193, gotcha!
<Unit193> Jink, knome ?
<knome> jink??
<Unit193> Jinx?
<knome> ermm
<knome> :D
<nicklas_> is it stable? anyone using it?
<ochosi> you mean xfce4-10?
<nicklas_> yeah
<pimperle> the control key (left) stopped working in keyboard shortcuts until I reassign them, which makes the key log as <Primary>. Is this a new, permanent behaviour and I have to change all keyboard mappings?
<ochosi> i'm using it and haven't encountered real problems so far
<ochosi> pimperle: yes, it's known, and not a bug
<Unit193> pimperle: In the release notes.
<pimperle> thx
<nicklas_> but why didnt 12.04 ship with xfce 10? it has been out for quite a while now
<pimperle> but there is no conversion tool?
<knome> pimperle, no.
<knome> nicklas_, xubuntu 12.04 was released before xfce 4.10.
<nicklas_> oh
<nicklas_> too bad
<knome> nicklas_, also, to include a new xfce release in a xubuntu version, it needs to be ready quite a bit before the xubuntu release
<nicklas_> ok
<pimperle> what is the difference between fglrx with and without post-release updates?
<ochosi> pimperle: well obviously one of the two gets further updates after the release
<ochosi> pimperle: this can be good or bad, depending on your current situation
<pimperle> ok, i'll try that one
<uglyoldbob> im trying to install xubuntu on an epia 5000 with 256 mb ram. the live cd is slower than molasses in january. (the screen has not updated in the last 10 minutes) is this expected?
<Unit193> 500MHz and 245M ram? I'd think it'd move before 10 minutes, but that's awefully low spec for Xubuntu.
<uglyoldbob> i had to even wait to move the mouse (until the display quit updating)
#xubuntu 2012-05-11
<craigbass1976> I apt-get removed kubunt-desktop and lubuntu-desktop, but I still see the lubuntu splash screen during boot, and the login screen is from kde.  Meh?  How to I get rid of Unity while I'm at it?
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Unit193> You just removed a metapackage, won't do anything.
<AyaneForever> Honestly if you want pure xfce you should just do debian with xfce on top, you're going to be left with dependencies if you're on xubuntu.
<uglyoldbob> so the xubuntu installer crashed because my hard drive wasn't partitioned
<Unit193> Right, if you're sure you want to try and use Xubuntu on that hardware, try the !alternate installer.
<craigbass1976> I've lost my battery meter.  Is this a fairly common occurrance?
<xubuntu690> hey guys any one out there i need some help ?
<holstein> xubuntu690: just ask
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> a ok
<LiquidEdge> So, things are moving really, really slow on a fresh install on a computer that is faster than the other one I have running xubuntu.
<LiquidEdge> Seems to be accessing my hard drive a lot.  Could it be that I made the swap file too big?
<LiquidEdge> Or maybe the hard drive is just a slow one?
<baizon> LiquidEdge: i would choose the second thought
<baizon> but you can check how much swap space is used
<LiquidEdge> How do check?
<baizon> LiquidEdge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Why_is_my_swap_not_being_used.3F
<m123> hello! whatever theme I choose the window title always has the same color. how can I fix it?
<Sysi> m123: change window manager theme in window manager settings
<m123> Sysi: oh, thanks! I looked at window manager tweaks not window manager settings and was very surprised I couldn't find it :-)
<penreturns> right click at desktop
<xubuntu703> hi, i first installed 12.04 beta but now not sure the upgrade has been done... how can i check that on my system ? thanks !
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  and you don't need to "check", you'll have it.
<Sysi> or find something related to updates in menu
<xubuntu703> ok thanks! actually i already used the graphhical updater ... but wanted to be sure: it seems that the "development branch" tag has disapeared ... right ?
<cousteau> Clicking on a window gives focus to it.  Scrolling on a window ("button" 4/5) also gives focus to it.  Would it be possible NOT to give focus on a window when clicking with these "buttons"?
<cousteau> (since it's not actually a click, even if the system recognizes it as such)
<Sysi> cousteau: window manager tweaks/settings -> "raise/activate windows with all mouse buttons"
<cousteau> which tab
<cousteau> (anbd where did my "?" go?)
<cousteau> oh wait, I was in "window manager", not in "window manager settings"
<cousteau> ...so, what tab?
<Sysi> I'm not gonna make a video about this
<cousteau> found it :)
<Sysi> (because I'm not on xfce and I can't right now)
<cousteau> damn, it was just "tell me which of all the tabs"...  also, it's harder to find if my locale is different :(
<cousteau> Sysi, oh ok :/
<cousteau> the settings manager needs tooltips
<cousteau> well, gotta go, thanks
<Sysi> I think people should use gnome3/shell/unity if they can't bother browsing trough settings and trying different things :/
<Sysi> it took whole day with kde
<Azhoral> hi all
<brunotevesmedeir> Hi
<knome> hey Azhoral, brunotevesmedeir
<brunotevesmedeir> There someone who can help me
<knome> !someone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<brunotevesmedeir> Oh, sorry! Its my first time here
<Azhoral> I have problem with "monitor" resolution" after upgrade my dist to 12.04.  Videocard and 3d seems correct but monitor recognize only 1024x768 (no more)
<Azhoral> before upgrade all worked good..
<brunotevesmedeir> I screwed up my login settings... on Xubuntu 12.04, was trying to get auto login but instead i get noting now! I cant enter anything now
<brunotevesmedeir> Is there a way to recover it without reinstalling Xubuntu?
<brunotevesmedeir> Please people, i need help with this!
<Sysi> Azhoral: what video card model, what driver?
<Sysi> brunotevesmedeir: what did you *do*?
<Azhoral> i tested with more monitor.. i got same problem... video card is intel embedded
<brunotevesmedeir> Changed the lightdm.conf file
<Azhoral> sec for model
<Sysi> Azhoral: if you run xrandr in terminal, what's biggest resolution it suggests?
<Azhoral> 1024x768
<Azhoral> but monitor is syncmaster 2032bw (wide)
<Azhoral> and with previous xubu 10.XX  got more then 1680x1050
<Sysi> brunotevesmedeir: Ctrl Alt F6 should give you console login, you can change that file back in there
<Sysi> Azhoral: do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Azhoral> if i use cvt 1280 1024 he give me many parameter
<Azhoral> no after upgrade.. upgrade cancelled
<Azhoral> the upgrade to 12.04 change my xubu
<brunotevesmedeir> Ok, thank you Sysi! Gonna try it
<Azhoral> with ddcprobe i got all resolution
<Azhoral> 1280x1024x256
<Azhoral> 64k and 16m
<Azhoral> intel 82945g chipset of intel
<Azhoral> i tested with 2 monitor (samsung 2032bw and hp w2448hc ) and i got same problem
<Azhoral> before upgrade all was good
<Azhoral> i upgraded cause i needed boost 1.48 dev
<Azhoral> for develop
<TrackerDPP> hello all
<magnus> hmm,  upgraded to 12.04, now I can't open a .xlsx file... new MS Excel file format. Any ideas?
<knome> i don't know if gnumeric supports that, might want to try libreoffice calc if it's really important
<aquix> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/install-xfce-410-in-xubuntu-1204.html
<aquix> 4.10 ppa
<magnus> tried both
<magnus> damn MS
<knome> magnus, yeah. the other solution is to wait until someone reverse-engineers the new format...
<magnus> knome: just found out the file was actually corrupt!
<knome> magnus, or just get somebody with the new excel open it for you and convert to an older format
<knome> aha:)
<magnus> re-downloaded, and it worked :)
<knome> damn MS still! ;)
<magnus> oh yea ;)
<magnus> why they have to go and screw things up.... but I guess thats just the MS way
<AndreeeCZ_> hi, i have a fresh install of xubuntu 12.04, how can i remove the blue icon with exclamation mark on it? Or just hide it? I would also like to hide the bluetooth icon and messaging icon :)
<AndreeeCZ_> pls, thx :)
<aguitel> is ppa xfce 4.10 running fine in 12.04 ?
<ochosi> from my xp yes
<ochosi> but there's no support for it
<ochosi> so if you bork your system, you're on your own (from our -dev point of view)
<aguitel> what is xp ?
<ochosi> experience?
<aguitel> how restore original place frm icons in panel ?
<aguitel> how Restore default settings in xfce ?
<baizon> what settings?
<aguitel> baizon, panel and icons
<baizon> aguitel: create a new panel :)
<aguitel> no,restore panel and icons
<baizon> aguitel: or use this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286739
<aguitel> ok thanks
<baizon> np
<AndreeeCZ_> hi, i have a fresh install of xubuntu 12.04, how can i remove the blue icon with exclamation mark on it? Or just hide it? I would also like to hide the bluetooth icon and messaging icon :) Thank you
<aquix> blue icon with exclamation mark means the the icon links to nothing I think. Just right click and remove it, and make new shortcuts for what you need.
<ochosi> AndreeeCZ_: maybe the best way is to uninstall the indicators, if you don't wanna use them (e.g. indicator-messages)
<AndreeeCZ_> ochosi: i want to use them, but i would like to hide them like the battery icon :)
<ochosi> AndreeeCZ_: that's not really possible, the battery icon is a systray-icon (so it's in the notification plugin), whereas the ones you mention are indicators, which are in the indicator-plugin
<ochosi> for now there's no way to hide indicators
<xubuntu393> when installing i keep getting the error: the installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk: [Errno5]
<xubuntu393> same error when installing from usb and cd
<xubuntu393> i've tried burning on cd at lower speed no difference
<xubuntu393> could iso i downloaded be corrupted perhaps?
<babble> have you checked the md5 checksum?
<xubuntu393> no. do i download it separately? if so where from? (i'm a novice to linux/ubuntu)
<babble> there should be an md5 file at the same place you downloaded your Xubuntu installer.
<babble> for example, here:
<babble> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/
<babble> md5 sums for the 12.04 images are here:
<babble> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/MD5SUMS
<babble> to check your image, in a terminal, run:
<babble> md5sum /path/to/xubuntu-12.04*.iso
<babble> that will give you a hash you can compare against the posted md5 sums. if yours doesn't match, your image is bad
<xubuntu393> thanks a lot babble. so for that command to work the md5 sum should be in same directory as iso?
<babble> no, you can do it from anywhere - it will print a checksum number in your terminal
<babble> but if you're not *starting* your terminal in the same directory as your image, you'll need to specify a path to it
<babble> for example, if your downloaded image is in your downloads directory, your path would be:
<babble> /home/$USERNAME/Downloads/xubuntu-12.04... (i386, amd64, etc.)
<xubuntu393> ok so i just compare the cheksum number it prints with the appropriate checksum in the directory you mentioned above
<babble> yes.
<xubuntu393> thanks again for the help.
<babble> which image are you trying to use? (64-bit or 32-bit?)
<Belserusk> Hi all. In GNOME2 I can hit Alt+k+PrintScreen ... how can I do this in Xfce?
<babble> which screenshot does alt-k give you?
<Pici> Belserusk: Thats a kernel feature, so you can do it anywhere.
<Pici> !sysreq
<Pici> Its one of the magic sysrq keys.
<Pici> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Pici> well, not those listed.
<babble> heh
<babble> ahhh.
<Belserusk> Thank you Pici.
<babble> the stuff I avoid just switching to a console and rebooting ;)
 * drc yawns, grabs a cuppa and nods respectfully to the awesomeness assembled here.
<drc> :)
<syk> dpkg: error: failed to write status database record about 'libarchive12' to '/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<syk> does that error mean im out of space? :\
<holstein> syk: it seems to imply that.. have you checked the space on the device?
<syk> holstein, i just installed, i think i may have screwed up on my partitions.
<syk> brb ima boot into live cd
<toodiesel> hey all, i'm running xinerama on 2 monitors and if my mouse speed is fast when switching screens (right to left), the mouse is placed all the way to the left of the left screen, but if i go slow, it will act "normally"
<malaverdiere1> Hello. I am having some weird problem with a apt-get and I am not sure how to fix it
<malaverdiere1> http://www.pastebin.ca/2147556
<baizon> omg
<baizon> that guy waited 2 min
<baizon> :(
<Pici> Well, if he comes back, it looks like he has non-standard repositories enabled.
<martinphone> does ping work this way in a terminal? ping http://for-no-reason.net
<baizon> ping for-no-reason.net
<xubuntu198> hello everyone.
<aguitel> work yes
<penreturns> hello
<aguitel> how works upgrade from ppa to xfce 4.10 ?
<bazhang> !addppa | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<martinphone> i have a 2GB RAM laptop, and every time I play a 5GB mkv movie the laptop slows down a lot, is it because of the 2GB RAM?
<aguitel> bazhang, yes i know, but my question is for if it is running fine this upgrade
<martinphone> framerate decreases, pixelate decreses quality, image freezes
<martinphone> but sounds keeps playing
<bazhang> aguitel, its a PPA, it's unsupported and at your own risk
<aguitel> bazhang, no more words ?
<bazhang> aguitel, about what?
<aguitel> bazhang, stability
<aguitel> bugs
<aguitel> something else
<bazhang> aguitel, PPA and stable are not things I think of together
<bazhang> aguitel, it may be, or not. no telling
<aguitel> bazhang, you make the upgrade ?
<bazhang> aguitel, I avoid all PPA , save one
<aguitel> ok
<bazhang> and that one is the developers themselves recommend
<aguitel> what that means
<bazhang> handbrake PPA
<linuxfreaker> Ubuntu 10.04 is unable to detect RAID hard disk on Dell R620
<linuxfreaker> Any idea how can it be detected?
<holstein> linuxfreaker: i would try 12.04 live
<holstein> i would confirm the hardware is "working" with some live CD as well
<linuxfreaker> holstein: I need to install 10.04 on R620
<linuxfreaker> holstein: I explored LSI website and have got the driver
<linuxfreaker> holstein: But dont know how to load the driver (.tar.gz) during the instalation
<holstein> linuxfreaker: is it a linux driver?
<linuxfreaker> holstein: yes
<linuxfreaker> holstein: http://www.lsi.com/channel/products/storagecomponents/Pages/MegaRAIDSAS9240-4i.aspx
<holstein> usually drivers like that are just in place, which is why i would like to see the hardware confirmed functional before installing drivers that are already there
<linuxfreaker> holstein: http://www.lsi.com/downloads/Public/MegaRAID%20Common%20Files/Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_05.30.zip
<linuxfreaker> holstein: this is the one
<linuxfreaker> holstein: Last time I compiled one for FreeBSD and it did worked
<linuxfreaker> holstein: Some suggested pressing F6 but I dont see any relevant option
<holstein> linuxfreaker: i would confirm the hardware is working... then there should be directions with that package, or maybe the package maintainer could help you
<holstein> typically, those drivers are just in the kernel.
<linuxfreaker> holstein: If its there,,it shud have detected the RAID hard disk
<linuxfreaker> holstein: but it is not there
<linuxfreaker> holstein: Can u help me with loading this driver during installtion?
<holstein> linuxfreaker: sure.. assumig the hard ware is functioning properly
<holstein> linuxfreaker: you could share the readme, and i'll give it a look
<linuxfreaker> holstein: ok
<linuxfreaker> holstein: http://www.lsi.com/downloads/Public/MegaRAID%20Common%20Files/README_FOR_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_05.30.zip.txt
<holstein> linuxfreaker: how did 12.04 do?
<linuxfreaker> holstein: I have not tested 12.04
<linuxfreaker> holstein: so dont have idea
<holstein> linuxfreaker: i would/did suggest trying 12.04
<linuxfreaker> holstein: I am concerned about 10.04
<syk> anyone know how to get app-global  menu to work in 12.04?
<baizon> syk: compile it by yourself
<baizon> i did it and it works
<syk> :\
<syk> mind telling me where to start? never really did it
<holstein> linuxfreaker: whats your concern?
<baizon> syk: i can give you my package if you want
<baizon> but no guarantee
<syk> ok
<baizon> syk: you got x64?
<syk> yes
<baizon> good
<AyaneForever> Has anyone had luck getting their play/pause key on the keyboard to control Spotify? Spotify integrates with the sound menu well and has D-Bus now so it should be do able
<astraljava> Haven't looked into it at all, but now that you mention it, I guess I should. It works well on my Mac.
<xubuntu047> salut
<xubuntu047> j'ai un souci, quelqu'un parle français???
<gridl0ck> pose ta question a place de dire que ta un probleme :)
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> is there a mixer control applet for the panel?  I've had a look, and I can only find one for pulse
<aquix> there is a volume icon in the indicator applet
<gordonjcp> aquix: yeah, but it only works with pulseaudio
<gordonjcp> I want to get rid of that, and pulse
<aquix> oh, don't know, I use a dock
<xubuntu564> Running latest xubuntu I can not chmod any file in an additonally mounted USB HDD though it is writable and I have copied a file to it already. What can be the cause?
<pimperle> where did the pulseaudio applet go? has it been renamed in precise?
<GridCube> nope
<syk> anyone on xfce 4.10 that has xfce4-appmenu-plugin working?
<GridCube> if you lost your sound control is because you closed the plugin indicator from the panel
<GridCube> it restart for network but not for sound
<GridCube> thus you need to add a new plugin indicator to the panel and then delete the other, else the plugin indicator would simply restart without sound applet
<pimperle> i'm sure i did not close it. i readded the volume control applet, but it's not the pulse version in which i could launch pavucontrol from the context menu. instead it looks like the xfce volume meter.
<GridCube> pimperle, add a new plugin indicator
<GridCube> :/
<pimperle> what is a plugin indicator?
<pimperle> a normal applet you add to the status area where other notification applets reside?
<GridCube> right click > panel > add new element > search for plugin indicator, add it
<GridCube> its the place where all the 'buntu related indicators reside
<GridCube> like, networking, sound, mailing
<pimperle> yes, i have that area visible
<pimperle> but inside the sound applet is missing
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> you need to add a new one
<pimperle> ah, i see
<GridCube> because it fails to restart the sound part
<GridCube> it happens because you mistakenly once, closed your plugin indicator without noticing it
<pimperle> ok, now its back. thanks a lot
<pimperle> sorry for not getting what you meant
<GridCube> :) not a problem
<GridCube> i have to bug report that
<hebas> hi, the option of print in gnupaint doesnt work witn xubuntu 12.04 lts, there is some software similar without gnome libs and with option of print?
<GridCube> not that i know of
<martinphone> can I use thunderbird with skydrive?
<hebas>   gnupaint  is supported for gnu yet ?
<GridCube> !info gnupaint
<ubottu> Package gnupaint does not exist in precise
<GridCube> don't know, but it aint in the repos
<hebas> in xubuntu precise i had gnupaint in the repos
<aquix> I might suggest pinta instead. very nice paint program
<hebas> aquix pinta work without gnome libs?
<GridCube> aquix, i agree, but its based on mono and deosnt have printing capabilities
<mprice> its listed as gpaint instead of gnu paint
<aquix> hebas  I have it installed here
<GridCube> !info gpaint
<ubottu> gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-6 (precise), package size 116 kB, installed size 776 kB
<GridCube> :P then there is it
<hebas> ubottu ok gpaint will be optional but this soffware is in the repos of xubuntu precise
<GridCube> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<GridCube> hebas, if it says its optional, its because its oficial in the repos :)
<hebas> aquix has pinta a option for print?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> it has not
<GridCube> my gpaint do
<GridCube> i just installed it
<GridCube> but it prints lots of noise
<aquix> hebas don't think so, or not yet anyway.
<LiquidEdge> Hey crew
<LiquidEdge> I keep coming back to my computer and it has rebooted.
<GridCube> sup
<LiquidEdge> Any idea of how I might be able to see what's up?
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> you could check your /var/log/syslog
<GridCube> and see if theres any warning there
<xubuntu564> Hi folks, running latest xubuntu from CD I can not chmod any file in an additonally mounted USB HDD though it is writable and I have copied a file to it already. What can be the cause? Any help appreciated
<LiquidEdge> Nothing there of interest.
<LiquidEdge> xubuntu564:  What's the full command you're using?
<xubuntu564> chmod 777 file or chmod u+x file - nothing does it
<GridCube> xubuntu564, what format does the usb has?
<GridCube> if its not ext then you cant change it
<xubuntu564> good question - guess you mean the type, like NTFS or so?
<GridCube> yes
<xubuntu564> how do I check it, it is not visible in the properties of the file browser and I dont know a proper command for that?
<xubuntu564> Is fuseblk a format (is in /etc/mtab for it)
<GridCube> xubuntu564, sudo fdisk -l
<GridCube> or gparted should tell you
<xubuntu564> thx, it is  HPFS/NTFS
<xubuntu564> so what can I do?
<GridCube> :P then there you have it
<GridCube> xubuntu564, weeeel
<GridCube> you can reformat it to ext3
<xubuntu564> not a good option, any alternative?
<GridCube> not that i know off
<GridCube> you are trying to do *nix stuff on a MS format
<xubuntu564> yep, the damn PC where I run xubuntu is an MS PC with an encryting Trojan on it, I try to save some of the stuff on the C partition
<xubuntu564> so I wanted to run XU with photorec as recovery but the damn tool is rw only allthough it is rwx when I connect the HDD to my ubuntu PC
<GridCube> xubuntu564, but you can install it to the live session
<xubuntu564> ???
<GridCube> you can install it to run as the rest of the live session works
<GridCube> from ram
<GridCube> simply sudo apt-get install testdisk
<xubuntu564> GridCube, is it on the std xubunto dist or do I need web access to download it then - Would try but the PC  shows black eagle on black background :-/
<xubuntu564> need to reboot
<GridCube> you need network accsess
<xubuntu564> ok, thanks a lot GridCube, think I have to try that tomorrow then
<GridCube> :)
<Elchzard> Under SEH Team
<Cygnus-X1> A Xubuntu success story:  http://www.facebook.com/arthur.h.johnson/posts/3454914604934
<Cygnus-X1> That's TWO I owe Xubuntu!
<xubuntu351> Hi!
<xubuntu351> Having a bit of trouble
<GridCube> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu351> xubuntu 11.10, i've booted up, but have no title bars on any windows, and I can't see anything under window manager settings. worked fine until today.
<xubuntu351> rebooted twice, still a problem
<xubuntu351> the dock used to be transpaprent, but now appears the same colour as the top panel, dont know if thats relevant
<GridCube> xubuntu351, press ctrl-F2 and write: xfwm4 -replace
<xubuntu351> and the max/min buttons on firefox do nothing
<GridCube> and see faq 5: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1110-oneiric/
<xubuntu351> ok, will try
<GridCube> pardon me. alt-f2
<GridCube> :(
<xubuntu351> that's done it. will bookmark faq, thx
#xubuntu 2012-05-12
<gry> hi! why does xubuntu have a kvirc 4.1.1 in repos if latest stable is 4.0.4?
<GridCube> dunno, its just there
<GridCube> gry, i think that kvirc is qt based?
<GridCube> like a kde thing?
<gry> yes
<GridCube> then its probably some kubuntu decission
<GridCube> we share the same repos
<gry> will ask them; thank you
<aguitel> GridCube, what the correct way to install libreoffice in xubuntu?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<GridCube> that did it for me
<aguitel> only this?
<aguitel> ok
<GridCube> you can search it on USC, or Synaptic if you want
<aguitel> ok
<GridCube> aguitel, you can update before like
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<aguitel> yes i know
<aguitel> i did the update
<GridCube> :)
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/kvirc That looks a bit messed up.
<riddlebox> hello, I read that xfce does window tiling but I cannot find out how to do it or set it so that it does it?
<Boogerhead> Hello! I'm trying to get the custom action in the file manager working, to rotate a JPG 90 degrees. I've tried; it doesn't work. Any idea where to start diagnosing what went wrong?
<szerzetes> hi!
<szerzetes> I have an Acer Aspire 5110 notbook, I installed an Xubuntu 12.04, my touchpad is works fine, but i want to use tap zone
<szerzetes> where or how can is set it?
<baizon> szerzetes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875057
<whitman> I've just replaced my graphics card (both nvidia) and now after I enter my login details X seems to try to start but then I get bumped back to the login screen. Suggestions?
<baizon> whitman: check messages
<baizon> whitman: are you using the proprietary drivers
<baizon> ?
<whitman> I am
<baizon> then try to uninstall them
<baizon> and install again
<whitman> Ok, I'll try it once apt has finished.
<szerzetes> baizon, big thanx! :)
<baizon> np
<whitman> I can't see any errors in Xorg.log or dmesg.
<baizon> whitman: so
<baizon> have you uninstalld the drivers?
<whitman> Hmm, I've just rebooted (a few times) without changing anything and it's fine now.
<baizon> whitman: so did you made apt-get upgrade?
<baizon> that could fix the problem too :P
<whitman> It could, but I only saw libreoffice updates :)
<whitman> Either way, it's working so I'm happy.
<metals> Hi
<metals> where can I change the system sound settings?
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: morning
<gordonjcp> is gmusicbrowser normally slow to start up?
<Myrtti> gordonjcp: moin
<gordonjcp> oh, I give up
<gordonjcp> an hour later and it still hasn't actually given me the option to play any musci
<gordonjcp> *music
<xubuntu763> Hi Xubunters! :-)
<aquix> hello :)
<xubuntu763> What are your impressions on the new Xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu763> ?
<aquix> I like it a lot. Runs pretty stable and no real bugs I have detected.
<gordonjcp> crap, so far
 * baizon xubuntu 12.04 + xfce 4.10
<gordonjcp> "papercutty"
<baizon> loving it :)
<gordonjcp> slow, crashy, tiny fonts, no working media player
<baizon> gordonjcp: so your doing something wrong
<gordonjcp> baizon: it's a stock install
<aquix> gordonjcp there are a million media players in the repos
<gordonjcp> aquix: yes, but the one shipped in xubuntu doesn't work
<aquix> system fonts can be changed, I recommend droid sans, looks good.
<gordonjcp> *I* know there are dozens of media players, less experienced users may not
<aquix> slow and crashy I don't see.
<baizon> gordonjcp: im using smplayer for videos and clementine for music
<gordonjcp> it's using droid sans by default, the fonts are tiny and hard to read
<gordonjcp> firefox is hellish
<aquix> installing and removing programs is the first thing one learns, new users are not the problem
<aquix> firefox can be tricky on all machines no matter what OS
<gordonjcp> aquix: right, but my point is more that out of the box it can't really play audio files
<baizon> indeed
<gordonjcp> it's been chuntering away for a couple of hours now scanning my mp3s and oggs
<gordonjcp> maybe 1000 albums or so
<aquix> I have a long apt-get install I run on new installs, never use stock install really.
<aquix> wht music player gordonjcp ?
<gordonjcp> gmusicbrowser, which is what comes packaged with xubuntu
<aquix> yeah, I don't like that.
<aquix> I use clementine. It's buggy and Qt but I still like it :)
<gordonjcp> also there's a strange bug that I trigger often but can't replicate where when I click on a window, it sees this is as a grab move
<arpad2> hi
<gordonjcp> so I end up dragging the window around
<aquix> rhythmbox is also alright I guess
<arpad2> I have bought a card reader, but I can't see that xubuntu reconises it
<baizon> arpad2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonAccessCard
<gordonjcp> rhythmbox is crap
<baizon> indeed
<baizon> i love clementine :)
<aquix> +1
<gordonjcp> I thought that when it was going to be included in 12.04, Canonical would get some people to fix it up a bit
<gordonjcp> but no
<gordonjcp> they've packaged up its reanimated corpse and stuck it in the default install
<gordonjcp> here's a cracking bug in rhythmbox
<gordonjcp> you'll laugh when you hear this, it's hilarious
<aquix> software included discussions is a minefield.
<baizon> gordonjcp: xubuntu is a community version not canonical
<gordonjcp> if it decides it can't play a file, like maybe it doesn't have a codec or something
<gordonjcp> guess what it does
<gordonjcp> deletes the file
<baizon> and canonical is making unity not all software that comes with ubuntu
<aquix> gordonjcp really?
<gordonjcp> baizon: yes, but they have maintainers for their packages
<gordonjcp> aquix: yup
<aquix> sounds bad
<gordonjcp> so spark up rhythmbox on a stock Ubuntu install without mp3 codecs, watch it blow away your library
<aquix> lol, you'd think they fix that bug first
<aquix> or, they probably have had some rants in their irc channel, I would guess
<aquix> gordonjcp  your firefox, does it behave differently depending on the session?  (between reboots)
<gordonjcp> aquix: what, between unity and xfce?
<gordonjcp> haven't tried
<aquix> no
<aquix> I have a laptop that I noticed on some boots firefox made the fan go crazy, and some it was silents as a sleeping kitten.   but that went away
<aquix> unity? no tanks
<gordonjcp> oh, okay
<gordonjcp> weird
<gordonjcp> I quite like unity
<aquix> good for you :)
<gordonjcp> it's just not very good on small screens
<aquix> it doesn't scale well?
<aquix> about firefox, lovinglinux at ubuntuforums is a firefox expert and have some very usefull tutorials here: http://webgapps.org/groups/firefox/docs/
<xubuntu561> hi
<xubuntu561> alguien que hable español que me pueda ayudar, por favor?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu561> thanks
<baizon> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<aquix> hmmm
<aquix> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<aquix> cool bot feature
<baizon> :)
<xubuntu307> hi all, which xfce version is used in xubuntu 12.04?
<babble> 4.8
<babble> there's a 4.10 ppa or I have built packages for 64-bit
<xubuntu307> thanks alot! :-)
<babble> the ppa from the xubuntu dev team is here:
<babble> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10
<babble> my builds are here:
<babble> http://sourceforge.net/projects/babble777.u/files/xfce-4.10-daily/
<xubuntu307> thank you very much - i was concerned that 4.10 (and its features) are not included in the current xubuntu release but with the ppa in mind i will give xubuntu a try. :-)
<babble> it's not a huge change from 4.8
<babble> the xfce folks go for incremental improvements rather than sweeping changes.
<babble> though things like a proper MIME editor in 4.10 are handy, I must say
<babble> sigh.
<babble> ambient aphex twin tracks and a McDonald's commercial really don't go together.
<babble> eek. wrong window.
<pornolab> hi, could u plz tell me how to set the key-combination to switch between keyboard layouts? I have two layouts but dunno where to go to se the key-combination (xubuntu 12.04)
<babble> You can use the keyboard layout switcher plugin for one thing.
<babble> Give me a moment and I'll dig through xfconf and see if there's a keyboard setting for it
<babble> it looks like they keyboard shortcut xfconf key only exists in 4.10
<pornolab> ok
<REK_007> unless i disconnect my headphone from the front jack my speakers wont work which are connected to the rear IO panel jack... any solutions?
<babble> REK_007: have you tried switching the output device in PulseAudio Volume Control?
<REK_007> yeah babble
<babble> try killing pulseaudio (alt-f2, then pulseaudio -k)
<babble> then make sure your output device (headphones or speakers) is where you want it
<REK_007> how do i ensure that?
<REK_007> i can tell it used to work fine on ubuntu 10.04 from which i upgraded .. if it helps
<cpuwolf> why my xubuntu 12.4 takes so long time before splash screen shows up
<cpuwolf> hi
<lucky86> Does anyone know how to change the aspect ratio in 12.4 xfce?
<penreturns> system setting rite?
<penreturns> >appearance
<penreturns> sory > Display
<aquix> aspect ratio changes with the resolution
<lucky86> under display i only have resolution and default monitor
<GridCube> lucky86, install arandr
<GridCube> lucky86, arandr is a xrandr front end
<lucky86> I have a wide screen monitor and every thing gets streched
<GridCube> if you trype xrandr
<GridCube> in a terminal it tells you all the available resolutions
<GridCube> if then you do xrandr -s numberxnumber
<GridCube> then you set that resolution, arandr helps you there
<penreturns> r u install it under vm>
<lucky86> in snaptic?
<GridCube> oooo
<GridCube> virtual machine
<GridCube> install the virtual machine metapackage
<GridCube> in any case, sudo apt-get install arandr
<X-Phips> hey, i want to mount my Win-partition to xubuntu
<GridCube> good :)
<X-Phips> yes, :d i but i want to edit, read, etc all the files in win + xubuntu
<X-Phips> i have already command "sudo fdisk -l" in terminal
<X-Phips> result
<X-Phips> /dev/sda1              63    12579839     6289888+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<X-Phips> /dev/sda2   *    12579840   312560639   149990400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<X-Phips> i think that the win is in FAT32
<X-Phips> is that right?
<penreturns> ntfs
<penreturns> sda2
<X-Phips> ok, sda1 is then xubuntu?
<aquix> pastebin.com          the output from   sudo fdisk -l
<aquix> sda2 have 3 partitions it looks like
<lucky86> do  I understand that if i put in: xrandr -s 1360x768 it will invoke that resolution?
<lucky86> sorry to inturrupt
<aquix> can't you find that resolution in    settings -> display?
<lucky86> no
<aquix> you can't interupt on irc :)      5 conversations at the same time is normal
<lucky86> Ahh your americans
<X-Phips> hm, so what I have to do now, look for a file in /etc/fstab ?
<aquix> americans? whats with the language?
<lucky86> 10 americans = 5 conversations
<aquix> X-Phips    nice guide here    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<aquix> X-Phips  or ever better guide here:    http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<X-Phips> the psychocats :D
<X-Phips> ^
<X-Phips> ^^
<GridCube> !fstab | X-Phips
<ubottu> X-Phips: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<X-Phips> so, next step will be creating a mount point 1ẞ1ẞ
<X-Phips> *!?!?
<GridCube> yes
<aquix> mount point is just a folder where the drive will be mounted to
<GridCube> >sudo mkdir /mount/point
<aquix> sounds more special than it is
<X-Phips> mhm ^^
<X-Phips> so, sudo mkdir /windows
<X-Phips> says Psychocat
<X-Phips> what i have to command now, sudo mkdir /mount/point or sudo mkdir /windows ?
<GridCube> X-Phips, /mount/point is just an example
<X-Phips> ok, so sudo mkdir /windows (as the part. for mounting) /point
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> yes that would be your mointing point
<X-Phips> Psychocat says sth about editing the /etc/fstab -file
<X-Phips> Ii haven't got this file in /etc/fstab.d
<aquix> it's /etc/fstab
<X-Phips> ah the folder
<aquix> file fstab in folder /etc
<X-Phips> file fstab is in /etc yes, i have it
<X-Phips> and what should i command for the mount point, where i have to pay attention?
<GridCube> X-Phips, do this
<GridCube> press alt-f2 and write: gksu leafpad /etc/fstab
<GridCube> then add to the last like this:
<GridCube> /dev/sda2   /windows    auto   auto  0  o
<GridCube> /dev/sda2   /windows    auto   auto  0  0
<GridCube> that last one
<GridCube> and then add a new empty line
<GridCube> and then save and close and reboot
<molgrum> my sound stopped working, i can't hear anything from videos anymore
<X-Phips> so, i have to write "gksu leafpad /etc/fstab/dec/sda2   /windows   auto   auto   0   0"
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no no no
<GridCube> no
<X-Phips> grrrrr
<X-Phips> omg
<GridCube> press alt-f2
<X-Phips> jep :)
<GridCube> write: gksu leafpad /etc/fstab
<baizon> molgrum: are you using the proprietary drivers?
<GridCube> execute that X-Phips
<molgrum> baizon, for wlan yes, for sound no, not that i know of at least
<baizon> molgrum: graphics card?
<GridCube> molgrum, check on jockey-gtk
<X-Phips> ok mom
<GridCube> :P ok X-Phips
<GridCube> not at the very bottom of that text file
<GridCube> write this:
<GridCube> /dev/sda2   /windows    auto   auto  0  0
<X-Phips> moom :D
<X-Phips> i'm command now this gksu ... thing ...
<GridCube> :)
<molgrum> baizon, GridCube, i'm only using prop for wlan, graphics card is the foss driver
<GridCube> you might need the propietaries for those then, maybe, did sound worked before?
<X-Phips> sry, one question: the files in win, pics, docs, can they disappear ?
<molgrum> GridCube, yes it worked before
<baizon> X-Phips: when your hard drive is broken :D
<GridCube> try >sudo alsa force-reload
<aquix> X-Phips no, worst thing that can happen is that the drive doesn't mount
<X-Phips> hope not ;D
<GridCube> X-Phips, no they shouldent
<GridCube> X-Phips, did you add that line at the bottom of the text file?
<X-Phips> ok, i have command now gksu leafpad /etc/fstab
<molgrum> GridCube, didn't work
<GridCube> molgrum, what does alsamixer says?
<molgrum> ah, master is set to zero
<GridCube> ;)
<GridCube> theres your problem
<X-Phips> so, "fstab" show me:
<X-Phips> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<X-Phips> #
<X-Phips> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<X-Phips> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<X-Phips> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<X-Phips> #
<X-Phips> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<X-Phips> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<martinphone> help: can I use find /home/dexter/downloads/1 -name 'mp_*' -exec rm {} \ ; to remove all .gif files?
<GridCube> X-Phips,
<GridCube> dont flood
<GridCube> i know what it says
<molgrum> GridCube, do i have to save the setting or does it do it automagically?
<martinphone> -name '.gif'?
<GridCube> it should be automagicall
<X-Phips> CridCube: ok, and what now?
<GridCube> at the bottom of that text file
<GridCube> add that line:
<GridCube> /dev/sda2   /windows    auto   auto  0  0
<GridCube> and press enter after that, to leave an empty line
<molgrum> thanks for the help! bye
<X-Phips> ok moment pls
<GridCube> :) good luck molgrum
<X-Phips> ok, command /dev/sda2   /windows    auto   auto  0  0 and press enter
<X-Phips> i have that now
<GridCube> X-Phips, just to be completely sure, you didnt write the "command" word, correct, just the line as ipasted it?
<X-Phips> yes, the line starts with: dev/...
<GridCube> /dev
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> then save the file
<GridCube> and close that window
<GridCube> now open a terminal, and write: sudo mount /dev/sda2
<GridCube> and execute that
<X-Phips> so, the slash before "dev" is directly under the slash before "host"
<X-Phips> ok, saveing
<X-Phips> closing
<X-Phips> terminal
<GridCube> yes, the / is VERY importan
<GridCube> / means thats the root directory
<X-Phips> commanding sudo mount /dec/sda2
<GridCube> dev
<X-Phips> mh, godd inform. ^^
<GridCube> yes
<X-Phips> dev ^^
<X-Phips> always wrong :D
<GridCube> :) no problem, we all had to learn at one point
<X-Phips> ok, press enter?
<GridCube> yep
<X-Phips> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<X-Phips> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<X-Phips> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<X-Phips> ???
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> that means that your folder is mounted on /media/something
<GridCube> or disk
<GridCube> you have that disks icons on the desktop
<GridCube> if you open them the disks mount to /media/something
<aquix> probably automounted and shows up in thunar
<GridCube> now they wont anymore, they will automatically to /windows
<GridCube> next time you reboot
<aquix> in terminal :      mount
<X-Phips> should i have a file in /media ?
<GridCube> if you know where it is, nope
<GridCube> its easier to keep it in media because, everything mounts there
<GridCube> but not obligatory
<GridCube> if you do wish to mount it on /media you have to: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<X-Phips> i got to "file system" then to "media" and don't find there anything
<GridCube> and then change fstab again and change the part that says /windows and put /media/windows there
<X-Phips> hm, ok, so first, command sudo mkdir /media/windows
<GridCube> X-Phips, on a terminal do this
<GridCube> write: mount
<GridCube> and paste the output to a pastebin
<GridCube> !pastebin | X-Phips
<ubottu> X-Phips: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<X-Phips> second, open file "fstab" and change /windows to /media/windows
<GridCube> yes, that should work, if you want to change the mountpoint for later
<X-Phips> ok, open terminal ...
<X-Phips> hm, after commanding sudo mkdir /media/windows, the terminal didn't say anything
<X-Phips> but i have a folder in media
<GridCube> yep
<X-Phips> named "windows" :)
<GridCube> thats what is should do
<X-Phips> ok, then open fstab
<X-Phips> and change /windows to /media/windows
<X-Phips> ok, then save
<X-Phips> close
<X-Phips> and then ...
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> nothing
<GridCube> reboot
<X-Phips> not command sudo mount /dev....
<GridCube> its already mounted
<GridCube> it told you so
<GridCube> if you write: mount
<X-Phips> mh, ok
<GridCube> you will see where stuff is mounted alredy
<X-Phips> so, restart, choose xubuntu
<GridCube> thats why im asking you to pastebin theoutput that comes from executing mount
<GridCube> you will see where stuff is
<X-Phips> hm, i have to command in terminal "mount" !?!?
<X-Phips> for seeing where stuff is mounted ?
<GridCube> yes
<X-Phips> ok, mom
<GridCube> or df
<X-Phips> hmm, pastebin ...
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<X-Phips> hm, poster?
<X-Phips> a name ?
<GridCube> X-Phips, write whatever you want
<GridCube> this nick you are using now for example
<X-Phips> to late :p
<X-Phips> http://paste.ubuntu.com/983924/
<GridCube> oooo youre using wubi
<X-Phips> yes, for install.
<GridCube> then, as you see the windows partition is on /host
<GridCube> i don't think thats a good idea to change that
<GridCube> i have no idea how wubi works
<GridCube> NO IDEA
<X-Phips> f***
<GridCube> i would delete that line from /etc/fstab just to be sure
<X-Phips> mhm ^
<GridCube> and you windows partition in on /host
<GridCube> you might add a shortcut to that on your lateral panels of thunar
<X-Phips> haha, there is that sh** :D
<X-Phips> sry, can you say your sentence from 19:17:52 for an german again pls :)
<GridCube> X-Phips, open thunar, go to /
<GridCube> then drag the /host folder to the lateral panel
<X-Phips> thunar
<GridCube> file manager?
<GridCube> file browser?
<X-Phips> aah
<X-Phips> :p
<GridCube> its called thunar
<X-Phips> ah, so "file system", "Dateisystem" in german
<GridCube> yep, thats the root directory
<GridCube> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-120512-142226.php
<X-Phips>  /host to which panel, this named like the user?
<X-Phips> Pic: yep, thats "Dateisystem"
<GridCube> see that picture, all the blue folders name Documentos and such
<GridCube> and temp and stuff, those are shortcuts
<GridCube> i just drag a folder from the other side to there and i can easily access those with a single clic
<X-Phips> ok, but i have to find the folder for pics etc in /host
<GridCube> :P well yes
<X-Phips> and drag this folder (s) to "Pictures" (Bilder), "Documents" (Dokumente) etc
<GridCube> those follow the standard windows structure tho
<GridCube> so :P i have no idea
<X-Phips> hm, i can't find all the pics, some of them ...
<X-Phips> only some of them ...
<GridCube> again, don't know the microsoft files structure
<GridCube> in XP it was clearer, but since them they hide a lot of folders on places i dont understand
<X-Phips> ööhm, there is XP as first OS :p
<GridCube> oh then your files should be like in /host/Documents and Settings/USRNAME/My Docs/My Pictures
<GridCube> or something like that
<X-Phips> haaaaaaaaa victory
<X-Phips> i have them
<X-Phips> doc and settings > HP-Besitzer (hp_owner) > my files (eigene Dateien) and there I have all of folders etc
<X-Phips> so, drag pics into pictures
<X-Phips> and he'll show there a link ?
<aquix> your dutch?
<X-Phips> german aquix
<aquix> same same   :p
<X-Phips> does he link or does he move ?
<X-Phips> link?
<GridCube> if yuou move to the side panel it will show a + symbol
<GridCube> or a chain symbol
<X-Phips> i try it with an test-folder
<GridCube> it changes from time to time, it has to be the lower part of the sidepanel
<GridCube> the upper side will try to actually move the contents
<X-Phips> ok
<X-Phips> i find the "test" folder in /host and pictures where i dragged it
<GridCube> X-Phips, wait
<X-Phips> why
<X-Phips> ehwhats up?
<X-Phips> -eh
<X-Phips> problem?
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> no i did a small tutorial
<X-Phips> so, dragging is ok?
<GridCube> http://imagebin.org/212150
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> yes
<X-Phips> and what is he doing when i add more pics to the hard drive (in Win XP) from for ex. digital camera ?
<X-Phips> have i copy them too in Xubuntu to the panel?
<aquix> no. when the drive is mounted you have the same exact acces both from windows and linux to the very same files
<X-Phips> when i drag a folder called "spring 2010" from host > docs and settings > hp owner > my docs > my pictures to the side-panel in "Pictures", is that always actual bec. of mounting?
<X-Phips> what i mean is, can i see a new folder which is (on Windows) located at "my Pictures" in xubuntu at USER > pictures without copying from /host ?
<aquix> what host ?
<X-Phips> äh, this host in tunar !?!?
<X-Phips> file-system > host
<aquix> when you mount the windows drive, it's just like any other drive. you can do all the things with it that you can with linux drives
<aquix> and the sidebar in thunar is just shortcuts to different folders. you can add and remove them as you like.
<X-Phips> and when i delete a folder in Win, is that folder deleted too in Xubuntu when I start Xubuntu after deleting ?
<X-Phips> is Xubuntu bec. of the mounting always current with showing Files, Folders etc which are edited in Win ?
<LMJ> Hi
<aquix> yes.   It's the same hard drive, but you access it from to different OS.
<babble> X-Phips: if you have your windows partition mounted, you're working with the files *on* that partition.
<babble> anything you delete from there is deleted from that partition.
<babble> it's not showing you something abstracted (or at least no more or less abstracted than when you're using that partition or disk from within windows)
<X-Phips> althought i have copy folders in "Pict.", "Docs" etc , so in subfolders of "USER" ?
<LMJ> When I was using Ubuntu, I could simply encrypt a usb key, when I plugged it, it ask me for the password to uncrypt and access to it. Can I do the same thing as simple as it was with xubuntu ? What is the way to do it plz ?
<aquix> it's like an external hdd.   you can plug it into different machines and changes you make on one will follow the drive, not the machine
<aquix> X-Phips    you mean the shortcuts in the thunar sidebar?
<X-Phips> yes the shortcuts ^
<babble> LMJ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<aquix> X-Phips  thats just shortcuts to the different folders. they don't contain the data. only points to it
<X-Phips> and the shortcuts show for ex. a new folder i have created in win, althought i haven't copy him from /host to the shortcut ?
<aquix> hmmm, how to explain this.
<X-Phips> ^^ yes thats the question i asked me all this time here :D
<aquix> it can, but you have to make the shortcut.
<X-Phips> and how to write in Engl ...
<aquix> ah, I see
<aquix> you drag the folder to the sidebar, but not really. it doesn't copy anything, just makes a shortcut.
<X-Phips> aah, ok
<aquix> so if you make a new folder in win. you have to drag it to the sidebar in thunar to make a shortcut
<X-Phips> yes, i got that ^
<X-Phips> and is it ok when i take the folder in "USER"
<aquix> so your cool?
<X-Phips> cool (h)
<X-Phips> ;)
<LMJ> thanks babble
<aquix> then forward and upwards :)
<babble> X-Phips: shortcuts in the Thunar sidebar will be just shortcuts; it won't do dynamic redirection of a folder that XP/Vista/Win7 treats as a dynamic user folder location
<babble> LMJ: :)
<X-Phips> when i have a folder in the mainfolder "USER" which I can't find in the shortcuts, should i take them into the sidebar folder "USER" or down in the part of the shortcuts ?
<X-Phips> babble: so all new folders created in win want to drag into shortcut-part
<babble> That doesn't make sense to me: you want all new folders you create in <some location> on your windows partition to automatically appear as separate shortcuts in the Thunar sidebar?
<X-Phips> or in the mainfolder "USER"
<aquix> no, you make the shortcuts you need by dragging the folder to the sidebar.
<aquix> whatever folder
<babble> Here's what's happening: when you drag a folder into the Thunar sidebar, it's adding a path to a file called gtk-bookmarks
<babble> if the location you're trying to make into a sidebar shortcut can't be gotten to from an absolute path, that shortcut in the sidebar won't work
<aquix> bookmarks is a good anology. it's just bookmarks
<babble> if the location you want to use *can* be accessed as an absolute path, it will work.
<X-Phips> ok, and much subfolders in "my pictures", where i have to drag them?
<babble> It's difficult to understand exactly what you want
<aquix> yeah
<X-Phips> sry :D
<X-Phips> ok, again
<aquix> no worries. we blame windows, not you  :D
<babble> certain things the Windows UI does (like Documents and Settings, or User folders) aren't absolute locations
<aquix> brb, smokez
<babble> (i.e. they're merged filesystems that represent two or more absolute locations that are merged together to look like a single folder)
<X-Phips> Subfolders in "my pictures" : copy into thunar folder "USER" or into thunar shortcut "Pictures" or into empty area near by shortcuts ?
<babble> if you want to shortcut one of those merged filesystems, that likely won't work.
<babble> if you want to shortcut a specific folder inside your specific user folder, that will work
<X-Phips> for example:
<X-Phips> i had create a new folder in /host called "test". Dragged him into empty area near by shortcut (for create a new shortcut called "test"). But: don't see him in userfolder "USER"
<babble> sidebar shortcuts aren't making aliases inside a folder on your windows partition.
<babble> they're not aliases or symlinks in the win filesystem
<X-Phips> aim: see the shortcut-folder "test" in the user-main-folder "USER"
<babble> they're paths, in a file in your home folder when you're booted into Linux, as I said.
<babble> so if you're looking for Windows style shortcuts for something you've added to the Thunar sidebar, those don't exist
<babble> You're not listening.
<babble> There isn't a *folder* of shortcuts on the Windows filesystem containing your Thunar sidebar shortcuts
<babble> it's reading a *file* in your home directory that contains a set of *paths*
<X-Phips> ok, i thing i got that
<X-Phips> but:
<babble> Do you understand how browser shortcuts work?
<babble> It's similar to that.
<babble> there's not a collection of folders stored someplace.
<X-Phips> is it a mistake when I drag folders from /host directly to "USER"
<X-Phips> instead of doing shortcut
<babble> it's difficult to understand what you want, so it's hard to say if what you're doing is something you want or don't want
<X-Phips> hmmm
<X-Phips> i think i drag all the subfolders located in /host > Docs and ... > ... > ... > my pics in the shortcut "Pictures"
<babble> What do you want to do?
<X-Phips> see all the folders in the mainfolder "USER", when i open my personal folder "USER"
<X-Phips> mmh
<X-Phips> always this f*** explaining ...
<X-Phips> sry
<babble> Again, the Windows UI doesn't have absolute paths for some dynamic locations
<babble> however, if you're browsing something mounted in Thunar, Thunar will bookmark it correctly.
<X-Phips> ok
<X-Phips> let it be :D
<babble> if you're looking at a collection of folders inside your user folder in Thunar, go up one level and bookmark the containing folder.
<babble> then, when you click that bookmark in the Thunar sidebar, it will do exactly the same thing as double clicking that containing folder to open it
<babble> if you *can't* see what you want to get at in Thunar, but you want Thunar to do something that Windows Explorer does to show you whatever location you're trying to see,
<babble> again, that's probably a dynamically loaded merged folder that only works correctly in the Windows UI
<babble> for example, in XP when you're looking at Documents and Settings when logged in as your user, it's showing you the merged contents of *two* folders
<babble> (Documents and Settings for your user, and Documents and Settings for all users)_
<babble> Thunar won't show you that sort of merged folder view in a thing you can bookmark in the sidebar.
<babble> My Pictures and My Documents do similar things, if I'm not mistaken
<astraljava> Is it possible he's looking into seeing links instead of bookmarks? He talks about seeing them _inside_ this USER folder (don't really know what that is referring to, anyhoo).
<babble> astraljava: Yeah, that's why I tried explaining that what he's adding in Thunar isn't a folder containing a list of shortcuts or symlinks.
<astraljava> babble: Yep. Can you create links (as in `ln -s`) in Thunar somehow?
<babble> astraljava: sure, but dragged shortcuts in Thunar to the sidebar are paths in gtk-bookmarks
<astraljava> I get that. But how do you create links, then?
<babble> Ctrl-Shift on drag in Thunar
 * astraljava is not on a linux box ATM so can't check.
<astraljava> Right.
<babble> but from what I can gather of his explanation, he's not seeing everything he's used to inside what I suspect is a merged folder in the Windows UI
<babble> he keeps referring to his pictures folder inside his user folder.
<astraljava> Right. Well, just a thought. You're doing a good job, please carry on. :)
<X-Phips> i see, i can't edit files because the "owner" is root
<X-Phips> what to do / is that normal ?
<babble> are you attempting to bookmark a location on a windows partition that's mounted inside linux?
<X-Phips> editing files in shortcut-folders
<babble> that doesn't make sense to me.
<X-Phips> i cant delete files in shortcut-folders
<babble> where is the folder shortcut-folders located? can you give me an absolute path to whatever you're looking at?
<X-Phips> the shortcuts are from /host > docs and settings > hp owner > my files > my docs
<babble> I need an absolute path so I can understand better whatever it is you're trying to do
<babble> do you have a windows partition mounted inside linux?
<X-Phips> what do you mean with absolute path?
<babble> We'll go through this a step at a time.
<babble> 1. Do you have a Windows partition mounted in Linux?
<X-Phips> i have this linux installed with wubi
<GridCube> X-Phips, /host/docs&setting/ is owned by windows
<X-Phips> yes ^^
<GridCube> X-Phips, the link is just a link
<GridCube> to a folder
<X-Phips> yes ^^
<GridCube> thats owned by linux
<babble> again, if you can *see* what you want in Thunar, drag it to the sidebar
<GridCube> the link
<GridCube> you dont have to move stuff to the /home/user/Images
<GridCube> for example
<babble> if you *cannot* see what you want in Thunar, but you want Thunar to do something Windows Explorer does for you in WIndows, it's difficult to understand you, but that likely won't work
<GridCube> you just will move them out of windows folders
<X-Phips> and where i have to bookmark the pics, docs etc when i want to edit them?
<GridCube> you can have a link to them if you DRAG AND DROP a link to the windows folder on the side bar
<babble> Can you navigate to the folder you want in Thunar?
<GridCube> no need to move the files
<GridCube> just go to that folder
<X-Phips> or better: what should i command for taking the rights to delete, edit etc
<GridCube> and use it
<GridCube> X-Phips, you should be able to do that already
<GridCube> X-Phips, really, you should use a normal installer and not use wubi
<X-Phips> tja ...
<babble> wubi installs are becoming the bane of my life.
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> second
<GridCube> i don't understand how wubi works
<X-Phips> should should should ...
<X-Phips> ;)
<babble> GridCube: it's sort of like using Qemu running from an ISO
<GridCube> hehe :D
<babble> GridCube: Except that it's not running from an image; it's got its own root
<xubuntu329> Hey, can someone tell me why xubuntu seems to freeze when booted as a livecd? it works just fine in virtualbox.
<xubuntu329> *please
<GridCube> i don't know... maybe hardware issues?
<babble> xubuntu307: you'll need to narrow things down some more, most likely. Virtualbox is emulating very basic hardware.
<babble> xubuntu307: have you tried booting from the live system with nomodeset?
<xubuntu329> What's that?
<xubuntu329> A terminal command of some sort?
<babble> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Infy__> It's a line you add to your kernel when it's booting up
<xubuntu329> Ok
<babble> Nomodeset will load software only video drivers and use only very basic graphics modes
<xubuntu329> Thanks
<X-Phips> what is the command for opening a folder?
<babble> do you want to open a folder in Thunar from the commandline?
<X-Phips> i want to add a new thing to a louncher
<X-Phips> in the bar at the bottom
<GridCube> X-Phips, thunar /path/to/directory
<babble> if you're specifying an executable file in a launcher, do /path/to/executable
<babble> if you want thunar to open a location, do a URL launcher and set /path/to/someplace as the URL
<X-Phips> hmm
<X-Phips> open a shortcut with klicking to a louncher on bar at bottom
<babble> what, exactly, do you want this Launcher to do?
<X-Phips> open the shortcut "Pictures"
<babble> where is "Pictures" located?
<X-Phips> it's from /host
<babble> I understand that
<babble> I need the complete path to the folder you want the shortcut to open
<rolesp> hello all
<babble> open your terminal
<X-Phips> opened
<babble> do:
<babble> cd /host
<X-Phips>  /host$
<GridCube> babble, actually is easier
<babble> cd 'Documents and Settings'
<GridCube> X-Phips, please do as i say
<X-Phips> ok pls
<babble> (or nav to it in Thunar, right click and do Open Terminal Here, maybe)
<GridCube> now X-Phips go and add a new launcher to the panel, right click add-element > launcher
<X-Phips> jop
<GridCube> then create a new launcher
<GridCube> not the big +, the one under it
<GridCube> as command use Thunar
<GridCube> and as working directory navigate to the folder you want it to open
<babble> yeah, I was getting to that
<babble> I need to understand the complete path as he's running in Wubi
<Aetcho> Hi, this is the xubuntu help channel right?
<GridCube> babble, he just needs to navigate, you dont need to write, theres a navigate button
<GridCube> Aetcho, yep youre in the right place
<babble> that should work, yeah
<X-Phips> the folder i want to open with the launcher is named "Eigene Bilder"
<Aetcho> Nice! Well, i sort of have a problem with xubuntu. Whenever i boot the livecd and arrive at the desktop. When i try to open a window, i can't close it down again/minimize it any of that stuff.
<Aetcho> So, the windows freeze.
<babble> you'll still need to specify a path for it in Thunar, X-Phips
<Aetcho> Is there a way to fix this?
<babble> Aetcho: have you tried a couple of CDs?
<Aetcho> Im booting it from an usb
<babble> do you still have the ISO image you downloaded?
<Aetcho> Yes
<Aetcho> It's on the computer
<babble> which one is it? (I'll go get the md5 and we'll check)
<Aetcho> I have re-extracted it to the usb serveral times
<Aetcho> Well, it's the 64 bit desktop one
<babble> let's see if it's a good image, first
<babble> 12.04 amd64 desktop?
<Aetcho> y
<babble> one min.
<Aetcho> ty
<babble> where is your downloaded image? (i.e. on your desktop? In your Downloads folder?)
<Aetcho> Yes, it's in my downloads folder.
<babble> okay. are you in Linux or Windows at the moment?
<Aetcho> Windows vista sp2 64-bit
<babble> let me go get syntax for windows
<Aetcho> ok
<babble> okay, should be the same.
<babble> open a commandline and cd into your downloads folder
<babble> in there do:
<babble> md5 xubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Aetcho> I ook
<babble> that will give you a number
<X-Phips> do a break
<babble> it should match this:
<babble> 724224b8d62c7bccecdee6b82850c0e6
<Aetcho> " MD5 is not an internal command, an external command, a program or a commandfile "
<Aetcho> Do i have to type run or something
<Aetcho> before 4b8d62c7bccecdee6b82850c0e6
<babble> no, don't do the number.
<Aetcho> ok
<babble> I want to see what number it gives you
<babble> as I said, cd into your downloads folder and do:
<babble> md5 xubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Aetcho> I did, but it won't accept md5 xubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Aetcho> as a command
<babble> http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<genii-around> md5sum
<babble> ah, there we go
<Aetcho> It still won't.. accept it
<babble> in the absence of any checksum utilities on your installation of Windows, have you tried redownloading a fresh image?
<Aetcho> Yes, i did
<Aetcho> ...Same problem
<Aetcho> I have had the same problem with all distros of linux
<babble> then it's likely some issue with your specific hardware.
<Aetcho> My graphics card maybe?
<Aetcho> Because vista runs fine
<babble> it's possible.
<Aetcho> I just got new drivers, but is there anything else i can do?
<babble> try booting the live installer with nomodeset
<Aetcho> How do i go about doing that?
<babble> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Aetcho> Thanks.
<rolesp> when I do: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre, get this: The package sun-java6-jre is not available, but some other package references to it. This may mean that the package is missing, outdated or just available from another source
<rolesp> E: Package "sun-java6-jre 'has no installation candidate
<rolesp> there is not jre's in software center, so is another way tu install java?
<babble> try openjdk-7-jre
<babble> or if it really won't run in 7, there's an OpenJDK 6 runtime as well:
<babble> openjdk-6-jre
<rolesp> ok, babble, that worked, thanks
<babble> rolesp: np :)
<babble> if it's for LibreOffice current, OpenJDK 7 should work just fine.
<X-Phips> back
<X-Phips> much thanks @ all for big help :)
<babble> did you get your launcher to do what you want?
<babble> oh, bother. Really Mageia? Really?
<babble> Your grub setup will ONLY do the installation of Mageia on this partition?
<babble> blarg
<X-Phips> that's another part, no patience  anymore :D
<X-Phips> wish you good day bye
<rolesp> bbl
<Belserusk> Hi all. Is it still better to upgrade Xubuntu via a pendrive/CD rather than via the update manager? Will this always be the case?
<aquix> upgrades are getting better. but to be completely sure of a hazzel free experience a fresh install is better. And it's also a good way to finally get those backup's done.
<aquix> and things like firefox gets a new faster profile that improves speed a bit
<aquix> also, I  have found new features going through all the different options and preferences on new installs.
<Belserusk> Cheers aquix.
<aquix> no problem, just my humble opinion :)
<weekscorp> Hello... What is the best way to get all of the drivers I need for my computer now that I have installed xUbuntu?
<gordonjcp> weekscorp: drivers?
<gordonjcp> for what?
<weekscorp> I have tested ubuntu in the past a little bit and had issues with getting my printer and sound card to work.
<weekscorp> when i say sound card i mean what came built in to the computer.
<weekscorp> It just told me installation complete. got to restart
<martinphone> what photo organizer do you recommend?
<martinphone> instead of glthumb, the default one
<mongy> depends what you want.
<mongy> f-spot, shotwell, digikam(kde)
<GridCube> i like to use folders
<GridCube> and copy paste
<aquix> One thing that doesn't work. Set as desktop background in gtumb. how do you guys work around that?
<aquix> *gthumb
<mongy> do it from right click desktop
<mongy> I rarely change my desktop though
<GridCube> right clic on an image on thunar, set as wallpaper
<GridCube> open in ristretto, use as wallpaper
<mongy> GridCube, never even noticed those.. lol
<aquix> GridCube I open in ristretto too. The best feature with gthumb (over the thunar way) is that it show the last downloaded pictures on the bottom.
<aquix> GridCube thank you
<aquix> I use thunar, search by date, ctrl+1 for thumbs, and set as background. much easier.
<Cygnus-X1> Okay, I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, and whenever an OSD comes up, a copy of the notifications winds up in a little mail type thing in the system tray
<Cygnus-X1> Funny thing, its only happened in my LTS to LTS upgrade.  My fresh install and my 11.10 upgrade don't have that feature.
<Cygnus-X1> how do I turn it off?
<aquix> Evixion   think your router is depressed
#xubuntu 2012-05-13
<koleoptero> has anyone managed to make indicator appmenu work on 12.04?
<Random832> how do i move a panel to a different edge of the screen?
<babble> Random832: unlock the panel you want to move in the Panel control
<babble> right click on the panel you want to edit and choose Panel > Edit Panel
<Random832> panel control?
<babble> right click on the panel you want to edit
<babble> at the bottom of the context menu that appears, you'll see Panel >
<babble> (i.e. a flyout submenu)
<babble> in that submenu, choose Edit Panel
<Random832> i was able to unlock and click/drag
<Random832> but i was confused by the fact that there isn't a list of edges and corners to put it on like in previous versions
<Random832> i apparently _had_ to drag it
<warhell> every time xubuntu boots up for me, it shows on my monitor out of frequency range and i cant see to select which kernels to boot into or much anything else till load screen shows up.
<warhell> login screen i mean.
<legasp> guys, do you like xubuntu
<bazhang> legasp, this is xubuntu support, did you have an actual support question? of course we like it, or we'd not use it
<legasp> awesome
<legasp> just being friendly - overlooked the support thing
<bazhang> np. chat in #xubuntu-offtopic , if you are interested
<Marzata> legasp: or #club-ubuntu
<bazhang> Marzata, dont advertise that here
<Marzata> bazhang: don't be that silly, pls
<bazhang> Marzata, advertising non ubuntu channels is not OK. don t do it anymore
<Marzata> bazhang: doh
<warhell> bazhang
<bazhang> Marzata, yes?
<warhell> you know why my monitor goes out of frequency when xubuntu 12.04 is booting up till login screen is loaded.
<bazhang> the resolution is not supported "out of range" error?
<warhell> frequency out of range
<bazhang> sure. the resolution is not supported
<warhell> in grub?
<warhell> when it boots up?
<warhell> because i can see anything inbetween full computer bios screen then login screen once it loads the kernel automaticly.
<bazhang> you customised grub?
<warhell> no
<warhell> i just installed xubuntu again
<warhell> because i couldnt read anything
<bazhang> <warhell> because i can see anything     <--- is that cannot?
<warhell> and nvidia drivers messe up from me doing kernel stuff before all that.
<warhell> i can't
<warhell> till it has login screen
<bazhang> dual boot? using proprietary drivers?
<warhell> where you select xfce session or xubuntu session
<warhell> no dual boot
<warhell> i wiped partion
<warhell> i got 2 hd's tho
<bazhang> warhell, why would you want to see grub then
<warhell> i wanna see the menu to select kernels
<warhell> and load screens
<warhell> i see nothing
<bazhang> warhell, so hold shift at boot
<warhell> so i cant tell what its doing at all if i messed it up.
<warhell> ok
<warhell> hehe
<bazhang> warhell, you can change the grub timeout if you want to see it everytime
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<warhell> i just wanna see the screen and it boot up
<bazhang> warhell, the info is in there ^
<warhell> is it a video load issue
<warhell> or what?
<warhell> is it trying to load other video drivers during that setup than in os?
<bazhang> the kernel modules?
<bazhang> warhell, whast card is this, and what driver are you using
<warhell> okay soits doing a hidden time out huh?
<warhell> nvidia
<warhell> and i got the drivers installed from additional drivers
<bazhang> nvidia has many cards, which exact one
<warhell> only real problem im having is not seeing anything from boot up
<warhell> GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<warhell> Sceptre X195W-Naga (CRT-0) thats my monitor
<bazhang> thats quite an old card
<warhell> this desktop is old
<warhell> lol
<surt> Hello. I have a custom launcher on my panel: "shutdown -r now". It works without root access in a terminal. Why doesn't it work on the panel?
<jgmdev> you can use gksu shutdown -r now
<jgmdev> that will prompt you for a password if needed
<surt> I set the command up to accept the command without root access.
<surt> sorry
<surt> grammar fail
<surt> I set it up for fluxbox. But I don
<surt> 't need fluxbox anymore.
<surt> The command is handy and I do reboot frequently.
<jgmdev> theres also the reboot and poweroff commands
<jgmdev> man reboot
<surt> Yeah but I haven't enabled my username access to them.
<jgmdev> man poweroff
<jgmdev> you could also pass the password to sudo using pipes
<jgmdev> "password\n" | sudo -S
<jgmdev> less secure but works
<surt> Hmm.
<surt> Is it more secure than the state my system is in now?
<surt> I issued this command to allow my username access to shutdown: sudo chmod u+s /sbin/shutdown
<xubuntu999> my xubuntu was not installed properl
<xubuntu108> hello
<xubuntu108> i am using xubuntu
<xubuntu108> i have webcam problem
<xubuntu108> pls help me
<aquix> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<aquix> !xchat
<aquix> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<baizon> :)
<aquix> morning baizon
<aquix> :)
<baizon> hi hi
<aquix> xubuntu 12.04 is boring. there is nothing to fix.
<baizon> aquix: if you wanna talk, lets go -offtopic ;)
<malv> they should add an XFCE+xmonad session option
<xubuntu131> >a>q
<xubuntu131> q
<sal_vager> Hi, can anyone help with an audio problem in xubuntu 12.04?
<sal_vager> It's regarding Wine audio alongside non wine sound.
<sal_vager> I used to have wine apps and non wine apps playing sound at the same time in 11.10, but now it's one or the other, what changed?
<aquix> It's safe to remove xfce4-taskmanager? just a program right?
<sal_vager> Synaptic is telling me that xfce4-taskmanager is just a GUI, and when I marked it for removal it didn't list any other programs that it would also have to remove, so it might be safe, I have not tried it though.
<aquix> I did the same, but I'm new to xfce so I thought I should ask. Reason is that it's chewing on my cpu and I can't kill it.
<sal_vager> Hmmm xfce4-taskmanager can left closed, and is only using 4% of my resources when open, it shouldn't be a resource hog.
<aquix> I'm on a laptop, I want thos 4% back :)
<aquix> brb. smokes and reboot
<momoboy> I have an issue with themes in my xubuntu. I am using the Royalbird gtk theme selected from the xfce appearance setting. most of my applications follow this theme, however some of the applications like a gksudo password prompt or brasero cd bunring software fallback on some kinda old default gtk theme. Would any of you know why that might be?
<momoboy> even the update manager has this issue
<jumper> hi from the edit config of xubuntu 12.04 , is possible put big buttons to the windows ?
<baizon> sorry i dont understand your question
<jumper> hi from the edit config of xubuntu 12.04 , is possible put big buttons to the windows - squared x ?
<Sysi> by changing window manager theme
<jumper> not just the buttons
<jumper> just the size of the buttons
<jumper> is possible?
<jumper> hi from the edit config of xubuntu 12.04 , is possible put big buttons to the windows - squared x ?
<jumper> hi from the edit config of xubuntu 12.04 , is possible put big buttons to the windows - squared x ?
<baizon> jumper: change the theme
<baizon> then the button suze will change
<jumper> not xubuntu hasnt themes with big buttons for xfwm
<jumper> xubuntu 12.04
<jumper> from panel - menu - system config - edit config - is possible in xubuntu has big buttons - squared x  ?
<jumper> from panel - menu -configuration administrator -edit config -is possible in xubuntu has big buttons - squared x ?
<jumper> xubuntu 12.04
<jumper> there is themes with big buttons for xfwm ? links please
<jumper> big buttons for windows  - squared x
<baizon> jumper: spamming wont help, just be patient
<xubuntu027> hi all
<xubuntu027> how to install SPSS in Xbuntu?
<xubuntu027> i get this message...
<xubuntu027> e450@e450-1215B-1215B:~/Prejemi$ sudo sh SPSS_Statistics_19_lin_en.bin Preparing to install... Extracting the JRE from the installer archive... Unpacking the JRE... Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive... Configuring the installer for this system's environment... strings: '/lib/libc.so.6': No such file  Launching installer...   Graphical installers are not supported by the VM. The console mode will be
<xubuntu027>  The console mode will be used instead...  Preparing CONSOLE Mode Installation...  =============================================================================== Choose Locale... ----------------      1- English     2- Polski  CHOOSE LOCALE BY NUMBER: 1  =======================================================  Installer User Interface Mode Not Supported  The installer cannot run in this UI mode. To specify the interface mode, u
<xubuntu027> The installer cannot run in this UI mode. To specify the interface mode, use the -i command-line option, followed by the UI mode identifier. The valid UI modes identifiers are GUI, Console, and Silent.  =======================================================  e450@e450-1215B-1215B:~/Prejemi$
<jumper> floodddddddddd
<martinphone> can I configure gthumb so I can see a picture from each folder in the left menu instead of a folder icon?
<martinphone> or
<martinphone> what photo managers or albums do you use?
<aquix> I deleted them all but ristretto yesterday. I just use thunar now
<martinphone> can I configure thunar so I can see a picture from each folder in the left menu instead of a folder icon?
<aquix> no don't think so
<aquix> that I know of
<kuups> Which drivers are recommended for ATI cards? Additional or official ATI?
<aquix> ati?   depends what you can get to work
<astraljava> kuups: Free are preferable, of course, but if it doesn't perform up to par, then you're free to use whatever you want.
<kuups> well, first I tried the official ones, which hanged the system at boot, atm I'm using the free ones, but I don't know how/if they are effecting the overall temps
<kuups> first time using xfce, so I have yet to find a good temp applet
<astraljava> Don't know if there are suitable applets for that. Might have to play with conky or other such things.
<Artemis3> yes there is
<kuups> would you care to name one Artemis3 ?
<Artemis3> xfce4-sensors-plugin
<kuups> thank you for the recommendation
<PhorceP> Using Xubuntu 12.04 and I want to either switch to lightdm-gtk-greeter or just eliminate the need to login, but when I switch to it in lightdm.conf X doesn't start.
<PhorceP> unity-greeter works fine, except for having a poor UI (everything stuck on the edge of the screen where a TV cuts it off) and the purple background (that I could probably fix if I cared to)
<aquix> To get autologin I added these line to this file   http://uppix.net/c/7/0/ee5b50c634dd441f0fecfbdee8ca5.png
<aquix> just change user
<PhorceP> aquix: changing greeter-session to anything but unity-greeter prevents X from loading, on my machine
<aquix> PhorceP yes.   I added the tree lines that's marked. The two SeatDefault lines where already there.  Just have to change the username.
<aquix> do you have unity-greeter in your lightdm.conf?    I have lightdm-gtk-greeter             on 12.04
<PhorceP> aquix: yes, I have unity-greeter in lightdm.conf because changing it to lightdm-gtk-greeter or lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu prevents X from starting
<PhorceP> with lightdm-gtk-greeter: http://sprunge.us/bUOa  with unity-greeter: http://sprunge.us/igTY
<kino> Всем привет
<knome> !ru | kino
<ubottu> kino: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kino> Спасибо ,но пока мне ничего не нужно
<Fab__> Hello World
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Fab__> Could I get some help about something bothering me in Xubuntu? I'm new to it
<Fab__> I can't play videos properly, especially HD, but even non-HD, either online or offline whether using VLC or Parole
<Fab__> they're all slowed down, and kinda laggy
<GridCube> Fab__, have you installed your proper drivers?
<gordonjcp> what are you using to play them?
<GridCube> gordonjcp, he said, parole and vlc
<GridCube> Fab__, check that your using your proper drivers opening jockey-gtk
<gordonjcp> sorry, I meant the output settings
<gordonjcp> but yes if the card needs specific drivers then that would make it pretty slow too
<gordonjcp> you'd notice that *everything* was slow though, even dragging windows
<Fab__> I haven't touched the drivers, and I haven't changed any settings up to now. I'm really new to this world
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> do you know what kind of graphics card you hvae?
<gordonjcp> *have
<Fab__> actually no, but I guess I could get that piece of information somehow
<GridCube> Fab__, pretty easily
<GridCube> Fab__, do this
<GridCube> press alt-f2
<GridCube> and write: gksu jockey-gtk
<GridCube> it will ask your password
<GridCube> then will search your hardware and the drivers for it
<Fab__> It's a pretty old laptop I found back, 2004 or so, but it used to work fine enough till I grew tired of Windows
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> that happens
<GridCube> Fab__, how much ram do you have?
<Fab__> Ok I entered the command
<Fab__> 1Go
<GridCube> mmhm it should do well
<Fab__> "No proprietary driver is used in this system" is the message from gksu jockey-gtk
<Fab__> Yes I thought so, cause before I switched to a Linux-based OS, videos played ok
<Fab__> and that's almost the only one problem I've encountered, so fixing it would make it perfect
<GridCube> Fab__, try using mplayer
<Fab__> looks like it's not installed, I gotta get it through the synaptics?
<GridCube> yes, or simply sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Fab__> I'm not very used to those command lines, I'm really new to that, but okay, I'll try !
<GridCube> :)
<Fab__> feels more geeky haha but in a good way
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> apt-get FTW
<Fab__> actually I've already used apt-get
<Fab__> but never quite understood what I was doing
<Fab__> And I'll apologise if I ever make mistakes, English is not my native language
<GridCube> mine neither :D
<Fab__> oh yeah?
<GridCube> spañish
<Fab__> Conozco un poco de español
<GridCube> :) nice
<GridCube> but this channel is english only :D
<Fab__> yeah ok
<Fab__> easier for everyone. Ok I'm done installing mplayer, gonna try it
<GridCube> Fab__, mplayer by itself is terminal based
<GridCube> so on a terminal write: mplayer /path/to/video
<Fab__> Oh, so that's why I can't find in the menu?
<GridCube> if it works you can install a mplayer front end, like smplayer
<GridCube> yes :D
<Fab__> See, I learn fast :p
<Fab__> but I'm not sure typing in the right path
<GridCube> Fab__, if you press tab it will autocomplete the paths
<GridCube> so you write /h[TAB] it will autocomplete /home
<GridCube> and so on
<Fab__> when typing /h[TAB] I only get home
<Fab__> How do I get the right paths to my video file?
<Fab__> gonna try sth
<Fab__> erf it didn't work
<Fab__> Could you explain to me again how to get the path right to my video?
<mongy> ?
<GridCube> Fab__,
<GridCube> i guess your home is called fab
<knome> Fab__, press the first key of the next folder name (eg. "f") or double-tap "tab" to see the list of possible alternatives
<GridCube> soyou do, /h[TAB]/f[TAB]/V[TAB] (for video? i guess)/F[tab] for File name
<mongy> ls /home/
<GridCube> Fab__, :P i think it will be easier for you just to install a frontend for mplayer
<knome> mongy, no need to do that, just do "/h[tab]" -> "/home/", then "[tab-tab]" -> shows alternatives (directories) in /home/
<Fab__> yes I think so :p
<GridCube> :) Fab__ i recommend you smplayer, its the one i personally like the most
<GridCube> but there are several
<mongy> knome, I just thought he needed to know where his home folder was.
<knome> mongy, well that is obviously under /home ;)
<knome> mongy, but yeah, i see your point
<mongy> knome, didn't seem so obvious to him from my end.  I just got here so no sure what's going on
<Kovica> I'm using Xubunt ualternate install CDs to customeize the installation process for my company..
<Kovica> Are there any plans to also release the alternate DVD?
<GridCube> no
<Fab__> so GridCube, to get smplayer, I just need to enter sudo apt-get install smplayer
<Fab__> ?
<Kovica> oh, well.. Thanks for the answer..
<GridCube> Fab__, :D yes
<GridCube> Kovica, if im not mistaken the position is that the ubuntu dvd already has the xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<GridCube> or something like that
<Kovica> GridCube: right.. I could try that one, but instead of installing ubuntu-desktop I could install xubuntu.-desktop.. Do you perhaps know if the requeired packages are on that DVD?
<Fab__> Hum, Okay, the installation is done, the program works, but still, video's slow
<GridCube> Kovica, no sorry don't know :(
<GridCube> ):
<Kovica> GridCube: ok,, I can check that myself. Thanks..
<Kovica> Hmmm.. Is there a way that I can add additional kernel modules to the kernel used by alternate CD?
<GridCube> Fab__, do this on a terminal write: lspci | grep VGA
<astraljava> Kovica: You should probably look at this page first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<GridCube> Kovica, i would pretty much say yes, knowing how many custom ubuntu's are around, but i don't know really
<Kovica> GridCube: yes, that is true
<Kovica> astraljava: I used that to customize my installation.I can use that also to install additional kernel modules, but not add kernel moduels to the kernel used during the installation
<Fab__> Okay it gives me two lines
<Fab__> VGA compatible controller
<astraljava> Kovica: I'm sorry, I don't understand that. Could you put it in some other way? To me those two parts sound the same. :)
<GridCube> Fab__, yes, i need those lines to know what model of video hardware you have
<GridCube> :)
<Kovica> astraljava: They are not. the kernel and modules used during the installation are not the same.. How do I know that? I have a Realtek 8188CE network chip that does not get recognized during installation, but works atfer the installation is done
<astraljava> Kovica: Oh that's probably just the installation environment not working exactly the same as the real deal after the installation. It'd be pretty damn strange if you ask me, if those that you installed were different from those used in the first boot. :)
<Fab__> VGA compatible controller :Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Radeon RV 250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<Fab__> I couldn't copy/paste so, it took me awhile
<Kovica> astraljava: during the installation you can run a console and go to /lib/modules.. In that directory there are much less modules that in the same directory on the installed system
<astraljava> Kovica: Did you check as the last thing before the boot? I find it very peculiar, that somehow, somewhere between the end of installation and the beginning of first boot, modules appear out of nowhere.
<Kovica> astraljava: no they don't. All Im saying is that the kernel/modules used during the installation are different that the one on the installed system
<GridCube> Fab__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7804812&postcount=2
<GridCube> listen, Fab__
<GridCube> this assumes you have a xorg.conf
<GridCube> you shouldnt
<GridCube> also it assumes youre using gedit, you are using leafpad
<astraljava> Kovica: I've forgotten much from how the installation process behaves, but I believe there's /target where the installation is done. Are you sure you checked from the correct place?
<Fab__> yeah so I got to change the gedit command by leafpad, right?
<Kovica> astraljava: yes.. /lib/modules and /target/lib/modules are different, where /target/lib/modules has a lot more modules
<astraljava> Kovica: Yes, and you should only check /target/lib/modules, as that's what is used when you boot.
<astraljava> Kovica: And preseeding install to /target as well.
<astraljava> installs*
<astraljava> Kovica: The plain /lib/modules is just the installer environment, and you should not pay attention to that.
<astraljava> ...at all.
<astraljava> Kovica: Unless you need to access some hardware during the installation, which cannot be read with the modules present by default. Is that the case?
<GridCube> Fab__, yes, instead of gedit just place leafpad, it will the create a xorg.conf file
<Kovica> astraljava: yes, that is the case :)
<GridCube> Fab__, then you add those lines and log out and log in, that should put the new xorg.conf to work
<Fab__> I manged to open a xorg.conf file
<astraljava> Kovica: Ok, then you just need to edit the other sections of the installation CD contents. I forget how I did that, I've last tampered with it in '07, so my recollection is a tad hazy now. :)
<Kovica> astraljava: I was trying to find something on Google, askusubntu.com, ... I was even browsing the content of the CD. But I still have no idea how to do that? Do you have any pointers?
<astraljava> Kovica: I'm gonna have to refresh my memory first, so that I won't give false information. What's your schedule with this?
<mongy> the idea of an xorg.conf file these days scares me.
<Kovica> astraljava: Now I have installation process devided in two parts: first I do what I can without the network and the second part is run when the installed xubuntu boots for the first time and the newtork is present... I can live with that. So there is no real presure on me..
<Kovica> astraljava: But I'd still like to be able to add modules.. maybe in the future I would have to do that..
<Kovica> astraljava: So whenever you could provide as asnwer is good. :)
<astraljava> Kovica: Ok, send me an email to my nick at kapsi.fi, so that we won't have to rely on being on IRC at the same time.
<Kovica> astraljava: ok.. I already sent you an email from my gmail account. Did you get it ?
<astraljava> Kovica: Yep, responded.
<Kovica> astraljava: great. thanks for your help.. I'm awaiting your responce. :)
<astraljava> Kovica: I won't promise any deadlines, though. I'm still getting things in their right places after the move, so I haven't set up my testing environment at all, yet.
<Kovica> astraljava: You don't have to.. I don't expect that you provide the exact solution.. I just don't know what document to read, what to do next.. So any pointers, help, ... will be appreciated..
<astraljava> Kovica: Understood.
<Kovica> astraljava: thanks.. I have to go now.. Sorry.
<tomasz> Hi. I have some odd problem with Xubuntu 12.04. After I login the system stops doing anything for a minute or so. Only wallpaper is visible. Then it continues to load. What could be wrong or where should I look to find what causes it?
<Roger_> Interesting problem.  I loaded Xubuntu onto a friends laptop.  (He was getting BSOD's on Windows)  Everything is working great until I open firefox.  Then it looks like this http://i.imgur.com/A1xDP.jpg
<Roger_> Any ideas?
<Roger_> Hello?
<pleia2> yikes
<pleia2> I haven't seen that before :\ maybe a graphics card problem? (hardware weirdness would explain BSOD on windows too)
<Roger_> Any way that you know of to confirm? tools that can check that kind of thing?
<aguitel> Roger_, what video card?
<martinphone> to boot from a usb stick I have to select usb-hdd right?
<Roger_> It's a nvidia chipset in a dell laptop.
<Roger_> aguitel, Geforce Go 7900 GS
<Benguin> 'lo guys, quick question, a friend wants to install xubuntu, is there a wubi kind of installation he can use?
<Artemis3> i believe that still included in the xubuntu-desktop image?
<Benguin> I told him there's no harm in downloading it and checking
<Benguin> and if not, I can tell him how to dual boot the regular way
<GridCube> Benguin, regular dual boot is a gazillion times better
<GridCube> but theres wubi
<Benguin> I know it is, but it also makes it easier for him to derp and break his windows, I'd rather not be responsible :P
<Benguin> Thanks, I'll let him know
#xubuntu 2013-05-06
<xubuntu376> I'm having trouble setting up wireless networking on my first install of Xubuntu 11.10.
<xubuntu376> Can anyone help?
<holstein> xubuntu376: sure.. i would *not* install 11.10...
<holstein> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<holstein> xubuntu376: i would get the latest 13.10 and try it live..
<marce_> one question
<marce_> whats kernel uses xubuntu 12.04.02?
<marce_> my uname -r is: 3.2.0-41-generic thats ok?
<bwat47> yea that sounds right
<bwat47> well 12.04.2 actually uses 3.5
<bwat47> if you have an existing 12.04 install you can install that backported kernel by doing sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-quantal (the 12.04.2 backports are opt-in for existing installs)
<ruslan_osmanov> Hi. The graphical login scren always says that incorrect password entered, but the same login succeeds in VT1 (ctrl + alt + f1). What could be wrong with it?
<kRush> sounds like an incorrect keyboard layout
<ruslan_osmanov> kRush, changing password to "123" didn't help. However, it worked after resetting password via /etc/shadow
<linux_unix-10> hi
<[uzver]> linux_unix-10: !hi
<linux_unix-10> why can't i add 1280x800 resolution in xrandr in xubuntu 12.04?
<linux_unix-10> here is the output: xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ xrandr --newmode "1280x800_60.00"   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync
<linux_unix-10> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<linux_unix-10>   Major opcode of failed request:  149 (RANDR)
<linux_unix-10>   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)
<linux_unix-10>   Serial number of failed request:  29
<linux_unix-10>   Current serial number in output stream:  29
<linux_unix-10> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<[uzver]> linux_unix-10: maybe that resolution not supported
<linux_unix-10> explain further
<linux_unix-10> i'm gonna use it for my hd monitor
<[uzver]> linux_unix-10: execute xrandr and see all supported resolutions
<linux_unix-10> its supported
<[uzver]> linux_unix-10: can u pastebin output of xrandr
<linux_unix-10> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ xrandr --newmode "1280x800_60.00"   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync
<linux_unix-10> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<linux_unix-10>   Major opcode of failed request:  149 (RANDR)
<linux_unix-10>   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)
<linux_unix-10>   Serial number of failed request:  29
<linux_unix-10>   Current serial number in output stream:  29
<linux_unix-10> why can't i add 1280x768 resolution on xubuntu 12.04 using xrandr?
<moetunes> linux_unix-10:  is it listed in   xrandr -q   ?
<nevand> hello
<Peyam> Hi
<[uzver]> Peyam: hi
<Peyam> sup?
<[uzver]> ok
<Peyam> what's up?
<xubuntu140> unable to connect my usb net dongle:capitel 3g Qualcomm inc.:im in kerala,India:my isp BSNL,usb-devices listed my device but not recognides as a net modem
<ner0x> What is our typically gantt chart program? Also, I have a computer that doesn't want to boot. Any utilities I can use to try and see what piece of hardware is failing?
<TheSheep> ner0x: try asking at ##hardware
<ner0x> TheSheep: No problem. Any idea on the gantt chart question?
<GridCube> ner0x, from software you can try boot-repair, as the gantt there are many many programs openproj its my personal favorite
<GridCube> http://sourceforge.net/projects/openproj/
<ner0x> GridCube: Right. Doesn't appear to be in the repos.
<GridCube> nope
<ner0x> GridCube: Ah. SF has a .deb.
<ner0x> GridCube: Looks pretty old though. Project still maintained?
<GridCube> i dont know
<GridCube> last time i used it was for administration classes back in '10
<GridCube> ner0x, http://alternativeto.net/software/openproj/?platform=linux
<ner0x> GridCube: That's a convenient website. Thanks!
<GridCube> :)
<ner0x> GridCube: That boot-repair is a bootable software?
<GridCube> no, its a software that fixes boot problems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ner0x> GridCube: But your system has to be able to boot to use it, no?
<GridCube> ner0x, yes, read the wiki
<ner0x> GridCube: Right. Mine will not get past the initial boot screen. Freezes.
<GridCube> try changing you cables, unplug everything that its not essential and build up
<ner0x> GridCube: Did that.
<ner0x> GridCube: Really odd. Working fine then kaput.
<ner0x> I'm going to open it up and clean it, remove all non-essentials again and see if that works.
<ner0x> It is almost six years old.
<ner0x> Er.. 7 years actually.
<GridCube> stuff breaks
<ner0x> GridCube: Of course. I just wanted to see if I could narrow it down and replace just that part.
<ner0x> GridCube: I'm assuming a Core i3 will still be faster than my Core2Quad 3.2GHz.
<GridCube> no idea :P i only have an atom n450 at 1ghz
<ner0x> Whaaat?!
<ner0x> Why? lol
<nyuszika7h> 10:03:49*      nyuszika7h │ hi, is it possible to order the app list on the top panel in first-started-first order, and possibly with an option to rearrange them by dragging?
<nyuszika7h> Unit193, there is no "sorting order" menu item in Ctrl-right click menu
<nyuszika7h> oh wait, found it
<nyuszika7h> never mind
<rald> hello
<rald> how to control mouse with keyboard?
<rald> im using xubuntu 13.04
<[uzver]> rald: what for?
<Pici> rald: press shift+numlock then you can use your numpad to control the cursor
<Pici> or shift+ctrl+num
<rald> my mouse pointer wont move... i've tried all the combinations of shift+crtl+numlock and alt too
<rald> is there a command to run for this to work?
<[uzver]> rald: u use notebook or pc?
<rald> pc
<rald> a4 tech usb keyboard
<[uzver]> rald: and no mouse?
<rald> a hve a mouse a4 tech usb mouse but it is broken
<rald> will i remove the mouse from its usb slot?
<[uzver]> rald: there is utility xdotool
<[uzver]> rald: http://pastebin.com/0Sykh4L6
<rald> ok i'll try it
<sketch_> good dya to everyone
<sketch_> does anyone know how to get the top panel to only have 1 bluetooth icon?
<sketch_> or better yet how to remove the panel and just use cairo-dock?
<drc> Settings manager>Panel>Panel 0>remove (minus sign).
<drc> For cario-dock, you're on your own
<nukke> for cairo dock, you can use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<xubuntu702> help
<lderan> !ask xubuntu702
<nukke> xubuntu702: what's the problem?
<drc> xubuntu702: It would really help to know the problem.
<xubuntu702> wait
<xubuntu702> unable to handle kernel null pointer defernce at 0000004c
<xubuntu702> thaths it say
<nukke> what's the context of the error? when does it appear?
<xubuntu702> when its finding the hardware
<drc> So, what did you do before this error happened?
<nukke> what do you mean? when you connect something?  upon installing xubuntu?
<xubuntu702> when im instlling that problem appears
<xubuntu702> ithought it was a problem with internet so i try with one other
<xubuntu702> but the error appear again
<nukke> when you are trying to install xubuntu?
<xubuntu702> what???
<nukke> does the error appear when you are trying to install xubuntu?
<xubuntu702> yes
<xubuntu702> please!!!
<nukke> when you are installing, do not select "update while installing" option
<xubuntu702> okay
<xubuntu702> i will try again
<xubuntu702> in case i need
<xubuntu702> how i return here???
<nukke> do you have another computer?
<xubuntu702> it has mobile page???
<nukke> just use the freenode webchat page: https://webchat.freenode.net/
<xubuntu702> thanks
<nukke> and join the #xubuntu channel
<knome> or http://xubuntu.org/irc/
<Guest41340> im again the one of instll problems
<lderan> same error?
<ronalds> hello, is there a reason to upgrade my home old pc, from 12.04 to 13.04, cause upgrading to 12.10 last time ended by drivers not working anymore (nvidia)
<Guest41340> not yet i will tell you
<nukke> ronalds: i'd recommend using 12.04 LTS
<lderan> ronalds, you can try out the live image on a dvd / usb drive :)
<nukke> should be mostly problem-free
<beefsalad> after upgraded to 12.04.2 I'm experiencing a weird issue.  when I login with either of my accounts, the screen goes black.  if I login with the guest account X restarts (nvidia splash and everything)
<ronalds> clean install right?
<nukke> Guest41340: so xubuntu is installing correctly so far? no errors?
<ronalds> xubuntu is great for my home pc, as it was used to run xp back in the days
<ronalds> 14.04 is going to be LTS?
<nukke> yes ronalds
<rald> i can't control the mouse with the keyboard damn
<rald> i mean mouse pointer
<beefsalad> where does xfce store its per-user configuration?
<ronalds> 12.04.02 was half upgrade, it really made problems beefsalad?
<beefsalad> ronalds: yep
<ronalds> weird
<beefsalad> I'm starting to wonder if it's not the damn nvidia drivers
<beefsalad> or hardware...laptop is kinda old
<ronalds> I would try reinstalling packages one by one, or just backuping everything, and using clean installation
<beefsalad> thats why I asked where xfce stores its configs...I don't want to spend days remembering how to set everything up how I had it
<ronalds> I think before any upgrade, user must remove drivers, just because they break something
<beefsalad> the kernel I was booted from didn't have the drivers installed for it
<beefsalad> and I've never had a problem like this in the past with it
<ronalds> it's 2013 and devices people are using with xubuntu are probably old as sh**
<beefsalad> welp, nothing showed up in xorg.0.log with this crash :(
<beefsalad> I've already admitted mine is old :P
<ronalds> you can't startxfce4?
<beefsalad> guess I'll unconfigure nvidia and see what happens
<beefsalad> when it dies, it locks up the system
<beefsalad> I can't flip back to a console to see whats going on
<beefsalad> sshd dies, etc...
<ronalds> well when I had this problem, atleast I had console left
<ronalds> in one of the tty windows
<ronalds> if you don't have nothing, well I don't know, I could use ubuntu live cd for getting to see old files in partition (on my laptop)
<beefsalad> the logs haven't revealed anything (used recovery mode to get to them)
<beefsalad> I should throw some options at the kernel to see if I can't get it to print debug info somewhere
<beefsalad> weee! removing nvidia may have worked...now to figure out why (and if that indeed was the problem)
<nukke> beefsalad: were you using the proprietary drivers or the open source ones?
<beefsalad> proprietary
<nukke> install the os ones
<nukke> sudo apt-get install nouveau
<ronalds> linux needs to expand on desktop, I want to play gta4 from openbox or even less abusive wm..
<ronalds> only thing why I turn on windows sometimes
<nukke> apparently GTA4 runs great under Wine
<ronalds> really?
<nukke> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8757
<brainwash> but there are some nasty glitches
<ronalds> I don't think my already unsupported gpu, can run something in emulator
<ronalds> gta 4 has glitches even in windows
<nukke> the performance hit shouldn't be that big. you could always play it in lower settings, too
<nukke> also, the WM/DE shouldn't matter in this case. you could run wine from unity or awm
<ronalds> well I do already, except details, and resolution
<nukke> you could always get a new GPU. there are good ones for whatever budget you happen to have
<ronalds> can I insert it in laptop \
<ronalds> seems dumb question
<genii-around> If your laptop uses MXM video card you can
<ronalds> hd3000
<ronalds> by intel
<ronalds> MXM?
<genii-around> mxm is a slot standard like pci, not a manufacturer
<ronalds> ok, haven't got a lot of experience in completing pc's
<ronalds> but running native is what linux needs..
<ronalds> hopes on valve
<brainwash> they didn't even manage to create a proper pc port of gta4..
<ronalds> can I run gta 4 with wine from other partition?
<nukke> actually, you can sort of install a GPU on a laptop. it's more of a mod than anything, but since you use an adapter and the laptop's ePCI adapter, the memory bandwith is going to be singnificantly less than if you used a PCIe x16 slot, for example
<ronalds> I already have all the files
<nukke> ronalds: negative. you'd have to install ok wine
<nukke> if you have the steam version, you could copy the files into your steam wine folder
<ronalds> too bad
<kksafak> is amarok supported from xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> isn't amarok a kde application? maybe try on kubuntu?
<kksafak> can i not use under xubuntu?
<knome> it should work with xubuntu, but the xubuntu team isn't specifically supporting amarok
<TheSheep> sure you can
<yourfriendarmand> it should work, its package(s) should pull in the right deps, but it's going to bring in most of KDE into your system
<TheSheep> you are just going to find more experienced users of it on the kubuntu channels
<kksafak> i have installed amarok but if i want open it, amarok instanly closed
<kksafak> ok, thanks
<kksafak> another question: i can not play my musics from iphone on banshee or gtkpod, why?
<knome> kksafak, i would ask the banshee/gtkpod support
<knome> (i don't even know if iphone is supposed to be supported)
<yourfriendarmand> if it's on the device, I imagine the player program is at best a remote control for the player, rendering output to the headphone jack
<ronalds> clementine ftw
<beefsalad> nukke: nouveau isn't available, nouveau-firmware is though
<nukke> beefsalad: really? hmm, try the ubuntu software center
<beefsalad> nukke: you mean xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-lts-quantal?
<nukke> indeed i am!
<nukke> sorry about that. that's the correct package
<beefsalad> heh, 'to install this.... xorg..... must be removed'
<nukke> i'd recommend asking the #nouveau channel here in freenode first
<beefsalad> well whats the point of installing the driver if its going to remove xorg? ;0
<beefsalad> ;) even...stupid shift key
<yourfriendarmand> you might be needing the xorg lts quantal update?
<evilpoptart> I tried installing the nvidia drivers on my xubuntu 12.04 x64 system yesterday and instead of enabling my 3d accel and such I'm now stuck in 640x480 mode.  I uninstalled the nvidia drivers and tried a reinstall of all my X packages with no luck.  Can anyone help me fix it?
<yourfriendarmand> make sure the uninstall occurred and you purge any lingering config, wipe out any xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<evilpoptart> so deleted the xorg.conf file and then reboot?
<yourfriendarmand> cross fingers too, I occasionally to a update-initramfs -k all -c
<yourfriendarmand> these are my rituals when delving with the fglrx drivers myself, but both are different in how they handle the system of course
<yourfriendarmand> did you install the repo drivers or a run file from nvidia?
<evilpoptart> repo
<evilpoptart> used synaptic to install nvidia-current and nvidia-settings
<yourfriendarmand> ok cool
<evilpoptart> just followed your advice, rebooting.  back shortly :)
<yourfriendarmand> on the ati side if I use their drivers, I make sure I have their script create packages to install
<yourfriendarmand> good luck ^ ^
<yourfriendarmand> cross fingers
<evilpoptart> i tried that on a different install and it failed miserably as well
<evilpoptart> brb
<evilpoptart> that worked
<yourfriendarmand> quick bootup ^ ^
<evilpoptart> powerful laptop + xfce
<yourfriendarmand> are you back to native resolution?
<evilpoptart> 1600x900
<yourfriendarmand> yay
<yourfriendarmand> what does glxinfo say?
<evilpoptart> now i'm back to square 1... how the heck do I get my 3d accel enabled :)
<evilpoptart> let me check
<evilpoptart> it says nothing because it isnt installed haha
<evilpoptart> let me install it
<evilpoptart> it gave me a crap load of output, what did you want to see?
<yourfriendarmand> just the first several lines, grep 'render' and see whom is handling 3d
<evilpoptart> nate@nemesis:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<evilpoptart> direct rendering: Yes
<evilpoptart> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile
<evilpoptart>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility,
<evilpoptart> ha - NOW it tells me i have 3d accel working
<evilpoptart> after i uninstalled all my "work"
<yourfriendarmand> what's interesting is it isn't an nvidia-related renderer
<evilpoptart> it's one of those hybrid vid cards, can't remember what it's called
<evilpoptart> It's intel + nvidia
<evilpoptart> Geforce GT 630M
<yourfriendarmand> lspci can give hints
<evilpoptart> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<evilpoptart> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev ff)
<nukke> another thing yo ucould do to avoid as many problems as possible is to disable your integrated gfx inside the bios
<yourfriendarmand> likewise that's a tough chip. It's also one of the ones that could ultimately share memory with the internal intel gpu if nvidia open sourced a little more to include in the kernel
<nukke> it's most likely set as switchable right now. make sure it uses only discrete graphics
<yourfriendarmand> I agree with nukke, should reduce some headaches
<evilpoptart> if it's using the internal card right now and i disable it in bios wont that hose up my system?
<yourfriendarmand> the system should switch over naturally and present itself as the primary video
<evilpoptart> hm - interesting
<yourfriendarmand> right now it would seem the intel gpu is master
<evilpoptart> ive never had one of these stupid hybrids
<evilpoptart> let me go see if I can find that option, brb
<yourfriendarmand> lspci doesn't enumerate the nvidia chip to its full chipset
<yourfriendarmand> update-pciids in case
<nukke> yeah, i was having some problems with my ati+intel configuration
<evilpoptart> nate@nemesis:~$ sudo update-pciids
<evilpoptart> Downloaded daily snapshot dated 2013-05-04 03:15:02
<nukke> had to disable the ati card because it was giving me headaches
<evilpoptart> i'm not  a hardcore gamer or anything anymore so I just need basic 3d accel for some RTS type games.  Right now everything seems to be working ok.
<evilpoptart> I'll probably leave it as is unless I have more issues
<evilpoptart> Now - onto my next problem.  Trying to see why the heck blueman crashes every freaking time I boot up
<evilpoptart> oh, nope.  This time it's plymouthd
<nukke> do you actually use bluetooth? i'd recommend uninstalling blueman altogether and disabling bluetooth on your machine
<yourfriendarmand> right now the intel chip is probably rendering primarily. still that's a sweet chip to keep off. I myself have had some issues moving stuff with my phone since 1204 as well. I'm going to try tonight with my 1304 and the same phone
<yourfriendarmand> I'm on a dell studio with ati hd 5450 I think
<yourfriendarmand> nice chip with relatively slow gram
<yourfriendarmand> but it get my fps fix now and then on decent quality
<yourfriendarmand> studio 14, rare machine
<evilpoptart> ok - the wife summons. thanks again guys
<yourfriendarmand> take care
<yourfriendarmand> later tonight mine will beckon with haste
<nukke> :O
<yourfriendarmand> but that's future news, right now it's about the penguin
<yourfriendarmand> Quick question, has anyone lost their HDMI output as a result of 1304? I'm going to try the low latency kernel and see if there are any improvements, otherwise wait for a fix
<beefsalad> *SIGH* ath9k performance sucks with this kernel :(
<Lehti> :<
<beefsalad> oh well, time to rip the 500G drive out of the netbook and throw it in here since it has an unmolested install on it
<Lehti> wouldn't it be possible to get a bunch of old drivers?
<beefsalad> with the kernel?  no, the modules are all bundled with it
<beefsalad> going to drop back a version and see what happens
<beefsalad> ugh damnit, netbook HD has a 32bit install on it
<beefsalad> my personal setup is a freaking mess lately :/
<Lehti> i have to say this new 13.04 brought my old 2004 HP laptop into life again
<Lehti> 12.04 had all these little glitches here and there
<Lehti> was a bit of a struggle to find proper instructions to get the newer kernel to wokr on a non-PAE prehistorical CPU -.-
<Lehti> *work
<yourfriendarmand> ath9k driver got me through hard times when wifi was coming about. gentoo + ath wifi and I were tight
<demofran> hello someone to help me
<lderan> demofran, what is your problem?
<demofran> I have a problem with xubuntu instalation
<demofran> its
<demofran> unable to handle kernel null pointer deference at 0000004c
<demofran> hey someone???'
<demofran> lderan
<demofran> someone!!!!!
<demofran> please helop
<lderan> how are you installing it?
<lderan> from a dvd or usb?
<demofran> usb
<nukke> demofran: any more details would help
<nukke> make sure you disable "update while installing"
<demofran> yes nukke you tell me before but it didnt help
<demofran> its a problem that happened when cheking hardware
<nukke> can you boot into xubuntu off the usb?
<nukke> without installing
<demofran> yes
<demofran> please a solution??
<demofran> nobody??
<lderan> !patience demofran
<demofran> sorry
<lderan> mmm i do not know the ubottu commands well :P
<lderan> demofran !patience
<lderan> nope
<Unit193> !patience | human
<ubottu> human: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lderan> ah the pipe
<demofran> what?
<demofran_> lderan
<demofran_> could yo____
<lderan>  could i _____?
<seronis> Interesting..  about the exact same time you mention 'A'lderan my pidgin client opens a window saying  "you sense a disturbance in the force"
<lderan> :P
<demofran> i need help
<Unit193> demofran: You could try #ubuntu, but you'd still need to follow the guidelines.
<Unit193> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<demofran> i didnt understood
<beefsalad> yep, 3.2.0-41 kernel sucks.  reverted to a 2.6 kernel from the pre .02 update and the lag has disappeared from the cpu and wifi
<beefsalad> or not, ugh
#xubuntu 2013-05-07
<katimaya> i'm trying to get x.org upgraded from 1.12.4 to 1.13.3 on xubuntu 13.04 ... do i really have to reinstall xubuntu-desktop and will i lose my settings if i do this?
<[0gb_us]> I don't know if you have to do that, but I don[t think you'll lose your settings if you do.
<[0gb_us]> THe settings are in your home directory, so they should be safe.
<katimaya> when i go into synaptic xserver-xorg-core is set to 1.12.4 with makson ppa, i removed makson ppa but it didn't do anything, however if i use synaptic to force version to 1.13.3-0ubuntu6 (raring) then it says it will remove xubuntu-desktop
<[0gb_us]> Back them up if you really want to be sure.
<holstein> katimaya: just the metapackage?
<trickyhero> i can't change my DNS server
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, it sounds like you might need to reinstall. Maybe.
<[0gb_us]> WHat are you doing to try to change DNS servers?
<trickyhero> using the wizard
<holstein> katimaya: you removed the ppa? or purged it?.. what are you trying to acomplish?
<katimaya> well it says "mark additional required changes" and under "to be removed" it has xorg, xserver-xorg, various xserver-xorg-* packages, and xubuntu-desktop
<trickyhero> it won'y let me save the change
<trickyhero> *won't
<katimaya> i'm trying to update from xorg 1.12.4 to 1.13.3
<[0gb_us]> trickyhero, what wizard?
<holstein> katimaya: xubuntu-desktop is just the metapackage AFAIK... shouldnt be removing xfce, correct?
<katimaya> well apparently the makson ppa got purged when i upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04
<holstein> katimaya: as long as you know how to get back.. try it
<holstein> katimaya: either you have the PPA or not
<[0gb_us]> You could always test in a VirtualBox.
<katimaya> well worst case if i get dumped to a command line i can do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"?
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, that should work, if nothing is broken.
<trickyhero> <[0gb_us]> settings manager>network connections
<holstein> katimaya: correct
<holstein> katimaya: why are you trying to upgrade? what is wrong?
<holstein> trickyhero: why are you trying to change DNS? why not do it at the router?
<trickyhero> i want to use google's DNS
<[0gb_us]> trickyhero, I don't even have a network connections option in my settings manager. I just looked. Are you on 13.04?
<holstein> trickyhero: why not use them at the router?
<katimaya> well i'm getting tearing in playing back vlc videos
<katimaya> i don't get tearing in win7
<holstein> katimaya: what driver?
<holstein> katimaya: the windows driver support is really irrelevant
<katimaya> nvidia 313.30
<holstein> katimaya: are you using the proprietary drivers?
<katimaya> i just noticed on software & updates it says it's the open source one, so i'm trying to change it to the proprietary one, it is just hanging on applying changes but i'll give it a while
<katimaya> that might be the issue
<holstein> trickyhero: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using this explains how i would do it on my machine, in the linux section
<holstein> !ati | katimaya if you need it for reference :)
<ubottu> katimaya if you need it for reference :): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<trickyhero> yeah i tried that but it won't save
<holstein> trickyhero: when i switched to opendns, i just did it at my gateway, so all the machines on my network use them
<holstein> trickyhero: tried what and what wont save what?
<katimaya> for some reason i thought the open source one was nouveau, not an official nvidia open source driver
<katimaya> thanks for the link ubottu
<trickyhero> the way they desribe it on that website
<holstein> trickyhero: you can paste *exatly* the errors you are getting.. otherwise its challenging for the volunteers to know exatly what you are referencing
<seronis> Q: how do i enable fading between wallpapers ?
<[0gb_us]> Also, what version of Xubuntu are you using, trickyhero?
<trickyhero> nevermind, it was just the default user restrictions
<trickyhero> 13.04
<[0gb_us]> Okay, glad you have it figured out.
<trickyhero> thanks guys
<holstein> seronis: do you have an example?
<seronis> i have a set of images that properly shift on 10 minute intervals
<seronis> but its an instant switch.  and i cant find a 'fade' option in the control panel
<holstein> !info drapes
<ubottu> Package drapes does not exist in raring
<seronis> 2nd question.. why does the control panel show the names of dozens of unusable screen savers ?
<holstein> !nfo gbackground
<holstein> !info gbackground
<ubottu> gbackground (source: gbackground): interval-based gnome background changer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (raring), package size 13 kB, installed size 128 kB
<holstein> seronis: how about gbackground ?
<holstein> seronis: they are usable if you want to install them AFAIK
<seronis> i'll look into it. but if its 'gnome' background wont that pull in a ton of dependancies?
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, but they shouldn't be listed if they aren't even installed.
<[0gb_us]> I noteced them too.
<seronis> agreed.. its kind annoying having to scroll through UN usable stuff to get to the usable ones
<[0gb_us]> Come to think of it, I have a tiny issue as well. I have screen lock set to kick in after some number of minutes that the computer has been idle. When the screen locks, the monitor goes black, but the backlight stays on. If the backlight is off when screenlock activates, the backlight turns back on. Is there a way to fix this?
<holstein> seronis: i would expect some overhead with what you are looking for.. but, i dont think it will pull in anything much
<seronis> holstein, thanks for the link.  i'll look into that package a bit and see if it will meet my needs
<holstein> [0gb_us]: you can always look into graphics drivers
<[0gb_us]> Graphics drivers mess with the backlight?
<holstein> [0gb_us]: in my experience, the graphics driver can effect that functionality.. i have a via chip that i just dont bother with things like that on
<[0gb_us]> Okay, thanks holstein!
<katimaya> so, in software & updates|additional drivers, i switched from nvidia-313 (open source) to nvidia-313-updates (proprietary) and it has been applying changes for about 15 mins, is it broken or is it just downloading something from a slow server?
<holstein> katimaya: i would wait til you cant wail anymore... nothing is "broken" though
<seronis> i had to switch back to the xorg driver.  the  supposedly  (stable, tested) driver kept my steam games from loading and prevented me from compiling SFML code
<katimaya> ok well i'll let it go for a half an hour or however long
<katimaya> just seems odd that it's hanging with no sign of progress
<mohsen_rashidi> hello every one.I have two media players and i want to make one them as my default but i don`t know how to do it in xubuntu.please guide me :)
<mohsen_rashidi> hwy...nobody to answerme?
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> mohsen_rashidi: right-click the file, select properties and use Open with
<baizon> --that should make it (the application) the default for that file type, eg .mp3, .html and so on..
<ntzrmtthihu777> question about plymouth. needed? If my understanding is correct its just a boot splash thingus. I personally don't like them and like to be able to see the system boot and keep an eye out for problems asap.
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: if you only want to see them once, you can ctrl+alt+f1 or ctrl+alt+f2 to the startup output
<Unit193> ntzrmtthihu777: Plymouth itself is needed, but you can edit /etc/default/grub  and take out "quiet splash" and add "text" in it's place.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ochosi: if I'm not mistaken that brings you to a tty, not my aim, I rather like the lightdm-gtk-greeter
<ntzrmtthihu777> Unit193: ok, what about the xubuntu plymouth themes?
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: no, i meant during startup
<koegs> ntzrmtthihu777: text will bring you to the console, you might want to use "noplymouth" instead of "quiet splash"
<Unit193> ntzrmtthihu777: In theory that'd be fine.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, question. I know of the nosplash grub option, does noplymouth go beyond this?
<koegs> nosplash is obsolete
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: thankya
<koegs> ntzrmtthihu777: and if you want the good old text-mode instead of hi-res textmode, you have to uncomment #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: any difference in performance? tis my true goal here
<koegs> nope
<ntzrmtthihu777> Thankya.
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu-default-setttings, meta-package?
<koegs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/xubuntu-default-settings
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: been here for precise, no mention as to whether or not it is.
<koegs> ntzrmtthihu777: a meta package is just a package to install a "set of packages", xubuntu-default-settings has actual files in it, so it is not a meta-package
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: gotcha.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I know what a meta is, like xubuntu-desktop. just wondering as to what is and is not essential.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I don't suppose anyone has/knows of a comprehensive guide on creating lightdm-gtk greeters?
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: what kind of greeter would you like to create? (and no, the gtk-greeter itself was designed as a reference/tutorial greeter)
<ntzrmtthihu777> ochosi: are you familiar with the game starcraft?\
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: haven't played it for years
<ntzrmtthihu777> ochosi: Currently in a playthru. I was thinking along the line of the choose player dialog
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: well i got no clue what that looks like
<ntzrmtthihu777> lemme see if I can find some pics
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. perhaps I should make some of my own, google is not being my friend.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ochosi: something like dis: http://imagebin.org/256778
<ochosi> it's not impossible to do that with lightdm
<ochosi> but i'm uncertain whether the gtk-greeter is the best starting point
<ochosi> i'd probably try the html backend or something like that
<ntzrmtthihu777> ochosi: the metal supports and the screens slide in from the sides and out on login
<ntzrmtthihu777> if that makes a difference.
<IamJacksUsername> Is there a way to disable the login splash screen? It's scrambled, but I'm fine with a black splash screen. If not, where is there the loaded png si I can replace with a black pixel?
<IamJacksUsername> 13.04.
<IamJacksUsername> Web search said to look for plymouth or lightdm dirs, but I don't have them.
<koegs> IamJacksUsername: do you mean the bootsplash, which is plymouth or the login-screen which is lightdm
<IamJacksUsername> Where you type in your user password, with options to choose xubuntu or xfce sessions.
<koegs> this is lightdm
<IamJacksUsername> > /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/gdmflexiserver
<ntzrmtthihu777> k. later
<IamJacksUsername> may be /lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-logo/xubuntu-greybird.png
<kRush> hm, gmusicbrowser can't play opus?
<TheSheep> it plays live_is_live.mp3 for me just fine
<TheSheep> live_is_life.mp3
<kRush> oO
<TheSheep> sorry, couldn't resist :)
<ochosi> TheSheep: harhar, nice one (i guess as an austrian i just have to love that one ;))
<PeteyKun> Probably a very silly question, but my Xubuntu session panel (panel0) no longer appears "skinned" like it does after a xubuntu install
<PeteyKun> It looks all grey
<PeteyKun> Is there any way to fix this?
<TheSheep> change the theme?
<PeteyKun> No good
<PeteyKun> Still grey
<TheSheep> you can also use a solid color or image
<TheSheep> in the panel prefernces in the appearance tab
<PeteyKun> Yeah
<PeteyKun> Is there a default image for it?
<PeteyKun> Lurking somewhere
<TheSheep> I don't think so
<PeteyKun> Changing the color doesn't seem to replicate the default look
<TheSheep> I'm looking for some screenshots, as I have mine customized since ages
<TheSheep> hmm, on the screenshots it's just transparent
<TheSheep> http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/precise_01.png
<PeteyKun> Sure
<PeteyKun> http://screencloud.net/v/zd1e
<GridCube> PeteyKun, its composition enabled?
<PeteyKun> Ah you meant the packaged style
<PeteyKun> That's not really transparent, TheSheep, just a solid color
<PeteyKun> GridCube: composition?
<GridCube> yes the thing that makes things transparent
<PeteyKun> As in Compiz?
<GridCube> no
<PeteyKun> http://screencloud.net/v/7uWG
<PeteyKun> Enabled
<GridCube> C:
<GridCube> you should have transparencies settings now
<PeteyKun> But I don't want transparency D:
<PeteyKun> Want a panel like this
<PeteyKun> http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/precise_01.png
<PeteyKun> What I have now: http://screencloud.net/v/pF3h
<yourfriendarmand> right click on the panel -> panel sub menu -> preferences
<PeteyKun> Okie
<yourfriendarmand> appearance tab
<yourfriendarmand> play with the slider options
<PeteyKun> Yeah
<PeteyKun> Is the default one really transparent?
<yourfriendarmand> it isn't in my experience
<Myrtti> depends on if you have composite on or not, IIRC
<yourfriendarmand> look at your window manager tweaks settings under the composition tab and make sure there are not transparency options set
<PeteyKun> It also has different colors for the selected window in the task switcher and all
<yourfriendarmand> but I'd leave comp on, and at least remove the shadows. it works better especial with ati drivers
<PeteyKun> hm
<elfy> PeteyKun: did you install nvidia drivers by any chance - I get that when I install nvidia
<GridCube> PeteyKun, if you want it to be transparent then it need to be set to full transparencies
<PeteyKun> Nope, but I do have ATI
<PeteyKun> I don't actually, GridCube
<GridCube> if you want the top one to be black you need to be using greybird
<yourfriendarmand> I get artifacts if I disable comp
<PeteyKun> I am using greybird
<GridCube> no you aint
<PeteyKun> http://screencloud.net/v/uOL7
<PeteyKun> yep I am
<PeteyKun> lol
<yourfriendarmand> select another theme and reselct greybird
<PeteyKun> no change
<yourfriendarmand> I would check for any .gtk* files and folders
<yourfriendarmand> cat them for any color settings
<yourfriendarmand> in the panel's appearance preferences, is the background for style set to none (use system) ?
<PeteyKun> Yup
<GridCube> PeteyKun, thats very weird, because you in fact are not using greybird
<yourfriendarmand> can you create a new dummy panel and see what color it inherits?
<PeteyKun> oh o.o
<PeteyKun> Sure
<GridCube> it looks like you are using some qt theme
<GridCube> like from kde
<PeteyKun> http://screencloud.net/v/KCy
<PeteyKun> I do have KDE installed
<GridCube> yeah thats not correct
<GridCube> your theme its broken
<PeteyKun> should I purge and reinstall it
<GridCube> see your icons, they are qt'is, and decorations, buttons, everything its qtish
<PeteyKun> Yeah '~'
<yourfriendarmand> you can trash any .qt*, .gtk* .kde* xf* inside your profile if all else fails
<yourfriendarmand> I would first create a new user and see if that user gets the right default setup
<PeteyKun> Okay, I'll try that
<GridCube> yourfriendarmand has a point, login as guest and see
<PeteyKun> Okay, thanks, I'll try it out and be right back :)
<PeteyKun> Yep, it's fine on guest
<yourfriendarmand> petey, can you start a kde session?
<yourfriendarmand> change your gui settings from there
<yourfriendarmand> with kde's respective appearance settings
<yourfriendarmand> my next guess is your profile is set to point to an theme engine shim that tries to equalize appearances over different environments
<GridCube> P: i would obliterate .config and start over
<yourfriendarmand> yeah, the beauty is you only lose customization
<GridCube> pretty much P:
<PeteyKun> I wouldn't really mind that
<yourfriendarmand> but if you have settings in your other apps, at least trash the gtk2 gtk3 xfce* kde qt folders inside
<yourfriendarmand> I definitely wouldn't trash my <your fav browser> settings for example
<GridCube> probably the best option its to rename it to .config-old
<yourfriendarmand> that's def a good start
<PeteyKun> okay lemme just move those folders
<yourfriendarmand> .rsync the hek outo f your profile
<yourfriendarmand> don't forget to log out, or better yet, do it logged out, and from the text console or ssh
<yourfriendarmand> it's frustrating logging out to find out your environment recreated its settings from memory
<PeteyKun> Ah D:
<PeteyKun> I already moved it while logged in
<PeteyKun> Let me just see if it works
<yourfriendarmand> especially the g/dconf settings trees
<PeteyKun> Not even getting rid of all of .config from the text console worked
<PeteyKun> Though it did get back xubuntu's icons on the desktop
<PeteyKun> Qt icons are still in the menu
<yourfriendarmand> look for any lingering qt or kde configs in the profile
<yourfriendarmand> though I wouldn't rule out those settings coming back the minute you fire up a kApp
<yourfriendarmand> try a kde session and see if any appearance settings look familiar, also check in the session and startup settings, in the Advanced tab, if xfce will start up kde services at start up
<PeteyKun> hmm okay
<GridCube> PeteyKun, what i would do, and this is me, i would make a new user and move things there
<anders_> hello
<anders_> just installed xubuntu for the first time
<anders_> having some trouble getting xbmc to play HD content
<yourfriendarmand> I can't disagree with that, make sure you match your group settings for both users
<anders_> any tips?
<PeteyKun> I suppose I've gotta do that lol
<PeteyKun> Hi anders_
<anders_> also, any good note taking apps? I've tried basket and nixnote, not really as good as onenote
<GridCube> anders_, are you using an nvidia card?
<PeteyKun> Not sure if you'll agree with me on this, but LateX can be a good alternative ;o
<PeteyKun> To note-taking software
<anders_> ATI on a lenovo lap top
<GridCube> P: i takes note on rednotebook
<anders_> old machine
<anders_> ok thanks, I'll try them out :)
<yourfriendarmand> I use plain text editor, vim if remote, there's xfce goodies note taker, mousepad, juffed is my latest find
<GridCube> anders_, dont use xbmc then, use a standard player
<yourfriendarmand> xbmc and ati don't like each other?
<GridCube> smplayer its by far my favourite
<GridCube> xbmc doesnt like low end machines
<anders_> ye that works, but not for streaming stuff via addons in xbmc
<GridCube> streaming? try idj
<yourfriendarmand> can it fall back to software rendering just to see if that works?
<GridCube> idjc
<yourfriendarmand> shoutcast huh?
<GridCube> anders_, i havent had good experiences with xbmc, i like it, but it just doesnt work properly for me
<yourfriendarmand> I use plex myself with my roku and xbox360
<anders_> ok
<anders_> I mainly use it for content
<GridCube> and im not very fond of configuring stuffs manyally
<anders_> not having to download is nice
<yourfriendarmand> plex was straightforward, all configus done through its web front end pointed to a localhost port
<yourfriendarmand> it'll even transcode on the fly
<yourfriendarmand> of course having medibuntu on helps too
<anders_> hm, I'll check it out
<yourfriendarmand> their deb package will add the right repo and update itself
<anders_> nice
<yourfriendarmand> I was shocked when I saw my x360 found the dlna service on the server, played a few 1080 flicks with no issue whatsoever (lan wired of course)
<yourfriendarmand> gotta get a wire to my roku now too
<PeteyKun> http://screencloud.net/v/6TRQ
<PeteyKun> Oh wow, there's still perms for tape drives lol
<yourfriendarmand> where plex really hit home was that it found subtitles so my wife can understand the movies with me
<yourfriendarmand> back when there was drum-based storage, unix had a /dev/drum device
<yourfriendarmand> tapes are still relevant
<yourfriendarmand> nothing like an amanda server to manage your tape archives
<PeteyKun> never seen a tape :p
<PeteyKun> I hail from the age of floppies
<yourfriendarmand> I had a tape drive, that used the floppy ribbon bus to transfer data back in DOS
<GridCube> D: youre old
<yourfriendarmand> it had 120MB space (compressed
<yourfriendarmand> I'm 28
<GridCube> THATS HUGE DUDE thats like 100 floppies
<yourfriendarmand> I had dual 128MB seagate hds
<yourfriendarmand> and at the high point, an epson clone iomega drive 100MB. I played warcraft orcs v humans on it
<yourfriendarmand> and a sound blaster, just missing the awe midi chip
<gondarlinux> is this the appropriate place to request help for an alsa issue on xubuntu?
<holstein> gondarlinux: for audio issues in xubuntu, sure...
<yourfriendarmand> we'll try to help
<gondarlinux> thanks
<yourfriendarmand> I'm missing my hdmi output myself on my laptop
<yourfriendarmand> my "server" laptop still has though
<gondarlinux> problem: trying to use google talk on my hp dv-7 laptop
<gondarlinux> there are two audio devices according to lspci
<holstein> gondarlinux: the one to look at is "aplay -l" in the terminal
<gondarlinux> ok
<gondarlinux> lemmie try
<gondarlinux> i believe i need to swap the order of the cards
<gondarlinux> aplay -l output: card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<gondarlinux> aplay -l output: card 1: Generic_1 [HD-Audio Generic], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<Deepfriedice> gondarlinux: From experience; run alsa-mixer in a terminal, sometimes problems can be fixed in there.
<gondarlinux> thanks, i tried that
<holstein> alsamixer and/or pavucontrol
<holstein> gondarlinux: what is the issue?
<gondarlinux> the issue is that when using google talk, the webcam microphine does not capture
<Deepfriedice> gondarlinux: does it capture any other time?
<PeteyKun> brb on the new user
<holstein> gondarlinux: i would test it inependently of google talk.. if the device works, then its in the Gtalk config
<yourfriendarmand> does pulseaudio have the internal mic as default input?
<gondarlinux> let me pull up pulse audio
<holstein> gondarlinux: pavucontrol
<Deepfriedice> I fixed a mic recently, the way to go about it is to get it working in alsa, then worry about pulse audio.
<gondarlinux> the configuration tab indicates the "Analog Surround 4.0 Output + Analog Stereo Input"
<holstein> gondarlinux: in pavucontrol?
<gondarlinux> Deepfriedice: that's what my forum searching has led me to believe it is an alsa issue
<yourfriendarmand> in the input devices, check different ports, I have a "internal mic" entry
<gondarlinux> okay
<Deepfriedice> IF it's a alsa issue, pavucontrol won't help you. You need alsa-mixer to fix it.
<gondarlinux> i have microphone and internal microphone in the ports drop-down
<Deepfriedice> Check it isn't disabled there first.
<gondarlinux> Deepfriedice: in alsamixer
<holstein> also, trust no labels in alsa mixer.. test/tweak *everything*
<gondarlinux> so, i believe the fix is to swap the order of enumeration for the two cards
<Deepfriedice> May we see a screen shot of alsamixer? that might clarify things.
<Deepfriedice> gondarlinux: that doesn't sound right...
<gondarlinux> sure
<holstein> gondarlinux: switch it then, but those can jump at reboot, and change.. and you should be able to select it right now, no matter what the # is
<GridCube> gondarlinux, while running gtalk run pavucontrol, it will show you settings for the particular stream working, there you should be able to tell it to use the proper capture method
<holstein> ^^
<gondarlinux> okay
<holstein> what GridCube just said is how i do it
<holstein> though, i would test the mic independently to make sure the support is there, if i had any issues
<GridCube> pavucontrol its pretty awesome and powerful, but only works while something to configure its running P:
<gondarlinux> i think i just found the problem
<gondarlinux> give me a sec
<gondarlinux> okay
<gondarlinux> so when i run alsamixer, i set the capture device to be the "correct" card but it does not save the settings
<GridCube> pavucontrol
<gondarlinux> do i have to restart alsa then after the change
<GridCube> no, use pavucontrol
<holstein> gondarlinux: those can change at reboot... i would use pavucontrol
<yourfriendarmand> pulseaudio is controlling that device
<yourfriendarmand> if you don't have it do a : sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Deepfriedice> gondarlinux: alsamixer doesn't select devices
<yourfriendarmand> if you don't already have the app
<holstein> gondarlinux: this will help you with card order http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards ..which is *not* what i think you need to do
<gondarlinux> ok
<GridCube> no, you just need to set it up in pavucontrol
<holstein> what would i do? test the mic with *anything* else.. not just Gtalk.. then, you will know that hte hardware is capable, and you can stop looking at a hardware config level, and move to Gtalk config, or pulse
<Deepfriedice> gondarlinux: alsamixer is just for configuring devices, to select which to use you need to configure either the program directly (if using alsa) or pulseaudio.
<gondarlinux> in pavucontrol, what should my configuration tab say
<holstein> gondarlinux: i would connect the mic to the application in pavucontrol
<gondarlinux> any suggestions on a sound capture program to test with?
<Deepfriedice> audacity
<gondarlinux> ok
<gondarlinux> installing now
<holstein> gondarlinux: anything really.. something simple.. audacity, any sound recorder.. something from the repos
<GridCube> gondarlinux, while running gtalk run pavucontrol, it will show you settings for the particular stream working, there you should be able to tell it to use the proper capture method
<Deepfriedice> GridCube: Good idea.
<GridCube> its not just a good idea, its what he has to do XD
<GridCube> if that doesnt work then "there" is a problem
<gondarlinux> so i tried different recording/input devices with audacity
<gondarlinux> no luck recording a sound
<Deepfriedice> gondarlinux: okay, what if you record via alsa in audacity?
<gondarlinux> let me try
<holstein> gondarlinux: you tried pavucontrol there?
<gondarlinux> correct
<gondarlinux> changed setting in pavucontrol and tried audacity each change
<Deepfriedice> gondarlinux: The reason I suggested audacity is that it can also bypass pulseaudio.
<xubuntu990> Hi all. I have quation. Can i ask this quathin in this chat room?
<[0gb_us]> You just did. Care to ask another?
<Deepfriedice> *budum tish*
<xubuntu990> Yes, Thank. I have more strong quetion. I download and install Xubuntu 13.04. In my network i have Windows-shared prinetr canon lbp 1120 i read maybe all forums but cant connect this windows shared printer becouse cant install driver for it
<[0gb_us]> Hmm. Someone else will have to take this. I know nothing about sharing the network with Windows. Sorry.
<Deepfriedice> xubuntu990: are you sure you NEED drivers for that printer? I would suspect it would work fine natively.
<xubuntu990> When i serach Newtwork Printer, system cant find native kernel driver and ask me 1. Chose printer from database 2  adding ppd file for unknown printer 3. Search in internet
<xubuntu990> in native kernel datbase printer canon lbp 1120 is absent
<Deepfriedice> Damn
<bekks> xubuntu990: The kernel never provided printer drivers until now.
<xubuntu990> also Printer Wizard have Generic printer
<xubuntu990> but he not work too
<[uzver]> xubuntu990: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/Laser/Laser_Shot_LBP1120.aspx?type=download&page=1
<yourfriendarmand> are you looking for a shared printer on this windows box? smb://hostname/printershare
<yourfriendarmand> oops he left, nvm
<aiena> Hi I need some help !! My xfce desktop icons keep flickering - if I hover the icons reappear then the dissapear this happened ever since I tried the image tag in conky though I have no Idea what it has to do with tihs.
<knome> aiena, have you tried disabling the image tag in conky?
<aiena> knome I removed it completely and rebooted
<knome> aiena, i suppose you might need to enable double buffering in conky for some setups
<aiena> but this is the desktop icons themselves
<aiena> not conky
<aiena> one sec
<knome> aiena, can't remember where i read it and what kind of stuff/hardware requires it
<knome> yes, it has an effect on the desktop as well.
<aiena> ouch
 * Peyam recommends http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com
<knome> Peyam, this is a channel for support, not advertising
<aiena> hmm bleachbit and this ?
<Peyam> knome:  :D sorry
<knome> aiena, i imagine it was just a random link.
<aiena> Ok sigh
<knome> !offtopic | Peyam ->
<ubottu> Peyam ->: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knome> aiena, check out double buffering from the conky faq or so. that might help you.
<aiena> I used bleachbit once on windows to clean up FF but anyways that is offtopic
<Peyam> knome: does spotify work on ubuntu? or you should premium version of it?
<aiena> knome: double buffering is enabled
<knome> Peyam, has worked for me under wine, don't know if it still does
<knome> aiena, have you tried turning off conky for good and restarting?
<aiena> knome you are right the double buffering is an issue now it wasnt before sigh
<knome> aiena, to see if it's about conky or something else... i suspect it being related though
<aiena> ok will do
<Myrtti> Peyam: windows version works in wine, linux version if premium without wine, and the browser version might work in either case - I've got the premium account so I can't test
<Peyam> I hate wine
<knome> browser version - what? :)
<aiena> knome: If I disable double buffering in conkyrc cinky begins to flocker but the desktop seems to work
<knome> aiena, it's a while since i played with conky, but iirc there were some other options related to that
<aiena> *conky begins to flicker
<[0gb_us]> What? WHy hate Wine? It helps people break away from that awful mess of an operating system, Windows.
<Peyam> what is the issue aiena
<aiena> the irony is that double buffering worked perfectly before trying out the image tag in conky
<Myrtti> knome: https://play.spotify.com
<aiena> knome: will try disablibnkg conky on startup and see
<Peyam> Myrtti: awesome
<Myrtti> IKR!
<Peyam> aiena: tell me the problem with conky
<knome> the web player seems to work
<knome> cool. thanks Myrtti :)
<Peyam> knome: yes!
<Peyam> amazing
<knome> maybe i'll use spotify now and then again
<knome> bad music proposed, but that's a different bug
<Myrtti> hehe
<Peyam> awesome
<Peyam> it made my day
<knome> the web player doesn't show play stats though
<Peyam> it is maybe in develop
<knome> (afaik play is still limited to 10h/week for free accounts)
<knome> (not that i'm ever going to listen to that much stuff from spotify anyway)
<aiena> Peyam: I was using conky with double bufgfering and everything was perfect.
<aiena>  I just tried using the $image{} tag in conkyrc this somehow messed up the xfce desktop too.
<aiena> Nowe icons seem to flicker (visible only on mouse hover) I even removed the  $image{} tag
<aiena> and rebooted the problem still persisted.
<aiena> tHE PROBLEM seems to go away with disabling conky double buffering (but doube buffering worked very well just before exerimenting
<aiena> with the image tag)
<Peyam> hmm
<aiena> Thats the issue
<aiena> I never expected the $image tag to have adverse effects on the desktop itself.
<Peyam> well delete it
<aiena> deleted
<Peyam> and use some other comand
<aiena> still the issue persist after reboot
<aiena> anyways will reset the conky script and see.
<Peyam> have you delete the xstart file?
<Peyam> or disable the xstart file from autostart?
<aiena> where is that ?
<aiena> one sec rebooting brb
<aiena> knome: It seems like conky double buffering to to blame now !! But it never happened before
<aiena> (Double buffering prevented flivkering of conky and kept the desktop fine earlier). Its so ... odd
<knome> heh.
<aiena> OK fixed
<aiena> THe script was messed up elsewhere
<aiena> finally
<aiena> Thanks knome
<aiena> It had to do with some of the own_window_xxx tags.
<knome> np
<luisorlan718> oi
<knome> allö
<lderan> 'allo 'allo
<luisorlan718> oi
<genii-around> That has the makings of a catchy song.
<aiena> lol
<aiena> knome is there a way to install windows ttf fonts manually on xubuntu so that they are available system wide  ?
<baizon> aiena: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<Pici> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Pici> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.4+nmu1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 27 kB, installed size 131 kB
<Pici> baizon: the package name changed, so docs from 2005 aren't likely to be of much help.
<baizon> Pici: yes youre right
<baizon> thank you
<baizon> just saw it
<Pici> Although, the old package name is what led me to the new one.
<aiena> baizon: I found out how to manually
<aiena> it appears that all fornts are stored in /usr/share/fonts/
<aiena> so I think its just a copy paste :)
<aiena> lets see
<aiena> of course there wont be an uninstaller in this case
<aiena> but probably I can pump in more fonts.
<i-need-help> hi, is it possible to move opened windows on the taskbar panel on XFCE?
<i-need-help> to rearrange them on the taskbar
<yourfriendarmand> yes
<yourfriendarmand> it's an enable-able option
<i-need-help> thanks
<yourfriendarmand> right click on the panel holding the taskbar
<yourfriendarmand> find a submenu and preferences
<yourfriendarmand> find the tab of "items or elements"
<yourfriendarmand> and like for window list/buttons
<yourfriendarmand> look for window list/buttons
<yourfriendarmand> In the appearance section is a group by selection. it's default is by grouping by title and timestamp
<i-need-help> yourfriendarmand: tnx so much
<yourfriendarmand> you might be looking for group by none, allow drag and drop
<yourfriendarmand> did it work?
<i-need-help> not sure, still downloading xubuntu.. but what you wrote looks what i was looking for
<yourfriendarmand> it is available though, the key is getting to the current instance window/task bar's settings and defining the grouping behavior
<yourfriendarmand> I actually forgot I set it like this too, I recently redid my system so I now just set it just like you're accustomed
<Noskcaj> Is there anyone online with two bluetooth icons in the status bar? if so, please file a bug for it
<knome> i suppose it would be helpful to find out if that happens with a clean quantal installation upgraded to raring
<bwat47> Noskcaj, I did when I installed xubuntu 13.04, clean install
<Noskcaj> bwat47, good to know, i'll get an iso today and mae a bug
<bwat47> Noskcaj, clean home dir and everything, both bluetooth icons were enabled. I disabled bluetoot-manager (the one with the ugly black symbolic icon) and left blueman enabled
<yourfriendarmand> same here, easy fix. This also appears on a previous daily of 1304
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks  guys. i'll see if it affects 13.10, then report a bug
<xubuntu752> help upgrading from xubuntu 12.04 to 13.04 or should I stay at 12.04
<holstein> xubuntu752: you'll go from 12.04 to 12.10.. to 13.04.. i would suggest a fresh install.. there is no big reason to upgrade, or a big reason to avoid the upgrade
<xubuntu752> I am on old laptop 512 mem/800 mhz proc - sufficient for 13.04
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> just
<Noskcaj> if it fails, go to lubuntu
<xubuntu752> ok thank you both for you time and advice
<drc> To be honest, if 12.04 works just fine, I'd stay there.  As holstein said no real reason to to upgrade.
 * holstein is on 12.04, and i have done some 13.04 installs for testing purposes
<xubuntu752> 12.04 does work well and I thought I saw support lasts till 2015
 * drc was on 12.04, but decided to live dangerously :)
<Noskcaj> xubuntu752, that's because it's LTS
<holstein> at this point, when i reinstall, i'll do 13.04
<drc> Actually 12.04 support lasts longer than 13.04 :)
<xubuntu752> Maybe another reason to stay at 12.04  for LTS ?
<yourfriendarmand> I'd stay too. Though I take exception installing it on a 1st gen core i7 laptop, I missed the new stuff in 1304, so I couldn't resist the upgrade
<knome> xubuntu752, that's the idea with LTS's
<holstein> xubuntu752: that is why i would stay.. long term support.. its lts vs newer package versions really
<yourfriendarmand> Has anyone heard of repogen? It helped me getting xfce 410 on lts
<ubottu> xfce bug 410 in Panel "Workspace count is wrong on panel after restart" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=410
<xubuntu752> Thanks , I think I will indeed remain at 12.04 - once again thanks for the help
<knome> yourfriendarmand, there are PPA's for newer versions of packages for LTS releases, but they aren't supported
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<yourfriendarmand> I did have much success with it, apps like thunar, however, didn't update to the likes of the version on 1304, and I truly appreciate the tabs and multiple selection property features available without resorting to nautilus
<yourfriendarmand> I'm waiting on 12.04.03 LTS with HWE already by default to roll out. You know for a rainy day or a server for which I absolutely need stability
<bekks> yourfriendarmand: Whats HWE?
<yourfriendarmand> the hardware enablement, LTS edition now has kernel and xorg up past 1210's versions
<yourfriendarmand> so LTS now gets 3.5.xxx instead of 3.2
<yourfriendarmand> kernel version
<yourfriendarmand> as well as an update to the xorg stack
<bekks> Thats not true as you think it is :)
<yourfriendarmand> well, it felt like it, and having those drivers on there is refreshing
<bekks> The 3.5 kernel was shipped with 12.04.2 due to a major UEFI problem in 12.04
<bekks> And so far, that will be the only kernel major version change in a LTS.
<yourfriendarmand> I'm waiting on xubuntu's spin with 12.04.3
<bekks> They will have the same 3.5 kernel as 12.04.2 :)
<yourfriendarmand> since xubuntu 12.04.2 requires manually updating those pieces
<bekks> Every ubuntu does.
<bekks> A kernel isnt updated automatically.
<yourfriendarmand> I read the notes that ubuntu 12.04.2 already installs 3.5.xxx, where as xubuntu 12.04.2 installs the 3.2.xx kernel
<bekks> Thats wrong. 12.04.2 installs a 3.5 kernel.
<yourfriendarmand> I understand from release notes that xubuntu 12.04.3 is slated to install the 3.5 kernel by default
<bekks> every ubuntu will do so :)
<yourfriendarmand> I beg to differ, I had to install the *-lts-quantal packages myself after trying 12.04.2
<yourfriendarmand> xubuntu
<yourfriendarmand> even a daily build resulted in the same
<bekks> Never heard of *-lts-quantal packages.
<drc> and what is EOL of the 3.5 kernel?
<yourfriendarmand> for example linux-image-lts-quantal-generic
<yourfriendarmand> would pull in the 3.5 kernel
<bekks> yourfriendarmand: They had to pick a name for that package.
<bekks> yourfriendarmand: Thats all bascially.
<yourfriendarmand> but a uname once initially installed reveals 3.2 under the hood
<yourfriendarmand> until you pull in those updates
<bekks> Then run apt-get update && apt-.get upgrade and done.
<bekks> Of course you have to pull updates.
<yourfriendarmand> totally, however, I understand xubuntu 12.04.03 will eliminate having to do that post-install
<bekks> No.
<bekks> You have to pull updates always. Always.
<bekks> Unless doing so, you will stay on the versions shipped on the installation medium
<yourfriendarmand> oh darn. In any case, will xubuntu 12.04.2 work on a uefi system?
<bekks> And waiting one year for such a minor thing as installing a kernel update isnt really worth discussing :)
<bekks> yourfriendarmand: Most likely, it will.
<bekks> After installing it, install all available updates. Install the latest kernel update. Same procedure as always.
<yourfriendarmand> That's fine, I don't mind calling up the -lts-quantal upgrades, I cache my debs as much as possible. As long as say, I can put it on some dell or hp hardware running uefi
<bekks> Why do you want to use uefi anyways?
<bekks> There is no need to do so, technically :)
<yourfriendarmand> large boot volume support, it's gonna happen more often
<yourfriendarmand> though I have disabled the signing support in bios to make my life easier
<bekks> There is no need to boot off a TB sized volume - just create a 30GB / and separate your data from your OS.
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yourfriendarmand> I agree, just wanted to chat (of course there's bug discussion on offtopic :p
<knome> yes, it's not working perfectly.. :P
<yourfriendarmand> well, enjoy the silence
 * knome thanks
#xubuntu 2013-05-08
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> How are you
<Said_> Hello, I have a problem when trying to suspend my computer, it wakes up right after. Any suggestions? (Xubuntu 13.04)
<Slipage> Hi Guys, I have a question, just download 13.04 and wanting to use this on a usb key drive. having troubles booting from it, I have tried the program li li usb creater but its giving me errors on boot up ( would like to create this from windows ), any suggestions or better method? Thanks
<nukke> Slipage: first, make sure your download isn't corrupted. second, use either "easy usb installer" or unetbootin to copy the image to your flash drive. third, make sure you have your motherboard set up so that it boots from the usb device
<Lachezar> Hello all...
<Lachezar> I was just trying to upgrade Xubuntu 12.10 to Xubuntu 13.04 and found some very unnerving stuff: zeitgeist, gnome and unity pieces get installed. How come? Any way to not install those?
<baizon> hi
<baizon> Lachezar: you can remove them
<baizon> maybe you got some application that is using this pkgs as dependencies
<Lachezar> baizon: last time I tried that on zeitgeist it asked me to remove half my system.
<baizon> Lachezar: try it now :)
<Lachezar> baizon: I'll have to upgrade first, in order to try and remove them, and I don't want any part of that OS-Sanctioned spyware on my machine.
<baizon> Lachezar: ? zeitgeist isnt spyware
<Lachezar> baizon: So any way to exclude those on upgrade? Like a no-no list?
<Lachezar> baizon: Yeah... Something that records everything you do is *not* spyware :)
<baizon> Lachezar: dont worry, just upgrade this pkgs too and after the upgrade remove them
<Lachezar> baizon: Any tools that can help in tracing dependencies? I'd like to remove preemptively whatever uses these packages. This is one reason I switched from Ubuntu to Xubuntu in the first place.
<baizon> !info deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan (source: deborphan): program that can find unused packages, e.g. libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.28.8 (raring), package size 101 kB, installed size 498 kB
<baizon> !info GtkOrphan
<ubottu> Package GtkOrphan does not exist in raring
<baizon> !info gtkorphan
<ubottu> gtkorphan (source: gtkorphan): A graphical tool to find and remove orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-1.1 (raring), package size 31 kB, installed size 273 kB
<baizon> Lachezar: you can try this apps
<baizon> one gui, and the other one command line
<Lachezar> baizon: This might put a stick in my wheels: 'zeitgeist-core is installed as part of Ubuntu Software Center and UbuntuOne.'
<Lachezar> baizon: Weird... That's an year old claim...
<baizon> Lachezar: so remove them
<baizon> and install Ubuntu Software Center again
<baizon> and of course ubuntu one if youre using it
<Lachezar> baizon: it seems I can use apt preferences to disable certain packages... I'm gonna try that.
<ncdmr> Hi.  Using xubuntu raring, but can't get Shutter to respond to PrtScreen & Alt-PrtScreen.  Already removed the screenshot xfce bindings.  Anyone else have this issue?
<ncdmr> (also had this behaviour on last release, but didn't need shutter that much at that time)
<baizon> ncdmr: http://shutter-project.org/faq-help/set-shutter-as-the-default-screenshot-tool/
<ncdmr>  ow crap. So much for googling on "shutter keyboard grab" :D
 * ncdmr blushes.
<ncdmr> baizon, right, that worked like a charm.  Was looking at the keyboard settings inside the shutter tool this whole time.
<baizon> :)
 * ncdmr mutters something about strace and xev.
<GrandCouillon> Hello guys, I would like to totally disable the screensaver but it doesn't work (12.10 & 13.04). Any idea ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hopefully a simple question: I have 2 machines. both running x64 precise. one is xubuntu, other is server. I have shared internet thru ethernet to the server from xubuntu's wireless connection. what more do I need to do to set up shh into the server?
<maddernick> screensaver can be disabled in the screensaver dialog, however; energy saving might be what blacks out your screen?
<heoyea> need to install openssh-server
<ntzrmtthihu777> heoyea: on the server? I think I did that during setup; part of the install dialog
<heoyea> yea
<ntzrmtthihu777> heoyea: I was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring guide, I assume I need to set up my keys now?
<heoyea> then just connect to it; ssh username@192.168.1.XXX
<ntzrmtthihu777> still a bit of a noob, exactly how do I determine xxx? I know its an ip, but I'm not sure how to determin the right one.
<heoyea> go to ur server pc
<ntzrmtthihu777> there.
<heoyea> and type in ifconfig
<ntzrmtthihu777> thankya, I could not recal the counterpart to iwconfig.
<heoyea> yea if ur on wireless then iwconfig
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, I got inet addr and bcast, which do I use?
<heoyea> is usually 192.168.1.101 ; 102 ; 103 ..etc
<ntzrmtthihu777> not in this case. I see 10.42.0.xxx
<heoyea> yea that then
<heoyea> ur in a company network?
<ntzrmtthihu777> heoyea: you can think of it like that. I work for a homeless shelter and live there, and we have a network for staff usage.
<heoyea> yea 10.xxx.xxx.xxx usually for those company types
<heoyea> 192.xxxxxx usually for home individual
<ntzrmtthihu777> now I just needa get my publickey setup, I think. I get permission denied (publickey)
<heoyea> not sure never done public key
<heoyea> there should be guides online tho
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I'm the guide master XD. I just needed to know what to point it at.
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: already there.
<heoyea> so the homeless gets to use computers also?
<ntzrmtthihu777> you'd be surprised how many have their own laptops/smartphones.
<heoyea> using linux also?
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, I've got a small linux missionary action going on, lol. I've converted quite a lot.
<heoyea> o
<heoyea> free food and software
<ntzrmtthihu777> but the direct answer to the above is no. We only have 2 company pc's here and they contain very sensitive info (we are also a temp agency), but we do have an open wifi network. if you have the means to get online, you are free to do so.
<GrandCouillon> maddernick, I've looked in the "energy saving" dialog and it seems you are right (even if I have to make tests). Thanks a lot !
<ntzrmtthihu777> heoyea: thankya much, I just sshed into mah server :D
<Lachezar> RE. Upgraded to 13.04 avoiding unity and zeitgeist. Had to say goodbye to indicator-sound, since it indirectly depends on Unity. Will have to check for a XFCE plugin for volume, but no biggie: volume keys still work.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lachezar: heh, I got gedit without zeitgeist, and no broken packages :D
<Lachezar> ntzrmtthihu777: Manual install of .deb files?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lachezar: yep, customized .deb. special script to do it.
<brainwash> gedit only depends on libzeitgeist, which won't pull the whole zeitgeist program
<Lachezar> ntzrmtthihu777: Oh. You fiddled with the package?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lachezar: yep.
<ntzrmtthihu777> locate zeitgeist returns nothing on my system :P
<Lachezar> ntzrmtthihu777: locate zeitgeist on my system returns a bunch of .mo (translation) files.
<ntzrmtthihu777> brainwash: thing is gedit itself does not need libzeitgeist, just a plugin.
<Lachezar> Ahm... Since virtualbox-ose has been removed which is the package for VirtualBox now?
<Lachezar> Should I just install virtualbox?
 * Lachezar is now going to send the /etc/apt/preferences.d/no-zeitgeist-and-unity file to his colleagues.
<brainwash> having libzeitgeist on the system won't do any harm, or?
<ntzrmtthihu777> no, I just don't like having crap I don't use on it.
<Lachezar> brainwash: I can not be sure of that... I suppose if there is no zeitgeist daemon running...
<Lachezar> brainwash: But doesn't libzeitgeist 'Recommend' zeitgeist? Won't it be installed automatically upon install/upgrade?
<knome> --no-install-recommends
<ntzrmtthihu777> now, current question. if I have a precise server set up and no windows machines, I don't need to use samba to share files from my server to the desktop, do I?
<koegs> then i would prefer nfs
<ntzrmtthihu777> tutorial/link?
<koegs> www.google.de :P
<koegs> or .com
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: bist du deutschlander?
<Lachezar> ntzrmtthihu777: Samba is also used by some TV Set Top Boxes.
<koegs> ntzrmtthihu777: nein, ich bin keine wurst, ich bin deutscher
 * elfy uses nfs
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lachezar: no tvs either
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: XD ich hab vergessen
 * Lachezar wonders if NFS can be used by users to share folders on the LAN for other users to explore? Like Samba replacement?
<Lachezar> brainwash: My bad. libzeitgeist0 has no dependency on the actual zeitgeist infrastructure/.
<ntzrmtthihu777> now, is anyone aware of a way to copy files across ssh?
<Lachezar> ntzrmtthihu777: scp?
<koegs> ntzrmtthihu777: scp or sshfs
<koegs> or you might want to use filezilla, which can act as a scp-"client"
<ntzrmtthihu777> all this scp talk is getting me nervious, don' wanna blink
<koegs> Lachezar: i prefer nfs over samba (and yes, the basic idea is "shared storage"
<Lachezar> koegs: Please save me the 'Google Time Waste' with any tutorial...
<koegs> what?
<Lachezar> ntzrmtthihu777: why the nerve: 'scp thisfile remote_host:'
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lachezar: scp is a kinda horror scifi wiki as well, and a video game, lol.
<Lachezar> koegs: Any tutorial/howto on how to use NFS as user-lever sharing platform?
<koegs> nfs wiki ubuntu, go go go
<ntzrmtthihu777> I think I may just use samba XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/how-to-turn-an-old-computer-into-a-file-sharing-server
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://is.gd/TKWmKP
<Lachezar> ntzrmtthihu777: Are you considering Samba over SSH/SCP/SFTP?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sorry for long link.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lachezar: yeah, I got a server setup with ssh, so I want to externally store my large collection of media and save space for actual work
<Lachezar> ntzrmtthihu777: Thanks a bunch… All I found were German pages…
<Lachezar> ntzrmtthihu777: Ahhh... You need a file storage server... Open the Thunar file server and type: sftp://server/
<Lachezar> s/Thunar file server/Thunar file manager/
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lachezar: host not known. I think I'll just follow this wiki.
<Lachezar> ntzrmtthihu777: I use the ~/.ssh/config to make shortcuts and configurations for the machines I use…
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh.
<ntzrmtthihu777> noob here, lol. just the basics XD
 * Lachezar nods at ntzrmtthihu777
<Lachezar> koegs: NFS looks like requiring a lot of root-jobs… SFTP/SCP or even nc require no root access, and are quite more user friendly.
 * Lachezar actually just found he can use SFTP:// URIs in Thunar...
<koegs> Lachezar: nfs is a complete transparant way of using remote file systems and permission, you can even have your home-folder on a nfs-server
<koegs> and once understood, there a three tiny tasks to do with sudo and you are good to go
<koegs> i am not saying samba/nfs/sftp is better than any other, there are just reasons to use on or another
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: right tool for the right job, right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> :D got it :D I can browse files on my server via thunar now :D
<Lachezar> koegs: Once upon a time I had serious problems with NFS being corrupted because of power failure (the Switch was without power). How does NFS fare with connectivity loss now?
<ntzrmtthihu777> now I needa see if the bios supports autoreboot
<Araneidae> Is there any way to trigger semi-intelligent placement of terminal windows when I pop them up?  Neither centre of screen or under mouse are particularly useful placements
<Inoki> Araneidae: you can use the terminal as a drop-down.
<Araneidae> ?
<Inoki> Araneidae: As a drop-down window appearing only at the top of the screen and only when you trigger it with a shortcut, let's say F12.
<Araneidae> Really I just want gnome style behaviour: find an halfway empty space and plonk it there
<Inoki> Araneidae: This is one very useful way of using the terminal: http://tinyw.in/J9sG
<Myrtti> totally unrelated to almost anything, I realised today that it's semi-impossible to install Spotify for Linux in a sane way nowadays
<Araneidae> No, I don't want drop-down -- my terminals are numerous and permanent
<Myrtti> since it hardlinks to libssl0.9.8 or whatever, and I think latest versions of Ubuntu and Debian come with libssl1.0.0
<Lachezar> Araneidae: Have you tried tinkering with the 'Minimum size to trigger smart placement:' bar?
<Araneidae> I wish it had some numbers.  Guess I need to try turning it *right* down.  One moment
<ntzrmtthihu777> Araneidae: check out tilds, its nifty.
<Araneidae> Huh.  Hadn't turned down enough!
<ntzrmtthihu777> *tilda
<Araneidae> tilda?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Araneidae: yeah. I've got 4 terminals hotkeyed to each quarter of my desktop
<Araneidae> What is tilda?  A program to install?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah.
<laite> Araneidae: you can also launch terminals bit larger so it gets caught on wm placing algorithm (I have MiscDefaultGeometry=120x34 in terminalrc and it works :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Araneidae: http://imagebin.org/256931
<Araneidae> This: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tilda ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Araneidae: yes, but I suggest you find an Ubuntu tut, or better yet just play with it. its easy to learn and figure out.
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone info on playing music from a samba share with gmusicbrowser?
<koegs> that is why you actually mount a nfs or samba share instead of relying on gvfs and thunar :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. tutorial about mounting, then?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I can mount my smb://x.x.x.x/Music in ~/Music, no?
<koegs> ntzrmtthihu777: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<koegs> i am feeling like a personal google frontend today :(
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: this is a ubuntu system with ubuntu server, would that make a difference? I was just looking at this link in google, lol
 * ntzrmtthihu777 gives koegs a cookie
<koegs> if you are concerned about security, you could also take a look at sshfs
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: not particularly worried.
<koegs> ntzrmtthihu777: just thought about it, easy to use, secure (as samba and nfs are not encrypted)
<Myrtti> sshfs/sftp/scp is nice if you're interacting with devices outside your home network
<ntzrmtthihu777> just me an my fileserver :P
<Myrtti> but if it's strictly between devices in the home network, then they add noticeable amount of lag in encryption
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I just need something external to hold my ogg files, and such. I seem to have figured it out, mounted my samba onto ~/music just fine.
<Malsasa> Hello. I need help in wget. I wanna download a file from http://www1.datafilehost.com/get.php?file=12db399d. What is proper wget command? I have tried many but all fail. One of my command was wget -c -U "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.14) Gecko/20080404 Firefox/2.0.0.14" -H -O gimp.alldeb http://www1.datafilehost.com/get.php?file=12db399d.
<Myrtti> looks like you're being helped in #ubuntu already
<koegs> why would you want to download gimp from a third party host O.o
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: likely wants the one-window mode of the newer gimp
<koegs> then i would use a ppa
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: like I did?
<koegs> and also 2.8.4 with one-window-mode is available in the repo for 13.04, Malsasa
<koegs> Malsasa: what do you need this file for and what is it actually?
<Malsasa> koegs: no, no, I wanna make a mirror for my friend packages. He create an innovation for Ubuntu package management system.
<Malsasa> koegs: I have GIMP preinstalled in my system. I just wanna ask about wget :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> quite frankly the best innovation for apt-get is apt-fast. hella good.
<Malsasa> koegs: yup, this file is GIMP packaged in his own format, .alldeb.
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/ deb does not need a change, lol. you're reinventing the wheel here.
<Malsasa> ntzrmtthihu777: maybe you will feel same with me if you life in Indonesia. Release all of your internet and you get it. My friend wanna help users in Indonesia, so wanna I support him :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Malsasa: don't you think a better and more overarching solution would be to work towards an internet infrastructure in indo. ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> becuse ubuntu is not the end-all and be-all of internet usage. granted I want ubuntu to spread, but some will wish to use windows/mac/etc, and a change to ubuntu's package manager is not gonna help those folk.
 * ntzrmtthihu777 thinks assuming the man in charge does not turn into steve jobs :/
<koegs> ntzrmtthihu777: can you please try to keep the chatter in #xubuntu-offtopic, that would be very nice
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: sure, np. and I now am playing my music from the samba share :D
<donnie> I know nothing about tar.gz files. Need help extracting them please
<ntzrmtthihu777> donnie: tar lxf foo.tar.gz, or use the filebrowser.
<ntzrmtthihu777> donnie: holy crap, is that you?
<donnie> Depends... who are you?
<ntzrmtthihu777> corpus christi?
<donnie> I vaugly remember... I've been gone about a month working with MS os's for a bit
<donnie> And my spelling hasn't gotten any better
<ntzrmtthihu777> donnie: nvm, couldn't be the donney I'm thinking of. M$ fanboi he is.
<donnie> Probably not me then... :)
<GridCube> donnie, tar files can be open with file-roller
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup.
<donnie> Well I have that but don't I need to 'extract' them to somewhere/
<donnie> ?* shift key hates me
<ntzrmtthihu777> I personally like using the terminal, as I usually had just wgotten them XD.
<ntzrmtthihu777> donnie: right-click, extract here.
<GridCube> donnie, each tar file, if its a program, has a "README" file
<GridCube> guess what you have to do with it?
<donnie> Read it :) I just found the readme
<GridCube> (:
<yourfriendarmand> sshfs works for me, and a wrapper script to mount and unmount makes things sweet
<xubuntu350> Hello
<xubuntu350> I am in the process of installing Xubuntu... Where do I go to encrypt the hard drive so that it asks for password when booting?
<elfy> pretty sure it asks that at the username stage
<koegs> xubuntu350: during the partitioning dialog
<xubuntu350> it only asks to encrypt the home folder but not entire drive
<koegs> xubuntu350: which version do you install?
<xubuntu350> partitioning dialog?? I am at the installation type now... 12.04.2
<koegs> xubuntu350: with 12.04 you have to use the alternate iso, from 12.10 on it is integrated in the normal cd
<xubuntu350> Ok. so I need to download version 12.10 of Xubuntu
<koegs> xubuntu350: or 13.04, which is the latest version
<koegs> if you want 12.04 LTS (Long Term Support), you have to use the 12.04.2 alternate iso
<xubuntu350> I have been looking at reviews and watching videos but none of them got to the where is asks about  encryption other than home folder.
<xubuntu350> Looking for download now
<koegs> xubuntu350: xubuntu.org :)
<xubuntu350> Thank you for your help!
<ntzrmtthihu777> question. if I have my fstab set up to automount my samba shares on boot it should not show up twice in thunar, no? just like my home partition only shows up as a folder, right?
<GridCube> known bug
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: @ me or another?
<GridCube> at you
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: known, and fixable? *hopes*
<GridCube> in 13.04 with the new thunar it should be fixed
<GridCube> ntzrmtthihu777, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1039375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039375 in thunar (Ubuntu Raring) "Duplicate partitions shown" [Medium,Fix released]
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: damn. I'm looking to stick with precise XD
<GridCube> ntzrmtthihu777, sorry mate
<ntzrmtthihu777> XD it happens. perhaps there is a thunar dev ppa?
<bwat47> ntzrmtthihu777, there is an xfce 4.10 ppa and an xfce 4.12 ppa that should have it i think
<bwat47> ntzrmtthihu777, https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.12, yea its got the latest thunar 1.6
<ntzrmtthihu777> I think I have that version... I got tabbed browsing :D
<bwat47> ntzrmtthihu777, yeah then u have the latest one already indeed
<bwat47> ntzrmtthihu777, the tabbed browsing was only introduced in 1.6
<GridCube> i would do a bug report then, but im not sure it will be taken seriously becuase you are using a ppa
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: true. I think its just because I have not booted with my new fstab settings yet.
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: ok, just rebooted with the new fstab, still shows up twice in thunar. you had made mention of a ppa that solves this?
<GridCube> someone did
<GridCube> <bwat47> ntzrmtthihu777, https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.12, yea its got the latest thunar 1.6
<ntzrmtthihu777> damn, think I already have that...
<ntzrmtthihu777> yep, got it.
<GridCube> ppa can fail
<GridCube> or i dont know
<GridCube> you should updgrade to 13.04
<GridCube> maybe its something else
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: sorry, not desired.
<GridCube> read the bug report
<GridCube> ntzrmtthihu777, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1039375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039375 in thunar (Ubuntu Raring) "Duplicate partitions shown" [Medium,Fix released]
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm just a lts kinda guy.
<GridCube> me too. but if something fails tehn its time to update
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: not so much a failure as an annoyance.
<GridCube> you could add to the bug report with your situation
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm not sure the bug report reflects my situation.
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://imagebin.org/256954
<ntzrmtthihu777> the stuff listed under Devices is on my samba server, but they are not duplicated per se.
<GridCube> i dont see the problem
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: for example: the Documents device is mounted to ~/Documents, but if I click the ~/Documents icon it switches to the Documents device. granted they are the same, its just a cosmetic issue.
<GridCube> yeah its a behaviour
<GridCube> it does that
<ntzrmtthihu777> GridCube: what about the bind option?
<GridCube> no idea
<dahu57> hello. can anybody help me to get gpu acceleration on nvidia ion ? xubuntu 13.04
<GridCube> dahu57, have you installed the privative drivers?
<dahu57> no, default drivers, I just installed xubuntu and didn't manipulate anything on graphic driver...
<GridCube> :) ok then, first go to the ubuntu software center and look for the hardware tab
<Deepfriedice> GridCube: I hate to contradict you, but isn't system -> Additional Drivers easier?
<GridCube> in 12.04 sure, but jockey-gtk was deprecated after 12.10, now its concentrated on the USC
<elfy> or in settings manager - software sources - addition drivers
<Deepfriedice> ...Huh
<ntzrmtthihu777> Deepfriedice: what GridCube said. quantal and later no longer have jockey-gtk
<GridCube> oh, elfy might be right, im using 12.04 here so i dont have software sources on settings
<ntzrmtthihu777> Yeah, I think elfy is exactly right. either way the additional drivers dialogue is no longer available passed precise.
<Deepfriedice> So, how do you set that up without USC then?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Deepfriedice: do you not have Ubuntu Software Center? if that is the case you likely changed something you probly shouldn't have :P
<ochosi> Deepfriedice: what elfy said doesn't involve USC i would think
<Deepfriedice> ntzrmtthihu777: It's okay, I'm useing Precise and am just curious.
<Deepfriedice> ochosi: fair enough.
 * drc cuts Deepfriedice some slack...drc has trouble keeping what everything is called in his head, especially since it keeps changing and he only has one computer and one distro/version installed :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. ubuntu server has no answer for me yet. perhaps you folk know? I have precise x64 server installed on my fileserver, but dpgk --get-selections | grep linux-headers  showes linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal to be installed
<Deepfriedice> ntzrmtthihu777: I'll take a look at them.
<Deepfriedice> That don't seem to have any interesting dependants, what happens if you unselect it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, I should rather avoid scragging my fileserver. I'm just curious
<Deepfriedice> I can't see any reason you'd want that package.
<Deepfriedice> also, why are you using dpkg to maintain your sever?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Deepfriedice: not useing it to maintain, just the command I am familiar with to find what is and isnt installed.
<Deepfriedice> okay
<ntzrmtthihu777> using apt-fast, and sides which I'm not doing anything fancy with it. just a glorified external hard drive XD
<Deepfriedice> ntzrmtthihu777, Okay, what on earth is apt-fast?
 * ntzrmtthihu777 is debating on moving his dropbox instance to the server :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Deepfriedice: apt-fast = apt-get + aria2, basically an accelerated apt-get
<ntzrmtthihu777> Deepfriedice: you should check it out, its now the very first thing I install on a fresh install. makes everthing else so much faster.
<Deepfriedice> Hmm, It looks interesting but a) I rarely use apt-get or aptitude directly and b) It sounds like another point of failure for not much gain
<Deepfriedice> still, I'll look into it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, I almost always use apt-get unless I'm "shopping"
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> Bought a mechanical keyboard
<Peyam> and it works nicely
<Peyam> recommend everyone to buy a mechanical keyboard and enjoy
<fatpudding> +1
<Peyam> ;)
<Deepfriedice> Dammit I just left /g/
 * [0gb_us] isn't sure what a mechanical keyboard even is
<Peyam> why?
<TheSheep> [0gb_us]: a keyboard that has mechanical switches under the keys, as opposed to simple membrane or contacts
<drc> Maybe one of the old IBM "clickety-click" keyboards?
<TheSheep> also, this should go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Peyam> good! bye it looks old when I got it so I m gona send it back and get a new one
<TheSheep> Peyam: please go to #xubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about that
<[0gb_us]> Oh, okay. THanks!
<Peyam> no Im finished
<lelz> i dont know how to install this program. could one of you help me out? im new to xfce+ubuntu+gnu+linux http://i.imgur.com/R4qDeuK.png
<[0gb_us]> That's a directory ....
<moppers> lelz, right click 'installl me', set it to executable, then double left click it
<lelz> i can right click and then click execute
<lelz> but nothing happens
<holstein> what i did was ran that from the terminal.. the INSTALL-ME.sh ..i had error output
<moppers> need to double left click after you make it executable
<holstein> lelz: if you run it from the terminal, you'll see the error output
<lelz> how do you make it executable? sorry, im new
<yourfriendarmand> chmod +x script
<yourfriendarmand> run it: $ ./script.sh
<yourfriendarmand> the ./ tripped me up at first when I first started
<holstein> yourfriendarmand: it works for you?
 * holstein is on 12.04, and i get a few errors... no joy
<yourfriendarmand> oh no, I have no idea what you're installing, just helpful hints for general use
<nukke> the errors are probably that you're lacking dependencies
<nukke> try looking at the website and seeing what dependencies are required
<nukke> for example, if it's a music player app, you might be missing the library that lets you read the tags off the files
<holstein> i dont think so.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645503/
<yourfriendarmand> I know when I would install the virtual box guest adds for linux, occasionally a: $ sh script.sh
<holstein> looks like errors in the code to me
<holstein> thats why i suggest sharing the error output with the developer
<nukke> ah, ok. try running $ ./makefile first
<holstein> nukke: looking at Makefile, i bet that is the issue
<rickb> i officially love you guys for not using a pae-kernel in 12.04
<holstein> nukke: looks like it needs to make a database
<nukke> makefile is supposed to configure the install for your machine
<nukke> what error is it displaying?
<holstein> lelz: im not interested in personally polluting my box with that package right now.. but that looks like the way to do it
<holstein> running makefile, then the installer
<rickb> i was able to flash an ancient tablet over vnc using a flash drive as a hard drive and lots and lots of patience. any idea how to get a touch screen to work on Xubuntu :)
<lelz> im sorry. i dont know what makefile is
<rickb> lelz: when you type make it looks for the makefile to do stuff
<nukke> alright lelz, what you need to do, is open up your terminal
<holstein> lelz: thats why i still sugggest you *not* install this application.. i suggest you use something from the default repos
<holstein> otherwise, it will be up to the developer to ideally let you know how you are to install the application
<nukke> lelz: have you made sure this app isn't in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<holstein> if nukke wants to walk you through it, i would trust that, lelz
<lelz> i have
<holstein> nukke: i dont see it in the repos
<yourfriendarmand> what's the app in question?
<lelz> yourfriendarmand: pythonol
<holstein> yourfriendarmand: pythonol.. http://sourceforge.net/projects/pythonol/
<nukke> lelz: i can guide you through the installation, but if you want to learn a language, i'd recommend you use other resources.
<lelz> i have other resources but i as just looking for a program on linux
<nukke> there are several website that are more dynamic than that, which can really help you, instead of the more static approach by (most) language-learning software
<nukke> alright, as i said, i can  help you out
<lelz> thanks
<nukke> first, find the place were you extracted the tarball. i'm guessing it's going to be something like ~/Downloads/Pythonol-2.1
<nukke> open up the terminal by going to App menu > Accessories > Terminal emulator
<Sekoia> hi, is there a known issue with the power system on xubuntu? my battery lasts only 2 hours :/
<lelz> ive done both of those
<nukke> Sekoia: make sure you've installed the drivers for your graphics card
<nukke> lelz: alright. type in "cd ~/Downloads/Pythonol-2.1" in your terminal without the quotes, and with the correct path to the folder
<yourfriendarmand> In this page: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/mainsite.php?template=/projects/pythonol : States the software is unmaintained and +7 years old
<Sekoia> thanks nukke, Im gonna check it
<nukke> hmm, you're right. the sourceforce page says that it was updated a month or two ago, but the files themselves haven't been touched since 2004
<yourfriendarmand> The way I keep Spanish technical lingo fresh in my head is with the locale settings
<yourfriendarmand> It's nice having that freedom without requiring an ultimate edition of some other os
<lelz> maybe its not even worth downloading then. what do you think?
<nukke> that could definitely work, yeah. something like Duolingo is nice, too
<lelz> i have duolingo, rosetta stone, an iOS app, and some textbooks
<nukke> yeah, don't bother with that app. it most likely relies on outdated/deprecated libraries. how did you find it, anyway?
<yourfriendarmand> install some text to speech apps for starters, throw some phrases at it
<nukke> oh man, that should be more than enough resources to learn it. especially something as studied and common as spanish
<lelz> i search on startpage for "best learn spanish programs linux" and clicked around
<lelz> yeah i wont mess with it then
<lelz> thanks for the help though guys
<nukke> no problem. if you have any more questions, don't hesitate coming here :)
<yourfriendarmand> unless you want to bring the code up to date, python3-ify-it
<lelz> 2much work4me
<yourfriendarmand> youtubes and even a set top box player channels that teach language by real language speakers
<lelz> i know an argentinian girl too
<ntzrmtthihu777> lelz: check out busuu. its a languauge learning social network site, pretty good for japanese, should be fine for spanish. chat with native speakers, text and voice
<yourfriendarmand> there you go, ask her for some Spanish, and some empanadas
<lelz> unfortunately, what she thinks sounds good is a weird accent to the more mexican speakers near where i live
<lelz> lel
<lelz> <ntzrmtthihu777> ill check it out
<ntzrmtthihu777> lelz: save yourself some time, just type ntz then tab
<drc> lelz: Argentine spanish has a sort of Italian accent :)
<nukke> well, coming from someone who speaks spanish, the accent is the least of your worries. in fact, broken spanish is fine, too. just learn how to structure the sentences
<ntzrmtthihu777> grammar > accents
<nukke> precisely
<yourfriendarmand> good luck, interesting dig though with pythonol. Argentinians are a little more adept to traditional spanish than, say, Mex Spanish
<nukke> learn the numbers and "taco" and you're set
<drc> and getting off topic :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> + mas cervesa
<nukke> oh man, i'm checking out busuu and they have lots of cool languages, but no swedish. i've been meaning to find a site that has swedish
<yourfriendarmand> and try the locale settings in buntu if you dare, maybe even a set of man pages in Spanish
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, busuu is pretty good. I polished my japanese there.
<lelz> saying things like, "y sho soy parte de todos" & "las cashes peligran" make people think you dont know what youre saying
<yourfriendarmand> I learned a lot of terminology most Spanish-born folks don't know
<elfy> can you take the chat about learning language to -offtopic please
<lelz> np
<elfy> ta :)
<lelz> in fact, is there a language learning room?
<yourfriendarmand> < tried to relate it back to *buntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> elfy: you an englander?
<lelz> <noticed and commends you
 * lelz claps.
<elfy> yep
<ntzrmtthihu777> elfy: 's what I thought. ta is like thankyou, right?
<elfy> :)
<lelz> thanks to whoever recommended busuu. it seems solid. also, uhh update your kernel and stuff
<ntzrmtthihu777> lelz: twas me, and my kernel is good, thank you for the concernt :D
<lelz> ;)
<lelz> i have one for you guys, my volume in xubuntu goes  wayyy too quiet after the volume is about 70%  turned down and then it gets really loud
<lelz> errr 30% turned down
<lelz> it seems like the scale of volume is messed up, if that makes sense
<drc> lelz: Take a look at apps menu>MutliMedia>pulse audio>Playback and Output devices.
<yourfriendarmand> cat /etc/pulse/daemon.conf |grep -i vol
<yourfriendarmand> would the volume stepping options help?
<drc> make sure Playback is ~100%
<yourfriendarmand> mine is left alone at default: flat-volumes = no
<lelz> it just seems like its very quiet and then a few clicks higher is BAM LOUD
<lelz> playback is at 100%
<yourfriendarmand> on any device? headphones, amp
<lelz> built in laptop speakers
<yourfriendarmand> try some earbuds you know work with something else
<yourfriendarmand> don't put them to your ears though
<lelz> its the same
<lelz> it takes five clicks down to become completely unable to be heard
<lelz> i have five volume settings, basically
<yourfriendarmand> Reminds me of the odd toshiba laptop that had a volume pot. on the side. As we know how those fare as the elements interact with them
<lelz> im dualbooting windows on this and i dont have that problem
<yourfriendarmand> I would start out with an $ lspci && lspci -n , to see the model, make, pci ID of the sound chip. Then peruse alsa/pulse resources. Perhaps there's a modprobe setting to append to the driver to correct the volume upon load into kernel
<ntzrmtthihu777> question: can an ip address change after a reboot?
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: sure, depends on how it is given
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: if you get it from a DHCP server, then the server can give a different address every time
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep: well I had just set up ubuntu server on an older tower, and after a server reboot I can't ssh in again. any way you know of to diagnose it? I currently do not have a monitor to check with.
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: how is it connected to the network?
<ntzrmtthihu777> both this machine and the server are connected via an ethernet cable, and this one is connected via wifi.
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: you could check on your router what IP it got
<ntzrmtthihu777> the wifi is shared thru to the server via the cable.
<Peyam> ntzrmtthihu777: what is the issue?
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: well, then just check the logs on your machine
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep: where?
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: /var/log
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: cannot ssh into my server after reboot.
<Peyam> hmm
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: there will be something for the dhcp server, or just check in the syslog
<yourfriendarmand> can you ping it by hostname? avahi allows you to ping hostname.local
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourfriendarmand: don't understand your drift here, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep: yeah, I see this in the log. but how am I to know the ip of the server from what is going on desktop side?
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: well, it should say something about rreceiving a dhcp request and responding with an IP
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: that's the ip it got
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep: ahh, seeing what you're talking about. thing is it says the same ip as I'm trying to ssh into
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: then maybe the ssh server didn't start?
<ntzrmtthihu777> maybe. sudo service sshd start?
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: but you need to do that on the server...
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: you can use nmap to see what ports are open on it..
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep: yes, I get that. I have the keyboard right here, just will have to type blinde XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep: port 22 is open according to nmap
<TheSheep> what is the error you are getting exactly?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ssh: connect to host x.x.x.x port 22: No route to host
<TheSheep> that looks like your wifi sharing is wrong somehow
<TheSheep> like you are missing a route?
<ntzrmtthihu777> well it was *just* working, lol. did an update && upgrade on the server via ssh
<edinho> help in portuguese plsssss
<knome> !pt | edinho
<ubottu> edinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<edinho_> thks
<edinho_> hi ppl someone help in portuguese preferencial?!
<nukke> i can help in spanish
<edinho_> i need help for my connection wireless, i detect the wire, insert the password, but it doesn't connect, show me everytime the popup for insert password...
<edinho_> *i detect the network
<edinho_> i runned commands
<edinho_>  sudo lshw -C networki
<edinho_> that tells me wireless card the logic name is eth1 and ethernet interface the logic name is eth0
<edinho_> wireless card should be wlan0 correct?
<edinho_> nuke: help me pls
<edinho_> nukke: help me pls
<knome> !patience | edinho_
<ubottu> edinho_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<edinho_> :(
<koegs> depending on the driver even a wifi card is not named wlan0 buth ethX
<yourfriendarmand> edinho, can you perform an lspci at a terminal shell? find out what the wireless chipset is. It may be categorized as Network Controller or "controlador de rede" if it's in portugeis
<yourfriendarmand> I know on older broadcom chipsets, network manager settings  would detect networks, but would fail associating. After downloading the firmware for the card, it was able to successfully connect
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<carrera> I installed xubuntu 13.04 about a week ago and I love it!  However, I thought it came without zeitgeist. Any suggestions on how I can get rid of it without ruining the rest of my system?
<yourfriendarmand> look at ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1773497 to remove zeitgeist any lingering configs
<carrera> yourfriendarmand, thanks u sir!  :)
<yourfriendarmand> you're welcome, I'm probably going to remove it too, save some resources
<brainwash> carrera, the new version of catfish (search tool) depends on zeitgeist, delete it if you don't use it or rebuild the package or whatever :)
<brainwash> catfish should actually run without zeitgeist
<carrera> yourfriendarmand, zeitgeist and Unity are the reasons I decided to move away from Ubuntu
<yourfriendarmand> Another article I found on google search shows the information it collects isn't transmitted
<yourfriendarmand> ultimately I would prefer a doc indexer
<carrera> brainwash, I didn't even know of catfish until now!  is it just a fancy find?
<brainwash> carrera, actually a nice gui tool
<carrera> brainwash, oh, ok. it looks a lot like the dictionary
<carrera> brainwash, second rightmost icon in the bottom pop up menu
<carrera> what's the bottom pop up panel called btw?
<nukke> the dock at the bottom?
<carrera> nukke, dock?
<nukke> go to Menu > Settings Manager > Panel > Panel 1
<nukke> the one at the bottom of your screen, correct? with the apps
<xubuntu200> guys when i am going to software center it insists to update to ubuntu 13xx but it doesnt allo me to search for applications any more
<xubuntu200> wtf?
<carrera> nukke, correct sir!
<nukke> yeah, think of it as the dock in Mac OSX. quick shortcuts for your apps
<carrera> catfish is fast!
<nukke> in Xubuntu it's called a panel, but it's commonly referred as application dock
<brainwash> carrera, powered by zeitgeist :P
<carrera> I just searched for GTS and it brought up all the folders and files that had GTS in the name in a blink
<nukke> xubuntu200: what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<carrera> brainwash, yeah, but I guess how much slower it would be if it had to search my 2  480 GB SSDs with Sandforce 2281 controller in  RAID 0?
<xubuntu200> nukke i am using xubuntu 12.10
<xubuntu200> so i have to upgrade to 13xx even if i dont want yet?
<xubuntu200> for to be able to use software manager?
<xubuntu200> ?
<xubuntu200> anyone know
<xubuntu200> ?
<knome> xubuntu200, you are given the possibility yo upgrade to 14.04 when it's out, or you can upgrade via 13.04 and 13.10
<xubuntu200> what you mean?
<xubuntu200> 14.04?
<xubuntu200> is out or?
<knome> no.
<bekks> xubuntu200: In April 2014 14.04 will be released.
<knome> 14.04 will be out on april 2014, it is the next LTS release
<knome> apart from the usual upgrade paths, you are also given the possibility to upgrade from 12.10 to 14.04 directly.
<xubuntu200> yes but can i now?
<xubuntu200> you talking about bet?
<xubuntu200> beta?
<bekks> No. In April 2014 you can.
<xubuntu200> oh okie
<xubuntu200> upgrading to 13.10
<xubuntu200> i will loose settings?
<xubuntu200> of my programs?
<xubuntu200> applications
<knome> there is no 13.10 out yet.
<xubuntu200> oh ok when will be anyway :P
<knome> when you upgrade, you shouldn't lose settings, but we highly suggest you to take backups
<knome> you can't upgrade from 12.10 to 13.10.
<xubuntu200> why?
<bekks> Because thats not supported.
<knome> you are only able to upgrade a normal release to a next normal release
<knome> (except now you're also able to upgrade 12.10->14.04, because there was some changes to the support windows for normal releases)
<knome> but if you eventually want to be on 13.10, you will have to upgrade to 13.04, then 13.10; or alternatively, do a fresh install for 13.10
<xubuntu200> oh interesting! thank you so much for these information since i am newbie....so you suggest me to upgrade to 13.04?i heard that there are alot problems and bugs
<knome> there are always bugs in software, no matter what version you're talking about.
<xubuntu200> okie maybe i consider then a upgrade
<xubuntu200> by the way what is the best pdf viewer?
<xubuntu200> for xubuntu?
<xubuntu200> i am using the default
<knome> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<xubuntu200> but i was thinking if it is something more special that is good
<knome> if evince (the default viewer) is fine for you, then use that
<xubuntu200> okie...and my last problem for today :P i am trying to add greek to my keybaord
<xubuntu200> but i cant
<xubuntu200> i mean i opened i bus and
<xubuntu200> when i am going preferences input method
<xubuntu200> it have only chinese to add lol
#xubuntu 2013-05-09
<nukke> xubuntu200: go to Menu > Settings Manager > Keyboard > Layout
<nukke> uncheck "use system settings" and add the Greek keyboard layout
<xubuntu200> nukke
<xubuntu200> i did it
<xubuntu200> i added Greek
<xubuntu200> but still cant change language
<xubuntu200> and in ibus still its chinese the option for input method
<xubuntu200> Please read /usr/share/doc/im-switch/README.Debian.gz .   No user configuration enabled for en_US.  Restart the X session to activate the selected Imput Method.
<xubuntu200> oh now i saw it
<xubuntu200> it has to do with my case?
<nukke> restart your session or just restart your computer
<xubuntu200> cant do something like unity --replace?
<xubuntu200> :P
<GridCube> xubuntu200, when you login choose the greek language from the drop down menu
<xubuntu200_> okie i am back
<xubuntu200_> lets see now
<xubuntu200_> still chinese
<xubuntu200_> after logout
<xubuntu200_> :(
<nukke> in the login screen, there should be an Accessibility icon somewhere. click on it and select Greek
<xubuntu200_> hm i have to choose only between xfce session and xubuntu
<xubuntu200_> wich is the difference by the way of them two?
<GridCube> xubuntu200_, no, under that, there is a language setting
<xubuntu200_> okie i ll check again
<xubuntu200_> but please dont tell me that if i want to change every time language between greek and english that i ll have to do it :P
<GridCube> xubuntu200_, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-M9mrg-_oNl8/UH-qDsulHZI/AAAAAAAAK_4/xEge8znDB1w/s1600/xubuntu12.10-login-screen.png
<GridCube> there is an example
<GridCube> see how it says "english - usa"
<xubuntu200_> oh i see now...what stupid i am
<GridCube> xubuntu200_, that would change the interface to another lang, you need to do that each time, you can still read any language on files and such
<xubuntu200_> oh but my problem is just the keyboard
<xubuntu200_> i want to changer languages
<xubuntu200_> as i am typing in a editor
<GridCube> you can change just the keyboard by using a keyboard switcher
<GridCube> no need to change the interface to anything
<GridCube> that would not help
<GridCube> add the keyboard switcher plugin to the panel
<xubuntu200_> so where is a keyboard switcher?
<xubuntu200_> oh i did it
<xubuntu200_> hehe was too simple
<xubuntu200_> what a shame of me
<xubuntu200_> thank you anyway so much!
<xubuntu200_> have a good night!!!
<GridCube> xubuntu200_, :) no problem
<GridCube> good nights
<nyuszika7h> hi, is it possible to disable the F1 key binding in xfce4-terminal?
<baizon> nyuszika7h: yes
<nyuszika7h> baizon: how would I go about doing that? I've already ticked "Disable menu shortcut keys" and "Disable all menu access keys".
<baizon> nyuszika7h: what does happen when you press F1?
<nyuszika7h> sec
<nyuszika7h> baizon: http://i.imgur.com/EDvXbsY.png
<baizon> nyuszika7h: check the xfce keyboard bindings in the settings window
<nyuszika7h> baizon: there are no key binding settings in Edit -> Preferences, and Settings Manager -> Hardware -> Keyboard only has shortcuts for launching apps (no F1 there).
<[uzver]> i just use F1 to launch other application
<[uzver]> *custom
<nyuszika7h> [uzver]: but I need the F1 key for terminal apps
<baizon> nyuszika7h: http://docs.xfce.org/faq
<nyuszika7h> baizon: I don't get it, I added that to my ~/.gtkrc-2.0, where should I look now?
<nyuszika7h> oh I see, but pressing backspace does nothing
<nyuszika7h> enabling it in the config didn't fix it either :/
<g0to> hello
<leoquant> ola
<g0to> leoquant, what's going on with that wave?
<g0to> after dist-upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10, I missed the new version of lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf. Any ideas about how to find it?
<g0to> my lightdm greeting screen looks so bad now :S
<brainwash> g0to, theme missing or what does look bad?
<g0to> brainwash, I think it's a theme missing issue
<g0to> I was using Greybird-lightdm
<g0to> tried a dpkg-reconfigure, but it keeps the old version file
<brainwash> g0to, try Greybird instead of Greybird-lightdm
<g0to> brainwash, ok, I will. Thanks ;)
<xubuntu776> hello guys
<xubuntu776> i have a problem that pisses me from yesterday
<xubuntu776> i installed some editors in my xubuntu like geany and code blocks
<xubuntu776> when i am trying to run a small programm that i am writing its always says me that permission dont allow to run it
<xubuntu776> i even runned geany editor
<xubuntu776> with gksudo geany
<xubuntu776> and still this permission error when i am trying to run my c program
<xubuntu776> just a hello word program :P
<seronis> I installed CB from repo a few days ago and dont have any permission issues on running
<bekks> seronis: Whats "CB"?
<seronis> codeblocks
<bekks> And what exactly are you doing, and which error do you get, using which ubuntu version?
<seronis> xubuntu776,  did you install from repo or compile yourself or use a nightly build?  on linux i've only ever used the repo install
<xubuntu776> i just downloaded them from software ubuntu center :P
<xubuntu776> w8 bekks
<bekks> xubuntu776: Why shall I wait?
<xubuntu776> Permission denied
<xubuntu776> about the error that i had to check wich is
<xubuntu776> :P
<bekks> xubuntu776: I was talking to seronis
<seronis> you were?
<seronis> i dont have an error.  i was responding to 776 with my CB comment
<xubuntu776> you asked me
<xubuntu776> [14:08] <bekks> And what exactly are you doing, and which error do you get, using which ubuntu version?
<xubuntu776> and i am running xubuntu 12.10
<xubuntu776> permission denied is the error
<bekks> xubuntu776: I asked seronis.
<xubuntu776> i tried gksudo geany but still the same
<seronis> bekks,  i dont have any errors.  was just responding to 776 since he said he was having an issue with C::B
<bekks> seronis: ah ok.
<bekks> xubuntu776: Then I should ask you :)
<seronis> xubuntu776, your CB version is  12.11 correct?
<xubuntu776> seronis no its 10.04
<xubuntu776> and geany editor version is 1.22
<seronis> xubuntu776,  just a disclaimer.  I am really new to xubuntu myself.  But I have nothing else to do so I dont mind trying to help if i can
<seronis> I'm assuming you have the   build-essentials package installed
<seronis> codeblocks itself doesnt have it as a dependancy because you can use lots of diff compilers.  but you'll need it for C/C++ compiling
<xubuntu776> seronis sure! ofcourse i dont require anything just ask :) i am also so newbie in linux general :D
<xubuntu776> hm build essentials dont know lol
<seronis> err..  no 's' on the package name
<seronis> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xubuntu776> checked from synaptic manager
<xubuntu776> and yes i have them installed
<xubuntu776> :)
<seronis> xubuntu776,   see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794802
<seronis> 2 people in that thread.  one of them seemed to have the issue due to a bad build command being used and the other from using a bad location for his files
<seronis> honestly the -Wall flag mentioned shouldnt prevent anything unless there is a compile warning preventing the binary from being created so i dont understand WHY it worked for the first person
<seronis> and im not fmailiar enough with linux to know why the location matters (as long as you're not putting your source code in a 'root' owned location)
<bekks> -Wall doesnt prevent anything, it enables all warnings.
<seronis> I know that.. but he might have  "treat warnings as errors" enabled
<bekks> You mean -Werror
<seronis> possibly.  been a long time since i used the flags via cli.  im used to checkboxes
<xubuntu776> hmmm i made codeblock to work just saving the file with the code before buiding it with the extention .c! and now runs! but in geany doesnt work the same
<seronis> yeah you need to manually save before building in C::B
<seronis> it doesnt autosave by default, though you can enable it in preferences somewhere
<xubuntu776> yeah! i am glad that can compile my simple c programs!
<seronis> now do C++  and see if it works =-)
<xubuntu776> i think that even if they saying that linux are great for developers still its so frustronated
<xubuntu776> to make something simple to work
<seronis> bekks, since you seem to know a bit about gcc do you also know any channels for programming help on freenode?  other than  #learnprogramming
<bekks> seronis: ##gcc e.g.
<xubuntu776> the wieerd is that when i am trying to execute the executable file that created from compiling of codeblock isnt allowed...i used terminal something like sudo bash test1 but it says me cannot execute binary files
<bekks> Check the permissions of that file.
<bekks> ls -lha thefilename
<seronis> bash ?
<seronis> why would you need to bash a binary ?
<bekks> No one knows.
<seronis> also you shouuldnt need to sudo either
<xubuntu776> seronis because if its executable why doesnt run?
<bekks> xubuntu776: Pastebin "ls -lha yourfilename" and "file filename".
<xubuntu776> in windows i could run it
<bekks> xubuntu776: Windows is irrelevant.
<seronis> im saying bash does scripts.. not binaries
<seronis> just use the program name on its own
<seronis> ie       ./hello
<bekks> bash does scripts AND binaries.
<bekks> bash is a shell.
<seronis> ah.  i've never had to prepend bash on the command line unless it was a script
<seronis> my misunderstanding
<xubuntu776> bekks rwxrwxr -x 1 nick nick 7.2 kb May 9 14:37 testaman
<seronis> and just typing  the binary name doesnt run it ?
<bekks> xubuntu776: And whats the "file testaman" output?
<xubuntu776> just a hello word :P
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Type that commmand.
<bekks> "file testaman".
<xubuntu776> testaman: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0xee78a14c6fbf051496bdf61fee0da97957c441b9, not strippe
<seronis> looks like mine
<seronis> Ohayo: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0xa0631ed274d76fe4559c66f6060aca29eb47572e, not stripped
<bekks> seronis: Yours is a 64bit binary.
<seronis> minor detail
<xubuntu776> yeah heh
<seronis> so does typing       ./testaman      run your program ?
<xubuntu776> nop
<xubuntu776> i wouldnt say it
<xubuntu776> since there is no my hello word :P
<seronis> huh ?
<xubuntu776> the testaman is just a prinf hello word
<xubuntu776> :P
<seronis> correct..   and from the command line you should be able to type          ./testaman         to run the program
<seronis> you shouldnt need sudo or bash
<seronis> just     ./testaman
<seronis> the      ./     is important
<xubuntu776> seronis oh thank :D it worked like a charm :D
<xubuntu776> but why bash isnt working too?
<seronis> typing what i said uses whatever shell you are in.   i've just never used bash as part of the command
<seronis> so not familiar with why it would or wouldnt work
<seronis> I was told to just use     ./name    anytime i run a program from the CLI that isnt in the path
<seronis> and that IS in the current working directory of course
<seronis> using   ./name   just makes it a fully resolved pathname or something  (sorry i dont know more)
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello. apparently my internet setup took a shit on me. eth0 on the desktop is showing as not managed in the network manager, and I can't connect to my server via ics anymore. little help, please?
<ntzrmtthihu777> never mind. got some strange artefacts in the NM, but I'm back in
<xubuntu776> seronis thank you so much you explained me alot ;) ye ./name is easy way to run your programs
<xubuntu776> you come from windows as a developer? ;)
<seronis> sorta?  im just a hobbyist.   did   Basic on AppleII's growing up,   HyperScript on iMacs in school,  then  C coding MUDs over telnet before working on C and C++ on my desktop
<seronis> primarily a windows user since Win98se.  installed linux randomly here and there
<ntzrmtthihu777> muds <3
<seronis> and xubuntu for just over a week.   since I noticed 3 dozen of my steam games have linux versions figure id give it a try
<seronis> ntzrmtthihu777,  was it you making the python mud ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: nope, lol. I know not python. I am however developing a foss alternative to RPG Maker XP/VX/Ace
<seronis> sounds fun.  ive been considering making a dwarf fortress style clone to learn SFML
<seronis> probably more on the complexity level of Gnomoria instead of DF though
<seronis> =-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: lol, I'm planning to write some ruby bindings for sfml for this project. I can do it in pure ruby + rubysdl, but its a bit slow
<seronis> really?  I thought ruby compiled to effectively C++ speed  (personal ruby experience limited to hello world difficulty stuff)
<ntzrmtthihu777> seronis: some stuff can be fast as c++, but heavy graphics work can get slow as hell. still have not found an effective method of compiling ruby to an exe yet :/
<xubuntu776> seronis the same too ;) for a hobbyist you are so good especially if you work in c/c++ ;) i am windows user from windows 95 lol so its a bit hard the transfer!
<ntzrmtthihu777> same, lol. I started in win98, but I have made the transer nicely. I have been using various linux distros for about a year.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cd
<ntzrmtthihu777> oops, lol. wrong tilda
<xubuntu776> ntzrmtthihu777 and what you think about Linix?helps more or?what pron cons?
<ntzrmtthihu777> xubuntu776: pros: too many to list. cons: too many hardware developers don't take it into account.
<ntzrmtthihu777> all these fancy pieces of hardware, windows and mac certified, but they don't think of linux when designing the drivers. were the playing field even twould be no cons whatsoever.
<xubuntu776> yeah i agree the worst con is mostly the bad support from some drivers like ati guys :) well for to be honest one thing that i dont like also to linux and i believe that is something that make bad to his reputation
<xubuntu776> its just the alot fan boys of linux act like fanatic anarchissts or communismies
<xubuntu776> that they are all the time like "wohooo Linux is the light of humanity,microsoft sucks because its a company etc
<xubuntu776> people need to hear specific pros and cons and not manifests against the capitalism :P
<lderan> Microsoft have done a lot of cool stuff of late, mainly their r&d and server branches
<xubuntu776> yeah maybe...i dont know since i havent checked server branches but i think that windows 7 was cool
<xubuntu776> i mean she have make some really bad shits
<xubuntu776> like vista and melenium
<xubuntu776> but 7 was awesome
<xubuntu776> and windows 8 was cool but mostly for a average user that wanted only fast facebook and farm ville wihout lag lol :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> 7 is crap.
<ntzrmtthihu777> and 8 is worse.
<xubuntu776> why?
<ntzrmtthihu777> last good thing ms produced was xp, imho.
<xubuntu776> 8 is crap because it makes your pc in a microsoft tablet with the ms store etc lol but its very fast and light os
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ntzrmtthihu777> why not? I could go on and on about how big of a res hog it was and is... XD o yeah. support.
<xubuntu776> res hog?what means? :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> resource hog.
<ntzrmtthihu777> but again, ot.
<xubuntu776> well surely the winner there is os like linux,bsd.unix based
<xubuntu776> but nowdays almost all the users have a good pc
<xubuntu776> with at least 2 gb ram
<xubuntu776> lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> meh. still a waste. main reason I switched to xubuntu is this unity bs
<xubuntu776> well unity is something different but i liked it on my sisters laptop
<ntzrmtthihu777> My pc is quite capable of running 7, and likely 8 as well (especially considering its a touchscreen unit), but I'd rather not waste my resources on bs I don't need, want, or use. Specs: CPU~Dual core AMD Athlon II X2 240e (-MCP-) clocked at Min:800.000Mhz Max:2800.000Mhz Kernel~3.2.0-41-generic x86_64 Up~4:27 Mem~1263.9/3447.5MB HDD~500.1GB(20.4% used) Procs~179 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.8.4
<xubuntu776> its cool some eye candy
<xubuntu776> and when we speak about linux prons we should not insist only on the resources
<xubuntu776> thank god we are not taliban people with ancient computers
<xubuntu776> we have all some good hardware
<kRush> your 'good' hardware will be ancient in a year or two
<xubuntu776> well i am running very good windows 7 to a 4 years old machine
<xubuntu776> i am not speaking about wohoo lets play cyris s3 in full HD
<kRush> 4 years? man you could just as well live in a cave
<xubuntu776> kRush you change pc every 1 year?
<xubuntu776> lol
<xubuntu776> then who the reason to talking about low resources use of linux?
<anders__> hello good people
<anders__> I'm new with xubuntu, and loving it so far
<anders__> I do have a problem with the screensaver activating while watching videos
<anders__> I have set it to never in settings, but still it activates after 10 minutes
<anders__> any suggestions?
<anders__> well
<anders__> not screensaver
<anders__> it turns black
<anders__> power saving mode  or whatever
<kRush> anders__, flash video? complain to adobe
<anders__> nah not flash
<anders__> using the native videoplayer
<anders__> mkv file
<brainwash> anders__, disable DPMS
<anders__> whats/wheres that? :)
<GridCube> anders__, disable all power settings of monitor in the settings manager or use a player that does send the signal to turn it off, like smplayer or vlc
<anders__> OK thx
<GridCube> sadly this is far too common and nobody seems to fix it already
<anders__> I've tried to disable all power settings (they're all on "never"), still no luck
<anders__> its kind of annyoing
<anders__> I had trouble with xbmc and xscreensaver as well, but removed it and seems to be working now
<GridCube> anders__, be sure to change it on all the power settings, "with a/c" "whit battery" etc
<anders__> ye I have
<anders__> still no luck
<GridCube> also see of you have screensaver settings that are also going on
<anders__> removed xscreensaver, so don't think I have any screensaver installed right now
<GridCube> i havent had this problems in a long while
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> i don't remember if theres any other thing to do
<GridCube> i would try another player thoug
<anders__> installing smplayer as we speak :)
<anders__> thanks for the help :)
<brainwash> anders__, you should also try caffeine https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<brainwash> "A status bar application able to temporarily prevent the activation of both the screensaver and the "sleep" powersaving mode."
<xubuntu776> the default fonts of xubuntu is droid sans?hm what about chrom os fonts?anyone have tested?its more eye candy?
<GridCube> i like the unbuntu mono font
<xubuntu776> mono font
<xubuntu776> hm i ll check it
<xubuntu776> and what about themes?
<xubuntu776> i want to make a bit more eye candy xubuntu without heavy stuff like compiz (although its pretty cool by default!)
<Touhou11> You're aware XFCE has its own built-in compositor?
<Touhou11> I'd agree about avoiding Compiz, it's fairly dead as a project
<GridCube> i use default greybird, but i liked mediterranean gtk too http://i.imgur.com/dEtxS07.png
<Touhou11> GridCube: That's surprisingly nice for a dark theme
<GridCube> :) it is
<denseacat_> sup bros
<denseacat_> PLease give me link to linux distro, that will fits into 512 mb sdc, have GUI, apps and shit, and can be run under most hardware configurations
<denseacat_> Live USB-SDC :D
<GridCube> denseacat_, puppy, slitaz, tinycore, DSL
<GridCube> in that order
<denseacat_> so, better install puppy?
<denseacat_> will it run in live usb persistent mode?
<GridCube> ask in #puppylinux
<GridCube> :)
<nyuszika7h> hi, is there a way to position windows to the center of the screen and save the position if possible?
<denseacat_> Well, that's a good advice for me! Thank you, GridCube. Good luck, guys.
<GridCube> man wmctrl
<GridCube> nyuszika7h, ^
<nyuszika7h> ok, thanks
<nyuszika7h> also hai GridCube, didn't know you're here :P
<GridCube> P: i live here
<nyuszika7h> why is the Alt-F2 launcher so slow at opening?
<GridCube> its now integrated to an app finder
<nyuszika7h> well, I guess it's not too good for my Intel Pentium M 740 :P
<GridCube> here it takes like 2-3 seconds to open
<nyuszika7h> GridCube: it takes minutes here
<GridCube> no, thats not good
<GridCube> you could add verve to the panel plugins
<nyuszika7h> GridCube: thanks for the tip
<nyuszika7h> the only problem is, this screen is only 1280x800
<nyuszika7h> already too little space for the application icons
<nyuszika7h> even without Verve, a bit too little with many apps
<nyuszika7h> maybe I could make the clock a bit shorter
<GridCube> nyuszika7h, the withe thingy its where my verve goes P: http://i.imgur.com/UYpQpY2.png
<anders__> hi
<anders__> anyone here who has experience with the logitech harmony one remote and linux?
<anders__> congruity won't detect my remote
<bekks> So which Ubuntu do you have?
<anders__> newest xubuntu
<bekks> Which version exactly?
<anders__> lol I actually don't know where it says what version
<lderan> in your terminal type "cat /etc/issue" that should tell you
<lderan> or i think "lsb_release -a" that may work if the first doesn't
<anders__> ubuntu 13.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> having issue mounting my samba share with proper permissions; ll shows the contents to be owned by root:root
<Levy> Hi for all Xubuntu users !
<Unit193> ntzrmtthihu777: Try something like appending  -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<elfy> hello Levy
<ntzrmtthihu777> Unit193: using the fstab, any difference?
<Unit193> ntzrmtthihu777: Yeah, drop the "-o"
<Unit193> //192.168.1.100/share /mnt/alphawvm/ cifs credentials=/root/alpha,uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<ntzrmtthihu777> Unit193: I could kiss you XD
<Unit193> ntzrmtthihu777: Hah.  My dir_mode isn't normal, and not really needed like that.
<Levy> hi ! I'm have huawei HG658 adsl modem with USB. DLNA server workin ok, FTP server from usb device working ok. I'ts possible to mount the USB penndrive from adsl modem into a linux operating sistem like xubuntu ? I have Xubuntu 12.04 in another pc >  Thanks !
<ntzrmtthihu777> Unit193: what would you suggest, as a normal/default dir_mode?
<Unit193> ntzrmtthihu777: Could just drop it off, was an example I used (and maybe needed at the time.)
<ntzrmtthihu777> alrighty, seems I got it right. is there a way to delay this until after login?
<Unit193> Not that I know of.
<Levy> Any ideea ???
<Levy> hi ! I'm have huawei HG658 adsl modem with USB. DLNA server workin ok, FTP server from usb device working ok. I'ts possible to mount the USB penndrive from adsl modem into a linux operating sistem like xubuntu ? I have Xubuntu 12.04 in another pc >  Thanks !
<nyuszika7h> "Your current network has a .local domain, which is not recommended and incompatible with the Avahi network service discovery. The service has been disabled."
<nyuszika7h> I'm not aware of any .local domains on my network, my router uses `.lan`.
<Guest76915> Hello
<lderan> hello
<superboot> Helo
<Guest76915> wh y is the desktop menu layout so crap on 12.04?
<Guest76915> *why
<[0gb_us]> In what way is it crap in Xubuntu 12.04?
<Topographic0cean> hello, I just installed Xubuntu 13.04 and I cannot get keyboard shortcuts to work.   I've seen discussions on previous versions of similar issues but they don't seem to match what I am seeing.
<Topographic0cean> Any one know of a way to debug this?
<Guest76915> the bottom menu is dynamic and not fixed
<Guest76915> theres also no start button
<[0gb_us]> Sorry, I don't know. I'm on 12.04.
<Guest76915> Topo roll back to 12.04 cause 13.04 isnt LTS
<nukke> what do you mean there's no menu button?
<nukke> start button *
<[0gb_us]> Start button? Why would there be a start button? In the upper left corner is a menu button.
<Guest76915> oh crap. I cant see it on my screen
<Guest76915> my bad guys
<[0gb_us]> No worries.
<nukke> Topographic0cean: go to Menu > Settings Manager > Keyboard > Application Shortcuts
<nukke> and click on the restore defaualts button
<Topographic0cean> did that
 * [0gb_us] just noticed that Ubuntu's screen lock properly disables the backlight, but Xubuntu's does not
<Topographic0cean> no luck
<Topographic0cean> no shortcut works, even default ones
<Topographic0cean> I was hoping there is some logging  I can turn on to see if that uncovers the issue
<Guest76915> ok I managed to move the menus
<Guest76915> how do I shift the menu? right now it is being left-adjusted
<nukke> Topographic0cean: perhaps this thread mgiht help you: https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=29661
<Topographic0cean> seen that one but in that thread, some keyboard shortcuts work but not others.  In my case, nothing works.  As if some daemon is not running, but all xfce daemons seem to be running.
<Guest76915> what kind of shortcut do you want?
<Topographic0cean> well, it would be great if <supert>-t started a terminal (that is the default key binding)
<Guest76915> why not try another shortcut like <shift> t opens terminal
<Topographic0cean> because that doesn 't work.  No short cut works, either defaults or modified ones.
<Topographic0cean> the issue is somethng more basic but I am not sure how to debug it.
<scottbomb1> ISO test
<knome> scottbomb1?
<scottbomb> just testing per desktop testcase
<donnie> Command to check what mb my video card is?
<GridCube> lspci | grep "VGA"
<GridCube> donnie,
<xubuntu101> Hello everyone
<xubuntu101> I installed Xubuntu, but now im not getting any boot options
<xubuntu101> the first thing I did was reorder my boot sequence. HDD is first
<gp5st> how do i stop parole from poppuing up when I put a CD in?
<bomm> hey, i'm having some trouble installing xubuntu onto my hdd
<[0gb_us]> What is the issue?
<bomm> i keep getting an error at the partition stage
<[0gb_us]> What partition options are you using, and what error?
<bomm> im trying to install the xubuntu on a partition i made through windows (but the error comes up for all the partitions i try), it says: no root system is defined
<bomm> *the partition i made for xubuntu to go on is listed as undefined also*
<[0gb_us]> Okay, you need to install GRUB, or you need to install Xubuntu the normal way, without choosing a partition, thus making a new one and installing GRUB.
<bomm> how would i go about letting xubuntu making its own partition
<[0gb_us]> Don't use the advanced option. Choose "Install Xubuntu allongside other operating systems".
<bomm> alright, im going to switch to my phones irc. i was trying to let it do its own thing like that but it wouldnt let me
<bomm> be back in a few
<bomm> also, thanks for helping me
<xubuntu101> .
<Bommer> Hey in back
<xubuntu101> did it work bommer?
<xubuntu101> i also created 2 partitions when installing windows
<Bommer> Just trying now, had to reboot
<xubuntu101> then i made the unused partition NTFS
<xubuntu101> then i deleted that partition, made it ext4, but now my xubuntu isnt booting at all
<Bommer> Oh
<Bommer> And I'm at the install menu
<Bommer> I have the options to: replace windows 7 with xubuntu OR
<Bommer> Something else
<Bommer> So I have to choose the something else option I assume
<xubuntu101> do u have a single partition Bommer?
<Bommer> It's partitioned a few times a believe
<xubuntu101> then ull need to choose something else
<Bommer> And it's at that screen after choosing something else where I am stucj
<xubuntu101> stuck how?
<Bommer> The no root system defined error
<[0gb_us]> Huh. Do you still have your Windows 7 disc?
<Bommer> No, the windows 7 os came installed
<[0gb_us]> Do you have a D:\ recovery partition?
<Bommer> Yep
<xubuntu101> ok do this bommer
<xubuntu101> what partitions do u have?
<[0gb_us]> I think you can use D:\ to make an install disk.
<Bommer> Oh really?
<[0gb_us]> That's what I'm told.
<Bommer> I have a main a recovery one I can't remember for and one I tried to make for xubuntu
<[0gb_us]> THough I'm not a Windows user, so I don't know.
<Bommer> Ah alright
<xubuntu101> tried making one? does it exist?
<Bommer> I partitioned it but didn't format it
<xubuntu101> if it does. what you should do is this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148881/dual-boot-windows-xp-and-ubuntu-12-04
<xubuntu101> so under that partition it says 'free space'
<Bommer> The device says unusable.
<Bommer> Should I format the partition first?
<xubuntu101> just click on your empty partition and select delete
<Bommer> I can't delete it in the setup menu
<xubuntu101> i could
<xubuntu101> if it already says free space. then u need to make it an ext4
<Bommer> Can I format it a ext4 through windows?
<xubuntu101> no u dont need to do that
<xubuntu101> u can do it at the setup
<xubuntu101> where it says free space, select "add"
<Bommer> I don't see free space anywhere
<Bommer> Wish I could show you
<[0gb_us]> You need to delete the partition you made in Windows for Xubuntu.
#xubuntu 2013-05-10
<Bommer> Alright, can do
<xubuntu101> let me try fixing my own now
<Bommer> So now what to try?
<[0gb_us]> SO you can't delete the partition then?
<[0gb_us]> *So
<Guest72238> hi all
<[0gb_us]> Hello.
<Guest72238> i'm having a "detecting file systems..." problem it's just freezing on that.... and btw im trying to install it on an external HDD
<Bommer> I can delete the partition
<Guest72238> i mean the installer is just stuck on that "detecting file systems" screen
<Guest72238> thoughts?
<[0gb_us]> Okay, delete the partition and create a new one. Then install.
<Bommer> What format should the partition be?
<[0gb_us]> Sorry, I don't know what to do about the external drive.
<[0gb_us]> EXT4.
<Guest72238> alright
<Bommer> Windows can't make a ext4
<Guest72238> thanks bbye
<[0gb_us]> Don't make it in WIndows, make it in the Xubuntu installer.
<Bommer> Ah alright
<Bommer> I'll boot up the installer
<Bommer> Reset the computer without the disk in *headdesk*
<Bommer> Alright I have to stop, may have just screwed my hdd uo
<[0gb_us]> Sorry to hear that.
<[0gb_us]> You could try reinstalling Windows, then Xubuntu.
<Bommer> Phew. Safe. The gonna try one more thing then done (for fear I will destroy everything haha)
<Bommer> Does anyone do Skype help by any chance?
<ruien> Yes, i have skype installed. I would recommend installing it from the partner repos rather than from the .deb on skype's website.
<[0gb_us]> I don't have Skype on my end.
<xubuntu980> my dualboot installation has failed twice now
<xubuntu980> does anybody have dualboot experience here?
<Unit193> !dualboot | Did you read this?
<ubottu> Did you read this?: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xubuntu980> [0gb_us] ???
<xubuntu980> unit yes i did
<xubuntu980> i followed all the instructions correctly
<xubuntu980> it says installed correctly, but when i restart, it takes me directly to windows
<Unit193> Do you have a EFI system?
<Unit193> A new computer?
<[0gb_us]> I don't duel boot, sorry. I put Windows in a VurtualBox. Even then, it's usually months between times that I use Windows.
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xubuntu980> no. its about 5 years old
<xubuntu980> I have a BIOS
<ruien> xubuntu980: how many physical hard disks do you have? Maybe you installed GRUB to the wrong physical disk?
<xubuntu980> i was even told to change my boot sequence to HDD first
<xubuntu980> I have 1 physical disk with 2 partitions in it
<xubuntu980> 160GB: 50 GB to windows, 110 empty
<ruien> well, presumably xubuntu is installed somewhere?
<xubuntu980> I followed these instructions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148881/dual-boot-windows-xp-and-ubuntu-12-04
<ruien> yes, but where is xubuntu installed if you have 50GB for windows and 110GB empty. Do you mean 50GB for windows partition, and 110GB for xubuntu partition, and xubuntu is installed?
<xubuntu980> under My Computer, my disk drive D is gone now. so i think it is installed. I just cant boot to it
<xubuntu980> yes it is 2 partitions. 110gb is where i installed Xubuntu and a swap area
<xubuntu980> the first time when i put my Xubuntu disk in, it gave an extra option of: delete and reinstall Xubuntu, so I think its there. How do I access it?
<ruien> boot to the xubuntu live CD and check to make sure. Mount that drive (you will have two "grayed out" drives on the desktop; check them both). Then, chroot into your xubuntu partition (first "mount --bind /dev /path/to/xubuntu/dev", same for /proc and /sys), and then "grub-install" and "update-grub", read the output to make sure it finds both OSes
<xubuntu980> ok let me try that.
<ruien> by "grub-install" i really mean "grub-install /dev/sda" or whatever your drive is
<xubuntu980> when you say, same for proc and sys, I should do this 3 times?
<xubuntu980> 1 for dev, then proc, then sys?
<ruien> yep, just make sure you're "mount --bind"ing /dev /proc and /sys into the partition before you chroot into it, that's all
<ruien> so you will run it three times in total
<shakti> I'm about to install Xubuntu on my machine. {posting this using the live CD} I need the best partition chart for my 320 GB hard disk, for the smoothest boot
<shakti> can anyone help
<holstein> shakti: sure.. just use the defaults
<shakti> Thanks holestein. I'm pretty new to linux and a friend told me that the best way to get the most out of your system is to manually allocate space
<ruien> it's really up to you. I like to have four partitions: a small "/boot", a "/" for the system, a large "/home", and a swap space which is about twice the size of my RAM
<holstein> shakti: if you are new, do automatic.. im not new, and i still mostly just do automatic
<holstein> the seperate /home as ruien mentions is nice.. but not "smoother booting" by any means
<ruien> yep, that ^^
<shakti> @ruien  - what about /boot, /usr. /usr/local, /temp
<holstein> if you want the "smoothest overall experience" do the default
<shakti> Hmmm. okay
<ruien> shakti: i wouldn't split up all those into different partitions. More complex and for what reason, really?
<holstein> shakti: your friend has mis-informed you, and likely was commenting about another issue, or something of personal preference
<shakti> @ ruien - I have no idea. I just got impressed with all this division and thought /boot space might make it faster
<shakti> anyways thanks a lot ruien and holstein
<holstein> shakti: no.. the hard drive will be the speed the hard drive is
<ruien> ah, no, none of this will really make that much difference. Defaults are probably fine for you.
<shakti> I'll go ahead with the default then
<holstein> i could argue splitting up the partitions could make it slower..
<holstein> not likely though... if you need seperate partitions or custom partitioning, you'll know..
<shakti> thanks a lot guys going to go ahead with the default installation now
<dillu> @ruien
<ruien> hello?
<dillu> done with the installation. Enjoying the xfce experience. thanks
<ruien> great, and welcome to the xubuntu community
<xubuntu062> hi to all
<[uzver]> xubuntu062: hi!
<xubuntu062> i have problem with my xubuntu
<[uzver]> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu062> i don't see my desktop
<xubuntu062> icons
<xubuntu062> and everithing on it
<xubuntu062> and everything on it
<xubuntu062> can someone help me to solve this
<[uzver]> Alt+F2 and run xfdesktop
<xubuntu062> omg :) 10x alot
<ntzrmtthihu777> so what's up, #xubuntu.
<TheSheep_> !offtopic | ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep_: fair enough. It's just so slow atm, looking to advise :P
<brauleinchen> I need a usb port hub for my laptop, preferably withouth power supply. It will be used only to connect my external hard drives (1TB) to my laptop. I have found some hama 4xports for 5 EUR. Will those be enough for the task? external hard drives have huge ammounts of video and audio data.
<bekks> brauleinchen: You 1TB drive - is it a 3.5" one?
<brauleinchen> no, 2.5 '', all of them
<brauleinchen> all portable
<bekks> 3.5" is portable too.
<bekks> Do your external disks have external power supplies?
<brauleinchen> only one casing, but I have never needed external power supply
<brauleinchen> for any of them, nor when I connect 3 HDD at the same time
<bekks> Then your usb hub needs a power supply-
<bekks> It cant provide enough power for all your disks using just a single usb upstream port.
<brauleinchen> bekks, if I get one without its own power supply, whats is the worst that could happen?
<brauleinchen> random power cuts? laptop turning off?
<bekks> brauleinchen: no external disk functional.
<brauleinchen> ok...
<brauleinchen> 10 usb ports hub, own power supply, 20 EUR, expensive?
<yourfriendarmand> excessive?
<brauleinchen> long term investment?
<bekks> USB is a shirt term investment :)
<bekks> Buy some USB3 externally powered hub, if you want some long term investment.
<yourfriendarmand> I have a hub as well on my mostly stationed laptop, I'd rather wear out the contacts on it than the internal ones
<brauleinchen> usb3, thanks
<yourfriendarmand> nice braulenchen!
<yourfriendarmand> could you share a link? I would likely be interested in something like this
<brauleinchen> i also want to buy a new 1TB sata drive, does USB speed depend only on the box?
<brauleinchen> I can get 1tb sata drives 8MB 5400RPM for 85 eur
<yourfriendarmand> at usb3 speeds, the data transfers likely becomes hard disk bound
<yourfriendarmand> assuming you're connected to a usb3 root port
<bekks> brauleinchen: You need an USB3 host port and an USB3 casing.
<brauleinchen> aww, to disassemble my laptop...
<yourfriendarmand> I had to get a usb3 card, works perferctly on linux, but I'm certain it's not full usb3 speed, probably mini pci-e bus bound
<yourfriendarmand> stil faster than usb2 at least
<bekks> brauleinchen: You dont need to disassemble your laptop.
<bekks> brauleinchen: You need to look up the specs in the manual.
<brauleinchen> there wasnt a manual per se afair
<brauleinchen> sudo lsk...
<yourfriendarmand> lshw?
<brauleinchen> lol, maybe
<bekks> brauleinchen: There is a manual online. :P
<yourfriendarmand> inxi might give some useful info too
<yourfriendarmand> inxi -v7, lot's of useful info
<ntzrmtthihu777> inxi is damn good :D
<brauleinchen> noob question, so I dont need to install anything new? remove hardware to assemble new hardware?
<ntzrmtthihu777> best thing is its just a bash script. you don't even need to install the deb if you get the core of it :D
<yourfriendarmand> mind you it isn't available normally, and linux mint is the only I've encountered that makes a deb for it. But yes it can be run from it's source script
<yourfriendarmand> @brauleinchen you might need a usb3 card in the worst case
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourfriendarmand: heh. I keep scripts like that in ~/.bin and have that added to my $PATH, so I keep these during re-install
<bekks> brauleinchen: Look at the manual. Then you will know wether you need HW or not.
<yourfriendarmand> same here! I love it ^ ^
<brauleinchen> noobiest question, what manual?
<bekks> brauleinchen: Your computers manual.
<yourfriendarmand> google search your computer, I just do a search 'dell studio 1458 specs' and something will
<yourfriendarmand> a wiki or even manufacturer website will tell you more than a store dept would
<brauleinchen> the wikipedia article is proving enlighting
<bekks> Which article?
<yourfriendarmand> someone out there always know a little more about your hardware
<brauleinchen> usb
<bekks> Wikipedia is a useless resource when it comes to "what hardware is built into my specific make and model"-
<brauleinchen> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_3.0, adding to existeing hardrea
<brauleinchen> hardware
<bekks> So go to the Dell website and look up the specs of your computer.
<yourfriendarmand> you can always tell if you have at least one USB3 port if it has something like <-SS- above it
<yourfriendarmand> a USB2/eSata port would normally have a Z zag to indicated powered
<yourfriendarmand> I lucked out with mine, given that no OS can give me the exact model of my video card, a wiki or spec doc will tell me the right model, since drivers just give a 54xx series indications
<brauleinchen> M7X0SUN clevo usb3 doesnt return many results
<yourfriendarmand> $lsusb
<yourfriendarmand> might indicate what usb speed root hubs you have
<gatsu1000> good afternoon to all
<gatsu1000> need a little help here, can someone help me?
<yourfriendarmand> ^ ^ morning here still
<gatsu1000> mmm, american?^^
<yourfriendarmand> lsusb outputsample:  Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<yourfriendarmand> indeed, what's up gatsu?
<gatsu1000> i'm quite new to linux in general, i'm trying xubuntu on my parent's pc
<gatsu1000> it's a little old, so i erased windows and tried that but..
<yourfriendarmand> @brauleinchen: I purchased a USB3 mini pci-e card matching the following chipset: 02:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04)
<gatsu1000> need to make it look the more possible as windows
<yourfriendarmand> I've had good luck with this, it drives a 2TB external drive 24/7
<gatsu1000> for example, the upper bar with the "start" button, how can i take it to bottom?^^
<yourfriendarmand> you have to "unlock"  it like in windows
<gatsu1000> right click on it?
<yourfriendarmand> right click anywhere on the panel, look for panel submenu
<yourfriendarmand> then panel preferences
<yourfriendarmand> at some juncture you should be able to snap it toward the bottom by dragging the entire object
<yourfriendarmand> I did a XP+1 by keeping the default start button, "quick start apps" and the sys try on the top bar, and simply created a new bar below, having just the task bar of running windows
<gatsu1000> yay! thanks a lot! even if i think i made something wrong during the process :P
<yourfriendarmand> and autohide both
<brauleinchen> i dont understand Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<brauleinchen> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<brauleinchen> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gatsu1000> i was able to put it to bottom
<yourfriendarmand> I get much more territory when I open plenty of windows
<gatsu1000> but i think i take a "separator" away :P
<yourfriendarmand> I did remove the "dock" object it defaults initially
<yourfriendarmand> once I added about ten quick launch buttons, I needed a separate task bar
<yourfriendarmand> you'll find it suits your needs, developer, fun, etc.
<gatsu1000> thanks for all the advices
<yourfriendarmand> enjoy gatsu ^ ^
<gatsu1000> thanks^^ now the last thing i need to try... let's hope it works...
<yourfriendarmand> we're here to help each other anytime
<gatsu1000> mmm, np
<gatsu1000> think i still some help here...^^
<yourfriendarmand> @brauleinchen do you have an expansion slot? you may needs a usb3 card
<gatsu1000> why if i open a youtube video, it's all green and "squared", and it sounds badly?^^
<yourfriendarmand> usb2 -> usb3 will work, but will not give you usb3 speed
<bekks> brauleinchen: Did you look up the specs yet?
<yourfriendarmand> can you play a movie from a file?
<brauleinchen> yes i do have a smartcard slot, but I may need to connect it to a usb2 port (power supply)
<gatsu1000> mmm, have to try... give me a sec
<brauleinchen> but then Id have to buy a usb3 hub
<brauleinchen> to connect to the usb3smart card
<yourfriendarmand> I had to do this as well. the expansion slot cannot supply sufficient power to a fully compliant usb3 port, and thus needs a cable
<yourfriendarmand> but if your hub has a power supply, this should not be a problem for you
<gatsu1000> video is a little better: not green but many "pixels"
<gatsu1000> perhaps some problems with flash player?
<yourfriendarmand> I'm going to guess non-accelerated playback
<gatsu1000> or the video card?
<gatsu1000> mmm... how can i check if it's all right?
<yourfriendarmand> what does running ` lspci |grep -i VGA ` reveal?
<gatsu1000> one sec...
<yourfriendarmand> omit the back quotes in terminal
<yourfriendarmand> let's see what your graphics card comprise
<gatsu1000> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<brauleinchen> wow, so i have to buy: smartcard usb3 port which per se doesnt need external power supply, and an external usb3 hub, which definetly needs externel power supply, plus all my old cases need to be upgraded to match the usb3 standard, right?
<yourfriendarmand> "old cases" referring to hard disk enclosures? yes
<yourfriendarmand> they'll run just fine, just not at usb3
<bekks> Whats a "smartcard usb3 port"?
<yourfriendarmand> it's backward and forward compatible
<yourfriendarmand> @gatsu, hmm
<gatsu1000> it's a motherboard vga card
<gatsu1000> of an old HP desktop
<yourfriendarmand> I had one too, what cpu do you have? ` cat /proc/cpuinfo  |grep model `
<gatsu1000> model		: 3 model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
<yourfriendarmand> what *buntu release version are you running?
<bekks> brauleinchen: Whats a "smartcard usb3 port"?
<brauleinchen> sorry for the broken english, usb 3 on a smart card?
<gatsu1000> xubuntu, the last one downloadable, think it's 13.04 or something similar
<brauleinchen> usb3 port on a smart card?
<brauleinchen> portable usb3 port on a smart card?
<yourfriendarmand> you may most likely find a mini-pci-e usb3 card
<bekks> brauleinchen: Forget it. Those things do not exist.
<yourfriendarmand> pc cards are older
<yourfriendarmand> @gatsu that's interesting
<brauleinchen>  ExpressCard-to-USB 3.0 adapter?
<bekks> brauleinchen: You need to know the specs of your computer to know which extenral connection ports it has - like pci express card slot, e.g.
<yourfriendarmand> yes
<gatsu1000> why?^^
<bekks> brauleinchen: And dont mix up ExpressCard with PCIE-ExpressCard :)
<yourfriendarmand> @brau: provided your laptop has an expresscard slot
<bekks> brauleinchen: So did you look up the specs?
<yourfriendarmand> @gatsu, you should have the newest open source drivers, they normally play video well
<yourfriendarmand> perhaps not HD video, but at least a 720x480 video well
<brauleinchen> when I bought the laptop there was no manual with it, just a couple of pages about warranty, its a clevo
<gatsu1000> i can't see youtube videos... :P
<bekks> brauleinchen: Then look it up online, as I already told you.
<brauleinchen> my laptop has an expresscard slot
<brauleinchen> Im trying bekks but I dont get many results
<yourfriendarmand> are you familiar with managing the packages system and software repositories?
<gatsu1000> not so much...
<bekks> brauleinchen: Go to the manufacturers website and search for your specific make and model.
<bekks> brauleinchen: You dont have to google.
<gatsu1000> i just find ubuntu software center quite useful^^
<yourfriendarmand> you should have an app titled "software sources" check and see if you have the medibuntu repository enabled
<yourfriendarmand> perhaps you may need to install codecs
<gatsu1000> i found a software and updates...
<yourfriendarmand> that one will work
<gatsu1000> no medibuntu there
<yourfriendarmand> in the "other software" tab? no medi?
<gatsu1000> nope, only 2 "canonical"
<gatsu1000> partner canonical
<yourfriendarmand> check out http://www.medibuntu.org It can guide you on adding codecs that may be key to playing proper video
<gatsu1000> and 2 indipendent
<brauleinchen> http://www.clevo.com.tw/en/e-services/Download.asp, sudo lshw lists my model as  M7X0SUN , there is a band on the back of the laptop: M77SUN, none of those appears in that menu
<brauleinchen> im an idiot
<brauleinchen> disregard my pre-last line
<yourfriendarmand> it's a neat crash course on managing software sources
<gatsu1000> wait, in medibuntu site you gave me there is a raring, that's the one installed in the list before
<yourfriendarmand> raring is the name alias to 13.04 xubuntu
<gatsu1000> mmm, ok. a lot of packages down there
<gatsu1000> need to download them all?
<yourfriendarmand> no, let me IM a list that works for me
<gatsu1000> win32 binary codecs?^^
<gatsu1000> can be this good?
<bekks> brauleinchen: Then you have to look for "M77xSUN" very carefully in the "User manual" section of that website. I found it there, as you will do, too.
<brauleinchen> no what I meant to say is that I found it, im now downloading it
<GridCube> !info lib-xml-perl
<ubottu> Package lib-xml-perl does not exist in raring
<GridCube> !info libxml-simple-perl
<ubottu> libxml-simple-perl (source: libxml-simple-perl): Perl module for reading and writing XML. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20-1 (raring), package size 66 kB, installed size 193 kB
<GridCube> well then
<GridCube> woooooow i cant install libxml-simple-perl because it depends on libxml-sax-perl that cannot be installed because it would delete 3/4 of my stuffs
<GridCube> lol i will delete all
<GridCube> it XD
<koegs> installing a package does not delete anything :D
<GridCube> koegs, it says "packages that will be unistalled: [LIST OF ALL PROGRAMS INSTALLED]
<bekks> I doubt it uninstalls all programs.
<Unit193> GridCube: apt-get purge plymouth, that'll basically list it all.
<GridCube> but i dont want to uninstall
<GridCube> i want to instal gcstar, it fails complaining that libxml-simple-perl its not instalable, then if i try to install libxml-simple-perl it says libxml-sax-perl its not installable, and when trying that one it says it will uninstall all intalled programs
 * koegs wants to see all that in a nopaste
<gatsu1000> no luck... audio is going good
<gatsu1000> but video still bad
<gatsu1000> and i don't even know how to start a private chat there :P
<gatsu1000> yourfriend?
<gatsu1000> ok, i was left alone... hey, it's scary out there! :P
<GridCube> http://pastebin.com/5JWVdfyb
<GridCube> koegs,
<GridCube> its different here than in synaptic
<GridCube> it saying im holding broken packages
<peyam> Hi how are you?
<GridCube> :) peyam if you wanna chat please come to #xubuntu-offtopic
<koegs> GridCube: what kind of third party sources do you have enabled?
<GridCube> probably a lot
<koegs> and i do not understand that language, but i am sure there no package uninstalled :)
<GridCube> P: no in that dump no
<GridCube> in the synaptics one yes
<z23891> Where is the /groups/shell/bash folder?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> no idea what that is
<z23891> sorry i mean ~/groups/shells/bash
<z23891> what would the ~ be
<GridCube> ~ means /home/username
<GridCube> as username can be anything ~ its used to globally replace that
<z23891> ah, thank you
<xubuntu161> hello
<xubuntu161> i try install xubuntu 12.04 LTS amd 64, they ask me login and password !!!
<xubuntu161> can help me ?
<SonikkuAmerica> During the install?
<xubuntu161> first step
<xubuntu161> after i select install on hard disk
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you using the mini.iso by any chance?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or the alternate image?
<xubuntu161> no 700 MO
<xubuntu161> with usb installer on usb key
<xubuntu161> universal usb installer
<SonikkuAmerica> I think it's asking you to create one.
<xubuntu161> i put login and password i got
<xubuntu161> wrong login
<SonikkuAmerica> Now that is weird. Give me a moment
<xubuntu161> realy i use debian some times nevers see something like that
<xubuntu161> i install xubuntu i386 fo my parrents all ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah. This one eludes me... but you used the Universal USB Installer for Windows right?
<xubuntu161> right
<xubuntu161> evrytimes
<SonikkuAmerica> Try using Unetbootin... that usually has better resuls.
<SonikkuAmerica> *resulsts.
<SonikkuAmerica> **rsulets.
<SonikkuAmerica> I give up.
<xubuntu161> i try thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> No, that's not what I meant...
<SonikkuAmerica> I give up typing the word "results"
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<rooi-oog> Hi guys. What it can be? I try to compile simplest code
<rooi-oog> gcc `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-3.0` gtk.c -o gtk
<rooi-oog> but it fails with error undefined reference to gtk-init
<rooi-oog> I use 13.04
<holstein> rooi-oog: what are you trying to do?
<rooi-oog> just compile my programm
<holstein> rooi-oog: what program?
<rooi-oog> does it matter? even if there be one line gtk_init
<holstein> rooi-oog: the reason it matters is because it should be on a case by case basis.. each application will have different requirements, or potential errors
<rooi-oog> ok. such code http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651985/
<rooi-oog> any suggestions?
<holstein> rooi-oog: i do not do programming.. i might suggest either looking into a programming support channel, or elaborate for the volunteers what program it is you are working with
<rooi-oog> thank you for advice
<brauleinchen> how do I see stl files under linux?
<brauleinchen> anything on the repos?
<Pici> What are stl files?
<holstein> brauleinchen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/247398/which-softwares-i-should-install-for-opening-stl-files suggests openSCAD
<holstein> brauleinchen: nothing in the repos will likely be allowed to access that proprietary format
<brauleinchen> ill give it a try
<brauleinchen> tnanhs
<brauleinchen> i dont see anything
<brauleinchen> has any of you installed viewstl? I cannot even ./configure it
<brauleinchen> http://sourceforge.net/projects/viewstl/
<bekks> Why cant you configure it?
<brauleinchen> i dont know, i downloaded the tar.gz file, extracted it, opened a terminal, cd'ed to it and tried to ./configure it, but there is only a "viewstl" execution file
<brauleinchen> executable*
<bekks> brauleinchen: Then read the readme for the archive you downloaded.
<bekks> brauleinchen: The project ships one, hopefully.
<brauleinchen> there is no readme
<brauleinchen> it was updated for the last time in 2004
<brauleinchen> openscad cannot open it either, but the installation was successful
<bekks> brauleinchen: Wrong. The last aupdate for viewstl was on 2013-03-07
<brauleinchen> please paste a loink
<bekks> brauleinchen: And guess why the file is named "viewstl-binaries.tar.gz"
<bekks> brauleinchen: http://sourceforge.net/projects/viewstl/
<SonikkuAmerica> Don't I have to cut the loink out first?
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<brauleinchen> bekks, im a noob , I cannot guess why the file is named binaries, nor what it implies
<bekks> brauleinchen: It implies that it contains binaries.
 * bekks hands a scissor to SonikkuAmerica 
<brauleinchen> what do I do with those binaries?
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks bro
<bekks> brauleinchen: Execute them - if yiou trust them. I dont trust them.
 * SonikkuAmerica cuts out the loink and pastes it
<brauleinchen> bekks, i did try, but nothing happened
<bekks> brauleinchen: So how did you try?
<brauleinchen> left click, execute
<bekks> Open a terminal and execute it in a terminal.
<bekks> But again, I wont trust those binaries.
<brauleinchen> !execute viewstl" didnt do anything, please enlighten the noob
<ubottu> brauleinchen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> brauleinchen: !execute is not a valide command.
<SonikkuAmerica> You'll need to chmod +x and ./ them.
<bekks> brauleinchen: Open a terminal and execute the binary from the terminal, if you really want to.
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. I've recently migrated from gnome-panel and retained my /home partitions data. as such, I have quite a few .files in ~ relating to gnome, and should like to remove them. unfortuneatly, I'm not sure what is and is not safe to remove.
<ntzrmtthihu777> little assit, please?
<brauleinchen> so chmod + viewstl and then ./configure, make and make install
<bekks> No.
<bekks> There is no ./configure - so how do you want to execute it?
<bekks> Open a terminal, go into the folder where the linux binary is.
<bekks> Execute chmod +x thefilename and ./thefilename
<brauleinchen> o, many thankhs
<ntzrmtthihu777> for instance, do I need ~/.gnome2 or ~/.gconf now that I'm using xubuntu?
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: ok. strange, but ok.
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: XFCE and GNOME 2 are both GTK+ 2-based
<ntzrmtthihu777> mhmm, gotcher. same bones
<SonikkuAmerica> Almost the same skeleton if you ask me.
<ntzrmtthihu777> naruhodo... I think I like xubuntu so much because it reminds me of lucid, lol. I got started on lucid, ya kno.
<ntzrmtthihu777> and what's with all these .goutputstream files?
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: You tell me. All part of GTK+'s way of handling stuff AFAIk
<ntzrmtthihu777> XD
<SonikkuAmerica> If it has a letter G in front of it, assume GTK+
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, in general, no?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<SonikkuAmerica> Unless it's Gwenview
<ntzrmtthihu777> I swear this has to be the largest program I've ever installed XD
<SonikkuAmerica> What?
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: What is the largest?
<kgb> ntzrmtthihu777: personally Xubuntu reminds me of awesome..;) :)
<Unit193> kgb: Awesomewm?
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: StarCraft II. 14gb
 * SonikkuAmerica faints
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikr? bigger than my install, it is XD
<SonikkuAmerica> O_o
<ntzrmtthihu777> XD
<Tumlee> Is there a well-known way to customize what happens when you right-click on a window's titlebar, the same way you can with double-click?
<Tumlee> In xfce
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tumlee: erm, I think the settings > window manager tweaks can do that.
<Tumlee> I didn't see it there... but I'll look again
<Tumlee> Yeah, I looked again and it's definetely not under Settings -> Window Manager -> Advanced. Could it be because I'm only booting from a Live USB so everything might not be up to date?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tumlee: well there are 2 window manager settings under settings for my install. window manager and window manager tweaks
<Tumlee> Same for me
<Tumlee> So is it supposed to be under Window Manager Tweaks, then?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tumlee: no, seems what i was thinking of you have already found.
<Tumlee> Erf... is it just not an option in xfce then?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tumlee: not that I know. exactly what is your aim?
<Emif-> why my sound icon and battery icon disappeared from the panel? am using xubuntu
<Tumlee> I prefer to have it so when I right click on the titlebar of a window, it will minimize
<Tumlee> Very simple, no aiming for a minimize button
<Emif-> lately today someone guided me how to install the sound icon on the panel
<ntzrmtthihu777> not part of my knowledge. I like my aero/compiz-like half-screen trick.
<Emif-> i mean sound indicator, but now it disappeared with the battery icon
<Tumlee> ntzmrtthihu777: What's that?
<Emif-> Tumlee,  can ya help please?
<Tumlee> I have never experienced your issue so I wouldn't be able to tell you how to fix it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tumlee: you know how when you drag a window to the top or sides of the screen in win7/unity it either maximizes or takes half of the screen size automatically?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Emif-: I too have no sound indicator.
<Tumlee> Yeah, Aero snap or whatever
<Emif-> How to add one?
<koegs> Emif-: do you have "xfce4-mixer" installed, then you can add a mixer to the tray
<Emif-> installing it now.
<Emif-> ok just installed it
<ntzrmtthihu777> koegs: ah, thankya. not something I was particularly worried about, but good to know.
<Emif-> how about the battery indicator koegs ?
<koegs> i think you have to add "notification area" or something like that to the panel
<koegs> i do not have a english xubuntu at hand
<ntzrmtthihu777> no clue. I use xub on my Dell All in one touchscreen pc
<Emif-> is linux mint better than ubuntu?
<Emif-> or xubuntu
<koegs> nope
<Emif-> why not
<knome> !best | Emif-
<ubottu> Emif-: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<Emif-> okay thanks
<Emif-> is distrowatch.com a reliable site to use?
<knome> for what?
<Emif-> for news about linux distros
<knome> i suppose, though the most reliable news come from the distros themself.
<Guest58539> i installed google talk plugin but is not working anyone know why?
<Guest58539> must i install a certain version of google talk plugin for it to work in xubuntu 12.04?
#xubuntu 2013-05-11
<Miningdude> Hello!
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello
<Miningdude> How are you today?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I am well, and yourself? something I can help with? general chatter goes in xubunt-offtopic
<ntzrmtthihu777> *xubuntu-offtoptic
<Miningdude> Nothing to help with right now; Just wanting to join the #XUbuntu community!
<ntzrmtthihu777> Miningdude: welcome, then!
<Miningdude> Thank you ntzrmtthihu777! Installing xUbuntu in a Virtual Machine, on crap internet is FUN!
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol. setting up a server on crap internet, now *that* is fun
<Miningdude> Have a problem now; In the VM (Virtualbox) I just finished the install and it told me to reboot. Hit the reboot button, and now it is stuck at a "Caught Signal 15, Shutting Down..."
<Miningdude> screen
<ntzrmtthihu777> no clue, sir. sorry I have no answer for you :(
<Miningdude> Going to post a pic of the screen
<Miningdude> (Taken with iPod Touch 5g. Sorry for size)
<ntzrmtthihu777> should get scrot + imagebinit (custom bash script)
<Miningdude> http://i.imgur.com/InbJaE6.jpg
<ntzrmtthihu777> sorry, no clue sir. perhaps another can assist?
<Miningdude> Installed xUbuntu 13.04 (I believe, let me check the iso name) on a virtual machine. After install, I rebooted and it gave me that screen.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I've lost sound, any care to assist? perhaps its due to an ongoing install of StarCraft II
<bwat47> does your sound card show in the sound settings or does it just show dummy output
<Miningdude> Check http://reddit.com/r/xUbuntu ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bwat47: it shows the true sound card, it just died :/
<bwat47> is it via hdmi?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bwat47: nope, onboard speakers. lemme test the headphone jack real quick.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bwat47: nvm, I did sudo service pulseaudio restart and it restored. Problem solved.
<Starcraftmazter> hihihihihih
<Starcraftmazter> whats the differene between fglrx and fglrx-proprietry
<Starcraftmazter> sorry updates
<Starcraftmazter> flgrx-updates
<Starcraftmazter> fglrx*
<Starcraftmazter> dfgd
<[0gb_us]> When I buy software from the Ubuntu Software Center, is there a way to save the downloaded package for my archives?
<asto-os> i wont install font in gnome-terminal
<Needles> Oh for the love of, I can't find a nickname that isn't taken. I'll rejoin when I find one.
<Manolitico> hii
<Manolitico> i need help
<Manolitico> my speakers doesn't sound
<Manolitico> when i installed wine the sound icon dissapeared from the icon bar
<Manolitico> and then i instlaled xfce4-mixer
<Manolitico> i put it in the icon bar and changed the volume and then, it doesn't sound
<Manolitico> everything is correct
<Manolitico> in alsamixer everything correct
<Manolitico> any help?
<bazhang> !patience | Manolitico
<ubottu> Manolitico: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<nicklasbo> Hi All. Periodically my computer becomes laggy, the HD activity led is constantly on and in iotop i see one process using most of the io. See its long command in http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653737/. I'm running Xubuntu 13.04. Can this be mitigated this?
<bazhang> which process
<Manolitico> my propblem is solved with pavucontrol :)
<bazhang> nice work Manolitico
<nicklasbo> The command was in the paste, the rest of iotop is 3903 idle nobody 2.57 M/s 0.00 B/s 0.00 % 82.31 %.
<Manolitico> i have to go
<Manolitico> bye
<bazhang> which process nicklasbo ? a torrent client?
<nicklasbo> No, it is find
<bazhang> bye
<nicklasbo> But I'm not running find
<nicklasbo> the find command is in the paste.
<nicklasbo> It stopped now, but it runs from time to time with resulting freeze-ups of the UI.
<th0r> nicklasbo, I wonder if it might be related to gvfs-backends. I used to encounter major delays opening thunar and traced it to that. I now remove that as a matter of course when installing xfce
<fallore> if i disabled my drives from showing on my desktop, whats the fastest way to access a file manager? there isn't one in the top left dropdown menu for me
<th0r> fallore, add Places to the panel
<fallore> ty :)
<nicklasbo> th0r, will look into it :) Are there any way to inspect who spawned the find?
<fallore> oh man thats so much better :D
<th0r> nicklasbo, I am sure there is, but I don't know it offhand
<nicklasbo> ok, thanks :)
<th0r> nicklasbo, as I understand it, gvfs-backends indexes the network drives to allow Thunar to access them directly. That find command seems to be searching for networked file systems for some reason. (not a bash guru...so didn't decode the entire thing_
<nicklasbo> OK, do you now if there are any side effects of doing apt-get remove gvfs-backends?
<nicklasbo> know*
<th0r> nicklasbo, I haven't found anything noticeable. If you check the web you should find some links about it...that is where I got the idea. Was searching for ways to speed up thunar and found that.
<nicklasbo> Great, will give it a go then. I can always just install it again. Thanks!
<th0r> nicklasbo, http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=21742
<donnie> I dig the new 13.04 but how come Chrome won't work?
<nicklasbo> th0r, The following packages will be REMOVED:  gvfs-backends software-center xubuntu-desktop :-)
<th0r> donnie, if you run chrome from the command line you might see an error that will help
<donnie> I downloaded the deb. how can I try and install it from the command? Sudo apt-get install chrome?
<nicklasbo> donnie, there is a depedency error with libudev0 right?
<th0r> nicklasbo, wow....wonderful how they have linked that all together. Removing xubuntu desktop is ok...it is just a meta-package. Don;'t know about software centre....but I dont use it so wouldn;'t miss it <smile>
<donnie> nicklasbo: yes
<nicklasbo> donnie, Chrome have a fixed in there repository, but it haven't reached stable yet.
<donnie> Ok. so I will wait a bit. I have chromium now so I'm good
<nicklasbo> Ok, you could run their daily/nighly builds.
<donnie> Yeah. I'll stick with the chromium. it's really the same thing
<nicklasbo> :-)
<donnie> Now to wipe out pulse and install mixer
<donnie> I like it better
<nicklasbo> th0r, thanks for your help :-)
<djamayaofficial> today my HDMI Audio output option dissapeared from my alsa control panel, so I can't select it for output anymore. however in terminal, and in my sysinfo the hard still shows up.
<ran_> i need help about boot in 13.94
<ran_> 13.04
<Gargravarrr> hi, i'm having a problem getting the 13.04 ISO to boot
<Gargravarrr> just wondering if anyone else has or if it's a problem with my discs or something
<ronalds> try checking for disc errors
<ronalds> also check if you haven't downloaded 64 bit for 32 bit pc
<Gargravarrr> i've got an x64 PC and have the x64 image
<elfy> if you didn't get the download from a torrent - check the md5sum for it
<Gargravarrr> ah, forgot about the checksum
<Gargravarrr> okay, the checksum matches, but if i try to mount the ISO on my machine to check it works, i get an error saying no valid FSes found
<Gargravarrr> actually, forget that, i just tried mounting a 12.04 ISO for comparison and that gives the same error
<ronalds> you have intel pc/
<ronalds> ?
<Gargravarrr> yep
<ronalds> then 32 bit pal
<elfy> not if the machine's 64 bit :)
<Gargravarrr> it's a C2D with x64 support, i've had Xubuntu 12.04 x64 running on it but i messed it up :)
<ronalds> even if it's 64 bit, those iso are mostly for amd
<Gargravarrr> archiecture's the same
<ronalds> there is no difference between running 64 bit and 32 bit pal
<Gargravarrr> like i say, i've had 12.04 x64 working on this machine. in fact it still boots, but i've messed up NetworkManager
<Gargravarrr> there is if you have a tonne of RAM ;)
<ronalds> there isn't since 32 pal uses all the ram anyway
<ronalds> but you can argue with me, and never get intel machine running if iso doesn't supports intel
<elfy> ronalds: the 64 bit iso is not called amd because it's only for amd
<Gargravarrr> it's because AMD defined the architecture so the name stuck, but Intel use the same
<ronalds> then write another disk, till you get it working, what can I say
<Gargravarrr> will do, burning a different DVD now
<elfy> Gargravarrr: so when you try to boot what does it actually do?
<ronalds> I seriously doubt that 64 bit version will give any improvment over 32 bit pal intel image
<Gargravarrr> elfy: nothing, doesn't see the DVD as a bootable disc
<ronalds> but maybe
<elfy> Gargravarrr: you burning as an image I assume and have set bios to boot from cd first
<ronalds> maybe it's uefi
<Gargravarrr> ronalds: there are certain things x64 does more efficiently than x86, like video processing which i do from time to time
<ronalds> I do video processing on my intel 32 bit with hd 3000 integrated card
<Gargravarrr> elfy: i used the boot popup menu to specifically select the CD drive
<ronalds> I don't seem to run in any problems
<Gargravarrr> i'm not saying x86 can't do it, but if the CPU upports x64, it's more efficient to use x64 versions
<elfy> Gargravarrr: ok - and as ronalds - uefi?
<Gargravarrr> the board is definitely not UEFI, it's plain BIOS :)
<elfy> and it's burnt as an ISO ?
<Gargravarrr> yep
<elfy> does it get to the man/keyboard stage? if it does that - hit a key and there are some options at F6 - nomodeset acpi etc
<ronalds> I had this problem on old hardware as lubuntu didn't wanted to run
<ronalds> but xubuntu seemed to run on anything
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<ronalds> installing ubuntu and then xubuntu-desktop, would give the same thing
<ronalds> you could remove ubuntu packages after install
<Gargravarrr> hmm, wonder if i'd have better luck booting it off a pen drive instead of a DVD
<elfy> I always use those now
<fallore> how do i access a windows network's shared folders?
<Gargravarrr> elfy: like i said, it doesn't detect the disc as bootable so it skips to the main HDD
<ronalds> or even taking 12.04 and upgrading it to 12.10 and later to 13.04 or rewriting precise in sources with raring
<Gargravarrr> i wanted to do that but i messed up NetworkManager and can't get online
<elfy> Gargravarrr: ceertainly sounds like it's not recognising that the disc is an image
<elfy> Gargravarrr: I use unetbootin
<ronalds> I would try another distro by this time
<Gargravarrr> i only have a 3G connection at the moment so downloading ISOs is expensive :)
<Gargravarrr> right, new disc has finished burning, let's try it out...
<ronalds> too bad for you, btw whats your hardware?
<Gargravarrr> Core 2 Duo 3GHz, 4GB RAM, 320GB HDD, GF550Ti
<Gargravarrr> a little old, sure :) but plenty fast enough for what i need
<ronalds> I would say gaming machine as you have nvidia
<Gargravarrr> yep
<Gargravarrr> also nVidia are the only cards that properly work with Linux in any form
<ronalds> why not run usual ubuntu, don't like unity?
<ronalds> kde also is fine choice with 13.04
<Gargravarrr> yeah, absolutely hate Unity, <3 Xfce
<ronalds> almost any card nowadays works fine with linux, but you don't get gaming factor on some of them
<ronalds> I have pc that used to run win 2000 and now it has xubuntu 12.04 with no problems
<Gargravarrr> i used to like ATi until AMD bought them, since then their driver support in windows has gotten worse for me, so i went nVidia-exclusive
<ronalds> can't play games that used to run in windows, but good for skype, web browser, and family needs
<Gargravarrr> yeah, i know, this machine used to run 12.04 okay, with a few issues from upgrading from 11.10
<Gargravarrr> so i want to do a fresh install
<Gargravarrr> elfy: if i want to boot from a pen drive, do i just dd the ISO to the USB disk?
<elfy> you could but I use unetbootin
<Gargravarrr> what's that?
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UNetbootin
<Gargravarrr> that's quite neat
<elfy> yep - works for me :)
<Gargravarrr> and there's a Mac port too, fantastic
<elfy> :)
<ronalds> I love all the environments for different purpoises
<ronalds> kde has homerunner widget which can replace unity
<ronalds> with 13.04
<ronalds> so if xubuntu 13.04 doesn't run, I can suggest trying kubuntu with kde 4.10
<Gargravarrr> thanks for the suggestion, but i would much rather stick with Xfce
<Gargravarrr> if 13.04 really won't install, i'll drop back to 12.04LTS
<ronalds> I just can't imagine living without ability to search for all the docs and apps in one smooth app
<Gargravarrr> i almost never use search, and i use Launchy as an app launcher
<Gargravarrr> weird. UNetbootin didn't throw any errors, but trying to boot from the USB disk doesn't seem to be working
<elfy> Gargravarrr: I'd double check the boot options, sometimes usb has been seen as a hdd rather than a usb
<Gargravarrr> i definitely get the USB disk in the bootable disk popup
<elfy> k - well if you've done the deed with unetbootin and you've checked the iso checksum I don't know
<Gargravarrr> yeah :S never had this problem before
<elfy> me neither
<Gargravarrr> bingo, had to do it manually
<elfy> excellent
<Gargravarrr> well, i hope this works. last time i tried to install Xubuntu from a USB disk it failed spectacularly :S
<Gargravarrr> CD-RWs have always been my preferred approach. darn 13.04 for being just a smidge too big!
<elfy> well - I've been installing with USB's for a couple of years without issue
<elfy> dvd's not even connected lol
<Gargravarrr> heh. last time, i tried to install 12.04 on a Dell workstation, but it errored out before it finished installing. wrote the same image to a CD-RW and it installed perfectly
<elfy> :)
<Gargravarrr> now, fingers crossed this won't break my Win7 install
<Gargravarrr> good news, 13.04 booted up fine :)
<elfy> excellent
<Gargravarrr> question: what happens about nVidia drivers in this version? i don't see the 'Additional Drivers' option anywhere
<elfy> settings manager - software sources - last tab in that is where additional drivers lives now
<elfy> software and updates perhaps :)
<Gargravarrr> yep, found it, thanks
<Gargravarrr> loads of different versions, i assume i should be using the 'tested' one?
<Gargravarrr> stupid question, actually :)
<elfy> I get totally confused by the long list ... I use nouveau :)
<elfy> I think it's the 310 one
<Gargravarrr> yeah. nouveau's okay, but i like having full 3D support
<Gargravarrr> fantastic, everything installed and working. now typing this from the xubuntu machine ^_^
<lderan> woo
<Gargravarrr> thanks for your help guys, much appreciated
<anon1> Is it just me or am I missing the panel Icon that would normally tell me when I had messages waiting?  thought it was the indicator plugin, but when I try adding that I realize I have two of that.
<gatsu1000> good evening all
<gatsu1000> someone can give me a little help?
<holstein> gatsu1000: just ask.. we'll see
<gatsu1000> how can i see which video card i've on the motherboard?
<holstein> gatsu1000: i would google the manufacturers site.. or look on the box, or the case.. or run a live CD on the hardware and run "lspci".. or use whatever device recognition there is on whatever OS is on the hardware
<gatsu1000> i've installed xubuntu a couple of days ago
<gatsu1000> but not much used to it, sorry
<gatsu1000> ok, found^^ thanks a lot^^
<gatsu1000> now i've just to figure out how to set the color deep of the monitor...
<holstein> gatsu1000: i would take it slow.. if it was windows you were running before, think about how long you used windows "as-is".. without setting *anything*
<gatsu1000> i see, but i've a couple of issues i can't fix in any way...
<holstein> gatsu1000: just elaborate about them here, or another support avenue and maybe a volunteer can help
<gatsu1000> i think i've some video issue; for example, flashplayer just make me listen music but video is somewhat corrupted
<ball> gatsu1000: I like it.
<gatsu1000> and "desktop" background seems to be with a wrong color dept
<holstein> gatsu1000: seems?
<ball> gatsu1000: Have you looked in the Settings Manager?
<gatsu1000> mmm, i don't know how to explain it...
<holstein> gatsu1000: i wouldnt worry about the wallpaper.. first thing i would do is consider using a proprietary graphics driver if one is available
<ball> In the Hardware section I see Display.
<gatsu1000> i'm trying to search for it, but can't understand exactly which one is
<holstein> gatsu1000: is it youtube that is the issue? in flash?.. you can try the html5 trial https://www.youtube.com/html5
<gatsu1000> with lsmod, in video i see i915
<ball> Oh that's odd.  I see resolution (really mode, that's mislabelled) and refresh rate but not colour depth.
<gatsu1000> yep ball, same here
<holstein> you can try the chrome browser from google (which is the only way to get the current flash in linux)
<gatsu1000> same issue
<ball> gatsu1000: open a terminal window and try "xwininfo", click on the root (blank part of the desktop).
<ball> Mine says Depth: 24
<gatsu1000> xwininfo: Window id: 0x1600003 "Scrivania"    Absolute upper-left X:  0   Absolute upper-left Y:  0   Relative upper-left X:  0   Relative upper-left Y:  0   Width: 1280   Height: 1024   Depth: 15   Visual: 0x20   Visual Class: TrueColor   Border width: 0   Class: InputOutput   Colormap: 0x22 (installed)   Bit Gravity State: NorthWestGravity   Window Gravity State: NorthWestGravity   Backing Store State: NotUseful   Save Under State
<ball> gatsu1000: You're right, you're only running 15-bit colour
<ball> Is this a laptop?
<gatsu1000> np, hp desktop
<gatsu1000> don't know how to change the depth anyway...
<ball> gatsu1000: That's what I'm trying to figure out for you.
<gatsu1000> oh, thank you :)
<ball> In the Display control panel, what monitor does it say you have?
<gatsu1000> someone seems to tell to edit xorg.conf or something like that
<holstein> a custom xorg.conf can help.. sometimes i load up a knoppix live cd or puppy, and configure the graphics there and grab the xord.conf
<gatsu1000> samsung electric company 17"
<gatsu1000> but i don't know where and how to do it :P
 * ball keeps looking
<gatsu1000> where i can find xorg.conf?
<gatsu1000> mmm, it seems it doesn't exist
<holstein> gatsu1000: right.. but you *can* put one inplace.. and force some things
<gatsu1000> same question:  how? :P
<holstein> but, its not trivial.. thats why i use a live CD to help me make one that i know will work
<gatsu1000> ah...
<gatsu1000> i tried un reconfigure...
<holstein> gatsu1000: i literally load up a live CD such as puppy, since there is a nice wizard... and i make certain that i see the deskop look *exactly* as i want.. then i grab the xorg.conf, and put it in place on my ubuntu rig.. tweaking if necessary
<ball> Oh hang on, there's a settings editor!
<holstein> why? because i am not skilled enough to create one from scratch
<gatsu1000> great ball!
<ball> Oh wait, how much video RAM have you given the computer?
<gatsu1000> erm... how can i see it?
<ball> Probably in your CMOS setup program (often incorrectly called BIOS)
<holstein> !bios
<gatsu1000> if i remember well, 128mb at least, maybe 256
<holstein> gatsu1000: confirm that.. that could be the issue
<gatsu1000> ah... what i need to put?
<gatsu1000> because i need a restart... the command !bios doesn't give any results
<holstein> gatsu1000: the bios is specific to your hardware.. and will be reached specifically based on your hardware
<gatsu1000> so, the only way i know is to reboot the pc
<holstein> gatsu1000: that is the way you confirm how much ram is set to be shared with your graphics device as ball has pointed out can be an issue
<gatsu1000> ok, give me a sec... checking and coming back
<holstein> is that the problem? likely not, but you need to make a list and troubleshoot
<ball> WB gatsu1000
<gatsu1000> thanks... bios doesn't have video memory that could be set...
<holstein> gatsu1000: what would i do? load up a live CD with nomodeset
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ball> gatsu1000: Is the graphics built into your mainboard or on a separate expansion card?
<gatsu1000> built in
<ball> Hmm... ok
<livingdaylight> Hi
 * ball waves
<livingdaylight> remmoved abiword and gnumeric.
<livingdaylight> is there an easy command for libre office suite, rather than installing them all one by one
 * ball checks
<bekks> livingdaylight: apt-get install libreoffice
<livingdaylight> Also, for Skype, which version do I grab from skype.com ? I'm on 32-bit for which it suggests ubuntu 10.04 which seems old . the other one says 12.04 (multi-arch) but what does multi-arch mean?
<ball> bekks: Well /that's/ predictable. :-)
<koegs> livingdaylight: activate the partner source in the software center and install skype from there
<jessica9898> what software i can use for reminding me to do breaks ?
<livingdaylight> activating partner source doesn't seem to give me sky[e
<livingdaylight> *skype
<knome> livingdaylight, did you update the repositories?
<livingdaylight> no
<knome> jessica9898, maybe set up cron to do notifications
<knome> livingdaylight, what if you tried to do that first?
<ball> I think I installed Skype using a package from the Skype Website.
<livingdaylight> are we talking about software centre or synaptic?
<knome> livingdaylight, i believe you can do it from both
<livingdaylight> don't see it in software center
<knome> livingdaylight, alternatively, 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal
<livingdaylight> have a jnlp file for which I've installed webstart from software center. However, when I right-click on jnlp file don't find the open with webstart
<livingdaylight> i click open with other application but don't see it down the list
<seronis> How do i get the Permissions tab in the Properties window to recognize the existance of the 'executable' bit ?
<seronis> i can neither set nor verify the status of that bit using the GUI which is kinda unuseful
<seronis> I already checked "http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/working-with-files-and-folders" first. It doesnt mention anything on the issue
<th0r> seronis, what are you trying to mark as executable
<seronis> jar files
<th0r> seronis, I don't think jar files are executable. They are run using 'java something.jar' if I remember right
<seronis> the JRE refuses to execute jars that dont have the executable flag set
<seronis> i opened a terminal and just chmod'd the file..  but its something that SHOULD have been available in the gui
<livingdaylight> Hi, can someone help me with java webstart?
<livingdaylight> got icetea java webstart installed but can't launch my jnlp file
<seronis> http://www.cokeandcode.com/index.html?page=tutorials/webstart
<seronis> livingdaylight, i havent used it myself but thats what i have bookmarked for when i do need to
<seronis> might be of help
<livingdaylight> thanks will look
<amerigena> Question : when right-clicking on the desktop, the first menu that pops-up, is called what exactly? In Xfce terms, is this the top-level menu?
<amerigena> I'm interested in learning how to edit it, but all the researching I've done seems focused on the Applications menu.
<brainwash> it's hard coded anyway, you can only edit the application menu
<noirguy> brainwash : right now I'm working in Voyager, which is an Xubuntu knockoff. The "top-level" menu that I'm talking about is different from the Xubuntu default - and yes, I know, this channel only supports Xubuntu.
<noirguy> But my point is, if I want to edit this menu in Xubuntu, since it seems to be possible, how do I do it?
<brainwash> noirguy, it's the right-click menu of xfdesktop and can't be changed by editing a config file
<xubuntu646> Hello everyone, I have a stability issue with xubuntu. It is freezing up a bunch times.
<amerigena> brainwash : if that's the case, then how do these people who do remasters like Voyager edit the menu?
<amerigena> Do they create an entirely new menu?
<xubuntu646> I don't know what to do with the OS frequently freezing on as I am new to Linux in general.
<brainwash> amerigena, you can change the menu, but not without recompiling the code
<amerigena> OK.
<brainwash> amerigena, just checked some pictures of Voyager.. what the heck :)
<amerigena> What the heck what?
<brainwash> amerigena, can you upload a screenshot of the right-click menu?
<brainwash> amerigena, the desktop looks.. different :)
<amerigena> It's very different.
<amerigena> I'm working on that screenshot right now.
<jooves> hi guys. tell me please. what's name of volume regulator app in 12.04
<SunStar> xubuntu646, download badblocks & testdisk w/ photorec.  check the drive for errors
<jooves> or sound properties
<brainwash> xubuntu646, you should check some of the log files located in /var/log
<brainwash> jooves, you mean the volume indicator in the top panel?
<bwat47> jooves, if you mean the panel applet itself its ubuntu's sound-indicator, the app that opens upon clicking "sound settings" is called pavucontrol
<SunStar> xubuntu646,  smartctl
<jooves> thanks
<xubuntu646> okay, I will try my best. Again complete noob at Linux. :-(
<xubuntu646> @SunStar where you find badblocks and smartctl?
<SunStar> smartctl i got from repo (possibly kubuntu repo)
<amerigena> brainwash : I don't spend much time on IRC. How do I upload the screenshot?
<bwat47> amerigena, imgur.com
<brainwash> amerigena, use a web service like http://imageshack.us/
<amerigena> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&id=4tHclZ2il6GynaTV1NrO4NzQ3sbW5sne3snj1tPi2prp0tw
<amerigena> That should be it brainwash
<amerigena> My desktop is different from the default Voyager setup, but it's not that far removed.
<brainwash> amerigena, you shared the wrong link i guess
<lderan> aye im just getting ads myself
<lderan> http://imageshack.us/a/img22/1599/rightclickscreenshot.png is a more direct link
<brainwash> aren't those custom actions defined in Thunar? the top and bottom part of the menu isn't any different
<amerigena> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/211/rightclickscreenshot.png/
<amerigena> try that link
<brainwash> ye, the previous one already worked :)
<brainwash> so you should be able to add more custom actions to the center of the menu
<brainwash> Thunar does manage those custom actions
<brainwash> edit > configure custom actions..
<brainwash> but maybe i'm wrong.. abandoned Thunar like years ago :D
<amerigena> Perfect. That's exactly what I was looking for.
<amerigena> Thank you very much.
<brainwash> :)
<jooves> I'm noob in linux so help me please. When I use  "fn+up/down arrow" shortcut on my notebook to increase/decrease volume it moves volume of hdmi output instead of (currently active) internal output always. What should i do? xubuntu 12.04
<jooves> under ubnutu it works well
<livingdaylight> running the latest xfce and thunar 1.6.2. Would like to know whether its possible to navigate back and forwards or up and down the tree?
<livingdaylight> I grab a file from one folder and go to another and can't just go back without having to start from square 1
<livingdaylight> switching from pathbar to toolbar style under View seems to give me what i was looking for
<Kungpung> Hello can someone please assist me with a minor problem? Please
<Kungpung> Anybody? :)
<th0r> Kungpung, depends on the problem, doesn't it?
<Kungpung> Ofc. I am a total noob at ubuntu/xubuntu. I wan't to run a install.sh file but nothing happens. Any thoughs on that=
<th0r> Kungpung, if you are totally new at linux you are probably asking for trouble installing something like that
<knome> Kungpung, what's your real problem? what are you trying to install?
<Kungpung> Its a print driver. I would like to be able to print.
<Kungpung> Thank you guys very much for trying to help me.
<th0r> Kungpung, have you installed CUPS yet? the driver you need may already be presenty
<Kungpung> I don't even know what CUPS is... So no. Where do I find that? Software centre?
<th0r> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Kungpung2> Hello. Is it possible to run a .sh file in Xubuntu?
<Kungpung2> How does one go about to run a .sh file in ubuntu?
<Belial> ./shfile
<Kungpung2> Could you please elaborate a bit upon that?
<Belial> what's the name of the file?
<Kungpung2> install.sh
<Belial> so try ./install.sh
<Belial> at command line.
<Kungpung2> Where do I enter that data (./install.sh)? Thanks
<Belial> you know how to get to terminal, right?
<Kungpung2> Yes. I figured it now. It says ''no such file or directory''. I have to enter the entire pathway?
<Kungpung2> ah.
<Belial> Kungpung2, just enter the directory that the file is in.
<Kungpung2> Thank you belial for bering with a noob like me. :)
<Belial> np
<Kungpung2> So it installed correctly. But I still Can't find the printer...
<Kungpung2> It was a printer driver I just installed.
<Belial> try rebooting, Kungpung2
<Kungpung2> Okay. Thank you again. Have a nice day/weekend sir.
<Kungpung2> haha. How do i reboot?
<Belial> sudo reboot from terminal
#xubuntu 2013-05-12
<SunStar> is this normal for a machine that started out as 13.04 beta1? "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net raring/main i386 Packages 404 not found, http://ppa.launchpad.net raring/main amd64 Packages 404 not found"
<Unit193> It's a ppa, who knows what the owner does, could put some hacked up IE/wine shipment even.
<heoyea> do update
<SunStar> okay just as long as its not required
<SunStar> thats how i found it, i gots a notification sayin updates cant be installed cuz not all repos could be found, did apt-get update and saw those are the problem
<SunStar> if i dont need em then to heck with em
<Unit193> Could ppa purge it.
<Unit193> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Runemoro> Hi, when I do X -configure, it tells me "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."
<Runemoro> How do I fix this?
<allanx0> Hello after entering my pass to my desktop, it goes back to login details. i cant get passed the desktop. I created another username works ok except for my old one. Last things i did was just apt-get update but when i reboot and try to login, i couldnt get to pass the desktop. How to fix this issue?
<allanx0> is this the solution? im afraid to do this.im using xubuntu desktop 64bit http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?/topic/30880-ubuntu-login-issue-solutions/
<nOStahl> hey guys how can I move a mouse cursor when I boot up xubuntu I got it set to auto fire up firefox fullscreen mode and show a slideshow of pictures but the darn cursor is smack dab in the middle of the screen heh
<nOStahl> agh figured it out.. app called unclutter
<Nightyy> hello guys
<Nightyy> i would love if you have some time to help me to some customization concerning xchat
<Nightyy> i know this channel is about xbuntu but i hope a linux gure could help me
<Nightyy> first of all i want to make to xchat possible to could double click to a nickname at a channel and open the private windows instead now that i have to make right click an dopen dialog box
<SunStar> in Settings Editor; Whayt is "autotablet" option for?
<SunStar> Nightyy, http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=5097
<Nightyy> oh thank you sou much my star :) and by the way anyone got this problem?i am on a channel with 200 users...i  am on the L... usernames
<Nightyy> i open a private on a L name
<Nightyy> and when i go back to channel
<Nightyy> to see where i was left
<Nightyy> i am back to A.....
<Nightyy> in the start scroll
<SunStar> yeah the xchat userlist sucks'
<Cida> Hey guys. I'm having an issue with Xubuntu 13.04. After installing Xubuntu 13.04, I couldn't get on the Internet via Ethernet nor Wi-Fi. I'm also currently using a Live Session on said laptop, and it's allowing me to access the Internet just fine.
<Cida> When I'm in a regular session, it says I have no Networking devices, either
<holstein> Cida: a regular session? what does that mean?
<holstein> Cida: did you do upgrades during the installation?
<holstein> Cida: what im thinking is.. what is the difference between your installation and the live CD?
<holstein> the live CD could have an older kernel, if you have applied upgrades
<holstein> also, it could be user error with the wifi config.. can you see wifi AP's from the install? im guessing you didnt try the wired net from the live CD before install
<Cida> I did use the wired connection when I  installed Xubuntu 13.04.
<holstein> and you applied upgrades while installing? so you are indeed using a different kernel on the live CD and your install?
<Cida> I guess
<Cida> So it's a kernel issue?
<holstein> Cida: i would confirm that.. thats a great place to start
<holstein> Cida: i have no idea what the issue is.. im just saying, i would look and see if the kernel on the live CD is older than the one in the install.. if so, its easy to get to that kernel version on the install and test
<holstein> then, you can look into what about the kernel has broken your networking.. thats suspicious to me though.. that it would be both wireless and wired...
<holstein> i would boot the OS, and run in a terminal "uname -a" and do the same from the live CD and compare
<Cida> Okay, I'm going to quickly do that.
<cida> Okay, so I've gotten the Kernel for the Live Session, and I've gotten the kernel for the Stock Session.
<cida> The output for uname -a on the live session is: Linux xubuntu 3.8.0-19-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 17 18:19:42 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<cida> And the output on the Stock Session is: 19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:36:13 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<cida> Excuse me, it's: Linux Xubuntu 3.8.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:36:13 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<cida> So is there a known issue with the #30-Ubuntu version?
<cida> Oh, and if anyone that can help came in after I left earlier, I'm having issues using the internet on a stock session. I can't use an Ethernet connection nor a Wi-Fi connection
 * KombuchaKip reminds everyone Sunday is Mother's day in case they forgot.
 * KombuchaKip should have clarified that this is at least the case if you're in Canada.
<ner0x> Anyone know a tool that would help me do a blog? Specifically blogger+?
<ran_> hello
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ran_> i need help about sloe boot in 13.04
<ran_> slow
<ran_> from kern.log: May 12 12:47:29 ran-pc kernel: [   25.565036] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<ran_> May 12 12:48:23 ran-pc kernel: [   79.330194] NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00: GPU-b03a1015-0ea1-3bcd-767e-11e25bf45b35
<ran_> why there is a delay of about 40 seconds?
<ran_> i have dual boot system with win 7, and nvidia gpu.
<ran_> i use the nvidia driver 310.44, that is tested.
<bazhang> 40 seconds seems standard
<bazhang> what were you expecting
<ran_> in 12.10 the boot was 20-30 seconds, and now it just stops in the middle of the boot for 35-40 seconds without doing nothing, until the user log-in
<bazhang> is this a custom kernel?
<ran_> no. this is the 3.8.0-19 kernel, updated by xubuntu servers
<bazhang> so  a FIVE second difference. that does not seem to be much
<bazhang> I'd be more worried about why you have to re-boot so often
<ran_> no. this is 30-40 seconds difference.
<bekks> 40-20=20 =max and 35-30=5 =min.
<bekks> Thats an increase of 5-20 seconds. Not 30-40.
<ran_> i tested the RAM with memtest, and its ok
<bazhang> 12.10 20-39 seconds, you say; this version 35-40, so yeah five seconds
<ran_> i also tested the HD, and its ok too,
<bazhang> ran_, why do you have to reboot so often, thats quite worrying
<bazhang> ran_, whats your current uptime
<ran_> i dont need to reboot often. but when i turn on the computer i need to wait about 100 minute and 20-30 seconds until the user log-in
<ran_> 1 minute, sorry
<bazhang> 100 minutes?
<bekks> ran_: And it was even less with 12.04?
<bazhang> oh One
<ran_> 1 minute, sorry
<bazhang> ran_, give us your uptime please
<ran_> in 12.10 it was much faster
<ran_> 43 minute uptime
<bekks> ran_: And was it even faster in 12.04, that wasmy question.
<bazhang> 5 seconds seems to not qualify as "much faster"
<ran_> no. 12.04 and 12.10 was similar in boot times, and it was fast
<ran_> the problem started when i upgraded to 13.04
<bazhang> ran_, are you using a stopwatch on this?
<ran_> no
<bekks> If you still think 5 seconds win will that war, go back to 12.04 which is supported till 2017.
<jooves> hi all. who knows why can't run tuxcmd? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657571/
<bazhang> so it feels a few seconds slower, not really confirmed
<elfy> except the 40 second lag between ipv6 and nvidia perhaps
<bazhang> I'd be much more concerned about having to reboot so often
<ran_> if it was ONLY 5 seconds i was not here. i'm talking about 35-40 seconds.
<bazhang> 20-30 vs 35-40, how is that a 40 second time difference
<ran_> and i wan to add that there is a problem in shutdown also
<ran_> want
<ran_> sometimes the shutdown process fails to turn-off the PC, and i need to do it manually
<ran_> that was not a problem with 12.04 or 12.10
<bekks> Then use 12.04 until 2017.
<ran_> how i downgrade?
<bekks> Reinstallation.
<bazhang> full reinstall
<ran_> this is not a bug maybe?
<xubuntu683> Hey
<xubuntu683> Anyone there?
<bazhang> yes
<xubuntu683> I'm having some trouble installing Xubuntu
<xubuntu683> Wonderin if you can help me
<xubuntu683> I guess not
<bekks> xubuntu683: You didnt asked a specific question. How do you expect help then?
<xubuntu683> I was wondering if you were willing to help me first, before asking.
<bekks> Start asking your specific question.
<bazhang> no way to know unless theres an actual question xubuntu683
<xubuntu683> I'm trying to install Xubuntu alongside Windows 8 on my SSD. But for some reason I cant select it during install and when I quit to the desktop and click on it, I get a message saying its still in hibernation mode or something.
<xubuntu683> Unmountable*
<xubuntu683> And I have no idea how to fix it since I've tried shutting down win8 properly..
<bekks> Thats a ##windows issue :)
<xubuntu683> Guess I'll have to find a way to fix it
<bekks> xubuntu683: I bet windows has some option to shutdown instead of hibernate. Its just offtopic in here.
<xubuntu683> I see
<xubuntu683> Windows 8 sucks balls honestly
<TheSheep> previous windowses sucked them dishonestly?
<bekks> hrhr. :)
<xubuntu683> lel
<koegs> xubuntu683: if you try to mount it manually, there will be an option to delete the hiberfil.sys
<xubuntu683> How do you mount it manually?
<koegs> !mount | xubuntu683
<ubottu> xubuntu683: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<xubuntu683> Thanks
<nyuszika7h> how can I lock the screen remotely over SSH? xflock4 just exits with code 1.
<An_Ony_Moose> the Bluebird style doesn't seem to define all the UI colours it's supposed to. As a result some GNOME apps (such as shotwell) have some rather unsightly visual bugs. Is this a bug in the bluebird theme or beyond its scope (i.e. I should just not be using shotwell in xfce?)
<ochosi> An_Ony_Moose: that's a bug in bluebird
<ochosi> An_Ony_Moose: best thing would be if you could report a bug on launchpad against shimmer-themes and include a description of your setup and ideally a screenshot of the problem. thanks!
<An_Ony_Moose> ochosi: thanks
<userr> lts here: chat clients disconnect (after a while) when i switch to another Xorg server (by using ctrl+alt+F8). how does the former Xorg server ("under ctrl+alt+F7") tell that i switched away from it? i need to suppress that.
<Symbolix> hi,
<Symbolix> may I ask for help?
<Symbolix> regarding a boot issue with xubuntu 12.04
<th0r> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Symbolix> Thanks: I have a boot problem in xubuntu 12.04, on a macbook pro, even with the "noapic" option in the GRUB loader, the booting hangs at the very beginning where we see the Xubuntu splash (blue image, lake and a bird) with the Xubuntu logo and a progress bar.
<Mmike> Hello! What is the difference between xfce-session and xubuntu-session, offered at the login screen?
<th0r> Mmike, none as far as I have been able to determine
<th0r> Mmike, I think the xubuntu entry is created by the metapackage xubuntu-desktop, and the xfce package is created by the xfce packages (which are part of the xubuntu-desktop
<Mmike> th0r, ack, makes sense
<Symbolix> Ok another question: How do I disable the fancy splash screen and see all the boot verbose messages? I tried the "nosplash debug --verbose" kind of things but I must be doing something wrong. Any ideas?
<baizon> Symbolix: http://askubuntu.com/questions/120898/removing-the-splash-screen-on-shutdown-an-startup-i-want-to-be-able-to-see-the
<elfy> I removed quiet splash and enabled GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Symbolix> but I do not have access to the actual OS yet, it crashes just after the GRUB, so I need to change the options on the boot-up
<baizon> Symbolix: so run the grub menu
<Symbolix> sorry, how do I do that? I already get the GRUB menu, then I hit "e" to go into dynamic mode to edit the start-up line
<Symbolix> but then CTRL-x does not seem to be working, but I also have the F10 option, once I edit the line and hit F10, it continues, but non of the changes seems to be active
<Symbolix> I still see the blue Xubuntu splash and it just hangs up somewhere there
<elfy> have you tried booting to recovery mode then editing the file?
<Symbolix> ah no
<Symbolix> I can do it right now
<Symbolix> I am on my other Linux box
<Symbolix> I will try now
<elfy> don't forget to update grub as well
<Symbolix> can I do that with through the terminal only?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> nano /etc/default/grub
<elfy> update-grub
<Symbolix> cool trying right now
<Symbolix> ah
<Symbolix> this MacBook Pros (10,1)... they do not get the WIFI working striaght away
<Symbolix> I am not sure if I get an update
<elfy> why would you need wi-fi to edit the file?
<Symbolix> no no sorry, for the update
<elfy> oh - it's not that sort of update :)
<Symbolix> I will need it right?
<elfy> no
<Symbolix> ah, I see
<Symbolix> sorry
<elfy> no need to apologise
<Symbolix> ok,  I am on my root terminal, I will run the edit
<elfy> can't remember how to mount / as read write though
<Belial> does anyone have any issues with xfce's native compositor when switching between workspaces? sometimes the other application's window is painted onto another application.
<Symbolix> oh, it says read-only file system :)
<Belial> in xubuntu 13.04
<Belial> seems to only happen when switching workspaces. doesn't happen all the time either.
<elfy> Symbolix:  mount -o remount,rw /
<Symbolix> elfy: Ah! Worked :)
<elfy> Belial: I've not seen that
<Symbolix> still no verbose
<Symbolix> I have seen a slightly different looking grub
<Symbolix> but after that, I still get a blank screen
<Symbolix> elfy: going into recovery mode to try once again
<Belial> elfy, are you using an intel driver?
<Symbolix> yes
<Symbolix> elfy: it is an inter MacBook Pro
<Symbolix> elfy: I am on a slightly older iMac right now and Xubuntu works just fine
<Symbolix> elfy: But with those new MacBook Pro laptops, it is a pain. I will start to try to fix things as soon as I get to see where exactly it hangs at start-up
<Symbolix> elfy: so I have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<Symbolix> elfy: and GRUB_TERMINAL=console enabled
<Symbolix> elfy: should I add things like "nosplash" or "debug --verbose"
<brainwash> Belial, try switching back to UXA accel method
<brainwash> Belial, SNA still triggers some visual glitches
<elfy> Symbolix: mine looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658688/
<Symbolix> elfy: ah thanks, looking at it
<elfy> Belial: no I'm not
<Symbolix> elfy: Added those as well, GRUB_DEFAULT=saved GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true
<elfy> oh - those do something entirely different - using those it will boot what you booted last by default
<elfy> it was only really to show you the kernel and terminal lines that work here
<Symbolix> elfy: I see, ok, still no verbose, just a blank screen
<peyam> what is the issue?
<Symbolix> peyam: My issue?
<peyam> yeah
<Symbolix> peyam: I am trying to get Xubuntu 12.04 running on a dual boot MacBook Pro Retina (10,1)
<peyam> so?
<elfy> Symbolix: not sure - you could add text to where quiet splash were - but then the boot will stop at a terminal and you should need startx to get gui
<peyam> adn the issue is?
<Symbolix> peyem: I already have some experience in setting these up as I have been using Xubuntu successfully on an iMac
<peyam> good
<Symbolix> peyam: It is probably the display drivers or something else
<Symbolix> as it hangs on start-up
<peyam> i still dont know the problem. doesnt it show anything?
<Symbolix> with the "splash" option on, I can see the blue Xubuntu splash and the progress bar
<Symbolix> then the progress bar dies and then when I hit the power button the progress bar comes back alive and the computer powers down
<Symbolix> so it is alive, but hangs at start up
<Symbolix> and then probably kills the process successfully cause I can see the progress bar coming back when I hit the power button
<Symbolix> I was trying to get a bit of verbose on start up
<Symbolix> and elfy already helped me to change my grub file
<Symbolix> now I do not have the splash, but no verbose as well
<elfy> Symbolix: you could also  boot recovery mode and then resume from that menu- always verbose for me regardless of grub settings
<Symbolix> I can just forget about this and try to disable the GFX just to get a default XWindows
<Symbolix> to display
<Symbolix> I see, I know it is almost there, but it is not happy about something ...
<peyam> redo the instalation
<peyam> maybe partition fault
<peyam> i duno
<Symbolix> hmm, I can mount it
<Symbolix> the Linux is there
<peyam> well. do you have the drives?
<Symbolix> the installation was a success...
<Symbolix> not yet
<peyam> drivers
<peyam> install them?
<Symbolix> trying to boot into a default XWindows
<peyam> with cd live
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> okej
<Symbolix> any idea about how can I roll-back to a default GFX config
<Symbolix> just to get a default XWindows running
<elfy> recovery mode has an option I think
<Symbolix> elfy: I can see only "resume" "clean" "dpkg" "fsck" "network" "root" "system-summary"
<elfy> ok - thought there was one - you could try dropping to root terminal and renaming xorg.conf - or try resume
<Symbolix> elfy: ok, I have resumed and logged in as root
<Symbolix> elfy: I guess I will start looking into being able to run a default XWindows from here
<Symbolix> or install the NVidia drivers through the terminal
<Symbolix> is it possible to download the latest compatible NVidia drivers to a USB stick and install them on another computer through the terminal?
<elfy> no idea - I never need to use the nvidia drivers anymore
<elfy> why have you logged in as root? if you're not in a gui - have you tried startx
<Belial> brainwash, thanks
<Symbolix> elfy: i have added the "noapic" line to prevent a kernel panic, anyway, the strange thing is no matter what I do, I get some verbose, but I also get the Blue Xubuntu start up splash as well
<Lehti> hey, anybody know how and to what extent the new bcache technology affects virtual machine performance under KVM?
<elfy> Symbolix: you getting anywhere?
<Symbolix> elfy: ah thanks for your help
<Symbolix> elfy: unfortunatelly no :(
<Symbolix> when I try "startx" command
<Symbolix> I get Fatal Server Error: no screens found
<elfy> nice - I've had that a couple of times in the past
<Symbolix> I looked at the log file
<Symbolix> but too much information
<Symbolix> I need to get a VESA mode XWindows
<Symbolix> running
<Symbolix> do you know hoe to change the Xorg file
<Symbolix> so I get some kind of a default XWindows
<Symbolix> ?
<elfy> do you have xorg.conf then? I'd start by removing it
<Symbolix> where does it live?
<elfy> /etc/X11
<elfy> you'd need to do it as root
<Symbolix> sure, I am root now
<elfy> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak
<elfy> should rename the thing - then try rebooting = but I have to say I've never dealt with mac booting issues
<elfy> hello leoquant
<Symbolix> the file is not there
<leoquant> hi elfy
<elfy> ok - so the machine is booting with default nvidia
<Symbolix> or maybe the other Display driver
<elfy> you could try GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<Symbolix> those new Macs have dual displays
<elfy> it should use nouveau
<Symbolix> ah
<Symbolix> I will try that
<Symbolix> what is that for?
<elfy> not sure lol
<elfy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<elfy> I'm getting a bit concerned that all we're doing is digging a deeper hole tbh
<Symbolix> I just need to do the following
<Symbolix> 1) Make sure my WIFI is working
<Symbolix> 2) Install the latest Nvidia drivers
<elfy> you'll not do any of that until you can boot it :)
<Symbolix> well, I get the terminal
<elfy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006475
<Symbolix> yeah,
<Symbolix> exactly I am reading it
<Symbolix> but too much information
<Symbolix> thanks though
<elfy> have you thought about going for a newer version than 12.04?
<Symbolix> well
<Symbolix> 12.04 is the LTS
<Symbolix> right?
<elfy> yep
<Belial> is 12.04 running 4.8?
<elfy> I believe so - though you can get 4.10 with a PPA I think
<baizon> to both question, yes
<Belial> i'm running 4.10.2 on 13.04 but i might throw it on some computers that are currently running 12.10 - i won't be around them all the time, so upgrading will be an issue when support ends.
<Belial> better to just go with an lts.
<Belial> then again xubuntu lts is only three years, right?
<Symbolix> I will keep trying 12.04
<Symbolix> but I am so f*cked now, I am in terminal
<Symbolix> and I cannot do anything
<Symbolix> I have found a default xorg.conf file
<Symbolix> but I am not typing this
<Symbolix> how can I copy it from this linux box to the other linux laptop
<Symbolix> using USB stick
<Symbolix> I need to list and mount a USB stick
<Symbolix> using terminal
<Unit193> !xorgconf | Why not generate with sudo xorg -configure ?
<ubottu> Why not generate with sudo xorg -configure ?: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Symbolix> X -configure
<Symbolix> errors: Number of created screens blah blah
<Symbolix> Configuration failed
<Symbolix> I cannot beleive that I am stuck at such a stupid problem
<Unit193> Bah, you too.
<Symbolix> I just need to get some kind of a defualt xorg.conf file
<Symbolix> so I can run a default XWindows
<Symbolix> VESA mode what ever
<elfy> have you tried plugging in the usb? see if it mounts - you could copy from that - but I'm not sure it'll help
<nyuszika7h> hi, I've set "Debian Sensible Browser" as my default browser, and Chrome as default in update-alternatives + Chrome itself, but every time I log out and log in again, XFCE4 AND Chrome ask me for default browser setting.
<nyuszika7h> any way to fix that?
<Symbolix> Xorg -configure worked
<mark12> hello
<elfy> see if it works then Symbolix :)
<Symbolix> This will create the file /root/xorg.conf.new, which you can then copy to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Symbolix> whcih I did
<Unit193> nyuszika7h: You check "Preferred Programs" in settings manager, and just disable it in chrome.
<elfy> !hi | mark12
<ubottu> mark12: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nyuszika7h> Unit193: ok, I'll try
<mark12> can someone help when i run virtualbox or vmware player my connection shows multipal connections
<Symbolix> I am editing the xorg.conf file now, to get some default stuff working
<Symbolix> I think I will give up 12.04
<Symbolix> it is rediculously painful
<Symbolix> no progress at all
<Symbolix> Just a blank screen after GRUB
<elfy> sorry I couldn't help
<Symbolix> hey elfy, no problem :)
<Symbolix> you helped enough
<Symbolix> removed 12.04
<Symbolix> installing 13/04
<Symbolix> 13.04
<Symbolix> at least I can see the GUI etc
<Symbolix> and just completed the install
<Symbolix> I am getting XWindows fine now
<elfy> good :)
<Symbolix> I still need to make the WIFI work
<Symbolix> and install the Nvidia drivers
<Symbolix> though
<elfy> well good luck
<Symbolix> How can I download a install package, but just download it and not install it?
<Symbolix> So I can copy it accross to a Linux box with no internet connection
<Symbolix> and install it there. Thanks.
<[uzver]> Symbolix: apt-get install -d pack..name , package will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Symbolix> thanks uzver
<[uzver]> apt-get --help, read if u want to specify download dir
<Emif-> hi
<Emif-> how to make a bootable usb on xubuntu
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Emif-> usb-creator-gtk is not running on xubuntu
<Unit193> You've still got unetbootin or dd to try.
<Emif-> whats dd?
<TheSheep> it's all documented under those links
<Emif-> how to format a usb on xubuntu?
<Emif-> because its saying that some files are read only and cannot be deleted
<TheSheep> with the usb-creator
<Emif-> the package is called usb-creator?
<TheSheep> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.47 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 220 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Emif-> oh that didnt work for me
<Emif-> it didnt run well on xubuntu
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TheSheep> works for me
<Emif-> just a sec
<TheSheep> and I think it's the official way
<TheSheep> I see it has quite a lot bugs reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=usb-creator-gtk&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=project&field.scope.target=ubuntu
<Emif-> Satellite-L775:~$ usb-creator-gtk
<Emif-> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Emif->   File "/usr/bin/usb-creator-gtk", line 28, in <module>
<Emif->     from usbcreator.frontends.gtk import GtkFrontend
<Emif->   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/usbcreator/frontends/gtk/__init__.py", line 1, in <module>
<Emif->     from usbcreator.frontends.gtk.frontend import GtkFrontend
<Emif->   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py", line 20, in <module>
<Emif->     from gi.repository import GObject
<Emif->   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/__init__.py", line 27, in <module>
<Emif->     from ._gi import _API, Repository
<Emif-> ImportError: No module named _gi
<Unit193> !pastebin | Emif-
<ubottu> Emif-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Emif-> sorry
<TheSheep> hmm, looks like you have some broken python packages
<TheSheep> did you do something funny with python?
<Emif-> not at all
<Emif-> i dont know what python is lol
<TheSheep> a programming language in which usb-creator-gtk is written
<TheSheep> it looks like you are missing some files for it
<TheSheep> but they all come in the same package, so I can't see how you can miss them
#xubuntu 2014-05-05
<nonya> Chrome works right
<plstux> hey hey! has anyone found a solution to the whole blank screen after wake from suspend thing?
<plstux> (14.04)
<plstux> i installed a newer version of xfce4-power-manager from a patched PPA, but still get black screens
<Poisoned_Dragon> I ended up having to swap out light-locker for gnome-screensaver.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Seems to have cleared it up.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, you can revert away from the ppa, restore the previous power manager.
<plstux> i installed gnome-screensaver, but it doesn't show up in my xfce admin panel thing
<plstux> do i have to uninstall light-locker for it to show up?
<Poisoned_Dragon> that's because gnome-screensaver doesn't have a config gui.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, no icon in settings manager.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just go into startup and change it from light-locker to gnome-screensaver
<Poisoned_Dragon> want to test it now? killall -9 light-locker and use alt-f2 to start gnome-screensaver.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If it works for you, then pull light-locker
<plstux> can't find out how to configure gnome-screensaver though?
<plstux> or does it just blank the screen depending on when my timers are set in power manager?
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's just a blanker
<Poisoned_Dragon> it blanks when the power manager tells it to.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or when the system is locked.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's pretty easy peasy, if you're not looking for pretty.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I would prefer to use light-locker, but it needs the kinks worked out, first.
<plstux> i am a simple man
<plstux> just tested it out, it shows my session for a split second on resume but does lock
<plstux> so this is good enough until light-locker is patched!
<plstux> thanks for your help dude
<Poisoned_Dragon> no prob.
<Poisoned_Dragon> if you want it to lock, that can be controlled in the power manager
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you're having an issue where the laptop is suspending on lid close, and you don't want that, you have to edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<plstux> sweet, yeah i did some digging earlier and discovered i needed to edit logind.conf
<plstux> nothing worse than suspending on lid close
<Poisoned_Dragon> just edit #LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=yes to LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=no
<Poisoned_Dragon> if you changed this line, #HandleLidSwitch=suspend, change it back.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or, just remark it
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then all will be well.
<plstux> oh, yeah, I changed that line
<plstux> is that the wrong way to do it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Not wrong, just a bit more dirty.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I find LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=no to be power manager friendly. Gives you more control through the power manager.
<plstux> easy, changed it around
<plstux> thanks for all the help
<Poisoned_Dragon> test it out and let us know.,
<Poisoned_Dragon> no prob
<Masterjedi688> Hello
<Masterjedi688> I'm here looking for some info from everyone
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just ask your question. If someone knows an answer, they'll chime in.
<Masterjedi688> At the present time I have Bodhi Linux on my old pc and I'd like to know which is small in terms of RAM and Hard drive between them?
<Masterjedi688> My pc is about 7-8 years of age, Dell Dimension B110, 2.53GHz, 1 GB of RAM and about 80GB of Hard drive, Intel Celeron R cpu
<Masterjedi688> Basically, I'm just looking for an easier Linux distro.  My pc used to have windows XP on.  Just glad I got rid of XP
<Overboost> The laptop that I am currently using is from 04, running Xubuntu 14.04 pretty good.
<Guest253> hello :)
<Masterjedi688> Mine is a desktop
<Masterjedi688> Hi Guest253
<Guest253> fresh install 14.04 running very well on my laptop
<Guest253> i like it
<Masterjedi688> ok
<plstux> it'll run it fine
<plstux> RAM will be fine with midori and keeping the tab count low
<Masterjedi688> Xubu uses Midori?
<Masterjedi688> Tab count?
<Overboost> http://postimg.org/image/p141u8h9v/
<Masterjedi688> I guess I'll keep some reasearch about Xubu and a few other Linux distros
<Masterjedi688> thanks
<Guest253> a ppa for plank? using 14.04
<Liquidedge> I downloaded an updated driver for my legacy wireless card.  How do I tell Xubuntu to load this new one on boot?
<Liquidedge> I have it in /lib/firmware
<Guest253> :)
<vcamargo> hey fellas! how are you doing?
<vcamargo> does any of you have an useful tutorial on how to update from xubuntu 13.10 to the 14.04?
<mapp> hey
<mapp> cant u just run th do-release-upgrade cmd
<vcamargo> i'm new to xubuntu and i'm really excited to try this new version
<cfhowlett_> mapp not until point release 14.04.1
<mapp> oh
<vcamargo> mapp, i tried that but it didn't worked
<vcamargo> should i download it and install it from a cd maybe?
<cfhowlett_> vcamargo torrent 14.04.  verify the ISO with md5sum.  make a USB.  verify the USB.  boot your computer from USB.  Install.
<vcamargo> is that the only way?
<vcamargo> cfhowlett_, thanks for that, but would you have any other alternative?
<cfhowlett_> vcamargo wait until july and sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade
<vcamargo> cfhowlett_, it would overwrite my current installation right? i do not intend to do so
<vcamargo> cfhowlett_, oh, ok then
<vcamargo> cfhowlett_, thanks!
<cfhowlett_> vcamargo happy to help
<vcamargo> cfhowlett_, is that the only way right?
<cfhowlett_> vcamargo upgrade or clean install are your options.
<vcamargo> cfhowlett_, i mean, wait for a new version and then use do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett_> vcamargo OR download the ISO now and clean install
<vcamargo> do you know why do-release-upgrade is not working now?
<vcamargo> is there any specific reason?
<cfhowlett_> vcamargo because it doesn't kick in until point release 1
<vcamargo> cfhowlett_, right, thanks ;)
<xubuntu495> hi everyone
<xubuntu495> i need to know where can i find a list of supported notebooks for the xubunto operating system. i need this before try to install it because with an older version of ubunto i had problems with the display of my Packard Bell EasyNote LJ 65. Can someone help me? tks
<xubuntu463> Hello.
<cfhowlett_> xubuntu463 dell xps 13 developer edition
<xubuntu463> I need help with xubuntu 14.04 lightdm login window.  I have to change my uid to 201 because I use NFS and all other computers in the network have this uid for me.  However, when I do this, the lightdm login no longer shows my username.
<xubuntu463> I tried editing /etc/lightdm/users.conf and set minimum-uid=100 but it didn't help.
<xubuntu463> It's annoying to have to select "Other" from the menu and type both your username and password every time the screen saver activates.
<Name141> Can Xubuntu be true LTS? I think there was one that wouldn't let you stay LTS?
<cfhowlett_> Name141 14.04 is LTS
<cfhowlett_> Name141 and if it's LTS it STAYS lts ...
<Name141> cfhowlett_: I think Lubuntu you can't stay LTS?
<Name141> and have to roll ?
<Name141> or I could be wrong
<cfhowlett_> Name141 what do you mean "can't stay".  LTS is LTS.  that doesn't change
<bazhang> LTS stays that way
<delt> you mean when the support expires?
<Name141> Mkay
<Name141> XFCE might be a little more harder to run on old system than Lubuntu?
<Name141> XFCE runs pretty decent
<bazhang> lubuntu is quite a bit lighter
<bazhang> try it and see
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop is the package
<Name141> ah I done went and reinstalled
<Name141> it was a new setup anyway
<bazhang> you can have multiple DE's on a single machine
<bazhang> then choose between them at login ; ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop etc
<Name141> Yeah, but I didn't want to be using up more space
<Name141> with a new install anyway
<bazhang> if space is at a premium there are smaller 'core' packages
<Name141> ah not that much, 500 GB WD Blue I think is in the dell
<Name141> I doubt there was worth messing with the 64 Bit OS vs 32 bit with an E2160 and 2 GBs of RAM?
<bazhang> might you upgrade ram sometime in the future?
<bazhang> there's really no reason to not run 64bit if your machine allows
<bazhang> another advantage to tje 'core' packages is they dont bring in multiple clients, office suites, etc
<Name141> no, I'm not messing with DDR2
<share> what Xfce theme looks better with Numix
<share> oops it's numix
<share> Lol
<delt> Hello
<delt> do environment variables get expanded in /etc/environment?
<delt> (i don't feel like rebooting to find out so i'm asking here =) )
<share> wtf my terminal key shortcut stopped working
<share> not
<BoozeWooz> Hi, I've having horrible booting times (2min), created bootchart, can someone take look at it please? http://i.imgur.com/iNP82Jl.png
<share> bootchart is ugly
<BoozeWooz> what to use instead?
<share> systemd-analyze
<share> systemd-analyze blame
<share> but bootchart is also useful
<BoozeWooz> ok, i'll use the blame thing, once give it 2min to boot :)
<share> you don tneed
<share> BoozeWooz: if you are using systemd you just run the command after booting
<delt> can you install stuff from the ubuntu repos in linux mint?
<delt> and/or in linux mint debian edition?
<BoozeWooz> share: it says: "Systemd-analyze" command not found..
<brainwash> BoozeWooz: ubuntu does not use proper systemd yet
<share> there you go
<share> and it's not Systemd
<brainwash> the bootchart looks very strange
<BoozeWooz> theres a 75s delay before anything happens, its what conserns me mainly
<brainwash> can you also upload /var/log/dmesg?
<BoozeWooz> www.pastebin.com/sxGVDaUS
<BoozeWooz> ata1 from 6 second to 71second..
<brainwash> indeed
<brainwash> maybe your hdd is not properly connected
<delt> can you install stuff from the ubuntu repos in linux mint and/or linux mint debian edition?
<brainwash> linux mint is basically ubuntu
<BoozeWooz> its CD rom caddy, i put harddisk inside it, will check connections again, thanks for looking and helping!
<brainwash> the debian edition is based on debian, so it will cause trouble
<brainwash> BoozeWooz: at least we got a hint now :)
<BoozeWooz> yes, in worst case i can recompile kernel and remove these annoying thing (to fail on 1st try)
<delt> gaah this bug again :( term windows (xfce4-terminal, rxvt, xterm) act as if the state of either CTRL key is inverted
<delt> though alt+delete doesn't do anything, and ctrl+alt+delete works as expected
<share> the problem with Numix xfwm theme is nvidia
<delt> resetting my keyboard layout with xmodmap doesn't fix it, neither does choosing a layout in the xfce control panel
<delt> (i usually leave it to "use default" and set the keyboard layout with xmodmap)
<share> delt: what does ctrl alt del
<delt> share: i mapped it to show the logout window
<share> oh
<assistente> hi to all! howto print a image with ristretto?
<brainwash> assistente: not possible as of now
<assistente> ok thx
<brainwash> you can use gthumb to print images
<brainwash> (needs to be installed manually in xubuntu 14.04)
<brainwash> or any web browser
<counter_> hi, which mpc client can be integrated at the xubuntu sound indicator?
<Justanick> Hello, where I can find the option to disable the automatic lock/logout of the session on idle? Xubuntu 14.04
<Justanick> LightLocker:
<Justanick> Automatically lock the session  is set to never
<brainwash> counter_: I suggest that you test them all, it's not very likely that someone here knows an answer
<counter_> I already tested several clients, none appeared at the indicator, is a manual add required?
<brainwash> if the clients don't support the required interface, then adding them manually won't help much
<brainwash> but it's still worth a try
<brainwash> btw are you talking about terminal based or graphical clients?
<counter_> gui clients
<counter_> all clients: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients , I am not sure what this is, maybe what I need? "mpDris2 - Background client that exposes MPD to D-Bus via the MPRIS2 interface, e.g. for the gnome / ubuntu sound menu. "
<brainwash> exactly, that's needed
<ffafard> kjl
<counter_> brainwash: you know where can I find this after install?
<share> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/featured/format:rss
<share> I see an awful black background on that page with mediterranean light
<star_prone> hi
<star_prone> does anyone knows how can I backup the notes on xubuntu?
<elfy> star_prone: .local/share/notes
<star_prone> I found it
<star_prone> thank you
<star_prone> anyone knows how can I make a bootable stick under xubuntu?
<star_prone> what app can I use?
<elfy> I use unetbootin for my needs
<elfy> in the repos
<Justanick> Or just dd the *ubuntu iso to the stick
<Lax> Is there a difference in the power management settings between Ubuntu and Xubuntu 14.04?  I just installed Xubuntu last night but my PC wont hibernate after inactivity, and the button is greyed/disabled.  This feature did work with Ubuntu 14.04 however, so Im curious if I am missing a config setting somewhere?
<Justanick> swap?
<ffafard> I cant set my mouse sensivity under xubuntu, I tried user the xset commands but it does not work
<ffafard> Does anyone have suggestions^
<GridCube> tried the mouse settings?
<ffafard> yeah in the GUI right?
<ffafard> I select the the device and and then try to modify the sensivity
<ffafard> But it does not have any effect
<ffafard> Actually the Acceleration parameter works fine
<ffafard> Its only the sensivity
<ffafard> Weird
<ElderDryas> ffafard: Is there anything special about your mouse (multiple wireless setup, keyboard and mouse use same connector, for example)?
<ffafard> Well, I use a KVM switch but both keyboard and mouse have their own USB port
<ffafard> And they are wired
<ElderDryas> Not a solution, but I'd suggest taking the kvm out of the picture.  If things work then, we know it's something with the kvm and work from there.  If not, then we look at something else.
<ElderDryas> one variable at a time :)
<jorge> hi
<David-A> hi!
<jorge> I'm new on IRC chat... Firts, sorry for my english ;-(
<jorge> Im trying to install xubuntu on my Acer Laptop! and it's horrible the UEFI system...
<jorge> Can anybody help me a little?
<David-A> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<David-A> jorge: ^
<jorge> Thanks... I readed some info but I don't understand at well
<jorge> At the moment, I disabled secure boot and the installation is finishing...
<jorge> But later, I dont know  what to do
<jorge> The installation just end now... Im going to try... Thanks to all again... I hope to visit this channel again, I like it!! ;-)
<David-A> jorge: ok, you are welcomed back. if you get a problem. or even if you succeed. happiness is good too.
<NapoleonWils0n> chromium browser disappers when you switch workspaces
<NapoleonWils0n> seems to be a bug going back a year or more any fix out there
<DomiX> Hi, does xubuntu use a "clipboard manager" ?
<Nizza> DomiX: Not like klipper under KDE so far i know.
<DomiX> ok, because I've an issue with capture and pasting into abiword it takes a long time http://bugzilla.abisource.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13637
<ubottu> bugzilla.abisource.com bug 13637 in Copy/Paste "Paste screenshot from clipboard very slow" [Critical,New]
<xangua> DomiX: diodon is a simple gtk clipboard manager
<kingplusplus> please how do i exit magnifier mode in xubuntu... i think i pressed some keys d my all screen changed the windows are controlled by mouse. Its like full screen but bigger
<David-A> kingplusplus: I dont know what magnifier you have, but if it behaves like the on in compiz it may be controlled by the mouse wheel plus a modifier key. e.g. alt+wheel, ctrl+wheel, super+wheel or something like that.
<kingplusplus> David-A: i dont use compiz... i touch some key combinations mistakenly and i do not know them. screen just changed and i cant see full size of window not even the status bar above.... i have to move mouse up, down, left, to be able to see any part
<David-A> kingplusplus: another hunch. ones upon a time, resolution changes could be performed with the + and - keys on the numeric keypad in combination with modifier keys, e.g ctrl-shift-minus or alt-ctrl-minus or alt-shift-minus or something like that.
<kingplusplus> David-A: fixed it by change resolution up and down
<kingplusplus> and back to normal
<kingplusplus> thanks for your concern though and attempted effort to help
<David-A> kingplusplus: then there probably is a key combination to change resolution. but we will never know what it is. :)
<xubuntu654>  
<chuyinr> Hi!
<chuyinr> Can you help me?
<chuyinr> The windows loses title bar when maximixe them :/
<nomnyce> Anyone have a guide for using software raid and EFI with xubuntu 14.04?
<chuyinr> nevermind, i solved it
<drc> chuyinr: and the solution was...?
<drc> and now we'll never know :(
<sheer> anyone know how to hide a single indicator from the indicator panel?
<sheer> redshift-gtk is getting on my nerves
<ochosi> sheer: just right click the plugin on the panel and go to properties and hide it from the list
<ochosi> or uninstall the indicator
<sheer> it only hides all application indicators as a category, not individual applications
<sheer> distinct from the notifications panel, which does allow blacklisting processes
<drc> sheer: right click on indicator plugin (it can be done :), Properties> Known indicators> click Hidden.
<drc> or go thru panel preferences>items
<sheer> it seems to throw all applications in the one category: http://i.imgur.com/fytnC8h.png
<drc> ah, I see what you mean.
<ochosi> yup, didn't know it was an app indicator
<ochosi> although there is a way to hide even that
<ochosi> via an apparmor profile
<ochosi> if you're willing to go there
#xubuntu 2014-05-06
<sheer> cool, I might try the apparmor solution
<sheer> thanks guys
<starrats> Think I got my 'freezing of the cursor/keyboard/ fixed finally with the help od a couple of good nicks/friends on my other most frequented channel
<starrats> been testing it out and all seem to be okay so far
<starrats> anyone having/owning a Toshiba Sattelite Mod# L755D... might apreciate this info, whe should i put it for folks using or new to 14.04?
<starrats> where not whe
<starrats> hello drc
<drc> hey starrats: see you've fixed your freezing problem :)
<David-A> starrats: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport used to be a wiki where anyone could add a device and if it worked or not, but now the wiki is "immutable".
<drc> or frozen? :)
<starrats> yes, I believe so, my friend/nick in my other channel found a line to add in in the grub
<David-A> starrats: the immutable page for laptops links to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam , see if that takes you further
<starrats> no my 'freezing of cursor/kb has ben rectified, been testing it after the installation of a line in grub
<starrats> I put in a an 'add-on to the grub line that ends in quiet splash
<starrats> and then ran sudo update-grub
<myke> hello, i upgraded from xubuntu 13.04 to 14.04 and now sometimes get kernel panics shortly after boot...if i don't get one within the first few minutes it doesn't seem i get one at all...anyone experience this or have info?  TIA
<xubuntu674> Hello
<xubuntu674> Would anyone be able to assist with the install of compiz?  I have attempted a few different ways, but it does not seem to be working properly.
<xangua> sudo apt-get install compiz metacity compizconfig-settings-manager
<xangua> Open compiz manager and in the decoration plugin substitute whatever is default with metacity --replace
<xangua> Run compiz --replace
<xangua> or it was compiz -replace¿ something like that
<xubuntu674> I think it is compiz --replace
<xubuntu674> I will do that now
<PotatoHead> Same compiz guy - that sent my x window on a flashing craze
<gryfft> 'ello gents and ladies
<gryfft> 'amixer -c 0 sset PCM,0 20+' works great for me from command line, when I try to set it as a keyboard shortcut for xf86audioraisevolume, nothing happens
<gryfft> any thoughts?
<gryfft> hmmm, just tried binding a different thing to xf86audioraisevolume
<gryfft> didn't work either
<gryfft> it recognizes the keypress when I set the keyboard shortcut, so why not elsewhere?
<gryfft> Mercy me, what a mystery.
<gryfft> I guess I could just map it to something other than the volume keys.
<gryfft> Feels like failure.
<holstein> gryfft: try mapping to *anything* and see what is failing
<holstein> gryfft: it may be the pass through of the commands from the hardware
<gryfft> yeah, I'm mapping amixer -c 0 sset PCM,0 20+ to ctrl+f12 and it's not working
<holstein> try something more simple, and obvious..
<holstein> gryfft: then, its something with the way your are trying to implement...
<gryfft> sounds like it
<gryfft> I wonder why it works from bash but not as a keyboard shortcut
<holstein> gryfft: thats bash, and this is a keyboard shortcut
<gryfft> lol
<holstein> gryfft: http://askubuntu.com/questions/116052/custom-keyboard-shortcut-to-lauch-a-terminal-and-run-a-command-in-unity
<holstein> gryfft: might be something like that, where you specify where the command runs, and/or, use ""'s
<gryfft> hmmmm, let's see
<gryfft> it was a good thought, I might be doing something wrong
<holstein> gryfft: i have remapped my volume control
<holstein> maybe you should start with what you are doing, and trying to accomplish, generally...
<gryfft> I want my volume keys to control my volume, haha
<gryfft> got a wireless logitech keyboard, the xf86audioraisevolume key doesn't do anything apparently
<gryfft> well. It doesn't get through to alsa I suppose
<gryfft> it detects the keypress, because I can assign it a binding in the keyboard shortcut settings dialog
<gryfft> but then once it's bound, nothing happens when I press it
<holstein> gryfft: assign something else to the vinding
<holstein> binding*
<gryfft> like abiword, to see if I can press the same button and have SOMETHING happen?
<gryfft> just did, still no joy
<holstein> gryfft: no joy?
<gryfft> no positive result, sorry
<holstein> gryfft: so *nothing* launches from those?
<gryfft> correct
<gryfft> the keypress is detected by the OS but isn't causing anything to launch
<holstein> gryfft: so, its an issue with the hardware
<holstein> gryfft: i would bind it to something else, and not lose sleep over it
<gryfft> fair... except... it detects the keypress
<holstein> the logitech controllers dont promise linux support
<holstein> gryfft: its not allowing *any* binding
<holstein> gryfft: thats the goal.. not "Detection"
<gryfft> it recognizes the key
<holstein> gryfft: sure.. still not the goal, though.. recognition, and detection are not the goal
<gryfft> right, the goal is binding
<gryfft> I appreciate your help, I'll keep on this and report back if I find a solution
<holstein> gryfft: sure.. im surprised it doesnt "just work"
<gryfft> me too, I'm not the type to hit up IRC for this kind of thing usually hahaha
<holstein> gryfft: you should file a bug, though, you should state the hardware model, and try and get someone to confirm the issue
<gryfft> there's usually something in man or stackoverflow or whatevs
<gryfft> idk, having a hard time buying it's hardware
<gryfft> the keypress is being registered correctly at the OS level
<holstein> sure, but you *cant* bind on the other keyboard
<holstein> what can you bind? and how? on the unit in question
<gryfft> makes me think that button's somehow reserved
<gryfft> hm? by 'unit' you mean 'keyboard'?
<holstein> gryfft: the one that is "broken"
<holstein> gryfft: the one you are asking about
<gryfft> same keyboard I'm typing on
<holstein> gryfft: im assuming, and you should test, that some other keyboard works as expected with the operating system, and your user config
<gryfft> I just bound firefox to the xf86calculator key
<gryfft> pops open instantaneously like a dream
<holstein> and you cant bind it to the volume controls?
<gryfft> nope
<gryfft> when I try to bind it
<gryfft> it says in the keyboard shortcut dialog that it's bound to xf86raisevolume
<gryfft> I selected the application firefox then pushed the raise volume key to bind it
<gryfft> recognized, bound
<gryfft> press volume button... nothing
<holstein> sure.. its just that, binding isnt broken, and the hardware works.. so, what do you do? you know?
<gryfft> no dice
<gryfft> you fix it. >:D
<gryfft> well
<gryfft> *I* do, or try
<holstein> gryfft: ideally, they would.. but, they dont
<gryfft> "they"?
<gryfft> this is Linux
<holstein> if they supported linux, or said "linux support" on the box, it would just work
<holstein> gryfft: "they" is the creators of the hardware
<gryfft> Ehhh. I'm not blaming this one on logitech
<holstein> gryfft: yeah?
<holstein> gryfft: im not either.. but thats who, ideally, could address this
<gryfft> the hardware, as far as I can tell, is working correctly
<gryfft> this is at the OS level
<holstein> gryfft: im not interested in instigating a blame game.. the most arguably constructive thing to do is.. file a bug, try and get it confirume
<holstein> comfirmed*
<holstein> gryfft: you are assuming its OS level, still
<holstein> gryfft: you shouldnt.. if you think it is, try another linux OS.. or a supported OS to make sure the hardware is functioning properly
<holstein> gryfft: live CD's are an easy way to experiment with a totally drifferent kernel, and hardware support scnario, while removing your user config from the equaiton as well..
<gryfft> I have a couple lying around
<gryfft> I'll jump back in if I find out more
<ZippyF> can i ask for help here?
<akis> hi all. i am running 12.04 on a 1,5 ghz celeron old system with 1,5 gb ram and 5,5 gb hd. the system runs pretty smoothly and i am wondering if i can upgrade it to 14.04 without any lag to its operation and if 14.04 could be installed on my tiny hd because i read that the minimum requirements for 14.04 is 6gb for hd (https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/xubuntu). Your opinion please?
<holstein> akis: do you want or need 14.04?
<xangua> maybe consider to installing lubuntu or a minimal install
<akis> i dont want or need it except because 12.04 expires next April and i want to be updated. i am pretty satisfied with 12.04. any idea to overcome the expiration od 12.04?
<holstein> akis: 12.04 upstream repos are up for 5 years
<xangua> akis: 12.04 expires next april...in the next 3 years
<holstein> akis: if you want 14.04, try it live.. should work fine for you
<akis> xangua: lubuntu needs 8 gb and i don't want to go for a new clean isntallation, because it took me a long time to setup my system as i like it!
<holstein> akis: lubuntu should need 8, and it would need less than xubuntu
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> you can always install ^ and add just what you like
<holstein> xfce for example, or lxde.. not lubuntu or xubuntu.. then, you get support for 5 years
<akis> xangua: what is the exact date that 12.04 expires. i am little confused. Ubuntu 12.04 expires april 2017 but xubuntu i think that expires on April 2015. isn't it?
<holstein> akis: the xubuntu specific packages are suppported 3 years.. ubuntu is supported 5.. so, if you are running xfce on ubuntu, that is supported for 5 years.. xubuntu-desktop and xubuntu specific support is only 3 years
<akis> holstein: upstream repos will be available after expiration?
<holstein> akis: the upstream repos do not expire in 3 years
<akis> holstein: i am little confused. xubuntu doesnt run xcfe?
<holstein> yes.. but more specifically, xubuntu uses the xubuntu-desktop, which is supported for 3 years  .. along with the other xubuntu packages
<akis> and what will happen with my system on next April. it will or it want stop be updated it? how can i check it out?
<holstein> akis: next aprile, the xubuntu packages are no longer supported or updated.. or maintained.. but, the ubuntu core, as is main ubuntu , is supported 5 years
<holstein> so, kernel updates, other operating system security updates.. etc.. all updates come in for 5 years.. just not xubuntu specific
<akis> holstein: ok. that means that my system could update only the kernel but not any package (like chrome etc)?
<holstein> akis: chrome is not in the repos
<holstein> akis: but, if you mean, like firefox.. yes.. firefox would still be updated, since its in the ubuntu repos, and ubuntu is supported 5 years
<akis> holstein: ok. that is clear. my system would be updated on its core. but the ubuntu software center will expire?
<holstein> akis: no
<holstein> akis: the ubuntu software center is upstream.. ubuntu..
<akis> holstein: so almost everything will work as now?
<holstein> akis: the xubuntu specific packages are maintained 3 years.. ubuntu is maintained 5 years
<holstein> akis: there is no reason why you shouldnt try 14.04, however
<akis> which are the xubuntu specific packages?
<holstein> akis: the xubuntu ones.. xubuntu-desktop.. xfce specific to xubuntu
<xangua> xfce related packages....the xfce panel, xfce file browser, xfce player
<holstein> anything xubuntu supported
<akis> i will try it on another notebook with a 150 gb hd to check how more space it will take and if it doesnt take more space (than this 12.04 it takes already) i will proceed on my older laptop.
<akis> xangua: it is more clear now. i dont think that they are very important updates.
<holstein> akis: well, they are if you are using xubuntu, and expect support
<akis> xfce panel: i am satisfied with my present one. xfce file browser: i am running dolphin (kde!).  xfce player: i have many media players on my system!
<holstein> akis: its not about being satisfied. its about also security updates,a nd patches
<akis> holstein: yea. sure!. but if the core is updated isn't this secure enough?
<holstein> akis: thats not a question that i answer for you.. i just state the facts
<holstein> akis: im running 14.04. there is no reason for you to avoid 14.04
<holstein> there is also no reason to freak out if you have an older box and want to keep it on 12.04...
<akis> holstein: ok. no problem. i want avoid it. i want to be upgraded it but hardware issues may stop me from this procedure!
<akis> i read that 14.04 will be available for automatic upgrade on 12.04 systems next July when 14.04.1 will release. Can i upgrade before that date and how?
<sheer> hey dudes, is there a good GUI package for setting HTTP proxies?
<holstein> akis: fresh install.. an iso.. a guides such as http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04-from-ubuntu-13-10-or-12-04/
<akis> i know that a fresh new clean installation is the best choice but i dont have the time and the courage to setup again my 3 systems (3 pc's) !!!
<akis> holstein: i read tha i can also upgrade using an iso image (form a cd/usb stick) (http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-to-a-newer-version-of-ubuntu). Is it true?
<xubuntu344> hello
<slickymasterWork> !hi | xubuntu344
<cousteau> The program gnome-keyring being installed is causing lots of warnings in some programs that try to access it (but can't since it's not launched by default, unless you set XFCE to launch Gnome applications on startup).  This program is a headache more than anything.  Could it just be uninstalled?
<ubottu> xubuntu344: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<cousteau> Apparently it's installed because oneconf and software-center depend on it...  but I don't think these programs are important
<bazhang> if you are used to using apt-get , they probably are not, at least s-c
<brainwash> cousteau: why not let xfce start gnome apps on startup then? it basically on launches the keyring daemon only after all
<brainwash> and it also makes sure that the daemon terminates properly on logout
<cousteau> well, mostly because I think gnome-keyring is a useless piece of software that may cause some headaches and was wondering whether it can just be removed from xubuntu by default
<brainwash> sounds like a bad idea
<brainwash> but feel free to remove it manually (and all the packages which depend on it)
<cousteau> apt-get -s remove gnome-keyring  ->  The following packages will be REMOVED:   gnome-keyring oneconf python-ubuntu-sso-client software-center ubuntu-sso-client ubuntu-sso-client-gtk xubuntu-desktop
<brainwash> xubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package
<brainwash> so it won't remove the whole xubuntu desktop
<cousteau> yeah, I know
<cousteau> maybe I don't remove it after all (although oneconf and software-center don't seem like a great loss), but I think I may report a bug so that gnome-keyring is enabled by default on xfce too
<brainwash> it should be enabled by default
<cousteau> otherwise many programs get this annoying warning -- WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-jL43aq/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<cousteau> /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.desktop:6: OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity;
<cousteau> it's set to not run on XFCE (or any DE other than Gnome or Unity), although I guess that "Launch Gnome services on startup" solves this (it's disabled by default though... or maybe I disabled it, but I don't remember doing so)
<cousteau> I'm using Xubuntu 12.04 btw; maybe this has changed on newer versions
<brainwash> so the keyring daemon is not running by default?
<brainwash> ah
<cousteau> exactly
<brainwash> so not 13.10 or 14.04
<brainwash> these version should start the daemon via PAM
<cousteau> well, not for pkcs11; some parts of gnome-keyring do run
<brainwash> maybe some bug report already exists for 12.04
<dreamer> hmm, is anyone having issues with NM/networking in 14.04?
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<dreamer> I have a new install, 32bit. it's not getting a dhcp-lease on boot. and I'm unable to stop/start/reload/force-reload/restart the networking service
<brainwash> what happens if you try to restart it?
<dreamer> it says 'Job failed while stopping' and 'Job is already running'
<dreamer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/441619/how-to-successfully-restart-a-network-without-reboot-over-ssh
<brainwash> try to restart the network-manager
<dreamer> there is no service network-manager
<dreamer> although Network-Manager is running
<dreamer> hmm, it does work, but it doesn't tab-complete o.O
<dreamer> and it's not a script in /etc/init.d/
<dreamer> it's not in 'service --status-all' either
<brainwash> it's managed by upstart
<brainwash> try "sudo restart network-manager"
<dreamer> 'service network-manager restart' does work btw
<dreamer> but, it still doesn't get a dhcp-lease
<dreamer> hmm, I had to set managed=true in NetworkManager.conf, even though this was not necessary on 13.04 or 13.10 .. annoying
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> but otherwise your connections won't be managed by nm
<dreamer> hmm, also running in to 'Error malformed file' on boot. I see this is quite common
<starrats> brainwash:  got my 'freezing at restart' fixed/repaired for good this time, had to add a line into grub.
<starrats> had help with another nick and he found the flaw in 5 minutes
<xubuntu904> i just downloaded the xubuntu iso file and it has no .exe file how do i install it?
<brainwash> starrats: and what exactly did you add?
<svartes> .
<knome> !
<dreamer> hmmm, can someone tell me where to find the system-wide settings for light-locker?
<ochosi> dreamer: the defaults are in /etc/xdg/autostart/light-locker.deskop
<dreamer> ochosi: thnx
<starrats> brainwash:  did you get my pm?
<brainwash> starrats: no
<starrats> damn
<starrats> okay
<starrats>  here's what I added after the line ending with 'quiet splash'  should read in grub as follows 'quiet splash i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset"  make sure this is inside the ".."
<starrats> there's the msg and what I did ^^^^^^^^^
<brainwash> ah, I see
<dreamer> ochosi: hmm, I see there's also a screensaver-settings.desktop created that I'd like to change the settings from on system-wide level. any idea if I should just make a new file in /etc/xdg/autostart/ ?
<ochosi> dreamer: i guess you could try that, but i'd look first whether there's another way, as this is a setting of xorg
<starrats> brainwash:  not sure if this a 'bug' in the instance of folks using toshiba laptops or in general but my friend found this info in a archwiki and also in a ubuntuwiki
<brainwash> starrats: it's a "bug" in the kernel and to prevent it from occurring you need to add these kernel paramters manually
<brainwash> some sort of autodetection is not working properly, so it fails randomly
<starrats> ah okay brainwash, you might want to keep them saved somewhere just in case another new xubuntu user falls prey to this 'freeze at statup' problem.  i have saved it on my comp in a few different places for backup.
<brainwash> yes, it's nice to know
<brainwash> but it's not specific to xubuntu
<starrats> ah okay, that's what my friend mentioned also
<share> xubuntu > ubuntu
<Lax> My pc is refusing to suspend with inactivity, but I can suspend it manually.  Is there a tool I can use to see what is keeping it 'up'?  to determine how I can tweak it to suspend/sleep after an hour?
<xboon> hey dudes, got a problem with installing wine on xubuntu 14.04: there is always a msg with dependencies and recommends which is not wanted to install
<xboon> hope you understand what I mean
<drc> xboon: You want to install WINE but not it's dependencies and recommends?
<Pici> xboon: you need to install the dependencies, the recommends are optional
<Pici> see the --no-install-recommends option
<xboon> well it says something like:  wine1.6: Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4) is not installed
<xboon> while using sudo apt-get install wine1.6
<xboon> and then some recommends like fonts-horai-umefont or kde-runtime
<xboon> with wine1.7:                    wine1.7 : Hängt ab von: wine1.7-i386 (= 1:1.7.17-0ubuntu1~saucy1) ist aber nicht installierbar
<xboon> translated: wine1.7 : depends on: wine1.7-i386 (= 1:1.7.17-0ubuntu1~saucy1) but is not installable
<xboon> would be nice if someone could help :)
<amigamagic> have you tried with synaptic ?
<xboon> amigamagic: yea, same problem
<brainwash> strange.. you are using 14.04, but the package version contains ~saucy1
<xboon> yes I'm using 14.04
<brainwash> what does "apt-cache policy wine1.7-i386" return?
<xboon> wine1.7-i386:   Installiert:           (keine)   Installationskandidat: (keine)   Versionstabelle:
<xboon> and with wine1.7 without -i386
<xboon> wine1.7:   Installiert:           (keine)   Installationskandidat: 1:1.7.17-0ubuntu1~saucy1   Versionstabelle:      1:1.7.17-0ubuntu1~saucy1 0         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<xboon> hope you can understand it as well because it's german :p
<msev_> ...I'm trying to compile something and i get an error -> undefined reference to `lrintf'
<msev_> can u guys help me out
<brainwash> xboon: mmh, I assume that you need to run "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<brainwash> then once again "sudo apt-get update"
<xboon> I'm using amd64 version of xubuntu 14.04
<brainwash> right, but you also need need 32bit binary files too
<brainwash> -need
<xboon> okay
<xboon> now it seems to work :) downloading about 200mb
<brainwash> great :)
<xboon> thanks brainwash :-)
<xboon> have a nice day dudes ;)
<Aurvandill> you too
<adnia> Hi, is there any solution to the missing nm-applet icon in the panel yet? Data: Upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04, panel IS executed and NOT by root and only ONCE.
<baizon> no missing nm-applet for me
<adnia> My notification area just shows an IBus icon (which I hadn't had before), volume slider and power management indicator. nm-applet is missing and so is Skype when I'm logged in
<adnia> But I just want nm-applet back right now ;)
<baizon> adnia: clear the panel settings? have you tried that?
<adnia> What do you mean exactly? I have tried to remove and re-add the notification area to my panel
<Fohlen> hey guys. I'm an encountering "non-system disk" on my attempt to install a fresh xubuntu 14.04 via usb-drive
<Fohlen> the image was "burned" with unetbootin. I verified the checksums already, the archive's not broken in any case. The error affects multiple tested systems.
<baizon> adnia: i mean clear the configuration file
<Fohlen> the error appears right after the bios load has finished.
<baizon> Fohlen: i'm using linuxliveusb and had never problems with it
<Fohlen> baizon: thanks. I will try.
<baizon> adnia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<Fohlen> Eh baizon, isnt linuxliveusb only intended to be used with windows?
<baizon> Fohlen: yes it is :(
<Fohlen> that's bad :D
<baizon> i thought u want it to do within windows
<adnia> Thanks, I googled the very same link myself and it helped! Thank you!
<baizon> adnia: problem solved with the missing nm-applet?
<xangua> so xubuntu 14.04 support message indicator stuff but doesn't support appmenu right¿
<baizon> Fohlen: have you tried http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Fohlen> baizon: was the next step I was looking to try :)
<Fohlen> baizon: moreover the problem I have is, this error only appears with 14.04
<baizon> xangua: test it? :>
<Fohlen> baizon: I'll see if this gives another result. Thank you for the ideas :)
<adnia> baizon: It was solved. However, seems like it is still not shown in the notification area but it shows up when using the indicator plugin
<adnia> baizon: thank you again :)
<baizon> adnia: no problem :)
<xangua> baizon: I did, doesn't work, hwever I notice many xfce applications now can hide the menu
<baizon> xangua: i think the project is unmaintained :(
<Sonickyle27> Is anyone free? I just started up my xubuntu 12.04 OS and now the desktop wallpaper and icons has disappeared. The panels at the top and bottom of the screen are still visible, and everything else works fine. The desktop background is just grey. Any help?
<baizon> Sonickyle27: clear the .cache/session folder
<Sonickyle27> Delete the .cache folder, or just the contents?
<xubuntu240> quetion
<xubuntu240> question
<baizon> Sonickyle27: $HOME/.cache/sessions
<baizon> clear the folder
<Sonickyle27> Done. Shall I reboot?
<baizon> Sonickyle27: log out
<Sonickyle27> Ok.
<Sonickyle27> BRB
<baizon> or reboot, both will work
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu240
<ubottu> xubuntu240: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sonickyle27_> Just rebooted, still grey desktop.
<Sonickyle27_> It seems that something is not loading or something.
<ray__> does anyone know of a webcam that works on usb and xubuntu
<baizon> ray__: most of them should work
<Sonickyle27_> I'm going to see what happens to the desktop when I log into a guest account. Be right back again.
<Sonickyle27> No luck. Even the Guest account's desktop is grey and blank. It's like something's broken.
<brainwash> Sonickyle27: open a terminal window and run "xfdesktop"
<Sonickyle27> Aha, just done that actually, and it worked!
<baizon> oha, xfdesktop not running =)
<DomiX> Hi, when I close the lid of my laptop and then login after entering password, I've no access of my desktop only a black screen, is this a bug ?
<brainwash> DomiX: yes, known issue in xubuntu 14.04
<Sonickyle27> I was looking through the "About Xfce Desktop window and thought what would happen if I ran it in the terminal. It's now back, *phew*.
<DomiX> brainwash, too bad
<brainwash> DomiX: see bug 1303736
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<DomiX> brainwash, thx
<Sonickyle27> How did that bug sneak through development? :P
<brainwash> it was reported on 2014-04-07
<Sonickyle27> Well, I'm going, thanks for all the help guys.
<brainwash> DomiX: I've uploaded a test package with a simple workaround (trigger lock screen on wakeup instead of while suspending), but it does not work for everyone according to the comments
<brainwash> see comment #43
<DomiX> I see
<DomiX> brainwash, would you like I test your package ?
<brainwash> feel free to test it, but I think that I should start working on a proper solution
<brainwash> delaying the screen lock like this or even more by adding an extra delay could have negative side effects
<brainwash> and it's still not clear, why the black screen occurs even with this simple workaround
<DomiX> brainwash, brb
<brainwash> alright
<DomiX> brainwash, for me your workaround works
<brainwash> was the user session visible for a brief moment?
<brainwash> timings are very important in this case
<DomiX> I closed my lid when opened the lid, I saw my user and the same wallpaper
<brainwash> you mean the lock screen?
<brainwash> or the desktop session
<DomiX> brainwash, dunno why but it does work anymore
<DomiX> I see there is some upgrade to do atm
<brainwash> some upgrade?
<DomiX> yes, apt-get upgrade
<DomiX> an upgrade for the kernel is available
<brainwash> ah
<DomiX> bbl
<meek_geek> a good gui app for wget ? to set proxy and all
<Nalleman> hi, about every time I click a link the browser (chrome) asks me if I would like to make it my default browser, I click "YES" every time. Why doesn't it stick?
<haserwa> trying to install Xubuntu 14.04 LTS, but after booting I see only black and blue-purble screeen with black box blinking....
<holstein> haserwa: the live CD does that?
<haserwa> holstein: i use unetbootin with live cd image yes
<holstein> haserwa: does the live CD boot?
<haserwa> holstein: yes
<holstein> haserwa: so, the live CD boots fine? then, you install and get that?
<GridCube> haserwa, you might have accidentally installed grub on the usb pendrive
<haserwa> holstein: i see the same screen color as here http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/trusty_login-475x356.png but it is blinking
<knozzle> Verify that the downloaded copy of the image isn't corrupt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes. Also make sure that filesystem is a bootable fat derivative.
<haserwa> filesystem is ntfs....
<haserwa> holstein: it boot and I just get that
<holstein> haserwa: you installed linux to an ntfs partition?
<holstein> haserwa: what i suggest is, do what was suggested above by knozzle .. make sure the iso you downloaded is "good" and the stick or installation media is "good".. then, install using the defaults after testing the live environment
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<bix_nood> What version of XFCE is used in 14.10 LTS?
<meek_geek> bix_nood, 4.10
<bix_nood> Thanks, it has that wierd bug with desktop freezing for few seconds right after you delete a file from desktop?
<bix_nood> Shits annoying yo
<meek_geek> no it is not a bug at all
<meek_geek> I did not experience it anytime
<bix_nood> Well i have debian stable installed on my laptop but i consider switchig either to Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<bix_nood> Would go for lubuntu because muh lightweight but i'm afraid Lubuntu lacks some things that i will have to use in the future and install it manually.
<DomiX> brainwash, upgrade kernel did not help
<bix_nood> Xubuntu seems like much more equipped?
<bix_nood> Back to the topic, on Debian testing with XFCE (4.10) i had this problem, asked few people and they also experienced this.
<meek_geek> guys when I install vidalia
<meek_geek> and run it
<meek_geek> it says tor's address is not correct
<might_get_loud> guys how can i extract winrar self extracting exe files on xubuntu?
<baizon> might_get_loud: https://blaise.ca/blog/2009/06/14/solution-extract-exe-archive-with-7z-in-ubunu-9-04-fix-unsupported-method-error/comment-page-1/
<might_get_loud> tnx dude
<might_get_loud> but i already tried that
<baizon> and?
<baizon> might_get_loud: else you could install unrar-nonfree and use the cmd
<baizon> this could also work
<might_get_loud> Sub items Errors: 1
<hmagoo_> bix_nood, xfce 4.10 with xfdesktop 4.11
<might_get_loud> guys, i have problem with blutooth
<might_get_loud> my computer wont recognize it
<might_get_loud> thats on laptop
<might_get_loud> i use xubuntu 14.04
<might_get_loud> my card is combo wi-fi/bt 4.0 Ralink
<might_get_loud> model no:
<might_get_loud> Ralink RT3290
<xangua> what release¿
<xangua> I have one of those ralinks and it got recognized in 14.04, in 12.04 I had to do something described in the arch wiki
<might_get_loud> 14.04
<might_get_loud> can you send me link pls
<might_get_loud> or something like that
<might_get_loud> or should i google ralink 3290 arch wiki :D
<xangua> it is a ralink 3090, don't know if it will work with yours https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HP_ProBook_4320s#Bluetooth_.5BWorking.21.21.5D
<xangua>  run "bccmd enabletx" as root - that should be all, but again I barely remember, I did it back when 12.04 was released, actually in the begining of 2013
<xubuntu459> Sorry, ubuntu 14,04 has experienced an internal error, anybody want to help me further with this?
<xubuntu459> Sorry, ubuntu 14,04 has experienced an internal error, anybody want to help me further with this?
<xubuntu459> E:Malformed line 51 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<nikolam> now one needs DVD to install xubuntu lts
<noob13> how do i set up a keyboard shortcut to open the main menu?
<gema> hello, tiping "cat /proc/cpuinfo shows that i have an AMD Sempron(tm) SI-40 wich is supposed to run at 2ghz but it shows a "cpu MHz 1000.000? shouldn't show 2000?
<xangua> noob13: go to the system settings, keyboard and in the shorcut tab search for whisker menu, default shorcut is control+L I believe
<lisa_thevaliant> hows come the website for handspeak.com has no video support or mime type support for xubuntu 14.04 ?  i really would like to learn sign language but not this way!  can anybody help me?
<holstein> lisa_thevaliant: ask them. if its flash, you may need a newer version
<lisa_thevaliant> how do i get a newer version?
<holstein> lisa_thevaliant: adobe provides a newer version for the chrome browser
<holstein> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> you can use the pepperflash for chrome in chromium, but, im not suggesting that is the issue.. just something to troubleshoot
<m1chael> i just upgraded to 14.04 LTS from 13.10(?) ... everything seems OK, although when i close my laptop lid, the laptop never wakes up.. it sounds like things spin "on", but the screen stays black... if i just walk away from the laptop- and the screen goes black- it wakes up fine.... any ideas on this?
<ed-> m1chael, this is a known issue with the latest ubuntu version, and they are working on fixing this
<ed-> (also one of the reasons I changed to debian until they fix everything)
<ed-> I believe this is your problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1283938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283938 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 blank screen after wakeup from sleep" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ed-> and here is a list of the biggest currently unfixed problems in 14.04, just in case: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues
<sleezio> hello, i'm still on 13.10..for some reason my mouse has started to freeze...i can still use keyboard, but mouse just freezes...any ideas what could be causing it? google hasn't been much help
<OneWithWaves> Hello! Could anyone offer me some help with a keyboard setting?
<OneWithWaves> The Bluetooth toggle button was remapped to increasing brightness after I upgraded to 14.04.
<noob13> xangua: ah sweet. i somehome missed that.. :) thanks
#xubuntu 2014-05-07
 * Overboost is away: bbl
<prodigal> If anyone needs a solution to the "no SSL/TSL" available problem in the 14.04 repo of Pan Newsreader, here it is:  I found this site that allows you to download deb files of the previous builds before the SSL/TLS drop.  Note that the ftp sites have i386 builds as well if that is what you need.  Use gdebi from the repos to install.  It works perfectly for me in Trusty.  Once installed you will be pestered to upgrade to the new version.  DON'T! To avoid
<prodigal>  being pestered, open Synaptic Package Manager and find and hilite "Pan," and then click the "Package" menu and select "Lock Version."  I might as well add this as well:  If you want to have your Pan databases stored on a different drive or location than your HOME folder, do the following:  Navigate to the following folder:  /etc and find a file called "environment." Edit this file (you  will need root privileges) and add the following line to set the
<prodigal>  appropriate environment variable for Pan.  PAN_HOME="/media/path_to_desired_location"  (quotes are to be included).  Save file and reboot.  Enjoy!
<prodigal> Here is the site:  http://www.filewatcher.com/m/pan_0.139-1_amd64.deb.1286672-0.html
<Unit193> Overboost: Please don't use noisy away messages like that.
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> (and ladies of course ;) )
<mattwj2002> hi again sorry I had to restart
<dave20> hi is there any problem in installing KDE apps in Xubuntu other than having extra KDE libraries?
<cfhowlett> dave20 nope.  go for it.  sudo apt-get install kde               for the desktop environment or kde-desktop for the full-meal-deal
<mapps> dont think so sir
<dave20> cfhowlett, not talking about whole KDE desktop, just a app.
<knome> dave20, naturally the libraries affect performance
<dave20> and using that in XFCE.
<cfhowlett> dave20 oh that - nope no problem but as noted, it will undoubted pull several dependencies
<knome> dave20, might even be loaded on boot/when you're not running that app
<dave20> knome, you mean the app will auto start?
<knome> no, but some of the libraries might be loaded
<knome> depends much on what you are installing
<dave20> I am trying to install K3b and Kdenlive
<dave20> knome, you mean higher RAM and CPU usage?
<knome> yes.
<knome> but if you really want those applications, there's nothing you can do to stop it
<knome> in most cases, it's not something to worry about
<knome> just pointing out
<dave20> I don't think Kdenlive have a good alternative though...
<knome> well there you go
<dave20> knome, Ok, thank you.
<knome> i've used pitivi for simple editing.
<dave20> knome, pitivi is a bit buggy, Ill try Openshot then.
<knome> it is...but reporting bugs is the best way to get them fixed
<dave20> I think pitivi started crowdfunding recently, hope the development gets faster.
<knome> i wouldn't need more features, i'd like to get it stable as well
<koegs> :q
<knome> but otoh, i need video editing very rarely, so i'm not too involved with it
<koegs> ups, wrong window :)
<dave20> yes, hope it gets more stable.
<dave20> also any way to add "Open with" in Thunar context menu for file and directories, "Custom Action" only lets you add a single app.
<knome> don't think you can assign that to directories
<knome> but it should work for all files
<knome> if you want, you can see if there is a wishlist bug, and "me too" it, or if there isn't one, create a new one...
<dave20> in launchpad?
<knome> on launchpad or xfce bugzilla
<dave20> ok
<knome> xfce bugzilla would probably be better
<dave20> knome, ok thanks.
<evildead> hello all
<evildead> since 14.04, my keyboard shortcut to switch between workspace are lost at each reboot
<evildead> any idea what is going on ?
<evildead> i redefined the shortcuts to ALT+F1 instead CTRL+F1,...
<dave20> evildead, you mean this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1292290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292290 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Window manager keybindings don't work after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<evildead> ok i did not find it
<evildead> thanks
<evildead> i will try to clear the mapping
<dave20> evildead, also there was a autostart script to fix that I think, Xubuntu 12.10 had this same bug once.
<evildead> i reboot to verify :D
<evildead> ok great with 2 clear before redefine it is working now !
<gema1> hola, im backing up for first time to an external disk, what file system should i use for the partitions on my new disk if i want to access data "everywhere" -mac, linux, windows-. I work only with ubuntu but i want to be able to share data with mac and windows users on my external Drive
<gema1> xubuntu*
<cfhowlett> gema1 I've found it easiest to use dropbox for that purpose.
<knozzle> I use exFAT for those purposes. It is as versatile as fat, but without the small file restrictions.
<gema1> but i lost all my data, so im gonna be going collecting many data from my friends that uses multiple os, im talking about GBs of data, many personal pictures, i dont want to use cloud services
<gema1> what is the biggest silefile in exFAT? may i use permisions on folders or should i encrypt confidential?
<gema1> may exFAT encrypt a folder by default?
<knozzle> I would suggest taking a look at the wiki article for exFAT for further information.
<gema1> doing so, thank you
<knozzle> There is also a very detailed wiki page for file encryption on the Arch wiki (which can easily be modified for Ubuntu derivative usage)
<knozzle> Now that TrueCrypt has been audited and found to be safe, I would use that for your sensitive information.
<azim> join #conky
<cousteau> is it hard to change the default file manager?  I don't quite like Thunar
<cousteau> in Xubuntu 12.04 I've changed the default FM to Nautilus; however whenever I insert a memory stick or double-click a desktop folder Thunar opens instead
<cfhowlett> cousteau same thing here.  never did find a fix ...
<cousteau> and I don't know if newer versions have made this easier or harder (or stayed the same)
<cousteau> for example, I was told that Gnome has been made independent from the file manager, so you can really set whichever you want
<cousteau> I've always liked Nautilus and Gnome, so I was considering installing XFCE with PCManFM (which seems to be the closest thing to that nowadays)
<Lawren> hi all
<Lawren> I am having issues connecting a bluetooth speaker with mic (basically a headset) to my xubuntu machine. First time it work, but now it always says Connection failed when i try to connect.
<Lawren> how do i diagnose further? are there any logs about what is happening?
<gema1> i cant part on extfat with gparted, do i need adittional software in my xubuntu to create extFat partitions on an external disk?
<gema1> the option in Gparted to format to many diferent formats is greyout
<noob13> hey, if i install xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, will i get doubled menu entries like when i did it before on gnome2?
<brainwash> gema1: install exfat-utils
<cfhowlett> noob13 if you install only xfce3 you get the desktop environment without the apps.
<cfhowlett> xfce4
<gema1> brainwash: installed exfat-utils, do i need to part with those utils? gparted optios still geyout (maybe just a reboot to be able to part with gparted? i do not have experience in console
<gema1> grayout*
<brainwash> I would assume that gparted notices exfat-utils
<gema1> then im rebooting, brb
<brainwash> reboot won't hurt :)
<gema1> the utils did not make the job, it seems i can only detect and move or copy and extFat but i can create them, any option?
<gema1> i've being recomended to use extFat for my portable backups drive, but i cant create partitions with gparted in this format. How can I part my disk to extFat, will my xubuntu read files in extFat by default, or do i need to install something?
<gema1> i was suggested exFat to make data readable by default with linux, windows and mac
<knozzle> gemal: it's exFat, not extFat.
<brainwash> gema1: mmh, sadly it's not possible with gparted
<brainwash> see http://gparted.org/features.php
<knozzle> You will need exfat-utils and use the mkexfatfs command or mkfs.exfat command.
<gema1> yes i visited that link berfore reanswering
<gema1> may i with fdisk or something? will data be redeable by refault in all those 3 OS?
<gema1> should i just keep creating in NTFS to make it easy?
<brainwash> ntfs is a solid option
<brainwash> not sure if macs can write to ntfs by default
<gema1> and by installing the utils will created extfat partitions be mounted and redeable?
<gema1> after  making te partitions with those commands of course
<brainwash> they should, at least under windows and mac
<noob13> cfhowlett: okay, thanks. will it still come with things like the theme editor and stuff?
<cfhowlett> noob13 xfce4?
<noob13> yeah
<brainwash> gema1: linux may require the installation of exfat-fuse
<brainwash> not sure if it's already installed by default
<cfhowlett> noob13 never seen the xfce theme editor ... but there are themes and options to choose from
<brainwash> noob13: you can install xubuntu-desktop first and then remove apps which you don't like/need
<xubuntu904> Ciao!...non riesco ad installare una multifunzione epson sx-205..qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bosnjak> where does blueman store its logs? I am trying to figure out why I can't connect to my device
<gema1> brainwash, yes exfat-fuse is installed by default
<Fohlen> hey guys. I installed a fresh 14.04 and copied my old settings from 13.04, which has overriden the new menu
<Fohlen> any possibility to get it anyways?
<Fohlen> I liked the search bar n stuff
<xangua> just add the whisker menu
<Fohlen> xangua: how could I "reset" the stuff? Do I need to delete files from .config/ ?
<xangua> right clic panel add stuff
<Fohlen> ah thank you sir! :)
<Fohlen> also. Since I installed nvidia graphic drivers, the bootloader seems a bit uggly, and the pretty blue load screen doesnt show up any more. Any tipp?
<knome> as far as we know, plymouth is not working with the proprietary nvidia drivers
<ElderDryas> knome: Is there any way to install w/o plymouth (a la Solydxk)?
<knome> ElderDryas, i have no idea, not with the standard installation at least
<knome> and that would lose you the "pretty blue load screen" anyway
<gema1> puff, i try learning but is to dificult for me to create extFat partitions with exfat-utils, im not and advanced linux user. is there a graphical tool (similar to gparted) to create extFat partitions on a disk?
<ElderDryas> knome:  yeah, but I also run nvidia...so it's a wash :)
<ElderDryas> knome: would it be worthwhile to put in a wishlist...or would just be a waste of time?
<knome> ElderDryas, put what in the wishlist?
<ElderDryas> no plymouth on install.
<knome> there isn't much we can do about it not working with the proprietary nvidia drivers
<knome> ehm, well, you'd need some other boot screen anyway.
<knome> so yeah, pretty much a waste of time...
 * ElderDryas likes the scrolling test telling me what's going on :)
<ElderDryas> s/test/text
<cousteau> Fohlen, for resetting configurations I guess you'd have to figure out which file/directory (probably somewhere inside ~/.config) contains them and then rename it
<cousteau> (better renaming than deleting, in case you end up deleting the wrong thing)
<knome> ElderDryas, you are a corner case, you can just remove plymouth ;)
 * ElderDryas wonders why he always gets sent to the corner, it's just not fair :(
<gema1> if i make my partitions, ext4, do windows and mac has free (open source) or freeware utilites to read and write on ext4?
<ElderDryas> and I think the PC phrase now is "outlier" :)
<knome> gema1, having googled for it quickly, there seems to be many tools. no idea how well they work though.
<cousteau> gema1, I know there are tools for ext2/3; about ext4 I haven't seen much, but iirc there was something at least to read them
<GridCube> usually same tools that work for ext3 work for ext4
<GridCube> usually
<gema1> so defitly is to diffiuclt for me to part through console,  so my only choices is use a grafical tool to part my disk. From the options (ot exfat posible), ntfs or ext4 would be the best choices. Which is most accesible trought windows and mac please?
<cousteau> http://www.howtogeek.com/112888/3-ways-to-access-your-linux-partitions-from-windows/  ->  Ext2explore seems particularly interesting since it's install-less and thus could be stored in a memory stick
<cousteau> needs admin permissions to run, though
<cousteau> oh, but it doesn't mount stuff, just allows you to copy it
<knome> gema1, i wouldn't install linux on ntfs. is there a specific reason you need ext4 over ext3 ?
<SAKUJ0> hey there. when I have XFCE(Xubuntu) running, I cannot log out. When I turn off my tv and turn it on I get a black screen (not when I swap to TTY1-6) why could that be?
<SAKUJ0> if i use for instance XBMC as a session this black screen issue does not occur
<gema1> no
<knome> gema1, then go with ext3, since it seems to be supported better in windows
<knome> SAKUJ0, which xubuntu release?
<gema1> i mean, no reason about ext4 or ext3, i know so lees about that i just asummed ext4 would be the last version, thous better hehe
<gema1> pertect, then i will just part my hard disk to ext3 partitions
<SAKUJ0> er i upgraded yesterday from ubuntu 11.10, knome, and am fully updated at ubuntu 14.04 and installed xubuntu-desktop
<SAKUJ0> i just tried out openbox, it fixes it
<knome> SAKUJ0, read the release notes for a bug that's most probably what you are experiencing
<SAKUJ0> thank you (: will do. i am not desperate anymore since openbox does fine on an HTPC. i am just so much of an XFCE fan and my gf appreciates her desktops haha
<SAKUJ0> I suppose you were referring to "Xfce4 Power Manager does not restore screen power (1259339), see the release notes for details and workarounds"?
<SAKUJ0> yeah it seems that is
<knome> SAKUJ0, yep.
<SAKUJ0> so does it actually suspend? (as in go to standby?)
<SAKUJ0> like the standard windows setting when you close a laptop lid
<SAKUJ0> and it goes to sleep mode
<SAKUJ0> oh lord glad to found out the issue that pained me :p
<SAKUJ0> any ideas as to why my log out would not work? it simply does nothing
<brainwash> SAKUJ0: please open a terminal window and run "xfce4-session-logout --logout"
<brainwash> which error does it return?
<SAKUJ0> no error
<SAKUJ0> that one works
<SAKUJ0> weird, did not expect that
<SAKUJ0> is it normal that xfpm starts with the system now? (even before i log into xfce)
<brainwash> no
<SAKUJ0> hmm it probably starts when i first boot into xfce i haven't restarted the machine in a day or so
<brainwash> and how do you usually logout? or was it only a temporary issue?
<SAKUJ0> it is not really an issue so far i have shut down everything and restarted lightdm
<brainwash> ok
<SAKUJ0> right now the issue is that my screen stays black when i turn off my tv and killing gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver did not help
<SAKUJ0> light-locker seems off after i turned it out
<SAKUJ0> so the only things causing this issue should be xfpm or upowerd
<brainwash> ah, sounds somewhat familiar
<SAKUJ0> yeah it is in the release notes
<SAKUJ0> i don't know why i bother with it right now :p for an htpc openbox is at least as good (my gf wouldn't like it that much). i just have a rush of solveritis :p
<SAKUJ0> probably something that fixes itself in a release or so or maybe even a few updates
<brainwash> so it's a multi monitor setup?
<SAKUJ0> no
<SAKUJ0> just one big tv on a small box htpc setup
<brainwash> so turning the tv off and on does not work properly?
<SAKUJ0> exactly, it is a known issue from the release notes
<SAKUJ0> people have been using the same workaround (restart lightdm)
<brainwash> the known issues one is related to suspending via lid close (laptop)
<SAKUJ0> though for others it got solved by killing light-locker, which is weird
<SAKUJ0> hmm good point, they all seemed to have laptops when i read through the bug reports
<brainwash> and let me guess, your problem does not occur when you turn the tv off/on while the login screen is visible, right?
<SAKUJ0> you are absolutely right
<SAKUJ0> it does not occur with openbox/XBMC as a session either
<SAKUJ0> just once i log into xfce
<SAKUJ0> even when i kill xfpm and all screensaver processes
<brainwash> ah, so it should be caused by xfce4-session
<brainwash> ehm, xfce4-settings
<brainwash> the settings daemon (xfsettingsd)
<brainwash> which also handles display configurations
<SAKUJ0> should i try killing it and see if that helps? :p
<SAKUJ0> it is really not a big issue at this point btw, i appreciate your help. just thought maybe there is a minor glitch to be found that could be reported
<brainwash> see http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/xfsettingsd
<brainwash> run the debug command
<SAKUJ0> before or after i login?
<SAKUJ0> i suppose after?
<SAKUJ0> so it replaces the daemon?
<brainwash> it may not be a big deal, but filing a bug report will help the devs to fix it
<brainwash> yes, the daemon will be replaced
<brainwash> and it should print some debug info in the terminal window
<SAKUJ0> yes it is a bit rough to get the full debug info though. for some reason i cannot talk to DISPLAY=0 via TTY1. So i only have the debug information until i turn off the tv
<SAKUJ0> and when i restart lightdm it prints everything to TTY1 but again it is hard to parse it
<SAKUJ0> piping the output to a logfile does not work either
<SAKUJ0> a strange thing, though. when i swap to TTY1-6 and turn off my tv it do not get a black screen :p
<might_get_loud> what is default picture viewer on xubuntu and how can i run it from terminal?
<xangua> gpicwiev maybe?
<xangua> I like vienoir, is not in the repositories but the site offers a deb
<xangua> viewnoir
<Fohlen> anyone could give me feedback about this? http://techhamlet.com/2012/11/ubuntu-fix-ugly-splash-screen-after-installing-nvidia/
<Fohlen> is it common way of fixing a grub error? Or will it cause a mess?
<cousteau> might_get_loud, in mine it is Ristretto
<cousteau> surprisingly, the command is ``ristretto``
<cousteau> I prefer gthumb as an image viewer though
<might_get_loud> cousteau i tried it and it worked
<cousteau> nice :)
<might_get_loud> thanks, i was just looking for command to open images via terminal
<might_get_loud> and didnt manage to find name of img viewer
<might_get_loud> :D
<GridCube> might_get_loud, exo-open /path/to/image.format
<GridCube> though exo-open will try to open any .format in the .format handler
<might_get_loud> exo-open is open via default program for format?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> so if you do "exo-open /path/to/file.html" it will launch your browser
<might_get_loud> ok, thanks dude
<cousteau> xdg-open may work too (can't remember the difference between the two)
<GridCube> exo-open is xfce, xdg is xorg
<cousteau> I see
<GridCube> !info xdg-open
<ubottu> Package xdg-open does not exist in trusty
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> !info exo-open
<ubottu> Package exo-open does not exist in trusty
<cousteau> no idea why there was a need to create the two
<cousteau> !man xdg-open
<GridCube> cousteau, no idea
<cousteau> ubottu, y u no have manpages!
<ubottu> cousteau: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brainwash> !info xdg-utils
<ubottu> xdg-utils (source: xdg-utils): desktop integration utilities from freedesktop.org. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.0~rc1-2ubuntu7 (trusty), package size 64 kB, installed size 263 kB
<might_get_loud> haha
<GridCube> there, i stand corrected, xdg is freedesktop, not xorg
<cousteau> well, I assumed you meant freedesktop; it's the people who usually do this sort of thing
<akis> hi all. does anyone have idea how can i delete all informations of a file?
<xubuntu408> somebody here?
<xubuntu408> hi
<xubuntu408> problems with 14.04- high cpu usage with update service
<ElderDryas> xubuntu408: You need to be a little more specific and detailed.
<xubuntu408> after i close this service one from the two cpu stay on 100%
<xubuntu408> without this is normal
<might_get_loud> is there any way to lock screen but to leave background apps running
<might_get_loud> like firefox or so
<TheSheep> sure, just lock the screen
<amigamagic> there is a screen lock icon in the whisker menu
<might_get_loud> i know but when i click on that it stop music reproduction from firefox tab
<SAKUJ0> if i run thunar --daemon auto mount works (i plug in something new, it gets mounted). but the stuff that is already plugged in on boot is not mounted (so i have to plug it out and back in or i have to click them in order to have them mounted)
<SAKUJ0> is there a command like gvfs-mount all or similar?
<brainwash> might_get_loud: go to settings manager > light locker settings  and change the option "automatically lock the session" to "... is deactivated"
<brainwash> now music will stop only when you move the mouse to reveal the unlock screen
<brainwash> this will only affect timed locking though :/
<delt> Hello
<delt> i believe the "black screen on laptop close" bug is a bug in xfce, since it also occurs in linux mint xfce edition.
<xubuntu635> Hello there! Just installed Xubuntu 14.04. This version does not have a default update notification icon in the panel. Does anyone know if this can be added. Personally, I like this more than now default method (Update Manager opening when updates are available).
<brainwash> xubuntu635: sadly no
<brainwash> bug 1246364
<ubottu> bug 1246364 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier does not show a tray icon in xubuntu 13.10" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246364
<larrypg> xubuntu635, from a terminal you can always run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade when ever you want - it is very simple and will let you check for updates when ever you think of it
<xubuntu635> Ok thanks. apt-get update and apt-get upgrade is ok for me, but I also install for other people and they need a graphic way of checking for and installing updates. I have already installed a launcher for Update Manager in the Panel but still would like a notification icon. , I understand it is actually a choice of design and there is no way to get it back. Thanks for replying!
<aStaRiAm> hello
<amigamagic> is there a way to stop permanently a service without uninstall it? I mean, when I need it I would like to activate it without having to reinstall its package.
<amigamagic> I tried with "sudo service MYSERVICE stop" and it works, but after rebooting, you would have to re-enter that command to disable the service
<elfy> amigamagic: ticked answer could be just what you mean http://askubuntu.com/questions/378869/how-to-remove-a-service-that-not-be-enabled-after-reboot
<amigamagic> thanks elfy, I will look at it. Btw, do you know how to 'autostart' a command when you login?
<elfy> not commands - but I've a few things I run from autostart
<amigamagic> for applications is easy: you can  save the session when log out
<elfy> I don't always want session saved - there are things I DO want started each time - devilspie for instance
<amigamagic> but if I wonder how could I do, if I would like to execute a script or a command
<amigamagic> *don't consider the first 'if' :D
<elfy> you can do that - I have one that runs when I login
<elfy> I just point to it in autostart apps
<amigamagic> autostart apps? It's a folder?
<elfy> session and startup - app autostart
<amigamagic> oh nice, there is an option in the system settings... I hadn't see that...
<amigamagic> *see = seen
<amigamagic> elfy, it was not the accepted answer in that link that you posted, but I tried the 'rcconf' (Debian Runlevel Configuration Tool) and it's perfect! It displays a textual menu when you can select in a very easy way what service you want to enable/disable.
<dave20> hello, how to have only 1 workspace in Xubuntu? I am having 2.
<dave20> Oh Ok, Sorry, I have found options in Settings :D
<ElderDryas> right click on Workspace Switcher>WorkSpace Settings
<dave20> how to enable window snapping in left an right side? only top and bottom are working.
<dave20> any way to get window spread in xfwm4 itself without installing compiz or kwin ?
<noob13> my mouse pointer theme only applies over certain apps? when i hover over panels or thunar, it's normal, on chrome and terminator it's like said in settings
<noob13> any idea?
<xangua> since thunar draws the desktop you pretty much need to restart your session or kill thunar
<xubuntu666> i have a question about built in webcams. i have a Toshiba laptop and was going to install Xubuntu, but was wondering about the built in webcam. Will there be any issues with it working properly?
<knome> try it in the live mode
<xubuntu666> i wasn't sure if all features would be available in live mode. i'll give it a try.
<starrats> I have a Toshiba and my camera on works just fine.
<veebull> howdy
<veebull> anybody know of a simple way to change the icon for the whisker menu?
<knome> veebull, right-click -> properties -> icon?
<knome> or is that too tedious?
<veebull> It was way simpler than I was expecting ;)
<veebull> Thank you for reminding me why I immigrated back to xfce from unity ;)
<knome> upi
<knome> err.
<knome> you're welcome.
<veebull> Next up
<veebull> For some reason, XFCE/Xubuntu puts 'R' (statistical scripting language) in the 'Graphics' menu
<veebull> Been trying to un-do that, using right-click -> Edit Applications, then adding a category and removing 'Graphics' for that menu entry
<veebull> but when I save the launcher, it just adds 'Graphics' back in.
<knome> veebull, bug 1307002
<ubottu> bug 1307002 in MenuLibre "Can't remove some categories from a launcher" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307002
<veebull> Ah.  Thought I was doing something wrong.
<ElderDryas> veebull:  copy the .desktop from /usr/share/applications to ~/.local/share/applications, open it with an editor and change the "Categories" to waht you want.
<veebull> ElderDryas, will do, thanks!
#xubuntu 2014-05-08
<xubuntu245> Good Night
<xubuntu245> hi
<xubuntu245> i need help
<hmagoo_> wonders what is xfce equiv of xset m for mouse speed
<hmagoo_> or rather xfwm
<hmagoo_> hmm I guess it is xset
<ripp_steakface> greetings
<xubuntu411> Hello. I have trouble with FireFox after update to 29. http://itmages.ru/image/view/1654825/1719811e
<xubuntu411> Address barr is shown incorrectly
<xubuntu411> bar*
<ripp_steakface> is there a good way to graphically display CPU temp info in xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ripp_steakface> I'll take a look. I did a search and found xfce4-xfapplet-plugin but it doesn't exist
<ripp_steakface> thanks folks I'm looking into it now
<Dees7> It's me again, sorry. After update FireFox to 29 I have a trouble with showing Address bar.  It's shown incorrectly. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4650425/Screenshot%20-%2007.05.2014%20-%20143225.png
<ripp_steakface> ubottu, you still around?
<Dees7> How can I  fix it?
<ripp_steakface> anyone on?
<baizon> yes :)
<trevnorris> just upgraded to trusty, and for some reason now the key combination Ctrl+Space is being ignored. i'm not even sure where to start to figure out why this is. any ideas?
<trevnorris> nvm. just found that it's now defined as my next input method for ibus preference.
<baizon> :)
<cousteau> Suddenly, a keyboard appeared on my screen when I booted
<cousteau> It's probably a Gnome application that is loaded by default and appears because I told XFCE to load Gnome services at startup...  now how do I disable it?
<ProximateTen> hi people!
<ProximateTen> lots of lurkers :)
<ProximateTen> I have a question regarding upgrading from xubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Unit193> 14.04 as a general rule will become available to 12.04 users when 14.04.1 is released.
<ProximateTen> ahh right
<ProximateTen> this probably explains why I can only see 12.10 :D
<xangua> Make sure to enable LTS upgrades
<cousteau> so is it like 14.04 were not LTS but 14.04.1 were?
<ProximateTen> hmm I think I have... set it to notify me of LTS upgrades in the update manager
<msx> hi all, congratz to the dev team, amazing release guys
<Unit193> ProximateTen: Yeah, it'll offer in August, IIRC.
<ProximateTen> sweet... what about going to 14.04 early?  Can I upgrade from the iso image via USB?
<xangua> Yes
<ProximateTen> awesome thanks!
<xubuntu033> Hello
<xubuntu033> Can somebody help me out on Update of XUBUNTU ?
<xubuntu033> I have upgraded my UBUNTU to 14.4 and now wanted to upgrade my XUBUNTU to the latest one..
<xangua> Then do the exact thing you did with that Ubuntu install?
<starrats> ? Easy one I hope is there a place in settings manager or ? that you can change your mouse clicks from 2 to 1 click to open up a program?
<xangua> To open files with one clic? maybe in thunar preferences
<starrats> not in thunar
<RobMagus> hello all. I have a question about upgrading to 14.04. anyone around to help?
<slickymasterWork> !ask | RobMagus
<ubottu> RobMagus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RobMagus> I am attempting to upgrade to xubuntu 14.04 via the terminal command do-release-upgrade. I am currently running a sort-of half version of xubuntu, where I uninstalled unity and other ubuntu packages from ubuntu 13.04, and installed xfce-desktop. when I run do-release-upgrade I receive the message 'No new release found'. When I run lsb_release -a is shows I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 raring.  How do I succesfully and properly upgrade to 
<xangua> RobMagus: you upgrade to 13.10 first
<xangua> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<slickymasterWork> RobMagus, xangua is right
<RobMagus> do you mean upgrade to ubuntu 13.10, or to xubuntu 13.10?
<slickymasterWork> if you're on 13.04, you first have to upgrade to 13.10 and only after that you'll be able to upgrade to 14.04
<xubuntu035> No I am at 13.10
<xubuntu035> How to get updgarded at 14.4 XUBUNTU
<xubuntu035> ?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu035, first run -> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> xubuntu sudo do-release-upgrade   OR torrent the 14.04 ISO, make a boot USB and install
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu035: afterwards run -> sudo do-release-upgrade
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu035: The do-release-upgrade will launch the upgrade tool. You need to follow the on-screen instructions.
<xubuntu158> Can somebody please repeate what you said on XUBUNTU Upgrade process from 13.10 to 14.4 ???
<xubuntu158> Unfortunately the window got closed and I could able to read only HALF the message !!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu158 read.  READ the above
<knome> xubuntu158, the upgrade process is exactly the same as for ubuntu.
<xubuntu158> <cfhowlett> can you please paste the "above" again in this winodw ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu158 sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> sudo do-release-upgrade
<xubuntu158> is that enough  ?
<knome> no, you also need to stand on your head and hum the national anthem while you upgrade
<starrats> lol knome
<starrats> I think it's easier to burn the image of 14.04 and install it than do the terminal way.
<starrats> didn't say it earlier to all of you but Good Morning to everyone!
<arpad2> hello, I have issue that sometimes the keyboard input doesn't work on my laptop
<arpad2> so, only restart helps to solve it
<cousteau> just commented in launchpad bug 932177; let's see if someone decides to fix it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932177 in Xubuntu "XFCE (and other non-GNOME) desktops do not initialise gnome-keyring correctly / WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to PKCS11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932177
<brainwash> cousteau: which applications display the warning message?
<cousteau> msmtp, for example
<brainwash> does not look like a default xubuntu app
<cousteau> seems to be fixed at least in Trusty, according to the changelog for gnome-keyring:   2012-08-17    This is to handle the case of running gnome-keyring in environments not matching GNOME;Unity and avoid needless WARNING: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-SqfLpI/pkcs11 type errors
<brainwash> I just somehow doubt that it will be fixed for 12.04 at all
<cousteau> well, it is
<cousteau> why?  isn't 12.04 supported?
<brainwash> it is, but "someone" would need to fix it, test it, write a SRU report and get it uploaded
<cousteau> gnome-keyring is installed by default because some programs, such as the software center, need it
<brainwash> yes, that's right
<cousteau> fixing it is trivial following solution 2.1.2 (or 2.1.1).  In Trusty or maybe earlier it has been officially fixed following 3.1 according to the gnome-keyring changelog
<cousteau> (and when I say "trivial" I mean that I could do it if I knew how)
<brainwash> I suggest that you ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<brainwash> to get some attention from a developer
<cousteau> #ubuntu-devel ?
<brainwash> or -devel
<cousteau> I'd choose solution 2.1.2 as a workaround, but since I don't know if other DEs would be affected, maybe 2.1.1 is a safer option
<brainwash> would that also enable the autostart launcher?
<cousteau> maybe
<cousteau> s/maybe/let me check/
<brainwash> and you are right, a possible fix should not cause any negative side effects
<brainwash> otherwise it won't be affected
<cousteau> I have no idea what possible side effects would there be
<brainwash> that's one of the reasons why it's not very likely that a fix will land in 12.04 at all
<brainwash> 14.04 is already out since few weeks, so 12.04 will get even less attention from now on
<cousteau> yeah, commenting that line shows the thing in Session and Startup
<brainwash> and it's also ticked?
<cousteau> I think it was
<cousteau> yes it is (although maybe because I ticked "Include Gnome applications")
<cousteau> "Start Gnome services at startup"
<cousteau> nah, also appears ticked with that thing unticked
<brainwash> maybe you should consider upgrading to 14.04 :P
<cousteau> this is my PC at work; the less I mess with it, the better
<cousteau> what I should really update is my home PC
<brainwash> xubuntu 12.04 lts has only 3 years support, so you will have to upgrade eventually :)
<cousteau> didn't 12.04 already have 5 years support?  or not Xubuntu?
<brainwash> not xubuntu
<cousteau> also, what do you mean with "have to upgrade"?  I clearly won't "have to" anything; my home PC is the proof of that!
<cousteau> (although I should reeeally consider upgrading 10.10 to 14.04)
<brainwash> support-wise it is necessary
<cousteau> yeah, support-wise of course
<cfhowlett> cousteau it's time ...
<cousteau> I know, but I was planning on waiting until I buy a new PC
<cousteau> and so far I've been too lazy to buy a new PC
<cfhowlett> cousteau understandable.  but as 10.10 is no longer supported, you're rather ... exposed.
<cousteau> 10.10 was no longer supported 2 years ago; now it's "dude, upgrade that piece of ****!"
<cousteau> I don't think I'll get a virus anyway
<cfhowlett> cousteau yes, but I was being polite.
<cousteau> heh
<cousteau> the software I use normally is more or less up to date anyway
<cfhowlett> cousteau I dual boot, but for the past 3 years, I've been booting ubuntu 90% of the time.  I can't remember my last virus
<cousteau> I do.  I once booted on Windows with the PC at work because I had to do a powerpoint presentation, and BAM, pc froze
<cousteau> I suspect it's a virus because it happened to everybody at work
<cousteau> or maybe a faulty update
<cfhowlett> cousteau libreoffice can import/export windows PPT's
<cousteau> yeah, but compatibility isn't 100% polished
<cfhowlett> cousteau true.  on my next laptop, I'll probably install windows to a virtualbox rather than a partition.  best of both worlds
<cousteau> text rotated 90° gets messed up, some fonts the document template had are missing, the drawings and arrow styles change...
<cousteau> mostly minor issues, but I didn't want to be bothered with that.  It was a small presentation after all.
<dreamer> hmm, have a relatively fresh 14.04 install. now lightdm doesn't seem to start, but in fact in dmesg I see it dies: init: lightdm main process (1053) terminated with status 1
<RippSteakface> howdy
 * ElderDryas wipes down an already clear bar and says "What's troubling ya buddy" :)
<xubuntu468> How can I eliminate the use of log in password.  I am the only user of the computer.
<starrats> xubuntu468 go to setting manager?users icon and it can be changed there
<starrats> settings manager > users
<starrats> the password cand be updated or removed
<ElderDryas> Too late Jim, he's dead....
<starrats> ah damn, didn't notice
<nubuntu> is this on
<ElderDryas> no
<nubuntu> good
<nubuntu> i did a dumb thing and dont have the skill to undo it
<nubuntu> on my login i turned off the display
<nubuntu> is there a "safe mode" i can login to so i can reset my display setting
<amigamagic> what means I turned off the display? What have you done?
<starrats> amigamagic I was just about to ask that same question
<starrats> there is a 'safe mode' though, if you can log off without a hard shutdown unless that's the only way
<nubuntu> in settings manager
<starrats> no at start-up
<nubuntu> the use this display toggle
<amigamagic> from what I can see there is no "display toggle" function in the settings
<starrats> the start-up screen giving you a choice of ubuntu/xubuntu or the next line down where it has the 'safe mode' choice
<amigamagic> that could be a good choice if he has messed up with its display configuration
<nubuntu> if i plugin a monitor it gives you the toggle
<amigamagic> nubuntu, maybe you have more than one monitor attached to your pc? Or maybe a notebook with an external monitor?
<nubuntu> yup
<starrats> yup what?
<nubuntu> so now when i login it goes blank
<amigamagic> nubuntu, try to connect the other monitor if you have disabled the default one
<nubuntu> disabled both like a idoot
<nubuntu> like a noob
<amigamagic> it's strange that you can disable both the outputs... If it's possible, then I think it's a bug...
<amigamagic> as said sterrats, you could try the safe mode
<nubuntu> login menu doesn't have safe mode option
<amigamagic> it's not the login... It's a menu that you see after reboot
<starrats> what does your login menu say?
<starrats> yes your re boot menu what does it say?
<starrats> reboot menu gives you choices
<nubuntu> it has only xubuntu and ubuntu
<nubuntu> no safe mode
<nubuntu> so now im on guest
<CasaViva> guest is safe!
<nubuntu> oh
<CasaViva> careful not lock session :D
<nubuntu> so i can reset setting of my accout from guest?
<CasaViva> no
<CasaViva> nubuntu; ctrl+alt+F2
<nubuntu> when
<CasaViva> but wait, tell me again your problem, since I didn't read it
<nubuntu> on my login i'v turned off the display setting so when i login the screen goes blank
<amigamagic> nubuntu, I don't know if it could help, but you can try to create another user and then transfer all your documents/desktop/etc. there. After that, you can delete the old account.
<nubuntu> might have to do that
<brainwash> can you login into the normal ubuntu session?
<nubuntu> am  now as guest
<brainwash> and with your user account?
<nubuntu> screen goes black
<CasaViva> not the best choice but it works. There is no .xsession file or others configuration files which we can remove them and the session will start from the begining?
<brainwash> screen goes blank even when running the ubuntu session (unity)?
<nubuntu> brainwash don't know
<brainwash> Xfce saves its diplay configuration here ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<brainwash> So, I suggest that you delete this file
<nubuntu> k
<CasaViva> :)
<nubuntu> can i get to that as guest?
<CasaViva> no
<CasaViva> you need to ctrl+alt+F2 ||| login/passwd and then yes!
<chew> hello world
<CasaViva> hello echo
<amigamagic> he could do a "gksudo thunar" and do all he want with the file manager as root
<CasaViva> amigamagic: as guest-user you cannot
<amigamagic> mmmh... maybe you are right, I don't never used guest mode
<amigamagic> I think it's not in the sudoers group
<amigamagic> anyway I don't think it's a good thing that you can disable all of your displays if you have more than one monitor
<CasaViva> iap, and that's the secure way. Good to browsing.. bad if you lock session (ask you for passwd (and is not defined)) but no clues of browsing.
<CasaViva> each guest session is random (guest-ad3d3e) \\ if you logout it will create a different one heheh like!
<amigamagic> that's good
<amigamagic> guest user should not mess in the system
<bix_nood> Hello, i have a problem with resuming my laptop from sleep.
<CasaViva> amigamagic: almost everything is possible browsing... and when session is up and running you will have the space you need..
<bix_nood> I open the lid, lightdm pops up correctly to input password.
<bix_nood> I press enter and my screen turns off.
<bix_nood> I can hear the music but lcd is completely powered off.
<bix_nood> What might be the problem?
<amigamagic> CasaViva, I don't know what are you referring to
<CasaViva> gpu
<drc> bix_nood: See (Known Issues) http://xubuntu.org/news/14-04-release/
<CasaViva> amigamagic: guest-random-creation-of-xubuntu
<bix_nood> drc: Thank you very much.
<drc> bix_nood: Wish there was a better answer :)
<amigamagic> CasaViva, I still don't understand... What's your point?
<ramrebol1> Hi, I have xubuntu 14.04 and one problem: After putting the computer to sleep (suspend), the session the screen (where put the nick and pass) appear, but after that just a black display screen appear. I think is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736   how can I solve it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<brainwash> ramrebol1: you've already linked the bug report.. so, do you expect some magical answer from us? :)
<ramrebol1> I don't need solve the bug, I just looking for a solution.
<brainwash> did you read comments?
<brainwash> easiest solution would be to disable light-locker
<drc> ramrebol1: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<ramrebol1> brainwash: Now I see that the answer 20 has a (ugly) solution, thanks and sorry (my english is horrible).
<brainwash> don't worry :)
<drc> ramrebol1: It's better than my $LANGUAGE :)
<ramrebol1> drc: thanks too. I going to try to disable light-locker and reboot. After that I going to read your link
<drc> ramrebol1: read it first
<ramrebol1> well, my $LANGUAGE is en_US :P
<ramrebol1> ok drc, I going to read now :)
<chelgrian> Hi I'm having a few issues with screen locking in xubuntu 14.04, specifically if attempt to lock the screenusing the lock action button it actually switches to a different vt with a login on it and if you switch back to the original vt it's not locked
<chelgrian> is this a known thing?
<drc> chelgrian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<ramrebol1> drc: I have a question with your link. It says "You can try running xrandr, which has worked as a problem-free workaround for some users". I don't know whats means, can you explain me?
<drc> nope...don't use it, don't know :)
<drc> chelgrian: My Bad...not quite your problem (we've had a bunch of "suspend problems" today and I jumped the gun...sorry
<chelgrian> drc: I've tried removing xscreensaver it helps a bit
<chelgrian> but the screen still doesn't always lock
<chelgrian> I'm putting this down to something weird with light-locker, I'm moving from ubuntu 12.04 and there xscreensaver works and I don't seem to have light locker installed
<drc> chelgrian: I don't use screensavers, suspend or screen locking, so I really have no idea..someone else might.
<chelgrian> however lightdm doesn't seem tohave the respawn on a different vt issue there
 * chelgrian doesn't need suspend or screensavers, just screen locking :)
<ramrebol1> thanks anyway ;)  I go to disable light-locker and reboot. Wish me look ;)
<chelgrian> for prevention of session hijack when I'm not at my desk
<drc> Luck!
<brainwash> ramrebol1: you only need to relog
<chelgrian> there's also a really odd problem with lightdm eating the first two keystrokes when I type my password :/
<chelgrian> this is uber odd, if I restart the session then light-locker will lock the screen the first time then never again
<brainwash> so it most likely crashes after the first time
<brainwash> check the process list
<chelgrian> it's still running
<brainwash> ok, open a terminal window and run "killall light-locker; light-locker --debug"
<brainwash> then test again
<ramrebol1> thanks. I "solve" it. The "solution": to disable light-locker (on light locker settings). Now laptop not suspend automatically when I close the lid, I need to press the button "Suspend", but it is enough for me ;)
<ramrebol1> And obviously: when back from suspend works fine (not appears the black screen)  :)
<brainwash> that's great
<chelgrian> this is really odd. What happes is that doing light-locker-command -l (to immediately lock) doesn't cause any output however it does cause it to switch to a login box on vt7. Manually switching back to vt8 lightlocker just reports some stuff about session switching which it's getting from listening to debug
<chelgrian> sorry I mean dbus
<chelgrian> and the session on vt8 has not been locked
<chelgrian> (this is a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 btw now with xscreensaver purged)
<RippSteakface> howdy folks
<RippSteakface> i'm having an issue with the panel, anyone on to help?
<knome> RippSteakface, ask your question and find out
<RippSteakface> one sec
<RippSteakface> I have a few things running in my panel right now (I was up late last night making sure everything was working properly), but I'm having an issue with positioning. Aside from the space designated for open programs, from left to right I have the sensors plugin displaying 3 sensors info, then the indicators plugin displaying hardware usage, wifi, sound, irc, battery with percentage, date/time.
<RippSteakface> What I'd prefer to do is switch the positions of the sensors plugin and indicators plugin. The problem comes when attempt to move one or the other, because the indicators plugin takes the rest of the icons with it (wifi, sound, etc), breaking up layout I want. I'd simply like to swap the two, but it looks like the indicators plugin is stuck to the others. I'm sure there's a way to separate it, but how?
<RippSteakface> (that was posted on the official forums but no reply yet)
<drc> RippSteakface: As far as can tell the 'indicators' is a set package (app indicators, Messaging Menu, Power Managemant and sound menu).  You can turn off an or all but not seperate. You might be able to add another indicator and have just want you want in each.
<chelgrian> you can make ones hidden
<chelgrian> and change the order
<chelgrian> in the indicator settings dialog box
<drc> That's what I mean, have 2 with what you don't want in wach hidden.
<drc> s/wach/each
<drc> anyone know a better way?
<chelgrian> brainwash: weird for some reason gnome-sceensaver is also installed and running
<RippSteakface> ohh I see, the little boxes from the system load indicator are a part of the indicator set in the panel, whereas the stuff monitoring the CPU temp etc is separate
<chelgrian> I've now purged that as well
<drc> RippSteakface: yes :)
<RippSteakface> i think i understand now,
<RippSteakface> still a noob here :)
<drc> Only one way to learn...break things :)
<RippSteakface> indeed!
<RippSteakface> i was up pretty late working on this little netbook
<chelgrian> drc: the solutionis to purge gnome-screensaver
<chelgrian> that must be eating something on dbus so that lightlocker never sees the lock request
<chelgrian> any idea which package tofile a bug against?
<brainwash> none I guess, it's caused by the user configuration
<brainwash> simply don't run both at the same time
<chelgrian> no this is caused by installing ubuntu then installing the xubuntu-desktop package
<chelgrian> someothing somehwere should have a conflicts on gnome-screensaver
<brainwash> so it's not a bug in ubuntu or xubuntu
<brainwash> but what if you want to have both installed, but only one active at the same time?
<brainwash> or if more than one user account is preset
<brainwash> present
<chelgrian> you certainly should be allowed to have both desktops installed at the same time
<brainwash> one user likes light-locker, the other one gnome-screensaver
<chelgrian> well due to the lightdm multiple vt behaviour gnome-screensaver won't actually work properly with newer lightdms
<chelgrian> the best that would happen is you have a screen:0 attached to one vt say 7 locked and there will be a login box on vt 8
 * chelgrian is going to think about this
<chelgrian> so the problem I'm left with now is lightdm eating keystrokes which is definately not an xubuntu problem :)
<CasaViva> wow
<delt> hello
<delt> i just installed 14.04 on my laptop, now i'm getting the "screen goes black" bug when i close the lid.
<delt> fortunately i mapped a key to "xrandr --auto" but how do i fix this?
<drc> delt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<delt> yes, i know all that, but i need this to be "user friendly" for my parents.
<delt> i created a /etc/acpi/lid.sh but it doesn't get executed on lid open/close :/
<delt> oh, forgot to chmod +x it
<delt> nope :( still not running even after restarting acpid
<delt> and even if it did, it can't open the :0 display
<xubuntu187> how do i get my computer to boot in and run it?
<OneWithWaves> Hello Xubuntu fans! Is anyone free to help me with a keyboard question?
<knome> OneWithWaves, ask the question and find out :)
<OneWithWaves> Awesome, thanks! After upgrading to 14.04 from 13.10, the Bluetooth toggle key on my keyboard has been remapped to brightness control in the OS... It still powers BT on and off on the mobo but it isn't recognized by the software.
<OneWithWaves> In other words, I can power BT on and off but Xubuntu no longer acknowledges it, and when I press the button to turn it back on, it turns the brightness up on my laptop... Turning BT off via the button doesn't have any effect in the OS.
<OneWithWaves> BT can be on but Xubuntu says it's off and vice versa. Weird side effect with brightness when using the keyboard to turn hardware BT power on / off.
<OneWithWaves> Is there any way to reassign the button to toggle the BT software in Xubuntu on and off? Maybe via a terminal command from within settings manager?
#xubuntu 2014-05-09
<RippSteakface> channel's feels kinda dead
<RippSteakface> what sort of laptop is it
<OneWithWaves> It's an Acer TravelMate 6292 - I think it's kind of similar to an Eee but don't bet on it.
<RippSteakface> i'm on an eee at the moment. i actually didn't expect xubuntu to map the keys properly but it did so far - my guess is the keyboard map is slightly off for your specific laptop
<RippSteakface> is there a Fn button you use to change brightness and bluetooth?
<OneWithWaves> I can use the Fn key to change brightness in combination with the left/right keys but the BT key is dedicated and has an indicator LED.
<RippSteakface> sec
<RippSteakface> can't find a high-enough res image to see the keyboard :(
<RippSteakface> have you tried asking in #ubuntu ? this channel is super slow
<RippSteakface> i'm sure it'll come down to how the keyboard is mapped and what "layout" xubuntu is using
<OneWithWaves> I wasn't sure if it would apply, but I mean if it's a keyboard setting you're right, it wouldn't be that different...
<OneWithWaves> I like to support individual distros :)
<RippSteakface> i do too
<OneWithWaves> I LOVE Xubuntu...
<RippSteakface> i'm a super noob too, just put xubuntu on here
<RippSteakface> gotta put my daughter to bed, maybe we'll see what's up later
<OneWithWaves> I'll probably be back later, enjoy your family and being awesome.
<OneWithWaves> Thanks for the help.
<RippSteakface> anyone know what was released in the latest update?
<knome> what "update" ?
<RippSteakface> a security update and one other, came through today for me
<knome> not really.
<knome> you can read the changelogs when you update
<RippSteakface> hm yeah the windows were blank for me, probably didn't look at the right part
<xubuntu194> hello everyone. . .
<xubuntu194> my xubuntu is connected to windows server 2008 and the issue is when the password got expired it is not showing in xubuntu and it is not at all prompting for change password.
<xubuntu793> Hello. is any one there?
<xubuntu793> i am trying to burn a xubuntu 14.04 live dvd. but the iso image one downloads seems to be broken. can someone help me?
<xubuntu194> password change prompt is not working in xubuntu, which is connected to windows AD
<vrkalak> *** Remember, everyone here is a volunteer - and many others are new, hence can only help within their individual skill level of Linux.  Ask. Then, be patient.
<knome> morning elfy
<xubuntu226> buongiorno a tutti
<xubuntu226> ho un problema con xubuntu. Ogni tanto mentre lavoro con il pc mi esce di continuo la richiesta di uscita. come mai?
<xubuntu226> come mai?
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<_3by8> How do I get the dock that 13.10 had? The one that looks like the Mac OS X launcher?
<koegs> 1:30min :D
<elfy> must have worked it out
<Lachezar> Hey all. After upgrading to 14.04 I found myself lacking a PDF viewer: evince was removed! An upgrade botch, or something by design?
<Unit193> Well I can tell you that never happened to me.  What happens if you try to install it?
<Lachezar>  evince : Depends: gnome-icon-theme-symbolic but it is not installable
<Lachezar> Package gnome-icon-theme-symbolic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Unit193> gnome-icon-theme-symbolic is in main...
<Unit193> You do have standard repos?  Does  sudo apt update  make it installable?
<Lachezar> LC_ALL=C aptitude show gnome-icon-theme-symbolic -> No current or candidate version found for gnome-icon-theme-symbolic
<Lachezar> Just did an 'apt-get update'…
<Unit193> Alright, so what's your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<Lachezar> I have deb http://bg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<Lachezar> Unit193: I could pastebin the whole lot if needed.
<Unit193> That should do it, shows up fine http://bg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-icon-theme-symbolic/ :/
<Lachezar> Off to #debian to ask for help pin-pointing this out.
<Unit193> They aren't going to want to help since it's not a Debian system.
<Lachezar> There is something weird with this package: 'aptitude show gnome-icon-theme-symbolic' -> 'Replaces: gnome-power-manager (< 3.2), gnome-power-manager (< 3.2)'
<Unit193> Not so weird if it ships an icon gnome-power-manager used to.
<Lachezar> Unit193: #debian helped: it comes down to my attempt to forbid Unity and Zeitgeist installlation with previous upgrade. I had disabled the gnome-icon-theme-symbolic in the apt preferences.
<xubuntu793> i am trying to burn a xubuntu 14.04 live dvd. but the iso image one downloads seems to be broken. my dvd wont boot. can someone help me?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|xubuntu793 SEEMS to be?  verify it and stop guessing
<ubottu> xubuntu793 SEEMS to be?  verify it and stop guessing: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<abcdef> Can you spare me the website to download xubuntu that can install in Wins 7 ?
<slickymasterWork> abcdef: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<cfhowlett> abcdef installing in windows is done with wubi.  wubi is no longer supported.  use virtualbox or do a proper dual boot.
<abcdef> cfhowlett: virtualbox is an additional file and we can download it ?
<cfhowlett> abcdef it's an app in the ubuntu repos, so yes.
<cfhowlett> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<abcdef> so ubuntu installed first, and then it transform to xubuntu, right ?
<Lachezar> abcdef: Xubuntu is an Ubuntu variant. But Xubuntu is an *ALTERNATIVE* to Windoze, not something you install *IN* Windoze.
<abcdef> Oh
<cfhowlett> abcdef so you COULD 1. install virtualbox in windows.  2. install xubuntu inside that virtualbox.
<cfhowlett> or you could install xubuntu in a dual boot next to windows.
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<starrats> abcdef it's easier to burn an image on a dvd and install xubuntu 14.04, it will partition the HDD itself, just follow and read each 'panel' of the install
<hmagoo> if I "lock version" in synaptic will that come in to play later on down the line if I do a dist-upgrade or something.  I don't use the packages, but don't want to remove them.
<hmagoo> or upgrade them really
<nikolam> what you suggest for me to install in xubuntu, to provide easy remote help and suppport (I installed one fresh 14.04 laptop to the friend)
<slickymasterWork> nikolam, xrdp server ( Remote Desktop Protocol Server). It allows to connect to your ubuntu box from any rdp client.
<nikolam> aha, so i can use ssh tunneling with that?
<nikolam> but user needs to tell me he's IP and port needs to be open to connect...
<Yotson> anyone got an idea how to solve/troubleshoot a complete hanging of xubuntu on starting firefox or thunderbird? Removing .mozilla or .thunderbird helps sometimes but only once.
<Yotson> google seems to return mostly older info. Not sure if applicable.
<nikolam> I must then set up something like, listening VNC server, that opens connection to my machine somewhere on the internet...
<slickymasterWork> nikolam: see this: xrdp setup over ssh (http://askubuntu.com/questions/202011/xrdp-setup-over-ssh)
<koegs> or just use teamviewer :)
<nikolam> koegs, yes or.. is there any alternatives to him?
<koegs> chrome remote desktop
<koegs> but for occasional user support i prefer teamviewer
<nikolam> uh, it is available only in chrome, not chromium, right?
<Yotson> any tips how to troubleshoot a complete hang of xubuntu (hard reset needed) on starting firefox and/or thunderbird? on starting screen is scrambled with horizontal lines. mostly greenish today.. :)
<Luyin> Yotson: tried booting from a live system?
<Yotson> Luyin, yup. Originally installed from it. :)
<Yotson> and nope, cant remember nuking itself than. although i didn't try thunderbird in that situation.
<Luyin> Yotson: what errors do you get when you start ff/thunderbird?
<Yotson> impossible to see if there are any. start thunderbird -> horizontal lines on screen
<Yotson> removing .thunderbird from home folder, starts nicely /once/
<Luyin> Yotson: open a terminal and enter "firefox" and paste it
<Yotson> hangs, as in, not possible to see/copy/... anything. firefox -safe-mode starts fine for the first time, after that -bleh-
<Yotson> to be clear, the whole os hangs not only the application. No terminal at ctrl-alt-F1 or at least no keyboard input.
<Yotson> hardware was working fine under windows XP, hence why i tried xubuntu. lol
<Yotson> but i'm at the point of applying some percussive maintenance...
<Luyin> Yotson: what's the output of "firefox" in a terminal?
<Yotson> like i tried to explain, no idea. scrambled screen
<starrats> Yotson does your touchpad and keyboard lock-up/freeze on start-up and reboot?
<PotatoHead> Hello world!
<PotatoHead> Looking for some help with printer installation...  It is hanging on install every time I attempt, regardless of USB or Wifi.
<Yotson> starrats, cant say they do. When i see a cursor, i can move it.
<starrats> ah okay
<Yotson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1176062 describes what i have here the closest. Although i don't see the short period where the mouse/keyboard is un responsive but screen isn't garbled yet.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1176062 in linux (Ubuntu) "System usually crashes when starting Firefox and/or Thunderbird" [High,Expired]
<Luyin> Yotson: then it's probably something else
<Luyin> Yotson: I'm still waiting for your report of what exactly your errors are when starting ff or tb. in the terminal, on the gui you won't get anything else than misbehaviour.
<Yotson> to be very clear. i don't see any errors, be it i start ff/tb from desktop or cli. The moment i hit enter/click on launcher -> scrambled screen.
<Yotson> so, i would love to give you a error message. no idea how i can get it 'out there'
<starrats> Potatohead what printer are you trying to install and is this on xubuntu 14.04?
<PotatoHead> NX515 and correct 14.04
<PotatoHead> sorry Epson Stylus NX515
<starrats> is it a wifi or hard wired printer ?
<Luyin> Yotson: when you start ff via terminal, there is no output?
<Yotson> scrambled screen, thats the only output i can see.
<Luyin> (process:12144): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed I get when I try to open ff via terminal (ff opens normally anyway)
<PotatoHead> It auto recognizes the printer and it finds drivers, but when I install, the 'printer install' hangs every time.  I have tried installing both wired and wifi.  With the wifi, I choose the printer out of the list of recognized devices.
<PotatoHead> ..As opposed to choosing ipps,https etc..
<Yotson> Luyin, cant say i have that here or not. very little time between hitting enter and the garbled screen.
<Yotson> very little -> too little to notice anything.
<Luyin> Yotson: you can pipe the output into a text file. then you can see if there is anything interesting later.
<Luyin> Yotson: perhaps checking the log files of X.org might help, too.
<PotatoHead> If I turn off/on the printer I get the notification in the top right when it boots back up - "configuring new printer" then "No drivers installed" (not verbatim)
<starrats> I do not know why it's not installing.  If the printer is plugged via usb and is on and the computer is recognizing it and finds the drivers
<starrats> but it's not installing,
<PotatoHead> Could I attempt to install via command line and look to see where it is fudging up?
<starrats> I'm not sure, maybe someone else has that answer.  I have a 10 yr old Canon printer usb and Xubuntu captured it and got the drivers and it works just fine, so don't know on an Epson.
<PotatoHead> I do hate this printer with a passion, so I blame it :).
<PotatoHead> This guy had no problem with printer - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524746
<Yotson> thanks for your effort. out of time and battery here...
<starrats> Some printers are not as compatible with Xubuntu as others and they 'almost work' but there's an error somewhewre, I'm surprised that my old printer works with xubuntu.
<PotatoHead> Interesting.  The printer wizard is hanging if I choose 'local driver', instead of bringing me to an explorer to choose the file
<xubuntu420> help
<starrats> !ask | xubuntu420
<ubottu> xubuntu420: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu420> I am trying to install xubuntu on my xp machine which has no cd player (it is a Samsung N130) is there anywhere that I can find a step by step DIY guide, I have looked and looked but cannot find one. Many thanks
<GridCube> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GridCube> xubuntu420, ^
<xubuntu420> many thanks ubottu & GridCube
<xubuntu820> hi
<xubuntu249> Hello
<xubuntu249> Is it ok to ask for help here on something?
<xubuntu820> got problem to install driver Nvidia on my Xubuntu 14
<Deepfriedice> xubuntu249, Sure.
<xubuntu820> I'm a real novice on it
<xubuntu249> I have two blank hard drives, both formatted and clean, no OS on either.  I would like to dual boot Xubuntu on one hard drive and Windows 7 on the other.  Will Xubuntu help me do that?
<Grub_> hi
<Grub_> I need some help with my xubuntu grub
<Grub_> is there anyone who can hel me?
<koegs> xubuntu249: easiest way is: install windows first, then xubuntu, the installer will help you and grub will be able to boot both
<Deepfriedice> xubuntu249, Dual-booting should be pretty easy if you have two separate hard drives.
<Grub_> thanks, I will explain my problem
<xubuntu249> Thanks, so with burning Xubuntu to a DVD and running it after installing Windows 7 to one hard drive, Xubuntu should help me set up the dual boot?
<Grub_> I installed Xubuntu in dual boot with windows, obviously I installed win first
<koegs> xubuntu249: basically: yes
<Grub_> the I installe grub customizer
<Deepfriedice> xubuntu249, It should do, though if you put Xubuntu on the other harddrive there shouldn't be much to set up.
<xubuntu249> Ok, I am brand new to Xubuntu, having tried Ubuntu and Mint, so wasn't sure how it would work with two hard drives with windoze on one.
<Deepfriedice> xubuntu249, Grub should auto detect Windows, and Windows won't complain because you haven't changed anything on it's drive.
<Grub_> because I did this for a person who is not expert, I used  GC to hide other boot, letting only Win and Ubuntu
<Grub_> but because i installed more ram, I wanted to do a memtest
<xubuntu249> Good, and thanks for the assurance, I want to have a Linux distro on my desktop and this seems like a good opportunity to install it, with two hard drives available for the two OS.
<Deepfriedice> Grub_, There are Memtest CDs.
<Grub_> So I opened grub customizer and reactivated memtest in boot start screen
<Grub_> I rebooted and the boot screen only tells me
<Grub_> Minimal BASH-like line editing
<Grub_> how can I restore grub?
<Grub_> I found where are the various boot locations
<Grub_> so I know that xubuntu root is in hd0,5
<Grub_> how can I boot it? I tried this page https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/GRUB_2?rd=Grub2#Encountering_the_dreaded_Grub2_boot_prompt
<Grub_> "Encountering the dreaded GRUB 2 boot prompt "
<Deepfriedice> Grub_, I'm no expert on GRUB, but I think live CDs have a "repair GRUB" option
<Grub_> but it does not work
<Grub_> I will try the cd, I stay if someone has other suggestions
<Deepfriedice> Otherwise, you are going to need to boot off a Live CD and fix grub from in the live system.
<slickymasterWork> Grub_: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Grub_> the kernel version of xubutu 14.04 is 3.5.5, right?
<Grub_> I loook at your link
<Grub_> slickymasterWork, I will use grup repair only if i can't access my linux partition
<slickymasterWork> ok
<Grub_> I found that this line is oudated grub> linux (hd0,1)/vmlinuz-3.0.0-1.fc16.i686 root=/dev/sda3 rhgb quiet selinux=0
<Grub_> the new kernel version is 3.13.0-24
<slickymasterWork> yes, that's the kernel version shipped with 14.04
<Grub_> good, that's something to work on
<amundsen> hi
<Caveat> hello
<amundsen> what would happen in case that xfce 4.12 would be publisehd ...lets say ...in august? xubuntu 14.04 would be updated to that version ?
<amundsen> or it would be in backports ?
<brainwash> most likely available via backports
<Grub_> II successfully restored grub using this guide
<Grub_> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Grub_> but I have to use again grub customizer, I'm scared it will do a mess again :/
<qwebirc105815> be fearless Grub_
<qwebirc105815> ;)
<Grub_> I'll try, let's see what happens
<Grub_> ubuntu customizer crashed
<Grub_> rebooted, seems ok
<Grub_> :D
<qwebirc490174> great Grub_
<qwebirc490174> kudos
<Grub_> You were right, the easiest solution was only to restore grub via live session
<qwebirc490174> glad you got it fixed
<Grub_> me too
<augis420> hello friends. any1 online?
<knome> augis420, ask your question and find out
<augis420> decided to try xubuntu... but have some trouble with installing it...when i choose the option to instal my laptop hangs and monitor shows rainbows like graphical error...is it possible that my laptop have to slow graphical card for xubuntu?
<augis420> any1 up for helping me with this?
<augis420> knome?
<bazhang> did you md5 the iso augis420
<augis420> yes, shure... but also i should mention that ive tryed the wubi instalation way... but i dont think so thats my problem...installation is starting, but on about half completed, laptop hangs...
<bazhang> whats the graphic card, I doubt thats the issue though
<bold_> is there a way to install sgminer with nvidia?
<augis420> i realy dont know... but my laptop is pretty old...
<bazhang> cudaminer is what you would want iirc
<augis420> i have packled bell easy note with 480 mb ram, about 16gb free space on hdd and i gues 1.4 yhz proc...thats all i know...
<augis420> should boot from dvd will help?or thats a graphical issue?
<bazhang> thats mighty small amount of ram
<bazhang> perhaps lubuntu would be a better fit
<augis420> but wiki says, that u can run xubuntu even on 64mb ram...thats why i want to try this os...maybe laptop will run more faster thanwinxp
<ElderDryas> augis420: Did you ever think of checking the Xubuntu site for requirements? "To install and run the Xubuntu 12.04 release, it is strongly recommended to have at least 512 MB of memory. Installing with the alternate or Minimal CD requires you to have only 128 MB of memory"
<ElderDryas> And as bazhang said, one of the distros speciallizing in low footprints would be a better option (at least less frustrating)..
<ElderDryas> which reminds me, why does it say 12.04? :)
<augis420> ive found the way how to install 14.04 xubuntu with wubi tricking it with lubuntu...may this couse the problem to?
<bazhang> as the alternate no longer exists, it'd be the mini cd, then build up
<knome> augis420, yes.
<bazhang> augis420, dont bother with wubi
<augis420> so if i will try dvd xubuntu installation it would bring me better results?
<bazhang> no
<augis420> so lubuntu is what should end my problem with installation?
<bazhang> it's worth a try
<augis420> hmm...
<ElderDryas> augis420: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu  See "System Requirements"
<augis420> cant it be a problem, that im installing double os?winxp and xubuntu?
<ElderDryas> Not if you're doing it correctly, lots of folks dual boot with no problems.
<ElderDryas> It's more likely a hardware issue.
<augis420> also many folks says that wubi way of installalling xubuntu 14.04 not recomended and may couse issues....cant it be so?
<bazhang> avoid wubi
<ElderDryas> like the plague
<xangua> augis420: wubi has been unmaintained for two years and is incompatible with uefi
<augis420> omg...my laptop also sometimes shot downs imediately, maybe its wubi cause this?
<bazhang> or a completely overmatched old laptop
<augis420> ive also tryed unetboot program, but same sh*t...laptop gangs wit very colorfull image.lol
<ElderDryas> augis420: In all honestly, bazhang's absolutely correct...I'd really suggest trying something like lubuntu, puppy, something with really low system requirements.
<augis420> and one more question...ive didnt read anything about lubuntu. but as i understand i can use all the warez like ubuntu ane etc...or it have some limitations?
<ElderDryas> Here's a starting list (but be careful, I see a couple of distros that I don't consider low system requirements)  http://distrowatch.com/search.php?ostype=Linux&category=Old+Computers&origin=All&basedon=All&notbasedon=None&desktop=All&architecture=All&status=Active
<ElderDryas> augis420: "warez" is another problem.  Just because you can install a distro and an application is in their repos doesn't mean you can actually use the application easily...i.e., with 480 mb of RAM, I doubt that you could run something like GIMP really well.
<augis420> ive found a lmms. can i run it with my laptop?ive tryed with winxp, but...u  imagine the result..
<ElderDryas> and what is a "lmms" ?
<bazhang> audacious is what you want not lmms
<bazhang> !lmms
<augis420> *linux music making studio or smth like that
<bazhang> its much like winamp
<ElderDryas> ah...winamp...those were the days :)
<augis420> no my interest is music making
<ElderDryas> augis420: http://lmms.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Requirements  Looks like "no, not well"
<ElderDryas> and if your interest is "music making", that laptop is just not going to cut it, no matter what distro you install.
<bazhang> with that amount of ram, that wont be happening. you could play mp3
<augis420> just 2 more questions and im out...i guess my unknowing realy annoying.ok?(ok thats not 1 of those 2 questions)
<ElderDryas> that was a statement, not a question :)
<bazhang> nope , not annoying at all
<bazhang> we live for this
<augis420> u realy friendly ppl. on internet i read that linux users are not friendly...dislike for that!
<bazhang> thats very nice of you to say augis420
<augis420> what about using windows apps on linux? does emulation uses more ram?
<ElderDryas> yes
<augis420> much?
<cfhowlett> augis420 if you have to ask ...
<bazhang> !wine | augis420
<ubottu> augis420: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<augis420> hm...doesnt matter...my music making will be continued on more effective laptop....my next(last) question is about flash on lubuntu. can i watch movies online with no problem?
<xubuntu389> hallo everybody
<cfhowlett> augis420 sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras            for all the required codecs
<xubuntu389> i've installed bodhi on my old pc
<ElderDryas> augis420: You'd be better off asking on #lubuntu, and it depends what what/where you're watching...youtube, no problem, netflix, big problem :)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389  bodhi is not supported here.  sorry
<xubuntu389> and now i want to install xubuntu instead of bodhy
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 OK - your question???
<xubuntu389> and now i want to install xubuntu instead of bodhy
<xubuntu389> but there's a problem: i install bodhi with plop, because usb and cd don't work as bios
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<xubuntu389> thanks very much for this link http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<xubuntu389> if i've problem can i ask in this chat?
<augis420> ok ppl. im realy thankfull for ya help and i will say: have a nice day and live on this what you are doing, because thats the future! thanks again and cya. i will try lubuntu and will try to join the community of creation
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 of course ... or in !linux
<cfhowlett> augis420 you HAVE looked at ubuntu studio, right?
<augis420> no,i dont know ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> augis420 www.ubuntustudio.org
<bazhang> he only has 480mb of ram cfhowlett
<xubuntu389> can you give me the link of download of xubuntu no pae?
<cfhowlett> bazhang d'oh!
<cfhowlett> augis420 little incentive to start saving up for a computer upgrade ...
<xubuntu389> can you tell me a version of xubuntu no pae?
<ElderDryas> xubuntu389: "Lubuntu and Xubuntu offered a PAE and a non-PAE release up to and including 12.04, but from 12.10 only the PAE releases are maintained" from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 so 12.04 non-pae is still supported.
<xubuntu389> where i download it?
<ElderDryas> and it's got, what, another year on support?
<xubuntu389> if i click on "Download" it redirect me on xubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> ElderDryas about that -
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.04/release/
<ElderDryas> xubuntu389:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<ElderDryas> cfhowlett: Yes?
<cfhowlett> ElderDryas yeah I just saw that error.   sorry.
<xubuntu389> thank you. it isn't pae version, is it?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 us the xubuntu link.  My auto-complete is incorrect
<xubuntu389> ok
<xubuntu389> it seems strange, 1 hour!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 ??? 1 hour for ... what?
<xubuntu389> 1 hour for download
<ElderDryas> I've found that the archived versions (and dailies, sometimes) can be a bit slow downloading
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 torrent's are frequently faster ...
<xubuntu389> a question:  here http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html for xubuntu wich file i have to select
<xubuntu389> look at 2)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 OLD OLD link
<xubuntu389> can you tell me the newest link?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<xubuntu389> where i have to look exactly?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 that link gives you the exact method.  start on the first line ...
<xubuntu389> but there a lot a lot a lot of lines...
<ElderDryas> and here's some more lines... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<xubuntu389> i have a problem
<xubuntu389> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Procedure_2 look at step 2
<xubuntu389> where i found it?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 "it"?
<xubuntu389> where i grab initrd.gz
<ElderDryas> cfhowlett: The instructions he's referring to are OLD (This procedure was used for Hardy. It may be adaptable for Gutsy) he can't find the files they talk about.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu389 ElderDryas I thought this was the most current link.  If there's a new one, I don't see it.  sorry for any confusion caused.
<xubuntu389> one moment.
<xubuntu389> i have to read installation "Without CD"
<ElderDryas> cfhowlett: I think it is...but it's still old :)  xubuntu389 the last link I posted has many install methods, take a look.
<xubuntu389> or "Procedure 1,2"
<tsaavik> Finally got my indicator-application stable. Had to disable the 'Application Menus (Global Menu)' option, which I didn't like anyway :D
<tsaavik> Now I just need to figure out how to re-assign my 'sleep' button to screen lock, it somehow got reset after a reboot
<xubuntu389> if i try to create folder /boot the system tell me i havent't permission
<xubuntu389> if i try to create folder /boot the system tell me i havent't permission
<tsaavik> sudo mkdir /boot
<xubuntu389> and how i delete this folder with sudo command?
<xubuntu389> there's a big problem
<xubuntu389> i reboot the computer
<xubuntu389> and the problem is
<xubuntu389> error: file not found
<xubuntu389> grub rescue>_
<akis> hi all. does anyone knows about MTP devices connection?
<sleezio> hello, is there an 'active desktop' app for x/ubuntu? for like...using an animated gif for wallpaper?
<sleezio> ...animated gif from a url...that can update itself every x amount of minutes
<David-A> sleezio: (non-answer) a long time ago, it was possible to uncheck "let xfce control desktop background" and then run a video as background with e.g. mplayer -rootwin -nosound -noconsolecontrols
<David-A> sleezio: nowadays, I don't know
<sleezio> thanks
<David-A> sleezio: come back. there is a solution e.g here: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331632-start-0.html
<mynyml> i'm unable to pair a bluetooth keyboard with xubuntu 14.04. the blueman assistant gives me numbers to input from the keyboard but it always fails. i can otherwise connect the device using "proceed without pairing", so i know the connection itself works.
<mynyml> there is a bug report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/blueman/+bug/438124) but no workaround has been proposed in the thread. One alternative i've seen mentioned somewhere else is to pair using the bluez-gnome applet but it seems to be unavailable in 14.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438124 in Blueman "Connecting bluetooth keyboard fails at passkey input" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<mynyml> if anyone has suggestions for a workaround it would be very appreciated.
<DomiX> hi, how do I made private home directory for my users ? chmod is the only way ?
<pleia2> DomiX: if you want to change the default for every new user, you chmod the permissions of the /etc/skel directory to be what you want, ie 600
<pleia2> the /etc/skel directory is what is copied exactly for each new user, including the permissions
<pleia2> (of course /etc/skel is owned by root, and users homedirs are owned by them)
<pleia2> I'd also recommend editing /etc/skel/.profile so that the umask is correct too
<DomiX> there is no graphical way ?
<pleia2> I don't know
<DomiX> if I change the default UMASK in login.defs Public will not be visible
<starrats> breaking the fall colors of orange and yellow in and outs, lol
#xubuntu 2014-05-10
<RippSteakface> Anyone know of a way to break the Sensors Plugin away from the upper panel and into the desktop area space? I've seen some cool screenshots from Ubuntu distros with the CPU temp/etc. as a widget on the desktop.
<RippSteakface> Nevermind I think I figured it out for now.
<akis> hi all. i just followed instuctions from here http://www.mysolutions.it/mounting-your-mtp-androids-sd-card-on-ubuntu/ to mount my mtp device succesfully. But any time i unmount it and then i want to mount again i have to give again commands : sudo chmod 775 /media/MTPdevice & sudo mtpfs -o allow_other /media/MTPdevice to mount it again. Is there anyway to write a script for auto-mount any time i connect the device to my 12.04 system? any idea on
<akis> this?
<bold_> I have compiled and installed a program from source and installed it. I want to remove that program now. How to do it?
<delt> Hello
<delt> My laptop screen shuts itself off when i close the laptop lid, and there's no way to get it back on except to change console, or reboot
<delt> even xrandr --auto, or xset dpms force on don't do it
<veebull> are you running nvidia graphics?
<delt> yes
<delt> that might be the problem?
<delt> the nv driver causing this problem?
<veebull> delt: I've had similar problems off-n-on... I noticed on the ubuntu forums a number of threads where folks had problems with the current kernel and nvidia graphics, specifically regarding resume from sleep, after boot, etc.
<veebull> delt: I don't recall the specifics, but I think they recommended passing specific parameters to the kernel on boot - you'd have to search the forums to find the details
<delt> re?
<delt> thanks, that was very helpful info
<delt> *searches*
<delt> also i should test with "nouveau" driver see if it also causes the same problem
<veebull> not sure... I just saw it in passing when I was fighting with another problem (couldn't get past a black screen on startup using a USB stick install).  I think I was searching for 'black screen' or 'blank screen' - something like that.
<delt> this is weird.... with "nouveau" the problem is similar, but xrandr --auto can reactivate the screen.
<bekks> !nomodeset | veebull
<ubottu> veebull: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<veebull> bekks: thanks!
<SunilJoshi> hello, where i can dpkg logs?
<SunilJoshi> I am getting a black screen as soon as i perform sudo apt-get upgrade
<starrats> good morning to all who might be awake
<SunilJoshi> How can create shutdown and restart options on the desktop same as we have on the login screen in xubuntu14.04
<starrats> SunilJoshi there are those options when you shutdown/restart on 14.04, what do you want to do?
<SunilJoshi> starrats: i can see logout option but there is no shutdown/restart option in the menu
<starrats> have clicked on the logout button?
<elfy> not sure about on the desktop - but add Action Plugins to the panel if you want - then right click on it and you can set up the actions you want
<xubuntu889> I'm just arrived at 14.04 lts. I like it much more than 12.04 I used for some years but I have some troubles
<xubuntu889> First of all graphics: Some colour in certain area of the video, disappear. Only moving the mouse on there come out again but then they disappear again.
<xubuntu889> Then I have trouble with the users. I have an external home where I have some users. I add it through the main menu, without the password to log, but when I try to log by them, the system ask me a password that of course is incorrect so I cannot access to my old profiles! :-(
<xubuntu713> hi I could really use some help. I'm not that tech savvy but I do know a little. I have a Sony vaio VGN-NR120E laptop. it has xubuntu system installed and it used to work ok, but now it won't boot up. I try the f-11 key on boot up but it just keeps going going going with errors
<cubed_root> i'm running xubuntu, but want to try out some of the other desktop environments (cinnamon & enlightenment).  this shouldn't affect my xubuntu installtion, right?
<cubed_root> i'm running 14.04 i should also mention
<cfhowlett> cubed_root nope.
<cubed_root> thanks cfhowlett
<starrats> cfhowlett is cinnamon available for xubuntu now?
<cfhowlett> !info cimmamon
<ubottu> Package cimmamon does not exist in trusty
<starrats> ah okay thanks
<starrats> was just curious
<cubed_root> bah -- why did i upgrade to 14 lol
<starrats> cubed_root why do you say this?
<cubed_root> because i've just had a couple of problems running 14 and i haven't had time to look into
<cubed_root> and wanted to try cinnamon & enlightment and it sounds like i'll have to wait
<cubed_root> i'm guessing all will be right in a couple months though
<starrats> you can always put mint on vm or as a partition on your HDD, mint offers cinnamon.
<cubed_root> yea i was thinking about doing this. i just made some space on my hard drive (made my windows partition smaller)
<Azelphur> how do I stop the screen from locking on Xubuntu 14.04?
<slickymaster> Azelphur, In Settings Manager -> Light Locker Settings
<Azelphur> slickymaster: it's set to Never on both blank screen and switch off display, yet it keeps doing it
<Azelphur> there's also power manager, which is set to never on AC, yet it still turns off
<Azelphur> wondering if there's any more places to try
<slickymaster> Azelphur, in the Light Locker Settings did you set the 'Enable light-locker' to Off?
<Azelphur> no
<slickymaster> do it
<Azelphur> slickymaster: done, I have no lock screen now though haha
<Azelphur> guess I'll install xscreensaver for that
<xubuntu541> hello everybody, just installing xubuntu ...
<xubuntu541> :)
<might_get_loud> hi, welcome to the family
<might_get_loud> :)
<yerill> hi, have a question regarding blueman-manager.  i'm getting "Device added successfully, but failed to connect" when trying to use a bluetooth headset.  workd well when using 12.04 ubuntu with gnome-bluetooth, but not with xubuntu and blueman
<dreamon> Hello. I have removed pulseaudio from Ubuntu 14.04. had audio problems. Now it works with alsa, but my panel dont have any volumecontrol anymore
<xubuntu439> hoi, ik krijg mijn monitor dingus niet te zien .... probeer hem aan een externe door te kabelen
<drc> dreamon: Looks like there's a "volumeicon-alsa", but I have <no> idea if it's anygoos, or even current.
<drc> s/anygoos/any good/
<drc> Everything else looks like pulseaudio related.
<slickymaster> !nl ! xubuntu439
<ubottu> slickymaster: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slickymaster> !nl | xubuntu439
<ubottu> xubuntu439: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<dreamon> drc, pulseaudio is bad for me. skype sound is looping and microphone is not hearable
<xubuntu439> thanks ubottu, .... my monitor controls have disappeared .. and i am trying to cable into a tv/monitor .... any hints??
<drc> xubuntu439: ubottu is a bot, his help will be very limited :)
<xubuntu439> aha
<a_muva__> <dreamon>: try to install volti or xfce-volumed
<drc> a_muva__: does volumed give one a panel widget or just the ability to use the multimedia buttons (say, on laptops) ?
<a_muva__> xfce-volumed is an applet
<drc> a_muva__: Not to get confrontational here, but "This is a volume keys control daemon for Xfce Desktop environment. It controls the volume using multimedia keys, for the card configured in xfce4-mixer."  I have it installed and can find nothing in "add Items" that even suggests adding a volume control to the panel.  What am I missing?
<a_muva__> drc: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/230106/how-to-set-volume-in-xubuntu. if not just remove it.
<drc> dreamon: You can always create a launcher and run alsamixer from it...really sub-optimal :(
<drc> a_muva__: I have no problem, it's dreamon, and we thought alike on alsamixer :)
<dreamon> nono.. I have a lot of issues since upgrad 12.04 to 14.04. Its just a little thing :)
<drc> dreamon: the link a_muva__ gave references an xfce4-mixer...this might be another option.
<drc> again, no idea, never used it, not installed
<dreamon> xfce4-mixer -> does a good job. since removed pulseaudio a have no auto control on panel. but the panel also makes problemes. I cannot change positions on notifier, or hide. but thats next problem :)
<a_muva__> dreamon: try to add Launcher
<dreamon> hehe.. volti does a icon in Panel :)
<dreamon> that rock. thanks!!
<xubuntu155> Hi.
<drc> hello
<xubuntu155> I'm installing xubuntu 14.04 right now, what do you have?
<xubuntu155> Szia.
 * Unit193 looks at the channel name.
<Unit193> Xubuntu! :D
<drc> What!  I'm in the wrong place...darn!
<xubuntu155> Lol.
<xubuntu155> What did you think you were in?
<eleventeen> On a scale from 1 to "compiling the Plan 9 kernel for a Raspberry Pi", how difficult would it be to upgrade straight from 12.10 to 14.04?
<Unit193> Hard, or chance of success?
<eleventeen> Info about both would be nice, if there's a difference.
<Unit193> Easy to do, but it's unsupported (thus pretty much untested) and you don't get any magic done by do-release-upgrade.
<Unit193> Could end up being more effort than just hopping a few versions.
<eleventeen> Okay, which magics in particular are supposed to happen? Also, would going to 13.10 first keep the standard magic?
<Unit193> I have no idea what do-release-upgrade does, I just know it does some things to try and make it as smooth as it can (marking some packages to be removed, keeping some, gracefully backing out, etc.)
<eleventeen> Okay, so would going through 13.10 first make sure that stuff still happens?
<Unit193> Yep.
<eleventeen> Hmm
<eleventeen> I guess since I won't be around long to troubleshoot issues on this compy, I'll just do the safe way.
<eleventeen> Unit193: thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu902> Hi :)
<drc> hello
<xubuntu902> One questeion: where can I get informations about the colors used in xubuntu? There'd been a page on wiki.ubuntu.com but I can't find it...
<knome> what colors?
<xubuntu902> #000000 ...
<drc> it's black
<xubuntu902> Yes - there was a list which colors should be used on Xubuntu, Ubuntu ...
<knome> in the logo or somewhere else?
<xubuntu902> Yes
<knome> yes to which one?
<xubuntu902> Logo, Menu...
<knome> the ubuntu color palette is at http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette
<knome> the xubuntu logo colors are specified in http://xubuntu.org/marketingresources/
<xubuntu902> Thank you very much, knome :)
<stepborc> I'm a onwer of a logitech K520 keyboard. Since a few days the mute and the volume keys stop working. has sombody an idea whats happend?
<drc> stepborc: 1) They worked before? (I'm assuming yes) 2) Did they work Out Of The Box before? 3) You've changed <nothing> since they were working? 4) Do they work if you boot the live cd/dvd/usb?
 * drc suddenly realizes that there is no more Live CD :)
<knome> uhm?
<drc> there is?
<knome> well, no, but there is live DVD...
<knome> :P
<knome> why wouldn't there be live?
<drc> I said " live cd/dvd/usb" then realized the "cd" was no longer valid :)
<drc> shoild have been more specific.
 * drc hopes knome is planning a well-earned vacation as soon as the reins are handed over?
<stepborc> drc: yes they worked before. I update the system more or less daily. May an update change something. I think it's a good idea to try a live system.
<knome> drc, let's see. i've taken breaks before, they are definitely for the best
<drc> Before you go any further, I'd try that.  Come back and let us know and we can work from there.
<drc> stepborc, not knome :)
<knome> i get it ;)
<stepborc> I will try it, but i think it's a kernel problem. On my parallel Manjaro 0.8.9 installation with kernel 3.10.xxx every key on th eK520 is working. Since Ubuntu 13.10 the for-/backward and play/pause key stopped working.
<drc> 13.10?  " Since a few days" ?
<stepborc> Sorry, not 13.10. Since 13.04.
<drc> 13.04 or 14.04 ?
<stepborc> The volume key stopped working a few days before. the other keys stopp there work earlier, but they are not really neccessary.
<stepborc> 13.04
<drc> I'm out
<stepborc> why? the keyboard has a lot of multimedia keys. on the left there are the for-/backward/play keys. They stopped working on 13.04. I accept it. The keys on the right side (loudness) worked well. If I get a customer call I can mute the music. That's  ok.
<stepborc> by the way, i prefer (x)ubuntu. There are more support as on Manjaro.
#xubuntu 2014-05-11
<eleventeen> So my upgrade from 12.10 to 13.10 has been stuck at the flashplugin-installer downloading step for a couple of hours; should I just kill it and start it again?
<brodyrethy_> Hello.
<drc> hello
<brodyrethy_> Do you know how to get Skype on xubuntu 14.04?
<drc> nope, never touch the stuff :)
<drc> There is this though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype . I'd assume that it'd hold good for Xubuntu asl well.
<xangua> brodyrethy_: open software center, enable partner  repository, install Skype
<drc> Even easier :)
<brodyrethy_> Thanks.
<brodyrethy_> :)
<xubuntu795> Hello- so I'm here. I have a question about the 12.04 that I installed last night. it starts up painfully slow, and I can't get to my "windows" operating system. should I go back?
<xubuntu795> Looked in the FAQs, but didn't find what seemed to help. tried editing "GRUB", but it's read only.
<brodyrethy_> I think it's because of windows and xubuntu dual boot.
<delt> how come nvidia proprietary drivers == no bootup screen? :(
<drc> No idea...it's a known problem, so I suspect someone's working on it and will release the solution when it's found.
<Unit193> I have nVidia and plymouth, more or less.
<drc> Unit193: Which nvidia driver (I'm wondering if it makes a difference which version one uses)?
<Unit193> I set a fb size.
<delt> how come my system doesn't have "vbeinfo" or "hwinfo"?
<delt> No command 'hwinfo' found, did you mean: Command 'hinfo' from package 'ganeti-htools' (universe)
<delt> hwinfo: command not found
<Unit193> http://en.opensuse.org/openSUSE:Plymouth < That's what I saw.
<drc> delt: I see no hwinfo or vbeinfo in the repos...there is a vbetool (installed on my system) and a hwdata (not installed).
<rstreeter> I was wondering how to get Thunar's sendto mail recipient to use Geary? I have it set to default email client but get an input/output error when I try to send a file via the send to mail recipient
<delt> ok, i can run "vbeinfo" from the grub menu. It only shows VESA modes for some reason :/ :(
<vrkalak> hey, Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy.
<xubuntu808> Hi! Why does xubuntu LTS have 3 years support when ubuntu LTS have 5 years support?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu808 it just does - probably cause ubuntu has more people to support it than xubuntu does
<deni_> good morning people!
<xubuntu808> Is it more difference than just the desktop layout?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu808 of course.  compare the installed applications
<ochosi> xubuntu808: you'll still be getting updates for the kernel etc in xubuntu after 3yrs, but the xfce components will only be supported with bugfixes by us for 3yrs (for what cfhowlett said)
<deni_> I would like to ask a question could I?
<ochosi> !ask
<cfhowlett> !ask|deni_
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> deni_: please see above
<deni_> ah ok...so I have to use the forum?
<xubuntu808> I havent met any bugs yet. New to Linux and like the look of xubuntu best. I go for the LTS versions. Thanks for the replies.
<cfhowlett> deni_ ASK YOUR QUESTION ...
<deni_> thank you cfhowlett
<deni_> my question is about the lock screen features
<deni_> *feature
<deni_> I have the following two problems:
<deni_> first one when I use it, if I am listening to some sound it stops working, I mean I cannot hear anything when I turn the lock screen on
<deni_> I have seen the setting but I am unable to find a solution
<deni_> the second problem is that, randomly, sometimes, when I turn the lock screen on and I want to enter the password for to unlock it, moving the mouse or pressing a key, the screen is black and I am forced to enter the password blindly
<deni_> without see anything in the morning
<deni_> could somebody tell me something about these issues?
<deni_> thank you to all!
<Morrog> I have 2 user accounts on my Xubuntu 13.10. For user A i have a wallpaper image set, and LightDM follows this. For user B i have set a #000000 background. LightDM however still picks the default xubuntu wallpaper. Any idea how i can tell LightDM to have it listen to my user B setting?
<knome> Morrog, that might have something to do with not being a wallpaper
<Morrog> yeah i suspected as much. but it's still quite annoying
<knome> Morrog, i guess if you made a 1x1px black image and stretched it, it would work
<Morrog> Yes, that would've been my next choice
<knome> ack. i just asked one of the developers if this is known
<Morrog> it's a small insignificant problem anyway, but things should work, right? :-
<Morrog> :-)
<knome> sure, but priorities :)
<Morrog> of course :)
<knome> unfortunately we have other higher priority items to cope with
<Morrog> i'm sure of that
<Morrog> thank you for your answer. i will try the black pixel background
<knome> no problem
<knome> if you are willing to use some time, check if there is a bug about this in launchpad, and if not, file one
<flux242> knome: what's your priorities then?
<Morrog> i'll check it out
<Morrog> i imagine the known 14.04 issues are giving you much more trouble (like power manager and light-locker)
<knome> yeah, the black screen bug is very high priority
<Morrog> how linux distro devs don't all have grey hair from stress, it's beyond me ^^
<knome> acknowledging that it's not the end of the world if there is a bug helps ;)
<Morrog> from what i can tell you're all doing a fine job :)
 * knome bows
<knome> i hope so too, and i hope people can enjoy the fruit of the work
<Morrog> must be
<Morrog> but it's easier to complain than to say 'well done'
<knome> absolutely
<knome> but that's usually just the vocal minority
<knome> acknowledging that helps as well ;)
<Morrog> i'll try to file a bug
<knome> Morrog, cheers
<knome> i'm off, have fun everybody -->
<Morrog> have a good day
<knome> you too
<starrats> Strange question here?  Gave my old macbook running OSX Tiger, all out of date, cannot update, would like to put on xubuntu 14.04 on the entire HDD, is it possible or what?
<well_laid_lawn> should be ok starrats
<well_laid_lawn> check for howtos though
<starrats> thanks well_laid_lawn
<xubun2> i'm trying to get a notification (programatically) of when my screensaver is activated. i've tried xfce docs, but i'm wondering if i should look for this at the DE level or elsewhere ? any pointers would be helpful, tia.
<cfhowlett> xubun2 I know there
<cfhowlett> there's a log entry somewhere related to powersave or screensave but can't advise beyond that.
<Random832> Every time I log in I get eight "system problem detected" dialogs and two terminal windows - where is this stuff stored?
<Random832> [when I last logged out I had no terminal windows open (and usually it's only one)]
<cfhowlett> Random832 xubun2 ##linux may be able to give guidance
<elfy> Random832: /var/crash
<Random832> okay
<Random832> now what about the terminal windows?
<elfy> Random832: clear sessions - settings manager - session and startup - session
<Random832> it says to restart xfce4-terminal "if running"
<Random832> why does that open two windows if I only had one or none open?
<xubun2> cfhowlett: thanks
<xubuntu342> salut
<BBLLCC> hi
<BBLLCC> i have a duplicate sources problem, details here: http://sprunge.us/hTjP
<xangua> if they are duplicated then delete  it from your sources list or go to software center-edit menu- sources
<BBLLCC> xangua, so, simply find the files by the mentioned path and delete the files...
<jmelton> Hello, I'm just getting started using xubuntu.  I created and logged into a user account that is listed as an administrator.  However, my password is not accepted when it asks for superuser priviledges (such as creating a wifi connection)
<jmelton> I can log in to Xubuntu just fine using my password
<elfy> jmelton: does password have symbols in it?
<jmelton> yes
<elfy> and do the keys for the symbols produce the right type in an editor - just checking you're not being caught by some ibus thing
<jmelton> I tried typing it in leafpad, it looked fine, then copy / pasted in into the box.
<elfy> and did it work?
<jmelton> no, it did not work
<jmelton> All of the symbols are things like @ $ % =
<elfy> so the normal user works - as does it's password, you've created a new user and the password doesn't work?
<jmelton> My new user password works fine when logging to xubuntu, just not when it asks for superuser rights
<jmelton> I disabled the default account once I was able to log in my new account, which was listed as an admin account.
<jmelton> thank you for responding to my request, by the way.  I appreciate the help.
<elfy> why did you delete the default account?
<jmelton> I just disabled it -  it's still there.  As for why I disabled it, I honestly don't have a good reason for doing so
<Kolor> Since upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 some applications aren't displaying their icon in the notification area (two examples are Dropbox and Deluge / deluge-gtk). If I run them via sudo their icons display but this is not a work around I'm happy with. Any ideas?
<SunilJoshi> Hello, how can i configure the Xubuntu menu to add shutdown and restart  buttons, just like that we have on login screen?
<elfy> SunilJoshi: I don't think that you can at present
<SunilJoshi> elfy: ok!
<Kolor> If you don't logout you can modify your xfce4-session-logout.desktop
<Kolor> just change the exec
<elfy> or instead of mucking about wit desktop files - you can just add action buttons to the panel and do it the old way
<SunilJoshi> Currently i am trying adding new buttons using menuLibre
<Kolor> right click panel > panel > add new items > action buttons
<Kolor> you should see your username in the new panel, that will give you the shutdown etc options
<SunilJoshi> Kolor: yup got it! thanks! But there is no restart in there
<elfy> right click on it
<elfy> and you can change what it shows
<SunilJoshi> elfy: yup found it :) !!!
<SunilJoshi> thanks
<DasFamiliar> Hello! I got a question for you guys.  I have a Lenovo Y500 that has its bios in legacy support, secure boot disabled. It has a Windows 7 partition on it I use for work, but I also would like to take the second partiton to use Xubuntu. However, when I try to install it, the installer (even gpart) ignores the partitions and sees the drive as its hasn't been touch.  Has anyone see and found a
<DasFamiliar> work around for this issue?
<starrats_> did you let xubuntu install automatically?
<DasFamiliar> Well when it didn't see the partition I was actually afraid to because of fear of losing the Windows partition.
<starrats_> and see your win7 partition to keep it, on one of thinstall panels it does ask you what you want to do with the install, like side by sisde or ?
<DasFamiliar> No, when that comes up. It's acting as if the Windows 7 partion doesn't even exist. Its treating it like its a hard drive that hasn't been formatted.
<starrats_> like side by side and keep all your files
<starrats_> ah okaybecausde i have numerously installed xubuntu 14.04 and everytime it has asked if i want to keep the other os and it's filesd to keep the partition
<starrats_> sorry typing to fast
<DasFamiliar> its okay.  It does give me a warning it sees GTP partiton tables, but it isn't sure what they are. It ask me if its GTP *yes/no*. If I choose yes, its showing a 1TB of unallocated space. If you chose no it has a ! error icon.  Then when you boot into windows you can see the 1TB split up in 2 partitions of 500G/each +/- a few gigs.
<DasFamiliar> I have read that Installing Windows 7 with UEFI disabled seems to do some weird things, but Xubuntu is acting as its not sure what its looking like.
<DasFamiliar> at* sorry.
<Swank> hey whats up. i installed Xubuntu a couple of months ago and got the basics down pretty well but i am dissapointed to see that when i put a DVD into my laptop, nothing happens. can anyone help?
<Swank> hey whats up. i installed Xubuntu a couple of months ago and got the basics down pretty well but i am dissapointed to see that when i put a DVD into my laptop, nothing happens. can anyone help?
<qwwert> Hej I decided to install XUbuntu on my Laptop somehow Windows 8 was installed before. I boot XUbuntu from Dvd with Secure Boot enabled,but I cannt install an installation drive. In the live system I'm not able to mount my harddrive.
<qwwert> Its a hybrid Ssd
<__raven_> hi
<__raven_> 14.04 networking problem similar to that: http://www.ubuntuask.com/q/answers-internet-problem-in-ubuntu-14-04-after-upgrading-from-12-04-450806.html "waiting for network configuration" during boot - known solutions?
<SunkSullen> Ugh I can't get Xubuntu to install on this stupid new HP slimline without going to boot menu...selected efi.....ubuntu....then grub
<SunkSullen> tried grub-config in xubuntu and installed to MBR but didnt work
<SunkSullen> are they trying to kill off Linux or what?
<David-A> SunkSullen: that last question was rhetorical, or you really are in doubt?
<SunkSullen> David-A sorry ignore that
<SunkSullen> please
<SunkSullen> then
<cubed_root> i got a bunch of error messages when running an install in synaptic. anyone know if it logs these error messages somewhere
#xubuntu 2015-05-04
<nicklas_> hello, anyone knows why ubuntu extras repos isnt available for (*)buntu 15.04?
<Unit193> nicklas_: Because it only really caused issues and wasn't really used.
<nicklas_> Unit193: so it wont come back/show, come for 15.04 at all? i dont need to wait for it?
<Unit193> Nope, just remove it.  Partner is the useful repo.
<nicklas_> ok cool
<nicklas_> ive been waiting for it to show up on sources list generator, so i can start working on my fresh 15.04 install
<nicklas_> Unit193: thanks alot for your answer, saved me alot of unneccesary waiting
<Unit193> Hah, sure thing.
<nicklas_> bedtime, babaj
<packetprophet> hello
<packetprophet> trying to install xubutu 15
<packetprophet> when i go to install it it hangs on the circly thing that spins
<packetprophet> and i stop hearing the dvd rom
<packetprophet> i ran the disk checker with no errors
<packetprophet> i deisabled secure boot
<packetprophet> installing wih uefi
<packetprophet> enabled the cpm
<packetprophet> in bios
<packetprophet> machine is currently windows 8.1 if that matters
<packetprophet> on an asus laptop4
<packetprophet> also turned fastboot off
<GridCube> for some reason after upgrading to 15.04 xfdesktop wasnt loading with the system, launching it from a terminal seems to have fixed the issue, but i dont know if that will be the case after a reboot :P we weill have to see
<krytarik> GridCube: Clear saved sessions.
<GridCube> done
<GridCube> :)
<Finetundra> how would one reinstall libvncserver?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install libvncsercer --reinstall ?
<Finetundra> E: Unable to locate package libvncserver
<Finetundra> :(
<GridCube> !find libvncserver
<ubottu> Found: libvncserver-config, libvncserver-dev, libvncserver0, libvncserver0-dbg
<GridCube> !info libvncserver0
<ubottu> libvncserver0 (source: libvncserver): API to write one's own vnc server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.9+dfsg-6.1 (vivid), package size 123 kB, installed size 384 kB
<Finetundra> what is the prupose of adding that useless 0?
<GridCube> i dont know im not a developer
<GridCube> its is what ever the devs want it to be
<Finetundra> you've got a point
<GridCube> im actually more like a blob, but thanks
<Finetundra> hehe
<Finetundra> gonna reboot
<Finetundra> GridCube: it seems to have worked so oyu have my thanks
<Finetundra> *you
<lwizardl> hello
<Aldebaran> привет
<lwizardl> where are the settings to change the keyboard bindings for extra buttons on keyboards. such as media controls, etc
<Luminous> how do I configure the settings regarding when the computer turns off/hibernates/logs out when not in use?
<Contraband_Onion> hello
<krytarik> Contraband_Onion: Using different nicks doesn't help. :)
<krytarik> Also, hi.
<Contraband_Onion> well, it helped me to answer a question I had
<Contraband_Onion> about whether or not I was logged in
<krytarik> Ah.
<Luminous> so, do you know how to change when the computer logs out?
<dreamon> hello there. coming from gnome, mate, cinnamon.. but now I installed xfce. It worked fine. (one day) today I tried to reboot and only mousepointer is left and a little dot in the left upper corner.
<krytarik> Luminous: You mean lock the screen? What version are using then?
<krytarik> dreamon: How does the Guest session work?
<dreamon> It try..
<dreamon> -t
<Aldebaran> Explain how to get into tty. click Alt+Ctrl+F1 there is a black screen!
<Luminous> krytarik: Yes, the lock screen. Version 14.04.2 LTS
<krytarik> Luminous: Alright, then try "Settings Manager → Light Locker Settings".
<Luminous> krytarik: thanks.
<dreamon> krytarik, guest works fine
<krytarik> dreamon: Try clearing any saved sessions - "Settings Manager → Session and Startup → Session → Clear saved sessions".
<dreamon> krytarik, how can I do.. I have no kind of menus, bars, no terminal during xfce session.
<krytarik> Heh, alright. :D
<krytarik> dreamon: Then log out, switch to a tty with Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in there, "rm ~/.cache/sessions/*", log out, switch back to login screen with Ctrl+Alt+F7.
<dreamon> krytarik, No sorry. still the same.
<dreamon> after starting xfce .. went to tty1 and saw, there some xfce parts running..
<krytarik> dreamon: Try resetting the display config using the same way: "~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml".
<dreamon> krytarik, delete anything inside ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/* ??
<krytarik> No!
<dreamon> there is no displays.xml
<krytarik> Oh well then.
<krytarik> dreamon: Do you see any relevant error messages in "~/.xsession-errors"?
<dreamon> krytarik, its a short list .. no errors
<dreamon> can I reset xfce, I have nothing special to loos. I only configured yesterday first time. Was so happy with it. next da I rebooted an, got this problem ..
<krytarik> dreamon: That'd be what you referred to just before - I'd just move it though.
<dreamon> krytarik, sorry. english is not my main language.. what does it mean "I'd just move it though"
<krytarik> dreamon: Not delete, just rename or move it someplace else.
<dreamon> which folder? "~/.config/xfce4 ?
<dreamon> krytarik, Ok, renamed ~/.cache/xfce4 .. now it works!!
<krytarik> dreamon: Nice. :)
<dreamon> krytarik, Thank you very much
<dreamon> krytarik, Is it possible to find a easy theme to install. I think xfce imports some stuff out of gnome.. is this right?
<krytarik> dreamon: It's GTK+ theme + Xfwm4 theme.
<dreamon> where can I change it, and see what does it change? I rebooted 100 times..
<KW4HK> anyone know if mint-x theme work with xubuntu 15.04?
<KW4HK> dreamon: have you tried settings -> appearance?
<dreamon> KW4HK, yes I did. therefore I have a black background and kannt set it back.. strange thing
<lieber> hello guys! I wrote a screensaver/blank inhibitor and tested on my xfce 4.12, seems perfectly fine. If anyone could give it a shot and send me some feedback, I would be pleased, thank you very much -- https://github.com/liebermd/blank-inhibitor
<brainwash> lieber: advertising..
<brainwash> KW4HK: it only takes some seconds to test if the theme works, no need to ask if anyone tested a specific theme
<Aldebaran> how to open the console in 15.04 ???
<brainwash> Aldebaran: how did you open it in previous releases?
<baizon> Aldebaran: i dont understand this question?
<Aldebaran> how to get into tty1-6 ?
<Aldebaran> I have there a black screen
<bazhang> ctrol alt f1, f7 to get back
<Aldebaran> I have there a black screen jast
<bazhang> which one
<baizon> Aldebaran: ctrl +F1 and then press a key
<baizon> Aldebaran: then a login text should appear
<bazhang> why not use a regular terminal
<brainwash> bazhang: why not focus on his actual problem?
<brainwash> tty's not being spawned
<Aldebaran> black screen there and nothing happens
<brainwash> Aldebaran: did you tweak any systemd related config files?
<Aldebaran> not the carriage of any invitation or greeting or login
<brainwash> what does the command "journalctl -u getty@tty1.service" return?
<Aldebaran> No configuration files I did not touch, it can be associated with a video driver
<Aldebaran> http://pastebin.com/TTDXJ5wQ
<brainwash> mmh, did it work initially after upgrading to 15.04? and did you install a driver for your graphics card?
<Aldebaran> :(
<bazhang> apologies brainwash
<Aldebaran> so I installed the driver separately from the repository, system set to zero
<Aldebaran> dont update
<brainwash> did it work properly before installing the driver?
<Aldebaran> dont upgrade
<brainwash> you said that "it can be associated with a video driver"
<Aldebaran> I unchecked, the native driver was bad and I immediately put the other
<brainwash> and the other one triggers the black screen?
<Aldebaran> What about the driver I just assumed ...
<Aldebaran> should be checked, check it now!
<brainwash> but it's likely that the driver is the cause
<brainwash> according to journalctl, tty1 was spawned and it appeared to be functional
<brainwash> but it was not visible (black screen)
<brainwash> -> video issue
<Aldebaran> I goin check it
<Aldebaran> 5 sec
<Aldebaran> Yes, the whole thing turned into a video driver for AMD\ATI
<brainwash> Aldebaran: did you manage to fix it?
<Aldebaran> Now I try to boot from fglrx-update version of the driver
<Aldebaran> Unfortunately no, I could not fix the problem, sitting without TTY
<brainwash> :/
<Aldebaran> );
#xubuntu 2015-05-05
<function9x> hey guys. I've been experiencing wifi auto connect, not working on a reboot or the first power up of my laptop. I noticed this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1354924 and post no. 50 fixed it. I was wondering do I need to tell them that this also occurs on xubuntu???
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1354924 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Networkmanager does not autoconnect to wireless network" [Medium,Confirmed]
<function9x> it's working well so far.
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/olThrzp.png не работает, not work :(
<cfhowlett> !ru | Aldebaran
<ubottu> Aldebaran: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu36w> Hi Every boady.
<xubuntu36w> I'm Sadeq from Iran and I want to know if ubuntu support customers in my cuntry or not.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu36w, yes.  global support available
<xubuntu36w> Support as a helpdesk ?
<xubuntu36w> 2- how can I find a list of Iranian customers that officially using ubuntu?
<brainwash> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<baizon> xubuntu36w: well the 2. one would be a privacy issue. You would have to find them by yourself. You can use Facebook (https://fa-ir.facebook.com/ubuntu.ir) etc.
<baizon> xubuntu36w: i also recommend this http://forum.ubuntu.ir/
<xubuntu36w> Many thanks for your kind support
<gustavo_> what is the display manager used on xubuntu ?
<brainwash> gustavo_: lightdm
<gustavo_> brainwash: how can I found the default theme ? ... I'm not on xubuntu right now
<gustavo_> find*
<brainwash> gustavo_: it's also the Greybird theme which is the default Xubuntu theme
<brainwash> gustavo_: and lightdm-gtk-greeter is the frontend for lightdm
<gustavo_> great
<brainwash> so, lightdm + lightdm-gtk-greeter + greybird
<gustavo_> brainwash: thanks dude
<brainwash> :)
<aloiece>   My brightness adjust keys work on recovery mode, but not in normal boot. I'm using nouveau graphic drivers
<aloiece> It would be great if someone could send me in the right direction
<aloiece> last time I asked, I was using kernel 3.13, someone told me this should b fixed in newer kernels
<meteorhead> hello friends! I have installed xubuntu 15.04, but as soon as I type my login + password in lightdm; nothing happens, I end up with the mouse cursor
<meteorhead> dmesg and Xorg.0.log don't show any trouble
<meteorhead> replaced lightdm with gdm, to no avail
<meteorhead> would you please be kind enough to help me here?
<holstein> meteorhead: i read that you are able to login, but, i would still confirm the user/password via tty.. can you login via tty? if so, question: were you getting to the desktop via the live CD? are you up to date with upgrades and booted into the current/recent kernel? do you have any proprietary gpu drivers installed?
<meteorhead> holstein, thanks for your thorough answer, actually yes via tty I can login, keyboard layouts are configured correctly, actually I did upgrades when installing (checked option)
<meteorhead> as for the proprietary gpus, I have optimus
<holstein> meteorhead: i would guess its optimus related, since that is well known to be problematic.. a few things to note, you have a *different* kernel running than the one from the live iso.. maybe other software as well
<meteorhead> holstein, maybe I should reinstall the whole thing and keep my fingers crossed?
<holstein> i actually *never* take the updats any longer while installing, since, i want *esxactly* the same software from the live iso.. i find it helps me reduce variables
<brainwash> meteorhead: you should check ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log first
<holstein> meteorhead: i think, that would be on my list of options, for sure.. since you have a new installation.. though, finger-crossing wont have any effect.. i woudl note what software is supporting the hardware in the live environment
<holstein> i would also, just try installing proprietary drivers, and checking the log mentioned ^
<meteorhead> brainwash, interesting but I don't have a .cache directory (seeing this from a chroot)
<meteorhead> holstein, I think that I have both nvidia + nouveau installed and that may be creating a mess, though I tried blacklisting nouveau but it keeps being loaded by X
<holstein> when i can,i will disable that in the bios, and get the simplest setup.. in most cases, you cant, though..
<dreamon> Is xfce4-indicator-plugin bugy?.. I cant move or select hidden.. or something like that
<r0n> Hi guys, probbly not related to xubuntu in particular but need some help please : * pLum0 est parti (Quit: Leaving)
<r0n> <Ben64> karen_: the "help!" is not necessary. you just need to disable the laptop screen
<r0n> * penguin1263 (~Victor@107-132-61-47.lightspeed.clmboh.sbcglobal.net) a rejoint #ubuntu
<r0n> <atlaspaine> hello
<r0n> * srogi_wpierdol (~adrian@brl118.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl) a rejoint #ubuntu
<r0n> oups sorry
<r0n> http://askubuntu.com/questions/618756/random-shutdown-since-clean-install-of-xubuntu-15-04
<oiu> I'm running Xubuntu 15.04. When I receive an e-mail in Thunderbird, the envelope indicator icon doesn't change colour or anything. If I click on it, I can see there's a new e-mail, but if I don't see the initial notification I wouldn't know without checking manually. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<oiu> I apologise if I haven't explained the problem very well.
<brainwash__> oiu: sounds like bug 1450894
<ubottu> bug 1450894 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Messaging indicator does not indicate that there is a new message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450894
<oiu> brainwash__: Thank you very much.
<brainwash__> r0n: going back to 14.04 does not solve your problem, even though it used to work fine in 14.04?
<r0n> brainwash__, i installed 14.04 at the time it went out. Now it's 14.04.2 don't if that makes any difference ?
<brainwash__> r0n: it does, 14.04.2 installs a newer kernel and graphics stack
<r0n> is it possible to get the "old" 14.04 ?
<holstein> sure.. but, its old
<brainwash__> you could try to install the initial kernel version (3.13)
<holstein> old, as in not patched..
<brainwash__> but still supported
<holstein> i know, for me, if choosing between a security patch or a message indicator, i know where i would go
<brainwash__> we are talking about random shutdowns http://askubuntu.com/questions/618756/random-shutdown-since-clean-install-of-xubuntu-15-04
<r0n> ok will look in that direction. Do I need different graphic card version ? cause i suspect the nvidia card to be the cause
<r0n> only logs i could get is this
<r0n> [   27.955304] ACPI Error: Field [TMPB] at 274432 exceeds Buffer [ROM1] size 262144 (bits) (20141107/dsopcode-236)
<r0n> [   27.955307] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._ROM] (Node ffff88041f0fda00), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20141107/psparse-536)
<brainwash__> possible
<brainwash__> you will have to experiment
<holstein> random shutdowns.. i would run an older kernel for that..
<brainwash__> did you already search the internet for known problems with your hardware and newer ubuntu versions (or kernel/driver versions)?
<r0n> yes, but no luck
<brainwash__> you should add details about your hardware and currently used/tested drivers
<brainwash__> to your askubuntu question
<r0n> will do
<r0n> ok i'm on the old kernel now but still got the ACPI error. Don't know if it's related though
<r0n> I tried to install previous driver wich was 331 but it install 340 instead
<lostsoul> Anybody know what the default Clipboard Manager is in Xubuntu 15.04 and how I can access it?
<xangua> right clic in the panel, add it
<xangua> xfceclipor something like that
<lostsoul> right click in what panel?
<xangua> in hte xfce panel
<lostsoul> Thanks but still don't know where that is.
<lostsoul> Can you get me there step by step?
<xangua> right clic in a clear xfce panel, add widget or properties
<GreeningGalaxy> can anyone here tell me what xubuntu uses to handle control-shift-u/ISO14755 unicode input?
<GreeningGalaxy> it works everywhere in xubuntu and nowhere on my Debian system, and I'm trying to figure out why it works on the one so I can make it work on the other.
#xubuntu 2015-05-06
<Guest_> Hello?
<Guest_> anybody home?
<xubuntu88w> Hello
<xubuntu88w> hellllllllllllllllo
<xubuntu39w> Hi! I'm having issues installing Xubuntu 14.04 on my Thinkpad l520  I get to the boot options on my USB .iso and If I select anyone it goes to a grey screen. Any help would be appreciated thank you!
<asgard2> Hi
<lderan> hello asgard2 :)
<xubuntu10w> hi
<EvilMrB> Hello - I'm new to this. Does anyone know anything about copyright issues when remastering Xubuntu?
<bazhang> EvilMrB, more context needed
<EvilMrB> Sure.  I want to create a live DVD for writers using Xubuntu 14.04. Can I use the standard Xubuntu artwork or do I have to create my own. I've done this in Mint and fallen foul of copyright issues with their artowrk.
<bazhang> fallen afoul how
<bazhang> ubottu, copyright
<bazhang> the bot has no idea
<EvilMrB> You are not allowed to use their artwork if you intend to sell or even give away your remastered version
<EvilMrB> I have no idea what that means
<bazhang> how would they track and or enforce that
<EvilMrB> The software is open source but not the artwork and I don't want to find out the hard way how they enforce it
<Pici> http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy
<Pici> "Any redistribution of modified versions of Ubuntu must be approved, certified or provided by Canonical if you are going to associate it with the Trademarks. Otherwise you must remove and replace the Trademarks and will need to recompile the source code to create your own binaries"
<EvilMrB> That suggests that the same thing applies, doesn't it?
<Pici> (IANAL, nor am I condoning this, but it seems to me that a lot of remasters still use the same Ubuntu repositories, while changing the artwork, or even just providing new default packages)
<EvilMrB> I can see their point but all I would have to do is publish a set of instructions for how people could do what I did and they coud make their own legit versions, but if I do it to save them the bother I'm infringing copyright
<EvilMrB> Thanks for your help folks. I think the IP document tells me what I need to know.
<Sidney> Hello. Help me upgrade my Xubuntu 14.10 to 15.04
<Sidney> I see notification about new version, but when I click to upgrade, nothing happens
<Aldebaran> apt update apt full-upgade
<GreeningGalaxy> can anyone tell me what handles the control-shift-u shortcut for Unicode input in xubuntu?
<GreeningGalaxy> in most OSs, it appears to be a GTK thing. but I'm seeing it work everywhere, including in Qt apps, in xubuntu.
<GreeningGalaxy> that's great, but I can't find anything about what makes it work so I can't make it work on Debian/elsewhere.
<GreeningGalaxy> anybody?
<genii> ibus somehow
<GreeningGalaxy> ibus? alright
<GreeningGalaxy> aha, i think I found something
<genii> GreeningGalaxy: Looks like "Input method engine" section of http://ibus.googlecode.com/svn/docs/ibus-1.5/index.html might be applicable
<GreeningGalaxy> hrm
 * genii reads http://ibus.googlecode.com/svn/docs/ibus-1.5/IBusHotkeyProfile.html
<GreeningGalaxy> i found something which is so close, but it only tells how to do it in GNOME 2, and of /course/ GNOME 3 has removed that option because GNOME 3 has no useful settable options
<GreeningGalaxy> brb
<sleezio> hello, does anyone else's google earth street view go crazy if you try to view above 45 degrees? it works fine on my mint 17 box. i made a 20 second video cpature of it: http://www.filedropper.com/test1_10
<sleezio> System:    Host: slee Kernel: 3.13.0-49-generic i686 (32 bit) Desktop: Xfce 4.11.6 Distro: Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<Pici> /70/70
<xubuntu20w> I got so many cunfusing option when i start instal from usb. Is somebody know if the universal USB installer is working with 15.04 ?
<Brunno> Hello! I just saw the announcement for xubuntu-core, is it possible to install it like that on a 14.04 default ubuntu with unity installation?
<krytarik> Brunno: No, because: "starting with Utopic".
<brainwash_> aka 14.10
<Brunno> ok
<Brunno> do you guys know what the alternative would be? without installing the xubuntu-desktop package?
<brainwash_> you could install xfce4 + xubuntu-artwork
<krytarik> Brunno: "xfce4" + "xubuntu-default-settings" should work sufficiently.
<Brunno> krytarik: nice, that sounds like exactly what i need. thank you.
<krytarik> Welcome.
<Brunno> brainwash_: thanks for the artwork tip. :)
<brainwash_> xubuntu-default-settings will install xubuntu-artwork
<Brunno> brainwash_: even better
<brainwash_> so yeah, the 2nd solution should be the better one
<Brunno> by the way, do you guys use/know any light program that works like MacOSX spotlight or even ubuntu dash (without the bloat)?
<krytarik> Brunno: I use Synapse, but it's only installable via PPAs currently:  https://launchpad.net/~synapse-core
<Brunno> krytarik: thanks, I'll check it out. I seems made for gnome (vala) do you use it in xbuntu and is it light on resources?
<krytarik> Yes, and yes. :)
<Brunno> krytarik: thanks
<Brunno> you guys were very helpful
<Brunno> go xubuntu
<Brunno> :)
<krytarik> :D
<dreamon> hello. if I set notebook in suspend, it comes back in black screen. but if I unset, in energiemanagement → lock screen → security → if system goes in energie save mode.(sorry I translate it). if i uncheck it, screen comes back normal. But is already unlocked
<brainwash_> dreamon: http://xubuntu.org/news/laptop-users-fix-available-for-the-black-screen-on-unlock-bug/
<dreamon> brainwash_, I try it ok.. coming bak
<dreamon> +c
<dreamon_> brainwash_, I tried. but same effect.
<dreamon_> using 15.04.. maybe it already fixed .. think its a other problem
<johand> Just wanted express my gratitude on xubuntu! Love it!
<dreamon> tty1 I cannot enter, too. backlight is on, but no screen.. so I have to reisub
<dreamon> one time I hade a screen, after suspend. but I could not login. Typing or clicking not result. like a frozen screen, but with mouse. sound was ok i heard it playing.
<maijin> Hello o/
<maijin> Is it possible to disable the display of the application cycle (alt tab) on other screens than the selected one ? Just like it is done with sound control ?
<ColeHub> That would be neat.
<krytarik> maijin:  http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/wmtweaks#cycling
<maijin> it's already disable
<maijin> :'(
<brainwash_> dreamon: please file a bug report then
<brainwash_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<maijin> krytarik: "Cycle through windows on all workspaces" is disable already
<dreamon> brainwash_, Think its a light-locker problem. Without it works fine. But without PW
<brainwash_> file it against light-locker
<xubuntu07w> It have ben two new versions now and why is the displaybug still not corrected ?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1319187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319187 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Display settings window appears when adjusting screen brightness (fglrx driver)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrkramps> ouh, shitload of 2 peaople affected …
<brainwash_> xubuntu07w: it's probably a very specific bug and no one was able debug or fix it yet
<mrkramps> urgent fix required :S
<xubuntu07w> A rare bug i think.
<xubuntu07w> I remeber someone told me to remoev xfdisplay 86 or something on startup to fix this. it works fine.
<brainwash_> someone told you do to something and you cannot even remember what exactly?
<brainwash_> any why did you not add this info to the bug report?
<xubuntu07w> I have to look at it again. I dont remeber the name. i remove was xfscdisplay86 it hink from start up. then this window will not appears. it is easy to reset this again.
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> unbind key XF86Display for xfce4-display-settings?
<bynarie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-346/+bug/1440012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440012 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 (Ubuntu) "The cursor disappears on the top of the screen" [High,Triaged]
<bynarie> dam no fix yet
<xubuntu07w> yes i think it was XF86Display. if you remove it. then it will works fine.
<xubuntu07w> It is easy to reset if you want it back.
<mrkramps> xubuntu07w, remove the key bind from Xkk keyboard map or just unbind the shortcut in xfce keyboard settings?
<mrkramps> *XKB
<brainwash_> bynarie: it appears to be fixed in version 349
<bynarie> does anyone know of a fix to bug #1440012 , the cursor disappearing on top of screen?
<ubottu> bug 1440012 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 (Ubuntu) "The cursor disappears on the top of the screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440012
<brainwash_> bynarie: did you even read the bug comments?
<bynarie> problem is that when i install 349, evertything goes haywire and i basically lose my entire setup
<bynarie> yes
<xubuntu07w> mrkramps: unbind from xfc keyboard settings.
<xubuntu07w> works fine for me.
<brainwash_> bynarie: I'm afraid that we cannot help you with this issue then :/ it's clearly a bug in the driver
<bynarie> yea i know
<bynarie> =[
<mrkramps> xubuntu07w, are you affected by this bug?
<xubuntu07w> yes.
<mrkramps> xubuntu07w, could you test the key with the terminal utility 'xev'
<xubuntu07w> A tester show up.
<mrkramps> xubuntu07w, what's the output for the Display and the Brightness keys?
<xubuntu07w> Output LVDS1, property baklight, timestamp 502931, state new value.
<mrkramps> xubuntu07w, this message appears for all three keys?
<xubuntu07w> I think it is only when i adjust the light up and down. the timestamp changes. 2 keys.
<xubuntu07w> the version i use now is 14.04.2 LTS
<xubuntu07w> I planing to change to 15.04.
<mrkramps> for me this sounds like the fglrx driver is listening to a wrong keyboard event
<xubuntu07w> It is a pacard bell dot s laptop. If i gotot the keyboard, application shortcuts and remove XF86Display. It will works fine. Someone told me here before.
<xubuntu07w> Is there any big reasen for uppgrade from 14.04.2 LTS to 15.04 ?
<genii> Not unless there's some updated application you require which is only available in 15.04
<genii> Otherwise since you're on an LTS, better to wait for a year and then go 14.04 to 16.04 directly after that
<xubuntu07w> Ok.. thank you.
<xubuntu03i> hi
#xubuntu 2015-05-07
<Nairolf_> Hi, my computer has suddently switched off. I had enough battery. I don't understand why he did that. Do you know how I could know what's happen, please ?
<nomic> nairolf - it maybe overheated - you can tell what your temperature  settings of your processor is by typing   sudo apt-get instsll lm-sensors
<nomic> then typing "sensors"
<nomic> system shuts down automatically, without warning, if the temperature meets criticality
<nomic> Nairolf
<attlasbot> Can anyone tell me how to get my trackpad working in xubuntu 15.40
<attlasbot> Can anyone tell me how to get my trackpad working in xubuntu 15.04?
<nomic> maybe try asking in #ubuntu attlasbot
<nomic> this is less busy
<nomic> things are generally the same
<Christopher-Were> Hey guys, I have an emergency here. I have a USB that insists on mounting as read-only on xubuntu 15.05. Any ideas on what to do?
<Christopher-Were> Please I need help as soon as possible.
<cntr> when i click on the title screen and move my mouse, the window drags along with the mouse, even if i didn't hold down the mouse button. what can i do to turn this off?
<cntr> *title bar
<cntr> of a window
<holstein> sounds like maybe the mouse it malfucitioning? i would look at the hardware, just because, that was happening to me
<holstein> where, i would actually "activate" the move, accidentally, with some hardware with a trick button that was failing
<cntr> holstein: i've checked, it's not a problem with the mouse
<holstein> cntr: cool.. how did you check? are you up to date with upgrades? can you login as the guest accunt and replicate it?
<cntr> i used another mouse, yes i'm up to date, no i haven't checked with the guest account
<cntr> when the window drags with the mouse, i need to click again to make it undrag, so it seems like a xubuntu problem
<holstein> !bug | cntr
<ubottu> cntr: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> cntr: you can start a bug, and try and get someone else to confirm the issue.. i havent enountered it personally here.. what operating system are you using?
<cntr> ...xubuntu.
<cntr> the latest one
<holstein> cntr: so, you are using xubuntu 15.04? then?
<holstein> cntr: the key will be to share with a volunteer, and see if anyone can replicate it
<holstein> if its a xubuntu issue, it will be something that we can replicate
<holstein> could also be a xubuntu on your specific hardware issue..
<|zer0|> hey all I have an issue, I have been removing a few unwanted apps from xubuntu and I have noticed a couple of links associated to software I removed have no icon and I cant remove them from the menu using the menu editor tool, any idea how to remove these non functional entries in xfce menu?
<BrotherMaggot> for instance?
<|zer0|> Removed packet Tracer 6.1.1 and updated to 6.2, had created a launcher icon in menu now sice I have removed Packet Tracer 6.1.1 the menu entry is there (no icon) and does not show up in the menu editor
<|zer0|> Tried reboot, command "update-menus" installing other software via software centre to see if it will refresh the menu but no luck.
<|zer0|> Also tried recreating a new launcher but it literally creates a new launcher beside the old and does not overwrite, like the menu doesnt know its there.
<cfhowlett> |zer0|, you could delete the xfwm menu file from your /user.  it'll then recreate from default
<|zer0|> cfhowlett, is that located usr/share/xfwm4?
<cfhowlett> |zer0|, no it should be in your /home      do not muck about with the /usr/share/xfwm4
<cfhowlett> looking for specific file now
<BrotherMaggot> .config/menus/xfce-applications.menu   ?
<cfhowlett> BrotherMaggot, I don't have that one for some reason ...
<freiform> Hi.
<BrotherMaggot> i'm 15.04.  what version are y'all?
<|zer0|> 14.04
<cfhowlett> BrotherMaggot, 14.04
 * BrotherMaggot bows out
<freiform> How can i tell lighdm on which screen to put the login window? I tried setting 'display-setup-script=xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --primary' in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-xubuntu.conf , but it doesn't take.
<cfhowlett> |zer0|, I looked for xfwm and lacarte .hidden folders.  no joy.  there is a nuclear option.  delete ./xfwm and everything resets to factory fresh for that user.
<|zer0|> does that just default the entire gui? what repercussions are there?
<cfhowlett> |zer0|, all your settings and configurations will be wiped out
<|zer0|> cfhowlett> there a specific command for that?
<cfhowlett> |zer0|, rm /home/|zer0|/.config/xfce4
<cfhowlett> then logout/login and you'll see first login configuration
<cfhowlett> note: there IS a menu configuration file somewhere, but darned if I can find it
<|zer0|> will see what happens now
<|zer0|> <cfhowlett> well it worked in defaulting the gui but the non functions entries are still in the menu  :)
<cfhowlett> seriously?  dang.  Now I'm going to be obsessed with locating the menu .config
<|zer0|> well at least I get to remodel my gui.. change is as good as a holiday!
<brainwash> probably inside .local/share/
<cfhowlett> brainwash, will look again
<dodeluser> does anyone know how to set username & hostname in a remastered xubuntu? I read about this, but this does not work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization   (I changed and edited "casper.conf" in initrd.lz)
<DazPetty> right now I really hate
<DazPetty> linux
<DazPetty> I mean ffs
<DazPetty> everytime you install something
<DazPetty> it seperates it into a million pieces and throws it accross your harddrive
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DazPetty> at least in windows you can just delete the directory, reinstall it and everything is fine, 99.9% of the time
<DazPetty> well I have a problem that is on topic
<DazPetty> because mysql has screwed my comp
<cfhowlett> DazPetty, ranting is off-topic
<cfhowlett> always
<DazPetty> well stupidly installed mysql twice
<DazPetty> once through apt-get a
<DazPetty> and then through tasksel installing the lamp server
<DazPetty> and it seemed no matter what I did I couldn't kill the damn mysql server
<DazPetty> so I rm'ed all the mysql folders i could find
<|zer0|> Anybody know how to delete a .desktop file from usr/share/applications which has spaces, this folder has permissions and need to delete as root?  I cannot do this from terminal as it wont recognise that it is a single file.
<|zer0|> Dont worry, figured it out  :)
<d00mster> Hi everybody! I am having video trouble on my Lenovo x01 using Xubuntu 15.04. I have a Intel HD 4000 GPU. I experience tearing and a rather slow performance for multimedia stuff suach as games.
<d00mster> I tried to disable compositing under "Window manager tweaks" as suggested in some forum posts. Unfortuantely it didn't resolve my problem. Could somebody please point me in the right direction?
<d00mster> oops I meant "Lenovo x201"
<brainwash> d00mster: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Tear-free_video
<jimieb> hi i have a xubuntu problem...
<cfhowlett> !ask | jimieb
<ubottu> jimieb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<d00mster> Thank you, brainwash.
<brainwash> d00mster: games can be demanding. is the performance in 15.04 worse than in previous releases? or do you have any comparison results?
<jimieb> sorry! but i got it to work now :)
<jimieb> thx anyway :D
<d00mster> no I do not have any comparison results, it just "feels" slower. If I remember correctly the previous Xubuntu version I tested (Trusty Tahr) used a different video driver for my Laptop "Ironlake". Now acording to lshw it uses "Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller"
<brainwash> d00mster: it a newer version of the same driver, also a newer kernel
<d00mster> so it should work nicer.
<brainwash> ideally yes
<d00mster> I just wonder there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf atm. Is it ok to just put a new file there?
<brainwash> yes, you have to create it manually
<d00mster> and just paste the lines given in archwiki and it will work?
<brainwash> yes
<d00mster> Wow, okay... so no need to crate an xorg conf file first?
<d00mster> +create
<brainwash> no
<d00mster> alright. I stheer anything else I need to configure after I created the file?
<d00mster> (This gpu business for linux is rather confusing)
<brainwash> no
<sorinello> Hello. Can someone tell me how can I find out what sets a specified environment variable ?
<d00mster> awesome! Thank you, brainwash. You saved my day
<d00mster> have a nice day and all
<brainwash> sorinello: it may be helpful if you tell us which environment variable
<blb1234> I can has xubuntu-core packets list?
<brainwash> blb1234: http://sprunge.us/eCaC
<blb1234> brainwash: thanks
<wotfloatsyourint> hello
<wotfloatsyourint> I am suffering a problem when trying to run update-manager -d
<wotfloatsyourint> http://pastebin.com/9D5JD7zH output
<wotfloatsyourint> :\
<wotfloatsyourint> I am suffering a problem when trying to run update-manager -d
<wotfloatsyourint> http://pastebin.com/9D5JD7zH output
<drc> wotfloatsyourint: If you don't get an answer here (and it looks that way), I'd try #ubuntu...it looks like it's not a strickly xubuntu problem, and there are more eyes in that channel.
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<carrera> I installed Xubuntu 15.04 a few days ago and I love it!
<carrera> Except the Workspace Switcher started acting weird
<carrera> suddenly it doesn't want to let me configure the number of rows and workspaces!
<carrera> I removed it from the panel and added it back again, logged out and back in again, I even rebooted my laptop but the problem persists
<carrera> Has anyone else ran into this problem?
<carrera> I managed to configure is with various number of desktops and rows
<carrera> I finally set it to 9 desktops in 3 rows and it kept the settings even after reboots
<carrera> I added xubuntu-restricted-extras a couple of days ago.  I wonder if that has any thing to do with it?
<wotfloatsyourint> I am suffering a problem when trying to run update-manager -d
<wotfloatsyourint> http://pastebin.com/9D5JD7zH output
<wotfloatsyourint> I am running 14.10 trying to upgrade to 15.04
<Unit193> Don't use -d
<wotfloatsyourint> ok
<wotfloatsyourint> @Unit193 -- same output, same error without the -d arg
<drc> wotfloatsyourint: Did you try #ubuntu like I suggested earlier?
<genii> wotfloatsyourint: What happens if you try instead: sudo do-release-upgrade
<wotfloatsyourint> Drc, i did not see your message, i will try
<wotfloatsyourint> genii, same output
<genii> Hm
<Unit193> I'd check sources.d for weirdness.
<drc> wotfloatsyourint: Not that folks here won't help (if they have any idea), but it looks like not a xubuntu exclusive issue and #ubuntu has more eyes.
<wotfloatsyourint> alright, thank drc
<wotfloatsyourint> Thank you Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu412> test
<ochosi> test
<genii> xubuntu412: Yes, we see what you type :)
<elfy> I can't
<ochosi> test, 1, 2, 3. mic check.
<elfy> genii: we have carte blance - if XPL can offtopic :p
 * ochosi whispers "carte blanche..."
 * elfy is rubbish at whispering
 * genii makes more coffee
 * elfy ponders theft
<ochosi> :D
#xubuntu 2015-05-08
<xubuntu09w> hi i need some help
<xubuntu09w> somebody can help me??
<holstein> just ask, and a volunteer may be able to volunteer assistance..
<Azelphur> !ask | xubuntu09w
<ubottu> xubuntu09w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu09w> well I installed the xubuntu 140.04 and my computer dont have sound
<holstein> !audio | xubuntu09w
<ubottu> xubuntu09w: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> xubuntu09w: i would simply try applying upgrades... and reboot into the latest kernel... make sure you dont have anything muted on the keyboard.. toggle that setting with the keyboard *and* in the panel settings.. toggle mute, even if you think its un-muted
<holstein> if audio *used* to work, state that, and the details around what that means.. if it worked with the live 14.04 iso, for example..
<xubuntu09w> no works!
<holstein> xubuntu09w: can i help you find a channel that speak a more native language for you?
<xubuntu09w> yes please
<xubuntu09w> I talk espanish
<xubuntu09w> spanish
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/f8jo0ER.png
<xubuntu09w> nobody answe in the ubuntu-es chanel
<holstein> !audio | xubuntu09w
<ubottu> xubuntu09w: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> xubuntu09w: that ^ has details you can follow
<holstein> xubuntu09w: you'll please check that you are up to date with upgrades.. is that what you are saying is not working? you cant upgrade?
<xubuntu09w> no, the upgrades works, but my pc dont hace sound, I put a song in you tube and no sounds, i try checking if something is muted but no
<holstein> xubuntu09w: dont test with youtube, please
<holstein> xubuntu09w: test with a local, known good, audio file
<holstein> download a test .ogg, if you need
<xubuntu09w> ok holstein i going to try
<holstein> share details.. like, when did sound stop working? has it ever worked? did  it work with the live iso?
<xubuntu09w> no, never worked the sound, and i tryed with a ogg sound and not works
<xubuntu09w> no, never worked the sound, and i tryed with a ogg sound and not works
<holstein> xubuntu09w: i understand... if it 'never' worked, then, it could be the hardware is broken
<holstein> xubuntu09w: i would then, test the audio in an officialy supported operating system, and make sure its not broken, or disabled in the bios, etc
<xubuntu09w> thanks
<tablechair> pulseaudio volume manager and gmusicbrowser keep running on startup even though I never told them to.  they are not enabled under session and startup/application autostart
<xubuntu84w> Hi, my pc had windows xp, and my speakers work normally, but I install xubuntu 14.04 and haev no sound, the blue light on my speakers is turned on but nothing sound, youtube, music, nothing... can somebody help me??
<xubuntu84w> Hi, my pc had windows xp, and my speakers work normally, but I install xubuntu 14.04 and haev no sound, the blue light on my speakers is turned on but nothing sound, youtube, music, nothing... can somebody help me??
<xubuntu84w> please
<dani_> Hi its sombody here??
<dani_> Hi, my pc had windows xp, and my speakers work normally, but I install xubuntu 14.04 and haev no sound, the blue light on my speakers is turned on but nothing sound, youtube, music, nothing... can somebody help me??
<cfhowlett> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<danishade> Hi, my pc had windows xp, and my speakers work normally, but I install xubuntu 14.04 and haev no sound, the blue light on my speakers is turned on but nothing sound, youtube, music, nothing... can somebody help me??
<cfhowlett> danishade, see the above
<danishade> i tried with that, and nothing
<danishade> my speakers have the ligh turned on but not sound
<danishade> need help with my sound
<danishade> why my computer dont sound??
<shade_> hi somebody can helpme??
<cfhowlett> !ask | shade_
<ubottu> shade_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dodeluser> Where can I change this text "Xubuntu 14.04" ? http://snag.gy/bZ7qe.jpg
<ochosi> dodeluser: i wouldn't know why you would want to, but it's in /lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-text
<dodeluser> hi ochosi.. its just because of a remastering I am doing. Thank you very much
<ochosi> np
<dodeluser> got another question about remastering. what is in xubuntu 14.04 a working way to customize the username and hostname of a remastered iso? I found this here
<dodeluser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<dodeluser> But I am sure if this is still actual
<dodeluser> the tutorial says I only have to edit
<dodeluser> sudo nano edit/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper
<dodeluser> anyone knows about this or how to do it ?
<dodeluser> ochosi: I changed the xubuntu-text to my wishes. The edits also are viewable in the remastered live system.. but the boot-screens still shows "original". do you have an idea why?
<ochosi> dodeluser: nope, i don't have much experience with remastering isos
<dodeluser> ochosi: Ok, thanks in any case.. have a good day
<ochosi> ty, u2
<ochosi> and good luck
<freiform_> How can i tell lighdm on which screen to put the login window? I tried setting 'display-setup-script=xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --primary' in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-xubuntu.conf , but it doesn't take.
<dodeluser> in what channel could I ask a question about the file "initrd.lz" and how it works?
<emilio189> buongiorno ragazzi
<emilio189> ops, sorry, good morning! ^^
<emilio189> could I ask something about my network wifi connection?
<emilio189> why am I having this message in my dmesg output:
<emilio189> wlan0: deauthenticating from <MAC 'Alice-54196689' [AC1]> by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
<emilio189> my wifi connection is really unstable, I think I get deauthenticated from the router
<ran_> xubuntu 15.04 boot problem: upstart boots normally, systemd almost always fails to boot. there are known problems with systemd?
<brainwash> ran_: check the bug list https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<brainwash> if you cannot find an existing report which reflects your problem, please file a new one (simply run "ubuntu-bug systemd")
<ran_> thanks.
<tnu0> Hello there. When installing Xubuntu 15.04, I checked the checkbox to automatically login at startup. Now I'd like to deactivate this feature but I can't find how. Any idea?
<cfhowlett> tnu0 you should have 2 accounts there, yes?  display choose on login
<tnu0> Nope, just one account
<cfhowlett> tnu0, really?   so you use your admin account all the time?  doesn't seem very smart ...
<cfhowlett> :)
<tnu0> Mmmm on Ubuntu based distros there is no root user.
<tnu0> Right?
<tnu0> If I want to do something I use sudo or gksu
<tnu0> I don't see the problem.
<cfhowlett> tnu0, ymmv.
<tnu0> And it does not answer my problem ^^
<cfhowlett> tnu0, I believe it's a light-dm setting but I haven't found the exact config sequence
<tnu0> Oh maybe that http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<tnu0> Gonna try
<tnu0> cfhowlett, The link above worked ;)
<cfhowlett> tnu0, that was some good detective work, Lou!
<freiform> How can i tell lighdm on which screen to put the login window? I tried setting 'display-setup-script=xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --primary' in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-xubuntu.conf , but it doesn't take.
<ochosi> freiform: what version of xubuntu are you running?
<ochosi> most things are now configurable through lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings
<ochosi> but you need 15.04 for that
<freiform> ochosi, mhh, multihead setup?
<freiform> what does User's and Laptop stand for?
<oiu> When using the Faba/Moka icon themes, Google Chrome's icon on the panel doesn't change (but uses the Moka icons in the Whisker Menu). What's causing this? How do I fix it?
<oiu> I have no idea how to diagnose this problem and Google returns nothing.
<antix> remove it and re-add it?
<oiu> antix: Remove and re-add the icon theme?
<oiu> I have already tried re-installing it, changing options, rebooting, et cetera.
<antix> what do you mean by the icon on the panel?
<antix> a shortcut icon?
<antix> or the taskbar icon?
<oiu> No, the actual window list icon (the button you click on to show/minimize the application).
<oiu> Taskbar icon, sorry.
<antix> yeah ok. hm.
<oiu> Everything else works as it should. I've noticed that Chrome can use a site's favicon on the panel (Gmail sometimes does it), so maybe it's to do with that?
<oiu> If you go to Gmail and click the button at the bottom-left to view access history the window that appears has the Gmail favicon on the taskbar.
<xubuntu20w> does          it work on the internet?
<oiu> Are you talking to me?
<xubuntu20w> does it work on the internet?
<brainwash> oiu: I'd guess that chrome simply sets its own app icon and does not query the icon theme. the launcher shown by whisker menu on the other hand does use the icon from the theme
<brainwash> it's running app vs. launcher
<oiu> That's disappointing.
<oiu> Linux icon themes are so beautiful. Thanks for the help, guys.
<ngomes> hello , my xubuntu 15.04 dont resume after suspend ... sometimes it shows "session is locked" message , but nothing happens , i need to turn off power and turn on again . any clue how to solve this ?
<ObrienDave> you can try asking in #ubuntu. many more people there to help
<drc> ngomes: Also, a google search for "xubuntu 15.04 suspend" shows many (+39,000 hits, not all of which are probably applicable, but the first page shows enough :)  I'd looks thru there first to see if there is something that is applicable to your particular situation.
<drc> Also ObrienDave is right, it's probably not a xubuntu specific situation, and there are many more eyeballs in #ubuntu.
<ngomes> can be the screen-locker... i dont know if ubuntu ships with this software ... just an example how this can be especific and more xubuntu related
<drc> good point :)
<ngomes> if it is screen locker im finding right now
<ngomes> anyware i've tryed to google first
<drc> I use neither screen-locker nor suspend, so I have no personal knowledge of this aspect/problem.
<ngomes> found some with same problem , no solving procedure tho
<ngomes> i moment
<ngomes> 1 moment
<ngomes> back
<ngomes> it resumed
<ngomes> i've turned off screen-locker
<drc> Mechanic syndrome :)
<ngomes> not so valid as my suspends are wider in time ...
<ngomes> i just suspended for a couple of seconds
<drc> ngomes: and no offense was meant, you'd be surprised at the number of folks who come here who have never even tried to google their problem.
<ngomes> sure, no problem
<ngomes> i didnt take as an offense
<drc> whew!
<ngomes> :)
<ngomes> gonna suspend again and wait 5 minutes
<ngomes> brb with news
<ObrienDave> well, guess he didn't make it back ;P
<drc> maybe he's suspended too...
<ngomes> drc, it resumed without screen-locker
<ngomes> and now it resumed with screen-locker on
<ngomes> lol :)
<ngomes> whatever
<ngomes> thanks for the help
<drc> Not me, you solved you're own problem :)
<drc> s/you're/your/ ...sheesh, after complaining about folks that don't know the difference, I fall victim to my own hubris :(
<ObrienDave> lol
 * drc puts away his petard.
<ngomes> drc, correction ... i didnt solve
<ngomes> i put the hiphotesis of being the screen-locker
<ngomes> but its not
<ngomes> it both suspend and resume now
<drc> Oh, sorry misunderstood.
<ngomes> but as i am pretty busy right now *cof cof*, i just let xubuntu devs take care of it
<ngomes> :D
<visitor> hello. When I add Firefox to the panel, it launches via the command 'firefox %u'. I wanted to add the same command to the autostart list, however the %u is taken as the startup URL. Do I need the u% for firefox to work with the correct profile or can I just omit it?
<holstein> visitor: i would just try it and see.. shouldnt take long.. what is the goal? you want to boot the machine? login? and have firefox open?
<visitor> yes, it's for my mom. 95% of the time she just uses the machine for browsing.
<holstein> sure.. still, auto launching may not be "normal" behavior, from what she is used to
<visitor> It seems to work without the %u (e.g. the bookmarks are retained)
<holstein> the bookmarks are retained? you mean, its the same firefox? it should autostart the same firefox.. same bookmarks as if you had clicked the icon
<visitor> ah nevermind, i just figured it out. The %u is the URL, it just does nothing when no value is passed.
<visitor> in my autostart command it seems to be taken as a literal url, so i'll just omit it.
<visitor> bye! :)
#xubuntu 2015-05-09
<Aldebaran> УРАААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<drc> !ru | Aldebaran
<ubottu> Aldebaran: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rfleming> Greets!
<|Anthony|> i'm still running 12.04 and came home to find my machine at the lightdm greeter INSTEAD OF the xscreensaver lock screen. The machine had not been rebooted, so i'm wondering how someone could have pulled up the lightdm greeter circumventing xscreensaver lock
<cfhowlett> |Anthony|, lightdm and xscreensaver are known to conflict with/confuse each other.  I'm pretty sure xubuntu/xfce recommend you select ONE or the other.
<|Anthony|> man... i installed 12.04 quite a while ago
<|Anthony|> i really forget
<cfhowlett> |Anthony|, why u no upgrade to 14.04???
<|Anthony|> in /var/log/auth.log i see to failed attempts to login to my account, then lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session opened for user lightdm by (uid=0)
<|Anthony|> 7 seconds after the second failed attempt
<|Anthony|> i can't reproduce it by simply failing to login
<|Anthony|> cfhowlett: cause it's...
<|Anthony|> on my todo list
<|Anthony|> o.0
<holstein> i say, to-do it now, since, 12.04 is EOL
<|Anthony|> holstein: obviously it needs to be done
<|Anthony|> that doesn't solve the mystery of wtf was trying to log into my machine
<|Anthony|> and how they circumvented xscreenlock
<holstein> thats up to you, and your needs.. but, it may address your issue, as well as get you into a system that is not EOL
<|Anthony|> to get to lightdm
<|Anthony|> eh... actually what is the command to check version?
<cfhowlett> |Anthony|, lsb_release -a
<|Anthony|> i vaguely remember allowing it to upgrade
<holstein> one could physically "circumvent" the screensaver, by rebooting, and using the recovery kernel to do whatever as root
<|Anthony|> nope, still 12.04
<|Anthony|> holstein: the machine wasn't rebooted
<holstein> if i had root, i could likely easily make it seem like it wasnt
<|Anthony|>  00:30:54 up 32 days,  5:25,  1 user,  load average: 1.51, 1.11, 1.11
<|Anthony|> holstein: could that be tinkered with?
<holstein> from what i read, you are trying to decide what has been tinkered with.. im just stating how, if i can touch the box, i can use the recovery kernel to get "root", physically
<holstein> i dont need to "hack" the lock screen..
<|Anthony|> meh... noone in the house here is that technically savvy
<|Anthony|> likely xscreensaver and lightdm collided
<|Anthony|> lightdm was the victor
<|Anthony|> o.0
<holstein> sure.. test for that, then.. maybe use #ubuntu, since main ubuntu 12.04 is not EOL, AFAIK, and you are not using xubuntu stock
<|Anthony|> no... i used it as a base
<|Anthony|> cause... fk unity
<cfhowlett> |Anthony|, please see: http://xubuntu.org/news/5-things-to-do-after-upgrading-from-12-04-to-14-04/
<|Anthony|> -.-
<cfhowlett> item #1 in particular
<|Anthony|> truth be told... i've been dreading updating
<|Anthony|> i use conky and compiz and cairo-dock
<holstein> try the live iso, for 14.04, and see how it works you your system
<|Anthony|> and... gnome is themed
<holstein> all of those applications are in the 14.04 repos
<cfhowlett> |Anthony|, more than you dread running an unsupported OS ???
<|Anthony|> cfhowlett: lol
<|Anthony|> i wrote the doc in the ubuntu help for multi-seat
<|Anthony|> so obviously that's a consideration i had as well
<|Anthony|> one seat was xmbc
<|Anthony|> the other was my desktop
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<|Anthony|> holstein: yes... kinda sorta offtopic
<|Anthony|> the topic... meandered
<holstein> |Anthony|: then, let use discuss your documentation, and unsupported OS in the offtopic channel.. cheers
<Aldebaran> http://live.russia.tv/index/index/channel_id/1
<baizon> Aldebaran: "Для просмотра видео у Вас должен быть"
<Aldebaran> flash player error
<baizon> i know, i dont have one
<Aldebaran> try cheange browser
<Aldebaran> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE023IHaCyE
<ed__> hi, im trying to install a .deb but i get (ubuntu software centre) dependency is not satisfiable: kdelibs4c2a (>=4:3.5.5-1)
<ed__> hi, im trying to install a .deb but i get (ubuntu software centre) dependency is not satisfiable: kdelibs4c2a (>=4:3.5.5-1)
<mrkramps> ed__, dpkg does not resolve dependencies automatically
<mrkramps> you may try to fix this with runnung 'sudo apt-get install -f' after using 'sudo dpkg -i DEB'
<cfhowlett> ed__, assuming this project was built on/for kubuntu, you  might get better results with that
<Aldebaran> ммм здесь кто-нибудь бывает вообще? #phpnuke
<cfhowlett> !ru | Aldebaran
<ubottu> Aldebaran: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> ed__, also worth noting: no updates for the past 2 years?!
<joan> hi
<joan> aparenly without reason the windos are not working
<joan> I can't move or close or write firefox
<joan> the panel does not apear
<joan> any idea?
<vrkalak> joan,  firefox has a help-forum and a wiki ... http://mozillazine.com
<ryanprior> Just heard about the Xubuntu core project. Sounds neat - leave out desktop apps, slim it down.
<ryanprior> Then I was reading about it on OMG Ubuntu - still 600mb? That can't be right? Did they misprint?
<Unit193> root root 573M May  5 17:35 xubuntu-core-15.04-i386.iso
<ryanprior> Puppy Linux is compatible with Ubuntu, ships with web browser, word processor, media player, and comes in at 100MB.
<Unit193> But doesn't come with ubiquity, casper, same kernel, etc, etc.
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/MS3PjOASmkgPCbxg65xS/ that's what's taking up room.
<ryanprior> Okay, thank you for the excellent clarification.
<Unit193> There would be ways to make it smaller, but can't do those with the build setup Ubuntu proper uses.  For example, you could change it so the squashfs uses xz rather than gz.
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu19w> http://ppa.launchpad.net/xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Unit193> !precise
<ubottu> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) reached End-of-Life April 26, 2015: http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-12-04-end-of-life/
<mrkramps> Unit193, have you ever raised stats of how many of Xubuntu users really know about the LTS of 3 years?
<Unit193> Personally?  I have not.
<mrkramps> maybe i should use "one" instead of "you" to avoid you feeling personally addressed
<brainwash_> why do you need statistics? people should be able to read the release notes
<Unit193> mrkramps: Heh, well that is to say, I haven't and don't know of anyone else doing so.  Some people seem to have not gotten the memo that it is only 3 years though, yes.
<mrkramps> brainwash_, they should, but obvisouly a lot of people do not
<mrkramps> and those are not only a few users who did not get this "memo", but quite some who just do not understand the details of LTS and how it differs for derivatives
<brainwash_> supported releases could be added to the channel topic
<drc> Fewer folks read that than the release notes :(
<Sporter> hello, I got a black screen after installing ubuntu and I fixed it with nomodeset, howver now my resolution is stuck at 1024x768. I have ati video card
<pixq> Sporter: go to additional drivers and install video drivers
<nicoo> Hi. How may I update to 15.04?
<nicoo> from 14.10
<drc> nicoo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes  It says "ubuntu" but works for xubuntu.
<nicoo> drc: Thanks. For some reason, last time I closed it too fast after it displayed “No updates availables”
#xubuntu 2015-05-10
<attlasbot> can someone recomend some nice icons
<Alftand> hi could someone give me some advice
<Alftand> should i go for 15.04 or 14.04LTS??
<Alftand> i like the idea of newer software but i also like stability
<Alftand> hello?
<Alftand> baizon?
<Alftand> u there?
<Alftand> anyone?
<Alftand> what is this the afk room?!?!?
<Alftand> :-)
<xubuntu98w> can anyone point me in the direction of instructions to install skype on 15.0.4?
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> !partner | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<baizon> bazhang: hes already gone
<attlasbot> who can recommend a nice icon theme for xubuntu
<koegs> numix, numix circle, flattr, any color you like
<heronimus> hello !
<heronimus> can someone give me a idea which way to go with backup's?
<bazhang> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<heronimus> i'm reseaching both a NAS option and also a mirrored usb disk
<bazhang> alternately there is rsync
<ObrienDave> rsync works great for file backup. only sends what has changed after initial backup
<Walliski> Is it okay to link to commercial software, free however, here?
<heronimus> i'm reseaching the western digital Mybook Duo
<heronimus> and can i set it in raid config mirrored in xubuntu?
<Walliski> Some friends are using http://www.code42.com/crashplan/ Crashplan... Both for own use, and at the company they work at
<Walliski> Free if you use your own servers/external drives... Costs if you want to rent cloud storage
<Walliski> Else I have also used scripts that are based on rsync, works well
<Walliski> Have also heard that people use Bittorrent Sync
<heronimus> sorry i'm a big noob
<bazhang> or their linux install? thats doubtful in the extreme
<heronimus> i'm able to install xubuntu on my new pc and use it... thats it
<bazhang> lets try to stick to supported software suggestions here please
<heronimus> is there a liveusb option to configure a USB disk into a safe raid configuration?
<heronimus> can you di this with G parted?
<heronimus> do*
<ObrienDave> IMO it's not necessary. i use an alias script to rsync /home to 2 WD drives
<heronimus> thanks fo the help !
<dreamon> is there a way to hibernate xubuntu? I cant find a option
<bekks> How large is your swap area?
<mrkramps> dreamon, i bet you know a certain german wiki …
<dreamon> bekks, there is no swap I think.. thank I will look at
<bekks> No swap, no hibernation.
<bekks> You knwo that wiki.
<OverrRyde> hello everyone, can someone tell me if there is a way to confirm if i have xubuntu install vs normal ubuntu?
<mrkramps> OverrRyde, right after installation or in general?
<OverrRyde> in general, im trying to figure something out but now i cant remember if i had install xubuntu or not!
<OverrRyde> the box is all setup and running for over 6 monthsnow
<holstein> see if you are using xfce or not
<OverrRyde> i am,
<holstein> "normal" ubuntu doesnt ship xfce..
<OverrRyde> but i cant remember if xfce would have been install over regular ubuntu, or is that not possible?
<mrkramps> it is possible
<holstein> yes.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<mrkramps> you may check if unity is still installed
<OverrRyde> got, will check. i understand *buntu is still ubuntu, but trying to get support in the right places, or would it not matter any *buntu would still be the same at its core?
<mrkramps> OverrRyde, depends on your question
<holstein> OverrRyde: try just asking, and a volunteer will either assist, or help you get where you need to be
<OverrRyde> thanks! well in essence, the box has been running and used as home server + lamp, all running fine, however, i noticed that the install has all regular desktop apps installed, such as games, gui tools, libreoffice, etc
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<OverrRyde> i want to strip it down to its basics without having to lose/move/reinstall lamp and other applications
<holstein> could be, the server channel is the most appropriate, but, you simply just need to decide what you need/want, and remove what you want
<holstein> but, you should have a backup plan.. you should plan for that hard drive *never* working again, which will happen, then, you'll be prepared to do whatever you need to do there
<holstein> maybe that is, backing up, and reinstalling minimal, or server iso..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> maybe its leaving it "as-is"", with the GUI and other tools in place, if thats what you need.. you may be assuming you would gain some sort of resource increase to the LAMP stack that may not be realistic
<OverrRyde> yes that is exactly it, trying to free up ressources for what the box is primaraly being used for
<holstein> you wont, for example, increase the bandwidth available to the box by removing xfce.. it could be, the GUI is *not* the bottle neck.. no doubt, you can remove it, but, it may just not be necessary, or do what you expect
<mrkramps> the desktop environment is only started after you log in graphically
<mrkramps> so there's no loss in memory
<holstein> that to ^.. its not likely a bunch of things are running in the background, as it seems you are assuming
<OverrRyde> ah ok i didnt know this, gui is never used unless i vnc into it to play around
<holstein> if you remove the GUI you will not be able to "play around" like that.. you will only have ssh access.. headless terminal access, if you set it up that way.. which is fine, but, you may want/need the GUI
<mrkramps> although you may check for example if zeitgeist ist running
<OverrRyde> ok, i understand! thanks, i was then just thinking that by removing unnecessary applications it would help, but i am for sure keeping xfce around so i can still login!
<Boogie> I have a bootable Ubuntu 12.04 portable hard drive. I use it frequently. I tried to boot it on my uncles older pc, it starts in GNU grub. It's a bash command line, I believe. Any idea how to just get it to boot?
<xubuntu59w> can you watch Xfinity tv through hdmi
<xubuntu59w> on vlc
#xubuntu 2016-05-09
<catintheroof> guys, im using xubuntu 16.04 on a macbookpro 8.2, on xubuntu 14.04 the microphone worked like a charm, but on 16.04 it does'nt, any experiences ?
<zombienerd> catintheroof Check Pulse Audio Volume Control.  Under Input devices.
<catintheroof> zombienerd, yeah, what do i need to look ?
<zombienerd> Is internal microhpone listed?
<catintheroof> yes, says: Port: Microphone
<catintheroof> and "Line In (Unplugged)"
<zombienerd> Give me a moment, firing up a laptop.
<zombienerd> Check under configuration.  What does it say under Built in AUdio
<zombienerd> You should have that set to "Analog Stereo Duplex".
<zombienerd> Then under Input Devices, make sure Port: microphone is selected.
<zombienerd> Try making noise, you should see the bar underneath show blue with the sound.
<zombienerd> If not, check hardware settings for muting..
<catintheroof> zombienerd, everything but the bar mooving is done
<zombienerd> So you have no deflection on the bar underneath?  Check your keyboard for mute button.  I'm not familiar with Apples.
<zombienerd> If it's not muted, I'm not sure, and you might try asking again later when maybe there's a mac person around.
<catintheroof> zombienerd, as long as i know, macbookpro doesnt have a key for mute
<catintheroof> zombienerd, i mean it has ... but i can ear or not ear sounds
<catintheroof> and i can ear it
<catintheroof> then mute it, unmute it, and sound works, but mic doesnt work
<zombienerd> Well, obviously the drivers are working as expected, as sound plays, and the device shows up in Pulse.  That leads me to believe it's a hardware issue between the mac and linux.  However, I could be wrong.
<zombienerd> Under Input devies, there is a mute button on the right above the drop down box.. Is that selected?
<kawhi> hi i can't extract .rar files in xubuntu 16.04. apt-get install rar (or unrar) says that there is not installation candidate available
<krytarik> !multiverse | kawhi
<ubottu> kawhi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<krobzaur> hello all. I was messing around with my terminalrc file in xfce and all of a sudden for some reason the terminal emulator won't reload the config when I modify the color theme
<krobzaur> Any idea what the problem might be? Is there any way to reload the config manually?
<catintheroof> guys, im using xubuntu 16.04 on a macbookpro 8.2, on xubuntu 14.04 the microphone worked like a charm, but on 16.04 it does'nt, any experiences ?
<Legendre_> hi hi
<Legendre_> having some real grief trying to get a Brother printer installed. Has worked fine on all previous Xubuntu releases, but this one won't fly.
<Legendre_> It's an HL2270-DW and it's known to be a tricky model.
<[diablo]> Good morning #xubuntu ... I've got the latest 16.04 installed, and my work box has a Hewlett-Packard Company Radeon HD 6350 card...
<[diablo]> I'm getting a lot of shearing when moving windows around, scrolling etc... I went to the display prefs and enabled v-sync but still doing it.. any ideas please?
<NessaDevil> HI GUys. I have a problem with my xubuntu installation. Please have a look at the image attached. http://bit.ly/276Wars
<catintheroof> guys, im using xubuntu 16.04 on a macbookpro 8.2, on xubuntu 14.04 the microphone worked like a charm, but on 16.04 it does'nt, any experiences ?
<xubuntu87d>  exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount
<xubuntu87d> ailed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operación no permitida The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<bekks> xubuntu87d: you have to do what the message tells you to do.
<LTR61i> how to make this icon baterry in tray to show percentage of power in 16.04 lts like in 14.04?
<chuckmcm> hey folks, anyone know why Xubuntu 16.04 won't wake up the display manager? Ctl-alt-Fx works to bring up an alt tty shell but typing or moving the mouse does not wake Lightdm
<chuckmcm> I can kill HUP lightdm and get back to the login screen (all awake) but it has lost all my processes from the session.
<SonikkuAmerica> chuckmcm: That's odd. Are you using a proprietary driver?
<chuckmcm> Not that I'm aware of, straight up install of Xubuntu 16.04 on a NUC5i7RYH
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<chuckmcm> I thought I had managed to turn off all sleeping as a workaround but something somewhere blanks the screen from which it does not come back (until the aforementioned SIGHUP)
<SonikkuAmerica> can you install pastebinit, then run [ inxi -F | pastebinit ]?
<chuckmcm> sure
<Unit193> chuckmcm: inxi -Fc0 | pastebinit, rather
<chuckmcm> And here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/16327702/
<chuckmcm> btw it complained to stderr: gawk: symbol lookup error: gawk: undefined symbol: mpfr_z_sub
<chuckmcm> gawk: symbol lookup error: gawk: undefined symbol: mpfr_z_sub
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: (what does the c0 do?)
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: Disables color, figured you'd not want to try and read through [03;39 type stuff.
<SonikkuAmerica> lol, good catch
<chuckmcm> This is the sudo version although some unicode was killing pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16327818/
<SonikkuAmerica> Hm.
<SonikkuAmerica> My Intel is a Haswell product
<SonikkuAmerica> this is a Broadwell.
<SonikkuAmerica> But hmm.
<chuckmcm> The good news is that it is pretty reproducible, just let the system go overnight without input and then try to wake it up.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hehe
<SonikkuAmerica> Comforting. :\
<SonikkuAmerica> Perhaps it got logged to /var/log/Xorg.0.log or to /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ?
<chuckmcm> Well there is lots of stuff in there, not sure what I'd be looking for though.
#xubuntu 2016-05-10
<SonikkuAmerica> Any line that says (EE) might help us
<chuckmcm> only EE line is this one:
<chuckmcm> cmcmanis@chuck-desktop:Desktop$ grep -5 'EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chuckmcm> [ 33243.343] Current version of pixman: 0.33.6
<chuckmcm> [ 33243.343] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<chuckmcm> 	to make sure that you have the latest version.
<chuckmcm> [ 33243.343] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<chuckmcm> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<chuckmcm> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<chuckmcm> [ 33243.343] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May  8 23:37:21 2016
<chuckmcm> [ 33243.343] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<chuckmcm> [ 33243.343] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
<SonikkuAmerica> Whoa!
<chuckmcm> [ 33243.343] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
<chuckmcm> [ 33243.343] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
<squinty> use a pastebin!
<chuckmcm> sorry
<squinty> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SonikkuAmerica> chuckmcm: [ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ]
<chuckmcm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16329616/
<chuckmcm> interesting that it complains about my logitech unifying receiver, next test will be pluggin a USB keyboard in to see if that "wakes it" up
<insidious> Anyone know some cool these for xubuntu?
<telega> I have a new 16.04 installation. When I launch Software, my mouse stops working. If i unplug and re-plug the mouse it works again for 1 second, then stops. If i quit Software with alt-f4 the mouse still doesnt work. How can i figure out whats going on?
<insidious> Anyone know the reason why after adding the themes in usr/share/theme it doesn't show the themes in appearence?
<insidious> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager -> Appearance (tabs Style, Icons) and/or Settings Manager -> Window Manager (tab Style). Starting with Xubuntu 13.10, you can control some of your theme colors from Settings Manager -> Theme Configuration.
<theswolf>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER theswolf aurgsvtnbxfd
<theswolf> hi to all
<GridCube> theswolf: you just pasted your password to all to see
<theswolf> very good !!!
<theswolf> sorry
<GridCube> :/
<Pici> its not a password
<theswolf> i've used /msg NickServ REGISTER password email
<Pici> the verify key is a one-time use token
<Guest58033> hello i have a xubuntu 14.04 and i have the problem that i had an update and since them i can't set xubuntu to german i have mostly english and i need al in german but it dont want do go german
<Guest58033> can there anyone help me
<GridCube> !patience | Guest58033
<ubottu> Guest58033: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> Guest58033: have you tried using a guest session? and see if the session is in german? have you chosen german as the default language on login? have you downloaded all the localization files?
<Guest58033> i have the system language and also the login language i german
<Guest58033> and i have also al localizations files
<telega> On 16.04, when I start software center, my mouse stops working. How can i figure out what is going on?
<cmcmanis> morning folks
<cmcmanis> I've got my xubuntu system in its weird state (won't come back from screen blank) to recap its a NUC5i7RYH (Intel Broadwell), after being idle a long time the screen blanks and keyboard and mouse won't wake it up
<cmcmanis> (its actually awake I can ssh to it)
<cmcmanis> the Ctl-Alt-Fx will open alternate consoles (so USB is working and the keyboard is recognized)
<cmcmanis> but black screen on ttyv7
<cmcmanis> (err vt7)
<cmcmanis> tSending SIGHUP to the lightdm session manager will restart it (I lose all of my windows in the session so not a good work around)
<brianelmontana> try to switch to vt1
<brianelmontana> in the wiki the known issues is on the mouse but probably it works.
<brianelmontana> I don't really know since I'm using AMD in this time and have no upgrade to 16.04
<brianelmontana> stuck in 14.04.3 :(
<cmcmanis> bummer
<brianelmontana> K.
<cmcmanis> hmm, interesting bit.
<cmcmanis> So using tail -F on lightdm log and Xorg log, I get the following when I try to resume the session apparently
<cmcmanis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16350742/
<brianelmontana> still blank after re-switch to vt7?
<brianelmontana> that's all the general issues I found on wiki for Intel machines.
<xubuntu57w> xubuntu 16.04 no password/keyring manager
<chuckmcm> still blank after the switch
<chuckmcm> just filed a launchpad bug
<chuckmcm> that one from my gigabyte brix (which has the same problem, also Intel integrated graphics)
<lopta> Does Xubuntu include support for IrDA?
<insidious> Anyone know some sites for xubuntu themes.
<insidious> besides eye candy
<Uqseidu> hi friends ¡¡¡
<Uqseidu> good evening ¡¡¡
<Uqseidu> someone to chat ?
<iSlayWyverns> Uqseidu, hello?
<Uqseidu> how are you ?
<iSlayWyverns> There's no Pass/Keyring manager? :o
<Uqseidu> what is this ?
<Uqseidu> do you know something about the sound in Xubuntu ?
<dixie7z> upgrade xubuntu 14.04 LTS on 16.04 LTS? yes or no? and how? I was not notified of new LTS release.... are there probably still bugs and it's better to wait?
<Unit193> Generally speaking it won't prompt until the first point release.
<dixie7z> okay..... will wait :)
<xubuntu91w> when I suspend my laptop and close the lid, it overheats. Is this a software issue?
<xubuntu91w> The last time I left it suspended with the lid closed, the machine did a force shut down due to it running too hot
#xubuntu 2016-05-11
<Guest4702> two major bugs in Xubuntu 16.04: 1) wifi dies after suspend, have to reboot to get it back, and 2) cursor disappears after a suspend. Anyone else experience this, and discover fixes?
<Guest27662> Hi there - in 16.04 wifi dies after suspend, and the cursor disappears too. Any fixes for these bugs?
<Xubuntu16Errors> Hello all. I am having trouble installing Xubuntu 16.04 LTS. After booting from the flash drive, the splash screen shows up with the Xubuntu loading icon, then it changes to a black screen with a text prompt that says something like "Busybox... Initramfs"
<Xubuntu16Errors> I have never encountered this problem with previous versions of Xubuntu on this Machine and this machine is pretty recent (built September of 2015)
<GeekDude> Xubuntu16Errors: Is this before or after the menu asking if you want to try it, install it, boot from first hard disk, etc?
<Xubuntu16Errors> both
<Xubuntu16Errors> I've had that screen appear without ever seeing the menu asking if I want to try/install/boot. I've also had it appear after that menu appears and I select an option.
<Xubuntu16Errors> Also, I created the flash drive using dd
<Xubuntu16Errors> Also this is the Xubuntu 16.04 64-bit version if that counts.
<Xubuntu16Errors> Anyone have similar issues?
<GeekDude> Xubuntu16Errors: Would it be possible for you to checksum the file to verify it matches?
<GeekDude> If you load the image using a virtual machine does it work properly?
<GeekDude> Sorry if I'm a bit sporadic
<Xubuntu16Errors> Haven't done a checksum (I will google how to do that) but yes it works in VM
<pavlushka> Xubuntu16Errors: md5checksum
<Xubuntu16Errors> i used md5sum
<Xubuntu16Errors> 368896fb3643d543b7e7757f1aaba932  xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<GeekDude> That's correct, so your file is fine
<GeekDude> Is it possible your computer has just had a hardware failure, or does it still boot properly into its existing hard disks?
<Xubuntu16Errors> boots fine into windows
<Xubuntu16Errors> and it boots fine into Bunsenlabs Linux
<GeekDude> I'd be interested to see if regular Ubuntu works
<GeekDude> I really don't have any idea how to troubleshoot this issue directly
<Xubuntu16Errors> I might just switch back to Xubuntu 14 then.
<Pirat_SG> Hello
<wyoung> fuck bazhang is a dick
<xubuntu18w> hi there. my xubuntu boots but i have no wifi, no internet at all, no usb, poor graphics. on the fly with mint and ubuntu works fine. motherboard seems to be ok. is there a way to fix this?
<dzho> on the fly?
<dzho> xubuntu18w: is this with 16.04? a new install?
<xubuntu18w> on the fly means live via usb
<xubuntu18w> 16.04! right
<dzho> so the problems you are seeing, you see from a live usb of xubuntu 16.04 also?
<xubuntu18w> not a new install - happenend out of a sudden this morning
<dzho> ugh.
<dzho> sorry.
<xubuntu18w> i use live usb to chat here. the problems is with my installation of xubuntu 16.04
<dzho> ok, yes, it sounds like it.
<dzho> do you have automatic upgrades running?
<xubuntu18w> yes but most of the time i ignore them
<dzho> heh
<dzho> I guess that upsets them ;-)
<xubuntu18w> not very often i install upgrades
<dzho> oh.
<xubuntu18w> could be upsetting :)
<dzho> so, it's not the case that an automatic upgrade would have done this?
<xubuntu18w> could be but in particular i don't know exactly what has been upgraded yesterday... :/
<dzho> since I don't use them I wouldn't know where to tell you to look to find out, but that seems like a reasonable question to pursue
<xubuntu18w> what i did uncommonly the past days i did not shut down my system. i left it stand by for a couple of days. used my system daily though. after couple of days i shut down for the first time - yesterday. since then... aerjoaerasdnfghj
<xubuntu18w> i'll check it ;)
<xubuntu18w> is it likely that there will be an motherboard driver update??
<xubuntu18w> to me it looks like some disfunction with the motherboard.
<dzho> an update to fix it, or an update that caused it?
<dzho> I doubt it in either case, but who knows.
<anonymouse1935> hi
<anonymouse1935> I have a problem with with my cursor disappearing when logging back in
<anonymouse1935> when I switch tty's to get the cursor back, I sometimes get logged out
<anonymouse1935> is there a fix ?
<GeekDude> hey anonymouse1935, does this happen frequently? It happened to me once but it hasn't since
<anonymouse1935> the cursor disappears almost everytime
<anonymouse1935> the logging-out happens sometimes, not everytime
<xubuntu54w> hello, had a question about xubuntu core 16.04. do mobile broadband dongles work with it out of the box?
<krytarik> anonymouse1935: If you are referring to screen locking, please see the release notes.
<chaitu437> hi everybody
<cmcmanis> hi folks, is there anyone who is able to help clue me about how I might get lightdm to wake up?
<cmcmanis> This is an ongoing problem: Synopsis screen blanks after extended idle time, and cannot be woken up. But ctl-alt-fx works to bring up alternate term
<cmcmanis> system is NUC5i7RYH with latest BIOS and Xubuntu 16.04
<cmcmanis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16366405/ is the current process dependency tree for lightdm
<cmcmanis> I can send a SIGHUP to lightdm and it will restart but that kills off any windows
<chaitu437> hi cmcmanis... hope you get the solution
<cmcmanis> me too, running windows 10 with the bash shell isn't quite the same
<chaitu437> cmcmanis ... can u help me with xubuntu not shutting down??
<cmcmanis> maybe, what are the symptoms?
<cmcmanis> or specifically how are you trying to shut it down?
<chaitu437> actually splash screen freezes while shutdown and i have to hard shut it down
<chaitu437> i am trying to shut it down thru menu
<cmcmanis> have you pressed Ctrl-Alt-F1 when you were frozen to see if it was printing anything out?
<cmcmanis> and do you have systems mounted with NFS?
<chaitu437> i have mounted NTFS
<chaitu437> i will just shut down and tell you the exact problem
<cmcmanis> most of the problems I have experienced have been waiting for mounts to unmount
<cmcmanis> the common error was that shutdown would turn off the network before it tried to unmount things. NAS unmounts would hang at that point.
<chaitu437> hi cmcmanis
<chaitu437> the system is stuck at "Reached Target Shutdown"
<cmcmanis> hmm
<cmcmanis> at that point it should send the power off to ACPI
<cmcmanis> are you up to date on your BIOS etc? What system are you running?
<chaitu437> ok...
<cmcmanis> if you can login on the alternate console I'd look for two things, one an error message in dmesg about "unknown ACPI option" or something, and a the shutdown waiting on a process that is stuck in a network wait
<cmcmanis> I assume you have gone out for a cup of coffee and verified it doesn't actually work after 2 minutes of pausing (that would be a network timeout)
<chaitu437> how to dmesg?
<cmcmanis> just type dmesg
<cmcmanis> it will dump the kernels last messages
<chaitu437> yup
<chaitu437> done that
<cmcmanis> usually if it is complaining about something it is in there
<chaitu437> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16366878/
<cmcmanis> I'm trying to figure out where the VT is encoded in the lightdm startup
<cmcmanis> hmm chaitu437 this line looks dubious : [    0.085807] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<cmcmanis> has it ever worked on this system?
<chaitu437> i multi boot kubuntu 12.04, slackware and now xubuntu 16.04
<cmcmanis> and at the end there it looks like its trying to talk to ACPI to send a power down and there is no entry point for power down.
<chaitu437> it is fine with the other two
<chaitu437> oh
<cmcmanis> I'd look at changes in the ACPI code then between 12.04 and 16.04
<chaitu437> it doesn't shutdown even with ubuntu 14.04 and linux mint
<chaitu437> so i did not upgrade
<chaitu437> ok
<cmcmanis> so it does shut down with 12.04 but not 14.04? If so that narrows the search
<chaitu437> yes, it shuts down with 12.04 and slackware
<cmcmanis> and rather than looking at the OS releases look at the kernel version
<chaitu437> newer versions of linux does not allow it to shut down
<chaitu437> oh fine
<cmcmanis> it may be something in the 4.x kernel line that changed
<chaitu437> ok
<chaitu437> now should i pastebin ACPI code from 12.04?
<cmcmanis> FWIW, after Sound I hate power management on Linux second most :-)
<cmcmanis> I'd consider asking on LKML the question about a pointer to changes in ACPI between the 3.x and 4.x kernel lines
<cmcmanis> (LKML = Linux Kernel Mailing List)
<chaitu437> oh fine
<chaitu437> thank you
<cmcmanis> sure
<chaitu437> but sorry that i could not help you out in anyway
<chaitu437> thanks again
<chaitu437> bye
<cmcmanis> no worries, since I can reproduce it once a day I get all morning to figure it out
<chaitu437> cool
<chaitu437> bye
<Droolboy> hey
<Droolboy> anyone know how to insall amd drivers for a dell 3541
<Droolboy> ???
<xangua> What drivers?
<xangua> Oh amd, you should open the update manager settings and see if it offers you to install them
<kzrgr> is there any official guide on installing & customising compton on xubuntu?
<kzrgr> or is it better to use compiz? (meeh)
#xubuntu 2016-05-12
<xangua> Sudo apt-get install compton
<xangua> I would share my config but I'm not on my desktop, you can find lots of online tho
<xubuntu56> hello, anyone there? got a question about xubuntu core edition...which i have been unable to find an answer to via google fu
<xubuntu56> The question is whether mobile broadband works out of the box in xubuntu core edition. To the best of my noob knowledge, usb_modeswitch, ppp and wvdial are necessary for my mobile dongle to function. And it's my only option of net connectivity
<Unit193> wvdial is in the cd repo I believe, manifest lists the others as installed.
<xubuntu56> oh, unit193 thank you very much for your prompt answer. I intend to download your 16.04 edition! Thank you so much for being a great xubuntu dev!
<Unit193> Hah, thanks.  And yeah, wvdial is in the cd repo.
<xubuntu56> Ok. The main problem is I'm pretty bandwidth constrained (hah!) hence the need for the xubuntu core edition. Once again, thanks for being an awesome dev on an awesome distro. :) Have a great day/night ahead. Leaving now to download! :) :
<Unit193> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1604/user/C/appendix-packages.html keep that at hand, may be useful.
<xubuntu56> Oh yes, that list will be useful. What do you think is the best way for me as a non-coder to contribute to Xubuntu, apart from using it and promoting it like hell to my friends!
<xubuntu56> Edit: the bandwidth sun is shining and my download of the 555 mb Xubuntu Core 16.04 is speeding on.
<Unit193> xubuntu56: Generally QA is a great way, but problem with that is that it may need a littlw b/w
<Unit193> !contribute
<ubottu> To see how you can help out with Xubuntu, please see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/ - additionally, you can join the devleoper channel #xubuntu-devel and introduce yourself (we'll reply when we're around)
<xubuntu56> Ah yes quality assurance will require a little b/w, mainly reliable b/w. Well, I'll be sure to drop by sometime. Thanks a lot guys. xubuntu56 out.
<WoodyPC> Just curious, But why is this Distro so Huge? I am using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS right now. But I had a customer call me today and request Xubuntu to be put on their new desktop that I am building for them. What does this have that makes it so big?
<xangua> WoodyPC: languages
<xangua> Or was that ubuntu? Mmm
<WoodyPC> English
<Unit193> dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -nr | less
 * squinty wonders "compared to what exactly?"
<xangua> The ubuntu fits on a CD era finished long ago
<bazhang> xangua, its going to 2gb
 * squinty muses " a 2gig CD...who woulda thunk it?"
<xangua> Introducing Xubuntu core « Xubuntu (http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/) you can also try xubuntu core, but as with any minimal distro approach a normal person would end installing everything or even more what xubuntu comes with (office, gimp, vlc, etc.)
<puff> I have a 32gb thumb drive that I want to format ntfs.
<Xeno_> Hi is anyone here? I have a technical question....
<Xeno_> apparently not ....
<pavlushka> puff: use gparted
<lucianadrs> aquele momento que vc larga o debian por causa de kernel panic e volta pro xubuntu
<chuckmcm> man this is an annoying bug. So NUC5i7RHY, doesn't turn on the screen after something blanks it over time.
<chuckmcm> Very weird because Ctl-Alt-Fx gets a tty screen but back to pty7 and boom, no screen. Kill -HUP the screen manager and it comes back but session clients are all dead
<chuckmcm> by leaving a vim window open across the full screen in insert mode I can tell that as far as X is concerned the things should be visible
<chuckmcm> but they aren't. (I proved that to myself by typing at the black screen which had a file open on a NAS device) and saving it and looking at the contents appearing on another system.
<xubuntu20w> how do I run package manager
<chuckmcm> which one xubuntu20w
<chuckmcm> man dpkg
<chuckmcm> man apt
<ramanan> hello folks, I've  a problem with dropbox indicator in xfce panel installed in ubuntu 14.04.
<ramanan> Does anyone have a solution?
<ramanan> I'm running this and getting it to work. dropbox stop && dbus-launch dropbox start
<ramanan> Is there a permanent fix?
<knob2> Hey guys... I am having a problem with 16.04 that's is becoming difficult to work around.  Sometimes, Chromium gets "stuck"... and it doesn't refresh the view/content.  I can open new tabs, and I see the "window title" changing.... yet nothing is shown in the space for Chromium
<knob2> Is this a known bug?  Or anybody has seen it and has an idea how to fix it?
<knob2> Important info I forgot: It happens when I re-log in after having the screen locked via lightDM
<knob> Here... sorry for the log in/out
<knob> Anybody has seen that problem with Chromium?
<akxwi-dave> sorry I haven't seen that
<knob> akxwi-dave, thanks!  And out of curiosity: Your Xubuntu16.04 installation... was it an upgrade?  Or a fresh install?
<akxwi-dave> i have both.. upgrade on laptop from15.10 and desktop fresh...
<knob> Ok.  Thanks.  Just... checking everything I can.  It's an odd behaviour.  Everything is perfect... yet if the screen locks, when I come back, Chromium doesn't refresh/redraw.
<knob> Will keep on googling
<akxwi-dave> does chrome do the same thing?
<knob> akxwi-dave, mm... lemme check
<knob> don't have it installed
<knob> installing now Chrome... will report back shortly
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<knob> akxwi-dave, installed Chrome... up until now, I haven't had the lock-up.  I'll check it out during the day!  Thanks
<akxwi-dave> good to hear... :-)  good luck
<knob> Well... nope.  Google Chrome also got stuck.   =\
<knob> I'm going to just scratch this laptop tonight.  Rather do that than chase this.
<roo79x>  hi all I have a problem with my dell latitude e5410 laptop. Every time I reboot or the screen goes blank (sleep) it gets lines across it and a high pitched squeal from the display? it only happens with ubuntu distros nothing else? can someone please advise me
<iSlayWyverns> I suppose xubuntu is pretty stable, right?
<iSlayWyverns> (since it's LTS, silly question I know)
<GeekDude> iSlayWyverns: I'd say it depends on your hardware support
<iSlayWyverns> i3-2100, hd5750 juniper (jupiter?) if u mean that... should be supported
<GeekDude> Also, there are some known issues listed here https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-04-release/
<iSlayWyverns> GeekDude, good to know. Seems good for my needs
<Noneatme> Hey all, I installed compton a while ago but it seems that my screen tearing on the second monitor re-appeared after I installed the libva radeon drivers from the xorg-edge repository
<Noneatme> update today*
<Noneatme> I get some errors when I start compton via terminal
<Noneatme> I fixed it by installing xcompmgr
<Noneatme> seems like I avoided my problem, well done
<puff> Is there a command that shows you what processes are accessing the audio?
<puff> I'm on xubuntu 14.04 LTS, I suspect it's some sort of alarm clock applet, every 5 seconds it beeps/pings 3 times.  I can't figure out how to turn it off.
<Mint001> Hey guys. Flash is not working on chrome or firefox. I have installed, uninstalled & reinstalled pepperflash but at all times I am missing "/usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/libpepflashplayer.so" Anyone any ideas what I can do ??
<krytarik> !crosspost | Mint001
<ubottu> Mint001: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Mint001> sorry :/
<Mint001> I'm just looking help :)
<GeekDude> puff: If you open the "PulseAudio Volume Control" program and go to the playback tab, it should list applications that are playing audio (as well as give you some volume controls for them)
<cajuntechie> Hello everyone. Just installed 16.04 and can't get GNOME Software to work no matter what I do. If I start it from scratch, it freezes and, like right now, I'm trying to install updates and it just keeps returning to the 'Install' option. Can anyone give me a clue what might be going on?
<squinty> cajuntechie,  do it from the terminal   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<cajuntechie> squinty: That's what I'm going to do. But, apparently, I need to restart since apt is left hanging in the background when software exits. Questions: why full-upgrade instead of just upgrade?
<squinty> cajuntechie,  newer kernels etc since 16.04 was released
<squinty> cajuntechie, the software center in unity is buggy too
<puff> GeekDude: Thanks.
<squinty> cajuntechie, btw, apt-get dist-upgrade or apt full-upgrade doesn't upgrade a system to a newer release ie 16.10
<xangua> squinty: the "upgrade" part of the command it's a little confusing but of course it doesn't
<xangua> ! Upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<puff> GeekDude: Is PulseAudio Volume Control  right-click-on-the-sound-icon and pick "Sound Settings"?
<squinty> xangua,  why are you nit-picking?
<flocculant> xangua: wrong - it does upgrade, it upgrades packages
<puff> GeekDude: Also, I think I just guessed/remembered... that was the sound of my wireless headphones telling me they needed a recharge.  Sigh.
<xangua> flocculant: squinty it doesn't do a "release upgrade"
<GeekDude> puff:  That's quite amusing from my perspective. Glad you found your problem
<squinty> xangua,  at one time using apt-get dist-upgrade with a change of the sources list to a new version was a recognized method of updating ubuntu
<squinty> xang
<xangua> squinty: it never was...
<squinty> xangua, and that is *exactly* what i said
<squinty> sigh
<squinty> yes it was
<puff> GeekDude: I remember going through the same process last time... what the f**k is making that beeping....
<xangua> Maybe in Debian but never ubuntu, you might be referring to upgrading from an eol release
<flocculant> rather than argue that here - do it in -offtopic
<squinty> xangua, take your comments elsewhere please
<flocculant> cajuntechie wanted to know why full-upgrade was recommended
<puff> I think I remember what squinty is talking about, and yeah, it was in ubuntu too.
<puff> That is, I remember that in debian, and I'm pretty certain it was in ubuntu too, in the early years (e.g. 2006 or so).
<squinty> puff:  yes quite a few years now but not recommended any more.
<flocculant> cajuntechie: you can install the old software center, package name is software-center - or use synaptic or apt/apt-get
<puff> flocculant: Use aptitude.
<flocculant> no thanks
<lovexubuntu> 16.04 here I come.   thanks for everything you guys do.
<cmcmanis> With some additional work on my NUC problem it seems like the system doesn't know it needs to tell the video output to turn itself on. DisplayPort status stays inactive
<knome> cmcmanis, does 'xrandr -q' show the display you want to use?
<cmcmanis> knome: yup. It even has the correct reso selected 2560 x 1440 x 59.5hz
<cmcmanis> well 59.95hz
<knome> try xrandr --output OUTPUT-NAME-HERE --auto
<cmcmanis> holy crap, that woke it up!
<cmcmanis> you are my new hero.
<knome> did you look at the xfce display dialog?
<cmcmanis> hmmm? Hang on let me switch to the actual display
<knome> technically, it should get you the same results since you really didn't have problems recognising the display
<chuckmcm> well there is no way, from the display, to do anything. I ran xrandr by ssh'ing into the system and setting $DISPLAY to :0
<chuckmcm> I proved to myself that the underlying system was still awake by leaving a full screen vim session in insert mode writing to a file on an NFS server
<knome> right...
<knome> well anyway, there you go
<chuckmcm> that let me show that I could type text and save it out and it appeared on the server even though the monitor was blank
<chuckmcm> I suppose I could add a cron job that called this every hour on the hour or something
<chuckmcm> kind of a grody hack but it helps point to the problem which, ideally, someone at Intel can address
<knome> :)
<chuckmcm> now if I can get audio to work again the conversion to 16.04 will be complete.
<knome> what's not working in audio then
<chuckmcm> system is a NUC5i7RYH, has a speaker plugged into the headphone jack. Works on 15.10 to play audio, doesn't work on 16.04.
<knome> have you checked if the desired output is correct under 'pavucontrol' ?
<knome> (fwiw, i've been thinking of getting a NUC, probably that model, but i think i'll wait for a bit longer for newer ones)
<chuckmcm> Its a really compact and easy to carry around system. Decent graphics, 16GB Ram, no complaints other than slow Linux support from Intel
<chuckmcm> ok, so the cubeutils found the internal audio analog stereo which is odd
<knome> well, i don't need to carry it around, but i want to get rid of too much stuff in the office
<chuckmcm> On my setup I've got it plugged into a unifying receiver so keyboard/mouse are wireless, the NUC sits on my workbench connected to the monitor and a 7 port USB 3 hub for development work
<ScoDal> my thinkpad t43 ignores power settings. if i'm not touching the keyboard or mouse for X amount of time, the screen blanks out and I can't get it back on without a forced restart
<chuckmcm> can pack the whole thing up to go in a tupperware box, so easy to get out into the field with it.
<chuckmcm> ScoDal: something on this system doesn't realize the screen is actually off. So you can force it back on with a lightdm restart (or now with the xrandr command)
<ScoDal> how would i perform that, chuckmcm, without being able to see the screen?
<chuckmcm> it is like the display port PHY is brought the connection down. Powering the monitor off and on, or plugging the connection does not wake it up
<knome> ScoDal, use the presentation mode
<ScoDal> oh had not thought of that knome, i will try that
<chuckmcm> in my case ScoDal I ssh'd into the machine and did that
<ScoDal> ah chuckmcm, that makes sense i will enable more remote features as well
<ScoDal> wow thank you those were really good suggestions (chuckmcmc knome)
<ScoDal> i'm going to restart back into xubuntu and let this happen so ican test this theory
<ScoDal> ok i'm back in xubuntu mode, 14.04, i wonder if i should go 16.04?
<ScoDal> so that did not work, at least not the part where i use the function key to bring my thinkpad t43 back to life when it timed out to black screen
<ScoDal> it looked like it was trying after a few attempts, but it was mostly just odd flickering and i was feeling unsure what was happening.. and that brings me back to windows to talk about it
<ScoDal> is that what you meant knome  by presentation mode? using the functions key to trigger screens?
<knome> no, the panel plugin for the power manager has a power manager button, though not on 14.04 yet
<ScoDal> oh man how i would have loved to know that ahead of time lol i'm using 14.04 MININUM!
<ScoDal> i want to upgrade!
<ScoDal> although surely t43 is a dying laptop in all respects, but i still love mine
<ScoDal> it's not imperative to fix my situation, just a project of mine
<ScoDal> it's a safe and when it works really adequate place for me to play with linux/xubuntu in particular
<ScoDal> considering everybody is trying to kill of xp as fast as they can lol which this thing runs fantastically
<ScoDal> off*
#xubuntu 2016-05-13
<xubuEuridice> hi, Im new in linux, wish me luck ;)
<nebg> hello everyone... if i'm logged with ssh into another machine...which is the fastest way to copy a file from that machine to my local machine without having to log out ?
<xubuEuridice> command to install ssh?
<nebg> do a search... xubuEuridice learn to use the repo
<xubuEuridice> nebg good question, btw, ye ty sorry
<xubuEuridice> the repo?
<nebg> common mistake done by newbies is to download apps browsers and downloads(windows style) while on gnu linux it is always better when possible (99% of cases) to use repos
<nebg> xubuEuridice look above
<xubuEuridice> ooh sure , im trying to learn to use only the terminal
<xubuEuridice> searching bout repo =)
<xubuEuridice> do you know a good chat room for newbies'
<xubuEuridice> how do I send private msgs?
<xubuEuridice> xD
<xubuEuridice> nvm find it
<squinty> nebg,  scp    see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles    -> scp <file> <username>@<IP address or hostname>:<Destination>
<chuckmcm> Does anyone know if I can customize what light-locker does when it activates? I would like it to run 'xrandr --output DP1 --auto'
<chuckmcm> and by 'activates' I mean it resumes the screen from being blanked.
<chuckmcm> knome: you still around?
<JeZxLee> is there an official Xubuntu forum somewhere?
<JeZxLee> the Kubuntu people have their own
<flocculant> JeZxLee: there was once upon a time, use ubuntu forums > http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=329, tag it Xubuntu
<flocculant> also - https://forum.xfce.org/
<JeZxLee> my issue is with WiFi
<JeZxLee> seems to be a widespread issue with 16.04
<xubuntu50i> heelloo
<morningstar> Morning everyone , i have a very noobish question im looking for some help with,  I recently install Xubuntu and noticed in the indicator panel that there was a lovely "now playing" box in my indicator panel which was working with spotify.  I ran into some issues with my Wireless card that I could not resolve so i switched back to BackBox , i was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction to replicate this "now playing" indicator on B
<morningstar> ackBox i tried googling first but came up empty.  Apologies if this is a stupid question i am still learning.
<morningstar> apologies , if anyone see's my above message I have now rectified, I did not realise it was using Unity sound menu and upon further investigation I managed to get this installed.
<knob> Good morning!
<knob> akxwi-dave, ping.   I re-installed the laptop last night.  Now, so far, everything is perfect!   I must have messed up something somewhere along the line (in the previous installation).
<akxwi-dave> hi knob ,, thats excellent news
<knob> Yeah!  Thanks for the help! :)
<eSoul> Hey Channel,  I am having a weird issue with xfce where Im doing multimonitor with 3 displays and the first is doing this weird rolling effect where it will scroll the display as I move to the other 2 displays with my cursor
<eSoul> Anyone have this issue before or know anything about it
<eSoul> It is rolling the first display to mirror the other 2
<knome> your monitor setup is likely wrong
<knome> running "xrandr -q" in a terminal might help you debug the issue
<knome> anyway, i got to run now - good luck
<eSoul> Thanks knome
<xubuntu50w> Hello, All! Please help me anybody. I am newcomer, I can't change screen resolution, graphics system from SIS
<xubuntu50w> I have searched for a long time, but can't get a solution
<xubuntu50w> Maybe should I install a sis driver or?
<xubuntu50w> My version of Xubuntu 16.04
<flocculant> xubuntu50w: doesn't look there's a lot of love left for SIS graphics anymore
<flocculant> not many people active in here currently either - maybe try #ubuntu for help
<xubuntu50w> quit
<vieuxmike> hi
<knome> hello
<vieuxmike> i have a problem with actions in xfce-clipboard
<vieuxmike> maybe something crashes, i can only display action menus one time
<knome> it'll help people to debug if you tell which xubuntu version you are running and whether you are using some PPAs or not
<vieuxmike> knome: i use xubuntu-dev-xfce on Xubuntu 14.04
<vieuxmike> (xubuntu-dev-xfce PPA)
<knome> do you see the issue *without* the PPA?
<vieuxmike> and xubuntu-dev-extra PPA
<knome> the PPA*s*
<vieuxmike> knome: i didn't try but maybe i can force the verion of clipman
<vieuxmike> version
<vieuxmike> knome: I have the same issue with previous verions of clipman and clipman plugin
<xubuntu50w> Hi, i'm using xubuntu 14.04 and just got a system update. However, when the system rebooted there where no longer any internet conection (not even cable)
<xubuntu50w> How can i fix that?
<squinty> http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet/727462#727462
<squinty> http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841
<squinty> xubuntu11w,  had two people over in #ubuntu that reported back the first link worked for them.  The 2nd link is supposed to work too.
#xubuntu 2016-05-14
<Soelen> hello everyone, thunar 1.6.10 keeps crashing, what can I do? I think it is a known issue
<Soelen> 16.04 64 bit
<Soelen> just upgraded from 15.04 to 16.04 in hope this bug will disappear but not the case, it happens when I rename files
<Soelen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1512120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512120 in thunar (Ubuntu) "thunar crashes on file renaming" [High,Confirmed]
<Soelen> I guess that is that bug
<sunstar> im very sorry. im having a problem with the mini iso installing xubuntu 16.04 to either a thumbdrige or sd card
<bekks> sunstar: Which "problem"?
<sunstar> once installed i get a message saying sda is clean and nothing futher. upun hitting pwr btn system shuts diwn in hash normally
<sunstar> baah*
<bob123456> hello, im new to irc, may i ask straight away or are there certain rules?
<paolo> bob123456: ask politely and wait, stay on topic and use common sense
<paolo> it should be enough :)
<paolo> avoid private messages too
<bob123456> thats not a problem i have no idea how to pm :)
<Pelucho> http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<Pelucho> good guide
<Pelucho> ;)
<bekks> https://freenode.net/changuide :)
<bob123456> ah thx
<bob123456> ill read that and come back later
<bob123456> bye and thx
<Pelucho> bye
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> anyone have a clue on how to change the background color of the notification area without changing the theme?
<glitchd> my notification icons are white and the background of the notification area is white, so i cant see anything..lol
<Yannii> try other themes.  u can have diff theme for notifications, and for the regular windows
<Yannii> glitchd, Settings > Notifications
<glitchd> Yannii, thank you, but thats not what im talking about. you gave me info on changing the way popup notification look
<glitchd> Yannii, im talking about the notification area on the top panel on the far right
<Yannii> glitchd, ohhhh, sorry
<glitchd> Yannii, it holds the wifi icon, power, volume, etc.
<glitchd> Yannii, no worries, thank you for the intended help
<Yannii> glitchd, yeh, i get it now.  yeh i have the same problem.  i think it is a gtk3 vs the old gtk2 problem (my panel is black, but the volume/wifi backround is white)
<Yannii> for themes, there are both gtk2 and gtk3
<glitchd> Yannii, this is what im talking about http://postimg.org/image/xon9l1tdd/
<glitchd> yea you are correct
<glitchd> i replied before i read your reply
<Yannii> if u figure it out, LMK  haha. i have the same problem.  (cuz my GTK3 theme has a white panel/tASKBAR, but m GTK2 theme has a black panel
<glitchd> Yannii, well, i didnt find an exact fix for it, but i did find a work around for it
<Yannii> hey glitchd , do u know how to copy some icons from one theme to another, e.g. the new wifi icons suck.  the old school Gnome Wifi icons are super easy to read (to see signal strength and if it is locked or open wifi)
<Yannii> that would also help ur white-backgound situation too
<glitchd> Yannii, i know there is a way to do i, ive done that exact thing before
<glitchd> Yannii, i found a work around for the white background of the notification area, let me upload this picture nd ill show u what i mean
<Yannii> glitchd, cool
<glitchd> Yannii, http://postimg.org/image/iu2wcbh81/
<Yannii> glitchd, how did u do that?
<glitchd> Yannii, all i did was make the panel transparent then made a backup of the background picture i use, then put a black block in the upper right corner of the picture, then set the copied picture as the background
<glitchd> Yannii, i also have another panel on the bottom of my screen that holds the window buttons, so theyre not up there with everything else to clutter the panel
<Yannii> yeh, tranparency would work, but i turn off all those effects  , to make my computer more snappp
<glitchd> what are you system specs?
<glitchd> ill show u what the desktop looks like with the panel fixed now
<glitchd> http://postimg.org/image/g1uv71gj5/
<Yannii> glitchd, my computer is fast enough, i just like everything streamlined,  lol, it why i choose Xfce, instead of all the others with the silly eyecandy for babies  :)
<glitchd> i chopped off a piece of the picture because thats where all my icons nd such are on the desktop
<Yannii> yes, that looks good
<Yannii> hey, do u of a theme that is like clearlooks, but squared off like Numix
<glitchd> honestly, not off the top of my head
<Yannii> i like the square themes, but they all have grey on grey text  , lol
<glitchd> im not even sure what those look like without seeing a picture or example of them
<Yannii> i'm old fashioned i just want black text, but the GTK3 themes are much harder to modify :(
<glitchd> what do u mean grey or grey text?
<Yannii> one sec, there is a funny website about this
<glitchd> mmk
<Yannii> found it!  http://unreadable.website/
<Yannii> LOL
<Yannii> all the new themes, and websites, have grey text on grey background, like it is the new style  :P
<Yannii> Clearlooks theme, is super old school, but has black text.  which is Unheard of in 2016   :P
<Yannii> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clearlooks
<Yannii> http://xfce-look.org/
<glitchd> thats reminiscent of windows styling id say
<Yannii> it's reminiscent of not-wanting-to-strain-my-eyes-reading-grey-text  :)
<glitchd> right on
<Yannii> what theme do u use?
<glitchd> i use a theme called drakefire
<glitchd> lemme see if i can find a link to share to you
<glitchd> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Drakfire+Black?content=135009
<glitchd> thats it
<glitchd> brb gonna go put the coffee on
<Yannii> all, good thanks, just watching utube videos
<glitchd> ok its brewing
<glitchd> ill go get a cup im a few mins
<glitchd> what do you use to listen to music? ie-pandora,spotify,mp3's?
<Yannii> https://kat.cr/
<Yannii> mp3's
<Yannii> i dont get why people like pandora/spotify more than bittorrent?
<Yannii> i guess it is to discover new music, that u don't know of?
<glitchd> i like to use pithos on linux
<xubuntu78i> hallo
<glitchd> it uses pandora, but you can skip as much as u want
<glitchd> hello xubuntu 78i
<xubuntu78i> ?
<glitchd> hello xubuntu78i
<Yannii> glitchd, how much do u pay for pandora?
<glitchd> Yannii, i dont, i have a free account
<glitchd> ive had it for years
<xubuntu78i> tem suporte em portugues tambem
<xubuntu78i> ?
<Yannii> glitchd, oh, that's cool, thanks for the link
<glitchd> Yannii, not sure if u can still get free accounts or not, but i made the account probably like close to 10 years ago
<Yannii> yeh, i'm old-fashioned, i just listen to mp3's LOL
<glitchd> Yannii, thats not so old fashioned, i listen to a crap ton of mp3s in my car because the music radio stations play is crap
<Yannii> glitchd, u can search torrent sites for "billboard" to discover new music ,(or old music) too
<glitchd> and more often than not music is just filler noise for me, i dont really pay attention to it. its just there to eliminate the silence
<glitchd> Yannii, rightright
<Yannii> glitchd, there are tons of audiobooks and podcasts too
<Yannii> but that is more dangerous when driving, i think , cuz sometimes u get too distracted
<glitchd> Yannii, to be perfectly honest, a few years ago i got into dubstep music and it really ruined my musical taste and now that pretty much all i listen to
<Yannii> esp. if u listen to audio book on 2X speed!  lol
<glitchd> lol well i dont do that
<Yannii> everytime i hear techno music i think of this video now, soooo funny
<Yannii> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCawU6BE8P8
<Yannii> .t
<Yannii> WHEN WILL THE BASS DROP? (ft. Lil Jon)
<glitchd> im watching it now
<Yannii> u gotta show that to ur friends who like that kinda music  LOL
<glitchd> thats hilarious
<Yannii> cuz it's true, that guy Avicii makes ridiculous money.
<glitchd> yes.yes he does
<Yannii> That anyone else could do--- just put his CD in and press play.  no need to pay $100,000 / night for that  LOL
<Yannii> http://www.magneticmag.com/2014/05/how-much-do-djs-make/
<Yannii> $200,000 /night!
<glitchd> if u know avicii then im sure u know of skrillex, right?
<Yannii> yeh
<krytarik> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Yannii> i mean i've heard the popular songs
<Yannii> on-topic: Avicii and those other DJ's should switch to Linux, to spread the word   :)
<glitchd> yea i dont really listen to him all that much, but thats who i mention when im trying to explain it to other people
<glitchd> i basically only really listen to music when im driving
<Yannii> glitchd, nice talkin with ya, later bro
<carrotcorn> Hi there! I'm on Ubuntu 15.10, with the `xubuntu-desktop` package installed, and most of the default `unity-*` and `ubuntu-desktop` package(s) removed. I installed CompizConfig Settings Manager and the extras, within which I enabled the Scale Windows plugin, which is shown to be bound to the Super + W keystroke. It doesn't seem to work though :/
<carrotcorn> How might I fix this?
<krytarik> carrotcorn: Did you even make Compiz run somehow?
<oushkul> Hi all, new to this. Anyone help with wifi issues please?
<cruncher> hi, when i restart/shutdown xubuntu, it "hangs" like for 1 minute, and then i can read on tty1 "systemd-shutdown, Failed to finalize DM devices, ignoring"
<cruncher> how could i find out what is blocking the shutdown?
<cruncher> on 16.04
<cruncher> i386
<xubuntu32w> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu being a former windows user and I need help in playing you tube videos and watching videos on hulu I have installed xubuntu 16.04 lts. I appreciate any assistance. I will await a reply. Thank you.
<xubuntu32w> I have installed the 64 bit xubuntu 16.04. Thanks.
<DarkBlu4> hello
<xubuntu32w> hello
<DarkBlu4> there's no driver for my network interface what can I do?
<squinty> xubuntu32w,  probably need to install   pepperflashplugin-nonfree  from the repo's.  Or see http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html about installing the fresh player plugin
<xubuntu32w> Great, I think you are right so I will go to the link and read up about it. Thanks - Have a great day.
<squinty> DarkBlu4,  might want to run Additional Drivers and see if anything is offered
<DarkBlu4> additional drivers?
<DarkBlu4> how do.I do that? sry im new to Linux I have no clue
<xubuntu32w> ok squinty I will check that out also. thanks again
<squinty> DarkBlu4,  main menu -> settings -> additional drivers
<DarkBlu4> thx
<DarkBlu4> it doesn't show any
<xubuntu16w> Need help
<xubuntu16w> Can't get online
<squinty> DarkBlu4,  lspci | grep Network  to find out your card name
<xubuntu16w> Neither via wlan (though it is on) nor with a cable
<DarkBlu4> realtek 8821ae is my card name I knew it but can't find a driver for Linux
<DarkBlu4> squinty
<xubuntu16w> No "connections" under "network settings"
<xubuntu16w> So i can't set it new
<chuckmcm> knome: just wanted to say the xrandr --output <xx> --auto workaroud is *great*. I've also reflected this to the Intel folks in case this is a driver bug
<knome> chuckmcm, glad to hear it helps, and thanks for actually taking care to report to appropriate parties
<squinty> DarkBlu4,  seems there is no kernel support for that particular driver (but I may have missed something googling).  From googling it seems that unit is quite problematic.  Might want to consider https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7 ->  The rtlwifi_new driver from lwfinger
<DarkBlu4> I tried it
<DarkBlu4> doent work
<DarkBlu4> downloaded whole repo
<DarkBlu4> navigated to folder
<DarkBlu4> wrote make
<DarkBlu4> restarted still not working
<DarkBlu4> but thx for your time
<DarkBlu4> someone told me to do something with modprobe but idk what it is
<DarkBlu4> I'll check out this tutorial thx for your time
<bob123456> Hi, i recently installed Xubuntu 16.04 to replace the last running windows on my old gaming machine and i encountered two problems regarding package installation
<bob123456> Problem 1: i did not activate the xenial-proposed updates but they still appear in the software-center (and synaptic). Is there a way to completely ignore ignore/get rid of them?
<knome> bob123456, settings manager -> software & updates -> tab "updates" -> make sure proposed is unchecked, then close the dialog and refresh your repositories
<bob123456> Problem 2:  i cant install manage to install steam, i already switched to main repos and reloaded, unchecked/checked multiverse and reloaded, i just wont show up in synaptic/software-center
<xubuntu94w> Hi all. I change from xubuntu to ubuntu and i forgot the image viewer name... some remember?
<knome> xubuntu94w, maybe you are looking for ristretto
<xubuntu94w> maybe... i will research. thanks a lot!
<knome> bob123456, are you sure you have the multiverse repositories enabled? also, have you updated your repository information?
<squinty> fwiw, steam doesn't show up in the Ubuntu-Software (gnome-software) here in Unity either.  there are some problems with that application
<squinty> it does however show up when using apt apt-get etc.
<knome> right, maybe it's missing appdata, which is required for it to show up
<Majora320> Hello, world!
<bob123456> re, sorry, i had to get my cat down the neighbours garage
<bob123456> knome: yes, they are enabled and i have reloaded the repository information several times
<bob123456> knome: i also have checked the proposed updates, reloaded the sources, unchecked them again and reloaded the sources again and i still get these updates in synaptic/software-center
<bob123456> knome: these updates are not shown in the software updater
<bob123456> using sudo add-apt-repository multiverse i get the output "'multiverse' distribution component is already enabled for all sources"
<peyam> hi
<bob123456> hi
<peyam> Is it possible to install gnomes on xubuntu? I dont get that gtk+ v 3 thing.
<xangua> You don't get what exactly?
<peyam> if you have gtk3 engine doest it mean you can install gtk 3 themes?
<peyam> and apps that use gtk3
<bob123456> what exactly do you want to install?
<xangua> Gtk 2 programs will use gtk2 themes, gtk 3 programs will use gtk 3 themes yes
<peyam> I want to install a gnome theme. It says gnome but if do I have to port it to xfce?
<xangua> A gnome theme?
<peyam> yeah? not possible?
<xangua> Maybe you should start with stating/linking what theme you want to add
<peyam> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/OSX-White?content=175940
<xangua> That theme seems to be more gnome shell oriented
<xangua> I suggest you to look at xfce-look.org
<wedernoch_> hm
<bob123456> i tried a clean install but my problem still persists
<bob123456> problems*
<bob123456> i can't find steam in the multiverse repository and the software-center keeps bugging me with proposed updates
<mrkramps> bob123456, which version of xubuntu?
<bob123456> sorry , 16.04 freshly installed
<bob123456> unfortunately i installed the updates just now, because i hit the wrong button :x
<mrkramps> bob123456, xenial-proposed updates should be disabled by default
<bob123456> they are
<bob123456> but they still show up in the softwarecenter and in synaptic
<bob123456> unfortunately i hit the update button in the softwarecenter so they got installed-.-
<Artemis3> then check /etc/apt and friends
<bob123456> that just leaves steam
<Artemis3> you should not have any proposed repositories
<bob123456> jea i double checked wheter or not they were activated (in the gui) yet i still got updates in the softwarecenter that were not available by using the software updater "app"
<mrkramps> bob123456, could you upload contents of /etc/apt/sources.list in a pastebin, please
<bob123456> is pastebin a channel?
<mrkramps> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mrkramps> and paste generated link here
<bob123456> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16422576/
<mrkramps> output of 'sudo apt-get update' would be great, too
<bob123456> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16422598/
<mrkramps> hm, that's not much oO
<bob123456> jup
<bob123456> im gonna try something
<bob123456> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16422667/
<mrkramps> bob123456, whatever the software center was showing, there are definitely no proposed updates enabled
<bob123456> thats the best i can get (deactivated and reactivated a repository)
<mrkramps> looks good
<bob123456> strange
<mrkramps> bob123456, and what is the issue with steam?
<bob123456> i cant find it in the repos
<bob123456> software-center shows no match and so does synaptic
<bob123456> i thought it was available in the multiverse repo
<mrkramps> yes
<mrkramps> but only for i386 architecture
<bob123456> mh
<squinty> bob123456,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16422724/   for 16.04 that is what your sources.list should be like
<mrkramps> bob123456, wether try installing deb package from steam website
<mrkramps> or try installing package 'steam:i386'
<Artemis3> the sources.list looks good to me
<mrkramps> the sources.list is fine
<squinty> bob123456,  sudo apt install steam   in a terminal.  it will barf if the correct rep's aren't found....if it does then sources.list needs to be fixed
<mrkramps> squinty, steam ist only available for 32-bit systems in the official repository
<bob123456> i cant find any package called steam by using the search in synaptic and typing in steam (same for software-center)
<Artemis3> but the culprit could be in sources.list.d/
<bob123456> was that changed since 15.10? it worked fine on 15.10
<mrkramps> bob123456, steam was not in the repository of 15.10 afaik
<Artemis3> steam-launcher ?
<Artemis3> search here (i can't open it atm) https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mrkramps> sry, it was in 15.10 but also for i386 only
<bob123456> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16423099/
<bob123456> thats my output for apt-get
<mrkramps> continue?
<Artemis3> looks good
<Artemis3> i see no issues
<Artemis3> that should install it
<mrkramps> pretty strange, synaptic should have shown this package
<bob123456> thats rather strange since i always download 64bit images and im rather sure that i installed everything via synaptic the last time
<Artemis3> i wonder if there wasn't a 64bit version
<Artemis3> what do i even have lol
<bob123456> uhm also, i dont see a package called steam beneath all those packages
<bob123456> oh wiat
<bob123456> there it is at the end xD
<mrkramps> bob123456, ubuntu uses multiarch (multiple architecture) which allows for 32bit sofware on 64bit system
<bob123456> yea i thought so
<bob123456> it would be mandatory since a lot of games are still 32bit afaik
<mrkramps> just irritating when you told us the package does not appear in synaptic
<bob123456> jea thats what creeps me out
<mrkramps> i first thought it was because of architecture but
<bob123456> it still doesnt show up in the softwarecenter or synaptic
<squinty> just installed synaptic here and search didn't turn up any hits for steam
<bob123456> also it shows some strange dos style popup window to accept their eula
<mrkramps> package 'multiarch-support' installed?
<bob123456> urgh
<bob123456> gotta look it up, i just reinstalled, brb
<bob123456> yea its preinstalled
<bob123456> now steam is visible in synaptic
<Artemis3> no steam can be 32 and still launch 64 bit
<Artemis3> in fact i think i have 32 bit as well
<Artemis3> steam is nothing more than a launcher, and parts of the chromium browser
<bob123456> i also had a bug using the install cd
<Artemis3> if apt works there is no need to bother with synaptic
<Artemis3> in fact synaptic is a bit less reliable
<bob123456> synaptic is a bit more intuitive
<Artemis3> you may think, but quite the opposite when trouble happens
<mrkramps> synaptic is a solid frontend and works great for searching the repositories
<bob123456> yet slightly advantageous for browsing packages :D
<mrkramps> yapp
<Artemis3> it rather go to https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Artemis3> faster and easier
<bob123456> the thing that creeped me out was the absence in both the software-center and synaptic
<mrkramps> bob123456, just forget the software-center
<Artemis3> synaptic stopped being bundled in ubuntu some versions ago, and i think xubuntu uses a lightweight alternative
<Artemis3> but apt-get is always there
<mrkramps> Artemis3, USC was now replaced by Gnome Software
<Artemis3> thanks i guess thats it
<Artemis3> im still on 12.04 :3
<Artemis3> also saw the one bundled in ubuntu mate, quite nice for newcomers
<mrkramps> Artemis3, Xubuntu 12.04 went EOS a year ago
<Artemis3> it works, i play games on steam will hold until next year
<Artemis3> when they kill ubuntu updates
<bob123456> ^^
<bob123456> my workflow usually is: install offline, enable ufw, get security updates, install synaptic, install whats left, win
<Artemis3> and then i hope situacion improves enough here so i can buy an SSD etc
<Artemis3> lol i don't even bother with ufw
<mrkramps> kk, just wanted to mention it … there are still people who think xubuntu lts is 5 years
<Artemis3> yes i know it was 3 yrs
<Artemis3> the reason i haven't upgraded is, the economy here got pretty dire and i was holding to purchase an SSD, but now its out of the question, even lost a HD the other day and can't replace it
<bob123456> i thought about a ssd/gpu too, my gaming rig got a 260gtx and 4gb ram but im not sure whether this is a good idea
<Artemis3> could use more ram but seems fine to me
<Artemis3> nvidia is best for games
<bob123456> well "gaming"-rig, its my old tower pc, thats still more powerfull than my "mobile"-pc
<Artemis3> i have a 460 here
<Artemis3> pretty old now
<bob123456> yea the problem is, that a 750Ti would be better while having a tdp of 60W vs the 180W of my 260GTX
<mrkramps> bob123456, you should update ram
<Artemis3> but i have to survive with it probably another year -_- hope it doesnt fail
<Artemis3> oh if you can buy go ahead
<bob123456> jea i thought about it, but getting the right ddr2 ram will be a pain in the ass
<Artemis3> i would if i could
<Artemis3> nah
<Artemis3> unless you want fancy gamer stuff
<Artemis3> you can go to amazon and still get them
<mrkramps> pretty much depends on the specific games, but system requirements got pretty high nowadays
<Artemis3> they usually 667 or 800, i think i have 667 here
<bob123456> hm
<bob123456> im still thinking about it
<Artemis3> and 64bit eats more ram to
<mrkramps> bob123456, are there certain games you want to play?
<bob123456> problem is, that the onboard sound is dead
<Artemis3> i can play kerbal space program in 64 bit with 8gb of ram, but had trouble with 4gb
<bob123456> 3 of 6-8 usb ports are dead or in bad shape
<Artemis3> but they have switched to unity 5 and things have improved
<Artemis3> oh
<Artemis3> you could use a cheap sound card?
<bob123456> the pci express soundcard that was ment to replace the onboard sound never worked on windows but is recognized in linux
<Artemis3> something with envy24 :)
<Artemis3> then you are settled
<bob123456> i just have to get me some headphones to test them xD
<Artemis3> put a bit more ram if you can
<Artemis3> but most games should work fine
<Artemis3> except the latest greatest
<Artemis3> (Doom 4 :3)
<bob123456> actually farcry 2 still doesnt work properly
<bob123456> the only thing i could need an upgrade for would be witcher 2
<Artemis3> yeah those games need the ram i think
<bob123456> i bought it for 2 bucks in a sale and its to laggy to have fun
<Artemis3> specially if they provide a 64bit binary
<bob123456> but most of my games are limited by the harddrive
<Artemis3> but it could be a gpu bottleneck
<Artemis3> depending on game
<Artemis3> the 260 isnt that fast anymore
<Artemis3> older games should run fine
<bob123456> its always hilarious in onlinegames when you are stuck in loadingscreens
<Artemis3> i know even skyrim on wine does since i tested it with a 9800
<Artemis3> i only play some mmo online lately
<bob123456> well there is a difference between running a game and running it in a way i dont get a headache from strange graphics :D
#xubuntu 2016-05-15
<bob123456> jesus my grammar sucks that late at night^^
<Artemis3> but older games or games with simpler graphics or if you can lower graphic options... thinking tf2 should run fine for example
<bob123456> jea tf2 should run rather nicely
<bob123456> my next project is getting steam (and my windows games) running with wine
<bob123456> interestingly the website https://packages.ubuntu.com you linked a while ago is terribly slow
<bob123456> at least for me
<Artemis3> for win only games you need to install steam for windows etc
<Artemis3> its more complicated
<bob123456> jea i looked it up before
<bob123456> im just reducing the windows in our household :D
<Artemis3> yes i can't open it atm, must be some problem
<Artemis3> for each game you go to appdb wine page and check if its working or not
<Artemis3> sometimes they work with some tweaks
<Artemis3> or try playonlinux
<Artemis3> which is a frontend of the same
<bob123456> the only windows i cant get rid of is the one for updating the damn satnav
<bob123456> yes, i tried it once for testing with world of tanks
<Artemis3> there are ways too, with virtual machine and direct port access
<Artemis3> install regular windows in virtual machine, give access to usb port, etc.
<Artemis3> then you use it only for that purpose
<Artemis3> there is vbox, vmware, qemu.. plenty of choices :)
<bob123456> indeed, however most of our hardware is rather old and is lacking most virtualization support like vtx vtd and so on
<Artemis3> thats not really important for such usage
<bob123456> are you sure?
<Artemis3> yes i play a lot with qemu :)
<Artemis3> but most people find vbox easier to use
<bob123456> i tried it once with a usb stick for testing purposes and it didnt work out to well
<Artemis3> if you don't use it very often i guess you could still dual boot
<bob123456> thats my current solution
<bob123456> however
<bob123456> it sucks security wise
<Artemis3> indeed
<bob123456> since windows has read/write access
<bob123456> well not to my linux partitions (no ext-drivers ftw) but unfortunately the bootloader remains accessible
<bob123456> well then thanks a lot artemis3, mrkramps and all the ones i might have forgotten :)
<Artemis3> yw
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<bob123456> i think im gonna reinstall tomorrow or rather this morning :D to check those updates again
<bob123456> im hooked now :D
<bob123456> it was just so strange, that the software updater didnt show them
<bob123456> lets see whether this can be reproduced :D
<bob123456> have a nice day or good night (whatever timezone you are in)
<xubuntu99d> Hi
<xubuntu99d> I would like download Xubuntu 15.04
<xubuntu99d> anyboby can help me?
<flocculant> xubuntu99d: 15.04 is end of life and unsupported
<xubuntu99d> really?
<xubuntu99d> I had read That 15.04 was five years of support
<flocculant> xubuntu99d: we support LTS for 3 years, currently 14.04 and 16.04, other releases - get 9 months
<flocculant> do you mean 16.04 - the newest one?
<xubuntu99d> 16.04 have some bug for me, something don't work correctly
<xubuntu99d> I had distro upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<xubuntu99d> but I have some prolems now
<xubuntu99d> I want to back to 14.04 :)
<flocculant> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<xubuntu99d> Thank you so much
<flocculant> welcome
<bob123456_> hello, i tried to replicate something i stumbled over yesterday and i was sucessfull
<bob123456_> the thing i stumbled across is the fact, that the softwarecenter and synaptic are offering package updates, that are not available by using the software updater app that comes prepacked in xubuntu
<akis> hi all. i am running 14.04. my kernel is http://paste.ubuntu.com/16438715/ . I choosed kernel not to be updated, because i have a RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) and i faced some issues with newer kernels. Today I tried 16.04 live cd and i saw that the new kernel is very stable for this adapter. Is there any way to upgrade to this kernel using 14.04?
<carrotcorn> Hi there! I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 with the Xfce desktop environment installed. Unlike with unity, I do not understand how workspaces (virtual desktops?) work in Xfce... How do I create new workspaces? I tried the workspaces option within the settings manager which didn't help at all. Upon increasing the number of workspaces under 'layout', nothing happens
<carrotcorn> Nvm. Used Compiz
<carrotcorn> Compiz FTW!!!
<cm2> does anyone know what's the status for a fix on the disappearing mouse cursor after suspend/lock on 16.04?
<cm2> i ask because i am experiencing a lot of graphical glitches on intel graphics ... gpu hangs, things dont render anymore etc. suspect i915.
<cm2> also it takes like 10 seconds to suspend (again probl i915) vs 1 sec or less on 15.10
<cm2> oh sna vs xna makes no difference on any symptom
<bob123456_> anyone there? :)
<eegore> Just did a fresh install if 16 lts, any quirks I should know of?
<krytarik> eegore: Yes, please read the release notes.
<eegore> I notice the stock install tends to leave out a lot of the deps for third party software
<krytarik> Well, dependencies are just that.
<eegore> one of the reasons I option for th xfce interfade rather than the kde is it is easier on the battery
<eegore> I see multip desktops is not there
<krytarik> Not enabled by default, no.
<eegore> trying to find it
<krytarik> Just add the Workspace Switcher to your panel, and go from there.
<eegore> also setting it so the touchpad is ignored when a mouse is used
<eegore> I do not see that option
<krytarik> For the latter one?  Yeah, doesn't seem to be an option by default.
<krytarik> There a various hits on a web search though.
<eegore> I am trying to do it without a script that would cause an instability of intalling the KDE version
<krytarik> Well, generally the deeper it anchors, the more it is likely to be common.
<eegore> doing it with a bash script and python sounds a little dicey
<drc> Removable Drives>Input Devices>Mice>Command = synclient TouchPadOff=1 woks for me.
<drc> s/woks/works
<eegore> where is that located
<krytarik> eegore: That's a GUI path.
<xubuntu55w> Hello
<xubuntu55w> somebody can help me install usb wifi on xubuntu
<xubuntu55w> Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter
<xubuntu55w> This is TP -LINK model: TL-WN725N
<xubuntu55w>  Xubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Majora320> Hello, world!
<jannemann> jo
<Majora320> I'm currently using Ubuntu and considering switching to Xubuntu, because I like the xcfe de better. Are there any major differences between Ubuntu & Xubuntu? (Besides the de & the default apps)
<bazhang> its the same underall
<Majora320> underall?
<bazhang> it is the same under the DE etc
<bazhang> clear?
<Majora320> yeah
<bekks> Majora320: All you need to do is: sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<Majora320> bekks: ik but im switching computers soon from 32 to 64 bits so i thought id install xubuntu
<Majora320> 64 bit
<xubuntu170> hi
<Windowpainz> hi everyone
<Windowpainz> anyone here?
<Ghostbexar> Howdy
<Windowpainz> hi gostbexar
<Windowpainz> is using an old release how do i get it to update to
<Windowpainz> new
<bazhang> which release
<Windowpainz> the new 16.04
<bazhang> the old release
<Windowpainz> just installe voyager linux
<Windowpainz> 13something
<bazhang> thats not supported
<Windowpainz> of course
<knome> neither is any 13.x -> upgrade path
<Windowpainz> dang
<bazhang> so get a fresh 16.04
<Windowpainz> used lili on a windows machine to make it
<Windowpainz> went smooth but the download of voyager is old version
<Windowpainz> but hey i am up and running linux and loving it
<Windowpainz> old laptop had xp
<Windowpainz> no vista
<Majora320> what exactly should I do after 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'? uninstall some gnome/unity default apps?
<bazhang> Majora320, select xubuntu in the login
<Majora320> ah
<Majora320> so it gives you a choice
<Majora320> cool!
<bazhang> Windowpainz, no need to mention voyager, fresh install 16.04
<Majora320> I install xubuntu-desktop & rebooted, but my desktop just looks like unity w/ different colors
<Majora320> and icons
<Majora320> when I go to window manager settings in xfce settings manager, log output says 'These settings cannot work with your current window manager (Compiz)'
<Majora320> oh nvm
<Majora320> relogged and saw u do it in login screen
#xubuntu 2017-05-08
<HiddenCannon> Can someone help me? I'm trying to install Steam, and it won't work
<HiddenCannon> A zombie nightstalker?
<HiddenCannon> I literally just started this world!
<HiddenCannon> It's official: Cataclysm hates me.
<HiddenCannon> Whoops, wrong channel
<antisol> hi. I'm having trouble getting a bluetooth mouse to work in xubuntu 14.04, I'm hoping someone can help me out? :)
<littlebit> hi people, I have a problem with my cups package. When I do a "apt-get install cups" I get this error message: https://pastebin.com/t9cLXS5D
<littlebit> can someone help??
<smerz> does `apt-get install -f ` want to do/install anything?
<littlebit> smerz: did that but didn't work
<smerz> i dunno then tbh
<Spass> bluesabre: I know you're using Plank, do you have an issue with xfce4-panel icon visible on dock when you open and close panel settings?
<Spass> I must restart Plank to get rid of that icon, I don't know is that a Plank issue or a Xfce panel issue
<Spass> AFAIR on 16.04 and 16.10 everything was ok
<thunder011> what is diffrence between sudo -i and sudo -s ???????????
<thunder011> ????????????
<genii> -s will run the shell of the username you are changing to, which could be different than the shell you are currently using, also it doesn't simulate full login like -i does
<chatter29> hey guys
#xubuntu 2017-05-09
<chocolaterobot> can we use thunar as our Samba GUI program?
<blip-> hi, installed xubuntu 16.04 recently on laptop.  Brigthness control works, but occasionally (especially after going to standby and resuming), it doesn't anymore
<blip-> Restarting xfce4-power-manager made no difference. any suggestions?
<drumcode303> i'm having trouble finding file contents of .txt files with catfish. results are always 'no files found'
<drumcode303> is it possible that catfish has problems with .txt files of different encoding?
<drumcode303> tried gnome-search-tools, same problem.
<drumcode303> seems to be a utf-8 and utf-16 thing
<nim> drumcode303: yeah, Catfish only handles UTF-8. Tested just now.
<drumcode303> i have utf-16 txt files, lots. what do i use?
<nim> drumcode303: well, you can convert them to UTF-8 first. Let's say your UTF-16 files are in `~/utf16`, and you what to put their converted copies to `~/utf8`. Now open Terminal and run: cd ~/utf16 && for f in *; do iconv -f utf16 -t utf8 -o ~/utf8/"$f" "$f"; done
<nim> drumcode303: the `~/utf8` directory (or whatever you chose) should exist before the command is ran.
<nim> drumcode303: after that, you can point Catfish to that directory and search there.
<drumcode303> ok, thanks a lot for the workaround. but is there no other tool able to search through utf-16 files?
<nim> drumcode303: not that I know of, sorry. You're welcome.
<nim> blip-: if you're still here, can you tell me your laptop's model name? And what graphics does it use? Intel, AMD?
<blip-> nim, thanks.  the issue happens even when power management turns my screen off and i turn it back on.  Brightness keys don't work anymore (even in software).   It's an old Lenovo T420 with 2 cards. A nvidia and an intel
<blip-> nim, Intel 2nd Generation Integrated Graphics Controller (rev89) and Nvidia Quadro NVS 4200M.  From lspci.  Note that xorg probably just using intel vga
<blip-> *xorg/X11
<nim> blip-: try reinserting the battery, just to check if it fixes the issue.
<blip-> nim, ok.  i'll try now (as laptop is running on AC)
<nim> blip-: you may try installing the newer kernel version to see if it's fixed there. For that you can install the HWE versions of kernel and X.Org Server: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<nim> blip-: but if something goes wrong, boot the older kernel which will still be there and, using the console, reinstall the older version of X.Org Server: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<blip-> nim, ty very much:)  will test
<nim> blip-: or you can use the safer option: write the latest Xubuntu version to a USB stick or whatever, boot to the live environment and try suspending there.
<blip-> nim, shouldn't the hwe kernel show up under grub?  I see a couple of generic kernels only.  Latest 4.8.0.51-generic and  4.8.0.51-generic(upstart)
<blip-> i mean hwe is not in the name (unlike the apt package)
<nim> blip-: 4.8.0 is HWE, so no problem.
<blip-> nim, ok brightness works in login screen - stops after logging in
<blip-> so normal kernel is better in this case
<nim> blip-: weird… Did you install xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 too?
<blip-> nim, yes
<nim> blip-: try running `xbacklight` in Terminal and show me the output.
<nim> blip-: ah, yeah, it's not installed by default, so install it first, of course. :D
<blip-> nim, > No outputs have backlight property
<blip-> this is under hwe kernel and xorg
<nim> blip-: just in case: dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04
<blip-> nim: ok it lists the version and such
<nim> blip-: with `ii` at the beginning?
<blip-> yes
<blip-> the first and second lines are weird though
<blip-> Status =Not/Inst/Conf-Files....
<blip-> Err?=(none)/Reinst-required(Status,Err:uppercase=bad)
<blip-> non-nonsensical at best
<nim> blip-: good, that's okay; well, the last thing to try is Xubuntu 17.04 live image. The kernel and xserver are even newer there, so maybe you'll get more luck there.
<blip-> nim, thanks, how do i go back to the old kernel and xorg for now ?
<blip-> nim, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<blip-> and for kernel?
<nim> blip-: not much you can do anyway, looks like the issue is ACPI-related. As the laptop is old, I guess there are no BIOS updates. But if you're not running the latest BIOS version, consider upgrading.
<blip-> nim, yes but the old kernel the brightness worked more often (it only fails after suspend)
<blip-> with HWE it fails after login
<nim> blip-: just remove the HWE kernel: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<blip-> ah
<blip-> perfect
<nim> blip-: yeah, I'm not talking about HWE, just about the issue in general.
<blip-> nim, i see
<blip-> nim, have to run.  i'll check for bios update tonight.  ty very much for the help :)
<nim> blip-: you're welcome. Good luck.
<nim> Damn... If someone sees blip- again, please tell him that he probably needs to install `xserver-xorg-video-all`, as `xserver-xorg` doesn't install it by default for some reason.
<xubuntu29d> hello
<encomjones> good day
<sorinello> Hello guys
<sorinello> I am hitting an annoying issue on Xubuntu, but this most surely is present on Ubuntu as well
<sorinello> since upgrading to 17.04 I noticed that the local names are no longer resolved. Let me explain. I have a dnsmasq server on my router, with some local hostnames for some devices in my LAN
<sorinello> on 16.10 things were OK as far as I remember
<sorinello> on my Xubuntu, from NetworkManager, I set 192.168.0.1 DNS server and nameserver
<sorinello> but when I look in restolv.conf, I don't have this, instead I have nameserver 127.0.0.53 which resolved internet names, but does NOT resolve local names
<sorinello> any idea what might be behind this sorcery ?
<sorinello> I've ran across several topics regarding DNSSEC starting 17.04, but I don;t think this is my issue
<sorinello> and all bugs related to that seems to have been fixed in march, and my system is up to date
<sorinello> what an annoying piece of software must be systemd-resolved ....
<nim> sorinello: Ubuntu 17.04 now uses systemd-resolved: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-resolved.service.html
<nim> sorinello: it should use nameservers returned by your DHCP server and cache them. I think that you can actually resolve your local names by appending the suffix configured in dnsmasq, which is `.lan` by default. So try pinging `example.lan`, and if it works, you just need to configure that suffix in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf. The section is `[Resolve]`, and the option name is `Domains`. For example, `Domains=lan` if your suffix is `.lan`. Then relo
<nim> sorinello: you can also remove /etc/resolv.conf, which is by default a symlink to /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf, and create a new one with the contents like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24544115/
<nim> sorinello: resolved will use it then to get the necessary information. For details see the link I gave you above. Hope that helped.
<sorinello> nim, THANKS !
<sorinello> will try your suggestions
<blip-> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<xubuntu83i> hello all
<xubuntu83i> what about stability of 17.04? Is it normal or too many bugs for main OS installing&
<xubuntu83i> ?
#xubuntu 2017-05-10
<John[Lisbeth]> aloha
<John[Lisbeth]> I am in xubuntu and I have accidentally deleted my volume applet and I can't for the life of me figure out where to get the applet back
<John[Lisbeth]> NVm it was hidden inside the applet "unity indicators" which I tried to get rid of because I didn't want the mail icon
<brkkyk> hey everyone
<Unit193> david__: Howdy.  Did you by chance see https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Xubuntu-contacts?
<david__> Hi Unit193, wish to contact the community in re: the permission of the use of xubuntu wordmark and trademark (logo/s) for use for YouTube videos/commercials, print ads, and stickers. I was escorted here to contact the community on this matter by Canonical legal. (And yes, I subscribed in the xubuntu devel mailing list).
<david__> The email said something like this: "With respect to XUBUNTU, you will need to contact the Xubuntu community directly to discuss your proposed use.  You can find their contact details on the following website: https://xubuntu.org/"
<Unit193> The list I linked to is the "Contacts" list, which the website admin and project leads are on.  Right, I saw your message earlier.
<david__> ah okay in the contacts list
<david__> I subscribed to xubuntu devel mailing list
<david__> is this the right one?
<david__> the other one referred to user support
<Unit193> For your specific request, the contacts list seems the most appropriate.  For most stuff that's not support, the development list which you subscribed to is accurate.
<david__> Sent my mail to the development mailing list. (sent the request via email: xubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com).
<david__> Thanks!
<david__> As for the contacts list
<david__> not sure on this. Is this the one? "Xubuntu-contacts Private Archives Authentication"
<Unit193> Well, you already sent to -devel, so that'll do.  No need to send to both.
<david__> ah thanks!
<david__> I was about to send this same message to the xubuntu-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com supposedly
<david__> but thanks!
<Denwer> Hellocan i use scaner in xubuntu?
<Denwer> my model is hp scanjet 2400
<drc> Denwer: Yes, once can use scanners with Xubuntu. I'd start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Scanners
<ivan_> hi guys, i am running the installer as we speak but it already lets me talk to you guy
<ivan_> i am still quite uncertain about this whole nvidea problem. I managed to install with acpi=off, nolapic and nomodset but dont know how this will further develop. Is there a way to fix it? Or is booting this way everytime fine?
<ivan_> Furthermore i am not able to change my resolution to the optimized setting directly. How to do this manually?
<sugardrunk> hello, when connecting to a server/shell which has a screen open via ssh from a local sreen sesison... how do I for example, detach or create a screen tab on the remote side?
<sugardrunk> more like common linux question, but using xubuntu and xfce4-terminal 0.6.3
<tyrog> Hey everyone. Is anyone using this PPA? https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce4-gtk3?field.series_filter=zesty - How stable are the GTK3 packages from that PPA? Thanks
<tyrog> And what is the current development status of Xfce port to GTK3?
<flocculant> well I would tell you but ...
<monad> Ahhh, could anyone help me get WiFi working on my Dell Latitude E5420? Uses a Dell Wireless 1501 mini-card (have Win7 drivers, if that helps). I also have a USB WiFi dongle with another common Broadcom chip. My issue is that NDISwrapper & associated WiFi drivers don't seem to work on the new kernel. ?
<monad> (I'm currently on Ethernet. I've been trying some steps I found on the Ubuntu forums, but thus far, everything fails with kernel incompatibility messages. I can't even get ndiswrapper to install without errors.)
<monad> Am I SOL? I feel like I'm asking a question which surely has already been answered, but I have yet to find any solution. Most people just seem to be using Ethernet or rolling back to the earlier kernel... Are those the only options? Thanks in advance for any help.
<ProphetZarquon> changed nick
<ProphetZarquon> Welcome Zhongtiaol
<Zhongtiao1> I installed a clean copy of 17.04 today from 14.04 and now my wireless usb adapter will not connect. it shows networks, but it will not connect to any. The chip is a realtek 8192cu and the adapter is the Netis wf2123
<Zhongtiao1> does anyone have any ideas as to why?
<Zhongtiao1> or fixes?
<ProphetZarquon> I can't get my WiFi to work at all. I even tried plugging in a USB WiFi dongle with a very common Realtek chip & that doesn't work either.
<ProphetZarquon> So far as I've been able to determine, kernel for 14.04.4 doesn't work with WiFi yet.
<Zhongtiao1> but it recognizes networks
<ProphetZarquon> Mine doesn't. There seem to be some driver issues with the new kernel (not just WiFi either).
<Zhongtiao1> darn. okay :(
<ProphetZarquon> These pages seemed related to the issue.  I'm quite confident your issue is also related to the same issue of the drivers not being compatible with the new kernel (or vice versa, actually).
<ProphetZarquon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/1514243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1514243 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.59-2: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build [error: implicit declaration of function ‘__vmalloc’ ]" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ProphetZarquon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/1391407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1391407 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "package firmware-b43-installer 1:018-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 4" [Undecided,New]
<ProphetZarquon> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2315366&p=13448109#post13448109
<ProphetZarquon> That last one says Solved, but the solution failed for me: Wouldn't compile.
<ProphetZarquon> I'm going to try a whole other distro at this point. I'm sick of Ubuntu-descended issues after every update.
#xubuntu 2017-05-11
<Chip_> Hello .I have a question abou xfce power manager in xubuntu .I installed xubuntu in dell e4200 .I can control screen brightness with hotkey , but brightness setting in xfce power manager is not works , screen dim not works too.What should i do ?
<blip-> Hi, after few hours of usage (and maybe related to screensaver or suspending my laptop) - Thunar takes like 10seconds to open and sometimes windows freeze forever.    I can't even find the process to kill it
<blip-> any thoughts ?
<bonsaitree> Is there a fix for the network-manager problem in 17.04?
<martron> Hi, I installed Xubuntu 17.04 a couple days ago on my XPS 13 9360.  Since then every once in a while xorg uses 100% CPU for a while.  Primarily this occurs right after boot or resuming from suspend.  I've read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HighCPU but none of those situations seem to match mine.
<martron> Does anyone have suggestions on how I can figure out what Xorg is trying to do?
<martron> Here's my Xorg.0.log: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/826812e3808aa22f531cbfe19521f8b3
<sorinello> Hey guys, is there any xfce app that is the UI for gnome-keyring ?
<encomjones> not a specific xfce app no, but there is always seahorse
<sorinello> thanks
<encomjones> np
<dpohlman> Trying to get window decorations to show up after enabling compiz, stuff I am seeing after googling is old and does not seem to work.  Anyone know how to do this on 17.04?
<sugardrunk> diogenes_: get your gpu drivers correct, check for the fresh desktop-candy... you got the drivers good?
<sugardrunk> diogenes_: sorry wrong dude
<sugardrunk> he left...
<diogenes_> sugardrunk, lol, I'm glad you didn't confuse me with your gf
<dpohlman> Anyone using compiz?
<diogenes_> i do
<dpohlman> When I enable it, the windows decorations go away
<diogenes_> install emeral
<diogenes_> emerald
<sugardrunk> diogenes_: lol me too
<dpohlman> emerald doesn't seem to be in the default repos
<diogenes_> dpohlman, what distro?
<dpohlman> xubuntu 17.04
<diogenes_> dpohlman, try on github look for emerald wm and also look for ppa
<diogenes_> xfce+compiz+emerald=the most awesome desktop experience ever
<dpohlman> added webupd8 ppa and it says it has emerald but when i try to install it says package is not found.
<dpohlman> maybe need to drop to xenial?
<diogenes_> what ppa you added?
<dpohlman> https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
<diogenes_> dpohlman, try this: https://github.com/compiz-reloaded/emerald
<diogenes_> if  you don't know what to do then ask
<dpohlman> Had to go back to vivid and then it would install
<diogenes_> ok
<sugardrunk> what's the reason emerald was abandoned? it has been gone for some time I think
<sugardrunk> but seems to be updated well enough
<diogenes_> sugardrunk, no clue, no one needed it but it's really cool
<sugardrunk> yea, some people like the candy :)
<sugardrunk> I don't :)
<diogenes_> it's no about the candy
<sugardrunk> usability?
<diogenes_> it's a bneccesity when you use compiz
<sugardrunk> oh ok, only tried compiz long time ago with p4 amd athlon :)
<sugardrunk> i just install debian or xubuntu (and get rid of lots of stuff)
<sugardrunk> if I want a working lightweight system
<sugardrunk> just love the plain xfce :)
<diogenes_> if xfwm4 would have had a good screen magnifier then I wouldn't need compiz but ...
<sugardrunk> (of course it has some flaws...)
<sugardrunk> diogenes_: I get you... it is usability and such
<diogenes_> sugardrunk, yes
<sugardrunk> nee customization... everyone has their needs
<sugardrunk> *ned
<sugardrunk> ..
<sugardrunk> :D
<diogenes_> haha looks like the second part pf ypur nickname comes into play XD
<sugardrunk> :)
<diogenes_> your*
<holla> xubuntu 14.0.4.5 - firefox crashes immediatley. does someone know anything about this problem?
<mrkramps> holla, rename your profile directory and try starting the browser
<mrkramps> best in terminal and check possible error messages
<holla> mrkramps: hi, we tried rhat already. here's a crash report, if you're interested: bp-6920931e-a2a9-41a0-b141-18d741170510
<holla> ^rhat^all that
<mrkramps> holla, what's your firefox version?
<mrkramps> apt-cache policy firefox
<holla> lates stable 53
<holla> latest
<holla> it seems a common problem lately: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/signature/?platform=Linux&product=Firefox&signature=EnterBaseline&date=%3E%3D2016-06-01T00%3A00%3A00.000Z&date=%3C2017-05-11T20%3A09%3A00.000Z#graph
<mrkramps> holla, firefox addons in use?
<holla> see crash report - no addons atm
<mrkramps> strange, i just know of a fixed issue after upgrading 51 to 52
<mrkramps> holla, have you tried reinstalling?
<holla> yeap
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<holla> new profile, safe-mode also
<holla> strange thing is - chromium also fails
<mrkramps> hm, must be some shared lib then
<holla> think so - but the reason is unknown atm?
<holla> is there an esr version?
<encomjones> if you run it from a terminal do you get any error messages
<holla> encomjones: lol - loads of .. have you ever tried it yourself? but most of them are irrelevant
<encomjones> mine does not crash so I don't have to, but I have done that with other applications and sometimes it produces errors messages that help
<encomjones> but in your case I guess not
<mrkramps> only the last messages befor the crash are interesting
<mrkramps> holla, do you have an old CPU?
<holla> but firefox is different - it's constantly complaining about something. but i could ask the user.
<holla> mrkramps: yes, i think he does
<mrkramps> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i sse2
<mrkramps> latest firefox requires a CPU with SSE3
<mrkramps> *SSE2
<holla> okay, i'll have tk ask, but i think it's not that old - i mean sse2? that must be older than 15 years or so?
<mrkramps> pentium 4 and such
<mrkramps> athlon xp
<holla> 10-15yrs
<mrkramps> pentium 4 is not too rare even nowadays
<holla> that's very old - but i'll check that - thanks
<holla> how about esr under xubuntu?
<mrkramps> holla, manual install required, but possible
<holla> direct dl?
<mrkramps> and chromium is afaik affected by the same issue
<mrkramps> palemoon might be an alternative as well
<holla> pale is in apts?
<mrkramps> nope
<mrkramps> but there might be appropiate ppas for firefox esr and pale moon
<holla> dillo works though, but somehow the user isn't satisfied with it ;)
<mrkramps> =D
<holla> but i think you might be right - guess it's due to hw incompatibilty
<mrkramps> as chromium is affected as well this sounds reasonable
<holla> mrkramps: thanks. i'll contact the user and report back, if he does ...
<mrkramps> holla, qupzilla is a webkit bowser which might help as well
<holla> webkit
<mrkramps> but webkit from repository is quite old and less secure
<mrkramps> but otherwise it is a good browser
<holla> how about opera
<mrkramps> dunno about opera's system requirements
<mrkramps> isn't is chromium based?
<holla> ver 12.x is still without webkit
<xangua> Opera adds it's own repository when you install it
<holla> xangua: huh? own repo *after* installing?
<mrkramps> holla, opera DOES require SSE2 as well
<holla> mrkramps: new or old one as well?
<holla> xangua: meta package in main repo?
<mrkramps> do you think it is a good idea to install an "old" browser nowadays?
<xangua> No
<mrkramps> oh, and pale moon does require SSE2 no as well :\
<holla> afaik - opera is still maintained in 2 versions - one with and one without webkit
<mrkramps> ok, give it a try then
<holla> so the old version (12) only gets sec updated/patches
<xangua> Who knows 🤔
<holla> xangua: what vers of opera are available by default?
<xangua> If you mean in official repository, I think 12
<holla> cool, thanks
<holla> okay guys - thank you very much :D
<slee> hi, just noticed there was an API change(and update) for the xfce4 weather plugin, any plans on xubuntu updating anytime soon?
<mrkramps> 17.04 ships the fixed xfce4-weather-plugin 0.8.9
<Spass_> slee: you can get a package from there > http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/xfce4-weather-plugin
<slee> thanks
<Spass_> I don't see any difference in dependencies so it should install with no issues
<Spass_> (comparing to version from 16.04)
<slee> confirmed, that package does install/work on 16.04
<slee> thanks again
#xubuntu 2017-05-12
<jimmy_james> hello, new to the Xu here
<cfhowlett> ask your question, jimmy_james
<jimmy_james> I know the Intel graphics drivers are already installed with Xubuntu, but was wondering where I could get a closed or third party driver?
<cfhowlett> jimmy_james, from the OEM in most cases
<jimmy_james> Was originally using Mint Linux, but because it kept freezing up on me I switched, got this laptop from my IT school, its very low end, so I'm not expecting much
<jimmy_james> firefox just seems a bit slow, i'm more that willing to switch browsers if necessary
<jimmy_james> i'll double check the Intel site
<cfhowlett> jimmy_james, close ffox and restart it in safe mode, i.e. no plugins acrtive
<Spass_> jimmy_james: hello, I've never used it, but you can try this if you want > https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/update-tool
<Spass_> but I really doubt there's a need to install that
<jimmy_james> could be something else I suppose, just seems like it takes abit longer to load the program and an empty page
<jimmy_james> disabling Ubuntu features seem to help a bit. Anyone know of a descent lightweight browser, other that Opera
<cfhowlett> !browser | jimmy_james
<ubottu> jimmy_james: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<jimmy_james> i'll check them out, thanks for the support everyone
<jimmy_james> I wondering what this means, lvmetad is not active yet; using direct activation during sysinit
<jimmy_james> i believe I updated the kernel, but am not sure
<flocculant> https://askubuntu.com/questions/767140/lvmetad-is-not-active-yet
<jimmy_james> checked it out, ran in terminal. lets see what we see, thank again
<sugardrunk> Where is this nice button for 'flat-icons'... you know the PANEL buttons for example to black and white
<sugardrunk> my monitor broke... then I removed my gpu because I thought it was broken... when got it back, could not change resolution and the panels were gone :) got em fixed but now my settings are also gone
<sugardrunk> so... anyone? :D
<sugardrunk> the damn... need a new display..
<sugardrunk> *and damn
<sugardrunk> (I think some problems were due the updating process and some typo I made, but otherwise confusing that so many things got broken...
<sugardrunk> ok not changing the icons wtf...
<sugardrunk> :D
<sugardrunk> gotta boot, think and drink coffee
<sugardrunk> maybe the whole cpu is DEAD! :D
<sorinello> Hello. Do you know if the latest thunderbird will be introduced in the official update channels ?
<davemwi> hi guys, just did an update, but then was informed that GRUB could not install...tried to go through the manual steps, but then was notified that failed to. Can anyone help me? I've been good with GRUB and if I shut down this system, I probably won't be able to boot back up.
<davemwi> this install is a bit old, it's on a VM but I can't let this thing go down because I have some important stuff on it.
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> I started xubuntu live session with mem=2048M due to bad memory. Installed it.
<TheWild> Didn't leave live session yet. How to set mem=2048M on installed system?
<TheWild> I want to do it before actual installed system runs for first time.
<flocculant> https://askubuntu.com/questions/83109/kernel-mem-parameter
<flocculant> basically you can start temporarily with the parameter, then edit grub and update that
<genii> TheWild: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="mem=2048M" in /etc/default/grub file, then: sudo update-grub
<TheWild> thank you flocculant, genii
<genii> ( after adding it to the kernel line during first boot as flocculant mentions)
<flocculant> TheWild: like http://i.imgur.com/VNe0gZT.png
<TheWild> though sudo update-grub didn't work on live session.
<TheWild> I had to run actual system, update the grub and reboot.
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> though you could have done that if you needed with chroot into
#xubuntu 2017-05-13
<testyget> I intend to format a new external HDD to ext4 and encrypt..do I need to choose the secure wipe with zeros option since it's new..or is the fast wipe ok?
<bekks> tsglove: that depends on the degree of your paranoia.
#xubuntu 2017-05-14
<seb_> HI
<Spass> seb_: hello
<seb_> I'm new in Xubuntu and would like to ask how I could know if the CPU scaling is working fine?
<seb_> I'm checking with cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Spass> sorry I have no idea, but stick around, maybe somebody will help you
<seb_> Ok
<Spass> google didn't helped with this one? seems like someone on 'ask ubuntu' or forums could ask this already
<seb_> haha
<seb_> I've been looking
<mrkramps> afaik there's a panel plugin
<seb_> It seems to need some testing
<mrkramps> xfce4-cpufreq-plugin
<seb_> I'll give it a try
<sugardrunk> I want to install a second GPU to my old computer (16.04 Xubuntu). It has GeForce 8800 GTS using driver 340.102 right now.. I wish to add GeForce 440 GT (driver 375.xx recommended by NVIDIA website search) along. They both work alone fine (with the mentioned drivers and also CUDA and OpenCL are fine). Which driver should I use and is it even possible to get em working together? No matter if they break :)
<sugardrunk> So fat nothing works what I tried... (both drivers, not possible to change lots, 8800 too big for the other one)
<sugardrunk> *so far
<sugardrunk> and yea, it boots fine but the driver setup is a total mess. Like it is using Nouveau but from the terminal both the cards are recognized and seem to work. No setup, not possible to change resolution or anyting. Also the Fan on 440 is on full speed (the same as on Nouveau on default)
<sugardrunk> Allright, got it (them) working with 340.102. Just making too much noize and I don't know how to set the fan setting on NVIDIA as xorg disappeared years ago :)
<sugardrunk> sensors
<sugardrunk> ...
<sugardrunk> any experience whith the older cards with nre drivers anyone?
<sugardrunk> *new
<leolegato> .
<xubuntu70i> hey
<xubuntu70i> xubuntu is the best distro for ununtu
<xubuntu70i> Every time I install another distribution, in the end I always end up going home to xubuntu
<xubuntu70i> The only thing I miss is a greater concern for the design, it is austere. But I suppose it will be for the benefit of speed.
<xubuntu70i> Thank you
<xubuntu11i> hey ppl i'm installing xubuntu
<Spass> xubuntu11i: hello, great choice, having any problems so far?
<rud0lf> nice \o/
<rud0lf> welcome aboard
<rud0lf> oops
<flliegenpilzmann> I'm looking for a secure chat protocol. Which one would be the best? I want to chat to another person not to a group. Like ICQ.
<flliegenpilzmann> I should move with my question to offtopic I guess.
<diogenes_> flliegenpilzmann, try qtox
<flliegenpilzmann> diogenes_, thx
<diogenes_> flliegenpilzmann, yw
<xubuntu25i> hi there
<xubuntu25i> just installed it in a vm where now i am writting from
<cfhowlett> "it" ???
<Happyhobo> Enso has the list as a pane of icons when you click on the category in the whisker menu.  I have tried and tried to get that with xubuntu.  Me want it!]
<Spass> Happyhobo: Maybe you should submit that as a request on Xfce Bugzilla?
<Happyhobo> Why would that be a bug?
<knome> and if he wants something that exists elsewhere in xubuntu, why is that an xfce bug?
<Spass> it does not exist in Xubuntu, Enso OS is using Panther Launcher, probably a GNOME Shell plugin or something
<Spass> http://www.enso-os.site/
<Happyhobo> I love it and damn do I want it.
<knome> Spass, what i mean is that it exists... but if they want it in xubuntu, why involve xfce?
<Happyhobo> I just think it's neat.
<Spass> I thought it's related with Whisker Menu, which is default in Xubuntu, but not Xubuntu specific
<knome> xubuntu defaults are nothing to do with xfce... they might overlap but that's as far as it goes
<Happyhobo> I'll be happy with what I have.  I'll take the Windows approach, kick and scuff my foot on the dirt, and wander if dejected and unhappy really.
<Spass> option that Happyhobo mentioned isn't currently possible in Whisker Menu, so I think suggesting that feature to the developer is a good idea, am I wrong?
<knome> maybe
<Spass> clearly you think I'm wrong
<knome> i don't
<Happyhobo> It makes xfce the easiest thing I will ever use but enso kept freezing and it is 16.04.
<Happyhobo> enso was hideous, I'm learning more and more go to the source screw the inbred horse.
<Spass> knome: I assume user can submit a feature request on Xfce Bugzilla, not only bugs, but maybe I'm wrong
<knome> you can submit wishlist style bugs too
<Spass> it's not about Xubuntu defaults, when an application doesn't even have that option (icons in Whisker)
<knome> let's remember it was you who brought xubuntu default (applications) into this discussion :)
<Happyhobo> My buddy is a windows fan boy and I have him on ChaletOS and I've made it easy but enso, the inbred horse, freezes on everything at least for me.  xubuntu is a derivative of ubuntu which is a derivative of debian but that's really only two derivatives but you go with enso and chalet you go three that's just two damn many unless it's Mint.
<knome> anyway, i guess it would be a better idea to figure out what enso is using at this point as it's unlikely the feature will drop into whisker menu in the near future...
<knome> Happyhobo, please remember this is a family-friendly channel
<Happyhobo> Oh I'm sorry for the d*** I thought that was the new Disney.  I'll also slack off on the inbred business.
<knome> we don't care what disney does :P
<Happyhobo> enso is the easiest thing I have ever seen and if xubuntu had that it would be too and bam its popularity would rise to the top.
<knome> i know numerous of people who say that about this, that and the other software, but no, you're all wrong
<knome> no single software would lift xubuntu's popularity to the top :P
<Happyhobo> The days of the die hard rat poison CLI user are fading some and the new folks are babies who need something to teeth on like
<Happyhobo> Windows.
<Happyhobo> xfce is the one that can do that, look at xubuntu now, look at Chalet, look at enso, xfce is so easy it hurts with the whisker menu, just click away and you'll find something you need.  I stayed with Chalet for forever but just recently decided to go to the source not the questionable horse.
<knome> i'm not really sure where you're trying to get here.
<Happyhobo> I want that last little piece of simplicity I found in enso.
<knome> so figure out what it is and install?
<Happyhobo> I can't find it.
<knome> ask the enso developers?
<Happyhobo> Now that's an idea.  What if they won't tell me?
<flocculant> https://github.com/rastersoft/panther_launcher
<knome> then i guess you're out of luck?
<knome> or maybe flocculant told you already :P
<flocculant> build it - see if it works - ask them for help though :)
<knome> looks like fun stuff altogether :P
<flocculant> :)
<Happyhobo> Looks complicated but it'll be worth it.  Hobonix
<Happyhobo> I'll have a derivative of a derivative of a derivative of a derivative.  I WOULD NEVER DO THAT.
#xubuntu 2018-05-07
<xubuntu81i> \help
<Zunino> Hello. What is the ideal way to have some commands run when the user logs in (initial login, resume from suspend)?
<slee> hi, should i use secure boot with xubuntu or leave it disabled?
<Spass> hello slee, you can leave it disabled
<slee> yea, chatting on #linux...what few responded, they weren't big on secure boot either
<drb1> hello?
<drb1> my site (PHP) no longer works
<drb1> It's been rendering code in place of data instead.
<pmjdebruijn> drb1: while it's probably not a xubuntu specific issue, presumably php isn't properly configured for apache? anymore
<pmjdebruijn> drb1: are you using modphp? or php-fpm?
<pmjdebruijn> drb1: dpkg -l | grep -i php
<baldor> Hi. I have an issue with xubuntu 17.10, whenever I switch to an already opened app with whisker menu, it comes into foreground but the focus stays on the previous foreground window
<baldor> Any idea how to change this behaviour?
<knome> i'd try if the problem persists with 18.04, the newly released LTS release
<knome> tbh probably yes, but then again maybe something has changed
<baldor> ok. I tried switch 'prevent window from stealing focus' in the settings
<baldor> but this only makes the window I want to open stay in the background
<knome> right
<knome> you don't want to use the application button widget in the panel then?
<knome> or alt+tab?
<knome> i mean i guess that's the usual way to change applications
<knome> alt+tab is also slightly configurable now
<baldor> yeah i can use alt tab, but i find it quicker to open whisker menu and type the name of the app I Want
<baldor> because the app might not be already opened
<baldor> open*
<flocculant> in 18.04 (ish) it doesn't even come to the foreground
<flocculant> knome: ^^
<baldor> flocculant: even with the setting 'prevent focalisation stealing' unchecked?
<knome> aha..
<flocculant> baldor: no idea what that setting is - nor where it can be set
<baldor> in xfce window tweaking settings
<baldor> -> focalisation settings
<flocculant> baldor: that's unchecked
<glitchd> having an issue with 18.04 and wine, help?
<glitchd> i installed wine from the winehq repo, but after installation, it does not appear in my applications menu.
<drb1> pmjdebruijn: still there?
<Spass> glitchd, I don't think that new wine version is creating any shortcuts in the menu
<Spass> you can add it by yourself adding "winecfg" using Menu Libre for example
<Spass> but if you install something using wine, it should create a menu entry, but sometimes it shows after restarting
<glitchd> Spass, yea its not even in menu libre
<drb1> pmjdebruijn, i'm not sure what i would need to do to configure it properly.
<drb1> although, i think it is an interpreter issue
<drb1> php code is being commented out in the inspection tool
<pmjdebru1jn> "inspection tool"?
<drb1> in the browser, pmjdebru1jn
<pmjdebru1jn> I don't see how that matters
<pmjdebru1jn> if your webserver returning php code, as opposed to output php isn't configured properly
<pmjdebru1jn> what did you do to set it up?
<drb1> nothing...
<drb1> i can't recall what i did last time
<drb1> to get it working
<pmjdebru1jn> what does 'dpkg -l | grep -i php' return ,please put it on a pastebin
<drb1> pmjdebru1jn: https://hastebin.com/afiqexuzek.css
<pmjdebru1jn> so you have mod php
<pmjdebru1jn> dpkg -L libapache2-mod-php7.2
<pmjdebru1jn> will give a list of relevant files you can check
<pmjdebru1jn> check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<drb1> ok
<drb1> pmjdebru1jn: what am i looking for?
<drb1> within that directory
<Spass> hello, I need your help with a bug report, I want to report it in the right place this time
<Spass> I'm talking about this one - https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13509
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 13509 in General "Button loses highlight when moving cursor on screen edges" [Normal,Resolved: moved]
<Spass> now I know that this issue is bigger than Whisker Menu itself, it affects other panel plugins and even other apps (like Plank)
<Spass> weirdly enough, this issue occurs only on the left and the top edge of the screen
<Spass> so is it an issue with xfdesktop? something else? where I should report this?
<knome> Spass, i can't reproduce
<knome> oh, left and top only
<knome> hmm
<knome> still no though...
<Spass> knome, you're using VM maybe?
<knome> definitely not
<Spass> that's weird, I have that issue on two computers, and I have it from 17.04, it still occurs in 18.04 :/
<Spass> like you see in my previous bug report, Dave Pearson confirmed that on his hardware too
<knome> yes
<Spass> I was checking this on both Nouveau and proprietary NVIDIA drivers, no difference
<Spass> also, I created 4 workspaces, it occurs on every workspace
<knome> i'm running on intel
<knome> but sounds unlikely this is a driver issue
<knome> but who knows..
<Spass> hmm, yeah that's definitely worth checking
<Spass> I'll wait for someone with NVIDIA graphics who can confirm
<knome> Spass, you're the bug reporter (Mariusz)?
<Spass> yes
<knome> ok, i left a comment on the bug
<knome> you aren't running a multiscreen setup?
<Spass> now I'm just wondering whre this bug belongs, because it's bigger than just xfce4-panel, I have the same issue with Plank dock for example - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8qh4-wxxEZ7b3ZTZ0stb1VvdGM/view
<Spass> Nope, just one screen
<Spass> And with Plank is the same story, only on top and left edge, on bottom and right it behaves properly
<knome> maybe it is a driver issue then :P
<knome> i too have multiple workspaces, so it can't be that
<flocculant> I don't appear to be able to replicate
<knome> flocculant, nvidia?
<flocculant> BUT - our ppa's so more of the gtk3 type stuff
<flocculant> yea nvidia - but nouveau
<knome> right, but Spass reproduced with both nvidia drivers
<Spass> I'm on 18.04 with some devel PPAs right now, bug still occurs
<knome> i'm on plain 18.04
<knome> i can try on intel hardware on plain 17.10 later
<Spass> my main system is 17.10 and I have that there too
<knome> tbh i don't think i've ever seen this bug and i used to run nvidia too
<knome> but then again it might have just slipped me
<knome> today i have no nvidia hardware in the house...
<Spass> https://youtu.be/UY4ZuxsPifw?t=15s
<flocculant> I did see it during a cycle or two ago - but only if panel at top and big - not like my panel at all
<knome> i tried top and big as well
<knome> but nope
<knome> also non-100% and 100% width
<knome> and locked
<knome> and pretty much every scenario
<knome> gtk2 and gtk3 stuff
<knome> nothing at all
<knome> anyway, got to run
<knome> bbl
<Spass> hmm, so it may be something on my hardware only?
<flocculant> could be
<flocculant> not sure what to report it against
<flocculant> wandering too
<Spass> if it would be just a visual bug I'd probably live with it, but it's also an usability issue, because sometimes when I want to open Whisker my click just won't "register", the Whisker Menu won't show up because I clicked on that "weird edge spot" :/
<flocculant> ctrl+esc
<Spass> ok, thanks for testing, if someone here can test it also or confirm I would be grateful, I'm living with that bug for a year now on Xubuntu
<Spass> I would be VERY happy to kill that bug before 18.10
<Spass> but now I have small hopes since no one could reproduce that
<Spass> any way to kill xfdesktop without it restarting itself?
<Spass> I just checked it on another laptop - my parent's old Toshiba with Celeron and Intel graphics, fresh 18.04 install, same issue, so it's not NVIDIA specific, and it's not only on my personal hardware
<Spass> I've posted this issue on the forum also - https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=12190
<artem> ало
<artem> глюки на глюках
<artem> система очень класснач
<artem> система очень класная но глючнач хвалю но 18.04 не то вообще одни глюки 16.04 была нормальной очень крутой а новая глюки на глюках хвалю 16.04 была бомбиной крутой
<krytarik> !ru | artem
<ubottu> artem: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<artem> d
<artem> ааа
<artem> сжыжыжыж
<xubuntu22i> vueby nahui suka blyad
<xubuntu22i> do your hear me?
<krytarik> Slightly..
<xubuntu22i> IDI NAHUI BLYAD
<xubuntu22i> SUKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Spass> ban this guy^
<krytarik> English please.
<krytarik> Spass: Why?
<xubuntu22i> why?
<xubuntu22i> i am good guy
<Spass> Those are profanities.
<krytarik> xubuntu22i: So leave out the profanities, or yourself.
<xubuntu22i> FUCK OFF
<xubuntu22i> I am russian
<xubuntu22i> i fuck your open sours
<xubuntu22i> every day
<xubuntu22i> Putin best president ever
<xubuntu22i> !!!
<xubuntu52i> Suka blyad
<xubuntu52i> your cant ban me
<xubuntu70i> Hello
<cleverclog> live cd 1024x768 but after install only 640
<cleverclog> install runs well at 1024
<cleverclog> but on first boot stuck on 640
<cleverclog> I am new to IRC.  No clue how this works
<Javabean> i don't know the answer, but i can say that knowing what graphics card you have would help
<cleverclog> Old laptop with SIS integrated graphics
<well_laid_lawn> sis have alwas had poor support
<well_laid_lawn> !sis
<cleverclog> Yes I nkow.
<cleverclog> Thought there was a way to disable it.
<cleverclog> The LiveCd runs perfectly.  Therefore there must be a way to make the install do the same
<well_laid_lawn> I'd use   xrandr   to find out the what resolutions are available
<well_laid_lawn> then set a size in /etc/X11.xorg.conf.d
<cleverclog> OK will do.  Not at that machine now.  I am familiar with xrandr.
<cleverclog> OK
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<cleverclog> Thanks
<well_laid_lawn> and that's how irc works :)
<Javabean> though what can often happen is that someone who knows the answer may not see the question for a while.  so patience may be required
<slee> hi, is there an app for xfce panels that will show you your cpu temps?
<slee> i researched that xfce-goodies, but it doesn't appear to be a temp app
<Javabean> i use psensor, but that is a mouseover/dropdown app
<slee> cool, i'll check it out
<Javabean> it may not be what you are looking for, i mostly use it as its own window.
<slee> i've always just used inxi to see current temp, was just curious if anyone put out a panel app yet
<porphiron> lo folks
<porphiron> anyone managed to get vino working?
#xubuntu 2018-05-08
<xubuntu39i> hi i am a serius problem, partition of my principal disk
<xubuntu39i> i am asol
<xubuntu27d> hi there i have this strange program http://ppa.launchpad.net/ys/radio-battletoads that keeps loading in terminal whenever i try to run updates in it i cannot seem to find any info of how to remove it can someone help me please it just seems to run a bunch of updates that dont actually do anything but waste time?
<walt> you must have a ppa added to your system.  Remove the ppa
<xubuntu27d> how is that done? i have no idea how this ppa got installed on my system...
<xubuntu27d> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XCKDcxxXsK/ how do i remove this ppa radio-battletoads thing?
<walt> I am new to xubuntu.  But in /etc/apt/ you will have a directory called sources.list.  In there will be your ppas. Delete all that look related to that name
<xubuntu27d> thank you so do i type sudo apt-get /etc/apt in terminal?
<genii> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<walt> The others are right.  Best to purge the ppa.
<walt> If you don't you may be left with broken dependencies.
<xubuntu27d> thank yous very much i will try that
<walt> And NO your command was not correct
<walt> Most often you can just delete the entry in sources.list.d.  BUT much safer to remove with ppa-purge.
<walt> Problem is you need to know the exact name of the repo
<xubuntu27d> dta@dta-NV59C:~/Desktop$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:THE_PPA Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~THE_PPA/ubuntu/ppa'. ERROR: '~THE_PPA' user or team does not exist. dta@dta-NV59C:~/Desktop$
<xubuntu27d> did i do something incorrectly?
<walt> yes
<walt> computers are perfect we are not.
<walt> did you first install the program ppa-purge
<walt> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<xubuntu27d> ok that worked to install the ppa-purge that time but same error message regardless of it being installed now
<walt> like I said.  You need the exact name of the repo.  The problem is in the command
<walt> try this
<walt> sudo ppa-purge radio-battletoads
<walt> only that
<xubuntu27d> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XCKDcxxXsK/ is the list of them i think?
<walt> what version of xubuntu are you on?
<xubuntu27d> dta@dta-NV59C:~/Desktop$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:THE_PPA Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~THE_PPA/ubuntu/ppa'. ERROR: '~THE_PPA' user or team does not exist. dta@dta-NV59C:~/Desktop$ sudo ppa-purge radio-battletoads Updating packages lists W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ys/radio-battletoads/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file. E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ys/radio-battletoads/ubuntu/dists/xe
<xubuntu27d> 404  Not Found E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason dta@dta-NV59C:~/Desktop$
<walt> That ppa is quite old.  My guess is it won't hurt to just delete it from the sources
<walt> did you try the command I sent?
<walt> sudo ppa-purge radio-battletoads
<xubuntu27d> yes
<walt> ok.  then I would try and just remove the offending entry or entries from the sources.list directory.
<xubuntu27d> ok how do i find that?
<walt> open a terminal.
<walt> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<walt> then the command ls
<walt> that will list the contents.
<walt> You will have two of them that are related to battletoads
<walt> delete both of them.
<walt> I am new to xubuntu.
<walt> But old to *buntu
<xubuntu27d> ys-ubuntu-radio-battletoads-xenial.list ys-ubuntu-radio-battletoads-xenial.list.save dta@dta-NV59C:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<xubuntu27d> i see those two
<walt> well done.  Now remove them or safer rename them or move them.
<walt> to move them you can sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/name_of_file /etc/name_of_file.old
<walt> that will move them to a harmless location in case you need battetoads again.  I sure hope not :)
<xubuntu27d> do i type in the same open terminal ... sudo ppa-purge ys-ubuntu-radio-battletoads
<xubuntu27d> i wont ever need them again
<walt> YOu can try that.
<xubuntu27d> never needed them idk how they got on my system at all...
<walt> If you don't need them then I would sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/name_of_file
<walt> do it for both of them.
<walt> Then
<walt> sudo apt-get update
<walt> and sudo apt-get upgrade.
<xubuntu27d> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J2Hjczm4CB/
<xubuntu27d> fresh pastebin showing full process so far in terminal...
<walt> read it.
<walt> you can't use && like that.
<walt> && requires the full command each time.
<walt> have you removed the two offenders in the sources.list directory?
<walt> I don't think ppa-purge will work.  It doesn't on all ppas
<xubuntu27d> this battletoads thing seems to be some sort of "Trolling" i see on Pawn Stars that they have had annoying phonecalls constantly with this battletoads thing
<walt> yes.
<walt> have you deleted the two files?
<xubuntu27d> it wont let me...
<walt> WHAT?
<walt> what's the error
<xubuntu27d> ys-ubuntu-radio-battletoads-xenial.list ys-ubuntu-radio-battletoads-xenial.list.save dta@dta-NV59C:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$  dta@dta-NV59C:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ sudo ppa-purge sudo ppa-purge ys-ubuntu-radio-battletoads [sudo] password for dta:  Updating packages lists W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ys/radio-battletoads/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file. E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.n
<xubuntu27d> nial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<walt> NO not that.
<walt> manually remove the files as I mentioned earlier.
<walt> first cd to the location. Then ls to get the names.  Then sudo rm /path/name to delete the two related to the toads
<xubuntu27d> dta@dta-NV59C:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ cd dta@dta-NV59C:~$ ls
<xubuntu27d> dta@dta-NV59C:~$ sudo rm ppa-purge ys-ubuntu-radio-battletoads-xenial.list [sudo] password for dta:  rm: cannot remove 'ppa-purge': No such file or directory rm: cannot remove 'ys-ubuntu-radio-battletoads-xenial.list': No such file or directory dta@dta-NV59C:~$
<walt> No you are not understanding.  Or I am not explaining well.
<walt> Do not use ppa-purge anymore.  You need to find the files.
<walt> from the terminal do this.
<walt> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<walt> Then type
<walt> ls
<walt> It will list all your ppa files.
<walt> Two of them need removes
<walt> Once you get that far let me know.
<walt> Then the next step.
<xubuntu27d> dta@dta-NV59C:~/Desktop$ cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ dta@dta-NV59C:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ ls me-davidsansome-ubuntu-clementine-xenial.list me-davidsansome-ubuntu-clementine-xenial.list.save mixxx-ubuntu-mixxxbetas-xenial.list mixxx-ubuntu-mixxxbetas-xenial.list.save obsproject-ubuntu-obs-studio-xenial.list obsproject-ubuntu-obs-studio-xenial.list.save skype-stable.list skype-stable.list.save ys-ubuntu-radio-battletoads-xenial
<xubuntu27d> l.list.save dta@dta-NV59C:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<walt> ok now to delete them.
<walt> sudo rm /etc/apt/source.list.d/ys-ubuntu-ba. . .
<walt> type a bit of the file name and hit the tab button to autocomplete.
<walt> YOu need to remove the *.list and *.save files that are battletoads
<walt> I have 20 minutes and then off to home.
<walt> hope you can solve this.  Its not hurting your system just annoying
<xubuntu27d> dta@dta-NV59C:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ sudo rm /etc/apt/source.list.d/ys-ubuntu-radio-battletoads-xenial.list [sudo] password for dta:  rm: cannot remove '/etc/apt/source.list.d/ys-ubuntu-radio-battletoads-xenial.list': No such file or directory
<walt> then you have the name or path wrong
<walt> sorry pal.  Works on my system.
<xubuntu27d> thx4 trying
<walt> You can also remove the ppa from your package manager
<walt> The GUI method.  Not sure in xubuntu
<walt> I am sure the method I described will work.  Just a small error somewhere
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<walt> [15:24] <walt> type a bit of the file name and hit the tab button to autocomplete.
<pmjdebru1jn> hey, does the xfwm4 vsync feature work for anybody
<pmjdebru1jn> I tried using (with intel graphics) and it didnt work
<pmjdebru1jn> just no change
<pmjdebru1jn> quickly tried compton, and that just worked
<patrick_> I
<blingrang> Hi, I recently upgraded to 16.04 from 14.04. Prior to this the login screen would use my (random) wallpaper as the background display. Now it's just using one of the fixed ubuntu ones.
<blingrang> Any way to go have the random wallpaper behaviour?
<blingrang> Also note, on 14.04, I hadn't done anything custom.
<patrick_> I'm trying to setup Google Drive for Xubuntu (latest updates installed) per https://tutorialforlinux.com/2016/07/02/google-drive-client-quickstart-for-xubuntu-16-04-xenial-lts/ but when I try Step 3 I get ** (gnome-control-center:3797): WARNING **: 07:02:43.042: Could not find settings panel "online-accounts"
<patrick_> Could it be because the tutorial was for 16.04 and I'm running 18.04?
<Unit193> blingrang: xfdesktop4 still communicates via accountsservice to lightdm as long as it can read, you can see if it's set in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/$USER
<blingrang> Unit193, forgive me, but not sure what exactly I should be looking at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m2D4BMMTt5/. Should I set SystemAccount=true?
<Unit193> Nope, that wallpaper as stated in 'Background' should be seen as the wallpaper for lightdm.
<Unit193> Presuming you use lightdm-gtk-greeter.
<blingrang> yep
<Unit193> And permissions I presume are fine as well.  Just to confirm, /etc/X11/default-display-manager has the path to lightdm, and lightdm --show-config  shows nothing odd?
<Unit193> Presuming those are all fine, it *should* work.
<blingrang> Unit193, no, they seem fine. I just noticed, though, the login initially shows my wallpaper before reverting to the default ubuntu one. It flashed.
<Unit193> I thought the user enabled one overrides the one set in /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf, but perhaps not.
<blingrang> don't know if it matters but the problem started after I changed the lightdm greeter window position.
<blingrang> Also, the greeter conf you mentioned has "user-background = false". Will that help?
<blingrang> Setting it to true I mean.
<Unit193> 'true' is default.
<blingrang> hmmm, ok let me change
<blingrang> No luck.
<Unit193> Given that accountsservice is aware of the set background, it's not likely xfdesktop or whatnot issue.  Otherwise I'd suspect an unpatched xfdesktop (from a PPA or whatnot.)
<blingrang> Unit193, Hmmm, ok. Thanks for the help.
<pmjdebru1jn> anybody a clue why light-locker doesn't transition smoothly to and from the lock screen?
<apr> Hi all!
<slickymasterWork> !hi | apr
<ubottu> apr: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<intenso> hi
<Spass> is it possible to preview SVG files in Catfish results window? if not should I submit a request on bugzilla? that feature would be very useful for me
<intenso> hi
<flocculant> ghi
<intenso> hi just install xubuntu in my pc and dont have  sound when put headphones jacks already try some commands around pulseaudio
<flocculant> intenso: check the options in the mixer you can find in the sound plugin
<intenso> in alsamixer
<intenso> i have auto mute enable
<intenso> is this?
<intenso> how i disable it
<flocculant> no idea - don't have your hardware - I'd try though
<intenso> (~kumool@adsl-64-237-237-214.prtc.net)
<intenso> erm
<intenso> sorry
<flocculant> and that is not the mixer I mean - look in the sound plugin on the panel
<intenso> Placa: HDA Intel PCH                             F1: Ajuda                   │
<intenso> │  Chip: Realtek ALC270                            F2: Informação do Sistema   │
<intenso> │   Ver: F3:[Reprodução] F4: Capturar  F5: Todos   F6: Selecionar placa de som │
<intenso> │  Item: Auto-Mute Mode [Enabled]                  Esc: Sair
<kumool> (~intenso@155.148.60.94.rev.vodafone.pt)
<intenso> kumool,  o copied aciddentaly
<intenso> sorry
<kumool> :)
<samwan> Hello, I just installed Xubuntu 18.04 coming from Debian and it works nice so far. I just have a question, I encountered a nasty installer bug but I managed to get around it by just retrying. if I select to encrypt my entire disk, grub-install failed several times randomly until it eventually worked at the third or fourth try. Is there something known about it or can I file a bug?
<well_laid_lawn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sm0rux> I use a clean install of 18.04 on a Asus VivoBook. When I eject a USB stick in Thunar 1.6.15 I get a message about data being written to the stick and after several minutes I get an error message. Is this a known bug? Any solution?
<flocculant> I think there is a bug
<flocculant> mmm - different issue seemingly
<ondondil> I had the same problem and send automatic report via whoopsie when thunar segfaulted 30 minutes after ejecting the drive
<flocculant> not even sure when this showed up - it wasn't in 18.04 a while back
<sm0rux> I've tried several USB sticks, all giving the same problem
<flocculant> sm0rux: yea - I'm not convinced it's actually thunar
<flocculant> sm0rux: could you install pcmanfm and see if you can replicate it there for us?
<sm0rux> flocculant: installing right now :)
<flocculant> thanks
<flocculant> I could replicate what I was seeing there
<flocculant> currently I've got the gtk3 thunar from xfce master - that does as expected
<sm0rux> flocculant: No problem in pcmanfm as far as I can see
<flocculant> bah
<flocculant> ok :)
<sm0rux> Sorry :)
<flocculant> no problem - thanks for looking
<sm0rux> Just installed from the repository: PCManFM 1.2.5 using LibFM ver. 1.2.5
<flocculant> sm0rux: do you have a bugzilla account?
<flocculant> you could report it there
<sm0rux> I think I have. That isn't the same as Launchpad?
<flocculant> nope
<sm0rux> Reporting is the least I can do - can't hack the source :) bugzilla.org?
<ondondil> flocculant, I'm having the same issue as sm0rux and pcmanfm works fine here too
<flocculant> ok - it might be bug 1762595
<ubottu> bug 1762595 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar incorrectly thinks USB storage device hasn't finished ejecting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762595
<flocculant> I'm waiting for one of our team to come back so I can hassle him about these thunar things
<flocculant> sm0rux ondondil - does gio mount -e /path/to/usb work?
<flocculant> will read reply at silly o'clock tomorrow - off now
<sm0rux> flocculant: As far as I understand I experience exactly the issue in Launchpad bug 1762595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762595 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar incorrectly thinks USB storage device hasn't finished ejecting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762595
<ondondil> flocculant, gio mount -e /path/to/usb seems to work fine and doesn't return any errors
<sm0rux> flocculant ondondil: same here
<bluesabre> Spass: I think svg previews used to work, so might be a big in thumbnail generation
<krytarik> Buuug!
 * Javabean wonders just how much raid is gone through in this room alone
<Spass> bluesabre, ok I tested it again and I think it doesn't show previews when I'm searching only in "root" folders e.g. /usr/share/icons/
<Spass> so it probably works as intended
<Spass> err, or not, there's something wrong with that SVG previews still
<Spass> easy way to check that is to search something in /usr/share/icons/Humanity for example
<adalbert> Hi, after upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 my named server keeps spitting out : resolver priming query complete, - to the syslog. Any idea what's causing this ?
#xubuntu 2018-05-09
<kan> hi
<kan> legit question: should I go with xubuntu or ubuntu?
<munki> kan: depends on what you like the most. I prefer xubuntu - because xfce is more lightweight than unity
<kan> munki: but ubuntu 18.04 is gnome based innit?
<munki> ye
<munki> gnome / unity - potato potato
<kan> would i face any problems with xubuntu?
<kan> like things breaking?
<munki> not more than ubuntu ^^
<munki> try it! you can always switch
<kan> on the fly
<munki> you can install both. but i would prefer reinstalling.
<kan> k
<walt> One laptop two installs. Kub 14.04 and Xub 18.04.  If Kub owns grub Xub boots fine.  If Xub owns grub then Xub boots in low res mode
<walt> Not a big deal but want to know why
<pmjdebru1jn> did you compare grub configs
<pmjdebru1jn> also, considering 14.04 and 18.04, who "owns" grub also means a very different grub version should be active
<walt> haven't looked into it.  I think its the same grub version. But different configs.  Lucked into the solution to the low res xubuntu.  Glad I did.
<pmjdebru1jn> 14.04 and 18.04 doesn't have the same grub version
<pmjdebru1jn> don't
<pmjdebru1jn> walt: what the solution for that then?
<walt> OK I accept that.  Will look into when I boot the machine again.
<pmjdebru1jn> but I'm curious, what did you need to change for low res?
<walt> My solution is to let 14.04 own grub.  I set the xubuntu as the default OS.  Runs fine.
<walt> The laptop had the dreaded sis-graphics.
<walt> The live cD and install ran at 1024x768 but after that it booted into 640 and was stuck there.  Nothing would help.
<walt> Then I updated the other partition with Kubuntu 14.04.  It took grub back and then Xub booted at 1024.  Fantastic but no clue why.
<pmjdebru1jn> huh SiS
<well_laid_lawn> check the grub config for what resolution it sets - that might be what is influencing things
<walt> I posted a question on askubuntu.  Based on this chat I will update it when I check the grub versions.
<walt> OK will do.  Maybe during the install of xub it set a low resolution. Thanks all
<walt> Yes. "huh" is far too kind! :)
<walt> Thanks all.  Heading out.
<cabi> hi, cant figure out how to fix some windows behavior, with dual monitor setup some windows open up on primary monitor and others (preferences and settings windows) on my second one. some ideas?
<tewa> I like being able to manage all the screens myself via Xrandr. How do I completely disable the display manager in xfce4?
<xubuntu36d> hello
<frad> im tryiung to upgrade to 18.10, but on the shell I get this: A problem occurred during the update. This is usually some sort of
<frad> network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<frad> however, i can connect and browse and chet with you guys...
<frad> chats, that is
<well_laid_lawn> isn't 18.10 5+ months away
<genii> Yes. Releases are every 6 months.
<genii> frad: PErhaps you mean 18.04 instead ?
<frad> lol true
<frad> 18.04
<Unit193> That makes a little more sense.
<frad> from 17.10
<frad> can you help me now that the question has been rewritten?
<well_laid_lawn> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<frad> thx!!
<Unit193> Depends on how you're trying to upgrade I'd guess.
<frad> E:The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security Release' does not have a Release file.
<frad> wht do I do with that?
<well_laid_lawn> see if the second post here helps https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382845
<frad> well_laid_lawn, thanks a lot!!!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
#xubuntu 2018-05-10
<ssarah> Hi everyone. I installed the newest xubuntu and couldn't find the option to encrypt my /home
<ssarah> they removed it?
<Javabean> use the full disk encryption option
<ssarah> don't wnat to
<ssarah> that's slow, Javabean
<ssarah> i just wanted my home encrypted
<Javabean> i can't remember if it was ubuntu's release notes or xubuntu's but the option was removed in favor of full disk encryption.
<Javabean> i mean, you could still setup an encrypted home. but it would be the "old-skool" manual setup
<ssarah> :/
<ssarah> it's not really nice to have an ssd and a fully encrypted linux
<Javabean> don't shoot the messenger, i am just some random that knew the answer
<ssarah> Javabean, tyvm Javabean :)
<Javabean> your welcome, and honestly... i should probably be leaving for work soon
<ssarah> go go, im already at work. But my machine feels a bit messed up, I think because I have an encrypted home and did a do-release-upgrade.
<ssarah> at least i get a bunch of related errors on boot
<ssarah> i'll just backup and format
<ssarah> And how come you ubuntu went back to x? Wayland seemed pretty cool
<ssarah> this i didnt "feel" i just read about
<ssarah> ah.. because it's a LTS ?
<Spass> I think Wayland is not ready to be default in the LTS release, it has some issues with NVIDIA drivers iirc
<Korbak> Hi there :) !
<Korbak> Hope you'll save my digital life, I am definitely stuck here
<Korbak> I upgraded my laptop from Xubuntu 17.10 to Xubuntu 18.04
<Korbak> Everything went fine, but now, whenever I boot, I see the splashscreen and then get a frozen prompt black screen. I have an access to the tty, but I can't get the thing back to work. Can someone help me :) ?
<bluepain_> did you install any third party GPU driver?
<Korbak> bluepain_: I don't think so, but I am not sure to understand, can you explain this point to me ?
<Korbak> Or, of course, tell me where to seek ^^
<bluepain_> Did you install any propriety drivers in "Settings->Additional Drivers" s
<bluepain_> ?
<Korbak> I think I did, when I was on 17.10
<bluepain_> is your gpu amd or nvidia?
<Korbak> nvidia
<Korbak> (A GT 630M to be exact)
<bluepain_> maybe you can try this
<bluepain_> go to tty1 by pressing CTRL + ALT + F1
<Korbak> Already in :)
<bluepain_> then run this command: "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nvidia*"
<bluepain_> don't forget * symbol at the end
<bluepain_> and then reboot the device
<Korbak> « zsh: no matches found: nvidia* »
<bluepain_> hmm
<Korbak> Guess my previous « autoremove » actually got the work done :(
<bluepain_> maybe you can try removing Xorg configuration by running " sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf "
<Korbak> isn't that risky ?
<bluepain_> xorg is pretty good at finding proper configuration according to your hardware without a need of xorg.conf file
<bluepain_> or
<bluepain_> you can move it
<Korbak> Gotta move it, seems fair :)
<bluepain_> like mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/<username>/
<bluepain_> then reboot your device
<Korbak> Done, I reboot and let you know
<Korbak> :)
<bluepain_> yep yep
<Korbak> Okay, for now the splash screen is always here
<Korbak> Here comes the bad part... #suspense :)
<Korbak> It worked \o/
<Korbak> Thanks sooooo much \o/
<bluepain_> Korbak, sorry I didn't see, I was away. You're welcome.
<krytarik> Now you've missed the one minute suspense. :(
<CrazyTux> hello, can I install Xubuntu Desktop on Ubuntu Mate 18.04? will it create any conflicts and inconsistencies?
<bluepain_> Korbak, yea :D
#xubuntu 2018-05-11
<CrazyTux> hello, there seems to some bug in xubuntu desktop. The option to logout that is available on the top right hand side of the desktop is not working.
<CrazyTux> that indicator plugin for session management
<well_laid_lawn> CrazyTux:  which xubuntu version are you usin ?
<CrazyTux> I am using Ubuntu Mate 18.04 and have installed Xubuntu Desktop on it.
<well_laid_lawn> did you select   xubuntu session   at login ?
<CrazyTux> yes. I am logged into xubuntu now.
<CrazyTux> using Xubuntu Desktop.
<well_laid_lawn> that does sound like a bug then
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<CrazyTux> how to use that command?
<well_laid_lawn> something like   ubuntu-bug xubuntu-desktop    in a terminal
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> do we have to log into Ubuntu One to report bugs?
<well_laid_lawn> you shouldn't have to as far as I know
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> if you report with ubuntu-bug then it will take you to LP - which will want you to login - and it uses sso
<user08152> in xubuntu 18.04 the ALT key does no longer work for grabbing windows, even it is set to be the key.
<user08152> strg, super, etc. work. but not the ALT key
<user08152> any ideas?
<xubuntu31i> Hi
<xubuntu31i> 1st time on IRC...   I'm installin the niew Xubunt
<xubuntu31i> I'm from Belgium
<xubuntu31i> I thaugt that I'll met some GNU/Linux proffetional her???
<bluepain_> take it easy
<bluepain_> give them some time
<bluepain_> and they'll show up
<xubuntu31i> Ok   8-P
<bluepain> wanna blow off my internet connection
<xubuntu31i> The programme ask me to restart, so.... see you later :-D
<dunpeal> Hi. Thunar 1.6.11 (i.e. current in Xubuntu 16.04) has always been crashing for me repeatedly. Is there a good way to replace it with something functional?
<knome> you can install any file manager you want from the repository
<dunpeal> Is there one that works well with Xubuntu?
<knome> but more likely you might just want to upgrade to 18.04 eventually...
<knome> i think some people use pcmanfm and it should integrate relatively well
<knome> i mean technically anything "works well with xubuntu"
<knome> but for example stuff using qt would be slow to run if you didn't have other qt apps
<knome> etc...
<dunpeal> pcmanfm seems to work nicely, thanks!
<knome> np
<dunpeal> Is there a way to completely replace Thunar with PCman?
<knome> yep, in settings manager, look for preferred applications, then under tab utilities
<knome> that should make pcmanfm open whenever you want to open a file manager
<dunpeal> Thanks again.
<KevY> hello
<KevY> I need some help
<KevY> anyone?
<KevY> heloooooo?
<KevY> No one?
<krytarik> If you got a support question, just ask it.
<KevY> ok
<KevY> so
<KevY> now, my xubuntu installation has been more than 2 hours
<KevY> its stuck on creating ext4 file systrem for / in partition #2 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (SDA)
<KevY> Its been on creating ext4 for like hours
<KevY> .
<KevY> ?
<flocculant> KevY: hi
<KevY> hi
<KevY> who are u?
<KevY> anyways, help me?
<flocculant> KevY: what's on the other partition ? windows or something?
<KevY> Nothing, I just have one partition of my steam apps (for windows)
<KevY> its my hard drive used for my games
<KevY> but it has no bootloader or nothing ever before
<KevY> It just had one NTFS partition which i didnt touch
<flocculant> ok - you still on the installer screen?
<KevY> my windows is on other hard disk I have disconnected it before installation
<KevY> YEs
<KevY> I am using ubuntu rn with the firefox
<flocculant> at the bottom of the installer - can you see where it says details
<KevY> ye
<KevY> I have it popped out
<flocculant> ok - what's the last line say?
<KevY> wget -O discord-0.0.1.deb https://discordapp.com/api/download?platform=linux&format=deb
<KevY> sec
<KevY> wait
<KevY> wrong one
<KevY> its my own clipboard seems I Cant copy
<KevY> Anyways
<flocculant> just type it then vaguely :)
<KevY> Its: CHild 8570, MEdiaPLayback #7] WARNING: DEcoder=7f6f066597a0 [OnMediaSInkAUdioError]: file /build/firefox-ikZgcS/firefox-59.0.2+build1/dom/mmedia/MEdiaDEcoderStateMAchine.cpp, line 3755
<KevY> I might have some problems
<KevY> also how to fix this capslock lag or etc
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> installing from usb or dvd?
<KevY> WHen I quickly turn it on and off for capitalising (its my habit) it makes the next letter capital too
<KevY> Its different in windows where its not affected
<KevY> Installing from a usb you can say
<KevY> Im using a phone actually
<KevY> USing drive droid to mount ISO on phone then booting and installing from it
<flocculant> KevY: well - you're going to have to cancel the install
<KevY> and then?
<flocculant> don't restart
<KevY> Ok
<flocculant> make sure the other partition's ok
<KevY> HOw do I cancel tho
 * flocculant thought there was a quit button
<KevY> nope
<KevY> no quit button, no buttons unless I go into details and all I see is a skip button whihc is grayed out
<KevY> and cannot be pressed
<flocculant> ack
<KevY> CAn I take screenshots or smthing
<flocculant> no need
<flocculant> it's hung at that problem on line 3755 :)
<KevY> ye
<KevY> what to do
<flocculant> ctrl+alt+esc will give you an X - click on the installer
<KevY_> ye
<KevY_> it closed installer and closed all my current apps
<KevY_> now im back at home screen
<KevY_> what now
<KevY_> my other files are OK
<KevY_> on the steam and other games folder
<KevY_> I opened a txt file containing some game files info etc and notes
<flocculant> that was my first question :)
<KevY_> its still present
<KevY_> lol Im happy here that my games are not touched cause.. ill have to redownload like 100 gb lmao
<flocculant> right - you need to check that the iso you are using is correct
<KevY_> Ok
<flocculant> :D
<KevY_> HOw do I?
<flocculant> I assume you downloaded on windows?
<KevY_> Yes
<KevY_> Using bittorrent
<flocculant> k - just let me find something
<KevY_> I can connect my hard disk again, have the hdd's refresh and have my hard disk in there, copy my ISO out of there, get its MD5 checksum?
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<KevY_> can I just do it right here? in this ubuntu installer?
<flocculant> but - the file should be ok as it's a torrent
<KevY_> also, is there soemthing like, running the installer directly from my hard drive?
<KevY_> I dont think having my phone connected to my computer just for installer is something good
<flocculant> not that I am aware of
<KevY_> hmm..
<KevY_> Okay
<flocculant> it's possible that using the phone isn't helping - but never done it so can't be sure
<Fazer> hello
<Fazer> after upgrade to Xubuntu 18.04 volume control using laptop Fn keys stopped working
<Fazer> when I checked with screenkey tool if the key presses are detected, they are as Vol+ and Vol-
<Fazer> but the volume is not changed and there is no notification
<Fazer> installing xfce4-volumed and launching it fixed the issue
#xubuntu 2018-05-12
<MerlinX420> Would anyone happend to know how I could install Emerald Theme Manager in 18.04?
<andrempeixoto> HI
<andrempeixoto> I'm sorry the caps.. just saying hi because this is my first try of xubuntu, after some years using ubuntu... and I'm thinking that having an Irc support is awesome.. many years have passed since I used Irc for the last time. Greetings!.
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu34i> I'll be incredibly happy if anyone can get my HP Setzer (Braswell) chromebook's audio to work from the internal speakers.  I've install Mr. Chromebox's legacy bios and messed with every asound.state / dconf file that I can.  I have had nothing work and it's been 2 months.  HELP
<xubuntu06d> I'm not able to open the terminal anymore after changing a setting
<xubuntu06d> I was trying to run the terminal as a non admin user
<xubuntu06d> who can help me>?
<xubuntu06d> im desperate
<xubuntu06d> anyone willing to help out a linux novice?
<xubuntu06d> culon
<merma> hi
<xubuntu55i> #xubuntu_offtopic
<knome> xubuntu55i, you'll want "/join #xubuntu-offtopic" without the quotes
<xubuntu55i> thnx
<Spass> Firefox 60 behaves strangely with that new CSD option enabled, when I switch off from a full-screen video (from YT for example), the whole Firefox window gets unmaximized
<Spass> anyone can confirm?
<Spass> (it's not a X issue, I'm just curious)
<ondondil> yes, this happened when 60 was still in beta
<ondondil> also resizing window by grabbing the edge is not possible
<Spass> thanks ondondil, guess I'll turn that option off until they fix it
<ondondil> and when firefox is not maximized and you right click somewhere on a website it automatically does a left click so you have to hold the right mouse button and move mouse away when holding
<ondondil> and the window has sharp square edges
<ondondil> s/edges/corners
<cfhowlett> is ff60 in the repos?
<ondondil> it is
<Spass> I have the same issue with RMB, it acts like MMB
<Spass> does F in F60 stands for failure?
<ondondil> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ondondil> I use firefox with csd enabled even despite these bugs
<ondondil> those few extra vertical pixels are totally worth it
<Spass> I know what you mean, my monitor uses 1440x900 and every additional line of text is a big plus for me, but I'm watching too much YT and Twitch to handle that bug(s) for now, will wait
<zleap> what is the name of the mouse / touchpad set up tool i n xubuntu?
<flocculant> xfce4-mouse-settings
<zleap> thank
<zleap> thanks
<flocculant> zleap: np :)
#xubuntu 2018-05-13
<kamo> Hey!
<cfhowlett> Ho!
<kamo> So, after I enter my password onto the lockscreen, I get greeted with a lock logo with "you'll be redirected to the unlock dialogue automatically in a few second" but nothing really happens. How do I go back to my desktop?
<cfhowlett> version?
<kamo> 18.04
<cfhowlett> try this:  https://www.linuxslaves.com/2016/05/3-ways-fix-ubuntu-gets-stuck-login-loop.html
<kamo> Yeah, but that requires me to reboot, and I have a ton of applications opened on my desktop. Ctrl+alt+f7 doesn't work.
<cfhowlett> that seems a bit irrelevant as you can't presently login.  Am I missing something?
<kamo> So I can't spawn a shell
<kamo> Cfhowlett: yes, I'm not able to login
<cfhowlett> then your open apps don't matter much.  try one of the solutions I sent you.
<kamo> Okay Thanks
<kamo> And also my xubuntu machine keeps freezing every now and then
<kamo> I don't know why
<cfhowlett> insufficient data for the most wildest guess
<sm0rux> I've tried to search on DuckDuckGo but don't find the answer. Maybe someone here remember. There is a way to get vertical scrolling smother in all programs. If I remember correctly it was something in the GTK2 or GTK3 config. Anyone here that can help?
<mubarak> sm0rux: synclient? enable two finger scrolling will be like this: $ synclient VertTwoFingerScroll=1 | $ synclient -l for all the options
<sm0rux> mubarak: That might work, but it's really not what I'm looking for. It was a oneliner in ~/config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini (if I recall correctly).
<sm0rux> mubarak: Found it. It was "gtk-primary-button-warps-slider = false" but I forgot to add a line "[Settings]" before the actual line.
<sm0rux> Now it work!
<sm0rux> *works
<kaladin> I'm kind of new to xubuntu and I'll be able to run StarCraft 2 on it.
<kaladin> Any advice?
<APoliTech> hey all! i have a quick question. Xubuntu have the new minimal install?
<krytarik> No.
<APoliTech> :( thx :((
<krytarik> (There is Xubuntu Core though.)
<APoliTech> sadly not the same
<krytarik> Yes, ours is better. :P
<Unit193> The "new minimal" install still contains the full desktop so the ISO is no smaller, and just uninstalls a few things after install.  So yes, they aren't the same. :>
<APoliTech> but why xubuntu did not provide minimal install?
<Unit193> Given what I stated, why should it?
<APoliTech> fist to have fully working uefi suport?
<nova_> This is going to sound crazy...but I want to edit a file as root using a GUI editor.  I'm just not a huge fan of vi, nano, etc.  Sure some people will say login as root or just sudu mousepad, but we all know thats crazy.  Some others will say use gksu/gksudo or pkexec....but it seems that is also crazy.  I even tried to confgigure pkexec to work and it stopped me with one final warning about how it was a bad idea before
<nova_> giving me an arguement to override and allow it.  I guess my question is if there is a safe and correct way to use a gui text editor to modify files requiring root privledges
<Iolo> sudoedit, perhaps?
<Iolo> That's the closest thing I can think of.
<flocculant> nova_: you shouldn't need to muck about - pkexec mousepad is provided default
<nova_> flocculant: Oh!  SO it is.  I should have been more specific I guess and not given such a generic answer assuming that mousepad would work the same as what I wanted to use.  I'm actually interested in using Notepadqq
<flocculant> then you'll have to muck about ;)
<nova_> flocculant: I made an action file for it and run with with pkexec notepadqq, but I got a warning about the perils of using root with it but it said use -allowroot or something to override it
<nova_> I'm worried about mucking about too much...I felt like i was too far into the muck
<flocculant> mmm - well never seen that warning here
<krytarik> Yes, because it's specific to that app.
<nova_> The people who make notepadqq seem to like snap, and I understand that snap wont be able to use root anyway.  I had to use the PPA install method to get as far as I did and they say they want to eventually just use snap...so I guess running as root isn't going to ever be a priority for them
<nova_> I'll just stick to nano or mousepad I guess..thanks for the input
<m00n_urn> Hey! My xubuntu machine keeps freezing every now and then (today alone: 4 times). I have to restart it everytime to get it to work again. I've lost all my xubuntu settings the last time I restarted due to it freezing. Xubuntu 18.04.
<m00n_urn> I had to*
<Javabean> for reference, what programs were running during these freezes.  what kind of pc is it.
<Javabean> for reference, what programs were running during these freezes.  what kind of pc is it.
<m00n_urn_> What do you guys think is causing it?
<m00n_urn_> Javabean, it's a Thinkpad E450. Many. A torrent client, XMPP client, FF, a few text files, a terminal.
<Javabean> i am not someone who can help, but i do know that they needed a bit more information before they could start to figure out what might be wrong.  patience is a virtue, someone in this room might be able to help, but it may take a while before they see the question
<m00n_urn_> Javabean, understood. Thanks. :)
<Javabean> sorry i can't help more, that sounds like an annoying issue
<m00n_urn_> No worries. :) The thing is I wanted to move to lighter distro before moving to Xubuntu from Ubuntu trusty. But, this happens so often it's just plain annoying.
<m00n_urn_> Do I have to provide any system logs to rectify this issue?
<m00n_urn> google doesn't return anything, atleast not specific to my issue. :\
<Javabean> sure it couldn't hurt the diagnosis to go ahead and paste the logs to https://paste.ubuntu.com and then posting the link here
<m00n_urn> but where would I collect them from?
<Javabean> good question... i don't even know which ones might be relevant
<m00n_urn> hah, okay
<Javabean> i just thunk, do you have temperature monitoring setup on that laptop?? as a far left field idea, maybe it overheated and thermal shutdown messily
#xubuntu 2019-05-06
<Sati> Hello all. I have xubuntu 18.10 and I received info about possible update to 19 however the window says it's just ubuntu not xubuntu. Is this fine or this would crash my system completely?
<Unit193> That's saying the base system, Ubuntu.  The upgrader handles Xubuntu differently, but it doesn't know about the Xubuntu specific release announcements.  That's fine to upgrade.
<Sati> @Unit193 thanks for reply. I am quite new to linux. So just to be sure, after I click upgrade and download I will have 19.04 xubuntu?
<Unit193> Unless something goes wrong, yes you should.
<Sati> Thank you!
<Sati> I've downloaded the 19.04 update for xubuntu from 18, but not yet restarted because the window is asking me now if I want to keep some "no longer needed" packages(200+) and briefly looking there, there are few packages with xfce name(for eg. xfce quick-launcher-plugin) and I wonder what should I do, to keep them or it's really "not needed"?
<Unit193> qucklauncher was removed from the archives, so that one is good to go at least.  I can't say for certain, but I'd guess most of those packages start with 'lib'?
<Sati> yes
<Sati> and there are few(10-20) with x11 description
<Sati> another example of some xfce files orange, orange-data
<Unit193> orage is good to go as well.
<Unit193> So, seems fairly harmless.
<Sati> Ok, thank you @Unit193 once again for clarification
<Unit193> Sure thing, happy to help.
<Sati> then I restart, hoping to see you again soon :)
<Sati_> @Unit193 It went without problems, thanks. Only the xubuntu background when system starts, etc. is black instead of blue.
<Sati_> xubuntu loading background
<Unit193> I believe that's as planned.
<lisbeths> I love how easily customizable xubuntu is: https://imgur.com/a/dLMIMzr
<Iolo> lisbeths, you monster.
<gnrp> haha, nice. Just the widescreen doesn't fit
<lisbeths> it's barely noticeable
<lisbeths> I got the start button to work by actually making it part of the wallpaper and I have a second panel that is transparent for the whiskermenu
<lisbeths> the issue is that when I hover over the button on the second panel it turns blue from the greybird theme
<lisbeths> so I need to edit the greybird theme so when you hover over that style of button it is translucent
<lisbeths> I've been considering adding powershell to it too
<gnrp> how much time did you spend on this? Oo
<gnrp> also: Can you go full disgusting mode and skin it like Windows 10? Including the ads in the start menu? :P
<lisbeths> Well I like to take xfce and try to make it look exactly like other operating systems
<lisbeths> I've made it look like mac osx, elementary os, gnome 3, mate, lxde, cinnamon, and kde
<lisbeths> And one day I want to write a piece of software that swaps between these instantly to show off how versatile xfce is. So you press a button and boom it looks like mac osx. Press another button and boom it's gnome 3
<gnrp> hehe
<lisbeths> The issue is that mac osx and windows xp are copyrighted
<gnrp> do you have the screenshots of all that collected somewhere?
<lisbeths> So as a disclaimer I will leave a warning that says "don't do this to make it look like windows xp. That's illegal
<lisbeths> No I don't have screenshots but I can show you how to do it
<lisbeths> It's basically as easy as playing with the panel and changing the buttons and colors
<lisbeths> and there is this dock called either docky or plank I don't remember which and that can copy like the unity theme or the gnome 3 or mac theme
<lisbeths> But I've riced out xfce to look 100% exactly like elementary os
<lisbeths> To me if xfce can look 100% exactly like gnome or kde then why do gnome or kde exist?
<lisbeths> It's like canonical should make xfce the mainline ubuntu because it does more with less ram
<gnrp> well, because gnome and kde is more than just the look
<lisbeths> like wut?
<gnrp> Even though I don't like to use any of the two, there is a good reason for that
<gnrp> it is the overall environment. Not only the looks, also the feel. And all the tools surrounding
<gnrp> xfce is very minimal, you have a small handful of tools
<lisbeths> I don't think of xfce as minimal I think of it as designed so well that it can be riced out with little effort or ram
<gnrp> kde and gnome already provide all tools easy users use in their daily lifes (not saying they are good, but they are there)
<lisbeths> One thing I've realized is it is very trivially easy to make a new virtual desktop and put panels on int with buttons that run arbitrary shell commands
<lisbeths> so this makes it very easy to make a gui that does stuff
<gnrp> https://xfce.org/projects vs. https://www.gnome.org/technologies/ vs. https://kde.org/applications/
<gnrp> I mean, the KDE applications category alone is already as many projects as xfce has all in all ;)
<gnrp> sorry, wrong link for gnome, it is this one here: https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects
<lisbeths> I just don't see the virtue in kde or gnome. Xfce has been relatively untouched for the last 6+ years and still can do everything all of these other ones can do
<gnrp> you also should not forget that without gnome, no gtk, and no gtk, no xfce
<gnrp> by far not. The window manager can maybe, yes (although I doubt that, gnome shell is quite powerful). But the overall project not.
<gnrp> I mean, xfce has no web browser, no office suite, etc.
<lisbeths> I don't consider those applications to be part of gnome/kde but merely also produced by those projects
<gnrp> xfce is a window manager and file manager and all the stuff around (settings management, task bar, etc.)
<lisbeths> In my mind xfce is the future because it does more with less more easily
<gnrp> well, they are part of the desktop environment, you cannot neglect that. They provide the overall gnome/KDE look and feel inside the applications, where with xfce, you have quite a mixture
<gnrp> in my mind the linux desktop is not the future, no matter how I try to turn it around... ;-)
<lisbeths> I am just a diehard xfce fan I guess. The ultimate mix of versatility and filesize
<gnrp> I agree with that. Although xfce could also be a bit slimmer tbh
<gnrp> anyway, time to go to work, cu
<Tuno> Hi anyone speak spanish?
<Tuno> I try to explain in english my problem whit xubuntu
<diogenes_> !es | Tuno
<ubottu> Tuno: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Tuno> the battery administraitor show me always 100 percent of charge
<Tuno> it have the driver and give de name and info of the baterry but ever show 100percent
<Tuno> anyone know what can i do?
<pmjdebruijn> Tuno: for a laptop?
<pmjdebruijn> Tuno: is your laptop a very recent model?
<pmjdebruijn> Tuno: which version of xubuntu are you using? 16.04 18.04 18.04.1 18.04.2?
<pmjdebruijn> Tuno: what does 'uname -a' show when you into it into a Terminal Emulator
<pmjdebruijn> and 'ls -l /sys/class/power_supply'
<pmjdebruijn> Tuno: ???
<Tuno> Netbook Asus eeepc i m using 18.04.2
<pmjdebruijn> there are many EEE PC types... but all of fairly old I guess
<Tuno> 1015pe is the model of asus eee
<Tuno> 2g Ram 500gb hd micro intel atom
<pmjdebruijn> Tuno: what do the two command I said show?
<Tuno> Linux Tuno-1015pe 4.18.0-18
<Tuno> generic - 19 18.04.1 ubuntu smp
<Tuno> fri april 5 2019 i686
<pmjdebruijn> try 'cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/uevent', and put that on pastebin
<pmjdebruijn> and
<pmjdebruijn> 'dmesg | grep -i battery'
<Tuno> pastebin?
<pmjdebruijn> pastebin.com
<Tuno> this two comand i have put into pastebin.com
<Tuno> save the file and restar?
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<Tuno> my english isn t very wel
<pmjdebruijn> execute those commands, and put the result on pastebin.com, then reply the resulting pastebin.com link back here
<Tuno> i do it in the asus netbook but now it shut down i need find 220v
<Tuno> the result cant copy to here because i m whit me phone
<Tuno> in the first command give me the same info that a grafic
<Tuno> administraitor energy
<Tuno> ever 100 percent
<pmjdebruijn> for that to make sense we'd really need a perfect copy-paste
<Tuno>  in a few moments i return whit the info
<pmjdebruijn> I can't promise a solution of course, but at least we might get an understanding of where the problem lies
<Tuno> all rigth thank very mucho
<Tuno> hi i m here again
<Tuno> POWER_SUPPLY_NAME=BAT0 POWER_SUPPLY_STATUS=Discharging POWER_SUPPLY_PRESENT=1 POWER_SUPPLY_TECHNOLOGY=Li-ion POWER_SUPPLY_CYCLE_COUNT=0 POWER_SUPPLY_VOLTAGE_MIN_DESIGN=14032000 POWER_SUPPLY_VOLTAGE_NOW=65535000 POWER_SUPPLY_CURRENT_NOW=1000 POWER_SUPPLY_CHARGE_FULL_DESIGN=4300000 POWER_SUPPLY_CHARGE_FULL=4200000 POWER_SUPPLY_CHARGE_NOW=4200000 POWER_SUPPLY_CAPACITY=100 POWER_SUPPLY_CAPACITY_LEVEL=Normal POWER_SUPPLY_MODEL_NAME=1015PE
<Tuno> POWER_SUPPLY_MANUFACTURER=ASUS POWER_SUPPLY_SERIAL_NUMBER=    [    1.742828] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
<Tuno> [    1.742828] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
<Tuno> this is the other comand
<pmjdebruijn> Tuno: considering that your battery should actually be ful
<Tuno> but the battery is empty. now it be whit de red light cliping.
<Tuno> ever show the battery full... show charge or descharge but ever battery ful
<Tuno> i have win7 in other partition
<Tuno> in win show the battery correctly
<pmjdebruijn> I wonder if he had the latest BIOS in his system :(
<ghosalmartin> i was in here yayday about a black screen booting issue to do with raid
<ghosalmartin> it was being of secure boot
<lisbeths> check dis https://imgur.com/a/QkYS7VK check out this
<Spass> lisbeths, you tried, but that Greybird GTK/Xfwm theme doesn't fit too well, check this out ;) https://www.xfce-look.org/p/1230964/
<Spass> (you can use Xfwm theme from that)
<pmart> why are there so many notification area plugins in xfce-panel? Notification Area, Indicator Plugin, Status Notifier Plugin :)
<pmart> they all seem to have same purpose
<pmjdebruijn> presumably for plugin compatbility
 * pmjdebruijn doesn't know for sure
<pmart> which one is the "standard"? :)
<pmjdebruijn> :D\
<brainwash> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/StatusNotifierItem/
<brainwash> the Notification Area is for classic tray icons
<pmart> in what way classic?
<brainwash> and Indicator Plugin can show Ubuntu indicators
<brainwash> classic as in the old way
<brainwash> something that has worked for many years
<brainwash> apps like nm-applet can fall back to a classic tray icon
<pmart> yes but what functionality is missing in the old way?
<pmart> dropdown perhaps?
<brainwash> idk
<brainwash> it's a modern alternative
<brainwash> it most likely gives the devs more freedom
<brainwash> you can remove it and see if things still work for you
<brainwash> same for Indicator Plugin
<pmart> no I'm currently having all three occupied: gigolo in classic, pidgin in indicators :)
<brainwash> in recent Xubuntu releases the Indicator Plugin is only used for the messaging indicator I think
<pmart> so i've booted live xubuntu 19.04 from usb drive and it's great, is there a way to make changes i've made persistent now?
<xubuntu_ghost> Hello, does anyone know how can I configure my system so the videos on web browsers play properly? Sounds its fine, its just the image that gets stuck.
<brainwash> xubuntu_ghost: what have you tried so far?
<brainwash> xubuntu_ghost: also, what hardware is that?
<xubuntu_ghost> brainwash / I have tried only different browsers. I have an old toshiba satellite amd 240 CPU
<brainwash> xubuntu_ghost: year?
<brainwash> quite possible that the CPU is just too weak
<xubuntu_ghost> 2011
<xubuntu_ghost> It is a single core CPU, so it could be.
<xubuntu_ghost> Downloaded files play just fine
<brainwash> you could use an external video player for things like youtube or twitch.tv
<brainwash> vlc or mpv + youtube-dl
<brainwash> plenty of info on the internet
<brainwash> xubuntu_ghost: same result when switching to 480p?
<brainwash> I'd think that low res videos should work fine
<xubuntu_ghost> They kinda do, I guess its my hardware . Thank alot mate
<gnrp> hm, how can I disable in the xfce terminal that it makes the text italic instead of marking it with colors?
<gnrp> I want text to be able to be bold, but not italic. Or just make the remote machine (or is it tmux in between?) not make highlighted text italic
<xubuntu17i> I install xubuntu and now?
#xubuntu 2019-05-07
<xubuntu81w> hi
<xubuntu81w> hi
<nikolam> Why this (retarded) File>Open dialogue in Xubuntu 18.04 LTS , when I try to open file from GIMP, does not have &^%* PATH line?
<bluesabre> GIMP uses GTK2 and a custom file dialog.
<bluesabre> Completely outside of our or anybody's control.
<bluesabre> (other than gimp devs)
<bluesabre> https://www.gimp.org/bugs/report.html
<nikolam> bluesabre, thank you for the clarification!
<nikolam> I think Xubuntu suffers from not having File path enter option in File>Open dialogue in general (like opening File>Open form mousepad) , except from pressing Ctrl+L
<nikolam> Same way, GIM requires to press "/" for path dialogue to appear in file>open ...
<nikolam> Seems that Location: also shows up after clicking a folder in File>Open Gimp dialogue.
<guiverc2> nikolam, mousepad shows shortcuts in the file open dialog as setup in my thunar/mousepad/etc; have you tried using the shortcut feature?
<nikolam> guiverc2, yes, shortcut works, Ctrl+L , just not there by default, it's either per-Xfce choice or Xubuntu choice not to display it by default.
<Guest52325> I'm using xUbuntu 19.04 in VM VirtualBox on Win 10 64. I'm having a heck of a time adding an SD card. I have made the .vmdk file as per may instruction on the web. When I add it to the storage for the VM, Xubuntu hangs on start. When I remove the SD, it starts fine. I can also see all the drive letters in the Win 10 machine with the xUbuntu File Manager--not sure what that means.  I am looking for ideas.
<brainwash> Guest52325: you probably should ask in the virtualbox channel
<Guest52325> That's part of the question. Should what I am doing work as far as xUbuntu is concerned?
<pmjdebruijn> how and why are you adding an SD card in a VM?
<pmjdebruijn> and what are you booting? a CD ISO? an already installed xubuntu on a virtual disk?
<pmjdebruijn> Guest52325: please elaborate
<Guest52325> settings>storage>IDE>HD (SD card). I am adding it so I can configure the SD card for an embedded linux controller
<Guest52325> xUbuntu is already installed on the virtual HD. The SD card is empty (formatted EXT4)
<pmjdebruijn> and the SD card disk is secondary?
<pmjdebruijn> not primary?
<pmjdebruijn> is the SD card an actual physical SD card?
<pmjdebruijn> not an image file?
<pmjdebruijn> how exactly does xubuntu hang on start? what's the last thing you see?
<Guest52325> I used the default, which is IDE primary master. xUbuntu is on the SATA controller.
<pmjdebruijn> isn't vbox just trying to boot from the SD card and failing?
<Guest52325> The SD is a physical card.
<pmjdebruijn> at least that seems to be the obvious problem
<pmjdebruijn> what's the last message you see?
<pmjdebruijn> do you see the xubuntu boot splash at all?
<pmjdebruijn> Guest52325: ?
<Guest52325> The virtual window opens. I get a pop up box xUbuntu: Starting virtual machine with a progress bar 0%. It never advances. Eventually an identical pop up box opens in the VM window and sticks at 20%. Eventually it fails.
<pmjdebruijn> uhm
<pmjdebruijn> then why do you say "xubuntu hangs"
<pmjdebruijn> it sounds like virtualbox is hanging
<Guest52325> I think the answer is I don't get the splash screen. The xUbuntu window is empty/black during this. If I remove the SD card from the storage, I get the colored splash screens.
<pmjdebruijn> not xubutnu
<pmjdebruijn> isn't this a permission issue?
<pmjdebruijn> block device access requires root
<Guest52325> I was thinking it was trying to boot from the SD card.
<pmjdebruijn> and you probably and hopefully not running vbox as root
<pmjdebruijn> Guest52325: try chaning boot order in vbox
<pmjdebruijn> or use kvm
<Guest52325> I am running virtualbox as admin. I also changed the permissions for the .vmdk file to all access.
<pmjdebruijn> not a good idea, but the problem is in the permissions for /dev/whatever
<pmjdebruijn> not the vmdk
<pmjdebruijn> Guest52325: ?
<Guest52325> You mean you think the win 10 permissions block SD access? The SD is not readable by Win 10 since it is EXT4.
<pmjdebruijn> oh Win10
<pmjdebruijn> no clue how that works in windows
<pmjdebruijn> but did changing the boot order help?
<Guest52325> I'm a bit confused how to change the boot order, since they both look like HDs. I have put the HD first. not joy.
<pmjdebruijn> Guest52325: https://ccm.net/faq/40841-virtualbox-how-to-change-the-boot-order-of-a-guest-os frist google hit
<pmjdebruijn> question is whether that lists both harddisks seperately
<Guest52325> it doesn't, just HD. I set the SD to IDE secondary slave. not joy there.
<pmjdebruijn> sata is a seperate controller
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow, seems like vbox is a rather crappy product in this regard
<pmjdebruijn> Guest52325: should really ask on a vbox specific channel
<Guest52325> So what you are tell me is this is a VirtualBox issue. Is that right? If I remove the SD card from the VM storage fdisk -l only reports the virtual system HD.
<pmjdebruijn> Guest52325: if you don't see xubuntu booting, while it did at first, there really isn't any other conclusion that can be drawn
<pmjdebruijn> brainwash guessed as much to begin with
<Guest52325> Thanks. pmjdebruijn I'll go there. Makes sense.
<UnevenCoder> hi
<xubuntu15w> How can I run a program as a service, and should this program run an mp3 audio?
<GridCube> xubuntu15w: there are several ways and yes
<swizzy> Hi, I really like the bottom panel that xfce comes with on Debian (about the only thing I like about Debian..). I've tried for a bit to recreate it 1:1 but didn't manage to do it so far. Is there any tutorial or guide on how to set something like that up?
<swizzy> on 18.04 LTS
<Unit193> Add the second panel, then on each end you'll need to add seperators that auto expand (setting them transparent is best), then you'll want to add a few launchers in the middle, optionally with weather or eyes on the end. :>
<Unit193> Of course, setting it to autohide and whatnot.  I prefer giving it a nice alpha color, so it's not got an ugly gray background.
<swizzy> Thank you! Will try to do that.
<swizzy> is there a way to set it the same color as your task bar by default?
<xubuntu78w> hey
<xubuntu78w> heeeelp
<Unit193> You'll need to ask a question, detailing what issues you're facing with as much detail as possible before someone can assist.
<xubuntu78w> my xubuntu is frozen what can I do?
<xubuntu78w>  It has happened to me twice, I was working and I was hanged
<Unit193> I'm afriad that's not a whole lot to go on, so all I can really say is a query as to if you've perhaps checked the logs in /var/log/syslog, or whatnot?
<xubuntu01w> my ubuntu stays hung
<xubuntu01w> heeeeelp!
<xubuntu34w>  my xubuntu stays hung
<xubuntu34w> heeeeeeeeelp
<xubuntu34w> What could it be?
#xubuntu 2019-05-08
<Iolo> The freezing issue some people have been asking about is probably this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1798961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798961 in linux (Ubuntu Disco) "Random unrecoverable freezes on Ubuntu 18.10" [High,Triaged]
<Iolo> No fix yet as far as I know.
<dps> hey! first time using irc
<dps> just joined through the xubuntu installer. came in to say hi and glad to be on board with such a beautiful de
<Unit193> Howdy.
<dps> how goes it?
<dps> hmm. this seems to actually run smoothly on this little old asus eepc
<dps> unlike discord. couldnt get that thing to run for ANYTHING on it
<Unit193> Pretty late here.  Yes, what you'll run into is your browser bogging down the system, not the system itself, usually.
<dps> lol true
<diogenes_> dps, run discord in browser.
<dps> i did. its just that thing has a small intel atom and only can get 2 gis of ram
<Unit193> Discord is electron, so even the "app" is a browser.
<dps> i even swapped assd into it, but no luck
<dps> an*
<dps> i have 7 systems running currently, kde
<dps> possibly switching them all to xu
<dps> wait thats incorrect. i have 6 on it, and now this on xu
<dps> def running snappier
<dps> welp, install is done. be back soon
<koegs> Hi, is there a way to define "CTRL+Tab" to switch tabs in xfce4-terminal?
<brainwash> koegs: may be doable by editing ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/accels.scm
<koegs> brainwash: ok, but what would represent a <tab>? it is not "tab"
<Spass[m]> koegs: did you try "Tab" instead of "tab"?
<koegs> yep
<cicdc> So I updated to 19.04, but the new keyboard shortcuts just aren't working. anybody else had this issue? Is there a script I can run to update/add these or can I just do it manually?
<GridCube> mmm, if you updated upon a previous installation you might need to respawn the .config folder, if you don't have anything there that you want to keep particularly i'd rename it to .config_old and log back in, your desktop and all configs would be reset as if it's a clean installation, you can migrate old configs that you want to keep back to the new spawned .config folder
<brainwash> cicdc: https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=12981
<cicdc> brainwash, GridCube Perfect, Thanks!
<Pato-pt_BR> alguem?
<hggdh> Pato-pt_BR: em Ingles apenas...
<Pato-pt_BR> Anyone know how to configure dhcp in openbox with ubuntu minimal as main system? thank you
<jarnos> I think there is something wrong with installing xubuntu 18.04.2 fresh install on empty SSD as it takes hours detecting file systems as part of the installation process.
<jarnos> Could it be that I use USB installation media made by mkusb?
<diogenes_> jarnos, yes or even faulty usb, try etcher.
<pmjdebruijn> modern ISO can be dd'ed direct into USB flash drives, if my persistent store is needed (Which is fine for installs)
<pmjdebruijn> do be careful to get the right /dev/sdX
<diogenes_> pmjdebruijn, you can even: sudo cp some.iso /dev/sdx and it will do too.
<pmjdebruijn> oh lol right :)
<jarnos> What is a correct way to stop installation process in this case?
<pmjdebruijn> "stop"
<pmjdebruijn> jarnos: if you want to abort a xubuntu installation, there is no correct way
<pmjdebruijn> if you're going to wipe the disk anyhow
<pmjdebruijn> it doesn't matter at all
<pmjdebruijn> stopping something nicely only matters if you care about preserving data already on the disk/filesystem, which usually doesn't apply with installs
<sorokinvic> Hello! How can I revert files list in thunar in Dingo to style of Cuttlefish? I.e., striped rows and dotted lines btwn columns?
#xubuntu 2019-05-09
<ohsht> hello everyone, has anyone had trouble installing katoolin? by system doesnt load unless i startx command (system loads in command line interface)
<xubuntu14i> Hi everybody :)
#xubuntu 2019-05-10
<poniko> hi last time updates were installed for some reason it asked me to set up unattended upgrades
<poniko> i thought that was really weird.
<poniko> should i be concerned or is that normal in the last updates?
<poniko> Im using xubuntu 18.04
<Newperson> Hello
<Newperson> I was wondering if any kind sir madam or non binary can help me with how to adjust screen brightness on this OS ?
<Newperson> it would be quite useful for me to know
<Newperson> Or maybe like most lite OS's  it cant be done easily and effectively ?
<Iolo> It's probably in the settings under power manager, if you're talking about a laptop's screen brightness.
<Newperson> I'm not even sure its in there, and even if it is, you have  to go into power manager everytime?  cant just use keyboard shortcut, or add icon to taskbar?
<Newperson> im setting up the computer for somebody who will not be going into settings to chage stuff.  i need it easily accesible
<Newperson> i dont understand why som many linux OS's dont have easy access to brightness toggle.  It's fundamental.
<Iolo> If you have keys on your keyboard that let you control the brightness, those should work. If not, you could maybe try installing xbacklight, and then binding keys to xbacklight -inc and -dec. Never tried it though, so not 100% that it'll work.
<Newperson> the shortcut keys dont work.  I looked at xbacklight but its too hard. I cant install it cos i dont understand how
<well_laid_lawn> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at https://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<well_laid_lawn> !Synaptic
<ubottu> Synaptic is a graphical utility which can install and remove software packages (.deb). For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<well_laid_lawn> Newperson:        ↑
<Newperson> ?
<Newperson> i cant understand all that
<well_laid_lawn> see the link ?
<Newperson> i tried to follow step by step how to install xbacklight,  couldnt do it.   so linux is still only for hobbyists i guess
<Newperson> yea i saw it
<well_laid_lawn> it'll explain how to install a program
<Newperson> i dont want to read an encyclopedia just to use an OS
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<Newperson> and easy directions?  or will go back to windows 10.  slow on 1gb, but oh well
<Iolo> Which part did you have trouble with?
<Newperson> all of it.   every time i want to install something, i have problems following it
<Newperson> basically for now, i just want the brightness toggle to work
<Newperson> as i say, isnt that absolutely fundamental?  yet devs dont seem to think so
<Unit193> All I have to do on my netbook is hit the fn+up or down arrow keys, so it's pretty simple, for me. :3
<Newperson> it doesnt work on this one.  yet on windows 10 it does
<Newperson> i trie lubuntu, xubuntu.  they dont work.. that would be so bad, but there is NO  slider i nthe task bar to adjust brigthness either.  unacceptable
<Iolo> And yet brightness control works out of the box for me. Seems like devs do care after all, but perhaps your machine has some kind of exotic configuration that hasn't been accounter for, for example.
<Iolo> accounted*
<well_laid_lawn> !troll
<Unit193> xfce4-power-manager, in the panel, should allow you to adjust your backlight too I believe..
<Newperson> no. i tried lubuntu on two other machine sin the past. had the same problem exact.  i was told xununtu was better.  but now
<Newperson> how the hell am i a troll?  i just want my brightness working.  anyone who has issues with xubuntu is a troll.  bloody fanboys
<well_laid_lawn> you aren't being helpful to the people trying to help - just complaining alot
<well_laid_lawn> what's the laptop model ? making things just need a tweak
<Newperson> get stuffed isiot.   u called me atroll, u started bef not me.  im 'complaining '  by explaining my issues?
<well_laid_lawn> so much hate
<Unit193> That's really not helping to solve your technical issue, can you please stay on point?
<Newperson> u called me a troll  asshole
<Newperson> when was i rude to you before that?
<Unit193> Newperson: Please.
<Newperson> so can anybidy civil help me with my issue or not possible ?
<Newperson> ?????????????????????????????????????
<Newperson> anyone, or ill just install something else.
<Newperson> so the only one offering help is the twat who called me a troll.   nice room
<knome> Newperson, please, you havent even told us your laptop model.
<knome> how arenwe supposed to help wth your issue?
<Newperson> not calling me a troll might be a good start
<Newperson> Acer aspire one d255  1gb   x64 processor
<knome> got to go. bbl.
<Newperson> i need t oget an OS in there.  oif you dont know how to help me just say and i'll install something else
<Newperson> forget it.  uninstalling. using something that's actually  a complete and usable OS
<Newperson> and if im a troll, ure a fanboy
<MrBrownsword> How do I install Skype please?  Got a tarminal command I cna paste. all online ones I found failed. Xubuntu 18.04
<diogenes_> MrBrownsword, why don't you run it in browser?
<diogenes_> no installation needed.
<MrBrownsword> bwoser make s it run slower.  have a very slow machine here.
<diogenes_> MrBrownsword, ok then try this: sudo apt install https://repo.skype.com/latest/skypeforlinux-64.deb
<MrBrownsword> how to run it ?
<diogenes_> in terminal
<MrBrownsword> i dont know how
<diogenes_> press alt+ctrl+t
<diogenes_> then copy/paste that command
<diogenes_> press enter
<MrBrownsword> that isnt a download link you mean?  its a terminal command i should paste?
<diogenes_> you paste the entire command
<diogenes_> sudo apt install https://repo.skype.com/latest/skypeforlinux-64.deb
<MrBrownersword> i had to log in on my xubuntu computer.  can i have the link again pleaese
<diogenes_> sudo apt install https://repo.skype.com/latest/skypeforlinux-64.deb
<MrBrownersword> building dependency tree etc...
<MrBrownersword> E: Unable to locate package https://repo.skype.com/latest E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'https://repo.skype.com/latest' E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'https://repo.skype.com/latest'
<diogenes_> ok then run this
<diogenes_> wget  https://repo.skype.com/latest/skypeforlinux-64.deb
<MrBrownersword> thanks. downloading something now
<MrBrownersword> Why is linux sush a headache?  not poible in linux to just download a exe and cick to instal?  does my head in constantly
<diogenes_> after its done, run: sudo apt install skype (and press Tab key)
<pmjdebruijn> he can just click to install the .deb right?
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: download exe from random sources is per se a great idea
<diogenes_> pmjdebruijn, yes he can but i find terminal way much easier.
<pmjdebruijn> diogenes_: I doubt MrBrownersword will :)
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: essetinally it's just download .deb and click to install on linux, hardly anuy different from linux
<pmjdebruijn> ugh Windows
<MrBrownersword> sometimes clickign wrks and sometimes doent.. and ive no idea why. just a real mess
<diogenes_> pmjdebruijn, even microsoft has recognized that terminal way of doing stuff is much easier that's why the released their fancy terminal :)
<MrBrownersword> uhg'  why?
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: I've never had it fail
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: it's not a mess really
<MrBrownersword> how can it be easier?  i spend most of my time on linux asking for help.  i spend most of my time on windws just using it.
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: it said it was roughly the same
<MrBrownersword> well it does for me.. ive no idea.. sometimes click stuff and it just wnt wrk.  other times there is not even an option to click
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: we were taklin gabout .deb files, not other things
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: also, presumablinh you already have 10yrs or experience using Windows
<MrBrownersword> well i dont knowl.. ackage files...  soem stuff wont instal.  and deb file arent common enough
<pmjdebruijn> which heavily biases your perception of what is easy and how thinsg should work
<diogenes_> MrBrownersword, unfortunately linux same as windows and same as any other stuff in the world, is not for everyone.
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: "not common enough"?
<pmjdebruijn> linux is less used OS
<fiet> MrBrownersword:Funny, fot me it's the other way around.
<MrBrownersword> no it doenst.  vitrualltevery program is installed wih .exe.  and only two version. 32 or 64 bit.    linux u haev to do all sorts or cray stuff in termnial depending on wat linux u got
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: you need ubuntu software for ubuntu yes.. just like you need windows software for windows, no difference there really
<diogenes_> MrBrownersword, and do you know what exactly you install by clicking the .exe file?
<MrBrownersword> windows is the easier os in the world.  linux is a nightmare. i use it on slow computer though.. or tr to
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: aside from the security issues that arise from having regular people "just click .exe files downloaded from the internet" but that's a seperate argument
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: the point being, if you're not really willing to learn a new os, why even try?
<MrBrownersword> i don care.  the old 'exe' virus arguement.    i  spent a tiny amount of time dealing wih windows viruses. i spend masses of time trying o stall things on linux.  i'll take he .exe  thanks.  anyday
<MrBrownersword> im willing to learn , but linux is too hadrd.   people pretend it isnt but it is
<MrBrownersword> im willing to learn liek a windows level os.. liek i did with windows its seld
<diogenes_> MrBrownersword, i learnt it in one week
<MrBrownersword> but the terminal can go to ehll as fat as im concered
<MrBrownersword> oh well ure a genuis then
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: just stick to Windows then
<diogenes_> ^^^
<MrBrownersword> most people would not like linu.. its simplt too hard
<pmjdebruijn> and while I don't know diogenes_ well, he's probably not a genius
<pmjdebruijn> diogenes_: no offense :D
<MrBrownersword> it free yet has a tiny user base as an os. that says it all
<pmjdebruijn> again, feel free, not to use linux
<diogenes_> pmjdebruijn, only apple employees are geniuses it's even written on their bagdes lol, genius bar.
<pmjdebruijn> nobody is forcing you
<MrBrownersword> well, again, feel free t ostop pretending its easy to use.
<pmjdebruijn> nobody is pretending
<MrBrownersword> im not biased,  just try to be rational
<MrBrownersword> yes they are, it is NOT easy learning termninal commands to just instal something.. and having to change the commands depending on your linix type
<pmjdebruijn> the differences aren't that big
<MrBrownersword> yes they are
<pmjdebruijn> and you don't need the terminal to install most things
<MrBrownersword> im totaly lost. i need NO terminal skill in windows. NONE
<MrBrownersword> yes you do
<MrBrownersword> unles its ubuntu. teh best linux  for that reason
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: not really distros cater to beginners
<MrBrownersword> the rest is a shambles
<pmjdebruijn> this is exaclty why diversity matters
<pmjdebruijn> the rest isn't shambles. they have different goals
<MrBrownsword> and the average person simply cannot use them
<pmjdebruijn> the idea that one thing can or should be universally best is flawed
<MrBrownsword> i wish people would stop pretening they can
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: this why why people recommend ubuntu for beginers
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: again, nobody is forcing you
<MrBrownsword> ubuntu i can use..  it sgood enough.. took years.. but now its usuable
<MrBrownsword> i dint say anyone was forcing me
<pmjdebruijn> then why complain about it
<MrBrownsword> but people always give hte impression its easy.  or 'learn it in a week'
<pmjdebruijn> if you don't like it, stop using it
<MrBrownsword> becasue im trying to let u realise its NOT easy
<MrBrownsword> #and im trying ot use a lightweight OS that actuall yworks, and is usable ot th ecommon man
<MrBrownsword> yea, i probably will stop
<MrBrownsword> its a fucking shambles
<pmjdebruijn> that's the beauty of choice
<pmjdebruijn> no need to get worked up about something you can easily avoid
<MrBrownsword> ok mr smug.  i asuumed this was a usable working lightweight os..  i guess i was wrong.. unless i have a degree in terminal code
<MrBrownsword> yea.. we alll have a choice aint that swell
<MrBrownsword> i have to try it before i know i have to avoid it.. jeez u smug asshole
<MrBrownersword> i second that.  most linux users are disgustingly smug and refuse to admit their terminal based shambles is not suitable for the everyday user.
<pmjdebruijn> i'm not sure what you want from us
<MrBrownsword> well..  not much i guess..  i was hoping fo rhonesty sat least.  i actually hate it wit hthis 'its as easy as windows ' crap.   its downright decietful
<pmjdebruijn> even if so, so then you try linux for a few hours, discover it's not for you, then you move back to windows
<pmjdebruijn> not the end of the worth
<pmjdebruijn> world
<MrBrownsword> i didnt fuckin say it was
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: you attitude heavily implies so
<MrBrownsword> no, my attitude is what i tis.  pissed of with these linux fanboys pretending linux is as easy as windows and 'my granny can use it'
<MrBrownsword> whts that got to do with the end of the world?  just stating fucking facts
<pmjdebruijn> thing why get so worked up about this at all
<knome> MrBrownsword, please, stop.
<pmjdebruijn> it does seem important in any sense
<pmjdebruijn> doesn't*
<gnrp> no mod here?
<MrBrownsword> coz ive spent fucking hours trying to sort it out.  and people tell me its a breeze.
<pmjdebruijn> MrBrownersword: so you had a bad experience, you still learnt linux isn't for you
<pmjdebruijn> we didn't take your money, like apple would
<MrBrownersword> its not for 99% of people.  and its free.  yet we still dont want it
<pmjdebruijn> that's fine
<gnrp> thanks^^
<bodiccea> lol, it was interesting conversation :-)
<bodiccea> Oh, knome, why did you have to do it twice ?
<knome> bodiccea, a non-support, non-family-friendly conversation
<knome> two clients.
<bodiccea> ok.
<Unit193> pmjdebruijn: That really doesn't help the situation..
<gnrp> in principle, he is right. Terminals are a major turn-off for 99% of computer users. The question is if desktop linux has to serve their needs
<knome> fwiw, if you want to continue this discussion in a civil manner, please take it to #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<knome> hello Unit193
<bodiccea> When I said " interesting :-) ", I meant funny.
<gnrp> knome: tbh, that channel seems still a bit weird to me
<gnrp> seems like it is a meeting point for xubuntu devs rather than for people hanging out around xubuntu
<knome> gnrp, it is a channel for all talk that is not support questions.
<knome> wait, xubuntu developers aren't "people hanging out around xubuntu" ? :)
<gnrp> yes, but there is no 100% overlap of the two groups ;)
<knome> of course not. but other people are more than welcome to join the discussion there too.
<knome> gnrp, if we can lure you into that channel, we can continue the discussion about that channel too :P
<gnrp> knome: I have been in there for some time. And I am again now. ;)
<bodiccea> I have a question about xfce4-terminal. I use terminals 4-5 ways (local or remote session, root or not). I would like to have different colors for each. I was able to use text and bg colors, but not others (such as selection/cursor colors). There are some themes, I found how to create mine on some forums, but could not find an option to choose a theme on command-line. Is it possible ?
<bodiccea> The equivalent of gnome-terminal "--profile" option I mean.
<pmjdebruijn> gnrp: sure there isn't 100% parity
<pmjdebruijn> but there is also a heavy bias of people having 10+ years of experience with windows
<pmjdebruijn> so viewpoint really really do impact this discussion
<pmjdebruijn> i really do wonder if that guy was sincere but incredibly immature, or he was trolling though
<knome> pmjdebruijn, this discussion belongs to #xubuntu-offtopic too, but frustration can lead to aggressive behavior.
<gnrp> I guess both
<pmjdebruijn> gnrp: the difference is intent :)
<qwebirc45364> hi. i have accidentally enable some sort of "zoom" on my xubuntu 17.10 laptop. How on earth do i get out? I really can't restart my laptop right now!
<qwebirc45364> alt plus mouse wheel.
<qwebirc45364> that is way too easy to hit accidentally.
<diogenes_> qwebirc45364, that is a super useful feature btw and you can disable it
<xubuntu91w> hi all
<xubuntu91w> been using xubuntu 18.04 for a few days and have noticed some bugs in thunar
<xubuntu91w> was wondering where i should report these bugs
<brainwash> xubuntu91w: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<brainwash> xubuntu91w: 18.04 still has the older thunar 1.6, so it would be best to test with 1.8 before reporting a new bug
<xubuntu91w> brainwash: thanks
<xubuntu91w> i presume 1.8 is available in ubuntu 19.04
<Unit193> Correct.
<xubuntu91w> thought that bug fixes were coming into the 1.6 branch while 1.8 was only for the porting to gtk3
<brainwash> xubuntu91w: not every fix can be backported to 1.6
<brainwash> the main focus is on 1.8
<brainwash> so, what bugs are you encountering?
<xubuntu91w> brainwash: one bug, which i noticed also in xubuntu 16.04 is at random times, one of my cpu cores would be maxed out for no apparent reason
<xubuntu91w> another bug is with syncronization between the tree view and the file view. sometimes i've seen 3 copies of hidden folders appear. sometimes hidden files appear in file view but not in tree view. sometimes tree view is showing the hidden folders when they are not shown in the file view.
<xubuntu91w> need to restart my router. will be back
<xubuntu91w> i'm back :D
<brainwash> xubuntu91w: maxed out by thunar?
<xubuntu91w> yep 1 cpu core maxed out by thunar
<xubuntu91w> it happens randomly but i've noticed it enough times
<xubuntu91w> no idea what maybe causing it
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10161
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10161 in Core "Stuck tree pane makes Thunar use 100% CPU" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<brainwash> or https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14900
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 14900 in Core "Thunar utilizes 100%CPU when the parent directory is not readable" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<xubuntu91w> silly router :D
<brainwash> got the links?
<xubuntu91w> yep got them
<xubuntu91w> thanks
<brainwash> I haven't checked if there is a report for the second issue
<xubuntu91w> not sure that 14900 is it
<xubuntu91w> fix for 10161 will becoming out in 1.6.16, so i can see if that solves it
<xubuntu91w> assume this point release will come to xubuntu 18.04
<brainwash> unlikely
<brainwash> unless someone creates a bug report on launchpad
<brainwash> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<brainwash> https://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tree/NEWS?h=xfce-4.12
<xubuntu91w> xenial came with 1.6.10 and 1.6.11 came in the updates, so i'm hopeful
<xubuntu91w> brainwash: anyway to get xfce rolling on an ubuntu base, similar to how neon is with kde
<brainwash> stable ubuntu base you mean?
<Unit193> I push a lot of backports to https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/staging?field.series_filter=bionic, but I stay away from anything that would require rebuilds (IOW, break repo versions.) which thunar, xfce4-panel, and xfconf (to some extent) would do.
<xubuntu91w> brainwash: like linux mint uses the ubuntu base and updates cinammon and mate desktops each point release. unfortunately they dont do that with xfce
<brainwash> right. it's quite some work to maintain a PPA with up-to-date components.
<xubuntu91w> i tried a rolling release (manjaro) but had a bad experience, so i want a stable base
<xubuntu91w> was using mate desktop with thunar for many years, but got tired of bugs in mate and now want only xfce
#xubuntu 2019-05-11
<brainwash> now would be the time to contribute
<brainwash> 4.14 release is in few months
<xubuntu91w> i reported some bugs back in 2014, a few got fixed and want to report some more
<xubuntu91w> first router is messing up then firefox :D
<xubuntu91w> happy that i initiated getting this fixed - https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10864
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10864 in Core "thunar incorrectly showing file sizes" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<xubuntu91w> brainwash, Unit193: thanks for the help
<Jonopoly> is xubuntu still one of the lighest ubuntu flavours?
<Jonopoly> like compared to ubuntu-mate and lubuntu ?
<diogenes_> Jonopoly, yes.
<Jonopoly> I'm using ubuntu-mate now because its quite light and my laptop is old
<Jonopoly> but from what i've seen on /r/unixporn xfce seems to be one of the most popular
<diogenes_> good.
<Jonopoly> for light and customistation
<Unit193> Jonopoly: Xubuntu's focus isn't to be lightweight, but it tends to be less needy than KDE or GNOME at least.
<Jonopoly> yeah, from what i remember Im sure it's pretty light out of the box
<Jonopoly> but is very customisable
<knome> indeed. user-friendly too.
<Jonopoly> oh is it?
<Jonopoly> knome: well that's a plus - because i plan on installing it on my parents laptop and finally remove windows 7.....
<knome> well, at least from my opinion. and from my experience compared to some of the other even lighter alternatives
<Jonopoly> Well i just want an 'offical flavour' and user-friendly | light | customisable
<Unit193> I like Sherbet as my official flavor
<Guest95161> Hello, I have come here for assistance if you can afford to help me. I'm running Xubuntu 19.04, when I edit my connection preferences for my ethernet adapter "Automatically Connect to VPN" - - it works but it stops auto-connecting my ethernet at startup. I have to manually start it through the network panel.
<Guest95161> Then it works as expected, auto connects to the VPN with the adapter. But it's annoying having to manually activate it on start, and means I also have to manually map my network drive since it can't find it.
<Guest95161> Trying this with startup, will brb. nmcli con up uuid <put you UUID here>
<xubuntu37w> it's me again, well it works, but you have to put the UUID for the ethernet adapter, not the VPN
<xubuntu37w> this makes sense.
<xubuntu37w> thanks, I will be on my way now. have a good weekend.
<jwvh> I am new to Xubuntu and am having a problem updating. I get a message that says "The package system is broken". The problem is related to plymouth. I have tried the fixes in the dialog box and searched on line without success. I could sure use some help.
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: did you have a power outage while updating?
<pmjdebruijn> that kinda stuff doesn't usually "just happen"
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: do you have any clue, what might have caused it?
<jwvh> That is a possibility.
<jwvh> No idea. Everything seemed fine. I don't think I did anything unusual.
<pmjdebruijn> what you can try is, opening a terminal emulator, and typing, 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<jwvh> I will do that now. Thanks for the clue!
<pmjdebruijn> if that doesn't fix it, please do post the output of those commands on pastebin.com
<jwvh> I continue to get the error with Plymouth. I have seen others post output but I don't know how to do it.
<TJ-> jwvh: start a terminal, do "sudo apt update && sudo apt-get --fix-broken install" - that may help
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: just copy the output to pastebin.com, and submit it, and paste the link pastebin.com gives you back here
<jwvh> https://pastebin.com/fcUusyyw
<jwvh> Is this right?
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: that is superstrange
<jwvh> Leave it to me.
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: have you added any external repositories
<jwvh> I do but I think I eliminated them all.
<pmjdebruijn> you added a repository that included plymouth?
<TJ-> it does look like one of those packages isn't from the archive
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: do you recall which repository your broken plymouth package came from?
<TJ-> libplymouth2 is not from 18.04, that'll be 16.04 I think
<jwvh> I don't know. One repository that I added had to do with miktex. I have also installed Anaconda.
<pmjdebruijn> anaconda?
<pmjdebruijn> on xubuntu?
<TJ-> ahh, before 16.04 even, so very old
 * pmjdebruijn is heavily confused
<jwvh> anaconda = scientific python
<pmjdebruijn> oooooh
<pmjdebruijn> I thought the redhat installer :)
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: could you do a apt-cache show plymouth2 and pastebin that
<jwvh> Sure. Hey, thanks for all of your help!
<TJ-> libplymouth2 latest in Ubuntu was 2013, plymouth_0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.2
<TJ-> well darn, that wasn't what I just put in the clipboard!
<TJ-> libplymouth2_0.8.8-0ubuntu8_arm64.deb  -that is better
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: did you attempt a major version upgrade recently?
<pmjdebruijn> maybe skipping a few versions?
<jwvh> Ran your command and found "Unable to locate package plymouth2"
<pmjdebruijn> sorry
<jwvh> New and only install about 3 months ago on new box.
<pmjdebruijn> apt-cache show libplymouth2
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: that sound near impossible
<pmjdebruijn> i'm not calling you a liar btw :)
<pmjdebruijn> but something very strange is going on
 * pmjdebruijn is very curious to the apt-cache output
<jwvh> Sorry this is such a pain. The new link is https://pastebin.com/LzBYk2xT
<pmjdebruijn> that's package from ubuntu 14.04
<pmjdebruijn> most likely
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: you installed using a standard xubuntu-18.04 iso from the xubuntu website?
<pmjdebruijn> the big question is now whether we can remove the package
<pmjdebruijn> you can try 'sudo apt-get purge libplymouth2'
<pmjdebruijn> but that might not work
<pmjdebruijn> and maybe don't force it to proceeed yet
<pmjdebruijn> if it complains, please pastebin the output
<jwvh> Yes, online install from xbuntu site. FYI, I just saw your earlier comment. I am completely new to this and am not offended. Happy for your help.
<pmjdebruijn> can your try the purge command
<pmjdebruijn> but don't let it proceed if it complains just yet
<pmjdebruijn> if it runs automatically then it'll be fine (probably)
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: btw, before you do anything, it might be wise to backup any import data you have onto an usb drive or something
<pmjdebruijn> while any command will not likely cause data loss
<pmjdebruijn> we are messing with the boot process
<pmjdebruijn> so if things go badly, you may end up with boot problems
<jwvh> It complained. I am not so deep into the install that it would be terrible to install again.
<pmjdebruijn> what's the output exactly
<pmjdebruijn> please post on pastebin again
<jwvh> Will do
<jwvh> https://pastebin.com/aWpCSAcP
<pmjdebruijn> hmmmr
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: can you post 'grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*' on pastebin too
<TJ-> the clue in the apt-cache output shows its from a PPA:  "Replaces: plymouth (<< 0.7.0+git20090207-0ubuntu0.1~ppa4)"
<jwvh> Will try now
<pmjdebruijn> TJ-: i'm not sure actually, if you google that string, you find a launchpad page that it may very well have been from 14.04 proper
<pmjdebruijn> TJ-: preplaces just means the packages account for ANOTHER version from a PPA
<pmjdebruijn> although it's uncommon to see this in mainline
<TJ-> pmjdebruijn: ahh yes, it may be a hold-over from the plymouth-devs PPA
<pmjdebruijn> right
<pmjdebruijn> something like that
<TJ-> I see that version in their PPA still
<pmjdebruijn> lol
<TJ-> https://launchpad.net/~plymouth-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<pmjdebruijn> right
<jwvh> miktex is my Latex app. vscode installed with Anaconda https://pastebin.com/2hf9sHN9
<TJ-> presumably libplymouth2 graduated to the archive from there
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: that doesn't seem too strange
<pmjdebruijn> just curious why install miktex, ubuntu has texlive in the mainline repos FYI
<jwvh> In retrospect I regret miktex. Worked with it before so seemed natural.
<pmjdebruijn> fair enough
<pmjdebruijn> not that there's anything particularly wrong with miktex
<pmjdebruijn> I'd just avoid adding repos whenever reasonably possible
<jwvh> Happy to remove it an d learn texlive.
<pmjdebruijn> I don't see the anaconda repo
<jwvh> Lesson learened. :)
<pmjdebruijn> do you still have a reference to it
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: I doubt miktex caused your particular issue though
<jwvh> repo.anaconda.com
<pmjdebruijn> can you try 'apt-cache rdepends libplymouth2'
<jwvh> Reverse Depends:  That's it.
<pmjdebruijn> hmmmr
<TJ-> it looks like the system has partial lists, explains the 18.04.1 vs 18.04.2
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: can you try 'sudo find /var/cache/apt -iname libplymouth2*deb'
<pmjdebruijn> TJ-: but that doesn't explain our root problem here :)
<jwvh> Will do.
<pmjdebruijn> to be honest, you best recourse is probably reinstall, as that gives you a determistic result, in a determistic amount of time
<pmjdebruijn> the reason i'm asking things, is to figure out why
<pmjdebruijn> so you know what went wrong
<TJ-> it does - I've seen this several times in #ubuntu where the package lists are inconsistent, e.g. bionic-updates has been removed sources.list
<pmjdebruijn> and thus may more easily avoid it in the future
<pmjdebruijn> TJ-: how does that explain a 14.04 package being on there
<pmjdebruijn> having a missing repo, may explain why you don't have certain things, not that you suddenly have extra things :)
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: does 'sudo apt-get update' run without issue?
<TJ-> pmjdebruijn: I'm not on about that, I'm on about the others like plymouth-label
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<jwvh> I ran your earlier command and just got a prompt back.  the apt-get command gives the same problem.
<pmjdebruijn> so find gives no output
<jwvh> Correct
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: sudo apt-get update also complains about consistency?
<jwvh> Yes. I can run and paste for you. Also, I don't want to waste your time. Can fresh install.
<TJ-> As in "plymouth-label : Depends: plymouth (= 0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.2) but 0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.1 is to be installed" means that the current bionic-updates lists are from before 18.04.2 was released so trying to grab 18.04.1 which has long gone
<TJ-> I'd rm the lists and re-fetch them
<jwvh> update commend: https://pastebin.com/uMGAmtPz
<jwvh> TJ: If that was directed at me, I don't know how to do what you have suggested.
<pmjdebruijn> jwvh: it's not the error, that tell you have miktex repo is unsuitable for your system
<pmjdebruijn> damn engrish
<jwvh> I see. I didn't understand.
<pmjdebruijn> the update error tells you the miktex repository is not really suitable for your system
<jwvh> Okay thanks. Do you have a recommendation as to what I should do?
<pmjdebruijn> not really to be honest
<jwvh> Thanks for the honesty. I really appreciate all of your time and your help. Like I said I only have a few things installed. I can start again.
<TJ-> jwvh: if you want to try brute-force removal: "sudo dpkg -r libplymouth2" followed by "sudo apt update; sudo apt --fix-broken"
<pmjdebruijn> ah right
<pmjdebruijn> damn he left
<TJ-> never mind... amazes me how folks manage to break things so well
<pmjdebruijn> same here
<pmjdebruijn> at least that guy was super cooperative :)
<pmjdebruijn> if everybody asking for help was that friendly
<TJ-> generally in #ubuntu I don't seem many not being friendly; some get annoyed with frustration of course but I find if the context is explained to them they appreciate the complexity of diagnosing and solving
<TJ-> I find pastebinit is a life-saver in diagnosing issues rapidly
<pmjdebruijn> blah | pastebinit ?
<pmjdebruijn> tee for the cloud !
<TJ-> nah, "pastebinit <( cmd1; cmd2; cmd3; cmd4; cmd5; )"
<TJ-> can collect everything needed in one pass
<xubuntu84w> hi i have virtualbox to download windows 10 but am having trouble
<xubuntu84w> the results:uld not get the storage format of the medium '/home/hey/Desktop/Win10_1803_English_x32.iso' (VERR_NOT_SUPPORTED).   Result Code:  VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80BB0005) Component:  MediumWrap Interface:  IMedium {4afe423b-43e0-e9d0-82e8-ceb307940dda} Callee:  IVirtualBox {9570b9d5-f1a1-448a-10c5-e12f5285adad} Callee RC:  VBOX_E_OBJECT_NOT_FOUND (0x80BB0001)
<xubuntu84w> hello
<xubuntu43w> hi i am in major need of help
<diogenes_> have you made any tweaks?
<xubuntu43w> i am trying to use virtual box am having trouble
<diogenes_> also try asking in /j #vbox
<diogenes_> also
<diogenes_> if vbox doesn't work, try vmware player
<xubuntu43w> uld not get the storage format of the medium '/home/hey/Desktop/Win10_1803_English_x32.iso' (VERR_NOT_SUPPORTED).   Result Code:  VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80BB0005) Component:  MediumWrap Interface:  IMedium {4afe423b-43e0-e9d0-82e8-ceb307940dda} Callee:  IVirtualBox {9570b9d5-f1a1-448a-10c5-e12f5285adad} Callee RC:  VBOX_E_OBJECT_NOT_FOUND (0x80BB0001)
<xubuntu43w> this is what it sauid trying to add windows 10 iso'
<diogenes_> hello have you noticed me? :)
 * diogenes_ waves
<xubuntu43w> how do i get vmware player
<xubuntu43w> all i want is play yandere simulator -_-
<xubuntu43w> but do i install vmware player like i install virtualbox
<diogenes_> xubuntu43w, follow this guide: https://itsfoss.com/install-vmware-player-ubuntu-1310/
<xubuntu43w> i hope this work
<Iolo> Just a heads up: I can't say for sure, but I think that unless you're doing GPU passthrough for the VM, Yandere Simulator will perform poorly to the point of being unplayable.
<diogenes_> i've heard vmware has an improved 3d acceleration performance but i haven't tried it myself.
<xubuntu43w> i also have a usb is there a better way i want 7 but it ask for windows key
<diogenes_> xubuntu43w, if you download the windows 10 iso directly from microsoft website, it should be working fine.
<xubuntu43w> i dont know why it not
<xubuntu43w> imma try it with the 32 bit
<xubuntu43w> it says someting about 50% of my storage being used what should i do
<diogenes_> xubuntu43w, what says? when says? details...
<xubuntu43w> more tha 50% storage is used n1.56 is used by the vb machine there might not be much memory left for host comptor
<xubuntu43w> 1.56 Gb
<xubuntu43w> any ideas
<diogenes_> yep you've got not that much ram apparently, but what is that program you trying to run, doesn't it work under wine? playonlinux? have you tried?
<xubuntu43w> nope my first linux laptop
<diogenes_> have you downloaded yourprogram.exe?
<xubuntu43w> nope havent tried that either
<xubuntu43w> dont know how
<diogenes_> ok wait
<diogenes_> xubuntu43w, yep there are chances you could run it with wine, have you downloaded  yandere simulator in your pc already?
<xubuntu43w> no idk how to run it on wine i can re download it
<diogenes_> xubuntu43w, ok wait let me try it first and if it runs for me then it should run for you too.
<diogenes_> xubuntu43w, nah that's crazy, i tried to download it but it doesn't show the file size and i've got a limited bandwidth here so i stopped it at 170 MB, but you can download it and we can try how it runs on your end.
<diogenes_> here is the link: https://dl.yanderesimulator.com/latest.zip
<xubuntu43w> how do i download wine
<diogenes_> first download that package then in terminal (if you want to use terminal) run: sudo apt install wine
<diogenes_> if you don't wanna use terminal just tell me and i will provide you with a graphical way of installing it.
<xubuntu43w>  using terminal
<diogenes_> great.
<xubuntu43w> it says wine has no installation canidate
<Iolo> What does the command "lsb_release -a" output?
<diogenes_> probably you should first run: sudo apt update
<diogenes_> then: sudo apt upgrade
<diogenes_> then reboot and only after all that you run: sudo apt install wine
<xubuntu43w> reboot my whole computer ( no linux smart)
<diogenes_> xubuntu43w, you will have to reboot it only if you see a kernel upgrade.
<diogenes_> which will most likely happen.
<xubuntu43w> oh
<xubuntu43w> upgrading now
<xubuntu43w> what is kernal mupgrade
<Iolo> In a technical sense, the kernel is Linux. If you see Linux on the list of programs to be upgraded, that means you have a kernel upgrade.
<xubuntu43w> oh
<xubuntu43w> taking long time sorry
<qwebirc68086> hello
<qwebirc68086> I done a big silly
<qwebirc68086> b@bbb:/usr/bin$ ldd qbittorrent ./qbittorrent: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5DBus.so.5: version `Qt_5' not found (required by ./qbittorrent)
<qwebirc68086> I copied a lib from something else to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<qwebirc68086> tried purging/removing qt5-default and reinstalling
<qwebirc68086> now I get qbittorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<qwebirc68086> is this just an expensive lesson?
<diogenes_> qwebirc68086, do you have  libpng12 installed?
<qwebirc68086> @diogenes_: no, I was trying to install it for another program (packet tracer). so I did (as advised somewhere else, lol): #cp /opt/pt/lib/libQt5* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<qwebirc68086> pretty sure that's what broke it
<qwebirc68086> now it just demands libpng12 for qbittorrent
<qwebirc68086> can't even install libpng12 for some reason, tried the deb
<qwebirc68086> and old repo
<diogenes_> qwebirc68086, welcome to dependency hell.
<qwebirc68086> diogenes_ am I screwed? I don't mind Packet tracer, can just use wine, but qb would warrant a reinstall
<diogenes_> qwebirc68086, but can you do a: apt update apt upgrade with no errors?
<qwebirc68086> diogenes_ 0 errors
<diogenes_> then it's not that hopeless, try: apt autoremove
<diogenes_> sudo apt install -f
<qwebirc68086> did that, no erorrs, same problem
<qwebirc68086> https://pastebin.com/pnk3vX14
<diogenes_> so what error you get when installing libpng12?
<qwebirc68086> dpkg: error processing archive libpng12-0_1.2.50-2+deb8u3_amd64.deb (--install):  unable to install new version of '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpng12.so.0': No such file or directory
<qwebirc68086> from the deb, and from the old repo:
<qwebirc68086> https://pastebin.com/nucsNkEF
<xubuntu43w> it not leting me upgrade
<diogenes_> qwebirc68086, oh damn, you got aliens in your pc, what is this repo? http://mirrors.edge.kernel.org/ubuntu xenial/main
<diogenes_> it's not supposed to be there, remove it and apt update
<diogenes_> xubuntu43w, why?
<qwebirc68086> done
<qwebirc68086> now I'll find another repo for libpng12-0
<xubuntu43w> say unable to fetch archives missing maybe run apt get
<qwebirc68086> I will use deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security main
<qwebirc68086> https://pastebin.com/bUDANfEW
<diogenes_> xubuntu43w, then try again: sudo apt upgrade
<qwebirc68086> reported 0
<qwebirc68086> oh sorry
<qwebirc68086> you meant him
<xubuntu43w> am her
<qwebirc68086> apologies m'lady
<diogenes_> qwebirc68086, try: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libpng12-0_1.2.54-1ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb
<diogenes_> and try again.
<qwebirc68086> no dice diogenes_
<qwebirc68086> but thanks
<diogenes_> qwebirc68086, i'm too tired now to dig deeper than that because it's close to midnight here, maybe someone else is willing but if i were yu, i'd have taked 15 minutes to re-install.
<qwebirc68086> reinstall means losing everything though right?
<qwebirc68086> no worries but thanks
<qwebirc68086> I dug this grave myself
<diogenes_> no problem.
<xubuntu31w> hello ineed help
<diogenes_> nice
<xubuntu18d> hi need assitance
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu18d> hey diogenes its me about wine
<diogenes_> and?
<xubuntu18d> i got it to update
<xubuntu18d> imma need the command again
<diogenes_> sudo apt install wine
<xubuntu18d> it saying wine dont have a instalation canidate
<diogenes_> xubuntu18d, ok run this in terminal: inxi -Fxcr | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link, share that link here.
<xubuntu18d> https://termbin.com/enzs
<xubuntu18d> now what do i do
<diogenes_> xubuntu18d, ok let's try this: sudo apt install synaptic
<xubuntu18d> done what do i do know
<diogenes_> did it install?
<xubuntu18d> yes
<diogenes_> ok now open the menu and type in: synaptic and open it.
<xubuntu18d> opened
<diogenes_> now there is a search option, type in: wine
<diogenes_> see if you get any results.
<xubuntu18d> i got a lot of results
<xubuntu18d> fonts wine
<diogenes_> ok make a screenshot and share here
<xubuntu18d> how
<Krennic> hmm
<xubuntu18d> how do i share
<diogenes_> xubuntu18d, open the menu, type in: screenshot > entire screen click on then host to imgur
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link, that's what you have to share here.
<diogenes_> click ok*
<xubuntu18d> no link
<diogenes_> what did you get?
<xubuntu18d> a skip  un o card sign
<diogenes_> what it's written in there?
<xubuntu18d> nothing
<diogenes_> ok in terminal run: xfce4-screenshooter
<xubuntu18d> Screenshot_2019-05-11_16-45-30.png
<xubuntu18d> i cant add link
<diogenes_> ok so it's saved on your computer right? now in your browser go to imgur.com and just drag-and-drop that pictute in there, you gonna get a link, that link you have to share.
<Jonopoly> Well i'm off to install xubuntu
<Jonopoly> and see how it compares to ubuntu-mate
<xubuntu18d> https://imgur.com/iTgld9N
<xubuntu18d> https://imgur.com/BOtOXR2
<diogenes_> xubuntu18d, run: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<xubuntu18d> https://imgur.com/9Ah1JtY
<xubuntu18d> https://termbin.com/fuyc
<xubuntu18d> what do i do
<diogenes_> xubuntu18d, in terminal try: sudo apt install wine64
<diogenes_> i can't believe those old good times went away when you just did apt-get install wine :(
<xubuntu18d> unable to aquire dpkg frontend lock is asing itn other process u
<diogenes_> yeah first close synaptic then try again.
<xubuntu18d> uploading
<xubuntu18d> it uploaded
<diogenes_> xubuntu18d, uploaded what?
<xubuntu18d> wine64
<diogenes_> you mean downloading and installing?
<xubuntu18d> yes it finished
<diogenes_> ok now run: sudo apt install wine32
<xubuntu18d> Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
<diogenes_> don't pay attention to that jsut tell me when it's done installing.
<xubuntu18d> done tho
<xubuntu18d> what do i do next
<xubuntu18d> it done installing
<diogenes_> xubuntu18d, now run: wine --version
<diogenes_> and just tell me whet is says
<xubuntu18d> wine-3.0 (Ubuntu 3.0-1ubuntu1)
<xubuntu18d> what do i do
<diogenes_> ok now run: winecfg
<diogenes_> it will prompt you to download some packages, accept it.
<diogenes_> tell me when done.
<xubuntu18d> Could not load wine-gecko. HTML rendering will be disabled.
<diogenes_> no problem.
<xubuntu18d> but wine say it updating
<diogenes_> tell me when done.
<xubuntu18d> its done it open wine configuration
<diogenes_> ok close it now.
<xubuntu18d> what do i do
<xubuntu18d> i closed it
<diogenes_> ok now run: wget https://yanderesimulator.com/YandereSimLauncher.exe
<xubuntu18d> done now what
<diogenes_> now the moment of truth, run: wine YandereSimLauncher.exe
<xubuntu18d> 0009:err:mscoree:CLRRuntimeInfo_GetRuntimeHost Wine Mono is not installed
<diogenes_> run: sudo apt install wine-mono
<xubuntu18d> Unable to locate package wine-mono
<xubuntu18d> what do i do
<diogenes_> xubuntu18d, ok, it will take a good fight to make it fly but as for now i'm way too tired to continue so you've got the following options: 1) wait until someone here will try to continue the battle 2) come back tomorrow and we continue 3) do a google research
<diogenes_> bye bye
 * diogenes_ is offline
<xubuntu26w> Hi I need help with wine setup
<xubuntu26w> Hello
<xubuntu31w> Hi how you download wine
<well_laid_lawn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
#xubuntu 2019-05-12
<BobMonkhouse> Hello
<BobMonkhouse> any body here to help?
<BobMonkhouse> Puppy, Xubuntu, or Lubuntu.   can decide..  cos they all do some things good and some things bad
<Bashing-om> BobMonkhouse: And you ask about a preference in the xubuntu channel - guess what answer you will get :P
<BobMonkhouse> come on, we arent all that shallow or biased.  i have faith in people to give me the pro's and cons'
<BobMonkhouse> i'm trying xubuntu at moment.  cant see mto get smtube installed. i need to watch youtube video, but the browser youtube is too heavy for a 1gb netbook!   i need an app that can get youtube videos then play them on vlc player etc
<BobMonkhouse> i think i have more options on xubuntu than lubuntu, and puppy
<BobMonkhouse> please advise
<BobMonkhouse> hmm
<BobMonkhouse> strange im in /xubuntu room, lubuntu room, an pupply room.  and pretty much silent in all.   how cna so many people be in so many rooms and its always silent.   just want one guy from any os room to help me do what i need to do
<BobMonkhouse> the only hope for a 1gb netbook is one of these os's.  but i just cant do it on my own.  what does it take to get help in these rooms
<BobMonkhouse> better to just get a faster laptop and install windows then..   the support for this linux systems is abysmal
<rf> hi. Install guide to Xubuntu 18.04?
<xubuntu69i> installing xubuntu first time
#xubuntu 2020-05-04
<Xarizzar> Uh, hello. I wanted to ask something. Greybird-dark on the gtk-common-themes snap is only available on XUbuntu 20.04? I'm using 18.04 and I installed that via snap, but I can't find Greybird-Dark... Sorry if this doesn't belong here, I'm kinda new to IRC (;・∀・)
<krytarik> Xarizzar: Yes, indeed.
<Xarizzar> Hmm. I guess I'll get it when 20.04.1 releases then. Thank you for your time
<hyfly> hello
<hyfly> internal speakers  ,  not found ,  , how to activate them
<Bashing-om> !sound | hyfly
<ubottu> hyfly: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hyfly> thanks
<Bashing-om> hyfly: :D But about all the help I can offer.
<rami> hello
<rami> i am a newbie in linux, i just run xubuntu for the first time using a DOK, and when i try to open the filemanager i get an error
<rami> failed to executre default file manger
<rami> failed to execute child process /usr/bin/thunar (input/output error)
<diogenes_> rami, what is  DOK?
<rami> disk-on-key
<rami> i tried going into terminal and running "sudo thunar", but same error
<rami> using ubuntu or lubuntu everything works, so i think it has some bug with xubuntu probably?
<rami> or maybe i need to fix something here?
<rami> the error in ther terminal is: sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/thunar: Input/output error
<diogenes_> disk-on-key is that a usb drive?
<rami> ha, yes, usb drive
<diogenes_> Input/output error means there is a problem with the usb drive.
<rami> its the same drive i worked with, also using the ubuntu, and lubuntu
<rami> i didnt get any errors with them
<diogenes_> and it's the first time i hear disk-on-key.
<rami> yeah, that's the name we use here in israel, probably a local nick for the usb drive
<rami> :)
<rami> so it must be an error with the usb drive? should i try to format it again with the xubuntu iso?
<diogenes_> rami, it's damaged, or ISO wasn't written properly so format it.
<rami> i'll try to format it again
<rami> thanks mate(y)
<rami> (y)
<diogenes_> np
<Rami> so, i just wanted to update, i formatted again, now the system work fine
<Rami> thanks again (y)
<TonyThuitai> How can I install english UK language if it cannot be selected in the Language selector?
<TonyThuitai> How can I install english UK language if it cannot be selected in the Language selector?
<TonyThuitai> How to install English UK language in xubuntu which comes with English US and English UK cannot be selected when changing languages?
<well_laid_lawn> TonyThuitai: which version of xubuntu are you using ?
<TonyThuitai> 20.04
<well_laid_lawn> I'm not on that that yet
<well_laid_lawn> but youu should be able to find it in the package manager
<Deano59> I selected English UK fine on xubuntu 20.04...
<zleap> hi
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Stabington> Is there a simple way to disable the touchpad when a mouse is connected?
<gnrp> Stabington: Try out synclient
<gnrp> I guess you would have to script that yourself though
<Stabington> lovely
<gnrp> Stabington: You can also do it non-automatically via the settings, though
<jdwwatts> how do i get rid of the message on start problem with settings ?
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, what message?
<jdwwatts> yes all it says is problem with settings and the optionsare report problem and cancel it came on when i atemted to upgrade via chat instructions and boched it
<jdwwatts> oops
<jdwwatts> other than that everthing works fine
<diogenes_> try this in terminal: sudo apt install -f
<jdwwatts> ok here goes
<Hamilton> Why these emojis are not in color? (FF on Ubuntu 18.04) http://i.imgur.com/T3OgrNX.png
<jdwwatts> ok it says the following programs were automatically installed and no longer necessary then it give a remove comand
<diogenes_> but did it install anything?
<jdwwatts> it said building dependancy tree and reading list thats all
<diogenes_> ok now run: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<jdwwatts> its getiing busy now
<jdwwatts> i ran the sugjest comands
<diogenes_> and what is the result? did it update anything?
<jdwwatts> when i ran the update it said the system is up to date then i ran the other one for upgrade and its asking to ok things now
<jdwwatts> Looks like the upgrade is a long process
<diogenes_> what is it doing now?
<jdwwatts> preparing and unpacking
<diogenes_> could you make a screenshot of the terminal window?
<diogenes_> make it full screen first.
<jdwwatts> how
<jdwwatts> oh crap it dissapeared
<diogenes_> what disappeared?
<jdwwatts> like it crashed or something the terminal emulater
<diogenes_> open it again and run: sudo apt install -f
<jdwwatts> waiting for signal could not get lock how can i get a screen shot
<diogenes_> open menu and type screenshot
<jdwwatts>  ld by proccess ?
<diogenes_> active window and delay 5 sec.
<diogenes_> then host to imgur and share the link.
<jdwwatts> still understand I don't see an active window option in the term
<diogenes_> not in terminal <diogenes_> open menu and type screenshot
<jdwwatts> its still ld by processing somthingthough
<jdwwatts> ok i have a screenshot in the browser
<jdwwatts> what do i do with it
<diogenes_> share the url link here.
<jdwwatts> https://i.imgur.com/j8QBOxT.png
<diogenes_> ok now run: sudo apt autoremove
<diogenes_> BUT
<diogenes_> i'd advice you to have an usb drive with xubuntu so you can reinstall if something goes wrong.
<jdwwatts> https://imgur.com/7O6eNUw.png
<jdwwatts> ok
<jdwwatts> so do i click y
<diogenes_> hit enter
<jdwwatts> ok
<abtm76> I have a weird xrdp situation
<abtm76> first I am trying to rdp to an xubuntu machine (not logged in)
<jdwwatts> heres the screen shot link
<jdwwatts> https://imgur.com/zVZTSsA.png
<abtm76> I connect, but instead of the xubuntu customized xfce4 desktop
<abtm76> I am shown the vanella xfce4 desktop
<abtm76> when I log in locally though I do see the xubuntu desktop instead
<Hamilton> What is ubuntu's default monospace font? What did I mess with here http://i.imgur.com/WC1tc1u.png
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, after it's done run: sudo apt update
<jdwwatts> ok
<diogenes_> then: sudo apt upgrade
<UrbanBushCraft> experts - I am looking for the quickest/simplest way to enable RDP in XUbuntu 20.04. It is a virgin install and I want to connect from OSX workstation, but also other [x]ubuntu systems. any pointers appreciated as there is lots of "old" posts/blogs etc
<abtm76> follow this guide
<abtm76> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjkuojA1prpAhUZK80KHU4jA7sQFjAAegQIAxAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Flinuxconfig.org%2Fubuntu-20-04-remote-desktop-access-from-windows-10&usg=AOvVaw1n6Lz-LotgdnCFpQGvyB-F
<abtm76> for linux try using remmina as a client and not usre what to use from OSx.  if there is a native app try that first
<abtm76> I hate that google obscures the actual url to force you back through their system
<abtm76> actual url: https://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-20-04-remote-desktop-access-from-windows-10
<abtm76> its updated for 20.04
<abtm76> I was able to get xrdp working fine
<abtm76> only issue I am seeing is that when I connect it starts an xfce4 session without the xubuntu customizations
<abtm76> which is still usable but annoying and I would like to figure out cause
<abtm76> UrbanBushCraft did that link give you what you needed?
<abtm76> I have a weird xrdp situation.  first I am trying to rdp to an xubuntu machine (not logged in).  I connect, but instead of the xubuntu customized xfce4 desktop.  I am shown the vanilla xfce4 desktop.  However, when I log in locally though I do see the xubuntu desktop instead. any suggestions on where to look/troubleshoot?  Thanks
<UrbanBushCraft> thanks @abtm76 - I hate google too ;-)
<brainwash> abtm76: I would compare the environmental variables
<abtm76> good thought
<abtm76> thank you
<abtm76> XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is different and XDG_SESSION_PATH is missing from rdp
<dio> .
<Unit193> abtm76: Set XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP=xubuntu before running startxfce4.  My ~/.xinitrc looks like: http://paste.openstack.org/show/ibW4oNzU9FFhxZBYW7Mr, and I have /usr/local/bin/startxubuntu with http://paste.openstack.org/show/7gzslkolR6gEwKyM55cs for if I want to use x2go.
<turbokitty> is snap absolute nessecary for xubuntu?
<Unit193> If you use chromium or lxd, yes.
<sm0rux> Unit193: That's why I stay away from Chromium and lxd :)
<Unit193> sm0rux: Does the new software thingy come as a snap now?
<sm0rux> Don't know. I've uninstalled snapd. Still on 18.04. Maybe that doesn't work in 20.04?
<Unit193> I'm sure you can still, might have to use synaptic but that's a feature not a bug. :P
<Unit193> turbokitty: So I'd say yes.
<sm0rux> Unit193: I really prefer to install from repos. Why? I'm more comfortable to do it that way.
<Unit193> sm0rux: You don't have to push that argument to me, I have not nor will I use snaps nor flatpaks.  I will package it if need be though.
<sm0rux> :)
<xu-irc47w> what is the system requirements for xubuntu?
<Unit193> What do you have?
<xu-irc47w> I have a pentium 4 1.7ghz
<xu-irc47w> 256mb ram
<xu-irc47w> 80gb IDE hdd
<genii> Pretty sure P4 is 32bit
<xu-irc47w> mhm
<xu-irc47w> Its a Willamette p4 btw
<Unit193> Basically what you want to consider is what you'll be running, if all you want to do is irc and read email via alpine or something then you won't need as much if you use libreoffice and firefox.  However P4 is 32bit and 256ram isn't enough.
<xu-irc47w> oh
<xu-irc47w> I heard xubuntu has a 32 bit image
<genii> For 18.04, but not for 20.04
<xu-irc47w> oh
<Unit193> No deriv of Ubuntu has them post 20.04
<lighterowl> yeah, i386 as a host platform is now dead when it comes to Ubuntu.
<Unit193> Regardless, you won't be running firefox or chromium on 256M
<genii> Unit193: I think Lubuntu is the last haldout
<genii> *holdout
<Unit193> genii: The archive isn't there, Lubuntu can't.
<xu-irc47w> welp imma go freeBSD then
<Unit193> That's an interesting fallback, fwiw Debian also...Oh.
<lighterowl> yeah
<lighterowl> I use Debian on my very very old Pentium M laptop.
<Unit193> Oooh, are you one of the lucky ones where the Pentium M reports PAE?
<lighterowl> yes :)
<Unit193> Same, though I don't really use it as a desktop.
<lighterowl> I hardly ever boot that laptop, I usually don't have a reason to.
<lighterowl> I mostly just fire it up every few months to update the system, but that's about it.
<lighterowl> tried installing Windows 10 on it today for fun, but even the installer didn't want to run. :(
<Unit193> Requires EFI and 64bit no?
<Unit193> Though, this isn't really on topic for #xubuntu.
<lighterowl> nah, it's still installable on ordinary 32-bit BIOS systems. the installer launched but crapped out with a IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error. I guess that particular laptop must have an exotic combination of I/O resources or something like that. tried fiddling around with BIOS and disabling almost every builtin device, but that still didn't work.
<lighterowl> Unit193: okay, I'm shutting up now. :)
#xubuntu 2020-05-05
<abtm> Unit193 - thank you for the tip (I saw it and saved it).
<Unit193> Great!
<abtm> whats weird is I spun up 2 other xubuntu VMs and tested connecting with xrdp and got the xubuntu look and feel with some minor differences
<abtm> the settings menu item is at the top instead of 2nd from the bottom
<jdwwatts> im still trying to fix this update attempt.    this screen shot shows the message at bootup https://imgur.com/8GLCzU3.png
<Unit193> Looks like your icon theme is broken.  Did you look at the crash?  More info would be in /var/crash/
<jdwwatts> is that with xterm
<jdwwatts> ok so how do I get to look at that directory ?
<jdwwatts> and what do I do next ?
<jdwwatts> yes since my last atemt to update the icons mostly disapeared exept thunderbird mail box still is the same
<turbokitty> hi brainwash
<turbokitty> o wrong room nm
<jdwwatts> anyone know what this means
<jdwwatts> https://imgur.com/B8z2MhO.png
<well_laid_lawn> jdwwatts: I've never seen that before
<well_laid_lawn> did you see what happens when you click report ?
<Andrio> I used to see it every time I booted the OS
<Unit193> well_laid_lawn: It happens if there's a crash report sitting in /var/crash/
<jdwwatts> how do i fix it ?
<jdwwatts> nothing
<jdwwatts> hello diogenes im still stuck trying that upgrade
<jdwwatts> https://imgur.com/B8z2MhO.png
<jdwwatts> something to do with /var/crash/ but i don't know how to fixit
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, click on 'report' and it will show you more details about the problem and take a screenshot.
<jdwwatts> it just disappears
<jdwwatts> maybe ill back up to a usb then reinstall from scratch
<jdwwatts> I hate doing that
<diogenes_> yes you should have waited with upgrade till july, if you wanted 20.04 the as of right now i recommend reinstallation.
<jdwwatts> would you recommend to install 20.04 from scratch or bionic beaver like i had
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, if your hardware runs well on 20.04 then go for it.
<jdwwatts> ok
<jdwwatts> I apreciate the help
<diogenes_> no problem.
<Belph> Hello, I have a fresh installation of Xubuntu 20.04 atm and can't manage to get a Wi-Fi hotspot to start. After creating a new network via "Create New Wi-Fi Network" I get a processing icon animation on the network-tray and can see the newly created network under my "Wi-Fi Network"s for a few seconds. The Network is even visible on my Phone for a
<Belph> few seconds but then it just shuts off.
<diogenes_> Belph, run: nm-connection-editor
<Belph> It has my created network under "Wi-Fi" there.
<diogenes_> click on network i con and pick 'connect to hidden wi-fi networks'.
<Belph> There I am able to either create a new Network now or use my already created on. Should I make a new one?
<diogenes_> no, pick the existent one.
<Belph> It showed the loading animation on the tray again and then I got a desktop notification saying "Disconnected - Wireless network"
<Belph> I am able to create a hotspot with the same Wi-Fi adapter under Windows 10.
<Belph> "Error: Connection activation failed: 802.1X supplicant took too long to authenticate"
<Belph> Sorry, I clicked enter too fast. This appears to be the error when I try to start my Hotspot, I didn't mean to sent it at this moment.
<Belph> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dzJjFhkj6q/ Other people with a similar problem reported having fixed the problem when removing additionally installed network managers but I don't think I have any besides network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<Belph> I have also checked and the USB WiFi Adapter is marked as "Works out of the Box" on help.ubuntu :(  N300 (F7D2101)
<xu-irc83w> Hi, I've got an issue with my micropĥone. The front input doesn't work (ok for rear input; ok for micro itself ; ok for front output...). Does anyone have an idea ? (xubuntu 20.04)
<xu-irc83w> some informations :
<xu-irc83w> cat /proc/asound/cards 0 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI                      HDA ATI HDMI at 0xfcf60000 irq 68 1 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xfce00000 irq 70
<xu-irc83w> alsamixer : https://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/img/1588603639.png
<xu-help43w> Hello. I reset the display settings for a new monitor and now on reboot the monitor says "out of range". So I wiped the hard drive, reinstalled Bionic Beaver, and now I have no Desktop Manager and everything's in Command Line mode, which I don't understand. What commands do I give to install a Desktop Manager, and to reset the Display Settings,
<xu-help43w> please?
<Belph> You could try `sudo apt-get install xfce4` but I might rather try to reinstall once again sounds weird. Did you install xubuntu 18.04?
<xu-help43w> Hello Belph. Just give me one second while I try that sudo line . . .
<Belph> wait a sec
<Belph> "sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop"
<xu-help43w> Ah! OK.
<Belph> This second line I posted should be rather what you, I think. The first one would install xfce4 with all default apps and settings while the second should give you the default xubuntu desktop
<xu-help43w> Installation of the second line is in progress . . .
<xu-help43w> I used the Minimal CD as the full-package *.iso file would not boot. I thought the Minimal CD would draw in all the updates and basic features, and it came to a list of software, although it didn't indicate how to select more than one package, so i just chose audio editing, which is what the computer is wanted for. I'm new to Linux.
<xu-help43w> Why don't they make a bootable *iso for the full package?
<xu-help43w> The installation is going to be a long job : it's at 2%.
<Belph> Did you try to install Ubuntu or Xubuntu? Xubuntu is functionally the same but looks different.
<xu-help43w> Ah! Now. My tiny brain has not perceived the difference between Ubuntu, and Xubuntu, as the web sites look the same. I installed the Minimal CD at help.ubuntu.com.community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Belph> The different between the default Ubuntu and Xubuntu is that they come with different Desktop Environments (how the user interface looks) and I think some minor differences in pre-installed software. But they are both Ubuntu and you can do exactly the same with both. I now gave you the command to install the default Xubuntu Desktop Environment which is called XFCE4.
<xu-help43w> The DVD with the full package is Xubuntu. :O  Oh dear. Confusion. The Minimal CD refers to Ubuntu, and the full package to Xubuntu. The Ubuntu page only listed 64-bit software, whereas the computer is 32-bit. So I am excused.
<Belph> Xubuntu has a 32-bit version for 18.04, just like the default Ubuntu :D
<xu-help43w> OK Belph. Thank you. It's plodding along. It's got to 28% now. Looks like I'll have to do some more reading and searching. I am desperate to make some audio recordings, and my usual desktop computer's CPU is gradually losing one core. The Realtek HD Audio channel is affected and just makes squeaks and clicks.
<xu-help43w> I think I could give it more time. I am also looking for an alternative to the Microsoft maze of audio channel handling, where each window has another behind it on a separate menu.
<Belph> I sadly can't assist in audio matters at all, I don't know anything about that.
<xu-help43w> Thank you very much for your help Belph and I'll come back to the forum when the desktop has installed. (y)
<xu-help32w> Hello. Difficulties with the desktop are solved. Is there a utility to list the chipset components, and the peripherals including audio?
<lighterowl> xu-help32w: lspci?
<lighterowl> xu-help32w: actually lspci -nn is a bit more useful, since it gives you the devices' PCI IDs.
<xu-help82w> Hi, any linux gurus here?
<xu-help32w> I am new to Linux by way of PL/1, BBC Basic, Acorn RISC-OS, and Windows. How do you get the command-line prompt from the desktop? =$
<xu-help32w> It's "Terminal", isn't it? Sorry. -_-
<xu-help32w> I thought Terminal would be Telnet. I guess it's time for reading up . . .
<xu-help32w> Thank you for the lspci. I have a list now. Goodbye.
<jdwwatts> is there a usb iso image bootloader out there i can use to do a clean install of xubuntu 20.04
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, what?
<xu-help91w> recently upgraded 18.04 to 20.04 and unable to unlock screen. i prefer xscreensaver over xfce4-screensaver, but i see both starting. i've already attempted to disable xfce4-ss in the sessions editor, but it keeps being added again.
<diogenes_> xu-help91w, look in settings > settings editor > xfce4-session > SaveOnExit is it checked on?
<jdwwatts> well I want to install the new xubuntu on this lap top and scince I can't seem to get it done through the command line whats the next step ?
<xu-help91w> is there a cmd-line way to see that?
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, download the iso and write it to usb drive.
<jdwwatts> thanks illtry that
<jdwwatts> space
<diogenes_> xu-help91w, why command line?
<geblina> please looking for some good music player for xubuntu
<brainwash> xu-help91w: you could simply uninstall xfce4-screensaver
<geblina> so that it is not too demanding on the ram
<diogenes_> geblina, i like DeaDBeef.
<xu-help91w> brainwash ++ removed the package
<geblina> thanks
<geblina> deadbeef super
<diogenes_> geblina, you can make it look like any player you want.
<geblina> ok
<geblina> nějaký čech?
<geblina> super twitter client for xubuntu please
<diogenes_> firefox
<geblina> ok
<sorinello> Hello. I am still not propmted to update to 20.04 when I run sudo do-release-upgrade. Any idea if this is normal, and tehe release has no been rolled out yet ?
<gnrp> sorinello: Why would it not be normal? Upgrade via the command line is supposed to work already afaik
<gnrp> sorinello: The new version has been rooled out already
<Guest32293> hi
<sorinello> gnrp, yes, it works if I use the -d flag. otherwise, no new release found
<Guest32293> i have i HUGE issue. Im using Xubuntu on my Huawei Matebook, and when i plug in hdmi cable to external monitor, my screen goes crazy! it splits in 4 pieces and becomes unsuable.
<Guest32293> When i pull out the HDMI cable, the screen goes back to normal but i cant click on anything so i have to reboot my computer to use it
<jdwwatts> Well I got help here and as far as i can tell I am Running 20.04 but there were some issues
<jdwwatts> i tried downloading the iso and have done so but its been a while since i did that last time i had to find some tool to make the iso bootable so im still running this upgraded of partially up graded system everything seems to work
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, insert a usb drive.
<jdwwatts> done that it presently has the old iso
<Guest32293> diogenes_:  do you have a sollution to my problem?
<diogenes_> now go to Downloads where the new iso is.
<jdwwatts> ok
<Guest32293> diogenes_:  i have i HUGE issue. Im using Xubuntu on my Huawei Matebook, and when i plug in hdmi cable to external monitor, my screen goes crazy! it splits in 4 pieces and becomes unsuable.
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, right click on the free space and pick 'opne terminal here'.
<jdwwatts> ok
<jdwwatts> term says downloads
<diogenes_> Guest32293, look in settings > Display
<Guest32293> yeah ive done that. My screen goes crazy..
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, ok now the command i'll give you will destroy all the data on the usb drive, are you ok with that?
<jdwwatts> yes
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, first run this command: lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here.
<jdwwatts> https://termbin.com/o8o5
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, now run: ls | grep xubuntu | nc termin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share
<jdwwatts> this comand hasn't returned anything yet
<diogenes_> oh wait my bad
<diogenes_> ls | grep xubuntu | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> this ^^^
<jdwwatts> https://termbin.com/40ax
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, ok now run this command but extremely careful to type the exact command: sudo cp xubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdb
<diogenes_> careful it MUST be /dev/sdb
<jdwwatts> can i copy and paste
<diogenes_> yes but wait, i'll give an improved command, this one: sudo cp xubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdb && sync
<jdwwatts> should this take awhile ?
<diogenes_> yes, like 5-7 minutes till you see the username in the terminal.
<jdwwatts> ok
<jdwwatts> its done
<jdwwatts> ok looks like there is a 20.04 iso on the usb drive now
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, be careful if you install, it will erase everything on your pc.
<diogenes_> literally everything.
<pgpfox> diogenes_:  the issue is with the resolution, i get it to work with 1920 x 1080, but when i set it to 3440 x 1440 my screen goes crazy
<pgpfox> How do i solve this?
<pgpfox> i have AMD graphics card
<diogenes_> pgpfox, i've got very little experience with external monitors so sorry can't recommend anything.
<pgpfox> okey i understand.. :/
<pgpfox> anybody else??
<pgpfox> I use Huawei Matebook, Xubuntu, AMD graphic card, plugged through HDMI. Screen goes crazy when set to 3440 x 1440
<gnrp> pgpfox: What is crazy?
<pgpfox> gnrp:  my screen splits in to four pieces
<pgpfox> like tearings
<pgpfox> but consistant
<gnrp> pgpfox: I don't really have anything in mind. You could make an image with your phone and upload it somewhere maybe
<gnrp> anyway, what GPU driver do you use?
<gnrp> pgpfox: Do `lsmod | grep amdgpu` please and paste it somewhere
<gnrp> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pgpfox> gnrp: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qCxpYBh4Mf/
<gnrp> pgpfox: Hm, that looks right actually
<gnrp> what does xrandr output?
<pgpfox> dont know what xrandr is
<gnrp> pgpfox: Btw, how do these resolutions scale? 1920x1080 does nto really scale up to 3440x1440?
<gnrp> it is a command. Just enter it on the command line
<pgpfox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BvnkfvDCtN/
<pgpfox> gnrp: ^
<pgpfox> gnrp: https://imgur.com/a/niTDt8Z
<gnrp> pgpfox: Aaah,w ait. Please also run the command `lspci` and paste the output
 * gnrp always wants to write phpfox...
<pgpfox> gnrp:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CPZDKt7nqC/
<gnrp> pgpfox: You are running 20.04?
<pgpfox> gnrp:  yes
<gnrp> pgpfox: tbh, no clue, difficult to debug.
<gnrp> Maybe you can try the radeon driver (not amdgpu)
<pgpfox> i have no clue how to do that
<pgpfox> :x
<jdwwatts> ok im done install
<pgpfox> i think i might have to downgrade to 19.04
<gnrp> pgpfox: Did you try the radeon driveR?
<gnrp> ah, sorry, didn't read
<gnrp> pgpfox: Here you find how to use the radeon driver instead of amdgpu (although the thread makes it the other way round): https://askubuntu.com/questions/927601/i-think-im-using-radeon-instead-of-amdgpu-how-do-i-change
<tlrrd> Hi, an asus ux330ua laptop, fresh xubuntu 20.04 install. when I reopen the lip after a suspend, the mouse moves but I'm unable to click on anything. dropping to an Alt-f1 console I tried DISPLAY=:0 xkill on a hunch, and got "unable to grab cursor", which I've not seen before.
<tlrrd> doing sudo service lightdm restart fixes it.... while destroying my session (which says to my mind that it is not the touchpad driver).
 * tlrrd finds a charger and hopes suspend doesn't kick in while waiting...
<jdwwatts> I'm running the fresh version along side the old one is there a comand to copy the files or do I need to
<xu-help70w> hi people i can't figure where else to ask when 20.04 will be in software updater (or if it is already)
<xu-help70w> i have 18.04.4
<genii> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<xu-help70w> such a sensible policy, i approve 100%
<jdwwatts> i am running them side by side the upgrade comand would have probably worked if I hadn't stopped the process
<xu-help70w> nnnh "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" sez "upgrades to dev release only available from latest supported release"
<Bashing-om> xu-help70w: Set for LTS upgrade : ' grep -i ^prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<ipkh> Hello, I need some help.  When I leave my system unattended it locks the screen and pauses my Folding@Home Client. It locked the screen in 18.04 but didn't send the pause command to the folding at home service.
<ipkh> I have turned off all the power saving settings I could find.
#xubuntu 2020-05-06
<tripelb> There is a new problem between distros with 20.04. Sum: the display below the panel is distorted for mate and xbuntu on my hp probook. - I worked with mate and someone suggested it is the compositor. He mentioned 3, one was compiz. Marco.  Compton. -- Can you help me/us figure out the problem? I assume my laptop is not an outlier.
<StupidLikeAFox> I can't seem to side scroll- either in a browser or something I opened in image viewer
<StupidLikeAFox> I don't see anything that looks relevant in mouse settings
<StupidLikeAFox> Actually, normal scroll changes images instead of scrolling in image viewer, and neither scroll works in pinta
<StupidLikeAFox> Yeah, normal works but side doesn't in LibreOffice calc, it seems broken system wide
<Belph> I seem to have problems getting a WiFi hotspot to work. journalctl output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s33BWKz75S/ My WiFi Adapter is Belkin N300 (F7D2101) marked as "works out of the box" on help.ubuntu
<diogenes_> Belph, it says: Activation: (wifi) Ad-Hoc network creation took too long, failing activation.
<diogenes_> Ad-Hoc is not hotspot, you chose a different option.
<Belph> Yeah, I noticed that the first time reading the log. I used the "Create new WiFi Network" option in the network-manager GUI to make this. Let me try setting it to Hotspot, iirc I got a similar result.
<Belph> "Error: Connection activation failed: No suitable device found for this connection (device enp3s0 not available because profile is not compatible with device (mismatching interface name))." Sounds like I have to enable network sharing for my wired connection.
<diogenes_> Belph, nope, tell me how you create the hotspot.
<Belph> NM-tray-icon > Create new WiFi Network... > set " Wifi Security" to "WPA & WPA2 Personal" > entered test credentials and clicked "create"
<Belph> This created the Ad-hoc. I then for my second try just edited the created network so it would have Hotspot as mode instead of Ad-hoc
<diogenes_> Belph, ok let's do it a different way, first run in terminal: nm-connection-editor
<Belph> Done. Editor is open.
<diogenes_> click here: https://i.imgur.com/5yylZc1.png
<diogenes_> on +
<Belph> Giving me a wide range of options to choose from.
<diogenes_> pick wifi and click 'create'.
<Belph> Done
<diogenes_> now modify the info like this: https://i.imgur.com/w99Era5.png
<diogenes_> exactly like in the pic, click on Mode: and pick Hotspot
<Belph> Done
<diogenes_> and no security so far, click save.
<Belph> Okay
<Belph> The profile is created now but not active, right?
<diogenes_> now click on the network icon and pick 'Connect to hidden wifi' https://i.imgur.com/yjCCUM6.png
<Belph> https://imgur.com/QQbysjf.png
<Belph> Everything is greyed out, I am not able to connect.
<diogenes_> Belph, i asked no security, we're testing now, pick only 'myhotspot' and security: none
<Belph> https://imgur.com/DID90Ug.png
<Belph> I did follow those instructions. I have tried the exact same steps before.
<diogenes_> i mean here you pick 'none' https://i.imgur.com/eRXy45z.png
<Belph> It automatically fills in WPA3 and greys it out.
<Belph> After selecting the "myhotspot"
<diogenes_> hmmm that's weird, hen try to set the security and a password.
<diogenes_> then*
<Belph> 1. https://imgur.com/qQriVG7.png 2. https://imgur.com/JdS50lo.png
<Belph> It appears to always set it to WPA3 Personal
<diogenes_> Belph, ok here: https://i.imgur.com/co7RLHz.png
<diogenes_> click on Device and pick the right one.
<Belph> Same result :(
<diogenes_> hmm does your wifi adapter even work? does it see the wireless networks?
<Belph> It worked two days ago under Windows 10 as hotspot
<Belph> and yeah sorry I see all normal WiFi networks
<Belph> Okay, for testing I just connected to a WiFi network and it successfully connected.
<diogenes_> it could be that you need a different driver for it, it might not support AP.
<Belph> r8712u is the listed driver on help.ubuntu, can I somehow check if that one is installed?
<diogenes_> Belph, run: lspci -nnk | grep Net -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link.
<Belph> It didn't generate a link.
<diogenes_> Belph, sudo apt install netcat
<Belph> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KX7ZZPB3xd/ I am sorry, no output.
<diogenes_> ok just run this: lspci -nnk | grep Net -A3
<Belph> No output either, the "lspci -nnk" however works
<diogenes_> inxi -Nc0
<Belph> https://termbin.com/746x
<diogenes_> yeah it uses r8712u
<diogenes_> ok i gtg now and i'd suggest you take a look at this script which helped me once to create the hotspot: https://github.com/oblique/create_ap
<Belph> Okay, thanks you very much. :D
<diogenes_> come with a feedback, good luck!
 * diogenes_ is offline
<tlrrd> Hi, an asus ux330ua laptop, fresh xubuntu 20.04 install. when I reopen the lip after a suspend, the mouse moves but I'm unable to click on anything. dropping to an Alt-f1 console I tried DISPLAY=:0 xkill on a hunch, and got "unable to grab cursor", which I've not seen before.doing sudo service lightdm restart fixes it.... while destroying my
<tlrrd> session (which says to my mind that it is not the touchpad driver).
<xu-irc21w> hello i cant execute java files (.command in this case), no matter which version i install it always says "Error occurred during initialization of boot layer java.lang.module.FindException: Module java.xml.bind not found"
<xu-irc21w> couldnt find anything online on this
<xu-irc21w> anyone?
<diogenes_> xu-irc21w, ?
<xu-irc21w> i cant execute java files (.command in this case), no matter which
<xu-irc21w> version i install it always says "Error occurred during initialization
<xu-irc21w> of boot layer java.lang.module.FindException: Module java.xml.bind not
<xu-irc21w> found"
<xu-irc21w> woops sorry for the formatting
<diogenes_> xu-irc21w, /j #java
<xu-irc21w> says i need to be invited
<diogenes_> sorry: /j ##java
<xu-irc21w> still says i cant join :/
<Belph> What's the message? I was able to join.
<diogenes_> oh it means you need to register.
<Belph> I'm lurking the java channel x] they didn't make it
<Belph> Desktop Environments are usually rendered with OpenGL, right? Is there the possibility to render them with Vulkan? (just a weird thought)
<brainwash> Belph: possible with wayland
<Belph> XFCE4 does not support Wayland, does it? I read that GNOME and KDE both already do.
<brainwash> correct
<tripelb> Hi i have a display problem in 20.04 that shows up in mate and xubuntu but not ubuntu.   Someone here had ideas that had words like marco compton and compiz -- but what we tried only made ot look as good as safe mode aka readable but not good.  Ideas?
<tripelb> Yo diogenes_ or maybe you are gone
<brainwash> tripelb: amd gpu?
<tripelb> 4 am. I crashed (fell asleep with the lights on, heh. I had a coty council meeting on, out loud over an old phone. 7+ hours of it. Lasted till 10.
<tripelb> Now it is 4 am here.
<tripelb> sm0ruxo I thought I would check in where the night people live with my problem... depends on
<tripelb> So
<tripelb> Not sm0rux  odd problem my first letter get expanded sometimes, only on freenode channels
<tripelb> 20.04 screen verucals dont line up and display unusable but top panel fine -- in mate AND xubuntu -- ubuntu is fine. No answer from their channels. (Same horrible adding their de to ubuntu)  which in these things is unlike the other?
<diogenes_> tripelb, so you're distro hopping now :) another sleepless night in Santa Monica?
<tripelb> I've been working on this for days.
<diogenes_> is the display unusable with Xubuntu too?
<tripelb> I don't like standard Ubuntu de. I've been using it with a mate DE for years with 18.04 and never had any problem
<tripelb> I like to have an application tree. I like to be able to see which programs are installed without typing in each name.
<tripelb> Yes I've tried a bunch of tweaks. It just gets tweaky. The application tree is there and then it vanishes
<tripelb> Besides it's a contribution to mate and xubuntu to find out what is making this unpleasant result happen
<bluesabre> tripelb: does it look like this? https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1255542362287333378
<tripelb> Yes on both ma and xu. But the thin top panel shows just fine
<tripelb> Oh my darling blue saber
<tripelb> I'm going to save that page and go back to bed happy.
<tripelb> Don't be upset I'm a woman
<bluesabre> :)
<tripelb> TheCoolest[m]e late night rides again.
<tripelb> ..thank you. Gnite
<xu-irc43w> Hello everyone, did any of you experienced issues using Zoom on XFCE recently (screen freezing for 2-4 minutes) ?
<ipkh> Hello, my Xubuntu desktop keeps suspending the session on long breaks causing Folding at Home to get a Pause command.  This behavior was not present in 18.04 and no amount of fiddling with power settings seems to fix this.
<jdwwatts> scince my new install yesterday one blue tooth error message came up but everything looks fine also while installing i chose the one that divided the hard drive  into two equal partitions because there were a few documents  i thought i would move over before getting rid of the old system nothing terribly important. I was able to connect to my phone  with bluetooth and the error  message has not returned
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, so i guess that's good news?
<jdwwatts> Is here a command to move the documents from the old to the new system ?
<jdwwatts> yes very good
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, just mount the old partition in thunar and copy all you need.
<jdwwatts> good whats thunar?
<diogenes_> the file manager.
<jdwwatts> oh i found it
<TheCoolest[m]> I was @ed?
<TheCoolest[m]> tripelb
<xu-irc76w> hello im justin royal and im tiren to delete account off of a laptop i forgot to passwrods to
<RDG> Does anybody know how to change the font size in the console? (I dont use it, just asking for a friend who does not speak English)
<RDG> I mean, the shortcut
<coconut> RDG, EDIT > Preferences... > Appearance > Font > then click on the font using currently for a popup to change font and/or font size.
<RDG> coconut, thanks a lot :)
<coconut> sure
<xu-help25w> Hello
<xu-help25w> Can someone help me with installation xubuntu 20.04 LTS driver for wireless 1490 dual band WLAN mini-card? I'm new to Linux
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xu-help25w> Can some help me step by step to install?
<lighterowl> a quick search shows that card is 15 years old.
<lighterowl> worse yet, it's Broadcom. :(
#xubuntu 2020-05-07
<genii> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
 * genii fades back into the woodwork
<DexterC>  someone in spanish?
<MarekDomanski> I used sudo do-release-upgrade -d to update xubuntu 19.10 to 20.04. The installation was completed.After this a terminal command lsb_release -a showed that my system was ubuntu 20.04.Unfortunately my desktop hasn't changed at all.Also on start up I get the Welcome screen every time. No effect after I complete the process.
<diogenes_> MarekDomanski, run in terminal: xfwm4 --version
<MarekDomanski> This is xfwm4 version 4.14.1 (revision 44809c49) for Xfce 4.14	Released under the terms of the GNU General Public License.	Compiled against GTK+-3.24.17, using GTK+-3.24.18.	Build configuration and supported features:	- Startup notification support:                 Yes	- XSync support:                                Yes	- Render support:
<MarekDomanski> Yes	- Xrandr support:                               Yes	- Xpresent support:                             Yes	- Embedded compositor:                          Yes	- Epoxy support:                                Yes	- KDE systray proxy (deprecated):               No
<diogenes_> MarekDomanski, everything is upgraded.
<MarekDomanski> OK, you in the barrel. Thanks. But why is the desktop exactly the same And why do I keep getting the Welcome screen?n
<diogenes_> MarekDomanski, because it's upgrade and not reinstallation, if you want to see the default look then make a new user.
<MarekDomanski> OK. Will try that.
<MarekDomanski> MarekDomanski: I logged out and logged in again. When I get the login screen. I see a new panel at the top of the screen. If I try to sign in as a new user, I have no password. How can you set up  new user?
<diogenes_> MarekDomanski, run  in terminal: sudo adduser username (and follow the further instructions)
<xu-irc63w> Bonjour
<diogenes_> !fr | xu-irc63w
<ubottu> xu-irc63w: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xu-irc63w> merci
<cmb> Hi, looking to get to the bottom of a remote X server authorisation change between 18.04 / 18.10 / 19.04 and 20.04. Have a headless server and a desktop client, both running XUbuntu 20.04, on a local network. Log into server from desktop using 'ssh -X server'. Can then open graphical applications on server which display on desktop OK as normal user. However, on server, trying to 'sudo' a graphical application fails:
<cmb> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<cmb> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<cmb> This used to work OK - eg I could 'sudo update-manager' on the server and it'd work fine! Can't do that now.... Any ideas what's changed and how to change it?
<cmb> echo $DISPLAY on server => 'localhost:10.0'
<cmb> Even trying 'xhost +' on the client side doesn't change things!
<xu-help43w> The Minimal CD for installation had an Xubuntu desktop install option. However, the desktop has not appeared. The command line screen is visible. How do I get the desktop to appear?
<diogenes_> xu-help43w, run: startxfce4
<xu-help43w> OK. Thank you. Give me one minute . . .
<xu-help43w> Something is happening : screens full of data . . .
<xu-help43w> Can I ask why the desktop didn't appear before from the Minimal CD screens?
<xu-help43w> The installation is at 2%.
<diogenes_> xu-help43w, i've never used a minimal CD so i've got no clue what it is about.
<xu-help43w> Ah right. I am new to Linux, and thought it would provide an easy entry. I will look for a bootable full version. Thank you for your help.
<abtm> quick question, I noted that other ubuntu based flavors have the option at install time for a minimal system or a full system. was wondering why xubuntu does not
<abtm> trying to create a minimal template for VMs for a lab
<abtm> looks like usable systems need at least 1gb ram and about 10gb disk.  was wondering if i can get that any lower.....
<dreamon> hello using ubuntu 20.04 on raspi. installed xfce (I love it). after a while desktop picture stands still.. mouse movement is possible. I can jump strg+alt+f1 in console and back to the desktop picture. but I cannot make any click on somethin. nothing happens
<pgpfox> hmm, i have downloaded a .run file that i try to install. I have added permission to run as program but when i press execute, nothing happens. What is wrong?
<diogenes_> pgpfox, you need to make it executable and run it like this: ./file.run
<pgpfox> diogenes_: i rightclicked, went to permissions and checked "Run as program" ..
<pgpfox> isnt that what you mean?
<diogenes_> yes
<pgpfox> yes i did that, but nothing happens when i try to run the file
<pgpfox> have done this installation many times before, never had issues with it
<pgpfox> but now when i downgraded my xubuntu to 18.04, it doesnt work. Wierd.
<pgpfox> i get this output in terminal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z2KRfm4RDj/
<diogenes_> pgpfox, in terminal: apt search libxkbcommon-x11
<pgpfox> diogenes_: and then?
<diogenes_> pgpfox, pastebin the output.
<pgpfox> ah i downloaded the package and then the installation worked :)
<pgpfox> Thank you again
<diogenes_> no problem.
<Perfec7> Celso, o/
<Celso> Perfec7: :)
<Belph> I don't seem to be able to use wildcards for apt. `E: Unable to locate package libreoffice-*`? iirc this this should be possible, right?
<xu-irc41w> Have install issue w- kereloops config and root priv violations
<xu-help38w> I am having persistence in config file replacing fresh iso install
<pgpfox> how do i increase the fontsize of tabs and such?  its very very small
<Belph> tabs? In a browser?
<Belph> There is a program called `Appearance` where you can change the fontsize for XFCE
<pgpfox> yes, in my browser
<pgpfox> i use Brave
<pgpfox> my fonts in the OS is fine, but not in Brave.
<diogenes_> pgpfox, look i brave settings.
<pgpfox> there is no option
<Belph> The Brave browser is Chromium, isn't it? It should be the same as Chrome.
<pgpfox> only for regular font size as in text on websites
<pgpfox> but not the tabs..
<pgpfox> nevermind
<Tentler> Hello World,
<Tentler> I have a xubuntu related Question and was wondeirng if anyone here can help me with it.
<Tentler> I want to use a LAN connection to access a Laptop running Xubuntu but I want a Application to use a Wifi Connection belonging to a different network to do its thing.
<Tentler> Is that possible and how would one approach this?
<tomreyn> Tentler: this sounds mor elike a networking question. as long as those two computers are connected to switches and routers which will pass their traffic back and forth and enable the systems to address each other, this will be possible, otherwise not.
<tomreyn> actually i guess i didn't really understand the question: you're talking about LAN and wireless and only about one computer?
<tomreyn> if you're wondering whether you can connect to a laptop through its lan interface, and remote control an application running on it, sending traffic over a (separate) wireless network: this will be technically feasible, yes. it's not neccesarily a simple setup, though, and bears the potential of locking yourself out (so i wouldn't do it unless oyu have physical or out of band access to the laptop)
<xubuntu14i> Hi. I installed Ubuntu but was a bit slow on my desktop, so I decide to install Xubuntu. Is it the correct chose or someone recomend me another distro. thanks
#xubuntu 2020-05-08
<genii> Mostly for people looking through IRC logs: ASUS laptop model X555D idiosyncrasy which locks up the mouse buttons on XFCE based desktops after periods of inactivity can be solved with kernel boot options combination of:  acpi_osi=1 acpi_osi='Windows 2010' tsc=unstable clocksource=hpet
<tomreyn> you might want to specify the bios version, too, then
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep DMI:
<genii> Ah, ok, 1 minute
<genii> I'm on a different machine beside and no sshd there, so transcribing manually
<genii> DMI: ASUSTek COMPUTER INC. X555DA/X555DA, BIOS X555DA.519 02/01/2016
<tomreyn> Version 605 2019/06/03  https://www.asus.com/Laptops/X555DA/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<tomreyn> Version 519 2016/03/17 is what you have
<tomreyn> this bios should be capable of self-upgrading, so you should be able to place the update file on fat32 formatted first partition (MBR partition table) on a usb stick, plugin the usb stick, reboot, enter bios, run the upgrade.
<genii> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/fIB5vGX.jpg   ... the screen is filthy, sorry
<genii> The bios does have an "EZ Flash" option
<tomreyn> right, that's what i described above
<genii> I wonder what the diferences in the two differently-dated 519 versions are
<tomreyn> genii: none. the date you see on your DMI: line is when it was produced, the date on the download page is when it was released (or when QA tests had completed rather).
<genii> tomreyn: Interesting, thanks!
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<hansh_> glad to hear the 20.04 release has a new notifications panel plugin - the 18.04 one was crashing, if not daily, not far off
<jdwwatts> man this thing is sweet
<Belph> I've noticed that my spellchecking is not working in many applications, do I have to set it in applications manually?
<xu-help61w> Hi, when I upgraded to 20.04 LTS on my Lenovo Ideapad 120S, I lost all sound. Please help me get it back.
<diogenes_> xu-help61w, in terminal run: mv ~/.config/pulse ~/.config/pulse.bak && pulseaudio -k
<Perfec7> bom dia!
<xu-help61w> Hi diogenese, that line returns:  mv: cannot stat '¬/config/pulse' : No such file or directory
<xu-help61w> Correction, diogenes, not diogenes..
<diogenes_> xu-help61w, not /config but /.config with a dot.
<xu-help61w> Sorry I did put in the dot and it returned with the dot too.
<diogenes_> xu-help61w, run: ls ~/.config | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here.
<xu-help61w> I don't have the tall vertical symbol between the g and the n. Cant I just click a button somewhere, say one that says switch on sound?
<xu-help61w> diogenes, ls ~/.config | nc termbin.com 9999  returns no such directory
<diogenes_> xu-help61w, that's impossible, open Thunar file manager.
<xu-help61w> Opened.
<diogenes_> xu-help61w, now hit: ctrl+h to see the hidden folders, do you see the .config folder there?
<xu-help61w> Yes.
<diogenes_> enter the .config folder and find there pulse folder, right click on pulse folder > rename change it's name to pulse.bak, accept the changes.
<xu-help61w> Done.
<diogenes_> now open a terminal and run: pulseaudio -k
<xu-help61w> Done.
<saleem> hello
<saleem> on xubuntu 20.04 i get very weird brown theme/colors on google chrome and opera
<saleem> https://imgur.com/a/KaMZxWa
<saleem> how can i fix this issue
<diogenes_> xu-help61w, now see in that .config folder, it shoult have created a new pulse folder so you should have pulse and pulse.bak.
<saleem> i have tried changing themes and icons settings but does not seem to work
<xu-help61w> Wow!!! Sound is back!  Thanks sooo much Diogenes!
<diogenes_> saleem, was it an ugrade or fresh install?
<saleem> fresh install
<saleem> it seems something related to theme setting but i am unable to fix it to default looks
<diogenes_> saleem, hmm i've never had that, i use Firefox.
<saleem> firefox is normal
<saleem> i mean colors on firefox are normal for me
<xubu27fb> What to do, when the amd-garbled-screen fix doesn't work on my machine 😕
<xubu27fb> Sorry. It Works. Had troed
<xubu27fb> Had tried to run as sudo. That was and mistake
<MarekDomanski> I have just upgraded from Xubuntu 19.10 to 20.04. To effect the upgrade I had to create a new user. Otherwise the desktop remained the same. Unfortunately I now have two directories in Home: nemo (the original with data) and NEMO1. After doing a chmod 777 nemo I can now access my files. However when I try to download files from yahoo mail to nemo,
<MarekDomanski> I am told "can't read - permission denied. Hw do I get out of this mess?
<diogenes_> MarekDomanski, on what username you currently are?
<MarekDomanski> Hi diogenes. I am now on NEMO1
<diogenes_> MarekDomanski, then you need to download the files to NEMO1 not to nemo.
<MarekDomanski> OK, but all my files are on nemo. I suppose that means I have to move all my files to NEMO1. OK I can do that. Can I safely remove the user nemo after that? So difficult to upgrade in Xubutu.
<diogenes_> MarekDomanski, no need for all that madness, you can just rename the .cache and .config folders in nemo and you gonna have everything fresh and new and default.
<MarekDomanski> Great! What's the terminal command exactly for rename?
<diogenes_> MarekDomanski, mv /home/nemo/.cache /home/nemo/.cache.old && mv /home/nemo/.config /home/nemo/.config.old
<MarekDomanski> This is basically making my nemo cache an config files invisible ie. removing them. I think I woud have to move my files first. Or. am I wrong?
<diogenes_> no, it won't touch any of your data, it just renames those 2 folders so when you log back in as nemo, the system will create the new default configs.
<MarekDomanski> Ah, so I abandon the new username and go back to nemo, and I will  get the new desktop? So I didn't really have to create a new user. Somebody told me I had to.
<diogenes_> MarekDomanski, it was i who told you to create a new user but it was for testing purpose and yes, after you run that command, you can go back to that old user and have a happy life :)
<MarekDomanski> You really are Diogenes the philosopher. Thanks very much.
<diogenes_> hehe you're welcome.
<MarekDomanski91> Diogenes, are you there?
<diogenes_> yes
<MarekDomanski91> Sorry, I somehow lost the page Can you please repeat the mv cache and config command.
<diogenes_> mv /home/nemo/.cache /home/nemo/.cache.old && mv /home/nemo/.config /home/nemo/.config.old
<MarekDomanski91> Thanks very much.
<diogenes_> no problem
<xu-help62tw> Hi guys, I´ve question. My Xubuntu is very slow. and I don't undertand the reason. Pls, help me (I'm running Xubuntu 18.04).
<diogenes_> xu-help62tw, more details.
<xu-help62tw> Ok. Intel Celeron N4000, Intel graphics UHD 600, 4GB of RAM.
<diogenes_> even more...
<xu-help62tw> One moment heheh, my level of english is low.
<xu-help62tw> Ok, I have three partitions:
<diogenes_> xu-help62tw, Villavicencio?
<xu-help62tw> Nou, Ibagué.
<xu-help62tw> Is a Colombia's city.
<diogenes_> if you have troubles with language, you can do this:
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xu-help62tw> Oh, thanks UwU
<diogenes_> no problems
<n-iCe> hello guys
<OneBigBlueDot> Hello everyone, I have a question concering the RAM in my computer. I put 4 GB of RAM in my computer. However, only 2.88 GB show up in htop. Is this due to the swp? Can someone help me?
<Belph> What's the recommended way to change your dns server? I used to edit `/etc/resolve` but I read you shouldn't do that.
<OneBigBlueDot> OK, BIOS shows full 4096 MB of RAM. HTOP only 2.88 GB ... any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> OneBigBlueDot: in a termminal run   free -m    and see what the total is there
<OneBigBlueDot> well_laid_lawn free -m shows a total of 2950 MB
<OneBigBlueDot> I find it curious that 2950 MB show up because the 4 GB I installed on this machine are 2 x 2 GB RAM. So 2950 MB is actually more than a single 2 GB DIM ... what's going on here?!
<gnrp> OneBigBlueDot: Using  a32 bit system?
#xubuntu 2020-05-09
<n-iCe> Hello guys! does xubuntu can use the best for a good hardware laptop? or is it just designed for low  hardware/resources systems
<n-iCe> I really like xubuntu
<n-iCe> But I can't even pair my headphones lol
<n-iCe> ok, solved it
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: Tell more for the channel education :)
<Newbie> Hi all.  I am new to Linux and am not sure if I am doing something wrong.  I am trying to install Wine on a new XUbuntu load.  It is stuck on the refreshing cache.  Any advice?
<Belph> I've been trying for days now but I still can't get a WiFi Hotspot to start on Xubuntu 20.04. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KHCNFQ6qCT/ https://imgur.com/T2Xjnyq.png even though I set no password for testing the GUI has filled in WPA3 Personal at Wi-Fi security and has everything greyed out. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rmX54Kcfb2/ it says the device wouldn't be compatible with my profile but my WiFi Adapter (Belking N300) is listed as
<Belph> "works out of the box" on help.ubuntu and I used it for months to make WiFi hotspots on Windows 10.
<diogenes_> Belph, doesn't it connect to wifi networks out of the box?
<Belph> It does. I seem to be able to connect to normal WiFi networks just fine but am unable to create a Hotspot
<diogenes_> bluesabre, so  "works out of the box"  it means exactly that.
<diogenes_> Belph, *
<Belph> Sorry, I just expected it to mean all function the device could perform. Just stated it for clarification that I check the compatibility list on help.ubuntu and am not just asking without prior research
<diogenes_> it works out of the box just i suspect the driver has no AP support.
<Belph> Oh no :( how were you able to find out?
<diogenes_> i said i suspect but i'm not sure.
<Belph> Is there a command with which I might be able to check if my adapter is capable of creating an access point?
<diogenes_> Belph, check the github page of the driver.
<kzar> Any idea how I can fix the problem where the lock screen doesn't display for a few seconds after my laptop wakes up from being suspended?
<kzar> I'm using XFCE and lightdm
<xu-irc49w> Hi all, I just installed Xubuntu 20.04. Everything looks & works great! I am missing gmusicbrowser, however. Has that been scratched? It doesn't show up in synaptic and it isn't found by apt-get?!
<diogenes_> !info gmusicbrowser
<ubottu> Package gmusicbrowser does not exist in focal
<brainwash> xu-irc49w: it was removed in 19.10
<brainwash> "Depends on obsolete libgtk2-perl"
<xu-irc49w> oh. I already tried to install it via deb-packade & from the tar.gz. Didn't work - because of the dependency? Why was it removed? What is the replacement? Rhythmbox?
<xu-irc49w> (thx for helping out, btw ;o) )
<brainwash> replacement in Xubuntu is Parole
<xu-irc49w> Any way to get it running? I do love my camel ;^)
<xu-irc49w> Ah. ok. Parole any good?
<brainwash> you can use any media player you like
<xu-irc49w> yeah... if that was true I could use gmusicbrowser ;^)
<brainwash> however, using something unmaintained like gmusicbrowser can be problematic
<brainwash> you can actually
<brainwash> install 18.04
<xu-irc49w> Yes, but that would only postpone the problem
<xu-irc49w> I guess I give that parole a try
<xu-irc49w> Thank you for your help!
<brainwash> until then you could take the source code of gmusicbrowser and make it work on newer ubuntu versions :)
<xu-irc49w> That's a great idea! But, alas, I ain't that skilled...
<xu-irc49w> I do hope somebody else get's to work, though!
<WCV> sudoku is te groot voor het scherm hoe los ik dit op.
<xu-help24w> I'am a Xubuntu 18.04LTS user, the 20.04 LTS sofware version  is not available with the software updater. is it normal?
<diogenes_> xu-help24w, yes
<xu-help24w> thx with your answer, you know if it will coming soon?
<diogenes_> xu-help24w, after Ubuntu 20.04.1 comes out.
<xu-help24w> Thx a lot
<jdwwatts> this new install I did crashed and now has no software manager am I missing something or is there something I can do about it ?
<xu-irc17w> Hi all, trying to get QuodLibet running, but it doesn't play any mp3?! ogg is fine, though. I think I got all the "bad", "ugly" and "restricted" codecs... what yould be missing?
<xu-irc17w> vlc does play mp3, though...
<xu-irc17w> & parole, too...
<xu-irc17w> do I need to check a box in QuodLibet or something?!
<jdwwatts> aperantly tere is no internet source for downloading packages
<xu-irc17w> it seems to play just for a sec and then stops... ideas, anyone?!
<jdwwatts> https://imgur.com/Dm9Nhx7.png im stuck on this with the software package manager anyone know about this
<kzar> I'm curious does xubuntu 20.04 use light-locker and lightdm by default? Does it have the problem where after laptop wakes from suspend when opening lid, the desktop flashes before the lock screen is displayed?
<kzar> I'm running Ubuntu but with XFCE installed manually, just spent a good part of the day trying to fix that flash of the desktop but have more-or-less given up
<diogenes_> kzar, xfce4-screensave replaced light-locker.
<diogenes_> xfce4-screensaver*
<kzar> diogenes_: But still lightdm?
<diogenes_> kzar, i think so, you can check it out here: https://distrotest.net/Xubuntu
<kzar> diogenes_: Cool, thanks. I tried to find the source to check, but didn't have much luck
<pgpfox> Hi, anyone knows if its possible to setup so the second external monitor has fonts and icons and everything in a larger scale than the original laptop-monitor?  I have connected my laptop to my ASUS 34" and use it as a TV display in my bedroom, and everything is too damn small.
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> guys, do you know how to make xubuntu not to lock the laptop
<n-iCe> It's supposed to be off, but it does it anyway
#xubuntu 2020-05-10
<Perfec7-Ocupado> boa noite a todos!!! durmam bem...
<ermeyers> n-iCe: I assume Settings->Screensaver is disabled?
<ermeyers> n-iCe: Sorry, I assume Settings->Screensaver->Lockscreen is disabled?
<TonyThuitai> Xubuntu 20.04 has screen tearing out of the box
<Unit193> Maybe some tape can help it stick back together?
<Perfec7> bom dia a todos! =)
<Martin37> hi. I'm running Xubuntu on a older laptop and want to update it from 18.04 to 20.04. I cann't not really find the documentation on how to do that. Can any one help guidingme towards some informaiton on how update from 18.04 to 20.04? Thanks
<diogenes_> Martin37, i'd advice to wait till july.
<Martin37> diogones_ OK. Why?
<diogenes_> because then it will be available in the update manager.
<Martin37> ok. Thanks for you help. Any reason why it is first available in July?
<coconut> Martin37, this has to do with upgrade path support i believe Martin37, and that will be enabled when 20.04.1 is released.(that July)
<coconut> Martin37, but if you really insist upgrading, you can.... although generally there will be advise to wait until 20.04.1
<coconut> !ltsupgrade | Martin37
<ubottu> Martin37: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Martin37> OK. Make sense. I'm still at bit new to Linux and Xubuntu. Will my 18.04 then automatic update to 20.04 some time in July? Or will it be an option in the Update Manager then?
<coconut> Martin37, it will propose to upgrade to 20.04.1 by the update manager by itself i believe.
<Martin37> Thanks again for all the help. I will then wait untill July with the update of the system :)
<coconut> sure
<diogenes_> Martin37, you said it's an old laptop so i'd first check the requirements.
<Martin37> It's a Intel Core2 duo, 4GB of ram and it runs very well with 18.04 for web browsing, LibreOffice etc. Should I be worried it will struggle with 20.04?
<diogenes_> Martin37, might be ok, what GPU?
<Martin37> I'm not sure. The Sysinfo says it's unknown
<diogenes_> Martin37, inxi -G
<diogenes_> in terminal.
<Martin37> NVIDIA G86M (GeForce 8400M GS) it says
<diogenes_> should be ok.
<Martin37> OK. Do I have driver problem, as the Sysinfo says 'unknown' under model and Card Type?
<coconut> don't know, sorry..
<Martin37> ok. Thanks for all the help
<netnomad> Loving Xubuntu 20.  :-D
<netnomad> #justsayin
<xu-help36w> how do i factory reset my laptop
<diogenes_> xu-help36w, ?
<xu-help36w> how do i factory reset my laptop
<xu-help36w> cabt find it in setttings
<Belph> May I ask if you are running xubuntu?
<diogenes_> xu-help36w, what do you mean by factory reset the laptop? Is it BIOS reset or to remove all the manually installed packages or simply the appearance and desktop look and feel?
<miu5> hi, Where is the correct place to change the umask system-wide?  is there more than one file to change the umask in?
<gnrp> miu5: Might be wrong, but afaik the umask is a per-shell thing?
<miu5> gnrp, ive read that but i dont understand, isnt there one place where you set it?
<miu5> if i set it in ~/.bashrc, logout and login, there is no change to the permissions if i create a file or folder. so that didnt work.
<miu5> if i set it in /etc/profile, logout and login. Then it messes up my xfce4 terminal so i cannot change any settings to terminal anymore.
<gnrp> miu5: What is your goal?
<gnrp> miu5: When you set it in .bashrc and enter `bash` (no need to logout/login) and then enter `umask`, what happens?
<gnrp> ah, no, wait, sorry. For what way of creating a directory do you want to change it?
<miu5> to change the system-wide umask so that newly created files and dirs are 600 and 700
<gnrp> and with "newly created files and dirs" you mean by any application?
<gnrp> and what did you set the umask to in /etc/profile? Can you please paste the line?
<xu-help15w> I would like to install Xubuntu no an software raid. for this I started in try mode and "sudo apt-get install gpart" and "mdadm".
<xu-help15w> sofar i can install the os but at the end ite grub returns an error it cant writ on /dev/sda
<xu-help15w> I tried this also in debian and there it works
<xu-help15w> what can I do to fix this?
<miu5> gnrp, i changed it to umask 077.  Also by newly created files i mean files created by simply right clicking in thunar or any file manager
<gnrp> miu5: Then putting it in .bashrc obviously does not work, this only affects things that are inside a bash that is started by you. And what does the line in /etc/profile look like? Maybe you can upload it completely?
<gnrp> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<miu5> gnrp, when i did change it in /etc/profile not only did it mess up my terminal, but a new file i created changed to 640 instead of 600
<gnrp> xu-help15w: What is that error that it cannot write on /dev/sda?
<xu-help15w> can't install at the specified location
<miu5> gnrp, all i did was add the line "umask 077" at the end of /etc/profile
<xu-help15w> can't install grub at specified location  -sorry it seems to be only a grub issue
<gnrp> miu5: Any application can overwrite the umask,b tw. It is just a default. Might be that you have some obnoxious application that will use its own nonetheless
<gnrp> xu-help15w: I actually cannot help you with that, sorry. I am nto enough into grub for that, disk setup etc. got much more complicated with uefi stuff etc. But I always thought anyway the installer would also provide a possbility to create an mdraid when installing?
<gnrp> xu-help15w: I mean, it sounds like a more complicated disk setup and you would have to detail much more about your setup etc.
<miu5> gnrp, i just tried it now again and rebooted and the file now shows 600 and dir 700, i dont understand
<xu-help15w> I will do an instalation of a NAS and will setup a softwareRAID. so I configured a RAID partition (4 disks) with mdadm. all seems to work, i can set /folder and installation starts. at the end I get an error that the grub cant installed of missing locations. continuing wit manual grub setup as well as the use of a other location result in a frozen
<xu-help15w> instalation. acrosscheck on as official debian is working but debian is to restricted to me.
<miu5> gnrp, i figured out that in order to be able to create files and dirs successfully with your own default umask permissions that stick via terminal and file manager, one needs to change both /etc/profile AND .bashrc
<gnrp> miu5: I thought that would lead to your terminal not being able to change permissions anymore?
<gnrp> not to change settings anymore*
<miu5> gnrp, it would though, why wouldnt it?
<gnrp> miu5: I don't know, you were writing that in /etc/profile, it messed up your terminal?^^
<miu5> yes but i tried it again now and it seems that it didnt mess it up again. so i dont know what i did before
<gnrp> lol, ok^^
<miu5> yea. this was all with Thunar file manager, now that i tried creating a file and dir with Dolphin file manager, it creates the dir with 700 but the file gets created with 644.  Any idea what application in dolphin changes the file permissions?
<DarkTrick> I'm missing the "release notes" area. https://xubuntu.org/release/20-04/ Aren't there any?
<DarkTrick> found it: https://wiki.xubuntu.org/releases/20.04/release-notes
<DarkTrick> would be nice to have a direct link on the site, that's labeled "release notes"
